# ~: [Official] 4GHz Overclock Club :~



## sdla4ever

fixed list


----------



## MartaLualdi

MartaLualdi
E8500 @ 4.0GHz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...GHzOCProof.jpg


----------



## sdla4ever

added

Quote:

4 GHz Overclock Club


----------



## SiNiSt3r

i7 920 D0 @4.5 stock cooler.
proof in sig/build log


----------



## 7hm

7hm i7 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=552090


----------



## shadowk

in in
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post6271660


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

Elev8rsh0es
E7400 @ 4.2
validation in sig

E6750 @ 4.0
validation in sig


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Hi everyone!!

Rocker delMaL i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elev8rSh0es* 
Elev8rsh0es
E7400 @ 4.2
validation in sig

E6750 @ 4.0
validation in sig











Lovely avatar mate........ just lovely!! +


----------



## XAslanX

4.1GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480302


----------



## Rick Arter

You can add me to this list please:

E8400 C0 4.0GHz 445x9 1.352v


----------



## madmike0408

E5200 @ 4.5ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=570437


----------



## sdla4ever

just got my rig back up, so ill add you guys in the next few hours


----------



## broken pixel

be back with proof when i get home.


----------



## sdla4ever

updated


----------



## broken pixel

Add me to the list of club members please
510 X 9 @ 4590 MHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519314


----------



## spartacus

ooo! I can join!
E8400 C0 @ 4.12 Ghz, 1.48V
Proof in my signature.

(or here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589414)


----------



## sdla4ever

updated


----------



## Josh81

proof in siggy

been gaming with these settings stable since march


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru E8400 @4.8

Got a P4 in right now @ 4.5 but can't seem to load the screen shot but I got an url http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589862


----------



## Lt.JD

[email protected] 4.5Ghz

sig for proof


----------



## mushrooshi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590043


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## sdla4ever

ill add you guessing its the E8600 at 4.2GHz but form now on can people at least type E**** @ 4.1 GHz... its not very hard...


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
ill add you guessing its the E8600 at 4.2GHz but form now on can people at least type E**** @ 4.1 GHz... its not very hard...

Oops, sorry, i'm a little absent minded tonight. Thanks for adding me, and yes, E8600 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## mllrkllr88

Q6600 @ 4.0

Screenie and Bench


----------



## zomgiwin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590068

e8400 gooooo


----------



## Mikecdm

Your going to have a long list, there are plenty of E8xxx that easily do 4ghz. Here is one for you.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509162


----------



## wierdo124

I'm in, E8400 @ 4.3. Will post proofs in a wee bit, i'm not on my rig ATM.


----------



## fonzye

u had a intel pentium 4 HT overclocked at 4.8 ghz but now i have the current cpu and stuck at 3.0 Ghz


----------



## Xandax

Q6600 @ 4.125

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576826


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
Your going to have a long list, there are plenty of E8xxx that easily do 4ghz. Here is one for you.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509162

Ya i know, but i figured with a list people will be able to see which chips steadily do 4 GHz instead of seeing a small group of people with a few good chips...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
Oops, sorry, i'm a little absent minded tonight. Thanks for adding me, and yes, E8600 @ 4.2ghz

I wasnt directing at you i just meant in general i have no problem with proof in sig, but at least tell me what the proof is for to speed things up.


----------



## wierdo124

I feel ******ed. My proof is in my sig. /me facepalms.


----------



## Mattb2e

Here is mine, C2D E8400 @ 4.36Ghz 1.34v


----------



## Jason4i7

Heres my cpu-z.


----------



## claygraffix

At i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz, gonna try for more later tonight.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkathefool [email protected]








Man, that image sux, I will try to get a better one up...


----------



## qaz393

does it have to be stable? my other q6600 can do a solid 4ghz stable at like 1.45Vcore


----------



## Josh81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qaz393* 
does it have to be stable? my other q6600 can do a solid 4ghz stable at like 1.45Vcore

yes







anyone can crank their clock to 4 ghz and take a screenshot


----------



## uNeec

e7200 @ 4.15ghz
Proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539058.


----------



## Drivr3g

Drivr3g
Q9550 @ 4.165 GHz


----------



## sdla4ever

updated


----------



## gymenii

gymenii wants in









E8600 @ 4.0ghz


----------



## Marshmellow17

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590782

def want in haha


----------



## carayan

Carayan wants in

P4 515 at 4.1Ghz
Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550260


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Woops heres the working link

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...gnatureimg.jpg

What was the vcore on that? It wasn't on the picture...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qaz393* 
does it have to be stable? my other q6600 can do a solid 4ghz stable at like 1.45Vcore


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
yes







anyone can crank their clock to 4 ghz and take a screenshot

Looks like all you need, is to be able to load Windows and CUPZ


----------



## Vortex Shade

VortexShade E8400 @ 4.5ghz 1.36v 

It was actually stable but temps were way too high for my liking with this no so great cooler (Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme) so I've dropped back to 4ghz to save my sanity lol


----------



## bluedevil

Well slap me silly.....










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590884


----------



## maximus7651000

Hey fellow folding team member, count me in as my first two sigs are 4.2 and 4.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577597


----------



## ericeod

I've managed to lower the vcore on my W3520 after a bios update. Anyways, here is my 4.2GHz OC at 1.28v vcore:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=581166


----------



## Swiftes

Add me please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588098

Q6600 G0 1.2375VID
4.04Ghz

Not quite stable, needs a bit more vcore, but will try and tweak when my WC gear gets here!


----------



## TI66ER

E8600 at 4.5ghz/1.32vcore









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588279


----------



## xlastshotx

Yay, I still have the highest clocked cpu with more than two cores on this list rite now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
What was the vcore on that? It wasn't on the picture...

It was pretty high for a 45nm cpu, but not insane high.

Whats up with Noguru's proof screen shot Here, its extremely small


----------



## NoGuru

It wasn't that small when I submitted it. Let me try and get something bigger. I have the P4 651 in the rig right now but I have some old screen shots of the 4.8 E8400.
Got it this is what it did look like.


----------



## FtW 420

My best so far, core i7 920 @ 4.62Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=584117


----------



## tK FuRY

*E8400 4.75Ghz* 1.448v Crappy cooler, and OLD chip , i have a new E8400 now =D
PROOF

[email protected] NoGuru's proof pic, is it my monitor or is the actually image/thumbnail the size of a quarter?


----------



## celebro

Put me down in the 5 series please!
totally love this CPU, not bad for the money.
See sig for proof.

thanx


----------



## adizz

add me in, proof in sig

E7200 @[email protected] on TRUE


----------



## Dryadsoul

E8500 5Gig 555FSB @ x9
Ballistic Tracers Double sided G9s
BioStarTPower I45
IandH WB/Stinger NB/Mosfet WB's PROOF

Q9550 4275.87Mhz 503FSB @ 8.5
Mushkin 996580
BioStarTPower I45
Stinger Diamond max PROOF


----------



## ARavenousChimp

add me please









Q9550 C1 @ 4.05Ghz
Proof


----------



## sdla4ever

anyone know a wa to get around the 38 limit to







images in a post? if not i guess ill be switching to just PROOF


----------



## fireedo

count me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591558

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1...o/i7_4ghz1.jpg


----------



## rmvvwls

Proof in sig. Did it have to be stable? It was stable for 3DMark06...


----------



## gymenii

@sdla4ever

Thanks for the add, but you put me in E8400 I have a *E8600*.


----------



## epidemic

Here is my e8400 after 9 hours of prime.


----------



## TI66ER

A little tweak more.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591704


----------



## rancor

This is the best I can do









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591722


----------



## Slider46

Oooo i'm gonna have to work on my e7200 some more


----------



## TheBlademaster01

This was the best I could do because of the poor airflow in my PC case and bad cooler.


----------



## twisted_58

i figure i might as well add myself to the list








Q9550 E0 @ 4001.68MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591750


----------



## mickmania

Intel e8400 E0 @ 4.6GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591758

I'll put up my i7 rig later.


----------



## marsey99

proof is in my sig


----------



## dennyb

[email protected] 4.3 Ghz


----------



## ACHILEE5

4GHz *Stable*








E8500 V-Core 1.312v


----------



## Murderous Moppet

4.5 GHz Benchable at 1.45v on E8500.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514026


----------



## Acroma

I'll bite, validation in my sig.


----------



## Slappa

What, no love for AMD processors?

I wanna be in the 4GHz club


----------



## grishkathefool

It's not the "Intel" OC CLub...


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for fixing my proof. Still Highest OC


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks for fixing my proof. Still Highest OC









For the E8400.............but my E8500 @ 5Ghz is slightly higher.

Does this mean I'll have to start a 5Ghz Club...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
For the E8400.............but my E8500 @ 5Ghz is slightly higher.

Does this mean I'll have to start a 5Ghz Club...









No but if I get to 5Ghz you will


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No but if I get to 5Ghz you will










i got to it, i just can't get proof without BSOD


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No but if I get to 5Ghz you will









Well hurry it up then.









That'll make for a very exclusive club, might make for lonely posting though.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
i got to it, i just can't get proof without BSOD









Got a digital cam?...







Sorry 'bout the double post.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Well hurry it up then.









That'll make for a very exclusive club, might make for lonely posting though.









Got to get a better cooler first. This little 90mm got me to 4.8 but was getting hot.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Got to get a better cooler first. This little 90mm got me to 4.8 but was getting hot.










what vcore did you run to get 4.8? id rather not throw way too much for now









EDIT: i like how my proof is the only one thats got broken coding lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
what vcore did you run to get 4.8? id rather not throw way too much for now









EDIT: i like how my proof is the only one thats got broken coding lol.

1.47
And that is funny


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
1.47
And that is funny

you know what, ill run her tonight! try to hit 5.0ghz on AIR!

just let me turn on the A\\C and let my ambient get down to 16.7C tonight







im @ 19.8C and falling


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
you know what, ill run her tonight! try to hit 5.0ghz on AIR!

just let me turn on the A\\C and let my ambient get down to 16.7C tonight







im @ 19.8C and falling

Nooo if you beat my OC I will not drink your squirrels Gunnius


----------



## Dryadsoul

My A/C had my water down to 6ÂºC for that 5Ghz run last night.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nooo if you beat my OC I will not drink your squirrels Gunnius









The squirrel peed in it anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
My A/C had my water down to 6ÂºC for that 5Ghz run last night.

Wow nice job! And reps


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
My A/C had my water down to 6ÂºC for that 5Ghz run last night.

we don't have window a\\c units at my house, and the closest vent is 30-40 feet away across my room

so im just letting my ambient get low enough









i would have made the switch to water a long time ago, but it seems my air cooling setup runs the same as most waters ( if not better)

when i post pics with Realtemp, people assume im using some really amazing water setup, and they are like what the hell, once i tell them


----------



## Dryadsoul

My rad sits on a plexi shroud above the vertical flow A/C.

In the winter it can pull -10ÂºC water temps.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
My rad sits on a plexi shroud above the vertical flow A/C.

In the winter it can pull -10ÂºC water temps.

hmmm.

i just tried my 5.0ghz run and I BSOD'd before i even got to windows.

not trying anymore until i do a fresh install of windows


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
hmmm.

i just tried my 5.0ghz run and I BSOD'd before i even got to windows.

not trying anymore until i do a fresh install of windows









OK pass the Gunnius


----------



## Dryadsoul

Got that 5Ghz OC on XP w/ my TPower i45.

Gonna try getting my Q9550 to 5Ghz on my UD3P w/ 7x64 later tonight.

Here you go Noguru:


----------



## tK FuRY

i love the Biostar TP45 , its a monster! thats what board i used to hit 5001.75mhz lol.

i know people who have hit 5.0ghz on 780i , but the settings are sooo much scarier.








You can't have the Guinness for long, i WILL hit 5.0 on this 780i FTW


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Got that 5Ghz OC on XP w/ my TPower i45.

Gonna try getting my Q9550 to 5Ghz on my UD3P w/ 7x64 later tonight.

Here you go Noguru:










LMAO thanks bro very refreshing.
If you hit 5Ghz on that Q9550 I shall make you some Black and Tans.


----------



## qaz393

gigabyte set a record with a 5 ghz q9550


----------



## MXjunk127

Proof in Sig, i7 C0, you might as well add the entire list here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ted-daily.html


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


gigabyte set a record with a 5 ghz q9550


Got a link to the settings for that record?

The T-Power i45 only got my quad to 4.27Ghz, so I purchased GA-EP45-UD3P just to get it to 5Ghz.


----------



## qaz393

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

first post

http://ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851&wr=yes


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

first post

http://ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851&wr=yes


Yeah, but that's a *Q9650* on phase change.

I'm looking for 5Ghz on water only.


----------



## qaz393

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Yeah, but that's a *Q9650* on phase change.

I'm looking for 5Ghz on water only.


well all i have to say is good luck on that


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


well all i have to say is good luck on that


Don't count me out on that one, already hit 5Ghz with my E8500.


----------



## tK FuRY

3rd place, did 5040 on water. its still the Q9650 though.


----------



## qaz393

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Don't count me out on that one, already hit 5Ghz with my E8500.










he wants to do that on a q9550 which is like 10 times harder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


he wants to do that on a q9550 which is like 10 times harder


That will make it that much sweeter. I have no doubt's. Good luck bro.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Once it cools down outside, I think I have just enough Beer & Pizza to hit 5Ghz.


----------



## pr0bie

Pr0bie
E7300 @4.25ghz
On stock cooling too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481061
Somewhere on this page is proof of the stock cooling lol
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...erclock-5.html


----------



## Dryadsoul

Great OC for an E7300 on air!


----------



## sdla4ever

i have no clue how im going to cath up on the list but ill try guys sorry for being slow.

Well im through page 7 or 8 ill try t catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Welcome back stranger................and take your time!


----------



## sdla4ever

its mainly because i had to go see transformers tonight....


----------



## soundx98

soundx98
E3110 @ 4.2GHz on DFI LP LT P35
http://premium1.uploadit.org/soundx98//4200occt.JPG

soundx98
E8400 #1 @ 4.0 on Gigabyte UD3P
http://premium1.uploadit.org/soundx98//UD3P-Prime95.JPG

soundx98
E8400 #2 @ 4.05GHz on ASUS Maximus
http://premium1.uploadit.org/soundx98//Maximus-4050.JPG


----------



## SeriousBlack

Might as well add mine, i7 920 DO @ 4,452mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555718

I am still trying for 4,500!!


----------



## g_tech9

celeron d 360 @4.16ghz


----------



## Patch

E8400 @ 5.0 Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588390


----------



## qaz393

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
E8400 @ 5.0 Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588390

this is a 4ghz club, not a 5 XD


----------



## dennyb

Please disregard prior screenshot. 









Use this one instead


----------



## NoGuru

This is for a change on my P4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592408


----------



## grishkathefool

Patch, OMG, you have got to IM me your set. I can't get 550x8.5 or 533x9 to Load Windows, could use some hints. Keeping in mind that I am on air...

I made another run at 535x9 earlier today. 
vCore 1.5125
vTerm 1.38 - 1.4
PLL 1.5 - 1.63
MCH Core 1.36 - 1.4

Still now Windows Load. Got the screen that asked me to choose Safe Mode and the others, but then rebooted after I made my selection.

5GHz, wow bro, just wow.


----------



## ecaftermath

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588417


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Patch, OMG, you have got to IM me your set. I can't get 550x8.5 or 533x9 to Load Windows, could use some hints. Keeping in mind that I am on air...

I made another run at 535x9 earlier today. 
vCore 1.5125
vTerm 1.38 - 1.4
PLL 1.5 - 1.63
MCH Core 1.36 - 1.4

Still now Windows Load. Got the screen that asked me to choose Safe Mode and the others, but then rebooted after I made my selection.

5GHz, wow bro, just wow.


Thanks man, but that was on liquid nitrogen. I don't recall all the specifics, but vCore was 1.55. Kind of a ho hum chip. Even a vCore of 1.8 didn't get it any higher. I could only get 4.5 Ghz out of it on water.

If you froze your chip with DICE or LN2 you'd blast past 5 ghz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Thanks man, but that was on liquid nitrogen. I don't recall all the specifics, but vCore was 1.55. Kind of a ho hum chip. Even a vCore of 1.8 didn't get it any higher. I could only get 4.5 Ghz out of it on water.

If you froze your chip with DICE or LN2 you'd blast past 5 ghz.










Very nice Patch! How can I find out how to Dice?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


E8400 @ 5.0 Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588390


That's makes two 3 of us in the 5Ghz club.









LFX on Air, Me on H2O and You on LN2


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Very nice Patch! How can I find out how to Dice?


New to it myself. You need a DICE pot and insulation for your motherboard to fight condensation. You can PM Duniek or Bartx here on OCN and they can make you one. Dry ice itself is pretty inexpensive and readily available.

Check out the DICE/Liquid Nitrogen Cooling Forum here at OCN to get a taste.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


That's makes two of in the 5Ghz club.










Ah, but yours is much more impressive on water







, and with such style.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, I pretty much credit that 5Ghz run to *fstfrddy's* NB/Mosfet WB magic.

Would be curious to see what the chip could do on DICE.


----------



## MetalTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
xLastShotx
Q9550 C1 @ 4.53Ghz
Proof

Dude I don't know what to say, your my hero... nice OC

Q9550 C1 @ 4207

PROOF=

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592446


----------



## denmason

Here's a latest from me, had to clock down from 480x9... dang summer time temps. Oh well, what can you do when it's 94F in your house....









PROOF


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

Oh well, what can you do when it's 94F in your house....
uh, move away from Death Valley...?
begs the question, if you lived in the Arctic, could you just put your case outside in a salt-box and OC it sky high?


----------



## Lemondrips

Add me my validation is in my sig.


----------



## LFX

hey patch let's start a 5ghz club, i got 5ghz on air, validation in sig


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

me in


----------



## qaz393

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593184

me in 4ghz club with a q6600


----------



## SharkFin

In, if you take 3999.99mhz as 4ghz









Gonna push her further though, should see 4.35ghz or so.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593553

tis an e8500 e0 stepper

batch code: Q820A732


----------



## Slider46

Woot! New E0 Q9550


----------



## 88hurst

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593900

GO Q6600!


----------



## sdla4ever

Hey guys very sorry for no updates but im back east seeing grandma as her cancer has returned so it wont get a update till later this week but i promise to try to catch it up!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Hey guys very sorry for no updates but im back east seeing grandma as her cancer has returned so it wont get a update till later this week but i promise to try to catch it up!


Im very sorry to hear that your grandma's cancer has returned, my condolences go to you and your family. Take your time, the updates can wait


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

4.41GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566874


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



E8500 @ 5.00 GHz[/color ~ dryadsoul PROOF


----------



## gbrilliantq

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590816

4.7ghz


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88hurst* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593900

GO Q6600!

wut volt


----------



## repo_man

e6750 dual core 4ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Nice job with that chip Repo.


----------



## 21276

FINALLY! broke 4.0ghz on my E7200!









took me all night, its 3:17am. validation

took 1.5v though...good thing it was just a quick run through. almost got 3dmark06 too but it crashed just before the end of the second cpu test.


----------



## TI66ER

Nice chip there Repo Man,i needed 1.56v to get 4ghz on my old 6750.


----------



## JMT668

Phenom II X2 550BE a 4060MHz
Core Voltage 1.45


----------



## Dragoss91

E8600 @ 5GHz

Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582501


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Intel P4HT 524 EMT64 @ 4.025GHz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600168


----------



## BIGWORM

SIGN ME UP!

E8400 @4.0GHz on 1.2v


----------



## JMT668

that is hot!


----------



## BIGWORM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


that is hot!


?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


that is hot!


Even my 90nm P4 was allot cooler than that... and at a raging voltage...

Maybe get a Megahalem instead of that TT Golden Orb II?
updated


----------



## BIGWORM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Even my 90nm P4 was allot cooler than that... and at a raging voltage...

Maybe get a Megahalem instead of that TT Golden Orb II?
updated

I only got the cooler because my friend sold it to me for $7. That was an upgrade coming off a CM 80mm Rifle CPU Cooler.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice job with that chip Repo.

Thanks bro, never got it 24/7 stable at the clock, but I didn't give it much time either. I was pushing that high for SMP folding but don't do it anymore, so I'm much happier with a lower (and cooler) OC,lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TI66ER* 
Nice chip there Repo Man,i needed 1.56v to get 4ghz on my old 6750.

Man, and I thought I was nervous getting mine around the 1.40v range!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my Q6600 @ 4.0Ghz with 1.55v


----------



## Demented

Demented
E8500 @ 4.2Ghz
Proof

I'm actually at 4.22Ghz now, but CPU-Z rejects my validation.


----------



## hogans

I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599064


----------



## Kriztoffer

920 D0 @ 4.4 Ghz 1.28v
Proof


----------



## gtarmanrob

count me in

Q9650 E0 4.01ghz @ 1.3v

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Syrillian

Hello. May I...?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=473193


----------



## Haelong89'

E8400 @ 4.05 GHz


----------



## michaeljr1186

count me in 

core i7 920 @ 4ghz co/c1 stepping


----------



## Patch

I have a few to report.

i7 975 @ 5.13 Ghz on LN2
E8400 @ 5.0 Ghz on LN2
i7 920 (C0 step) @ 4.71 Ghz on water.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I have a few to report.

i7 975 @ 5.13 Ghz on LN2
E8400 @ 5.0 Ghz on LN2
i7 920 (C0 step) @ 4.71 Ghz on water.


 you need to make a 5ghz club lol


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I have a few to report.

i7 975 @ 5.13 Ghz on LN2
E8400 @ 5.0 Ghz on LN2
i7 920 (C0 step) @ 4.71 Ghz on water.

I would have thought you would have been able to get more than 5ghz out of an E8400 with LN2. Then again I dont know much about what your setup is for that chip, either way its an impressive clock.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Still not to 5Ghz on this Q9550, but the F10b BIOS managed to edge out xLastShotX for the lead...









CPU-Z PROOF @ 4547.61Mhz

Unstable PROOF @ 4590.1Mhz:








By dryadsoul at 2009-07-11


----------



## sdla4ever

updated through page 8~

sorry for the absent ness i burned my hand a little so i could type for a day or so. and was gone on vacation! Im moving to the next page now!

EDIT: I finished updating it!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My proof was erased from my album so I uploaded it once more







.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Got 4.7 here








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=596949
CPU-Z rejects all my oc's Will that ban my entry? how can i make it accept my oc's?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Could you edit mine?

My overclock is 4.4 ghz not 4.2ghz.
if you look at the proof link you'll see it.










Thanks.
Kriztoffer


----------



## sp4wners

Can You sign me in?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602394








Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 4.02GHz


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
updated through page 8~

sorry for the absent ness i burned my hand a little so i could type for a day or so. and was gone on vacation! Im moving to the next page now!

EDIT: I finished updating it!!

Thanks for all the hard work, the OP looks amazing now.


----------



## JMT668

im the only AMD chip come on guys!!


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
im the only AMD chip come on guys!!

No... I'm the second one


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
im the only AMD chip come on guys!!

ah poor amd chips hardly ever see 4ghz land







Intel cpu's have freaking summer homes in 4ghz land....with a dog ...and a boat!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


im the only AMD chip come on guys!!


YOUR THE MAN NOW DAWG!








4GHz on an AMD is hot!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


No... I'm the second one










Go go AMD!
I'll see if I can OC my a little more since my goal was 4GHz but haven't tried higher yet


----------



## sp4wners

Can someone sign me in? x_X


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I just tried to OC my CPU more than 4GHz and look what I got here









4.456GHz
Just installed Everest and the temps are pretty good since it's at 1.55v in BIOS
Temp is 35c in Everest.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Pentium 4 [email protected] proof

Pentium 4 [email protected] proof

[email protected] proof

[email protected] proof


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


ah poor amd chips hardly ever see 4ghz land







Intel cpu's have freaking summer homes in 4ghz land....with a dog ...and a boat!


daggummit, I left my dog at the lake....? shoot fire, kids, hold on, we gotta turn around...


----------



## JMT668

have a look on the 550BE thread theres a few 4Ghz's on there!


----------



## Slappa

Phenom II X4 955BE
4.3GHz
Proof


----------



## Haelong89'

E8400
4.05GHz
Proof


----------



## grishkathefool

argh, how come I am the only one that can't seem to get CPUZ to Validate?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


argh, how come I am the only one that can't seem to get CPUZ to Validate?


you are not by yourself I have never had one to validate. If they want to be snooty let'em keep their validation


----------



## NoGuru

I heard it had something to do with people that live in Kentucky should not have Validation


----------



## dominique120

P4 524
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549397


----------



## grishkathefool

*@GURU t(-.-t)*


----------



## Jrice00

@ OP "E8300 @ 4.25 GHz ~ Pr0bie PROOF" is in the e7*** series section! Just so ya know


----------



## yabo

Sure, I'll jump in this. See my sig for proof.
I did it on my PH2 940BE back in march, I think.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I heard it had something to do with people that live in Kentucky should not have Validation










I think you might be on to something there No G. We also only have jaw teeth. We look good when we smile


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jrice00*


@ OP "E8300 @ 4.25 GHz ~ Pr0bie PROOF" is in the e7*** series section! Just so ya know










I already proof read all the proofs and PM'd him.

Only 3 errors is a plus, go check out the OP on Q9550 Club..


----------



## CyberDruid

I don't want to hear about the 2.6hz missing there...


----------



## BIGWORM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 








I don't want to hear about the 2.6hz missing there...









You got 2.6hz missing there...


----------



## sdla4ever

Oh come on CD you couldnt milk it for a little more?? ill try to update now... geez i leave for a day and you guys lay down 3 more pages!!


----------



## Tazi

heres what i got so far...4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=585177


----------



## sdla4ever

updated


----------



## Patch

Awww...missed the update.

New clock for i7 975:

5.28 Ghz


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Awww...missed the update.

New clock for i7 975:

5.28 Ghz


got you and fixed the underlining issues throughout OP


----------



## speed_demon

Count me in also.

Q6600 @ 4Ghz









(Ignore the DX10 X1950PRO...)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dominique120*


P4 524
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549397


Try 1.55v and 775FSB









And sdla4ever, could you change my name so it says "Ecchi-BANZAII!!!" instead of "Ecchi-banzaii!!!"


----------



## Yogi




----------



## BIGWORM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Try 1.55v and 775FSB









And sdla4ever, could you change my name so it says "Ecchi-BANZAII!!!" instead of "Ecchi-banzaii!!!"

I think he would, but the board is auto-correcting it and preventing people from unleashing the fury...

"BIGWORM"

*edit* Apparently not. Can you modify my name, too? Doesn't look right lower-cased, hehe...


----------



## MC-Sammer

Yay me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602439

it's still technically a 4.0 GHz, even though it says 3.993

FSB Multi
200 * 20.0 = 4.0 GHz!


----------



## staryoshi

I don't have time to wait for it to Prime for X hours, nor do I leave my PC on all night to do so, so a quick 5 minute run will have to suffice








4.2Ghz @ 444Mhz FSB / 1.28v


----------



## FallenFaux

I've got a 4Ghz link for my 940BE in my sig.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I don't have time to wait for it to Prime for X hours, nor do I leave my PC on all night to do so, so a quick 5 minute run will have to suffice








4.2Ghz @ 444Mhz FSB / 1.28v


I knew that was a Horo image before clicking on the image


----------



## dennyb

Can I get an update to 4.5 Ghz?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Can I get an update to 4.5 Ghz?

Validation needed


----------



## The Unicorn

Add me up there. PentiumD 945 @4ghz. I can get more than this but im on air









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603645


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Validation needed


Some people cannot validate, and the screenshot shows cpu-z.


----------



## The Unicorn

Ok I got 4.1 now









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603645 Im gonna push it all night long lol


----------



## The Unicorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Unicorn*


Ok I got 4.1 now









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603645 Im gonna push it all night long lol


 4.2Ghz now stil 1.400vcore stock NB and SB

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603645


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Validation needed


Not according to Original Post:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever;OP*

Please provide proof with *CPU-z or screenshot and a model number* since im not best with processors before Core 2 series so if you list a P4 or what not let me know so i can make a new area.


----------



## grishkathefool

parting hairs there Dryad...


----------



## Dryadsoul

Just fleshing the facts, grish...









And GO Denny Boy!


----------



## dennyb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=603650

Let's see if this will do--- and Thankyou Dryadsoul and No G


----------



## Dryadsoul

Dang Denny, did you move to Memphis for that validation?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Dang Denny, did you move to Memphis for that validation?










I can't get one to go thru from here. I may have to move









edit : before I submitted SS I looked thru the proofs on first page . Some are screenies


----------



## Patch

New high on DICE:

5.31 Ghz. i7 975.


----------



## Abrajam

i will be here as soon as my new ram gets here wohoo!!!


----------



## jackeyjoe

E8400 at 4005mhz for six months
It gives a good boost in games but im not game to try 4.2ghz 
Well here it is 
For some weird reason it isn't showing my voltage, well its 1.344


----------



## Nightz2k

Ah, I was thinking this was Intel only. Noticed you added some AMD's.









Mines from late March'09, but it's still been validated and that's my proof.









*AMD 940BE @ 4GHz (4013.52 MHz)* CPU-Z Validation link


----------



## ridn3y

nice to see some amds, here's mine

Phenom II 720BE 4158.09 MHz

validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597948


----------



## pcharouz

core i7 920 C0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604530


----------



## prznar1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588417


sorry for this spam (or it even is spam, or what ever...)

What is your bios setup (voltage co qpi bla bla bla...) for 4.0 on i7? What batch do you have? is there in the middle a B or A? Also, is it possible to go for 200 bclk, with HT on, on this motherboard?

one more thing, is there needed somekind of super activation for an account to send a PM? or i'm just stupid and could not find it.
















from Poland









THX NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prznar1*


sorry for this spam (or it even is spam, or what ever...)

What is your bios setup (voltage co qpi bla bla bla...) for 4.0 on i7? What batch do you have? is there in the middle a B or A? Also, is it possible to go for 200 bclk, with HT on, on this motherboard?

one more thing, is there needed somekind of super activation for an account to send a PM? or i'm just stupid and could not find it.
















from Poland










From Poland, nuf said Just click on the name and you can send a pm. Oh by the way welcome to OCN


----------



## By-Tor

I know it says 4 ghz club, but also seen one 5 ghz posted..

e8500 on water @ 5.035 ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Nice By-tor.........Holy $hit 1.66 good bye E8500


----------



## richardbb85

wow 1.66v, crazy if u ask me

man i am so close to 4.0, lol

still looking for a way to get there with my q6600


----------



## sdla4ever

ima start a update now... brb


----------



## spice003




----------



## sdla4ever

updated up to post #241


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I knew that was a Horo image before clicking on the image










I haven't had a chance to make one Vista-specific or in detail, that was one from my Win 7 machine who's taskbar is 5 pixels larger than the vista one so it looks ugly







Scaled back from 4Ghz for now so I'm not in the club at the moment


----------



## LFX




----------



## sdla4ever

updated to post #245


----------



## Patch

Update for my i7 920.

5.1 ghz.


----------



## upsidedown

after a long long 15min of oc


----------



## Jrice00

Jrice00 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605590

!!!


----------



## bluebunny

its in my sig out ill post it any way :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605304


----------



## Patch

New high.

5.2 ghz. i7 920 C0 on DICE.


----------



## fstfrddy

Finally made it!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606013


----------



## Dryadsoul

Way to go FF!


----------



## fstfrddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Way to go FF!


Yup, thanks to Patch and his slightly abused 8400. Your old 6850 is going to a good home, it is being passed down to my Son. I will miss her, she was a damn good chip


----------



## pig69

I'm finally in the 4G club on Q9550. Stable @ 4.03GHz & screw CPUID can't validate but shows all specs (I googled it & it appears to be a problem with some people...I'm 1 of them...lol).
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604694

Yeah


----------



## yomama9388

Have a lot of those, but post the ones in my sig please.


----------



## grishkathefool

Grats FF and Pig... welcome to the club.


----------



## tindolos

Hit 4.0 with my E8500 a while back. Link is in my sig!


----------



## equetefue

I'm in 24/7 speeds here. Siggy for proof


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *equetefue*


I'm in 24/7 speeds here. Siggy for proof


can i get a CPU-Z not a evga one please.??

updated through post #258


----------



## equetefue

no problem... owe you that.


----------



## sdla4ever

Its just the validation doesnt say everything about the CPU, and i could use it and go of system specs but i at least wanna guarantee you have that chip and running it. Even a screenshot would work


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed!


----------



## equetefue

Here you go...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606384


----------



## Hexlor

i7 920 @ 4ghz on Air

Proof
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606429


----------



## xSevasTra

e8400 @ 4050mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606431


----------



## bluebunny

i7 920 4.2Ghz on air http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605304


----------



## r34p3rex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=606926

4671 on air







Next step, 4.8!


----------



## sdla4ever

new CPU-Z out and it fixed some validation bugs i went from this to this


----------



## grishkathefool

4.005GHz OMG IT VALIDATED!!!

Thank You Canard!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
4.005GHz OMG IT VALIDATED!!!

Thank You Canard!!!

I still don't belive you


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I still don't belive you










*t(-.-t)*

That makes two for you this month...









BTW, none of my settings that used to work above 3.6GHz are work any more... I don't know if it's because of the new BIOS or what. I mean even the 4.005GHz that I ran almost 24/7 BSOD'd on me earlier tonight about an hour after I posted that Validation.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


*t(-.-t)*

That makes two for you this month...









BTW, none of my settings that used to work above 3.6GHz are work any more... I don't know if it's because of the new BIOS or what. I mean even the 4.005GHz that I ran almost 24/7 BSOD'd on me earlier tonight about an hour after I posted that Validation.


That's not good bro. I hope that run at 4.8 didn't do her in.


----------



## grishkathefool

that's kind of what i am wondering... but at 3.6 she is still stable....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


that's kind of what i am wondering... but at 3.6 she is still stable....


Are you going to test 4.0 stable again? I would like to know if it is degrading. In fact I think I will retest for stable.


----------



## r34p3rex

Up to 4713mhz now! Still on air







With superpi results

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=608259


















Next stop, when i get the time... 4.8ghz hopefully!


----------



## go4life

add my 4.7ghz i7 920 D0 and 5ghz E8600









link in sig!


----------



## evilspongebob72

Here's mine from way back


----------



## R00ST3R

Cpu-Z in the sig. Ty.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are you going to test 4.0 stable again? I would like to know if it is degrading. In fact I think I will retest for stable.


Well, like I said, my 445x9 crashed on me while replying to a post here at OCN, so I would say that's a negative on stable...

Not sure if I care to retest though...


----------



## igob8a

I'm in!

E8400 @ 4GHz with 1.2 vcore









CPUZ


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
I'm in!

E8400 @ 4GHz with 1.2 vcore









CPUZ

Disqualified -no stock cooling allowed


----------



## sdla4ever

ill start a update now...


----------



## sdla4ever

updated through post #284

also wondering are these everyones max OC's within the 45nm(1.365v) or 65nm(1.5v) voltage range?


----------



## GigaByte

Q9550 4GHz


----------



## rx7racer

Go ahead and throw me up in the mix sdla.

4Ghz Q9550 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=611027

Max oc within (supposed safe) voltage range.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed through post #284


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

heres mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=608900


----------



## ThatGuy16

mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=611044

E8400 C0 stable at 1.248v


----------



## macsbeach98

Cool throw me in too


----------



## hogans

QX6850 @ 4.250 Ghz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=608862


----------



## Patch

New high for my i7 920.

5.27 Ghz.


----------



## mizivincible

E8400 @ 4.2ghz, 1.22v


----------



## jedi95

i7 920 D0 @ 4.175GHz - 1.247v load (SS taken at idle)


----------



## grishkathefool

E8400 @ 4608MHz 40C on Air
Proof


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hogans* 
QX6850 @ 4.250 Ghz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=608862

1.59v? wut da?


----------



## heelsparky0501

Q6600 G0
4.0 Ghz 1.675v H20 :]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500919

will be pumping 2.1v into it next time i D.Ice


----------



## grishkathefool

1.675v Holy Voltage, Batman...


----------



## igob8a

Poor Q66 o.o


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heelsparky0501*


Q6600 G0
4.0 Ghz 1.675v H20 :]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500919

will be pumping 2.1v into it next time i D.Ice










Make sure you have a coffin ready for the CPU and motherboard


----------



## Anirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


E8400 @ 4608MHz 40C on Air
Proof


That is a sick overclock, is it stable?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anirk* 
That is a sick overclock, is it stable?

TY, but no, it's not stable yet. I am going on vacation this week, when I come back I will start to tweak it out. It is stable enough to bench with SuperPi (10.29s), but it failed OCCT in the first 10 mins on Core 1 and failed Prime Small within 2 mins on Core 2.

Oh well, like I said, I will work out the bugs in a week or so. No rush, I have no intention of running it daily. I would like to get it stable enough to run a 3d06 and 3dVantage with though.

Then back to trying to get 4.8 to boot... mu wa ha ha.


----------



## Aleslammer

[email protected], still working on this one.



[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508419


----------



## ThatGuy16

My new high on my E8400 C0, H20.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=614668

It was 1.58v under load.

I think i was giving it a little more voltage than it needed, i think it was my NB i should have raised. Oh well. 4.82Ghz on a C0.. Woo!


----------



## grishkathefool

nice, That Guy... I have had no luck getting to 4.8 yet, but have been scared to go past 1.55 vCore.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


nice, That Guy... I have had no luck getting to 4.8 yet, but have been scared to go past 1.55 vCore.


Thanks

I'm on water. But, the only way i could get to 4.7+ was with Easy Tune 6. If i tried in bios, i can hardly get it to boot up at 4.7, much less any higher.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

unlapped air; not too shabby


----------



## grishkathefool

Mice OC Speed.. I want to see a screenie though...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


My new high on my E8400 C0, H20.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=614668

It was 1.58v under load.

I think i was giving it a little more voltage than it needed, i think it was my NB i should have raised. Oh well. 4.82Ghz on a C0.. Woo!


Grawlll you just beat me. Congrats you just started a war


----------



## pootergeek40

i7 940, stock voltages
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594338:


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Grawlll you just beat me. Congrats you just started a war










No G. I don't think you have much to worry about, bro. He had to put almost 1.6v to get there... I am not sure water can get him much further than that. You, on the other hand, only had to do what, 1.48v to get 4.8GHz... you still have headroom.

Now, if he invests in DICE, LN2, or Phase...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Grawlll you just beat me. Congrats you just started a war










not fair... you've got an E0!! my chip used to be golden back when C0 was the only one in existence.







. I get 4.0 at 1.24v, and you get 4.12 at 1.23v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


No G. I don't think you have much to worry about, bro. He had to put almost 1.6v to get there... I am not sure water can get him much further than that. You, on the other hand, only had to do what, 1.48v to get 4.8GHz... you still have headroom.

Now, if he invests in DICE, LN2, or Phase...


As long as his cooling will keep it cool, he should beat me easily.









i might mess with it tomorrow, i really don't know what the real voltage it needs to get there. I upped the vcore, when i don't think i needed too.

oh yeah, you must beat my super PI score too.









9.951s


----------



## NoGuru

I am still out of work so I can't afford to try for 5.0 till I get a job. That's a nice CO!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Your out of work also? Yeah.. I'm screwed if i burn this chip up too.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Mice OC Speed.. I want to see a screenie though...










Thanks, it's actually in my signature









*4.5GHz CPU-Z*


----------



## sdla4ever

updated through post #316

the list is getting pretty big!


----------



## NoGuru

I don't like being third on the E8400 list.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed through post #316

Don't feel bad NG. My E8500 @ 5Ghz has been bumped to third...









But, I'll fix that with my first DICE run...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't like being third on the E8400 list.


----------



## NoGuru

Hey ThatGuy I bet I will be able to rent Dryads Dice pot


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey ThatGuy I bet I will be able to rent Dryads Dice pot










Not if i get a hold of one first!









May the better CPU win. lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


Not if i get a hold of one first!









May the better CPU win. lol.










I still can't believe your CO is good. You should be able to get a lot for it when and if you sell it.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


updated through post #316

the list is getting pretty big!


Yeah, cheers for that. Looks like you've made a job for yourself









Anyway, rep + for your work.


----------



## sdla4ever

bumpsies i guess lol! ill update tomorrow if there are any! thank you for the rep Speedfreak, it can be a job if i slack and let the days build up


----------



## Faisal11iraq

can some1 help me get my q9550 on 780i to work @ 4ghz plz


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq*


can some1 help me get my q9550 on 780i to work @ 4ghz plz










780i's have trouble with high quad clocks from what i've read.

what settings have you tried so far?

actually sorry, what we should be saying is, start a thread if you want help







otherwise this one will fill up with discussion after discussion of how to overclock. unless thats allowed?


----------



## Faisal11iraq

i did start a thread here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post6791854


----------



## smoothcig

I wanna be on the front page!! lol Look in my sig for my e5200 overclock







that's with 1.50 volts.


----------



## VooDoo

Please allow me to be on the bandwagon...








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=622994

My temps are a little high though, oscillating between 50-53C idle and reaching 89-92C after 30 min of Prime95 Blend.

The temps are similar even when I back down to 3800MHz (19x200) with the followings:

CPU voltage = 1.25V
CPU PLL voltage = 1.88V
QPI/DRAM core voltage = 1.35V
IOH voltage = 1.2V
ICH voltage = 1.2V
DRAM bus voltage = 1.64V
PCIE Freq = 100
DRAM Freq = 1603MHz
UCLK Freq = 3208MHz
QPI Link Data Rate = 7218MT/s
DRAM Timings = AUTO
CPU clock skew = 100ps
IOH clock skew = 100ps
CPU differential amplitude = AUTO
Intel HT Tech = ENABLED
Load Line Calibration = ENABLED

Is it my HS or something else? Please advise.

Best regards,
VooDoo


----------



## gtarmanrob

89-92c?? you're insane mate. if your CPU gets anywhere near 70 you should be shutting down and reconsidering your settings. imo.

i would say either the cooler is definitely not seated right, or perhaps the program you are using to look at temps is way off.

have you got the latest program for your temps, is your BIOS up to date? and check that cooler seating before you cook an awesome chip lol.


----------



## Yangtastic

I want to join! Does this link work?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=623045


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


I want to join! Does this link work?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=623045


Yeah, mate, it works. You'll be added on the next update.


----------



## AlexTrebek

Took me like 3 weeks to find a stable layout for this board but it was all worth it. wooo
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=623076


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


89-92c?? you're insane mate. if your CPU gets anywhere near 70 you should be shutting down and reconsidering your settings. imo.

i would say either the cooler is definitely not seated right, or perhaps the program you are using to look at temps is way off.

have you got the latest program for your temps, is your BIOS up to date? and check that cooler seating before you cook an awesome chip lol.


You forget thats i7 probably with HT on, the are high but the 70C point was pushed to 80C for i7 chips, more durable to heat. Either way he will need WC or a TRUE with HT on.

Ill update when there are more ppl!

Keep emm coming!


----------



## VooDoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


89-92c?? you're insane mate. if your CPU gets anywhere near 70 you should be shutting down and reconsidering your settings. imo.

i would say either the cooler is definitely not seated right, or perhaps the program you are using to look at temps is way off.

have you got the latest program for your temps, is your BIOS up to date? and check that cooler seating before you cook an awesome chip lol.


BIOS 0504 is the latest for P6T Deluxe V2.

I'm using RealTemp 3.0 (with default settings) to monitor my temps; I believe it's the latest revision. Is there any setting for RealTemp that I should know about? I also have SpeedFan, not sure if it's any better than RealTemp









My gut feeling is that it's the HS not being seated properly, but what bothers me is that the temps are pretty good at stock (35-40C). I'll try to disable HT to see if the temps drop and/or back down to an even lower speed.

Any advice/recommendation on DRAM timing? Mine are currently set to AUTO.

Regards,
VooDoo


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616751


----------



## ACHILEE5

Q9650 at 4GHz


----------



## BIGWORM

^That's sexy.

Rep.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*


^That's sexy.

Rep.


Thanks








I went from [email protected] to [email protected] and so far, all my games play better


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Thanks








I went from [email protected] to [email protected] and so far, all my games play better











Exactly what I did. Couldn't be happier


----------



## Mapo

C2D - E8600 E0 @ 4.27GHz

Proof

Mapo


----------



## dennyb

Here is a new clock-please update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629629


----------



## BIGWORM

Oh wow, CPUZ validation posts the voltages now?

VALIDATION

=D


----------



## vaatem12

illl join in. Im staying at a friends in a SUPER hot room so im not going to run p95 right now because of temps buts its ran 24/7 stable at 4.03ghz and the only ss i got is of orthos stability i just ran tonight for this but ill post a 24hour stable test in couple days, also i can get 4.46ghz stable too i passed 17 hours of p95. ill reconfigure the rig when i get my new hsf tomorrow.but orthos in my opinion prooves stability too so...here ya go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628552

http://img268.imageshack.us/i/orthospassed.jpg/


By vaatem12

Edit: here is a little 5 hour p95 test i barely had time to complete this, i actually stopped it so i could go ahead and jack up to 4.3ghz and run some 95 tests on it.


----------



## Blindrage606

QX6850 @ 4.03 Ghz

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...3dmark06-1.jpg


----------



## Brando_21

[email protected] link is in my signature


----------



## Patch

Finally got my Commando up and running. On a quest for 7 Ghz.

Here's some preliminary stuff on water.

4.37 Ghz Celeron 347 with stock auto voltage

Much more to come over the next week as I learn to overclock this board and put it on LN2.


----------



## Crooksy

hey, im already in the club at 4.2ghz can you please update to 4.4ghz.

Here's a screen shot for proof.










Thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Here is a new clock-please update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629629

This is a very impressive OC. Salute and congrats.


----------



## OSDCrusher

OSDCrusher-
Core 2 Duo E8400 4 GHz-
PROOF:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629830


----------



## JonnyMark

Add me too!







.


----------



## Mike and the Machine

4.2ghz









CPUz, 14+ hrs on orthos, temps...

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=630012

WOOT!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Is there anyway I can get my original CPU link changed to this?

Just ran it thru 20 Intel Burn tests on Very high this morning, passed









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=626750

I was able to lower the Vcore down to stock voltage


----------



## Patch

Get ready for some single core Celeron madness over the next few weeks.

Preliminary clock:

5.31 Ghz Celeron 347


----------



## richardbb85

holy crap, 1.8v

lmao


----------



## Patch

Don't you just love the new CPUZ 1.52?

Including voltage was long overdue on validations.


----------



## richardbb85

do u have a benchmark score with that celeron? lol


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
do u have a benchmark score with that celeron? lol

lol, just going for max validations.

That was testing it out on water before putting it under LN2.


----------



## Yangtastic

Here's my overclock of E8500 @ 3.16GHz now overclocked to 4.16GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=630783


----------



## vaatem12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Get ready for some single core Celeron madness over the next few weeks.

Preliminary clock:

5.31 Ghz Celeron 347


too bad celerons are the poopiest processors ever and wheres De stability test?


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
too bad celerons are the poopiest processors ever and wheres De stability test?

Stability testing is for rigs you're going to use for something that needs stability. And why would I want to use a poopy processor for anything that needs stability?









I don't install stability testing software on hard drives used in setups going under liquid nitrogen. Except maybe superpi or wprime.


----------



## vaatem12

heres a little 5 hour p95 test to just throw me on the 4ghz board, stopped it so i would have time to run p95 tests on 4.3ghz before im gone. add me when you get a chance

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628552
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/orthospassed.jpg/


----------



## Rbai76

E8400 4.05ghz
proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631645


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
too bad celerons are the poopiest processors ever and wheres De stability test?

Going after Patch? Bad form









Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
heres a little 5 hour p95 test to just throw me on the 4ghz board, stopped it so i would have time to run p95 tests on 4.3ghz before im gone. add me when you get a chance

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628552
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/orthospassed.jpg/



Yea this isn't fishy at all....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
Going after Patch? Bad form










Yea this isn't fishy at all....









Looks solid to me... where's the fish?


----------



## bluedevil

Update me please!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631704


----------



## sdla4ever

ok ima start a update! sorry ive been real busy during the days with my summer semester finals!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*


Going after Patch? Bad form









Yea this isn't fishy at all....










gonna have to second the motion on this one. I would like to see a CPUz shot WITH the Prime screen before I believe you here vaatem....

your validation is from Fri, 31 Jul 2009 07:04:46 +0200 where as your Prime shot is from January 7th at 2pm.... hold up... I know that you didn't have your CPU running at 4GHz on January 7th.... any one of 100 posts you made will verify that. Oh, wait, your Orthos shot is also from January??

of course, it's not my thread...


----------



## sdla4ever

ok he will get added for now... But from now on in the validation have the same nam as your OCN username!

updated

EDIT:

added that as a mandatory thing in the OP and a last update time


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


ok he will get added for now... But from now on in the validation have the same nam as your OCN username!

updated

EDIT:

added that as a mandatory thing in the OP and a last update time


as I understand it this isn't a "Stable" thread anyway, just a "Show what you have" thread, right? So it wouldn't matter if the clock was stable or not... _here_. Correct, sdla4ever?


----------



## Michael2k5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484925


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
as I understand it this isn't a "Stable" thread anyway, just a "Show what you have" thread, right? So it wouldn't matter if the clock was stable or not... _here_. Correct, sdla4ever?

slightly i would love them to be stable, and i know a good amount of these are. But it is a most for it to be *your hardware*

for stable machines they will get a ★. Rules have been added to first post!


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Please update this OC when you can:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631964

4545.29


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed through #371


----------



## Mike and the Machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


slightly i would love them to be stable, and i know a good amount of these are. But it is a most for it to be *your hardware*

for stable machines they will get a ★. Rules have been added to first post!



SDLA4EVER--
Is the star something that's going to be added later, or am I just not looking in the right place (probably)? Thanks


----------



## sdla4ever

It will be added later as people repost stability SS that follows the OP. Sorry but i dont wanna go through all 38 pages and look for a SS that applies ill get mine up here in a bit


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


It will be added later as people repost stability SS that follows the OP. Sorry but i dont wanna go through all 38 pages and look for a SS that applies ill get mine up here in a bit



Like moths to a flame. Think you might have created a monster sdla4ever









Extra rep for expanding the thread


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Like moths to a flame. Think you might have created a monster sdla4ever









Extra rep for expanding the thread










ya but they gotta post it, im not linking to it ill just apply the star i think, or i might try to link to it idk lol


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


ya but they gotta post it, im not linking to it ill just apply the star i think, or i might try to link to it idk lol


Feel how you see - lol. Ahh, the lengths we go to hey?


----------



## jspeedracer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631993

e8200 4ghz 24/7


----------



## Lyric

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=632099









i7 920 (d0) @ 4.0GHz (1.329v) 24/7.

20passes of linx stable.


----------



## sdla4ever

updated! added a star to his post! im also looking for someone to possibly help compile new people before i do updates! If you dont mind doing one now and then please PM me.


----------



## sdla4ever

Q9650 @ 4.10 GHz










and http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=632129


----------



## bluedevil

Lol.....hey sdla, you got mine @ 4.22ghz when it links to 4.42ghz







Which is correct.


----------



## Biatch

Add me to the list, thank you.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Lol.....hey sdla, you got mine @ 4.22ghz when it links to 4.42ghz







Which is correct.










yeah, but you lose points for having a name associated with Duke.


----------



## vaatem12

update plz?





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633615

STABLE @ 4.123GHz Wheres my *?







before this is over im assuming ill be stable max around 4.4-4.5GHz just dont have time to fiddle around with it all the time.

But anyways, q9550/ep45-ud3p Stable @ 4.123.4Ghz


----------



## grishkathefool

It is strange that his Prime is still showing January...


----------



## R00ST3R

4.123Ghz and all you can pull is 47GFlops? Wierd...


----------



## grishkathefool

I think that says 55GFlops, your image resized too small for my old eyes.


----------



## R00ST3R

Yep, it sure does. Made it a little bit better....


----------



## grishkathefool

I notice that your problem size and memory to use options are different than his. it looks like he left his default. I know nothing about LinX, just d'ld it a minute ago... would those differences amount to anything, Rooster?


----------



## dennyb

Post # 387 says 47.0752 G Flops

what's a G Flop ? Is it close to a G- String?


----------



## CorporalAris

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-0ghz-air.html


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Post # 387 says 47.0752 G Flops

what's a G Flop ? Is it close to a G- String?


GigaFLOPS

A giga (billion) floating-point operations per second.


----------



## richardbb85

i am .1 away

FORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I notice that your problem size and memory to use options are different than his. it looks like he left his default. I know nothing about LinX, just d'ld it a minute ago... would those differences amount to anything, Rooster?


Whoa I completely missed the whole question there. I have no idea if the changes have anything to do with rated GFlops, I would think not. I have it set like that for maximum possible stress.


----------



## bk7794

5.31ghz!!!!wow nice job


----------



## ACHILEE5

4GHz 20 runs Intel Burn Test *Stable*


----------



## Dryadsoul

Are we going to have to re-name this thread 4 Giga Stable?..


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Are we going to have to re-name this thread 4 Giga Stable?..










its both, either that or i was gonna start a stable thread to lol!


----------



## vaatem12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


It is strange that his Prime is still showing January...


lol thats because the time on my computer is messed up, i have a bad version of vista, always resets my time, current time on it is Friday, Jan 09 2009 8:13am and thats insanely off. rofl , i just quit resetting it cuz it always resets itself


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


lol thats because the time on my computer is messed up, i have a bad version of vista, always resets my time, current time on it is Friday, Jan 09 2009 8:13am and thats insanely off. rofl , i just quit resetting it cuz it always resets itself


Change the CMOS battery


----------



## vaatem12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Change the CMOS battery


o rly? where i get a cmos battery from? any other motherboard? cuz i could temporarily get one from an m2n-e amd mobo


----------



## RyanRacer48

Add me .. Validation in q9650 club.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


o rly? where i get a cmos battery from? any other motherboard? cuz i could temporarily get one from an m2n-e amd mobo



any mobo, or go to your local hardware/drugstore/Walmart and buy one


----------



## RyanRacer48

I seriously doubt most of those AMD owners can provide real stability proof.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


any mobo, or go to your local hardware/drugstore/Walmart and buy one










I know this is random but 40c at load? ***?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


I know this is random but 40c at load? ***?



+- a few degrees lol. My ambient rose that night from 19.2C to 23.5C so i gained about 6C Load temps









http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...uy2000/IBT.jpg

Fans were on 40%, with Delta AFB

I can't seem to find a Prime95 picture, so I will run it later on. Usually IBT is 13-15C higher than Prime95


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


+- a few degrees lol. My ambient rose that night from 19.2C to 23.5C so i gained about 6C Load temps









http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...uy2000/IBT.jpg

Fans were on 40%, with Delta AFB

I can't seem to find a Prime95 picture, so I will run it later on. Usually IBT is 13-15C higher than Prime95










Damn, i need to get me that heatsink you have there.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Count me in!!! proof in sig.









i7 920 @ 4.189 Ghz


----------



## wekkt0r

Hi

my first post









my highest clock:

http://img524.imageshack.us/i/4282spi.png/ did superpi with it too =)

I have a validation link too, but it is only 4262MHz, plz trust me, 4282MHz is mine

here is the 4262MHz cpu-z validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=612843

my 24/7 stable :

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/296...2hprime4gb.png









/wekkt0r


----------



## Patch

Updated clock.

6.76 Ghz Celeron 347.


----------



## tK FuRY

damn Patch, nice work.

I like your 4890's core clock


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*

too bad celerons are the poopiest processors ever...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Updated clock.

6.76 Ghz Celeron 347.


Holy God, Patch, nice clock!! Is that on you LN2 setup? I guess you showed vaatem what's up... what?? Your clock cycles, that's what!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Updated clock.

6.76 Ghz Celeron 347.


Sweet! Was it L2n or did you slice and Dice?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sweet! Was it L2n or did you slice and Dice?


LN2. And it needed about -180 C for that clock. Maxed out BIOS voltage on the Commando (1.85v). Have to research if there's a way to hard mod more volts out of the mobo....


----------



## grishkathefool

Patch, I think you can change your Title now... Overclocker in Training seems a little wrong somehow.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


LN2. And it needed about -180 C for that clock. Maxed out BIOS voltage on the Commando (1.85v). Have to research if there's a way to hard mod more volts out of the mobo....


I had the same problem on a P4 I was pushing. Volts max out and It was not even sweating. Let me know if you find anything and I will do the same.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *consume* 
I know this is random but 40c at load? ***?

Can be done. I've been getting 45c at OC load on an unlapped TRUE. Just ordered the Rev C which is supposedly better and doesn't need lapping.
Go Thermalright!!


----------



## dennyb

If there is a separate category for stable clocks then please add this one. If not then please leave the 4.54Ghz as my entry

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=635304


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Updated clock.

6.76 Ghz Celeron 347.


holy mother, nice work


----------



## NoGuru

Wow nice to see you get her stable that high dennyb.


----------



## bluedevil

New high....I don't think its stable but I will try and level her out.







I believe me and Dyradsoul are now tied for 1st place.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639013


----------



## richardbb85

jesus

nice work


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
New high....I don't think its stable but I will try and level her out.







I believe me and Dyradsoul are now tied for 1st place.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639013

No sir, I was knocked out of that spot to #3 long ago. Nice work on the quad though.









If you'ld of done this with an e8500 I'ld be cussin' ya for sure.:


----------



## Wookie Man

Here is my CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=637196
And my screenshot:


----------



## grishkathefool

nice 5300 clock!


----------



## Wookie Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


nice 5300 clock!


Thanks, I'm hoping it to push it farther since I still have plenty of wiggle room in the voltage areas.


----------



## dennyb

here is a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640509

Super pii=10.420sec


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
here is a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640509

Super pii=10.420sec

Awesome!

EDIT: Super pii+10.420sec - woops, thought you meant 10 seconds


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


here is a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640509

Super pii=10.420sec


Nice, denny, way to go, you have almost beat my 10.28...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
here is a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640509

Super pii=10.420sec

Holly smokeys D nice job getting the superpi. reps


----------



## hombredelassrtas

4.02 FTW







. still much more room to go but keeping it at 4.02 for a while.

CPUZ validation on sig. here is a shot after a lynx run:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...runstable1.jpg


----------



## Conspiracy

got up to 4.02, not sure if this test is good enough for the 4.0+ club but i am doing more tests to check stability before trying to move up a little bit more

personally i think its a good test simply because i got 1337 on the tester for realtemp XS bench lol

















oh yea desktop time deff waay off in case yall thought something was up, my desktop isnt on the internet and im too lazy to change the clock for some reason


----------



## killer625

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=641282

super PI 1m run


----------



## Faisal11iraq

can some1 please help me get my q9550 to reach 4ghz or beyond 4ghz ?? i have all the stuff that make it easier i just need a Guide


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq* 
can some1 please help me get my q9550 to reach 4ghz or beyond 4ghz ?? i have all the stuff that make it easier i just need a Guide

Well post your settings so we can take a look.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

ok thisz what am trying to use and memory timings set to 5-5-5-15-1t with small OC to 850mhz

herez the other settings


----------



## tK FuRY

Conspiracy, i recommend you bump up the memory used in LinX. Your testing with only 800MB lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


Conspiracy, i recommend you bump up the memory used in LinX. Your testing with only 800MB lol.


TK whats up brother! Hey can you give this guy a hand? He has the same board as you, and i'm not familiar with it.
Although 1.4 for your FSB seems high


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


Conspiracy, i recommend you bump up the memory used in LinX. Your testing with only 800MB lol.


oh lol. i jsut hit go. ima just test with other programs cuz idk how to use linx. the other programs u can jsut hit go. like prime


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


oh lol. i jsut hit go. ima just test with other programs cuz idk how to use linx. the other programs u can jsut hit go. like prime


Actually when using prime95, to test the cpu you should be using small ftts after that is stable you should use blend and that will test the memory and NB.

Oh and your doing a great job Conspiracy


----------



## tK FuRY

1.4V FSB , isnt very high to be honest. But it shouldn't be needed for that FSB QDR. Im @ 1925 QDR 1.25V

The only options I have on my board, is 1.25V 1.4V 1.45V and so on. 1.25V Should be able to run up to 2000QDR. Well maybe more, but it wont be stable.

The problem with the regular 780i is mostly there somewhat of an FSB hole, and the fact that there isnt LLC/without VDroop.

From my very quick calculations, you should try bumping up for vcore by 1-2 notches (vdroop will take care of you don't worry lol) -- maybe, im unsure now.

for your GTL Lanes
Add +35mv to your Lane 1
+25 lane 2
+35 Lane 3
+40 Lane 4

EDIT: Didn't realized you were running a Q9550 on 780 (they don't quite like each other







)


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Actually when using prime95, to test the cpu you should be using small ftts after that is stable you should use blend and that will test the memory and NB.

Oh and your doing a great job Conspiracy










thnx ima do it in that order. didnt know that









i guess ima keep everyhting same settings and once its stable i might try to one at a time see if any thing can be dropped down one knotch in the bios. and im sure there a little more room for more but idk so ima stay here get it stable. and then save the settings before i move up any higher lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


thnx ima do it in that order. didnt know that









i guess ima keep everyhting same settings and once its stable i might try to one at a time see if any thing can be dropped down one knotch in the bios. and im sure there a little more room for more but idk so ima stay here get it stable. and then save the settings before i move up any higher lol










Yep once your 100% stable you can try dropping volts, or see the chip can do. Your on a roll


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


thnx ima do it in that order. didnt know that









i guess ima keep everyhting same settings and once its stable i might try to one at a time see if any thing can be dropped down one knotch in the bios. and im sure there a little more room for more but idk so ima stay here get it stable. and then save the settings before i move up any higher lol










That is exactly the right way to overclock. One step at a time. Get stable, record your #'s, and then use what you learned from that clock as a base to move forward







Rep + for you and NoGuru


----------



## Conspiracy

ok im running the prime95 tests and my cpu is stable for the smallfft but for the blends its not i tried lowering my FSB volt and NB. should i be incresing them instead









because my temps are fine. max is right now at 53. i jsut dont want to go too high when in the bios it shows that the next notch up in volts for FSB, NB, and nf200 are all in red. which im told doesnt mean its bad jsut means ur kinda getitn up there. but i also know that vdroop will lower the volts anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


ok im running the prime95 tests and my cpu is stable for the smallfft but for the blends its not i tried lowering my FSB volt and NB. should i be incresing them instead









because my temps are fine. max is right now at 53. i jsut dont want to go too high when in the bios it shows that the next notch up in volts for FSB, NB, and nf200 are all in red. which im told doesnt mean its bad jsut means ur kinda getitn up there. but i also know that vdroop will lower the volts anyway.










That is not nearly long enough to test blend. Let it run for about 12 hours. You can still do stuff while testing like the web and small apps, just don't game. Same for blend I recommend 12 hours "up to the user" then finally 24 hours of Large ftts but that's me.
You should be taking your volts up to stabilize. Start with NB. Good luck.


----------



## Conspiracy

i forgot to say that what i mean was it freezes when i try to run the blend test i ran the smallfft test for about 3 hours. ill try to increase my NB first and see whats happens, jsut wasnt sur where i should start. when u get stuck in one test but not the other. thnx.


----------



## Shogon

here ye go


----------



## Conspiracy

nice shogon.

also thnx guru, i raised jsut the NB one more notch up and it seems to be running thru blend fine now. ima let it run for a while


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


nice shogon.

also thnx guru, i raised jsut the NB one more notch up and it seems to be running thru blend fine now. ima let it run for a while


No P man, we ahould not be taking up post here, do you have or can you start a thread and give me the link then we can work.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I've been wondering why people that have let say 4050MHz always have 4.1 in sig...


----------



## hombredelassrtas

which is why u need atleast 2 digits after the 4


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
1.4V FSB , isnt very high to be honest. But it shouldn't be needed for that FSB QDR. Im @ 1925 QDR 1.25V

The only options I have on my board, is 1.25V 1.4V 1.45V and so on. 1.25V Should be able to run up to 2000QDR. Well maybe more, but it wont be stable.

The problem with the regular 780i is mostly there somewhat of an FSB hole, and the fact that there isnt LLC/without VDroop.

From my very quick calculations, you should try bumping up for vcore by 1-2 notches (vdroop will take care of you don't worry lol) -- maybe, im unsure now.

for your GTL Lanes
Add +35mv to your Lane 1
+25 lane 2
+35 Lane 3
+40 Lane 4

EDIT: Didn't realized you were running a Q9550 on 780 (they don't quite like each other







)

yeah i love both of them but they seem don't like each other








and the vdroop is huge on 780i , i hope your GTL lanes help me cuz i've never played with them


----------



## Kuntz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639277

It's passed a 24h OCCT Linpack 90%, and some smaller 8 hour OCCT Small and OCCT Large tests. I don't bother with the other stability tests since OCCT finds errors much much faster. VCore is 1.3625 and VTT is 1.35 measured on multi-meter with 0.5%~ accuracy.

*i7 920 D0*

I, of course, accidentally deleted my graphs but I whipped up some new ones for ya while I went to Subway for lunch:


----------



## Faisal11iraq

omg *tK FuRY* we did it ! it worked very stable on IBT & prime95 thx from whole mid-east man







i'll post some screens sooon


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq* 
omg *tK FuRY* we did it ! it worked very stable on IBT & prime95 thx from whole mid-east man







i'll post some screens sooon










well im shocked to be honest lol. Congrats to US!









For P95 testing if you fail a core, add 5mv to that core.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

put my name in list, finally 4ghz









*IBT*

















*Prime95*


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Faisal11iraq Q9550 E0 @ 4.02 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=642427


----------



## qiaowenqian

qiaowenqian E6300 @ 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=642573


----------



## fasterhoads

Here is my validation, I would like to join.
Thanks
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=642814


----------



## sdla4ever

Ill try to update within the next 24 hours sorry guys


----------



## Conspiracy

no worries lawl. i got 4.0 but im still trying to get higher anyway so far im gunnin for 4.2 but i dont think ill get it heres my latest tho

4.1







yay
stable now never got a SS tho from the blend test for Prim95 i can get it if i need to otherwise still got my 4.0GHz to fall back on if it turns out unstable


----------



## computergeek92

i wanna join....here core i7 920 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=645635


----------



## zl4y3r

Here is mine

zl4y3r [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646125


----------



## sdla4ever

well my rig is going haywire! im RMA the board so ill hopefully update on the flipside!


----------



## alwaysAMD

I'd like to join.







validation in sig.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


well my rig is going haywire! im RMA the board so ill hopefully update on the flipside!


Take your time sdla4ever. This update thing can wait, hope it goes well for you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


well my rig is going haywire! im RMA the board so ill hopefully update on the flipside!


That sucks bro. What happened?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


no worries lawl. i got 4.0 but im still trying to get higher anyway so far im gunnin for 4.2 but i dont think ill get it heres my latest tho

4.1







yay
stable now never got a SS tho from the blend test for Prim95 i can get it if i need to otherwise still got my 4.0GHz to fall back on if it turns out unstable










How is that Stable, when it says *FATAL ERROR *


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


How is that Stable, when it says *FATAL ERROR *










LOL good catch


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igob8a*


LOL good catch










Thanks dude








It's when someone post higher than 4GHz, so they are trying for the Top Places in the chart is when it matters















mistakes we can handle, but they can't pull the wool over *all* our eyes


----------



## grishkathefool

especially after a 2 minute test...


----------



## B7ADE

B7ADE , E7200 4GHz PROOF


----------



## paras

can some1 add me to the list

here is the screenshot i took










here is the validator

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=651011

its 191x20(turbo on so 21)

on a 1.29v 
VTT +25

everything else on auto

thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Opps nevermind


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No one is being added to the list sorry. Pepsi has gone on to i7.

Wrong thread G-man....


----------



## dumbkkid

dumbkkid
E7400 4.0GHz
PROOF o_o
EDIT: I have a 50 Minute of Blendtesting screenie + CPU-z and my name on a note pad







Proof of stable for 50 minutes
I dont know if that will count though..


----------



## Patch

7.8 Ghz Celeron 352 under liquid nitrogen.

No, it's not stable. Not star worthy.


----------



## paras

so am i eligible to be added?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


7.8 Ghz Celeron 352 under liquid nitrogen.

No, it's not stable. Not star worthy.


Another job well done Patch


----------



## grishkathefool

Wow Patch, you continue to amaze... you might catch that 8GHz oc at ripper soon.


----------



## Ryanb213

Q9550 E0 @ 4GHz
471x8.5
1.3250 vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672233


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Can't touch Patch, but not too shabby on air I guess.

4.58GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=667471


----------



## Ottesen

Ottesen e8600 @ 4500mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=667737

11 hour plus occt http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...imerocct-4.jpg


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

nvm


----------



## Prescott-King

Here is my E5200 at 4.4GHz!!!

4.4GHz!!!


----------



## Hansebanger

Take a look into my sig


----------



## sdla4ever

Does anyone want to take over this thread? i do not have a 4 ghz rig anymore, so id like to hand over the controls to someone who does and wants to update thise thread. If interested PM me


----------



## akeedthe

i got 4ghz....
see sig or

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=658848


----------



## voltz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663448


----------



## SeSq

Woo Woo 4ghz with fail MB!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668586


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
Does anyone want to take over this thread? i do not have a 4 ghz rig anymore, so id like to hand over the controls to someone who does and wants to update thise thread. If interested PM me

I nominate Guru.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


Does anyone want to take over this thread? i do not have a 4 ghz rig anymore, so id like to hand over the controls to someone who does and wants to update thise thread. If interested PM me


I vote for Grish...


----------



## dennyb

+1 for Grish

or how about I just stay out of it


----------



## NoGuru

How about Dryad or dennyb


----------



## Dryadsoul

Hey, I'm already the proof reader here.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Hey, I'm already the proof reader here.


Well then it would seem that you are already in a position to take over.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Q6600 @ 4.005GHz

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670880


----------



## coldroll

When I upgrade my heatsink next summer my e8400 is going to go to 4ghz.


----------



## paras

hey guys when will i be added to the list?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paras* 
hey guys when will i be added to the list?

*NoGuru* just took over as new director of the thread.......so we should have an update once he's back from the Beach/Bar..


----------



## paras

and when would that be?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


and when would that be?


No idea. But this thread hasn't been updated in 3 weeks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


updated! added a star to his post! im also looking for someone to possibly help compile new people before i do updates! If you dont mind doing one now and then please PM me.


So, *NoGuru*, PM me if you need some help getting this puppy current.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


and when would that be?


Impossible to guess when that would be,because it is always 5:00 o'clock somewhere


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Impossible to guess when that would be,because it is always 5:00 o'clock somewhere










Makes NG a perfect candidate for the Overclock Club,
as he's always freshly OC'ed from Happy Hour.


----------



## NoGuru

LOL I don't have right's yet, but when I do I will update.


----------



## sdla4ever

you should have the rights! Thank you for taking it over! and sorry guys for the down time!


----------



## NoGuru

Oh yeah, just seen I did.


----------



## Ryanb213

oops, this needs delted


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


you should have the rights! Thank you for taking it over! and sorry guys for the down time!


No problemo, Brother man, Thank You for all your effort to date!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL I don't have right's yet, but when I do I will update.


Let me know when that happens Boss, so I can do my underling job.


----------



## Dryadsoul

*Update due Tomorrow*









Hopefully before Happy Hour.


----------



## Ryanb213

Q9550 E0 @ 4GHz
471x8.5
1.3250 vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672233


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Q9550 E0 @ 4GHz
471x8.5
1.3250 vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672233


I know you're anxious Ryan, this is the third time you've posted your OC.....Good work for a Quad BTW!

Rest assured you're already on the Update List...


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I know you're anxious Ryan, this is the third time you've posted your OC.....Good work for a Quad BTW!

Rest assured you're already on the Update List...










you sure, i thought i edited it... sorry man


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


you sure, i thought i edited it... sorry man


No problem, my friend.......it HAS been 3 weeks since the last update. Because the previous Editor's mobo got bricked.

But, NoGuru and I will keep the Updates on a regular schedule from this point on.


----------



## Patch

Not my final clock, but since there's an update tomorrow I ought to add this:

6.0 Ghz E8600 on DICE

NOT stable.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Not my final clock, but since there's an update tomorrow I ought to add this:

6.0 Ghz E8600 on DICE

NOT stable.











Got you included Patch.


----------



## NoGuru

This is going to take a while. Nothing is going the way I thought and I'm having to type the entire code out. So I got 2 people added. Will do more tonight but I'm going Wakesurfing so laterz.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Dang gummit, I forgot to synchronize our Happy Hour time zones....you're 2 hours ahead Boss..


----------



## andressergio

here's my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670319

q9650 batch L828A446 vid 1,1875 on Water Single loop shared with a BFG GTX285 H20

at [email protected] 4905 on VCore 1,568









Cheers all !!
Sergio


----------



## grishkathefool

Everyone should make a big Thanks for No Guru for taking over this thread.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Everyone should make a big Thanks for No Guru for taking over this thread.

+1 for that


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Everyone should make a big Thanks for No Guru for taking over this thread.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *andressergio* 
+1 for that









Thanks guy's


----------



## Dryadsoul

*Thanks for taking on the mantle......*









Now, get to work!


----------



## grishkathefool

teehee


----------



## Smokinu

Sorry for the noob question but on a majority of post I only see the cpu-z validation. On the first post I had the understanding that it had to be a stable OC? For this thread what is to be considered stable as in how long testing for lets say prime95? I ask cause there are several other threads about 4ghz and each one has different requirements.

I am at my 2nd prime95 test with 16 hours. First one was 6 prior to a power outage where I live but same settings. So is it ok to post my proof or? Thanks


----------



## Dryadsoul

No stable required here. If you can post CPUZ validation you're in.

Post SS of stable Proof and you win a pretty Magenta Star.

Post your proof and 16hrs will win you that Star.


----------



## Smokinu

Hey thanks for the info. So here is my proof and stuff.

Core i7 920 @ 4.018Ghz

My CPU-Z can be viewed in my Sig

If need more whatever let me know.

Mahalo for all the help I ahve gotten last couple days here.

Woohoo first overclock since good ol AMD thunderbird days.


----------



## Dryadsoul

A'ole pilikia and welcome back to Intel.


----------



## Thar

So what exactly does the star give you? Apart from sweet primary school rep?

Im an hour into a 4.2ghz stress test and considering let it go...


----------



## dennyb

Hey NoGuru ,here is a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674824 Super Pii=1.0265 sec.

edit: here is one that is higher--on a roll here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674878 Super Pii=10.249 sec.

edit: you were right again Dryadsoul. A box of Chips Ahoy and 2 Klondike Bars got her in the mood


----------



## oblivion592

e5200 @ 4.15GHz, unstable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=664693


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokinu*


Sorry for the noob question but on a majority of post I only see the cpu-z validation. On the first post I had the understanding that it had to be a stable OC? For this thread what is to be considered stable as in how long testing for lets say prime95? I ask cause there are several other threads about 4ghz and each one has different requirements.

I am at my 2nd prime95 test with 16 hours. First one was 6 prior to a power outage where I live but same settings. So is it ok to post my proof or? Thanks


Originally it didn't need to be a stable OC. There is another Thread for Stable Overclocks.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to post #535 
Took all day but I also made a Lasagna while updating.

Going to get a beer.








Also check your links a make sure the work, if not just and your cpu-z link to your post and I'll get it fixed.
Thanks for your waiting.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Also check your links a make sure the do, if not just and your cpu-z link to your post and I'll get it fixed.


Not sure English is Guru's first language now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Not sure English is Guru's first language now.










fixxed lol


----------



## Smokinu

So how I get my star label







or was what I submitted not good enough?

BTW thanks for keeping this thread going.


----------



## el gappo

im in another amd for the club







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674126


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Updated to post #535 
Took all day but I also made a Lasagna while updating.

Going to get a beer.








Also check your links a make sure the work, if not just and your cpu-z link to your post and I'll get it fixed.
Thanks for your waiting.


Good job Boss, did you do this from the pub on a laptop..







....oops, no Lasagna for me.

That's my cue to proof read and send you a list of any errors.

*@ DennyB:* So Klondike/Ahoy got you more familiar with your instrument.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


*@ DennyB:* So Klondike/Ahoy got you more familiar with your instrument.










No, that would have been my teen-age years


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
No, that would have been my teen-age years









They had teenagers in those days....


----------



## Smokinu

Can I have my lil purple star lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokinu*


Can I have my lil purple star lol


I need a break. I have been editing all day and my fingers are bleeding. If you have a stable OC it will be proof read then added.


----------



## Smokinu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I need a break. I have been editing all day and my fingers are bleeding. If you have a stable OC it will be proof read then added.


Lol no worries. Better take a break before you work ya fingers to the bone.


----------



## Dryadsoul

*Read and Proofed to #547*.

*REMOVED:*
*Prescott-King = No validation user name match.*
*compputergeek92 = No URL found Error.*
*Ryanb213 = No URL found Error.*

*SOLUTION:*
*Provide CPU-Z with matching OCN user name/Valid URL to be added to OP*


----------



## Silverlight

Finally i can join the club, for validation see my sig


----------



## andressergio

Thank you very much for the update NoGuru !!!

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


Thank you very much for the update NoGuru !!!

Cheers
Sergio


Some people are happier about the update than others


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


Thank you very much for the update NoGuru !!!

Cheers
Sergio


Glad to be of service









@dennyb if your not happy denny I can put one of your old validations back up


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Glad to be of service









@dennyb if your not happy denny I can put one of your old validations back up










Wait ---Wait, I'm happy now







,just 220 MHz less happy than sergio

And thanks for your work--Reps


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Some people are happier about the update than others










lol denny no way i can leave you first







i dont really pay much attentiont o be on first second or whatever you know that at those clocks i just can only validate...I take OC serious when at least i can play crysis or some other hungry for hard programs will run for ours and on my system that is till 4680 - 4700Mhz no more then its all bench.

You have to be happy i had 3 quads, this last 3rd was the one that fullfilled my expectations, first 2 ones where crap and as in my first post i told you that i leave in a country that i cant go to newegg and buy customs here has 100% tax for ANYTHING you get in so its been hard mate...

Cheers for all !
Sergio


----------



## NoGuru

Both of your clocks are truly amazing. I looked at both of them and still don't believe it, that's without Dice or L2n.


----------



## Patch

Since you guys are working so hard with frenzied updates I may as well post most recent max clocks.









6.04 Ghz E8600

6.80 Ghz Celeron 347

7.96 Ghz Celeron 352


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Since you guys are working so hard with frenzied updates I may as well post most recent max clocks.









6.04 Ghz E8600

6.80 Ghz Celeron 347

7.96 Ghz Celeron 352


Nice work Patch. Witch board were you using?
I may have to add a Patch category.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Since you guys are working so hard with frenzied updates I may as well post most recent max clocks.









6.04 Ghz E8600

6.80 Ghz Celeron 347

7.96 Ghz Celeron 352


LOL thats awesome congrats mate

im just on water single loop shared with my BGFGTX285 SSC water cooled


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work Patch. Witch board were you using?
I may have to add a Patch category.

The Celerons were on the Commando before I killed it. The E8600 was on the Biostar Tpower i45.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
The Celerons were on the Commando before I killed it. The E8600 was on the Biostar Tpower i45.

LOL another xtreme mate


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Some people are happier about the update than others









Personally, I'm just glad neither you, Sergio or Patch are running a Q9550.......Yomama and By-Tor already spanked my 5Ghz E8500...


----------



## deleter

Can you guys make sure I"m 4.0 qualify once I get this system up and running?.. I want a stable 4.0 using the following components.... Thanks ~

*System:* Tigerblood
*CPU:*i7 920 (I hope I get D0 from newegg!)
*Motherboard:* Foxconn BloodRage
*Memory* OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 1600
*Graphics Card* 2x SLI EVGA GTX260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition
*Hard Drive* 2x WD Caviar Black 640GB - (Going to attempt Raid0)
*Sound Card* ASUS Xonar D1
*Power Supply* CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W
*Case* HAF 932
*Case cooling* Replacing side fan for 4 CMR4, Replacing top fan for 2 CMR4, Replacing Rear fan for 1 CMR4, Adding 1 CMR4 on bottom near PSU.
*CPU cooling* Megahalem w/ 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38mm Push/Pull + MX-2
*OS* Windows Vista Ultimate x64 SP1
*Monitor:* LG - 32" Class / 1080p / 120Hz / LCD HDTV (already got)
*Sound System:* Sony - BRAVIA 1000W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System (already got)


----------



## dennyb

one more time
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679036


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
one more time
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679036









..Going for 5GHZ DB?.........


----------



## kilowatt

will post mine later!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*









..Going for 5GHZ DB?.........










I don't know --I'm scaring myself









very happy to get Super Pii under 10sec















9.984 sec


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't know --I'm scaring myself









very happy to get Super Pii under 10sec















9.984 sec










t(-.-t)'

good job bro....


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't know --I'm scaring myself









very happy to get Super Pii under 10sec















9.984 sec










You could start a *"Super Pi less than 10 seconds Club"*








Nice one mate


----------



## Frodcord

i7 965 4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679267


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


You could start a *"Super Pi less than 10 seconds Club"*








Nice one mate










I could be in that


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I could be in that










That's why I wanted to be in it. Knew if I was close to your speed I would be in *good company*







you taught me how to do it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


That's why I wanted to be in it. Knew if I was close to your speed I would be in *good company*







you taught me how to do it










Umm I am scared of a few things here, one it's midnight and you are still up, two your OC's are freeking amazing, three you have tied my super pi, four you might pass my super pi and OC


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Umm I am scared of a few things here, one it's midnight and you are still up, two your OC's are freeking amazing, three you have tied my super pi, four you might pass my super pi and OC










Ya, being up this late is scaring me







Good night everyone


----------



## Dryadsoul

And five...............you taught him how to Doo Eeeet!....









@ DB: Say hi to Molly and the twins on your way to the barn.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


And five...............you taught him how to Doo Eeeet!....









@ DB: Say hi to Molly and the twins on your way to the barn.


I believe there is a saying "The teacher has become the student"

I'm cranking the AC way down and doing some benching!!!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Let me know if you need to borrow my DICE pots grasshopper.


----------



## dacomputernerd

Here's my entry. Kelvyn is my first name just FYI if you were wondering about "KELVYN C2D"

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale
Stepping: E0
Voltage: ~1.42v

*A new best CPU speed for me:* (42.4% Increase)
4500.11 MHz (500.01 * 9)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679650 (Suicide run)

Also here's my best FSB OC. (62% Increase)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=473200


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd* 
Here's my entry. REDACTED is my first name just FYI if you were wondering about "REDACTED C2D"

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale
Stepping: E0
Voltage: ~1.42v

*A new best CPU speed for me:* (42.4% Increase)
4500.11 MHz (500.01 * 9)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679650 (Suicide run)

Also here's my best FSB OC. (62% Increase)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=473200


Dear *dacomputernerd*; I advice you to read the thread rules; Rule #1 & #4 seem to apply here if you intend to be included in the OP list:

*RULES:
1.You must have the same name in the CPU-Z validation as your OCN name
2.If your OC is stable post a screenshot otherwise you don't get a ★
3.Screenshot must have a stability test ran and completed with CPU-Z also open and preferably a word pad open with your username in it.
4.Must have at least a CPU-Z Validation from here on.*

Sorry, but 2 rules for inclusion/2 rules for stability Star, leave zero room for exceptions.
We must maintain some modicum of respect and integrity.


----------



## NoGuru

Got to 4.82 but CPU-Z hasn't sent me my validation yet.


----------



## dacomputernerd

Delete please


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd* 
I never did say my OC was stable DID I ?

Well excuse me for using my actual name instead of some forum nickname.








I'm sure if you google REDACTED (or possibly REDACTED alone) & dacomputernerd together, you will find much evidence that they are in fact one and the same.

Click on the Jeep link in my sig. See the username there? Now go to my profile on JeepForum and see what my first name is. Here's a link if you're lazy.

Honestly I could care less if I am excluded from your little club, but I don't appreciate being called a liar.
Good day.


He never said you were a liar. He was just trying to let you know the rules so you could get in. Not that you could now







And trust me that is far from a suicide run. Good day to you.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
I never did say my OC was stable DID I ?

*And neither did I; so no need to take the offensive.*

Well excuse me for using my actual name instead of some forum nickname.








I'm sure if you google REDACTED & dacomputernerd together, you will find much evidence that they are in fact one and the same.

*It's not our job as thread keepers to verify your good intentions. But as an applicant it is your responsibility to follow thread rules as stated in the OP.
The rules are clearly stated and upheld with no excuses/exceptions.*

Click on the Jeep link in my sig. See the username there? Now go to my profile on JeepForum and see what my first name is. Here's a link if you're lazy.

*Please, stop with the offensive accusations, you can't justify your inability to play by the rules while insinuating we are the lazy ones.*

Honestly I could care less if I am excluded from your little club, but I don't appreciate being called a liar.
Good day.

*Once again with the slanderous innuendos. I know of NO "club" worldwide that accepts applicants who refuse to abide by it's stated charter rules.
And had you applied to either the Crypts/Bloods, I'm certain they wouldn't deem a drive-by necessary to close the issue.
*

Since you have already chosen to offend the good nature of this threads new editor, NoGuru, it seems doubtful that my words can procure your redemption.

And I truly regret that you found my initial response to your original post to be offensive; but, if you can not be honestly bothered to abide by stated thread rules, than bye-bye...


----------



## almighty15

Add me









20 runs Linx stable, all RAM tested


















CPU-Z Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646455


----------



## Dryadsoul

Thank you almighty15.

Now, dacomputernerd , do you see how almighty unpainful the entry can actually be?


----------



## igob8a

Got a new cooler so I can finally start putting in more voltage...
E8400 @ 4.5ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igob8a*


Got a new cooler so I can finally start putting in more voltage...
E8400 @ 4.5ghz


Your validation say's Jason-PC.

Edit:updated to here ^^^^^^last entry was almighty15 post#583
except for smokinu's star, that I'm working on.


----------



## topdog

Here's mine

Phenom II 965 at 4243.8 Mhz on Air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=678938


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Your validation say's Jason-PC.

Thats because my name is Jason heh

I'll redo the validation with igob8a in a moment though


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
Thats because my name is Jason heh

I'll redo the validation with igob8a in a moment though

Yeah I do the same thing sometimes, glad your going to fix it.
I got to 4.82 last night but never got my Validation in my email


----------



## ACHILEE5

@ NoGuru
Hello mate








Are you going to give out the stars to stable OC's?
And can i have a Gold one








Proof in sig, and posted before in this post


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
@ NoGuru
Hello mate








Are you going to give out the stars to stable OC's?
And can i have a Gold one








Proof in sig, and posted before in this post









Yes, as soon as I figure out how








If I can find a gold one you will be the only one who gets one


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes, as soon as I figure out how








If I can find a gold one you will be the only one who gets one









You're the man









I toyed with the idea of looking after this thread myself, but then I heard talk of codes and script









Notepad is more my thing


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah here is an example of every entry.

 Q9650  @ [color=red ] 4.50 GHz [/color ] ~ ACHILL5  [color=green ]PROOF[ /color][/url ]

All typed by hand.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes, as soon as I figure out how








If I can find a gold one you will be the only one who gets one










NoG.....what do you think of using these:

pretty white stars huh?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah here is an example of every entry.

 Q9650  @ [color=red ] 4.50 GHz [/color ] ~ ACHILL5  [color=green ]PROOF[ /color][/url ]

All typed by hand.







Maybe, change it all!

Do we need to be able to click to see proof? Cos *you* saw the proof, and that's why the entry there!
And the same goes for "Green writing"
And we don't even need pink Stars, The word "Stable" would do


----------



## dennyb

Stability is such a controversial subject anyway. I don't think it needs to be a part of this thread. If you expand the criteria, it also expands the workload on the thread keepers and wears them down. Pretty soon the editors give it up because it consumes too much of their time. Lets streamline it so it won't be so much of a load on the editor and proof reader. What say you guys?


----------



## OSDCrusher

Update 4.25 GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654732


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*










Maybe, change it all!

Do we need to be able to click to see proof? Cos *you* saw the proof, and that's why the entry there!
And the same goes for "Green writing"
And we don't even need pink Stars, The word "Stable" would do










We could use this for 24/7 stable:









And this for suicide runs:









Actually if you want credit/trophies for stable, just join  HWBOT


----------



## dennyb

???^^^^^ I can't get a picture

Yes to this--Actually if you want credit/trophies for stable, just join HWBOT


----------



## ACHILEE5

Yeh, who cares about pink stars anyway









Edit
But a Printable Certificate would be nice


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Yer, who cares about pink stars anyway









Edit
But a Printable Certificate would be nice









Use "Charmin"







--That's T- paper in this country


----------



## Dryadsoul

We could just switch to White stars:

Celeron 352 @ 7.96 GHz ~ Patch PROOF

See, less work for NoG and myself and everybody gets one automatically.

Or we could mail out Magenta Crayolas for the DIYers...


----------



## NoGuru

I was thinking of something like this as a Trophy..................


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I was thinking of something like this as a Trophy..................









And this for failed attempts--------







----actually I was looking for the "poo" but it is no longer available


----------



## lockhead

add me please...

EDIT: Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681116


----------



## IRknnT

PROOF

add me too pls


----------



## Ryanb213

lol @ date update... august 29st


----------



## dennyb

Yet again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=682631


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

insane... 4.8 on a Quad


----------



## pestypest

Add me please







Core i7 920 @4011 Im 100% daily use with this OC. If u need more proof I can redo linX and post a screen











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=682680


----------



## PlantDizzle

4.04Ghz







On my E8400
Proof


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yet again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=682631


Looks like Nog's gonna have to do daily updates just to keep you current DB.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Looks like Nog's gonna have to do daily updates just to keep you current DB.

















Sorry guys, just when I think she's outta gas,she finds a way to go higher









KLONDIKE BARS
YOU HAVE YOURSELF TO THANK (BLAME) FOR THAT


----------



## Dryadsoul

You best not feed her any Chunky Monkey/Cheery Garcia then.


----------



## grishkathefool

So you pretty much rule the q9650 Club, huh denny?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yet again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=682631


Unfreakinbalivable!!!!WOW


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
So you pretty much rule the q9650 Club, huh denny?

Not til he beats Sergio's 4.9GHz.

I think he's out buying Klondikes as we speak, to reach just that goal...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Not til he beats Sergio's 4.9GHz.

I think he's out buying Klondikes as we speak, to reach just that goal...


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hey Guys!
Here is my CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683261

I could not get it stable though.


----------



## 102014

here is my 4.01ghz

E5200 M0
1.44v vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683873
its prime stable, i dont have a screnie atm, but il do a couple hours of prime in the morning and post here when done


----------



## 102014

Im running prime again now, how long does it need to run before i can be counted in this thread?

It has ran over night before, but i never got a screnie, so now im just running to get a screen shot.

Thanks [Redacted]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


Im running prime again now, how long does it need to run before i can be counted in this thread?

It has ran over night before, but i never got a screnie, so now im just running to get a screen shot.

Thanks Markp1989


You don't need to be stable to be in the club.


----------



## kilowatt

here's mine [email protected]  running 24/7


----------



## 102014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You don't need to be stable to be in the club.


oh, i thought i did, even if its not needed il post a screnie in a couple of hours.


----------



## dennyb

NoGuru and Dryadsoul
this is the last one-I promise. I tried for 90 minutes to beat sergio and can not do it. I did manage a tad more than yesterday, so please use this one instead for the update
reps to you both for your work 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684322


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Update 4.25 GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654732


Please update my overclock.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
NoGuru and Dryadsoul
this is the last one-I promise. I tried for 90 minutes to beat sergio and can not do it. I did manage a tad more than yesterday, so please use this one instead for the update
reps to you both for your work
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684322

Considering sergio is on water and you're on air, there's no shame in holding second place with a quad.

My 5GHz E8500 on water was dropped to 3rd place by 2 DICE/Ln2 runs.

I personally think we need to include specified cooling platform rather than stability trophies/stars in the OP.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Considering sergio is on water and you're on air, there's no shame in holding second place with a quad.

My 5GHz *E8550* on water was dropped to 3rd place by 2 DICE/Ln2 runs.

I personally think we need to include specified cooling platform rather than stability trophies/stars in the OP.









Never heard of an E8550


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Never heard of an E8550










I'm on my first cup o' joe here.......fixed.


----------



## igob8a

So close to 5ghz I can almost taste it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684635


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
So close to 5ghz I can almost taste it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684635

ARGH!!!!! That's it, I am getting rid of my E8400...

I mean, wow, how in the hell did you do that? I want numbers!!!


----------



## OSDCrusher

UPDATE: 4.50 GHz @ 1.392 Vcore:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684955


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


ARGH!!!!! That's it, I am getting rid of my E8400...

I mean, wow, how in the hell did you do that? I want numbers!!!


I'm actually pretty noob at overclocking







I copied the bios settings from other people's I found on the web and it happened to work out nicely.

These are my settings...I just changed the fsb and vcore


----------



## stevenma188

Q6600 @ 4Ghz
Can I join?


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
I personally think we need to include specified cooling platform rather than stability trophies/stars in the OP.









That would be useful, but a lot of work for you guys so be careful.......

Just in case it happens:

i7 975 - DICE (colder didn't help)

i7 920 - LN2
E8400 and E8600 - LN2
Celeron 347 and 352 - LN2


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


That would be useful, but a lot of work for you guys so be careful.......

Just in case it happens:

i7 975 - DICE (colder didn't help)

i7 920 - LN2
E8400 and E8600 - LN2
Celeron 347 and 352 - LN2


It's actually less work than the star.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to post # 636


----------



## dennyb

I was googling to see what the world record for overclocking the Q9650 is and found andressergio ranked highly on water. I entered my CPUZ validation and got a ranking as well.
andressergio---6th in the world --water----14th overall
dennyb----5th in the world---air----23rd overall

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


----------



## SeriousBlack

I've managed to update my i7 920 DO score to 4.515ghz.

Validation Link


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I was googling to see what the world record for overclocking the Q9650 is and found andressergio ranked highly on water. I entered my CPUZ validation and got a ranking as well.
andressergio---6th in the world --water----14th overall
dennyb----5th in the world---air----23rd overall

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


This is why your one bad @$$ Cardinal. Fixed your link and the all red section.

Updated to post #639


----------



## dennyb

You da man NoG


----------



## pestypest

Just wanted to say this is a sick thread and I am trying to go higher


----------



## Protezione

E8400 @ 4.05 GHZ 1.36v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686321


----------



## Dryadsoul

Talk about addiction, people coming here just to validate how high they are.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Talk about addiction, people coming here just to validate how high they are.....










That's what my teachers in high school used to tell me.


----------



## OSDCrusher

You still haven't updated me? I've asked nicely like 4 times now:
[email protected] 4.50 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684955


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


You still haven't updated me? I've asked nicely like 4 times now:
[email protected] 4.50 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684955


Actually I did, you need to let me know it's an update so I can delete your old validation.


----------



## grishkathefool

*WOOOOT DENNY!!!!!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That's what my teachers in high school used to tell me.

hahahaha


----------



## NoGuru

Added World Records to the posts. Check dennyb's
Sup Grish.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Added World Records to the posts. Check dennyb's
Sup Grish.

Guru---add andressergio as well--he is 6th on water


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah going to add position and Sergio in a minute.


----------



## NrGx

Add me please! Validation in sig.


----------



## NoGuru

Just got 4.93 oooooooohhhhhhhh yyyeeeeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Dryadsoul

On air...........


----------



## Protezione

Please add me, validation in sig, and a few posts up :>


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just got 4.93 oooooooohhhhhhhh yyyeeeeaaaahhhhhh










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
On air...........























That's good stuff.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just got 4.93 oooooooohhhhhhhh yyyeeeeaaaahhhhhh











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


On air...........

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


That's good stuff.











Good stuff indeed







---Because of the recent efforts of Patch and sergio,the overclocking fires have been lit once again. Way to go NoG,did you get benchmarks?

edit-we gotta talk---I need some coaching


----------



## Thar

Hey boys,

Just wondering if I could get added to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687384


----------



## Philbar71

here you go,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549789

q9300 at 4GHz. 545FSB


----------



## dennyb

It is not fitting for the "WORLD RECORD HOLDER " to not have any rep,so I got ya started

edit: NoG, take note. Philbar71 owns the #1 spot flat out


----------



## Philbar71

^ i was surprised on how cool it still ran even at 4GHz. temps never went above 65C on 1.57 vcore with intel burn test.

and thanks for rep denny


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


^ i was surprised on how cool it still ran even at 4GHz. temps never went above 65C on 1.57 vcore with intel burn test.

and thanks for rep denny










Hold on there guy, If you were able to run IBT above 4.0,then it stands to reason that you have some more MHz overhead to go on your record


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Please add me,









Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=687929


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just got 4.93 oooooooohhhhhhhh yyyeeeeaaaahhhhhh









CONGRAAAAAATSSSS

guys i think i added a spark to the thread now all of ya are benching sooo goodd

keep the good work up mates !!!!

Cheers all
Sergio


----------



## dennyb

The Forum was down for a while so I overclocked my baby quad to a new record
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688273

It is good for 3rd on air 
..................20th overall for Q9650
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The Forum was down for a while so I overclocked my baby quad to a new record
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688273

It is good for 3rd on air 
..................20th overall for Q9650
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


Nice one mate








I saw that the one in first place was a tech bench air cooled setup!
And i wounder if the one in second place is Tech Bench









You might hold the World Record For "Air Cooled in a Case"


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Nice one mate








I saw that the one in first place was a tech bench air cooled setup!
And i wounder if the one in second place is Tech Bench









You might hold the World Record For "Air Cooled in a Case"










Thank you mate


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Thank you mate










Time to congratulate me









4.21GHz Q9650 ACHILEE5 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688363

This is an Update NoGuru


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Time to congratulate me









4.21GHz Q9650 ACHILEE5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688363

This is Update NoGuru
























And a great big







and







and







and







and







and







and







and a bunch of



































and congratulations mate


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*
















And a great big







and







and







and







and







and







and







and a bunch of



































and congratulations mate










Thanks for the great party denny


----------



## Dryadsoul

I be liking this OC party @ the club







.........................time for me to get on the OC bandwagon tonight.


----------



## Protezione

Hmmmmm... Might have to push for 4.2 GHz tonight.... 30 hours of folding at 4.05 and shes still running strong, stable, and cool....


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to post # 672, whew.


----------



## Dryadsoul

I best be catchin' up then......what post did you start from NoG??


----------



## Protezione

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688527

4.05

Think thats all she's got for now, unless I unlink the memory. :<


----------



## Dryadsoul

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=689210

Update me Boss!...


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here post #676 
Nice work Dryad!!!!!!!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Thanks Boss!!............may have to Proof after I sleep this Irish Rose off though.

Happy Hour came early and stayed late in Longview last night.


----------



## NoGuru

LOL so that's how you got the high clocks. If you like Irish Rose next time try some Thunderbird.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL so that's how you got the high clocks. If you like Irish Rose next time try some Thunderbird.


In the Hood we call Rose Richard's..









What's the word?

Thunderbird!

What's the Price?

30 twice!

Who drinks the most?................From 1958....LOL...and then there's NightTrain, why do ya think James Brown was trying to get on the good foot?


----------



## NoGuru

LOL NightTrain..........Mad Dog 20/20


----------



## Dryadsoul

That new MD 20/20 ain't nothin' but malt beverage wanna be whine cooler though and 12% Loco is quicker than liquor...


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hold on there guy, If you were able to run IBT above 4.0,then it stands to reason that you have some more MHz overhead to go on your record










well thats what i thought, but i'm pretty sure that my board pretty much stops at 545 fsb or it could be my bad ram, that also throws up errors in memtest. and i can do intel burn test for like 4 passes before it gives errors, so i consider that good enough for me


----------



## dennyb

Quote:
Originally Posted by *NoGuru*  
_I will hit 5Ghz by Monday. Muhhahaha._

NoGuru looking for 5.0GHZ









Dryad getting ready to proofread after a night of debauchery


----------



## ubunix

intel core i7 920 c0 @ 4011 Mhz

cpu-z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=689932


----------



## ThatGuy16

I see NoGuru has defeated me.


----------



## miloshs

Here are my 4ghz's

Q9550 E0 - 4.165Ghz (1.3625V BIOS) - PROOF

E5200 M0 - 4.337Ghz (1.6600V BIOS) - PROOF

Both are not stable, so no stars for me








I'll try and get that Q9550 stable one of these days, and i'll post one for a star









Cya guys...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


I see NoGuru has defeated me.










Never say defeat, I just took cuts in line


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

i7 920 D0 @ 4.61Ghz (1.435v) - PROOF


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to post *#689*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Dryad prepping for proof reading after a night of debauchery:











Me after Proof read:


----------



## diintzke

Can i join now?

Heres proof
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=691943

Still mucking around with it thoe, mite take it up higher then 4ghz


----------



## Dryadsoul

I got 6Gigs tonight............oh wait.........band bookings don't count.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Never say defeat, I just took cuts in line










Well.. you just wait untill it get colder here. Then i'm going to pull a stick of ram out.














lol

I can't beleive you're doing that on air, or was that last one on air? I didn't see the post...?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I got 6Gigs tonight............oh wait.........band bookings don't count.










6Gigs in one night?!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Just got back from David Allen Coe, he couldn't move from his seat, but never missed a lick.

Same as he ever was vocally and his first born was kicking ar$e on guitar. I had a blast and got a signed t-Shirt.


----------



## ra2shadow

Top of the q6600 pile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693882


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


Well.. you just wait untill it get colder here. Then i'm going to pull a stick of ram out.














lol

I can't beleive you're doing that on air, or was that last one on air? I didn't see the post...?


I'll pull my stick out and you will cry lol.

Yes that is on air.

Sounds like a good concert. Going to download some "It's me again Margret"


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ra2shadow* 
Top of the q6600 pile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693882

thats one hell of a OC







good Work


----------



## kilowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ra2shadow*


Top of the q6600 pile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693882


WOW dude!...totally nice OC!!














...


----------



## muledeer

I want in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696353


----------



## NoGuru

Update complete page #71 post #701


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to page #71 post #701


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ra2shadow* 
Top of the q6600 pile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693882

Can you get a validation with your OCN name?


----------



## ra2shadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Can you get a validation with your OCN name?

Yeah but i would want my new one in....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698934

....Hmm how would I get the OCN nick on to he validation page, You see where its says Derek, thats the name of my computer would I just change that?

Or a SS?


----------



## dennyb

change the name of the computer to your OCN nickname


----------



## treytech

*i7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz*

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698939
Screenshot: http://imgur.com/QDZKq.jpg


----------



## ra2shadow

LOL, sorry I see where to change my name. it on CPUz itself, never even looked before.

2 sec will change to my nick


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ra2shadow*


Yeah but i would want my new one in....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698934

....Hmm how would I get the OCN nick on to he validation page, You see where its says Derek, thats the name of my computer would I just change that?

Or a SS?


Like denny said change the computers name or before you hit send for validation you can put whatever name you want in CPU-Z.
I will leave it up for a week. Make sure you get it fixed I don't want to take down such a nice clock.


----------



## ra2shadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Like denny said change the computers name or before you hit send for validation you can put whatever name you want in CPU-Z.
I will leave it up for a week. Make sure you get it fixed I don't want to take down such a nice clock.


Got it fixed, I got a batch of new validations but heres my fastest.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698967

Think this board is holding me back anyone ever seen a 500FSB on a p5k-e?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ra2shadow*


Got it fixed, I got a batch of new validations but heres my fastest.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698967


You be smoking that 65nm to the core.


----------



## ra2shadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


You be smoking that 65nm to the core.










Suicide runs only, running stock mainly and got a BIOs slot for my gaming running [email protected]


----------



## Dryadsoul

Highest I ever got my old Q6600 GO was 3.8GHz, on chilled water.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ra2shadow*


Suicide runs only, running stock mainly and got a BIOs slot for my gaming running [email protected]


Good work I'll get it up right now.

Edit: Updated to post # 713


----------



## treytech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good work I'll get it up right now.

Edit: Updated to post # 713


Did you get mine? Post #706...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

How about mine. AM3 X4 965 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663816 on air.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to post # 715


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to #716.


----------



## Beelzeboss

Im in!

CPU-Z Validator


----------



## mazza-

alright! im in, oc'd this monsta today.
gonna run core i7 920 D0 4.2GHz 24/7
cpu-z validation


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to post # 719


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to post *#720*


----------



## transit921

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=701802

e7400 @4.0 
1.424 volts


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to post # 722


----------



## Beelzeboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss*


Im in!

CPU-Z Validator










!
...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss*









!
...










I don't know what that means?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to post *#725*









...








......


----------



## deleter

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=702458

Add me 4.2ghz !! w000t


----------



## Adasen

E8600 @ 4.33GHz


















*edit - Sorry, forgot validation link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=703556


----------



## Toonshorty

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=703522










Image Link: http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/a...verclock-1.png

The Pentium 4 isn't dead yet. Will be if I keep it running at that clock though. Dying on stock speeds let alone OC.


----------



## NoGuru

Update in the house, Post # 729, Bam!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Proofed to *#730*


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

anyone care to actually help me get there? im newb overclocker so if your club can help me, it would be appreciated if not then i dont mind, intel pentium 4 531 with a God forsaken multiplier lock.


----------



## scoop_987

Core 2 Duo E7400 R0 @ 4.327Ghz

Proof


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


anyone care to actually help me get there? im newb overclocker so if your club can help me, it would be appreciated if not then i dont mind, intel pentium 4 531 with a God forsaken multiplier lock.


Well maybe, I'm not familiar with your MOBO. Is your computer a manufactured? Such as Dell, HP ect.


----------



## Mageer

i7 920 D0 4.2GHZ =)

PROOF


----------



## Dryadsoul

Look what finally arrived:










Can you say Unlocked Muties?


----------



## Patch

juicy unlocked multi EXXX's chip. Yum.

I have a new chip to add to the club.

7.02 Ghz Celeron 360. On LN2.


----------



## daanielin

Dryadsoul, *** 60x multi!? Cant be right.. and is this some special edition?

Anyways, just hit 4.0GHz with me 5200, atm. doing stress test, will post res. if I get it to be stable.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daanielin*


Dryadsoul, *** 60x multi!? Cant be right.. and is this some special edition?

Anyways, just hit 4.0GHz with me 5200, atm. doing stress test, will post res. if I get it to be stable.


It's the E6500K.


----------



## daanielin

Is it some chinese fake? And what are the benefits of having such high multi?


----------



## NoGuru

Dryad you dog, bringing in a ringer.......Nice. Will you run it on your EP45?


----------



## x46nno

4.14Ghz

Proof - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=707015


----------



## cozee

E7500 @ 4.1Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708566

damn commando is a poor board since their crappy bios updates i can get 420 outta this but need a new cooler,so any input on whats best to get right now would be apped,i got the cpu about a week ago,it does 3.9GHz of stock vcore but takes 1.52v to get 4.1ghz stable so i run it at 4.0ghz at 1.50volts p95 stable for the 8hrs i had it on,ram is at 1104mhz.


----------



## NoGuru

I'll do updates tomorrow.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'll do updates tomorrow.


Good.

That'll give me a chance to try to beat my E8600 overclock tonight.









Found out my CPU is coldbugged at -135 to -140 C. Turns out that most E8600's bug around -140 and only a few can get to -160.

Good news is that world record holder is one of the -140 range chips.


----------



## brandon1186

my records so far q9400 win 7 64bit rtm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708128


----------



## tom.slick

4.2Ghz
HT on
1.25V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708184


----------



## Patch

6.36 Ghz E8600 on LN2


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dryad you dog, bringing in a ringer.......Nice. Will you run it on your EP45?


Okay, Boss Surf-Bag....









I'll make it official and post +4GHz on LCS validation.....arf-arf...


----------



## Adasen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


6.36 Ghz E8600 on LN2


V.Nice indeed! Is it stable?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adasen*


V.Nice indeed! Is it stable?


On liquid nitrogen, surely you jest...............


----------



## pizdets

4.2 ghz here







L]


----------



## Dryadsoul

Great job for that Quad Bro'......


----------



## brandon1186

This is my new world record on a q9400


----------



## Adasen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
On liquid nitrogen, surely you jest...............


----------



## jeffreytp

I will have the i7 920 inside a Thermaltake Armor VA8003BWS case. Which heatsink/cooler is recommended to overclock as high as possible while still running stable 24/7 at a safe temp? I haven't decided on a Motherboard yet, but my options are:

MSI X58 Platinum SLI
DFI-LANPARTY UT X58-T3eH8
Gigabyte - GA-EX58-UD5
EVGA X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1
ASUS P6T Deluxe
MSI Eclipse SLI
Gigabyte - GA-EX58-EXTREME
ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution
Asus Rampage II Extreme


----------



## cozee

yes ive asked this also,please anyone i wanna order mine quickly so i get it tomorrow.
thanks.
And can someone explain how i tweak the asus commando to its limits ive had it a year almost but it had a E4400 in it till a week or so ago so never seen past 333FSB the chip used to hit a FSB wall,Im at the mo benching 400FSB been doin now 2hrs P95,so im gonna knock it up 5mhz,ive set NB voltage to 1.7v its got extra cooler on and doesnt go over 31oC when under 8hrs of P95.
info on the commando would be of great help,i was used to a NF4 chipset and a athlon 3800+x2 before the E4400 and the asus has lots of options esp for voltages.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to this post # 756

Guys please post in the appropriate sections. Here is a link to the Motherboard section thanks http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to this post!

Update me Daddyo!

E6500K @ 4.08Ghz ~ Dryadsoul http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708981


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Read and Proofed to this post!

Update me Daddyo!

E6500K @ 4.08Ghz ~ Dryadsoul http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708981


Done and done








Updated to here

How do you like your new chip Dryad?


----------



## sp4wners

Hey!

Sign me in







I am already in Phenom II section, but now I have i7 920







My validation







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=707302


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Read and Proofed to this post!

Update me Daddyo!

E6500K @ 4.08Ghz ~ Dryadsoul http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708981


Having fun with those multis?


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
How do you like your new chip Dryad?

If I hadn't enjoyed that concert and bought a new guitar, I'ld be DICEing her as we speak.









The UD3P BIOS won't let me use ET6 or multies above x16...









So, it's back to the BioStar to attemp the highest multi.









**Proofed to here**


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
If I hadn't enjoyed that concert and bought a new guitar, I'ld be DICEing her as we speak.









The UD3P BIOS won't let me use ET6 or multies above x16...









So, it's back to the BioStar to attemp the highest multi.









**Proofed to here**

Yeah I don't like how Giga puts caps on Multi's and Volts:swearing:


----------



## marsey99

i cant belive im still the only person who hit 4ghz with a e8200????


----------



## Prescott-King

heres my E5200 at 4.0GHz...

E5200 @ 4GHz


----------



## muledeer

I beleive I have reached my max stable clocks without pushing volts further than i'm comfortable with, at least until I get my water loop. I still don't think it's too bad









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709333

Maybe if I really spend some time on it I can get it higher, but I keep crashing on anything higher


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


I beleive I have reached my max stable clocks without pushing volts further than i'm comfortable with, at least until I get my water loop. I still don't think it's too bad









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709333

Maybe if I really spend some time on it I can get it higher, but I keep crashing on anything higher


Very nice OC you got there, and your name is sweet. Do you hunt?


----------



## muledeer

i use to, now i'm hunting an insane OC


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


i use to, now i'm hunting an insane OC










I your not scared I know a guy "dennyb" who can probably get you up in the 4.6 to 4.8 range.


----------



## muledeer

I've been reading some of his posts, that is accually my goal, to get in the top 10 world record on air







Denny id you read this pm me osme settings thanks


----------



## topdog

Update
Phenom II 940 @ 4510 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706502










Phenom II 965 @ 4715 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=706487


----------



## dennyb

Wow^^^ looks like somebody just wiped the floor in the AMD section


----------



## muledeer

Hey Dennyb I hear you can help me get my Q9650 in the 4.8 range







I beleive I have a golden sample here vid of 1.1625 I've had iut to 4.41 with just 1.325 volts. Do you think I could get her to 4.8 /


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Wow^^^ looks like somebody just wiped the floor in the AMD section


Yeah that's what I was thinking.
Nice work topdog!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
Hey Dennyb I hear you can help me get my Q9650 in the 4.8 range







I beleive I have a golden sample here vid of 1.1625 I've had iut to 4.41 with just 1.325 volts. Do you think I could get her to 4.8 /









If your vid is any indication of your chips performance, I would say you have a very good shot at it. I will PM you some #'s. Realize of course, that I take no responsibility for any damage you may incur


----------



## muledeer

Thanks Denny and as always I assume all risk







I just fried my EVGA 780i FTW last week







but it was that boards demise that allowed me to get he UD3P







so everything worked out


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to this post.

If you happen to beat dennyb's OC I'm not sure I can post it. He might beat me up


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Updated to this post.

If you happen to beat dennyb's OC I'm not sure I can post it. He might beat me up









I don't expect mine to hold up for long anyway. At least if I help someone beat it, I will be a small part of it--- *good grief,what am i saying?







*


----------



## Prescott-King

just did a suicide run with my E5200 and hit this....










4.5GHz


----------



## muledeer

That's a good point Denny, none of the things I can do on a pc now I could not have done if not for the ocn community, so any success I have is definately shared


----------



## nigel

add me to your club just click on my sig for proof.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nigel*


add me to your club just click on my sig for proof.


Sorry but the name on the Validation does not match your OCN name.

Edit: Updated to here.


----------



## nigel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry but the name on the Validation does not match your OCN name.

Edit: Updated to here.


lol looks like i am going to have to do that agen.


----------



## nigel

hows this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709614


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
hows this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709614

That will work


----------



## nigel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That will work









lol thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.


----------



## nigel

er i think you have a small problem there lol

E8500 @ 4.38 GHz ~ nigel PROOF


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
er i think you have a small problem there lol

E8500 @ 4.38 GHz ~ nigel PROOF




Sorry, fixed.


----------



## nigel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sorry, fixed.

done.


----------



## muledeer

OH MY GOD









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709636

Denny you are the MAN!!! Thanks for the settings man, I couldn't boot at anything higher I need more time to play with it. I'm blown away


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


OH MY GOD









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709636

Denny you are the MAN!!! Thanks for the settings man, I couldn't boot at anything higher I need more time to play with it. I'm blown away










Nice work Muley reps

Updated to here.


----------



## nigel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


OH MY GOD









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709636

Denny you are the MAN!!! Thanks for the settings man, I couldn't boot at anything higher I need more time to play with it. I'm blown away










WOW now that's an overclock.


----------



## muledeer

When I got this chip I knew I had a golden sample, but I didn't think it was this good, I think I can get a wee little bit more


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


OH MY GOD









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709636

Denny you are the MAN!!! Thanks for the settings man, I couldn't boot at anything higher I need more time to play with it. I'm blown away











Congratulations muledeer ,you accomplished in one afternoon what took me months to get---So you da man


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


When I got this chip I knew I had a golden sample, but I didn't think it was this good, I think I can get a wee little bit more











What is the VID?


----------



## muledeer

1.1625 :d


----------



## muledeer

I will be lapping this bad boy tonight to help control the temps a little, then hopefully at the end of the week, ordering my new water loop


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


I will be lapping this bad boy tonight to help control the temps a little, then hopefully at the end of the week, ordering my new water loop










See what you did dennyb he is foaming at the mouth.


----------



## dennyb

Ya muledeer , I think your chip has more in it. Pm me the #'s you used
Yeah NoG, I have tire tracks on my back now---i just got run over by a muledeer


----------



## Zammo

Zammo 4.2Ghz i7 920

*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709843*


----------



## Dryadsoul

Hey NoG, I'm #1 WR on water for the E6500K.....























According to staff @ ripping dot Org:

*"As we do not have any info on the cooling the people from above used - we can say that your result can be counted as a watercooling WR
for that CPU until some of the members above will say (one day) that their result was also done on water."*

Which will also leave me open for #1 WR on DICE once I go there.









WR link: http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=1092


----------



## dennyb

Congrats Dryad^^^^^ Job well Done


----------



## Dryadsoul

Thanks DB. Waitin' for the A/C to kick my temps down so I can go even Higher.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Hey NoG, I'm #1 WR on water for the E6500K.....























According to staff @ ripping dot Org:

*"As we do not have any info on the cooling the people from above used - we can say that your result can be counted as a watercooling WR 
for that CPU until some of the members above will say (one day) that their result was also done on water."*

Which will also leave me open for #1 WR on DICE once I go there.









WR link: http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=1092


Supper nice







You guys what to jump on vent?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Supper nice







You guys what to jump on vent?


I never signed up yet.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I never signed up yet.










You would get a demerit if you were not #1


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You would get a demerit if you were not #1










yeah let get on vent


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here with the new Record holder, Woot!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You would get a demerit if you were not #1










Thanks Boss Hog, I'll stay after class and make up extra OC credits.


----------



## aquax

Q9550 @ 4037MHz 1.23v Cooling TRUE120

Prime95 @ 7h









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=710116


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

proof










Am I in?


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to *HERE!*


----------



## NoGuru

Dryadsoul set a World record on his E6500 #1 on water, check it out.


----------



## Dryadsoul

E6500K @ 4.36 GHz ~ Dryadsoul PROOFWorld *Recorod #1* on Water

Only one in the universe with a #1 Recorod.....Now I know I'm special







....


----------



## Kriztoffer

Here's my best overclock at my i7 920 d0 stepping.
Batch: 3849A769
4880.96 MHz 232.43 x 21

Proof

It was done on water.


----------



## dennyb

I am expecting our Blue Eyed Volcano Dweller to pop in here anytime with another new world record


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I am expecting our Blue Eyed Volcano Dweller to pop in here anytime with another new world record


Well he is up to 4.36 so that is pretty high on water, but we are talking about Dryad.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well he is up to 4.36 so that is pretty high on water, but we are talking about Dryad.



I expect him to break 5 GHz before he's done


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I expect him to break 5 GHz before he's done










I don't know, guy's using L2n are in that range.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't know, guy's using L2n are in that range.


I know but most of the next 10 guys behind me are on LN2 or water. So it can be done and Dryad has the "right stuff". At any rate I don't think he has topped out yet. He still has to get acquainted with that chip. It doesn't come to you all in one day


----------



## muledeer

I am thinking about doing an ultimate suicide run and shoot for the WR, I think this chip can do it, but to be honest I am a little bit chicken







I would hate to fry such a good cpu, I know with Dennyb's help I could do it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Here's my best overclock at my i7 920 d0 stepping. 
Batch: 3849A769
4880.96 MHz 232.43 x 21

Proof

It was done on water.


WOW very nice, good work.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


WOW very nice, good work.


Thanks alot!


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Dryadsoul

And Proofed!

I'll be back on the 5GHz trail later tonight after flashing to the F10f BIOS, as it supports my new chip.


----------



## cozee

my E7500's VID is 1.2875 what can you tell me about this anything?
It runs to 3.93GHZ at stock voltage but takes 1.55v to get 4.0GHZ,I dunno how to set my mobo up though all the voltages have me dumb struck.
thanks//.


----------



## NoGuru

First go to the User CP at the top of the page and fill in your system specs under the edit system.


----------



## cozee

done bud


----------



## weidass

Add me on











and same CPUz with my name on it.... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715425


----------



## sodaholic134

Here's my Athlon II X2 440 (sempron 140 unlocked) at 4ghz. Stock is 2.7ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715499


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

I am over 4.6 GHz HT on at 1.475v vCore, 20 runs linx stable at almost 4gb memory allocation, but one slot was dead, I later found out., with no core exceeding 68c.Car radiator / radbox / 16" fan 1330 cfm / air conditioner sandwich.

Unstable, enough to get a cpu-z at 4818 HT off, then BSOD, but I am getting a little less noobish everyday, and there is still headroom, I think.

Then I realized my primary ram slot died. What could cause that, specifically? VTT and VDIMM voltage were always less than .4v apart, vdimm voltage went as high as 1.79v, but with VTT at 1.4v (even though e-leet reports 1.48v, the Fluke meter showed that it was more like 1.4v. My highest temps ever on water were usually around 40c-60c, sometimes 72c for a moment, 80c once for a couple seconds.( I mean at 100% load temps)


----------



## animere

Sig Rig
i7 920 - *4.0*











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715847


----------



## Laforet

QX9650 @ 4.0GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693707


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Laforet*


QX9650 @ 4.0GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=693707


I realize this is very close, but it has to be 4.00.

Updated to here


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to post #839


----------



## nathris

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717783


----------



## Laforet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I realize this is very close, but it has to be 4.00.

Updated to here

















Fair â€˜ough, I am pretty sure it was 4GHz however the validation turned out like this. Looks like I will just have to push it even higher...


----------



## brandon6199

Please add me!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=718036

Link also in sig.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

Pentium D 925 @ 4.00


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to this very spot .


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Sigh...

First crack at this board. Still waiting to iron out a hardware issue. 4GHz was easy on the little sucker though









Anyways: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=719524

EDIT: Woops, forgot about the single entry. Sorry 'bout that; brain was on 'oliday man...


----------



## Blindrage606

There is a "i7 4 ghz" club floating around here somewhere, they should be implemented into this club.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


There is a "i7 4 ghz" club floating around here somewhere, they should be implemented into this club.


But, they think they're special....









Read and Proofed to this very spot.


----------



## Foxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=720247

ohai


----------



## SlugForAButt

I wanna go on the list, plzzzzzzzzz.

E7500 @ 4.06Ghz.

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/333/validation.jpg


----------



## computerfreak09

Please Add Me PLEASE

Q9550 @ 4.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=722631


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computerfreak09*


Please Add Me PLEASE

Q9550 @ 4.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=722631


Sorry but you are just shy, try again I bet you can do it.

Updated to this post


----------



## cruisant

Let me in pls







[email protected] I will try to validate higher when I get the time








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723698

cruisant


----------



## Dryadsoul

Read and Proofed to *#853*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruisant* 
Let me in pls







[email protected] I will try to validate higher when I get the time








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723698

cruisant









Added and updated.


----------



## Patch

7.01 Ghz Pentium 4 631 under LN2.


----------



## computerfreak09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


7.01 Ghz Pentium 4 631 under LN2.











HOLY









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry but you are just shy, try again I bet you can do it.


wait what do you mean? that i need just a dab more?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computerfreak09*


HOLY










lol thats a low one for him.


----------



## DaClownie

Finally!

E8400 E0 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## Dryadsoul

Congratulations *Patch* on the number one overclock in the world, you're 7 higher than Kingpin.....









On a far lesser note:

I'm #1 on water with the E8500 and E6500K and #8 on water with Q9550.























http://ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=1092

BTW NoG, that's a new record on the E6500K @ 4.63GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Wow great work in the last few posts.









Updated to here.


----------



## :Dunky

Woohoo for 4.0GHz. Reached this quite easily, now just need to push it higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=726274


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

When I attempt to auto-validate, cpu-z just gives me error code 6. When I try to manually validate, it says the cpuz file dump is corrupted?

cpuz version is latest (1.52). I figured I'd post this here because I'm trying to validate my 4Ghz overclock.

Also when I tried to create an account for the database, it says cannot connect to server. I really don't know if they are being lazy at canardpc or what but it's really frustrating.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I've also contacted them about these problems.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unky*


Woohoo for 4.0GHz. Reached this quite easily, now just need to push it higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=726274


You need to change the name on the validation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus*


When I attempt to auto-validate, cpu-z just gives me error code 6. When I try to manually validate, it says the cpuz file dump is corrupted?

cpuz version is latest (1.52). I figured I'd post this here because I'm trying to validate my 4Ghz overclock.

Also when I tried to create an account for the database, it says cannot connect to server. I really don't know if they are being lazy at canardpc or what but it's really frustrating.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I've also contacted them about these problems.


I have heard of this problem but thought that it was fixed with the new version. Just give me a screen shot with cpu-z and notepad with your name on it. I will put in a call to CPU-Z and find out what's holding our thread up


----------



## nholder0345

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=727380
4.59 ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nholder0345*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=727380
4.59 ghz


Added







nice OC.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Well I'm still not sure what the problem really is, but I got it to work under my Windows 7 which was working until today. I'm back on trusty old XP atm, and I can't keep it stable at 4Ghz under XP.

But here's the validation link for when it was under Windows 7 at 4Ghz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=727903


----------



## Chilly

lol I barely made it... Here's a screenshot of my Core i7 860 socket 1156 @ 4.0GHz ^^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729082

Edit:

My username is Chilly but my computer's name is KOS-MOS







Is it alright?


----------



## DeX

E8500 (E0) @ 4Ghz
Validation


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


lol I barely made it... Here's a screenshot of my Core i7 860 socket 1156 @ 4.0GHz ^^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729082

Edit:

My username is Chilly but my computer's name is KOS-MOS







Is it alright?


No, you can change your user name in the validation tab.

Updated to here.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No, you can change your user name in the validation tab.

Updated to here.


Ah I see, thanks for the tip. Again, my 860 @ 4.0GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729598


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Ah I see, thanks for the tip. Again, my 860 @ 4.0GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729598


Added and updated


----------



## Blooregard

I just learned to Overclock and build a rig from scratch 1 day ago, kind of sad. Happy though I finally learned. My friends left me with a BSOD so I just played around and finally got what I have now. I'm going to play around a bit more to lower voltage and OC my GPU some more. Idle is at 42 degrees Celsius and 71 load on stock cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730533


----------



## chatch15117

add me please. it's the latest cpu-z link in my sig. 4200MHz as of now. i'll boot into 4.5ghz when i have the time to fool with voltages (got it to 4.375GHz but forgot to cpu-z validate it:swearing:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730632


----------



## Matthew Kane

Add me in









[email protected] w/1.41250v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672784


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blooregard*


I just learned to Overclock and build a rig from scratch 1 day ago, kind of sad. Happy though I finally learned. My friends left me with a BSOD so I just played around and finally got what I have now. I'm going to play around a bit more to lower voltage and OC my GPU some more. Idle is at 42 degrees Celsius and 71 load on stock cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730533


Nice job.







You should really consider getting an aftermarket cooler, not only is it better for the chip and the whole system but you can OC higher.









Updates coming tomorrow, going to the U of M game


----------



## frankzotynia10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732100


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

is this okay?







Don't have my ocn name on most of them, but I have my steam/short name, Fox on most.

(all my sig validations, heh over 4Ghz all of em)


----------



## MC21

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734341


----------



## OSDCrusher

UPDATE ME PLEASE:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734360

4.60 [email protected] 1.4V


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *osdcrusher*


update me please:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734360

4.60 [email protected] 1.4v


500 bclk!?!?!? Wowowah

edit:

oops, lol, forgot its a e8400


----------



## takealready

I am not worthy to be in the presence of such overclockers.






















Please forgive me for I have sinned. I have not overclocked a CPU or GPU for three months. 






















I envy those that can reach 4ghz when I am stuck at a 30% overclock. Because there epenis is way bigger than mine.


----------



## QuinnMallory

Got my CPU-Z Validation page link here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734445 for my sig rig at 4.2Ghz Prime95 Stable for 6 hours no errors.


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuinnMallory*


Got my CPU-Z Validation page link here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734445 for my sig rig at 4.2Ghz Prime95 Stable for 6 hours no errors.


NICE! finally i see someone who went for the 640gbx2 raid 0 config


----------



## jimibgood

Please add me:


----------



## MeeksMan13

proof

e8500 @ 4.25 gHz @1.368 vCore


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.

Please remember your OCN name has to be on the validation.


----------



## nholder0345

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=735675


----------



## 86ONE

86ONE Intel E8500 @ 4503.1 MHz on air!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517733


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.


----------



## jimibgood

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736647

Im in


----------



## Aavikkokettu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=735023

Same here.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This winter I should have a new entry in here. I am shooting for 4.2GHz on air with my Q6600


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736647

Im in

Very nice OC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aavikkokettu* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=735023

Same here.

Close but just shy the mark.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
This winter I should have a new entry in here. I am shooting for 4.2GHz on air with my Q6600

That would be very impressive, good luck and low temps.









Updated to here.


----------



## tonyptony

From another thread...

http://www.overclock.net/7265018-post840.html

It was almost too easy. These E8400s are sweet OC'ers. I did have to up the Vcore to 1.3V at idle for 24/7 stability on Prime and OCCT. I'm going to see if I can get the FSB up to 500MHz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


From another thread...

http://www.overclock.net/7265018-post840.html

It was almost too easy. These E8400s are sweet OC'ers. I did have to up the Vcore to 1.3V at idle for 24/7 stability on Prime and OCCT. I'm going to see if I can get the FSB up to 500MHz.


Can you give me a CPU-Z validation? This way I can see your OCN name on it.


----------



## USFORCES

Q9650 @ 4275MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525965

I've had it higher but never bothered to submit it.

E8600 @ 5GHz I can't find the CPU-Z but Futuremark shows it was at 5GHz other than that how do you find the old link to CPU-Z?

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=14


----------



## Patch

@USFORCES

If you know the time period or day when you sumbitted the CPU-Z there is a tedious way to find it.

The last 6 numbers of the validation URL are sequential for all submissions. If you can narrow the time period down you can manually type in the numbers to see if you can find it.

I've done that to retrieve validations that successfully submitted, but crashed before firefox could load (I never save to file and submit later since my uncorrupted validation file rate is about 10%)


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.

Yep like Patch the man said enter in the last #s in the validation. One thing that might help is finding a validation that was close to the time you hit 5GHz and start there.


----------



## USFORCES

I wouldn't know where to start or the last #s in the validation either way it's no biggie if it's posted or not.
Thanks


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Can you give me a CPU-Z validation? This way I can see your OCN name on it.


Is this how it's done?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738244


----------



## Aavikkokettu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738343

Better?


----------



## Pillz Here

i7 920 @ 4 GHz

Add me. Validation in sig.


----------



## DK_mz




----------



## BlackHoleSun

1 Hour prime95 stable. Will do a full 8 hour test on it this weekend.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738417


----------



## chatch15117

Update please? 4.45GHZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736403


----------



## mcpetrolhead

E5200 running @ 4.38GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739398


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

New OC;

*[URL=]4.72GHz CPU-Z*
[/URL]


----------



## B7ADE

Update mine to plz

PROOF


----------



## Kriztoffer

Update my score, please. I'm keep pushing future, but for now I'll do some research for achive 5Ghz on water









4943.56 MHz

It's autumn here now, giving some good ambient. Didn't even peak 60c while overclocking at water now.









Lol, don't mind the voltage









I froze when I wanted to push from 4777 Mhz, then I was 1.5 BCLK away from hitting 5Ghz, that really sucks.. but I'll go agian over the weekend


----------



## NoGuru

Super nice work everybody.

Updated to here.


----------



## B7ADE

woot, got up to 4.6 with some room to grow, i can probably do about 4.65 but heres the validation for now: Proof


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


woot, got up to 4.6 with some room to grow, i can probably do about 4.65 but heres the validation for now: Proof


Updated to here.

If you think you will be trying for higher just wait to submit your validation. 
It does take some time to update. And it's hunting season!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Updated to here.

If you think you will be trying for higher just wait to submit your validation. 
It does take some time to update. And it's hunting season!










haha, i thought about it but these days im too busy so i'll probably hold off until i have free time which could be tomorrow, could be a month from now, who knows. Thanks though.


----------



## GreekSniper

P4 630 presscott 4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=743927


----------



## Sheyster

4.1 @ 1.45v:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=744073

Not too bad for no WC and an old 680i board that is known to not OC quads well at all!







:


----------



## Dark-Asylum

4.0ghz @ 1.35v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=744248


----------



## ViralHack

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=744660

It's a meager 4.2Ghz right now but I haven't even climbed since I turned it on a couple weeks ago. I'll update my score later but it's a good starting point.

Viral


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.


----------



## darkraid

E8400 E0 4.25Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=745421


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


E8400 E0 4.25Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=745421


Got it, updated to here.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

New OC;

*[URL=]4860.66 MHz*
[/URL]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
New OC;

*4860.66 MHz*

Holy smokes







nice work. You can tell dennyb, I'm not.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

My Oc list :

Celeron 347 : 6195Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512482

Pentium 4 515 : 5750Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516286

E8400 : 5218Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506855

Blommfield Xeon W3540 : 5107Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696923

x6800 : 3615Mhz : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=159494

lga771 QX9775 : 4463Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=407918

Core i7 965 : 4861Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467189

Core i7 975 : 4817Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566483

This is for starters


----------



## Mike and the Machine

thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746444

looking nice and stable!


----------



## LemonSlice

3.92GHz stable @ 1.306v. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746470
I didn't put SS of stability, since it's not 4.0. Next up, I'm going to go for a little suicide run









EDiT:
Didn't exactly want to go extreme, but 4.0GHz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746470


----------



## iceboi714

iceboi714
QX9770 4.05GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746620


----------



## DaClownie

4.5GHz 24/7

Proof


----------



## jpz

Q6600 @ 4212 Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746666


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Holy smokes







nice work. You can tell dennyb, I'm not.

LOL (and thanks) - thought I might leave that to you









He did tell me 3rd looked good on me when he smoked me last time and I guess he was right; 3rd on the WR list for air... May as well enjoy it; I know that rascal will be trying his damnedest to leapfrog me again


----------



## jpz

I managed to squeeze another 50mhz out of my sig rig this afternoon:








Verification Link


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


My Oc list :

Celeron 347 : 6195Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512482

Pentium 4 515 : 5750Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516286

E8400 : 5218Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506855

Blommfield Xeon W3540 : 5107Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696923

x6800 : 3615Mhz : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=159494

lga771 QX9775 : 4463Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=407918

Core i7 965 : 4861Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467189

Core i7 975 : 4817Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566483

This is for starters


I will get to this when I have a slow morning or more free time. Some really great OC's here. Oh and welcome to OCN.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*


I managed to squeeze another 50mhz out of my sig rig this afternoon:








Verification Link


Super nice OC here, took over top of your category.


----------



## Evilcraft

4ghz Overclock with my Q6600  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=748609


----------



## SM0k3

e7200 c2d @ 4ghz - Air Cooled Not quite stable enough for a 24/7 but it will run for some performance test. Not sure where to go from here to make it stable.

*CPU-Z Validation Link -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=749219*


----------



## hogans

Q9650 @ 4.2









Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729081


----------



## gtarmanrob

man i am really impressed with these Q6600's pulling 4ghz. i managed to get that out of mine when i had it long enough to get results, would crash during benchmarking so wasnt really stable.

4.2ghz Q6600 is pretty amazing.

@ hogans

if you dont mind me asking, what RAM voltages are you using for 1120mhz?


----------



## RotaryKnight

AMD PHII 940 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491898

Stable enough to browse and thing that arent cpu intensive. 1.6v if I remember, though cooled by a stock xiggy at 60c on load....


----------



## ra2shadow

JPZ, Time for second spot for you real soon, I was getting 4.25 with my p5k-e not even pushed my foxconn.....soon, soon.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
man i am really impressed with these Q6600's pulling 4ghz. i managed to get that out of mine when i had it long enough to get results, would crash during benchmarking so wasnt really stable.

4.2ghz Q6600 is pretty amazing.

@ hogans

if you dont mind me asking, what RAM voltages are you using for 1120mhz?

If he has the same G.Skills I have the F2's, I get 1150 @ 2.2

Updated to here.


----------



## jpz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ra2shadow*


JPZ, Time for second spot for you real soon, I was getting 4.25 with my p5k-e not even pushed my foxconn.....soon, soon.


What are you waiting for??

Show us some 4.3ghz+ clocks!







I'd like to see you make the top 100 list for CPU-Z on hwbot!
















My board was barely able to make it to 475FSB... I feel like my Q6600 has more in it but my chipset won't go any further.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
man i am really impressed with these Q6600's pulling 4ghz. i managed to get that out of mine when i had it long enough to get results, would crash during benchmarking so wasnt really stable.

4.2ghz Q6600 is pretty amazing.

@ hogans

if you dont mind me asking, what RAM voltages are you using for 1120mhz?

2.1v


----------



## dennyb

NoG can I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
NoG can I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270

LMAO welcome back! How was the trip? I know this was your first post back. That is why I am laughing so hard. I'll update in a few.


----------



## dennyb

Trip was great and thanks for the welcome. My new clock is #2 in the world on air till SF takes me out

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


----------



## Crooksy

need to update mine. Thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated. Just did not move your spots around cause it will probably change agian.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Updated. Just did not move your spots around cause it will probably change agian.

Yeah SF will take me out again


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Q9650 @ 4.00 GHz ~ Slider46 PROOF

I should have a Q9550


----------



## ra2shadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpz* 
What are you waiting for??

Show us some 4.3ghz+ clocks!







I'd like to see you make the top 100 list for CPU-Z on hwbot!
















My board was barely able to make it to 475FSB... I feel like my Q6600 has more in it but my chipset won't go any further.

Really struggling with this blackops, can get 4Ghz but wont post by 4, so many options.

It will post at 4 with less vcore right enough.

Its like learning to overclock all over again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
I should have a Q9550









Can you post with a Validation link?


----------



## jpz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ra2shadow* 
Really struggling with this blackops, can get 4Ghz but wont post by 4, so many options.

It will post at 4 with less vcore right enough.

Its like learning to overclock all over again.

You better learn how to use your blackops fast... I was able to get my x38-ds4 to boot as high as 482mhz(was previously stuck at 475).


----------



## thif.kr

ID: Thif.kr//Wolfdale
E8400 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Updated. Just did not move your spots around cause it will probably change agian.



Wondered about that and like where your head's at NG. Have to say I'm actually pissed off for the 1st time. Competitive s.o.b. that rooster. Looks like I'll have to get cracking.

And to think, I was the one who brought up the whole WR thing to him. Now I'm just getting owned by it









Pity my chip won't take those volts. Or maybe it will. I smell fried chicken









Or maybe fried rig


----------



## jezzer

Can i have it?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=753652


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.

I love a little friendly competition, but please don't break your rigs.

And Dryad where are you brother?


----------



## JimmyHart84

Can I join the club? First attempt at an OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=754037


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Can you post with a Validation link?


Even higher than my original OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=707987


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Updated to here.

I love a little friendly competition, but please don't break your rigs.

And Dryad where are you brother?



So annoying; it killed last run and validated around 15 times on the same day while shooting for higher. Now it's struggling after that rascal beat me by a few MHz. I do have bad RAM though, so I'll have to find a way.

Get clocked or fry trying -


----------



## marsey99

got a 9550 in the post so i will be wanting another addition in here over the weekend


----------



## jpz

Verification Link


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, sign me up. I got my 9650 here at 4GHz for now: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=754521


----------



## Tristanguy1224

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=90877
Me too!


----------



## SgtHop

I guess I shoulda fired it up for 4.5, I think I got it stable enough to verify.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I guess I shoulda fired it up for 4.5, I think I got it stable enough to verify.


Easily done. Take a leaf out of denny's, NoGuru's and now my book - try using less RAM stix. Less stress on the MCH and way easier to OC - better temps too. I didn't go over 45c on the hottest core at ahh, whatever I am at the moment: 4.8ish and that was in a sauna.

Ok, well the last bit was stretching it a bit, but you get the idea...


----------



## SgtHop

Aye. Maybe I will try that, removing the RAM. Right now, though, at 445, I'm using stock volts on the MCH, which I think it's pretty cool. I think the CPU is pretty close to stock, too.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JimmyHart84*


Can I join the club? First attempt at an OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=754037


Nice job on the first OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Even higher than my original OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=707987


Sweet, I almost feel like I had something to do with it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*










Verification Link











THis is a fa nominal OC. Way to go.
Just make sure to tell me it's an update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright, sign me up. I got my 9650 here at 4GHz for now: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=754521


You got it, your on the board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*


http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=90877
Me too!


I'm sorry but this is not a validation. See validations have your name on them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Aye. Maybe I will try that, removing the RAM. Right now, though, at 445, I'm using stock volts on the MCH, which I think it's pretty cool. I think the CPU is pretty close to stock, too.


Speed is correct, using less ram = less stress on the NB, which in turns gives other areas that you can stress more









Updated to here.


----------



## dennyb

If you don't mind could I get another update?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756696

Thanks NoG and + reps


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If you don't mind could I get another update?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756696

Thanks NoG and + reps

Got it updated to here. Nice job.


----------



## MC-Sammer

I got a new record for my i7 clock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=757117

4.11 GHz


----------



## man from atlantis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729928


----------



## dennyb

Could I get another update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=757905
Thanks +reps


----------



## ya mother

4.7ghz HT off



















4.6GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=729928











Need the validation to have your OCN name on it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Could I get another update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=757905
Thanks +reps


Another job well done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ya mother*


4.7ghz HT off



















4.6GHz











Need to have your OCN name on the validation.

Updated to here.


----------



## ViralHack

Updating the OC to 4.312Ghz. I WILL get 4.5! Oh yes it will be mine!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=758499


----------



## GigaByte

4.01GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=758501


----------



## dplxy

4608.53 MHz (219.45 * 21) 1.399v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=664137


----------



## Intrepid93

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=759145

That was easy.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Help me out Boss..............if I hadn't been so long gone, I'ld know where to proof from..


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Help me out Boss..............if I hadn't been so long gone, I'ld know where to proof from..


----------



## Dryadsoul

Mister Wizard says:


----------



## Skiivari

4.0 333x 12 E5200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739706


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Mister Wizard says:










Ok, even I get that one







-----bite me.......right?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ok, even I get that one







-----bite me.......right?

I think that would be more like:










But, yeah.


----------



## DanielF50

Please add me to the list ;D

Q6600 G0 - 4.0GHz @ 1.56v - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=761925

Thankssss








Dan

edit: damnit, I validated my CPU as my real name >.> every time I re-submit it goes to my real name?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Help me out Boss..............if I hadn't been so long gone, I'ld know where to proof from..










Don't worry about the past, just start from here. If I missed something the poster would have let me know.

Updated to this point<---


----------



## MC-Sammer

Yet another update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=762703

i7 @ 4.2GHz


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Updated to this point<---










Thank you!









Dan


----------



## ombadboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=764812 @ 4.1Ghz tnx alot


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, I've got a new one in, right here. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=764834

I'm still workin on it, so expect me to update with higher scores.


----------



## umgill45

Here's mine:

Link


----------



## marsey99

dam you p35 mobo, wont do more than 425 fsb with a quad so i have a p45 on its way, i will get another entry in this thread


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here, rock on, I'm going hunting.


----------



## Revenance

Here goes nothing..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766434


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revenance* 
Here goes nothing..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766434

I will add this later, but you can do a lot better then this with that board and chip.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Here is my first attempt.

link


----------



## SpammisT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767423

bam.


----------



## Revenance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I will add this later, but you can do a lot better then this with that board and chip.


I'm still a bit of a newb with this - to be honest, I've bought most of my equipment second-hand, already OC'd.

*insert huge BOO here*

How much better do you think I could do with this?


----------



## Schrup

Here's a screen shot of an hour of prime blend.
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...p/Screenie.jpg

I'll be working on 4.4 today, didn't have much luck yesterday.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revenance* 
I'm still a bit of a newb with this - to be honest, I've bought most of my equipment second-hand, already OC'd.

*insert huge BOO here*

How much better do you think I could do with this?

So you don't know how to OC? Try it out, you can hit 4.5 or better with your hardware.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schrup* 


Here's a screen shot of an hour of prime blend.
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...p/Screenie.jpg

I'll be working on 4.4 today, didn't have much luck yesterday.

I don't need to see anything but your OCN name on the validation.

@dennyb fixed your link, only took me about 5 tries.









Updated!


----------



## dennyb

[QUOTE
@dennyb fixed your link, only took me about 5 tries.








Updated![/QUOTE]

Here let me give you the name of a guy who taught me a little about code-----Oh wait that would be you









Reps for working with a hurting head


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
[QUOTE
@dennyb fixed your link, only took me about 5 tries.








Updated!


Quote:

Here let me give you the name of a guy who taught me a little about code-----Oh wait that would be you









LOL right, but I typed it in, saved, and every time it took my to a different web site. Got a little thirsty last night and head is cloudy.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I made it finally on my Q9550 had my E8400 to 4.5 but the quad was a whole different monster I'm still dialing in the voltages but I'm @ 4048 and so far so good









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=770583

I thought I'd never make it with this mobo there are so many variables..... I'd given up at least 5 times..... I knew I remembered OCing being fun.....


----------



## Niqu

Here's mine, mah monster







Can get it much higher, but not today. My first OC








Oh and RAMs bit mess'd up, will work on them next.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771063


----------



## Prelude

Here is my setup. just found all this in my garage set it up and oc'd it to this. could do more with better memory and psu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771177


----------



## marsey99

not 100% stable yet but i haven't had the time to tweak all the voltages yet, give me time and i see 4.2+


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hey guys here is my e8400 E0:
http://yfrog.com/awcore2duoe8400425ghzp

CPUZ validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=771219

Thanks


----------



## jeffreytp

Here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772146


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, here's my latest overclock. 4.51GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772247

EDIT: This be my thousandth post. This is a great success.


----------



## B7ADE

heres the Fastest she'd go, I tried for more voltage but I drew the line at 1.55 and it wont do 491 lol

VTT as 1.5 lol

lucky I didnt kill it.

thanks again NoG

4.655 Ghz PROOF

Oh and the guy who has 4.25G on his e7200 below me(in the list), his proof only shown 4.03


----------



## fasterhoads

Hello All,

Doing a some playing around and want to oc to a 4.3+ clock. I have been making adjustments for a 4.258MHz clock and the voltage settings are as follows:

CPU Voltage - 1.41875 
FSB Voltage - 1.30 
Memory Voltage - 1.95 
SPP Voltage - 1.450 
MCP Voltage - 1.60

Memory Timings are 8-8-8-22

I have gotten a post the it seems to loop and reboot. Any suggestions on Voltage settings or timings would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## benko

My [email protected] 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=769160


----------



## scoop_987

Update for mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772208

no desktop screenie tho, CPU died before i got that far


----------



## rp1

Q9550 @ 4 GHz - load VCore: 1.184


----------



## pcnuttie

What about e2180 cpu clocks? I seen ppl have 4ghz but it looks like everyone is using the updated processors, i'm gonna wait til black fridays and get a brand new cpu and overclock it well.


----------



## DEVAST8

Could you please add me? I plan on pushing this further when I add a wc loop.










and http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=776602


----------



## cobra93

e8600 @ 4.5 ghz Cobra93


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here.

If you are not on the board it's because you did something wrong. Read the front page to figure it out. There was to many to post individually.
Good job to all the rest.


----------



## SpammisT

I am back with a 4.2!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767598

boom!


----------



## Aleslammer

E8600 at 4905 (H2O)



HWBot Location
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=908331


----------



## benko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scoop_987*


Update for mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772208

no desktop screenie tho, CPU died before i got that far


x58 + e7200?????

@NoGuru-mine proof link doesent work in first page, it si because you entered .coam instead of .com


----------



## SgtHop

I think it may have forgotten what it was, and then just guessed it was an X58.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


x58 + e7200?????

@NoGuru-mine proof link doesent work in first page, it si because you entered .coam instead of .com










Ok I will get on it asap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I think it may have forgotten what it was, and then just guessed it was an X58.


That is weird the validation say's X58. But his name is not the correct OCN name anyway.


----------



## benko

I have a question, i have validet few times my score(3.9, 4.0..) but i only get last one i validated, how to get them more, do i need to change name or os there better way?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*


E8600 at 4905 (H2O)



HWBot Location
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=908331


This is not a validation.

@benko fixed









And updated!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


I have a question, i have validet few times my score(3.9, 4.0..) but i only get last one i validated, how to get them more, do i need to change name or os there better way?


Sometimes they just don't validate. The best thing you can do is make sure your CPU-Z program is the newest one.


----------



## benko

they are validated all(since i got link) but after every validation link is same!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


they are validated all(since i got link) but after every validation link is same!


I guess I don't understand the question.
For every validation there is a number at the end of the link, for example,
http:/valid.canarpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756278 this number is your validation.


----------



## benko

yeah problem is that number is always same(769160), maybe because i havent entered mail?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


yeah problem is that number is always same(769160), maybe because i havent entered mail?


Yes you have to enter your Email and OCN name and hit submit.
This will send a validation to your Email. If not just write down the numbers at the end of the http and you will have it.


----------



## SgtHop

Maybe I'm having a problem with the validator, but it's never sent me the link in an email, I always just wrote down the numbers and used an old link I had. Works fine, but the email is significantly lazier.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Maybe I'm having a problem with the validator, but it's never sent me the link in an email, I always just wrote down the numbers and used an old link I had. Works fine, but the email is significantly lazier.

I stopped getting them too.


----------



## SgtHop

Strange. Oh well, I guess.


----------



## OSDCrusher

4 GHz Core i7 920 1.224Vcore


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Update:

Meta-Prometheus E8400

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=778654


----------



## scoop_987

Just to tell you guys, the reason my blackops reports as a X58 is because i have the SLI hal.dll mod. It basically makes nVidia drivers believe its an SLI capable motherboard (in other words an X58)

Here is the screenie after a ton of hunting:
http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1896/46ghzoc.jpg

CPU-Z:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772208


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scoop_987* 
Just to tell you guys, the reason my blackops reports as a X58 is because i have the SLI hal.dll mod. It basically makes nVidia drivers believe its an SLI capable motherboard (in other words an X58)

Here is the screenie after a ton of hunting:
http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1896/46ghzoc.jpg

CPU-Z:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772208

The problem is the name on the validation is not your OCN name.

Update tomorrow.


----------



## quaaark

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486269

it's an old one. I don't think I can reproduce it anymore. :/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486269

it's an old one. I don't think I can reproduce it anymore. :/


Very nice work!

@Trintanguy fixed link.

Updated to here


----------



## tK FuRY

Hmmm it's been a while since I've posted in here


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Hmmm it's been a while since I've posted in here









Good to see ya tk, let's see what you can do brother!


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good to see ya tk, let's see what you can do brother!



I'll be crunching some numbers on the E8400, once it gets a little cooler outside







.

Aiming to match my 4.9 on air (but this time get a CPU-Z Validation)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


I'll be crunching some numbers on the E8400, once it gets a little cooler outside







.

Aiming to match my 4.9 on air (but this time get a CPU-Z Validation)


Nice, I managed to get 4.93 on air. I want 5 GHz but that my be a little greedy.


----------



## tK FuRY

I want 5 also, but I don't think this board will cut it







and I just can't justify buying a new board to hit a big number.

Mainly because that means I'd have to give up 2 video cards


----------



## Charlton22

tK FuRY -- 4.3Ghz @ 40C Load???? How that might be possible?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Charlton22*


tK FuRY -- 4.3Ghz @ 40C Load???? How that might be possible?










, my amazing cooler and constant 17-23C ambient.

ohh, and the 2 Delta AFBs (which I'd like to add, don't make a difference in temps @ 100% vs 45%)


----------



## Charlton22

I need some help on my thread,

http://www.overclock.net/new-members...rclocking.html

Please join,and help me choose a cooler before start Over Clocking
Thanks


----------



## Charlton22

wow! your cooler has attachment for i7?


----------



## tK FuRY

Ahhh i7







, I miss mine









yes it does, but it cost a little extra.


----------



## Charlton22

you sold it? I can't find any on ebay


----------



## tK FuRY

Yes, I had no need for it as the C2D was perfect for all of my needs ... at the moment lol. Now I regret it.

You probably won't find the IFX on ebay, but you will on specialty PC sites.


----------



## quaaark

Hmm, I don't like where the E6300/6500 are positioned on the list. The E6300 and E6500 were released, like, 3 years after the E6600 and are not even related to each other.

just my 2c, doesn't really matter that much









thanks for adding me, but my OP validation link broke


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Hmm, I don't like where the E6300/6500 are positioned on the list. The E6300 and E6500 were released, like, 3 years after the E6600 and are not even related to each other.

just my 2c, doesn't really matter that much









thanks for adding me, but my OP validation link broke










Well I'm not going to move the list, sorry.
Got your link fixed though


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Pentium D 925 4020MHz
Too scared to push forward since I did this only with stock cooling and crappy PSU.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

can you add all of my clocks in my sig?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


can you add all of my clocks in my sig?


I know we have talked about this before, but you have to make sure the name on the validation is your OCN name. 
So I can only add the one for now.

Updated

Please refrain from adding over the weekend, I will be out of town and it get's hard to keep up.


----------



## mobilexpert

it can take validation up to 4.6GHz on air,
but i had to return thermalright extreme ultra,
and this crappy hyper tx2 cant get it cold on higher freq.,
nor keep it stable beyond this clock ...

proof :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=785338

b.r.
Alexandar


----------



## weidass

I'd like to update my overclock please.

i7 920 D0, 4.510Ghz
IBT Very High Stable for 5 runs.
Superpi 32M Stable (not in screenshot)
1.28v core


----------



## Mikecdm

I'll give you a reason to add socket 1156 and i5 to the list. Here's my i5 750.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mobilexpert* 
it can take validation up to 4.6GHz on air,
but i had to return thermalright extreme ultra,
and this crappy hyper tx2 cant get it cold on higher freq.,
nor keep it stable beyond this clock ...

proof :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=785338

b.r.
Alexandar

Wrong name in Validation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
I'd like to update my overclock please.

i7 920 D0, 4.510Ghz
IBT Very High Stable for 5 runs.
Superpi 32M Stable (not in screenshot)
1.28v core

Updated, nice job.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I'll give you a reason to add socket 1156 and i5 to the list. Here's my i5 750.

Congrats on the first socket 1156 in the club









Updated to here.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


I'd like to update my overclock please.

i7 920 D0, 4.510Ghz
IBT Very High Stable for 5 runs.
Superpi 32M Stable (not in screenshot)
1.28v core


Superb


----------



## oxymorosis

Can I be added to this club please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787901


----------



## mega_option101

Figured that I might as well









Currently holding on to 21st place in the world with:

E6750 @ 4608.6 mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756904


----------



## c5pilot

Hook me up. This is my 24/7 stable setup. Probably more under the hood.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=788003

Thanks


----------



## weidass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Figured that I might as well









Currently holding on to 21st place in the world with:

E6750 @ 4608.6 mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756904


just outta interest, how do you know/find your world wide record?


----------



## dopeboi

intel core i7, 4.1GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=788384


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
just outta interest, how do you know/find your world wide record?

Submit your validation on www.hwbot.org


----------



## SpammisT

Got a new record.. heh.
+99mhz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784274


----------



## NAM_killer

NAM_killer
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789137


----------



## gibsonnova74

I would like to be added please.

Running Q9650 @ 4.2GHz - 24 hours stable.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789195


----------



## hitman1985

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787971



i7 920 D0 @ 4.0 | 24/7 setup


----------



## NoGuru

Just got back from vacation.

Updated, some really nice clocks in there.


----------



## el gappo

another one for me







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=792533 phenom II 965 4.2

btw you spelled Athlon wrong in the op







no biggie


----------



## Mashed46

Core 2 Duo E8400 E0 @ 4.2 ghz

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=777506


----------



## Gabkicks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=796830








i7 @ 4,202.21mhz Now if only i could get prime95 stable... I have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
another one for me







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=792533 phenom II 965 4.2

btw you spelled Athlon wrong in the op







no biggie

No, I took this thread over, but fixed, thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaLiBaN* 
Core 2 Duo E8400 E0 @ 4.2 ghz

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=777506

Wrong name in link.

Updated.


----------



## topdog

AMD Sempron 140 @ 4293.23 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=796975

Latest DFI BIOS doesn't identify this CPU


----------



## Lyrixx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=802358

Am I in? ;-)


----------



## Assassin48

Athlon II x2 215 @ 4.5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=763221

I have a valid one @ 4.4 but need to find it


----------



## Suit Up

i7 920 @ 4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=802398


----------



## spixel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805498

e8400 - 4.513ghz


----------



## vinzend

for i7 users here who have theirs at 4ghz, please post ur benchmarks here
http://www.overclock.net/ati/602752-...s-made-us.html
for comparing vga.. thanks..


----------



## freedumb

i5 750 @ 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805896


----------



## RyanJaymz

Does this count? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805965


----------



## jezzer

New stable 4.2 ghz clock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=806760


----------



## NoGuru

Updated to here, sorry it took so long.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's about time I scrapped that image and instead posted a real validation.

4.6GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808720

New record!
4868.41MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808749


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


It's about time I scrapped that image and instead posted a real validation.

4.6GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808720

New record!
4868.41MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808749


Dang Ecchi how did you go about getting that awesome clock?
Nice work









Updated


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dang Ecchi how did you go about getting that awesome clock?
Nice work









Updated

Well unlike other users that go using a vacuum cleaner as a cooling method sound and airflow-wise I choose to use a Noctua and a low RPM Nexus fan that is even slower thanks to the Noctua's U.L.N.A adapter so it would probably be running at around 500RPM and making around 15-18dB.

It wasn't stable for more than 20 minutes though.

Cooling CPU's on LN2 and water is another thing compared to air but running a low RPM fan is the step further from regular "air"(ULTRA KAZE/DELTA) cooling.


----------



## el gappo

yet another one for El Gappo. this is a different 965 the c3 stepping. quiet a jump from the last one







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=809139


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That's a nice 1132MHz OC on that AMD there


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=809014

I can haz membership in this club? Yes?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
yet another one for El Gappo. this is a different 965 the c3 stepping. quiet a jump from the last one







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=809139

Super great OC there Gappo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption* 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=809014

I can haz membership in this club? Yes?









You haz is member nowz.

Updated


----------



## DJ4g63t

Count me in please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810512

Stability screenshot


----------



## jezzer

Woopsie 4.29gzh

stable enough to run 3dmark06, no time atm to prime it now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812033


----------



## topdog

A little update on the AMD Sempron 140 now at 4414.61 mhz (Increase of 1714.61 on stock)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808725


----------



## Anish

heres my q9550 E0 at 4ghz:


----------



## michintom

Put down








Here is my proof.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=813146


----------



## Halos

E6300 @ 4.83 GHz ~ Halos PROOF

SuperPi version on 4.7ghz LINK








Am i in?


----------



## Aleslammer

E8600 - 5.00



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814207


----------



## mega_option101

I have another one









Pentium 4 530 @ 4706.39 MHz (21st in the world)


----------



## NoGuru

This list is getting huge!

Updated.


----------



## watanabe

i7 860 @4.4GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822056


----------



## daanielin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *watanabe*


i7 860 @4.4GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822056


RAM Speed : 800 MHz (2:8) @ 10-11-11-29

Please tell me that it'S 2 x 800 or even 3 x 800, because memory running at only 800 Mhz is just aaaaweeful!


----------



## CL3P20

LMAO- I never bothered posting here..because i thought you needed a 4ghz OC...not just a 4ghz clock speed









* I will be shooting for a 4ghz OC with a E6300 I have..hoping for 5ghz with it.







I'll see if I can get around to posting the rest of my CPU validations later on..some are in my sig too.


----------



## el gappo

lmao you plonker







good luck man

another one in today







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267

oh and an update on the 965 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818625


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


LMAO- I never bothered posting here..because i thought you needed a 4ghz OC...not just a 4ghz clock speed









* I will be shooting for a 4ghz OC with a E6300 I have..hoping for 5ghz with it.







I'll see if I can get around to posting the rest of my CPU validations later on..some are in my sig too.


Looking forward to it. I will try and add the sig validations in a few.

Updated. Edit: Added El Gappo and CL3P20's OC's, even though it killed me to add the E8400 @ 5.13 GHz, simply cause that seems out of reach for me. But I will still try.


----------



## sleekgeek

its not in the same name as my ocn name but here is a cpuz validation for my 8400 @4.71. i have hit 4881 as a hi for this chip did that in forum wars for 411overkill.com. i also have a screenie of a superpi 1m


http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...ranium4881.jpg

i would like to be in this club if possible


----------



## Formula7

Count me in! Just got it up to 4 last night! Stress tested while I slept.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829328


----------



## dopey

i7 920 @ 4.4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829570


----------



## Code-Red

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829649


----------



## Freakn

I'll know gladdly join the club thanks to an unlocked 550BE now a quad @ 4.026Ghz..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833695

It will be higher soon i hope


----------



## sean11978

is this good enough X\\ i only used the 8 on ocn cause sean1197 was taken Xd http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=749237


----------



## Riou

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831488

I have gone higher...but I need better cooling.


----------



## SgtHop

Got a new OC, going to go bigger, but this is a good starting point.

4.54GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835006

Now attempting 4.63


----------



## Formula7

Goin from 4.0 to 4.3 right now. Wish me luck! =)


----------



## el gappo

sod 4.3 go for 4.6


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


sod 4.3 go for 4.6


Lol. I wish! I can't even get stable at 4.2. I'm passing shorter tests at 4.1 right now. :/

I'm trying not to go over 1.5V since I'm on air. Though, 4.1 from 3.4 is a great step. =D

It won't even pass 2 minutes on stress at 4.2 at 1.5V... blah. Any tips?

Check sig rig for any info. Ask questions if needed.


----------



## el gappo

well i found with my c3 i could go as far as my temps would allow. over 1.5 is nothing to be scared of as long as your temps dont go over 60C ( you will start getting errors)


----------



## dudenell

And the first 950
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835407

4.14ghz


----------



## SniperXX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798163


----------



## NoGuru

Just got back from a hunting trip. Good job everyone.

Updated.


----------



## SgtHop

Now booting 4.63. Validation in a minute.

EDIT: Here tis: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836383


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Now booting 4.63. Validation in a minute.

EDIT: Here tis: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836383

Nice work hop.
Are you going to be trying for more? If so I will wait a few days to update.
Knew you could do it, just took some getting used to the board.


----------



## marsey99

i can do 8x500 now too









not put it on cpu z yet but expect another entry from me soon m8









you will find out in the other thread first anyway but









just wanted to share









coz i am happy my board works fine


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, right now I'm working on 4.77, but we'll see how that turns out. I'm trying to get these max OCs cranked out before my new rig gets here, then I have to start all over again.

But yeah, my board has no tolerance for voltages. I was told 1.24 or so for 4GHz, but I can only run it at the stock volts at that point.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright guys, new rig is up and running damn fast. This 3520 is a beast.

4.2 Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=839007


----------



## kow_ciller

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681303


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nice OC there.


----------



## SgtHop

So guys, I couldn't handle being second out of two, so here's an updated OC. 4.3GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840331

This will probably be where it stays for a while, not gonna play with it until I figured out more about i7 overclocking.

EDIT: This 4.3GHz is 24/7 stable. Also, I need an update for my 9650, lol.


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Nice OC there.


thanks =)

I need to try for my goal of 5ghz on air. I forgot about doing it since I've upgraded to my rampage extreme.


----------



## Hans2k

E5300 @ 4.0ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840989


----------



## Zippy476

E8400 @ 4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=834404
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/107...locknete84.jpg


----------



## marsey99

hey bro can you move me up a couple of spots please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=841705

i will get into that top 3, or break somthing tryin


----------



## NoGuru

SgtHop the only chip I can add is the Xeon because the other validations did not have your OCN name on there. Those where some nice clocks, hope you get it fixed.

Nice work everyone, UPDATED to here.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I know. I had 4.77 running, but it crashed right as Firefox started, and since they don't send validations anymore, I lost it. I won't be able to get it running at them high clocks until I get a new PSU though, the little 500 it's on only has a 4 pin, and that's not good enough.


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, I know. I had 4.77 running, but it crashed right as Firefox started, and since they don't send validations anymore, I lost it. I won't be able to get it running at them high clocks until I get a new PSU though, the little 500 it's on only has a 4 pin, and that's not good enough.


Cant you save the validation file, then boot into a lower speed and upload the validation?


----------



## SgtHop

Probably, but I didn't. I just want them to email the validations again, lol.


----------



## kow_ciller

Are you using a weird version of CPUZ or something because i just checked and you still get the email.


----------



## Patch

noguru, I don't know if you want to bother listing this because it's "preliminary". On LN2 at relatively "low" voltage and without even increasing PCIE frequency.

5.1 Ghz Xeon W3540


----------



## Hickeydog

4ghz with a i7 920

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=842855


----------



## Hans2k

E5300 @ 4445.69 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=842957


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hans2k*


E5300 @ 4445.69 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=842957


holy voltage!
I need to step it up on my e8400, apparently 1.55v isn't enough :O


----------



## SgtHop

Wow...that's...a huge amount of volts. Must not be 24/7, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

E8500 SLB9K E0 @ 4.427GHz on air.


----------



## Azakai

E8400 @ 4.00GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=843101


----------



## Patch

5.41 Ghz Xeon W3540 on LN2 with the Patchpot.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


5.41 Ghz Xeon W3540 on LN2 with the Patchpot.


Just freaky man...


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kow_ciller* 
Are you using a weird version of CPUZ or something because i just checked and you still get the email.









you just press f7 and it saves the file you need to upload to their site for validation


----------



## NoGuru

Patch how is the Patch Pot working out for you?

Nice work everyone, Updated.


----------



## SgtHop

That was close. I though for a second that I had already been removed from my place on top of the 3520s, then I realized, and I had a little sigh of relief.


----------



## marsey99

anybody else notice how many of the 775 quads are on p45 ud3 mobos?
think thats a sign of which boards are better or just which the clockers have?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


anybody else notice how many of the 775 quads are on p45 ud3 mobos?
think thats a sign of which boards are better or just which the clockers have?



People like to have what's been tested







, and not to mention that every "recommend me a board thread" starts with a UD3 post.

or

inb4UD3


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
People like to have what's been tested







, and not to mention that every "recommend me a board thread" starts with a UD3 post.

or

inb4UD3

inb4ud3 haha that's funny.
tk how you been? How is school?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
inb4ud3 haha that's funny.
tk how you been? How is school?


haha, you know you see it almost every day in an Intel thread







.

School is school, frustrating and annoying. Annoying to take classes that have absolutely NO relation to the major of your choice lol. At least I have a minor I actually have interest in









What about you Guru? It's been a while since we've spoken, well it's been a while Since I've been in this section.


----------



## mav2000

This is my result:

PII 965 C2.


----------



## setter

I7 [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844541


----------



## Starman27

Just a quick one

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844344

This baby still has a lot more potential though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


haha, you know you see it almost every day in an Intel thread







.

School is school, frustrating and annoying. Annoying to take classes that have absolutely NO relation to the major of your choice lol. At least I have a minor I actually have interest in









What about you Guru? It's been a while since we've spoken, well it's been a while Since I've been in this section.


Just signed up for school. Last time I was in school was 94







Going to go into Computers.

Updated.


----------



## ginnz

YEAH BABY!!!!

i finally did it! i broke 4.0 GHZ on my Q6600!!!! man, ive been trying for 2 years to hit the 4.0 ghz mark, and i just figured what the hell, ill try one more time right now......

i was suprised to see the bios post, then the boot into windows!!!! and here i am, posting this at over 4.0!























now, of course were not talking stability yet.... as i just booted in 3 minutes ago and took the screenies..... but im here, aint i?

heres a quick screenie.....and now im gonna celebrate with a left handed cigarette.....









and BTW, check out them temps, not too shabby, eh? i think ill relish the moment for a while, go fly my TREX 500E a bit, then come back and push er a bit further, ads im running vcore of 1.5, ill see if i can get the FSB up a bit higher, then bump up the voltage and go for 4.2......MuWAhaHaHaaa!!!!!

and........ here she is.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginnz*


YEAH BABY!!!!

i finally did it! i broke 4.0 GHZ on my Q6600!!!! man, ive been trying for 2 years to hit the 4.0 ghz mark, and i just figured what the hell, ill try one more time right now......

i was suprised to see the bios post, then the boot into windows!!!! and here i am, posting this at over 4.0!























now, of course were not talking stability yet.... as i just booted in 3 minutes ago and took the screenies..... but im here, aint i?

heres a quick screenie.....and now im gonna celebrate with a left handed cigarette.....









and BTW, check out them temps, not too shabby, eh? i think ill relish the moment for a while, go fly my TREX 500E a bit, then come back and push er a bit further, ads im running vcore of 1.5, ill see if i can get the FSB up a bit higher, then bump up the voltage and go for 4.2......MuWAhaHaHaaa!!!!!

and........ here she is.


Great job but you have to post a validation with your OCN name.


----------



## ValiumMm

Phenom II 965

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=847018


----------



## noXelon

Im in ^^,


----------



## Silverlight

valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=849679

on air


----------



## TheDark

I'm.. so close! 3.9GHz. lol


----------



## TekWarfare

Intel E6700 @ 4GHz

Multiplier: 9
FSB: 445MHz
VCore: 1.808V










I know I require a validation and I tried but as soon as I hit validate it began to load up firefox and then it BSOD'ed. I know I should add on top of the VCore to stabalise it but I'm too afraid especially with the stock intel cooler.


----------



## DraganUS

E5200 @ 4008 Mhz


----------



## NoGuru

None of these will do without a Validation with your OCN name on it.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
None of these will do without a Validation with your OCN name on it.

I knew I forgot something.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=854983
*q9550 at 4.505Ghz^^^^^*

Same name as my OCN name

















Also here is my 24/7 stable q9550 overclock, it seems that no one has posted a proof of stable overclock on there q9550 lol.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TekWarfare* 
Intel E6700 @ 4GHz

Multiplier: 9
FSB: 445MHz
VCore: 1.808V

I know I require a validation and I tried but as soon as I hit validate it began to load up firefox and then it BSOD'ed. I know I should add on top of the VCore to stabalise it but I'm too afraid especially with the stock intel cooler.

1.8vcore????







stock cooler???
















erm....just press f7 with cpuz running next time you get it to boot before it catches fire and then drop the vcore again









f7 saves the file you need to validate and you can do it on a stable machine









evolved







bugger









nice that man







im still stuck @4.4 but i aint give up yet


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
1.8vcore????







stock cooler???
















erm....just press f7 with cpuz running next time you get it to boot before it catches fire and then drop the vcore again









f7 saves the file you need to validate and you can do it on a stable machine









evolved







bugger









nice that man







im still stuck @4.4 but i aint give up yet









Lol keep going keep going, I might go insane and put 1.500 volts in my q9550 and boot 4.6Ghz stable. I put 1.48 volts and it booted all the way to windows and froze. But when i had it at 1.408volts it didnt show me the logo screen for windows XP and denied me. But im going to enjoy my q9550 for now and then if i feel the need go and raise volts for a high validation.


----------



## TekWarfare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
1.8vcore????







stock cooler???
















erm....just press f7 with cpuz running next time you get it to boot before it catches fire and then drop the vcore again









f7 saves the file you need to validate and you can do it on a stable machine







...

Thanks, I'll try and have another go later and see if I can save the file.

As soon as I save it I'll hit shutdown








*
Update:*

Thanks to marsey99 I was able to validate my overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855616










Please, can I be added to the group now?


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TekWarfare* 
Thanks, I'll try and have another go later and see if I can save the file.

As soon as I save it I'll hit shutdown








*
Update:*

Thanks to marsey99 I was able to validate my overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855616










Please, can I be added to the group now?









Dude you are scaring me with that voltage







. Thats on a stock cooler im suprised it didn't hit 95c and just reject everything bsod and shutdown







.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
1.8vcore????







stock cooler???
















erm....just press f7 with cpuz running next time you get it to boot before it catches fire and then drop the vcore again









f7 saves the file you need to validate and you can do it on a stable machine









evolved







bugger









nice that man







im still stuck @4.4 but i aint give up yet









This post made me laugh so hard









Quote:


Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat* 
Lol keep going keep going, I might go insane and put 1.500 volts in my q9550 and boot 4.6Ghz stable. I put 1.48 volts and it booted all the way to windows and froze. But when i had it at 1.408volts it didnt show me the logo screen for windows XP and denied me. But im going to enjoy my q9550 for now and then if i feel the need go and raise volts for a high validation.

Very nice OC. Be sure to stop in at the EP45 thread if you want some help going higher or just to say high







Here is da link. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TekWarfare* 
Thanks, I'll try and have another go later and see if I can save the file.

As soon as I save it I'll hit shutdown








*
Update:*

Thanks to marsey99 I was able to validate my overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855616










Please, can I be added to the group now?









Ok I guess you can come in lol. That is a crazy voltage. Why so high?

Updated to here.


----------



## Hans2k

E5300 @ 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=845595


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hans2k* 
E5300 @ 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=845595

You are already on the list. I updated you but please let me know that it's an update.
Nice OC.

Updated


----------



## Kiggold

Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 4.01 Ghz



and here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=856063


----------



## sean11978

im going to have a qx6850 in a few days so ill post some validations on watever i can get with 1.7 vcore XD


----------



## Starman27

Here's mine with the right name. Sorry.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844755


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## TekWarfare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
...Ok I guess you can come in lol. That is a crazy voltage. Why so high?

I needed the high voltage to stabalise the overclock at 4GHz otherwise it would refuse to boot windows.

Thanks for joining me


----------



## noXelon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=856908


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## )v(aster

i7 920 D0 @4.01GHz










Here is the proof!


----------



## freddy-b

Q9550 4.03Ghz



i wanna get in..!


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Dobbie

Sign me up. CPU link in sig


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dobbie*


Sign me up. CPU link in sig


Your in

Updated


----------



## Gameace

Hey sign me up my link is in my sig also.


----------



## marsey99

i just felt like playing with the gif









glad it made you smile tho


----------



## usmcz

Sign me up, please. Sig rig. (Xeon W3520)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859011


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gameace*


Hey sign me up my link is in my sig also.


Validation does not have your OCN name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


Sign me up, please. Sig rig. (Xeon W3520)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859011











In

Updated


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Validation does not have your OCN name.

In

Updated


UPDATE

Thanks for quick reply - just was messing around with it again and have an Update (probably as far as I will push it).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859050


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Eastrider

Core 2 Quad, Q6600, 1,3125VID. Cooled with water.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=570479


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eastrider* 
Core 2 Quad, Q6600, 1,3125VID. Cooled with water.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=570479

Added

Updated


----------



## SgtHop

Damn and blast! I've been beaten. This will not stand!

Lol, be expecting an update from me later tonight.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Damn and blast! I've been beaten. This will not stand!

Lol, be expecting an update from me later tonight.

lol I'm the same way









How do you like the new board?


----------



## SgtHop

It's nice, everything is pretty much in the same place as it was on my UD3P, but overclocking is a mystery to me. I still haven't been able to get it stable at that magical 4GHz number, and I'm needing some help with it. However, complete stability isn't needed for a max clock run. I should be able to get 4.6ish to boot.


----------



## usmcz

SgtHop - I've gotten a pretty stable setup at 4.2ghz with this W3520 now, if you want to discuss via pm so we don't clog this up I'd be glad to share what I've found to work for my hardware.

I hope you do beat my score, it gives me a reason to push it a little further


----------



## usmcz

NoGuru (tried to PM, but full)

on the results page for 4ghz o/c, the proof link for mine (w3520) links to someone else's 4ghz validation


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I would greatly appreciate that. I will take any and all help I can get. I'm not at home now, and I won't be for quite some time, but I'll send you a message when I get there.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


NoGuru (tried to PM, but full)

on the results page for 4ghz o/c, the proof link for mine (w3520) links to someone else's 4ghz validation


Deleted some 600 messages so there should be room now.
Opps, I will fix the link now







sorry.

Edit: Fixed and checked.


----------



## tK FuRY

I think I have my new 24/7 OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859651

4.4GHz - 5-4-4-15 RAM









I might actually work on stabilizing 4.5-4.75GHz for 24/7. (psh, and they say my board blows at high FSBs







)

OK This is the new one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859755

Another new one







, FINALLY!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859793 

If it wasn't for SLI - this board would be gone


----------



## Salman8506

@ tk Fury:Good News for you incase if you want to go for Intel
Sli on intel Chipset. And im using it works like charm...

Add me please

Pentium D 4Ghz:Proof
E5200 4.25Ghz:Proof


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

My AMD setup:








validation
My Intel Setup:








validation

k-0™ = *k*airi_*zero*blade


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*


@ tk Fury:Good News for you incase if you want to go for Intel
Sli on intel Chipset. And im using it works like charm...

Add me please

Pentium D 4Ghz:Proof
E5200 4.25Ghz:Proof



I completely give up on LGA775 lol. It's too much of a hassle to buy a new P45 board to maybe gain 50MHz stable.


----------



## NoGuru

New rule added to first post.

Updated.


----------



## ooh

4GHz on my Xeon W3520, running stable @ 1.24v

I've read the rules!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ooh* 


4GHz on my Xeon W3520, running stable @ 1.24v

I've read the rules!









All right your in!

Updated


----------



## Salman8506

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
I completely give up on LGA775 lol. It's too much of a hassle to buy a new P45 board to maybe gain 50MHz stable.

That's a wise choice


----------



## sexybastard

4523mhz core i7 920

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832827

I have read the rules


----------



## BradleyKZN

I have read the rules, but I dont have a CPU-Z validation, could I post HWbot screens?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN* 
I have read the rules, but I dont have a CPU-Z validation, could I post HWbot screens?

No sorry, it's not hard to get a CPU-Z validation.

Updated


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Silly q9550 overclock.


Highest clocked q9550 on overclock.net? O;


----------



## Amdkillsintel

I've read the rules, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861580.


----------



## NoGuru

Great job on a Q9550!

Updated


----------



## dennyb

@ 3volvedcombat--
Nice job


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ 3volvedcombat--
Nice job


Thank you, Im eventually going to go for some high voltage and see if i can get 4.65-4.8Ghz out of this beast.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


Thank you, Im eventually going to go for some high voltage and see if i can get 4.65-4.8Ghz out of this beast.


Ya, maybe you should see what the WR is for your chip. You can get listed if you reach the top 30

edit -looks like you are in the top 30 if you enter your clock--congrats
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634

4871 MHZ is the top spot


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya, maybe you should see what the WR is for your chip. You can get listed if you reach the top 30

edit -looks like you are in the top 30 if you enter your clock--congrats
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634

4871 MHZ is the top spot


Haahaahaha I cant even belive i maid it that high on the list yet i havnt given a sure voltage shot for even higher speeds. If i get 4.7Ghz i should be a beast of force?

*EDIT*I BARELY MAID IT HAAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


Haahaahaha I cant even belive i maid it that high on the list yet i havnt given a sure voltage shot for even higher speeds. If i get 4.7Ghz i should be a beast of force?



You are not pushing much voltage for the clock you already have,so my guess is you can at least reach the top 10/ 15---go for it









Edit --When you go for a record pull 1 stick of Ram out of the box. It makes it easier to boot high--my 4887 run was on 2 gb Ram---I also ran video card at stock speed- you need to take as much stress off of the board as you can so you can boot high


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
You are not pushing much voltage for the clock you already have,so my guess is you can at least reach the top 10/ 15---go for it









Edit --When you go for a record pull 1 stick of Ram out of the box. It makes it easier to boot high--my 4887 run was on 2 gb Ram---I also ran video card at stock speed- you need to take as much stress off of the board as you can so you can boot high

Ive got a new high

it took a 1.56volts from 1.44volts to get 5 more Mhz. LOL!!!!!!
I wont brag about 5Mhz much but its enough.
That puts my 28th on list from 30th. Ill just leave it at this im prowd i got a crazy clocker, but bummed at the voltage needed for that dam increase >.<

Ya i belive thats what was going on, i dont need that much dam voltage for 5 more Mhz. I will try that tomorrow. Thank you for the tip.
*EDIT*http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634 28th highest over clock world record,
I read the rules and you put world records in


----------



## bluebunny

shoot @ least you got 5 more mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat* 
Ive got a new high

it took a 1.56volts from 1.44volts to get 5 more Mhz. LOL!!!!!!
I wont brag about 5Mhz much but its enough.
That puts my 28th on list from 30th. Ill just leave it at this im prowd i got a crazy clocker, but bummed at the voltage needed for that dam increase >.<

Ya i belive thats what was going on, i dont need that much dam voltage for 5 more Mhz. I will try that tomorrow. Thank you for the tip.
*EDIT*http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634 28th highest over clock world record,
I read the rules and you put world records in









Great job, I will add you tomorrow but dennyb is correct it helps a lot to pull out a couple sticks of ram when benching and don't be afraid to bump up MCH.


----------



## StretchNuts

I have read the rules, here is my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=865706


----------



## NoGuru

3volvedcombat you forgot to post the validation.

Updated


----------



## xd_1771

Wow... judging from the relatively small amount of Phenom II owners with 4ghz overclocks, I guess I'm a lucky guy








OC [in sig, along with CPU-Z validation]: 217x18.5 = 4020mhz, stable
Nothing higher is stable, sadly







or maybe my voltages aren't high enough...?
EDIT: Wait, CPU-Z validation rejected? What the heck does that mean?
EDIT: New validation, worked after a few memory settings change








And just to comply with everything and since I did, _I read the rules_.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

4.655Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870787








Doing some speed crunching. Im going to try to hit a higher clock just by raising FSB and lowering voltage. I keep thinking that im getting higher raising voltage yet i actually raised the fsb voltage which gave me the improvement. I had it at 1.62volts for the fsb voltage with all the references on normal values.


----------



## tK FuRY

1.76v ... wow, that scares me lol.


----------



## Buggedout

Read the rules








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=871030


----------



## MADMAX22

Ive got two of them in my sig. E6600 and E4300. I guess youll have to add a spot for the 4300 chips lol.

Proof is in the links. If you want I can post a pic in the post.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated everyone but 3voledcombat, cause I know your trying to go higher.


----------



## marsey99

i think i need to get f9 back on and see what i can do with mine









edit







best i can hope for is 4.59 coz i know3 my ram will crap out on me then


----------



## SgtHop

You can always lower the RAM ratio, bring the memory clocks down.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Jackolantern

E6850 @ 4Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=875303










Its an awsome chip. my Q6600 wouldnt go past 3ghz :S


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


You can always lower the RAM ratio, bring the memory clocks down.










thats running 1:1 m8







they only do 540









little bit more for you tho ng











getting there slowly but i will get 4.5


----------



## Cpyder

Core i7 920 @ 4.009GHz @ 1.3V










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=875553


----------



## psi_guy

i7-920 at 4.0ghz.

proof in sig.

read the rules.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Cpyder

Thank you!

PS. I believe the red color tag is messed up, but no big deal.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpyder*


Thank you!

PS. I believe the red color tag is messed up, but no big deal.


Fixed, thank you.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 







thats running 1:1 m8







they only do 540









little bit more for you tho ng











getting there slowly but i will get 4.5









Hope you don't pass my 4.655Ghz over clock







. But you might hit a voltage wall around 4.6Ghz like i did and then have to raise 300mV just to get 25-50Mhz boost in speed. It will also be extremely unstable to. But i can do 4.63Ghz at 1.44 volts which is insane!!!!!!!1


----------



## n1helix

i would like to add my 955 too, proof in my sig


----------



## Farwalker

i7-860 running 4214MHz with 1.352v. Still working on what is the highest it will run Windows 7 Professional 64bit.

Edit 14:42 12/11/2009: *4233.6*MHz (201.6 x 21)
I had to beat Aavikkokettu's 4.21 GHz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=877386


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Farwalker

Update! New personal best.
4233.6MHz (201.6 x 21)
I had to beat Aavikkokettu's 4.21 GHz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=877386
__________________


----------



## Kidem

4.2 ghz







Proof in sig and here is image


----------



## Kidem

*4.51GHZ*







Well i went back and tried more with some success havent test stabile yet except played some cod4 but here is proof

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=878215


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## freakb18c1

here is 4.653 ghz @ 517 fsb on 8gb of ram









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851771


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
here is 4.653 ghz @ 517 fsb on 8gb of ram









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851771

Nice OC, did you read the Rules?

Updated


----------



## sexybastard

this is my second entry. consider it an update. i7 920 @ 4629mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=881120

I have read the rules


----------



## spartacus

UPDATE!

I've read the rules.









Got My E8400 E0 to 4.4Ghz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=731634


----------



## fullthrottle

I've read the rules.

i7 920 on p6t regular at 4467mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=881383


----------



## NoGuru

Very nice OC's boys.

Updated


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Very nice OC's boys.

Updated

thanks for the update

also, not to be picky or anything, but i should be above FTW 420 as my clock is slightly higher









appreciate you maintaining this thread +1


----------



## FtW 420

I've read the rules, & will update my previous entry with this one:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=745392

another thread lead me to this one where I saw my name mentioned.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn man. Nice OC!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I've read the rules, & will update my previous entry with this one:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=745392

another thread lead me to this one where I saw my name mentioned.










Stop following me... everywhere


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I've read the rules, & will update my previous entry with this one:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=745392

another thread lead me to this one where I saw my name mentioned.









Fantastic OC









Updated


----------



## mtbmike777

Bloomfield [email protected]










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=882310

I have read the rules

mtbmike777

I will definately be updating this in the near future with a increase in O.C im currently playing around with 4.6ghz nearly stable


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


Bloomfield [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=882310

I have read the rules

mtbmike777

I will definately be updating this in the near future with a increase in O.C im currently playing around with 4.6ghz nearly stable


I will wait a few days then to add you. It is a lot to do, to add or update each one.


----------



## Zzyzx

Yes, I read the rules.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I will wait a few days then to add you. It is a lot to do, to add or update each one.



np's


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## d3lusiional

Update 4.26ghz
Read the rules
I don't think ill try anything higher for now im fine with this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920893


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3lusiional*


new here, Core i7 950 4.01ghz. Read the rules
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883172


Added, welcome to OCN.

Updeated


----------



## d3lusiional

thanks took me a bit first qaud core but im happy with it


----------



## SpammisT

Back! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=878446


----------



## phatkiid01

I read the rules I'm new here. I'm d3lusiional's brother helped me get 4 ghz stable http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883822


----------



## Darkshadow74

Here we go, I can now say I have done it. here is my CPUz validation. and here is my screen shot.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpammisT*


Back! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=878446


Please submit in your OCN name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phatkiid01*


I read the rules I'm new here. I'm d3lusiional's brother helped me get 4 ghz stable http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883822


Welcome to OCN, please submit your validation in your OCN name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkshadow74*


Here we go, I can now say I have done it. here is my CPUz validation. and here is my screen shot.


Nice job.

Updated


----------



## spixel

e8400 @ 4.811ghz 1.4v


----------



## Boat

E8400 C0 @ 4.0Ghz.























Validate!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831111


----------



## bluebunny

shoot darkshadow does that say 1.4 for vcore??
thats a lot of heat for 4.5
btw good OC


----------



## Kahnray

I have read the rules,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=881308

965 C2, 4.01ghz on 1.525v

Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Villosa

Hello,

E8400 EO @ 4.32 GHZ








72 hours OCCT stable done long ago though so no proof there.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Darkshadow74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
shoot darkshadow does that say 1.4 for vcore??
thats a lot of heat for 4.5
btw good OC

On watercooling. and at full load times are about 66-69c. Does that sound about right? or am I still off?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkshadow74*


On watercooling. and at full load times are about 66-69c. Does that sound about right? or am I still off?


I would say those temps are good.


----------



## Darkshadow74

Thank you


----------



## davidm71

So what do you need to do exactly to get into the club? Just take a cpu-z validation? Prime for how long? Is my Evga 4ghz stability club proof pic transferable for proof?

Thanks.


----------



## MM-K

NoGuru: thats a nice OC you running on that E8400. What are your temps like?


----------



## niclope420

sorry, edited to include my name
4.2 ghz

About 5 hrs so far for prime (all i've had time for







).

My first overclock, coming of a pentium 4 3.0 and boy does this fly by comparison(i love it!!!)









Lapped a Thermalright ultra 120 extreme(true) and have so far seen what I believe are good numbers
idle temps 29c
Load 63c (cpu not core, core is about 70 max ) under full load prime 95

I've actually achieved lower volts and am testing now(writing this with a laptop). running 1.3125 (have tested lower with turboV and I know it could pass lower)

I am thoroughly impressed with the 920 chip, even though I have limited knowledge of overclocking and comparisons of from chip to chip, but I think this thing is a marvel. Its so effortless.

intel 920 4.2
thermalright true
Asus P6t deluxe V2
Corsair 6gb dominator gt 2000mhz (overkill i know, but i'm hoping they become useful with the intel 6 core- 1366 and I can find another set cheap for 12gb)
EVGA 9800GTX+ (Raedon 5850 coming soon)
Corsair 750 Power supply
Seagate 1.5tb
Antec 1200

idle 29
Load 63


----------



## StretchNuts

you need to be going by your core temps. that is what matters.


----------



## spixel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885791

e8400 4.86ghz 1.44v
super pi 1m 9.687s


----------



## Raiko187

4.523ghz atm


----------



## alancsalt

Guys, it may help to go read page 1 of the thread, and then add "I have read the rules" to yr posts?


----------



## Tazi

heres my new chip I7 [email protected](for now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885468


----------



## Tazi

my bad Noguru (update) I7 [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885468


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
NoGuru: thats a nice OC you running on that E8400. What are your temps like?

Let me check it's been a while. Right now I am idling at 27C and load is 45C after about 1 minute of prime95.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spixel* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885791

e8400 4.86ghz 1.44v
super pi 1m 9.687s

That is a nice OC and super pi time, not many have beat my pi so congrats.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Guys, it may help to go read page 1 of the thread, and then add "I have read the rules" to yr posts?

Thank you, that is mostly so people submit there validation with there OCN name, but it still does not help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯* 
my bad Noguru (update) I7 [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885468

Both validations where the some.

Updated


----------



## niclope420

Sorry for not reading the rules in the beginning, I was very tired(i posted late). Here is the UPDATE

If I bring it down to 3.8 for a while can I still be in the club???









(i think I know your answer







)


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## KOBALT

KOBALT
i7 920 @4.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887450

thanks


----------



## 21276

Just barely squeeked out 4.2ghz and its 4:21am, so I'm done for the night.

i7 920 D0 - 4199.89MHz

CPUz link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887462

and yes, I read the rules.


----------



## kilowatt

Here My i5-750 @ *4ghz*









 click Me !


----------



## Tazi

heh NoGuru,(read the rules&update)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887840


----------



## Boat

***UPDATE***

Here is my final, stable CPU-Z validation for my E8400 C0 @ 4.0Ghz.

Validate!


----------



## qTAP

E8600 at 4.2ghz stable. add me on the list









I'll post validate it when get home from school.


----------



## NoGuru

This club is getting to big! I should have started a 4.50 GHz club









Nice OC's all.

Updated


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This club is getting to big! I should have started a 4.50 GHz club









Nice OC's all.

Updated



I'd blame the i7 D0's overclockability. They hit 4.0ghz like its stock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


I'd blame the i7 D0's overclockability. They hit 4.0ghz like its stock.


No doubt, I add at least 3 to 6 a day


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This club is getting to big! I should have started a 4.50 GHz club









Or a 5 Ghz club.









Then you could really relax.

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Or a 5 Ghz club.









Then you could really relax.

Thanks for all your hard work.

When I go back to work and can afford to break stuff, this chip WILL hit 5 GHz, that's when I'll make the club.


----------



## Stevinchy

i5 750 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888359


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## 21276

Update!

4.6ghz! That was a toughy, I'm afraid to put that much voltage into it after just getting it. I probably didn't need that much, but I'm still learning the x58 platform after using my old DFI P35 and Q6600 for so long.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888898









(dang resized pics)


----------



## KOBALT

UPDATE

4.4GHz on air









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889127


----------



## Darkshadow74

Well I am happy, i been tinkering with my OC to get it 100% stable, well I got it at 4.3ghz at 1.36v and VTT +100mhz. And on a Linx 25000 x20 pass it only got 68c the highest. Now I will be moving up to 4.4ghz.


----------



## Stevinchy

You spelled my name wrong in the list!!

Stevinchy


----------



## Salami991

Not sure how stable this is but just validated it to be 3rd on the i5 OC scores







: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889824

Edit: Stable at 1.3-1.31v: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889920

Oh, and I've now read the rules.


----------



## kiwwanna

Add me please.

i7 @ 4.1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890226
Attachment 133736

I have read the rules.


----------



## NoGuru

Updated.

Does anyone know how to do html code? I am thinking about passing the club on.


----------



## tanderson

im at 4.0 right now with an e8400 that i just got, how do i validate it and send it in?


----------



## tanderson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890392 is that the right way to validate it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890392 is that the right way to validate it?


That's how you do it, but your OCN name is not on the validation.


----------



## tanderson

ah, how do i add that?

EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890407


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


ah, how do i add that?

EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890407


Good job!

Updated


----------



## tanderson

thank you!


----------



## Hdusu64346

I have read the rules and am about to post a validation link.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=891139
4.4ghz


----------



## Izvire

Read the rules, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=891099


----------



## jfizz84

jfizz84 in please
4gigz on water....easy 
had 4.33 validation, but says JAY-PC cuz thats default PC name. Oh well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=891507


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

4.6ghz for me...
][/URL]

-edit, no how do we get the cool 4ghz under our name?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


4.6ghz for me...


-edit, no how do we get the cool 4ghz under our name?


Not sure what you are asking.

Updated


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not sure what you are asking.

Updated


I have seen a few people that had "4ghz" under their usernames, I wondered how to do that?

Also, I am very sorry, but I also posted up the wrong link, sorry for making you do the work twice...

Here ya go:
][/URL]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


I have seen a few people that had "4ghz" under their usernames, I wondered how to do that?

Also, I am very sorry, but I also posted up the wrong link, sorry for making you do the work twice...

Here ya go:



At the bottom of the list of names there is a php, just copy and paste it into you signature.
Also the new validation is not you OCN name.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


At the bottom of the list of names there is a php, just copy and paste it into you signature.
Also the new validation is not you OCN name.


I know, I don't know why though, I just created the account and used badfastbusa as my username and obviously put my name in there (James Smith), I don't know if you can see my email address on there, but it is [email protected] if that will work.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


I know, I don't know why though, I just created the account and used badfastbusa as my username and obviously put my name in there (James Smith), I don't know if you can see my email address on there, but it is [email protected] if that will work.


You can manually change your name, on the validation tab in CPU-Z. I think you have to do it every time, unless your computers name is your OCN name.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Hmm nice, except for Patch that uses outer space temperatures I still have the fastest P4







And on air with slow fan.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Hmm nice, except for Patch that uses outer space temperatures I still have the fastest P4







And on air with slow fan.


Yeah, that's a good one. I would have gotten closer to you but the board volts top out at 1.55 or something like that for the chip.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You can manually change your name, on the validation tab in CPU-Z. I think you have to do it every time, unless your computers name is your OCN name.

But if i put badfastbusa in there, it automatically says my name in the validation instead of my username... I don't get it... I have even tried to clear my cookies etc and still no luck... Hell, i guess the one you have posted up for me is going to have to work... That sucks!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah, that's a good one. I would have gotten closer to you but the board volts top out at 1.55 or something like that for the chip.

I can't remember the exact value that mobo can do but my EVGA which I OC'd my CPU on yesterday had a 1.8v limit.
Also, PM when you manage to OC past me on a 600RPM fan that uses U.L.N.A. which makes it even slower.


----------



## Salami991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
At the bottom of the list of names there is a php, just copy and paste it into you signature.
Also the new validation is not you OCN name.

I think he means your title, like yours is 'Intel Overclocker'.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salami991* 
I think he means your title, like yours is 'Intel Overclocker'.

Yup, thats what i meant.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salami991* 
I think he means your title, like yours is 'Intel Overclocker'.


Oh, ok that's in your profile somewhere, It is a little hard to find.


----------



## hokk

Sup

i7 920 @ 4.515.1Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=719764
E3200 @ 4.199.7Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=778250


----------



## Riskitall84

Im in - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=760386


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Ok, I got it, now it says Badfastbusa... I was validating through EVGA Eleet, thats why it was doing it, this validation was through cpuZ...

Update please









][/URL]

-edit, I inched out the win over sexybastard, maybe I can borrow some of that sexyness now and quit being such a geek LOL


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Sorry about the double post, I thought I hit edit on my last post.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


Ok, I got it, now it says Badfastbusa... I was validating through EVGA Eleet, thats why it was doing it, this validation was through cpuZ...

Update please











-edit, I inched out the win over sexybastard, maybe I can borrow some of that sexyness now and quit being such a geek LOL


Once I added you I seen why that little bit made a big difference in your position.

Updated


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Indeed my friend! Thank you sir, that bumped me way up there... I am going to try tonight or tomorrow to get 47XXmhz


----------



## mtbmike777

thats me NoGuru hit my cieling i think rigerous testing for the last few nights but this is where stable ends for me and i dont see how i can go any further without weeks of testing and some tweaks so put me in at this ta, i dont think its to shabby do you?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892054


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


thats me NoGuru hit my cieling i think rigerous testing for the last few nights but this is where stable ends for me and i dont see how i can go any further without weeks of testing and some tweaks so put me in at this ta, i dont think its to shabby you?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892054


Heck no that isn't shabby, thats awesome!


----------



## MADMAX22

Well got the number 16 spot for the world record database for the 9550. Not to bad.

4692mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892776

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634


----------



## bluebunny

this is a little OT but
BADFASTBUSA did you find a way around the 220 bclk wall thats been killing me idk how to get around it ..


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Well got the number 16 spot for the world record database for the 9550. Not to bad.

4692mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892776

Very noice man.


----------



## Villosa

Got an update!

E8400 4.50 GHz @ 1.33v with 24hr OCCT proof. There was some sort of error in the program after my test and I didn't even get my cool graphs...


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
thats me NoGuru hit my cieling i think rigerous testing for the last few nights but this is where stable ends for me and i dont see how i can go any further without weeks of testing and some tweaks so put me in at this ta, i dont think its to shabby do you?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892054

hey NoGuru dont know if you missed this bub but thats me all done mate thanks
mike


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebunny*


this is a little OT but 
BADFASTBUSA did you find a way around the 220 bclk wall thats been killing me idk how to get around it ..


I sure did, I took my junk P6T back to microcenter and got my money back and bought a EVGA Classified E760... Problem Solved! LOL


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Well got the number 16 spot for the world record database for the 9550. Not to bad.

4692mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892776

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=634


Very, very nice job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


hey NoGuru dont know if you missed this bub but thats me all done mate thanks
mike


I don't usually do updates on the weekend, got ya in there. Nice job.

Updated


----------



## Kick

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898293

i read the OP

all on stock


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

E7500 @ 4.00Ghz 364x11 Vcore at 1.424V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898458
Idle is 42C and 100% load is 59C to 67C


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Kick

~update

Kick
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898477


----------



## datflipkid

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900196


----------



## gummybear199

E8400 @ 4Ghz 1.352vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900214









how long do you want prime to run for stability proof?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gummybear199*


E8400 @ 4Ghz 1.352vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900214









how long do you want prime to run for stability proof?


No need for stability here.


----------



## datflipkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *datflipkid* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900196

plz


----------



## Caedis

i5 @ 4.01Ghz 
Stable on P95 overnight btw


----------



## NoGuru

Does anyone read the rules?

Updated


----------



## Caedis

Yes.... I read the rules...

Update

i5 @ 4.31Ghz 

Yes, it's stable after an overnight Prime 95 and LinX run.


----------



## nathris

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=901039

i5 750 @4.00GHz 1.317v

This thing does 4GHz stable at less volts than my e8400. Definitely a good upgrade


----------



## NoGuru

Is there anyone who would like to take this club over?

Updated


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

i7 920 4ghz proof

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902752


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Is there anyone who would like to take this club over?

Updated


toooo much work lol


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Is it just me or is there 2 of these clubs going? Reaper is the mod of the other one?


----------



## SgtHop

That one is just for i7s. But, you're right, they are a bit redundant.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That one is just for i7s. But, you're right, they are a bit redundant.


I just wondered, but I like this one a lot better because everything is in order of the overclocks.

Great job on keeping this club going and updated!!!


----------



## SgtHop

I concur. I think this one has been around longer, too.


----------



## NoGuru

We do not discriminate with Company's, or model numbers.









Updated


----------



## Hyraelle

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906227

E8400 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## Bigshades92

Yes! my new UD3P let me break 4ghz!

Q9550 (8.5 x 471), 4003.39 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906574

Hehe...


----------



## ghost55

someday, i hope to join this elite group of overclocking masters.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghost55* 
someday, i hope to join this elite group of overclocking masters.

First the Dell must die.


----------



## Caedis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghost55* 
someday, i hope to join this elite group of overclocking masters.

Meh, it's cool, 4ghz is pretty easy to get to. It's the magical numbers between 4 and 5GHz that are hard. Especially on anything less than Peltier or Liquid Nitrogen/Dry Ice.


----------



## alexhughes79

4.02GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906900


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## gian84

Pls add my e6300 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=908381


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## haticK

i7 920 @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=909824


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## epidemic

Guess you can change mine from the e8400 to the q9550.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=909909


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epidemic*


Guess you can change mine from the e8400 to the q9550.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=909909


No need to change, just add.









Updated


----------



## gian84

updated e6300 dual-core @4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=910051


----------



## _GTech

Thought I was being left out, so I went to 4.013 GHz with my i5, can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=911719


----------



## hxcnero

4ghz C3 Phenom 2 965

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912131


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## marsey99

i know i said i had finished but i put a fan on my nb last night and upped the voltages some more











i know its a pita updating the op i know but you can :nutkick: if you want coz i hit 4.5ghz and i dont care


----------



## zedex

just got it OC'ed... after a few crashes possibly because of RAM... here is what I ended up with:


----------



## lockhead

Please add me again









Just upgraded to i7 920

EDIT: Sorry, I forgot this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914325


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i know i said i had finished but i put a fan on my nb last night and upped the voltages some more











i know its a pita updating the op i know but you can :nutkick: if you want coz i hit 4.5ghz and i dont care









lol no prob brother. I just think you can get to 4.54









Updated


----------



## minu94

I'll try tomorrow to get a bigger OC. Any ideas?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


I'll try tomorrow to get a bigger OC. Any ideas?


Yeah, get a validation.


----------



## Jokersrwild

Please add me to the 4GHZ club.









Here is the CPUZ Validation

Here is the Torture Test Image


----------



## cl04k3d

E7200 @ 4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900749


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## crashdummy35

Nice to finally be in the Club. I'll get my benches run ASAP.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Nice to finally be in the Club. I'll get my benches run ASAP.


Looking forward to it, just try and wait till you think your done benching so I don't have to move you to much


----------



## minu94

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=915421
Pretty proud of myself.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=915421
Pretty proud of myself.


Should be, nice job.

Updated


----------



## Saber][Rider

I have read the rules.








i5 750 @ 4,2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=916434


----------



## striker833

I have read the rules

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=916458


----------



## cl04k3d

Sorry in my other post I forgot to say I read the rules.
I read the rules.

E7200 @ 4.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900749


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Sorry in my other post I forgot to say I read the rules.
I read the rules.

E7200 @ 4.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900749

I don't think you did, you have to validate with your OCN name.
Should I give you a few minutes?

Edit: Updated


----------



## marsey99

lol









you know i might try for 4.54ghz now that you have twisted my arm


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


lol









you know i might try for 4.54ghz now that you have twisted my arm










It will put you in a good spot in the list, plus you can do it.


----------



## cl04k3d

I read the rules.

E7200 @ 4.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917122


----------



## 2TheYen

I read the rules.

Q9550 @ 4.00
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917088


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Torstur

I read the rules.

i7 [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917832


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## pluke the 2




----------



## KitRae

Good Day All, Just hit the 4GHz mark with only 1.28V. Is that good for a E8400 E0 revision? Proof is in the Signature and will be added to my pictures. I have Read the Rules.









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=11802


----------



## Caedis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KitRae* 
Good Day All, Just hit the 4GHz mark with only 1.28V. Is that good for a E8400 E0 revision? Proof is in the Signature and will be added to my pictures. I have Read the Rules.









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=11802

I never personally used that proc, but I can say I used about ~1.25vcore to get to 4.01GHz on my i5. Not sure if theres a correlation at all. But I know it's defiantly do-able with a little bit of patience.


----------



## Pinoytrek

Hello,

built my rig 3 days ago and wanted to join the 4ghz club.

Be kind this is my first post







. Btw I read the rules.


----------



## Pinoytrek

sorry, just realised I have the wrong cpu-z id on my validation. see my updated signature for the correct cpuz id


----------



## pluke the 2

Pinoytrek said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are your temps like?


----------



## Pinoytrek

idling at 40-41 using real temp and core temp readings, on load prime 95 it reaches max 77c.

love the H50!


----------



## cl04k3d

I read the rules,

Update
E7200 @ 4.4GHZ









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=919182


----------



## JD16

Idling at 45-50 using core temp readings, on load prime 95 it reaches 85c.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=919218


----------



## bigblock

I read the rules, what rules?
Here's mine @ 4.2, first try for an old newbee.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=919440


----------



## Saber][Rider

@OP
You forgot a "]" at my entry on the front page,when you added me. Kinda looks wired.
Im at the bottom at Sockel 1156

+Rep for your work in this thread









And a happy new year 2010 everyone


----------



## lilraver018

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920273

may i join?


----------



## deviot

I read the rules
i5 750 - 4269.3mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920988


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## combat_jack

Rules??? We don't need no stinkin rules!!!
Yeah....I read em.









Validation is in my sig....

i7 860 @ 4.01 GHz (for the moment.....muwahhh!)


----------



## sexybastard

I will try to get my 920 the revered 5ghz territory but I will need to raise the PCI-E clock in order to break that 222 BCLK wall and I want to get my hands on a cheapo video card in case I end up frying it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Read the rules

AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz

Update me please

cpuZ Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925366


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Read the rules

AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz

Update me please

cpuZ Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925366

Added but I did not see your name, I don't think it was a update.

Updated


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

I wish i could beat the other E7500's but my ram and motherboard aren't cut out for it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Added but I did not see your name, I don't think it was a update.

Updated


sorry, I just meant add me


----------



## cl04k3d

Update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925552
[email protected]

read the rules.


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914831 count me in


----------



## Monkey92

I read the rules, and here is my .


----------



## shaolin95

Here is my entry:
965 C3 @ 4100Mhz
Vcore 1.536
NB 1.2
NB Freq 2665 Mhz
RAM 4GB DDR3 1366Mhz 6-6-6-24-28 1T 
Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
Bios F3L
Cooler: Air Noctua NH-D14
Windows 7 64bits



I do not have a 4.1 validation, in fact I have a 4.3 validation one but I did not add it to this one as I can get lots of higher validation screens but that does not mean anything to me....only stable system matter to me.
If you need the 4.1 validation I will edit the post when I get home then.
Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Yes, I need a validation with your OCN name.

Is there anyone that wants to take this club over? If I get to busy with school, I will have to close it.

Updated


----------



## shaolin95

So what do you prefer the highest validation I can do or my best stable overclock validated?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


So what do you prefer the highest validation I can do or my best stable overclock validated?


You do not need to be stable, so go for highest validation.


----------



## azianai

i7 920 4.0 OC stable =D
C0 stepping.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912790


----------



## redowns

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=926854

Phenom II x4 965 BE!


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## GOTFrog

Add me, Q9550 @ 500 x 8.5 = 4250

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927106


----------



## DraganUS

Sign me in again.

E8200 @ 4008 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927136


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## NoGuru

I will be handing this thread over to clo4k3d. Thanks for dealing with me Overclockers.


----------



## FtW 420

Thank you, not many of these threads are updated as regularly as yours has been, you've done an outstanding job at it.
Good luck to clo4k3d on the takeover.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Thank you, not many of these threads are updated as regularly as yours has been, you've done an outstanding job at it.
Good luck to clo4k3d on the takeover.

Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Good luck to clo4k3d on the takeover.

Thanks!


----------



## PCCstudent

Here's my 4.0 run, perhaps all are not in the correct format. at least I can make this posting at 4.0ghz. Never went over 50C. I think this mobo is awesome.



Isn't it possible to change rigs name? I used a new name when I loaded Win 7 64 for the final time today,with activation. A 64-bit OS that makes 4.0 with 8gb, and I did not know what a "unlocked multiplier" was 4mts ago.

I have read the rules, if I must change the name on my PC to reflect my screen name I will and make another ru. I certainlt can go higher if stability is not required.


----------



## hondamx525

Ive read the rules.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927711


----------



## Humble Pie

i've read the rules
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=928525

AMD Phenom II x2 550 BE @ 4.0GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## marsey99

i hope cloaked knows how high a standard people have gotten used to in this thread and how much hard work it will be to fill your boots m8









i wanna say thanks for keeping it going so long, i know it cant of been too much fun when people like me keep posting every other day









group hug for NG


----------



## dennyb

NoG -you did a great job as moderator of the thread. So,thanks for all your hard work and the time you put in on the thread and for helping everywhere on the forum


----------



## X3NIA

I've read the rules. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=928976


----------



## KitRae

UPDATE - I hit the 4.2GHz Mark. Now just to get it to be stable on P95.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=11887


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KitRae*


UPDATE - I hit the 4.2GHz Mark. Now just to get it to be stable on P95.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=11887



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929004
you need the link lol i pulled it up for you


----------



## KitRae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929004
you need the link lol i pulled it up for you


Thanks. LOL. I pasted the wrong one. LOL


----------



## PCCstudent

New validation with proper name.

I have read the rules.


----------



## bk7794

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920029 4.03ghz..


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Retoric

Have read the rules

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929550


----------



## deviot

"UPDATE" I5 @ 4.52GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929871


----------



## cyko420

[email protected], also 1600 mhz patriot ram oc'd to 1900 linked and synced 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929891


----------



## cyko420

mmm, sorry to double post.... i read the rules


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deviot*


"UPDATE" I5 @ 4.52GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929871


Nice job, glad to see people are starting to push these more









Updated


----------



## deviot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice job, glad to see people are starting to push these more









Updated

Thanks


----------



## cyko420

I am almost at my goal of 2000 fsb on air.
Could you update my clock on the list please?
I would wait till i got there to ask you to update, but it might me a while.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931406


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyko420*


I am almost at my goal of 2000 fsb on air.
Could you update my clock on the list please?
I would wait till i got there to ask you to update, but it might me a while.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931406


I may wait a day or two if you are trying for higher clocks, if I forget just ask.


----------



## hondamx525

had to at least tie the highest listed for my chip haha! updated.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931593


----------



## dcesarec

heres mine...Its 24/7 stabile...
I can give it more voltage but I dont want...yet...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=932436


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyko420* 
I am almost at my goal of 2000 fsb on air.
Could you update my clock on the list please?
I would wait till i got there to ask you to update, but it might me a while.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931406

Ok, added

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hondamx525* 
had to at least tie the highest listed for my chip haha! updated.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931593

Nice job, gotta love the top









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
heres mine...Its 24/7 stabile...
I can give it more voltage but I dont want...yet...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=932436

Nice job on low volts. If you want to get the full potential out of the chip, stop by the EP45-U thread. We can get you tuned in like a race car. Here is the link. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

Updated. Hey Mods, when are you going to change the thread owner?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You do not need to be stable, so go for highest validation.









Ah! Then I might've gone even further








But since I changed the P4 to the old Q6600 that was in this rig I'd rather keep my 4.86GHz record








Only patch was faster and I bet he didn't use a NH-U12P with a 300(three hundred) RPM Nexus fan as a cooler.


----------



## dcesarec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice job on low volts. If you want to get the full potential out of the chip, stop by the EP45-U thread. We can get you tuned in like a race car. Here is the link. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

well,thank you wery much...i have noticed that my processor is better than the others...voltage is on stock...^^
i will take a look on the gigabyte thread


----------



## aSl33pR0

Hello,

Can i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933498

Kindest regards,

aSl33pR0


----------



## aSl33pR0

Hello,

As you guys seem to be the gods of i7 overclocking... Could you tell me how to config my ram for best results? I cant get my system to boot unless i am using 762Mhz dram clock.

help?

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## DJ4g63t

Little jump for me. New mobo still trying to figure it out.

4.2Ghz E8500

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933891


----------



## zedex

update: new validation
(not really clock speed, just raised vcore so it's more stable now... had a few crashes... and new GPU!)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933961


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Little jump for me. New mobo still trying to figure it out.

4.2Ghz E8500

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933891

Lucky for you I am a Master at the EP45's, so when you get a chance post in this thread and I will help you tune in you OC. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zedex* 
update: new validation
(not really clock speed, just raised vcore so it's more stable now... had a few crashes... and new GPU!)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933961

^Same validation as before.

Updated


----------



## KShirza1

sign me up


----------



## KitRae

UPDATE - Hit the 4.3GHz Mark.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=11976


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## dcesarec

Hi NoGuru...update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937919
doing prime for 2 hrs

i ve got problems...look @ mbo forum...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I read the rules and...
4ghz on a core i7 920 D0 @ 1.296v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938057


----------



## rmvvwls

I read the rules and would like to join.
This wasn't stable, but it held long enough for a validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937335

This one, however, was stable (at least for 3 hours of prime95): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937280


----------



## bigboistatus

Bigboistatus I7 920 at 4Ghz
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938864

oh and read the rules


----------



## Malus

I have read the rules and I wish to join the club. Here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938940


----------



## NoGuru

I have only been gone less then a day, please do not PM me to update the thread.

Updated


----------



## aSl33pR0

Hi,

Can you update my validation please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938863 @4.2Ghz


----------



## Malus

Updated!

Intel i7 920 @ 4.2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=939077


----------



## Dayreon

Read the rules!
i7 860 @ 4.25ghz!
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=939173


----------



## adrians2

adrians2
AMD 955BE @ 4.0ghz
proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=939478


----------



## NoGuru

Still waiting for Mods to change thread hands.


----------



## ardentx

add me in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940835


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated

If I missed you, please message me and let me know.

I will be taking over this thread from now on, gonna go through the entire thing and clean some stuff up, try to make it look more neat, as well as fix the links that are broken.

Thanks Noguru for running up until this point, you did a great job!


----------



## bigboistatus

i dont know if its just me but when you click on proof on the first page for bigboistatus it dosent work page dosnt load

figured out when you click proof it loads up
http://valiad.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938864
but it should be
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=938864


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated.


----------



## adrians2

update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=941671


----------



## Dayreon

Alright, per your PM, here's my updated validation with the right PC name:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=941771

Was able to bring the voltage down a little bit since last time anyways. 860 @ 4.25ghz.


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

heres new proof old link does not work in the list

heres new proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=941779


----------



## bigsentry

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=941927

Add me to the list! I've read the rules.


----------



## wilkinsb01

please add me maybe i try more than 4.5ghz with my i7 920 TOMORROW

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=942095


----------



## crantana

Please add me. I have read the rules.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844641


----------



## watanabe

i7 920 4.515GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=942616


----------



## marsey99

hey cloaked, good man for taking this thread over









good luck with it


----------



## NoGuru

Looks better already, I see you fixed some stuff I had no time for, good job.


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated.
Thanks!


----------



## DraganUS

Here is my last run. 560 FSB on E8200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943608


----------



## dennyb

Wow, that is some serious FSB--great job,sir and REPS also


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Wow, that is some serious FSB--great job,sir and REPS also


Thanks Dennyb. I did that in like 10 min with some tweaking. I will try to hit 600 tonight when it gets colder here in california. Its like 80 outside.


----------



## cl04k3d

If your gonna go for more, I'll hold off a day to add you so you can keep trying


----------



## DraganUS

Yea just hold it, I will pm you or post back here if go up.


----------



## GOTFrog

Looking good cl04k3d, Man I wanted to beat MADMAX on the Q9550, but I just opened his validation and I'll never run so much V in a chip. Thats just insane :'(


----------



## Mark5365

Q9550 @4.0










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943886


----------



## lynyrd65




----------



## DraganUS

HEre is my latest. Got it to 4G with a 7x Multi









If u want add the one on previous page.

U can also add this one and state fsb

thanks cl04k3d


----------



## adrians2

EDIT: dw!


----------



## lynyrd65

update


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynyrd65* 
update



lynyrd65 push that chip to something like 4.5 and than post it as I dont think he will update thread just for you 20 times. Run sucide ones and post and thats it. just an advice.


----------



## armaftw

Lemme in!!! XD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=946266


----------



## SimpleTech

Count me in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=946322


----------



## Salman8506

Update
Q9450 4.24ghz 12th Fastest Oc of Q9450 Hwbot Link

Max Stable uptil now not benched further 4.00ghz

I will be benching soon enough want to achieve atleast 4.3 to 4.35 i know this chip is capable wish me luck


----------



## MinneapolisMangler

read the rules

AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE @ 4.14 ghz

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q.../ValidCpuz.jpg

24145 3dmark06


----------



## cl04k3d

Will update in a few hours guys hold on


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

4.0ghz i7 920 PROOF
I read the rules btw


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated! 
Please try to remember your validation has to be the same as your ocn name!


----------



## MaxxSauce

Hey another 4.0GHz i7 920. I read the rules. Here is my screeny:










And here is my CPU-Z Validation

I tried to copy the sample post closely. Can you tell? XD


----------



## Salman8506

Hi friend Please update my oc is 11th fastest here is the Hwbot link http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_4288.1_mhz









Edit:Read the rules


----------



## Patch

Ooh! Thread's changing hands, I see. Nice work Guru, and nice way to step up cloaked.

Got a new chip to share. i5 670.

Clock's kind of low, I know. But it is still a preliminary clock on water.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=948657


----------



## Salman8506

The Mighty patch







Preliminary at 5.2ghz


----------



## GOTFrog

Woah thats a real nice prelim Patch. Scary


----------



## Maarten150

Hey *** 5.2ghz on a 920 :s:s:s freakky **** :s

im posting mine and yes im thinking about reading the rules (wich i have done)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=947945

would like to be on the list :d


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maarten150* 
Hey *** 5.2ghz on a 920 :s:s:s freakky **** :s

im posting mine and yes im thinking about reading the rules (wich i have done)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=947945

would like to be on the list :d

It's an i5 670.


----------



## Maarten150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's an i5 670.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=611029

i mean this one 5.27 fastest i7920 on this site


----------



## jacedaface

My first Overclock! So far so good max temp 63C, well happy!

How do i change my CPUZ ID name? Everytime i click validate it just auto opens web page with no option of user name?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949908


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


My first Overclock! So far so good max temp 63C, well happy!

How do i change my CPUZ ID name? Everytime i click validate it just auto opens web page with no option of user name?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949908


It's on the validate page of CPU-Z, where it say's user name.


----------



## jacedaface

Got it! Add me up please,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=949930


----------



## cl04k3d

It is updated!

@ Maarten150, please re-submit a validation with your ocn name in it!

@ Patch, break out the LN2!

I want to see more people submitting 32nm chips!

Thanks,
cl04k3d


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=948607 here is my shinny new i7 highest stable overclock so far.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Add me plz.
Its an oldie, but passes 4ghz easily.
I Have Read the Rules.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=953219

Edit:
Changed out to a Q9550.


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated!


----------



## Stalkistnz

-0-


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Updated!


Thanks.


----------



## cyko420

well i finally did it, 2000 mhz fsb on air. plz update. thx.
http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954583


----------



## cyko420

oops, sorry to double post but i see my link was broken, here is a working one. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954583


----------



## KarmaKiller

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954652
I read the rules!


----------



## koooowweeee

im at 3973mhz with a q9550 will you let me in please ha ha


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


im at 3973mhz with a q9550 will you let me in please ha ha


Go join the 3GHz Club.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Go join the 3GHz Club.


ha ha ill get there soon and ill be back


----------



## dcesarec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956251


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


1. You must have the same name in the CPU-Z validation as your OCN name. No Exceptions!
2. If you hold a World Record you must post the link.
3. If you have an update say "update" in your post.
4. State in your post that you read the rules.

Example Post Here


OP's #1 Post of this thread


----------



## Wizdumb

Got it stable and have noticed a great increase in performance







. Now just have to oc my ram
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956837


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Go join the 3GHz Club.


ha ha i said i would be back. cooled with thermaltake big water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956869


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,;

Here is my 24/7 100% stable OC :

4,2GHz (467*9) ; 1,336V ; VID=1,2375V ; Air ; Batch nÂ°=L825B338 ; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=952525

Thanks to update the first page list accordingly
















Bye !


----------



## cky2k6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888816 my e8500 at 5ghz.


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated.


----------



## koooowweeee

does it have to be stable clock or just so you can get a validation? i think i could clcok a bit higher but it will either be unstable or run to hot. its to hot as it is but i got a new kit just not plumbed it in yet


----------



## SgtHop

Just needs to be validated. Stability is optional.


----------



## out4it

Hi, New to the forums. Just got my rig in the 4Ghz club on air!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=958728


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *out4it* 
Hi, New to the forums. Just got my rig in the 4Ghz club on air!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=958728

Nice job, stop by the EP45-UD3 section and say hi, ask for advice or whatever. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

Update me please, it's not much but I'm happy.








4.95 GHz


----------



## cl04k3d

Nice overclocks, Updated.


----------



## Lordairfall

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959683

I'm sure i'm not even close to the limit on this guy, as his temps top out at 68C and he's Prime95 stable for 24 hrs, but I need to get better ram, these sticks are at their max, even with relaxed timings.


----------



## fatherTime27

in http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959730


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated!


----------



## shaolin95

i7 920 DO
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=958967

AMD Phenom 965 c3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912887


----------



## fl0w3n

4.013GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=960277


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated.


----------



## mtbmike777

update

its not much but another place gained









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=963124


----------



## ianx

i7 920 C0. My voltages suck >.<
http://i50.tinypic.com/zir9d4.png
Read the rules!


----------



## combat_jack

i7 860 @ 4.01GHz

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## nuniksais

Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 4003.95 MHz (364 * 11)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=965870


----------



## Malus

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=966486


----------



## AlexCo

Intel i7 975 at 4gz, slowly tweaking:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=966601

i read the rules!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Update:
I am no longer over 4ghz.
Swapped over to a Q9550 so you may remove me for now.

Here is my original post.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post8194221

I have removed the 4ghz link.

Thanks Again.


----------



## csscmaster3

e8400 @ 4.25
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=967982

I have read the rules!


----------



## ianx

Sorry about the no validation, I had an old version of cpu-z so it wouldn't let me, so here's an update with a higher overclock! But higher voltages T.T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=967999
i7 920 C0 @ 4.403.


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated.


----------



## Schoat333

i5-750 @ 4GHz

CPU-Z i5-750 4GHz

Heres a screen shot showing temps under 100% load from IBT.


----------



## haha216

Intel i7 975 @ 4.22ghz - stable.
Will be trying to push for 5Ghz once i have upgraded my cooling sytem.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

my update :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=970419

[email protected],5GHz.

Bye


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated!

haha216 please read the rules!

cl04k3d


----------



## CobaltSS

Core I7 920 @ 4000.84 Mhz

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=972140


----------



## Mazda6i07

4.0GHz here, proof in my sig


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated.

I cannot add you if your name on the validation is different from your OCN name.


----------



## Capwn

Will this do? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=963958


----------



## Freija

AMD 955 Representin'


----------



## Naz

Noob at this whole overclocking thing, but here goes: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=974238


----------



## Redhead

In. Proof --> *CLICK ME*


----------



## Typhoeus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975176 =]


----------



## CobaltSS

Update!

4.1Ghz Stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975643


----------



## G_Dak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=978169


----------



## Typhoeus

update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979374

*edit* and I think I've still got a bit more I can get out of this chip.


----------



## cl04k3d

Everyone has been added! Good overclocks guys!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Don't know if we still need to show stability, but atm I cannot that I am folding.
It is stable though. But if required I'll have to grab some time to do so.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975300
CPU Clock4020.6 MHz (original: 2833 MHz, overclock: 42%)


----------



## ErdincIntel

Wanna join:cpu-z link


----------



## marsey99

wr links are broke dude


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


wr links are broke dude










Still? ugh.thanks.


----------



## LedFloyd

Count me in the club
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981253


----------



## Chucklez

I'm in. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981735


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated!

LedFloyd sell me your chip...4.12ghz at 0.928v? holy ****.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
LedFloyd sell me your chip...4.12ghz at 0.928v? holy ****.

Wow I just noticed that! Man that is really good, but could it just be a glitch in CPU-Z?


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Wow I just noticed that! Man that is really good, but could it just be a glitch in CPU-Z?

I hope not, I want to buy it!


----------



## NoGuru

Update,I was playing with the P4 651 for a few. Clicky here 
Nice clocks you got cl04k3d.


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Update,I was playing with the P4 651 for a few. Clicky here 
Nice clocks you got cl04k3d.


nice gotta love a 4.6 P4


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebunny*


nice gotta love a 4.6 P4










Yeah, I was just messing around for an hour on an EP45 I got for a friend and beat my old validation. Thanks!


----------



## Capwn

I was just playin around the other night and got this little nugget. Not bad for a terrible Nvidia chipset








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979768

Im already listed. I done need to be added again . Thx anyway


----------



## MasterplayerC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981949

i7 860 @4.01GHz validated at the 4 hour mark of P95.

used the guide for i5/i7 and is perfectly stable after hours and hours of P95/LinX.

was going to aim higher but got lazy.

note: vcore in screenshot (load) is 1.282. its 1.329 at idle


----------



## wheth4400

add me I7 860 at 4.0GHZ Proof


----------



## LedFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


LedFloyd sell me your chip...4.12ghz at 0.928v? holy ****.


lol, its not for sale and its not a glitch. Its got the '1C state' thing enabled and drops the volts to 0.9 but the Core speed and everything else says the same.

Heres some pics of dif progs showing the same. Although I had turbo turned off thats why clock speed is 3.9999.


----------



## STALKEROZA

add me I5 750 4Ghz. 12 hour prime 95,intelburne test maximum 5time,super p
100% stability
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=983642


----------



## Legacy8500

Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=983655

WHY IS MY RAM ONLY AT 453mhz???


----------



## SgtHop

Double Data Rate. It's running at 453x2.


----------



## yang88she

prime 95 Stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=983679


----------



## cl04k3d

Everyone is updated!
If you weren't added you need to read the rules!

I started a poll.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Everyone is updated!
If you weren't added you need to read the rules!

I started a poll.


I voted no to the pole as im never going to get there! lol

I cant even get this 4.2GHz stable when i turn on HT! Without HT it passes all the stress in the world but asking anything more of this chip is getting hard work.


----------



## TheOcelot

So no one has ever got to 4 GHz on a Phenom II 945?


----------



## SgtHop

It doesn't need to be stable, you just have to get a validation...


----------



## NoGuru

I voted no, cause if I get there, I was going to start one.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It doesn't need to be stable, you just have to get a validation...


This is true but if you cant use it then whats the point, thats like telling yourself a lie.


----------



## reggiesanchez

i7 920 @4.616 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=945643


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*


i7 920 @4.616 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=945643



You need to have your ocn name in your validation...I make exceptions if its really close, but that could be from any reggie.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


This is true but if you cant use it then whats the point, thats like telling yourself a lie.


It's called benchmarking, a lot of us here at OCN do it.


----------



## NeverGive7

i7 920 @ 4.03ghz PROOF


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's called benchmarking, a lot of us here at OCN do it.


I do benchmarking myself but getting a massive score in Vantage or what ever but not able to use it for games day in and out... seems a bit pointless to me. Thats like telling a bird you got a 9inch snake in your pants then when she gets to your house having to explain that for longer than 5mins use it has to be down sized to 5inch's!


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


I do benchmarking myself but getting a massive score in Vantage or what ever but not able to use it for games day in and out... seems a bit pointless to me. Thats like telling a bird you got a 9inch snake in your pants then when she gets to your house having to explain that for longer than 5mins use it has to be down sized to 5inch's!


This isn't the 4GHz Stability Club.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
This isn't the 4GHz Stability Club.

Stability club has gone no updates for months.


----------



## TheOcelot

Guess I'll give another shot at asking this, but has anyone ever gotten a Phenom II 945 to 4 GHz?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Guess I'll give another shot at asking this, but has anyone ever gotten a Phenom II 945 to 4 GHz?

Well it safe to say nobody has ever proved it on this thread but other than that who knows. Be the FIRST and the only maybe.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Well it safe to say nobody has ever proved it on this thread but other than that who knows. Be the FIRST and the only maybe.

Thinking about just getting one suicide run in. Need a 267 bus speed and a voltage up though.

Dunno if its worth it though. What is the worst that could happen? BSOD or a cpu explosion?


----------



## wilykat

Intel i5 750 at 4GHz: proof


----------



## Schoat333

I know im already on the list, but I just upgraded my memory. The OCZ's couldn't handle the overclock.

I've been running prime blend for over an hour and so far so good. I am planning to run it overnight for at least 8 hours to be sure tho.

CPU-Z


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
I know im already on the list, but I just upgraded my memory. The OCZ's couldn't handle the overclock.

I've been running prime blend for over an hour and so far so good. I am planning to run it overnight for at least 8 hours to be sure tho.

CPU-Z

i did the same and my oc's are completely stable in comparison...kudos to u!


----------



## Typhoeus

boo







I tried to go from my 4.4Ghz to 4.6Ghz after upping core voltage from 1.35v to 1.4v and VTT to 1.310v but no go (ram voltages/speeds are in line with manufacturer listed specs) guess its just not meant to be! machine won't boot to windows.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Thinking about just getting one suicide run in. Need a 267 bus speed and a voltage up though.

Dunno if its worth it though. What is the worst that could happen? BSOD or a cpu explosion?

I know nothing about AMD but i guess as long as you find out the max safe Volts and max safe Temps and dont go above them, you will be ok. But dont take my word for it.


----------



## pipels

i7 860 @4011 mhz Proof

_Rig_
i7 860 w/ Xyggy DHT-S1283
GA-P55M-UD2 F5 BIOS LLC ON - CPU/VTT AUTO
2*2 GSKill 1866 9-9-9-24 (1,58v)

Screenshot. TÂº ambient ~30Âº
















i7 860 BATCH: L933B553. Same to Bodar from XS.


----------



## LedFloyd

I didnt like being mid table in the i7 975 so here is an update. I'm not sure if HT needs to be on or off, so I have two. If HT is allowed to be off use the 4.6, lol!

Stable with HT off at 4.6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=985270
or
Stable with HT on at 4.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=985422


----------



## Jeffro422

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=984164

Add me


----------



## Cyclonicks

p4 3.4ghz HT @ 4.06ghz with HT

30 celsius idle temps 38max on load









and the proof:


----------



## wilykat

Update: 

i5 socket 1156 now running 4.3GHz (20*215) since stability isn't required.

I couldn't get Windows to load at 20*216 and up and I don't want to mess with voltage any more beyond the one I got just for 4 GHz stable. Beside bclk, I dropped DRAM to 800MHz setting (6x bclk) as the other setting (1033 or 8x) was clocking a bit over 1600MHz


----------



## Choppah4

Finally got this running stable @ 4GHz HT On. Gonna try and tweak the voltage, but happy with it.









Edit: Oops, fixed my mistake. Lowered voltages, still stable. Yay!


----------



## HondaGuy

Just got my new mobo.... I need better ram.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=986361


----------



## cybervang

Running Athlon x2 240 2.8 running at 4.0 GHZ









Add me









Here's my Validation









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912469


----------



## combat_jack

Update

i7 860 @ 4.12GHz new validation


----------



## tanderson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=988020


----------



## mtbmike777

Got a feeling i'll be updating in here soon watch out top 15 i7 set ups







, (bar the the top 5)








I just got me a free upgrade from my UD5 to a UD7 and already lost voltage all round for the same OC's as the UD5 reckon i might break the 4.6 cherry


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


Got a feeling i'll be updating in here soon watch out top 15 i7 set ups







, (bar the the top 5)








I just got me a free upgrade from my UD5 to a UD7 and already lost voltage all round for the same OC's as the UD5 reckon i might break the 4.6 cherry










Hey mike has anyone set up a UD7 owners club yet? Im loving the board so far but i have a pretty bad batch number on my i7!


----------



## BradleyW

Can i join the club? I can hit 4ghz on air with this board if i wanted to. Temps get in the way tho, that's why i run at 3.7Ghz/24;7.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, they say you need a validation. You don't have to be 24/7 stable, you just need to be able to boot into windows, validate, then you can do whatever you want with your clocks.

Also, nice seeing you Brad, it's been a while.


----------



## cl04k3d

I will update soon guys don't worry, been busy at work.


----------



## MADMAX22

E8400, UD3P, 5310mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=987253


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


E8400, UD3P, 5310mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=987253


Very nice MAX--NoG won't be able to sit down for a while now


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated!

That 5.3ghz is real nice.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Very nice MAX--NoG won't be able to sit down for a while now










I wish I had his chip though. If that thing was on phase it would kill this one. Maybe he will let me baby sit it for him


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


I wish I had his chip though. If that thing was on phase it would kill this one. Maybe he will let me baby sit it for him










Umm, Maybe!


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pipels*


i7 860 @4011 mhz Proof

_Rig_
i7 860 w/ Xyggy DHT-S1283
GA-P55M-UD2 F5 BIOS LLC ON - CPU/VTT AUTO
2*2 GSKill 1866 9-9-9-24 (1,58v)

Screenshot. TÂº ambient ~30Âº
















i7 860 BATCH: L933B553. Same to Bodar from XS.


No no no this is the overclock club not the underclock club.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow max that's great, damn I need better cooling and my mobo back


----------



## MADMAX22

LOL poor frog. Hopefully it will be back soon.

Heres an update. Dont think I posted a i7 yet.

i7 xeon W3540 at 4.6ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=988873


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


LOL poor frog. Hopefully it will be back soon.

Heres an update. Dont think I posted a i7 yet.

i7 xeon W3540 at 4.6ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=988873


If you had my chip you could I swear it could go past 5ghz


----------



## MADMAX22

The 3540 are so much easier to oc. With that 23 multi it makes it far easier.

My other 3520 (same as 920) is a pain in the butt to get above 4.40 on this board.

I know alot of it plays with the chip itself but I really like the looks of the ud7 and some of the others. Maybe part of my tax return when I get it.

EDIT: I need a big phase or ln2 pot and some liquid gas, or dice pot and some solid gas.


----------



## skywalkman-GB

CORE i7 975 @ 4.001 1.18v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=989270

and Proof =


----------



## pipels

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


No no no this is the overclock club not the underclock club.


Ok, full load.

i7 860 @4011 Proof.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm curious, why does no one want a 5GHz club? It's not like he's going to make this club the 5GHz club, it would be in addition to this. At least that's what I gathered. It wouldn't be much work maintaining it, either, I mean, how many people are there in this thread that have hit that? All it would do is push us farther.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I'm curious, why does no one want a 5GHz club? It's not like he's going to make this club the 5GHz club, it would be in addition to this. At least that's what I gathered. It wouldn't be much work maintaining it, either, I mean, how many people are there in this thread that have hit that? All it would do is push us farther.


I would try push mine to 5 for a quick validation, but theres no way I'd get it stable on air. Plus, I have a foxconn socket, so it would be a very quick validation followed by a quick check.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, that's all you need. You don't need stability to be in the 4GHz club either.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Well, that's all you need. You don't need stability to be in the 4GHz club either.

I was just testing if I could even post at 5GHz. I could get it to post all the way up until my bclk was 238 cpu multi 21. tried 240 bclk and it was a no go. I'll have to play around a little more and see if I can get past 4.99 GHZ









I was only at 1.4v core 1.32v IMC


----------



## SgtHop

That's pretty damn good. Did you get a validation?


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That's pretty damn good. Did you get a validation?


No, I want to get to 5 before i bother.


----------



## SgtHop

Even 4.99 is worth the validation. It'll put you pretty close to the top of the 750 list, if not at the top...


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Even 4.99 is worth the validation. It'll put you pretty close to the top of the 750 list, if not at the top...


I did my best to get it to boot into windows at 4.99, but It was a no go. At least not at max vcore of 1.45.

I did get this tho.

[email protected] click to find out


----------



## SgtHop

You can go higher than 1.45, chances are it won't hurt it unless you're running for long periods of time. I sent 1.7V through my 9650, and it still runs just the same as ever.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You can go higher than 1.45, chances are it won't hurt it unless you're running for long periods of time. I sent 1.7V through my 9650, and it still runs just the same as ever.

I may try it when i feel more comfortable with my bios. There are some other settings I can play with.

I do have an early foxconn socket so Im worried about that burn problem if I go too high.


----------



## Vecte

I don't have the validation yet, because I forgot to do it while I was at the house. I will get the validation as soon as I get off work tonight, and I will edit this post to add it. Here is the screen shot though:










*EDIT* Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=992777


----------



## BriSleep

I posted before but never got put on the first page. Anyway, now I'm clocked up to 4.2 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991178


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Q9550 E0
471x8.5
4003MHz
1.208V (post Vdroop)

*VALIDATION:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991233










Too hot to stay there for very long, but it is Prime95 small FFTs and Blend stable. If I had water or a Megahalems I bet this chip would go to 4.5GHz+, no problem. Might even touch 5GHz in the hands of an expert with DICE or LN2. Too bad my cooler was designed for dual cores.


----------



## TwistedTransistor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Q9550 E0
471x8.5
4003MHz
1.208V (post Vdroop)

*VALIDATION:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991233

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...aedrus2401.jpg

Too hot to stay there for very long, but it is Prime95 small FFTs and Blend stable. If I had water or a Megahalems I bet this chip would go to 4.5GHz+, no problem. Might even touch 5GHz in the hands of an expert with DICE or LN2. Too bad my cooler was designed for dual cores.


U need to check something before u oc.

Thermal Specification: 71.4Â°C

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB8V


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwistedTransistor* 
U need to check something before u oc.

Thermal Specification: 71.4Â°C

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB8V

Yup--which is why I only let it run that way for about twenty seconds to snap a screenshot and validate. Like I said, way too hot.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwistedTransistor* 
U need to check something before u oc.

Thermal Specification: 71.4Â°C

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB8V

Read this


----------



## Canis-X

Hello! Great thread here! May I join the ranks?









I don't want to step on any toes so once someone gives me the green light here I will put the addition to my sig.

Validation Link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991247

Does anyone require me to provide anything else?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Q9550 E0
471x8.5
4003MHz
1.208V (post Vdroop)

*VALIDATION:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991233

Too hot to stay there for very long, but it is Prime95 small FFTs and Blend stable. If I had water or a Megahalems I bet this chip would go to 4.5GHz+, no problem. Might even touch 5GHz in the hands of an expert with DICE or LN2. Too bad my cooler was designed for dual cores.

That is a nice chip you got, spend some money and get a good cooler!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

A Mega and some Yate Loons are near the top of my wish list.


----------



## n00biE5200

Im in (barely)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=989369


----------



## Vecte

Edited my post, and added my validation: http://www.overclock.net/8356411-post1678.html


----------



## Schoat333

I played around a little more and I was able to get this. i5-750 @ 4.72 GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
I played around a little more and I was able to get this. i5-750 @ 4.72 GHz

Daammmmmmmm, nice OC.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Daammmmmmmm, nice OC.

I'm actually running prime on it right now. Its at test 4 on blend so far. Temps looks really good for being such an extreme oc. avg 78c across the cores.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
I'm actually running prime on it right now. Its at test 4 on blend so far. Temps looks really good for being such an extreme oc. avg 78c across the cores.

You should do a bechmark run. Shoot for 5 GHz. If that thing gets stable that is just amazing, good work.


----------



## 428cobra

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=993165 after prime temps get up around 55 to 60 but its stable


----------



## SgtHop

55-60 is great for 4GHz. My 9650 usually loaded around 70, so don't be complaining, lol.


----------



## money11465

A customer of mine wanted a "beastly workstation", so I built him an overclocked i3-530 with RAID0. It hit 4.12GHz on the stock cooler (100% stable with safe temps, and I did not do a sucide run). SuperPI times are just over 10s. I'm really considering one for myself now, especially since I have a TRUE, and the overclock was definitely heat-limited.

In case anyone is wondering, one of the RAM sticks is defective, that's why there is only one. Also, he doesn't need a dedicated GPU because this is supposed to run server-like programs and not CAD or anything.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=993817


----------



## DannyHvE

I decided to push my 920 to 4ghz coming from 3.6, and it succeeded. Max temps are a bit high running 20 linx passes on 4gb, but for me its an acceptable result, because its a pretty heavy torture test.

CPU-Z validation


----------



## scrotes

add plz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=994967


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated the people who read the rules.

Nice OC Schoat333 you matched my 920 overclock.


----------



## mr-Charles

...for the CPU-Z's/PROOF in my "Sig" be good enough for my rigg's to be add'd?? ....OR, am i only to allow 1 rigg to be post'd for on the listing's??

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. Charles* 
...for the CPU-Z's in my Sig be good enough for my rigg's to be add'd?? ....OR, am i only to allow 1 rigg to be post'd for on the listing's??

mr. Charles .









.

They aren't under your name.

"Submitted by TESTOR-NTFS" it says


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Updated the people who read the rules.

Nice OC Schoat333 you matched my 920 overclock.


Thanks for the add cl04k3d!!!! Much appeciated!!


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Thanks for the add cl04k3d!!!! Much appeciated!!

Yeah nice overclock and nice computer setup!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Yeah nice overclock and nice computer setup!

Thanks brother!!! I try....LOL


----------



## tryceo

Why don't I see any i7 920 4 Ghz????
Nvm my browser messed up


----------



## hal515

Here is my 4.0GHz overclock with a AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991118

^^^^ my proof


----------



## DannyHvE

Update:
Forgot to add my OCN name
CPU-Z Validation


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
They aren't under your name.

"Submitted by TESTOR-NTFS" it says

.......







. . . . . .gotta go in a fix that and redo_ validation's......sorry.......will get this straight and re-submitt . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## SystemTech

Here is my 4.2 GHz oc with my AMD Phenom II 965.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997200


----------



## NoGuru

I got a surprise coming soon.


----------



## schizo1989

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997232


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I got a surprise coming soon.










Oh yeah? lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Oh yeah? lol























Oh yeah, just so happens "I know the secret"


----------



## cl04k3d

Everyone is updated.


----------



## mr-Charles

...ooOK; Please add me to the list, if "now" sufficient :



mr-Charles .









.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. Charles* 
...ooOK; Please add me to the list, if "now" sufficient :



mr-Charles .









.

I already did before you posted.


----------



## mr-Charles

....oh....oop's, then...







.....thnx . . . . .{ thought i was suppose to post rather than PM was verification ...}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Frosty88

My Phenom II x4 955 C2 @ 4.0 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979891


----------



## bluebunny

did i see a poll for a 5 GHz club??
now im curious...are they stable OC's?


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebunny*


did i see a poll for a 5 GHz club??
now im curious...are they stable OC's?


Technically, this list of 4GHz oc's doesnt have to be stable.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
did i see a poll for a 5 GHz club??
now im curious...are they stable OC's?


With the addition of 32nm chips, you will start seeing a lot more validations of chips at 5ghz. With better revision chips and good cooling, you will eventually see them stable! I can't wait for that.


----------



## RichieCropper

Q6600 4.0Ghz @ 1.648v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997816


----------



## MADMAX22

Well heres about the best I could do with my E8500 and ud3p. 5567mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=998050


----------



## mtbmike777

update well what can i say bclk has stopped this chip going any further, 4.59ghz HT on at 1.48v I think thats a bloody damn fine OC and I really believe with the chance to add some more bclk 220+ my chip would do 5ghz as i still got so much more room for voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997664

i just cant quite get 220 to post, get to teh loggin screen just, no amount of voltage anywhere helps, bclk on a ud7 or mine atleast is 219 max


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
update well what can i say bclk has stopped this chip going any further, 4.59ghz HT on at 1.48v I think thats a bloody damn fine OC and I really believe with the chance to add some more bclk 220+ my chip would do 5ghz as i still got so much more room for voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997664

i just cant quite get 220 to post, get to teh loggin screen just, no amount of voltage anywhere helps, bclk on a ud7 or mine atleast is 219 max

Have you tried the new BIOS yet? Dont know if that will fix your BCLK problem.

Also how is CPUZ showing DirectX 11 on a 285???


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Have you tried the new BIOS yet? Dont know if that will fix your BCLK problem.

Also how is CPUZ showing DirectX 11 on a 285???

I had'nt noticed that mmmm how strange lol the GPU DX11 that is weird lol

bios, i'm currently on F3k soz should update sig
I only looked the other day is there another new one then?


----------



## antmiu2

somebody help me get my e8400 to 4ghz stableÂ¿


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
I had'nt noticed that mmmm how strange lol the GPU DX11 that is weird lol

bios, i'm currently on F3k soz should update sig
I only looked the other day is there another new one then?

No F3K is it at the minute. I was just asking as i havent tried that one myself yet. Also that BIOS has been a BETA for ages now!!!


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Have you tried the new BIOS yet? Dont know if that will fix your BCLK problem.

Also how is CPUZ showing DirectX 11 on a 285???



Shows that on my gts250 as well.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


Shows that on my gts250 as well.










Maybe its a Windows 7 DX drivers. I will keep looking for this now ive spotted it!


----------



## NeverGive7

*Update*

Just hit 4.21ghz @ 1.28v PROOF

I use my real name on this one, let me know if you need one with my screen name on it.


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


With the addition of 32nm chips, you will start seeing a lot more validations of chips at 5ghz. With better revision chips and good cooling, you will eventually see them stable! I can't wait for that.


that would be sooooooooooooo sweet







cant wait either


----------



## CorteX

i5 750 @ 4Ghz.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1001355


----------



## reficul

Please add me to the club









http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=988857 update me plz


----------



## rludwic

CPU-- Core I7 @ 4357 Mhz
CPU Cooler-- Megahalem
RAM--G.Skill Trident 1600 (2000MHz)
PSU-- PCPC 910W Silencer
GPU's-- EVGA GTX 260's O/C in SLI
M/B--EVGA Classified e760
Case-- HAF 932

[url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1002135


----------



## rludwic

Sorry my Cpu won't work unles you look up the ID. I lost all my documents on a crash. Here' a screenshot. Here's anothe club I'm in with proof.http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=7747
rludwic 
Core I7 920 (Batch 3849A866 ) 
CPU Clocked at: 4357.3 MHz 
Idle Temps of 34, 34, 35, 31 
Load Temps of 80, 88, 85, 85 
Idle Volts 1.399 VCore 
Load Volts 1.423 VCore

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...LinXStable.jpg


----------



## cl04k3d

Updated!

Congrats for top E8500 overclock MADMAX22! Very good!

rludwic, Your CPU-Z validation says ROB-PC so I can't add you until you make a new one with your OCN name. I can't make exceptions. Same with Nevergive7.


----------



## trn

5GHz is a little ambitious right now. The current OC CPU is the 920; out of all the validations only one 920 user has validated at 5GHz. 4.5GHz would be more achievable for the masses; especially only for validations and not stable.


----------



## OverShocked

Just did this, i was waiting for 4.75 ghz to post in this thread, and i finally got it. On air.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1002195


----------



## Pegasus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1002211 It's stable


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


No F3K is it at the minute. I was just asking as i havent tried that one myself yet. Also that BIOS has been a BETA for ages now!!!


hey dude just thought i'd let you know F3 is now a full release bios on the giga website, Says update for 6 core i7's







not more money to spend


----------



## mr-Charles

.....please change name on the list on the first page to = " mr-Charles " ;
have just gotten admin's approval for this request for my membership_name_change. . . . . . thnx

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Jeffro422

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1002776

4.2, love winter time.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
hey dude just thought i'd let you know F3 is now a full release bios on the giga website, Says update for 6 core i7's







not more money to spend









Thanks ill give it a go when i work up the nerves! Never flashed a BIOS in the past.


----------



## marsey99




----------



## Chr0n1c

Count me in.

E6850 @ 4.0
GA-EP45C-UD3R
Corsair H50


----------



## scrotes

thx for the club


----------



## maximus7651000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1011577

I've got a new one to add and first for my i7.


----------



## mecanic07

Count me in too!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1012041

thanks

Nice to be here


----------



## Mortx

Add me!


----------



## slekkas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilowatt*


Here My i5-750 @ *4ghz*









 click Me !


Hi, i saw your post that you are using your i5-750 with a gigabyte board and because i have a similar setup but i cant get the system to be stable at 4GHz i'm wondering if you could share your bios settings with me.
I have:
i5-750
GA-P55A-UD3
OCZ-2x2GB 1600MHz
Cooling Corsair H50

It seems that when i go over 3.7GHz my vcore drops too much instead of staying stable to preserve stability.


----------



## Jonesey I7

add me plz, didn't realize i didn't post before i added the tag.... sorry


----------



## pmp13drc13

E5300 @ 4.16ghz 
Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013036


----------



## simsthepirate

Proof.


----------



## Spikington2

=)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013194


----------



## timsvpr

I would like to join the 4 Ghz club.

CPU-Z

Stable "proof" attached.


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Chadwicksracing AMD PHII 965 BE 4.09 Ghz Hybrid Water Cooling

Proof


----------



## cl04k3d

Sorry I haven't been online in a while.

Everyone is updated that read the rules.

Nice job Overshocked on beating my 920 overclock!


----------



## topdog

AMD Phenom II X3 740 @ 4800.65 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013177


----------



## Zzyzx

Updating with a new i7:


----------



## sendblink23

Would you let me join in? My problem is my name on CPU-Z is: SENDBLINK23QUAD <--Actual computer name, which is really close to my forum name here

AMD Phenom ii X4 965BE C3 @ 4.21Ghz PROOF


----------



## OverShocked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Sorry I haven't been online in a while.

Everyone is updated that read the rules.

Nice job Overshocked on beating my 920 overclock!


Thanks dude! Im planning on dunking it in some Ln2 soon aswell.


----------



## uirusu.ningen

Can I get an add please?


----------



## radaja

i want to join with my new i3-530 at 4.5GHz
*i3-530 at 4.5GHz*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1017539

PLEASE ADD ME,i would like to join.thank you very much.


----------



## Thor6

Would like to join please!!


----------



## superj1977

Hi there,please can you add me to your lovely 4ghz club.

Regards,superj
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023164


----------



## mensaman

Ok first oc on new rig. 4.189 i7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1021313


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi there.









Unfortunately I made a validation with the usual sig rig name not my OCN user-ID. I will have to make a new validation later on and post it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023036

I've added a screenshot as well showing CPU and memory speeds.


----------



## Kjekse

4 GHZ i7 860
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023103


----------



## Jonesey I7

update me [email protected] thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027127


----------



## Staged1

Please add me - I7-920 @ 4.20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1024453


----------



## idahosurge

Please add me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1021157

Rod


----------



## techjesse

Please add me E8500 @ 4.7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023377


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Please add the following:

Meta-Prometheus

Q9550 E0 @ 4.0Ghz 1.264V LLC on

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1025262


----------



## capt_zman

Please add me - i7 920 @ 4.4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1025676


----------



## mensaman

Guess I'll join up too.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1021313


----------



## Silverlight

Add me...again









i7 860
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=903642

not sure if i can post this as it's an ES chip, i7 940
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=849679


----------



## cl04k3d

Will add everyone within the next couple of hours guys, I've been extremely busy. hold on









*Update*
Looks like my work blocked the validation site from showing up so I cant look at them at work








Gonna have to do this when I get home.


----------



## Mortx

what does the pink star next to proof represent?


----------



## cl04k3d

Everyone is updated!

@ Mortx, the pink star is a link to a picture people submit.


----------



## mecanic07

Please update me
Thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042231


----------



## mecanic07

I see double, sorry...


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029713 update me plz, should put me on the top of the 860 list


----------



## Typhoeus

as soon as I can get 4.4GHz 100% stable and my new cooler gets here I fully plan on trying to get this baby to boot at 4.8GHz. Want that top spot =P.


----------



## Templar848

Phenom II 955 C3 @ 4.018 ghz


----------



## adadk

Templar, your CPU-Z validation was rejected.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
Phenom II 955 C3 @ 4.018 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1030995


look's like CPU-Z say's " NOPE " (possibly = 2 unstable for them to validate??)

..{ just notice'd= your ARE really at the "high" for your CPU voltage
for showing there....







curious of WHAT your *Load* temp's were at??? }

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adadk*


Templar, your CPU-Z validation was rejected.


Crap...posted the wrong one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1030898

I will correct it in the original post as well. Thanks


----------



## Templar848

Damn double post


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


look's like CPU-Z say's " NOPE " (possibly = 2 unstable for them to validate??)

..{ just notice'd= your ARE really at the "high" for your CPU voltage 
for showing there....







curious of WHAT your *Load* temp's were at??? }

mr-Charles .









.



Load Temps on prime95 at that voltage were 54C. But I have been unable to achieve more than a 20 minute Prime stability at 4.0. I have run multiple loops of 3DMark06 and Vantage at 1.55 and 1.575 volts and never experienced a crash and my CPU temps never got over 48c during those runs.


----------



## mr-Charles

.....Nice OC there ! !








... did you half to manually set anything different from stock = besides the cpu voltage & mem setting's = NB V.- ?, cpu-nb v.-?, HT freq.- ? etc.

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


.....Nice OC there ! !







... did you half to manually set anything different from stock = besides the cpu voltage & mem setting's = NB V.- ?, cpu-nb v.-?, HT freq.- ? etc.

mr-Charles .









.


I have toyed with the NB voltage, but it is fine at stock. Now the CPU-NB voltage I had to up to 1.3 to get stability. I have upped it higher to attempt to get 4.0 fully stable on Prime95, but it didn't make any difference, so I dropped it back down to 1.3.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
Load Temps on prime95 at that voltage were 54C. But I have been unable to achieve more
than a 20 minute Prime stability at 4.0. I have run multiple loops of 3DMark06 and Vantage
at 1.55 and 1.575 volts and never experienced a crash and my CPU temps never got over 48c
during those runs.


...have you tried to loosen up the memory timing's a bit to try and get stable
under Prime95?? ( also have the memory set at 1333 & oc from there) >>> this is
What i did to acheive getting Prime95 stable for 12 hours in the Blend mode . . .
. . .as per showing = ...click here 2 go & C ...

{ and yes i did just that with the cpu-nb v.=up'd to 1.35 ish , at this oc}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...have you tried to loosen up the memory timing's a bit to try and get stable
under Prime95?? ( also have the memory set at 1333 & oc from there) >>> this is
What i did to acheive getting Prime95 stable for 12 hours in the Blend mode . . .
. . .as per showing = ...click here 2 go & C ...

{ and yes i did just that with the cpu-nb v.=up'd to 1.35 ish , at this oc}

mr-Charles .









.


I will probably try to loosen the memory timing a bit on my next attempts. Saddly, I'm on an AM2+ socket board so I am using DDR2 memory. Currently it is at 1066. I might try dropping down to 800 and see if that helps also.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
I will probably try to loosen the memory timing a bit on my next attempts. Saddly, I'm on an AM2+ socket board so I am using DDR2 memory. Currently it is at 1066. I might try dropping down to 800 and see if that helps also.


.......DDR2; then yes you'd want to keep it at 1000 & under for stability . . .{as per say my 1st rigg in sig = valid.(Proof) showing's of..}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## idahosurge

CPU-Z changed to idahosurge, please add me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031578

Rod


----------



## Typhoeus

Update!:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031900 Core i5 750 @ 4.6GHz


----------



## Stevinchy

Update: i5 750 at 4.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033049


----------



## Dream Killer

Here's my entry: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033187

210Bclk seems to be all my motherboard's got. Dropped down multi to 15x, toyed with PCIe, skews, used a PCI video card and it wont POST at 211Mhz no matter what =(


----------



## topdog

Intel Core i7 920 at 4656.50 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029349


----------



## roanie25

Count me in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033356


----------



## Spectre2689

In.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033343


----------



## MistaBernie

In (and probably going further once this work unit is finished..)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1034276


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Got my i5-750 rig stable at 4013MHz at 1.248 vcore!!!!





































Proofs!



Haven't tried anything lower vcore-wise yet, but anything lower would only be to decrease temperatures, although the temps refuse to go over 50 with the zalman cnps9900A I took from my q6600 rig (which is now my home-server rig).


----------



## Ackmanc

here is mine, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035628


----------



## alansg

i need help with E8200 1.225Vid, i'm 3,4ghz (1.312v) 1,29v full, but I want to get to 3,6 or 3,8 and... 4ghz.

I need help. (sry for my english, i'm from argentina)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alansg* 
i need help with E8200 1.225Vid, i'm 3,4ghz (1.312v) 1,29v full, but I want to get to 3,6 or 3,8 and... 4ghz.

I need help. (sry for my english, i'm from argentina)

You should start a new thread in the MOBO section.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I beasted ze 860s.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035885
4.444ghz. Nuff said.


----------



## IntelConvert

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035899

E8400 E0 4.05ghz

1.248v CPUz, 1.216v Load

50x IBT stable


----------



## JeevusCompact

Update on my OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1036093

Q9550 4105.6MHz Stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I was going to wait till I hit 5, but here is were I'm at now 4.80 GHz

Edit: Here is what I was after 5.06 GHz


----------



## dickjames3

Ok heres my E8400 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Name Change

AMD Phenom II X4 965BE C3 @ 4.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029430


----------



## mactabilis shaan

here's mine-


----------



## Raiden911

Here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035862










Had it @ 4.2ghz, but used my rig's name --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1021262


----------



## Tofou

Hi, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038655.
E7400 @ 4Ghz


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Got my Pentium 4 630 to 4Ghz on stock volts!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038564


----------



## Sangko

Mind if I join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038341

Pentium Dualcore 2.8 MHZ at 4211.35 MHZ


----------



## witt

core i7 920 @ 4GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1039664


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

is this going to be updated or....


----------



## Djghost454

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040632

Still gotta tweak voltages before I start going higher.

First 4+ OC ever, my q6600 didn't like 3.9


----------



## idahosurge

Hi cl04k3d,

I posted a new CPU-Z link four days ago that has my PC name changed to Idahosurge.

Just wondering if you have seen it and are going to add me to the list.

Regards,

Rod


----------



## vikas.sm

Linky:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040015

Stable at around 4.4GHz








to all OC'ers


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vikas.sm* 
Linky:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040015

Stable at around 4.4GHz








to all OC'ers

Impressive







What kind of cooling?


----------



## kow_ciller

Ohai. btw, thats air.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040415


----------



## spectre023

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042000

first overclock ever


----------



## Grindhouse

I'm in, i like those fancy little sig









Finally stable after 2 days of tweaking and many IBT and Prime95 tests !!!

i7 920 @ 4.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042128

Now trying 4.2 !!!


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spectre023*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042000

first overclock ever










not bad








my first ever i couldnt even reach 3Ghz which seems to be the standard noadays. man have the times have changed


----------



## mecanic07

First time at 4.5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042231


----------



## ehume

Count me in http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857627.

4219.57 MHz (200.93 * 21)

RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 1004.7 MHz (2:10) @ 9-9-9-24

This was with Meimei.

Hotrod has been to 4.5GHz with a P55A-UD3P board, but he is not yet online, so no validation.


----------



## GelpMan

I made it...: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040840


----------



## Thundergod989

Hmm, I'll take 4th place for 920's please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043209


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I set my FSB to 451 just so it wouldn't show that 4049.97 BS. Here's my proof.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


Hmm, I'll take 4th place for 920's please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043209


Validation is not with your forum name


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


Hmm, I'll take 4th place for 920's please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043209


Revalidate with OCN name, then we'll talk....







And your 4.8 link in your sig goes to patch's 8ghz run?!?!!?!? Something fishy goin on here.....


----------



## krs1

fully stable!!!! :-D http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1044087


----------



## Sangko

So when do we get added?









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post8571165


----------



## Fatalmistake

Can i get in too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1044850


----------



## alayoubi

Put me in , plz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1045151


----------



## _REAPER_

Core I7 4.4GHZ


----------



## dickjames3

Heres my new cpu-z validation of 4.4ghz - fully stable too
#edit# just wondering how often this thread gets updated?


----------



## Coldharbour

I would like to get in on this. 4.2ghz here.


----------



## ShortySmalls

could you plz update my entry with the validation in my sig?


----------



## spectre023

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebunny*


not bad








my first ever i couldnt even reach 3Ghz which seems to be the standard noadays. man have the times have changed


thanks








still trying to figure out max safe voltages and such.


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Revalidate with OCN name, then we'll talk....







And your 4.8 link in your sig goes to patch's 8ghz run?!?!!?!? Something fishy goin on here.....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Validation is not with your forum name


OK! I'll update. thx i missed it.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thundergod989* 
OK! I'll update. thx i missed it.

Ok ill wait for u.... holding my breath.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Sign me up! i7 920 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046318


----------



## Typhoeus

update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046433


----------



## hy897t

Hey I would like to join! Highest I have ever tried was 4.4GHz. I run it at 4.305GHz 24/7









CPU Validation :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=871658


----------



## cccdjb

I would like to get on the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046509


----------



## Chucklez

I would like to upp my 4.01Ghz overclock to my new 4.231Ghz overclock please







(Hope HWBot if proof enough







)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Am I going on the list? My validation is in my sig.


----------



## burksdb

count me in http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042690


----------



## SystemTech

hi, i have a update, AMD 965 @ 4.34 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922

Thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Was able to get mine to 4.2GHz stable, just with 1.2V.









Validation Link

Screenshot:


----------



## mumyoryu

Just bought an E8400 off Haste266 of [H] (thanks man), and I have to say, this thing is a monster







.

It's currently priming at 4.0GHz, 1.2v, but i've had it up to 4.8GHz @ 1.38v. Temps can get kinda high even at 1.3v though (Linx load takes it to 83c







), so im thinking the temp sensors might be bad or it just runs really hot.


----------



## Turgin

Add me please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1048260


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

The mod/person in charge ditched the club!, (no more clock updates)


----------



## TheRedPill

I'm in, PROOF

Going to try to push it further tonight, temporarily running a 9800GT while my 285 is on way back from service.


----------



## mactabilis shaan

someone update it....


----------



## ApexVIII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheRedPill* 
I'm in, PROOF

Going to try to push it further tonight, temporarily running a 9800GT while my 285 is on way back from service.

is that stable? did you figure out what the issue was?


----------



## tormentedtechnology

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1054297 here's my proof


----------



## Hdusu64346

An update for med1kl
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056342
4.61ghz


----------



## wrxxx

add me im at 4010mhz here is my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1054723


----------



## Juravieal

Add me. Stable at 4.2ghz @ 1.3 vcore. Plenty of temp overhead to go farther, but poor northbridge cooling holding me back at the moment.

Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1055478


----------



## topdog

Update for the i7 920 @ 5139 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056349


----------



## mactabilis shaan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
Update for the i7 920 @ 5139 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056349










hey, how did u take the 920 to a 23 multiplier???


----------



## lethal0wnage316

Cool club, i made it to 4ghz and stable surprisingly.
e5200wolfdale...great overclockers =-P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1058011


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
Update for the i7 920 @ 5139 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056349










23 multi?


----------



## Halefor

i-5 @ 4.2 stable with turbo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1058122

Huge picture if you want to see temps at 1:30 of an 8 hour run. They didn't change much at all from that point, so I could probably do 4.4 but no real point now.


----------



## FrankieVaga

PHII 965
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1052684


----------



## cl04k3d

Sorry, been out of town on business, I haven't left you guys. Sorry I haven't notified anyone. Will update tonight when I get home.


----------



## mr-Charles

....yeah, i figured you were one of those lucky one's who went out of town
{country wise, even} and pick'd up one of the Early Fermi's . . .







. . .







. . .








[ j/k . . . Welcome back, tho ]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Sorry, been out of town on business, I haven't left you guys. Sorry I haven't notified anyone. Will update tonight when I get home.

You had me worried I was going to have to take the thread back over.
Welcome back! What do you think about the new chip?


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Update my previous E7500 OC to 4.10Ghz please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1049305
And my Pentium 4 630 @ 4.00Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038564


----------



## GhostSenshi

*UPDATE*
E8400 @ 4.103ghz
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1063956


----------



## Zen00

Is there any way to search the validation site for your validation if you don't have the direct link, or know the ID? I seem to have lost my proof (other than the screen shot).


----------



## Silverlight

Update. Should put me at the top of the 860 list







. Can only get 4.3 with HT ON though







. Needs a bit more tweaking.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1062360


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Delete


----------



## genuine555

Intel Core i5 750 @4.01Ghz :










And :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1062500

Please add me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zen00* 
Is there any way to search the validation site for your validation if you don't have the direct link, or know the ID? I seem to have lost my proof (other than the screen shot).

Yes but you have to know about when you did it. The only thing you can do is type in the numbers manually one at a time and hope you come across it.
The id # is at the end of the validation link.


----------



## Zen00

That's the one solution I was hoping not to have to do.


----------



## cl04k3d

I was in the process of updating everyone and the character limit for the thread is 90,000 characters, so I couldn't get everyone in. I got like 8 pages left to do >.<


----------



## NoGuru

Bummer, I wanted to see my new chip in there.


----------



## cl04k3d

Hey NoGuru, yeah doesn't look like anyone elses chip can get in there either. Nice chip btw!









If you want to take this back over, I don't mind really.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Hey NoGuru, yeah doesn't look like anyone elses chip can get in there either. Nice chip btw!









Thanks. You might be able to ask a mod if you can get the next post spot in the thread. Not sure they can do that but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## cl04k3d

That would be a huge pain in the ass splitting it up like that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
That would be a huge pain in the ass splitting it up like that.

Then will you delete my Pentium 651 and add my E8700?


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Then will you delete my Pentium 651 and add my E8700?

Ok done. Did you want to take it back over, because tbh I don't visit this site too much anymore like I used to. Not that I don't want too, I don't have much time.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Ok done. Did you want to take it back over?

Thanks. No I am far too busy these days. I think it's done and full anyway.
You have done a great job by the way. Thanks again for your work.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1062916


----------



## tn00615120

Haha recently got my new rig, Plz add me in ; ) Here is a pic to prove it ; )


----------



## TempestxPR

i want in to the club http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1063243 iIDK how to do the proof thing but there it is =D


----------



## Prelude

Ive got two more here for my i3 4.7 and 4.8ghz : P

4.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1065013



4.8ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1065000


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Ive got two more here for my i3 4.7 and 4.8ghz : P

4.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1065013



4.8ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1065000




If you post some prime95 screens couple hours stable, THEN I'll be genuinly impressed


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


If you post some prime95 screens couple hours stable, THEN I'll be genuinly impressed










Unless you want me to fry my baby noooooo thank you!! haha
This DD block and single 240 rad aint going to cool that... 
Give me a few weeks till i mill my chiller block muahahaha.
(temps hit 85c in prime after 1 min >.<)


----------



## calavera

this is the 4+ghz club, not the *stability* club so that looks fine.


----------



## Typhoeus

just in case you missed it (posted over a week ago):

my update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046433

i5 750 @ 4.74ghz


----------



## genuine555

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
this is the 4+ghz club, not the *stability* club so that looks fine.









True.
But to me, an oc is something that's considered stable.
Many cpu's could do that easily.
Real stability tests however is another story.

Still, for this club it doesn't need to be stable, so...


----------



## NoGuru

In case some of you missed the post, I believe he said the first post is full and he can't add any more to it.


----------



## Hemby37

just hit 4.0 ghz! add me!


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
In case some of you missed the post, I believe he said the first post is full and he can't add any more to it.

I'm already on the first post, just need an update =]


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Im in!


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Hey NoGuru, yeah doesn't look like anyone elses chip can get in there either. Nice chip btw!










If you could delete my post with my Pentium 661 and add my i3 thatd be kool.


----------



## GhostSenshi

UPDATE: New speed. Proof link is in sig.


----------



## STALKEROZA

edd m!!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1067929


----------



## Jaseore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1067959


----------



## zamdam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1068752

4.2..

I will get one later tonight at 4.5


----------



## A.D.D.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069045


----------



## bulmug

add plz. i can go higher but i have no need right now
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069059


----------



## calavera

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069292

add me please. I might go higher just for *****s and giggles later


----------



## GrannyOnSushi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069306

add me


----------



## SK Group

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069308

YAY

going for 4.2 and faster ram


----------



## Rhia

For all the hard work, and sweat... pushing reset








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069317


----------



## greggtr316

[email protected] (for now)
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056356


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhia* 
For all the hard work, and sweat... pushing reset








]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069317]



That is not a good OC. With those volt's you should be in the 5 GHz range.


----------



## Rhia

Quote:

That is not a good OC. With those volt's you should be in the 5 GHz range.










Even if the chip is CO? I'm really new to this stuff so any advice you could throw my way would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhia*











Even if the chip is CO? I'm really new to this stuff so any advice you could throw my way would be greatly appreciated










Sorry, I hope you did not take it the wrong way. I just want you to know that your vcore is way high. What did you set your VTT, and NB volt's at?
I don't want to high jack this thread, so if you start a new one and post the link, I will be glad to help.


----------



## genuine555

Could mine be updated please ?

4.2ghz >

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070793


----------



## R1P5AW

I'm in at 4.0!
VALIDATION: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070421

LinX









8.5hrs Prime95


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

New highest 955 BE overclock








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=929696

0.22MHz higher then Slappa's









And others

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031769


----------



## mrhandy65

is the club still full? i want in, i got over 4.0 finally!


----------



## idahosurge

The OP has not updated the list is close to one month.

Post your validation if you want, maybe the OP will update the list at some point in time.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idahosurge* 
The OP has not updated the list is close to one month.

Post your validation if you want, maybe the OP will update the list at some point in time.


Wut.

Quote:

Last edited by cl04k3d : 5 Days Ago at 03:08 PM


----------



## cl04k3d

Don't be pissed at me it's full and it wont let me add anyone else. I posted it on the front page and even made a post here about it a few pages back.

Tbh, 4ghz is great and all, but it's too easy to hit 4ghz now, I think its time to move forward and start a higher ghz club.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Smarties must get in this! i got into windows and i had 1.45V (high just to make sure its stable...) look at my signature.. proof and processor i couldnt get a pic.. cuz at 4.1 GHz my CPU gets to hot when on max load.. i dont wanna fry it


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Don't be pissed at me it's full and it wont let me add anyone else. I posted it on the front page and even made a post here about it a few pages back.

Tbh, 4ghz is great and all, but it's too easy to hit 4ghz now, I think its time to move forward and start a higher ghz club.

what will you do out of curiosity start a 4.5ghz club?? that would seem the most appropriate approach ? as 5.0 although is a great goal, but unless you have limitless funds its not really obtainable for 98% of this forums PC's


----------



## idahosurge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Don't be pissed at me it's full and it wont let me add anyone else. I posted it on the front page and even made a post here about it a few pages back.

Tbh, 4ghz is great and all, but it's too easy to hit 4ghz now, I think its time to move forward and start a higher ghz club.

I wanted to let you know that I am not pissed and I did not see your post five or six days ago saying the tread was full.

I posted my validation a month ago and reposted it after you did the last update and you did not add me in. I am not complaining just letting you know why I said that it seemed to me that you had not updated this in awhile.

Anyway since no more can be added here is my validation again and I am going to go ahead and add this club to my signature.

Regards,

Rod

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031578


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idahosurge* 
I wanted to let you know that I am not pissed and I did not see your post five or six days ago saying the tread was full.

I posted my validation a month ago and reposted it after you did the last update and you did not add me in. I am not complaining just letting you know why I said that it seemed to me that you had not updated this in awhile.

Anyway since no more can be added here is my validation again and I am going to go ahead and add this club to my signature.

Regards,

Rod

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031578


Your post 3 weeks ago was the wrong name. Then the post 2 weeks ago had the right name but even at that time it was full. Sorry.


----------



## Typhoeus

I'm already up there and just want an update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046433

notches me into first place for the 750s =P


----------



## idahosurge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Your post 3 weeks ago was the wrong name. Then the post 2 weeks ago had the right name but even at that time it was full. Sorry.

No problem, when its full its full, I just wanted to let you know that I did not see your post that it was full when I told the other guy to go ahead and post.

Rod


----------



## Ruckol1

Can I be added to the AMD 550 list please.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1081152


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Soooo close.


----------



## Bodycount

add me please to i7 930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1082710


----------



## chickenricesoup

just wondering if the pentium D 960 was a good overclocker?
it isnt in the list


----------



## GOTFrog

you guys do know that he wont be able to add anyone else to this, only updates, unless he takes over the second post

Cl04k3d if you take over the second post just move the older CPU to the second post and keep C2Q and I3-5-7 on the 1st post easy as pie, i'll take over if you want


----------



## cl04k3d

If you want to take it over, thats fine with me. I've had it for quite a bit and it's been fun but I haven't found much time to update it anymore. If you want to take it over and try to get the second post just send me a PM.


----------



## kahonda

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083063

4.2Ghz on a c0 with HT on...


----------



## GOTFrog

I will be taking over the Thread and if I can get my hands on the second post I will move AMD and the single/dual cores there.

I contacted the poster can't remember his name but when I get an answer I'll start adding ppl again.


----------



## cl04k3d

Thanks again for taking it over GOTFrog. Good luck with it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I will be taking over the Thread and if I can get my hands on the second post I will move AMD and the single/dual cores there.

I contacted the poster can't remember his name but when I get an answer I'll start adding ppl again.

Congrats GotFrog!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Thanks again for taking it over GOTFrog. Good luck with it.

You had a good run cl04k3d, thanks!


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm telling you guys right away I will update during the evening, since thats when I get on


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I'm telling you guys right away I will update during the evening, since thats when I get on

Hey, whenever







Just be ready to add a lot of i7's because they will all do 4.
Did you ask for the second post, or is it even possible?


----------



## zamdam

Add me!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083568










Ive also hit this with ht on 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069093

and this with ht off
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1069047


----------



## GOTFrog

Who should I pm, The person with the second post gave me permission to take it over. I just have no Idea of who i need to pm or if he should pm. I tink that I might move all Core Ix to the second post.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Who should I pm, The person with the second post gave me permission to take it over. I just have no Idea of who i need to pm or if he should pm. I tink that I might move all Core Ix to the second post.

If you go out to the Intel CPU section, and scroll to the bottom, there should be a list of the MOD's for this section. Just click on there name and PM them.









The world record database is gone, just thought you should know.


----------



## GOTFrog

I can always use the one from HWbot.org, that would get ppl to join and give OCN points


----------



## SystemTech

hi, i have a update from my original 4.2 GHz, AMD 965 @ 4.34 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922

Thanks


----------



## andynolife

After more than 10 days of hustle, was gonna post 3.999Ghz with the POS ECS board, didn't look back after i dumped it and got an UD3P 
Stable @4.01Ghz with 1.29V 
Haven't tweak memory yet. 
Cheers

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1086899


----------



## Silverlight

Update my result please







.
4771.28 i7 860.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1084819

For some reason CPU-Z won't accept my 4.83GHz validation FFS. :'(


----------



## sexybastard

I think this might be the first i7 930 in the club woo wooo

i7 930 @ 4630mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1085379


----------



## Dumaine

Im at 4.037 and cant get my CPUZ validation to post here HELPPPP!!! that is if Q9550's still post here?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1088274


----------



## Richenbals

Ven-X and a super sleek i5 put up 4.0ghz on 1.2v!

CPU-Z Proof


----------



## mrcountry

I would like to be added 4.2GHz. Well I had to drop to 4.0GHz to run stable and pass all test, but very happy with results.


----------



## nicko42004200

add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1085413


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

i7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz with insanely high voltage lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1090074


----------



## Zurginator

Core i7 4.4ghz effective.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1080345


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


i7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz with insanely high voltage lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1090074


----------



## Rosaki

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1090953
phenom b55 4ghz..


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Impressive







What kind of cooling?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikas.sm*


Linky:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040015

Stable at around 4.4GHz








to all OC'ers


Using a cooler master Geminii for now. Am gonna be purchasing something more current, like the TRUE rev.C or Meghalems or the Noctua NHD14.

Maybe just skip all that and put this little sucker on DICE.

Any recommendations? Really wanna hit 5GHz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vikas.sm* 
Using a cooler master Geminii for now. Am gonna be purchasing something more current, like the TRUE rev.C or Meghalems or the Noctua NHD14.

Maybe just skip all that and put this little sucker on DICE.

Any recommendations? Really wanna hit 5GHz.

It's possible, but I doubt you will hit 5GHz on air. All three coolers are good though. If you get a high static pressure fan for them, you may get close.


----------



## GOTFrog

Ok I haven't gotten an answer from a mod about getting the second post of the thread so Wednesday I'll ill just move everything to a new post and put a link in the OP and do all the updates.


----------



## FullMetalMayhem

i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz [on air]


----------



## dickjames3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dickjames3*


Heres my new cpu-z validation of 4.4ghz - fully stable too




Hopefully i'll be added this time round, many thanks in advance


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

i7 980x

4.4 ghz





ran prime for 6 hours then linx 50 test run

almost for got

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093554


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work frog! Can you add my Q9550 and the P4 to the list? sig


----------



## GOTFrog

DONE, only took 4hrs

damn you but ok doing it right now and it's so much easier in Word to do it all


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


damn you but ok doing it right now and it's so much easier in Word to do it all


lol, I did it all by hand, one at a time, for a year









Thanks!


----------



## firstchoicett

here is my score..

[img:350:22]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1093818.png[/img]

Add me to the list lol.

added my Pic aswell..

On my sig is my YouTube video.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## GOTFrog

validation not with forum name


----------



## calavera

I have new one, can you update mine please. thanx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1075141


----------



## tanderson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093906

there is mine, last 3 chips ive had ive hit 4ghz easy







(e8400, i5 750, i7 860)


----------



## andynolife

Resubmitted. Didn't recognize the different user id in the first place.
Thanks for your time and efforts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093953


----------



## MalooTakant

i5-750 @ 4.21 Ghz 1.304

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093980


----------



## chickenricesoup

should name this the i7xxx 4ghz club


----------



## NoGuru

So enlighten me. Did xLastshotx say he would give you the second post?


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah, and I forwarded the pm to robilar but never got an answer


----------



## Saucy

I O.C.d to 4ghz just for this club lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1094688

[edit]
Wasn't under my name
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1094769


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
yeah, and I forwarded the pm to robilar but never got an answer

Send it to another Mod. Sometimes they just forget, or get busy.


----------



## leppie

Sneaky Turbo validation, totally unstable, random app crashes, just for fun







(not for submission to club, I realize my username is different)










*PROOF*


----------



## hoss331

Early testing with dice.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1094035


----------



## firstchoicett

My score.



..............

*Video Extreme*












.......


----------



## firstchoicett

...


----------



## 116969

Here's my OC ^^

4.2 ghz stable with my i7-920 (sig rig) Proof here!


----------



## chickenricesoup

@GOTFrog
just wondering if you still had the old list(older cpu overclock list) you can pm me?


----------



## idahosurge

Alright GOTFrog, I finally made it on the list!!!!!

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lrs3329

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1095468


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated,

I sent a PM to The_Manual and he answered should be done soon I Think


----------



## firstchoicett

Ok my fixed mt scoire and got the chip stable at *4.47Ghzs*
*
ProoF*



Video on my Sig


----------



## aznofazns

I'm in...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1080860


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


I'm in...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1080860


 yep u will be in all you have to do is wait.


----------



## Lrs3329

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1095468


----------



## GOTFrog

Thread will be updated every evenings before I go to bed and only once so please don not send me PM about your score, unless I missed you for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## MalooTakant

Thanks for the update, but there's a typo with my username









Quote:

i5 750 @ 4.21 GHz ~ *Malookant* PROOF
Should say MalooTakant

Thanks again!


----------



## GOTFrog

fixed on the file will be updated tonight . Thx


----------



## firstchoicett

thinking about putting a 980 in the box.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*



thinking about putting a 980 in the box.


Just curious, why do you continue to youtube yourself?


----------



## Jamos169

how do you validate


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


how do you validate










Like This.


----------



## Jamos169

So like this?


----------



## orangeTheory

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1104056


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


So like this?


CPU-Z has a validation button


----------



## Nellys197

E8600 @ 4.7 GHZ for now...



working 5 GHZ


----------



## nicko42004200

i7 920 at 4.409
proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1105280


----------



## grillinman

E8400 E0 4.14 on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1106072


----------



## grillinman

E8400 E0 4.14 on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1106072


----------



## Edgeoc

980x @ 4.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1106551

Still burning it in, will push it further once the paste sets up...

If you need more proof let me know.


----------



## GOTFrog

will update tonight, went out to some friends yesterday, and then you know the wife wanted me to do stuff......


----------



## 96sohc

phenom IIx2 BE unlocked to 3 cores @4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1099902

if anyone knows whey cpu-id renames the cpu to an athlon II x3 450 when i unlock one of the cores please tell me


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nellys197*


E8600 @ 4.7 GHZ for now...



working 5 GHZ



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgeoc*


980x @ 4.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1106551

Still burning it in, will push it further once the paste sets up...

If you need more proof let me know.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *96sohc*


phenom IIx2 BE unlocked to 3 cores @4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1099902

if anyone knows whey cpu-id renames the cpu to an athlon II x3 450 when i unlock one of the cores please tell me


 didn't validate with forum name


----------



## mcpetrolhead

An update for me. Managed to get 4.512GHz on my E5200 (not a suicide voltage)

The chip can go further (look at the voltage) but my mobo has hit a FSB wall at 363 and wont consistently post at 362.


----------



## 96sohc

ok let me try again. phenom IIx2 550BE unlocked to x3 @ 4.1GHz (some reason i couldn't get 4.2 again, well it is hot today)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1107126


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nellys197*


E8600 @ 4.7 GHZ for now...



working 5 GHZ


Nice chip, please validate correctly.


----------



## Vbp6us

Do I get to be in this club?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1104997

And, no I don't know why my motherboard information is not showing up. I wish it did!


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## Edgeoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


didn't validate with forum name


doh!

Here's another one with my forum name added...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1107173


----------



## GOTFrog

updated again


----------



## orangeTheory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangeTheory* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1104056

i5 750 @ 4.00Ghz

Forum rules /signed

Am I missing any info?


----------



## Edgeoc

Here's another one at 4.5, Been priming for about 10 minutes.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1107202

I'll let this prime all night b4 considering it stable. And I"ll stop spamming this thread now and check out some of the other 980x threads


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Put me in.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgeoc*


Here's another one at 4.5, Been priming for about 10 minutes.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1107202

*I'll let this prime all night b4 considering it stable. *And I"ll stop spamming this thread now and check out some of the other 980x threads











How many hours?

Wow! Nice, OC btw.


----------



## 96sohc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1107787
hope this get's me in.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Wohoo! I still have the fastest P4 on air (almost passive)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Wohoo! I still have the fastest P4 on air (almost passive)










Besides Patch's, but we know what he does to get that high. What cooling did you use?
I got to 4.62 on air, but my board won't let me give it any more v's.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Besides Patch's, but we know what he does to get that high. What cooling did you use?
I got to 4.62 on air, but my board won't let me give it any more v's.


The same as I do now; Noctua NHU-12P with a nexus quiet fan running at ~500-600RPM with a Noctua U.L.N.A.


----------



## onnetz

The chip would go further but the board wont.
bsel and vcore mod. More vcore than I needed but wanted plenty for a one time run at it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1102119


----------



## Edgeoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


How many hours?

Wow! Nice, OC btw.


It primed all night using small fft's, around 9 hours.

I was able to drop the voltage down one notch as well. But my load temps are very low. This morning it was betwen 24c / 26c @ 100% load.

I just got done putting it all back together, I realized 1 of the 120mm's on the rad stopped spinning. Had to replace it. Unfortunately I had to take everything out to get to the fan so now the thermal paste is gonna have to cure all over again fun fun. I'll start clocking it again in a day or two.


----------



## Poppinj

I have read the rules.

i5 750 @ 4.42GHz

Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1109435


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poppinj*


I have read the rules.

i5 750 @ 4.42GHz

Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1109435


Did you get to 4.4 with the mugen 2?


----------



## schyter91

Let me in
i5 750 @4.01 ghz
Proof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1109501

 4 GHz Overclock Club


----------



## leppie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgeoc* 
It primed all night using small fft's, around 9 hours.

I was able to drop the voltage down one notch as well. But my load temps are very low. This morning it was betwen 24c / 26c @ 100% load.

That sounds very low. What kind of ambient temp you have on the rad?


----------



## Edgeoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leppie*


That sounds very low. What kind of ambient temp you have on the rad?


My entire rig runs inside a very large box. The box is completely sealed other than 2 120mm intake fans and 2 120mm exhaust fans. The intake pulls in air from outside through 2 4" ventilation hose that has 2 separate filters in different locations. The exhaust blows the cold air back outside through 2 additional hoses.

The box is made out of this stuff, though the stuff I use is like 4" thick
http://www.electrical-res.com/EX/10-...oamular150.jpg

The internal case temps are usually around 5c to 15c, the water temps are usually 2/4c higher than the air depending on load conditions. 
In the middle of winter the entire system is much much colder, but its getting warmer here now.

I also have to run a 100% antifreeze mixture most of the year - I had 2 rads freeze solid and blow up. In the summer I switch back to 98% distilled water.

The chip is currently idling between 6c and 9c.


----------



## opt3r

New to the site, and new to overclocking CPUs...just overclocked video cards before.

You guys can add me to the 4ghz club!









I followed a guide that I found using google. The person overclocked the same biostar bios, so I used that and played around, finding a stable 4.07ghz clock. I was using the stock cooler and it would reach temps around 60c full load playing games, but never had any problems shutting off/restarting/errors...nothing. I upgraded to a Thermalright Mux-120 though, and am seeing temps of around 40C load!

proofs:



woops, found the validator you guys want :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1109679


----------



## leppie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edgeoc* 
My entire rig runs inside a very large box. The box is completely sealed other than 2 120mm intake fans and 2 120mm exhaust fans. The intake pulls in air from outside through a 4" ventilation hose that has 2 separate filters in different locations. The exhaust blows the cold air back outside through additional hoses.

The box is made out of this stuff, though the stuff I use is like 4" thick
http://www.electrical-res.com/EX/10-...oamular150.jpg

The internal case temps are usually around 5c to 15c, the water temps are usually 2/4c higher than the air depending on load conditions.
In the middle of winter the entire system is much much colder, but its getting warmer here now.

I also have to run a 100% antifreeze mixture most of the year - I had 2 rads freeze solid and blow up. In the summer I switch back to 98% distilled water.

The chip is currently idling between 6c and 9c.

That makes sense, but how do *you* handle it?







Dont you get frostbite?









Edit: Missed the input hose


----------



## Mates Rates

Sign me up - i7 920 @ 4GHz with 1.216V HT ON


----------



## cyronn

heres mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1080136


----------



## Morgot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1110633


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyronn* 
heres mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1080136

Man, it looks like your way overvolting that chip. Are you sure your settings are correct?


----------



## mzr1216

i want in









core i5 4ghz with 1.411v on max load.

memory


----------



## Dnic41

Here you go:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1110719

i7 920 @ 4.07GHz


----------



## ardentx

Add me please (getting a validation error 10)


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*


Sign me up - i7 920 @ 4GHz with 1.216V HT ON





Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyronn*


heres mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1080136



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mzr1216*


i want in









core i5 4ghz with 1.411v on max load.

memory












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardentx*











Add me please (getting a validation error 10)


Need Validation link with forum name.

Updated for the rest in 1 min


----------



## xpfighter

xpfighter Core i7 920 D0 4,02Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1110795


----------



## ardentx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1111904

Add meeee. Sorted


----------



## pedsaktix




----------



## newpc

930 @ 4ghz








dont mind the temps.

ambient is 30 lol.


----------



## nolonger

I can FINALLY join the club!!









i5-650 at 4010.3MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1113525


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## Mates Rates

Double post... my bad


----------



## Mates Rates

i7 920 @ 4.2GHz with 0.968V


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Q9650 4ghz 1.33v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1115038


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*


Q9650 4ghz 1.33v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1115038


Validation under forum name


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Validation under forum name

validation put in my signature say? excuse my ignorance


----------



## Drdeath

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117060


----------



## Tt2ent

Hey guys can I get in your club ? Last time I tried to join a club they made me do things.... bad things.... 
proof= http://i44.tinypic.com/bg7meu.jpg


----------



## cjhall222

new i5 650 build working for stable 5mhz, currently 4688mhz but a lot more adjustments are needed fine tuning the memory, but on the path







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118808


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cjhall222*


new i5 650 build working for stable 5mhz, lot more adjustments are needed but on the path







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118808


Nice overclock! Can you post all your settings? I can't get mine stable over 4GHz.


----------



## SgtHop

5 MHz shouldn't be all that hard. Just turn it down as far as you can go. Only need to run it on about 0.01v, too. Good power savings.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjhall222* 
new i5 650 build working for stable 5mhz, currently 4688mhz but a lot more adjustments are needed fine tuning the memory, but on the path







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118808

I need your validation under forum name, please


----------



## cory1234

I want in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119285


----------



## linkin93

I know i didn't validate it, but for what it's worth:


----------



## somerandomguy93

Finaly, after a long few days I finaly got it. Pretty bad voltages though I dont know if I will keep it.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119458


----------



## vikas.sm

Was busy for over a month. 50MHz Improvement in one session....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119898

Crappy 1Yr old OS, unstable even at stock









Still running 800MHz RAM, and my mobo still doesnt allow 1:1 FSB : DRAM

Gigabyte G31 ES2L (I know......







) F10 BIOS

Coolermaster GeminII, 2X120mm useless fans

1.504 Actual Voltage, 1.55 selected in BIOS.

Next target -> 4.8GHz on air


----------



## Drdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vikas.sm* 
Was busy for over a month. 50MHz Improvement in one session....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119898

Crappy 1Yr old OS, unstable even at stock









Still running 800MHz RAM, and my mobo still doesnt allow 1:1 FSB : DRAM

Gigabyte G31 ES2L (I know......







) F10 BIOS

Coolermaster GeminII, 2X120mm useless fans

1.504 Actual Voltage, 1.55 selected in BIOS.

Next target -> 4.8GHz on air

E5200 4.7Ghz???? On air????? Is this possible???


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drdeath*


E5200 4.7Ghz???? On air????? Is this possible???










It is 100% perfectly stable too ( for screeny and CPUZ validation







)

And gets to 80 degrees centigrade during heavy stress tests such as "CPUZ" and "Firefox".

Prime stable at 4.4-4.5GHz, but i'm not ready to let it cook for 24Hrs and kill another mobo. Recently killed my biostar P35 so bought this gigabyte as a temporary stand-by motherboard, and it completely changes my view about low-end budget mobos!!

4.8GHz is a given, once I can find some 1066MHz DDR2 and a better air cooler.


----------



## :Enigma:

Add me in








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120716


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## Regel

Add me in!

Regel
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120721


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regel*


Add me in!

Regel
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120721


no pr0oper Validation


----------



## Regel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


no pr0oper Validation


Forgot the name, its good now


----------



## Drdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Updated


Not updated. You passed my reply up.


----------



## ZaG

Add me in just achieved 4.0ghz on a CO damn that was alot of work lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120895


----------



## vikas.sm

Found another 23MHz on air and re-validated









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120916

(was showing 21GB RAM earlier!!)


----------



## Levesque

Put me in. C0. 1.256.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1121270


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drdeath* 
Not updated. You passed my reply up.

Sorry must of missed it, will update tonight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZaG* 
Add me in just achieved 4.0ghz on a CO damn that was alot of work lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120895

not validated under forum name


----------



## [email protected]

I would like to join the lga 775 club if thats okay?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123260










will be running large ffts also but as i understand it that has nothing to do with cpu
oc so im good i guess. anyhow pretty sure im stable with that to as i previously did
a error free occt blend run.


----------



## X3NIA

Please update me.. I'm still back at 4.18ghz :O

Updated CPU Z Validation (4.42ghz): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1089693


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skillzero* 
Please update me.. I'm still back at 4.18ghz :O

Updated CPU Z Validation (4.42ghz): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1089693

Max temps?


----------



## Alex132

Hmm a lot of Intel...
Something different then,
Phenom II x4 965 @ 4.something Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043223

This is was before I had the TRUE, so I probably will try again to push it further.


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Here you go
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123611


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Hmm a lot of Intel...
Something different then,
Phenom II x4 965 @ 4.something Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043223

This is was before I had the TRUE, so I probably will try again to push it further.

Validate with your forum name

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast* 
Here you go
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123611

try it with 201 you are shy of 4GHz and I leave it as is so 3.999 is not 4.


----------



## steadly2004

i7-860 @4ghz, just finished 50 passes of linx, took more voltage that I'd liked though, considering some people get there with 1.2v and I had to set the bios to 1.37 to get stability past 3.8ghz. Is it worth it?.... yes! lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123648



http://item.slide.com/r/1/244/i/5Sz1...d_xXW8X5E20OU/ = pic of linx proof. Is 50 passes enough for stability for most people? I got tired of running prime for 10-20 hours...


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
i7-860 @4ghz, just finished 50 passes of linx, took more voltage that I'd liked though, considering some people get there with 1.2v and I had to set the bios to 1.37 to get stability past 3.8ghz. Is it worth it?.... yes! lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123648



http://item.slide.com/r/1/244/i/5Sz1...d_xXW8X5E20OU/ = pic of linx proof. Is 50 passes enough for stability for most people? I got tired of running prime for 10-20 hours...


no valid validation


----------



## steadly2004

Oops, missed doing it with my forum name... here it is again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123655


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Updated

Validate with your forum name

try it with 201 you are shy of 4GHz and I leave it as is so 3.999 is not 4.


Only CPU-Z shows 3.999, HW moniter and other programs show it as 4.0 or 4.01. BIOS shows 4.0


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast* 
Only CPU-Z shows 3.999, HW moniter and other programs show it as 4.0 or 4.01. BIOS shows 4.0

If your to lazy to go higher, just stress the CPU with prime or whatever, and it will jump to 4


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated: Here is mine (On water [25c] for anyone interested).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124944


----------



## :Enigma:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120716


----------



## Tom Thumb

Don't think I'm in yet. Here ya go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1125074


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## Voluntary

count me in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1126097


----------



## buste2

woot woot...finally!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1126114


----------



## bfish

4.20Ghz

4.20Ghz w\\HT 20x IBT:


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128392


----------



## bfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfish*


4.20Ghz

4.20Ghz w\\HT 20x IBT:



Updated. Went to 4.2.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Updated: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1127032


Nice to see you finally made it. Don't forget to stop by the 5GHz club if you haven't yet.


----------



## andrewmchugh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128493


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128493


Dang, do close


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128493


Sorry 4 is so easy to reach that a 3.999999999 validation wont do it.


----------



## andrewmchugh

grrrrrrr


----------



## dennis_g

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1129278


----------



## andrewmchugh

PROOF


----------



## Halos

E5300 - *4.56GHz*

PROOF

On ASUS P5E3

Nice one, it could go more, but i am bored with it. I am making AMD machine









p.s. That 4.56ghz speed is SuperPI stabile speed









http://www.pohrani.com/?3D/141/2OwKHj87/3.jpg


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated, sorry for the delay, was busy with other stuff


----------



## sti-06

Here is mine: HT off









and ht ON:


----------



## Hdusu64346

I have read the rules. 4.6ghz overclock stable with proof of stability. Intel core i7 980x 32nm gulftown

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1134851
Please update med1kl


----------



## sti-06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *med1kl*


I have read the rules. 4.6ghz overclock stable with proof of stability. Intel core i7 980x 32nm gulftown

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1134851
Please update med1kl











You reached 90 degrees with HT off







That must be on air!


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


You reached 90 degrees with HT off







That must be on air!


that's water cooled







1.5 volts is indeed high voltage. Yes, HT is off otherwise it defintely would have hit the TJMAX.


----------



## cazza1938812

does OC need to be stable? and if so to what point?


----------



## Zen00

I believe not, just has to be stable enough to boot into windows and get a validation from CPU-Z


----------



## churchwin88

Hope this qualifies me....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1136166


----------



## nasha

Wuhooo ! I am at 4.0GHz Stable







Add me to the list













http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1136055


----------



## Capwn

So I take it there is no longer an AMD 4 ghz club??


----------



## N3C14R

I can has join?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1136271


----------



## TheSprunk

Core i7 860 4.545GHz @ 1.5V CPU (1.432V measured) with high Vdroop enabled. Sig rig. Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1136419

I'm going to see if I can hit 5GHz for the sake of it... Then work on stabilizing at 4.2GHz on as low a Voltage as possible.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
So I take it there is no longer an AMD 4 ghz club??

or you could just read the first line in the OP.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSprunk*


Core i7 860 4.545GHz @ 1.5V CPU (1.432V measured) with high Vdroop enabled. Sig rig. Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1136419

I'm going to see if I can hit 5GHz for the sake of it... Then work on stabilizing at 4.2GHz on as low a Voltage as possible.


 What cooling are you using for 4.5ghz? It can't be the v8...


----------



## GuardDawg30

Hey guys I would like to join..Just hit 4.00 stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140913


----------



## GOTFrog

Sorry for the late Update, but now done and Sti-06 I need a Validation link with yourforum name


----------



## B-Con

Just made it - 24 hours of Prime95 (Blend). Count me in!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140802


----------



## Vexx21322

Count me in, 4.0Ghz on e7500









 PROOF


----------



## Iozeg

Hi everyone







glad to be here, would be even more glad if you would sign me in








Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1143543


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Sorry for the late Update, but now done and Sti-06 I need a Validation link with yourforum name

Here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1143558


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vexx21322* 
Count me in, 4.0Ghz on e7500









PROOF


I need a validation link under your forum name.

As for the rest it is updated


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I need a validation link under your forum name.

Always the same old thing, eh Froggy









Where ya been, the Ice is all melted.


----------



## GOTFrog

Work and work and work, and soon to be on medical leave from work. so thats why I ain't dong anymore benches for now since I'll most likely be off work for more than a month getting a bad case of the knee surgery.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Work and work and work, and soon to be on medical leave from work. so thats why I ain't dong anymore benches for now since I'll most likely be off work for more than a month getting a bad case of the knee surgery.


I hear ya. I will need one in the future. Blew it out on a wakeborad trip I put together with about 25 people and I was the first one to ride and boom MCL.


----------



## Vexx21322

Here you go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1143749


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Hey Ya'll,

Would like to join your group here. I think all the validation criteria is in order.


----------



## kellygtp

Lower vcore now....finally had some time to do some tweaking on my settings.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1144074


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz* 
Hey Ya'll,

Would like to join your group here. I think all the validation criteria is in order.

Missing Validation link


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Missing Validation link

Exactly what link are you looking for? I have a link in my Sig for CPU-Z









Here is the same link:







-> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1144041


----------



## sti-06

Update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1145424


----------



## TheOcelot

Where are the Phenom II and older CPUs? The op link isn't working for me.


----------



## GOTFrog

pOST 1965


----------



## firstchoicett

come on add me.


----------



## Wesley Witz

Intel Core i7 980X EE @ 4.11Ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1146771

for the pic I had to put my CPU back at 4.11 Ghz and take it.


----------



## Retoric

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1148420


----------



## Matrixvibe

Can I join? lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1151390


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated and Wesley it's an extreme chip you need to do something extreme to it.


----------



## Elblonko

I just hit the mark myself, I would be honored to join.

Up and still running strong hasn't popped more then low 50's in temp


----------



## rck1984

My chip needs a hell-load of Vcore tho..

1.38750 vcore
1.30 VTT
1.60 Dram
1.90 PLL
LLC Enabled


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


I just hit the mark myself, I would be honored to join.

Up and still running strong hasn't popped more then low 50's in temp











Quote:



Originally Posted by *rck1984*


















My chip needs a hell-load of Vcore tho..

1.38750 vcore
1.30 VTT
1.60 Dram
1.90 PLL
LLC Enabled


Sorry but with no validation link no joinning


----------



## NoGuru

LMAO, maybe if it was in gigantic red letters on the first page.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LMAO, maybe if it was in gigantic red letters on the first page.


Done


----------



## ahmedelbehery

does it have to be stable? my other q6600 can do a solid 4ghz stable at like 1.45Vcore


----------



## ahmedelbehery

deleted


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 

*I updated everything If I forgot you it's because either I forgot or your validation wasn't under your OCN forums name. I've split everything in 2 post and will still try to get the second post of the thread, for now the older chips are HERE. Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy post your CPU-Z Valadation Link with you OCN Forums name or it will be ignored, post that you have read the rules.*

That looks good, if they can't read that, F*#k em







Need a coma after "easy." Sorry I'm taking English right now.


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah I saw it too, and was sure to have made the correction on it, will do it right now


----------



## radaja

can you please add me.
i7-920 at [email protected] w/HT on









□□*MB*□□-Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
□□*CPU*□□-i7-920 #3845B027
□□*MEM*□□-G.Skill DDR3-2200 cl7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155708

*[email protected] w/1.37v HT/on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-21 1t*
*Prime95 Blend 2hr running*









*Prime95 Blend 2hr stopped*









*[email protected] w/1.37v HT/on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-21 1t*
*LinX 20 runs completed-Vista x64*


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Here is my submission: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154485


----------



## craziplaya21

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1156524
(oops, fixed validation to include my nick)


----------



## Charsher47

Just made 4.4GHz on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1156624


----------



## NickPresta

4.0 GHz on Air (H50)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1158030
http://img203.imageshack.us/i/19289624.png/

1.20v in the BIOS (Shows 1.223 in CPU-Z), everything else set to Auto (PLL, etc) Without VDroop.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work radaja!


----------



## radaja

thanks *NoGuru*,this really is a very nice chip


----------



## Mates Rates




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mates Rates* 


Nice! Don't see to many chips doing 4 GHz at 1.15


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice! Don't see to many chips doing 4 GHz at 1.15










Cheers. I can run it at 4Ghz with 1.14v, although it's not 100% stable.


----------



## firstchoicett

updated score on the 975, waiting for the 980X


----------



## Voluntary

Update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1160956

4.2 now =p


----------



## rck1984

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1162800

There you go


----------



## oc88

First try for anything over 3.6ghz

Core i5 750 @ 4.325Ghz



pretty happy with that.


----------



## TheOcelot

First Phenom II 945 to hit 4 GHz on OCN w00t. It aint pretty. But it was a suicide run haha

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1163724


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickPresta*


4.0 GHz on Air (H50)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1158030
http://img203.imageshack.us/i/19289624.png/

1.20v in the BIOS (Shows 1.223 in CPU-Z), everything else set to Auto (PLL, etc) Without VDroop.


Force it to 4 on cpu-z, too easy to hit 4 to let a 3.99 in, plus validation under wrong name


----------



## gosmeyer

Another to add


----------



## zidave

Add me too


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated, and Feeling like rising this to the 4.5GHz Club


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Updated, and Feeling like rising this to the 4.5GHz Club


Not a bad idea, but I have only clocked one chip that did not make it to 4.5 or higher.
Good work on the club, and plus rep to you for all your work.


----------



## NickPresta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Force it to 4 on cpu-z, too easy to hit 4 to let a 3.99 in, plus validation under wrong name

What should my validation name be? My username here?

And okay. I'll get it to 4.0


----------



## Charsher47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Updated, and Feeling like rising this to the 4.5GHz Club


Do it...and don't see my name


----------



## Tom1121

I'd like to join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1165470


----------



## grassh0ppa

Used my OC genie settings to get a stable overclock. Now I got it up to 3.9GHZ on less voltage. Also I "overclocked" my ram up to 1600 too. Temps are looking good. How long should I use prime95 for to ensure stability?


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


I'd like to join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1165470


Validation with forum name please.

Yeah 4GHz means nothing anymore for pretty much all new chips and I hate to see a great i7 920 only running at 4.


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Validation with forum name please.

Yeah 4GHz means nothing anymore for pretty much all new chips and I hate to see a great i7 920 only running at 4.

Sorry about that. Fixed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1166133


----------



## darith

darith http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1168890


----------



## alffjeld

hi
here is mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1167676

alffjeld


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## oc88

Core i5 750 @ 4.41ghz


----------



## elson

Add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1171011


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## Charsher47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Charsher47*


Just made 4.4GHz on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1156624


Still haven't added me


----------



## [-erick-]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1150023

mine

i7 920 D0 4.630 GHZ [-erick-]


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated, and Charsher47 sorry you were there but with a typo


----------



## nixhound

Please add me:

I have read the rules!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1171686

i5 750 @ 4.01 ghz


----------



## darith

Made it to 4.2!







D Please update!
darith
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1171827


----------



## Compile

Read the rules sign me up please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1172108


----------



## oc88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darith*


Made it to 4.2!







D Please update!
darith
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1171827


You need to get it showing 4.2


----------



## smex

hey.. did anyone of u manage to get a q9300 to 4.0 ghz? i guess it makes no sense cuz the vcore and nbv would be too high for 24/7 use.. or maybe somebody knows it better?
thanx


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Woot!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1172529


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


Woot!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1172529


Congrats !


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smex*


hey.. did anyone of u manage to get a q9300 to 4.0 ghz? i guess it makes no sense cuz the vcore and nbv would be too high for 24/7 use.. or maybe somebody knows it better?
thanx


Why don't you check? http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post8832458


----------



## GOTFrog

will update after the the Chimp Challenge. I hate opening Word while Folding takes forever


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compile*


Congrats !










Appreciate it.


----------



## Compile

Sounds good and thanks.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Heres mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1174476


----------



## chingu

Add me please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175186


----------



## darest

in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175233
easy trying to do more than 333 hell these gulftown is a beast


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darith*


Made it to 4.2!







D Please update!
darith
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1171827


Need to validate @ over 4GHz 2.xxx just don't cut it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


Heres mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1174476



Quote:



Originally Posted by *darest*


in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175233
easy trying to do more than 333 hell these gulftown is a beast


Both of you dont have a validation under your forums name.


----------



## NoGuru

I will be adding my Q9650 by the end of the week. Hit 4.77 so far, but I'm hoping for a run at 5

Rep for updating the club, I always saying the same thing.


----------



## Compile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I will be adding my Q9650 by the end of the week. Hit 4.77 so far, but I'm hoping for a run at 5

Rep for updating the club, I always saying the same thing.


Holy crap. Hope ya get it and good luck !


----------



## GOTFrog

Great stuff Noguru, I'm sure you can do it you are the LGA775 wiz kid

what do you guys think about this new banner made by Compile I thought I'd let you guys pick


----------



## NoGuru

ME likey!


----------



## darest

uh sorry
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1176436
new update


----------



## hs101

Heres mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1176475


----------



## WoofWoof

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177254

Let me in


----------



## TheOcelot

I think the OP should be updated with the correct link to the older intel and AMD chips...


----------



## GOTFrog

All Fixed


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
All Fixed

Thanks. +rep.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hs101*


Heres mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1176475


I dont believe this is stable at that voltage. And if it is then wow golden


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


I dont believe this is stable at that voltage. And if it is then wow golden


No one mentioned stable, besides 4Ghz is easy.


----------



## elson

Hmm I thought stability was needed too. Nvm then.


----------



## DHEnthusiast

Wow, there are some great marks here! got my inspiration now!


----------



## ntuason

Sign me up!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177294


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DHEnthusiast* 
Wow, there are some great marks here! got my inspiration now!

This is a start http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177368
Check out my ram timings and speed frog!


----------



## darest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
All Fixed


sorry i din`t apear in the main list is another list in the forum, thx


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is a start http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177368
Check out my ram timings and speed frog!

Really nice so I gues you are loving that team extreme ram

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darest* 

sorry i din`t apear in the main list is another list in the forum, thx









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post8832458

thats the link the the older chip


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Really nice so I gues you are loving that team extreme ram

I think I can give the i7's a run for there money in bench's.


----------



## oc88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


I dont believe this is stable at that voltage. And if it is then wow golden


Mine gets stable with that voltage

does it mean its golden


----------



## WZ3r0

Here it is
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177660


----------



## Compile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Great stuff Noguru, I'm sure you can do it you are the LGA775 wiz kid

what do you guys think about this new banner made by Compile I thought I'd let you guys pick









Hey ! Thats my art SWEET. Hope every one else enjoys it








Thnx


----------



## srsparky32

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1060995

there we go. it says SEAN-PC but my name really is sean and that really is mine









my sig rig says 3.9 because i put it there..im mr. paranoid. it was stable on occt after a hour


----------



## oc88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1060995

there we go. it says SEAN-PC but my name really is sean and that really is mine









my sig rig says 3.9 because i put it there..im mr. paranoid. it was stable on occt after a hour


Forum name or it doesnt count.


----------



## Dark Seraph

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177881

Figured id start my first post off with a bang.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Update my submission to 4.2Ghz please


----------



## Th0m0_202

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1178090







think im in


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Core i7 860 4.1 GHz.. me in puez


----------



## Mitchell7

Can I be added too please?
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1178999

Settings are the same as in my sig.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1060995

there we go. it says SEAN-PC but my name really is sean and that really is mine









my sig rig says 3.9 because i put it there..im mr. paranoid. it was stable on occt after a hour


Needs to be under your Forum name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


Update my submission to 4.2Ghz please


















Link please and and the one in your sig is not under your forum name

I hope I didn't make any mistake but was updating durin 3ed period of theHabs game. WOOHOO! there's going to be a game 7


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Update my sub to 4.3Ghz please.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179157








Will validate with forum name
*UPDATED*


----------



## spamination

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179363


----------



## AMIRICE

Heres Mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1180255


----------



## Pencuri

Let me join in

4.4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179407


----------



## hs101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


I dont believe this is stable at that voltage. And if it is then wow golden


Well here is some proof for stability:


----------



## TPE-331

Sign me up! Sign me up!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1181710


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated


----------



## crantana

Please update me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186499


----------



## Elblonko

I have read the rules:
Name:Alfred (I submitted as my computer name, wont let me change it to my forum name now, I have tried resubmitting several times)

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186485

Here were my stable clocks/voltages running OCCT LINPACK testing

Seemingly Best Ratio was
3.8ghz 200x19
CPU 1.318
IMC 1.20

Other Testing
3.9Ghz
206x19 and 207x19
CPU 1.375
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

200x208
CPU 1.381
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

200x209
CPU 1.387
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

200x210
CPU 1.395
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

4GHZ 200x211
CPU 1.400
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

Anyone have thoughts on a way to get a 4ghz 24/7 clock with lower voltages according to those stats. I am frightend of running 1.4v all the time, even though my temps stay in the low 50c area.


----------



## Backslash

Read the rules!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186960


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Update on my i3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186849


----------



## xd_1771

In again please.
Read the rules, CPU-Z validation link is the one in my signature.
I'll be running this speed just above 4Ghz as my 24/7 overclock


----------



## d33r

hi guys plz add me! is this all you need?

d33r i7 [email protected] 20x200=4.0

http://yfrog.com/5idreammachined33rj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186980


----------



## ToeMass

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888743

That's still right on Intel 3.6v spec maximum using non-lapped anything and cheapo newegg special AC7 $30 cooler.

One of these days I need to give this proven Intel E8500 a good lapping and use my AMD's (LOL, excuse my French) Corsair's H50. Maybe boost voltage to what I've already tested which won't crunch my real gaming chip, 1.5v or so. I really need to see how much more it's got in it.

This specific chip is from the batch newly introduced as an outcome from Intel during its time to squash AMD quads and Intel had not released any i3,5,7 chips, still in R/D mode.


----------



## d-block

Read the rules!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1187037

Add me please.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToeMass* 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888743

That's still right on Intel 3.6v spec maximum using non-lapped anything and cheapo newegg special AC7 $30 cooler.

One of these days I need to give this proven Intel E8500 a good lapping and use my AMD's (LOL, excuse my French) Corsair's H50. Maybe boost voltage to what I've already tested which won't crunch my real gaming chip, 1.5v or so. I really need to see how much more it's got in it.

This specific chip is from the batch newly introduced as an outcome from Intel during its time to squash AMD quads and Intel had not released any i3,5,7 chips, still in R/D mode.

Now this is a post I like to see. Reason #1 not an i7. Anyone can get an i7 to 4Ghz. Reason #2 Has a decent validation and still gave reason to push higher.
Hat's off to you my friend. Just so you know, that chip can go a lot further as long as your temps hold out. If you want so help pushing it, post here. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html
We can give you a hand if needed.


----------



## ToeMass

Thanks NoGuru.

I am a little modest only because I have not really tried OC'ng this E8500 like I have with my pet freak project AMD B50 AMD Quad wanna be chip (it's a sloppy reject quad core from the series).

I mean with the Intel I just spent one evening three tries to get this validated simply by upping Intel's voltage and current FSB (maybe one other voltage) albeit my other BIOS settings are tweaked and and and I have't even focused on cooling this Intel on anything other than big un-even air gapped on-sale air cooler.

Shoot my AMD has the best life an OC'r can give and still only seen 4.0+GHz ranges and even validated but not much higher in terms of freq (kk its four cores but still its slower trust me







though I might say it can get the CPU talking to the video card also AMD or ATI better than Intel can).

Think I'll stop there...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToeMass*


Thanks NoGuru.

I am a little modest only because I have not really tried OC'ng this E8500 like I have with my pet freak project AMD B50 AMD Quad wanna be chip (it's a sloppy reject quad core from the series).

I mean with the Intel I just spent one evening three tries to get this validated simply by upping Intel's voltage and current FSB (maybe one other voltage) albeit my other BIOS settings are tweaked and and and I have't even focused on cooling this Intel on anything other than big un-even air gapped on-sale air cooler.

Shoot my AMD has the best life an OC'r can give and still only seen 4.0+GHz ranges and even validated but not much higher in terms of freq (kk its four cores but still its slower trust me







though I might say it can get the CPU talking to the video card also AMD or ATI better than Intel can).

Think I'll stop there...










Also if you need any help with the terminology for the board, read this http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## clark_b

read the rules. the first one says "CLARK-PC" instead of "clark_b".

~4.01

4.0


----------



## SimpleTech

Got mine stable at 4.5GHz! Freakin' finally..












I'm going to work on the memory next.


----------



## de Cossatot

Lemme in! I think this shows it.


----------



## Billy O

Billy O

i7 930 @ 4.0 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190145


----------



## ultimateOC

ultimateOC

i5-750 @ 4.0Ghz 1.325v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1191036










am I missing something?


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


I have read the rules:
Name:Alfred (I submitted as my computer name, wont let me change it to my forum name now, I have tried resubmitting several times)

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186485

Here were my stable clocks/voltages running OCCT LINPACK testing

Seemingly Best Ratio was
3.8ghz 200x19
CPU 1.318
IMC 1.20

Other Testing
3.9Ghz
206x19 and 207x19
CPU 1.375
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

200x208
CPU 1.381
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

200x209
CPU 1.387
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

200x210
CPU 1.395
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

4GHZ 200x211
CPU 1.400
IMC 1.351
Dram 1.65

Anyone have thoughts on a way to get a 4ghz 24/7 clock with lower voltages according to those stats. I am frightend of running 1.4v all the time, even though my temps stay in the low 50c area.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


hi guys plz add me! is this all you need?

d33r i7 [email protected] 20x200=4.0

http://yfrog.com/5idreammachined33rj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186980



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToeMass*











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888743

That's still right on Intel 3.6v spec maximum using non-lapped anything and cheapo newegg special AC7 $30 cooler.

One of these days I need to give this proven Intel E8500 a good lapping and use my AMD's (LOL, excuse my French) Corsair's H50. Maybe boost voltage to what I've already tested which won't crunch my real gaming chip, 1.5v or so. I really need to see how much more it's got in it.

This specific chip is from the batch newly introduced as an outcome from Intel during its time to squash AMD quads and Intel had not released any i3,5,7 chips, still in R/D mode.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


Lemme in! I think this shows it.




Al you guys didn't Validate with Forum name.


----------



## NoGuru

Wake the fak up people!


----------



## darith

darith
930 @ 4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1195148


----------



## Retoric

Retoric
i5-650
4.41Ghz 1.35v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1195137


----------



## PinkPenguin

Finally remembered to submit under forum name lol:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1194282


----------



## Wingzero

Add me had it at 4.8Ghz but blue screened as soon as i fired up prime95 still what a chip!

i7 920 @ 4.03Ghz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1195608


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Add me had it at 4.8Ghz but blue screened as soon as i fired up prime95 still what a chip!

i7 920 @ 4.03Ghz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1195608


You need to validate with Forum name, no need to be stable try to revalidate your 4.8 That would be worth it.


----------



## spamination

add me please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196455

ID : 1196455Submitted by spamination | Thu, 20 May 2010 03:00:41 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.54
Intel Core i7 930
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 8 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 930 @ 2.80GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1, 4.2), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.A.5 / Extended : 6.1A
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 4 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 8192 KB
Core : Bloomfield (45 nm) / Stepping : D0
Freq : 4341.96 MHz (206.76 * 21)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : P6X58D PREMIUM
NB : Intel X58 rev 13
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
GPU Type : Radeon HD 4850
GPU Clocks : Core 160 MHz / RAM 250 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 6144 MB DDR3 Triple Channel
RAM Speed : 827 MHz (2:8) @ 7-8-7-24
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 3 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : G.Skill

CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)

CPU-Z Validator 3.2 - Copyright 2005-2010 (c) Samuel D. / Franck D. - Visit us at http://www.canardpc.com / cpuid.com


----------



## rattlerskin

Here's mine. Not anything more just yet, but i'll be over 4 by tomorrow once I can get some kinks worked out.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196432

**EDIT** Nevermind, I have to change my title in the validation for my OCN name.


----------



## jprovido

phenom II 1090T @ 4.3ghz on air








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1160509


----------



## xDelx

xDelx
i7 930 @ 4.5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1200596.png


----------



## iTravis

4.6Ghz with air cooling, haven't reached my max for watercooling yet. 
iTravis
i7 [email protected] (air cooling)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736692


----------



## tyuo9980

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1201652

tyuo9980

core i5 750 @ 4ghz


----------



## GOTFrog

Going to iupdate tomorrow right now leaving to toast my buddy who is getting deployed in Kaboul.


----------



## gazza30

Add me pls

][/URL]


----------



## PureLogic

add me pls thanks


----------



## yondaime92o

add me
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196238

yondaime92o 4.2ghz i7 920


----------



## jelecevic

Add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1204375


----------



## dennis_g

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1204456










add me


----------



## Cyres

add me to








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1204927

I finaly did it

(i forget to make a screenshot of IBT running for a couple of hours, i'll try to make one at the end of this week)


----------



## Deathschyte

umm...i'm a newbie here...
add me up if you don't mind...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=970876


----------



## cheater1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1208546

Ussername : Cheater1

I've read the rules and I want to join.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rattlerskin*


Here's mine. Not anything more just yet, but i'll be over 4 by tomorrow once I can get some kinks worked out.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196432

**EDIT** Nevermind, I have to change my title in the validation for my OCN name.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDelx*


xDelx
i7 930 @ 4.5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1200596.png



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1201652

tyuo9980

core i5 750 @ 4ghz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *yondaime92o*


add me 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1196238

yondaime92o 4.2ghz i7 920


None of you gave me a proper Validation. It needs to be under your Forum names

Thx


----------



## Deathschyte

wow...that's fast...
thanks for adding me GOTFrog...


----------



## kejuliao2030

not bad right?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1209752


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kejuliao2030*


not bad right? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1209752


Need Validation under Forum name


----------



## hogans

Q9650 @ 4.5 Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1202380


----------



## rludwic

Rob/


----------



## MackAttack

i7 930 Batch 3001A922

4.2 was easy cheezy. Cant get 24/7 above this.

4.3 (and 4.4) keeps failing Prime95 after hour or so.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1214651

Took a new PSU to get crossfire from crashing! Running smooooooth....

Thanks!


----------



## arioscrimson

Here is mines.
25 pass LinX stable + 10 hour OCCT stable.


----------



## Trippen Out

is this club only for non netburst chips ? i had a p4 2.4a running at 4.05ghz all day long. ill me more then happy to go dig through the intel overclock thread and find the cpu-z shot

Edit:

Found the post http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...tml#post791600 sadly the cpu-z link is no longer working but you can clearly see the screen shot with it open and the prime95 results


----------



## Th0m0_202

i dont think so but it will be put with the old intel and amd page if its accepted


----------



## Trippen Out

i was just about to go back and edit. i didnt catch the first time around that there was actually a link to some of the older chips


----------



## arioscrimson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trippen Out* 
i was just about to go back and edit. i didnt catch the first time around that there was actually a link to some of the older chips

I got your link to work.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arioscrimson* 
I got your link to work.










cool deal. must of been some changes to the database. that cpu-z shot is from 06









i should probably take the time to validate this chip being over 4ghz as well. but meh i guess it counts as an older chip as well


----------



## PureLogic

if we have an updated oc/validation do we just post it again?


----------



## ultimateOC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PureLogic* 
if we have an updated oc/validation do we just post it again?

I think so, GOTFrog can you update us?!!

here is my new validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216714


----------



## WoofWoof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultimateOC* 
I think so, GOTFrog can you update us?!!

here is my new validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216714

When you use the 21x ratio doesn't it allow only 3 cores? I've never tried it for that fact.


----------



## ultimateOC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WoofWoof* 
When you use the 21x ratio doesn't it allow only 3 cores? I've never tried it for that fact.

no all of them are working fine!

I just double check it; it has nothing to do with how much cores you are running

I think it's 4.2 for you now


----------



## ali7up

ali7up

i7 920 @ 4Ghz

Validation


----------



## kolindian

here is my validation link ... Validation


----------



## BEEFKING69

Heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1225924


----------



## Freija

new overclock :]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1230186


----------



## PinkPenguin

Hi there, could you update mine please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231635


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is mine, Please add me. Thanks
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1232041


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rludwic* 
Rob/ 

Validation not under forum name

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ali7up* 
ali7up

i7 920 @ 4Ghz

Validation

-SNIP-

No validation

Sorry for the long wait guys just ad some other stuff on my mind so I pretty much only trolled on OT


----------



## linkin93

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1225845


----------



## BEEFKING69

new OC 4.7 on air http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1233080


----------



## firstchoicett

thats mys 980X @ 4.4 can do 4.8Ghzs but when i get my new cards.


----------



## Coz_411

i7 920 @ 4 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1233164

It's under COZZATRON which is my Sig Rigs name.


----------



## valamyr_sc

I7 [email protected] on WC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1232314


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valamyr_sc* 
I7 [email protected] on WC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1232314

That's quite a high vcore...


----------



## Freija

sorry guys just wanted to make it clear that i topped 4.3 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1234190


----------



## valamyr_sc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


That's quite a high vcore...


Agreed, but I cannot get any stability without such vcore.


----------



## Zawarudo

Add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1220322


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valamyr_sc*


I7 [email protected] on WC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1232314



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*


Add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1220322


No proper Validation. needs to be under you forum name


----------



## jasjeet

4.01 ghz stable









and validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1236407


----------



## mmakam2

4.15ghz stable prime95 blend for 12hrs, i don't have an imagebucket or anything.

Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1236551


----------



## dennis_g

my new i7 920 week 52 year 2008








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1236851









i know i with lame card.. next week 2 5770


----------



## 96sohc

here is my best with my 965 be
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1123802


----------



## el gappo

WTH did you do with all the AMD results? They should be in the OP


----------



## 96sohc

ok here is what i got with new system so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1237093
haven't pushed it yet


----------



## noway1

E8700 at 4300 MHz. Could go higher but running on air and am satisfied with this (for now) at 24/7 stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247666

Edit: up from 4200 stable to 4300 stable...TIM is still curing...will try higher sometime later.
Edit: up to 4410 stable so far.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noway1*


E8700 at 4200 MHz. Could go higher but running on air and am satisfied with this (for now) at 24/7 stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1240799


My E8700 did 5GHz on air, you should be able to run at least 4.5


----------



## CyberAssassin

E8400 at 4.05Ghz on air, will go higher once I get my WCing loop built.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1240839


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Fully stable 20 passes with IBT on high and 10 hours of prime.

Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1240959


----------



## bfeng91

Yay for stable! Decided not to push to 4.2 - not worth the heat/voltage









Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242236


----------



## massy086

can you add me cheers Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242258


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmakam2* 
4.15ghz stable prime95 blend for 12hrs, i don't have an imagebucket or anything.

Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1236551


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
Yay for stable! Decided not to push to 4.2 - not worth the heat/voltage
-snip-

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242236

Both need to validate under forum name


----------



## crantana

Here's my update ........
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1197589

Oh, btw....there is a 5GHz club already.....

http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...lock-club.html


----------



## Reactions

Do I only need to show CPU-Z Validation? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1243583 Or do I need to show some P95/Linx runs too?


----------



## k3anan

Several hours of testing later, I can say I'm proud of myself. Proof


----------



## valamyr_sc

I7 [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1243894

I have read the rules


----------



## Retoric

i5 650 @ 4.61 GHz ~ Retoric

I have read the rules.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244146


----------



## bfeng91

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244193


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I think you should start up a 5 GHz club now. Scrolling through the first post, I realized 4GHz is no longer a big deal. Anyone with a brain, a capable motherboard, and a decent cooler can hit 4 GHz these days. When chips are shipping at 3.4 GHz stock, 4 GHz means jack. Now the guys at 5 GHz, THEY are the ones who should be recognized.

Give a monkey an i5 750, and he'll hit 4 Ghz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I think you should start up a 5 GHz club now. Scrolling through the first post, I realized 4GHz is no longer a big deal. Anyone with a brain, a capable motherboard, and a decent cooler can hit 4 GHz these days. When chips are shipping at 3.4 GHz stock, 4 GHz means jack. Now the guys at 5 GHz, THEY are the ones who should be recognized.

Give a monkey an i5 750, and he'll hit 4 Ghz.

We already have a 5Ghz club. And thanks for the props.


----------



## susik89

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246455


----------



## dieple33

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1245544


----------



## sebastianTR

add me add me
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226993

with phenom II 555 BE


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:

Anyone with a brain, a capable motherboard, and a decent cooler can hit 4 GHz these days
LOL, nah, they still need a decent CPU! I have three 775 machines that could be on this list but 775 has been done.

I think AMDs still deserve to be on this list. I'm impressed if someone can get a Phenom II to 4.0.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2thAche* 
LOL, nah, they still need a decent CPU! I have three 775 machines that could be on this list but 775 has been done.

I think AMDs still deserve to be on this list. I'm impressed if someone can get a Phenom II to 4.0.

This my Phenom II X3 710 topped out at around 3.7ghz it really does not want to go any higher.


----------



## Machiyariko

Add me please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246634


----------



## PureLogic

update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1219657

thanks


----------



## Drug

heres my proof last page http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...1ghz-need.html


----------



## chriskaz

Add me also please.

i7 930 @ 4.01
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247924


----------



## d33r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


hi guys plz add me! is this all you need?

d33r i7 [email protected] 20x200=4.0

http://yfrog.com/5idreammachined33rj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186980


hello web admin...i think you missed adding me to the list...not a big deal if u dont get around to it...


----------



## dennis_g

update ^^
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1250512 
stable


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Add Me As Well

Here's Mine:
9550

Pent 4

More coming soon...


----------



## Petercola

Add please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1251883

Stable, Core i7 930 @ 4.2 GHz, 1.288v


----------



## firstchoicett

Please update my score



4.81Ghzs 980X


----------



## Yanki

In plzkthx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1252149


----------



## idahosurge

Please update me to 4.4GHz, thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1252770


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


hello web admin...i think you missed adding me to the list...not a big deal if u dont get around to it...










He did not miss you, your validation is not with your OCN name.


----------



## firstchoicett

4.81Ghzs Please update my score and its done on Water

i7 980X


----------



## NitrousX

I'd like to join.


----------



## hbfs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1255397

One thing that drives me nuts about 4.0+ OCs in sigs is that I can never tell if voltage is with or without vDroop. I have vDroop on and 1.31875v in the BIOS, but it droops down to 1.247v under load. Needing 1.31875v for 4.02 would make my chip about average, but if I turned vDroop off and set voltage to 1.247v, that would make my chip exceptional! Unless people start noting vDroop/LLC being on or off, I will never know how my i5 compares!









/rant


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1255397

One thing that drives me nuts about 4.0+ OCs in sigs is that I can never tell if voltage is with or without vDroop. I have vDroop on and 1.31875v in the BIOS, but it droops down to 1.247v under load. Needing 1.31875v for 4.02 would make my chip about average, but if I turned vDroop off and set voltage to 1.247v, that would make my chip exceptional! Unless people start noting vDroop/LLC being on or off, I will never know how my i5 compares!









/rant


When you become a Jedi, you will know. It's like looking into the Matrix, some can see it, and others can't.


----------



## BEEFKING69

here is another entry for me this time with an i5. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1255508


----------



## Fantasysage

Validation in sig:


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Add me too!!!
i5 650 @4.2 1.336v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1255517


----------



## BEEFKING69

ok another update for my i5 K 655 5.1 on air







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1256780


----------



## GOTFrog

Sorry guys for the late update, I've got way to much on my plate these days, new house baby on the way....... So if some one wants to take over I wouldn't mind, I'm trying to spend more time with my wifes these days and less on the computer.


----------



## hbfs

We all appreciate the time and effort you spend on this, no worries. But where did the socket 1156 and 1366 CPUs go?


----------



## GOTFrog

Sorry bout that must of copied the wrong speadsheet


----------



## xd_1771

Please update, now running 4.12Ghz on my 1055T after I got new RAM:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258404
Though I'm not sure if I really need to say this again, I read the rules


----------



## Bwaaaa

i7 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258269


----------



## firebrig42

Phenom II X2 555 @ 4.03Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258776


----------



## ASUS_i7

Core i7 920 @ 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258897


----------



## dezerteagle323

i7 930 @4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1259040


----------



## NoGuru

I bet the next post is an i7, lol.


----------



## CompuCanuck

i7 930 @ 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1260331


----------



## Alex132

I know this sounds stupid, but is this Intel only? seeing as how the AMD one is dead and there is AMD in the tags and people with Phenom II's etc have been posting.


----------



## Hasie

I cant wait to be on that list got a i7 930.
Just waiting for my Venomous X to come.
On stock 4Ghz will be way to high temps for my taste.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firebrig42*


Phenom II X2 555 @ 4.03Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258776



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASUS_i7*


Core i7 920 @ 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258897



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


i7 930 @4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1259040


Need Validation to be under Forum Names

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


I know this sounds stupid, but is this Intel only? seeing as how the AMD one is dead and there is AMD in the tags and people with Phenom II's etc have been posting.


You can find the AMD results in this Post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


I cant wait to be on that list got a i7 930.
Just waiting for my Venomous X to come.
On stock 4Ghz will be way to high temps for my taste.










Need proper CPU-Z Validation under forum name


----------



## dezerteagle323

oh snap, didn't realize cpuz's validation name was different

here we go, i7 930 @4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1263316


----------



## boyka

can i join? validation in SIG


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i guess the only way to join is with an 1156 or 1366?

nevermind... helps for me to read i guess...LOL


----------



## MacG32

I'd like to join.









Made it easier for ya.









i7 980X @ 4.52 GHz ~ MacG32 PROOF[/url]


----------



## boyka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
I'd like to join.









Made it easier for ya.









i7 980X @ 4.52 GHz ~ MacG32 PROOF[/url]

i think it's pretty failed


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boyka* 
i think it's pretty failed









One day, when you're running your own thread/club/group/log, you'll understand.


----------



## boyka

i mean ur validation link failed to show up how it had to in your html codes


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boyka*


i mean ur validation link failed to show up how it had to in your html codes










If you copy what's on the screen and put it in a post, it shows up just like this:









i7 980X @ 4.52 GHz ~ MacG32 PROOF


----------



## InnovaTech

Please add me: Innovatech
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1263724


----------



## Hasie

How do we know these rigs are stable?
I mean I can set my chip to 4ghz I booted on that last night BUT it was heavy unstable.
Got a BSOD after about 5min.
It would be nice if it was possible to add some kind of verified stress test.
Does anything like that exist?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

most people will do an overclock and get a verification with a high overclock then turn it down some for 24/7 stable use.

i mean i have had my Q9550 up to 4.6 but wasn't stable enough to get verified, plus i like to rum SuperPi when i get a high overclock.

but i am 24/7 stable now at 4207.7Mhz and to test i ran 12 hrs of prime95 and run the blend test. some people will do screen shots of prime95 when they get a high overclock that is 24/7 stable.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


How do we know these rigs are stable?
I mean I can set my chip to 4ghz I booted on that last night BUT it was heavy unstable.
Got a BSOD after about 5min.
It would be nice if it was possible to add some kind of verified stress test.
Does anything like that exist?


LinX and/or IntelBurnTest







LinX is more stable.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


LinX and/or IntelBurnTest







LinX is more stable.










HAHA yes but my point is I can OC my chip to 4Ghz. Get verified before I get a BSOD.
But I guess we should trust the people.
I mean if you have ur name up there with a 4ghz OC then you should atleast be able to pas a linx or intel burn in test.
But it doesnt matter. 
GO i7 hehe


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i mean i have had my Q9550 up to 4.6 but wasn't stable enough to get verified, plus i like to rum SuperPi when i get a high overclock.

Indeed i guess if its able to be verified its an achievement







.
But +rep for stress testing ur high OC.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


One day, when you're running your own thread/club/group/log, you'll understand.

















How true this is. Nice of you.


----------



## Kvjavs

Heya, can I be added?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1266419


----------



## hbfs

Update me please! i5-750 @ 4.62GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1267966

My CPU wouldn't go any higher than 220 BCLK


----------



## 4.54billionyears

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1268127
mem multi 8
uncore 16
qpi 18
cpu multi 19. 20 is harder on voltages but its a little faster fps in benchmarks and memory speed. 20 multi is not worth it.

GOTfrog if you have some time i would like to see the list divided into motherboard groups. i was more interested in looking for overclocks for core i7 920 foxconn bloodrage when i was looking through the oc list.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Stealth Pyros
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1268870
I read the rules


----------



## Penryn

i7 930 @ 4.61
Proof in sig, read the rulez


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InnovaTech*


Please add me: Innovatech
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1263724



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Stealth Pyros
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1268870
I read the rules











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


i7 930 @ 4.61
Proof in sig, read the rulez


Please validate under forum name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1268127

GOTfrog if you have some time i would like to see the list divided into motherboard groups. i was more interested in looking for overclocks for core i7 920 foxconn bloodrage when i was looking through the oc list.



Sorry that won't happen, if you want you can take over the club and do it your self, right now the least amount of time I spend on my computer the best, I got things that are way more important going on in my life right now to spend too much time on the comp.

The club is still up for grabs every one, I just wished I could continue but with the wife pregnant and a new house well...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Stealth Pyros
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1270142
I read the rules.


----------



## Witchdoctor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1114009

I have read the rules


----------



## boyka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1114009

I have read the rules


poor OC, my mom do better


----------



## Regel

Could you update mine please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272852


----------



## Zawarudo

I've been waiting like two weeks to be added..


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*


I've been waiting like two weeks to be added..


I've been waiting for 2 weeks for a proper validation, it* NEEDS TO BE UNDER YOUR FORUM NAME*, NOT LOKI-PC


----------



## stratman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275548

Have read the rules


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

I want to join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275847


----------



## Shogon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275716

Westmere


----------



## Ecks9T

i7 930 - 4.19GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1278900


----------



## VinhDiezel

i5 750 - 4.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1279156

will update more in the future whenever I get higher on OC! but 4.0GHz is nice and stable for now.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrniceguy8211* 
I want to join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275847


Need validation under forum name

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shogon* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275716

Westmere











This is the 4GHz Club not 3.8GHz


----------



## mm67

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1276650
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258205

I have read the rules


----------



## UrbanSmooth

i7 920 [email protected] 4.2GHz on air.
Proof, I have read the rules.


----------



## Shogon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1276084

-wrong link-


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


i7 920 [email protected] 4.2GHz on air.
Proof, I have read the rules.


You have not read the rules since you didn't post with proper validation name


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


You have not read the rules since you didn't post with proper validation name



Quote:



Submitted by TripleHead Fury (Phase One)












Quote:



Originally Posted by UrbanSmooth View Post
i7 920 [email protected] 4.2GHz on air.
Proof, I have read the rules.












makes me







sometimes...


----------



## NoGuru

Almost forgot, Happy Anniversary Frog!


----------



## Elmeri

i7 920 @ 4,2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1280973

I have read the rules.


----------



## TruGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1281796

I have read your agreement

and i think im over 4.0ghz


----------



## UrbanSmooth

TripleHead Fury is the name of my system. Phase One is air-cooling and mild overclocks. Phase Two (what I'm currently working on) will be water cooling the CPU, GPUs, and possibly the mobo.


----------



## GOTFrog

ok but you need to validate with forum name, not with system name


----------



## dracotonisamond

hokay. i suppose i'll throw my validation in here.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1283119
just got it last night. 980x at 4.217GHz with a 1.32vcore and 1.235 VTT


----------



## Hasie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1283290
Hasie
i7 930 at 4.2Ghz
I have read and accept the rules.
Please add me


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1283290
Hasie
i7 930 at 4.2Ghz
I have read and accept the rules.
Please add me


Try x21 I hear it is a more stable multi.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *broken pixel* 
Try x21 I hear it is a more stable multi.

Yes indeed it is I am using 21*191 for 24/7 usage.


----------



## deathknite

i wld like to join plz


----------



## SadistBlinx

got my 980x to 4.5ghz earlyer, Turbo core turned off HT still on.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1289670


----------



## Grobinov.

yes


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1283290
Hasie
i7 930 at 4.2Ghz
I have read and accept the rules.
Please add me

NO YOU HAVE NOT READ THE RULES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathknite* 
i wld like to join plz










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
got my 980x to 4.5ghz earlyer, Turbo core turned off HT still on.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1289670


No proper Validation. IT NEED'S TO BE UNDER FORUM NAME OR YOU WILL NOT BE ADDED


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

something so simple yet so hard to understand. puts a smile upon my face... LOL


----------



## ehume

OK. I brought Hotrod upstairs so it's connected to the internet finally.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290950

4GHz every day, all day.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

i5 750 @ 4.50Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1291804

i7 920 @ 4.30Ghz HT on
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179132


----------



## Rucka315




----------



## Satchmo0016

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1292326


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
OK. I brought Hotrod upstairs so it's connected to the internet finally.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290950

4GHz every day, all day.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
i5 750 @ 4.50Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1291804

i7 920 @ 4.30Ghz HT on
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179132


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1292326

You guys didn't validate properly


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


NO YOU HAVE NOT READ THE RULES

No proper Validation. IT NEED'S TO BE UNDER FORUM NAME OR YOU WILL NOT BE ADDED


----------



## FerBedolla

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1292559


----------



## Satchmo0016

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1292749


----------



## Geglamash

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1292756


----------



## soadrocksever

delete.


----------



## Rucka315




----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307824


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sign me up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1182795


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sign me up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1182795

Nice !!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290666

Nice too...









i see i need to get going on mine... well maybe i will try another chip first. my Q9300 and E6750 are sitting here ready to be pushed to the max on water.


----------



## Trademark

I'm In i5 750 @ 4.0GHZ 1.336V

Finally got it stable in 1-2days of trying..


----------



## BoZo9k

add me up! thanks guys!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1296021


----------



## HunT3R.!

Yo sign me up !

Scar.
Intel Core i7 860 182x22->4004MHz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297542


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BoZo9k*


add me up! thanks guys!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1296021



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Yo sign me up !

Scar.
Intel Core i7 860 182x22->4004MHz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297542


Re-read the first post in this thread. Neither of you followed instructions.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.0GHz

and http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297542

*Fixed!







*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.0GHz

and http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297542

*Fixed!







*

Nope. Still wrong. Re-read the RED text in the very first post to figure out what you are doing wrong.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.00GHz
HunT3R.!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297542


----------



## PapaSmurf

You still have it wrong. If you read the red text in the very first post it clearly states that you have to "*post your CPU-Z Valadation Link with you OCN Forums name or it will be ignored*". How difficult is that to understand? It isn't the text in your post that is wrong. It's the actual validation that is wrong as it isn't under your OCN User Name of HunT3R.!. It's under Scar and that makes it an invalid validation.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.00GHz
Scar
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297542


the validation is done under the name Scar while your forum name is HunT3R.!
you *must* do the validation under your forum name HunT3R.!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Uh I totally forgot bout it I dont use that name anymore for like a year now. Anyway ill edit it just add me dont be so strict -.-


----------



## PapaSmurf

You'll have to talk to GOTFrog about being so strict. He's the one who started this and he's the one who made the rules. But I seriously doubt that your last comment is going to make him amendable to changing the rules for you as if you look back through this thread he has required everyone else to conform to his instructions. It isn't that difficult to do so why not just do what he asks and not whine about it.


----------



## HunT3R.!

I'm not whining about it, but instead of giving me hints like I'm inside a creepy movie why dont you just tell me "HEY BRO YOU FORGOT THE NAME" Huh?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I figured you were intelligent enough to figure it out for yourself. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## HunT3R.!

I'm chatting with ppl atm and I'm not paying much attention to my name as it's really the last thing thats bothering me. I haven't been using this name for over a year and now I use one name for EVERYTHING I do online so I accidentally wrote it without even noticing. It's already natural. Lol.


----------



## Trademark

just wanna know why my name still not added.. i posted my cpu-z validation includig my name in the validation... what am i missing?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Uh I totally forgot bout it I dont use that name anymore for like a year now. Anyway ill edit it just add me dont be so strict -.-

Wow........


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trademark* 
just wanna know why my name still not added.. i posted my cpu-z validation including my name in the validation... what am i missing?


Probably because he hasn't updated the list yet. He doesn't update it on a daily basis so just be patient and he will get around to it. I haven't been added either and I posted before you did. I'm betting he updates the list over the weekend.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Probably because he hasn't updated the list yet. He doesn't update it on a daily basis so just be patient and he will get around to it. I haven't been added either and I posted before you did. I'm betting he updates the list over the weekend.


cool thx bud


----------



## PapaSmurf

At least GOTFrog does update this list on a regular basis. The CoolerMaster 690 club is only updated every 2 or 3 months or so.


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## HunT3R.!

Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.10GHz
*HunT3R.!*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1300435


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.10GHz
*HunT3R.!*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1300435

Are you not paying attention or are you purposefully trying be obstinate? You have to post a CPU-Z Validation THAT HAS YOUR OCN SCREEN NAME on it. Just putting your OCN screen name in your post means absolutely nothing. When you make your submission to CPU-Z for validation it needs to be under your OCN screen name, not some other name. How difficult is this to understand? The one above says it was Submitted by *HADAR-PC* | Sat, 17 Jul 2010 18:17:28 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.54. It does NOT say it was submitted by *HunT3R.!*

Now do you get it? I can't see how we can make it any clearer.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Are you not paying attention or are you purposefully trying be obstinate? You have to post a CPU-Z Validation THAT HAS YOUR OCN SCREEN NAME on it. Just putting your OCN screen name in your post means absolutely nothing. When you make your submission to CPU-Z for validation it needs to be under your OCN screen name, not some other name. How difficult is this to understand? The one above says it was Submitted by *HADAR-PC* | Sat, 17 Jul 2010 18:17:28 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.54. It does NOT say it was submitted by *HunT3R.!*

Now do you get it? I can't see how we can make it any clearer.

or u can change ur computer name too / or edit ur name when u submit /validate/validation thats work too just make sure u use the same nick/name the one ur using in OCN.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Sigh. Lol. It's my computer's name. I haven't noticed it when I validated, it's the default XD I can't seem to concentrate while doing it huh?XD


----------



## HunT3R.!

Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.15GHz
HunT3R.!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308955

My Final Voltage&Frequency.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finally.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Finally.

Thank god







Every time I missed something different. I must concentrate next time


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. ANYTIME one is doing ANYTHING besides sleeping they need to concentrate on what they are doing.


----------



## goldman11

my OC
4.050GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1302400

anything else needed?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Lol. HE didn't have to paste 500 times XD


----------



## verbatim

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1302993

Boo-ya. Got 4ghz. I think i could get more fairly easily, but 4ghz is more than enough for anything really. 
My memory speed is a little low, but i dunno how to fix


----------



## SpammisT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304806
SpammisT is back!


----------



## a2hopper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305539

4ghz on my sig rig.


----------



## Jangle

Sig rig @ 4.116









Please add me to the list...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306671


----------



## _GTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yep. ANYTIME one is doing ANYTHING besides sleeping they need to concentrate on what they are doing.

Hey Papa Smurf, any chance on me getting one of your blue chics, cause shez looking pretty hot all up on you like that... XD

BTW, I think the 5 GHz club would lead to something very dangerous, already people put their CPUz at risk shooting for 4 GHz just to be in the 4 GHz club, and not many chips can even hit 5 GHz, JUST A THOUGHT!! Please reconsider the 5 GHz club, the wanna be OCers may become hasbeen overclockers very quickly...


----------



## Pr0pheT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307534


----------



## PapaSmurf

Prophet, you need to re-read the first post and fix your CPU-Z validation to meet the requirements.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_GTech*


Hey Papa Smurf, any chance on me getting one of your blue chics, cause shez looking pretty hot all up on you like that... XD


Not a chance. I'm keepin' my harem all to myself.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_GTech*


BTW, I think the 5 GHz club would lead to something very dangerous, already people put their CPUz at risk shooting for 4 GHz just to be in the 4 GHz club, and not many chips can even hit 5 GHz, JUST A THOUGHT!! Please reconsider the 5 GHz club, the wanna be OCers may become has been overclockers very quickly...


Anything that could possibly reach 5GHz would have thermal protection that should shut the system down before they did any permanent damage. I say go for it. Getting to 4GHz is getting too easy these days.


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Prophet, you need to re-read the first post and fix your CPU-Z validation to meet the requirements.


Don't follow.

Bah, you mean submit via my username and not my p.c. name?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*


Don't follow.

Bah, you mean submit via my username and not my p.c. name?


correct. most of the time when you open cpuz and click validate it shows your computer name, you need to change it to your forum name so your validation looks like this...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1228565
both names match


----------



## brodie337

Bloody stoked with my 1055!

Mind if I join?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307655

Admittedly, the RAM needs some work.


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


correct. most of the time when you open cpuz and click validate it shows your computer name, you need to change it to your forum name so your validation looks like this...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1228565
both names match


Validation link Fixed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307722


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_GTech*


Hey Papa Smurf, any chance on me getting one of your blue chics, cause shez looking pretty hot all up on you like that... XD

BTW, I think the 5 GHz club would lead to something very dangerous, already people put their CPUz at risk shooting for 4 GHz just to be in the 4 GHz club, and not many chips can even hit 5 GHz, JUST A THOUGHT!! Please reconsider the 5 GHz club, the wanna be OCers may become hasbeen overclockers very quickly...


http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...lock-club.html


----------



## lawrencendlw

Add me please here's my proof!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308178


----------



## tzillian

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308518


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308518


your validation is wrong.

Quote:



Submitted by THOMAS-PC | Thu, 22 Jul 2010 14:06:04 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55


the validation needs to match your name here " tzillian "

your cpuz is showing your computer name.


----------



## tzillian

k, ill change my user name at home tonight and redo it. my bad.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


k, ill change my user name at home tonight and redo it. my bad.


You aren't the first person to do it and I guarantee you won't be the last. He probably won't update the list for a few days anyway so you should have plenty of time.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


k, ill change my user name at home tonight and redo it. my bad.


cool.... and the 1st time i hit the validate tab i saw my name was different too and thought... "what the heck"

so it's an honest mistake....

GL


----------



## tzillian

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1309394

am i good now?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Probably, but you did spell it different in the validation than you do in OCN. Since it's only a capitalization difference he may let it slide.


----------



## Pr0pheT

I'm beginning to think 4ghz isn't much of an achievement on i7s. Almost makes me want one.


----------



## Jangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*


I'm beginning to think 4ghz isn't much of an achievement on i7s. Almost makes me want one.










Much easier than my old E6600!!! (which wouldn't even come close).


----------



## damric

I should be honorary member


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311226


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice clock on that Q6600...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure beats the heck out of my Q6600. Mine has problems running 3.1.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I just punched in the setting s to get the 4.ghz.. my stable 12 hour blend is 3.46, I did nt want to take vcore high.


----------



## 2010rig

Count me in


----------



## Fooxz

Hey guys, whats going on in here?

Attachment 165429

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312497

I was able to get 4.3, but not stable, and since im new to Intel OCing, im sure it could take more, since i still have room on volts.

EDIT: I had my name in the sumbission, but here it is with my name, again.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312599


----------



## PapaSmurf

Fooxz, if you want in the club you'll need to re-run your CPU-Z validation to conform to the requirements on the first post of the thread.


----------



## Ibage

Add me. Almost rocking 4.1GHz


----------



## AdvanSuper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311140


----------



## verbatim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verbatim* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1302993

Boo-ya. Got 4ghz. I think i could get more fairly easily, but 4ghz is more than enough for anything really.
My memory speed is a little low, but i dunno how to fix









ya miss me out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verbatim* 
ya miss me out?

Nope. He just hasn't updated the list lately. It's not like he sits here and updates the list on a daily basis. Just be patient and he will get to it. Check the "Last Updated" date on the first post (or the post linked to for other cpus) to see if it is later than your validation post before asking. If the last updated post is prior to your validation post as it is currently then he didn't miss you.

Now just be patient.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311226

Nice work Rob, your skillz are getting a lot better. You are close to becoming a Jedi Master.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work Rob, your skillz are getting a lot better. You are close to becoming a Jedi Master.









Thanks Trace. I'm starting to feel the force.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315357


----------



## Silverlight

Another for me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311761

And look at this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311750 for the lolz


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work Rob, your skillz are getting a lot better. You are close to becoming a Jedi Master.









I learned from the best.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I learned from the best.

LMAO, I'm not that blurry in real life folks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know. Normally you're even more blurry, right?

But it depends on how many barley pops you've consumed.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Lol...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I know. Normally you're even more blurry, right?

But it depends on how many barley pops you've consumed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Lol...

Yep, please refer to this pic of me and my Gunnius.







http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...l#post10122637


----------



## battlecryawesome

Was it blurry because you move so fast when benching or is my phone junk?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if it wasn't so blurry we could see the magical #'s .........
done any dice runs on the kitchen counter yet?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


if it wasn't so blurry we could see the magical #'s .........
done any dice runs on the kitchen counter yet?


Nope, it was set up for some testing, but haven't bench in soooo long.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nope, it was set up for some testing, but haven't bench in soooo long.










cool........ and i hear ya bout not benching lately... well when the water is done you should take a road trip over here.... got your fan you need to get anyways.


----------



## milbrandt1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319211
Here's mine, Thanks


----------



## Zenophobe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319316


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

here update mine, the new one is in my sig, its not 4.10GHz its 4.12GHz,







but i just wanted to include my 5800 series card into my validation so yeh... also, i RMA my RAM so when it gets back im gunna run them at their rated speed and see if i can push further,


----------



## arix

Here is mine (e6300 @ 4GHZ 1.35v)
Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320090


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arix* 
Here is mine (e6300 @ 4GHZ 1.35v)
Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320090

your validation is not correct.

the name on your validation says

Quote:

Submitted by OSCAR-PC | Thu, 29 Jul 2010 16:33:21 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
i am guessing that is your computer name? your validation needs to say arix, your forum name. when you click the validate button the name in the box is 90% of the time your computer name, change it and resubmit.


----------



## GOTFrog

Sorry for not updating, just been real busy, my comp is being a major pain in the ass, I'm actually running stock and under clocked mem but the thing BSODs constanly, got 2 win 7 install corrupted, and the new one isn't doing any better, they keep asking me to instal GPU drivers and they are installed to the most recent version.

Like I said earlier my wife is pregnant just bought a house, see sig. I'll try to update soon but this is far from being a priority.

I really feel like throwing my comp to the garbage and rebuilding but no funds. Also doing major over-time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wish I was close enough to pop over and lend a hand with the computer. We'll do our best to hold down the fort while you deal with the more important stuff at home.


----------



## thisischuck01

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320783


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisischuck01*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320783


ok, once again.

Quote:



Submitted by Charles Wierzbicki | Fri, 30 Jul 2010 01:24:52 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55



Quote:



Charles Wierzbicki


isn't your forum name, that is your computer name i would guess.
you need to change your computer name to your forum name and then validate.

nice screen shot by the way.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You don't need to change the computer name, just change the name when you submit the validation.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You don't need to change the computer name, just change the name when you submit the validation.


ya... i meant that... lol


----------



## thisischuck01

Haha there ya go:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320880


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya... i meant that... lol










Duh. I'm dense at times.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Wish I was close enough to pop over and lend a hand with the computer. We'll do our best to hold down the fort while you deal with the more important stuff at home.


If you want I can teach you the code and you can compile all the users that have a CORRECT validation, after all, this was my club for a long time.


----------



## KoolGuy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321011

Thank you!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If you want I can teach you the code and you can compile all the users that have a CORRECT validation, after all, this was my club for a long time.

As long as GOTFrog doesn't mind I would be glad to help out in that way. I just don't want to step on anyones toes.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
As long as GOTFrog doesn't mind I would be glad to help out in that way. I just don't want to step on anyones toes.

He's a cool guy, he will be happy. I will need a few days to show you, maybe sunday. Friends coming into town and I will be gone all weekend. Wait I will try and show you it now. The the part that says "id=123456" is the validation number for each one.

Now I will write it with spaces in it so you can see it.

[u ]Pentium III[/u ]@ [color= red]9.83 GHz[/ color] ~ PapaSmurf [url = [color]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1037573][color =green][u ]PROOF[/ color][ u][/ url]

Wow it has been a long time.







Anyway, anytime you see this [ sysmbol and ] sysmbol if you take the spaces in them it will write the code.
So take the spaces out in between them and that is it.

So find the users name and validation # and put it together. Might still want to ask Frog, because I was not able to copy and paste anything while editing, so it might be a wast of time. But getting the names and validation #'s would still help.


----------



## !Lester!

920 D0 @ 4.2 - 1.36 vcore with HT off (bad batch?







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321635


----------



## Zmanster

OCN user id: zmanster

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320584


----------



## sora1607

What do you guys think is the recommended temperature for i7-920 D0? I have mine running at 4.0Ghz with temperature peaking at 85


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zmanster*


OCN user id: zmanster

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320584


You need to have the Zmanster in the CPU_Z validation instead of Mike-PC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

So for !Lester! the code would look like this:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[u]i7 920[/u]@ [color=red]4.199 GHz[/color] ~ !Lester! [url= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321635][color=green][u]PROOF[/u][/color][u][/u][/url]

[/CODE]
Which would look like this when posted:

i7 920@ 4.19 GHz ~ !Lester! PROOF

Just want to make sure I would be doing it correctly.


----------



## Cheetor

Cheetor
I7 950 @ 4.06ghz












[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1322243]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1322243


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You need to have the Zmanster in the CPU_Z validation instead of Mike-PC.


Thanks for catching my mistake!

Here's my cpu-z with zmanster:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1322279


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


What do you guys think is the recommended temperature for i7-920 D0? I have mine running at 4.0Ghz with temperature peaking at 85


Although I have the 930, the 920 DO "supposedly" uses less voltage to get to higher overclocks. I'd consider lowering your Vcore to 1.26V and maybe loosen up your memory timings. You should get lower temps. I've run prime95 for over an hour and my highest temp so far is 80 degrees C on two of my four cores. The other two cores maxed at 76 C. I'm using the H50 with push/pull too.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zmanster*


Thanks for catching my mistake!

Here's my cpu-z with zmanster:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1322279


No problem. You aren't the first and I seriously doubt the last to do it.


----------



## frosty5689

frosty5689
i7 930 @ 4.0Ghz
Proof


----------



## Gnomepatrol

damn im dumb who makes a 4.0ghz club just for intel


----------



## Freakn

@Gnomepatrol

You'd be looking for the club in my sig


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
So for !Lester! the code would look like this:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[u]i7 920[/u]@ [color=red]4.199 GHz[/color] ~ !Lester! [url= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321635][color=green][u]PROOF[/u][/color][u][/u][/url]

[/CODE]

Which would look like this when posted:

i7 [email protected] 4.19 GHz ~ !Lester! PROOF

Just want to make sure I would be doing it correctly.


----------



## sora1607

Hi, I'm running my i7 920 at 4.0 Ghz right now. Peak temperature under prime95 is around 83-85. Is that too high?


----------



## battlecryawesome

edit


----------



## sora1607

Really? I read around and people say this thing can go up to 100 so staying around 70-80 is good?


----------



## battlecryawesome

edit


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I was told to stay under 75 to be safe.


That is just for 45nm Intels.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That is just for 45nm Intels.


That's what I thought. Then do you know what the recommended range is?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


That's what I thought. Then do you know what the recommended range is?


i7920 Try to keep it under 80C. But no need to freak if it hits 81C







. Don't know what kind of clock speed your trying to hit but with your cooling setup I would expect to see 4.0 in the low 70's.

100C is TJ Max. Where it should do a thermal shutdown. I've bounced off of TJ Max a few times with a Pentium D with no known ill effects. Who knows maybe it will only live to 15years instead of 20. I wouldn't want to risk it with my i7 though. At least not until the new wears off.

umm I thought there already was a 5 GHz Club ? I voted yes anyway though


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


i7920 Try to keep it under 80C. But no need to freak if it hits 81C







. Don't know what kind of clock speed your trying to hit but with your cooling setup I would expect to see 4.0 in the low 70's.

100C is TJ Max. Where it should do a thermal shutdown. I've bounced off of TJ Max a few times with a Pentium D with no known ill effects. Who knows maybe it will only live to 15years instead of 20. I wouldn't want to risk it with my i7 though. At least not until the new wears off.

umm I thought there already was a 5 GHz Club ? I voted yes anyway though










I think I have one of the lesser 920. My 4.0 hits 80 and above under full load on prime. I can't make voltage go any lower than 1.325


----------



## GOTFrog

Updated, and the club is ups for grabs, I really have no time to do this and my netbook sucks for this.

For those that didn't update properly well you won't find you name in the list, also I'll stop to tell ppl.

Again sorry for the lack of Updates


----------



## newpc

4.4ghz in sg


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Updated, and the club is ups for grabs, I really have no time to do this and my netbook sucks for this.

For those that didn't update properly well you won't find you name in the list, also I'll stop to tell ppl.

Again sorry for the lack of Updates

i think PapaSmurf was interested in helping out...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm willing if you send me the information and the powers that be here at OCN are okay with it.

And I'm wondering why I wasn't added. I followed the instructions.
http://www.overclock.net/9999085-post2434.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Double post.


----------



## GOTFrog

I'll talk to a mod to change ownership if you want it, I'll send you the word docs, Also updated you


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

add me please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1329730


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. Sounds good to me.


----------



## pringo

add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1329881


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Amdkillsintel

CPUZ: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1330240


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*


Amdkillsintel

CPUZ: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1330240


You are about 1.2GHz short on that one.


----------



## battlecryawesome

edit .


----------



## PapaSmurf

?????


----------



## battlecryawesome

No one updates it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

He just updated it yesterday.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I guess i missed that. sorry.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You are about 1.2GHz short on that one.

Sorry my cpu was at idle, just use the 9x multiplier.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That won't be sufficient as the CPU-Z validation needs to show 4.0GHz to prove that the system will run at that speed.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That won't be sufficient as the CPU-Z validation needs to show 4.0GHz to prove that the system will run at that speed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331411


----------



## SyveRson

My first 100% stable 4ghz overclock. 20 hours Prime blend, 40 passes IBT max memory.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331668


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
My first 100% stable 4ghz overclock. 20 hours Prime blend, 40 passes IBT max memory.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331414

nice............ but your validation is incorrect.

Quote:

Submitted by JASON-PC | Thu, 05 Aug 2010 01:15:31 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
when you open cpuz and you see at the top JASON-PC change that to your forum name and validate again...


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



when you open cpuz and you see at the top JASON-PC change that to your forum name and validate again...


Got it, makes sense.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331668


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
Got it, makes sense.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331668

right on !!


----------



## tzillian

4355.58 baby

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331801

how should i test for stability? just run prime 95 blend with 12 torture tests for an extended period of time? how long?


----------



## Satsukeshi

Count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1332493

That's 100% stable, prolly push it higher when I get some better exhaust flow in my case rads.


----------



## baph

I'm in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1335494

Shocked that this little $25 cooler keeps me under 70c at load.


----------



## [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1335882 [email protected] 4.2


----------



## battlecryawesome

When you use cpu z you need to input your screen name to ocn,
should look like this:
ID : 1335882
Submitted by [email protected] | Sat, 07 Aug 2010 16:53:20 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
but it says this
ID : 1335882
Submitted by GLEN-PC | Sat, 07 Aug 2010 16:53:20 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
When you use cpu z you need to input your screen name to ocn,
should look like this:
ID : 1335882
Submitted by [email protected] | Sat, 07 Aug 2010 16:53:20 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
but it says this
ID : 1335882
Submitted by GLEN-PC | Sat, 07 Aug 2010 16:53:20 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55

he's saying, when you open cpuz the name listed is your computer name, change it to your forum name and validate.

oh, and might as well add another for me...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1335948


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nice work Dave....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Nice work Dave....

thanks. memory settings on this rampage are strange tho. had it booting at 4.6 and 4.7 but was unstable due to ram.


----------



## [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336050 right i was beeing dumb


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336050 right i was beeing dumb


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'll add another... It's as far as i can get on it..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614


----------



## Jelah

Hey guys, got my 930 stable at 4.0 here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336657

Gonna push it as far as i can as soon as its under water!


----------



## marl

I'd love to join.









Here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338093


----------



## GOTFrog

Nice clocks Xtreme, also Updated


----------



## DXcellence718

Sup guys here's my i7 860 OC, prime 95 stable at 4.01, trying to see if i can push it more









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338458


----------



## whodatfan

whodatfan

i7 930 D0 @ 4.0 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338462


----------



## steadly2004

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338476


----------



## Jelah

Hey, sorry but can i edit my reference? Got to 4.5 just playin around, not sure if voltages needed to be as high as they were, but oh well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338490


----------



## tusca

i5-750 @ 4.01
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338494









Voltages

core cpu 1.36
vtt 1.15
vram 1.5
pll 1.8
pch 1.05

Air cooled cpu / stock mb


----------



## PapaSmurf

tusca, you need to redo your CPU-Z validation with your OCN user name in it. You currently have it under 2600BAUD.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

P4 551
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338472


----------



## tusca

sorry about that, here is the new link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338520

thanks


----------



## tzillian

4496
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338633


----------



## ezekiel 08

4.65Ghz Core i7-920 D0 [on air].
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338818

I personally think the results should be split into Air Cooling and Water/Other Cooling. Much harder to OC on air for sure, and you fall far before the water cooling users







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

As good as that sounds, it would be impossible to go back and change things at this point as for the most part we wouldn't have any idea what was used on the previous submissions. It would be nice to implement on the next club which would be the 6GHz club though.

But how would you be able to verify what is used to cool it? Unlike the CPU-Z validations there isn't any way to verify what is used for cooling.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


I'll add another... It's as far as i can get on it..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614


I'm so proud!


----------



## tzillian

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1339826

4.5 thats as far as im going till i mod my case to fit another 240 rad in it.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
But how would you be able to verify what is used to cool it?

Photo with something with your username on it (eg, piece of paper)? Who knows... It's a good idea though, because 4Ghz on different cooling is like comparing apples to oranges







.


----------



## HakilocK

i7 930 @ 4.34ghz Edit: slight voltage change
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340271


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HakilocK*


i7 930 @ 4.34ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340017


Holly crap, whats with all the voltage? What are you using to cool that puppy


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Holly crap, whats with all the voltage? What are you using to cool that puppy

High hopes and best wishes?









I read on here that the 930 can go up to 1.55v before it dies. Not much headroom though...


----------



## HakilocK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Holly crap, whats with all the voltage? What are you using to cool that puppy

The Corsair h50 system (haven't seen it go over 40c yet)


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HakilocK* 
The Corsair h50 system (haven't seen it go over 40c yet)

Really? Wow, the h50 is better than i though, or you have super cold ambients, you sure you need that much voltage though? 1.496V seems way to high for 4.3GHz


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HakilocK* 
The Corsair h50 system (haven't seen it go over 40c yet)

Havent seen it go over 40Â°c idle? Mine idles at 39Â°c-42Â°c at 4ghz 1.28v, im thinking a snow suit is required attire for your computer room, then again the furnace in my home is set to 85Â°f at all times so maybe my ambients are just too high...

on a different note, can I join?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Idle temps mean absolutely nothing. The ONLY temps that matter are the fully loaded temps. I'm betting that the load temps are through the roof with only an H50 with that much vcore.


----------



## Dilyn

Hey all you peoples...
I can haz in?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nope. Not gonna let you in.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## PapaSmurf

You do realize I was just joshin' don't you?


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*












at least they responded to you, I got breezed over....must be your cp


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


at least they responded to you, I got breezed over....must be your cp


Sorry I missed it. Go to the first page, read the first post, and follow the instructions to join.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sorry I missed it. Go to the first page, read the first post, and follow the instructions to join.


Doh!! Now I feel stupider than I did when I was invisible, its like the underwear dream all over again

TheLastPriest
I7 930 @ 4009mhz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341006

I am an auditor for gods sake, I get paid good money for my attention to detail, this should not have been this hard for me


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You do realize I was just joshin' don't you?


Success!
I mean...
Ya I know mate. I get humor









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


at least they responded to you, I got breezed over....must be your cp


My CP brings all the girls to the yard


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, now go back are RE-READ the instructions and follow them. Your CPU-Z validation doesn't meet the criteria.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Okay, now go back are RE-READ the instructions and follow them. Your CPU-Z validation doesn't meet the criteria.


HAHA, Im gonna blame it on the pain meds


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thelastpriest*


doh!! Now i feel stupider than i did when i was invisible, its like the underwear dream all over again.


 lmao:d


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


HAHA, Im gonna blame it on the pain meds


Much better. Don't beat yourself up too bad though. You would be surprised how many people make that same mistake. One guy took about 6 tries before he got it right.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Much better. Don't beat yourself up too bad though. You would be surprised how many people make that same mistake. One guy took about 6 tries before he got it right.


Thanks, still worse than I would have liked, I actually pride myself on the fact that i read directions...


----------



## horribad

i7-930 @ 4011 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341022


----------



## kzinti1

Is this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341034 what you need?
Is there some trick to adding the validation banner to my sig? I spent about an hour the other night trying to get it to work. It seems like a straightforward copy/paste but I'm obviously missing something. Besides not knowing a damn' thing about coding!


----------



## Dilyn

Take this address:
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1341034.png

Add [/ IMG] to it (no space between the / and IMG).

But, you cannot add images to your sig [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Is this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341034 what you need?


It would have been if you had followed directions and posted one in your OCN user name. XXX isn't your OCN user name is it?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Is this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341034 what you need?
Is there some trick to adding the validation banner to my sig? I spent about an hour the other night trying to get it to work. It seems like a straightforward copy/paste but I'm obviously missing something. Besides not knowing a damn' thing about coding!










Submitted by XXX | Wed, 11 Aug 2010 03:09:00 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
You gotta put your user name in CPU-Z before you validate it,


----------



## kzinti1

Uh-oh! Looks like I can't follow instructions either.








I think this will do: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341061


----------



## xximanoobxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341075

Am I good?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks good to me.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Submitted by XXX | Wed, 11 Aug 2010 03:09:00 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
You gotta put your user name in CPU-Z before you validate it,










Can we add this explanation to the front page? The first time I submitted I had this problem, seems like it's a recurrent thing with members who've not posted in here before.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It really isn't necessary. It's clear enough as stated on the first post if people take the time to read it.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It really isn't necessary. It's clear enough as stated on the first post if people take the time to read it.


Yeah, if they dont read the instructions, they probably wont pay attention to the image. But I was bored and made this in case you want visual instructions:


----------



## Dilyn

You spelled field wrong.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You spelled field wrong.


Oh well, I'm not too worried about it lol. As if you even noticed that


----------



## Dilyn

I'm a grammar and spelling Nazi, and I almost alt+F4'd this window because you spelled it wrong.
So ya, I did notice.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'm a grammar and spelling Nazi, and I almost alt+F4'd this window because you spelled it wrong.
So ya, I did notice.










Lmao, now that you pointed it out, its bugging me.. I guess I will fix it


----------



## Dilyn

Dilyn prevails!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It really isn't necessary. It's clear enough as stated on the first post if people take the time to read it.


I read it the first time and when it says post your OCN screen name with the link, I just posted the link and then underneath it typed in my screen name, lol. I guess I was just being ******ed.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Dilyn prevails!


Lol, fixed







Did i miss anything else







hahaha


----------



## DarkRyder

I dont see any lga775 processors on there. I've gotten several q series cpus past 4ghz.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


I dont see any lga775 processors on there. I've gotten several q series cpus past 4ghz.


Page 1. Sentence 2.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


I read it the first time and when it says post your OCN screen name with the link, I just posted the link and then underneath it typed in my screen name, lol. I guess I was just being ******ed.


There is a link to a correct submission in the first post so it shouldn't be that difficult to figure it out if one takes the time to look.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Lol, fixed







Did i miss anything else







hahaha


No you should be good









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


I dont see any lga775 processors on there. I've gotten several q series cpus past 4ghz.


There's a link in the OP that will take you to the LGA 775 chips. It's like, halfway through the second line.
Edit
Here


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It really isn't necessary. It's clear enough as stated on the first post if people take the time to read it.


It wasn't clear to me and probably more than a few others.
Neither is this: "post that you have read the rules."
I've not noticed anyone doing this either.
Since we're all being a little nitpicky, here's yet another faux pas: "with you OCN Forums name."
That should be, "with 'your' OCN Forums name."
Let's try to keep the ghetto-speak out of the Forums, okay?
Thanks and +Rep to Jelah for showing how to properly list your validation. His clarification should be attached to the first post in this thread to save anyone else the embarassment of not automatically knowing how to use an unfamiliar program.
k1


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


It wasn't clear to me and probably more than a few others.
Neither is this: "post that you have read the rules."
I've not noticed anyone doing this either.
Since we're all being a little nitpicky, here's yet another faux pas: "with you OCN Forums name."
That should be, "with 'your' OCN Forums name."
Let's try to keep the ghetto-speak out of the Forums, okay?
Thanks and +Rep to Jelah for showing how to properly list your validation. His clarification should be attached to the first post in this thread to save anyone else the embarassment of not automatically knowing how to use an unfamiliar program.
k1


No problem, thanks for the rep! Finally 35


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331411

Does that work now?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel* 
Does that work now?









It would appear so as you have already been added to the list.


----------



## H3||scr3am

H3||scr3am w/ 2x X5650s @5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341017

WINRAR!

and 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340950


----------



## hbfs

Updating my i5-750 validation.

4.64GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343115


----------



## raZel

Wooooooot......

my link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343225


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


H3||scr3am w/ 2x X5650s @5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341017

WINRAR!

and 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340950


Wrong user name in your CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Wrong user name in your CPU-Z Validation.



If H3||scr3am and all his dual processor greatness cant get it, what hope do the rest of us have, I figure a computer that powerful would be able to tell you before you made a mistake


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


If H3||scr3am and all his dual processor greatness cant get it, what hope do the rest of us had, I figure a computer that powerful would be able to tell you before you made a mistake


Power != Intelligence

Computers are perhaps some of the most stupid things ever. I mean, all they understand is 1's and 0's. I am more complex than this.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Power != Intelligence

Computers are perhaps some of the most stupid things ever. I mean, all they understand is 1's and 0's. I am more complex than this.


Or as we used to say to the programmers back in the mainframe days, Garbage In Garbage Out.


----------



## hbfs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


H3||scr3am w/ 2x X5650s @5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341017

WINRAR!

and 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340950


Curious, what type of cooling did you use to achieve the 5.0?


----------



## tzillian

with 2 CPU's running at 5Ghz is that like 1 running at 10 Ghz? how do dual Xeon CPU's work?


----------



## TheLastPriest

Nope its like 12 physical processors (or 24 logical processors) running at 5Ghz each


----------



## PapaSmurf

That puppy would fold like a soog.


----------



## tzillian

still dont get it to well, so having 2 CPU's at 5GHz is def better than 1 at at 5GHZ. I get that. Can it handle twice as much load? thats what im trying to get at. excuse my noobness.


----------



## syl

May I join? i7 [email protected]:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1342610


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syl*


May I join? i7 [email protected]:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1342610


Nice OC bud!


----------



## Jangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


still dont get it to well, so having 2 CPU's at 5GHz is def better than 1 at at 5GHZ. I get that. Can it handle twice as much load? thats what im trying to get at. excuse my noobness.


It's like 2 cars being better than 1. Yes - twice as much load providing you can split the load, and you can move the load to 2 destinations at the same time, but it's not twice as fast if you're only doing one thing (having a second car doesn't make the first one any faster).


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


----------



## Dilyn

Oh wow that's a big voltage increase from what you had at 5!









I suppose you're having a lot of fun with your DICE runs then?


----------



## raZel

Why am i not 100% stable?? Any Suggestions?

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
still dont get it to well, so having 2 CPU's at 5GHz is def better than 1 at at 5GHZ. I get that. Can it handle twice as much load? thats what im trying to get at. excuse my noobness.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jangle* 
It's like 2 cars being better than 1. Yes - twice as much load providing you can split the load, and you can move the load to 2 destinations at the same time, but it's not twice as fast if you're only doing one thing (having a second car doesn't make the first one any faster).










I would like to add to Jangle's excellent metaphor, it seems you are thinking about a "CPU" in the traditional sense, i.e one processor per die, now days though when we talk about cores we are talking about individual processors. A quad core has 4 processors physically on the die and with intel hyperthreading it can then split those 4 physical (on the die) processors to operate as 8 logical (what the computer see's) processors (provided you can split the load of course). In the case of Scream's build he used 6 core xeon's, so rather than 2 CPU's it is 2 die's but a total of 12 processors, 6 cores on each die. So rather than being able to go to two seperate destinations, you are able to go to 12, or 24 depending on your ability to split the load.

Why do I get the feeling I wasnt able to explain that as simply as I had hoped..


----------



## tzillian

ITS COOL, i kind of get it. thanks


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raZel* 
Why am i not 100% stable?? Any Suggestions?

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Try increasing Vcore, and/or QPI/VTT also could be CPU PLL. Those are the only voltages you really should need to change.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It would appear so as you have already been added to the list.

Ah sorry, I missed the section for the older cpus.


----------



## Baroom

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345207


----------



## nicko42004200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345632


----------



## nicko42004200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345632
4.62


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicko42004200* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345632
4.62

No need for a double post, there is an edit button if you would like to change something you posted. And please follow these instructions when validating your score


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Hmm I'm still the unbeaten P4 524 champ


----------



## raZel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Try increasing Vcore, and/or QPI/VTT also could be CPU PLL. Those are the only voltages you really should need to change.

How much shuld i increase them by?


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raZel* 
How much shuld i increase them by?

Tough to say, just go incrementally, and dont go nuts on the QPI, I have found with the i7 that is the most finicky setting, one notch too high or too low will cause instability


----------



## pgmoney

i7 930 4.39GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346025


----------



## edo101

what i don't get? last two time si ran linx at 4ghz with HT, i was getting 51 gflops on average, now? I get 47 gflops after i turned down some voltages and enabled thermal throttling and CIE. should i be worried i lost 4 gflops?


----------



## Dilyn

I don't think that I've been added yet


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I don't think that I've been added yet









Just seems like it's the new i7's he's adding... or i variants.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The older S939, S775, etc. chips are on a different page. Several were added to that page during the last update as I was one of them. What I think is happening is due to the amount of time between updates is so long at times and the number of people asking to ve added he misses some.


----------



## fashric

Add me please

i5 750 @ 4.01GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346259


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I know that they're on a page, but it's been a couple days.
OP, I am disappoint.


----------



## PapaSmurf

He only updates every couple of weeks now.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Intel Pentium 4 540

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346465


----------



## raZel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Tough to say, just go incrementally, and dont go nuts on the QPI, I have found with the i7 that is the most finicky setting, one notch too high or too low will cause instability


I understand that it may be hard to say, but i really need some guidence... becuase i know very little about overclocking. The settings that i am currently using were posted elsewhere. So i dont understand what a small or large increment would be.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raZel*


I understand that it may be hard to say, but i really need some guidence... becuase i know very little about overclocking. The settings that i am currently using were posted elsewhere. So i dont understand what a small or large increment would be.


Set everything to stock, then start raising BLCK 5 at a time testing stability every time you boot, once its unstable, then raise Vcore, continue with this until raising the Vcore doesn't help (raise it a few more notches just to make sure thats not it), then try raising the QPI by a notch or 2 (dont go over 1.35V), if that doesn't work, raise PLL(dont go over 1.88V). Make sure you have Speed Step, C1E, EIST, and Turbo boost disabled before you start overclocking. And also be sure to enable load line calibration to get rid of vdroop. If non of those voltages help, it's most likely a ram issue, try loosening timings a bit, or lowering the multiplier.

Overclocking is a lot of trial and error.. You shouldn't just throw whatever volts people tell you to into your hardware, because every chip and board is different, so what works for someone else might not work for you. Like Peroxide once said "I can do someone's math homework for them, but that's not helping them in anyway, you know?"


----------



## Dilyn

If you could just ignore my first post with my 4.25 OC...


----------



## Solmors

Intel i7 920 C0 - 4.116

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347139


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solmors*


Intel i7 920 C0 - 4.116

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347139


Looking pretty good.. Gotta throw your user name in there though, it's in the "About" section of CPU-Z


----------



## srsdude

srsdude i7 920 D0 4.1GHZ stable 
Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347184
http://a.imageshack.us/img844/5569/screenshotia.png


----------



## skyn3t

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347768


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286


----------



## Machiyariko

And with this I think I'm top spot or the 930 without HT on.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272690


----------



## Jelah

Looking good, gotta have your user name in the validation link though, it's in the "About" section of CPU-Z

look up at my previous post ^^^


----------



## Chango99

Guess I'll get it on this.

4213.1 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348496


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chango99* 
Guess I'll get it on this.

4213.1 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348496

Lol.. Take a look at the post above yours


----------



## Chango99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Lol.. Take a look at the post above yours









Eh.. I did change the name and reuploaded it. Bah.

Here I suppose.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348632

Too lazy to go to 4.2 again


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Wrong user name in your CPU-Z Validation.

Um, it automatically takes the PC name... I really don't care if I'm accepted into the "prestigous club" or not, all because of who the submitter was lol... I mean is it not obvious enough H3LLB0X? it's my PC's name lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
If H3||scr3am and all his dual processor greatness cant get it, what hope do the rest of us have, I figure a computer that powerful would be able to tell you before you made a mistake

Meh, I mean even HWBot, isn't that picky lol... it's a suicide run... wait while I change the name... "JUST CLICK SUBMIT!!!!!!" *crash*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Power != Intelligence

Computers are perhaps some of the most stupid things ever. I mean, all they understand is 1's and 0's. I am more complex than this.

Well... um most stupid is improper english... the correct term would be stupidest, and it's are, not is...

and as a resubmission to the 4Ghz club, here is a proper 4Ghz link, to the same bench, but there is an included screenshot with a notepad open and my proper Overclock.net User name and @ OCN... if that doesn't count then I don't understand what will...

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_4003.47_mhz

AND... if you wanted to go so far, I know it's a stretch... you can click the more tab on that submission, and correlate it to the submission under the H3LLB0X name, and then correlate that both submissions were made by me... on the Same PC (theres like what? 5 SR-2 Users with 2x X5650s...lol?)


----------



## Booger

edit sorry


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Well... um most stupid is improper english... the correct term would be stupidest, and it's are, not is...

AND... if you wanted to go so far, I know it's a stretch... you can click the more tab on that submission, and correlate it to the submission under the H3LLB0X name, and then correlate that both submissions were made by me... on the Same PC (theres like what? 5 SR-2 Users with 2x X5650s...lol?)

Just pick away at my happiness









My friend owns one. Ridiculous benching.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I have had a max overclock of 4.62GHz but this was while i was testing outside and without internet. (so no validation)










If thats not good enough then i have a 4.4GHz validation here.


----------



## skyn3t

hey mcpetrolhead what is the temp on cpu ?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

For 4.4GHz i think i was sitting at high 70s

For 4.62GHz it was in the low 80s but it wasnt there for long because it failed the stress test after 3 runs.

These temperatures were taken while stressing with intel burn test so they arent realistic temps that i get in the real world.

It was with an ambient of about 26 or so celcius


----------



## Dilyn

80s


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Well to make a long story short, I dont think that going over the maximum recommended temperature is a problem. Especially in this case because i never intended to run it at that speed and voltage for a very long time and intel burn test produces much more heat than any normal application. (i found it causes about a 8-10C increase over Prime95).


----------



## Dilyn

Suicide runs ftw!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Nah it wasnt really a suicide run, mainly because i cant afford to replace it if it lows up.


----------



## mn_bale

mn_bale
775 Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4028.42 MHz (61 degrees at torture)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349344

I have read and I accept the terms.


----------



## Yukss

joining the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349377


----------



## ocman

Hello everyone, check out my validations!!! I'm a proud owner of E5200 and P5Q PRO Turbo!!!


----------



## skyn3t

on 80s you dont need any stove at your house you can surf and overclock.net right on top the CPU. haha

thats crazy man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


For 4.4GHz i think i was sitting at high 70s

For 4.62GHz it was in the low 80s but it wasnt there for long because it failed the stress test after 3 runs.

These temperatures were taken while stressing with intel burn test so they arent realistic temps that i get in the real world.

It was with an ambient of about 26 or so celcius


----------



## B7ADE

Q9550 @ 4734.6 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1350499


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Q9550 @ 4734.6 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1350499

Holly, that'll be top 10 for the Q9550 on HWbot! Should submit it over there if you haven't already







Very impressive


----------



## Hasie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1351988
Add me please.
i get 4.2ghz but at 4.4 it fails everytime even at 1.375vcore with 1.36qpi and 1.66vdram bus And my temps are around 75 max
Anyways this is at 4Ghz.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Holly, that'll be top 10 for the Q9550 on HWbot! Should submit it over there if you haven't already







Very impressive

Hehe, it's up there, #9. Might move up a couple places higher next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lampen

I'm in! First OC! Add me when you get a chance and I've read the rules, etc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353754

Edit: Link fixed, submitted wrong one originally.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lampen* 
I'm in! First OC! Add me when you get a chance and I've read the rules, etc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353657

Reread the first post in the thread to see the requirements to join. You didn't follow instructions.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Reread the first post in the thread to see the requirements to join. You didn't follow instructions.

maybe an explanation on what he did wrong?

Submitted by SINGULARITY ---- should read Submitted by Lampen


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Hi guys, here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1352708


----------



## vortex'

count me in
i5 750 @ 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354480


----------



## vspec

I'm in.

q9550 @ 4.0ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353830


----------



## skyn3t

im here too


----------



## Knight2000

Reporting, add me please.


----------



## musicfan

ok, i think this is what the instructions seek...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356579


----------



## bige83

Q6600 @ 4.005Ghz Is this what you need, im new to this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358482


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


Q6600 @ 4.005Ghz Is this what you need, im new to this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358482


your validation isn't correct. it says

Quote:



Submitted by ERIC-PC | Mon, 23 Aug 2010 13:54:00 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55


where it says ERIC-PC it should read bige83.
when you open cpuz, you need to change your name from the pc name to your forum name, if you look a few pages back many people made tutorials on how to do this..


----------



## bige83

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359119
Is this okay now


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

looks good...


----------



## beoagate

i5 750 @ 4.00 Ghz

Proof: 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359297

Edit: +Geekbench just for kicks
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/281981


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beoagate*


i5 750 @ 4.00 Ghz

Proof: 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359297

Edit: +Geekbench just for kicks
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/281981



Quote:



Submitted by HOTSPUR | Tue, 24 Aug 2010 02:45:33 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55


who is HOTSPUR ?
im not sure i wanna know.....









when you open cpuz, the name that shows up in the box is usually the name of the computer, change that name to your forum name *beoagate* and validate again....


----------



## beoagate

Ha, I name computers around a certain theme. My laptop's named Indefatigable. +rep to first to PM me with what these names have in common









Damn, I just took my OC back down to the 24/7 numbers. If thread mods really want, I'll revalidate later with the correct name.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The thread owner does require the CPU-Z Validation to have the OCN User Name. He's been fairly strict and consistent about that since he took over.


----------



## beoagate

Ah, okay. Withdraw my name from contention, I'll resubmit when I get around to it.

And I think I said PM me


----------



## Yukss

here is my current 4ghz stable ht off overclock.. my load temps drops about 10CÂ° without ht
batch number is: 3002A551
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359878










i have easily reach 4.2ghz with a little pump of vcore (1.31v) but is not worth it to me those extra 200mhz... so im gonna rest in 4ghz, low volatge and low temps


----------



## GOTFrog

Sorry guys, been real busy and I havent been on the comp for more than 5 min at once, I PMed a mod to give opwnership to Papa Smurf but nothing happened I guess that this is going to die. Sorry Noguru for Killing your Club.


----------



## brent1118

Brent1118
Got my i7 930 to 4.2GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360730


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Sorry guys, been real busy and I havent been on the comp for more than 5 min at once, I PMed a mod to give opwnership to Papa Smurf but nothing happened I guess that this is going to die. Sorry Noguru for Killing your Club.

i sent a PM to a mod as well to see if i could get this switch over rolling...

just looking out for the Club....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brent1118* 
Brent1118
Got my i7 930 to 4.2GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360730

Brent, your OC looks good except 1 small problem....

Quote:

Submitted by BRENT-PC | Wed, 25 Aug 2010 03:59:30 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
your validation needs to be in your forum name not your PC name... when you open cpuz, change the box where your PC name is to your forum name " brent1118" and validate again...... and you'll be all set....


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm still here and willing to take 'er over.


----------



## battlecryawesome

My vote is for smurf.


----------



## NoGuru

Frog just has to PM a Mod and ask for them to have it changed. Might have to send him a PM.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Sorry guys, been real busy and I havent been on the comp for more than 5 min at once, I PMed a mod to give opwnership to Papa Smurf but nothing happened I guess that this is going to die. Sorry Noguru for Killing your Club.


Papa Smurf?!?!?!?!?! That guy is a maniac!








Sounds like a perfect fit


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Papa Smurf?!?!?!?!?! That guy is a maniac!








Sounds like a perfect fit


And the rest of the Overclockers aren't?


----------



## battlecryawesome

I am, NoGuru s called me that before.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And the rest of the Overclockers aren't?


Touche.


----------



## bandan81

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362009

Bandan


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandan81* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362009

Bandan

Looking good, only one problem "Submitted by BANDAN-PC"
You have to throw your user name in there "Bandan81"


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362021


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362021

Nice 4.7 on the 8500







! I had a hard time even hitting 4.0 with mine.. It hated high multi's and my 750i couldn't handle the high fsb i needed


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

ya 4.7 wasn't to bad to hit.... low points tho...
this e6400 i got now... nice points once i validate..


----------



## bandan81

Jelah: serious? how many bandan's can there be?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

ya 4.7 wasn't to bad to hit.... low points tho...
this e6400 i got now... nice points once i validate..

Another awesome 8500, i honestly dont think mine could even post at 4.2 with a 9.5 multi







oh well, its gone now


----------



## PapaSmurf

bandan81, it's the group owners stipulation. He makes the decisions about it. We just try to help him out by telling people so they can post what he considers a valid CPU-Z link.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandan81* 
Jelah: serious? how many bandan's can there be?

This:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
bandan81, it's the group owners stipulation. He makes the decisions about it. We just try to help him out by telling people so they can post what he considers a valid CPU-Z link.

Besides, its a 930, shouldn't be hard to get it back up there if your not running that 24/7







Nice volts btw,







was that stable?


----------



## bandan81

I take no credit for this overclock. I just copied the settings from this video. I guess its from a member of this site.
Stable? Its been summer so I haven't run too much prime95 but I built this computer about a month ago and Ive been running these settings since day one im usually 90-115F on the cores. So stable enought for me in real usage not stress testing. Not 1 bad boot not a glitch.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

E6400 2.13... a little fun...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362105


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
E6400 2.13... a little fun...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362105

Niicce, man i need to get one of those boards and a couple 775 cpu's







would be so much fun


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
E6400 2.13... a little fun...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362105

Nice.... I need to get some better cooling so I can see what my E6420 can do with enough vcore. 3.3 on air using my SI-128 was about all she would run 24/7. Never tried any banzai runs with it though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well with chilled water cooling (window a/c unit blowing directly into rad) my temps are around 23c idle at that clock


----------



## brent1118

I got my i7 930 to 4.2GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362141


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im on air,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362135


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice clocks guys. I'm SO jealous.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

u da man doe.....

to bad you need to be around 5300 or 5400 to score decent points on an e8500 tho.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well with chilled water cooling (window a/c unit blowing directly into rad) my temps are around 23c idle at that clock


I get my 2nd rad tomorrow







I'm so pumped to get under some water finally, i just hope my leak test doesn't fail like the first time i set it up with the single rad







Got a little leak on the cpu block when i moved it in my case, but at least the case was empty


----------



## ezekiel 08

ezekiel 08
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338818
4.65 GHz on air


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i run my main rig on air, my bench tech station is water..... and i leak tested 33 hrs.... actually forgot it was running...LOL

now i can swap cpu's in 3 min and swap motherboards in about 6 min....


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm going to have to wait until Dec or Jan and do it Old School. Take the rig outside in sub-zero weather an let 'er rip. That's how I got 3.2GHz out of an Opty 165 and 2.7GHz out of a Mobile 2600 on DFI boards. Hard on the fingers but well worth the effort.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i run my main rig on air, my bench tech station is water..... and i leak tested 33 hrs.... actually forgot it was running...LOL

now i can swap cpu's in 3 min and swap motherboards in about 6 min....










Thats sick, I think I'm going to try for a similar set up







I got a free block sent to me and some 775 brackets for it, so I'm considering keeping my GTX, finding a used rad, EP45-UD3P, and some ddr2 ram on here and doing some serious hwbot work


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, im seriously considering selling my CM690 II Adv my main rig is in and just doing a tech station for it too..... so much simpler and easy to work in or around...


----------



## 1ShoT47

1ShoT47

Q9550 E0 @ 4.0
Cpu-z validation


----------



## Bandeezee

i7 920 @4GHz
Proof


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm going to have to wait until Dec or Jan and do it Old School. Take the rig outside in sub-zero weather an let 'er rip. That's how I got 3.2GHz out of an Opty 165 and 2.7GHz out of a Mobile 2600 on DFI boards. Hard on the fingers but well worth the effort.


That is basically how I have always done it until I got my DICE pot.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya, im seriously considering selling my CM690 II Adv my main rig is in and just doing a tech station for it too..... so much simpler and easy to work in or around...


Sir, do NOT make me wish for a tech station. I have my heart set on the HAF X. Do not make me change my mind


----------



## bandan81

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1363452

bandan81


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bandan81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1363452

bandan81


Lookin good now









Well guys, I got my rad today, went a little crazy with tons of zip ties, and got it all set up







Ran a little leak test for about 2-3 hours, but i couldn't wait any longer, so i booted up, clocked up to 4.0 and ran LinX, max i hit on load was 67ÂºC, I'm thinking that's not the greatest for only 1.23V but I'm blaming it on the extremely low rpm fans I'm using (only have 2 fans on the 240, no shrouds). Will be picking up some better fans next week, and removing the blades from these ones to make them into shrouds







and I'm hoping to see a nice temp drop, but i still got quite a bit of head room for now







gonna leave it for a leak test over night, then do some OCin tomorrow.


----------



## bandan81

so what can you do with a i930 overclocked to 4.0ghz other then encode movies?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Graphics Card
ASUS CuCore Series EAH5770


or to see 80,000 points a day with that card run Boinc...
i do with my 5770 and Q9550.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Lookin good now









Well guys, I got my rad today, went a little crazy with tons of zip ties, and got it all set up







Ran a little leak test for about 2-3 hours, but i couldn't wait any longer, so i booted up, clocked up to 4.0 and ran LinX, max i hit on load was 67ÂºC, I'm thinking that's not the greatest for only 1.23V but I'm blaming it on the extremely low rpm fans I'm using (only have 2 fans on the 240, no shrouds). Will be picking up some better fans next week, and removing the blades from these ones to make them into shrouds








and I'm hoping to see a nice temp drop, but i still got quite a bit of head room for now







gonna leave it for a leak test over night, then do some OCin tomorrow.


Make sure that you pickup the right fans for your rad... It would suck to only run low speed fans on a rad that enjoys high speed ones.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bandan81*


so what can you do with a i930 overclocked to 4.0ghz other then encode movies?


Fold, render images in 3ds max, Photoshop uses HT so thats another program that will enjoy it







The real question is, what cant i do?


----------



## Hasie

I upgraded from a C2D to a i7 and did some benchies.
Bear in mind that I am using a 9600gt.
So aa ja enjoy


----------



## Jelah

I'm officially done leak testing


----------



## GOTFrog

Ownership transfered Papasmurf is the new big boss over here


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Ownership transfered Papasmurf is the new big boss over here


You had a good run froggy.







Let's see how the little blue guy does


----------



## Dilyn

Bwahahaha he's got lots of stuff to update now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

My first official action will be to ask Jelah if it's okay to put his CPU-Z Animated GIF on the first post so people know how to change it.

Now to go through and see who needs to be added.


----------



## Dilyn

*raises hand*

And at 100 posts per page, I was at least 5 pages back


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


My fist official action will be to ask Jelah if it's okay to put his CPU-Z Animated GIF on the first post so people know how to change it.

Now to go through and see who needs to be added.


Absolutely









http://i34.tinypic.com/a4on0g.gif


----------



## Dilyn

It's post 2610


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, I found it. I just need to get one of the Mods to transfer ownership of post #1965 so I can update it. I'm sending a PM to Robilar as he is the one who changed the First post.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thanks Jelah. Added that to the first post.

Dilyn, if your CPU-Z was before post number 2552 please send me a link to it and I'll add you. That was the last time that GOTFrog updated the list.


No prob man, hopefully it will help, there's been a few pages where there is like 4-5 people in a row posting incorrect validations







Gets old fast lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

This is for Robilar to do whatever he needs to do to get me access to the second members list post.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Major Rep for Robilar for moving the Socket 775, 771, and AM2 cpus from post 1965 to post #2.

Dilyn, you are now on the list and have the fastest E3110 to date.

I'll try to get everyone else added later today or tomorrow. If anyone posted their CPU-Z validation prior to August 1 or post # 2586 (the last update) please either send me a PM with a link to your submission or repost it so you can be added. Please use the Post Number, not the permalink as the permalink changes depending on how many posts per page you have selected while the post number stays the same no matter what.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i went from post 2550 to the end, not sure it was updated for all but at post 2586 it says updated...

http://www.overclock.net/10280917-post2586.html

and i will just add here the one's i submitted from post 2550 to make sure you have them and don't have to search.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362105

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346465

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338472

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

and i think the E8500 was updated already....

Thanks Papa


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks Xtreme. That makes it a bit easier to get caught up.


----------



## Dilyn

Yay fastest E3110. I'm loving that title
















However, on HWbot, I'm not even close. Hahaha. 
Good luck updating Mr. Smurf. I have faith that you'll do your new duty well.

EDIT
I'm pretty sure I'm not on the list for E7300s, so here's a valid I found .


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yay fastest E3110. I'm loving that title
















However, on HWbot, I'm not even close. Hahaha. 
Good luck updating Mr. Smurf. I have faith that you'll do your new duty well.

EDIT
I'm pretty sure I'm not on the list for E7300s, so here's a valid I found .


Man, i've been trying to get fastest 930, i cant do it though







i think my rams holding me back


----------



## Metonymy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365176

***edit***

I'm a goof. I was thinking this was an open-to-all 4ghz club.

Didn't realize I was in the Intel section.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You're fine. It is open to ANY cpu that can hit 4GHz. There are a LOT of AMD's in the club. I'll get you added in tomorrow's update.


----------



## Lanexi

Here ya go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366288


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yay fastest E3110. I'm loving that title
















However, on HWbot, I'm not even close. Hahaha. 
Good luck updating Mr. Smurf. I have faith that you'll do your new duty well.

EDIT
I'm pretty sure I'm not on the list for E7300s, so here's a valid I found .


The CPU-Z screen says Dilyn-PC not Dilyn, but I'll let it slide this time dude.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i went from post 2550 to the end, not sure it was updated for all but at post 2586 it says updated...

http://www.overclock.net/10280917-post2586.html

and i will just add here the one's i submitted from post 2550 to make sure you have them and don't have to search.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362105

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346465

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338472

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

and i think the E8500 was updated already....

Thanks Papa


You were really on a role until that E8500. The other 3 are the fastest in their class.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knight2000*


Reporting, add me please.











We still need a CPU-Z validation link for acceptance. It should be like this one from musicfan.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356579


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You were really on a role until that E8500. The other 3 are the fastest in their class.










Nice.... still have 2 more to play with over the weekend and next week...

thanks for the updates PapaSmurf !!


----------



## TheOcelot

Will edit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated the lists. Everything should be up to date now.

The following people still haven't submitted a valid CPU-Z link with their OCN User Name in it yet.

Machiyariko
H3||scr3am
Solmors
nicko42004200
tusca
Knight2000

If I missed anyone, or made a mistake please let me know. I intend to update the lists every week, if not more often.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Would some of the regulars check the changes I made to the beginning of the first post. I want to make things as clear as possible to avoid confusion and would like some feedback on how I worded it. I'm open to any and all ideas and suggestions.

And that goes double for the grammar / spelling Nazi Dilyn.







I'm sure I made at least one mistake somewhere.


----------



## TheOcelot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366539

Core i3 550 at 4333.76 mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just because I'm feeling generous I updated the list again for TheOcelot.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Would some of the regulars check the changes I made to the beginning of the first post. I want to make things as clear as possible to avoid confusion and would like some feedback on how I worded it. I'm open to any and all ideas and suggestions.

And that goes double for the grammar / spelling Nazi Dilyn.







I'm sure I made at least one mistake somewhere.


Looking great









I actually was just working on this tonight










Made it the same size as this










Cause i thought it might look a little nicer, but i optimized it, and without even checking closed the PSD and didn't save it,







its all messed up, but if i get a chance i'll do it again, and it wont look like crap, but i think the original looks much better centered than it did before, so i'll leave it up to you guys, let me know which one you like better


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The CPU-Z screen says Dilyn-PC not Dilyn, but I'll let it slide this time dude.










Aww man I would be so pissed if you didn't accept it... There's no way I could redo it








Thanks mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And that goes double for the grammar / spelling Nazi Dilyn.







I'm sure I made at least one mistake somewhere.










I'll look at it in a bit.

EDIT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


*I have updated everything. If I forgot you then it's because either I couldn't find your post or your validation wasn't under your OCN forums name. 
I've split everything into 2 post. The Socket 775 and AM2 chips are in post 2.

Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy:
Post your CPU-Z Validation Link with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field to show that you have read the rules. If the Submitted Name Field has ANY other name it is invalid and you will not be added to the membership roster. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions.
While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. I hope this clears everything up.*

Example Post


Basically just removed some words and added some others to make it a bit more fluid. Also changed paragraph setup in the rules portion, because that's usually how I do it. 
Take it if you want it, it was fine the way it was though mate


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papasmurf*


just because i'm feeling generous i updated the list again for theocelot.


<3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Jelah, I really like this one the best. It's a bit smaller and very clear about what to do. Thanks for working on these for us. My graphics skills are sorely lacking.


















Dilyn, you do know I was just messin' with you right? There's being picky and there's being a prick. Not allowing Dilyn-PC is definitely the latter as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Jelah, I really like this one the best. It's a bit smaller and very clear about what to do. Thanks for working on these for us. My graphics skills are sorely lacking.










No prob







I'm gonna clean it up a little, damn image ready had to go and mess it up when i optimized it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Whatever you decide is fine with me. I just don't want you to think you have to do any more than you already have.


----------



## TheOcelot

I dont see me on there still


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Whatever you decide is fine with me. I just don't want you to think you have to do any more than you already have.


No worries man, I dont mind at all. Couldnt get it as clean looking as i would have liked, but oh well










The ghosting is really bugging me, not sure why its doing that, and i cant get rid of it >_<

Think its a bit better at least







If anyone wants to try and optimize it to get rid of the ghosting ect, let me know and ill send ya the PSD









Ah just checked it out on my main rig and the ghosting isn't even there, my old 7600GS in the rig with image ready on it must be acting up


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


I dont see me on there still










There was a couple of incorrect characters in the code that messed a couple of the entries up. It's fixed now. Sorry about that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


No worries man, I dont mind at all. Couldnt get it as clean looking as i would have liked, but oh well

The ghosting is really bugging me, not sure why its doing that, and i cant get rid of it >_<

Think its a bit better at least







If anyone wants to try and optimize it to get rid of the ghosting ect, let me know and ill send ya the PSD










It looks great to me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ilglavmvm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367682


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Add another Please !!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367647

this one is finicky... still messing with it tho..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just wanted to add that the club now has it's own room at CPU-Z. When you go to submit a system look down a bit to the "Publish In A Room", place a checkmark in it, then use the drop down menu to select "OCN 4GHz Club" to post your CPU-Z validation in our very own room.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367863

Oh, and updated.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Just wanted to add that the club now has it's own room at CPU-Z. When you go to submit a system look down a bit to the "Publish In A Room", place a checkmark in it, then use the drop down menu to select "OCN 4GHz Club" to post your CPU-Z validation in our very own room.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367863

Oh, and updated.

OMG lmao, i just went in and submitted a validation to check that out, and i noticed i was running with 1.44v







forgot to change it back after i was trying to hit 4.7







I thought something was wrong with my loop last night when i saw the temps hahaha


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't you just hate it when you do things like that? I'm glad I had the room created and posted it now. If we can save even one cpu from burning out prematurely, it will be worth it.


----------



## NAP

Hey everyone I'd like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367879

Unfortunately, I am running in single channel and can't fix it







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard NAP. You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Don't you just hate it when you do things like that? I'm glad I had the room created and posted it now. If we can save even one cpu from burning out prematurely, it will be worth it.


Lol! Yeah.. Note to self: No more overclocking at 5am.







Glad you posted that too, i would have ended up tearing my loop apart to see wth was going on if i didn't see those volts hahaha.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NAP*


Hey everyone I'd like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367879

Unfortunately, I am running in single channel and can't fix it







.


i had that problem, it was something with my case and i/o shield. I took the mobo out about 4 or 5 times and found my i/o shield was nt all the way in.


----------



## Huster

Awesome club! I want in please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367915

This is my 24/7 set-up







Got this bad boy (E0) up to ~4.9GHz!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome to the club Huster. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Huster*


Awesome club! I want in please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367915

This is my 24/7 set-up







Got this bad boy (E0) up to ~4.9GHz!


4.9Ghz on what?

Quote:



Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm


that?

man, i wanna see this.


----------



## NAP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


i had that problem, it was something with my case and i/o shield. I took the mobo out about 4 or 5 times and found my i/o shield was nt all the way in.


Interesting, I checked and my shield isn't in all the way. The strange thing is, it worked when I had my stock cooler then stopped working when I got my Hyper 212+. I'm feeling way too lazy to remove my motherboard right now, I'll keep that fix in mind







.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't use my I/O Shield


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I don't use my I/O Shield










Lol me ether, the guy i bought my board from sent only the board, no I/O shield, nothing







But it does make it easier to remove and install the board haha


----------



## PapaSmurf

See if you can take a small wooden dowel rod and push it back into place. I've done that before.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Lol me ether, the guy i bought my board from sent only the board, no I/O shield, nothing







But it does make it easier to remove and install the board haha


I don't use mine because I couldn't get the stupid thing to snap into my case


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Add another Please !!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367647

this one is finicky... still messing with it tho..


Update this one please...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368055


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice job as usual Xtreme. It will be in the next update.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Add me again please! got my q9550, don't know why i took so long in updating








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368260


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*


Add me again please! got my q9550, don't know why i took so long in updating








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368260


Glad to have you aboard. You will be added in the next update.


----------



## radaja

heres mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368282


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


heres mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368282


Nice. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## Cotton

Please add me to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368293

Air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With pleasure sir. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. Thanks to all applicants and submissions. Good work guys and keep 'em coming.


----------



## ghabhaducha

PapaSmurf, I think you mistakenly put me under q9650. I have a q9550, lol I wish I had a q9650; unfortunately microcenter deals were limited to only q9550's.

Sorry for the trouble,
ghabhaducha


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


----------



## PapaSmurf

ghabhaducha, sorry about that. That's what happens when you work on too many things at once too late at night.

NoGuru, the last two were already on the list and I'm not sure what the first one is. It says it's a single core 6600, but I don't think that's right. Can you clarify this a bit for me?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

The second one, the E2180 will be on the next update.


----------



## Retoric

Join the club:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367328


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


Join the club:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367328


Welcome to the club. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901

Omg your a beast


----------



## ghabhaducha

No Problem PapaSmurf, it happens to the best of us. Thanks again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


ghabhaducha, sorry about that. That's what happens when you work on too many things at once too late at night.

NoGuru, the last two were already on the list and I'm not sure what the first one is. It says it's a single core 6600, but I don't think that's right. Can you clarify this a bit for me?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

The second one, the E2180 will be on the next update.


 I'm sure it was a dual core E6600 but I can't check at work, it's blocked.
Sorry if they were already added, I did that this morning before I had any coffee.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. As many runs as you make it would be difficult to keep track of them all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No problem. As many runs as you make it would be difficult to keep track of them all.


Thanks, PS. Yes that is an E6600. So weird that it does not show up with all the correct specs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks, PS. Yes that is an E6600. So weird that it does not show up with all the correct specs.


Okay then. I'll go out on a limb on this one and add it to the next update.







It probably just felt a bit stressed running that fast.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lists Updated.


----------



## Jelah

Welp, its RMA time for these Gskill sticks







Hopefully it wont take too long, i wanna steal first for the 930's









Am i ok to leave my loop full for a couple weeks if its not running? Can anything happen if it sits still for too long? Its just distilled with 10% antifreeze, i would rather not have to drain and refill.


----------



## hondy

Hi to everyone from new fresher.

Just managed I7-930 to 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369874


----------



## syl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Welp, its RMA time for these Gskill sticks







Hopefully it wont take too long, i wanna steal first for the 930's









Am i ok to leave my loop full for a couple weeks if its not running? Can anything happen if it sits still for too long? Its just distilled with 10% antifreeze, i would rather not have to drain and refill.

It should be fine. I've left my loop idle for 2 to 3 weeks at a time while on vacation without any issues. If you're worried though, just power on your PC for a minute or so on occasions to get the coolant churning.

BTW, good luck stealing first...don't anticipate my stay on top to be too long


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondy*


Hi to everyone from new fresher.

Just managed I7-930 to 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369874


Welcome aboard. You'll be added on the next update.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syl*


It should be fine. I've left my loop idle for 2 to 3 weeks at a time while on vacation without any issues. If you're worried though, just power on your PC for a minute or so on occasions to get the coolant churning.

BTW, good luck stealing first...don't anticipate my stay on top to be too long










Thanks bud, yeah i just didn't want my water to go funky or something







and i dunno about stealing first, I'm gonna try haha but 4.7 is gonna be tough to beat


----------



## bunglo

Here ye go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370628


----------



## Nishi-kun

Doing 4.2 Ghz with HT On

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370630


----------



## mllrkllr88

5Ghz Club Please!!!!

I have my most recent 5ghz link in my sig. All you have to do is start the club and they will come.


----------



## Dilyn

There's a 5 GHz club somewhere around here already. I was just looking at it yesterday.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bunglo*


Here ye go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370628



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nishi-kun*


Doing 4.2 Ghz with HT On

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370630


Welcome to the club. Both of you will be added during the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*


5Ghz Club Please!!!!

I have my most recent 5ghz link in my sig. All you have to do is start the club and they will come.


The Link to the 5Gig Club is found in the very first post or here. 
http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...lock-club.html

I will be adding your P4 631 to this club during the next update (probably later this evening).


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hey... Papa

can you update my Q9550 please on the next update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369422

Thx...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Will do.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## dantoyang

dantoyang
i7 930 @ 4.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371200


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


dantoyang
i7 930 @ 4.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371200


Welcome to the club. You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372178


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372178









Oh man. So close. But that is still a great effort. It'll be in the next update.


----------



## GOTFrog

Thx PapaSmurf for taking over, great job you did, and you even managed to get the 2nd post witch I tried so hard to get. Thanks +rep to oyu


----------



## PapaSmurf

I got it by accident. I asked Robilar to change the ownership of the page with the 775 and AMD cpus so I could update it and the next thing I knew it was the second post. Robilar deserves all of the credit for it.

And you did a heck of a job too. You and NG left me some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Bumps
add me in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372512


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


Bumps
add me in 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372512


Welcome aboard. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just because I was bored last night (as in 4 am) I decided to run a couple of benchmarks. Just for the heck of it this was my best one. Anyone care to try and beat it?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just because I was bored last night (as in 4 am) I decided to run a couple of benchmarks. Just for the heck of it this was my best one. Anyone care to try and beat it?

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1283452408


wat waz the benchmark o.0

also these are both my entrys
9550 @ 4.12 stable 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1352268

i7-930 @ 4ghz stable 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368205


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


wat waz the benchmark o.0


It tells you right in the screenshot what it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


also these are both my entrys
9550 @ 4.12 stable 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1352268

i7-930 @ 4ghz stable 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368205


I will add the Q9550 as it meets the requirements (or is close enough), but I have to deny the i7 as it doesn't have your OCN user name. Please read the first post in the thread on how to fix it.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It tells you right in the screenshot what it is.

I will add the Q9550 as it meets the requirements (or is close enough), but I have to deny the i7 as it doesn't have your OCN user name. Please read the first post in the thread on how to fix it.


lol o ya forgot to change that ill do it in a min
o.0 i do not see a ss
here it is with my name
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373161


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, both will be in the next update.

And the screenshot was in my original post. I don't like quoting images if it isn't necessary as some people don't have a high speed connection and have download caps.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Okay, both will be in the next update.

And the screenshot was in my original post. I don't like quoting images if it isn't necessary as some people don't have a high speed connection and have download caps.


i see the attachment link when i quote it but it dont work when i go to the link o.0


----------



## PapaSmurf

The screenshot is right there in my original post. It's also right in the post where you first asked what it is. Your question about what is it is DIRECTLY below the screen shot. I don't know how to make it any clearer.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The screenshot is right there in my original post. It's also right in the post where you first asked what it is. Your question about what is it is DIRECTLY below the screen shot. I don't know how to make it any clearer.


like i said the ss does not show up for me o.0


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then something is wrong with your internet connection or your browser. It was 3DMark99 Max tweaked to run under Windows XP.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Then something is wrong with your internet connection or your browser. It was 3DMark99 Max tweaked to run under Windows XP.


cant be i had 2 other friends look at it and shows nothing like mine o.0


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't know what to tell you as it worked on three different computers here. I re-uploaded the image and changed the link to reflect the new upload. Please let me know if this one doesn't work either.


----------



## Dilyn

Hey look I can see it now!


----------



## ben h

ya its working now
and nice
were can i get 3dmark99max?
i found 1 sire but none of the uploads worked
nvm found another site
dont work on w7 ^_^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure it will.

Download 3DMark 99 Max.
Extract the *.exe with WinRAR etc., and install from the unpacked setup.exe file.
Apply the patched *.dll from the attached zip file to the 3DMark folder.
Right click on the starup shortcut and set to Win98 compatability mode.
Change your res to 800x600 @ 120Hz ,150Hz or higher or turn off VSync
Have fun with old school benching!


----------



## ben h

lol i think u used ce to edit the values


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nope. You just have to turn vcync off in CCC to get it to run faster than the vertical refresh rate. Open CCC, go to the 3d section, go to ALL Settings, then slide the "Wait for vertical sync" to the left to always off. When you are done with the benching return it to "off, unless application specifies".

And be sure to tell us which system you are running it on. I ran mine on my sig rig.


----------



## Mr.Pie

can anybody give me some assistance on an OC?
my x19 multi keeps fluctuating, under load it would drop back down to x18

any reasons why?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
can anybody give me some assistance on an OC?
my x19 multi keeps fluctuating, under load it would drop back down to x18

any reasons why?

gotta turn that off in ur bios


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
gotta turn that off in ur bios

turn what off?








turbo, speed step is all off in the bios


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
turn what off?








turbo, speed step is all off in the bios

i dont remember the name but theres somthing in there that u gotta disable


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only thing I know about the i core systems is that I can't afford one. You might want to post this in the Intel CPU's forum here. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hey PapaSmurf, you've done an awesome job with this club! I might give 4gHz a crack today


----------



## PapaSmurf

Go for it Krissy. We would love to have you here.

And I didn't start it. I only took it over about a week ago.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Go for it Krissy. We would love to have you here.

And I didn't start it. I only took it over about a week ago.

Ah that makes sense








I am aiming to be a part of this club as well as the 1gHz overclock club too







Should be some good goals to help me get started with overclocking I think.


----------



## joarangoe

Hey Papa, can I join? think I would be the first 775 Xeon









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370992


----------



## JTK21351

Core i3 530 @ 4.42GHz 1.336V
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373411


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joarangoe* 
Hey Papa, can I join? think I would be the first 775 Xeon









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370992

Sure you can. Welcome aboard. You are indeed the first 775 Xeon. Congratulations on that milestone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTK21351* 
Core i3 530 @ 4.42GHz 1.336V
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373411

Welcome aboard.

You'll both be added in the next update later this evening.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373457
Im getting closer super smurf.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373457
Im getting closer super smurf.

Lookin' good there. You can do it. (think Rob Schnieder in the WaterBoy).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Lookin' good there. You can do it. (think Rob Schnieder in the WaterBoy).










LMAO

Funny thing is he has a DICE pot on the way


----------



## Dilyn

If he can't get there on DICE, not even the hand of God himself could help him.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
If he can't get there on DICE, not even the hand of God himself could help him.

I wouldn't be so sure about that. God can do a lot more than most people realize. It's just would he find it worthwhile to do so.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I wouldn't be so sure about that. God can do a lot more than most people realize. It's just would he find it worthwhile to do so.

God might find him to be a lost cause


----------



## battlecryawesome

Well not to brag but i talk to him every day. Believe me , He sees no one as last cause.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Well not to brag but i talk to him every day. Believe me , He sees no one as last cause.









I like your style there brother BCA.


----------



## Dilyn

Indeed.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Well not to brag but i talk to him every day. Believe me , He sees no one as last cause.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I like your style there brother BCA.


----------



## PapaSmurf

OOOoohhhhhh. A Spydie hug.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papasmurf*


ooooohhhhhh. A spydie hug.




















EDIT: Not liking the inability to simply respond to a post with just '







' now


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## PapaSmurf

List updated.


----------



## ArCoBaLeNo98

CAn I join?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArCoBaLeNo98*


CAn I join?


Make sure you post the actual link next time, not just screen shot









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373874


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArCoBaLeNo98*


CAn I join?


Sure, once you follow instructions and post the link to the CPU-Z Validation. A screen shot of it doesn't count as it's too easy to fake. And yes, YOU have to post it, not someone else.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 6375MHz.
Look @ my sig for validation link =D


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk*


AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 6375MHz.
Look @ my sig for validation link =D


I must be blind because I do not see any CPU-Z validation link anywhere in your sig.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

It says LOOOK HERE FOR MOAR JIGGAWATTS!
Its not exactly a cpuz validation link I realize but is a hwbot submission with a cpuz validation on it =D


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry. You need to post an actual CPU-Z validation link in your OCN user name for the specific system like everyone else did.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323017


----------



## PapaSmurf

Needs your OCN screen name.


----------



## Nishi-kun

LOL... he didn't even read da rules

LMAO xD


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Well I cant do that since it is an older LN2 run so if a HWBot validation link isnt good enough for you than I could care less.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk*


Well I cant do that since it is an older LN2 run so if a HWBot validation link isnt good enough for you than I could care less.


Neither could he. Plenty of other members in this club


----------



## kcuestag

May I join the club? (At first I thought it was Intel only, just realized there's AMD users, so I wanna join







)

Here's my CPU-z Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

Cheers


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
Well I cant do that since it is an older LN2 run so if a HWBot validation link isnt good enough for you than I could care less.

I didn't create the rules for submission. That was done long before I took over the club. I added a couple of exceptions, capitalization of the user name and the addition of PC to the user name. If I start making more exceptions then everyone thinks their submission should be an exception and everything falls apart. It isn't that we don't want you, but we have to draw the line somewhere. I'm sorry about your circumstance and hate to see you go away mad, but that is just the way it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
May I join the club? (At first I thought it was Intel only, just realized there's AMD users, so I wanna join







)

Here's my CPU-z Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

Cheers









Sure can. Welcome to the club. You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Devas4

4.4 Ghz i7 930 on Rampage III Gene

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373726


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devas4* 
4.4 Ghz i7 930 on Rampage III Gene

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373726

You didn't read the rules. Go back to the first page to see how to fix your submission so it meets the requirements. Everything you need to know is in the first part of the first post.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Sorry about last night I get irritable when I'm tired. haha ill make sure to fix the valid names next time I bench. Hoping to finnaly do my celly, and p4. And also just picked up a 555. So plenty more jiggawatts to come.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
Sorry about last night I get irritable when I'm tired. haha ill make sure to fix the valid names next time I bench. Hoping to finnaly do my celly, and p4. And also just picked up a 555. So plenty more jiggawatts to come.

All good mate







Looking forward to seeing what you can get out of those chips!


----------



## Freakn

I've had it running @ 4.4 on air as bellow for benching but no validation at this speed.



The highest validation I can find is @ 4.1 which is below.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1212120

Once I've hit the million folding points in a week I'll give this rig a rest and play with the settings a bit and grab another validation at 4.4.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice going Freakn. I'll add this to the next update.

I'm about a week away from 3 million, but for a different team. Zodak and I don't see eye to eye.


----------



## Dilyn

But Zodac is awesome


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
But Zodac is awesome









Agreed


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Nice going Freakn. I'll add this to the next update.

I'm about a week away from 3 million, but for a different team. Zodak and I don't see eye to eye.

Nice work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
But Zodac is awesome









How did I know this post was coming









I've had lots of help from zodac but everyone is free to have their our thoughts

P.S. I also thought this had gone to an Intel only club until I actually stopped and reread the OP. Nice work


----------



## Evaken

i7 930 @ 4.0

link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1375370


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evaken* 
i7 930 @ 4.0

link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1375370

Welcome aboard. You'll be added during the next updated later today.


----------



## Mrhairy

Hello folks,
Over the years this forum has been extremely useful for me, I thought now it was about I joined in.
My signature has my validation address for my OC i7 930

Im really pleased with 4.61Ghz at the moment, im sure theres alot more i can eek out of this set up.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrhairy*


Hello folks,
Over the years this forum has been extremely useful for me, I thought now it was about I joined in.
My signature has my validation address for my OC i7 930

Im really pleased with 4.61Ghz at the moment, im sure theres alot more i can eek out of this set up.


Read the rules to join the club.

You need a validation URL showing it was validated with your username







(Use Mrhairy as your nickname when validating and post the validation link/url herE).

Once done they'll add you.

Welcome btw.


----------



## Mrhairy

Aha obviously you spotted my forum noobness, is this any better??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376404

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome to the club. You'll be added in the next update which will be later today.


----------



## 12Cores

Add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368097


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard. You will be added in the next update.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376596


----------



## PapaSmurf

Too bad you used the wrong user name.

*
*
*
*
*

Just Kidding.


----------



## falcon1411

Me too. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376871

Edited. Is this correct?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon1411*


Me too. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376640


You didn't follow the rules. Check the first post in the thread and read the rules for submission then fix yours.


----------



## SEEN88

E7500 at 4125MHz, validation here


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEEN88*


E7500 at 4125MHz, validation here


Welcome to the club.

Rosters updated.

Still waiting for the following to provide CPU-Z Validations links that meet the requirements listed in the first post. Most need to have the user name changed to their OCN User Name.

Machiyariko
H3||scr3am
Solmors
nicko42004200
tusca
Knight2000
ArCoBaLeNo98


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Too bad you used the wrong user name.

*
*
*
*
*

Just Kidding.


lmao


----------



## USFORCES

980x @ 4.7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376915


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## ridin8ude

930 @ 4573

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377053


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridin8ude* 
930 @ 4573

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377053

Welcome aboard. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## Selmax

i7 930 @ 4014
Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377886


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Watercool-xpurt* 
heres mine! i5 655K 4.567ghz 1.368v 1.33v under load I guess i have a good batch??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377916

Nice. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## falcon1411

Is this correct?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376871


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it is. Welcome to the club. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378153


----------



## PapaSmurf

How much more do you think it's got there buddy?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Not much at that vcore.But thats all i will give it, 1.5


----------



## techjesse

i7 930 @ 4616 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317801


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice going. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## techjesse

Thanks PapSmurf


----------



## PyroTechNiK

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378228



Add me please.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard. You'll be added later tonight in the next update.


----------



## speed007x

Here my latest overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378370


----------



## routek

i7 930 4.2 GHz overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378017

Please add me. Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome to both of you. Rosters have been updated.


----------



## Selmax

i7 930 @ 4014
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377886
sorry for double post, did i not follow rules?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selmax* 
i7 930 @ 4014
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377886
sorry for double post, did i not follow rules?

No, it was fine. I just missed it for some reason. Sorry about that. You will be added during the next update.


----------



## Cacophony

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377977

i7 950 @ 4.2


----------



## Selmax

Thanks


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
I've had it running @ 4.4 on air as bellow for benching but no validation at this speed.



The highest validation I can find is @ 4.1 which is below.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1212120

Once I've hit the million folding points in a week I'll give this rig a rest and play with the settings a bit and grab another validation at 4.4.

Hey PapaSmurf,

I had look for my entry but couldn't find it with the 1090T's, found it under

Phenom II X3 740 @ 4.80 GHz ~ Freakn PROOF

Which was an old entry of my B50 @ 4.1.

Could you please amend when you get a chance. Thanks

Not complaining as I know what it like maintaining lists, especialy one the size of this


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379371

First OC was 3.4GHz
Second try: 4GHz








Third try: 4.5GHz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The B50 at 4.1 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1212120 is the only one you've submitted a CPU-Z Validation link for. I've fixed it as there was a mistake in it, but I can't add the X6 until you post a CPU-Z Validation Link with your OCN user name in the Submitted By field for it.

Ecchi-BANZAII!!!, you'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ridin8ude

i7 930 @ 4573. Can't seem to raise my blk to hit 4.6...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377053


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

This is an update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427


----------



## PapaSmurf

And we have a new leader on the E8500.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The B50 at 4.1 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1212120 is the only one you've submitted a CPU-Z Validation link for. I've fixed it as there was a mistake in it, but I can't add the X6 until you post a CPU-Z Validation Link with your OCN user name in the Submitted By field for it.


Your 100% correct, thats my mistake. I'm playing with my loop currently and once up and running I'll post a current CPU-Z with my X6.

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Rosters are updated. Thanks for your submissions and updates.


----------



## Freakn

Here's my correct validation for the x6









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380654

At this stage still only 4.0 but higher to come


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sweet. It'll be in the next update.


----------



## markag

Just got my water cooling loop up and running last night. First try at overclocking and it went right to 4 GHz no problem. CPU-Z says voltage is at 1.258 at idle since my motherboard is set at 1.25 VCore, but when stress testing the voltage jumps to 1.282.

Core i7 930 @ 4085 MHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380869


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome to the club. You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## xdragoon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381119


----------



## Machiyariko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381147
Final run on water, heading back to air tomorrow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Congratulations. You'll both be added in the next update.

Just so everyone is aware I'm slowly working my way through the list expanding the Clock Speed to the full frequency listed in CPU-Z. This is for a couple of reasons. First is that when you only have a 2 decimal places you end up with a lot of people with the exact same listing when they really aren't. This will allow the list to reflect the true order of the speeds achieved. I started out just extending to 3 decimals, but still ran into multiple speeds the same so now I'm extending to 5. In any cases where there are two (or more) identical clock speeds achieved I'll list them with the earliest CPU-Z number first and continue in order.

The second reason wasn't expected, but I ran across a few errors while doing this that I can correct.

This is going to take some time, but in the long run I think it will be worth the effort.


----------



## sinshz

woot just finished my whole build with 4ghz overclock:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome to the club. You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Freakn

Well finally had time to get a 4.4 validation again and he it is - Proof

Haven't played with stability much with it as I'm now going to do a bios upgrade and start all over again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for that. I'll update your previous entry later today.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Roster's have been updated. If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## eRaser

hi, eraser here with Intel i5 750 @ 4.ghz - proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382613

I guess id like to join the club. Frankly amazing how easy those i5Â´s clock with a bit of volt and cheap air


----------



## RobotDevil666

Hello i finally got my i7930 stable at 4Ghz







can i join plz ?









Here's my validation link ....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382857


----------



## Abbas

Hi, new to Overclock.net. Great stuff you guys got going here. Here is my i3 530 score on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360462

Edit: Sorry forgot to add score, it's 4.83 Ghz


----------



## Manixaist

Stable above 4GHz and now folding for Overclock.net









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368773

and...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Abbas, I'm going to accept your CPU-Z validation with the user name of ABBASMALIK this time, but in the future please make sure it does have your OCN user name in the submitted by field.

And thanks to all of you for submitting and joining. You'll be added during the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice letting the new members slide.


----------



## Jelah

I'm getting further down the 930 list







You guys know how long it usually takes GSkill to respond to RMA requests? Its been over a week, I'm starting to get some random bsods once in a while now.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh screw it... The last few weeks of my life have been arse so today I'm saying **** it and am going to do nothing but try for 4gHz today.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice letting the new members slide.










As far as I'm concerned there's a big difference between having a number or something else after your OCN user name in the submitted field and having something that isn't even close. This is supposed to be fun not work. People have enough of the crap to deal with.

And go for it Krissy. If I can do it you can.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh screw it... The last few weeks of my life have been arse so today I'm saying **** it and am going to do nothing but try for 4gHz today.

Overclocking is the comfort food of geeks!


----------



## Abbas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Abbas, I'm going to accept your CPU-Z validation with the user name of ABBASMALIK this time, but in the future please make sure it does have your OCN user name in the submitted by field.

And thanks to all of you for submitting and joining. You'll be added during the next update.

Roger PapaSmurf ! And Great job with the thread


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Overclocking is the comfort food of geeks!

So is fudge! I couldn't think of a more perfect combo







3.1gHz @ 1.056V relatively stable so far. Only another 900mHz to go lol...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks Abbas.

And hurry up Krissy. No pressure, but I have a spot all picked out and reserved for you.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Thanks Abbas.

And hurry up Krissy. No pressure, but I have a spot all picked out and reserved for you.









Thanks haha. Am jumping up in 200mHz increments at the moment. Shouldn't be to much longer


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
So is fudge! I couldn't think of a more perfect combo







3.1gHz @ 1.056V relatively stable so far. Only another 900mHz to go lol...

Mmmm fudge...


----------



## Epona

E8400 C0 @ 4.2ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383774

Finally got this! Any suggestions for getting farther?


----------



## Dilyn

More voltage always helps









I had to go up to 1.55v vcore to boot into 4.5. After I hit the submit button I got a BSOD. I call it skill, but most people would probably say I'm lucky









45nm chips can take up to 1.45v vcore (max rated Intel specifications). However, I always go buy the temps than the vcore. If the temps stay sub-70C in Orthos/Prime95 Small FFTs, then it's fine for a 24/7 OC in my book.

Most of these runs are suicide I would think. I'm pretty sure that the majority of the ones in the 5GHz OC club are suicides, if not all.


----------



## konga056

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383993


----------



## ceilingfan

i7 930 1.24v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384014


----------



## DeKosta

i5 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384271


----------



## Yumyums

-yumyums
-phenom ii x4 955 c3 @5.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383642


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yumyums* 
-yumyums
-phenom ii x4 955 c3 @5.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383642

wow, Very nice..... almost makes me wanna try a Phenom....

had to edit this to add something.
still messing with this one...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384301


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
wow, Very nice..... almost makes me wanna try a Phenom....

had to edit this to add something.
still messing with this one...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384301

I think I got a lucky one, I need to get money for a real dice pot instead of my steel tube I used for that one haha


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384598


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *konga056* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383993


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ceilingfan* 
i7 930 1.24v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384014

Thanks for joining. You'll both be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Having some serious issues this afternoon. Made the mistake of trying to install Win 7 in dual boot with my existing XP and now can't get into either. In the process of recovering the data from the XP install. Might not be back here until tomorrow so there won't be any updates until then.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Papa... no hurry but you can when you get a chance... update this one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384500

could be my last socket 775 run for awhile....


----------



## Poisoner

I just got my i5 760 on Wednesday and Friday I make the 4ghz club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384963

If I get a higher overclock can I update it?


----------



## Poisoner

update!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385242


----------



## Poisoner

Last one for me. I had to fight for this one. I've reached the practical limits of my CPU I think.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385294


----------



## yozojo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385357


----------



## yozojo




----------



## PapaSmurf

Well after a lot of work I finally got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 installed and have net access again. Two bad SATA data cables, a corrupted MBR on the boot drive, and a Wireless adapter that refused to work in Win 7 made for a LONG afternoon and evening. Still have a LOT of software to install and configure, but I am back up and running and don't think I lost anything. That doesn't mean I can find everything, but I don't think it's lost. Still can't get Crossfire to work on my HD4670's though.

I'll update the list sometime this weekend.

yozojo you need to go back to the first post in this thread and follow the instructions for posting a VALID CPU-Z Validation Link. You need to have your OCN user name in the Submitted By field of the CPU-Z validation screen. The first post has information on doing this.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well after a lot of work I finally got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 installed and have net access again.


Quote:

OS
XP Pro SP3 because it just works better
This made me









Way to go on the install and getting stuff together....


----------



## yozojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well after a lot of work I finally got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 installed and have net access again. Two bad SATA data cables, a corrupted MBR on the boot drive, and a Wireless adapter that refused to work in Win 7 made for a LONG afternoon and evening. Still have a LOT of software to install and configure, but I am back up and running and don't think I lost anything. That doesn't mean I can find everything, but I don't think it's lost. Still can't get Crossfire to work on my HD4670's though.

I'll update the list sometime this weekend.

yozojo you need to go back to the first post in this thread and follow the instructions for posting a VALID CPU-Z Validation Link. You need to have your OCN user name in the Submitted By field of the CPU-Z validation screen. The first post has information on doing this.


Don't the links, for both 4.0ghz and 4.2ghz, show my name?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385378


----------



## Allenssmart

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385968


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 

Quote:

OS
XP Pro SP3 because it just works better
This made me









Way to go on the install and getting stuff together....









I'm about this close to going back to XP. WIn 7 is locking up right and left. Had to drop my OC back to 3.8 to keep the darn thing running. The only thing stopping me is I can't find my XP install disk. I haven't needed it for so long.


----------



## Dilyn

Win7 has crashed and froze up on me at least seven times in the past four hours alone.
Set all my clocks back to stock and my RAM is running at 1066. Think the whole install is botched.
Might not be able to last till Christmas for my Vertex 2 like I had originally planned if this bull crap keeps up.


----------



## Allenssmart

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1386394


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry yozojo. I swore it had some other name in the submitted by field. I must have been having a worse night than I thought. Were both of the submissions for the same system? If so, I'll just list the highest one.

The same goes for you Allenssmart. It appears that they are the same system. If I'm wrong please let me know.

Going to post the updates now before something else screws up.


----------



## Allenssmart

they're both the same system. post the latter one, it has a lower vcore.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. I'll change it in the next update.


----------



## Spin

Spin
i7 920 @ 4.2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1386628


----------



## dafour

Got this one up to 4.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304836


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Update.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1387079
4.2GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Win7 has crashed and froze up on me at least seven times in the past four hours alone. 
Set all my clocks back to stock and my RAM is running at 1066. Think the whole install is botched.
Might not be able to last till Christmas for my Vertex 2 like I had originally planned if this bull crap keeps up.


MS released a HotFix a couple of weeks ago that addresses Freezing on Win 7 and Server 2008 R2. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2265716/en-us It might be worth looking into. I'll be trying it shortly.


----------



## Dilyn

I've been suffering from random freezes all day today. Thanks mate, I'll try it out.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388067


----------



## PapaSmurf

I take it that was an E6400?

Well it looks like the great Win 7 experiment will be coming to a quick close. One of the apps I need does NOT work in Windows 7 at all and a replacement costs way to much and doesn't perform as well so it's back to XP for me. And just when I was beginning to get to like PARTS of Win 7.


----------



## reflex99

on air:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366900

Working on stability. Temps are fine, so it is probably a voltage issue.


----------



## kamilowski

kamilowski i7-930 @4.2 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378494


----------



## OverSightX

Let me in! pls o pls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388203


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilowski* 
kamilowski i7-930 @4.2 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378494


Quote:

Submitted by VIRUS-TEST-PC | Mon, 06 Sep 2010 12:46:45 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
strange name for a computer









when you open cpuz, the name in the box at the top is your computer name, just change the name to *kamilowski* and re validate...


----------



## MEKO

i have proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388246


----------



## PapaSmurf

Rosters updated.

kamilowski you need to go back to the very first post of the thread and see how to fix your submission. You need to have your OCN User Name in the Submitted By field of the CPU-Z validation. Details on how to do this are in the first post.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I take it that was an E6400?
.

Yeah, sorry Papa, I am using a tweaked BIOS so I think that is what is messing up my Validations. I might do a little P4 benching on a BioStar so the validations should be better.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388210


----------



## PapaSmurf

I figured it was something like that NG. Just wanted to make sure.

bca, yours will be in the next update.

Might have figured out what the problem is with the one program that I need that won't run in Win 7. Supposedly it doesn't run if you have AHCI enabled for the optical drives. Unfortunately if I switch back to IDE mode on the the jMicron controller the opticals are on Windows doesn't pick them up so I may have to re-install Win 7 all over again just to get that one program to run. I'm beginning to hate computers.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah, sorry Papa, I am using a tweaked BIOS so I think that is what is messing up my Validations. I might do a little P4 benching on a BioStar so the validations should be better.

Next time you bench it'll keep saying 'Cheats detected'








Tweak it yourself? What has changed? I am intrigued.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Might have figured out what the problem is with the one program that I need that won't run in Win 7. Supposedly it doesn't run if you have AHCI enabled for the optical drives. Unfortunately if I switch back to IDE mode on the the jMicron controller the opticals are on Windows doesn't pick them up so I may have to re-install Win 7 all over again just to get that one program to run. I'm beginning to hate computers.









Computers are the dumbest things in the world.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Actually computers are smart, it's the software that is dumb. Computers do exactly what they are told to do by the software.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Actually computers are smart, it's the software that is dumb. Computers do exactly what they are told to do by the software.

Software is a big culprit but generally... PEBKAC. (Not meaning you Papa







Just all the nubs who know nothing about computers and are so dumb they make you want to eat your own hand)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Pebcaks and SUEs turned some of my hair gray LONG before it should have.


----------



## lastmemory

Finally in!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Congratulations, you'll be added in the next update?


----------



## bob808

I'm in








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1389467


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.


----------



## RatDog

4.3Mhz, Proof here Validation


----------



## Trademark

Trademark
i7 930 @4.0 Ghz 1.204V
CPU-Z VALIDATION


----------



## bespreDELL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390700


----------



## kamilowski

Hi , fixed *)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390023


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. You and the others will be added in the next update.


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Thanks. You and the others will be added in the next update.

hi man glad to see ur active again
anyway i just posted my new i7 build man







decided to oc it and so far so good i got a nice i7 930 batch#


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I saw that post. Looking nice.


----------



## dave2z

Finally hit 4.5Ghz now I need to work on tightening ram timings.
If anyone has any tips or advice please contact me on steam (ID is Chorus) or on here and I'd love to ask a few questions!

Still pretty new! Thanks!

EDIT: Oops forgot evidence:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

EDIT #2: Looks like I can't read directions... here's the one with my name lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390967
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png


----------



## PapaSmurf

And we have a new i7-950 leader.









Congratulations and you'll be in the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave2z* 
Finally hit 4.5Ghz now I need to work on tightening ram timings.
If anyone has any tips or advice please contact me on steam (ID is Chorus) or on here and I'd love to ask a few questions!

Still pretty new! Thanks!

EDIT: Oops forgot evidence:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

EDIT #2: Looks like I can't read directions... here's the one with my name lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390967
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

Welcome to OCN. Nice work.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave2z* 
Finally hit 4.5Ghz now I need to work on tightening ram timings.
If anyone has any tips or advice please contact me on steam (ID is Chorus) or on here and I'd love to ask a few questions!

Still pretty new! Thanks!

EDIT: Oops forgot evidence:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

EDIT #2: Looks like I can't read directions... here's the one with my name lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390967
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

Be sure to add your rig to your sig. It'll help us with any of your future issues, and it'll add to your e-peen









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Welcome to OCN. Nice work.









You need to get in on the 1366/1156 benching scene mate! Come on!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave2z* 
Finally hit 4.5Ghz now I need to work on tightening ram timings.
If anyone has any tips or advice please contact me on steam (ID is Chorus) or on here and I'd love to ask a few questions!

Still pretty new! Thanks!

EDIT: Oops forgot evidence:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

EDIT #2: Looks like I can't read directions... here's the one with my name lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390967
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

your CPUZ Version is way out of date...... try updating to 1.55
otherwise looks ok


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave2z* 
Finally hit 4.5Ghz now I need to work on tightening ram timings.
If anyone has any tips or advice please contact me on steam (ID is Chorus) or on here and I'd love to ask a few questions!

Still pretty new! Thanks!

EDIT: Oops forgot evidence:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

EDIT #2: Looks like I can't read directions... here's the one with my name lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390967
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1390967.png

Grats man


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Trademark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Updated

thanks alot man








didnt even know ur also in scout club


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I'm in a lot of clubs, some that I haven't got around to including in my sig yet.


----------



## groodal

1055t @ 4,134
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1393162
joining in ; )


----------



## PapaSmurf

And we have a new leader for the 1055T's.


----------



## kschat

i7 930 @ 4.01Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1393666


----------



## kikicoco1334

here is my i7 setup
=)


----------



## kikicoco1334

here is another setup from me =)

Q6600 G0


----------



## Robitussin

First try







will see what it can do tomorrow
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1394254


----------



## Sabreknight

Newbie here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1394508


----------



## Fatalizzzee

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1394831


----------



## djsi38t

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1394974

My overclock is a work in progress but here's mine.My ram is at 2064 mhz.and I'm hoping for about 2200 with a 4.2 oc for my 24-7


----------



## PapaSmurf

Holy OC Batman. They are comin' out of the woodwork today. Nice work guys. The'll all be added in the next update.


----------



## WhiteDog

Noob here on my first OC attempt..


----------



## NoGuru

Just a thought Papa, all i7's will do 4 GHz. What if you put a limit on them like 4.5 which is a little harder to achieve.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Interesting thought NG. But what would we do with the existing i7's that are below 4.5?


----------



## dave2z

Just hit 4.7GHz, and seem to have hit a wall.

Even if I increase/lower voltage i still stay at 4.7 hmm anyways here we go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395413

Thanks!


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave2z* 
Just hit 4.7GHz, and seem to have hit a wall.

Even if I increase/lower voltage i still stay at 4.7 hmm anyways here we go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395413

Thanks!

Have you tried bringing the multiplier down a bit?


----------



## WhiteDog

While I tend to agree with NG, since its really no hazzle to obtain 4ghz on any i7, you should consider, that the club i called 4ghz club and not 4,5ghz club. So changing the clubs minimum requirements would sack the whole point of it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395452


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
While I tend to agree with NG, since its really no hazzle to obtain 4ghz on any i7, you should consider, that the club i called 4ghz club and not 4,5ghz club. So changing the clubs minimum requirements would sack the whole point of it.

That's the main reason I think it wouldn't work out to do it. What I'm thinking of doing is switching the first and second pages, and moving the i7's to the BOTTOM of the second page. That way we would be rewarding those who had to work harder to get their 4GHz.


----------



## EmerilLIVE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396322


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

got a few new toys.......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397016

updated link....


----------



## PcKiller

I did this, does this count?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure does PcKiller. Welcome to the club. You'll be in the next update along with Extreme's latest entry.


----------



## PcKiller

Thank you Papa. I have the code up already.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. Thanks everyone for submitting your scores and joining.


----------



## Yokes29

Yokes29
i7 930 @4.2 (4189.55 mhz)
Validation on Signiture (hope its working *EDIT: Think it works))


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## NoGuru

Seems like everyone is submitting with there OCN name on the first try.
Now that is one intimidating little smurf!


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here is my list, please at to the list in startpost lol :

*Socket LGA 1366*

*Core i7*

i7 980X @ 5.497 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

i7 965 @ 4.861 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

i7 975 @ 4.817 Ghz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*Bloomfield Xeon*

W3540 @ 5.168 Ghz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*GainesTown Xeon*

i7 X5550 @ 4.75 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*Socket LGA 1156*

*Core i5*

i5 650 @ 4.812 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*Core i7*

i7 860 @ 4.417 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*Socket LGA 775*

*Celeron*

Celeron 347 @ 6.195 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*Pentium 4/D/M*

Pentium 4 515 @ 5.75 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*E8*** Series*

E8600 @ 6.13 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*QX6*** Series*

QX6700 @ 4.41 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

*Socket LGA 771*

QX9775 @ 4.463 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF (superpi on Dice @ 4.810 GHz PROOF )

*AMD Chips*

*Socket AM2*

*Phenom*

Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 4.654 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Seems like everyone is submitting with there OCN name on the first try.
Now that is one intimidating little smurf!









You just had to do that didn't you. The very next post doesn't have his OCN screen name in ANY of his 13 submissions. Now do I allow entries with only part of his OCN name in or not. Does Chiller = Chiller-Pure?

What do the rest of you guys think? I don't want to come off like a jerk here, but how close is close enough?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Its good.


----------



## Dilyn

I think that that should be fine. I mean, look at all those things. That is dedication right there








He can't change them now (well, it's unlikely) and he can't redo them (I don't think), so it's up to you in the end. But I think I'd let it go through here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I was leaning in that direction but I wanted to know how some of you regulars felt about it.

And Dilyn, that package arrived today and it's working like a charm.


----------



## Dilyn

Yay


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You just had to do that didn't you. The very next post doesn't have his OCN screen name in ANY of his 13 submissions. Now do I allow entries with only part of his OCN name in or not. Does Chiller = Chiller-Pure?

What do the rest of you guys think? I don't want to come off like a jerk here, but how close is close enough?


It's Because Chiller was already taken on this forum that i had to add something on my name.
Normally i use everywhere the nick name Chiller.
Even on hwbot, other forums etc









if you whant proof that Chiller on hwbot is me or on CpuZ validation site , i will make i screenshot that i am logged in there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's okay. I am going to let them in this time. But in the future be sure that you have your full OCN User Name in the CPU-Z submissions.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's okay. I am going to let them in this time. But in the future be sure that you have your full OCN User Name in the CPU-Z submissions.


Here is Proof, i always use Chiller, the same name as on hwbot, because that's a rulez on hwbot

logged in with my account on Cpuz verification, you see behind every submission : "submitted by Chiller"

deleted pic by chiller


----------



## Chiller-Pure

it's ok then ?

then i look forward to see my name everywhere in the lists, i made it easy for you going from up to down, where to put them in catagory's.

sweet of me no? lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

All but the 980x will be added. The only reason I am denying that one is the CPU-Z link doesn't identify what processor it is. I hope you understand, but I have to draw the line somewhere.

And yes, I do appreciate the way you categorized them for me. That did help a great deal.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

it's a ES cpu, engineering sample, but it says witch cpu it is :

codename : Gulftown,
Technologie : 32Nm,
6 cores / 12 treads (HT is of)
L3 cache mem in cpu is 12Mb, only Gulftown and Westmere-EP have that.

More info you dont need for a Gulftown = 980X
Westmere-EP = Xeon X55** or X56** cpu's

other people can confirm that, when you look at the link it's a Gulftown.
Compare with a other one,

MINE : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861006

Second place here : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1251978

Like ES cpu's i can give your more then 100 verifications from Hwbot.
See it ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Only CPU-Z validation links are acceptable for entry. Since the CPU-Z validation link does NOT specify which cpu it is I have to disallow that one. Sorry, but like I said I have to draw the line. Continuing to argue the point will result in ALL of the submissions being disallowed for not having your OCN User Name.

END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

So ES cpu's are not allowed then ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

As long as they are properly identified in CPU-Z they are. If they show up as "Genuine Intel CPU 000" or some other non specific way then no they won't qualify. But that would hold true for ANY cpu. That's one of the reasons for going with the CPU-Z validation links as the ONLY acceptable qualifying criteria.

I'm waiting to see if the 5gig club is going to accept them or not.

And like I stated, END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

"Genuine Intel CPU 000" is the way for showing up for ES cpu's in CpuZ, indeed.

ALways for ES cpu's.

i have Es cpu's because i have them BEFORE they are for sale in the shops official, you can see that on the date when submitted, 8months before they are for sale . lol.

I will see if the 5Ghz club accept him like Hwbot accept them to.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I stated TWO times end of discussion and you continued to argue the point. All submissions are denied due to lack of OCN user name in the CPU-Z validation link. I tried to be nice and fair and you didn't accept my concession to you so denied.


----------



## darewinder

darewinder

i7 [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401221


----------



## Chiller-Pure

nr1 of world with 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_7041_mhz

nr2 of the world cpuZ with 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_6815_mhz

nr3 of the world has a retail 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...80x_6814.4_mhz

First two of the world with highest CpuZ validation are ES cpu, look what the screenshot and validation link says what kind of cpu it is ?????

That YOU don't see witch cpu it is, when you look at the CODENAME : GULFTOWN and the rest of the information, a sign that you don't know anything about intel cpu's.
And is NOT a RULEZ here, that ES cpu's are NOT allowed, didn't see that.

You just DON'T tread everybody the same.

About the OCN name, then change my name here on the forum to "Chiller", like everywhere.

That you don't whant to add my cpuZ verifications while i give you screenshot proof it IS my account, fine.

gives an idea how you work here.
And i was not discussing, but giving you information that you learn to see further then only that little bar in the middle witch cpu it is.
A cpu can be recognized with more info then only that bar info ib the middle.

Have fun with the 4ghz club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

To be quite honest, the fact that I try to treat everyone the same is the reason your entries were finally rejected. Since the requirement is to have your OCN User Name in the CPU-Z Submitted By field you's do not qualify. I was trying to be nice about it and accept all of the other entries but you decided to be combative about it and that cost you all of the other entries.

As for changing your OCN User Name, that is something that I have no control over. You have to submit an application to the Forum Leaders to get that done, and this situation would not qualify for that according to what I have seen in that thread in the past.

But like I have stated more than once END OF DISCUSSION. This matter is closed and the more you argue the point the less likely it is that I will change my mind.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
nr1 of world with 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_7041_mhz

nr2 of the world cpuZ with 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_6815_mhz

nr3 of the world has a retail 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...80x_6814.4_mhz

First two of the world with highest CpuZ validation are ES cpu, look what the screenshot and validation link says what kind of cpu it is ?????

That YOU don't see witch cpu it is, when you look at the CODENAME : GULFTOWN and the rest of the information, a sign that you don't know anything about intel cpu's.
And is NOT a RULEZ here, that ES cpu's are NOT allowed, didn't see that.

You just DON'T tread everybody the same.

About the OCN name, then change my name here on the forum to "Chiller", like everywhere.

That you don't whant to add my cpuZ verifications while i give you screenshot proof it IS my account, fine.

gives an idea how you work here.
And i was not discussing, but giving you information that you learn to see further then only that little bar in the middle witch cpu it is.
A cpu can be recognized with more info then only that bar info ib the middle.

Have fun with the 4ghz club.

Smurf is not one to change his mind, nor care about what opinion you have of him.


----------



## Jelah

Yo guys, Gskill shipped my ram back today







Should have a little submission next week







Cant wait to get rid of this garbage laptop I'm using









And Chiller, the QX6700 wasn't even under the name Chiller, not that it matters now, but just thought i would point that out.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
And Chiller, the QX6700 wasn't even under the name Chiller, not that it matters now, but just thought i would point that out.

that's my last name


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure* 
that's my last name









Lol, yeah but it isn't your user name.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*


nr1 of world with 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_7041_mhz

nr2 of the world cpuZ with 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._980x_6815_mhz

nr3 of the world has a retail 980X : http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...80x_6814.4_mhz

First two of the world with highest CpuZ validation are ES cpu, look what the screenshot and validation link says what kind of cpu it is ?????

That YOU don't see witch cpu it is, when you look at the CODENAME : GULFTOWN and the rest of the information, a sign that you don't know anything about intel cpu's.
And is NOT a RULEZ here, that ES cpu's are NOT allowed, didn't see that.

You just DON'T tread everybody the same.

About the OCN name, then change my name here on the forum to "Chiller", like everywhere.

That you don't whant to add my cpuZ verifications while i give you screenshot proof it IS my account, fine.

gives an idea how you work here.
And i was not discussing, but giving you information that you learn to see further then only that little bar in the middle witch cpu it is.
A cpu can be recognized with more info then only that bar info ib the middle.

Have fun with the 4ghz club.


Could probably do with brushing up on your spelling before you try posting again.

Witch= scary old woman on a broomstick who is also generally associated with a bubbling cauldron.

Which=correct


----------



## Dilyn

Which witch is which?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Which witch is which?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Need someone to sign off on my latest OC on my sig rig. Don't want even a hint of impropriety. I don't think there's much more there without DICE or other extreme measures.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401405


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Need someone to sign off on my latest OC on my sig rig. Don't want even a hint of impropriety. I don't think there's much more there without DICE or other extreme measures.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401405

Nice one PS! Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Need someone to sign off on my latest OC on my sig rig. Don't want even a hint of impropriety. I don't think there's much more there without DICE or other extreme measures.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401405

Looks good to me


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. Unfortunately I only moved up two spots.


----------



## Maarten150

hmm the cpu is the 980X wich one could it be iff it would not be the 980x
look at the date the 970 wasnt out yet


----------



## Jelah

Are you doing all your runs with the 212? Maybe water could be your next upgrade









I just saw this today

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmcu* 
My 1st WC project.. CF800

I am going for quiet rig with semi-aggressive OC.
1/2" ID - 3/4" OD
Bitspower compression fittings..
SR1 480 and 240
swifttech MCP 655
XSPC Bay Reservoir 5.25
Swiftech Apogee XT CPU Waterblock
Black Freezer NB/SB
2 Black Freezer 470 SLI Block
Scythe Gentle Typhoon

1 - SR1 480 and 1 - SR1 240 added...









From initial test..
The rig is awesome quiet..,
The gpu blocks seem very restrictive, (temps low 70's) mild oc..725/1.25v (oops 1.025)
cpu runs 33c after 45 min prime 95...
Time to crank things up...




































Really making me want to start over on my rig, get a sexy evga board, a couple 460's with blocks, a 480 rad, and buying a 800d, but they normally only come with room for a 360 rad dont they? I wonder how he made it look so perfect


----------



## Muntey

A question about my Sig-Rig: Is it possible that having an IMC/VTT too high could cause my CPU to be unstable? No matter what I set the Vcore at, it drops down to 1.35 ish, even, so I'm thinking it is my VTT/IMC giving me headaches again; It took forever to get it stable before it started crashing randomly ( It was previously stable under 150+ runs of linX, but now it won't even pass 2 at those settings). I'm really getting annoyed at this CPU







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah, using the 212+. Water isn't really a viable option for me at the moment. I've moved too often over the past couple of years and may be forced to do so again. Too many potential problems due that to want to deal with it. Plus, I really can't afford to do it.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yeah, using the 212+. Water isn't really a viable option for me at the moment. I've moved too often over the past couple of years and may be forced to do so again. Too many potential problems due that to want to deal with it. Plus, I really can't afford to do it.

Yeah that would definitely be risky moving it, air is so simple, i would definitely stick to air if it weren't for this damn i7 running like a furnace







Plus i only spent $80 on my loop shipped with an extra cpu block







The guy i got my 240 rad from sent me a free GTZ because there was a delay in shipping


----------



## PapaSmurf

For me to go water I would need to get a bigger case. In all honesty I need a better one anyway, but there is absolutely no room for water gear in any of the cases I have. I can barely get everything I already have in them.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
For me to go water I would need to get a bigger case. In all honesty I need a better one anyway, but there is absolutely no room for water gear in any of the cases I have. I can barely get everything I already have in them.

Ooohh yeah, thats why I got my giant 932, has room for everything except a 480 rad in the top, after seeing that modded 800d I'm not going to be able to stop myself from buying one







I'm considering just selling this rig all together and starting fresh, when I built this I was on a budget, and now that I have a decent job, there really isn't much of a budget limit







I have been trying to think of a way to mod this 932 to fit enough rads for 2 gpu's, motherboard, cpu, and maybe even ram, and i think the 800d with a 480 in the top, 240 in the bottom, and 120 in the back(if i really need it) should get the job done


----------



## PapaSmurf

My BIG case is a CoolerMaster Centurion 5. BY the time you get 5 hard drives, 2 optical drives, a floppy, 2 video cards, the mobo, heatsink, and psu in it there isn't a lot of room left.

I've been trying to find one of these old Gateway cases to mod, but haven't been able to find one. I gave one away about 3 years ago and wish now I had kept it. There's a lot of room in it and plenty of opportunity to create something with excellent cooling, either air or water. Plus I like the overall look once you paint it some darker color.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
My BIG case is a CoolerMaster Centurion 5. BY the time you get 5 hard drives, 2 optical drives, a floppy, 2 video cards, the mobo, heatsink, and psu in it there isn't a lot of room left.

I've been trying to find one of these old Gateway cases to mod, but haven't been able to find one. I gave one away about 3 years ago and wish now I had kept it. There's a lot of room in it and plenty of opportunity to create something with excellent cooling, either air or water. Plus I like the overall look once you paint it some darker color.










The Centurion 5 is a nice case, I'm surprised it fits the 212, a friend of mine has the 212 and a gamma, i think he just had to remove some fans to get it to fit, but was still a pretty tight squeeze, did you have to remove anything to get it in there?

I'm thinking of modding a Coolermaster Elite 310, Its been sitting at a friends place for a while now, the interior is already painted, and I'm thinking about doing some mods just for fun, then maybe selling it







I've also got a really old Apevia X-Cruiser, i ripped the gauges out of it and i think I might install them on the top of the case, heres a pic a took a long time ago, i think i should man up and do it

















MmmMMmmmm those ballastix tracers were the sexiest ram sticks ever lol

Throw those on the top, then a front bay fan, and it's all set


----------



## PapaSmurf

My Sig Rig is in my Elite 330 (same case as the 310 without the sideways hard drive rack and a different front panel) at the moment while I mod my Cent 5. The 212+ just fits in the 330 so it will definitely fit in the Cent 5 which is a good inch wider. I don't use side panel fans over a upright heatsink like a TRUE or 212+ as they tend to disrupt the airflow too much to do any real good so that isn't a problem for me.

I have my P35-DS3L in an old X-Dreamer II case modded to use a 120 fan in front instead of the 2 80's it was designed for. Cut a cpu backplate hole in the mobo tray and a couple of cable management holes and it does the job for what it is. It's basically the same chassis as your X-Cruiser.


----------



## ciloteille

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401701 cant beat 400 dollar box


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
My Sig Rig is in my Elite 330 (same case as the 310 without the sideways hard drive rack and a different front panel) at the moment while I mod my Cent 5. The 212+ just fits in the 330 so it will definitely fit in the Cent 5 which is a good inch wider. I don't use side panel fans over a upright heatsink like a TRUE or 212+ as they tend to disrupt the airflow too much to do any real good so that isn't a problem for me.

I have my P35-DS3L in an old X-Dreamer II case modded to use a 120 fan in front instead of the 2 80's it was designed for. Cut a cpu backplate hole in the mobo tray and a couple of cable management holes and it does the job for what it is. It's basically the same chassis as your X-Cruiser.

thats an awesome idea, cutting out the backplate hole







My 932 doesn't go well with my board, and they dont line up well, very annoying lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Nice one PS! Looks pretty good to me









No

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









No

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Looks good to me









No

Crank it up a bit more for a validation. I know that chip will hit 4.5 or more.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ciloteille*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401701 cant beat 400 dollar box


Welcome aboard. You'll be in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


thats an awesome idea, cutting out the backplate hole







My 932 doesn't go well with my board, and they dont line up well, very annoying lol


I've been cutting backplate holes in all of my cases for awhile now. One of the first things I did when I got my Dremel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No

No

No

Crank it up a bit more for a validation. I know that chip will hit 4.5 or more.










Tried, and I can't get it into Windows at anything higher. I've relaxed memory timings, raised vcore to 1.5, raised all of the other voltages, and I simply can not get it into Windows above that. I'm just not that good of an extreme overclocker. I haven't given up on it, but I think I've hit MY limit. Someone better at it probably could get 4.5 or more.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No

No

No

Crank it up a bit more for a validation. I know that chip will hit 4.5 or more.










I said that it was okay to be in the club. Not that he should go higher


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Tried, and I can't get it into Windows at anything higher. I've relaxed memory timings, raised vcore to 1.5, raised all of the other voltages, and I simply can not get it into Windows above that. I'm just not that good of an extreme overclocker. I haven't given up on it, but I think I've hit MY limit. Someone better at it probably could get 4.5 or more.


Fair enough







Not all chips will do the exact same. 4.3 is still really great


----------



## Jelah

Maybe dropping the multiplier a little bit will give ya some more room, whats the max fsb that board can do? It's a beast overclocker


----------



## Oosik

Overclocked succesfully, now time to lower the voltages on things.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1402606


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Maybe dropping the multiplier a little bit will give ya some more room, whats the max fsb that board can do? It's a beast overclocker










The ram multiplier is already at the lowest setting and lowering the cpu multi doesn't help. Can't seem to get this board to run above 512fsb and get into Windows.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oosik*


Overclocked succesfully, now time to lower the voltages on things.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1402606


You need to read (or re-read) the first post to see what you need to do to submit a acceptable CPU-Z Validation. You don't have the correct name in the submitted by field.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Just mucking around with my BCLK and seeing what frequencies I can get keeping my vcore under 1.4v

4.4Ghz not too shabby on this budget mobo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1403107


----------



## Oosik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The ram multiplier is already at the lowest setting and lowering the cpu multi doesn't help. Can't seem to get this board to run above 512fsb and get into Windows.

You need to read (or re-read) the first post to see what you need to do to submit a acceptable CPU-Z Validation. You don't have the correct name in the submitted by field.

Apologies I'll sort it out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Just mucking around with my BCLK and seeing what frequencies I can get keeping my vcore under 1.4v

4.4Ghz not too shabby on this budget mobo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1403107


Nice. Your entry will be updated in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oosik*


Apologies I'll sort it out.


No problem. It happens quite often.


----------



## SonDa5

In with i7-930.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1403462


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## zothos

heres a Valid Cpu-Z Banner!!! if its small Hold down CTRL and use your scroll on your mouse to zoom in Intel Core i3 @4.6Ghz socket 1156









http://s1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc510/pctech102/overclocking/?action=view&current=cpu-zvalidationbanner1.png" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zothos* 
heres a Valid Cpu-Z Banner!!! if its small Hold down CTRL and use your scroll on your mouse to zoom in Intel Core i3 @4.6Ghz socket 1156









Pretty sure you need a link to your actual validation (one that has your OCN username in it) as opposed to the banner in order to join.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Pretty sure you need a link to your actual validation (one that has your OCN username in it) as opposed to the banner in order to join.

The banner is the link to it. Just click on it and there you are.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The banner is the link to it. Just click on it and there you are.

Oh cool I never knew that









EDIT: Also I posted that before he edited his post and included the clickable one too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh cool I never knew that









EDIT: Also I posted that before he edited his post and included the clickable one too









Yep. That's part of the BB Code that CPU-Z includes. In other forums people put it in their sig, but here at OCN they don't allow images in sigs so it doesn't work as CPU-Z designed it to.


----------



## Oosik

How's this?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405198


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks good. Roster Lists updated.


----------



## falfuris

Falfuris
Socket LGA 1366 i7 920 bloomfield
http://i393.photobucket.com/albums/p...is/lol4ghz.jpg
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405454


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## kora04

my first OC....

Kora04
E8500 @ 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406045


----------



## cbabe001

My first OC just like the above poster.

Cbabe001
i7 920 @ 4405 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406628


----------



## We Gone

Q6600,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=383414


----------



## Jue

Jue
i7 950 @4ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406859


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


my first OC....

Kora04 
E8500 @ 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406045



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbabe001*


My first OC just like the above poster.

Cbabe001
i7 920 @ 4405 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406628



Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


Q6600,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=383414



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


Jue
i7 950 @4ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406859


Well done. You'll all be added in the next update.


----------



## akai

weeeeee

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406944


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## fockwulf

hi, thanks for adding me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406949


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## valtopps

here you be
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407663
running 24/7


----------



## SSS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408817
run 100% 2 day on a zalman 9700


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

In!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407586


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. All of the AMD and Intel Socket 478 and 771 processors have been updated to 5 decimal places. Socket 775 Celerons, Pentium D's, and E series up through 7xxx have also been updated to 5 decimal places. A few mistakes were corrected and numerous entries were shifted up or down due to the extra decimal places. Still working on the rest of the entries, but it's going to take some time to get through all of them.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Good job thus far.... although i still see some of mine missing..

and my 9550 was updated awhile ago...


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Q9550 is the latest CPU-Z you posted for it and as far as I can see you never posted any for the E5300. If you post a CPU-Z link for them I will add and/or update them. The E6750 doesn't quite qualify.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm... i guess ur right bout the e6750... oh well...


----------



## liskawc

can i also join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1409877


----------



## whood886

please add me if im not already up there
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1410374


----------



## Blue Basher

Hope this can make it in, its just barely above 4.0...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411524


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

might as well update my i5 760....

staying below this until i get my new F1 Pot from Kingpin


----------



## Phyxsyus

WAAZAAAAAAAPP! XDD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411574


----------



## PapaSmurf

Everyone has been added except XtremeCuztoms. I was getting ready to add you but you deleted your CPU-Z validation screen.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Everyone has been added except XtremeCuztoms. I was getting ready to add you but you deleted your CPU-Z validation screen.

all you had to do was click the above..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1410258


----------



## PapaSmurf

Where? All I see is an HWBot. None of the links that I clicked on go to the CPU-Z validation.


----------



## Allenssmart

please help me oc here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post10845685


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Where? All I see is an HWBot. None of the links that I clicked on go to the CPU-Z validation.

when you click it... it takes you to the HWBot submission, click the more tab and the validation link is there....

i guess it's just easier to post the link...

updated again...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411628

i know i said i wasn't going any higher until i got my pot, but i wanted 1st place gold cups on pi 1m, 32m, wprime 32m and wprime 1024m... now all i need is a tiny bit better score on pifast and i will have em all....


----------



## PapaSmurf

The problem with the HWBot post is that there are at least 9 different links in it and after clicking on the first four I still don't see the more link you talk about and I'm simply not going to waste my time hunting around for the link that should have been posted in the submission post in the first place. What ticked me off is that you had originally posted the CPU-Z link originally, then edited it out with the HWBot crap. I had already deleted the E-Mail with the CPU-Z direct link so I couldn't bring it back up to get the link.


----------



## Dilyn

ctrl+z?
Thunderbird ftw









I want to do more suicide runs.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

What ticked me off is that you had originally posted the CPU-Z link originally, then edited it out with the HWBot crap.
wow.......

glad to know how you feel..
guess i won't post anymore validations


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
ctrl+z?
Thunderbird ftw









I want to do more suicide runs.

Doesn't help if you've already cleared out the deleted files folder in your e-mail client. Even T-Bird wouldn't be able to resurrect them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
wow.......

glad to know how you feel..
guess i won't post anymore validations

No, please do post more. Just follow the same guidelines that have been around for months and post the CPU-Z link. HWBot wasn't accepted by the previous person either.


----------



## battlecryawesome

It takes a while to figure out hwbot. I still have a hard time with it.


----------



## Jelah

>_< I was hoping my ram would be here by now, going on day 9 since gskill sent it back, its weird, cause it only took 7 days for them to get the ram, but now its been 9 days since they mailed it back and it still isnt here, i guess Canada Post just pwns USPS







I'm mad


----------



## Jeremy Smith

Jeremy Smith
i7 950 D0
4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407619


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


It takes a while to figure out hwbot. I still have a hard time with it.


I signed up for an HWBot account several months ago and when I went to make my first submission it wouldn't take it. It wouldn't accept most of the answers I provided or didn't have the correct responses in the drop down boxes. HWBot is so screwed up it isn't worth the hassle and they offered no help whatsoever. I haven't been back since then and have no intention of doing so.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I just had a problem with their unigen heaven bench mark yesterday.


----------



## mikkolangot

Count me in. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1412855


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikkolangot* 
Count me in. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1412855









Go back to the first page and read the rules for submission again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well it has come to my attention that people do not like the way I am handling things so I am going to step down and turn this over to someone else. I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## Allenssmart

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1412910

thx


----------



## Maxxa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1412678

Nooooooooooooooo! don't let a few people wreck it for everyone else.

Here have a







, take some time out.

I'm proud of my OC and NEED a place to show it off! 4.0 with stock multiplier.


----------



## Dilyn

That post would've been so ironic if you hadn't done the validation correctly


----------



## Jelah

Don't do it Papa, your doing a great job!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

That's a shame PapaSmurf







I don't believe it is you with the issue, rather those who have not made an effort to read up on the requirements to join this club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The club won't be shutting down. Someone else will just be in charge of updating it.

And I don't drink.

They know what the requirements are but are complaining that I won't change them to suit them. I'm getting tired of all of the PM's I get about their discontent over it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The club won't be shutting down. Someone else will just be in charge of updating it.

And I don't drink.

They know what the requirements are but are complaining that I won't change them to suit them. I'm getting tired of all of the PM's I get about their discontent over it.

Aye it's a bit pathetic. The requirements have been in place for quite some time. Not your fault they can't read. Do whatever you feel is necessary. I think you deserve a bit of a break from it all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lists updated. Finished updating 17-920's to 5 decimal places. Working on i7-930's.


----------



## boondoks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413035










Also ran 75 passes on LinX with success. Pretty pleased given that I spent about 30min getting testing numbers before getting this one stable. Voltages are actually decent and could probably go down a bit, but I'm happy to press on to 4.2


----------



## Phyxsyus

here we go again... now at 4.2 Ghz xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413055


----------



## syl

Hope you stay on PapaSmurf. But whatever you decide I just want to give you a few





















for a (thankless) job well done!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Page 1 is fully updated to 5 decimal places. There are a couple of 3.9997 entries that a previous manager rounded up to 4.0 that are grandfathered in.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Page 2 is now updated to 5 decimal places. We now have a 3.99990 entry grandfathered in from one of the previous administrations.


----------



## Allenssmart

hey dude you updated me but you put me in the i7 920 section, not the 930 section. please check again and change. thanks! + rep

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1412910


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1287134










Realized I hadn't joined this club. Had it bookmarked but never joined. So ya count me in if you would.

Looks like your doing a good job with it PapaSmurf. Hope you hang in there.

~sizzzle~


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


hey dude you updated me but you put me in the i7 920 section, not the 930 section. please check again and change. thanks! + rep

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1412910


Corrected.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1287134


Added,


----------



## cq842000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413692
Just an update, because I dont see myself on the list.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413042


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Just an update, because I dont see myself on the list.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413692


That's because you've never asked to be added until now. You'll be in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413042


Nice work on that E4300. I struggled to get mine to 3.3GHz so I know how much work it takes to get one to 4.4GHz.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's because you've never asked to be added until now. You'll be in the next update.

Nice work on that E4300. I struggled to get mine to 3.3GHz so I know how much work it takes to get one to 4.4GHz.


Sorry, I was confused. Thanks for the add.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

495 bus speed!! Probably have it set at 496. I bet that did take some patience, nice job.

Thanks for adding me PapaSmurf.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's because you've never asked to be added until now. You'll be in the next update.

Nice work on that E4300. I struggled to get mine to 3.3GHz so I know how much work it takes to get one to 4.4GHz.

Dry ice has alot to do with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

DIce helps a lot, but it still takes a lot of work to get one that high.


----------



## RatDog

UPDATE to mine. 4.548 Proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414208


----------



## sobertito

i7 950 @ 4.01ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414364


----------



## bahmtf

add me please
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414772


----------



## Megabass

Still learning, LLC 50%, stable for Intel Burn Test Max settings.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413806


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## jammo2k5

Jammo2k5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415364


----------



## rubema

Try to Push it more, good and stable..

By: (RubEma)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415499


----------



## Reb00t

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415615


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reb00t* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415615

That's some serious v-core you got going for 4.2, my 930 doesn't take near that for even 4.5, did you just bump it up there? Or did you actually need it that high?


----------



## We Gone

I made it

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416395


----------



## kora04

fix mine with this new one would ya?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417364


----------



## WhiteDog

Please update my entry with this one. Thx









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417247


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


fix mine with this new one would ya?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417364










incorrect user name in the CPU-Z validation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*


Please update my entry with this one. Thx









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417247


Will be in the next update.


----------



## kora04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









incorrect user name in the CPU-Z validation..


welll....that was embarrassing!

fixed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417951


----------



## jedi304

Add me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417960


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


welll....that was embarrassing!

fixed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417951



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jedi304*


Add me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417960


Good. You'll both be in the next update.


----------



## jedi304

Big thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem.


----------



## Elite-

Here's mine after 1st time overclocking:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418290


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## grimmjow

New to this forum and overclocking, but here is mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418814


----------



## XtremeBlackout

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419114

Please add me


----------



## jammo2k5

Can i be updated please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418224


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grimmjow*


New to this forum and overclocking, but here is mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418814


I'll be glad to add you once you get to 4GHz. It shouldn't be that difficult to get that remaning MHz to get there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeBlackout*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419114

Please add me










Added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Can i be updated please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418224


Your entry will be updated during the next update. If you can get your fsb 1 MHz higher you will become the fastest X6 1055T in the club.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Your entry will be updated during the next update. If you can get your fsb 1 MHz higher you will become the fastest X6 1055T in the club.


Yeah this CPU i feel can go far jus my RAM ATM is limitng me ill try with one stick later to get a validation.

EDIT got it : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419259


----------



## grimmjow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'll be glad to add you once you get to 4GHz. It shouldn't be that difficult to get that remaning MHz to get there.

Added in the next update.

Your entry will be updated during the next update. If you can get your fsb 1 MHz higher you will become the fastest X6 1055T in the club.


Here, forgot about the small fluctuations.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419250


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Yeah this CPU i feel can go far jus my RAM ATM is limitng me ill try with one stick later to get a validation.

EDIT got it : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419259



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grimmjow*


Here, forgot about the small fluctuations.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419250


Now that is what I'm talking about. We have a new X6 1055T leader.










You'll both be in the next update.


----------



## Jelah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419427

Successful RMA







Gonna push for 4.7 but not sure if i can get there


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617

sorry bout that,


----------



## PapaSmurf

Need a DIRECT link to a CPU-Z validation.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## falfuris

little upgrade ... change my cpu cooler







now at 4.305 on my i7 920 ( good batch id say







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420919


----------



## alancsalt

New rig.


----------



## asus6983

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421515


----------



## Nyam580

In 4.2ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421878


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Phenom II 1090T @ 4.051Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381017


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falfuris* 
little upgrade ... change my cpu cooler







now at 4.305 on my i7 920 ( good batch id say







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420919


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
New rig.




Quote:


Originally Posted by *asus6983* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421515


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nyam580* 
In 4.2ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421878


Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Phenom II 1090T @ 4.051Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381017

Thanks. You'll all be added in the next update.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Updated - Phenom II 1090T @ 4.162Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1422194


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*






















Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission.


----------



## Orestes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1422714

Just finished running linx. 100% stable








i7 930 @4.43GHz/1.475v


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

i have amd overclock 4.01 ghz


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Here's another:

Phenom II 955 BE @ 4Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1274501


----------



## Orestes

You guys know this is the intel forum, right? >.>;


----------



## PapaSmurf

We don't discriminate against AMD. They are just as welcome as the Intel guys are.


----------



## Orestes

i'm just giving them a hard time


----------



## boredgunner

Wow I'm late. I have an i5 760 at 4.2 GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1409914


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Core i5-750 @ 4ghz

here's my validation:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SGT. Peppers*


Core i5-750 @ 4ghz

here's my validation:












Go back to the very first post and follow the instructions for posting a valid submission.


----------



## OverSightX

I usually have mine @ 4.0 and have taken higher but never like the voltage and temps (even neither were really that bad). So today I have been messing with som oc's and here is mine @ 4.2 with only 1.29V. Thtas the best ive done at this speed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426146


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## idahosurge

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427205

I am back in with a 980X @ 4.41GHz


----------



## Lucifers

Can i join?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1428067


----------



## deathnite11

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1428465










Me too?


----------



## GReYBuSH

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1428534


----------



## Gekko12482

Gekko12482
Phenom II x2 555BE @ 4,0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416055


----------



## DeX

I'm already on the list with an E8500, please remove and replace with my i7:
Proof


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1428554
my 24/7 settings running 3600qpi and 3800 uncore.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gekko12482* 
Gekko12482
Phenom II x2 555BE @ 4,0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416055

"Submitted by BLUE-SCREEN" Sorry, gotta submit under your ocn user name.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gekko12482* 
Gekko12482
Phenom II x2 555BE @ 4,0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416055









Wrong user name in the Submitted By field. See the first post to see how to fix it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeX* 
I'm already on the list with an E8500, please remove and replace with my i7:
Proof

I'll add the new i7, but I'll also keep the E8500. No need to remove it.

Everyone has been added and will be in the next update.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1428628
dont thk iv had my i7 added befor its stable at 4.2ghz with high uncore and nice ram timings.


----------



## deathnite11

Why can't i seem to find myself? or i need to give CPUz validations again?

Edit:








Edit edit:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1428628
dont thk iv had my i7 added befor its stable at 4.2ghz with high uncore and nice ram timings.

You submitted it about an hour or so ago.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathnite11* 
Why can't i seem to find myself? or i need to give CPUz validations again?

Edit:









Because I hadn't updated the lists yet.


----------



## deathnite11

i edited the edit.


----------



## rubema

Oky.. I manage to get 4.4 with some high voltage.. Hope my new Xspc Rasa Block will handle those high temp









Check it out

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430241


----------



## Nyam580

Here is a updated one, i lowered my voltage and is officially 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432719


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## GReYBuSH

updated 2nd OC submission..I7-950 Going for 5.0 eventually.. just for fun

my bad.. Link Here... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1434153


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ned a LINK to the cpu-z validation, not a screenshot.


----------



## GReYBuSH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Ned a LINK to the cpu-z validation, not a screenshot.


OOPS.. link added..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## alancsalt

Hi GReYBuSH - Yeah Grandma's Boy wasn't bad. I like Shoot Em Up with Clive Owen. I'd like to see that 5GHz though, specially with a 950 on a H50.....


----------



## DJ4g63t

First attempt with my new E0 E8500







Should have more to come with this chip. Passed every stability test I've thrown at it so far with this oc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1436580


----------



## MUff1N

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1436811
MUff1N

Not quite awake yet I see as I didn't follow directions worth a ****! LOL
Will do the directions correctly after some more coffee & I wake up!









OK, everything should be in order now...


----------



## GReYBuSH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Hi GReYBuSH - Yeah Grandma's Boy wasn't bad. I like Shoot Em Up with Clive Owen. I'd like to see that 5GHz though, specially with a 950 on a H50.....

LOL.. well.. I have a MUCH stonger 120mm fan attached to it.. AND.. my secret weapon.. (NOT really) is I have a A/C unit blowing directly on the fan.. So.. yeah.. super cold air is the trick.. NOT the H50. with the fan and 50 deg F air blowing on it.. i could just a regular ole air cooler. lol..

5 ghz would just be for fun.. and a VERY short time at that.


----------



## alancsalt

I can appreciate it might be brief and not overly stable. Just watch out for condensation, and best of luck shooting for it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437348


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dude. You run through a LOT of cpu's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## ciloteille

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438925

My new overclock, can and will go further, i sense temps being outrageous with AF pro7 v2


----------



## Batorun

My overclocked Intel Core i7 920 (4020.71 MHz).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439479


----------



## Redtaro

My first overclock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440392


----------



## hout17

4.2ghz stable also passed 2hr linpack test.

CPU-Z Validation link I7 920 4.2ghz.


----------



## thepunisher892

i980x 4.0 GHZ Stable at 1.256VCore . Never going above 67C, Prime95 24HR tested.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440561


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## srsparky32

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442526

4.25 run on my Q9550. havent stablized it yet but i am positive i could.


----------



## radaja

heres my newest i7-920









*[email protected] HT on w/1.32v DDR3-1715 8-8-8-24 1t*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443505

*Prime95 Blend 1hr 53m running*









*Prime95 Blend 1hr 53m stopped*


----------



## DJ4g63t

Update me plz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443745


----------



## kora04

argh. can't get it stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443990


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
argh. can't get it stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443990

I had the same issue with a 9.5 multiplier on my E8500. I lowered it to 8.5 and upped the fsb and so far so good stability wise.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Also try the 9 multiplier without the .5. I've seen that make a difference as well.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Tech-Boy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1444026

Believe me it's stable


----------



## kora04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Also try the 9 multiplier without the .5. I've seen that make a difference as well.


won't my RAM be a bigger problem in this case with higher FSB?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


won't my RAM be a bigger problem in this case with higher FSB?


That is a possibility. It's just one of the things to try if one is having stability problems.


----------



## kora04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That is a possibility. It's just one of the things to try if one is having stability problems.


well, tried it and it wasn't fun.

went down to 9*1860 (4.18GHz - 1.425v)
wont post.

pressed the button to reset the bios. went back in the bios saw that the multiplier is now set to 9. Tried changing it to 9.5, it didn't work. Googled it a bit on an other PC, found out that I needed to upgrade my bios for the .5 thing to work. Not going to do that anytime soon. 
So, removed the cmos battery, everything went fine. 9.5x is back. it posted, went in the bios to set everything up, did it and it didn't post, pressed the cmos button again, did the same steps, won't post! then I remembered that my memory voltages and timing weren't set. So I reset the bios for the final time set the timing, voltages, the OC, and it booted up and now I'm here!

In the end my quest for 4.27GHz is doomed and well never be possible.


----------



## Lucky 23

Here is mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1444174


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


well, tried it and it wasn't fun.

went down to 9*1860 (4.18GHz - 1.425v)
wont post.

pressed the button to reset the bios. went back in the bios saw that the multiplier is now set to 9. Tried changing it to 9.5, it didn't work. Googled it a bit on an other PC, found out that I needed to upgrade my bios for the .5 thing to work. Not going to do that anytime soon. 
So, removed the cmos battery, everything went fine. 9.5x is back. it posted, went in the bios to set everything up, did it and it didn't post, pressed the cmos button again, did the same steps, won't post! then I remembered that my memory voltages and timing weren't set. So I reset the bios for the final time set the timing, voltages, the OC, and it booted up and now I'm here!

In the end my quest for 4.27GHz is doomed and well never be possible.


With my old 8500 I couldn't even do 4.0 stable unless i used a x8 multiplier no matter what volts i used, it sucked







Seems like those chips are hard to hit high clocks with high multipliers unless you get a really good chip


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## EpicPie

Core i5-750 @ 4.0GHz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445495


----------



## RevZ

I'm in.
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507685
QZAL ES, 4040 MHz highest 24h stable, on air.


----------



## Le_Loup

ADD ME









Just today!

4.20ghz! (well almost perfectly even!)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448622
***CORRECTED










- Le_Loup


----------



## mannyfc

im in E7300 2.66ghz @ 4.254ghz still going strong on prime95 59 deg max
PROOF


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448855


----------



## ben h

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=144837
1just tryed going there for teh lul
its not my 24/7 clock 4.2 is cuz thats to much vore


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=144837
1just tryed going there for teh lul
its not my 24/7 clock 4.2 is cuz thats to much vore










Epic fail on so many levels. Incorrect user name, 1.3GHz shy of 4GHz, plus poor spelling and grammar.

Everyone else is in though.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Epic fail on so many levels. Incorrect user name, 1.3GHz shy of 4GHz, plus poor spelling and grammar.

Everyone else is in though.


i laughed, hard.


----------



## Duddelmus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449417


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i7 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426684


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i7 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426684

Nice job!

I gotta mod my UD4P to get over 220 BCLK







I'm so lazy though, could be a while before i man up and finally do it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks i want more lol but thts probly as far i can go on air.


----------



## Lostintyme

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442609

4.1GHZ Phenom II X2 555


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thanks i want more lol but thts probly as far i can go on air.

1.5v on air! That makes it even more impressive


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol 1.5v was low i went as high as 1.65 and my board told me cpu overvolt lol i was going to have to change jumpers i thk to use more voltage.


----------



## NoGuru

I will be taking the top spot on the i7 930 section soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Promises promises.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I will be taking the top spot on the i7 930 section soon.










No, I will









That is if i dont kill my board when i try to mod it hahahah


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i i will take top spot of the 930 if i can figure out how to get in windows at 4900 lol i can post all day at it.

heres my e5300 also 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449879


----------



## mannyfc

just letting you know the proof on mine is probies not mine ... i linked mine tho... just double checked

again just in case PROOF


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


just letting you know the proof on mine is probies not mine ... i linked mine tho... just double checked

again just in case PROOF



updated.


----------



## jdmfish

i3-530 @ 4.010

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451471


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
i3-530 @ 4.010

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451471









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 







Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


Oops, my bad.

Let's try this again:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451507


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's better. Congratulations to the Florida Cheesehead.









You'll be in the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702

Is that good?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now you're just showing off.








cause it ain't 4 GHz.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Now you're just showing off.








cause it ain't 4 GHz.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*












Sorry, I had to take the top.
I plan on taking the top in a few more i7's before I'm done.


----------



## Dilyn

So was that air? DICE? Spill yo!


----------



## AutoItKing

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451739

And yes, it's stable


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702

Is that good?









Now there's a challenge







I may kill my chip attempting to beat you there







That is if i can successfully mod this board







Muhahahahaha


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Now there's a challenge







I may kill my chip attempting to beat you there







That is if i can successfully mod this board







Muhahahahaha


If you beat that, I will Paypal you $20


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Now there's a challenge







I may kill my chip attempting to beat you there







That is if i can successfully mod this board







Muhahahahaha



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If you beat that, I will Paypal you $20










I want to see this happen!


----------



## NoGuru

Hey Spider, how you doing? How did your overclocks go, and did you submit any to Hwbot?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey Spider, how you doing? How did your overclocks go, and did you submit any to Hwbot?


Was going great for a while. Was getting close to 4gHz with this chip and then I had a series of unfortunate events in life (lol) that have put pretty much everything on hold. I submitted a bunch of benchmarks etc at 3.6gHz just to get some points for the OCN team though.


----------



## JL421

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451970

I'm stable and still pushing it as well when my temps get above 87 I'll move to my next step getting a full wc loop.


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL421* 
when my temps get above 87 I'll move to my next step getting a full wc loop.































and another processor ? lol


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If you beat that, I will Paypal you $20









A little more incentive







But yeah as long as my chip or board doesnt fail, im going shoot for 5.1ish orrr 5.004







hahaha


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Was going great for a while. Was getting close to 4gHz with this chip and then I had a *series of unfortunate events* in life (lol) that have put pretty much everything on hold. I submitted a bunch of benchmarks etc at 3.6gHz just to get some points for the OCN team though.

Great book series.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I got a quarter on NG.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I got a quarter on NG.

Lmao









I gotta get a fresh iron tip and im going for it... But yeah can i put a quarter on NG too? Lol


----------



## jay826

i7 950 @ 4.024 GHz 1.232v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1452170


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm gonna hedge my bets though and put a dime on Jelah as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jay826*


i7 950 @ 4.024 GHz 1.232v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1452170










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## jay826

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


Oops sorry. I just fixed it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453341


----------



## Phatal

Can I reach 4.2ghz easy with a i7-950, rampage III extreme and H70?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm gonna hedge my bets though and put a dime on Jelah as well.










What are the odds here. Never mind, I will go check the front page for Jelah's highest.

Edit: Well 4.61 is not bad, but a long way to go.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Can I reach 4.2ghz easy with a i7-950, rampage III extreme and H70?


If you are not unlucky.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









What are the odds here. Never mind, I will go check the front page for Jelah's highest.

Edit: Well 4.61 is not bad, but a long way to go.










3 to 1 for NG staying ahead at the moment, but that could change if Jelah has a good submission in the next few days. But either way we all win. Well, at least I do as I live vicariously through your guys efforts.

Oh, and updated.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
Core i5-750 @ 4.0GHz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445495


I'm still waiting to be added. ._. I put 4GHz club sig in because I figured I would be added on the list by now. lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I'm still waiting to be added. ._. I put 4GHz club sig in because I figured I would be added on the list by now. lol


You were added two updates ago which was early Wednesday morning. I just checked and you are definitely on the list.


----------



## Phatal

What u mean if I'm unlucky?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phatal*


What u mean if I'm unlucky?


I believe that what he meant was that a large percentage will be able to do it. If you are unlucky and get one of the ones that don't then you won't be able to.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Please add me, just got my new i7 950 and it's already stable at 4.2GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453527


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phatal*


What u mean if I'm unlucky?


Yep. What papa Smurf said.


----------



## brandon6199

brandon6199

i7 950 @ 4.0 Ghz

validation in sig


----------



## GruF

Got there
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453580


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


brandon6199

i7 950 @ 4.0 Ghz

validation in sig


I'll accept it this time with Brandon-PC, but next time be sure to follow the rules spelled out in the first post and make sure you have your OCN user name in the Submitted By field of the submission.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Does an E6500 at 3.988 qualify me? If not it's cool, if so...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453710


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry, but no. It doesn't have to be a stable 24/7 OC though. All you need is for it to run long enough to submit the CPU-Z validation. You would only need to raise the bus speed 1 or 2 notches to get there so it's quite possible. For the 5 minutes or so it would need you could raise the vcore a bit just long enough without hurting anything.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Okay, I did it this time (I think my memory is the culprit, BSOD 10 minutes after taking this, but runs 3.988 smoothly...)

Crap, forgot to change the PC name to mine :-\\

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453636


----------



## alancsalt

Hope ya make it.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Flying Toilet

But, but... I did!







^^^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Get the correct OCN screen name in a validation and you are golden.


----------



## alancsalt

One more time, with yr Overclock.net user name ... just under doesn't make it... wrong user-name doesn't make it... one more time...


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 







What are the odds here. Never mind, I will go check the front page for Jelah's highest.

Edit: Well 4.61 is not bad, but a long way to go.









Hehehe







slim to none hahaha







I'm 100% relying on my soldering skills, i just hope i dont kill my board lol!


----------



## Flying Toilet

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455281


----------



## alancsalt

Wow! Hey, good to see.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Hehehe







slim to none hahaha







I'm 100% relying on my soldering skills, i just hope i dont kill my board lol!


I have no soldering skillz. Get it done already.
If you need any help getting there I will be more then happy to help if I can.
One thing I might do is take one card out so you can raise PCI-E volts more.

Sorry for chating in the thread papa.


----------



## Geemaa

edit:

Nooo...it bsod










Adjusting and hoping its stable























edit: Omg? I think its stabel. Stressing for roughly 20 minutes, so far so good.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455453


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have no soldering skillz. Get it done already.
If you need any help getting there I will be more then happy to help if I can.
One thing I might do is take one card out so you can raise PCI-E volts more.

Sorry for chating in the thread papa.


















getting a tip this weekend, and im ordering a mcr320 to add to my loop right now, so as soon as i re-do my loop, im gonna rip off my nb sink and get er done







I'll probably be posting in here for some help if i get stuck


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry for chatting in the thread papa.










Sounds more like tech talk to me. I like it. This type of thread can get pretty boring otherwise.

Updated.


----------



## Dilyn

The tech talk breaks up the monotony of 'Rejected' and 'Updated'.

I want to get past my current record. Needs moar volts.


----------



## Jelah

Hehehehe i just placed a nice big wc part order







I probably shouldn't shop drunk, but i think i did ok







Gonna lap my CPU and block as well this weekend, i cant wait!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like someone's getting serious about this.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Looks like someone's getting serious about this.










yeye! well its all about the HWbot points for me, i just want to score more than 0.1 for teh team







but im gonna try to hit 5.1, not sure if i can pull it off, but its a nice challenging goal







But you know what i just realized, ram may be a big issue here







edit: no wait, i think my lowest ram multiplier is 6, not 8 so scratch that


----------



## PapaSmurf

I can't help much with the i cores yet. I haven't been able to get one to play with to learn much.


----------



## Striker36

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455600

from 2.66 to that in 7 steps
good enough for one night.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455600

from 2.66 to that in 7 steps
good enough for one night.










You're in buddy.  Even put a link to the Reactor Project in your entry.


----------



## Striker36

woot! thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now don't forget to add a link to the club in your sig. The code is in the first and second posts of the thread.


----------



## mental.patient

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455646


----------



## Su77en187

Count me in! CPUID


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455600

from 2.66 to that in 7 steps
good enough for one night.



















Congrats mate.


----------



## ydna666

Please add me to the list:

Validation

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
yeye! well its all about the HWbot points for me, i just want to score more than 0.1 for teh team







but im gonna try to hit 5.1, not sure if i can pull it off, but its a nice challenging goal







But you know what i just realized, ram may be a big issue here







edit: no wait, i think my lowest ram multiplier is 6, not 8 so scratch that









Nothing wrong with being ambitious.
I have a few points on HwBot http://hwbot.org/community/user/noguru?tab=profile


----------



## JL421

Wait...it doesn't have to be stable...ok...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1456989...4.65 with HT on...

Although, I cannot seem to be able to push past 221 BCLK.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JL421* 
Wait...it doesn't have to be stable...ok...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1456989...4.65 with HT on...

Although, I cannot seem to be able to push past 221 BCLK.

It only has to be stable enough to complete a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nothing wrong with being ambitious.
I have a few points on HwBot http://hwbot.org/community/user/noguru?tab=profile


Awesome







I'm thinking I'm gonna get a 775 rig and maybe a dice pot once I have some spare cash to burn


----------



## McClure5000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457347


----------



## AusPC

Add me please









i5 760 @ 4.2ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441560
























Jason.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You were added two updates ago which was early Wednesday morning. I just checked and you are definitely on the list.

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Orbitz

My first time OC on i7, seemed quite easy.










Not sure about my CPU temp, big difference between what the winbond reports and the CPU itself.


----------



## cheesycake7

Hi! I just joined OCN. Count me in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457582


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mijason4* 
Add me please









i5 760 @ 4.2ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441560








Jason.









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orbitz* 
My first time OC on i7, seemed quite easy.

Not sure about my CPU temp, big difference between what the winbond reports and the CPU itself.









Missing CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to submit a proper application for entry.

Everyone else will be added in the next update.


----------



## bom

here is my cpu-z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445650


----------



## Elite-

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458307 Just got my XSPC Rasa kit


----------



## flamin9_t00l

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457123

Rock solid stable overclock made possible by the amazing H70. Need lashings of volts tho!


----------



## Striker36

updated mine a little bit









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1456057


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
updated mine a little bit









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1456057

I wanna see 4.5GHz out of that thing so you better get back to work.


----------



## Striker36

ill try. im trying to get my RAM times down a little bit...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't waste time on the ram yet. Figure out what your cpu is capable of first, tweak the voltages, then tweak the ram. If you work on the ram now you'll have to do it again when you OC the cpu further. Tweaking the ram should come last.


----------



## cheesycake7

I actually don't know what to do with my rams. So far have been following settings in the Asus P6X58D thread. After reaching highest OC for Cpu, do we tighten ram timings at the same speed, or do we push up the ram speeds?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheesycake7* 
After reaching highest OC for Cpu, do we tighten ram timings at the same speed, or do we push up the ram speeds?

Not totally sure.. I've heard both arguments for tightest timings possible or better speeds. I kinda did a little of both. Got my timings to 8-8-8-24 (may try to tighten them a tiny bit further, later) and speeds are at 773/stick, I believe. I use a lower OC than the highest I've gotten so far.


----------



## JBVries

I wanna be in the cool club!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458692


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBVries* 
I wanna be in the cool club!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458692









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheesycake7* 
I actually don't know what to do with my rams. So far have been following settings in the Asus P6X58D thread. After reaching highest OC for Cpu, do we tighten ram timings at the same speed, or do we push up the ram speeds?

I normally set the ram timings to their recommended speed then see how fast they will run with those timings. I'll raise the vdimm by up to 0.1 over the recommended to see if that makes any difference, but it doesn't always. I'll run some memory benchmarks and HyperPi 32 meg runs to see how it scores. I'll then relax the times a bit and see if it will OC more and then bench at that speed and timings. I'll compare the two to determine what provides the best performance. Depending on how much faster it will run with the looser timings it might be better, but normally not. The only way to know for sure is to try it both ways on your system.

My 800MHz ram is rated for 5-5-5 @m 1.8vdimm. I can run it at 4-4-4 @ 2.0vdimm @ 820MHz. Using 5-5-5 timings I can OC it up to 950 @ 1.94vdimm and get a significant increase in memory performance over 820 @ 4-4-4. I haven't worked with DDR3 yet to know at what point tighter timings are better than higher speed though.


----------



## Striker36

i seem to have hit some sotr of plateau at 4.35







i cant boot in and all that but as soon as i start Hyper Pi 32m the whole thing locks up. it docent BSOD or any thing but it freezes hard core.

i think i need more volts but im not sure which set to up. or should i up them all?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i seem to have hit some sotr of plateau at 4.35







i cant boot in and all that but as soon as i start Hyper Pi 32m the whole thing locks up. it docent BSOD or any thing but it freezes hard core.

i think i need more volts but im not sure which set to up. or should i up them all?

I usually like to up one thing at a time to find out which one makes a difference but in some cases it takes upping a few different voltages to make the difference. Its pretty much trial and error. I've had guys recommend cranking up the voltages to the max safe voltages to get stable at your desired clock speed and then start working them down til it becomes unstable. Once it becomes unstable just bump them back up a tad and it should be all set. I've personally always worked my way up with the voltages to find my stability which at my current oc hasn't had to be upped much


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Awesome







I'm thinking I'm gonna get a 775 rig and maybe a dice pot once I have some spare cash to burn









You should, it's a lot of fun and 775 is fairly cheap these days. Used Dice pots are hard to come by but you can get a new one for about $100-$150 for a starter pot.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Don't waste time on the ram yet. Figure out what your cpu is capable of first, tweak the voltages, then tweak the ram. If you work on the ram now you'll have to do it again when you OC the cpu further. Tweaking the ram should come last.

This.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheesycake7* 
I actually don't know what to do with my rams. So far have been following settings in the Asus P6X58D thread. After reaching highest OC for Cpu, do we tighten ram timings at the same speed, or do we push up the ram speeds?

If I am remembering right, Intel likes tight timings. AMD loves raw speed.
But it might be the other way around


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You should, it's a lot of fun and 775 is fairly cheap these days. Used Dice pots are hard to come by but you can get a new one for about $100-$150 for a starter pot.

Whoa whoa whoa, i just noticed the 8700 in your sig!! That thing must have been lots of fun


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Whoa whoa whoa, i just noticed the 8700 in your sig!! That thing must have been lots of fun









LOL, it was fun to get a hold of. It came from Hong Kong and took 3 weeks to get here. It ran VERY hot, so to get to 5 GHz on air, lets just say it was about -20 in my room that day.


----------



## Hawk8808

i would like to join the 4ghz club please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458782 not sure if it matters but this OC is done on air no WC


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk8808* 
i owuld like to join the 4ghz club please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458782 not sure if it matters but this OC is done on air no WC









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i seem to have hit some sotr of plateau at 4.35







i cant boot in and all that but as soon as i start Hyper Pi 32m the whole thing locks up. it docent BSOD or any thing but it freezes hard core.

i think i need more volts but im not sure which set to up. or should i up them all?

According to freak with hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
According to freak with hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages

Freak is awesome


----------



## appleg33k85

appleg33k85
4.252.5 MHZ @ 1.304
Intel Core i7 930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458812


----------



## mitchbowman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458813
can i join


----------



## Hawk8808

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458823 , ok i got everything fixed, may i join please


----------



## PapaSmurf

Hawk, mitch, and apple will all be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
According to freak with hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages

thank you..... still new at this...















<== me


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 














<== me

You ain't the only one.


----------



## appleg33k85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Hawk, mitch, and apple will all be in the next update later this evening.

Nice! looking forward to being in my 1st club


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *appleg33k85* 
Nice! looking forward to being in my 1st club









You are also eligible for the 1GHz Overclock Club. See the link in my sig.

And updated.


----------



## McClure5000

add me please.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457347


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McClure5000* 
add me please.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457347

You were added several hours ago.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LOL, it was fun to get a hold of. It came from Hong Kong and took 3 weeks to get here. It ran VERY hot, so to get to 5 GHz on air, lets just say it was about -20 in my room that day.

Hahahahah! That's intense







When i go for 5GHz on the 930, i might have to do the same







Leave my window open while im at work, come home to -20C ambient temps







One think i hate about the i7's is they run so damn hot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Hahahahah! That's intense







When i go for 5GHz on the 930, i might have to do the same







Leave my window open while im at work, come home to -20C ambient temps







One think i hate about the i7's is they run so damn hot









I used to put my computer out on the front porch and run the cables to the keyboard, mouse, vid card, etc. through a window when it was cold like that in winter to get better overclocks. Somewhere I have a picture of me out there during a blizzard at -50F and a 60MPH wind all bundled up sitting in a lawn chair with the keyboard in my lap and brats cooking on the Weber. Hard on the fingers and face, but good for the OC.


----------



## Striker36

lol thats more dedication than i have. i hate the cold.... but i love winter









any way. im up to 4.3








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458877

but im having a ton of trouble getting past it...


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I used to put my computer out on the front porch and run the cables to the keyboard, mouse, vid card, etc. through a window when it was cold like that in winter to get better overclocks. Somewhere I have a picture of me out there during a blizzard at -50F and a 60MPH wind all bundled up sitting in a lawn chair with the keyboard in my lap and brats cooking on the Weber. Hard on the fingers and face, but good for the OC.

LMAO hahahahahaha thats the best thing i've heard all day


----------



## Youngd8

add me plz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458978


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngd8* 
add me plz


Submitted under the wrong name bud! Check the first post in the thread for instructions on how to fix


----------



## JL421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thank you..... still new at this...















<== me

Ya, I'm still trying to figure out how to get past 221 BCLK...it will boot to windows and stress a little at 221, but the instant I push it to 222 it won't post...I'm still trying to figure it out...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You are also eligible for the 1GHz Overclock Club. See the link in my sig.

And updated.


1ghz OC club link - links right back to here..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JL421*


Ya, I'm still trying to figure out how to get past 221 BCLK...it will boot to windows and stress a little at 221, but the instant I push it to 222 it won't post...I'm still trying to figure it out...



http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=637085


----------



## JL421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*



http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=637085


Oh yay...here I was thinking it may have been PCI-E related, but I didn't want to push it higher that 115mhz. So I guess until I can get 221x22 running, I've posted my highest OC possible with this chip.


----------



## Orbitz

Oh sorry for not reading the first post.
This should be correct
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459211


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This.

If I am remembering right, Intel likes tight timings. AMD loves raw speed.
But it might be the other way around











I did a few quick benches.. and here's what I came up with:





































Have no idea if this is any good, benchmark wise, or what. @ 911 a stick, I cannot get it to post with 7-7-7-24/21/20.. so this is what I was able to do in about 10 minutes.. I did each benchmark as soon as Win7 finished loading the desktop. I found if I waited about 45 more seconds, the benchmarks improved slightly, however these were all done @ the same time, to eliminate as many variables.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


1ghz OC club link - links right back to here..










Sorry about that. Link is now fixed.


----------



## cheesycake7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459866 please update mine.







Thanks.


----------



## pablosu

I guys!
I got my system to 4013.33 MHz (200.67 * 20)
here is my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459899

I was able to get to 4.2 GHz but when I run intel burn test i got pretty hot and I'm not sure why
you can see my specs on my signature.
Any suggestion to get up to 4.2 with out the hotness?

cheers!


----------



## GoodInk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1460117


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


I did a few quick benches.. and here's what I came up with:





































Have no idea if this is any good, benchmark wise, or what. @ 911 a stick, I cannot get it to post with 7-7-7-24/21/20.. so this is what I was able to do in about 10 minutes.. I did each benchmark as soon as Win7 finished loading the desktop. I found if I waited about 45 more seconds, the benchmarks improved slightly, however these were all done @ the same time, to eliminate as many variables.


You should run those in debug mode and see what you get









Hit the Start Button, search for MSconfig. Look around for Debug Mode (should be on the first page) and then restart your PC.
Will only load the necessary processes.


----------



## cheesycake7

Hey guys, Im at 4.6Ghz at 1.4v and when priming I get a FATAL ERROR suggesting instability. However I don't have a bsod yet and I'm tweaking voltages to hopefully resolve that error.

How would I know whether to increase CPU Voltage or QPI Voltage?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


I did a few quick benches.. and here's what I came up with:










Have no idea if this is any good, benchmark wise, or what. @ 911 a stick, I cannot get it to post with 7-7-7-24/21/20.. so this is what I was able to do in about 10 minutes.. I did each benchmark as soon as Win7 finished loading the desktop. I found if I waited about 45 more seconds, the benchmarks improved slightly, however these were all done @ the same time, to eliminate as many variables.


Either something is wrong with your configuration or an i3 with DDR3 isn't that impressive memory wise. This is what I get with my Q6600 @ 3.56 with 2 cores disabled and DDR2 @ 952.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cheesycake7*


Hey guys, Im at 4.6Ghz at 1.4v and when priming I get a FATAL ERROR suggesting instability. However I don't have a bsod yet and I'm tweaking voltages to hopefully resolve that error.

How would I know whether to increase CPU Voltage or QPI Voltage?


According to freak, a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. Now that is for a S775 system though. Not sure how the 1156/1366 bios settings compare to the 775 settings. I stopped using Prime several years ago.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Either something is wrong with your configuration or an i3 with DDR3 isn't that impressive memory wise.


I too would of though DDR3 would be a lil better myself.

Heres mine










This is the first time I've ever run this benchmark. I'm not sure why its saying my memory speed is 1200mhz? I'm running 500fsb with ram at 1:1 and 2.00D which would make it 1000mhz correct??


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I would think, but who knows. You are using an older version though so that might make a difference. The current version is 1.90.

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/download...---preview.php

And I would double check with CPU-Z to make sure though.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's what I would think, but who knows. You are using an older version though so that might make a difference. The current version is 1.90.

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/download...---preview.php

And I would double check with CPU-Z to make sure though.

New 1.9 version test seemed to fix the memory speed issue.










These tests are with windows 7 fully loaded and my antivirus still running in the back ground. I didn't close anything in the task manager or end any process's. These seem to be pretty good numbers compared to rigs with similar specs


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You should run those in debug mode and see what you get









Hit the Start Button, search for MSconfig. Look around for Debug Mode (should be on the first page) and then restart your PC.
Will only load the necessary processes.


I don't see anything close to "Debug Mode". I see normal startup, diagnostic startup, etc. on the first tab...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Either something is wrong with your configuration or an i3 with DDR3 isn't that impressive memory wise. This is what I get with my Q6600 @ 3.56 with 2 cores disabled and DDR2 @ 952.


What could be _"wrong"_? I saw this program in another thread used, so I d/l it to see what I got. He got nearly 3x as much as me, but was also running 12GB of ram..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
I don't see anything close to "Debug Mode". I see normal startup, diagnostic startup, etc. on the first tab...

I just checked, and the mode is Diagnostic Mode.
Sorry


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I just checked, and the mode is Diagnostic Mode.
Sorry









That's what I selected. I'll restart and repost in a few minutes...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I just checked, and the mode is Diagnostic Mode.
Sorry










Standard startup:










Diagnostic startup:










Could I be doing something wrong here?









Seems like you guys were expecting much better results..


----------



## Dilyn

Done with an E7300 at 500x8 iirc.
Same RAM kit though.
5-5-5-15 tRFC of 52 PL 8 on Turbo Mode.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Done with an E7300 at 500x8 iirc.
Same RAM kit though.
5-5-5-15 tRFC of 52 PL 8 on Turbo Mode.


Huh. I wonder why I am posting such terrible results..


----------



## Dilyn

It might be that Intel loves tight timings.
I'll have to ask my RAM officianado.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









It might be that Intel loves tight timings.
I'll have to ask my RAM officianado.


Thanks. I'll check again a little later, and see if I can drop to around 500mhz/stick and see if I can tap into cas6/5.


----------



## Dilyn

That would definitely help with speeds.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That would definitely help with speeds.

I'll post what I get, assuming I can get lower than cas7.


----------



## jdmfish

Ok, well I was able to get into the 5's. But still, benchmarking wise (I guess you'd call this program a benchmark), it's about the same.



















7's @ 729/stick.










I get close to booting into Win7 w/ 6-6-6-18 @ 729/stick. It posts, then attempts to load - it's a black screen with "windows loading files" - it "loads" then reboots.

Any ideas/suggestions/thoughts? Could it be the ram I'm using (ie different/better ram)? I'm not sure what to make of this...


----------



## alancsalt

Something's wrong.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Something's wrong.


----------



## Jelah

Scheduled Delivery Date: 11/05/2010








Well, I'm hitting the hardware store tomorrow before work, gonna get some zip ties, lots of sand paper and a fresh tip for my iron! One thing i gaped on, anyone know if the Swiftech MCR320 Quiet Power Triple 120MM Water Cooling Radiator Black G1/4 Threaded, XSPC Laing DDC Top Custom Pump Top for DDC or MCP350 or MCP355 Water Cooling Pump G1/4 -PLEXI, or MCRES-MICRO REV2 come with 1/2 ID barbs? I think i might be short a pair and stuck using 3/8ID barbs on something


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Something's wrong.










Try running it with two of the cpu cores disabled or set the affinity to only use 2 cores for MaxMem. It isn't a fair comparison pitting a quad against a dually unless you do.


----------



## Jelah

I was a little jelly of how cheap the 950's got, but they seem to clock about the same as the 930's, roughly same voltage depending on the batch


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Scheduled Delivery Date: 11/05/2010








Well, I'm hitting the hardware store tomorrow before work, gonna get some zip ties, lots of sand paper and a fresh tip for my iron! One thing i gaped on, anyone know if the Swiftech MCR320 Quiet Power Triple 120MM Water Cooling Radiator Black G1/4 Threaded, XSPC Laing DDC Top Custom Pump Top for DDC or MCP350 or MCP355 Water Cooling Pump G1/4 -PLEXI, or MCRES-MICRO REV2 come with 1/2 ID barbs? I think i might be short a pair and stuck using 3/8ID barbs on something









Derp, NVM the Res comes with some nylon 1/2ID barbs


----------



## cheesycake7

I slowly raised qpi voltage up to 1.35 and it still gives me errors. Still no bsod though. I'm trying 1.43v now but I dont think cpu voltage is the problem as I hit 4.4 on 1.35v stable. Hopefully this isnt the limit of my chip


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try running it with two of the cpu cores disabled or set the affinity to only use 2 cores for MaxMem. It isn't a fair comparison pitting a quad against a dually unless you do.


Ah! Instead I went and found an i3 Maxxmem result.... it was me that was wrong.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124143


----------



## jdmfish

Hmm.. thanks for the find. As I'm finding out, I'm still, quite a bit ways away. Found a few more folks @ 9-10k per section on i3.


----------



## jdmfish

With some help from AyeYo, I was able to get some good results...

From this:










To this:


----------



## PapaSmurf

That reminds me of the old NF2 chipsets where raising tras from the standard 5-7 to 11 or 13 (can't remember which at the moment) would give you better memory performance. What other tweaks did you have to make?


----------



## Hawk8808

here is what i have with my first run of MaxxMEM


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Hawk8808

Papasmurf, i wanted to let you know that you have mine and Eponas, proofs switched around he is on a 780i board with a 9800gtx and i have the 790i ultra with 260's if you could please switch that around that would be great, thanks =)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


Papasmurf, i wanted to let you know that you have mine and Eponas, proofs switched around he is on a 780i board with a 9800gtx and i have the 790i ultra with 260's if you could please switch that around that would be great, thanks =)


Sorry about that. It's fixed.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What other tweaks did you have to make?



Upped the QPI Freq (on my bios) which I think is the multiplier (44).

To run @ this (freq/multi) I had to bump VTT two notches, and Vcore one notch. Once I am fully stable (had stability issues early on, none as of yet [~7hrs]) I will lower the VTT/Vcore until I become unstable again. Then maybe turn the Freq (multi to 40 [I think]) and see what I get; etc. etc.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
Upped the QPI Freq (on my bios) which I think is the multiplier (44).

To run @ this (freq/multi) I had to bump VTT two notches, and Vcore one notch. Once I am fully stable (had stability issues early on, none as of yet [~7hrs]) I will lower the VTT/Vcore until I become unstable again. Then maybe turn the Freq (multi to 40 [I think]) and see what I get; etc. etc.

Its a pain staking process but its def worth it in the end and you get to learn how "your" system reacts to different voltage bumps. Keep it up


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Its a pain staking process but its def worth it in the end and you get to learn how "your" system reacts to different voltage bumps. Keep it up









Agreed. In my bios, the selection for QPI Freq was this: 3.2GT/s, 3.733 GT/s, 4.266 GT/s, etc. and I wasn't aware what exactly I was adjusting.. so I left it on "auto". I haven't been doing this very long at all, however I'm coming along quite nicely, with all the helpful folks here.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1st attempt on water.
2nd attempt on Dice very soon.
3rd attempt on LN2 soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462384


----------



## Jelah

The hardware store didnt have anything finer than 600 grit sand paper







No lapping for me


----------



## Blishdot

Just got ~4.2 with Soundx98's overclock. Awesome, i can finally be in this club
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462445


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blishdot* 
Just got ~4.2 with Soundx98's overclock. Awesome, i can finally be in this club
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462445

nice job







now tweak your volts a bit and get them perfect


----------



## =DMG-42=

New CPU = New Overclock
i7 950 @ 4.485GHz with 1.504vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462548


----------



## Jelah

Well NG..... I hate to say this, but i think your gonna be keeping that $20







i failed at soldering, lost the resistor (derp)


----------



## SharkGTX

Hi there. Here is my i7 920 OC result on h20!!!
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_5111.2_mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462046


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


The hardware store didnt have anything finer than 600 grit sand paper







No lapping for me


Try the auto parts store, I can get up to 2000 git from the ones by me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Well NG..... I hate to say this, but i think your gonna be keeping that $20







i failed at soldering, lost the resistor (derp)










Thats not good, can you fix it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharkGTX*


Hi there. Here is my i7 920 OC result on h20!!!
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_5111.2_mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462046










Amazing chip and OC you have! Superb work!


----------



## alancsalt

Using CPU-Z vers 1.01, is that a conscious choice to not show voltage? Just wonder, as a lot of higher overclockers seem to do that.

Anyway, a golden result.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Amazing chip and OC you have! Superb work!










Thanks! It is a chosen-one CPU (from 97 processors)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i notice a lot of ppl use the older version to hide the voltages...


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya i notice a lot of ppl use the older version to hide the voltages...


No, it's just EVGA E-LEET Tool, instead of regular CPU-Z. Because of the Voltage is hide








It was 1.63V


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Using CPU-Z vers 1.01, is that a conscious choice to not show voltage? Just wonder, as a lot of higher overclockers seem to do that.

Anyway, a golden result.


Thanks! It's a golden sample of the CPU


----------



## sandwhale

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1463340
CPU-Z validation link is above. I have been using i7 920 @4Ghz 24/7


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


The hardware store didnt have anything finer than 600 grit sand paper







No lapping for me


You normally need to get higher grit from an Auto Parts Store, but you can lap with 600 just fine. The difference after 800 is cosmetic anyway and won't provide any lower temps so if 600 is the highest you can find it will help and be worth it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharkGTX*


Hi there. Here is my i7 920 OC result on h20!!!
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_5111.2_mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462046


















Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that. Nice OC though.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Try the auto parts store, I can get up to 2000 git from the ones by me.

Thats not good, can you fix it?

Amazing chip and OC you have! Superb work!










I think its fixable, but im not gonna bother, found a Sabertooth for a decent price so I'm just gonna snag it







Anyone know how they OC?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You normally need to get higher grit from an Auto Parts Store, but you can lap with 600 just fine. The difference after 800 is cosmetic anyway and won't provide any lower temps so if 600 is the highest you can find it will help and be worth it.


Thats good to know, i think i know where i can find some, i want it to shine


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that. Nice OC though.


Rulez are rulez, but I don't doubt. 1.63v? Holy Cow Batman. Either rerun (??) or re-register as strongman? Still, enjoyed seeing those figures SharkGTX!!


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 







Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that. Nice OC though.

Sorry, I didn't know, that incorrect Nickname is a fail








May I just change a Nickname here as Strongman ?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Sorry, I didn't know, that incorrect Nickname is a fail








May I just change a Nickname here as Strongman ?

Unfortunately you cannot do that


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Unfortunately you cannot do that









Well, in this case - I don't care. Rejected? Ok, rejected. Anyway, result is my








Here is the Proof:
http://hwbot.org/community/user/sharkgtx?tab=profile (my profile with photo)
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_5111.2_mhz (my result)


----------



## appleg33k85

Updated my OC - 4.628.2GHZ









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1464027

Tried booting for 4.7 but no dice :-\\ didn't want to go over 1.5v


----------



## GReYBuSH

Here is an updated submission.. This one is stable. 4.7 or higher I'm aiming for will be strictly to get #1 on list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1464118


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GReYBuSH*


Here is an updated submission.. This one is stable. 4.7 or higher I'm aiming for will be strictly to get #1 on list.



I knew you could!















Go for it!

[Insane laughter echoes through corridors. Recedes into distance]


----------



## Nahte27

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1464157

Finally got it stable. Gotta love the Core i5 760!


----------



## GReYBuSH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I knew you could!















Go for it!

[Insane laughter echoes through corridors. Recedes into distance]










I had to get my 850watt in here before I could push things and be secure in my PSU. Trying all sorts of back clocks. Really likes the 21. not so happy on the 23, but it works there too. My Voltage is getting ridiculous, So If I were to Push this to 5, I'll have to shove this thing on the A/C unit (H50 Fan) and add another puller fan. Well. I have 2 right here.. I just have to bolt it on. Im not sure if I feel like pushing much further right now.. I just got anxious because my PSU came in Today, and I wanted to try it out. Im typing on the 4.6ghz right now.


----------



## alancsalt

Gotta love it!









Just bought water cool gear EK full nickel and XSPC RX360, so I'll chase that.....









May not catch it, but will chase...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GReYBuSH*









I had to get my 850watt in here before I could push things and be secure in my PSU. Trying all sorts of back clocks. Really likes the 21. not so happy on the 23, but it works there too. My Voltage is getting ridiculous, So If I were to Push this to 5, I'll have to shove this thing on the A/C unit (H50 Fan) and add another puller fan. Well. I have 2 right here.. I just have to bolt it on. Im not sure if I feel like pushing much further right now.. I just got anxious because my PSU came in Today, and I wanted to try it out. Im typing on the 4.6ghz right now.


What kind of temps are you getting with the H50 and i5?


----------



## GReYBuSH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


What kind of temps are you getting with the H50 and i5?


H50 and I7. Pretty warm at idle considering. This is with just one fan mind you. But it's idling at 50C. I have yet to try lower voltages though.

EDIT: I just dropped the clock down to 4.55 with a 21 ratio. CPU idle is at 38C across all cores. .. interesting.


----------



## DeadlyVenom

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1464200

Now I need to see how much I can push the memory.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GReYBuSH* 
H50 and I7. Pretty warm at idle considering. This is with just one fan mind you. But it's idling at 50C. I have yet to try lower voltages though.

EDIT: I just dropped the clock down to 4.55 with a 21 ratio. CPU idle is at 38C across all cores. .. interesting.


What kind of load temps are ya getting? Using stock fan?


----------



## AutoItKing

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1464246

Got a higher stable overclock with water.


----------



## GReYBuSH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


What kind of load temps are ya getting? Using stock fan?


trying to put load on it with the 4.55. I'm not having luck here. I think its late and im tired. Boots fine. This is my 3rd set of ram, and it seems each set likes different voltages to stay stable with different clocks. Im just not good enough yet. So much on this board I need to learn how to tweak. This Ram needs some heavy duty QPI (ASUS board term) to stay awake. 1.6 on XMP. If I lower it, I get memory dump. Corsair Dominator 2000 7-8-7-20 1.65-1.78volts depending on the clock. Weird. The Corsair 1600 8-8-8-28 were pretty easy to use. i just got these a week ago and haven't done much with them in. Lowering the ram to 1300 or 1600 doesnt seem to make the overclock stability any easier. I've hit a wall until I can learn more about finite changes in the boards bios. not stock H50 fan. Its a 2000rpm red LED Cooler Master.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Eggy88

Here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457863


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457863


Weak result for 950 and this MB. Try to get some more


----------



## mothrpe

Not to rain on the 4ghz parade, but obviously it's more difficult to achieve 4ghz on some processors over others, where its not a big challenge at all.

Maybe it would make more sense to have a club with overclock by %, i.e. +50% overclock club. Seems impressive if someone takes like a 2ghz cpu and gets it to 3ghz. Or a 3 ghz pushed to 4.5ghz.

Just a thought, not tryna start a fight!


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothrpe*


Not to rain on the 4ghz parade, but obviously it's more difficult to achieve 4ghz on some processors over others, where its not a big challenge at all.

Maybe it would make more sense to have a club with overclock by %, i.e. +50% overclock club. Seems impressive if someone takes like a 2ghz cpu and gets it to 3ghz. Or a 3 ghz pushed to 4.5ghz.

Just a thought, not tryna start a fight!


Good idea. For example: I got 5111.2Mhz from 2800Mhz (133x21). It's a +82.45% overclocking









P.S: I want a "5+ Ghz on h20 CLub"


----------



## chowtyme2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1450077

Finally Got stable. after 5 hours of voltage and timing tweaking..
don't think I'm going to push it any more. hitting right at 70C on full load for 6 hours


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharkGTX*


Weak result for 950 and this MB. Try to get some more










I know it's not the greatest clock, i probably could go 4.2Ghz, temps at 1.28v is high 69-71c, ambient 22-24c. But this is 24/7 clock and i see no point in pushing it to 4.2Ghz just to validate it and then bump down to 4Ghz again.

On the other hand i'm working on breaking 30k in Vantage. Im at litle over 28k now so another 200Mhz on the cpu and a litle tweaking on the Gpu's should do it. I use this rig everyday so its hard to find the time for a 24hour Prime test.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457863



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chowtyme2*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1450077

Finally Got stable. after 5 hours of voltage and timing tweaking..
don't think I'm going to push it any more. hitting right at 70C on full load for 6 hours










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothrpe*


Not to rain on the 4ghz parade, but obviously it's more difficult to achieve 4ghz on some processors over others, where its not a big challenge at all.

Maybe it would make more sense to have a club with overclock by %, i.e. +50% overclock club. Seems impressive if someone takes like a 2ghz cpu and gets it to 3ghz. Or a 3 ghz pushed to 4.5ghz.

Just a thought, not tryna start a fight!


Nice idea. You should start it. We already have a 5GHz club and one for 1GHz over stock (see link to 1GHz OC Club in my sig). As long as interest in this club remains as strong as it does I see no reason to close it or change it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothrpe* 
Not to rain on the 4ghz parade, but obviously it's more difficult to achieve 4ghz on some processors over others, where its not a big challenge at all.

Maybe it would make more sense to have a club with overclock by %, i.e. +50% overclock club. Seems impressive if someone takes like a 2ghz cpu and gets it to 3ghz. Or a 3 ghz pushed to 4.5ghz.

Just a thought, not tryna start a fight!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Nice idea. You should start it. We already have a 5GHz club and one for 1GHz over stock (see link to 1GHz OC Club in my sig). As long as interest in this club remains as strong as it does I see no reason to close it or change it.

It is indeed an excellent idea. If you start it, they will come!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothrpe* 
Not to rain on the 4ghz parade, but obviously it's more difficult to achieve 4ghz on some processors over others, where its not a big challenge at all.

Maybe it would make more sense to have a club with overclock by %, i.e. +50% overclock club. Seems impressive if someone takes like a 2ghz cpu and gets it to 3ghz. Or a 3 ghz pushed to 4.5ghz.

Just a thought, not tryna start a fight!

Isn't that what the 1 GHz club is?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Hey Guru you happen to have a Mit for your [email protected]? I was tooling around yesterday and trying to load windows with my e8500 at 5Ghz







It was a no go for now


----------



## Siigari

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1465405

4GHz! I did it \\o/


----------



## dave2z

Update me please


<3


----------



## tjbridge

Here is mineCPU-Z ID


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Hey Guru you happen to have a Mit for your [email protected]? I was tooling around yesterday and trying to load windows with my e8500 at 5Ghz







It was a no go for now

Sorry, I don't. I can guess though.
About 1.45 vcore
1.42 VTT
and pushing 1.5 on the MCH
100ps CPU skew
50ps MCH skew
That's pretty close but it was a long time ago and that was a great chip.
If you want to push more post your MIT in the EP45 thread and I will try and take a look at it.


----------



## Zenophobe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1465725


----------



## mannyfc

topped my old score ...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459163

it was fun ... thermaltake ftl.... need a real loop or dice pot


----------



## DJ4g63t

Update me Plz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1467124

This chip is getting better and better or maybe its just my oc'ing abilities getting better


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Update me Plz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1467124

This chip is getting better and better or maybe its just my oc'ing abilities getting better










Very nice chip.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Update me Plz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1467124

This chip is getting better and better or maybe its just my oc'ing abilities getting better









Probably a little of both. Or maybe you just made the right sacrifice to the OC gods this week.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Probably a little of both. Or maybe you just made the right sacrifice to the OC gods this week.

I'm determined to hit 5GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well, I don't know what the weather is like over there where you are, but it's definitely getting to be nice OCing weather around here.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well, I don't know what the weather is like over there where you are, but it's definitely getting to be nice OCing weather around here.

Yeah we're getting there too. Overnight lows have been hitting 0*c already


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Yeah we're getting there too. Overnight lows have been hitting 0*c already

Perfect for 5 GHz. Nice job so far. I think you can get it but your going to need that cold to get there. If you push you should get to about 4.8 or so until you need to setup outside.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Low of -4C this morning and a high of +5C. That's 24 and 39F for those who don't know C.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Low of -4C this morning and a high of +5C. That's 24 and 39F for those who don't know C.

Getting a low of 43f here in FL!









But I *love* cool weather..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Perfect for 5 GHz. Nice job so far. I think you can get it but your going to need that cold to get there. If you push you should get to about 4.8 or so until you need to setup outside.

I've made about a dozen attempt to load windows at 5Ghz with no luck. Now I've started at my stable 4.33GHz oc and have gradually worked it up to my current 4.7GHz oc. It was pretty easy to get here but now I'm having issues finding the sweet spot to load windows at 4.75Ghz. I almost had it loaded at 5Ghz but it hung up on the windows load screen







I'll post up a MIT later for this current 4.7GHz oc so you can take a look and maybe help me tweak it







I'm almost certain this 4.7GHz oc isn't stable......yet lol but I'm a bit scared of running 1.424vcore 24/7 although my load temps (upper 50's) aren't too shabby from the few tests I've run. I'm going to attempt a 32m HyperPi run to see where I am. I'm running out of time for tonight though so maybe more tweaking tomorrow


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you are just wanting to do a suicide run then try it with only 1 stick of ram. I've seen that get one over the hump.


----------



## NoGuru

You do know that Intels max safe volts for that chip is 1.45 right?
And that is "Intels" max safe. Belive me when you are benching you can go far beyond that, just don't try and get it stable with about 1.65, it won't like it.
As long as your temps are good, put her up to 1.5 or so for a bench run.

Edit: Yep what papa said, it will put less stress on the NB.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You do know that Intels max safe volts for that chip is 1.45 right?
And that is "Intels" max safe

I have read that before but on Intels specs website for this chip it states 1.3625v as the max







I did up the vcore to 1.5 in bios and still got hung up trying to load at 5GHz

I just tried a HyperPi 32m run at 4.7GHz and a couple minutes into the test I got a restart. No BSOD just a quick black screen then the restart.

Heres my MIT for the 4.7GHz oc

Code:



Code:


CPU = E8500
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = G. Skill 2x2GB DDR2 PC2 8000

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.70GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 523
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1046
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.45
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.42
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .778
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .970
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .910

I don't know why my CPU skew was at 50 but I changed it to 100 and I got a BSOD a couple minutes after windows loaded







I was web browsing at 4.7GHz with that MIT with a 50 CPU skew for about an hour no problem and even made a few SuperPi runs with no issues.


----------



## NoGuru

VTT or CPU Term is to low, you should need about 1.32-1.38 and you may have to losen your timings a bit to 6-6-6-18.
What is your ram rated for?

Edit: 1.36 is the max VID that Intel will ship a CPU out of the factory at.

Double edit: This may help a little http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
VTT or CPU Term is to low, you should need about 1.32-1.38 and you may have to losen your timings a bit to 6-6-6-18.
What is your ram rated for?

Edit: 1.36 is the max VID that Intel will ship a CPU out of the factory at.

I tried upping VTT to 1.4 and CPU term to 1.61 to try and hit 5GHz and didn't help. I even tried MCH at 1.5v with no success. I haven't touched them at 4.7GHz though. My ram is rated at 5 5 5 15 @ 1000mhz @ 2.1v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I tried upping VTT to 1.4 and CPU term to 1.61 to try and hit 5GHz and didn't help. I even tried MCH at 1.5v with no success. I haven't touched them at 4.7GHz though. My ram is rated at 5 5 5 15 @ 1000mhz @ 2.1v

VTT is "CPU Term" you have to find the sweet spot, try 1.30 and work your way up.
Might need to add some volts to the RAM as well unless you know they will run that fast at those volts.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
VTT is "CPU Term" you have to find the sweet spot, try 1.30 and work your way up.
Might need to add some volts to the RAM as well unless you know they will run that fast at those volts.

Sorry I meant CPU PLL at 1.61v Duh







I know my ram is stable at 4.33GHz running at 1020MHz with those volts and timings. I made about a half dozen HyperPi 32m runs flawlessly and did 8 hours P95 Blend no problems either. That 4.7GHz MIT is basically my 4.33GHz stable oc with a bump in vcore and MCH voltage.


----------



## NoGuru

Yes but will it do 1112? That is what you need to get to 5GHz. I would drop the multi down to 6 and increase FSB finding your RAMs limit.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes but will it do 1112? That is what you need to get to 5GHz. I would drop the multi down to 6 and increase FSB finding your RAMs limit.

I don't know if it will do 1112 but thats a great idea I will certainly try. What do you suggest I use to stress test the ram with a 6x multi?

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I don't know if it will do 1112 but thats a great idea I will certainly try. What do you suggest I use to stress test the ram with a 6x multi?

Thanks

Use like SuperPi 1m or 2m should be fine.
Good so you understand how to find the max by lowering the multi you take the CPU out of the equation. Also that is how you can find your Max FSB as well.


----------



## Snips

CPU-Z Validation

Getting rather high idle temps though, 50 degress+


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snips* 
CPU-Z Validation

Getting rather high idle temps though, 50 degress+


50+c idle? Try a reseat. I'd imagine at those volts, and only @ 4ghz, you should be in the 30's - though I only own a measly i3, I don't know for sure.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Use like SuperPi 1m or 2m should be fine.
Good so you understand how to find the max by lowering the multi you take the CPU out of the equation. Also that is how you can find your Max FSB as well.

I've never tried such a low multi before so what should I start with on voltages? Just when I started getting the hang of this oc'ing business you gotta throw me a curveball lol. I appreciate it though. Thanks. Of the countless threads I've read about oc'ing I've never come across this method before for some reason.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I've never tried such a low multi before so what should I start with on voltages? Just when I started getting the hang of this oc'ing business you gotta throw me a curveball lol. I appreciate it though. Thanks. Of the countless threads I've read about oc'ing I've never come across this method before for some reason.

No probs, you listen really wall and your doing a great job.
You can use any lower stable settings for volts like 4.3 or whatever because the CPU speed will not be a factor.
So 500 X 6 is 3.0 GHz so you can use the 400 Latch and 2.00D strap and just start increasing FSB.
Now you will keep dong this until you don't boot, then try giving the ram a bump in volts, if you boot you have found the max of the RAM and can increase ram volts until your stomach turns.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No probs, you listen really wall and your doing a great job.
You can use any lower stable settings for volts like 4.3 or whatever because the CPU speed will not be a factor.
So 500 X 6 is 3.0 GHz so you can use the 400 Latch and 2.00D strap and just start increasing FSB.
Now you will keep dong this until you don't boot, then try giving the ram a bump in volts, if you boot you have found the max of the RAM and can increase ram volts until your stomach turns.









Ok sounds good. I'll post back when I got some results. Thanks again


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snips* 
CPU-Z Validation

Getting rather high idle temps though, 50 degress+

I'm at 4.2 and idling at a 38 to 40 spread, priming at 77C on hottest core. A reseat may well be the answer. The H50 comes with good quality TIM, just a bit too much of it. Also try to do the mounts up evenly, not one all the way then another all the way - just bit at a time for each till tight.


----------



## jadenx2

CPU-Z validation

4.09 ghz. shooting for 4.2 soon. also, ive noticed im getting high 40s in temp when idling, is this normal?


----------



## thaimoua

CPU-Z validation

hm thought i got on this list a while ago







heres mine.


----------



## Big Joe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1467643


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thaimoua*


CPU-Z validation

hm thought i got on this list a while ago







heres mine.


Must have been some other club as that was your very first post in the thread. 
*Edit:* I found you listed number 416 in the ~~Core i7 4GHz+ Club~~ (over 400 members!), so that is probably the one you were referring to. You joined that one on 9/21/2010.

Lists Updated.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Got another E6500 run up!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1468943

This is the absolute highest I can get it to


----------



## trebor31

Heres mine, at last
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469125


----------



## B!0HaZard

4 GHz on an E8200
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470809


----------



## kora04

Gonna be trying 4.4 or 4.5 in a few days. Wish me luck!


----------



## KingT

Hy there..

Sign me up please.. Q9550 @ 4.25GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470894

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/5...idationpi2.png

CHEERS..


----------



## ducrider

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470196

name in cpuz link is a cap D not lowercase but it's still me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470196

name in cpuz link is a cap D not lowercase but it's still me.

That's close enough. I'm not THAT picky.


----------



## KingT

THNX bro for adding me here...

I'm real proud of being a member of 4GHz Overclock Club here @ OCN..

CHEERS...


----------



## Eggy88

Here you have mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471016


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.

I'm going to have to make some changes as I'm running out of room on the first page for more entries. Not sure exactly how to do it, but the first page will definitely look different in the near future. I don't want to move anything to another post in the thread if at all possible.


----------



## ducrider

HT on 1.4v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471094


----------



## Jelah

Anyone know how well the ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 OC's? I bought it just as a temp board, but if it performs well, i might keep it for a while and spend my money on some 460's and a new PSU


----------



## KikoBrk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471835


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Anyone know how well the ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 OC's? I bought it just as a temp board, but if it performs well, i might keep it for a while and spend my money on some 460's and a new PSU


It's supposed to be a pretty good board from what I have seen.


----------



## cheesycake7

I don't dare to push my QPI and Cpu Vcore pass 1.45v. From 1.38-1.45v I have been stuck at 4.6Ghz with HT on. Don't know whether I should try up to 1.5v... Don't want to fry my system but want to inch closer to 5Ghz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cheesycake7*


I don't dare to push my QPI and Cpu Vcore pass 1.45v. From 1.38-1.45v I have been stuck at 4.6Ghz with HT on. Don't know whether I should try up to 1.5v... Don't want to fry my system but want to inch closer to 5Ghz.










At those speeds you are going to have to turn HT off unless you are using extreme cooling.


----------



## UTT




----------



## tismon

Well, not going for any medals, but it's technically over 4000Mhz (does it need to be over 4096?).
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474665
Either way, not too shabby for a hyper 212+


----------



## Lucky 23

Updated was able to drop down the vcore









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474757


----------



## KingT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089

http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/1770/scr3r.png

Update my score PLEASE..

Now I'm @ 4301MHz with a Q9550









CHEERS..


----------



## jak3z

4013 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475030
http://labs.dura.fi/p/jak3z/ae45.png

[4070 Mhz]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475157
http://labs.dura.fi/p/jak3z/895f.png


----------



## gamer2

4122.77 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1476880


----------



## KingT

@ PapaSmurf

Yeah sorry for being off topic earlier..

Really appreciate your effort on maintaince of this club..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Everything is updated. I've had to move the i3's to page two for the time being while I try to figure out what changes to make to get them back on the same page as the other iCore processors. Darn 90,000 character per post limitation is coming back to byte us in the backside. As a side note to anyone starting a club thread like this, reserve the first 3 or 4 posts in the thread to avoid this kind of a problem. The easiest way to do that is to make 3 or 4 posts immediately with the word reserved in them, then post all of the pertinent information in the first one. Even if you never get to the point of needing all of those posts it won't hurt anything.

jak3z, are both of those the same system? I only listed the higher one of the two.


----------



## [seandotcom]

4.6 GHz, i7 950

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471086


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Everything is updated. I've had to move the i3's to page two for the time being while I try to figure out what changes to make to get them back on the same page as the other iCore processors. Darn 90,000 character per post limitation is coming back to byte us in the backside. As a side note to anyone starting a club thread like this, reserve the first 3 or 4 posts in the thread to avoid this kind of a problem. The easiest way to do that is to make 3 or 4 posts immediately with the word reserved in them, then post all of the pertinent information in the first one. Even if you never get to the point of needing all of those posts it won't hurt anything.

jak3z, are both of those the same system? I only listed the higher one of the two.


Yes, both the same system, adding the club to my sig now.








Ty


----------



## SharkGTX

Hey, I got a i7 920 @ 5132Mhz on Water loop!!!
HWbot: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5132.11_mhz (The system photos available there







)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472612
Screen:








I got the 4th place in WORLD rating in i7 920 on h20 category, and 1st place in Ex-USSR countries!


----------



## Charlton22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Hey, I got a i7 920 @ 5132Mhz on Water loop!!!
HWbot: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5132.11_mhz (The system photos available there







)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472612
Screen:








I got the 4th place in WORLD rating in i7 920 on h20 category, and 1st place in Ex-USSR countries!


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charlton22*


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1478754

I'm using dvid. I entered +.25 to my normal of 1.15625v for 4.416GHz, but when I run Prime the volts pull up to 1.456v. Using Level2 LLC. Maybe it's just because it's 1:50am here, but I can't think ATM of a way to search for an explanation of that. It should be 1.406v or lower?

(According to HWMonitor I'm peaking at 76C, but according to RealTemp it's 82C. It's like I've used up my 10C gain already.) I'm not crashing or BSODing or anything.



SharkGTX: I can't compete. You rule.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1478754

I'm using dvid. I entered +.25 to my normal of 1.15625v for 4.416GHz, but when I run Prime the volts pull up to 1.456v. Using Level2 LLC. Maybe it's just because it's 1:50am here, but I can't think ATM of a way to search for an explanation of that. It should be 1.406v or lower?

(According to HWMonitor I'm peaking at 76C, but according to RealTemp it's 82C. It's like I've used up my 10C gain already.) I'm not crashing or BSODing or anything.



SharkGTX: I can't compete. You rule.

Sorry, but I can't understand you... Can you explain? (I'm serious!)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Sorry, but I can't understand you... Can you explain? (I'm serious!)

Yeah, I have no idea what he is saying as well.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1478754

I'm using dvid. I entered +.25 to my normal of 1.15625v for 4.416GHz, but when I run Prime the volts pull up to 1.456v. Using Level2 LLC. Maybe it's just because it's 1:50am here, but I can't think ATM of a way to search for an explanation of that. It should be 1.406v or lower?

(According to HWMonitor I'm peaking at 76C, but according to RealTemp it's 82C. It's like I've used up my 10C gain already.) I'm not crashing or BSODing or anything.



SharkGTX: I can't compete. You rule.

Hahahaha ***


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noguru* 
yeah, i have no idea what he is saying as well.

:d


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1478754

I'm using Dynamic vcore on a Gigabyte board. You set vcore to "Normal" and a greyed out voltage appears to the left. Mine was 1.15625v. To get your desired voltage you use the next setting "Dynamic Vcore (DVID) which is incremented in + voltages. When you select "normal" as your core volts DVID becomes available, not greyed out. I used +.25 imagining that would give me a core voltage of 1.40625.

Instead CPU-Z and HWMonitor both show 1.456v, which is .05v higher than set. I don't know if level2 LLC affects that, but I'm mentioning it in case it does. (OK, so the validation only shows 1.44v when taken but mostly it sat on 1.456 during Prime run.)

Dynamic Vcore is a power saving thing used in combo with eist. It lowers core volts, cpu speed and, more importantly, idle temps.

It's probably a futile question if no-one here uses it.

(The difference between this validation and my 4.5 is this is stable.)


----------



## M.Marcelo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479506

can you add me too, please?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M.Marcelo* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479506

can you add me too, please?

Sure, once you submit a CPU-Z validation in your OCN User Name as per the information in the first post in the thread.


----------



## M.Marcelo

ah sorry, missed that step









here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479506


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. It happens. I'll add you in the next update this weekend.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Can You add me???


----------



## SharkGTX

Add me please!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Add me please!!!









Calm down and read the second paragraph in the very first post.


----------



## absolutscharf

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1480574


----------



## SharkGTX

ok


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481232


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481232


Over 1.8V Vcore...









Hahahaha.. props 2 U mate.







.

Great OC ...









CHEERS...


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's probably a suicide run on DICE, not an every day run.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's probably a suicide run on DICE, not an every day run.


Maybe it was a run with Intel stock 45nm Cooler as he was watching it glow in the dark..









CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

A validation is a validation. Awesome.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Maybe it was a run with Intel stock 45nm Cooler as he was watching it glow in the dark..









CHEERS..


I would pay to see that.


----------



## KingT

LoL Me 2..

CHEERS..


----------



## absolutscharf

One more: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481514

Good day today...


----------



## Prox

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474142

I'd like to be added when you get a chance


----------



## dog5566

Add me pleas, i had it upto 4.47 but had a bad crash, had to reinstall windows!!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1482979


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dog5566* 
Add me pleas, i had it upto 4.47 but had a bad crash, had to reinstall windows!!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1482979









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## dog5566

Ok got it.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1483036


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481232


You have ballz Rob.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You have ballz Rob.









1.856... ouch.


----------



## battlecryawesome

nothing


----------



## PapaSmurf

There tends to be a lot of submission on weekends so I wait until Sunday evening to include them all in one swoop. Plus I'm watching football.


----------



## battlecryawesome

You must of seen my post before i deleted it,lol
Did you see the Lions play today?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I saw the e-mail notification of it. We had the Bears Vikes game here.


----------



## [seandotcom]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1483310


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


1.856... ouch.

















its not as bad as http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657948


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


its not as bad as http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657948


True Dat


----------



## battlecryawesome

He has the same sub for dice and ln2.


----------



## this n00b again

didn't really play with it too much.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1483793


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
its not as bad as http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657948

WORD..









CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hey PapaSmurf, is a CPU-Z validation still 'valid' if it has been rejected by CPU-Z? I ask because I've come across four or five rejected validations in the lists on the front page.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got a link to them? I had checked every one a month or so ago and they all worked then, but anything is possible.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Got a link to them? I had checked every one a month or so ago and they all worked then, but anything is possible.


Just some of the ones that I found in the space of about 10 mins

Q9400 @ 4.12012 GHz ~ sdla4ever PROOF

Found this one as well but am having trouble finding where it was posted in the list... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628552

Not actual validation proof link
Q9550 @ 4.53120 GHz ~ xLastShotx PROOF

Q9550 @ 4.00380 GHz ~ Josh81 PROOF


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Just some of the ones that I found in the space of about 10 mins

Q9400 @ 4.12012 GHz ~ sdla4ever PROOF

Found this one as well but am having trouble finding where it was posted in the list... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628552

Not actual validation proof link
Q9550 @ 4.53120 GHz ~ xLastShotx PROOF

Q9550 @ 4.00380 GHz ~ Josh81 PROOF


When they first started this they accepted the screenshots like the last two. Somewhere along the way (and before I took over) they switched to only accepting the CPU-Z links. They would still be considered valid for the time they were submitted. They weren't as strict with the OCN screen name back then either.

The two rejected CPU-Z validations were from a previous owner so I'm not sure why they were accepted, but they would be grandfathered in as they were accepted at that time. sdla4ever was the person who started this thread so that might explain why his was accepted. Not sure about the other one, but I'm not going to reject it now 18 months later. I'll keep an eye on the new submissions, but I don't think it's worth worrying over any from back then.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When they first started this they accepted the screenshots like the last two. Somewhere along the way (and before I took over) they switched to only accepting the CPU-Z links. They would still be considered valid for the time they were submitted. They weren't as strict with the OCN screen name back then either.

The two rejected CPU-Z validations were from a previous owner so I'm not sure why they were accepted, but they would be grandfathered in as they were accepted at that time. sdla4ever was the person who started this thread so that might explain why his was accepted. Not sure about the other one, but I'm not going to reject it now 18 months later. I'll keep an eye on the new submissions, but I don't think it's worth worrying over any from back then.


For sure. Just thought I'd bring it up anyways


----------



## KingT

I wouldn't try to fool BIG POPPA SMURF...









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

I think I was the one who started doing Validations only.
As far as the rejected ones, I believe a while back tha CPU-Z would show them but reject them if they were using an older version.


----------



## bakageta

Well, I'm late to the party, but better late than never...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485117


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think I was the one who started doing Validations only.
As far as the rejected ones, I believe a while back tha CPU-Z would show them but reject them if they were using an older version.


Occasionally cpu-z has had validation problems. Doesn't necessarily mean it is a dud overclock. Usually if the figures look right, they are.

If any of you are having this issue and are running on an SP1 Build of Windows 7 just change the compatibility of CPU-Z.

Right click on shortcut. Click open file location. Right click on CPU-Z.exe, select "Compatibility", change it. That's the usual Win 7 fix. (Can be on Vista by default.)


----------



## windchill13

here is my post on 4ghs comfirmed # 1475510

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475510

and im a total noob

E8200
ITS AN I5 KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND CAN THROW BLOWS WITH AN I7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *windchill13*


here is my post on 4ghs comfirmed # 1475510

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475510

and im a total noob

E8200
ITS AN I5 KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND CAN THROW BLOWS WITH AN I7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You need to resubmit your validation with your OCN screen-name instead. Looks good asides from that though


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *windchill13*


here is my post on 4ghs comfirmed # 1475510

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475510

and im a total noob

E8200
ITS AN I5 KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND CAN THROW BLOWS WITH AN I7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

haha.... 4000.09 MHz (500.01 * 8) is an i5 killer?
i run my i5 760 @ 4405.2 24/7..

better pump it up some 1STOP-PC


----------



## vampirex

i7 920 4.0GHz D0 Stepping 5 (191x21)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1486947

Vampirex


----------



## MokFlurry

Wahoo... finally made it!

i5 750 @ 4.0 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1487642


----------



## mannyfc

BAM!!! update me please... really happy.. its got more tho

PROOF IN THE PUDDING

i can get 4.75 in bios... but as soon as those color start moving to boot win7 it bsod's....really fast ... any advice?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


i can get 4.75 in bios... but as soon as those color start moving to boot win7 it bsod's....really fast ... any advice?


I'm pretty sure bsod's mean you need more vcore.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dj4g63t*


i'm pretty sure bsod's mean you need more vcore.


+1


----------



## Havokr505

AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 4.34GHz

Proof?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havokr505*


AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 4.34GHz

Proof?


And we have a new leader for the Phenom II 1055Ts. Nice work.


----------



## Dilyn

Before Christmas, I will get a higher score!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Before Christmas, I will get a higher score!


Me too







Can start overclocking again on Tuesday!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Me too







Can start overclocking again on Tuesday!


I'll either be starting this weekend or I'll do it during Thanksgiving Break (five day weekend next week, Wednesday-Sunday!







). 
Lot's of free time, and so in between sleeving some cables (I will definitely be doing that during this extended break), I'll be pushing this thing as far as I can.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'll either be starting this weekend or I'll do it during Thanksgiving Break (five day weekend next week, Wednesday-Sunday!







). 
Lot's of free time, and so in between sleeving some cables (I will definitely be doing that during this extended break), I'll be pushing this thing as far as I can.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Me too







Can start overclocking again on Tuesday!


I'm still waiting for that 4.00 GHz submission of yours. I can't keep that spot open forever.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm still waiting for that 4.00 GHz submission of yours. I can't keep that spot open forever.










Yeah I know







Let's just hope that I can get there by the end of this coming week


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And we have a new leader for the Phenom II 1055Ts. Nice work.


yay!







lol wasnt that hard but I cant get it higher than thats, Legit brickwall xD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yeah I know







Let's just hope that I can get there by the end of this coming week










You should be able to do a suicide 4gig run. It only has to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You should be able to do a suicide 4gig run. It only has to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation.


I'm not much of a fan of suicide runs. To me it's only a successful OC if I can use it every day. A suicide run in my view says 'Look! This is what I wish I could do but can't!' Call me old fashioned, but I prefer showing off the everyday clocks instead


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I'm not much of a fan of suicide runs. To me it's only a successful OC if I can use it every day. A suicide run in my view says 'Look! This is what I wish I could do but can't!' Call me old fashioned, but I prefer showing off the everyday clocks instead










that's exactly how i feel that and i dont feel like buying a new CPU if i screw up


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know the feeling. I'm not that much into suicide runs either, but some people are into it. This is the only forum I've ever been a part of that doesn't frown on them.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I know the feeling. I'm not that much into suicide runs either, but some people are into it. This is the only forum I've ever been a part of that doesn't frown on them.


Heh, sign me up for the ones that do!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Until I came here I was used to everyone saying an OC didn't count unless it could run Prime for 24 hours. Anything less was laughed at.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Until I came here I was used to everyone saying an OC didn't count unless it could run Prime for 24 hours. Anything less was laughed at.

Pretty much the mentality I live by. I just can't understand the point in posting a benchmark for something you can't even use







I like things that correlate with real world stuff


----------



## Striker36

hell i can boot into 4.49 and even get a validation but im not going to post it because its completely irrelevant if you cant use it


----------



## DJ4g63t

While I agree with you guys/gals on suicide runs I'd just like to say that loading windows and getting validated at a ridiculously high oc is not an easy task to achieve by any means. I have a lot of respect for stable oc's but some of these suicide runs make me say holy shet!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That is also true. There is two sides to every story. I can appreciate the talent it takes to do these extreme OC's using DICE or other means. I'm just not into doing it personally. Unfortunately I've been lambasted here on OCN for feeling that way. If it wasn't for the fact that OCN has the absolute best information on the EP45-UD3 motherboards I probably wouldn't be here.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is also true. There is two sides to every story. I can appreciate the talent it takes to do these extreme OC's using DICE or other means. I'm just not into doing it personally. Unfortunately I've been lambasted here on OCN for feeling that way. If it wasn't for the fact that OCN has *the absolute best information on the EP45-UD3 motherboards* I probably wouldn't be here.

We are the greatest!









What do you mean, lambasted for feeling that way? That's ridiculous


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
We are the greatest!










What do you mean, lambasted for feeling that way? That's ridiculous









I've received more than one message stating I don't belong here on OCN because I don't spend my time submitting to HWBot and trying for higher OC's all of the time. You would be surprised who some of those messages have come from.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I've received more than one message stating I don't belong here on OCN because I don't spend my time submitting to HWBot and trying for higher OC's all of the time. You would be surprised who some of those messages have come from.

That is a horrible thing to say to ANYONE.
You don't belong here?









You have your place here. I'm glad you've stayed, even after receiving such messages. It speaks volumes of your character.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I've received more than one message stating I don't belong here on OCN because I don't spend my time submitting to HWBot and trying for higher OC's all of the time. You would be surprised who some of those messages have come from.









Possibly the most pathetic thing that anyone could ever say to anyone. Whoever it was has obviously completely missed the point of a forum.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

some ppl. hmm


----------



## NoGuru

To each there own. Some people are really into Folding some into benching, some gaming, some all of the above . It's all in the name of fun and we should share that with others, that's what this is all about.









Oh, I blew up my UD7=not so fun, lol.


----------



## Striker36

yea i dont leave the case mod section all that often (dont post much but i must have read every thread on the first 2 pages on all the boards) but i would never tell some one to get out because they dont fit in as a whole....


----------



## Domino

I'll be the first? 555BE 4GHz added.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1488865


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Oh, I blew up my UD7=not so fun, lol.

And how did you do that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
I'll be the first? 555BE 4GHz added.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1488865









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
And how did you do that?.

IDK, I was playing with it a bit yesterday, no major clocks, took it off the bench today to test battlecrys EP45-UD3P to see if I fixed it, put it back on and it just loops, so IDK.
Tested with different CPU, GPU, PSU, one stick, and still loops.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Time for the DFI long bios clear.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Time for the DFI long bios clear.

LOL, took the words out of my mouth. It's probbly not that, just by the way it was acting but I will give it a shot.


----------



## swordfishx

excuse me, am trying to validate the cpu z here, but there was a error, it says error "code 6".., and when i post it via website it says "dumb corrupted"

so... umm..
what does it means?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you are running SP1 of Windows 7 you need to run CPU-Z in Windows XP or Vista comparability mode. If that doesn't work you'll need to contact CPU-Z about the problem.


----------



## swordfishx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you are running SP1 of Windows 7 you need to run CPU-Z in Windows XP or Vista comparability mode. If that doesn't work you'll need to contact CPU-Z about the problem.

hei, it worked...
thanx man..

so.. umm.., i'm on the club now? ... , or..?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Once you follow the instructions from the first page.


----------



## swordfishx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Once you follow the instructions from the first page.

yes, i've done it, submit the validation with my overclock.net username as my name..
that's it right...?

(man, sory much question asked, newbie here







)


----------



## PapaSmurf

No. Read the instructions again. They are very specific and very clear.


----------



## swordfishx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
No. Read the instructions again. They are very specific and very clear.

ups, sory .., here is the link..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1489125









cheers..., am in the club now? ...
man..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. And yes swordfishx, you are in.


----------



## swordfishx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Updated. And yes swordfishx, you are in.


ahah..., thanx man...


----------



## Riou

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1489795

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## Helmsdg

Put me all up on there, that list you done got had therrrrr.............
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1489806

--David--


----------



## Fizztastic

Might as well
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490201


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helmsdg*


Put me all up on there, that list you done got had therrrrr.............
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1489806

--David--


Sorry. This is the 4GHz club, not the 3.99969GHz club. Try again when you get it over 4.0GHz which should be quite simple. An i7 is all but guaranteed to go over 4 without having to work very hard at it.


----------



## Dilyn

If he wasn't stressing, the odds of him hitting the Validate button at the right time are about 50/50 I think.


----------



## stdx

May i join this club? i know im late but im finally here =D.

PROFF?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## kingofyo1

here's an updated 4.1 for me








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490802


----------



## Chilly

Just a update, I recently upgraded my graphics card so I updated my CPUZ link in my signature









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Chilly, your new submission is lower than your existing one. If you really want me to update it I will do so, but you will further down the list with it.


----------



## logan666

can join


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Chilly, your new submission is lower than your existing one. If you really want me to update it I will do so, but you will further down the list with it.


Oh I see, then don't change anything for now







Whenever I can get on my desktop I'll do another CPUZ screenshot with higher clocks









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan666* 
can join









Sure can if you follow the instructions in the first post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Oh I see, then don't change anything for now







Whenever I can get on my desktop I'll do another CPUZ screenshot with higher clocks









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk

Will do.


----------



## logan666




----------



## PapaSmurf

That's better. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## pencil364

pencil364
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1491868

Thanks!


----------



## Drogue

So I just upgraded my 920 C0 to a 960. Had a hard time getting my 920 past 3.8.

Got the 960 to 4.0 pretty easy. So far so good. I'll throw up this link to get in the club then I'll see how far I can push it later. Thanks.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492206


----------



## evolv

evolv

CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490647


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469


----------



## Dilyn

Holy CRAP!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469

wow... on LN2 none the less... and good for 0.0 points...
so how much LN2 did you use and how much did it cost to get 0.0 points?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Holy CRAP!










I agree. The scary part is that is only the second fastest E8600 submitted so far.


----------



## battlecryawesome

LOl, $40 = 10 liters.


----------



## Dilyn

That's a lot of cold stuff.


----------



## rsfkevski

My Ram is suckin bad lately. I could get higher but my Ram won't run at it's rated speeds anymore...I'm in contact with OCZ now about it.


----------



## Nutty

Would like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495875


----------



## Sethy666

After months of toil... finally!

CPU validation in sig.

After this foldathon, Ill see how far I can push this baby


----------



## wholeeo

I'm going to have to join this club, the 950 club dies out every now and then. Can credentials be grandfathered?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


I'm going to have to join this club, the 950 club dies out every now and then. Can credentials be grandfathered?


Just follow the instructions found in the very first post in the thread to join. You can use your old CPU-Z Validation Link as long as it meets the requirements.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469


*bravo*

CHEERS..


----------



## LightSpeedIII

Proof


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just follow the instructions found in the very first post in the thread to join. You can use your old CPU-Z Validation Link as long as it meets the requirements.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490687


----------



## Sean Webster

100% stable 24/7








First OC Ever!


----------



## fullthrottle

I'm already on the list but new motherboard = higher speeds









Hope that's alright. Not sure how it works. 1 entry per member or 1 entry per motherboard









CPUZ Validation

thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullthrottle* 
I'm already on the list but new motherboard = higher speeds









Hope that's alright. Not sure how it works. 1 entry per member or 1 entry per motherboard









CPUZ Validation

thanks.

That's fine. You did it the right way. It will be in the next update.


----------



## Mikecdm

If you want to add my Q6600 to the list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495924


----------



## PapaSmurf

That is either an extremely impressive OC or the best forged CPU-Z I've ever seen. 4.5Gig out of a Q6600 at 1.288vcore. Hmmmmm.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

he was doing dice run's today with a Kingpin F1 EE..
see what dice can do..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dice will get you that high with only 1.288vcore? That's incredible.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. A big thanks to our resident Mod Guru Robilar for putting a blank post in the 3rd spot so I could expand the roster lists and still keep them together. There have been some changes to the layout to make things easier to maintain. Also, as per something tha NoGuru posted several weeks ago about how easy it is to get to 4gig with the icore's, especially the 17's the 1366 cpus have now been moved to the 3rd page with the 1155's on page 2.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Updated. A big thanks to our resident Mod Guru Robilar for putting a blank post in the 3rd spot so I could expand the roster lists and still keep them together. There have been some changes to the layout to make things easier to maintain. Also, as per something tha NoGuru posted several weeks ago about how easy it is to get to 4gig with the icore's, especially the 17's the 1366 cpus have now been moved to the 3rd page with the 1155's on page 2.

Nice.... now if if could get that on the 1GHz club i would be rockin...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
If you want to add my Q6600 to the list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495924

Thats badass mike..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Nice.... now if if could get that on the 1GHz club i would be rockin...

PM Robilar about it. He should be able to handle it for you. You will need to make a PLACEHOLDER post that he can use to merge it in. I just made a post that stated Placeholder for Robilar and put a link to it in the PM I sent him about it. Yours is in a different forum heading though so his Jedi Mod Powers might not work in that area, but I'm sure he would be able to point you to who could if that is the case.

Otherwise you have the Excel SS to work with if you decide to go with a Google Doc SS. I thought about it, but due to the way the entries are formatted in this club it wouldn't convert easily so I would have to manually copy and paste each field or manually change each of the over 1,000 listings to do it right so I decided against it. Yours was fairly easy to convert once I figured out a couple of tricks for it. Only took about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## j0n3z3y

kk, I'm done freezing my butt off for tonight. Hit a new max in 3dMark06 & Vantage. 1st time I've really pushed this 965 hard







Anyway...here ya go









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496263 <- 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496326 <- new personal record


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Dice will get you that high with only 1.288vcore? That's incredible.

Something was wrong with cpu-z and wasn't showing real vcore. Last night on water it was working fine while I tested the vdroop mod. Today, the entire session, it showed 1.288v.


----------



## fadeuk




----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice OC.


----------



## evolv

I love being on the list but it would be even greater if my user ID was spelled correctly.

i5 750 @ 4.01302 GHz ~ evolve PROOF

evolv (no e on end)

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry about that. It will be fixed in the next update.


----------



## Warfox101

voltage is a little higher than i like but stable 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1497025


----------



## alancsalt

Doesn't fadeuk need to post a valid cpu-z link, with member name, as per first page of thread?


----------



## alienguts

hello

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1497046


----------



## geek33

hello,

can i join here?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432903


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Doesn't fadeuk need to post a valid cpu-z link, with member name, as per first page of thread?


If he want's to join he does.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geek33*


hello,

can i join here?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432903










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geek33*


hello,

can i join here?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432903


I'm pretty sure you'll get the







due to your validation not being the same name as your ocn name.

Lol ninja attacked by Papa


----------



## momod

i7 860 4.02
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498174


----------



## 0mar32

Here I got 4.01 GHz right of the bat,







My Validation


----------



## just_nuke_em

965 @ 4.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498464


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Getting closer Papa







Managed to finally get it stable at 3.6GHz and pass 10 runs of IBT to partake in another thread on here, but 3.7 crapped on me instantly every time. I am definitely committed to getting this elusive 4GHz though! Soon as I move into this new place I have access to a great overclocker pretty much 24/7 haha.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Getting closer Papa







Managed to finally get it stable at 3.6GHz and pass 10 runs of IBT to partake in another thread on here, but 3.7 crapped on me instantly every time. I am definitely committed to getting this elusive 4GHz though! Soon as I move into this new place I have access to a great overclocker pretty much 24/7 haha.

You defiantly have the drive down, just hope the chip is up to the task.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You defiantly have the drive down, just hope the chip is up to the task.


So do I! Wish I could kick it lol. Starting to annoy me. I know that I can do a suicide run at 3.8GHz as I've done it before but I'd really like to figure out how to stabilise it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


So do I! Wish I could kick it lol. Starting to annoy me. I know that I can do a suicide run at 3.8GHz as I've done it before but I'd really like to figure out how to stabilize it.


Could be temps interfering. If the temps are getting to warm that will play a big factor if you can get it stable.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Could be temps interfering. If the temps are getting to warm that will play a big factor if you can get it stable.


Load was 60 degrees max, which isn't too bad in my view.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Load was 60 degrees max, which isn't too bad in my view.

That's not bad at all. Keep at it, you'll get it.


----------



## Dilyn

It must suck to be so close


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It must suck to be so close









It does!







I'll keep trying though!


----------



## jester5120

add me on here jester5120
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499308


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the things that I think is holding Krissy back is her board. It's a great board, but there isn't a thread like the EP45-UD3 Owners Thread for those DFI boards with all of the accumulated knowledge and users to assist her. There are probably a couple of tweaks that will make the difference, but trying to figure them out with a large support base like the UD3P/R users have makes it more difficult to find.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
One of the things that I think is holding Krissy back is her board. It's a great board, but there isn't a thread like the EP45-UD3 Owners Thread for those DFI boards with all of the accumulated knowledge and users to assist her. There are probably a couple of tweaks that will make the difference, but trying to figure them out with a large support base like the UD3P/R users have makes it more difficult to find.

I completely agree. I have found that there was an excellent review of this board by Living Review which was incredibly in-depth but like you said, there simply isn't a large knowledge base for this board. I can however confirm that I have reached a stable 3.7GHz today and am still pushing it further. Very excited about it!


----------



## Dilyn

Fingers crossed!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I completely agree. I have found that there was an excellent review of this board by Living Review which was incredibly in-depth but like you said, there simply isn't a large knowledge base for this board. I can however confirm that I have reached a stable 3.7GHz today and am still pushing it further. Very excited about it!

I wonder how many of the bios settings might be similar to the UD3P/R? You might want to download the MIT.TXT file in my sig and compare it to your settings. If they seem similar you might want to try filling one out and posting it here. Someone might be able to offer some suggestions.

If you do post one please be sure to use the advanced editor and change the font to Courier New so it formats correctly.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I wonder how many of the bios settings might be similar to the UD3P/R? You might want to download the MIT.TXT file in my sig and compare it to your settings. If they seem similar you might want to try filling one out and posting it here. Someone might be able to offer some suggestions.

If you do post one please be sure to use the advanced editor and change the font to Courier New so it formats correctly.

Definitely not similar to my BIOS at all.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Definitely not similar to my BIOS at all.









Maybe the board is not up the task..

Just like CPU's all boards even if they are same modells don't clock equally..

Back in winter of 2008 I had played with DFI LanParty Dark DK-T2RS X48 board and it was stuck @ 470MHz FSB w/ E8400 & KHXPC9200D2/1G RAM which was ridiculous as with same HW (CPU & RAM ) I've hit 550MHz FSB on my P5Q Pro w/ no probl. @ all..

Maybe it was just a bad speciment of mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Maybe the board is not up the task..

Just like CPU's all boards even if they are same modells don't clock equally..

Back in winter of 2008 I had played with DFI LanParty Dark DK-T2RS X48 board and it was stuck @ 470MHz FSB w/ E8400 & KHXPC9200D2/1G RAM which was ridiculous as with same HW (CPU & RAM ) I've hit 550MHz FSB on my P5Q Pro w/ no probl. @ all..

Maybe it was just a bad speciment of mobo..

CHEERS..

That is definitely a possibility. I'm quite content to run a 24/7 clock of 3.6-3.7GHz however so anything more that I squeeze out is for pure enjoyment and fun







Has been a great learning experience for me too!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would try lowering the CPU Multiplier then raising the FSB. That would show if it is a FSB wall or not. 3.6 would be either 8x450 or 7x515.


----------



## KingT

So what's the issue ?

I't doesn't POST,it just crashes or it errors in P95 Large FFT/BLEND tests?

Are you going for 4GHz validation or what?

CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


So what's the issue ?

I't doesn't POST,it just crashes or it errors in P95 Large FFT/BLEND tests?

Are you going for 4GHz validation or what?

CHEERS..


Have just been using IBT (There's another thread on here regarding GFlop scores so I'm trying to see how high I can get, testing on High doing 10 runs.) and from 3.75GHz and up it fails within the first 2 runs. I could probably get a 4GHz validation without too much hassle but 3.8GHz stable is my goal. Could post BIOS settings if necessary?

EDIT: Prime 95 Blend test fails within a minute also.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Have just been using IBT (There's another thread on here regarding GFlop scores so I'm trying to see how high I can get, testing on High doing 10 runs.) and from 3.75GHz and up it fails within the first 2 runs. I could probably get a 4GHz validation without too much hassle but 3.8GHz stable is my goal. Could post BIOS settings if necessary?

EDIT: Prime 95 Blend test fails within a minute also.


Just a little left field idea... can your board access the CPU and MCH (NB) skews?

I upped the ones in my BIOS and found i could hit 4 Ghz with a little fiddling.

Previous stable high was 3.92 ghz.

CPU skew = 50 op
MCH skew = 100 op

MIT enclosed:


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Just a little left field idea... can your board access the CPU and MCH (NB) skews?

I upped the ones in my BIOS and found i could hit 4 Ghz with a little fiddling.

Previous stable high was 3.92 ghz.

CPU skew = 50 op
MCH skew = 100 op

MIT enclosed:


I'm not 100% sure. In my BIOS I see CPU Clock0 Skew : 0 and CPU Clock1 Skew : 0. Not sure if that is the same thing or not.


----------



## KingT

By running IBT you'll never know the reason of instability..

1. Set FSB @ 475MHz

2.Set NB voltage to 1.36V (probably too much as P45 doesn't need more than 1.3V for that freq with C2Q & 4GB RAM but use 1.36V to be sure)

Set MULTI @ 6 to avoid Vcore related problems

4.PLL=1.56V

5.FSB/VTT voltage = 1.35V

6.CPU GTL 0.55x on both lanes (CPU GTL 0/2 & 1/3)

As Intel states default GTL voltage for 45nm CPU is* 0.67x 1.1V FSB =* *0.737V *

So for vFSB of 1.35V you need GTL multi of 0.55 to have that 0.737V real GTL voltage *1.35 x0.55 = ~0.737V*

NB GTL=0.58x

Save it and boot..

If sucess. boots in Win then run P95 Large FFT test (@ least 6h but 12h is better)

If some core errors just change CPU GTL (upp it or lower it as it's atrial & error tuning) for that core 0/2 are first & third core and 1/3 are second & fourth core..

When and if you pass P95 then just upp multi to 8 and find enough Vcore for 3.8GHz..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


By running IBT you'll never know the reason of instability..

1. Set FSB @ 475MHz

2.Set NB voltage to 1.36V (probably too much as P45 doesn't need more than 1.3V for that freq with C2Q & 4GB RAM but use 1.36V to be sure)

Set MULTI @ 6 to avoid Vcore related problems

4.PLL=1.56V

5.FSB/VTT voltage = 1.35V

6.CPU GTL 0.55x on both lanes (CPU GTL 0/2 & 1/3)

As Intel states default GTL voltage for 45nm CPU is* 0.67x 1.1V FSB =* *0.737V *

So for vFSB of 1.35V you need GTL multi of 0.55 to have that 0.737V real GTL voltage *1.35 x0.55 = ~0.737V*

NB GTL=0.58x

Save it and boot..

If sucess. boots in Win then run P95 Large FFT test (@ least 6h but 12h is better)

If some core errors just change CPU GTL for that core 0/2 are first & third core and 1/3 are second & fourth core..

When and if you pass P95 then just upp multi to 8 and find enough Vcore for 3.8GHz..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


I can do all but the GTL stuff as it doesn't seem to correlate in my BIOS to what you've suggested. Attached is the base txt file for overclocking part of my BIOS, sourced from the Living Review review of my board.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I'm not 100% sure. In my BIOS I see CPU Clock0 Skew : 0 and CPU Clock1 Skew : 0. Not sure if that is the same thing or not.



Try KingT's suggestions first and see how that goes.

You can have a play with the CPU skews and see it that helps - baby steps when increasing them though.


----------



## KingT

That's even better as you can tune GTL voltage for each core separatly..

Just set for all CPU GTL's 0.55x and see if it works..

If it doesn't post just upp those GTL's by 0.02 (eg. 0.57 and so on) and keep doing so untill it boots..

NB GTL leave @ default (or @ auto if that's default)..

CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
That's even better as you can tune GTL voltage for each core separatly..

Just set for all CPU GTL's 0.55x and see if it works..

If it doesn't post just upp those GTL's by 0.02 (eg. 0.57 and so on) and keep doing so untill it boots..

NB GTL leave @ default (or @ auto if that's default)..

CHEERS..

Well, I'm a bit nervous as this is far more intense than I had expected, but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## KingT

Hehe..


----------



## KingT

I would kill for those GTL options in my BIOS..and I would be sitting @ 4.25GHz right now..

CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
I would kill for those GTL options in my BIOS..and I would be sitting @ 4.25GHz right now..

CHEERS..

Okay I gave what you suggested a try. Would start, shut down and then reset the FSB speed to default. Tried upping the GTL for a little while but no luck so just left it at default (0.65 or something like that) and forgot to increase the FSB and it booted up just fine, but then when I went back and increased the FSB to even just have it running at stock speed with the lower multi, it wouldn't boot. Have tried lowering the multi in the past and booting up at a stock speed and had the same reaction.

Btw, should I start a new thread instead of thread crapping here?


----------



## KingT

To me that sounds like FSB wall of the board..

With 1.36V NB & 1.35V FSB you should've @ least booted..

But try once again with 1.4V to 1.44V NB and see how it goes and those settings that I've posted earlier..Multi @ 6..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
To me that sounds like FSB wall of the board..

With 1.36V NB & 1.35V FSB you should've @ least booted..

But try once again with 1.4V to 1.44V NB and see how it goes and those settings that I've posted earlier..Multi @ 6..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..

Mmmn it's possible. I've just been called by work and have to go in for the afternoon so won't be able to try this until tomorrow unfortunately. Thanks again for your help though!


----------



## KingT

BTW it's 1AM here where I live so I really gotta go to bed..









I'll check tommorow to see how it went..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Papa.... you can update my i7 920 score....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685

5086.71 MHz on Dice


----------



## mazza-

update my current one -
i7 D0 @ 4.5GHz, proof in sig.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazza-* 
update my current one -
i7 D0 @ 4.5GHz, proof in sig.

Will do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Papa.... you can update my i7 920 score....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685

5086.71 MHz on Dice

Don't stop there. You are only four spots away from being number 1. You only need about 200 more MHz to take the top spot among the i7-920's.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

oh not done yet... still got a little more to go, ran out of dry ice so that was it...


----------



## michintom

Add me please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499819


----------



## someone153

My E8600 can do 5.13








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1500817


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.

someone153, don't forget to join the 5GHz club while you're at it. There's a link to it in the first post of the thread.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Well it's good news I suppose. I ended up not touching the GTL voltages and left them at default. Played around with the other voltages and have managed to boot up with a multi of 6x and an FSB of 475MHz







It's not stable for anything more than very basic use but a bit of tweaking here and there should get it going I hope! You guys are so awesome!


----------



## PapaSmurf

We do our best.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
We do our best.


----------



## KingT

Glad to hear that..

It's a strange thing that GTL's don't help your OC..maybe your DFI has some issues with it as they are essential for high FSB on C2Q..

What NB and FSB/VTT voltage have you used for that..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Well it's good news I suppose. I ended up not touching the GTL voltages and left them at default. Played around with the other voltages and have managed to boot up with a multi of 6x and an FSB of 475MHz







It's not stable for anything more than very basic use but a bit of tweaking here and there should get it going I hope! You guys are so awesome!

You are most welcome. Its nice to see another Q9400 in action


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Glad to hear that..

It's a strange thing that GTL's don't help your OC..maybe your DFI has some issues with it as they are essential for high FSB on C2Q..

What NB and FSB/VTT voltage have you used for that..

CHEERS..

I'm not too sure what the deal is with the GTL's. 0.5500 wasn't cutting it (and I didn't quite have enough time to keep bumping it up marginally) so I left it at default of 0.6250. NB voltage is 1.322v, VTT is 1.295v. It's not stable yet so needs more tweaking but I'm happy enough with it so far









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
You are most welcome. Its nice to see another Q9400 in action









Indeed! Lets hope I can get it to 4GHz like you did







(btw have you seen many other Q9400 users with higher OC's? Yours is the highest I have come across. Everyone else seems to be a 3.6GHz)


----------



## friendlyarrows

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501063
Friendlyarrows


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I'm not too sure what the deal is with the GTL's. 0.5500 wasn't cutting it (and I didn't quite have enough time to keep bumping it up marginally) so I left it at default of 0.6250. NB voltage is 1.322v, VTT is 1.295v. It's not stable yet so needs more tweaking but I'm happy enough with it so far









@ most of time GTL tuning is a trial & error thing..

Sometimes CPU's like higher GTL when OC'd than Intel stock value of 1.1V FSB x 0.67GTL = 0.737V as in your case it's 0.809V..(for me it's 0.819V)

You'll probably need to play with GTL's more to find a sweetspot for each core as each has a sweetspot of it's own..

Looking good those FSB & NB voltages..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 

Indeed! Lets hope I can get it to 4GHz like you did







(btw have you seen many other Q9400 users with higher OC's? Yours is the highest I have come across. Everyone else seems to be a 3.6GHz)


I suspect I only got to 4Ghz by virtue of having a RO stepper and a EP45UD mobo. Most of the 4's list on the front page are, IMO impracticle for 24/7 use, given some of the vcores are so high. But hey... they can do it









Like I said in a previous post, I believe it was on fiddling with the skews, that allowed such an overclock. My previous high was 3.92 Ghz. The only change I made to get to 4 was changing the skews (See MIT previously posted).

Have a looky here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...lock-skew.html

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/119265...save-your.html


----------



## Dilyn

Skews are a 100% MUST USE when it comes to quad core CPUs on this board. Those will definitely help out with higher speeds.
Not so much on the dual cores though.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Skews are a 100% MUST USE when it comes to quad core CPUs on this board. Those will definitely help out with higher speeds.
Not so much on the dual cores though.

*spiderm0nkey* has this mobo: DFI Lanparty UT P45-T3RS

The skew options are not as clear on her mobo as it is on ours.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
*spiderm0nkey* has this mobo: DFI Lanparty UT P45-T3RS

The skew options are not as clear on her mobo as it is on ours.

Yes I know









I was being very general. Not referring to her specifically, but everyone who may be reading this thread.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Yes I know









I was being very general. Not referring to her specifically, but everyone who may be reading this thread.

Sorry for the confusion









No, my bad... I misread your post


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
I suspect I only got to 4Ghz by virtue of having a RO stepper and a EP45UD mobo. Most of the 4's list on the front page are, IMO impracticle for 24/7 use, given some of the vcores are so high. But hey... they can do it









Like I said in a previous post, I believe it was on fiddling with the skews, that allowed such an overclock. My previous high was 3.92 Ghz. The only change I made to get to 4 was changing the skews (See MIT previously posted).

Have a looky here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...lock-skew.html

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/119265...save-your.html

Thanks for those links! I will be sure to have a good read of them as soon as I get the chance. As for your MIT, I was unable to open it due to the file extension. (Have only got the standard document software installed like Notepad atm lol...)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Thanks for those links! I will be sure to have a good read of them as soon as I get the chance. As for your MIT, I was unable to open it due to the file extension. (Have only got the standard document software installed like Notepad atm lol...)


LOL... okay. Here ya go:


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! Grats Krissy! any progress is good progress!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Happy Turkey Day to all of the 4gig club members. Even if you don't live here in the States and don't normally celebrate it, have a Turkey Sammich with us and be ThankFull for all of the good things that have happened to you and yours this past year.

I made an early start. Had my Turkey in the slow cooker all day and just finished my first course.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Thanks PapaSmurf...

back at ya..


----------



## Dilyn

We are required to make a thankful list here at my house.

Should get to work on that


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's way past your bedtime young man....


----------



## theblah

Add me please.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501468


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's way past your bedtime young man....










Going out to Meijer at 3:15 (~45 minutes) with my mom to get an iPod touch for my step sister.
I get a donut. Only reason.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Krispy Kreme? Dunkin'? ??? I could use a donut but I'm too lazy to walk a mile to the nearest place to get one.


----------



## Dilyn

Speedway









88 cent donuts, and I have a coupon for a free icy. I'll probably get a 44 oz raspberry one








Hopefully they've got some glazed donuts OR white frosted with jimmies... Man those are my favorite


----------



## kalvin37

kalvin37
i7 875k @4.53GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501583


----------



## Eaglake

Eaglake
E8400 @4.4GHz
on stock cooler
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501975


----------



## Nooooob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


Eaglake
E8400 @4.4GHz
on stock cooler
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501975


Wow, what are the temps on it?!?!?!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nooooob*


Wow, what are the temps on it?!?!?!


62 and more but if it goes further I put one fan to blow on it








just to make sure it doesn't fry. though I ordered one of noctuas cpu coolers to make that little bastard cooler


----------



## saint19

saint19
Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1476317


----------



## Nooooob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


62 and more but if it goes further I put one fan to blow on it








just to make sure it doesn't fry. though I ordered one of noctuas cpu coolers to make that little bastard cooler










Simply Amazing! +rep


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


62 and more but if it goes further I put one fan to blow on it








just to make sure it doesn't fry. though I ordered one of noctuas cpu coolers to make that little bastard cooler










But what are they at full load, never mind you will fry it.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


But what are they at full load, never mind you will fry it.


Yea I think it'll fry


----------



## rgwoods

rgwoods
Q9550 @ 4.0ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502250

thks


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rgwoods*


rgwoods
Q9550 @ 4.0ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502250

thks


Congratz m8..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like people are spending Turkey Day OC'ing instead of overeating and watching FootBall.


----------



## Dilyn

What's to see?
They always lose anyways


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's because they got rid of Bobby Laine. They haven't been the same since.


----------



## Dilyn

They've been on a losing streak of like, what? Four years now?

I just give up on football.


----------



## amstech

I want in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502262

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f4...rent=proof.png


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


They've been on a losing streak of like, what? Four years now?

I just give up on football.


They've been on a losing streak since 1958 after they traded Bobby Laine. See http://curseofbobbylayne.com/wordpress/?page_id=447 for more details.

And how was the donut? Did they have the one you hoped for?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


I want in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502262

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f4...rent=proof.png










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## amstech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa Smurf*

Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502314


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


They've been on a losing streak since 1958 after they traded Bobby Laine. See http://curseofbobbylayne.com/wordpress/?page_id=447 for more details.


idk what you two are talking about







my team is winning
















but yea... im working on my overclock again... working my way to 4.5.... i need to do more the buss and voltages though...


----------



## saint19

Why i'm not in the list? I posted my validation link in the previous page.


----------



## amstech

Cmon Papa!








Don't you be slackin on me now!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


They've been on a losing streak since 1958 after they traded Bobby Laine. See http://curseofbobbylayne.com/wordpress/?page_id=447 for more details.

And how was the donut? Did they have the one you hoped for?


Poor guys









I actually got TWO donuts.








My mom's friend came a bit later, and she brought me a white frosted one with jimmies. My favorite. 
Then my mother and myself went off to Speedway. I got a 44 oz Blue Raspberry icy and a glazed donut. Was excellent.

Came home, took a nap, and woke up to fire alarms going off because my mom doesn't know how to cook rolls









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


idk what you two are talking about







my team is winning
















but yea... im working on my overclock again... working my way to 4.5.... i need to do more the buss and voltages though...


The score was 14-10 just a couple minutes ago, with 2 seconds left in the second quarter. 
Maybe I just looked at the screen wrong.

I should get to work on getting higher


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Why i'm not in the list? I posted my validation link in the previous page.


Try reading the first page. The list isn't updated immediately after posting your submission. You only posted 4 hours ago. Try using a little common sense.


----------



## saint19

Sorry I thought that you updated the thread and like you wrote I thought that th thread was updated.

My bad, sorry for that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Webster200x

Here you go mate.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1480649

PS. Can you guys help me to get lower voltages and fine tweak my system?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Webster200x* 
Here you go mate.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1480649

PS. Can you guys help me to get lower voltages and fine tweak my system?

















Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## KingT

Hehe *Papa* you should put this







as your avatar mate..







..

Keep up the good work..









CHEERS..


----------



## Webster200x

Here you are mate.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503067


----------



## SunBakedEmoKid

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503132


----------



## amstech

Here ya go man if ya didn't see my edited post.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502314


----------



## jak3z

Quite often I must say.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hehe *Papa* you should put this







as your avatar mate..







..

Keep up the good work..









CHEERS..


Nah. That would be rude. I don't like dropping the hammer on anyone. And thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Webster200x*


Here you are mate.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503067


Thanks. You'll be in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SunBakedEmoKid*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503132


You too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


Here ya go man if ya didn't see my edited post.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502314


Got it. Sorry I missed it the first time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Quite often I must say.


Quite often what??


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nah. That would be rude. I don't like dropping the hammer on anyone. And thanks.

Thanks. You'll be in the next update.

You too.

Got it. Sorry I missed it the first time.

Quite often what??


Someone asked how often you updated this thread, looks like it got


----------



## PapaSmurf

I try to update it every couple of days depending on submissions.


----------



## idahosurge

Please update me, I upped my clock a little.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503642


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idahosurge*


Please update me, I upped my clock a little.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503642


Gotcha.

And while we are at it there is a new 2GHz Club for those who have been able to OC at least 2GHz above their stock clocks. See the link in my sig. NG has already submitted 3 entries. This should be interesting.


----------



## Dilyn

Man NoGuru is just DOMINATING this forum


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Man NoGuru is just DOMINATING this forum










LOL, I don't know about that. I just happen to see the club open so I though I would throw a few entries in.
One of these days I will put all my CPU-Z's in one folder.


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502186

blergh


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, I don't know about that. I just happen to see the club open so I though I would throw a few entries in.
One of these days I will put all my CPU-Z's in one folder.


Thats what I did, I just copied from the bot then pasted in a txt file.


----------



## saint19

Hi again.

Here is another one that I found in my archive









saint19
Phenom II X4 955 C2 @ 4.0GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117612


----------



## Alwrath

You can add me to the club, my 24/7 rig 10 hours prime95 stable :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503731


----------



## idahosurge

Sorry to put you through the trouble, please change me back to 4.41GHz, I just crashed and I am not upping my voltages anymore than I already have.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427205


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wouldn't you know it. The minute I turn my back and start working on the other club everyone decides to start posting new submissions over here. That Murphy guy.

But everyone is updated here. I get the feeling I'm gonna be busy when that 2GHz Club takes off.


----------



## Dilyn

Ain't Murphy a jerk?


----------



## PapaSmurf

My dad used to say that Murphy was an optimist.


----------



## Dilyn

Seems ironic.


----------



## onnetz

here's an update to mine.
onnetz
E6300 wolfdale @ 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1468043

Edit: Tried for the 2ghz club but didn't make it.
onnetz
E6300 wolfdale @ 4.4
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504471


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well, if it's any consolation that's the second highest OC on an E6300 so far. That has to amount to something in my book.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Wouldn't you know it. The minute I turn my back and start working on the other club everyone decides to start posting new submissions over here. That Murphy guy.

But everyone is updated here. I get the feeling I'm gonna be busy when that 2GHz Club takes off.

Soon as we all buy i7-980s


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well, if it's any consolation that's the second highest OC on an E6300 so far. That has to amount to something in my book.

Thats cool. I see Halos did reach the 4.8 with 1.68v. I'm tempted to push it further but must resist. For now anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's probably a wise move. Maybe if you get a below 0F (-18C) day put the computer out on the front porch to take advantage of the cold to see what it will do. I used to do that a lot at one place I lived. Not as good as a DICE Pot, but it tends to work pretty well.


----------



## Alatar

-15C here...

might try something


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
-15C here...

might try something









That should help with the OC quite a bit. That's about +5F for the US folks. I guess I should have specified F in my previous posts.


----------



## ChosenLord

I'm in yey!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505104


----------



## pioneerisloud

You need to add in some more AMD chips to list







. Here's your very first Athlon II x4 to add







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504433


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.

As of November 27, 2010 we have 1147 verified submissions. 1055 are Intel and 92 are AMD. There are two unverified submissions as the person has deleted their validations so they can no longer be validated.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You need to add in some more AMD chips to list







. Here's your very first Athlon II x4 to add







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504433


Yes well... by some accident of fate the 4GHz Overclock Club *is* in the Intel section, but it is open to 4GHz overclocks of any processor.

Don't know what stategy would attract more AMD listings tho'


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You need to add in some more AMD chips to list







. Here's your very first Athlon II x4 to add







.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Yes well... by some accident of fate the 4GHz Overclock Club *is* in the Intel section, but it is open to 4GHz overclocks of any processor.

Don't know what stategy would attract more AMD listings tho'

That's probably due to the fact that there is an AMD 4GHz Club in the AMD CPU section. Unlike that one which is ONLY for AMD cpus, we will take ANY cpu you can get to over 4GHz. We don't care if it's an Intel, AMD, Cyrix, Zilog, Motorola, or whatever. All it has to do is be able to hit 4ghZ and run Windows long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation.

Oddly enough, they only have 183 TOTAL members in that one. Guess there aren't enough people running AMD's these days or they can't get them 4GHz like the Intel people do.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's probably due to the fact that there is an AMD 4GHz Club in the AMD CPU section. Unlike that one which is ONLY for AMD cpus, we will take ANY cpu you can get to over 4GHz. We don't care if it's an Intel, AMD, Cyrix, Zilog, Motorola, or whatever. All it has to do is be able to hit 4ghZ and run Windows long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation.

Oddly enough, they only have 183 TOTAL members in that one. Guess there aren't enough people running AMD's these days or they can't get them 4GHz like the Intel people do.

Meh, I don't have any prejudice as to what section this is under







. I saw 4GHz overclock club, I saw some AMD CPU's on the list...figured I qualified







.

The other one in the AMD section.....I think one 4GHz club is enough for me. Plus its BORING just comparing AMD's to AMD's. I think its neat that you're comparing how high Intels get vs. AMD's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wasn't on OCN when either club started, but from the dates it looks like this one started about 2 months before the AMD one did. After reading the first post over there it appears that it was kind of abandoned for a bit then brought back to life. I wouldn't be surprised if the AMD people gravitated over here while the other one was inactive, but I can't be certain of that. Maybe one of the members who was around then would know and could chime in.

But no matter what, we don't discriminate over here. We are equal opportunity OCers who will welcome anyone with the skill, nerve, and funds to go for it and celebrate their accomplishment with them.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I wasn't on OCN when either club started, but from the dates it looks like this one started about 2 months before the AMD one did. After reading the first post over there it appears that it was kind of abandoned for a bit then brought back to life. I wouldn't be surprised if the AMD people gravitated over here while the other one was inactive, but I can't be certain of that. Maybe one of the members who was around then would know and could chime in.

But no matter what, we don't discriminate over there. We are equal opportunity OCers who will welcome anyone with the skill, nerve, and funds to go for it and celebrate their accomplishment with them.









For the longest time (I'm honestly unsure on the exact time), this 4GHz club, and the 1GHz OC club were both Intel only.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:

equal opportunity OCers
lol, we're not chippist!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

with the 1GHz OC Club... I'd love to see more AMD entries...
seems like they are all 775's being submitted.


----------



## crantana

here......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501425


----------



## PapaSmurf

Man, you aren't messin' around. Took the top spot for the E8400 but you need to work on the i7 920 a bit as it is only second best.


----------



## crantana

haha......


----------



## alancsalt

Upgrading the E8500 figure:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506517


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just had to do it didn't you.









Last update for the night.


----------



## alancsalt

You know how it is, once you start.....


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Helmsdg* 
Put me all up on there, that list you done got had therrrrr.............
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1489806

--David--

GaLACTIC cLOCK! For duo 8400


----------



## alancsalt

I urrr, ahhhhh, ummmmmm,....... have no excuse. But that's as far as I can go without system change or other coolants.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507205


----------



## Plex

Hi! I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507021

i7 950 - 4,210MHz


----------



## PinkPenguin

Might as well join:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231635


----------



## Alwrath

Please update my info, lower voltage = sweet deal =)

http://img217.imageshack.us/f/cpu1.png/


----------



## onnetz

update.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507540

At that voltage I think I'm on the edge of what my psu can handle with this 9800gt installed.


----------



## KURTZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507562


----------



## loft

My turn...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507588


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


Might as well join:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231635


You already joined back in May and updated by submitting that validation back in June and are on the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwrath*


Please update my info, lower voltage = sweet deal =)

http://img217.imageshack.us/f/cpu1.png/










Re-read the rules in the first post.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm sitting at 4.5 right now. Time to get higher though









Maybe I can hit 5 and do some crazy voltage stuff. 2.0, anyone?









The best you'll be getting tonight, I'm afraid


----------



## Sethy666

Ive upped my clocks to 4.15 Ghz - validation in sig.

Im trying for 4.2 Ghz but the PC restarts or freezes 8hrs into Prime95 blend. Unfortunately, since Im running Prime95 while Im asleep... Im not sure where it gets to








Temps low 70c across all cores

Okay with 50 runs LinX and 30 runs IBT
Okay with 1hr CPU OCCT and OCCT Lin test (vcore stable)
Memtest okay

Any suggestions?

MIT enclosed


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Ive upped my clocks to 4.15 Ghz - validation in sig.

Im trying for 4.2 Ghz but the PC restarts or freezes 8hrs into Prime95 blend. Unfortunately, since Im running Prime95 while Im asleep... Im not sure where it gets to








Temps low 70c across all cores

Okay with 50 runs LinX and 30 runs IBT
Okay with 1hr CPU OCCT and OCCT Lin test (vcore stable)
Memtest okay

Any suggestions?

MIT enclosed

If it does that well in LinX, I'm pretty sure that you're fine









Does it pass Small FFTs just fine for 8+ hours? If it goes for 12 hours straight, then I'd say that the RAM is at fault here.


----------



## likai

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508198

I'm in!!
Core i5 750








finally hit 4Ghz yay~~


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
If it does that well in LinX, I'm pretty sure that you're fine









Does it pass Small FFTs just fine for 8+ hours? If it goes for 12 hours straight, then I'd say that the RAM is at fault here.

I really cant say







Like I said, when I woken up and checked - the PC rebooted.

Large FFTs concentrate on RAM? Ill have to run that one by itself to find out.

if its is the ram, would upping the MCH core or MCH skew or Vram help?

I fold, so I dont what to sending rubbish to Standford.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sethy, I would post that in the EP45-UD3 thread. There are more people watching that thread than this one that could help. Link in my Sig.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Ive upped my clocks to 4.15 Ghz - validation in sig.

Im trying for 4.2 Ghz but the PC restarts or freezes 8hrs into Prime95 blend. Unfortunately, since Im running Prime95 while Im asleep... Im not sure where it gets to








Temps low 70c across all cores

Okay with 50 runs LinX and 30 runs IBT
Okay with 1hr CPU OCCT and OCCT Lin test (vcore stable)
Memtest okay

Any suggestions?

MIT enclosed

Run blend with lower multi x6 so that OC is not being effected with Vcore issue..

That 1,6V VTT/FSB is a









GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
I really cant say







Like I said, when I woken up and checked - the PC rebooted.

Large FFTs concentrate on RAM? Ill have to run that one by itself to find out.

if its is the ram, would upping the MCH core or MCH skew or Vram help?

Small and Large FFTs stress the FSB (both in different ways). I'm not sure on the specifics of how they do it, but they both stress the FSB. Blend focuses more on the FSB and RAM.
So if you do a Small FFTs run and it goes for about 12 hours or so, then you've narrowed it down to just the RAM being unstable.
As for stopping that, I'd say either a skew or a small bump in voltage would fix it. Since you're on a quad, skews are helpful, but I'm not sure how helpful or how to use them because I don't have to









But, as I said, if you can do thirty runs of LinX without an issue, you're probably 100% (or very close to it) stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sethy, I would post that in the EP45-UD3 thread. There are more people watching that thread than this one that could help. Link in my Sig.

And there would be more information on voltages and *possibly* skews in the Setup UD3* Voltages link in MY sig








But yes, the UD3* Owners thread has more credible people and people who've used quads


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sethy, I would post that in the EP45-UD3 thread. There are more people watching that thread than this one that could help. Link in my Sig.

Yes, your right... sorry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Run blend with lower multi x6 so that OC is not being effected with Vcore issue..

That 1,6V VTT/FSB is a









GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..

Yeah! Something to try. Thanks


----------



## saint19

Hi PapaSmurf.

Can you please correct my nick in the Phenom II X4 955?, I see it today and is "aaint".

Thanks fro your help and patience with me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
Hi PapaSmurf.

Can you please correct my nick in the Phenom II X4 955?, I see it today and is "aaint".

Thanks fro your help and patience with me.









Sorry about that. It'll be corrected in the next update later this evening.


----------



## idahosurge

This one is stable, please update me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505978


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

testing the water's with this one... could be updating on this one again soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508113


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
testing the water's with this one... could be updating on this one again soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508113

You better keep working with that one. You are less than 100MHz out of first place of the E5200's with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. Comcast is really being a PITB this weekend.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You better keep working with that one. You are less than 100MHz out of first place of the E5200's with it.

i'll be working on this one for awhile... i booted in xp and forgot to validate at 4820.5.... but i was running low on dry ice and switched out to the UD7 & 920 to try some 3D benchies.... thx for the heads up tho...


----------



## PapaSmurf

4.79172 GHz is the top spot for an E5200. I expect you to beat that by at least 50MHz.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
4.79172 GHz is the top spot for an E5200. I expect you to beat that by at least 50MHz.









no problem... should be by next weekend... still tweaking some settings on the TPower i45.... i would guess this thing should do 5.0 with some luck..


----------



## Caden2

me me me!!
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508462

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/1...4hrprime95.png


----------



## jcniest5

Also include mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508477


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcniest5* 
Also include mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508477









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 







Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Your a hard task master


----------



## 2danimm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1509423


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Your a hard task master










That requirement was in place long before I took over the club. In fact, I am a bit more lenient that some of the previous owners have been about it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Updated. Comcast is really being a PITB this weekend.


Comcast's DNS servers were down this weekend, mostly for the East Coast people.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know what it was, but the last couple of weeks the building where I live kept getting kicked offline with Sunday being the worst. I could stay on for 5 minutes then get kicked off for 10 or 15. It would reconnect for 10 minutes then be down for 20. This would keep happening for a few hours when it would require a modem reset. It seems fine this afternoon, but who know how long that will last. The building manager is supposed to be looking into it, but he doesn't seem real enthusiastic about doing it.


----------



## Dilyn

I had a similar issue a couple weeks ago.
I hate Comcast...
Had to get the modem reset by them several times in order to fix the connection. It's finally stabilized, but who knows for how long.

I wish they would get their heads out of their arses and get to work on fixing their servers and whatnot... The amount of drop I get in speeds during peek hours around here is ridiculous. I need to be watching a Youtube video at midnight for it to load fast enough to be watchable at 720p


----------



## Dilyn

EDIT
DP. I soz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
EDIT
DP. I soz









We'll blame it on Comcast.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
We'll blame it on Comcast.










I'm good with that.


----------



## Sathirian

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1509917


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## Striker36

good to see i wasn't the only one... i was offline for 4 hours on Sunday.... it sucked.... but i DID start playing through Metro 2033 on Ranger Hard mode and started pushing the clocks back up on one of my other BIOSs im at 4.35 on that one... but i think i need to start working skews before i can get farther on ANY voltage..... i hate being a noob.... oh and my temps are fine... i dont get above 55 when running Hyper Pi.. and after 15 mins of burn test it is hanging out at about 70*c


----------



## SharkGTX

Hi! I got a new (improved) result on my i7 920 on watercooling loop!

5215.92 Mhz [1.693V]
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5215.92_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511093


----------



## PapaSmurf

Good luck with it Striker. It takes some time, but I'm sure you will figure it out.

Shark, that moved you into the number 3 spot among the 920's. Only need another 60 MHz to claim the top spot for those.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Good luck with it Striker. It takes some time, but I'm sure you will figure it out.

Shark, that moved you into the number 3 spot among the 920's. Only need another 60 MHz to claim the top spot for those.


thanks boss.... any suggestions? you have NO IDEA how much i want 4.5









even though ill never use it


----------



## Dilyn

I wish I didn't have this massive FSB wall at 533, even though I'll never use it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thanks boss.... any suggestions? you have NO IDEA how much i want 4.5









even though ill never use it










I'm not up on OC'ng the iCore systems, especially on an EVGA board. Sorry. You should start a thread in the Intel Motherboards section though. That's where you'll probably get the most help.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Updated. Comcast is really being a PITB this weekend.

Hey Papa I had similar issues with comcast a few months ago. After about 10 phone calls a new modem and 2 tech visits they told me nothing was wrong with their service but the more I read about it on the web made me go looking for the answer myself. It turned out to be an old splitter in one of my cable lines (not even the modem line) that was hooked up to an old tv that was causing interference in the line and occasionally causing internet problems. I haven't had a single issue with my comcast internet since removing the splitter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Hey Papa I had similar issues with comcast a few months ago. After about 10 phone calls a new modem and 2 tech visits they told me nothing was wrong with their service but the more I read about it on the web made me go looking for the answer myself. It turned out to be an old splitter in one of my cable lines (not even the modem line) that was hooked up to an old tv that was causing interference in the line and occasionally causing internet problems. I haven't had a single issue with my comcast internet since removing the splitter. Hope this helps.

it was them for sure this time... their were outages for extended periods of time all up and down the east coast


----------



## mretgis

mretgis I7 950 @ 4008.88 MHz Proof

batch in system


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1510111


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wish it was that simple. The building (a residential hotel) I live in provides free WiFi to all of the residents included in the rent so I don't have direct access to the modem or the router. The manager of the building is supposed to be looking into the problem, but he doesn't seem to be in any hurry. I've been able to troubleshoot it to some extent and it appears to be a bad modem that get's overloaded when the traffic gets high and shuts down until it cools off. I will tell him to check the splitters. I did notice the trouble did get worse shortly after ComCast was here installing the Digital to Analog converter box so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## SharkGTX

*PapaSmurf*

Thanks! I did it on water!!!! No LN2/SS/Dice!!!
Only water loop!!!

I can't get any Mhz more... on water.
Maybe with open window, with -25C outside


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I wish it was that simple. The building (a residential hotel) I live in provides free WiFi to all of the residents included in the rent so I don't have direct access to the modem or the router. The manager of the building is supposed to be looking into the problem, but he doesn't seem to be in any hurry. I've been able to troubleshoot it to some extent and it appears to be a bad modem that get's overloaded when the traffic gets high and shuts down until it cools off. I will tell him to check the splitters. I did notice the trouble did get worse shortly after ComCast was here installing the Digital to Analog converter box so that might have something to do with it.

I figured you wouldn't have much control over it when you said your "building" lol. I live on the east coast and haven't had any issues with my internet but a few guys at work were *****ing about theirs going out over the weekend.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
*PapaSmurf*

Thanks! I did it on water!!!! No LN2/SS/Dice!!!
Only water loop!!!

I can't get any Mhz more... on water.
Maybe with open window, with -25C outside









That might do it. Isn't it frustrating to be so close and yet so far? I'm sure that the weather will drop enough before too long for you to be able to get that extra 60MHz to take the top spot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I figured you wouldn't have much control over it when you said your "building" lol. I live on the east coast and haven't had any issues with my internet but a few guys at work were *****ing about theirs going out over the weekend.

I'm beginning to think I don't want to talk about it any more today if you know what I mean. I don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## SharkGTX

*PapaSmurf*

I'll hope








Thanks


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
*PapaSmurf*

I'll hope








Thanks

What rad are you using, Mr. Shark?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
*PapaSmurf*

Thanks! I did it on water!!!! No LN2/SS/Dice!!!
Only water loop!!!

I can't get any Mhz more... on water.
Maybe with open window, with -25C outside









I think he should save that top spot for me when I get my board back.
Although that is EXTREMELY impressive on water.

Did the chip scale with the voltage increase or is that your max BCLK?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


What rad are you using, Mr. Shark?


Just Dmitry








I'm using a black [Mo-RA 2 Pro] on the wall + 9x120mm Nanoxia Fx+12 600-200rpm


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think he should save that top spot for me when I get my board back.
Although that is EXTREMELY impressive on water.

Did the chip scale with the voltage increase or is that your max BCLK?


ThanX! My max BCLK - 269


----------



## SharkGTX

*Here is my pics of setup:
*







*Схема контура (мониторы убранны):*


----------



## jcniest5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


Okay, I get it. Since my 920 is now on a different motherboard/PC, which can't OC that high, I will redo the validation at some other time when I have time to put it back on the MSI Eclipse Plus. Thanks...


----------



## ikem

got 4514 mhz on air....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511761


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikem* 
got 4514 mhz on air....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511761

And we have a new leader in the Phenom II X6 1090T's.










Updated


----------



## ikem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
And we have a new leader in the Phenom II X6 1090T's.










Updated

another









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513055

im done for today...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Impressive.


----------



## saint19

Nice overclock ikem, I tried again and only can get 4.5GHz

I'm not sure if go above the 1.6V with my current cooler is safe.

Can you please update my validation PapaSmurf?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513402


----------



## PapaSmurf

Will do. It'll be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## jtr07c

New to overclocking, first real shot at it. 4.1 on 1.29vcore, can probably improve it but happy for the moment.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513467


----------



## 8800Gamer

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hi papasmurf, my name is richard and my pc is richard-pc it won't let me change the name even if I do the special validation thing.

Add me please.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Papa... i just looked and realized my i5 760 was incorrect.

Quote:



i5 760 @ 4.77965 GHz ~ XtremeCuztoms PROOF


newest one is 4840.12 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414188


----------



## PapaSmurf

8800Gamer, you have to make the change when you validate it thru CPU-Z. Follow the instructions in the first post and you'll see how to do it. The two screenshots are not acceptable, only an actual CPU-Z Validation Link. Sorry.

Xtreme it will be updated in the next update.


----------



## 8800Gamer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513553

here you go


----------



## PapaSmurf

That works.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated...


----------



## KURTZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharkGTX*


*Here is my pics of setup:
*







*Схема контура (мониторы убранны):*





simply awesome!!!


----------



## 8800Gamer

I wanted to ask you, I'm having a hard time going over 4ghz on my cpu I want to hit 4.2 at least but I noticed most people stop at the 4ghz range for overclocking the i5-750..


----------



## KURTZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8800Gamer* 
I wanted to ask you, I'm having a hard time going over 4ghz on my cpu I want to hit 4.2 at least but I noticed most people stop at the 4ghz range for overclocking the i5-750..

dude, just give it some voltage ...







just kiddin ...









however, maybe you need some 1.35/1.38 vCC to hit 4.0gigs ... or even 1.40+ and much more to hit 4.2 ...


----------



## Ulfhednin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514644

Humbly requesting membership


----------



## PapaSmurf

Accepted. You'll be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## Ulfhednin

Thank you, kindly


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Anyone that polite deserves special attention.


----------



## battlecryawesome

He seems a little to nice to be in this club... like me..


----------



## Verone

I've recently stabilised my i7 980x at 4.8 GHz, although I'm pushing for more.

Proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513656


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
He seems a little to nice to be in this club... like me..









Someone's mother did a good job raising that one. Or maybe he is just tryin' to butter me up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verone* 
I've recently stabilised my i7 980x at 4.8 GHz, although I'm pushing for more.

Proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513656

Keep pushing it man. You only need about 260MHz more to take the top spot for the 980X's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## Verone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 

Keep pushing it man. You only need about 260MHz more to take the top spot for the 980X's.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515048

I've been playing Eve Online with this overclock for a couple of hours now, had a bit of a play around with Crysis too and it's still perfectly stable. I'm going to prime95 the ass off it in the morning.

I'm a bit dissapointed though, as can I hell get the machine to push past 5GHz.

It'll POST, but I generally get a hard freeze or a BSOD as soon as it goes to boot to Windows. It just seems like this brick wall that I've hit. My temperatures are good, and on load I'm hovering at around 58 degrees.

If anyone has any settings or advice that they can give for pushing that bit further with both the processor and my RAM, I'd really appreciate it.

This is my first time overclocking an i7 machine so I'm a little green to it. It feels so different to the old Q series quadcores.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verone* 
I've recently stabilised my i7 980x at 4.8 GHz, although I'm pushing for more.

Proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513656


----------



## ikem

keep stretching ahead

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515297


----------



## jak3z

My 4.4 Ghz run. Temp today is low enough to push it.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515547

Well looks like it's the max I can do with this CPU, at more than 220 FSB it won't even POST no matter what voltage. With 21x multiplier I can't get it to boot windows 220x10 not even at 1.55v

Managed to boot at 4.5 Ghz with 21x multi.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515604


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verone* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515048

I've been playing Eve Online with this overclock for a couple of hours now, had a bit of a play around with Crysis too and it's still perfectly stable. I'm going to prime95 the ass off it in the morning.

I'm a bit dissapointed though, as can I hell get the machine to push past 5GHz.

It'll POST, but I generally get a hard freeze or a BSOD as soon as it goes to boot to Windows. It just seems like this brick wall that I've hit. My temperatures are good, and on load I'm hovering at around 58 degrees.

If anyone has any settings or advice that they can give for pushing that bit further with both the processor and my RAM, I'd really appreciate it.

This is my first time overclocking an i7 machine so I'm a little green to it. It feels so different to the old Q series quadcores.









Well having 24 Gigs of RAM is not helping your OC, lol. I bet if you pulled half of them you could get it to post over 5 GHz.
Can you post your basic settings? Let's see what you can tune to get her up there. What is your exact cooling, CPU and MOBO?


----------



## KURTZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jak3z* 
My 4.4 Ghz run. Temp today is low enough to push it.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515547

Well looks like it's the max I can do with this CPU, at more than 220 FSB it won't even POST no matter what voltage. With 21x multiplier I can't get it to boot windows 220x10 not even at 1.55v

Managed to boot at 4.5 Ghz with 21x multi.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515604

wonderful stuff dude ... keep rolling!


----------



## Rocabiliz

Finally 4GHz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515890
Yay crappy C0's! Ridiculous amount of voltage, I know.. :\\


----------



## jcniest5

Okay, finally got my 950 to 4Ghz. Here's the validation link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516232


----------



## PapaSmurf

Everyone will be in the next update. Good job folks.


----------



## onnetz

Got another one for you.
Q6600 @ 4104.45mhz 1.56v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516571


----------



## Lefty67

Well I am new to Intel OC'ing so Im happy that I got my 930 stable at 4.0ghz. Now to lower my voltage.
CPU-Z

The load temps are ok now since I added another fan for Push/Pull on my ECO.


----------



## Jelah

Damn guys, i don't think I'm going to hit 5.0 with this board ether







Been super busy the last couple weeks, so i finally gave it an attempt tonight, and i dont think i can even clock past what my UD4P did before i killed it


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's a bummer.

Updated.


----------



## jcniest5

Latest 4.315Ghz speed with validation screen.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517353


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. And congrats.


----------



## swisha

Swisha @ 4.038 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516533


----------



## jtr07c

Edit2:
12 more hours of weaking and I think I've hit my ceiling of 4.426. I'll post a p95 24 hour blend when it completes but fairly confident it'll make it there (4 hours so far). Promise I won't post again for a week.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520402

Edit: probably could go higher but found the system more stable/faster with upped uncore multi, still figuring this all out.


----------



## jcniest5

Okay, this is my 920 speed at 4.315Ghz with validation. Please add it to the 920 group.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1519285


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice work guys. You'll all be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## AK-47

my 24/7 4.0Ghz stable OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517117


----------



## overclockingXTC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513496


----------



## andrewq2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520760

4ghz @ 1.28vcore 20 passes of linx


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## 8800Gamer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1521993

New!! Core i5-750 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## jbalsa2

AMD 1055T stock 2.8

I get a BSOD at 4.1









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522381

Thanks allot!
-Jason

P.S.
The only reason I join clubs is because I feel the need to be socially accepted, though I have been rather unsuccessful lately.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## TheNutzRutz

My validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523592


----------



## amgsport

Most recent run....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523611


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome aboard. You'll be added in the next update later this evening.


----------



## Eaglake

Managed to pull a little more juice
update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523676


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice increase. Moved you up 9 spots if my math is correct.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yo, papa, update my entry to 4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523758

BTW that was done on air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What did you do, put it out in a snow drift for that run?


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< I sat in the cold for 3 hours XD

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...66-4-2ghz.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've done that. OC'd a Mobile Barton 2600 to about 2.75GHz when it was app. 55F below zero. But I thought you said you did it on AIR? The vid's show it using an H50 and that is Water.


----------



## onnetz

Looks like I need to work on my q6600 oc some more.


----------



## Man_Utd_4Ever

Plz Put My name in your list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524093


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Man_Utd_4Ever*


Plz Put My name in your list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524093


you may want to re-read the OP before you get the REJECTED stamp


----------



## Man_Utd_4Ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you may want to re-read the OP before you get the REJECTED stamp


Why ???


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *man_utd_4ever*


why ???











Quote:



submitted by admin-pc | wed, 08 dec 2010 03:56:42 +0100 | validated by cpu-z 1.56


admin-pc :d


----------



## wermad

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524356


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Man_Utd_4Ever*


Plz Put My name in your list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524093










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you may want to re-read the OP before you get the REJECTED stamp



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Man_Utd_4Ever*


Why ???










Common sense for one. It would have saved you the embarrassment of getting the Rejected Stamp for not reading the instructions for joining that are in the first post of the thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## MCBrown.CA

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524983


----------



## Man_Utd_4Ever

sorry ,i fixed it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525287


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's better. You'll both be in the next update.


----------



## USFORCES

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524107


----------



## Polska

Yay finally. Question. I finally managed to get a 4ghz stable chip, however with IBT testing I load in the mid 70s. I know this is on the high side, however I think it should be fine for 24/7 usage. 100% load while folding for instance doesn't break 60C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525780


----------



## Dilyn

60C while folding?
You'll be fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1524107










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Yay finally. Question. I finally managed to get a 4ghz stable chip, however with IBT testing I load in the mid 70s. I know this is on the high side, however I think it should be fine for 24/7 usage. 100% load while folding for instance doesn't break 60C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525780


That will be fine for Folding. Just keep it under 70C and there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


FORCES-PC









Thanks anyhow,
FORCES


----------



## ITOzann

max load temp - 76* (h50)


----------



## PapaSmurf

ITOzann, you are supposed to post a CPU-Z Validation Link, not a screenshot. I'll accept it this time since I can read the validation number, but next time it's a Validation Link only.


----------



## ITOzann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
ITOzann, you are supposed to post a CPU-Z Validation Link, not a screenshot. I'll accept it this time since I can read the validation number, but next time it's a Validation Link only.

apologies sir!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525975


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ITOzann* 
max load temp - 76* (h50)
Plus Image

They don't want a pic. You didn't read the first page, or posts above? They want this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525975


----------



## ITOzann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
They don't want a pic. You didn't read the first page, or posts above? They want this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525975

it is on my previous post mate


----------



## alancsalt

i'm getting too slow....


----------



## dedmonwakin

Intel Core i7 870 4.28GHz
dedmonwakin


----------



## jcrew3002

Hello

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1527285


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Please update my OC, I figured it'd be better to post my 24/7 stabler OC

I'm already on the list , HunT3R.! i7 860

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528874

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Will do.


----------



## Arctucas

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528895


----------



## Live_free

I'm at 4Ghz, proof in sig. Add me to teh list.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## chowtyme2

I got my correct OCN name on this one

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530276


----------



## S.O.S

can i Join 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530511


----------



## paras

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530446

4.0 24/7 on i7 950


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.O.S*


can i Join 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530511










Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## eloverton2

here's my AMD 970x4 @ 4.08

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530626

two more entries coming soon...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Congratulation on entering the first Phenom II X4 970 and for being the 100th AMD entry.


----------



## paras

am i eligible?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


am i eligible?


Sure are. You'll be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Congratulation on entering the first Phenom II X4 970 and for being the 100th AMD entry.











its definitely a much better overclocker than my 965.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 







Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.

Cause the dots are missing?


----------



## S.O.S

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530726
Is this right
but i am not sure it is stable i didn't make a stability test yet
Opppps!!!
i did the stability test and after 2 mins boom this blue screen appeared


----------



## Comatosed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530737
add me please


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Cause the dots are missing?









Basically yes. The complete OCN User Name wasn't in the Submitted By Field.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S.O.S* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530726
Is this right
but i am not sure it is stable i didn't make a stability test yet
Opppps!!!
i did the stability test and after 2 mins boom this blue screen appeared

This club has nothing to do with stability, only the ability of being able to OC the system to a minimum of 4.0GHz long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation. Computer stability is a myth anyway. As soon as the temperature in the room changes, dusta accumulates inside the case, you add, remove, or change any file in the operating system, or any number of other variables changes the parameters from which it passed any stability tests have changed rendering the results invalid. Anyone who states (or thinks) that their system is 100% stable 100% of the time doesn't know what they are talking about, especially if they are running a Windows OS or Overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Comatosed* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530737
add me please









You'll be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
This club has nothing to do with stability, only the ability of being able to OC the system to a minimum of 4.0GHz long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation. Computer stability is a myth anyway. As soon as the temperature in the room changes, dusta accumulates inside the case, you add, remove, or change any file in the operating system, or any number of other variables changes the parameters from which it passed any stability tests have changed rendering the results invalid. Anyone who states (or thinks) that their system is 100% stable 100% of the time doesn't know what they are talking about, especially if they are running a Windows OS or Overclocking.

I believe if its stable enough to fold, its stable enough.


----------



## TurboTurtle

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528637

This puppy OCs like butter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eloverton2* 
I believe if its stable enough to fold, its stable enough.

I hear that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528637

This puppy OCs like butter.

Anyone who can't get an i7 up to 4GHz isn't trying. You have to work harder to NOT run at 4.0 on one of them.


----------



## grandestfail9190

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530842
This wasn't that long ago either.


----------



## DigitalRaypist

980x 4.1ghz

http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530922


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitalRaypist* 
980x 4.1ghz

http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530922

In the future please be more careful when inputting your link.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

testing on air / water...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531051

more test to follow


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Triangle

[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532148


----------



## Nemesis158

i7 920 @ 4.001Ghz, put me in!:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533198


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis158* 
i7 920 @ 4.001Ghz, put me in!:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533198

I respond to requests better than I do to demands.

Otherwise, the list is updated up to post 4095


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I respond to requests better than I do to demands.

Otherwise, the list is updated up to post 4095

ok, im sorry, wasnt meaning it like that







can you please put me it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's better. You'll be included in the next update.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Sorry for posting the actual image should have made it a link but add me!


----------



## Awaz

Reached 4 Ghz on my i5-750 the other day. IBT 5 times stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530918


----------



## roflolol

i7 950, 4.0 Ghz! [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534233http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534233[/url[/URL]]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Awaz said:


> Reached 4 Ghz on my i5-750 the other day. IBT 5 times stable. [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530918


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530918[/url][/quote[/URL]]


roflolol said:


> i7 950, 4.0 Ghz! [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534233


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534233[/url][/quote[/URL]] Did either of you bother to read the submission rules prior to posting? It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Plex

roflolol said:


> i7 950, 4.0 Ghz! [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534233


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534233[/url][/quote[/URL]] A little off-topic here... but you did notice that you're running dual-channel with a triple-channel capable board and chip, right?


----------



## roflolol

PapaSmurf said:


> Did either of you bother to read the submission rules prior to posting? It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Dilyn




roflolol said:


> And yes, I am aware- I'm picking up another 4gb kit soon, I was just out of money lol.


 You should pick up a six gigabyte kit instead


----------



## Plex




roflolol said:


> And yes, I am aware- I'm picking up another 4gb kit soon, I was just out of money lol.


 Phew. You mean another 2GB kit, right? (the answer to that is yes) :lachen:


----------



## roflolol




Plex said:


> Phew. You mean another 2GB kit, right? (the answer to that is yes) :lachen:


 Yes lol- that was a legitimate type-o.


----------



## Dilyn

Thank God. I was scared for a second :wth:


----------



## roflolol

Ugh- apparently there are no 2GB ripjaws kits. At least that gives me an excuse to go for an 8 gig kit lol


----------



## Plex




roflolol said:


> Ugh- apparently there are no 2GB ripjaws kits. At least that gives me an excuse to go for an 8 gig kit lol


 How do you propose evenly dividing your 2x2x8 into three parts? Snapping that 8GB kit into three equal pieces will not work, I can assure you! I also don't think 8 is divisible by 3 . You need to find a 2GB kit with similar speeds and timings. That, or just find a new 3x2GB pack to replace yours. Granted, you are running in dual-channel now. They are... "backwards compatible," if you will; however, you are neglecting to take advantage of a pretty massive feature that comes with your Sabertooth and that 1336 chip. If you put this rig together recently, I would have waited until I was able to purchase the appropriate amount of RAM if I were you .


----------



## roflolol




Plex said:


> How do you propose evenly dividing your 2x2x8 into three parts? Snapping that 8GB kit into three equal pieces will not work, I can assure you! I also don't think 8 is divisible by 3 . You need to find a 2GB kit with similar speeds and timings. That, or just find a new 3x2GB pack to replace yours. Granted, you are running in dual-channel now. They are... "backwards compatible," if you will; however, you are neglecting to take advantage of a pretty massive feature that comes with your Sabertooth and that 1336 chip. If you put this rig together recently, I would have waited until I was able to purchase the appropriate amount of RAM if I were you .


 Eight isn't, but the last time I checked, twelve was, and I wasn't intending to remove the old ram. It's not an issue, they'll all be the same sticks by the same manufacturer at the same timings. 6 sticks at 2 gigs apiece, we have ourselves a triple channel!


----------



## Plex




roflolol said:


> Eight isn't, but the last time I checked, twelve was, and I wasn't intending to remove the old ram. It's not an issue, they'll all be the same sticks by the same manufacturer at the same timings. 6 sticks at 2 gigs apiece, we have ourselves a triple channel!


 True! And make it that much harder to OC your CPU. :lachen: But hey if you need such an insane amount of memory then that's the price you have to pay, right? And I only said 8 wasn't divisible because you said "8GB kit."


----------



## roflolol




Plex said:


> True! And make it that much harder to OC your CPU. :lachen: But hey if you need such an insane amount of memory then that's the price you have to pay, right? And I only said 8 wasn't divisible because you said "8GB kit."


 True dat xD. Anyways, what respectable overclocker wouldn't seek out stupidly high performance? And the ripjaws have a bit of an edge because theyre rated at 1.5 rather than 1.65, so they will have bigger tolerances. Plus I'm not running the ram too far out of spec- just 1673 at the moment. Unless I get a bad stick, I can get them all there.


----------



## Plex




roflolol said:


> True dat xD. Anyways, what respectable overclocker wouldn't seek out stupidly high performance? And the ripjaws have a bit of an edge because theyre rated at 1.5 rather than 1.65, so they will have bigger tolerances. Plus I'm not running the ram too far out of spec- just 1673 at the moment. Unless I get a bad stick, I can get them all there.


 I would ask what you're doing with your rig that having 12GB of memory would give you any kind of performance boost; but alas, I don't want to derail this thread any further. In most cases, adding more sticks of RAM would be a decrease in performance, or at the very least, require you to zap your CPU with more voltage to remain at the same clock.


----------



## roflolol

I'm fairly new to the overclocking game, and I agree that we shouldn't derail the thread further. I'm happy to learn- would you please PM me and try and explain/ give suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Plex




roflolol said:


> I'm fairly new to the overclocking game, and I agree that we shouldn't derail the thread further. I'm happy to learn- would you please PM me and try and explain/ give suggestions? Thanks


 Absolutely, or start another thread. I'll PM when I get to a computer. I'd be happy to explain why more DIMMs can make OCing a headache.


----------



## alancsalt

Nothing "wrong" with using 4GB. Might even make OC easier. Better to have fully matched set though, whatever amount u use.


----------



## roflolol

Well, I could just pick up another 4 gig kit, and only use one dimm, although that'd feel like a waste of 30 dollars.


----------



## USFORCES

>>>>USFORCES 980x @ 5011.9MHz on Water!
That was so easy I might try 5.1-5.2 soon...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534617


----------



## ttaylor0024

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534667

Will go higher once I get some FSB stuff figured out...


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534703

i7 930 d0
4199.93


----------



## dVeLoPe

Update me into the list with my 4.2ghz from page 410 for now but im at 4.3 and counting!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe;11640473*
> Update me into the list with my 4.2ghz from page 410 for now but im at 4.3 and counting!


Page 410 doesn't tell me anything without knowing how many posts per page you have set in your USER CP. Always use the POST number in threads as they stay the same no matter how many PPP one uses. Plus I can't update anything without a valid CPU-Z Validation Link. Screenshots aren't accepted.

Everyone is is added and the lists have been updated.


----------



## dVeLoPe

you added me with my results from page 410 which I was @ 4.2ghz this post where you said its not valid because I didnt click validate on cpu-z shows that its running IBT which proves it is atcually stable at those speeds are you going to make it so you MUST PROVIDE PROOF that its not only running at that speed but completes certain tests!?!
I could easily type in 200x22 and thats 4.414ghz but will it be stable who knows? lols..


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*


you added me with my results from page 410 which I was @ 4.2ghz this post where you said its not valid because I didnt click validate on cpu-z shows that its running IBT which proves it is atcually stable at those speeds are you going to make it so you MUST PROVIDE PROOF that its not only running at that speed but completes certain tests!?!
I could easily type in 200x22 and thats 4.414ghz but will it be stable who knows? lols..


the i7/i5 stability club is located here this club is to determine the maximum validated overclock. this club is well maintained and organized and serves as a good reference as to what clocks are possible with different chips. there is no need to UNLEASH THE CAPS LOCK because you atcually just didn't validate your overclock according to the club rules. that is all /rant


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*


you added me with my results from page 410 which I was @ 4.2ghz this post where you said its not valid because I didnt click validate on cpu-z shows that its running IBT which proves it is atcually stable at those speeds are you going to make it so you MUST PROVIDE PROOF that its not only running at that speed but completes certain tests!?!
I could easily type in 200x22 and thats 4.414ghz but will it be stable who knows? lols..


When I added you before you had a CPU-Z Validation Link in your submission which is why I added it. I can't add your updated stats because you didn't follow the guidelines that are clearly spelled out in the very first post, guidelines that you were obviously aware of 18 hours prior to your updated submission. Don't get all huffy because you screwed up. The rules are there for a reason and will be strictly adhered to. If you don't like it that's just too bad.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


the i7/i5 stability club is located here


im new here didnt know about that link.. lol gonna try for 4.4stable need help!


----------



## eloverton2

my second entry 1090T @ 4.27 folding stable:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535981


----------



## beoagate

4.01 Ghz, 24/7 stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536573


----------



## HuskyPeter

Rig in spec.

Validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536966


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## HuskyPeter

didnt i qualify?







I aint in the list after ur update.


----------



## dennyb

Hey Papa can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536519


----------



## SharkGTX

Take a look on my Core i7 920 @ 5090Mhz on AIR!!! (with ambient temp 7C):
Air cooler: Prolimatech Armageddon + 2x 140mm Nanoxia DX14 1200rpm

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1090814_sharkgtx_cpu_z_core_i7_920_5090.5_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536915


----------



## BNT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537405
Will probably get higher if and when I get a better cooler.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuskyPeter;11654011*
> didnt i qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aint in the list after ur update.


You didn't look very hard as you are right there on the list at the 4.00502 that you submitted PRIOR to the update using this validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536605 I don't know why you would edit a post with a new validation link 6 HOURS AFTER an update and expect it to be included or even noticed. Next time use a little common sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11655202*
> Hey Papa can I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536519


Sure can. Just submit a validation that conforms to the guidelines. See post number 1 for details. And I see that you finally finished with that E2180 that you got by accident.


----------



## dennyb

Here ya go Papa- I went ahead and upped the speed for good measure. And yeah I enjoyed the 2180 Thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537542


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's better. I'll get everyone in later today in the next update.


----------



## dVeLoPe

hey denny can you pm a screen shot of everest to compare voltage i cant for the life of me get this thing stable at 21x200 it does 22x191 for like 4.3ghz stable but not correct ram speeds so i rather leave it at 20x200 for 4.0 but hey 4.2 sounds nice lols what gives!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe;11658729*
> hey denny can you pm a screen shot of everest to compare voltage i cant for the life of me get this thing stable at 21x200 it does 22x191 for like 4.3ghz stable but not correct ram speeds so i rather leave it at 20x200 for 4.0 but hey 4.2 sounds nice lols what gives!


I PMed you --but thought I would post here as well. My 4.2GHz link is not stable It is just a boot using my 4.0 voltage settings. Don't want to mislead anyone. You can see my screenshot for a stable 4.0 in the i5 760 club -post #396


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11629733*
> That's better. You'll be included in the next update.


Ok, youve updated 3 times now since this and i still dont see myself in the list. i made sure i waited before posting this, i figured 3 updates was long enough. hope you didnt forget me....









so you dont have to go back and find the original post i'll post it again for ya








i7 920 @ 4.00117 : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533198


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11666141*
> Ok, youve updated 3 times now since this and i still dont see myself in the list. i made sure i waited before posting this, i figured 3 updates was long enough. hope you didnt forget me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you dont have to go back and find the original post i'll post it again for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 920 @ 4.00117 : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533198


You're listed as an i5-750


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11666381*
> You're listed as an i5-750

















wha?????? what is this i dont even.........


----------



## alancsalt

(Sorry, heartless of me i know....)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nemesis158, not sure how it happened, but it's been fixed. You should be in the correct spot.

On a side note, took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR this evening. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.

Since it's my own club I won't be adding it to the list until a couple of you regulars OKay it. Don't want anyone think I'm cheating.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483

Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


----------



## Dilyn

You barely made it









Welcome to the 4 GHz Club, Papa!


----------



## mrshimmy

4.2 on a 1075t stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538895


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11666902*
> Nemesis158, not sure how it happened, but it's been fixed. You should be in the correct spot.
> 
> On a side note, took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR this evening. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.
> 
> Since it's my own club I won't be adding it to the list until a couple of you regulars OKay it. Don't want anyone think I'm cheating.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483
> 
> Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.










thank you for fixing that. idk how that would have happened either......

I do that all the time right now too, i run [email protected] overnight and i leave the window open. keeps my proc nice and frosty
(not OCN [email protected], i do it for the gaming clan im in, MIA: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=184380)

And thats a pretty crazy OC you had going there. you must have 1600MHz fsb right? real nice


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks guys. Nemesis, folding is folding. What's important isn't who you fold for, but that you fold at al. And yes, the rated FSB in CPU-Z is 1600, but in reality it's just 400.

mrshimmy, congrats on submitting the first 1075T to the club. You'll be added in the next update later this evening.


----------



## subz3ro

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539368


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.







You'll be in the next update later this evening.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11672618*
> Thanks guys. Nemesis, folding is folding. What's important isn't who you fold for, but that you fold at al. And yes, the rated FSB in CPU-Z is 1600, but in reality it's just 400.
> 
> mrshimmy, congrats on submitting the first 1075T to the club. You'll be added in the next update later this evening.


too right mate


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## eloverton2

sorry to update a relatively new add, but it took me forever to get 4.3 prime stable in windows:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537879

however it is not folding stable in ubunu. i believe 4.25 is the max folding stable i am comfortable leaving it at 24/7. to get 4.3 folding stable i would have to go north of 1.5 and don't want a murder on my hands


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I'll change it in tomorrows update. Over the years I've noticed that what is [email protected] stable in Windows is normally a bit higher that what is [email protected] stable in Linux so that sounds about right to me.


----------



## pipnasty

Hi PapaSmurf!

Please add me up! Q9550 @ 4GHz (471x8.5) 1.25v

IBT stable 20x!


----------



## kidaquarius

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1540644


----------



## Pieiam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541388 4.0 Ghz







)))))


----------



## zimbawi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541464


----------



## chizel

I would appreciate being added. Thank you, -Chizel


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Pieiam

Wondering if I could update mine, i reached 4.2ghz








Im proud of myself

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543324


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure thing. I'll get it in the next update later this evening.


----------



## Pieiam

If you can be bothered updating me again

reached 4.4. Stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543827


----------



## MightyMission

i cant get this to work proper,but this is my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543953


----------



## TheCraven

i7 950 @ 4.41GHz
Proof is in the sig.


----------



## Aj86

I7 930 4.000
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544956


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;11700356*
> i cant get this to work proper,but this is my validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543953


Can't get what to work right?

Everyone has been added or updated.


----------



## HiddenConn

I just need to get to 4.4GHz..







Still trying to do that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539531


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenConn;11705876*
> I just need to get to 4.4GHz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to do that.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539531












Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission.


----------



## subz3ro

Hit 4.5ghz on air! Updated, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543747

Got 9.017s on superpi mod1.5 at 1M


----------



## Milamber

*1M in 8sec 160ms* *with Intel Core 2 E8500 at 5872MHz* here:









I7 930 @ 4Ghz


----------



## Lostcase

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529146


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber;11709599*
> *1M in 8sec 160ms* *with Intel Core 2 E8500 at 5872MHz* here:
> 
> I7 930 @ 4Ghz












Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update my stuff bro.

Q6600 @ 4.2Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523758


----------



## PapaSmurf

It was updated last week shortly after you posted it the first time.


----------



## des2k

1090T @4.0GHz with Noctua NH-D14.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544976


----------



## Mdorty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546623


----------



## dennyb

Whenever you get time Papa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547019


----------



## PapaSmurf

It'll be in tonight's update denny. Nice work. Only one more to go to get the top spot of the i5-760's.


----------



## Myrlin

I built this for my daughter. It beats my sig rig in any benchmarking scores.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547106


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrlin;11720334*
> I built this for my daughter. It beats my sig rig in any benchmarking scores.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547106


nice rig for the daughter for sure....


----------



## Myrlin

Thanks XtremeCuztoms. Her i7 950 requires a LOT lower voltage than my i7 920!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## Mdorty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11723967*
> Updated


Thanks for the quick update


----------



## dennyb

Papa---I think this is all i can get out of it. Not willing to add more volts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548593


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't blame you there. Except for that poor old E2180 I'm not that into throwing a lot of voltage at a cpu either, especially one I like enough to keep for everyday use. NG and freak would be so ashamed of me.


----------



## Joescoma

Hello, I would like to apply for the club. Here is my link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548986


----------



## jm3

phenom ii 955 at 4.217ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377838


----------



## alancsalt

"jm3-pc" on your validation might make it. Depends on Papa. Just "jm3" definitely would. It's in those rules on the first page of this thread.....

Rejected by CPU-Z using win 7 - you can fix that usually by changing the setting on the compatibility tab on the shortcut.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

jm3-pc is fine. As long as the ENTIRE OCN user name is there it's acceptable. It's when they leave out part of the OCN name that they don't.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## ekko

this is a long time comming..
id like to join up..
4ghz club

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1549235
4.2 by tomorrow i hope..thanks ekko


----------



## alancsalt

ekko, u definitely won't get in without revalidating using your ocn user name as per the rules on the first page of this thread. WIN-Q9OVN6LHN8E isn't your user name. Check page 1 for instructions on how to do this....


----------



## ekko

ok or
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1549281


----------



## alancsalt

Now yr cookin'


----------



## ekko

4.2ghz ibt tested as well..i need to fine tune the voltage now
4.2 was my goal..yay








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1549307


----------



## Pieiam

Anyone with a i5 760 or 750 or any socket 1156 here are the settings i used to get to 4.2 100% Stable

I managed to bump down my vcore voltage to 1.35 to be on the safe side. Still stable.


















Tell me if i helped you or even better rep me


----------



## w0nderbr3ad

Started overclocking and got it stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1549567

proof:


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey Papa. Just wanted to finely post my mark:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550182
This is my original CPU-Z ID: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548375
Just didn't have my name filled in the name area you require to join.
Thank You sir


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11735488*
> ekko, u definitely won't get in without revalidating using your ocn user name as per the rules on the first page of this thread. WIN-Q9OVN6LHN8E isn't your user name. Check page 1 for instructions on how to do this....


Keep this up and I'm going to have to make you the official Sargent at Arms in here.







: Thanks for helping out.









Everyone will be in tonights update. Good work people.


----------



## dennyb

I wasn't really fibbing yesterday Papa,but I got to wondering if i could get more by walking it up........Ta daaaa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550303


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't stop now. Only 220.34 MHz more to go to get the top spot among the i5-760's.


----------



## ekko

nah there picky there going to want 20 hours prime everything all the benchmark programs for 20 hours each LOL
20hours occt
20hours prime 95
20 hours orthos
etc etc byt the time he ends all the tests the cpu will have fried and the next socket will be out LOL


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekko*


nah there picky there going to want 20 hours prime everything all the benchmark programs for 20 hours each LOL
20hours occt
20hours prime 95
20 hours orthos
etc etc byt the time he ends all the tests the cpu will have fried and the next socket will be out LOL


lol yeah 20 hrs is a bit much. i think 3 or 4 hrs is enough. i've never had an oc pass a 3 hr prime that crashed under daily usage


----------



## Antsu

Antsu 4.4Ghz i7 950 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534011


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekko*


nah there picky there going to want 20 hours prime everything all the benchmark programs for 20 hours each LOL
20hours occt
20hours prime 95
20 hours orthos
etc etc byt the time he ends all the tests the cpu will have fried and the next socket will be out LOL


Not here he doesn't. You only need to be able to run long enough to snag a CPU-Z validation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


lol yeah 20 hrs is a bit much. i think 3 or 4 hrs is enough. i've never had an oc pass a 3 hr prime that crashed under daily usage


I hear ya. I pretty much gave up on Prime, OCCT, and the rest of the synthetic stress tests. I run a 32M HyperPi and watch to see if there are any video glitches during the run. As long as it passes that and there aren't any video glitches I know it's stable. I'll then run the [email protected] SMP client for a couple of days for long term testing and to get a few more Work Units turned in. As long as that doesn't error out I know for a fact that the system is as stable as it can possibly be. I've seen way too many systems that could run Prime, OCCT, and other synthetic stress tests for 24 - 48 hours or even longer and crumble within a few minutes of running the [email protected] SMP Client or video rendering. I really don't care if a system can pass some synthetic stress test if it can't run real world programs.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11742036*
> Don't stop now. Only 220.34 MHz more to go to get the top spot among the i5-760's.


for now it's only 220.34
will be benching the 760 next month on dice... shooting for 5200.0 never the less.... nice stuff dennyb..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antsu;11742196*
> Antsu 4.4Ghz i7 950 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534011


Took the liberty of updating your i7-950 OC Club listing to this OC. The low voltage makes your batch number of even greater interest, just in case u ever lift that heatsink.......


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## aas88keyz

Here is my 4GHz worth...

aas88keyz Phenom II x4 BE965 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz;11750083*
> Here is my 4GHz worth...
> 
> aas88keyz Phenom II x4 BE965 @ 4.0GHz


Want to get rid of the "not validated" and "rejected by CPU-Z"? Not unusual in Win7. Just right click the short cut, select and change the compatibility setting. That usually fixes it.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Add me to the list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551564


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Want to get rid of the "not validated" and "rejected by CPU-Z"? Not unusual in Win7. Just right click the short cut, select and change the compatibility setting. That usually fixes it.


Or he could update CPU-z to the latest version.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Want to get rid of the "not validated" and "rejected by CPU-Z"? Not unusual in Win7. Just right click the short cut, select and change the compatibility setting. That usually fixes it.


People are going to have to starting January 1, 2011. After that point any CPU-Z Validations that say Rejected and Not Validated will be just that, Rejected.


----------



## Alejostone

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551886

Geez, how do i update that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alejostone*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551886

Geez, how do i update that?


Update what?


----------



## Alejostone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11753282*
> Update what?


Just changed my RAM timings, but keeps saying 9-9-9-24.

Edit: Nevermind, my overclock was unstable so now is updated


----------



## Alejostone

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552000


----------



## PapaSmurf

Which would you like in the roster? The high clock speed and looser ram timings or the lower clock speed and tighter ram timings. I'll put whichever you want in. Personally I would go with the higher clock speed as that is what this club is about, but it's your entry so you can decide.


----------



## Alejostone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11754256*
> Which would you like in the roster? The high clock speed and looser ram timings or the lower clock speed and tighter ram timings. I'll put whichever you want in. Personally I would go with the higher clock speed as that is what this club is about, but it's your entry so you can decide.


I get it, 4.58


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds good to me. This club only needs to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z validation. Anything more is a bonus here. There are some other's here on OCN that require more stringent stability tests for entry, but this one is an all out, you know what to the wall type of OC.


----------



## Heavily Sedated

First attempt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552214


----------



## PapaSmurf

Welcome to the forums. Not bad for a first attempt and I'm honored that you chose this thread to make your first post. You'll be added later this evening in tonights update.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11751891*
> Or he could update CPU-z to the latest version.


Is the validation rejected glitch fixed in 1.56? Do you know? Anyone?

Still happened with 1.55. Mainly Win7.


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.56 works perfectly in Windows 7 as long as you don't have the pre-release SP-1 installed. That is what is causing the problem for a lot of people.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11755027*
> Sounds good to me. This club only needs to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z validation. Anything more is a bonus here. There are some other's here on OCN that require more stringent stability tests for entry, but this one is an all out, you know what to the wall type of OC.


Like the 1,000 MHz GPU Core club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11756531*
> Is the validation rejected glitch fixed in 1.56? Do you know? Anyone?
> 
> Still happened with 1.55. Mainly Win7.


It's not a glitch.
CPU-z will automatically reject any submissions that are not sent in from the most up to date version of CPU-z.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11757289*
> It's not a glitch.
> CPU-z will automatically reject any submissions that are not sent in from the most up to date version of CPU-z.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11756690*
> 1.56 works perfectly in Windows 7 as long as you don't have the pre-release SP-1 installed. That is what is causing the problem for a lot of people.


It doesn't reject my 1.55 ??????


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11757352*
> It doesn't reject my 1.55 ??????


So you're still using 1.55?

I read on here that you will always get your validation rejected (read: with a rejected stamp on the valid, but still in the system) if you have a not up to date version of CPU-z. How I understand why is because when CPU-z is updated, it implements some sort of anti-cheater thing of sorts, and all previous versions may have a bug that would allow you to fake an overclock. So when an update is pushed out, all older versions of the software are automatically not legitimate.

I might be wrong though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11757383*
> So you're still using 1.55?
> 
> I read on here that you will always get your validation rejected (read: with a rejected stamp on the valid, but still in the system) if you have a not up to date version of CPU-z. How I understand why is because when CPU-z is updated, it implements some sort of anti-cheater thing of sorts, and all previous versions may have a bug that would allow you to fake an overclock. So when an update is pushed out, all older versions of the software are automatically not legitimate.
> 
> I might be wrong though.


Yes, still using 1.55.

Don't know for sure but think the problem you mention is from some time ago. As Papa says, there is some prob with pre-release SP1 Win7, and that is more often the problem these days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11757289*
> 
> It's not a glitch.
> CPU-z will automatically reject any submissions that are not sent in from the most up to date version of CPU-z.


It is a glitch. 1.55 still works as long as you don't have Win 7 SP1. I just did this one a few minutes ago. Athlon II's do need 1.56 though as 1.55 will give you the rejected designation no matter what OS/SP you are using. 1.52.2 worked fine then they messed up 1.53 or some reason and it wasn't fixed until 1.56.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552377


----------



## Dilyn

So I AM wrong.

Huh.


----------



## alancsalt

Good to know that, the old amd/intel divide strikes again.... Thanx PapaSmurf for clarifying that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are basically correct. They made the big change starting with 1.55 about not accepting older versions for validations. Not sure how it's going to work when the next version is released as to how many of the old version will be able to validate, but from what I understand it will only be the most recent versions that will be able to submit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11757599*
> Good to know that, the old amd/intel divide strikes again.... Thanx PapaSmurf for clarifying that.


From what I understand it has something to do with the memory controller but I'm not 100% sure on that (I've been away from AMD cpus since the S939 days). It's a case of 2 steps forward and 1 step back at times when you update programs like this. CPU-ID does a great job with their programs, but like everyone else stuff happens from time to time that takes a couple of tries to fix. With all of the different hardware and software used on PC's I'm amazed how few problems most of them actually have.


----------



## aas88keyz

Here is the validation this time. Sorry I did not notice that it was not validated last time.

4.014GHz Phenom II BE965


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*


Here is the validation this time. Sorry I did not notice that it was not validated last time.

4.014GHz Phenom II BE965


Don't you mean to post

Code:


Code:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552983


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Don't you mean to post

Code:


Code:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552983



Yes thanks. I don't know where the other address cam from.


----------



## Stizuner

4.05 on i7 930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1542604


----------



## danielsamuels

4Ghz on a i7 920

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1553155


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz;11760871*
> Here is the validation this time. Sorry I did not notice that it was not validated last time.
> 
> 4.014GHz Phenom II BE965


Got it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;11761045*
> 4.05 on i7 930
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1542604


Got you too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielsamuels;11761326*
> 4Ghz on a i7 920
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1553155


You need to be 4gig not 3.999.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lists Updated.

*Everyone have a Merry Christmas.*


----------



## Dilyn

Merry Christmas Papa


----------



## bigrigdriver

Is this good?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1553753


----------



## PapaSmurf

Perfect. Welcome to the OCN Forums. I'm honored that you chose this thread to make your first post. You'll be in the next update which will be later this evening.

I would suggest that you go to the User CP link at the top of this page, scroll down to the Add System on the left hand side, and fill in all of your system specs in as much detail as possible (like 2 x 2 PC3-8500 for ram instead of 4gigs of ram, etc.). This makes it easier for folks to assist you if you have any questions. While you are there I would also suggest going to the Edit Details link and entering the Country you live in the Location field.

Now have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigrigdriver;11764762*
> Is this good?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1553753


Nice one.


----------



## Rogue1266

I wish you all here in '4.0GHz OC club', a Healthy & Happy
Holidays. Marry Christmas Everyone!!!!







....
And Thanks PapaSmurf, for all you do sir!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. And right back at ya Rogue.







:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. Due to the Christmas Holiday I probably won't be updating again until Late Sunday Evening or Monday. Everyone have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Nikhil Pali

4.2GHz with i7 970. Just getting into oc'ing!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554220


----------



## mbudden

4.2Ghz with a E5300









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554100


----------



## Satans_Hell

Hello, please add me. Here is my validation link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1555315

Got this thanks to my new ram, as my old ram was seriously holding me back!

I reckon I could get a lot higher, but 4Ghz is fine for now.


----------



## Whupass1

Whupass1
[email protected] 4000.69 MHz


----------



## skatingrocker17

Stopped at 4Ghz on my i7 930 because it's sufficient.
Merry Christmas everyone!

Validation


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17;11776608*
> Stopped at 4Ghz on my i7 930 because it's sufficient.
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Validation












Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission.


----------



## flowtek

finally got it stable, 24/7

[email protected] Mhz

VALID

merry christmas

flo


----------



## donrapello

Crappy e8500 C0 4.019Ghz stable.

Cpuz-valid


----------



## TheBigC

Almost 4ghz on my intel rig ^_^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11779138*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1555934












Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11779144*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission


Your right he probably found a guy with the same name and CPU and coppied the link... Good job PapaSmurf!


----------



## Rogue1266

Hey PapaSmurf. Listen, Thanks for posting me into the spreadsheet sir.
BBUUUUTTT, the link to the validation is not working. If you get some time sir,
can you 'Fix' "PLEASE!!!!







Thanks bud.
Hope everyone enjoyed there Christmas!!









Sorry for the Edit. Val. is in m sig but here it is as well!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550182


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Your right he probably found a guy with the same name and CPU and coppied the link... Good job PapaSmurf!










That rule was in place when I took over the club. I actually loosed it up a bit, but the rule is there for a reason and will stay as long as I'm here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*


Hey PapaSmurf. Listen, Thanks for posting me into the spreadsheet sir. 
BBUUUUTTT, the link to the validation is not working. If you get some time sir, 
can you 'Fix' "PLEASE!!!!







Thanks bud. 
Hope everyone enjoyed there Christmas!!









Sorry for the Edit. Val. is in m sig but here it is as well!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550182


Found the mistake. Everything is updated and yours should be fixed now. Sorry about that.


----------



## MiiX

Hey guys! i finally did it, OC my CPU for the first time! :O
i was pretty scared, but it went out ok! here mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557032
my first stable over 3.3!


----------



## GRABibus

*UPDATE :*

Could you please update my Q9650 with this ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557042

I was formerly at 4,5GHz, but I have changed MOBO and now I am not able to boot at 4,5GHz.

Please, update with this new link (4,4GHz).

Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice work MiiX and welcome to the OCN Forums. I'm honored that you chose this thread to make your first post. You'll be added to the roster in the next update later this evening.








:

*EDIT:* GRABIbus, I'll update yours then as well. Too bad about the new mobo not working out as well as the old one.


----------



## MiiX

Thanks, Papa 







This is actually the first place i post my 4GHz OC, so...







Allready trying to reach the 1GHz club


----------



## PapaSmurf

Good luck with that. I'm not up on the newer AMD systems so I can't really offer any specific advice other than small steps and have fun. There is an extensive AMD Forum here that I'm sure would be able to help you more though.


----------



## Silverlight

This CPU is a disappointment to clock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547794 - Air cooling for now


----------



## MiiX

Thanks anyways, il try my best, and i promise to post here if i get it stable


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlight*


This CPU is a disappointment to clock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547794 - Air cooling for now


Doesn't look that bad to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiiX*


Thanks anyways, il try my best, and i promise to post here if i get it stable










Remember that it only needs to be stable enough to get a CPU-Z Validation Link for this club. This is all about maximum OC, not stable OC's.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11781465*
> That rule was in place when I took over the club. I actually loosed it up a bit, but the rule is there for a reason and will stay as long as I'm here.
> 
> Found the mistake. Everything is updated and yours should be fixed now. Sorry about that.


No worrys sir. Thank You for the fast fix Papa!!!!








6:00am here in Israel, off to work so my elevators can be inspected.







Man, I hope they pass???







Have a good nite all!!! Thank again PapaSmurf!!!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Have fun.


----------



## Brenslick

I'm in. 4011 Mhz @ 1.3V










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557521


----------



## alancsalt

Fixed itself.

Not bad, over 4GB and stable. Congrats.


----------



## mbudden

No errors for me...


----------



## alancsalt

Nah, some temporary glitch....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11789342*
> Something wrong with yr valid.canard link - gives me sql errors


It's working fine for me, but then I'm running Linux at the moment. Chrome in 32bit Fedora 13. It could be a Windows thing, but I can't get online with Windows at the moment.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Last update for the evening. Have a good night folks.


----------



## XFXG73

heres my max clock i can get without it failing to boot-up

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557746


----------



## alancsalt

Ouch! Can you manage that again, coz validation says BLACK-GUARD for name, and you're meant to replace that with XFXG73 just before you hit submit... See first page of this thread for submission rules...

Great effort, just hope u can squeeze out a second validation.


----------



## XFXG73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11789623*
> Ouch! Can you manage that again, coz validation says BLACK-GUARD for name, and you're meant to replace that with XFXG73 just before you hit submit... See first page of this thread for submission rules...
> 
> Great effort, just hope u can squeeze out a second validation.


whoops yeah only just noticed that haha, heres the right name









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557762


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, .05 GHz better and .08 lower volts


----------



## slamanna212

cpu in sig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559306


----------



## selectstriker2

Here's my 24/7 stable OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559341


----------



## strtrydr

i7 950 @ 4.18959 GHz (HT on)

running this 24/7 rock solid stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559374


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Here's mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559075


----------



## Jruberti

hope I can join, fully stable on prime 95 24 hours

GHz: i7-950 4.2 ghz (4209.6 MHz)
Core Voltage: 1.304 core voltage
HyperThreading: Off

Here is my CPU-Z validation: LINK

and this thing


----------



## selectstriker2

Core i7 920 DO 4.279 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559371

Core i7 970 to be posted as soon as i swap out processors


----------



## srsparky32

update me with this please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559177


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## B16T33

Add me to the list









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1561433


----------



## selectstriker2

Here's my new i7 970 at 4.55 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562360


----------



## Sov90

My 930 @ 4ghz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562369


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sov90;11816957*
> My 930 @ 4ghz!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562369












Please go back and read the very first post for instructions on how to post your submission


----------



## murderbymodem

Just hit 4GHz stable on my X3440!

Validation here.

Edit: Not as stable as originally though


----------



## xetheare

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565168

can go faster but this is consistently stable all day long


----------



## xetheare

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565168


----------



## iZZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565436


----------



## judger101

validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565567

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## RevyYYYe

And here's mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1566511 Happy new year everyone!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RevyYYYe*


And here's mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1566511 Happy new year everyone!










You really should move the submit screen to one side, and catch CPUZ when it really is showing 4000MHz, rather than 3999.99MHz....


----------



## 808MP5

Guess I'll Join The Club...
i5 670ES [email protected] 24hr Prime95 Stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1566738

i'll try some suicide runs at a later date


----------



## Devilhorse

here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567017


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevyYYYe;11841300*
> And here's mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1566511 Happy new year everyone!












It's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.99993 GHz Club so your entry isn't accepted.

Everyone else will be added in tonight's update.


----------



## RevyYYYe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11846036*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.99993 GHz Club so your entry isn't accepted.
> 
> Everyone else will be added in tonight's update.


Well, I should be more careful I guess. Here it is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567321


----------



## alancsalt

That's it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's better







:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Last update for 2010.


----------



## PulkPull

i7-950 4.4ghz HT/off 1.37v

 CPU-Z Validation


----------



## xxrabid93

Q9300 @ 4.164ghz ON AIR - Overall WR (see HWBot link)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1527187

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1088580_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_4164.26_mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

About time we got another Q9300 in here.







:


----------



## KrisBKreeme

i5 760 @ 4.1ghz with Corsair H50 Vcore 1.36


----------



## reaper~

Can I join please?









Core i7 970 @4.33GHz HT on vcore 1.32

Link to CPU-Z validation is below. Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PulkPull;11861896*
> i7-950 4.4ghz HT/off 1.37v
> 
> CPU-Z Validation











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxrabid93;11866251*
> Q9300 @ 4.164ghz ON AIR - Overall WR (see HWBot link)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1527187
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1088580_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_4164.26_mhz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;11866314*
> i5 760 @ 4.1ghz with Corsair H50 Vcore 1.36












Missing required CPU-Z Validation Link (or I'm just too blind to see it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;11866369*
> Can I join please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core i7 970 @4.33GHz HT on vcore 1.32
> 
> Link to CPU-Z validation is below. Thanks!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11866457*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


Dude, is that all you got?

















Got some new toys to play with just in time for this post. Thanks go to alancsalt for the new Accepted, Rejected, and not used yet Updated icons. Some people are just great artists as well as great OCN members giving back to the community. This ones for you there buddy.







:

Everyone will be added later this evening in tonight's update when I get to use the new Updated Icon.


----------



## DSG

Finally got my i5-760 at a stable 4GHz overclock with a lower voltage than before! This gives me more incentive to push for 4.2GHz since for some reason before I could only get stable at 1.35V. Higher bus speed and different memory timings helped, I guess.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570883

Confirmation of stability with IntelBurnTest and LinX:


----------



## NoGuru

I like the new signs.

Yeah that is all I got for now, that is with HT on so with it off might hit 5.5 ish


----------



## Striker36

love the new tags Papa!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSG;11867175*
> Finally got my i5-760 at a stable 4GHz overclock with a lower voltage than before! This gives me more incentive to push for 4.2GHz since for some reason before I could only get stable at 1.35V. Higher bus speed and different memory timings helped, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570883


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
mmmmm


----------



## xxmintixx

4ghz 1.4v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570919


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11867431*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> mmmmm










That's a new top OC for the i5-650.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxmintixx;11867462*
> 4ghz 1.4v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570919


----------



## Dilyn

Need to make the backgrounds on those pics either transparent or the same as OCN's background. It bothers me that they're slightly different


----------



## PapaSmurf

What are you talking about? They look great to me. If you think you can do better go ahead and do it. Personally I think alan did a great job on them.


----------



## Dilyn

No I'm not saying he didn't do a good job. In fact, he did an amazing job. I love them.
I just wish that the backgrounds on them weren't white and instead were transparent.
It might be because I have different monitor settings that I can see it. I can vaguely see white text on OCN as well. So if you can't see white text, then you probably aren't bothered by it


----------



## gtsteviiee

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1571028
Is that good ^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;11868231*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1571028
> Is that good ^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11868158*
> No I'm not saying he didn't do a good job. In fact, he did an amazing job. I love them.
> I just wish that the backgrounds on them weren't white and instead were transparent.
> It might be because I have different monitor settings that I can see it. I can vaguely see white text on OCN as well. So if you can't see white text, then you probably aren't bothered by it


I've checked it on 6 different monitors, 4 different graphics cards, 3 different operating systems, and 4 different browsers and I can't tell where the white of the OCN forum ends and the white of the image background begins. Must be something with your calibration.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11868643*
> I've checked it on 6 different monitors, 4 different graphics cards, 3 different operating systems, and 4 different browsers and I can't tell where the white of the OCN forum ends and the white of the image background begins. *Must be something with your calibration.*


Didn't I say that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sort of, but it sounded like you were inferring that your settings were correct and ours aren't.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11868749*
> Sort of, but it sounded like you were inferring that your settings were correct and ours aren't.


That isn't at all what I meant








I forgot the word that I was looking for (calibration), and so I guess I didn't give off the meaning I was intending.

Anyways, carry on! I will simply deal with it


----------



## reflex99

I can see the difference too. Transparency is needed


----------



## PapaSmurf

If someone wants to edit the images go right ahead. I'm not going to ask alan to do it after he donated them like he did. I just don't have the image editing skills to do it. So either edit them yourself and send them to me or shut the you know what up about them. Anyone who complains about them from this point on will be reported for thread crapping, will have any of their entries removed from the lists, and will be permanently banned from the club for as long as I run it.

End of discussion.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## xxmintixx

hey papasmurf SM0k3's oc's validation goes to one submitted by mannyfc and its for a e7300.

in the E7200's 7th one from top

just noticed it when looking at a few validations and oc's near mine


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for letting me know about that. Not sure how it happened, but it's fixed now.







"


----------



## xxrabid93

Papasmurf, just wondering, why does my q9300 say WR 2nd next to it? It should be 1st, shouldn't it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Because I screwed up when I did the copy/paste. It should be fixed now.


----------



## brl3git

Heres my latest endeavor









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572672


----------



## Nemesis158

Well after a bunch of but-kicking, Ive finally gotten it to 4.2GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572674
Update me please, and thank you


----------



## el gappo

Does my 555BE make the cut?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11876077*
> Heres my latest endeavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572672











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11876103*
> Well after a bunch of but-kicking, Ive finally gotten it to 4.2GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572674
> Update me please, and thank you











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11876106*
> Does my 555BE make the cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037


Not till you OC it a little.


















You'll all be added in tonight's update.


----------



## saint19

Good idea in the "Accepted" seal


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. alancsalt started using some in his i7 950 Overclockers Club and made some for this club. Makes it easier for someone to know when their submission has been accepted. All I had before was a rejected seal for the ones that didn't.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

4.2ghz at 1.32v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1569339


----------



## reflex99

What happens when people start submitting their stock i7 2600K?

It can turbo to 4.1GHz


----------



## micul

here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573044


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11879125*
> What happens when people start submitting their stock i7 2600K?
> 
> It can turbo to 4.1GHz


I will laugh, oh so hard.
Papa will have so much more work to do


----------



## reflex99

I'm pretty sure that the 2500K can get to at least 4 on turbo.

I can't wait


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme;11878291*
> 4.2ghz at 1.32v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1569339












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11879125*
> What happens when people start submitting their stock i7 2600K?
> 
> It can turbo to 4.1GHz


I've been thinking about that. What I'm considering is anything with a base clock speed above a certain point and anything that can reach 4GHz using Turbo Boost would be excluded. There is a 5GHz and 6GHz+ total OC club already in place as well as the 1GHz and 2GHz over stock clock clubs that would be more appropriate for them. I'm just not sure where to set the maximum stock clock speed limit. I'm taking suggestions on where to set that so what say you people. Where do we draw the line.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul;11879328*
> here is mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573044


----------



## Beserk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573120
1090T @ 4Ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beserk;11880092*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573120
> 1090T @ 4Ghz












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Beserk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573191
sorry about that i forgot to put into compatibility


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beserk;11880632*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573191
> sorry about that i forgot to put into compatibility












Thanks. You'll be in tonight's update.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11879850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
> 
> I've been thinking about that. What I'm considering is anything with a base clock speed above a certain point and anything that can reach 4GHz using Turbo Boost would be excluded. There is a 5GHz and 6GHz+ total OC club already in place as well as the 1GHz and 2GHz over stock clock clubs that would be more appropriate for them. I'm just not sure where to set the maximum stock clock speed limit. I'm taking suggestions on where to set that so what say you people. Where do we draw the line.


I say you let them in, it just won't be very impressive.

If it get overwhelming (doubt it will happen), just stop accepting them


----------



## PapaSmurf

Anything with a base clock speed 4GHz or higher definitely won't be allowed in as it wouldn't be overclocked. Just not sure where to draw the line.


----------



## reflex99

Well, you have to let the 2600K/2500K since they can only be OC'd thru turbo, so to exclude stock turbo would be lame, and make no sense.


----------



## Keymaster4225

CPU-Z Validator

i7-950 @ 4.03 gHz.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keymaster4225*


CPU-Z Validator

i7-950 @ 4.03 gHz.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

3rd times the charm

4.1ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573325


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KrisBKreeme*


3rd times the charm

4.1ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573325


Now your cookin'.









I'll be updating the list shortly.


----------



## Oh Snapalope

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573708

4.00 GHz with core unlock!!!


----------



## KinGzeDK

New build

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573495 Yessir!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oh Snapalope*


First post on the forums!

Here it is! My Christmas build:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573505


Welcome to OCN and cngratulations. I'm honored that you chose this thread for your first post. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KinGzeDK*


New build

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573495 Yessir!


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## BallaTheFeared

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535721

Now for sandy bridge


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535721

Now for sandy bridge










And we have a new top dog for the 1095T's. Congrats.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

ty









When is the 5Ghz club which will be a "SB air cooling and extreme cooling for the rest club" gonna start up?


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/678487-5ghz-overclock-club.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11883535*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535721
> 
> Now for sandy bridge


Nice clocks!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im not happy with this one but my ram is awesome in this submission .
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522544


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11886910*
> Im not happy with this one but my ram is awesome in this submission .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522544


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11883805*
> ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the 5Ghz club which will be a "SB air cooling and extreme cooling for the rest club" gonna start up?


See the first post in this thread for links to several other OC'ing Clubs similar to this that are already here at OCN beside the one el gappo linked to.


----------



## markyguitar

1st ever overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574577


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markyguitar;11887963*
> 1st ever overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574577


----------



## gtsteviiee

Just wanted to see how high I can get this chip on my cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574770


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Just wanted to see how high I can get this chip on my cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574770


I would say a 500MHz increase that moved you up over 20 spots from next to the bottom to second place among the 955's is a pretty good increase. Well done.


----------



## max it

4GHz Finally! Trying to get it higher now!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575052


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max it*


4GHz Finally! Trying to get it higher now!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575052












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

PapaSmurf, you never added me to the OP.

I sad panda now qq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


PapaSmurf, you never added me to the OP.

I sad panda now qq










"Accepted" means you will be included in the next "Updated".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


PapaSmurf, you never added me to the OP.

I sad panda now qq











Read the second paragraph of the first post.


----------



## TheUbuntuGuy

Got it up to 4.4 but this is the highest stable. Still counts though!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575145


----------



## Versa

Here's my Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575158


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheUbuntuGuy*


Got it up to 4.4 but this is the highest stable. Still counts though!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575145












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


Here's my Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575158












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. 3.99997 GHz isn't quite 4.0 GHz. Sorry.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


Here's my Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575158


What you do is move the CPUZ submit screen to one side and wait for cpuz, in its fluctuations, to register the full 4000 or slightly over, and then hit submit. You do need a validation that says 4000 or more.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Or aim a bit over 4.0 instead of cutting it so close. Instead of 20 x 200 try 20 x 201. That way you have a little fudge factor.


----------



## Versa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Or aim a bit over 4.0 instead of cutting it so close. Instead of 20 x 200 try 20 x 201. That way you have a little fudge factor.


Ah Thanks, will repost another validation in a few minutes after rebooting


----------



## Versa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575190
There we go


----------



## alancsalt

LOL. No room for doubt there. Nice jump.


----------



## Versa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11893665*
> LOL. No room for doubt there. Nice jump.


Thanks lol, its good to know I can reach frequencies this high on a locked multiplier.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa;11893638*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575190
> There we go


Now you're cookin'.


----------



## TopBanana

Made it!! (thanks to some of the help from the people on this forum)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575229


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopBanana;11893972*
> Made it!! (thanks to some of the help from the people on this forum)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575229


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Oglethorpe

Oglethorpe
i7 950 @ 4.3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576774


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oglethorpe*


Oglethorpe
i7 950 @ 4.31

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576383












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.


----------



## Defiler

Yippie!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576588


----------



## GlockZoR IV

i5 760 at 4.01GhzPROOF


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Yippie!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576588


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*


i5 760 at 4.01GhzPROOF












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this. Doesn't anyone bother to read the first post of a thread prior to posting in them any more?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Doesn't anyone bother to read the first post of a thread prior to posting in them any more?


I did.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


I did.










Then you get a Rep. I've never understood the concept of opening a thread, going directly to the end, then posting without ever reading at least the first post, if not the first 10 or so. That makes absolutely no sense, but I see if all the time here at OCN with many members bragging about doing it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

ill edit


----------



## PapaSmurf

Let's not be giving people ideas.


----------



## |WD-40|

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471292

Core i7 930 D0 Batch #: 30008A997 - water cooled
CPU Clocked at: 4009.9 MHz
Voltage: 1.24375 V (Vdroop off)
Idle Temps: 37-31-35-32
Load Temps: 86-84-79-78
HT: On


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|WD-40|*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471292

Core i7 930 D0 Batch #: 30008A997 - water cooled
CPU Clocked at: 4009.9 MHz
Voltage: 1.24375 V (Vdroop off)
Idle Temps: 37-31-35-32
Load Temps: 86-84-79-78
HT: On


----------



## RevyYYYe

I decided to push mine a little harder. Final stable overclock for aircooling, if you don't mind to, please update my entry







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576765


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RevyYYYe*


I decided to push mine a little harder. Final stable overclock for aircooling, if you don't mind to, please update my entry







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576765


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Freakn

Hey PapaSmurf,

Here's a quick 4.0 i did with my new 965, should be able to go higher but this is a good start

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573284


----------



## Sov90

Let's try this again..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1578729


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;11915131*
> Hey PapaSmurf,
> 
> Here's a quick 4.0 i did with my new 965, should be able to go higher but this is a good start
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573284











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sov90;11915306*
> Let's try this again..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1578729


----------



## GlockZoR IV

submission No2

i5 at 4.01 gHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;11916183*
> submission No2
> 
> i5 at 4.01 gHz


That's better.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11916342*
> That's better.


fankyuuuh (in the nottingham way of saying thanks) hehe


----------



## max it

Shoot screwed up user name








Here
1090T @ 4ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579368


----------



## optikalthps

1090T at 4.02Ghz... gonna try for more after work but its stable, prime95 at 6 hours
max temp around 56 idles at 29-31

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579385


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max it*


Shoot screwed up user name








Here
1090T @ 4ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579368




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *optikalthps*


1090T at 4.02Ghz... gonna try for more after work but its stable, prime95 at 6 hours
max temp around 56 idles at 29-31

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579385


----------



## scubadiver

I'm up to row 64 on my "Attempt Log" spreadsheet following Miahallen's Overclocking guide. Now stable, and following the guide step-by-step has led to vastly superior results than my first couple of 'stabs in the dark'.

i7 980X, 4.2 HT on, air-cooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579448

Now I have to really start looking into the detail to go further...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver;11921819*
> I'm up to row 64 on my "Attempt Log" spreadsheet following Miahallen's Overclocking guide. Now stable, and following the guide step-by-step has led to vastly superior results than my first couple of 'stabs in the dark'.
> 
> i7 980X, 4.2 HT on, air-cooling.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579448
> 
> Now I have to really start looking into the detail to go further...


----------



## turrican9

Hello,

Please let me into this club
*
[email protected] CPU-Z Validation*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11936215*
> Hello,
> 
> Please let me into this club
> *
> [email protected] CPU-Z Validation*


----------



## selectstriker2

update mine please - i7 970 4.647 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582657


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;11938034*
> update mine please - i7 970 4.647 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582657


----------



## Copenhagen269

I would like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582699


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen269;11938327*
> I would like to join.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582699


----------



## Will29j

I would also like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582938


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Will29j*


I would also like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582938


----------



## alancsalt

Must be some kind of record run of Accepteds. Hope saying so doesn't jinx it...


----------



## jcw138

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583283


----------



## epsilon777

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583592


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcw138;11942604*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583283











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11945258*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583592


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584682

air testing for forum wars and testing memory speeds above or near 2200..
P55a-UD6 fun to OC on... Going to compare on P55 FTW soon too


----------



## Vegiboy

I want to join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584594


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11949320*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584682
> 
> air testing for forum wars and testing memory speeds above or near 2200..
> P55a-UD6 fun to OC on... Going to compare on P55 FTW soon too











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegiboy;11949397*
> I want to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584594


----------



## Cam3ron

I wanna join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584764

Yay! I gots accepted!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam3ron;11949662*
> I wanna join.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584764


----------



## PapaSmurf

The new PSU I installed over the weekend has really made a difference in my Overclocking. Having an actual 8pin EPS connector instead of using a 4pin or Molex to 8pin adapter seems to make a much bigger difference than I had originally though. This Q9550 that struggled to get to 4.12 with the old psu made it all the way to 4.42859 with the new one. There might be a bit more, but that's all I can get at the moment on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585440

99% Stable (I don't believe any Overclocked system can be 100% stable) at 4.29gig though which is more important to me.

As always I am asking for approval from some of the regulars before including it as I don't want even a hint of impropriety.


----------



## Dilyn

Looks good to me mate


----------



## reflex99

so official 

my club is much more lax


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you.


----------



## XtachiX

i'd like to join the club
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585883


----------



## Magmo

oh oh me too!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585933


----------



## magicalpancake

I wanna join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585657


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


i'd like to join the club
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585883












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magmo*


oh oh me too!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585933




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicalpancake*









I wanna join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585657












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.


----------



## slytown

Add me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587190


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;11963755*
> Add me.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587190


----------



## KonigGeist

Add me please:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587397


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonigGeist;11965222*
> Add me please:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587397


----------



## zalittle

I5-750 4.10 GHz Proof= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587491


----------



## magicalpancake

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587515


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle;11966241*
> I5-750 4.10 GHz Proof= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587491











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalpancake;11966397*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587515


----------



## HiLuckyB

i5 750 4.0 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587575


----------



## slamanna212

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559306


----------



## profit8652

OMG i finally did it stable and well under temps i doing occt as we speak 35 minutes into the hours test and i am holding strong between 55 and 57









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1588918
ADD ME


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slamanna212*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559306


That submission is already on the list. With the search feature disabled it would be a lot of work to determine just when, but it is there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *profit8652*


OMG i finally did it stable and well under temps i doing occt as we speak 35 minutes into the hours test and i am holding strong between 55 and 57









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1588918
ADD ME












Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


i5 750 4.0 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587575


----------



## mannyfc

woot, update me please..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;11974660*
> woot, update me please..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784












Nice increase. I'll be updating the list later this evening.


----------



## Keymaster4225

I could use an update too, finally got to 4.2!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589197


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keymaster4225;11975641*
> I could use an update too, finally got to 4.2!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589197


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11974839*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice increase. I'll be updating the list later this evening.


thanks man.... want 5 bad


----------



## microsoft windows

Who really needs a 4 Ghz CPU? I get along fine on my old 486.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;11976768*
> thanks man.... want 5 bad


that feeling is so frustrating.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243

i wanted 5.6, but it kept crashing right before......... i think an unlocked multi or more cold would help


----------



## PapaSmurf

You could probably do it if you lived up here. Put it in a window while the outside temp is below freezing and you get a big boost in cooling. That's how I got an E2108 up to 4gig on air. Darn near froze my you know what off in the process, but it was worth it.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Here is what I am testing with right now..


----------



## microsoft windows

Is CPU-Z compatible with Windows 95?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;11976874*
> Who really needs a 4 Ghz CPU? I get along fine on my old 486.


Try doing some video editing on a 486 sometime. And it has nothing to do with needing one, only about having one. No one needs a car that does 100MPH here in the USA, but it's nice having one that can.

But don't go crapping the thread or trolling. You have been warned.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;11976966*
> Is CPU-Z compatible with Windows 95?


The current version is with Win98. I'm not sure which was the last version that runs under 95, but I know there are some.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11976958*
> Here is what I am testing with right now..


Do a validation with that and you're in.


----------



## this n00b again

sandy bridge socket 1155 4Ghz club????

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589354


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again;11977246*
> sandy bridge socket 1155 4Ghz club????
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589354


This is the ANYTHING that will OVERCLOCK to 4GHz or higher Club. I don't care what processor it is. If you can get your Commodore 64 or a vid card to 4gig I'll include it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Sorry about that. I can spam squad without a post limit but I have the same 1-minute limit as normal members. Its posts should all be gone now, though, and I banned it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11977578*
> Sorry about that. I can spam squad without a post limit but I have the same 1-minute limit as normal members. Its posts should all be gone now, though, and I banned it as soon as I saw it.


You da man


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11977578*
> Sorry about that. I can spam squad without a post limit but I have the same 1-minute limit as normal members. Its posts should all be gone now, though, and I banned it as soon as I saw it.


Thanks. I was going nuts trying to keep up with it.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11977400*
> This is the ANYTHING that will OVERCLOCK to 4GHz or higher Club. I don't care what processor it is. If you can get your Commodore 64 or a vid card to 4gig I'll include it.


sweet!

lol where are you going to put the socket 1155 club? under socket 1156?


----------



## alancsalt

Ambulances, Fire Departments and Police should be so quick! (In my dreams...)

Fast response!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again;11977633*
> sweet!
> 
> lol where are you going to put the socket 1155 club? under socket 1156?


It will be on the second page after the 1156's and before the AMD's. I should have the updated pages uploaded in a few minutes if the site holds up.

And congrats on being the first Sandy Bridge in the club.


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11976878*
> that feeling is so frustrating.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> 
> i wanted 5.6, but it kept crashing right before......... i think an unlocked multi or more cold would help


i can post into bios with 5000mhz FLAT ... 500 mhz fsb x 10 multi.. but even with like 1.7v it wont even get close to booting windows....







... and its getting hot again... was your i5 on water atm?


----------



## roflolol

My update to my best overclock yet!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591314

BEASSSSTTTT MODE!


----------



## Keymaster4225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;11988641*
> My update to my best overclock yet!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591314
> 
> BEASSSSTTTT MODE!


Wicked! I just got to 4.2 last night. What are your temps like under load?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;11987983*
> i can post into bios with 5000mhz FLAT ... 500 mhz fsb x 10 multi.. but even with like 1.7v it wont even get close to booting windows....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and its getting hot again... was your i5 on water atm?


my i5 was under dice for 5.6ghz.

when it was not, it was on air.

Right now, it is being shipped to someone that bought it off me.

Needed to free up funds for sandy


----------



## roflolol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keymaster4225;11988669*
> Wicked! I just got to 4.2 last night. What are your temps like under load?


Hahahaha... I never said it was stable- the temps would have been ~77, but there was no way that was gonna last. It bluescreened 11 seconds into LinX XD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;11988641*
> My update to my best overclock yet!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591314
> 
> BEASSSSTTTT MODE!


Nice increase.







:


----------



## SyveRson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593834

Q9400 @ 4.00GHZ. Who said these chips suck?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593834

Q9400 @ 4.00GHZ. Who said these chips suck?


Exactly









Nice work..









CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Exactly









Nice work..









CHEERS..


Thanks King.


----------



## roflolol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593650

LARGE OVERCLOCK IMPROVEMENT IS LARGE.

Soooooo many BSODs to get this, but I did it!


----------



## _REAPER_

Please add

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419980


----------



## theproodnoob

Everyone will be joining this club since its so easy now iam a noob and i over clocked to 4.4 with the click of the mouse lol.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593834

Q9400 @ 4.00GHZ. Who said these chips suck?


Nicely done! I don't think they suck but I think it's definitely a significant achievement to get 4Ghz out of them.


----------



## guriga

hi guys here is mine,zsolt-pc named
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1594952


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593834

Q9400 @ 4.00GHZ. Who said these chips suck?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593650

LARGE OVERCLOCK IMPROVEMENT IS LARGE.

Soooooo many BSODs to get this, but I did it!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Please add

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419980












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guriga*


hi guys here is mine,zsolt-pc named
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1594952












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Nicely done! I don't think they suck but I think it's definitely a significant achievement to get 4Ghz out of them.


It's not so much that they suck, but that CPU Multi of 8 put's a larger percentage of the OC on the Motherboard as not all can do 500FSB.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## reflex99

low multi 775 chips do suck.


----------



## mannyfc

ide give up my x10 chip for a x8 quad... in a second...


----------



## n1tr0

I'll add in my name, n1tr0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593992
seems unfair with a SB, I'll have to put some effort in for the 5ghz club


----------



## reflex99

dayum your blk is high. What gives?


----------



## Dilyn

What to do about Sandy Bridge CPUs








They can so easily attain 1GHz+/4GHz overclocks









What are you going to do, Papa? I might just follow suit with the 1GHz OC Club.


----------



## reflex99

just let them in. If you exclude them, you really have to exclude any unlocked CPU.

980X can get 4ghz easy on multi alone.


----------



## blackbalt89

This is from the i7-950 overclockers club so I figured it's still valid even though it's like a week old.

4024.89mhz


----------



## the.hollow

Can add me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1595878


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You can add another i3 to the list for me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596468


----------



## gildadan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596797


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


ide give up my x10 chip for a x8 quad... in a second...


Depending on what you do with it, a Quad with double the cache of a dualie even if it's clocked 200MHz or more slower would outperform the dualie in a lot of situations.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1tr0;12016838*
> I'll add in my name, n1tr0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593992
> seems unfair with a SB, I'll have to put some effort in for the 5ghz club


----------



## Jelah

Get my R3E Monday







and I've got my 930, and 950 to push to the limit, can't wait to try and beat no guru with my 930 again


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Jelah*   Get my R3E Monday







and I've got my 930, and 950 to push to the limit, can't wait to try and beat no guru with my 930 again


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Lmao!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Glad you liked it.


----------



## roflolol

smurf, my 4.8 ghz run on the list links to the proof of my 4.5 ghz validation. Here's the link to the proper run, in case you don't want to go through all the posts: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593650


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


This is from the i7-950 overclockers club so I figured it's still valid even though it's like a week old.

4024.89mhz


Just so it doesn't get forgotten.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What to do about Sandy Bridge CPUs








They can so easily attain 1GHz+/4GHz overclocks









What are you going to do, Papa? I might just follow suit with the 1GHz OC Club.


I'm still thinking about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


This is from the i7-950 overclockers club so I figured it's still valid even though it's like a week old.

4024.89mhz


It's fine. It doesn't have to be a recent CPU-Z, just a valid one. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.hollow*


Can add me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1595878












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


You can add another i3 to the list for me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596468












Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596797












Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


smurf, my 4.8 ghz run on the list links to the proof of my 4.5 ghz validation. Here's the link to the proper run, in case you don't want to go through all the posts: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593650


It will be fixed in the next update. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Glad you liked it.


Made my day, lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Made my day, lol.


That one and the 'need more cowbell' are two of the more popular ones here on OCN.


----------



## korosu

4.4, put me in!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597533


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korosu*


4.4, put me in!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597533


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597554








too lazy to go and get 5.4 validation


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597554

too lazy to go and get 5.4 validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


too lazy to go and get 5.4 validation


But what about the 5GHz Club?


----------



## reflex99

maybe later


----------



## flowtek

i bet it can do 5 at the same vcore,.. at least for validation


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## xnotx

lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013177


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xnotx*


lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013177












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. This one isn't even close to being acceptable.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Phenom II X2 555 @ 4008.7MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599530


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*


Phenom II X2 555 @ 4008.7MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599530


----------



## muffe

Intel Core i7 875k @ 4009.1MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599776


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffe*


Intel Core i7 875k @ 4009.1MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599776


----------



## wholeeo

I need to update my info once I get home. What speeds/voltages are OK for a water-cooled system for 24/7? At what speeds are the gains negligible in real world use?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Can't help with the voltages on an iCore system. As far as the gains, it would depend on what you are doing. In video rendering you'll notice every bit of the increase. With other things not so much. My rule of thumb tends to be OC till the temps reach the practical limit (temps are more important than volts really) and to where you start having to make significantly larger voltage increases to stabilize an OC. Once you reach those thresholds you've normally reached your practical 24/7 OC. On a good day you would be able to exceed that, but if the room temp goes up, the dust builds up, among other things and the OC will tend to become unstable or the temps will ckimb out of control.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12036196*
> Can't help with the voltages on an iCore system. As far as the gains, it would depend on what you are doing. In video rendering you'll notice every bit of the increase. With other things not so much. My rule of thumb tends to be OC till the temps reach the practical limit (temps are more important than volts really) and to where you start having to make significantly larger voltage increases to stabilize an OC. Once you reach those thresholds you've normally reached your practical 24/7 OC. On a good day you would be able to exceed that, but if the room temp goes up, the dust builds up, among other things and the OC will tend to become unstable or the temps will ckimb out of control.


My personal limit is probably 75c (linx temps). I just want to make the most of my water cooling system and CPU and I'd like it to last for a couple of years so don't want to put the processor in any unnecessary stress if its going to diminish its life time. If I can't really tell any diffs in gaming with 2 570s in SLI I'll just stay @ 4200. If I can get more out of my system I'll def clock some more


----------



## PapaSmurf

For the most part it takes about a 10% increase in cpu speed to FEEL the difference. You will notice a smaller difference in the time it takes for some tasks to finish, but most people would never notice the difference between say 3.8GHz and 4.2GHz just by the way the system feels.


----------



## NoGuru

i7 920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12037467*
> i7 920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## jfb9301

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600041


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfb9301;12037855*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600041


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12037467*
> i7 920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


damn nice job man!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12037467*
> i7 920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


Yerp. Pretty lethal!


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## geek33

Core i5 760 @4.059Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600459


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geek33*


Core i5 760 @4.059Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600459


----------



## frW

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600555


----------



## alancsalt

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600601


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks guys, and nice work Alan.

Holy smokes, I beat Patch! Maybe I can get the top of all the 1366, 775 was hard to do, just too many chips.


----------



## Tecknik

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600324

Just some basic tinkering last night before I passed out. I plan on trying to push it some more tonight.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frW;12040752*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600555











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12040762*
> Update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600601











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecknik;12042066*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600324
> 
> Just some basic tinkering last night before I passed out. I plan on trying to push it some more tonight.


----------



## Kryton

Phenom II X2 555 BE:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601988


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;12047315*
> Phenom II X2 555 BE:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601988


----------



## HiLuckyB

Update max with this chip







It will run all day @ 4.0GHz Hope my i7 875K will do more








i5 750 4.4GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602085


----------



## Jelah

Yaaayyyy comps back up and running, going to have a 950 run tonight, see how high I can get er!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12048721*
> Update max with this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will run all day @ 4.0GHz Hope my i7 875K will do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 750 4.4GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602085












Nice increase.







:


----------



## alancsalt

*Just a plug here for The [Unofficial] BCLK Klub (FSBs Welcome) Got a high fsb or bclk overclock?! Get listed!*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Good luck with it. That sounds interesting.


----------



## roflolol

I nearly killed my baby trying to make it do 5 today









ran at 4.85 and then my motherboard had a near death experience lmao


----------



## amunrah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602276


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunrah;12050096*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602276


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Yaaayyyy comps back up and running, going to have a 950 run tonight, see how high I can get er!


Don't forget to list at the **-~ i7 950 Overclockers Club ~-** (Read First Post)


----------



## nickbaldwin86

920 in @ 4.2

I can get proof later


----------



## blue4paper

i5 760 @ 4.0ghz yeeeeee

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604046


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue4paper;12059130*
> i5 760 @ 4.0ghz yeeeeee
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604046


----------



## kcuestag

Could I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604002


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Just wanted to see some P4 OC's and I still have the 3rd fastest P4
Even though I never hit more than 1.6 and used a 600RPM fan with Noctua NH-12.

^ Those SB chips are insane : O


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12059628*
> Could I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604002


If you go back to the first page and follow the instructions on how to submit a valid CPU-Z Validation.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604169

Run this setup 24/7 and folding, gaming, etc. Solid as a rock


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604169

Run this setup 24/7 and folding, gaming, etc. Solid as a rock


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12060037*
> Run this setup 24/7 and folding, gaming, etc. Solid as a rock


What fan speed do you have on that H50?
10%->->-> 100%
I'm thinking about going 4GHz again but the temp was to high since I run NF-P12 at 600RPM.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


What fan speed do you have on that H50?
10%->->-> 100%
I'm thinking about going 4GHz again but the temp was to high since I run NF-P12 at 600RPM.


run a 140mm and a 120mm, both xigmatek fans running at 1000ishRPM

the temps stay below 65 during every day stuff but I will be putting a Swiftec block on it soon, in the mail.

I can fold, game, etc and the temps might get to 75c during folding


----------



## roflolol

After an extremely long battle against electricity, I have won!

I HAVE GRADUATED!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188


----------



## railfan844

hmm no phenom ii 560? I have mine 24/7 stable @ 4ghz - 1.488v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


After an extremely long battle against electricity, I have won!

I HAVE GRADUATED!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188












Quote:



Originally Posted by *railfan844*


hmm no phenom ii 560? I have mine 24/7 stable @ 4ghz - 1.488v


Without a CPU-Z it didn't happen.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12060037*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604169
> 
> Run this setup 24/7 and folding, gaming, etc. Solid as a rock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12060187*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12060484*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a CPU-Z it didn't happen.
> 
> Same for you.


You already got me ....


----------



## PapaSmurf

I get's confused when I try to watch TV and do this.


----------



## roflolol

you also forgets to add my new overclock









Sorry to be a bit of a pest, but I'm pretty proud of this one. I spent all day getting it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;12060662*
> you also forgets to add my new overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a bit of a pest, but I'm pretty proud of this one. I spent all day getting it


What are you talking about? Try reading the first post in the thread again.


----------



## roflolol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What are you talking about? Try reading the first post in the thread again.


lol. I failed, sorry :S

How many people must you refer to that page every day, on average?


----------



## PapaSmurf

On a good day none. On a bad day 10 or more. Most days either 1 or none. That's why a person should NEVER post in a thread before they read the first several posts in it.

The reason I don't update immediately after someone joins is that due to the size of the posts it can take several minutes for them to upload. I've had it take over 10 minutes per page at times.


----------



## alancsalt

PapaSmurf,
Probably unimportant, but theres an artifact i7 950 @ 4.20005 GHz ~ alancsalt PROOF lurking in the 950 list that could be deleted if it was .........


----------



## PapaSmurf

Gotcha.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Jelah

bleh


----------



## codyz2035

core i7 920 @ 4.0GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605199


----------



## alancsalt

Is she stable? Lot of ppls think odd number multipliers work better/easier. Having ram on an odd number doesn't matter much - no big performance difference or anything. performance mainly depends on cpu speed AFAIK. Looks a nice rig in the pic.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codyz2035;12065190*
> core i7 920 @ 4.0GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605199











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12065256*
> Is she stable? Lot of ppls think odd number multipliers work better/easier. Having ram on an odd number doesn't matter much - no big performance difference or anything. performance mainly depends on cpu speed AFAIK. Looks a nice rig in the pic.


I haven't had a chance to work with iCore systems enough to make any determinations on that, I never found it to be true on other systems (775, 939, 754, 462, 478, 370, etc.). What I did notice is that the half multipliers would consistently have more problems that hole multi's did.

BTW, how many clubs have you made the updated, accepted, rejected icons for? I'm seeing them all over the forum.


----------



## reflex99

SB don't got no half multi's


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well here's my i7 875K @4.0 HT on 1.188v idle 1.223 Full load








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606213


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I haven't had a chance to work with iCore systems enough to make any determinations on that, I never found it to be true on other systems (775, 939, 754, 462, 478, 370, etc.). What I did notice is that the half multipliers would consistently have more problems that hole multi's did.

BTW, how many clubs have you made the updated, accepted, rejected icons for? I'm seeing them all over the forum.










I think that multiplier thing is just socket 1366.

A few....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well here's my i7 875K @4.0 HT on 1.188v idle 1.223 Full load








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606213


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285


----------



## The-Real-Link

Since I'd need to go up another mutiplier to hit exactly, I don't know if this quite counts. Could probably boot at 211 but can't guarantee I'd be stable.

The-Real-Link
Westmere Xeon x2 e5620 @ 3.99 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606592

The QPI variation in frequency though has tipped me over 4G, albeit briefly to where it's hard to validate (for example, the image below)








http://dfullerton.smugmug.com/photos...0_sPzvU-X3.jpg


----------



## alancsalt

Stability is not a requirement. A 4GHz validation is though.....just long enough to validate...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link;12074808*
> Since I'd need to go up another mutiplier to hit exactly, I don't know if this quite counts. Could probably boot at 211 but can't guarantee I'd be stable.
> 
> The-Real-Link
> Westmere Xeon x2 e5620 @ 3.99 Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606592
> 
> The QPI variation in frequency though has tipped me over 4G, albeit briefly to where it's hard to validate (for example, the image below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dfullerton.smugmug.com/photos/1162287260_sPzvU-X3.jpg


Yep, it only has to be stable enough to get a valid CPU-Z Validation Link at 4.0GHz or over.


----------



## Deeeebs

do I get to be the only member in the Westmere-EP section?









CPUZ Xeon X5670 @ 4.2


----------



## Silverlight

Update

Top of the i3s now? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;12077320*
> do I get to be the only member in the Westmere-EP section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ Xeon X5670 @ 4.2


Nope. There are two others that have been there for awhile.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlight;12077953*
> Update
> 
> Top of the i3s now? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silverlight*


Update

Top of the i3s now? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707


i have 3MHz on you lol


----------



## Silverlight

Hmmmm...

I should've pushed it harder LoL.


----------



## reflex99

is that on air?

if it is, then you definitely win


----------



## Silverlight

Nope, DICE. It maxed out at 4.6 on air and no amount of voltage could get it further, cwappy chip.


----------



## reflex99

same here.

On air, mine won't do more than 4.58, but on dice i got 5.578......

That was hellava suicide run though. i basically set the volts to 1.7, and then started hammering the blk up button, and the F7 key once it got into windows..... XD


----------



## KingT

Papa please update my score..

Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## Chupacabras

Hey, here's my submission.

i7 860 @ 4.08ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608271


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Papa please update my score..

Validation link

CHEERS..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chupacabras*


Hey, here's my submission.

i7 860 @ 4.08ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608271


----------



## Gyn3c0l0g15t

i7 950

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608413








thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyn3c0l0g15t*


i7 950

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608413








thanks!


More volts than the average.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyn3c0l0g15t*


i7 950

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608413








thanks!


----------



## QuadDamage

4.5ghz @ 1.32 good chip so far need to push it more


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuadDamage*


4.5ghz @ 1.32 good chip so far need to push it more


Nice. Now post a valid CPU-Z Link and we can add you to the club roster.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Once the system's back tomorrow or so I suppose I could boost it just long enough for a validation. Hit some utterly nasty instability @ 210 BCLK though after I thought it was stable lol. Updates to be made later. Thanks for the heads up Papa.


----------



## ajmidd12

New rig, hesitant to push it futher but made 4.199GHz









Proof AMD Phenom II x4 955 - 4.199GHz

I may try to push it to 4.6+ we'll see. So far it's holding strong at 4.199-4.203 for 24+ hours running


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


New rig, hesitant to push it futher but made 4.199GHz









Proof AMD Phenom II x4 955 - 4.199GHz

I may try to push it to 4.6+ we'll see. So far it's holding strong at 4.199-4.203 for 24+ hours running


----------



## Vipr3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609884


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vipr3*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609884












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Liquid1Silver

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609974


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquid1Silver*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1609974


----------



## HiLuckyB

Got my i7 875k to 4.4 almost 4.5 when I get a day off ill get it to 4.6








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608082


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Got my i7 875k to 4.4 almost 4.5 when I get a day off ill get it to 4.6







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608082


----------



## whipple16

how fast is this group gonna grow since sandy bridge was released









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610133

there is my validation after 10 seconds of overclocking.... set mulitplier to 40 and f10

makes me kinda miss how fun it was to get my Q9550 to 4Ghz stable


----------



## PapaSmurf

It won't grow that fast as long as people submit CPU-Z Validation links with the wrong user name.









But seriously, if they start popping up in too great of a frequency I'll just move all of them to a page further back in the thread.


----------



## KingT

Papa update my score please..

It's not much but it counts..









Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Papa update my score please..

It's not much but it counts..









Validation link

CHEERS..












Looks like you've been giving SetFSB a workout.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It won't grow that fast as long as people submit CPU-Z Validation links with the wrong user name.









But seriously, if they start popping up in too great of a frequency I'll just move all of them to a page further back in the thread.


hahah... damn pc name is different than user name









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610265

lets try again


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


hahah... damn *darn* pc name is different than user name









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610265

lets try again


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Looks like you've been giving SetFSB a workout.










Yeah,but this fully loaded Win7 is maybe holding me back..

Not to mention my P5Q Pro which has A2 rev. P45 chipset unlike your A3 and majority found on UD3P..

I have tried every trick that I knew on this mobo so far,even bumped Vcore and vNB= 1.60V for this run just to make sure that it doesn't effect OC..

I wish I could hit 530MHz FSB but maybe some other time as it's 2 AM and winter time here,with open window it was freezing in my room..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I hear ya bro. Old Skewl OC'ing at it's best.







:


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I hear ya bro. Old Skewl OC'ing at it's best.







:


Nothing like old school 4 real..









CHEERS..


----------



## reflex99

you kids and your FSB


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


you kids and your FSB


Yeah,SandyBridge is really 1D10T proof..









CHEERS..


----------



## reflex99

I actually broke it.

Getting higher than 5.4 for me, really takes some tinkering


----------



## Vipr3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610408


----------



## smokiez

4.3, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610428


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vipr3*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610408












Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokiez*


4.3, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610428


----------



## downloads_plz

Finally got to 4 GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610502


----------



## Vipr3

how do i get the signature thing for being in this club?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downloads_plz;12096123*
> Finally got to 4 GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610502











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipr3;12096321*
> how do i get the signature thing for being in this club?


The same place you would for most of the other clubs here at OCN, the first post of the thread. It's also on the second and third post as well.


----------



## Vipr3

okay thanks a lot


----------



## Nexus6

Here's mine:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipr3;12096513*
> okay thanks a lot


If you need more help with it let me know. Basically all you do is copy the code from the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd post, go to the User CP at the top of this page, scroll down the left side to Edit Signature, and paste it in the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12096561*
> Here's mine:












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Nexus6

Whooops!!!!
Let me try again.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610599

Is this good enough.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12096727*
> Whooops!!!!
> Let me try again.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610599
> 
> Is this good enough.


That's exactly what you need.


----------



## Zolutar

Voila! I really should play more with this chip

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610678


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zolutar;12097382*
> Voila! I really should play more with this chip
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610678


----------



## SyveRson

E8400 @ 4.725

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610530


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12097696*
> E8400 @ 4.725
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610530


----------



## Comrade Leo

Here are both my quads.

Edit: My name doesn't match the validations, I go by more than one name. I'll take new ones later.


----------



## Ranger1230

got mine to 4 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1613913


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ranger1230*


got mine to 4 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1613913


----------



## leopold1985

here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616132


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leopold1985;12124861*
> here's mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616132


----------



## Bastyn99

Third highest I5 760 clock if I am not mistaken







?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616548


----------



## Edsurf987

Hi, here's mine, lost in south pacific

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577662


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12127732*
> Third highest I5 760 clock if I am not mistaken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616548











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;12127967*
> Hi, here's mine, lost in south pacific
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577662












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I would of thought that was close enough.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12128638*
> I would of thought that was close enough.


This


----------



## kryptiq

Finally got it relatively stable though tweaking the voltage and running OCCT/Prime95 testing right now:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616876

Unfortunately core 3 is bad but hey I paid $90 or so and I got an extra core and a nice OC on the chip cannot complain!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kryptiq*


Finally got it relatively stable though tweaking the voltage and running OCCT/Prime95 testing right now:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616876

Unfortunately core 3 is bad but hey I paid $90 or so and I got an extra core and a nice OC on the chip cannot complain!


----------



## MiskatCitnamor

I'd like to submit my O/C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616939

Thank you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiskatCitnamor*


I'd like to submit my O/C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616939

Thank you.


----------



## steven937595

first 24/7 i7 overclock, raised performance more than anticipated
could you please submit this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1617165


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven937595;12133401*
> first 24/7 i7 overclock, raised performance more than anticipated
> could you please submit this?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1617165


----------



## jammo2k5

Can i go back to the top of my list please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619951

also got it this far with turbo V but wont boot if i try it in the bios. so it says it isnt valid









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619899


----------



## trekman

he is mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1618839


----------



## Asustweaker

here's mine.
P II X4 B55 [email protected] -1c.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581140


----------



## steamboat

i can has join club?

clicky


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Can i go back to the top of my list please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619951












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


also got it this far with turbo V but wont boot if i try it in the bios. so it says it isnt valid









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619899












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trekman*


he is mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1618839












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


here's mine.
P II X4 B55 [email protected] -1c.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581140




















Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


i can has join club?

clicky


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620601
I got a new rig, Im trying to figure it out. such a noob.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12155416*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620601
> I got a new rig, Im trying to figure it out. such a noob.


----------



## steamboat

man i got worried, i was scrolling down and saw a bunch of rejecteds, thought i wasn't gonna get in


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12156020*
> man i got worried, i was scrolling down and saw a bunch of rejecteds, thought i wasn't gonna get in


Getting in is actually fairly easy. All one needs to do is use a little common sense and read the first post like one should always do before posting in a thread.


----------



## Tw34k

Ill be on this list soon, Im just over 4.0 on my main machine but my 5 year old psu crapped out 2 weeks after the new build and had been out of operation for a few days now.

As soon as I am able to power it up again Ill be back with proof


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## trekman

sorry here is my changes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1621120


----------



## elchucko

I'm in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622069


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekman;12159025*
> sorry here is my changes
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1621120


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elchucko;12163318*
> I'm in.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622069


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

It's been a while since I was in this thread.. love the "Accepted" and "Rejected" graphics.. Quite stylin' Papa Smurf, if I do say so myself.









-TG


----------



## PapaSmurf

The thanks to go allancsalt. He made them for this thread and several of the other clubs here at OCN. If I had made them they would have looked like a stick figure. I like them as they make it easier to keep track of the submissions, plus they add a bit of much needed color to the thread.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Hey guys. I dont wanna get a huge rejected sign so pls listen first. I used a different moniker before I came to OCN and it wont let me change my name for CPU-Z. Can we just go by the id #? I have pics to prove it. I basically took 2 months of tweaking to get here lol. I say this is the hardest i7 to oc... heres my proof:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622533

Nevermind I found out how to change your name!!!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622557


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12166943*
> Hey guys. I dont wanna get a huge rejected sign so pls listen first. I used a different moniker before I came to OCN and it wont let me change my name for CPU-Z. Can we just go by the id #? I have pics to prove it. I basically took 2 months of tweaking to get here lol. I say this is the hardest i7 to oc... heres my proof:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622533
> 
> Nevermind I found out how to change your name!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622557


Instructions for changing the name is right there in the first post so it shouldn't be that difficult to figure out.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626191

Not really sure if that voltage will actually degrade my chip...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12187589*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626191
> 
> Not really sure if that voltage will actually degrade my chip...












I have no idea what the voltage limitations are on one of those, but for the most part it's the heat generated is more harmful than the actual voltage. But I would imagine that you will have replaced that cpu long before it has degraded noticeably. It might only last 9 years instead of 10, but how many of use keep a system that long.


----------



## trimak

1090t 4.02ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627102


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trimak*


1090t 4.02ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627102












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## thrasherht

here is mine

Phenom II X4 955 @4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1628477


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12199818*
> here is mine
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 @4ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1628477


----------



## Kvjavs

Requesting listing update or addition with a new motherboard (previous was a Sabertooth 55i, this one is a MAXIMUS III GENE)


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1628525


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Requesting listing update or addition with a new motherboard (previous was a Sabertooth 55i, this one is a MAXIMUS III GENE)


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1628525


----------



## Freekers

Does it really have to be 4000Mhz or is 3990Mhz also allowed ?


----------



## Mobius01

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633202


----------



## XtachiX

guys, did you hear the news about those sandy bridge cpu?
they have some sort of major flaw and intel is going to replace them
is it true?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


guys, did you hear the news about those sandy bridge cpu?
they have some sort of major flaw and intel is going to replace them
is it true?


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ease-read.html


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freekers*


Does it really have to be 4000Mhz or is 3990Mhz also allowed ?


People have been denied validations for 3999.99 MHz before. 3990 isn't going to cut it


----------



## Freekers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


People have been denied validations for 3999.99 MHz before. 3990 isn't going to cut it










Ok thanks, too bad


----------



## lizardtastegood

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1631006


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers;12212655*
> Does it really have to be 4000Mhz or is 3990Mhz also allowed ?


What do you think? Is is the 3990MHz Club or the 4.0 GHz Club?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12213304*
> People have been denied validations for 3999.99 MHz before. 3990 isn't going to cut it


Exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers;12213402*
> Ok thanks, too bad


Why is that? It isn't the 3990MHz Club. It's for those people who are able to reach a certain OC, not for those who come close. If coming close was acceptable then what would be the point of joining?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood;12218521*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1631006


----------



## Mobius01

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633202

Resubmitted due to me putting 'Mobius1' instead of 'Mobius01' into the CPUZ Validation field.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01;12232969*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633202
> 
> Resubmitted due to me putting 'Mobius1' instead of 'Mobius01' into the CPUZ Validation field.


----------



## gtf004

Finally got around to playing with my new pc a bit. Still have some tweaking to do but so far it has held up to transcoding my entire flac collection and some gaming.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1634403


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtf004*


Finally got around to playing with my new pc a bit. Still have some tweaking to do but so far it has held up to transcoding my entire flac collection and some gaming.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1634403


----------



## Crydex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1634435

My goal is 5.0... xD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crydex;12240937*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1634435
> 
> My goal is 5.0... xD


Good luck with that.


----------



## lizardtastegood

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1632582 update


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1632582 update


----------



## Jelah

bleh


----------



## PapaSmurf

That sucks man.


----------



## Jelah

bleh


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


yeah, im thinking of waiting for a golden chip to pop up on rfd or hwc and snagging it for something to play with, the 950 is just boring










There is a DICE/L2N pot FS in the cooling section for cheap right now. 5 GHz is almost a sure thing.


----------



## Jelah

bleh


----------



## barrpet

Mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635775


----------



## gtf004

updated so im not just barely squeaking by at 4.07.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635908










I wish I could go higher but i dont want to push it on air cooling

/end spam 'til rest of build gets here


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtf004*


updated so im not just barely squeaking by at 4.07.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635908










I wish I could go higher but i dont want to push it on air cooling

/end spam 'til rest of build gets here


I love how you have 24gb of ram, but only GTX 460's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12248483*
> Yeah, I'm not sure he'll ship to Canada though, might send him a msg later and ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635753
> 
> Gonna try to at least push it to 4.6 again tonight after work for a validation











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barrpet;12248550*
> Mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635775












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtf004;12250223*
> updated so im not just barely squeaking by at 4.07.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635908
> 
> I wish I could go higher but i dont want to push it on air cooling
> 
> /end spam 'til rest of build gets here


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I love how you have 24gb of ram, but only GTX 460's.










For a lot of people 24gigs of ram would be quite useful, but a high end graphics card wouldn't.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


For a lot of people 24gigs of ram would be quite useful, but a high end graphics card wouldn't.


for what? I know having lots of ram is good. I have 8gb and I love it, but anything over like 16gb, I just can't see the use for a normal user.

Yea if you are doing some High ram usage programs, but for general everyday use, I don't see the point.


----------



## terence52

it still depends on your needs and wants actually. for most people. 4gb is actually more then enough. for ps and encoding . more rams is def needed.
anyway my vaildation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636176


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


for what? I know having lots of ram is good. I have 8gb and I love it, but anything over like 16gb, I just can't see the use for a normal user.

Yea if you are doing some High ram usage programs, but for general everyday use, I don't see the point.


Never said it was for general everyday use. I was referring to people running very large and/or multiple databases and/or spreadsheets, manipulate large images or videos, or people who need to run several Virtual Machines at the same time. All of them would benefit from the additional ram a lot more than they would from faster graphics card. It's like the people who try to convince everyone that they can do everything from Windows 7 by using XP Mode or an XP Virtual Machine. Sure that works for a lot of things, but there are still a very large number of applications and situations that require native XP (heck there are some that require pure DOS). Just because you don't need it, or even see the need for it doesn't mean that the need isn't there.

But this is not the appropriate place for such discussions. The only pertinent point is that his OC is all the more impressive due the amount of ram involved. Running that much ram makes it a lot more difficult to OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


it still depends on your needs and wants actually. for most people. 4gb is actually more then enough. for ps and encoding . more rams is def needed.
anyway my vaildation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636176


Exactly.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12253118*
> Never said it was for general everyday use. I was referring to people running very large and/or multiple databases and/or spreadsheets, manipulate large images or videos, or people who need to run several Virtual Machines at the same time. All of them would benefit from the additional ram a lot more than they would from faster graphics card. It's like the people who try to convince everyone that they can do everything from Windows 7 by using XP Mode or an XP Virtual Machine. Sure that works for a lot of things, but there are still a very large number of applications and situations that require native XP (heck there are some that require pure DOS). Just because you don't need it, or even see the need for it doesn't mean that the need isn't there.
> 
> But this is not the appropriate place for such discussions. The only pertinent point is that his OC is all the more impressive due the amount of ram involved. Running that much ram makes it a lot more difficult to OC.
> 
> Exactly.


Oh yea in those situations, I totally agree.

OT: Yes his overclock is very nice. I am hoping to push mine up some more. I am aiming for 4.25ghz. I only load at 43c so i have plenty of room for temp increases.


----------



## galaxyy

My very first overclock









Not bad for a first attempt I think!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636275


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy;12254037*
> My very first overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a first attempt I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636275


----------



## ezveedub

First I7 860 O.C.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1637663


----------



## puffsNasco

can sandy bridge people join xD?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12263643*
> can sandy bridge people join xD?


only if you are over 4 Ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12263643*
> can sandy bridge people join xD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12263668*
> only if you are over 4 Ghz


Exactly.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12263554*
> First I7 860 O.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1637663


UPDATE! I7 860 @ 4213.91 MHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1637738


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12263643*
> can sandy bridge people join xD?


I believe he said he was adopting the method of how I will handle Sandy Bridge chips for the 1GHz Club. They'll be accepted just the same (so long as they meet the criteria), but the accomplishment won't be as epic as with the other chips


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12266501*
> I believe he said he was adopting the method of how I will handle Sandy Bridge chips for the 1GHz Club. They'll be accepted just the same (so long as they meet the criteria), but the accomplishment won't be as epic as with the other chips


Correct, at least for now. Where I will draw the line is when they release cpus that have a stock speed of 4GHz will not be allowed. I'll probably draw the line at any cpu who's stock speed is above a certain point, but I'm not sure where that will be yet. I'm leaning towards anything above 3.6 or 3.7 stock.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12266576*
> Correct, at least for now. Where I will draw the line is when they release cpus that have a stock speed of 4GHz will not be allowed. I'll probably draw the line at any cpu who's stock speed is above a certain point, but I'm not sure where that will be yet. I'm leaning towards anything above 3.6 or 3.7 stock.


Yeah but I won't start to worry about that until it becomes a problem


----------



## Ceej

Just got the 950 a few weeks ago and have been playing around.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627083


----------



## btgrant

Q8400 @ 4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638874

That seems a little odd that 3999.9 wouldn't count but thanks for saving me the rejection guys


----------



## alancsalt

I have a feeling you'll have to redo that because of the 3999.99MHz on the left of the validation.

If so, move the screen with "submit" on it to one side of CPUZ, and watch the OC cycle up and down. Hit "submit" when it is above 4000.00MHz.

PapaSmurf will say.


----------



## XtachiX

yep yep yep
3999.99 will not get accepted
otherwise that would defeat the purpose of having a 4 ghz club XD


----------



## baker18

e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916

moved to 5ghz club. thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


Just got the 950 a few weeks ago and have been playing around.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627083












Quote:



Originally Posted by *btgrant*


Q8400 @ 4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638874

That seems a little odd that 3999.9 wouldn't count but thanks for saving me the rejection guys










I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would feel that way. It is the 4.0GHz club after all, not 3.999GHz. That's like the Jets and the Bears claiming they should be in the Super Bowl this year as they almost won their playoff games against the Packers and the Steelers. Close only counts in Horseshoes, Hand Grenades, and Nuclear Weapons.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916

moved to 5ghz club. thanks










You can be in both. You can also join the 1GHz Over Stock and 2GHz Over Stock Clubs as well. See my sig for links.


----------



## btgrant

Lol, thank you for accepting me PapaSmurf!


----------



## roflolol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916

moved to 5ghz club. Thanks


holy crap! Look at that vcore!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I just noticed that. That's incredible.


----------



## Rand Al'Thor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916

moved to 5ghz club. thanks


I knew E3xxx's a good OC but damn! What cooler system are u using? temps?
What's the 24/7 clock?


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## LethalRise750

Not enough to be 5GHz







lol.. Anyways, 4.8GHz at 1.37v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640046


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12279814*
> Not enough to be 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. Anyways, 4.8GHz at 1.37v.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640046


----------



## reflex99

will you accept my GPU OC, or should i not even try?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


will you accept my GPU OC, or should i not even try?


eeeeh?
this is for cpus only right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


will you accept my GPU OC, or should i not even try?


Under a few conditions. First, it has to be well documented using GPU-Z. Second, it has to have a stock speed of LESS than 4GHz otherwise it isn't OC'd to 4gig.


----------



## reflex99

ninja'd


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


eeeeh?
this is for cpus only right?


As I have stated on more than one occasion, I will accept ANYTHING that is OVERCLOCKED to 4GHz or above (meaning it has a stock speed lower than 4GHz) and can be well documented using something similar to CPU-Z. I'll take GPU's, Memory, CPU's, anything that can be documented.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


eeeeh?
this is for cpus only right?



I have to admit, I would LOVE to see a GPU @ 5ghz core.

*Keeps Dreaming*

Dry ice anyone?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


holy crap! Look at that vcore!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I just noticed that. That's incredible. 










It's obviously a bug







. Check out my Q6600 sub on front page, just so happens it's on an Abit as well.

But for sake of the thread.

E4500

E4300

and updated

Q6600


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


It's obviously a bug







. Check out my Q6600 sub on front page, just so happens it's on an Abit as well.

But for sake of the thread.

E4500

E4300

and updated

Q6600


Nice. Is that the same Q6600 but in a different board? Either way it's impressive as that takes the top spot for them. Now submit them in the 2GHz OC Club (2gig over stock).


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nice. Is that the same Q6600 but in a different board? Either way it's impressive as that takes the top spot for them. Now submit them in the 2GHz OC Club (2gig over stock).


Yup, same chip different board. The first time was on an Abit IP35-pro, but shut down due to condensation. Next day my monitor died and I thought I had done a bad job with the vmod and ended up killing the board. Then I picked up a UD3P and re-benched the Q6600.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12280169*
> As I have stated on more than one occasion, I will accept ANYTHING that is OVERCLOCKED to 4GHz or above (meaning it has a stock speed lower than 4GHz) and can be well documented using something similar to CPU-Z. I'll take GPU's, Memory, CPU's, anything that can be documented.


i see i see, sorry for making you repeat yourself a lot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12280182*
> I have to admit, I would LOVE to see a GPU @ 5ghz core.
> 
> *Keeps Dreaming*
> 
> Dry ice anyone?


----------



## baker18

1055T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640857


----------



## Gigabytedude24

i7 950 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640851


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigabytedude24*


i7 950 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640851


Not bad for first post. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


1055T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640857












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigabytedude24*


i7 950 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640851












Both of you should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. It makes it easier when you ask questions and participate in discussions.


----------



## Fiwb587

i5 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643400


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shuojinz*


i5 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643400


----------



## audioxbliss

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643449

1055T @ 4.0


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643449

1055T @ 4.0


----------



## Arizonian

I'm hoping this thread is an ok thread to ask one question on my overclocking of CPU? I have manual OC on BIOS but doing it through software.

Ok I've disabled Speed Step - kept Turbo Boost Technology enabled. 
Lowered my default core voltage from 1.30000 to 1.28750v. 
Highered my IOH voltage from 1.00v to 1.20v.
Highered Host Clock Frequency from 133.00 to 165.00Mhz.

Ran stress test in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility 2.0 and passed.

My result is 3.80Ghz Non-Turbo Boost CPU Speed / 4.13Ghz Max Turbo Boost CPU Speed.

Ran OCCT tests. Highest CPU temp was 70C at 100% CPU usage. ALL tests completed without errors. At idle CPU core 1 is 40C other three between 34-36C. Getting 23% gains on my CPU.

*Curious what other overclockers think on these temps? IF I did anything wrong or could do better?

Also is this a safe OC 24/7? *

Please be kind - I'm learning, have done some homework but wet behind the ears. Thought I'd ask the experts.










Been at this OC 24/7 for last three days.


----------



## Lemondrips

Sig E8500 @ 4.5.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


I'm hoping this thread is an ok thread to ask one question on my overclocking of CPU? I have manual OC on BIOS but doing it through software.

Ok I've disabled Speed Step - kept Turbo Boost Technology enabled. 
Lowered my default core voltage from 1.30000 to 1.28750v. 
Highered my IOH voltage from 1.00v to 1.20v.
Highered Host Clock Frequency from 133.00 to 165.00Mhz.

Ran stress test in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility 2.0 and passed.

My result is 3.80Ghz Non-Turbo Boost CPU Speed / 4.13Ghz Max Turbo Boost CPU Speed.

Ran OCCT tests. Highest CPU temp was 70C at 100% CPU usage. ALL tests completed without errors. At idle CPU core 1 is 40C other three between 34-36C. Getting 23% gains on my CPU.

*Curious what other overclockers think on these temps? IF I did anything wrong or could do better?

Also is this a safe OC 24/7? *

Please be kind - I'm learning, have done some homework but wet behind the ears. Thought I'd ask the experts.

Been at this OC 24/7 for last three days.


This thread is mainly for suicide runs for max OC, not for 24/7 OC so you probably won't get any good info on that here. You'll probably have better luck starting your own thread in the Intel CPU forum or checking some of the i7 950 OC'ing threads that are already there. I'm still on S775 so I really don't have any useful recommendations other than that for you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


Sig E8500 @ 4.5.












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Sith78

Add me Please


----------



## MysticHawk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643573

Already in, just updating, because reached a new clock.


----------



## reflex99

It was hard fought, but i got it:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728

frikken locked multi.

Now i know why all amd cpus worth buying are BE.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sith78*


Add me Please













Quote:



Originally Posted by *MysticHawk*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643573

Already in, just updating, because reached a new clock.


You must be thinking about another club as this is the first time you've posted in this thread at all.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


It was hard fought, but i got it:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728

frikken locked multi.

Now i know why all amd cpus worth buying are BE.


What would be the challenge in that? Anyone can do it with an unlocked multi. It takes a real OC'er to do it with a locked one.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


[im]g]http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/Accepted_a.jpg[/img]

You must be thinking about another club as this is the first time you've posted in this thread at all.










What would be the challenge in that? Anyone can do it with an unlocked multi. It takes a real OC'er to do it with a locked one.











that was under dry ice. Pretty pitiful


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


that was under dry ice. Pretty pitiful


Indeed, that is pretty bad. But i've been told that your mb is not the best with the HTT, although I don't know what is considered "not so good". I got just under 4ghz with one on water. Looking at the SS, don't know why I was using 13.5x multi.


----------



## reflex99

I too have been told that it is not great for HTT.

I am planning on getting a 555 or 550 (whichever is worth more boints







).

I could get 4GHz out of the stock cooler on my old 550.


----------



## Jelah

oops


----------



## gir1dhar

Joining late, but count me in http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644563


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643866
High voltage, hopefully i fry this chip so i have an excuse to get a new one


















Don't you just hate that.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *gir1dhar*


Joining late, but count me in http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644563


----------



## Sith78

Ok this is my first time over-clocking any tips will be much appreciated








Here are my figures so far  CPU and motherboard are both be water cooled.
If i take the BCLK to 190 prime 95 crashes it every time.
and when i run prime 95 my temps are 40c at max load.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sith78*


Ok this is my first time over-clocking any tips will be much appreciated








Here are my figures so far  CPU and motherboard are both be water cooled.
If i take the BCLK to 190 prime 95 crashes it every time.
and when i run prime 95 my temps are 40c at max load.


Disable restart on all errors. Read blue screen codes. Manually reboot. Some general assumptions that may help....(But cannot be absolute 100% right always)

BSOD error codes
0x00000050 << Incorrect memory timing/freq or uncore multi
0x00000124 << incorrect qpi/vtt voltage ( too much/not enough)
0x00000101 << not enough Vcore voltage (also freezes can indicate same)
0x00000109 << Not enough or too Much memory voltage


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sith78*


Ok this is my first time over-clocking any tips will be much appreciated








Here are my figures so far  CPU and motherboard are both be water cooled.
If i take the BCLK to 190 prime 95 crashes it every time.
and when i run prime 95 my temps are 40c at max load.












Here is some other info that HaMMeR=GoM= has put together.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
Here's the fix:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ocks-must.html


----------



## Freekers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Why is that? It isn't the 3990MHz Club. It's for those people who are able to reach a certain OC, not for those who come close. If coming close was acceptable then what would be the point of joining?


Easy man. I just said 'too bad' like 'oh bummer' not offensive in any way...


----------



## spike6792

Just joined the club today... 1337!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spike6792;12339568*
> Just joined the club today... 1337!!


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12339641*


His link is right under the "proof" image.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K;12339652*
> His link is right under the "proof" image.


It wasn't when I first posted prior to editing my post to include the accepted. When they first posted there wasn't a PROOF icon and the link was to a CPU-Z Banner, not to the actual CPU-Z Validation Page on their server which is what is required. They changed their sig after I first posted.


----------



## spike6792

My bad.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. It happens. I'm just glad I noticed the sig change so I would try it again.


----------



## razr m3

razr m3
Phenom II X4 955 @ 4.23GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1639663


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


razr m3
Phenom II X4 955 @ 4.23GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1639663


----------



## alancsalt

It's easy to miss ninja edits.


----------



## baker18

i3 530

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648907


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


i3 530

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648907


----------



## Megatron12

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648967

First time overclocking on first time build. Going to aim higher but this should work for now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megatron12*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648967

First time overclocking on first time build. Going to aim higher but this should work for now.


----------



## spike6792

Been looking to get my set up a bit more stable. It wont run small FFT's in prime for more than 20 minutes without a BSOD. It will however run the Blend for over 3 hours with no errors. Any ideas, I've bumped my VCore all the way to 1.4 and even a few notches up on my QPI from the settings in my sig. Would be great to get some advice on this. Thanks for all the help so far OCN. Oh and LinX usually fails on some random error, doesnt BSOD just stops itself. And I SuperPI'ed all the way to 32million no errors. If that helps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
Here's the fix:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ocks-must.html


----------



## spike6792

Ok, so what should I change? Sorry, still really new at this. First build and OC. lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not really sure on one of those systems. You'll probably have better luck posting in alan's i7 050 Overclock Club or making a new thread in the Intel Motherboards Forum here.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## spike6792

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## TwistedDane

I´m In









TwistedDane
E8400 C0 @ 4302GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1649882


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12346209*
> I´m In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwistedDane
> E8400 C0 @ 4302GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1649882


----------



## breenemeister

Can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650978

Thanks man.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breenemeister*


Can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650978

Thanks man.


----------



## TwistedDane

UPDATE

TwistedDane
E8400 @ 4428.02

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651967

Cant go higher on my motherboard. Stupid thing only allows 1.5000v for CPU and 1.4v for NB









I NEED MORE VOLTAGE


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedDane*


UPDATE

TwistedDane
E8400 @ 4428.02

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651967

Cant go higher on my motherboard. Stupid thing only allows 1.5000v for CPU and 1.4v for NB









I NEED MORE VOLTAGE










Time to do a volt mod.


----------



## FlowDee

Would like to join the club... 

X4 965 @ 4,0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652659


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlowDee*


Would like to join the club... 

X4 965 @ 4,0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652659


----------



## kzone75

Howdy!







May I join as well? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652691


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


Howdy!







May I join as well? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652691


----------



## Havoknova

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652694

broom broom broom


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havoknova*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652694

broom broom broom




















Lot's of AMD users out and about today. It's about time they started submitting more.


----------



## GIPrice

Can you add me please, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522327


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


Can you add me please, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522327












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Jelah

I think I may have an impulse problem, lol... I bought a 920, and some Dominator ram today







Lower timings, and all black, the silver sticks were really bugging me lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Impulse buying is only good if you get sexy looking hardware out of it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


I think I may have an impulse problem, lol... I bought a 920, and some Dominator ram today







Lower timings, and all black, the silver sticks were really bugging me lol.


I know the feeling. My green nVidia SLI Patriot ram just looks wrong on my blue EP45-UD3P. That's one of the reasons why I ordered some of the Kingston HyperX T1's.


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12365683*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1653154

There, am I in now?


----------



## ehpexs

Here's my max oc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940

And here's are links proving my 24/7 is stable (Running SP1 and AVX extensions that use 40 more watts on my cpu compared to any other benchmark)


----------



## slobvik Moljak

Can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654237


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slobvik Moljak*


Can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654237












Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1653154

There, am I in now?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


Here's my max oc 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## ehpexs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654566

I will not do another 5.3 run, with everything sorted out voltage wise. I'll post my 24/7 OC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654566

I will not do another 5.3 run, with everything sorted out voltage wise. I'll post my 24/7 OC.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12377157*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## Rustynails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654855


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails;12378198*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654855












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## MiracleM4n

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654864

^ Not Much So Far. Will Try For 4.5 Next.


----------



## Rustynails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654869


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiracleM4n;12378267*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654864
> 
> ^ Not Much So Far. Will Try For 4.5 Next.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails;12378296*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654869


----------



## Mikecdm

Got you a new one

i7 920


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12365811*
> Impulse buying is only good if you get sexy looking hardware out of it


True dat!







Maybe once I feel this rig is perfect, I can stop... Probably will be right before IB and upgrade time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12365880*
> I know the feeling. My green nVidia SLI Patriot ram just looks wrong on my blue EP45-UD3P. That's one of the reasons why I ordered some of the Kingston HyperX T1's.


Yeah, I hate miss-matched parts, maybe its because I spend more time looking in my case than at the monitor


----------



## MiracleM4n

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654901

^4.5 Almost Now.


----------



## Greatskeem

Yeah I haven't been doing much overclocking, however I got 4.5GHZ easily enough on my CPU+HT.

My goal after changing my HDD's to the safe sata ports is 4.8-5.0GHZ,anyways here is my proof for 4.5GHZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1646809


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12379671*
> Yeah I haven't been doing much overclocking, however I got 4.5GHZ easily enough on my CPU+HT.
> 
> My goal after changing my HDD's to the safe sata ports is 4.8-5.0GHZ,anyways here is my proof for 4.5GHZ.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1646809


Good job, gotta throw your name in the validation though (check the first post of thread)


----------



## Greatskeem

Yeah sorry about that,I apologize for being careless, let me get a new validation test,be right back, I'll update this post with it.

DONE: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655188


----------



## SilverFire

I would like to join, here's my proof:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Yeah sorry about that,I apologize for being careless, let me get a new validation test,be right back, I'll update this post with it.

DONE: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655188


No worries, it happens







Looking better now!


----------



## berretta42

E8400 Stock Pentuim cooler @4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656227


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;12378438*
> Got you a new one
> 
> i7 920











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiracleM4n;12378544*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654901
> 
> ^4.5 Almost Now.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12380029*
> Yeah sorry about that,I apologize for being careless, let me get a new validation test,be right back, I'll update this post with it.
> 
> DONE: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655188











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berretta42;12386201*
> E8400 Stock Pentuim cooler @4ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656227











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;12380589*
> I would like to join, here's my proof:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655371












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## black06g85

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656360


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;12387620*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656360


----------



## SilverFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12387037*
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


My apologies, I thought it had accepted it, I fixed it, no longer got the giant X on it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;12388480*
> My apologies, I thought it had accepted it, I fixed it, no longer got the giant X on it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431


----------



## CookieSayWhat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656420


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat;12389052*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656420


----------



## tito13kfm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656520 My current stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652853 My record high that I didn't put my name on.. DOH! But it crashes so frequently I don't count it as valid anyways.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tito13kfm;12389440*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656520 My current stable
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652853 My record high that I didn't put my name on.. DOH! But it crashes so frequently I don't count it as valid anyways.


The first entry is good to go.


----------



## Exodus927

Add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658067


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exodus927;12399253*
> Add me please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658067


----------



## tito13kfm

I couldn't leave well enough alone and knew this beast of a chip could hit 5Ghz.

5Ghz here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658087

And it's stable now, temps are a little higher than my liking, but just completed 1hr prime95 and high core temps ranged from 71C on core 1to 81C on core 3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tito13kfm;12399587*
> I couldn't leave well enough alone and knew this beast of a chip could hit 5Ghz.
> 
> 5Ghz here
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658087
> 
> And it's stable now, temps are a little higher than my liking, but just completed 1hr prime95 and high core temps ranged from 71C on core 1to 81C on core 3


----------



## Lefty67

Update mine please. This Noctua kicks butt







Load [email protected] are 10C lower than my ECO @4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658196


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


Update mine please. This Noctua kicks butt







Load [email protected] are 10C lower than my ECO @4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658196


----------



## baker18

just an update on my E3300 on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658144


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


just an update on my E3300 on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658144


----------



## Mory

my CPU hits the "wall" around 3.9+ GHz and I have to throw tons of Vcore at it. Unfortunately for me, going over the wall increases my temps to intolerable levels. (90+c at full load after like 15 Mins where it stabilizes... Just too damn high)

So I turn off Hyperthreading to knock off 10c, viola! I'm in the club.
(I think?)












Temps:
I think its a combo of my board and my mid-tower gaming case. Maybe I just have a really warm chip









Idk. it's insanely stable at 3.8 GHz / Hyperthreaded with 1.225 vcore and stays at around 75c under load for hours of torture.,
This is where I will stay for now!


----------



## Othrandor

Here's mine!

Othrandor
2500 @ 4.00257 GHz
Validation

Although CPU-Z shows it as a 2500K in the top of the window, it's just a 2500, as stated in the lower part.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Othrandor;12408218*
> Here's mine!
> 
> Othrandor
> 2500 @ 4.00257 GHz
> Validation
> 
> Although CPU-Z shows it as a 2500K in the top of the window, it's just a 2500, as stated in the lower part.


Thanks for being honest and up front.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mory;12408043*
> my CPU hits the "wall" around 3.9+ GHz and I have to throw tons of Vcore at it. Unfortunately for me, going over the wall increases my temps to intolerable levels. (90+c at full load after like 15 Mins where it stabilizes... Just too damn high)
> 
> So I turn off Hyperthreading to knock off 10c, viola! I'm in the club.
> (I think?)
> 
> Temps:
> I think its a combo of my board and my mid-tower gaming case. Maybe I just have a really warm chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. it's insanely stable at 3.8 GHz / Hyperthreaded with 1.225 vcore and stays at around 75c under load for hours of torture.,
> This is where I will stay for now!


Nothing wrong with that case at all (if you are referring to the XDreamer 3). It has excellent cooling capabilities. Coolermaster uses that same chassis for their Elite 3xx line of cases.

And you don't need to be 24/7 stable to join the club either. You only need to be stable long enough to get an acceptable CPU-Z Validation Link.


----------



## Mory

What am I doing wrong?

It's not an acceptable cpu-z validation link? Why not? I'm a little confused, as I've read the rules..

Did you just want the straight up hyperlink?
Validation

or is the validation bad?
is this one more suitible?

Sorry for costing you time, as I'm confused


----------



## Othrandor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12409004*
> Thanks for being honest and up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that case at all (if you are referring to the XDreamer 3). It has excellent cooling capabilities. Coolermaster uses that same chassis for their Elite 3xx line of cases.
> 
> And you don't need to be 24/7 stable to join the club either. You only need to be stable long enough to get an acceptable CPU-Z Validation Link, which unfortunately you did not do. See the first post of the thread for more information.


While thanking you for approving my OC, I'd like to point out that Mory actually posted a validation link: just click on the CPU-Z mini banner he posted.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mory;12409583*
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> It's not an acceptable cpu-z validation link? Why not? I'm a little confused, as I've read the rules..
> 
> Did you just want the straight up hyperlink?
> Validation
> 
> or is the validation bad?
> is this one more suitible?
> 
> Sorry for costing you time, as I'm confused


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Othrandor;12409597*
> While thanking you for approving my OC, I'd like to point out that Mory actually posted a validation link: just click on the CPU-Z mini banner he posted.


My mistake guys. The banner was fine as it was a link. I just missed the Mory part in the first part of the Submitted By Field. I saw the BatBard and missed the Mory completely (I had just woke up and hadn't had my caffeine yet). You are good to go and will be added in today's update later this evening.


----------



## Mory

Yay!
Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mory*


my CPU hits the "wall" around 3.9+ GHz and I have to throw tons of Vcore at it. Unfortunately for me, going over the wall increases my temps to intolerable levels. (90+c at full load after like 15 Mins where it stabilizes... Just too damn high)

So I turn off Hyperthreading to knock off 10c, viola! I'm in the club.
(I think?)



Temps:
I think its a combo of my board and my mid-tower gaming case. Maybe I just have a really warm chip









Idk. it's insanely stable at 3.8 GHz / Hyperthreaded with 1.225 vcore and stays at around 75c under load for hours of torture., 
This is where I will stay for now!


You are totally certain the H70 is seated properly? They usually manage a little better.
Shouldn't get that hot (normally) at 1.304v for the CPU...


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## amorph

Here is my CPU-Z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660561

Thanks!


----------



## berretta42

new update for you

E8400 now at 4.5ghz @1.4 vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661433


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amurph0*


Here is my CPU-Z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660561

Thanks!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *berretta42*


new update for you

E8400 now at 4.5ghz @1.4 vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661433


That's a substantial increase. Well done.







:


----------



## baker18

i7 950

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661902


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12427166*
> i7 950
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661902


----------



## Dream Desire

980x @ 4.0ghz 1.18v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662074


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Desire;12428804*
> 980x @ 4.0ghz 1.18v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662074


----------



## jamesschmidt82

i7 950
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662119


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12429577*
> i7 950
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662119












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Fixed and used OCN user name. Sorry about that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12429923*
> 
> 
> Fixed and used OCN user name. Sorry about that.


----------



## Swift Castiel

i5-760 @ 4.0GHz on 1.264V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662205


----------



## nerdybeat

4032.13 MHz (168.01 * 24) at 1.28v



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662253


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*


i5-760 @ 4.0GHz on 1.264V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662205












Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


4032.13 MHz (168.01 * 24) at 1.28v



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662253


----------



## baker18

e3300 update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663171


----------



## bdavis24

bdavis24 
i7 860 @ 4.013
proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663215


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12435377*
> e3300 update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663171











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdavis24;12435611*
> bdavis24
> i7 860 @ 4.013
> proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663215


----------



## Jvalen

Jvalen
[email protected]
proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663310


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jvalen;12436531*
> Jvalen
> [email protected]
> proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663310


----------



## CookieSayWhat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663423

Eh here's an updated one. Pretty good speed for the volt requirements. I wonder how much more it can take at this vcore.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat;12437716*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663423
> 
> Eh here's an updated one. Pretty good speed for the volt requirements. I wonder how much more it can take at this vcore.


----------



## baker18

e3300 update.. 25mhz more.

Last one till I get a better board.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12440924*
> e3300 update.. 25mhz more.
> 
> Last one till I get a better board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## rjajmr0221

rjajmr0221
i5 2500k @ 4.450
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664198


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*


rjajmr0221
i5 2500k @ 4.450
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664184












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## rjajmr0221

take 2

rjajmr0221
i5 2500k @ 4.450
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664198


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*


take 2

rjajmr0221
i5 2500k @ 4.450
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664198


----------



## Rogue1266

WaaaHoooo PAPA!!! New record for me. Please Up date me Sir!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664249

Oh yeah, before I forget.. What does the Big Red 'X' mean behind the photo copy of 
the CPUID pic???????? Not Accepted, It was Accpeted???
Never Mind,,,DAAAAAAAAA I just seen... Rejected!!!! What the _()^&)^%&$&())_**


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok, I just tried to Validate it again but it keeps rejecting me???? 
Any reason why??? My system is holding stable as well. I have 'ORTHOS' Running in the back-ground while I'm writing this and my system is holding! So I don't understand why i keep getting rejected????








Sorry for the double post.. I'll be back!!!!!!









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OK, scratch all that!!! WAAAAHOOOO







Here you go Papa!!!! Update Please!!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664272


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266;12443447*
> Ok, I just tried to Validate it again but it keeps rejecting me????
> Any reason why??? My system is holding stable as well. I have 'ORTHOS' Running in the back-ground while I'm writing this and my system is holding! So I don't understand why i keep getting rejected????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post.. I'll be back!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, scratch all that!!! WAAAAHOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Papa!!!! Update Please!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664272


Let me guess. You're running one of the SP1 Beta's of Windows 7 right? The Rejected is because CPU-Z doesn't recognize the OS with one of the SP1 Beta's unless you run it in XP or Vista Compatability mode. They'll fix it in a new release once SP1 is finalized.


----------



## nate302

i7 970 @ 4.52 validation link


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate302;12449610*
> i7 970 @ 4.52 validation link


----------



## cigarbug

Cigarbug
I7 950 @ 4.25
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1666040


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cigarbug*


Cigarbug
I7 950 @ 4.25
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1666040


----------



## Kyren

ok here i go 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668385


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyren*


ok here i go 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668385


----------



## Schnupper

4.2GHz E8500 E0 My second overclock ever ! ! !


----------



## XeloX

Well, here goes









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668544

edit : just noticed that it says XELOX-PC instead of only XELOX. Is this a problem?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schnupper*


4.2GHz E8500 E0 My second overclock ever ! ! ! 













Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeloX*


Well, here goes









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668544

edit : just noticed that it says XELOX-PC instead of only XELOX. Is this a problem?


I take it you didn't take the time to read the first post before posting or you would know the answer to that last question. I'll go ahead and accept you even though you didn't read it.


----------



## marsey99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644347

update for the table but no gain in place


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644347

update for the table but no gain in place










That happens.


----------



## XeloX

Already an update for the table.

I spent a good chunk of the day overclocking and the new bios update puched me to a solid 5ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668802


----------



## tito13kfm

Went for the gold. There is no way I would consider this stable but I did complete a 1m and 32M SuperPi run with it for HWBot









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668792

5.2GHz on a $30 air cooler!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeloX*


Already an update for the table.

I spent a good chunk of the day overclocking and the new bios update puched me to a solid 5ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668802












Quote:



Originally Posted by *tito13kfm*


Went for the gold. There is no way I would consider this stable but I did complete a 1m and 32M SuperPi run with it for HWBot









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668792

5.2GHz on a $30 air cooler!


----------



## Sohryu76

i5 2500k OC'd to 4.9 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656567


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


i5 2500k OC'd to 4.9 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656567


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Warblade31

It took me a few days of tweaking with it but I did get my Amd Phenom II x6 1090t at 4.1

Link


----------



## EpicPie

Here's an updated CPU-Z validation for my previous submission.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670615


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


It took me a few days of tweaking with it but I did get my Amd Phenom II x6 1090t at 4.1

Link












Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Here's an updated CPU-Z validation for my previous submission.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670615


----------



## kennyparker1337

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660110

proof: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/219...5ghzstable.jpg


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660110

proof: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/219...5ghzstable.jpg


----------



## krazy1337

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670818


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazy1337*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670818


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## airdraft

put me in W3520 4.6GHz proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312862


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airdraft;12478368*
> put me in W3520 4.6GHz proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312862


----------



## Tunapiano

Count me in Tunapiano http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671836


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Count me in Tunapiano http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671836


----------



## darkvergus

i7 950 3.07 @ 4005.4mhz



proff


----------



## Finlandia

Hello, here is my CPU-ID Validator link:












First time overclocker (that's me) get over 4.2GHz, it is amazing thing.
THX to good gear, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T processor with
suitable memory and CPU-cooler from Zalman









Cheers from wintery Finland.

P.S. We do have a real ''OC weather'' here, - 35 degrees of celsius at the mo.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkvergus*


i7 950 3.07 @ 4005.4mhz

proff --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672446












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finlandia*


Hello, here is my CPU-ID Validator link:












First time overclocker (that's me) get over 4.2GHz, it is amazing thing.
THX to good gear, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T processor with
suitable memory and CPU-cooler from Zalman









Cheers from wintery Finland.

P.S. We do have a real ''OC weather'' here, - 35 degrees of celsius at the mo.










Ain't that great for OC'ing? Hard on the fingers though.


----------



## kzone75

A minor update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672560

It sure is nice OCing weather here in Finland.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


A minor update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672560

It sure is nice OCing weather here in Finland.


----------



## singh123

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672552


----------



## darkvergus

i7 950 3.07 @ 4005.4mhz



proff

updated


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *singh123*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672552












Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkvergus*


i7 950 3.07 @ 4005.4mhz



proff

updated


That's Better.


----------



## Finlandia

Here we go again, just a minor update though but better then nothing



















Jukka alias Finlandia


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finlandia*


Here we go again, just a minor update though but better then nothing



















Jukka alias Finlandia


Every little bit helps. But the main thing is are you having fun?


----------



## Finlandia

Hello PapaSmurf (You're the BEST). Once more i get higher readings
with my system. Now it's running bit over 4.3 GHz

Validator Link: 

Let's see how far this system can reach?

(You bet i'm having fun







)

Jukka alias Finlandia


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finlandia*


Hello PapaSmurf (You're the BEST). Once more i get higher readings
with my system. Now it's running bit over 4.3 GHz

Validator Link: 

Let's see how far this system can reach?

(You bet i'm having fun







)

Jukka alias Finlandia


----------



## elysion

here I am...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1674268


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elysion;12495879*
> here I am...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1674268


----------



## kikicoco1334

Intel Celeron 352
7130.28 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501580


----------



## kikicoco1334




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*


Intel Celeron 352
7130.28 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501580



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*







Somebody's been busy. Nicely done.







:


----------



## Recluse

i7 950 @ 4 GHz 1.2vcore http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1676165


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Recluse*


i7 950 @ 4 GHz 1.2vcore http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1676165


----------



## glh00goh

Hey dude can i join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677108


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glh00goh;12517928*
> Hey dude can i join?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677108


----------



## Jelah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677207

Loving this chip, already giving me better results than my 950 was







I think with a tiny bit more work I can get this one to at least 4.6, maybe higher, temps are a bit high atm though, think i might have used too much paste


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

I'm in









Just started OC'ing so definitely plan to bring that up once I get my WC set up

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677230


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12518375*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677207
> 
> Loving this chip, already giving me better results than my 950 was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think with a tiny bit more work I can get this one to at least 4.6, maybe higher, temps are a bit high atm though, think i might have used too much paste











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec;12518418*
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started OC'ing so definitely plan to bring that up once I get my WC set up
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677230


----------



## MysticHawk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677252


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysticHawk;12518476*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677252


----------



## sumonpathak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672042


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672042


----------



## MIKEVALL

Mikevall
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1678833

Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;12527503*
> Mikevall
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1678833
> 
> Thank you


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

My e8400, installed last night


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez;12528319*
> My e8400, installed last night












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

A.C.Sanchez learns to read and follow the rules:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679050


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez;12528735*
> A.C.Sanchez learns to read and follow the rules:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679050


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez;12528735*
> A.C.Sanchez learns to read and follow the rules:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679050


A sense of humour is a real asset.


----------



## icarus24

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679314


----------



## koekmeister

Hi i'm martijn from netherlands.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679592


----------



## Blackasaurus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679840

^Fixed


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackasaurus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679752


You wont make it in with 3999.93 MHz showing. You should pull the submit screen to one side on a new validation and hit submit when it cycles above 4000. So close I know, but in the 4GHz Club, it matters.


----------



## kzone75

And another update.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679805 Still very stable. And still on air. Going for 4.5 GHz this weekend.


----------



## Blackasaurus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You wont make it in with 3999.93 MHz showing. You should pull the submit screen to one side on a new validation and hit submit when it cycles above 4000. So close I know, but in the 4GHz Club, it matters.


Thanks for the heads up, got it fixed


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


And another update.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679805 Still very stable. And still on air. Going for 4.5 GHz this weekend.










Great work, but if you plain on pushing further it would be better to wait till you think you are done with the OC to submit it. It actually takes some time and work to enter or update scores.

Just a suggestion, so keep pushing.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Great work, but if you plain on pushing further it would be better to wait till you think you are done with the OC to submit it. It actually takes some time and work to enter or update scores.

Just a suggestion, so keep pushing.










Thank you kindly and noted.







Looks like I am pretty much done until I go watercooled. oh well..


----------



## kirksblood

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id...949548&theater


----------



## baker18

E8400 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680496


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


A sense of humour is a real asset.










Got that right

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icarus24*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679314




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *koekmeister*


Hi i'm martijn from netherlands.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679592












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackasaurus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679840

^Fixed












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


And another update.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679805 Still very stable. And still on air. Going for 4.5 GHz this weekend.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


E8400 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680496












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirksblood*


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id...949548&theater












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## kirksblood

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680955


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirksblood;12537894*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680955












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. It isn't rocket science. Any 10 year old should be able to comprehend the instructions.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirksblood;12537894*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680955


In between "validate" and "submit" replace your computer name THEBEAST-PC with kirksblood, your OCN user name.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12538033*
> In between "validate" and "submit" replace your computer name THEBEAST-PC with kirksblood, your OCN user name.


Don't spoil it.







I wanted to see if he could figure it out on his own. He had all of the information he needed if he had only read it.


----------



## kirksblood

i really dont care about the damn club i was just wondering how i did since it is my very first o/c


----------



## kirksblood

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681091


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirksblood;12538823*
> i really dont care about the damn club i was just wondering how i did since it is my very first o/c


If that is the case you should have asked that in your original post. But since this thread doesn't have that many AMD users you probably would get more productive answers to that over in the AMD CPU forum here at OCN. Changing the post title doesn't really accomplish much as most people tend to ignore that once they are in an established thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirksblood;12538850*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681091


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirksblood;12538823*
> i really dont care about the damn club i was just wondering how i did since it is my very first o/c


HT Link is too high, NB is likely too low, RAM is too low, volts are too high.

But hey, at least you got into the 4GHz club







. Congrats







.


----------



## alancsalt

roflmao


----------



## Jelah

I know this isn't the place for it, but I thought I would share these with you guys since I post in here most









Finally finished!







Def should have got some 45º fittings, but ah well


----------



## kirksblood

i hope its cold enough i just installed my water cooler a few minutes ago not as crazy as that i just got the corsair h50 which didnt fit in my case so i made some mods and did somemore cable management now it fits sort of i might just make my own damn case after all the hell ive just been through ive only dropped 1 degree from my fan cooler but im gonna add some special things and some aftermarket fans c-mon newegg send them already


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirksblood*


i hope its cold enough i just installed my water cooler a few minutes ago not as crazy as that i just got the corsair h50 which didnt fit in my case so i made some mods and did somemore cable management now it fits sort of i might just make my own damn case after all the hell ive just been through ive only dropped 1 degree from my fan cooler but im gonna add some special things and some aftermarket fans c-mon newegg send them already


Nice







One thing to keep in mind, is that with water, idle temps usually aren't far off idle temps with a good air cooler, its all about the load temps


----------



## alancsalt

Well, go on, post a coupla pics! It's been done before







even if it's not quite that sorta thread. Lets see if it's as hell as?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like pics as much as the next guy. All I ask is that people resize them to 800x600 or 1024x768 so the page loads don't get too long.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12539759*
> I know this isn't the place for it, but I thought I would share these with you guys since I post in here most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def should have got some 45º fittings, but ah well


Hey Jelah, looking good! The black and white effect grabs ya.


----------



## SilentAssassin82

Haven't seen any i5's 660 overclocked in this list. So here's mine @ 4.5GHz !!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1682267


----------



## cr1

cr1 [email protected] MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1676179


----------



## xandypx

Need to make the Sandy Bridge list a little longer:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1682299


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Hey Jelah, looking good! The black and white effect grabs ya.


Thanks bud







was gonna go with just black, but when i was setting it up I saw the two next to eachother and decided to go both


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12543427*
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was gonna go with just black, but when i was setting it up I saw the two next to eachother and decided to go both


Looks great:thumb:


----------



## kirksblood

im gonna add a few more fans from thermaltake they have the best cfm's out of any fans ive seen people dont understand that rpms dont mean much it matters how much air is actually moving around


----------



## alancsalt

Not too hellish from here, but I didn't have to fit it.


----------



## baker18

P4 670

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680318


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAssassin82;12542883*
> Haven't seen any i5's 660 overclocked in this list. So here's mine @ 4.5GHz !!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1682267











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1;12542928*
> cr1 [email protected] MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1676179











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12543147*
> Need to make the Sandy Bridge list a little longer:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1682299











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12548174*
> P4 670
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680318











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirksblood;12547219*
> im gonna add a few more fans from thermaltake they have the best cfm's out of any fans ive seen people dont understand that rpms dont mean much it matters how much air is actually moving around


RPMs are important in that they are a good indication of the CFM, Static Pressure, and DB of any given fan. Blade geometry and design has much to do with it as well, but without the RPMs there is no way to get the CFM or Static Pressure to do the job.

But anyone who know anything about fans knows that it isn't any one characteristic of a fan that is important, and that not all situations require the same characteristics. CFM, Static Pressure, and DB level are all important, but depending on the application some are more important than others. Static pressure then CFM are the most important when it comes to a radiator or a heatsink, but are much less important for a case fan. Case fans over 40-50cfm tend to just add noise and don't affect the temps enough to justify the additional noise. In fact, at times higher cfm case fans will raise temps not lower them. Placement of case fans is much more important than high cfms which is why many cases with more than 3 or 4 total case fans are less efficient at cooling than they would be with 2 or 3.

As for ThermalTake fans, yes they have a good amount of CFM, but at the cost of a considerably higher DB level for that amount of CFM. There are much better alternatives to them that provide similar CFM with a much lower DB level. I'll take a Yate Loon over a TT fan any day of the week, cool just as well (with in 1C) and have a system that one can stand to be next to.


----------



## kirksblood

personally i can live with the noise myself my sound level is always much louder i really dont care to much for noise as long as its cold


----------



## grandestfail9190

It okay if you update mine? I hit 4.2GHz.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Here's my 955 BE C2 Rev. @ 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681257


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R*


Here's my 955 BE C2 Rev. @ 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681257


You user name makes me want to reject your entry as it technically violates the TOS of OCN. I'll let you in for now pending a review by the powers that be, but I really don't want to.


----------



## marsey99

yes i am doing my happy dance xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683360

[email protected] moves me up a couple of places









im coming for you next max


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*







































yes i am doing my happy dance xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683360

[email protected] moves me up a couple of places









im coming for you next max










Nice work. But you have to get by BCA before you get to Max.


----------



## Phatboy69

Rough tuning - can maybe get a bit more out of it as that was with 30mins work.

i7 950 @ 4.6 GHz 1.55v HT/ON Batch #3041A584

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683373


----------



## marsey99

cheers papa









i know max, battlecry i havent spoke with so max is my next target









its taken me an age to get past evolved but i dont give up :lol:


----------



## Phatboy69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nice work. But you have to get by BCA before you get to Max.











Wondering if if I should post a 4.8Ghz that isnt prime stable yet but boots to windows, stable enough to do web surfing...


----------



## Imglidinhere

I find it funny how there are more i7 920 owners who hit 4GHz than all of the AMD chips listed combined. XD


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*


Wondering if if I should post a 4.8Ghz that isnt prime stable yet but boots to windows, stable enough to do web surfing...










Stability is not a requirement. A validation is.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Looks great










Thanks







Took some better pics today


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*


Rough tuning - can maybe get a bit more out of it as that was with 30mins work.

i7 950 @ 4.6 GHz 1.55v HT/ON Batch #3041A584

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683373












Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


cheers papa









i know max, battlecry i havent spoke with so max is my next target









its taken me an age to get past evolved but i dont give up :lol:


Okay. I can see that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*


Wondering if if I should post a 4.8Ghz that isnt prime stable yet but boots to windows, stable enough to do web surfing...










The only stability test required for this club is that it runs long enough to get the CPU_Z Validation Link. Anything more is a bonus.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


I find it funny how there are more i7 920 owners who hit 4GHz than all of the AMD chips listed combined. XD


Considering this is in the Intel CPU Forum it doesn't seem that strange to me. A lot of the AMD users don't even know it exists or don't realize it's for anything you can overclock to 4GHz or higher. They actually have their own 4GHz+ Club in the AMD CPU Forum here at OCN, but it has fewer members than we have AMD members (they have 100 and we have 150).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Thanks







Took some better pics today










You computer reminds me of Spy vs Spy:


----------



## kirksblood

anybody try adding a fan to the backside of the cpu i got one pushing air at it and i dropped 2 degrees too bad they dont make a back mount for a fan ehh with a few cuts with my last christmas present "dremel trio" should get the job done


----------



## NoGuru

Impressive Marsey! Makes me want to start pushing 775 again.


----------



## kzone75

Another update. Will start working on ram and nb now. So no more updates for a couple of weeks.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683690


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well here is my best i7 875K - 4621.08 MHz (HT On) But not stable







Just long enough for cpu-z







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683717


----------



## superste2201

Phenom II x2 555 BE, unlocked to 3 cores and overclocked to 4.2ghz. Amazing price to clock performance.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683749


----------



## just_nuke_em

1075T @ 4425


----------



## Kilrt

I would like to hook up with social groups that OC 0ver 4GHz/Run SSDs+Raids+sata 3/Liquid cool/Run GA-X58A-UD boards/Ci7 950.

Sin0822 posted a review for the GA-X58 that gained my respect and since then I have checked out this site and see good folks with like mind.

I must be missing something because I can't link to anything to join.
I copy and paste in search and get nothin.

Any help would be great and thanks.

Kilrt (WOW handle for Terry)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009


----------



## TwistedDane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12552543*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i am doing my happy dance xD
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683360
> 
> [email protected] moves me up a couple of places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im coming for you next max


Sweet









Like your fsb









Here is what i got so far on my P5E-WS PRO bios modded to Maximus Formula
547x7.5


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt;12555643*
> I would like to hook up with social groups that OC 0ver 4GHz/Run SSDs+Raids+sata 3/Liquid cool/Run GA-X58A-UD boards/Ci7 950.
> 
> Sin0822 posted a review for the GA-X58 that gained my respect and since then I have checked out this site and see good folks with like mind.
> 
> I must be missing something because I can't link to anything to join.
> I copy and paste in search and get nothin.
> 
> Any help would be great and thanks.
> 
> Kilrt (WOW handle for Terry)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009


If you look at Sig's in Papasmurf's and AlanC they have a lot of the clubs in there that you can click on to join.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt;12555643*
> I would like to hook up with social groups that OC 0ver 4GHz/Run SSDs+Raids+sata 3/Liquid cool/Run GA-X58A-UD boards/Ci7 950.
> 
> Sin0822 posted a review for the GA-X58 that gained my respect and since then I have checked out this site and see good folks with like mind.
> 
> I must be missing something because I can't link to anything to join.
> I copy and paste in search and get nothin.
> 
> Any help would be great and thanks.
> 
> Kilrt (WOW handle for Terry)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009


There may not be one club/thread that covers all those things, but there are individual clubs/threads for most. On the first page of most are instructions on joining up, and a siggy to put in your signature if you want.

OC 0ver 4GHz - you are here already. This is the most obvious club for that one, but there are also
The 1Ghz Overclock Club That's 1GHz above the stock clock for your processor.

The 2Ghz Overclock Club That's 2GHz above the stock clock for your processor.

5GHz Overclocking Club For processors overclocked to 5GHz or more.

6Ghz + Elite Overclock Club For processors overclocked to 6GHz or more.

The [Unofficial] BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)

[Official]*AMD* 4GHz+ CLUB

Liquid Cooling:
OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery

Run GA-X58A-UD boards:
The "Official" Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R/UD5/UD7/UD9 Owner's Club

Ci7 950.
i7 950 Overclockers Club ~-** (Read First Post)

Run SSDs+Raids+sata 3:
Not a individual club, but two sub forums, one on each.
Sub-Forums : Hard Drives & Storage

Hopefully some part of that answers the question.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirksblood*


anybody try adding a fan to the backside of the cpu i got one pushing air at it and i dropped 2 degrees too bad they dont make a back mount for a fan ehh with a few cuts with my last christmas present "dremel trio" should get the job done


I've done it on several tower heatsinks. I've seen as much as a 4C drop in temps although 1-2C is more common.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*


Another update. Will start working on ram and nb now. So no more updates for a couple of weeks.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683690




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well here is my best i7 875K - 4621.08 MHz (HT On) But not stable







Just long enough for cpu-z







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683717












Quote:



Originally Posted by *superste2201*


Phenom II x2 555 BE, unlocked to 3 cores and overclocked to 4.2ghz. Amazing price to clock performance.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683749












Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


1075T @ 4425












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedDane*


Sweet









Like your fsb









Here is what i got so far on my P5E-WS PRO bios modded to Maximus Formula 
547x7.5












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilrt*


Kilrt (WOW handle for Terry)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679009












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Wolftein

i7 950 to 4.08GHz -> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...i7-950-d0.html
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684970


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolftein;12562140*
> i7 950 to 4.08GHz -> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/953386-my-new-oc-i7-950-d0.html
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684970


----------



## Mavraganis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685103
/cheeeer


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavraganis;12563624*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685103
> /cheeeer


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12553253*
> You computer reminds me of Spy vs Spy:


Hahahahah that's awesome









I'm looking forward to getting a 5870 block, maybe make the bends a little less awkward in there


----------



## PapaSmurf

The use of Profanity including the use of symbols or abbreviations to circumvent the no profanity rule is against the TOS. Knowing what the F in your user name stands for means it is a violation of the TOS. I'm surprised that a Mod hasn't cited you for it by now since you stated that you had read and understood the TOS when you signed up for your account.


----------



## Jelah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124


----------



## cHEEZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684827


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHEEZ;12570276*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684827


cHEEZ, read the first page of the thread to see how to do that validation according to the rules.

"Martin Rogers" will get rejected. You need "cHEEZ".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12570042*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHEEZ;12570276*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684827












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12573863*
> cHEEZ, read the first page of the thread to see how to do that validation according to the rules.
> 
> "Martin Rogers" will get rejected. You need "cHEEZ".


Thank you. Been busy today and couldn't get in here until now.


----------



## yeyoo

hi all members









that's my OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688123


----------



## cHEEZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688169

Correct username this time


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeyoo;12585459*
> hi all members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688123











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHEEZ;12585561*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688169
> 
> Correct username this time


----------



## baker18

I3 530 update on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689464


----------



## L337Something

Please add me to the club







just hit 4.1 Ghz on my Intel i7-950 d0



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689544


----------



## L337Something

hi guys just hit 4.1 heres my CPUz
Sign me up i7-950 d0 4.1 ghz at 1.272V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689837


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


I3 530 update on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689464












Quote:



Originally Posted by *L337Something*


Please add me to the club







just hit 4.1 Ghz on my Intel i7-950 d0



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689544












Quote:



Originally Posted by *L337Something*


hi guys just hit 4.1 heres my CPUz 
Sign me up i7-950 d0 4.1 ghz at 1.272V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689837




That's not the 4.1. That's the same 4.02489 you submitted previously.


----------



## baker18

e8400 update on a single stage. 5ghz wohooo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367

papasmurf ..let me know when you want to get rid of that ep45.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8400 update on a single stage. 5ghz wohooo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367

papasmurf ..let me know when you want to get rid of that ep45.










They'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands. I'll probably use it until it dies.


----------



## alancsalt

I think L337Something meant to post http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690635,
but I'm guessing you will want him to post it himself? I know. I'm too soft.


----------



## wermad

got her up to 4.4 tnx to the doms.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690743


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12605915*
> got her up to 4.4 tnx to the doms.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690743


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12605973*


you and Alan got some nice stamps going on there


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's all Alan's doing. He created them.


----------



## marsey99

just noticed papa that battlecry has the same chip in the q9550 section twice mate, 1 @4.6ghz and again @4.7.


----------



## yeyoo

hi all it's me again









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693423

u think i can do this 24/7 ? 
temps are at 32--33 idle
and 68--69 load


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeyoo*


hi all it's me again









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693423

u think i can do this 24/7 ? 
temps are at 32--33 idle
and 68--69 load


What is your ambient, 5Â°?


----------



## yeyoo

27 -- 30

i live in Cairo , EGYPT


----------



## koekmeister

heeey guys!
here is an update of my OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694008

greetz koekmeister


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeyoo;12623364*
> 27 -- 30
> 
> i live in Cairo , EGYPT


That 212 must be one awesome cooler, to run @ 1.5V and only a couple degrees above ambient.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12618290*
> just noticed papa that battlecry has the same chip in the q9550 section twice mate, 1 @4.6ghz and again @4.7.


Admit it. You just want to move up a spot on the Q9550 list the easy way.









It will be fixed in the next update later this evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeyoo;12620281*
> hi all it's me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693423
> 
> u think i can do this 24/7 ?
> temps are at 32--33 idle
> and 68--69 load











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12624333*
> heeey guys!
> here is an update of my OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694008
> 
> greetz koekmeister











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas;12624448*
> That 212 must be one awesome cooler, to run @ 1.5V and only a couple degrees above ambient.


The 212+ is the best bang for your buck cpu heatsink/fan combo on the market. But I have a feeling his sensors are a bit off at the low end to get those idle temps.


----------



## SSD4TEHWIN

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693948

Only worth mentioning in that this is a multiplier-locked, ordinary 2600. Five K's are on the list but none of this type. Seems unusual. This is just the push button overclock "OC Genie" that MSI's P67 boards have, which is apparently conservative but stable? I rendering Blender scenes more than game, stability beats speed anyday, and this is chugging along fine 24/7.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSD4TEHWIN;12628081*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693948
> 
> Only worth mentioning in that this is a multiplier-locked, ordinary 2600. Five K's are on the list but none of this type. Seems unusual. This is just the push button overclock "OC Genie" that MSI's P67 boards have, which is apparently conservative but stable? I rendering Blender scenes more than game, stability beats speed anyday, and this is chugging along fine 24/7.


It really is getting to be no challenge to get to 4GHz with the newer cpus when they are essentially 3.8GHz to begin with. Basically the next generation will be 4GHz right out of the box so this club will stat to die pretty soon.


----------



## yeyoo

thnx man









u think i can do 4.4ghz 24/7 @ 70 load ?

or i keep 4.28 ? @ 65 - 66 load ?


----------



## j0sh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695207


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeyoo;12629717*
> thnx man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u think i can do 4.4ghz 24/7 @ 70 load ?
> 
> or i keep 4.28 ? @ 65 - 66 load ?


It would probably depend on how much of the time the cpu is under 100% load. If it only hits that occasionally you could probably pull it off, but if you spend a lot of time with it under heavy load then 4.2 to 4.25 or so would probably be more realistic for 24/7. You probably wouldn't notice the difference between 4.2 and 4.4 anyway except in benchmarks. In games you probably wouldn't notice more than 1 fps difference either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0sh;12630322*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695207


----------



## yeyoo

thnx for ur reply man ,

i think i'll keep it @ 4.28ghz









i managed to get it stable by 1.472 v









+ it's @ 1428 fsb







, nice for that little cpu 
now temps @ 100 load is 62 --63


----------



## Toro894

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697954

hope this works.


----------



## InvalidUserID

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698001


----------



## DeereGeff

Add me to the list, Here is my CPU-Z Validation for my i7 @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694345


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toro894*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697954

hope this works.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *InvalidUserID*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698001












Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeereGeff*


Add me to the list, Here is my CPU-Z Validation for my i7 @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694345


----------



## azy141

azy141
Intel core i7 930 @4.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1699863


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azy141*


azy141
Intel core i7 930 @4.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1699863


----------



## mechanix565

Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4.115
Proof- (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700251)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechanix565;12664394*
> Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4.115
> Proof- (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700251)


----------



## bobfig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700316


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig;12664913*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700316


----------



## empnero

Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4.161
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1701997


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *empnero;12675891*
> Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4.161
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1701997


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in again.

i5 2500k @ 5.0GHz. Testing stability







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1702043


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12676266*
> Count me in again.
> 
> i5 2500k @ 5.0GHz. Testing stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1702043


----------



## TwistedDane

New personal record










530x.8.5 = 4503. I must say that this C0 is oc´ing pretty good


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12683862*
> New personal record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 530x.8.5 = 4503. I must say that this C0 is oc´ing pretty good


----------



## TwistedDane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12685208*


Don´t you mean Updated ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12686417*
> Don´t you mean Updated ?


Nope. I meant it was accepted. Updated means the lists in the first 3 posts were updated, and I haven't done that yet.


----------



## ColdFyre22

Hi all, finally bought a HSF and overcloked my 930

i7 930 @ 4010.97 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703899


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFyre22;12691926*
> Hi all, finally bought a HSF and overcloked my 930
> 
> i7 930 @ 4010.97 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703899


----------



## Tex1954

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705379

Heaven2011 and Prime95 running and you can see TEMPS in windows (after 3 hrs running with sides closed). GPUs run fairly cool 40ish, CPU is running low 60's more or less. I've pushed this processor to 4.4+ GHz easy with HT on at slightly higher voltage, then backed everything off and turned off HT for long term stability and lower temps at max load. Turning on HT increases CPU temps past 70C and my single (cheaper) radiator can barely handle it. As it is, it's a very stable and quiet and fast system at these clock rates.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12694794*


Psst......

You have my i5 update wrong. I'm 4999.1MHz, not 4900.2MHz.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;12697791*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705379
> 
> Heaven2011 and Prime95 running and you can see TEMPS in windows (after 3 hrs running with sides closed). GPUs run fairly cool 40ish, CPU is running low 60's more or less. I've pushed this processor to 4.4+ GHz easy with HT on at slightly higher voltage, then backed everything off and turned off HT for long term stability and lower temps at max load. Turning on HT increases CPU temps past 70C and my single (cheaper) radiator can barely handle it. As it is, it's a very stable and quiet and fast system at these clock rates.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12697852*
> Psst......
> 
> You have my i5 update wrong. I'm 4999.1MHz, not 4900.2MHz.


Sorry about that. It should be fixed now.


----------



## ColdFyre22

Updated, 4.2 ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705708


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFyre22;12700658*
> Updated, 4.2 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705708


----------



## baker18

intel celeron d 347

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705786


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


intel celeron d 347

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705786


----------



## bittbull187

here mine i7 930 batch 3002a544
ht off
http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1707520


----------



## Megabass

4.209Ghz
HT Off
1.336 Volts
Batch Number - 3003C170

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706932


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187;12703126*
> here mine i7 930 batch 3002a544












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megabass;12706438*
> 4.209Ghz
> HT Off
> 1.336 Volts
> Batch Number - 3003C170
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706932


----------



## alancsalt

bittbull187 has since done a ninja edit and corrected the CPUZ submission....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Why someone would make an edit to a post they made 12 hours previously instead of making a new post where it would be noticed is beyond me.


----------



## bittbull187

didnt want to waste space hehehehe


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187;12709074*
> didnt want to waste space hehehehe


But the chances of someone even noticing it are rather slim. I'm surprised that alan noticed it. If he hadn't brought it to my attention I wouldn't have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187;12703126*
> here mine i7 930 batch 3002a544
> ht off
> http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1707520


----------



## bittbull187

thank you Alan


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## B!0HaZard

Do you have to remove my entry if I don't own the CPU anymore?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nope. Only if your remove your validation from the thread.


----------



## Zerfall

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709714

First (properly) OC'd CPU for me, woop!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerfall*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709714

First (properly) OC'd CPU for me, woop!










:


----------



## Durdle Class A

Here is mine. It's just not stable with any lower vcore or with HT on... :/ Don't know what's the problem.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710170

Here it is though !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;12724803*
> Here is mine. It's just not stable with any lower vcore or with HT on... :/ Don't know what's the problem.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710170
> 
> Here it is though !


Didn't read the first page - computer name in validation instead of user name - will be rejected. Read first page and submit according to requirements/rules.. and all will be well....


----------



## B!0HaZard

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705569


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12724926*
> Didn't read the first page - computer name in validation instead of user name - will be rejected. Read first page and submit according to requirements/rules.. and all will be well....


Here !









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710602


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;12724803*
> Here is mine. It's just not stable with any lower vcore or with HT on... :/ Don't know what's the problem.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710170
> 
> Here it is though !












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## RainbowKisser

i need help getting my Intel Core i5 760 to 4.0Ghz + its running cool enough at the moment but my ram is DDR3 1800mhz gaming ram so is it possible to get my CPU to 4Ghz without changing my RAM to 2000Mhz? :?


----------



## xxxguillexxx

4.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711461


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxguillexxx*


4.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711461


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


Here !









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710602


Might have missed this - just above the rejection?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705569












Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Might have missed this - just above the rejection?










I get the feeling this is going to be a BAD week.


----------



## Oh You Did

am i in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711591


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh You Did;12734286*
> am i in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711591


No. Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## quaaark

Quaaark
Athlon II x3 450
4304.01 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711565


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaaark;12734697*
> Quaaark
> Athlon II x3 450
> 4304.01 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711565


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12734864*


Add me in too, validation is in my signature!


----------



## Durdle Class A

You guys missed my fixed one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710602


----------



## TwistedDane

Just played around with my system and got up to 4.7ghz








4717mhz

I was darn close to get it into win @ 5ghz... So close and yet so far









IÂ´ll do another run another day







My mobo couldÂ´t initialize the usb controller(hehehe), took me 30mins to get into bios again


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion;12736710*
> Add me in too, validation is in my signature!












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;12736846*
> You guys missed my fixed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710602


Got it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12740185*
> Just played around with my system and got up to 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4717mhz
> 
> I was darn close to get it into win @ 5ghz... So close and yet so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ll do another run another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo could´t initialize the usb controller(hehehe), took me 30mins to get into bios again


Don't you just hate it what that stuff happens.


----------



## eskamobob1

Add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713436


----------



## Inteller

Inteller
Xeon E5620 @ 4322MHz on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395120


----------



## Inteller

Inteller
Xeon E5640 @ 4680MHz on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326854


----------



## Inteller

Inteller
Xeon X3380 @ 4750MHz on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923109


----------



## Inteller

Inteller
i7 980X @ 5003MHz on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369721


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12748900*
> Add me please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713436











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12749176*
> Inteller
> Xeon E5620 @ 4322MHz on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395120











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12749198*
> Inteller
> Xeon E5640 @ 4680MHz on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326854











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12749219*
> Inteller
> Xeon X3380 @ 4750MHz on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923109











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12749231*
> Inteller
> i7 980X @ 5003MHz on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369721


----------



## NoGuru

I like your style Inteller


----------



## pujo

i7 930 @ 4.2ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713875


----------



## _Nevets_

Was Inteller able to hit 5.0 because he has triple channel ram?


----------



## alancsalt

No, because he had an Intel 980X and enough ability.


----------



## Inteller

I've been overclocking for a long time now.
Plus a couple of 133cfm fans on a Prolimatech Mega Shadow, and I'm very good at lapping cpu's & cpu coolers








& not being shy about Vcore helps!
Quote:


> I like your style Inteller


Thanks NoGuru!
Great forum you guys have here!


----------



## tx-jose

ill play....

this is from my mini ITX rigg.. i have gotten 4.6Ghz but not too stable..this is my 24/7 OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714592


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pujo;12751785*
> i7 930 @ 4.2ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713875











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_;12751845*
> Was Inteller able to hit 5.0 because he has triple channel ram?


Nope. Om fact, that was probably more of a hindrance than a help. For the most part the fewer sticks of ram you have the easier it is to OC as it puts less stress on your memory sub-system. I know a lot of OC'ers who will use a single 1 or 2 gig stick of ram for those times that they really push their OC under DICE or LN2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;12755747*
> ill play....
> 
> this is from my mini ITX rigg.. i have gotten 4.6Ghz but not too stable..this is my 24/7 OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714592


You might want to read the rules then. Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.










And this club isn't about stable 24/7 overclocks, although we don't discriminate against them. It's all about the OC. It only needs to be stable long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12755684*
> I've been overclocking for a long time now.
> Plus a couple of 133cfm fans on a Prolimatech Mega Shadow, and I'm very good at lapping cpu's & cpu coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & not being shy about Vcore helps!
> 
> Thanks NoGuru!
> Great forum you guys have here!


Two 133cfm! Oh the noise


----------



## PapaSmurf

I had a couple of 130cfm fans at one point. I'll never do it again.


----------



## Mossey69

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705043


----------



## Cyclops

Count me In:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713019


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mossey69;12759484*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705043











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops;12759661*
> Count me In:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713019


----------



## virus86

Boom! Screw my old E8400 C0!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715126


----------



## _Nevets_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12751877*
> No, because he had an Intel 980X and enough ability.


Oh, well this is total bs, lol because when i was buying my cpu they totally told me amd's were always more overclockable... and now look at all you guys with your intel's makin me jealous...







i got ***** LOLOLOL


----------



## Inteller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*


Oh, well this is total bs, lol because when i was buying my cpu they totally told me amd's were always more overclockable... and now look at all you guys with your intel's makin me jealous...







i got ***** LOLOLOL


Well, whoever "they" are lied to ya....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Boom! Screw my old E8400 C0!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715126












Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*


Oh, well this is total bs, lol because when i was buying my cpu they totally told me amd's were always more overclockable... and now look at all you guys with your intel's makin me jealous...







i got ***** LOLOLOL


There are a lot of people out there that don't know their butts from a hole in the ground giving advice. I never trust sales people to tell me the truth as more often than not they just push whatever has the best markup or is overstocked and they need to get rid of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inteller*


Well, whoever "they" are lied to ya....










Got that right.


----------



## Inteller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There are a lot of people out there that don't know their butts from a hole in the ground giving advice. I never trust sales people to tell me the truth as more often than not they just push whatever has the best markup or is overstocked and they need to get rid of it.


Sooo True!!!


----------



## Tex1954

Here it is, updated speed info. 4.385 GHz HT ON and stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715296

Batch# in stats in sig below.


----------



## gboeds

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715301


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Here it is, updated speed info. 4.385 GHz HT ON and stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715296

Batch# in stats in sig below.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715301












It's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.99GHz Club.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.99GHz Club.


wow, cpu-z shows 4000.0, yet dump is 3999.96, guess that's what I get for being lazy...figured it was easier to validate with the name requirement as I was running than to restart to put the 4.25 on...

well, here ya go then:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715316


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... very nice


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


wow, cpu-z shows 4000.0, yet dump is 3999.96, guess that's what I get for being lazy...figured it was easier to validate with the name requirement as I was running than to restart to put the 4.25 on...

well, here ya go then:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715316


That can happen when you cut it that close. The clock generators will normally fluctuate slightly which can cause what should be a 4.000 to move up and down from 3.995 to 4.005 and sometimes even more. But you are good now. You'll be in the next page update.


----------



## AJsez

HI, Can I join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716233


----------



## Ride the Spiral

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716336

Batch # 3041A985


----------



## LivingChampion

Sorry for the delay, can I be accepted now?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716354


----------



## selectstriker2

update me please
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703475


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJsez;12767180*
> HI, Can I join
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716233


Of course.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ride the Spiral;12767534*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716336
> 
> Batch # 3041A985











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion;12767688*
> Sorry for the delay, can I be accepted now?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716354


Sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;12767732*
> update me please
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703475


Thanks for letting me know it's an update rather than a new submission. Makes things easier.


----------



## Genjimaru

I would Like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716631


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;12770367*
> I would Like to join.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716631


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*












Woot thank you.









+Rep


----------



## PapaSmurf

You're Welcome, and thank you.


----------



## lambecrikas

In please









E7400 @ 4GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716778


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lambecrikas*


In please









E7400 @ 4GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716778












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## lambecrikas

My bad.

Now it's valid http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716789


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lambecrikas*


My bad.

Now it's valid http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716789


That's Better.


----------



## jethro_static

I want to join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716839


----------



## Mo0rk

I'm happy 

First time OC - i7 950 @ 4.02Ghz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716887


----------



## baker18

e8400 update.

got a better board to play with. 600 here i come.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716900


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jethro_static*


I want to join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716839












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mo0rk*


I'm happy 

First time OC - i7 950 @ 4.02Ghz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716887












Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8400 update.

got a better board to play with. 600 here is i come.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716900


You aren't going to quit until you take the top spot for the E8400's. Almost there.


----------



## jethro_static

Thanks! BTW, I'm not too far away from Rockford PapaSmurf.


----------



## norum

norum
e8400 @ 4.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716991


----------



## jethro_static

Do we get listed in the front page?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norum;12773579*
> norum
> e8400 @ 4.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716991











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jethro_static;12773648*
> Do we get listed in the front page?


Once I update them later this evening. I normally only do that once a day or so. The posts contain so much information it takes a long time for them to post.


----------



## jethro_static

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12774143*
> Once I update them later this evening. I normally only do that once a day or so. The posts contain so much information it takes a long time for them to post.


Yay!! Thanks! repped


----------



## Shrimp

New 2500k @ 4.3GHz. Temps are quite great too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717064


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

AUS.R34P3R
Intel 775 Xeon E3110 C0 @ 4050MHz (450*9) Stable








- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717068

P.S.
If anyone has tips for a better OC on this chip I'm all ears, 'cos it's taking more voltage than I would have liked to be OCCT stable.


----------



## Epona

Just got my chip at 4.6, but hit a wall and couldn't get to 4.7 even with 1.525v... but at 4.6 it was at 1.448. :0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717062

Intel i7 950 @ 4600.14 MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;12774479*
> Just got my chip at 4.6, but hit a wall and couldn't get to 4.7 even with 1.525v... but at 4.6 it was at 1.448. :0
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717062
> 
> Intel i7 950 @ 4600.14 MHz.


Try 1.58v on a really cold night inching your clock up with setfsb or your asus software overclocking...


----------



## Epona

Yeah, I think I'm gonna try tomorrow with the window open or something. All I want is a superpi run and a validation and I'll be happy. How high can I put my voltage up before I should quit?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimp;12774248*
> New 2500k @ 4.3GHz. Temps are quite great too.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717064











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R;12774351*
> AUS.R34P3R
> Intel 775 Xeon E3110 C0 @ 4050MHz (450*9) Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717068
> 
> P.S.
> If anyone has tips for a better OC on this chip I'm all ears, 'cos it's taking more voltage than I would have liked to be OCCT stable.


You might have hit the limit of what you can do with that ram. Try lowering the cpu multiplier to 7 and see if you can raise the fsb any further and still maintain some stability. If not, then you'll probably need to get some faster ram (PC2-8000 or PC2-8500) to go any higher. I don't use Asus boards but I seem to recall that those boards had a problem running much over 450fsb anyway so it's possible that it's a chipset issue. Your best bet would be to check in the http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/269840-asus-rampage-formula-maximus-formula-p5e.html thread to see if anyone there has any ideas.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;12774479*
> Just got my chip at 4.6, but hit a wall and couldn't get to 4.7 even with 1.525v... but at 4.6 it was at 1.448. :0
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717062
> 
> Intel i7 950 @ 4600.14 MHz.


----------



## AJsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12768828*
> Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Thanks Smurf!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;12774706*
> Yeah, I think I'm gonna try tomorrow with the window open or something. All I want is a superpi run and a validation and I'll be happy. How high can I put my voltage up before I should quit?


I went past 1.6 without gain on air, got my best at 1.58v. Might be different for you. If you're using dice could be benefits to going higher, judging by the voltages you see on some 6GHz validations.

All the best!


----------



## jethro_static

WOOT! No.3 on i7 970. Ima shoot to the top.


----------



## baker18

this one for you papasmurf.









E8400

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717917


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12777907*
> this one for you papasmurf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717917


1.76V!!!


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12777907*
> this one for you papasmurf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717917


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12778855*
> 1.76V!!!


Sombody get the processor an ice pack... better yet, some LN2.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


this one for you papasmurf.









E8400

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717917


Nice work! I take it your running DICE?


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice work! I take it your running DICE?


Running on a single stage at -50


----------



## cavallino

Add me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718460


----------



## Allamand

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718515


----------



## PapaSmurf

AJsez said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .
> 
> 
> NP
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*
> 
> 
> Thanks Smurf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jethro_static*
> 
> 
> WOOT! No.3 on i7 970. Ima shoot to the top.
> 
> 
> Go for it dude.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baker18*
> 
> 
> this one for you papasmurf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717917
> 
> 
> And we have a winner. New leader of the E8400's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> 
> 1.76V!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xandypx*
> 
> 
> Sombody get the processor an ice pack... better yet, some LN2.
> 
> 
> That's nothin. Try 1.84v with AIR COOLING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> 
> Add me!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Allamand*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718515


----------



## xetsog

Woo, I love this system!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718563


----------



## baker18

last one for this e8400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718568


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xetsog*


Woo, I love this system!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718563












You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what you are running.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


last one for this e8400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718568


Don't quit now. You're on a roll.


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718584 =]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxbl4ze*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718584 =]


----------



## xetsog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12783301*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what you are running.


Sorry, it's a very new system. Just built it today.

Regardless, it's fixed!


----------



## joealbergo

My turn, my turn!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718712


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xetsog;12784627*
> Sorry, it's a very new system. Just built it today.
> 
> Regardless, it's fixed!


Nothing to be sorry about. I just tend to remind new users about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joealbergo;12784777*
> My turn, my turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718712












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## virus86

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718738

The VCore is too high! I wont be trying that again till there is a BIOS upgrade or mess with the auto settings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12785056*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718738
> 
> The VCore is too high! I wont be trying that again till there is a BIOS upgrade or mess with the auto settings.


----------



## ACHILEE5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718790


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;12785471*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718790


----------



## jethro_static

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718846
4.6Ghz WOOOOOT!!!
But I think I hit the wall already. IDK why my 25 multiplier is locked. But I'm not giving up. Ima be on top. LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jethro_static;12785742*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718846
> 4.6Ghz WOOOOOT!!!
> But I think I hit the wall already. IDK why my 25 multiplier is locked. But I'm not giving up. Ima be on top. LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## jethro_static

PapaSmurf, Thanks for doing this. You inspire all of us. U the man!


----------



## PapaSmurf

You're welcome. And it's you guys (and gals) pushing your rigs to the max that inspires me and makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## chillgreg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1719453

Thanks Papa! Let me know when I'm accepted so I can update my sig.


----------



## quaaark

Hey everyone, I got my Athlon II x3 450 to 4.64 GHz. It's a golden chip if you ask me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720229









This is an update btw, I also wanted to cross-post in the 1GHz club but wasn't sure if I should.


----------



## Epona

I got my i7 950 up to 4.7ghz now... but higher than that I try to boot into Windows and it freezes on the starting windows screen... any ideas?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718532


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


I got my i7 950 up to 4.7ghz now... but higher than that I try to boot into Windows and it freezes on the starting windows screen... any ideas?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718532


More Vcore







It could be the max of the chip.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Hey everyone, I got my Athlon II x3 450 to 4.64 GHz. It's a golden chip if you ask me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720229









This is an update btw, I also wanted to cross-post in the 1GHz club but wasn't sure if I should.


But the temps..?







You live in Antarctica?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1719453

Thanks Papa! Let me know when I'm accepted so I can update my sig.


You'll be accepted once you read the first post in the thread and make a submission that conforms to the requirements. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Hey everyone, I got my Athlon II x3 450 to 4.64 GHz. It's a golden chip if you ask me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720229

This is an update btw, I also wanted to cross-post in the 1GHz club but wasn't sure if I should.


You can post this to as many clubs as it meets the requirements for.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


I got my i7 950 up to 4.7ghz now... but higher than that I try to boot into Windows and it freezes on the starting windows screen... any ideas?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718532


----------



## quaaark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12792443*
> But the temps..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Antarctica?


It's called Canada


----------



## joealbergo

Updated CPU-Z Link with proper OCN username in the Validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720742


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joealbergo;12795820*
> Updated CPU-Z Link with proper OCN username in the Validation.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720742


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joealbergo;12795820*
> Updated CPU-Z Link with proper OCN username in the Validation.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720742


That's better.







: You'll be in tonight's update later this evening.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12792766*
> You'll be accepted once you read the first post in the thread and make a submission that conforms to the requirements.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720797


----------



## nevermiind

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721013

Read the OP. Hope that's right.


----------



## slowman87

Add me to the list! My first OC.

Intel Core i7 950
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720668


----------



## joealbergo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12796002*
> That's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : You'll be in tonight's update later this evening.












Thank you so much Papa Smurf!!!









Now I can use one of those cool signatures under my name right?

Let me know the percs


----------



## hugo19941994

I had this overclock for months now, but I never joined the club... So here I am!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721460


----------



## Gibs

Can I has in??
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721543


----------



## Crazycarl

guessing im here to join








my spare rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721860


----------



## Sethy666

Updated: Q9400 to Q9650









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1722256


----------



## cavallino

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1722620

Heres my other rig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12797600*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720797











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind;12797915*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721013
> 
> Read the OP. Hope that's right.


Sure is.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87;12797931*
> Add me to the list! My first OC.
> 
> Intel Core i7 950
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720668











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joealbergo;12798809*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Papa Smurf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can use one of those cool signatures under my name right?
> 
> Let me know the percs


Sure can.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugo19941994;12799506*
> I had this overclock for months now, but I never joined the club... So here I am!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721460











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibs;12799637*
> Can I has in??
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721543











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazycarl;12800612*
> guessing im here to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my spare rig
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721860











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;12803168*
> Updated: Q9400 to Q9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1722256


That get's you another entry. Well done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12806435*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1722620
> 
> Heres my other rig


And our first i3 560.


----------



## Mafia2020

Mafia2020 - i7 930 @4.0 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1723197


----------



## TwistedDane

I did another run. This time without errors









4787

70mhz more then last time. I have a problem thou... I find it boring after a few hours of OCing. DonÂ´t know why, just gets so darn bored that i almost eat my mobo for some action jackson









Think iÂ´ll be great with some dry ice


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mafia2020;12810675*
> Mafia2020 - i7 930 @4.0 Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1723197












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12812032*
> I did another run. This time without errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4787
> 
> 70mhz more then last time. I have a problem thou... I find it boring after a few hours of OCing. Don´t know why, just gets so darn bored that i almost eat my mobo for some action jackson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i´ll be great with some dry ice


Some of you guys are just plain nuts.


----------



## @ndr01d

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724188

Working on something higher...


----------



## Tw34k

You should take over the amd club so it gets updated.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *@ndr01d;12815567*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724188
> 
> Working on something higher...


Make sure you get the correct spelling of your OCN User Name in the sbmitted by field of the CPU-Z Validation Screen from now on. I'll accept it this time, but in the future it needs to be correct.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12815582*
> You should take over the amd club so it gets updated.


Or they can just come over here and join this one. Do you a link to the one you are referring to? There are a lot of these clubs here at OCN.


----------



## Sethy666

hey Papa,

Not sure what happened to my entry on the first page... its doesnt look like its formated properly. Just a house-keeping thang








Quote:


> Q9650 @ 4.20309 GHz ~ sethy666 PROOF24/7 Stable{/URL]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12817005*
> Looks fine to me.


I must have dreamt it


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## adriangb

Here is my rig, finally hit 4GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724573


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb;12819197*
> Here is my rig, finally hit 4GHz:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724573


----------



## Sohryu76

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726472

new scores!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12834849*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726472
> 
> new scores!


Nice jump. That also makes you eligible for the 5GHz Club (see first page for the link).


----------



## TwistedDane

Not that i´m *****ing, but my score need to be 2 places higher









E8400 @ 4.79694 GHz ~ mumyoryu PROOF
E8400 @ 4.72517 GHz ~ SyveRson PROOF
E8400 @ 4.72500 GHz ~ tk fury PROOF
E8400 @ 4.78789 GHz ~ TwistedDane PROOF <- a lot of hard work


----------



## Mafia2020

Mafia2020 - i7 930 @ 4 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727081


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12834906*
> Nice jump. That also makes you eligible for the 5GHz Club (see first page for the link).


and for the record... although this club is not about stability... that is a stable 24/7 OC


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12836151*
> Not that i´m *****ing, but my score need to be 2 places higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400 @ 4.79694 GHz ~ mumyoryu PROOF
> E8400 @ 4.72517 GHz ~ SyveRson PROOF
> E8400 @ 4.72500 GHz ~ tk fury PROOF
> E8400 @ 4.78789 GHz ~ TwistedDane PROOF <- a lot of hard work


Sorry about that. It will be corrected in the next update later this evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mafia2020;12836902*
> Mafia2020 - i7 930 @ 4 Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727081











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12838647*
> and for the record... although this club is not about stability... that is a stable 24/7 OC


Throw up a screen shot with some stress tests and we'll note that for you entry.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12838921*
> 
> Through up a screen shot with some stress tests and we'll note that for you entry.


let me get back around to doing a long stress test and I will... Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Whenever you get around to it.


----------



## piway

its amazing! cant imagine how the cpu will blow up


----------



## PapaSmurf

I haven't seen one blow up yet, but I have seen more than my share burn out.


----------



## skyline_king88

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728203


----------



## Blacklac

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728229

Hope I did it right.







Thats stable, ill try a suicide run in a couple days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;12846692*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728203











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12847056*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728229
> 
> Hope I did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats stable, ill try a suicide run in a couple days.


You did.


----------



## AIienware

i7 920 @ 4.02 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727912


----------



## Blacklac

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729075

I dont think my Mobo will allow any more FSB than that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIienware*


i7 920 @ 4.02 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727912












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacklac*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729075

I dont think my Mobo will allow any more FSB than that.










Quite possibly. Those boards are known to top out around 450 or so. Ther is one revision that would go up to 500 or so, but I can't remember which one at the moment. It could also be the ram.


----------



## Blacklac

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729627

Sorry for another update. Last one for this Mobo/RAM combo.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacklac*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729627

Sorry for another update. Last one for this Mobo/RAM combo.


No worries.


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731313


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731313


----------



## moonmanas

moonmanas
Phenom 955 be C3
4030.6 Mhz



At last lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaTMOBSouLjA;12868045*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731313











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaTMOBSouLjA;12868073*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731313


Duplicate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;12868553*
> moonmanas
> Phenom 955 be C3
> 4030.6 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> At last lol


You betcha.










Nice work guys.


----------



## mikeseth

Add me to the list.. Thanks..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731679

Done on sig rig.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeseth*


Add me to the list.. Thanks..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731679

Done on sig rig.


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731114

I'm in(I think)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731114

I'm in(I think)


I think you are correct.


----------



## tada.gan.iarracht1989

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tada.gan.iarracht1989*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## @ndr01d

hey hey up to 4.2Ghz. ^_^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734382


----------



## hogans

Q9650 @ 4.6 GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1704710


----------



## Sethy666

Hey Papa,

Another update, if you would be so kind please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734489


----------



## StealthRuler

Phenom II x4 955 BE 4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734823


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *@ndr01d*


hey hey up to 4.2Ghz. ^_^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734382












Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


Q9650 @ 4.6 GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1704710












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Hey Papa,

Another update, if you would be so kind please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734489


You got it.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *StealthRuler*


Phenom II x4 955 BE 4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734823


----------



## turrican9

*[email protected]*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735275

BTW: This is my secondary system


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*[email protected] *

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735275

BTW: This is my secondary system


----------



## toddvj

I want to be in the club:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735490


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toddvj*


I want to be in the club:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735490


----------



## 96sohc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735692


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96sohc;12894122*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735692


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12891228*
> *[email protected]*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735275
> 
> BTW: This is my secondary system


Nicely done! I have a soft spot for the Q9400


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have a soft spot for anyone who can get past 500 FSB with any sort of stability. I'm hoping that the EP45-UD3R I have coming in the next week or so has better luck with that than my EP45-UD3P.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12895135*
> I have a soft spot for anyone who can get past 500 FSB with any sort of stability. I'm hoping that the EP45-UD3R I have coming in the next week or so has better luck with that than my EP45-UD3P.


Should do Papa... my UD3R has been a gem. What has been the problem with the UD3P?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It just doesn't like running much over 500-505fsb. It either won't get into Windows at all, or just won't get stable. Even with the cpu multi dropped to it's lowest to take that out of the equation. Stable as a rock up to that point though, just not much over it. I think it might be that it's a Rev 1.6. From what I've read and heard it appears that the 1.0 and 1.1's handle the higher fsb's better.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12896631*
> It just doesn't like running much over 500-505fsb. It either won't get into Windows at all, or just won't get stable. Even with the cpu multi dropped to it's lowest to take that out of the equation. Stable as a rock up to that point though, just not much over it. I think it might be that it's a Rev 1.6. From what I've read and heard it appears that the 1.0 and 1.1's handle the higher fsb's better.


Well thats not cool. Just a thought, have you tried rolling the BIOS back a few version to see if that helps?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. I've used every bios but the current beta one. Good thought though.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12896809*
> Yep. I've used every bios but the current beta one. Good thought though.










Should have known you had already thought of that. Thats why YOUR the PapaSmurf!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Keep that up and it's gonna go right to my head.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12897055*
> Keep that up and it's gonna go right to my head.


LOL... okay, Ill stop now before your head splodes.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## ILX

E5700
Cooler: CM Hyper 101+ (2nd blade master)
PSU: Fortron 400W
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734294


----------



## techjesse

Hey PapaSmurf, I pushed it some more http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735923


----------



## crash01

Hi papa

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733438

thx


----------



## cptjharkness

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736256


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12899338*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736256


That Vcore is damn impressive!


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;12899665*
> That Vcore is damn impressive!


Thanks, it is just a lucky chip. My last QX failed a few weeks ago after 19 months of use and I RMA'ed and got this one back and its a beauty!!! Intel must of saved all thier best binned ones back for last as its been a while since any of these have rolled of the production line I bet.

It only arrived back a few days ago so im giving it time to settle then will try 4.5Ghz in a week or so which Im pretty sure this one will do without much voltage.
The one that this CPU replaced would only hit 3.8Ghz with a massive VCore of around 1.4-1.45v which is more than likely why it broke!


----------



## alpsie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736347


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILX;12898504*
> E5700
> Cooler: CM Hyper 101+ (2nd blade master)
> PSU: Fortron 400W
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734294











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse;12898793*
> Hey PapaSmurf, I pushed it some more http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735923











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;12898946*
> Hi papa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733438
> 
> thx












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12899338*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736256











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;12903438*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736347


----------



## crash01

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737284








sorry, same nick now


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;12905388*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, same nick now


That's better.







:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12896809*
> Yep. I've used every bios but the current beta one. Good thought though.


Another thought... have you played with the skews to see if that helps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. But I'll probably give them another try once the other board gets here.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12906836*
> Yep. But I'll probably give them another try once the other board gets here.


I'll just get back to work then, shall I?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I appreciate all of the suggestions.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12907025*
> I appreciate all of the suggestions.


I know but it seems Im always two thoughts behind you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well, I have been fighting it since last June. You've only been thinking about it for a few hours.

Once I get the other board I'll do some testing on it first, then I'll put it into service as my main rig for a bit and do some testing with the old one to see what I can figure out.


----------



## Liighthead

add me

4.19ghz e7400  hopfully climbing
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736746


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


 add me

4.19ghz e7400  hopfully climbing
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736746


----------



## cptjharkness

+++UPDATE+++
*
QX9650 @ 4.34Ghz -* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12915194*
> +++UPDATE+++
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358
> Thanks


Doin' real gooood Cap'n!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12915194*
> +++UPDATE+++
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358
> 
> Thanks


I may have to pick one of those up if I can find one for a decent price.


----------



## AproXi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738622

Air Cooler: CoolerMaster V6GT
PSU: Corsair 620W

I don't know why, but voltages isn't show. Core Voltage: 1,26 V


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12916421*
> I may have to pick one of those up if I can find one for a decent price.


They are great CPU's and I have seen them 2nd hand at fairly good prices. And I saw Brand new boxed ones for sale over here (UK) for around £200 the other day online.
The issue I have seen first hand is that they vary massivly from chip to chip much more so then the standard Q9650 some ppl say.
This one is an RMA replacment for the original which failed after 18 months about 6 weeks ago, the one that I had before was terrible and I didnt like it much at all, it was a pain to overclock and needed a ton of voltage to get just 3.6Ghz out of it.
This one however is a beauty, I love it and it overclocks like no other cpu I have owned or seen 1st hand. I dont think I could ever sell this one and I think that any one who has one as good as mine will also be reluctant to part with one that is so good.
You never know tho, A lot of ppl want i7's now so im guessing they would rather sell thier QX to help pay for a new build then just holding on to a good chip for the sake of it.
If you buy a used one try and get proof its a good one that has low running VCore and overclocks well on both the Multipliers alone and on the FSB.

If you find a good one you wont regret it, mine just about keeps up fairly well with the brand new CPU's, considering its 2 year+ old tech it really doesnt show its age performance wise!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12915194*
> +++UPDATE+++
> *
> QX9650 @ 4.34Ghz -* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358
> 
> Thanks


And we have a new Leader of the QX9650's. Well done.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AproXi;12916855*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738622
> 
> Air Cooler: CoolerMaster V6GT
> PSU: Corsair 620W
> 
> I don't know why, but voltages isn't show. Core Voltage: 1,26 V












You might try 1.57 or the rog cpu-z version. From what I understand from other threads (most notably the Official i7 950 Overclockers Club thread there is (or was) a problem with some Asus boards bios revisions with older versions of CPU-Z. I don't remember all of the details just that the latest CPU-Z and ROG versions tended to work when the older ones didn't.


----------



## AproXi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You might try 1.57 or the rog cpu-z version. From what I understand from other threads (most notably the Official i7 950 Overclockers Club thread there is (or was) a problem with some Asus boards bios revisions with older versions of CPU-Z. I don't remember all of the details just that the latest CPU-Z and ROG versions tended to work when the older ones didn't.


Thanks for your reply. I've tried the latest cpu-z v. 1.57 but still no voltages. I'll try the rog version tomorrow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If that doesn't work, then you should follow the instructions on the CPU-Z website on submitting a report about it.


----------



## alancsalt

It was a Rampage III issue, 1.57 worked for some but not all, and a new bios was expected soon. Thought it was fixed at the time, but still happens for some.

Quote:



franck delattre

To Alan Salt
OK perfect.

Asus replied that they are developping a new BIOS for that board anyway.
I don't clearly know what is new.

Thanks,
Franck

From: Alan Salt
Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2011 2:09 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: CPUZ-q2

Franck,
Very happy to say both versions of CPUZ 1.57 are showing vcore Smile Farewell 1.56....
Alan

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: CPUZ-q2
Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2011 00:00:34 +0100

Hello Alan,

I reported the problem to Asus. They may have changed something that prevents the monitoring to be achieved.

Did you write to them too ? If the change comes from them, they may be more concerned.

Thanks,
Franck

From: Alan Salt
Sent: Sunday, February 20, 2011 1:29 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: CPUZ-q2


----------



## vulpecula

Here's mine!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735326


----------



## rjajmr0221

***update***
got a little more out of her... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739502


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulpecula;12925777*
> Here's mine!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735326


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221;12925837*
> ***update***
> got a little more out of her... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739502


----------



## wilkinsb01

here [email protected]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilkinsb01;12926774*
> here [email protected]


To join, you do this, and post the url. Stability is not an issue, just your highest validation.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12918832*
> They are great CPU's and I have seen them 2nd hand at fairly good prices. And I saw Brand new boxed ones for sale over here (UK) for around £200 the other day online.
> The issue I have seen first hand is that they vary massivly from chip to chip much more so then the standard Q9650 some ppl say.
> This one is an RMA replacment for the original which failed after 18 months about 6 weeks ago, the one that I had before was terrible and I didnt like it much at all, it was a pain to overclock and needed a ton of voltage to get just 3.6Ghz out of it.
> This one however is a beauty, I love it and it overclocks like no other cpu I have owned or seen 1st hand. I dont think I could ever sell this one and I think that any one who has one as good as mine will also be reluctant to part with one that is so good.
> You never know tho, A lot of ppl want i7's now so im guessing they would rather sell thier QX to help pay for a new build then just holding on to a good chip for the sake of it.
> If you buy a used one try and get proof its a good one that has low running VCore and overclocks well on both the Multipliers alone and on the FSB.
> 
> If you find a good one you wont regret it, mine just about keeps up fairly well with the brand new CPU's, considering its 2 year+ old tech it really doesnt show its age performance wise!


I did some looking around and they still want $300+ USD here and finding a used one is near impossible unless you resort to Ebay, which I will not do.
Not a big deal I just wanted to freeze it and sell it. I have a great Q9650 that I plan on keeping for a while until I stop beating up on i7's and decide to keep one.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

hardheadedmurphy
i5-650 @ 4.01ghz from 3.2ghz stock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1740271


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*


hardheadedmurphy
i5-650 @ 4.01ghz from 3.2ghz stock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1740271


might wanna change your sig... the club is official now...


----------



## mect_aw

My 4GHz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1740686


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wilkinsb01*


here [email protected]












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


might wanna change your sig... the club is official now...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mect_aw*


My 4GHz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1740686


----------



## xxxguillexxx

4.4 ghz update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741158


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxguillexxx;12939255*
> 4.4 ghz update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741158


----------



## Famousoverdose

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741254


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741254


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Selvanthos

Intel i5 750 @ 4ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741477


----------



## KingT

Papa update my score please..

*Validation Link* ..

CHEERS..


----------



## MoonGod12

i7 930 4.22Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742511


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selvanthos;12942447*
> Intel i5 750 @ 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741477











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonGod12;12947770*
> i7 930 4.22Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742511











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12942667*
> Papa update my score please..
> 
> *Validation Link* ..
> 
> CHEERS..


No.


----------



## KingT

Wut??









Don't make me come over there..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just messin' with ya dude.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12948424*
> Just messin' with ya dude.


LoL I was just playing with you 2..

I think U R just jelly..









CHEERS..


----------



## AproXi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12922694*
> It was a Rampage III issue, 1.57 worked for some but not all, and a new bios was expected soon. Thought it was fixed at the time, but still happens for some.


Have flashed the new 1207 bios and tried the rog version of cpu-z and it still doesn't show the voltage...


----------



## XtachiX

yeh, its not showing me the voltage either for my i7 950
i know the voltage settings though, so its not really that big of a deal


----------



## alancsalt

I've contacted Franck at cpu-z about this before. He said ppls should tell Asus too as it's likely to be their changes to bios that cause this.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Nw0rb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738874

I would love to join


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;12967542*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738874
> 
> I would love to join


And you shall


----------



## ABerd

4.0GHz @ 1.2V http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744806

I can reach 4.8GHz on 1.38V though, just too lazy to change settings lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABerd;12967838*
> 4.0GHz @ 1.2V http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744806
> 
> I can reach 4.8GHz on 1.38V though, just too lazy to change settings lol












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

4.0GHz @ 1.25v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744831

last time i join this club i hit 4.2GHz with my old Q9550 and took me forever, i7 took me 1 minute


----------



## ABerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12967920*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


Finneee here lol

ABerd
2500k - 4.0GHz - 1.2V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744852


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq;12967990*
> 4.0GHz @ 1.25v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744831
> 
> last time i join this club i hit 4.2GHz with my old Q9550 and took me forever, i7 took me 1 minute











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABerd;12968065*
> Finneee here lol
> 
> ABerd
> 2500k - 4.0GHz - 1.2V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744852


That's better.







:


----------



## KingT

WoW man I'm on 10th place in Q9550 rankings..



















































CHEERS..


----------



## shauntx

Guess I will try and get in this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745084


----------



## turrican9

Please update my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9400 result. 4368MHz (FSB - 546MHz).

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745481


----------



## eminem5055

Got a good oc with turbo mode and ht on, but my bad alienware motherboard won't oc well with low voltages...

i7 920 4.01ghz @ 1.328v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745510


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12969076*
> WoW man I'm on 10th place in Q9550 rankings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Lucky stiff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shauntx;12969548*
> Guess I will try and get in this.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745084


You made it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12970823*
> Please update my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9400 result. 4368MHz (FSB - *446MHz*).
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745481


Don't stop now. You are only about 100MHz from the top stop there. And it's 546 FSB, not 446. Don't sell yourself short there buddy.







:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eminem5055;12970876*
> Got a good oc with turbo mode and ht on, but my bad alienware motherboard won't oc well with low voltages...
> 
> i7 920 4.01ghz @ 1.328v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745510


Now go back and read the first post again to see what you did wrong so you can get in.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12974143*
> Lucky stiff.
> Don't stop now. You are only about 100MHz from the top stop there. And it's 546 FSB, not 446. Don't sell yourself short there buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Fixed it







I'm more used to the 4xx FSB ranges, that's why







Those 100MHz may be impossible. Guy at top spot are using the famous UD3P







VS my mediocre P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have confidence that you can pull it off.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12969076*
> WoW man I'm on 10th place in Q9550 rankings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I just noticed that I'm only 3 places behind you. Maybe the Ep45-UD3R I have coming will OC a bit better than my UD3P does.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12974612*
> I just noticed that I'm only 3 places behind you. Maybe the Ep45-UD3R I have coming will OC a bit better than my UD3P does.


I'm suprised that your UD3P can't deliver higher FSB..

My Pro is being held back by A2 rev NB,unlike *turrican9* who has a P5Q Pro TURBO with A3 rev. NB..

Hope it does better for you..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

My UD3P is a Rev 1.6. For some reason a lot of them don't hit the higher FSB that the Rev 1.0 and 1.1's did. It's stable and runs like a champ though so it's perfect for a 24/7 main rig. I got it right after they stopped making them so I might have one of the last ones made.


----------



## turrican9

*Yeeaaaahh!! 560FSB !!! [email protected] Validation!!!*

Please update my Q9400 result! This is the top? Isn't it??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12975328*
> *Yeeaaaahh!! 560FSB !!! [email protected] Validation!!!*










: See. I knew you could do it.









I'm even updating the lists early to get it published.


----------



## turrican9

*PapaSmurf*

I really didn't think I was gonna make it to 560FSB! It was not easy, besides the Insane VTT and NB voltages I used, I also had to adjust the NB skew. This setting has brought nothing but instability in the past, but at this FSB it seemed to help me getting those extra few MHz before the Freeze/BSOD


----------



## waldoh74

My very FIRST OC (other than the gimp newbie OC with the ROG mobo)!

Need opinions, any reason why I can't push this to 5ghz? Refer to sig rig.


----------



## eminem5055

eminem5055
Intel i7 920 - 4000.88GHz - 1.32v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;12978675*
> 
> 
> My very FIRST OC (other than the gimp newbie OC with the ROG mobo)!
> 
> Need opinions, any reason why I can't push this to 5ghz? Refer to sig rig.


Check out this guide to see if that offers any suggestions.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/830442-official-asus-rampage-iii-formula-review.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eminem5055;12979761*
> eminem5055
> Intel i7 920 - 4000.88GHz - 1.32v












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## SpammisT

WOW forgot to post my 2600k!!! What am I thinking (other thread LOL)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731538
Here ya go!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;12979845*
> WOW forgot to post my 2600k!!! What am I thinking (other thread LOL)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731538
> Here ya go!


----------



## eminem5055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


Oh i almost forgot: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746799


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminem5055*


Oh i almost forgot: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746799


That's better.


----------



## shauntx

Time to start moving up the list. 20 Linx passses, 20 Intel Burn Passes, 12 hours Prime now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1747757


----------



## shauntx

Going to try for 5.10Ghz soon


----------



## TheOne69

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748281

Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shauntx;12983814*
> Time to start moving up the list. 20 Linx passses, 20 Intel Burn Passes, 12 hours Prime now.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1747757











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shauntx;12983826*
> Going to try for 5.10Ghz soon


Go for it. I have confidence in you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOne69;12987260*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748281
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, this is about as fast as I can go with HT-ON without getting insane on the voltages... turns out I had to tweak the IOH etc. voltages 1 or 2 ticks to make it stable with Prime-95.

4.665 GHz HT-ON!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748349

Batch# in the signature...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;12988441*
> 
> Okay, this is about as fast as I can go with HT-ON without getting insane on the voltages... turns out I had to tweak the IOH etc. voltages 1 or 2 ticks to make it stable with Prime-95.
> 
> 4.665 GHz HT-ON!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748349
> 
> Batch# in the signature...


----------



## blackkiss

Asus P5N-D 750i with E8400 at 4.387 GHz, Prime95 and OCCT stable for 8 hours each on air! I had it at 4.5, but got BSOD after about an hour. May try to tweak a few things and see if I can get 4.5 stable, but I am pretty happy with this overclock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746965


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackkiss*


Asus P5N-D 750i with E8400 at 4.387 GHz, Prime95 and OCCT stable for 8 hours each on air! I had it at 4.5, but got BSOD after about an hour. May try to tweak a few things and see if I can get 4.5 stable, but I am pretty happy with this overclock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746965


Nice. If you post a screenshot of the Prime or OCCT I'll add a link to it in your listing if you want. And remember this is primarily about the Max OC and it only needs to be stable long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation Link to join, although we do appreciate the ones that are 24/7 stable.


----------



## Redwoodz

Finally! A good one








AthlonII X3 450 C3 @4.285MHz 1.54v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748475


----------



## .::CARLO::.

i3 540 @4.2ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748540


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;12990112*
> Finally! A good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AthlonII X3 450 C3 @4.285MHz 1.54v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748475


Nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.::CARLO::.;12990225*
> i3 540 @4.2ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748540


Nice job. Now go back and read the first post in the thread to see how to submit an acceptable validation link.


----------



## Brootull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748543


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brootull*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748543


----------



## ABerd

Updated! got to 5.1GHz
SS was taken while CPU was being stressed lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748771


----------



## tommy209

Intel Q9400 @ 4.0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748784


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABerd*


Updated! got to 5.1GHz
SS was taken while CPU was being stressed lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748771


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tommy209*


Intel Q9400 @ 4.0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748784


Yeah! another Q9400 hits 4Ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tommy209*


Intel Q9400 @ 4.0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748784












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Yeah! another Q9400 hits 4Ghz










Too bad he didn't read the rules and posted with the wrong user name.


----------



## Sethy666

Ohhh... facepalm!


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;12992934*
> Yeah! another Q9400 hits 4Ghz


Do you have a Q9400? Someone should try and beat mine







4480MHz at 560FSB


----------



## tommy209

sorry didnt read rules, but i got a higher overclock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749779


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12996759*
> Do you have a Q9400? Someone should try and beat mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4480MHz at 560FSB


He sure does (or at least he had one).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy209;12997705*
> sorry didnt read rules, but i got a higher overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749779


That's better. And just a tip for you. Before posting in a thread it's always a good idea to read at least the first post at the very minimum. It's better to read the first dozen or so, but ALWAYS read at least the first one.


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

please add me to the poll to








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749863


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *III-Kill-ZonE-III;12998369*
> please add me to the poll to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749863


Gotta love a double. I added your i5 655K as well. We didn't have one of them so you get to be the first.







:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Do you have a Q9400? Someone should try and beat mine







4480MHz at 560FSB










I sure did... it was a nice lil chip. I was lucky to get it to 4.04 Ghz (I think)... so I guess you win


----------



## renaldy

proof of my CPU-Z COUNT ME IN.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1750891


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renaldy*


proof of my CPU-Z COUNT ME IN.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1750891


----------



## -javier-

here is mine as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751870


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-javier-*


here is mine as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751870












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Hint, OCN User Name is* -javier- *and user name in the CPU-Z is *JAVIER-PC*. It might seem like a little thing, but once I start making exceptions for one I would have to do it for everyone. *-javier-PC* or even *-JAVIER-PC* would have been acceptable, but not J*AVIER-PC*. Remember, you chose the user name with the *-* as the first and last characters so you need to include them in the CPU-Z.


----------



## -javier-

sorry

Corrected
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751887


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-javier-*


sorry

Corrected
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751887


That's better.


----------



## xinpig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727828

5048 mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinpig*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727828

5048 mhz


Nicely done. Only about 160MHz from the top spot among the 2500K's. Do you think there's a bit more there?


----------



## Blue6228

I'm in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751931


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue6228*


I'm in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751931


----------



## znarf

Hi,

just joined OC.net few days back and wanted to be listed 4G OC club but have some difficulties attaching URL link and hope this will succeed.

regards,
znarf


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf;13016156*
> Hi,
> 
> just joined Overclock.net few days back and wanted to be listed 4G OC club but have some difficulties attaching URL link and hope this will succeed.
> 
> regards,
> znarf


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1750202


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf;13016177*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1750202


----------



## idaWHALE

Hey I've started another account and decided to try some groups out. Could you add me? Thanks
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1752259


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idaWHALE;13018748*
> Hey I've started another account and decided to try some groups out. Could you add me? Thanks
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1752259


What do you mean by "started another account"?


----------



## idaWHALE

Thanks! I had one from a few years ago that I haven't touched that used an old email and info, so instead of changing everything I just started anew. Oh and btw what temp difference did you get by adding the other fan onto your Hyper 212+?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I see. About 1-2C. But since I run the [email protected] SMP client on mine it runs at 99-100% cpu load 24/7/365 so every little bit helps. The second is mostly in case the first one stops spinning there will still be some airflow through the heatsink.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## mikeseth

*UPDATED*

Using sig rig.. Temps are 27/60 (idle/load)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753663


----------



## Firs058

Hi. My build:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753708


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;13027490*
> *UPDATED*
> 
> Using sig rig.. Temps are 27/60 (idle/load)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753663


Nice update.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firs058;13028037*
> Hi. My build:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753708


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Yunarce

Hi please validate! Thanks!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754777


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunarce*


Hi please validate! Thanks!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754777


11. Thou shalt read the first post and get your validation right.

Slightly irreverent, but ....


----------



## Eaglake

here is my 1st validation on SB







I'll definetly push it higher








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755115


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yunarce;13035549*
> Hi please validate! Thanks!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754777












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13035949*
> 11. Thou shalt read the first post and get your validation right.
> 
> Slightly irreverent, but ....


But it fits. I never understood the concept of posting in a thread without reading at least the first page of posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13037548*
> here is my 1st validation on SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definetly push it higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755115


I hope so considering an i7 2600K is a 3.8GHz cpu to begin with.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13039825*
> I hope so considering an i7 2600K is a 3.8GHz cpu to begin with.


Isn't it 3.6GHz CPU atleast it says that on my box








I've gots some problems with my new hardware on old windows, so I think when I have time to reinstall I'll try to do better


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


Isn't it 3.6GHz CPU atleast it says that on my box








I've gots some problems with my new hardware on old windows, so I think when I have time to reinstall I'll try to do better










just to clear up the confusion here:
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52214

it is 3.8 stock at Turbo


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


Isn't it 3.6GHz CPU atleast it says that on my box








I've gots some problems with my new hardware on old windows, so I think when I have time to reinstall I'll try to do better










3.4 when it's downclocked. 3.8 is the actual stock speed of the cpu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


just to clear up the confusion here:
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52214

it is 3.8 stock at Turbo


Exactly, but Turbo just means that it is running at the speed Intel decided was it's proper speed.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


3.6 when it's downclocked. 3.8 is the actual stock speed of the cpu.

Exactly, but Turbo just means that it is running at the speed Intel decided was it's proper speed.


I concur, Papasmurf... I was more speaking to the poster who thought his speed was 3.6

I can't find that number anywhere on the product page... its 3.4 GHz and with Turbo it's 3.8...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


I concur, Papasmurf... I was more speaking to the poster who thought his speed was 3.6

I can't find that number anywhere on the product page... its 3.4 GHz and with Turbo it's 3.8...











That's what I see too. I messed up in my other post which is now corrected.


----------



## jPzee

Hello,

New to overclock.net and looking to be accepted in to the 4.0 club. Here's the validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755776

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jPzee*


Hello,

New to overclock.net and looking to be accepted in to the 4.0 club. Here's the validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755776

Thanks










Now this is what I like to see. A new member makes their first post in my thread/club, takes the time to read the first post to make sure he provides the necessary information in the submission, and grabs the top spot for his CPU. Now that's the way to do it. +1 for you sir.







:


----------



## jPzee

Haha! Awesome, and thank you!


----------



## PapaSmurf

And he even has manners. That's two for two here.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


3.4 when it's downclocked. 3.8 is the actual stock speed of the cpu.


3.4Ghz is the stock speed and 3.8Ghz is when turbo overclocks it. Plus turbo needs to meet certain requirements for it to even work, so I wouldn't call it the stock speed.


----------



## alancsalt

If it is enabled by default ....


----------



## levontraut

Waaazzzzzuuupppppppppppppppp


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for fixing that. Now what about the other one?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


i am sorry. but this thread actualy sucks and is incomplete......


especially since this thread/club has been around for over 5k posts...
I think:


----------



## levontraut

i think i just farted.... very wet.......

add me pls....


----------



## PapaSmurf

No longer necessary.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


First off, you don't PM to get admitted to the club, you post in the thread. Second, you've only posted in this thread two times, here and here, both within the last 2 hours. In neither post did you ask for entry or provide the required CPU-Z Validation Link. You've never sent me any PM either so I have no idea why you are acting like this. If you want to join just follow the directions found in the first post. I only took over the club in late August of last year. If you sent a PM to one of the previous club owners I would have no way of knowing about it.


Bahahahaha smack!

Guess that will teach him to stop whining like a little girl.


----------



## levontraut

sorry. dude... i see it was in the wrong 4 gig place..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


sorry. dude... i see it was in the wrong 4 gig place..


Apology accepted. Now please do two things. First, submit your CPU-Z Validation Link and join the club. Second, please go back and edit your derogatory posts to reflect the truth.


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

Hello, I'm new to this forum and OC'ing as well, and let me say that it was semi scary when I was overclocking this!! (OC'd a little too much at first!)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757086

yay


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


First off, you don't PM to get admitted to the club, you post in the thread. Second, you've only posted in this thread two times, here and here, both within the last 2 hours. In neither post did you ask for entry or provide the required CPU-Z Validation Link. You've never sent me any PM either so I have no idea why you are acting like this. If you want to join just follow the directions found in the first post. I only took over the club in late August of last year. If you sent a PM to one of the previous club owners I would have no way of knowing about it.


oh damn, someone pissed papa off


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3vo1ution1991*


Hello, I'm new to this forum and OC'ing as well, and let me say that it was semi scary when I was overclocking this!! (OC'd a little too much at first!)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757086

yay










That happens. Even experienced OC'ers do it.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


oh damn, someone pissed papa off










Sort of. The posts were uncalled for. I'm actually more upset that he doesn't have enough integrity or morals to correct the lies and untruths in his posts than having made them in the first place. People make mistakes, but if one is truly sorry they take steps to correct them, something this guy didn't care to do. If he doesn't take care of them by tomorrow I'll be reporting the posts and the user and he'll be perma-banned from ever joining the club as long as I'm running it. There is just no legitimate excuse for acting like that.


----------



## NS-duke

Hi all,
I am a newcomer to this great forum and also decide to my first post be in 4GHz club









E3300 4.8GHz this is pretty much max what can i do with this crapy mobo that i have gigabyte g31m-es2l, but cpu is uniqy 4GHz with default 1.26voltage,4.6GHz for every ,day prime stable with 1.42v and 4.8GHz for the ticket to the 4GHz club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757996


----------



## alancsalt

You could do the 1GHz and 2GHz (above stock) Clubs as well. Was that with dry ice?


----------



## levontraut

4 gig

hello people


----------



## NS-duke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13059209*
> You could do the 1GHz and 2GHz (above stock) Clubs as well. Was that with dry ice?


No, it was on Xigmatek Loki 18euro air cooler, price of the cooler is in the harmony with rest of my system








Temps are no problem,but mobo FSB is


----------



## broken pixel

Welcome to the club
Nice clock!


----------



## NS-duke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13059337*
> Welcome to the club
> Nice clock!


thanks,here is update +75MHz that's it for now at least with this e3300/g31 combo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758299


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NS-duke;13059978*
> thanks,here is update +75MHz that's it for now at least with this e3300/g31 combo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758299


Astounding.


----------



## IndicaNights

Hi folks, 
i thaught id give this a shot....hope i did this right .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758412

This is such a great site, Just love it.


----------



## KJSC

Hey guys, thought I'd try my hand at overclocking last week and today getting into the 4ghz club, probably will go higher at some point but I'm just happy to have it this high atm. Thanks to all the people who posted useful guides and information!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758454


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


4 gig

hello people


You do realise you should edit out the rubbishing of this thread you posted before.


----------



## baker18

AMD x4 965

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758824

P4 D 945

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758827

new toys


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That happens. Even experienced OC'ers do it.










Sort of. The posts were uncalled for. I'm actually more upset that he doesn't have enough integrity or morals to correct the lies and untruths in his posts than having made them in the first place. People make mistakes, but if one is truly sorry they take steps to correct them, something this guy didn't care to do. If he doesn't take care of them by tomorrow I'll be reporting the posts and the user and he'll be perma-banned from ever joining the club as long as I'm running it. There is just no legitimate excuse for acting like that.


----------



## RainbowKisser

I'm in


----------



## twitceh

i5 2500k @ 4.5 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758896


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NS-duke*


Hi all, 
I am a newcomer to this great forum and also decide to my first post be in 4GHz club









E3300 4.8GHz this is pretty much max what can i do with this crapy mobo that i have gigabyte g31m-es2l, but cpu is uniqy 4GHz with default 1.26voltage,4.6GHz for every ,day prime stable with 1.42v and 4.8GHz for the ticket to the 4GHz club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757996


Excellent. I'm honored that you decided to make this your first thread to post in.










You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You could do the 1GHz and 2GHz (above stock) Clubs as well. Was that with dry ice?


Agreed. Links to them in my sig and in the first post of the thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


4 gig

hello people












You need to finish cleaning up the thread trashing you did before you can be admitted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You do realise you should edit out the rubbishing of this thread you posted before.










Yep. He fixed one of them, but not the other.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NS-duke*


thanks,here is update +75MHz that's it for now at least with this e3300/g31 combo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758299


And the hits just keep on coming.







:










Quote:



Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*


Hi folks, 
i thaught id give this a shot....hope i did this right .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758412

This is such a great site, Just love it.


Thanks. You did it just fine.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *KJSC*


Hey guys, thought I'd try my hand at overclocking last week and today getting into the 4ghz club, probably will go higher at some point but I'm just happy to have it this high atm. Thanks to all the people who posted useful guides and information!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758454












Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


AMD x4 965

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758824

P4 D 945

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758827

new toys










And nothing like heading right to the top of the class with them. New highest OC on each. That deserves a double.







:



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainbowKisser*


I'm in










Yes you are.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *twitceh*


i5 2500k @ 4.5 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758896


And so are you.


----------



## levontraut

changed comments....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


changed comments....





















Thanks. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


changed comments....











isn't it great that we can all get along?


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Heres my updated i5 760 at 4.2 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759061


----------



## rainfade

Hope I'm doing this right....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759089

][/URL]


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainfade*


Hope I'm doing this right....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759089

][/URL]


looks good to me. Papa will be around soon


----------



## Easter Egg

Phenom X4 955 4.2Ghz?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758403


----------



## prmax

I5 2500K @ 4.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759181


----------



## baker18

AMD Phenom II x4 955

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759260


----------



## KJSC

I was put on the list as having an i7 970 when in fact it was an i7 930. Sorry, I should have stated in my post


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJSC;13066315*
> I was put on the list as having an i7 970 when in fact it was an i7 930. Sorry, I should have stated in my post


Not yr fault. Errors can happen and can be corrected









You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with when responding.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Man. You guys are coming out of the wall today. I feel like I put up the Blue Light Special Sign at KMart.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;13064081*
> Heres my updated i5 760 at 4.2 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759061











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainfade;13064285*
> Hope I'm doing this right....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759089
> 
> [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759089]


You did it perfect. Nice going.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easter Egg;13064895*
> Phenom X4 955 4.2Ghz?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758403











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prmax;13065093*
> I5 2500K @ 4.5
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759181











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13065756*
> AMD Phenom II x4 955
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759260


What happened? That was only the SECOND best for that CPU. You were on a roll with the top spots on the others you submitted today. I'm disappointed in your sir.









JK. You must be having a LOT of fun today.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJSC;13066315*
> I was put on the list as having an i7 970 when in fact it was an i7 930. Sorry, I should have stated in my post


My mistake. I didn't look close enough. It will be fixed in tonight's update. Guess my Someztimers disease kicked in for a moment. I don't have it alz the time, just somez of the time. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13066529*
> Not yr fault. Errors can happen and can be corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with when responding.


Hey, where did you get that from.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13066921*
> 
> My mistake. I didn't look close enough. It will be fixed in tonight's update. Guess my Someztimers disease kicked in for a moment. I don't have it alz the time, just somez of the time. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Hey, where did you get that from.


Oh, a few pages back


----------



## NS-duke

hey papa , i just sow that i earned second place of OC e3300







maybe its not big deal but iam happy with that,and u give the wrong link for the proff o..,but never the less u r doing great work and kept it up


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13067166*
> Oh, a few pages back


At least your stealing borrowing the good stuff.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NS-duke;13067260*
> hey papa , i just sow that i earned second place of OC e3300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its not big deal but iam happy with that,and u give the wrong link for the proff o..,but never the less u r doing great work and kept it up


Sorry about that. It'll be fixed in tonight's update. Man, that Someztimers has really been bad the last couple of days.


----------



## tawara

intel core i7 2600 4.5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760105


----------



## xioros

2500K
4 GHz stock cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760175


----------



## Eaglake

Today I got some fun by OCing this baby. Such a thrill 
heres my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760484
maybe I could do it even higher


----------



## Tex1954

Those 2600K's are just too good! LOL! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Those 2600K's are just too good! LOL! Congrats!!!!











Yeah I know, I'm so happy that I managed to get this baby
Thanx


----------



## baker18

AMD Phenom X2 555

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761015

AMD Phenom X4 B55

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761020


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tawara*


intel core i7 2600 4.5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760105












Quote:



Originally Posted by *xioros*


2500K
4 GHz stock cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760175












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, it's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.999GHz Club.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*









Today I got some fun by OCing this baby. Such a thrill 
heres my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760484
maybe I could do it even higher




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Those 2600K's are just too good! LOL! Congrats!!!!











Basically, if you can't get 4GHz out of a 2600K even with stock cooling you aren't trying. They are essentially a 3.8GHz processor to begin with so it's only a 200MHz increase.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


AMD Phenom X2 555

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761015

AMD Phenom X4 B55

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761020


And he's back at it. One more top cpu, the X2 555


----------



## baker18

papasmurf,

First submission shows only 3 cores active.

update:

AMD Phenom II X4 B55

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761088


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13075771*
> papasmurf,
> 
> First submission shows only 3 cores active.
> 
> update:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 B55
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761088


Either way would have been fine, but it's up to you.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## baker18

update: i7 950 @5ghz

cooler cant keep up with cpu @ 1.6v have to rebuild my cooler for these new processors.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762468


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13085063*
> update: i7 950 @5ghz
> 
> cooler cant keep up with cpu @ 1.6v have to rebuild my cooler for these new processors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762468


That does make it difficult.


----------



## Neathh

Been overclocking this lately
Still working on getting the Voltage lower and then the clock higer









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762749


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neathh;13087426*
> Been overclocking this lately
> Still working on getting the Voltage lower and then the clock higer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762749


----------



## xinpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neathh;13087426*
> Been overclocking this lately
> Still working on getting the Voltage lower and then the clock higer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762749


Too bad I got you beat by 1000mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883

I have achieved a higher speed now. Got the top 2500k by 200mhz, trying to see if I can pass 5.4ghz and get the top SB clock

5356.88 MHz (103.02 * 52)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinpig*


Too bad I got you beat by 1000mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883

I have achieved a higher speed now. Got the top 2500k by 200mhz, trying to see if I can pass 5.4ghz and get the top SB clock

5356.88 MHz (103.02 * 52)


Let's play nice now.


----------



## FuriousNoodle

First overclock. Stable on P95 for 4.5 hours as of now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763142


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuriousNoodle*


First overclock. Stable on P95 for 4.5 hours as of now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763142


----------



## tada.gan.iarracht1989

tada.gan.iarracht1989

Phenom 555 at 4.4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497

proof also in sig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tada.gan.iarracht1989*


tada.gan.iarracht1989

Phenom 555 at 4.4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497

proof also in sig












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


you ever need help, Papa?


----------



## xioros

"This is not the 3999 Mhz club"
Come on? The BCK lowered 0,01 Mhz --'

Same settings:
Here is 4000.2 Mhz :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763847


----------



## Naudus

Stable, 6h prime. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764149


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13095956*
> "This is not the 3999 Mhz club"
> Come on? The BCK lowered 0,01 Mhz --'
> 
> Same settings:
> Here is 4000.2 Mhz :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763847


don't take it personally... all you had to do was re validate without the droop.. and now you're good to go!


----------



## baker18

i7 950 update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13099260*
> i7 950 update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


nice one; which cooling? and temps?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13099382*
> nice one; which cooling? and temps?


Single stage evap temp @-45 . cpu [email protected] -8 .

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13095956*
> "This is not the 3999 Mhz club"
> Come on? The BCK lowered 0,01 Mhz --'
> 
> Same settings:
> Here is 4000.2 Mhz :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763847


Sorry you feel that way, but that is the way it is. 3.9999999 is not 4.0. With a Sandy Bridge system cutting it that close is just not necessary. You're stating with a cpu that is essentially 3.7GHz (with the standard turbo boost) right out of the box so getting OVER 4.0GHz shouldn't be that difficult.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naudus;13097753*
> Stable, 6h prime. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764149












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13099260*
> i7 950 update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13093552*
> you ever need help, Papa?


Sometimes it feels like a lost cause, but heh. I knew it would be like that when I took on the job. I have the same thing in the 2GHz Club and all of the other club owners run into it on theirs as well. It's just a fact of life that all too many people won't bother to read the first part of a thread once it get's to be longer than a couple of pages long, something that I've never understood the rational of.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13101502*
> Sometimes it feels like a lost cause, but heh. I knew it would be like that when I took on the job. I have the same thing in the 2GHz Club and all of the other club owners run into it on theirs as well. It's just a fact of life that all too many people won't bother to read the first part of a thread once it get's to be longer than a couple of pages long, something that I've never understood the rational of.


me either...


----------



## OCeaN

i5 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765209


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCeaN;13107600*
> i5 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765209












The link states "This ID is valid, but not published". Sorry.


----------



## OCeaN

Manual Mode...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765235


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCeaN;13107698*
> Manual Mode...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765235


That's better. You should also submit to the 2GHz 1GHz Club (link in sig). It's for systems OC'd 2GHz 1GHz or higher over stock so this would certainly qualify.


----------



## AoHxBram

Add me








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765528


----------



## RainbowKisser

please update


----------



## SkipSkovhugger

My Core i5-2500 Non-K
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765795


----------



## Naudus

Fixed the name on cpu-z. Should have payed more attention lol..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765876


----------



## baker18

e6600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766070


----------



## OCeaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's better. You should also submit to the 2GHz Club (link in sig). It's for systems OC'd 2GHz or higher over stock so this would certainly qualify.











Don't I need 5.3Ghz to join the 2Ghz club?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Don't I need 5.3Ghz to join the 2Ghz club?


Remember, Papasmurf is old... and is human... he makes mistakes


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*


Add me








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765528












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainbowKisser*




please update












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkipSkovhugger*


My Core i5-2500 Non-K
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765795












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naudus*


Fixed the name on cpu-z. Should have payed more attention lol..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765876



Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e6600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766070












Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Don't I need 5.3Ghz to join the 2Ghz club?


Crap. Guess my sometimers is kicking in again. You are eligible for the 1gig Over Stock Club though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Remember, Papasmurf is old... and is human... he makes mistakes











That's right. Pile it on.


----------



## liamstears

Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766327


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liamstears*


Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766327


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Add me?







.. Running a i5 760









Nick: FreakaZoidDK - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762731


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Add me?








.. Running a i5 760









Nick: FreakaZoidDK - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762731


----------



## AoHxBram

Would you be so kind to update my Speed in the OP of the sandy's
heres my new link \\ speed :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767430


----------



## mexer

Hi i want go too to 4 ghz club, bo ma best sandy bridge have 4,5 mhz


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mexer*


Hi i want go too to 4 ghz club, bo ma best sandy bridge have 4,5 mhz


Dude you need validation to join the club


----------



## alancsalt

A validation that fits the rules on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Phenomz

Add me! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767901
http://img705.imageshack.us/i/4ghz.png/


----------



## baker18

Pentium 4 D 830

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768014


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13121541*
> Would you be so kind to update my Speed in the OP of the sandy's
> heres my new link \ speed :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767430











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomz;13124270*
> Add me! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767901
> http://img705.imageshack.us/i/4ghz.png/











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13125305*
> Pentium 4 D 830
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768014


And we finally have a P4D 830 in the mix. Well done.


----------



## OCeaN

Updated http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768336


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCeaN;13128394*
> Updated http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768336


----------



## Phenomz

Are you guys adding people to the list? I can't see me heheheh


----------



## alancsalt

Accepted does not mean updated. Wait for "Updated". Read first page of thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomz;13128735*
> Are you guys adding people to the list? I can't see me heheheh


Try reading the first post in the thread again. Asking this question just cost you a +rep.


----------



## Merzki

i7-2600k Hyper Threading ON

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768534


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merzki*


i7-2600k Hyper Threading ON

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768534


----------



## deegon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769149


----------



## musashin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769793


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon;13134798*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769149











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musashin;13138597*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769793


----------



## Mugabuga

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770182

There ya' go!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770182

There ya' go!












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, it's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.991GHz Club.


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, it's the 4GHz Club, not the 3.991GHz Club.


Darnit, I knew that was gonna' be a problem. Darn 99.8 BCLK...


----------



## `Kyle

Heree







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770347


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`Kyle*


Heree







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770347


----------



## `Kyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*












Thanks


----------



## EvilDante

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770371


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvilDante*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770371


----------



## BWG

I have to validate. I will update this post.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770400


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


I have to validate. I will update this post.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770400


----------



## baker18

X2 255

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770420


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


X2 255

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770420


And our first 255.


----------



## BWG

Good, I was going to sick Israel on you. Lol

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## BillyMako

My validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1771341


----------



## Neathh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinpig*


Too bad I got you beat by 1000mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883

I have achieved a higher speed now. Got the top 2500k by 200mhz, trying to see if I can pass 5.4ghz and get the top SB clock

5356.88 MHz (103.02 * 52)


I am jelous









Edit: Got a higer overclock but not near what you got








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1771781

Edit 2: this is an update to the 4.3ghz I got before.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillyMako*


My validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1771341












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neathh*


I am jelous









Edit: Got a higer overclock but not near what you got








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1771781


Nice work.


----------



## Mugabuga

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772127
There ya' go again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772127
There ya' go again.


----------



## Sohryu76

just because I can!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772225


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


just because I can!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772225


One down and two more to go.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


One down and two more to go.



















once i get better than my Hyper 212+ I will go for higher.


----------



## nden

Can I join? Here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772331


----------



## VastoLorde

i7 950, 4.2ghz, 1.33125, HT/on
proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772256


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nden;13156423*
> Can I join? Here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772331


Yes you may.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VastoLorde;13156541*
> i7 950, 4.2ghz, 1.33125, HT/on
> proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772256


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is a new one. Not to pleased with it, but it is what it is.

E6600


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;13157792*
> Here is a new one. Not to pleased with it, but it is what it is.
> 
> E6600


Doesn't look that bad to me. You're number 2 among the E6600's


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;13157792*
> Here is a new one. Not to pleased with it, but it is what it is.
> 
> E6600


Thats more than 2GHz over stock. Not shabby.


----------



## Aeschylus

Muhuhaha...

Pushed her a little further for folding. Loads at 70-74C, could probably squeeze a little more with some cooling tinkering.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13158026*
> Thats more than 2GHz over stock. Not shabby.


Glad you noticed that. Mikecdm, you need to submit that to the 2GHz club. The link is in my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeschylus;13158106*
> Muhuhaha...
> 
> Pushed her a little further for folding. Loads at 70-74C, could probably squeeze a little more with some cooling tinkering.












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Aeschylus

Link Ought to be fixed now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeschylus;13158222*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link Ought to be fixed now.


That's better.


----------



## BillyMako

here -

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1773227


----------



## plumbroke318

Hope I got this right......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1773609


----------



## peezysc

Validation

I think I did that right


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillyMako*


here -

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1773227












Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


Hope I got this right......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1773609


You certainly did.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *peezysc*


Validation

I think I did that right


You did as well.










You'll all be in tonight's update.


----------



## iamtwan

Here goes nothing (hope I did it right):

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774037


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtwan;13166713*
> Here goes nothing (hope I did it right):
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774037


You did.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## L36

Well, achieved this thus far:









Ambient 22C


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;13167461*
> Well, achieved this thus far:
> 
> 
> Ambient 22C












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## baker18

got a new e8400 little better than my old one.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774204


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13168992*
> got a new e8400 little better than my old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774204


You are determined to go out with a bang aren't you.







:










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13169251*
> You are determined to go out with a bang aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.


I have 2 more cpu's coming then im done. maybe


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't doubt that one bit. I'm still trying to find a S775 cpu that can hit 5 GHz on air. Don't have one of them you want to sell cheap do you?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13169396*
> I don't doubt that one bit. I'm still trying to find a S775 cpu that can hit 5 GHz on air. Don't have one of them you want to sell cheap do you?


All my cpu's were on a single stage @ -50. I never tried air at that speed. I'll let you know when i find one. I have to redo all of validations anyway after i finish my dice/ln2 pot.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Why do you have to do that?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13169795*
> Why do you have to do that?


need to see if dice would improve my scores.


----------



## wongwarren

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696297


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


need to see if dice would improve my scores.


Okay. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696297












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Hey PapaSmurf - Here is my validation.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774326

Thank you!

RnG


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*


Hey PapaSmurf - Here is my validation.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774326

Thank you!

RnG


It's about time you submitted that Bronze Beast here.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## anichols7

i7 2600 (non K), Not bad for $155 USD 4009 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774449


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anichols7*


i7 2600 (non K), Not bad for $155 USD 4009 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774449


----------



## Centerline

Here's my Phenom II

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774285


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's about time you submitted that Bronze Beast here.


















You'll be added in the next update.


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## black06g85

got a bit more out of it, not much, but better lol.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1707434


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centerline;13171875*
> Here's my Phenom II
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774285


And our first 1100T. Well done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13175069*
> got a bit more out of it, not much, but better lol.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1707434


Good for few more spots up the ladder. A small move up is a lot better than any move down.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## poyyiee

got my 4Ghz







only test for 1hours of small FFT,is that enough?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1775881


----------



## anichols7

UPDATE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1775935


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poyyiee*


got my 4Ghz







only test for 1hours of small FFT,is that enough?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1775881


The only stability test required is that the system can run Windows long enough to snag the CPU-Z Validation.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *anichols7*


UPDATE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1775935












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The only stability test required is that the system can run Windows long enough to snag the CPU-Z Validation.


owh..so, maybe i should crack up more and see what my 760 can do at 1.35v w/o concerned the load temp in prime







haha


----------



## PapaSmurf

Might as well. I would imagine that most of the submissions are basically suicide runs.


----------



## poyyiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Might as well. I would imagine that most of the submissions are basically suicide runs.


hahaha..well,might just leave mine at where it was..at least im already qualified for 4Ghz club..hehe


----------



## Yunarce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13039825*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


Hi sorry for the first post! i read the very first page before but i must've miss that one.







Anyway, heres my validation.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1776653


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunarce*


Hi sorry for the first post! i read the very first page before but i must've miss that one.







Anyway, heres my validation.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1776653


That's better.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777450
just reached this


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777450
just reached this












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## milesmutt

Here's my offering. Quite happy with the bump!

_EDIT_: Oops, didn't read submission rules first. My bad. Will update when
I get the chance.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milesmutt*




Here's my offering. Quite happy with the bump!












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.


----------



## tsuchiro

Add me!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777566


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsuchiro;13196200*
> Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777566












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Killmassacre

Here's my validation, hopefully I haven't made any errors:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777612


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre;13196748*
> Here's my validation, hopefully I haven't made any errors:
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777612












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## drnilly007

Here's my validation [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777699]

Check out this custom rig http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy216/ranilo007/MoXie%20build/

34c idle and 40-42c playing cod4 or bf2

Really only need to upgrade the video card


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13197497*
> Here's my validation [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777699]
> 
> Check out this custom rig http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy216/ranilo007/MoXie%20build/
> 
> 34c idle and 40-42c playing cod4 or bf2
> 
> Really only need to upgrade the video card












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## staryoshi

I've hit 4Ghz with an i7 860, 920 and PII X6 1090T, among others... this 2500k makes it too easy


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;13197621*
> I've hit 4Ghz with an i7 860, 920 and PII X6 1090T, among others... this 2500k makes it too easy


2500k should be banned from 4 GHz... and be forced into the 5 GHz lol


----------



## baker18

new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197751*
> new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


IS this a different cpu or just a different oc on the old one?


----------



## Spoonr

Can i join?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13198080*
> IS this a different cpu or just a different oc on the old one?


new cpu.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13198082*
> Can i join?


Not unless you read the first page of the thread and get the validation right.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13198082*
> Can i join?












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13198120*
> new cpu.


Okay. Then I'll add a second entry then instead of updating the previous one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13198135*
> Not unless you read the first page of the thread and get the validation right.


You got that right.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197751*
> new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


Awesome!








What cooling you used?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13200221*
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling you used?


single stage @ -50.


----------



## _TRU_

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778748


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_;13204357*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778748












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ocpokey

Hey I want in too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779000


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocpokey;13208500*
> Hey I want in too
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779000












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocpokey;13208500*
> Hey I want in too
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779000


what type of fans u got on that h50 and what are your temps like? cause i i havent seen many people hit 5GHz without _full_ water cooling. its also cause i have an h70 and i want to know what it is capable of because i refuse to go over 4.0GHz on my CPU because i don't have any temp probes and my CPU isn't supported by core temp or any of those programs.


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599

woot!

flaunting this one around today I guess...


----------



## suicidegybe

4.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779369


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599

woot!

flaunting this one around today I guess...


Hey. When you have something that good you have to flaunt it.


















You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *suicidegybe*


4.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779369












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## xxrabid93

i'd forgotten about this thread for a while. Figure i will add some.









q6600 @ 4.908 - http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4908.02_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720798

e6600 @ 4.925 - http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4925.47_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1723003

e6400 @ 4.340 - http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4340.01_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734254

e5200 @ 4.703 - http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4703.46_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583683

Some are older submissions, but i haven't posted them in this thread, so i figure why not.


----------



## _TRU_

update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779523


----------



## Spoonr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779577


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spoonr*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779577













May I ask why you would underclock a 2500k?


----------



## Gawdz

Chuck me in the next update aswell - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780226


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13215381*
> May I ask why you would underclock a 2500k?


haha
well his submission will not be accepted! lol

but that is his stock speed when the chip is not under load...

it isn't underclocked. it is just stepped down.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13212688*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779577


Gonna go out on a limb, and say you are going to get the "Rejected" icon! you might want to redo this before Papa wakes up


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13216793*
> haha
> well his submission will not be accepted! lol
> 
> but that is his stock speed when the chip is not under load...
> 
> it isn't underclocked. it is just stepped down.


ah... that makes a lot more sense









EDIT: sry... never used sandy bridge and i haven't worked much with intels above 775


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13216806*
> ah... that makes a lot more sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sry... never used sandy bridge and i haven't worked much with intels above 775











don't worry about it... you didn't know, you didn't know. nothing to be sorry about. now you know... and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13216861*


lol... thats amazing


----------



## turrican9

Please update my new best Q9650 clock. 4662.3MHz


----------



## Spoonr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13216801*
> Gonna go out on a limb, and say you are going to get the "Rejected" icon! you might want to redo this before Papa wakes up


not sure what needs to be fixed on it?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13217398*
> not sure what needs to be fixed on it?


did you check your link yet? your proof?
it shows you are running at 1.6GHz not over 4GHz
you have to run your processor under load to get it to step up above the 1.6GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxrabid93;13211804*
> i'd forgotten about this thread for a while. Figure i will add some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q6600 @ 4.908 - http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2143334_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_q6600_2.4ghz_4908.02_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720798
> 
> e6600 @ 4.925 - http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2144130_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_e6600_2.4ghz_4925.47_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1723003
> 
> e6400 @ 4.340 - http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2146897_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_e6400_2.13ghz_4340.01_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734254
> 
> e5200 @ 4.703 - http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2102898_xxrabid93_cpu_z_pentium_e5200_2.5ghz_4703.46_mhz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583683
> 
> Some are older submissions, but i haven't posted them in this thread, so i figure why not.












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_;13212337*
> update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779523












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13212688*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779577












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hit, it's the 4GHz Club, not the 1.5966 GHz. Looks like you have SpeedStep enabled in the bios. You either need to disable that or do your CPU-Z Validation while you are stressing the CPU with something like Prime95 or anything else that loads the cpu to 100%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13215381*
> May I ask why you would underclock a 2500k?


He didn't. He just has speedstep enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gawdz;13216058*
> Chuck me in the next update aswell - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780226












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13217025*
> Please update my new best Q9650 clock. 4662.3MHz












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13217398*
> not sure what needs to be fixed on it?


See above.


----------



## Sohryu76

I tried to get him to fix it before you woke up, P-Smurf... haha


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13218691*
> I tried to get him to fix it before you woke up, P-Smurf... haha


I saw that. Thanks for trying. I've been working on the 2GHz Club a bit more the last couple of days adding a second sort of the submissions. It now has a sort by amount of overclock over stock as well as a sort of the percent of overclock. That took up a lot of my time adding the extra information and re-sorting.


----------



## milesmutt

Alright, this should do it this time!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesmutt;13218941*
> Alright, this should do it this time!












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## baker18

e8600 @5456.94 . Was hoping for good 3dmark01 chip.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780731


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8600 @5456.94 . Was hoping for good 3dmark01 chip.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780731












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Smoblikat

Check em
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780806


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


Check em
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780806












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ocpokey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13208915*
> what type of fans u got on that h50 and what are your temps like? cause i i havent seen many people hit 5GHz without _full_ water cooling. its also cause i have an h70 and i want to know what it is capable of because i refuse to go over 4.0GHz on my CPU because i don't have any temp probes and my CPU isn't supported by core temp or any of those programs.


Sorry I missed your question.

I've swapped out that CPU at the moment to test this other chip for someone. The chip I was running @ 5GHz is a chip I'm hoping to either murder or run hot for 3 years before replacing, whichever comes first.

So I'm running it 5GHZ @ 1.53Volts (what it needs to be stable). Using 2 Noctua SFLX fans currently, but have 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s on the way because the airflow isn't what it could be. Running Prime @ 5GHz tops out at 95C before the chip begins to thermal throttle. I wouldn't recommend running a chip you actually care about at my settings lol.

Now, running Prime95 on my chip @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.325V using these noctuas (not great airflow, but decent) on the H50 temps top out at 73C on the hottest core (66C on the coolest) and average around 70C on the hottest, 66 average on the others.

Hope that helps!


----------



## pun1sh3r1

heres my E5200 overclocked

proof? - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781274


----------



## dragneel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781297










Edit: Once I get my Hyper 212+ (3 - 5 days) I'm gonna do a suicide run for 5.3GHz.


----------



## _TRU_

last one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781381


----------



## Spoonr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781257

Last one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun1sh3r1*


heres my E5200 overclocked

proof? - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781274


You almost didn't make it. By putting the







in the link it turned it into an invalid link. I was lucky I caught it.









You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragneel*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781297










Edit: Once I get my Hyper 212+ (3 - 5 days) I'm gonna do a suicide run for 5.3GHz.




















You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_TRU_*


last one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781381












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spoonr*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781257

Last one.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## importflip

i7 - 2600k @ 4.5GHz
Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1782754


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;13236916*
> i7 - 2600k @ 4.5GHz
> Proof:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1782754












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## XrOo

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/5700.png/


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13237545*
> http://img823.imageshack.us/i/5700.png/












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Dannyboone81

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1783055


----------



## Scope

955 BE @ 4.0GhZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784011


----------



## turrican9

Wow! 372,564 views for this thread..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dannyboone81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1783055












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scope*


955 BE @ 4.0GhZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784011












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## SonofNoob

i5 2500k @4.5 will go for 5.0 next!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784210


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonofNoob*


i5 2500k @4.5 will go for 5.0 next!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784210












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

1090T @4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784273


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


1090T @4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784273












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## importflip

Re-submitted:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784693


----------



## John_w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784675


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;13249791*
> Re-submitted:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784693












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John_w;13249827*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784675












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## John_w

Yawn, too lazy to change the name. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## PapaSmurf

Whatever.


----------



## Electric

Add me to the list! Finally was able to get a stable OC on my Intel DX58SO.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784805


----------



## knoxy_14

EDIT: noone saw that


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784845
dont mind the voltage not very good chip lol


fix your post before Papa S gets back... (psst... you want your OCN username in your proof!)
don't be a reject!


----------



## lun471k

2600K @ 4.0Ghz


----------



## stRodda

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784899

soon to be 5ghz, hopefully.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoxy_14;13250806*
> EDIT: noone saw that


Yes we did. T'was in our inbox.









"Rejected" - Go to properties on your shortcut and change compatibility to another OS. That should fix that.

I think you already know the other "fault"....the name....see first page of thread


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13251108*
> Yes we did. T'was in our inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rejected" - Go to properties on your shortcut and change compatibility to another OS. That should fix that.
> 
> I think you already know the other "fault"....the name....see first page of thread


ya i did change the name and then did it again in all different compatibility and wouldnt change always rejected


----------



## alancsalt

Normally that fixes it. Is it the same for the ROG version, or an earlier cpuz?
It is the x64 version?


----------



## alancsalt

This is the Asus ROG version attached.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electric*


Add me to the list! Finally was able to get a stable OC on my Intel DX58SO.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784805












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lun471k*


2600K @ 4.0Ghz












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stRodda*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784899

soon to be 5ghz, hopefully.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## CWells

O ya from 2.8 to 4.050


----------



## John_w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785534

Almost gold chip

Will do 5ghz tomorrow


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CWells;13251460*
> O ya from 2.8 to 4.050












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John_w;13253310*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785534
> 
> Almost gold chip
> 
> Will do 5ghz tomorrow












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## John_w

Testing 5GHZ now..1.325v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Remember, it only has to be stable long enough to run CPU-Z and get the validation.


----------



## John_w

^Oh..I'm trying to get it stable 24/7 with prime small ffts 24hrs and see which lowest vcore I can use. See temps and see if I keep it there. Most likely will run 4.5ghz 24/7 all day baby...


----------



## PapaSmurf

4.5 to 4.7 seems to be the sweet spot for running 24/7.

You should click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## RomeoOG

Here's my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786095


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG;13258094*
> Here's my validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786095


Somebody means business.







I don't think reflex99 is going to like that one.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## XrOo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786141


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13258786*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786141












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13251249*
> This is the Asus ROG version attached.


still didnt work


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


still didnt work


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26236097/cpu...6-setup-en.zip

I've just put this in so dont know how long before it's available, but this is 1.56cpuz.

Otherwise might be worth a post in the AMD cpu section. Could it be an unlocked core prob? I dont know being an Intel fanboy.....


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Somebody means business.







I don't think reflex99 is going to like that one.


















You'll be added in the next update.


I try to push it further, but motherboard stop me from going any further then 1.550V, so I'm stuck at that thanks for the add...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*


I try to push it further, but motherboard stop me from going any further then 1.550V, so I'm stuck at that thanks for the add...


That happens. But you gave it one heck of a push and took the top spot for that cpu.


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26236097/cpu...6-setup-en.zip

I've just put this in so dont know how long before it's available, but this is 1.56cpuz.

Otherwise might be worth a post in the AMD cpu section. Could it be an unlocked core prob? I dont know being an Intel fanboy.....


its a real quad and not an unlocked core idk ill work on it later i guess


----------



## lees800

Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786416


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lees800*


Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786416












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## rugger1213

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786469


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rugger1213*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786469












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, it's the 4 GHz Club, not the 3.99997GHz Club. With a cpu that is basically a 3.33GHz cpu stock there's no need to cut it that close.


----------



## rugger1213

My bad, didn't even notice it hadn't actually hit 4. Here you go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786526


----------



## John_w

Ah...it takes me 1.41v to get 5.0ghz 1 hr prime blend stable...and I'm on air cooling. Too much, I'm gonna reside in the 4.2-4.5ghz range for 24/7


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rugger1213*


My bad, didn't even notice it hadn't actually hit 4. Here you go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786526












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John_w*


Ah...it takes me 1.41v to get 5.0ghz 1 hr prime blend stable...and I'm on air cooling. Too much, I'm gonna reside in the 4.2-4.5ghz range for 24/7


Did you at least grab a CPU-Z Validation while you were at 5? That's all it takes to have it listed. This club isn't about 24/7 stable, but how high you get it into Windows for about 5 minutes, just long enough to grab that all important CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## nizmoboy98

add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751933

but i use 4.5ghz 24/7 . @ 5.ghz if i play bc2 for couple hours temps are high 70s dipping in low 80s and i need to keep my ac on to lower ambient temps lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nizmoboy98*


add me please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751933

but i use 4.5ghz 24/7 . @ 5.ghz if i play bc2 for couple hours temps are high 70s dipping in low 80s and i need to keep my ac on to lower ambient temps lol












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## nizmoboy98

sorry had to validate again that first one was my pc name lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786591


----------



## XrOo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786786 just for the sake of it


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13263653*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786786 just for the sake of it


hmm 1 Core 1 thread not so cool, but still 5.7GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoboy98;13263060*
> sorry had to validate again that first one was my pc name lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786591












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13263653*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786786 just for the sake of it












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13266654*
> hmm 1 Core 1 thread not so cool, but still 5.7GHz


Doesn't matter as far as the club is concerned. There are several others that have disabled HyperThreading and/or some of the cores to get to where they are.


----------



## ehume

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388045



This is my i7 860 #2 doing 4664MHz on Vcore 1.392v. It was under the Intel limit of 1.4v. At the same time the Vtt = 1.18v was under the 1.19v ceiling Intel had at the time. Of course, it wouldn't boot that fast: it would only boot with a BCLK of 210MHz. I was able to nudge it with the Gigabyte mb's ET6 software.

I remain impressed that the "low-end enthusiast" GA-P55A-UD3P did so well. Here it is doing a BCLK of 232MHz.

I'm also noticing that my original 2009-12-01 OC of 4219MHz (definitely my i7 860 #1) posted 2010-02-25 had a RAM speed of 2000MHz. Pretty good; and I was using all 8GB. I think I only had a Freezer Pro 7 (don't get one), so I might have been thermally limited.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388045



This is my i7 860 #2 doing 4664MHz on Vcore 1.392v. It was under the Intel limit of 1.4v. At the same time the Vtt = 1.18v was under the 1.19v ceiling Intel had at the time. Of course, it wouldn't boot that fast: it would only boot with a BCLK of 210MHz. I was able to nudge it with the Gigabyte mb's ET6 software.

I remain impressed that the "low-end enthusiast" GA-P55A-UD3P did so well. Here it is doing a BCLK of 232MHz.

I'm also noticing that my original 2009-12-01 OC of 4219MHz (definitely my i7 860 #1) posted 2010-02-25 had a RAM speed of 2000MHz. Pretty good; and I was using all 8GB. I think I only had a Freezer Pro 7 (don't get one), so I might have been thermally limited.


The 4.66405 GHz is accepted and will be in tonights update. The 4.2 from Dec. of 2009 is under the wrong OCN user name so I can't include it. But well done on both of them. You have the 3rd highest 17 860 to date.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## mfranco702

heres mine : 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787870


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfranco702*


heres mine : 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787870












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ehume

I just noticed that the next highest i7 860 oc under 1.4v was hondamx525. I'm wondering how high people can push their chips and still stay under Intel 's stated max Vcore and Vtt.


----------



## shinigamibob

Here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786333

I'll most likely being going for 4.1 or 4.2 sometime late this week, so I'll update this when the time comes. Right now, its at 4.025


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786333

I'll most likely being going for 4.1 or 4.2 sometime late this week, so I'll update this when the time comes. Right now, its at 4.025


----------



## dragneel

Update for my OC.








 Stock cooling









Though I think I got the short straw with this chip, 1.46 V for 4.9GHz and that barely kept it going long enough for the validation.

Still waiting on my hyper 212+ so I can try for 5.4 GHz

Quick question. Am I insane? or just plain stupid? XD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragneel*


Update for my OC.








 Stock cooling









Though I think I got the short straw with this chip, 1.46 V for 4.9GHz and that barely kept it going long enough for the validation.

Still waiting on my hyper 212+ so I can try for 5.4 GHz

Quick question. Am I insane? or just plain stupid? XD


Probably a little bit of both.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13273373*
> I just noticed that the next highest i7 860 oc under 1.4v was hondamx525. I'm wondering how high people can push their chips and still stay under Intel 's stated max Vcore and Vtt.


That would be called DICE or L2N. The colder you can run a chip the less volts you need to give it. With an i7 with 4 cores 4 threads I can usually hit 5+ around 1.45-1.5 GHz at about -50c.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my 24/7 OC:



Had it at 4.8GHz but wasn't comfortable with 80C+ temps. Temps at 4.5GHz stay at or below 70C....


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13277424*
> Here's my 24/7 OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Had it at 4.8GHz but wasn't comfortable with 80C+ temps. Temps at 4.5GHz stay at or below 70C....


That's an impressively low Vcore.

What's Intel say about the max Vcore on the Sandy Bridge cpu's?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I believe its 1.5v but I don't recommend anything over 1.4v for 24/7. Thats just my personal preference....


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


That's an impressively low Vcore.

What's Intel say about the max Vcore on the Sandy Bridge cpu's?


that is close to being standard for a large majority of SB cores...

I believe the max is 1.54v from what I can remember from what I gathered.
But I agree that 1.4 is the max I am comfortable with for 24/7 use.

I will however stand corrected
here is a validation with a 1.6+ v core...
to get 5.5GHz out of a 2500K

I whole heartedly believe it is not safe to go that voltage for any amount of time.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Here's my 24/7 OC:



Had it at 4.8GHz but wasn't comfortable with 80C+ temps. Temps at 4.5GHz stay at or below 70C....


Very nice.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


that is close to being standard for a large majority of SB cores...

I believe the max is 1.54v from what I can remember from what I gathered.
But I agree that 1.4 is the max I am comfortable with for 24/7 use.

I will however stand corrected
here is a validation with a 1.6+ v core...
to get 5.5GHz out of a 2500K

I whole heartedly believe it is not safe to go that voltage for any amount of time.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355


I know what you mean. But it has a lot to do with the cooling you have. The highest safe vcore that Intel recommends is based on the stock heatsink. When you replace that with something more efficient it will allow you to safely run with more voltage since the chip stays within the temperature design parameters. Intel won't admit to it publicly, but it is the truth. Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to work with any of the iCore cpus to really know what the safe limits are, but they are definitely higher than what Intel states. Remember, unless you go to an extreme with voltage it's the HEAT that damages the component, not the actual voltage. The voltage is just what generates the heat. Control the heat and you, in effect, control the voltage.

And nice OC there. We have a new leader in the i2500's.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Sohryu76

Papa...

I just want to point out that is not my overclock.
I stole it from the 5 GHz club.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Papa...

I just want to point out that is not my overclock.
I stole it from the 5 GHz club.


lol... very nice


----------



## XrOo

A new validation. Whoever said 1 core 1 thread isn't cool enough.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789416


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Papa...

I just want to point out that is not my overclock.
I stole it from the 5 GHz club.


Crap. I must be slipping as I didn't even notice. Better remove it until he posts here himself.







Do you hear that munaim1?

I'm going to blame it on being pre-occupied with the new case that came in today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XrOo*


A new validation. Whoever said 1 core 1 thread isn't cool enough.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789416


I'm going to post both of them as an example to others. What did you have to do different to get the validation with all 4 cores and 8 threads opposed to the previous one. There isn't that much difference clock speed wise. I figure someone else might find that information useful.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Crap. I must be slipping as I didn't even notice. Better remove it until he posts here himself.







Do you hear that munaim1?

I'm going to blame it on being pre-occupied with the new case that came in today.

I'm going to post both of them as an example to others. What did you have to do different to get the validation with all 4 cores and 8 threads opposed to the previous one. There isn't that much difference clock speed wise. I figure someone else might find that information useful.


I'll remove it if you want, PapaS... I just put the link because someone was asking about safe voltage. give me a ruling on the link, Boss...

~S76


----------



## PapaSmurf

The link is fine where it is. I just won't put it on the list until he posts that he wants to join.


----------



## XrOo

I double posted a cpu-z validation because one was with 1core/1thread running. Some guy didn't think it was cool enough so I uploaded another. 4cores/8threads. Now buy me a new cpu ^_^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you have to make any significant changes in the bios or in your cooling to run all 4 cores and 8 threads?


----------



## XrOo

I upped the volts, but not by much. And I've added a copper coil (10 meters). But i'm removing it tomorrow.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


. . . The highest safe vcore that Intel recommends is based on the stock heatsink. When you replace that with something more efficient it will allow you to safely run with more voltage since the chip stays within the temperature design parameters. Intel won't admit to it publicly, but it is the truth.


I thought the top Voltage was based not on temps, but on electron migration, which happens regardless of temps.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I thought the top Voltage was based not on temps, but on electron migration, which happens regardless of temps.


there is always a safe limit... sometimes cooling can improve that limit by a few mV... Papa is not saying you can put 3v through a chip even if the temps are sub zero...


----------



## baker18

update: celeron d 347

got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.

First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13286555*
> update: celeron d 347
> 
> got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.
> 
> First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


You are keeping me busy. Keep up the good work.







:










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## eskamobob1

Here is 4.2 GHz on my d 840









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789690


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13287601*
> Here is 4.2 GHz on my d 840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789690












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## GregB

My new OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789827


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GregB;13288692*
> My new OC.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789827












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## GregB

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1790904


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GregB*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1790904












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418


----------



## nawon72

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791450
What test's should i run too see if this is 24/7 stable? I have only run 1h45m prime95 small ffts. And my voltage seems to jump up to 1.4 and higher sometimes while im idle. Let me know if you need any more information in order to help me.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13302753*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791450
> What test's should i run too see if this is 24/7 stable? I have only run 1h45m prime95 small ffts. And my voltage seems to jump up to 1.4 and higher sometimes while im idle. Let me know if you need any more information in order to help me.


Run a Blend Test for about 8 hours...

AND

Intel Burn Test with AVX for roughly 24 passes (8 minutes)


----------



## Tex1954

Almost there... just can't quite get it yet.... LOL! Dang AMD chips and weird setups all over the place... don't know what to change to push it a little more...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792217

I'm trying!!!! LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791450
What test's should i run too see if this is 24/7 stable? I have only run 1h45m prime95 small ffts. And my voltage seems to jump up to 1.4 and higher sometimes while im idle. Let me know if you need any more information in order to help me.


Normally I make two passes of Memtest, run a 32meg HyperPi (watching the screen while it runs for any artifacts or glitches which will signify a problem), then run StressCPU overnight. If it passes that it's REAL WORLD stable and that's what counts. Crap like IBT, Prime, OCCT, etc. have no real bearing on actual stability of the system. All they tell you is they can run those applications. I've seen so may systems that can run Prime for days without a hitch then fall flat on their faces as soon as you run a game, do some video encoding, run the [email protected] SMP Client, or any other REAL WORLD cpu intensive application that I stopped bothering with them.

If it's a gaming rig I'll loop the latest version of 3DMark that supports the video card for at least a couple of hours to make sure the video subsystem is functioning properly as well.

I know this goes against the common theories of stability testing, but that is just what they all are, theories.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Almost there... just can't quite get it yet.... LOL! Dang AMD chips and weird setups all over the place... don't know what to change to push it a little more...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792217

I'm trying!!!! LOL!











Wish I knew what to tell you to help, but I stopped using AMD after Socket 939 and have no idea what helps. You might want to make a thread in the AMD Motherboard Forum here or see if there is a thread for your specific mobo already there that might have some tips in it.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13310069*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.
> 
> Normally I make two passes of Memtest, run a 32meg HyperPi (watching the screen while it runs for any artifacts or glitches which will signify a problem), then run StressCPU overnight. If it passes that it's REAL WORLD stable and that's what counts. Crap like IBT, Prime, OCCT, etc. have no real bearing on actual stability of the system. All they tell you is they can run those applications. I've seen so may systems that can run Prime for days without a hitch then fall flat on their faces as soon as you run a game, do some video encoding, run the [email protected] SMP Client, or any other REAL WORLD cpu intensive application that I stopped bothering with them.
> 
> If it's a gaming rig I'll loop the latest version of 3DMark that supports the video card for at least a couple of hours to make sure the video subsystem is functioning properly as well.
> 
> I know this goes against the common theories of stability testing, but that is just what they all are, theories.


Papa, normally I'd agree with you... but the Prime95 blend test will show an unstable SandyBridge processor OC rather quickly. Which would be the same as your Stress CPU you linked for overnight.

I've never had any gaming crashes or issues folding on a SB processor if it passed 8-12 hours.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13310509*
> Papa, normally I'd agree with you... but the Prime95 blend test will show an unstable SandyBridge processor OC rather quickly. Which would be the same as your Stress CPU you linked for overnight.
> 
> I've never had any gaming crashes or issues folding on a SB processor if it passed 8-12 hours.


So i dont need to run Small FFT's?

And whats the fastest way to tell if im not giving enough Vcore? This will help me speed up the time it takes to find the right voltage.

Also, ASUS AI Suite II says is telling me that my Vcore is getting up to 1.46 while im idle, though it only does so periodically and for a split second it seems. Is this normal for SB?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13311166*
> So i dont need to run Small FFT's?
> 
> And whats the fastest way to tell if im not giving enough Vcore? This will help me speed up the time it takes to find the right voltage.
> 
> Also, ASUS AI Suite II says is telling me that my Vcore is getting up to 1.46 while im idle, though it only does so periodically and for a split second it seems. Is this normal for SB?


that is a bit high... do you have LLC on? anything on auto?

But yeah running the Blend will tell you about your voltages pretty fast. And if your OC is unstable at all, including your memory since your BCLK multi affects your ram speed as well.

Generally if your workers are failing you aren't giving enough voltage.

I'll have to go back and look at your numbers again though

EDIT**
I take it back... 1.46 for 4.9 is reasonable. my bad. its because for a split second your PC does something and your computer kicks up the voltage thinking your CPU is going to get a load.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13310509*
> Papa, normally I'd agree with you... but the Prime95 blend test will show an unstable SandyBridge processor OC rather quickly. Which would be the same as your Stress CPU you linked for overnight.
> 
> I've never had any gaming crashes or issues folding on a SB processor if it passed 8-12 hours.


I've normally found that StressCPU will fail about as quickly as Prime will. Normally something will show up within an hour or two. I just prefer to run it overnight to make sure.

About the only thing I use Prime for is to get me in the ball park. I'll make a change, run Prime for 10 minutes then make the next change. I repeat until it fails within 10 minutes or so and then start tweaking the bios or lowering the OC until it runs for at least 15 minutes. At that point I shut it down, run a 32m HyperPi watching for any glitches which would represent a problem, then fire up StressCPU and let it rip while I'm still using the system. If something is amiss you should know it right off the bat.

Running the 3DMark is to make sure the video cards are running correctly, especially if one is overclocking them. Prime, OCCT, IBT, StressCPU, etc. don't test the video system which is where 3dMark comes in. I've seen more than my share of systems that would run OCCT, Prime, StressCPU, etc. for days at a time without failing then crash in a game. A couple of passes of 3dMark normally shows if there video issue that needs to be dealt with. Some will use Furmark instead, but I've seen it damage hardware so I don't like using it.

The main thing is that people find a way that works for them and gives them consistent results. I've refined my technique over more years than I care to count and know how to respond to the results I get from it. I can usually tell within an hour if a system will be stable or not. The overnight run is just to confirm it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13311166*
> So i dont need to run Small FFT's?
> 
> And whats the fastest way to tell if im not giving enough Vcore? This will help me speed up the time it takes to find the right voltage.
> 
> Also, ASUS AI Suite II says is telling me that my Vcore is getting up to 1.46 while im idle, though it only does so periodically and for a split second it seems. Is this normal for SB?


A crash, hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. That was for Socket 775 so SB and the other iCore systems could be different on the mch and ref voltages as I'm not sure what the equivalent is on them. But that would at least give you an idea of what to look at. I haven't used an SB setup yet so I don't know if that behavior of the vcore is normal or not, but I would suspect it is.


----------



## Sohryu76

You know I respect your opinions, PapaS.

I don't have the years you do with doing this. So I might be wrong. But it works for me. And seems to work pretty consistently on the SB architecture I have seen posted.

Its always good having lots of options.


----------



## nawon72

Here's a screenshot so you can confirm that it is normal.








I got these results running 3DMark, and it seemed to spike when it was loading.
I dont have LLC on, and A LOT is on Auto since im a newb at this. I did however change the Vcore while in OS using the AI Suite. I got some BSOD's too from my Vcore being too low while running Small FFT's. I also ran Intel Burn Test since i thought it would show stability, but i guess it wasn't true since i BSOD in 10secs small fft's afterwards.

ASUS's AutoTuning seems to work very well though as you can see here:


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13311674*
> Here's a screenshot so you can confirm that it is normal.


looks good, actually.

and IBT without Windows 7 SP 1 and AVX is pretty worthless for showing stability.

with SP1 and AVX it will spike the hell out of your temperatures, so use it carefully.

And once you bring the blend into Prime 95 you will really see some stability vs instability.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13311819*
> IBT without Windows 7 SP 1 and AVX is pretty worthless for showing stability.
> 
> with SP1 and AVX it will spike the hell out of your temperatures, so use it carefully.


I have no idea what your talking about(im newb). What's IBT and AVX? I know you said run "Intel Burn Test with AVX for roughly 24 passes," but i dont see anything saying AVX on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13311249*
> EDIT**
> I take it back... 1.46 for 4.9 is reasonable. my bad. its because for a split second your PC does something and your computer kicks up the voltage thinking your CPU is going to get a load.


If you look again you will see im at 4.8GHz. And according to a guide that ill link later if necessary(its on OCN), 4.5-4.8GHZ should be 1.375-1.450v. Also, the voltage on the validation was from running small fft(1.392v). It would change between that Vcore and 1.386 quite often. So im confused by the high voltages when not under load.

Edit: I just saw a warning saying i got 1.504v while i was watching YouTube.
Edit2: I just noticed i had my voltage 0.045 higher than before, so now my Vcore isnt as high.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13312084*
> I have no idea what your talking about(im newb). What's IBT and AVX? I know you said run "Intel Burn Test with AVX for roughly 24 passes," but i dont see anything saying AVX on it.


http://www.mediafire.com/?2l2abql2b2bdunl
replace the folders in your IBT with the ones you just downloaded.
and watch your temperatures carefully... they will spike
also you need to be running Service Pack 1.
However... like PapaS said... This is not really a true way to test real world stability. But it will stress the heck out of your chip.
_*It can take your chip to thermal shut down limits if your cooler is not sufficient.
Be warned.*_
Quote:


> If you look again you will see im at 4.8GHz. And according to a guide that ill link later if necessary(its on OCN), 4.5-4.8GHZ should be 1.375-1.450v. Also, the voltage on the validation was from running small fft(1.392v). It would change between that Vcore and 1.386 quite often. So im confused by the high voltages when not under load.


I can't explain this part. Possibly one of your settings is giving extra ATV.
but I am not positive.


----------



## alancsalt

Is this the avx referred to?
Quote:


> The need for greater computing performance continues to grow across industry segments. To support rising demand and evolving usage models, we continue our history of innovation with the Intel Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX).
> 
> Intel® AVX is a new 256 bit instruction set extension to SSE and is designed for applications that are Floating Point (FP) intensive. It was released early 2011 as part of the Sandy Bridge processor family and is present in platforms ranging from notebooks to servers. Intel AVX improves performance due to wider vectors, new extensible syntax, and rich functionality. This results in better management of data and general purpose applications like image, audio/video processing, scientific simulations, financial analytics and 3D modeling and analysis.


http://software.intel.com/en-us/avx/


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13312422*
> is this the avx referred to?
> 
> http://software.intel.com/en-us/avx/


10-4


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13311418*
> You know I respect your opinions, PapaS.
> 
> I don't have the years you do with doing this. So I might be wrong. But it works for me. And seems to work pretty consistently on the SB architecture I have seen posted.
> 
> Its always good having lots of options.


That's what I meant about finding what works for you. I won't try to convince someone to stop doing what has been working for them. although hopefully they will at least consider other options and try to understand what those options can bring to the table. There's more than one way to get there and what matters is ending up with a stable system without losing one's sanity along the way.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I dont have LLC on, and A LOT is on Auto since im a newb at this. I did however change the Vcore while in OS using the AI Suite. I got some BSOD's too from my Vcore being too low while running Small FFT's. I also ran Intel Burn Test since i thought it would show stability, but i guess it wasn't true since i BSOD in 10secs small fft's afterwards.


Quite often using NORMAL instead of AUTO works out better. Auto tends to overvolt a lot while Normal tends to use voltages that are closer to the default.

And it's normally better to make changes in the bios rather than using the AI Suite (or any other software). The AI Suite is okay to check to see what the voltages and other settings are, but they tend to cause problems when used to do actual everyday type overclocking. They can be used effectively for suicide runs though. You boot into Windows at the highest OC you can, then tweak things a bit more using software to gain the last few MHz for a CPU-Z validation just before it crashes. That's what I had to do to get my E2180 (stock 2.0GHz) to 4.0GHz to get into my own 2GHz Club. The bios would only get me to about 3.9GHz and I had to sneak the rest of the way with software.

But like I said, I don't have the experience with SB yet so it's quite possible that they react differently than the Socket 775 Gigabyte Intel boards I normally use for overclocking.


----------



## DrEVILish

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792811

DrEVILish


----------



## ibesleeving10

offshore rig...will submit bench rig when im back home..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792816


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrEVILish*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792811

DrEVILish












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibesleeving10*


offshore rig...will submit bench rig when im back home..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792816












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Jjmunky

I want in, validation is in my sig.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jjmunky*


I want in, validation is in my sig.




















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Maarten150

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793991

maarten150

on a crap mobo and a stock intel cooler with some extra fans ...

but still it does better then my 920

grtz


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793991

maarten150

on a crap mobo and a stock intel cooler with some extra fans ...

but still it does better then my 920

grtz


Lol .. I would love to know the temps .. really .. 1.8GHz OC on stock cooler .. great job .. =)


----------



## Maarten150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Lol .. I would love to know the temps .. really .. 1.8GHz OC on stock cooler .. great job .. =)


http://img508.imageshack.us/i/87946331.png/


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maarten150;13320786*
> http://img508.imageshack.us/i/87946331.png/


Seems like nice temps - great job mate!


----------



## sp4wners

This is as far I can get stable OC with my AC cooling. I wish I could have my WC again :/ I was in the list, so I hope OP will cancel my last OC and add newer









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794023


----------



## Maarten150

Thnx 
im preparing my tec cooling so iff i can get that on a stock cooler 5.5ghz must be possible on a -20Â° cooling solution


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793991

maarten150

on a crap mobo and a stock intel cooler with some extra fans ...

but still it does better then my 920

grtz












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


This is as far I can get stable OC with my AC cooling. I wish I could have my WC again :/ I was in the list, so I hope OP will cancel my last OC and add newer









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794023












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## knoxy_14

finally got it to validate 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794291


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


finally got it to validate 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794291


Good deal. What did you find the problem was?










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Good deal. What did you find the problem was?










You'll be added in the next update.


all i did was switch my NB from 2800 to 2600 then i accidently clicked the validation button and it worked lol


----------



## baker18

Celeron d 360

5615.99 MHz (216 * 26)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794587

will try again tommorow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13326316*
> Celeron d 360
> 
> 5615.99 MHz (216 * 26)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794587
> 
> will try again tommorow.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## General UnRest

i7 950 @ 4.18GHz proof in sig


----------



## LethalRise750

Hey PapaSmurf, could you possibly update mine with this?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794717

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General UnRest;13327171*
> i7 950 @ 4.18GHz proof in sig











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13327291*
> Hey PapaSmurf, could you possibly update mine with this?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794717
> 
> Thanks


Of course.


----------



## Maarten150

My bad forgot my name here is the new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794880


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maarten150;13327974*
> My bad forgot my name here is the new one
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794880


That's better. You even got a little more OC out of it that time. That's the top i7-970.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Maarten150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13328038*
> That's better. You even got a little more OC out of it that time. That's the top i7-970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.


already updated

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794899

still on the stock cooler and my gues is when my evga classy is back 5.4ghz must be possible


----------



## akajoshx1

4.4 ghz htton
proof


----------



## alancsalt

89 degrees for 18hrs of HT/on linx?

If you had read the first page you'd know you only needed http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795321


----------



## codemanrose

i7 970

4.2 ghz

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793687


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725


----------



## HootyHoo

i7 2600K - *Proof*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*


4.4 ghz htton
proof












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


i7 970

4.2 ghz

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793687












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HootyHoo*


i7 2600K - *Proof*












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*


4.4 ghz htton
proof












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, missing CPU-Z Validation *LINK*.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


i7 970

4.2 ghz

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793687












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HootyHoo*


i7 2600K - *Proof*












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## steamboat

squeezed a couple hundred more mhz out of her while i was tinkering with my new ram sticks.

a la proof


----------



## insomniac42

i7 990x @1.4vcore 4576mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1796110


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*


squeezed a couple hundred more mhz out of her while i was tinkering with my new ram sticks.

a la proof


Jumped you up 3 spots on the list.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insomniac42*


i7 990x @1.4vcore 4576mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1796110












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## insomniac42

Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.[/QUOTE]

i think i missed the numbers on my name how is this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1796238


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Hmm, looks like I'll be joining this club tomorrow. ;]

What's the maximum voltage I can safely push through a W3520?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomniac42;13336287*
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


i think i missed the numbers on my name how is this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1796238[/QUOTE]

That's better.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;13336422*
> Hmm, looks like I'll be joining this club tomorrow. ;]
> 
> What's the maximum voltage I can safely push through a W3520?


Depends on what type of cooling you have and how long you intend to run it that way. For a suicide run 1.5 or so would be okay, but for 24/7 maybe 1.35 or so. Maybe one of the i7 Guru's will post their thoughts on the matter as I'm still working with S775. The W3520 is basically an i7 920 IINM, so whatever works for them should work for yours.


----------



## akajoshx1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795321


----------



## HootyHoo

*******UPDATED******

Proof

Thanks!


----------



## baker18

celeron d 336

4843.97 MHz (230.67 * 21)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797612


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HootyHoo*


*******UPDATED******

Proof

Thanks!


Good for a few spots up the ladder.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


celeron d 336

4843.97 MHz (230.67 * 21)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797612












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Good for a few spots up the ladder.










You'll be added in the next update.


Thank you sir!


----------



## akajoshx1

Papa smurf I think you overlooked my proof. i did what you told me to do and provided link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795321


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akajoshx1;13346631*
> Papa smurf I think you overlooked my proof. i did what you told me to do and provided link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795321


lol... dont worry... its easy to miss a proof every once in a wile with a thread this big







... im sure he will add you next time he checks


----------



## akajoshx1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13346659*
> lol... dont worry... its easy to miss a proof every once in a wile with a thread this big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... im sure he will add you next time he checks


I did it wrong the first time so i wanted to make sure i did it right this time. lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akajoshx1;13346631*
> Papa smurf I think you overlooked my proof. i did what you told me to do and provided link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795321


No, I got it. I just missed you in the Accepted Post. You'll be in the next update.


----------



## Cyclonicks

after my s478 over 4ghz here's my 980x over 4ghz

can you blame me for getting in a couple of clubs here?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798053


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks;13348402*
> after my s478 over 4ghz here's my 980x over 4ghz
> 
> can you blame me for getting in a couple of clubs here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798053












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ChrisTwitty

My first OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798273


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisTwitty*


My first OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798273


----------



## Sethy666

In preparation for the upcoming Chimp Challenge









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798607


----------



## General_Chris

General_Chris

i5 760 @ 4.02 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798819


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


In preparation for the upcoming Chimp Challenge









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798607












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Chris*


General_Chris

i5 760 @ 4.02 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798819












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ERDesertFox

Add me plz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1799387

just got this puppy over the weekend, thinking about going a little higher...but do I need to?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ERDesertFox;13357632*
> Add me plz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1799387
> 
> just got this puppy over the weekend, thinking about going a little higher...but do I need to?


A nice round 4.5GHz would sure look nice.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## blitzed9

Hi all! Just joined up!









i7-950 @ 4500

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709674


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzed9;13358692*
> Hi all! Just joined up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-950 @ 4500
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709674


And I am honored that you chose this thread to make your first post.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## ERDesertFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13357871*
> A nice round 4.5GHz would sure look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.


1 sec before i hit the validate it WAS at 4.5 lol but then went down for some odd reason...I'm going for 4.7-4.8 later tonight and debating if I should attempt 5.0 late....mmm looks so tasty


----------



## PapaSmurf

The FSB frequency crystal tends to shift slightly up and down enough to have the total CPU Frequency to shift up and down 2 to 5 MHz (depending on how high it is). It's actually odd when it DOESN'T happen, not when it does.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The FSB frequency crystal tends to shift slightly up and down enough to have the total CPU Frequency to shift up and down 2 to 5 MHz (depending on how high it is). It's actually odd when it DOESN'T happen, not when it does.


So thats why it does that! I thought it was just me









I had always tried to time the validation when its a rounded number... can take 3 or more time attempts until its right. Not that Im OCD or anything


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitzed9*


Hi all! Just joined up!









i7-950 @ 4500

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709674


High voltage on the vcore...


----------



## Horsemama1956

updated from 4200 to 4400, will be trying 4600 later on since temps are at 62 in IBT/Prime.
Decent voltage, I think. Returned my 768 460, and am waiting on stock for a 560 so other then Starcraft 2, can't play anything. Might as well see what I can get out of the i3/212+.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800779


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


High voltage on the vcore...


wow...scary


----------



## Tiger S.

Like my 920 D0 the sweet spot is around 3.8. vcore 1.2. Chews up any application, especially rendering 12 ht buckets in Cent.(my personal stress tests)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801689


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


Like my 920 D0 the sweet spot is around 3.8. vcore 1.2. Chews up any application, especially rendering 12 ht buckets in Cent.(my personal stress tests)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801689












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## eloverton2

update:

4440 on a 1090T - good enough for 3rd.

eloverton2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802558


----------



## Millentree10

New here, and I just got my first fully stable 4GHz OC, and I hope to get it higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802443


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


update:

4440 on a 1090T - good enough for 3rd.

eloverton2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802558












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millentree10*


New here, and I just got my first fully stable 4GHz OC, and I hope to get it higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802443












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## RussianJ

I have done faster since but
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703159Was the fastest STABLE so far.. Let me find that obscene 4.71 unstable....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


I have done faster since but
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703159Was the fastest STABLE so far.. Let me find that obscene 4.71 unstable....












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Tiger S.

All I can think of is, I was missing a period..









Everything else should be UTD.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802692


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


All I can think of is, I was missing a period..









Everything else should be UTD.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802692


PapaS doesn't normally like "-PC" unless its a very unique name. And "Tigers" doesn't seem unique.

Either that or his was taken over unexpectedly by GrumpyS.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


All I can think of is, I was missing a period..









Everything else should be UTD.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802692


It was missing more than just the period. It was also missing a space. Like it says in the first post as long as the ENTIRE user name is there it's fine, but the ENTIRE user name needs to be there. While I didn't state it in the first post I don't count capitalization, but any missing character is unacceptable.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


PapaS doesn't normally like "-PC" unless its a very unique name. And "Tigers" doesn't seem unique.

Either that or his was taken over unexpectedly by GrumpyS.


I don't mind anything that is added to the COMPLETE OCN user name. The PC is perfectly fine. It's just the missing characters that aren't accepted. TIGERS isn't the same as Tiger S.. Tiger S.-PC would have been fine.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papasmurf*


it was missing more than just the period. It was also missing a space. Like it says in the first post as long as the entire user name is there it's fine, but the entire user name needs to be there. While i didn't state it in the first post i don't count capitalization, but any missing character is unacceptable.










you'll be added in the next update.

I don't mind anything that is added to the complete ocn user name. The pc is perfectly fine. It's just the missing characters that aren't accepted. Tigers isn't the same as tiger s.. Tiger s.-pc would have been fine.


ty


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I don't mind anything that is added to the COMPLETE OCN user name. The PC is perfectly fine. It's just the missing characters that aren't accepted. TIGERS isn't the same as Tiger S.. Tiger S.-PC would have been fine.


PapaS smacked me down...







haha


----------



## kill

E5500 @ 4.1
Validation


----------



## DrEVILish

<Update>
DrEVILish (User)
Beatsie (PC Name)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804142
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805112


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13385295*
> PapaS smacked me down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Nah. You do a good job of helping in the thread so I would never do that to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;13394090*
> E5500 @ 4.1
> Validation












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrEVILish;13395785*
> 
> DrEVILish (User)
> Beatsie (PC Name)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804142












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## kill

Yay


----------



## plumbroke318

Pushed mine a little further! Made it to 5GHz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805243


----------



## smoket4279`

screen name smoket4279`
computer name stealth
955 be at 4.6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1799260


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plumbroke318;13403797*
> Pushed mine a little further! Made it to 5GHz!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805243


That's nice








though x50 is the maximum for me because everything above x50 multiplier and my windows doesn't boot, no matter the voltages


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13406157*
> That's nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though x50 is the maximum for me because everything above x50 multiplier and my windows doesn't boot, no matter the voltages


are you able to raise the BCLK at that point? or same issue? won't boot?


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 and asus P5B deluxe

6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13406216*
> are you able to raise the BCLK at that point? or same issue? won't boot?


well I'd managed to validate 50x @101 BCLK but higher blck haven't tried yet because I'm participating in ChimpChallenge








If I have some time I'll check at higher BLCK but I doubt that it will boot but who kows...


----------



## plumbroke318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13406157*
> That's nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though x50 is the maximum for me because everything above x50 multiplier and my windows doesn't boot, no matter the voltages


I can get it to boot up to 5.4 but it BSODs shortly after windows loads. I'm still learning with this board so I'm sure theres lots more I can do to get it stable.


----------



## sp4wners

Guys I'm just wondering. How Celeron OCd at 6GHz will compare with 920 OCd at 4.1GHz? Will it perform better in games? I know it's a stupid question, but I've never really had an opportunity to test something like that....


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners;13407589*
> Guys I'm just wondering. How Celeron OCd at 6GHz will compare with 920 OCd at 4.1GHz? Will it perform better in games? I know it's a stupid question, but I've never really had an opportunity to test something like that....


Well it shoudl because of you got more cores than a celeron =) ..

And no questions is stupid - remember that .. But because of multiply cores on the 920 it should perform ALOT better than a Celeron







..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plumbroke318;13403797*
> Pushed mine a little further! Made it to 5GHz!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805243












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`;13405137*
> screen name smoket4279`
> computer name stealth
> 955 be at 4.6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1799260












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13406807*
> new celeron d 352 and asus P5B deluxe
> 
> 6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## milesmutt

UPDATED.

Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesmutt;13409428*
> UPDATED.
> 
> Thanks!












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13170042*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805870


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;13409615*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805870


That's better.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13407634*
> Well it shoudl because of you got more cores than a celeron =) ..
> 
> And no questions is stupid - remember that .. But because of multiply cores on the 920 it should perform ALOT better than a Celeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Also don't forget that celery's have a small L2 cache


----------



## n0data

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807300


----------



## turrican9

Here is my new i5 2500K at 4.8GHz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807383


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0data;13418135*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807300












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13418659*
> Here is my new i5 2500K at 4.8GHz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807383












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## meshal300

my new 2600k:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800773


----------



## MusaedQ8

Q9550 4.3 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1465920


----------



## drufoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807841


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meshal300*


my new 2600k:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800773


Gonna help PapaS out...









you need to make sure you have your OCN user name in your validation

Can't put Approved for the other two... I don't wanna screw up his system... but they look good to me


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meshal300*


my new 2600k:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800773












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusaedQ8*


Q9550 4.3 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1465920












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drufoo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807841












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Gonna help PapaS out...









you need to make sure you have your OCN user name in your validation

Can't put Approved for the other two... I don't wanna screw up his system... but they look good to me


Thanks old buddy. :thumbs: You are absolutely correct. It amazes me how many people at OCN don't know how to read at a 4th grade level.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thanks old buddy. :thumbs: You are absolutely correct. It amazes me how many people at OCN don't know how to read at a 4th grade level.


I just like the reject button... I think I am going to keep posting it if I beat you to it, and you don't mind. maybe get a couple things fixed before you find the thread


----------



## IXcrispyXI

updating my new oc last 1 was 4.1ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807883


----------



## meshal300

ok here its:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807880


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meshal300*


ok here its:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807880


welcome to the club


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


I just like the reject button... I think I am going to keep posting it if I beat you to it, and you don't mind. maybe get a couple things fixed before you find the thread










That's fine by me. Just remember to err on the side of caution if you aren't sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


updating my new oc last 1 was 4.1ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807883












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meshal300*


ok here its:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807880












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Dark_Aura

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807893

1090T @ 4.08 Ghz,


----------



## meshal300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


welcome to the club










thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807893

1090T @ 4.08 Ghz,





























Quote:



Originally Posted by *meshal300*


thank you










You're Welcome.


----------



## akajoshx1

4.6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809231


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*


4.6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809231












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## akajoshx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











You'll be added in the next update.


thank you


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*


4.6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809231


Nice one for a 950


----------



## swong46

oooh I want in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809869


----------



## Shauneh

•4.5GHZ•

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810203


----------



## kill

Update








E5500 @ 4.4
Proof


----------



## WantedDOUG

I have got 3.50 ghz. 
What amount of ram do u guys recommend for gaming?


----------



## kill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WantedDOUG*


I have got 3.50 ghz. 
What amount of ram do u guys recommend for gaming?


I use 4 for gaming... anything above is usually for video editing/encoding


----------



## WantedDOUG

Alright then. Thanks alot for ur help


----------



## WantedDOUG

Do u think 3.5ghz is enough?


----------



## kill

3.5 is fine for gaming on even a Dual core...
Papa i dont want to Hijack your club he was just asking so i answered him


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swong46*


oooh I want in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1809869












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shauneh*


•4.5GHZ•

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810203












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill*


Update








E5500 @ 4.4
Proof












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill*


3.5 is fine for gaming on even a Dual core...
Papa i dont want to Hijack your club he was just asking so i answered him


No problems. I'm glad you took the time to help him out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WantedDOUG*


I have got 3.50 ghz. 
What amount of ram do u guys recommend for gaming?


4 would be a reasonable amount. 8 gigs can come in handy with some games, especially if you are an experienced computer user who knows how to create and utilize Ram Disks. But that is beyond the scope of this thread. What you need to do is click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products. Then you should go to the PC Game Forum here or the appropriate Hardware forum for you system and start a new thread there with your questions. People in this thread aren't all gamers so many of them wouldn't know the answers.

And welcome to OCN.


----------



## LivingChampion

Hi, can you update my original entry with this one? You also made a mistake putting me as 2500k, but I have the non-K version!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1811158
Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion;13447575*
> Hi, can you update my original entry with this one? You also made a mistake putting me as 2500k, but I have the non-K version!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1811158
> Thanks.


Sorry about that. It's corrected now.


----------



## addersnake

Hi there! Can you add me to the club?

AMD Phenom II 1100T x6 4.02ghz Stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1811630

Many thanks! Really liking the site it is awesome....


----------



## az0zableful

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812042

i7 970 @ 4250.37 MHz








trying to get more higher but can't


----------



## az0zableful

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812159

i7 970 @ 4501 Mhz ^^^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *addersnake*


Hi there! Can you add me to the club?

AMD Phenom II 1100T x6 4.02ghz Stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1811630

Many thanks! Really liking the site it is awesome....


I'm glad. And you're welcome.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *az0zableful*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812159

i7 970 @ 4501 Mhz ^^^


Looks like you found out what the problem was. Good going.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## yang88she

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812495


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;13457373*
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812495












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## yang88she

Thank you!


----------



## mojosephwu

YEAAA 2500k @4.6GHz

http://oi52.tinypic.com/33ur2xg.jpg


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojosephwu;13458398*
> YEAAA 2500k @4.6GHz
> 
> http://oi52.tinypic.com/33ur2xg.jpg


Nice. Now if you want to join read the first post and follow the instructions in it.


----------



## caewen

i5 2500k @4.5 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812576


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caewen;13458517*
> i5 2500k @4.5 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812576












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## caewen

Thank you


----------



## Night197

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812664
just starting...







) aiming for 4.5 4.8 GhZ


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night197;13459559*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812664
> just starting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) aiming for 4.5 4.8 GhZ












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## mojosephwu

here you go my proof!!!

and this http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1812701.png


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mojosephwu*




here you go my proof!!!

and this http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1812701.png












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## noswear999

Proof!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812957


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noswear999*


Proof!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812957


Two problems. Didn't read first post, so computer name in validation. See first post to learn how to fix this.
Second problem:rejected by CPUZ. That may be just a matter of changing the short cut compatibility, or ...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noswear999*


Proof!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812957












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Two problems. Didn't read first post, so computer name in validation. See first post to learn how to fix this.
Second problem:rejected by CPUZ. That may be just a matter of changing the short cut compatibility, or ...


You got it ol' buddy.


----------



## Raprash

here's my system
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812617


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raprash;13462914*
> here's my system
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812617












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## MrJackson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814314


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrJackson*



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814314












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Night197

past 4.5 the rest is gravy


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Night197*



past 4.5 the rest is gravy




















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## noswear999

How about now?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814385 @ 4.1ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noswear999*



How about now?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814385 @ 4.1ghz












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## tayco

I'm new at this :3


----------



## The Pro

Can you add me?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814921


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pro;13476047*
> Can you add me?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814921


You're gonna need to read the rules on the first page, and change your validation accordingly...to get added....


----------



## Chrisallison91

Chrisallison91

Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition @ 4.25Ghz



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821646


----------



## The Pro

Okay my bad
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815299


----------



## alancsalt

Way to go...


----------



## Gakusei

24/7 here

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815430


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tayco*




I'm new at this :3












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pro*


Can you add me?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814921












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrisallison91*


Chrisallison91

Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition @ 4.046Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815115












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gakusei*


24/7 here

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815430












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pro*


Okay my bad
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815299


That's better.










Updated


----------



## Panickypress

I wanna join.. can i?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815566


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


I wanna join.. can i?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815566


Yes you *MAY*.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

My First go , hope its ok

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818045


----------



## swong46

Mine is a 2500, not 2500K =P


----------



## sarge88

I just reached 4GHz. Going to be going higher once i decide if i need a better cpu cooler or not.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818116


----------



## NFL

4.031 Ghz 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818767


----------



## EmptyBarrel

4060Mhz 24\\7

Validation


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmptyBarrel*


4060Mhz 24\\7

Validation











you'll need to redo the validation.

Check the first post for the requirements.


----------



## EmptyBarrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*










you'll need to redo the validation.

Check the first post for the requirements.


Ok now ?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmptyBarrel*


Ok now ?










it will be once PapS logs on









I can't "accept" you... but it looks good!


----------



## EmptyBarrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


it will be once PapS logs on









I can't "accept" you... but it looks good!










nice thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*


My First go , hope its ok

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818045


It is.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swong46*


Mine is a 2500, not 2500K =P


It will be fixed in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarge88*


I just reached 4GHz. Going to be going higher once i decide if i need a better cpu cooler or not.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818116












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


4.031 Ghz 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818767












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmptyBarrel*


4060Mhz 24\\7

Validation












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*










you'll need to redo the validation.

Check the first post for the requirements.


Thanks for the assist.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmptyBarrel*


Ok now ?










Yes it is.


----------



## Rystofer

Woot, another club! Okay if I have this correct its all about the validation  Alrighty then, wait for it............................... , whew, I need a cigarette...


----------



## Scrappy

Scrappy 4GHz 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814504


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13507033*
> Woot, another club! Okay if I have this correct its all about the validation  Alrighty then, wait for it............................... , whew, I need a cigarette...












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13507054*
> Scrappy 4GHz 24/7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814504












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swong46;13499394*
> Mine is a 2500, not 2500K =P


I thought the 2500 had a locked multiplier... How did u do this?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13508587*
> i thought the 2500 had a locked multiplier... How did u do this?


105.35 * 38


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## SmartedPAnda

Intel i7 920 @ 4.221Ghz [Turbo] on the dot @ 1.287V and messed up RAM timing, hope I'm doing this right.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1819913


----------



## Scrappy

Update

Sorry to make you work Papa but I don't like being that low on the list
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820236
4.28812GHz

Edit: thanks to alancsalt I went faster.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Update

Sorry to make you work Papa but I don't like being that low on the list
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820081
4.24018GHz

Even survived the Intel Burn test but i was pushing 54c the whole time










Stability is not required. We record suicide missions here, sort of a kamikaze club. There are clubs for stability, but this is not one of them. Feel free to submit your highest recordable clock.


----------



## Scrappy

I knew that but didn't want to max, but thanks to you I kinda do now


----------



## black06g85

update with new processor
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820135


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


105.35 * 38


I meant how did u change the multiplier... I thought it was impossibleon the non k addition of the 2500 and the 2600


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


I meant how did u change the multiplier... I thought it was impossibleon the non k addition of the 2500 and the 2600


I assume turn on turbo and then turn off power saving so that it is locked in full turbo mode.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda*


Intel i7 920 @ 4.221Ghz [Turbo] on the dot @ 1.287V and messed up RAM timing, hope I'm doing this right.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1819913












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Update

Sorry to make you work Papa but I don't like being that low on the list
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820236
4.28812GHz

Edit: thanks to alancsalt I went faster.


No trouble at all.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


update with new processor
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820135












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Mugabuga

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820806

I'd like to be moved up the list. Can't stand almost being lowest. Sorry for the extra work.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I assume turn on turbo and then turn off power saving so that it is locked in full turbo mode.











kk... that makes sense... ty and +rep for the info


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820806

I'd like to be moved up the list. Can't stand almost being lowest. Sorry for the extra work.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Adiuvo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820881

Thanks


----------



## black06g85

on a roll today
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820951


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adiuvo;13516293*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820881
> 
> Thanks












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Panickypress

Just passed 4,2, and aiming for 5 on air:buttkick: (maybe)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820907

untill now every bsod and succes has been a matter of me not doing things right/correcting/not doing things right again/ and so on... (kinda selfeducating as i go) so any pointers would be appreiciated (maybe this is not the right thread for that, but which is if not this)


----------



## black06g85

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820951

damn this thing is going strong, stopping here for now for stability testing


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;13516984*
> Just passed 4,2, and aiming for 5 on air:buttkick: (maybe)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820907
> 
> untill now every bsod and succes has been a matter of me not doing things right/correcting/not doing things right again/ and so on... (kinda selfeducating as i go) so any pointers would be appreiciated (maybe this is not the right thread for that, but which is if not this)


I would offer some help if I had any. I haven't worked with newer AMD chips than S939 so have nothing to offer. Someone else might though.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13517103*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820951
> 
> damn this thing is going strong, stopping here for now for stability testing












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13517103*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820951
> 
> damn this thing is going strong, stopping here for now for stability testing


Just a thought, you should maybe save all your validations until you are done testing. Updating the thread is a lot of work.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13518885*
> Just a thought, you should maybe save all your validations until you are done testing. Updating the thread is a lot of work.


that is good advice... until you get yourself into the 5GHz realm on the 2500k especially. Anything really up to 4.9 is a cake walk on something like 50% of chips. Especially if you aren't going for stability.

but I totally agree that updating your OC multiple times so close together just adds alot of work.


----------



## fredeb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298

I've finally made an entry . ;D


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fredeb*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298

I've finally made an entry . ;D












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## slngsht

Finally a QX6700 to add to the list @ 4340mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713257

E8400 @ 5.3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786242

Pentium 4 531 @ 4.325

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1702880

Pentium D 945 @ 5936mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735751


----------



## AMD_Freak

Add me to the list also please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821330


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


Finally a QX6700 to add to the list @ 4340mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713257

E8400 @ 5.3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786242

Pentium 4 531 @ 4.325

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1702880

Pentium D 945 @ 5936mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735751


Some nice work there.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Add me to the list also please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821330


Kind of odd seeing an AMD Freak benching an Intel rig.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Kind of odd seeing an AMD Freak benching an Intel rig.


















You'll be added in the next update.


 when something works as good as these chips why not


----------



## alancsalt

Easier to change chips than OCN names...


----------



## eXor101

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822122

My first voltage OC with a newish AMD 1090t


----------



## Narzon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822145
Please and thank you!


----------



## slayer8519

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822317
Good ole 950


----------



## AMD_Freak

UPDATE please add this ...maybe ill quit on this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822548


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! I wouldn't complain! That is awesome! Especially for an "AMD" freak! LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak;13522108*
> when something works as good as these chips why not


I agree. Just though it was interesting knowing how fanatical some of the fanboys can be for their respective brands. No offense meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13523473*
> Easier to change chips than OCN names...


True enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXor101;13525037*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822122
> 
> My first voltage OC with a newish AMD 1090t











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;13525189*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822145
> Please and thank you!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer8519;13526695*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822317
> Good ole 950











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak;13529704*
> UPDATE please add this ...maybe ill quit on this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822548


Don't stop there. Another 100MHz and you'll have the top spot for the 2500K's.


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)

new cooler working good so far.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


----------



## vmatt1203

I7 2600k at 4.6GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822707


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)

new cooler working good so far.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


How 352's are you gonna bench? Looks like you are cornering the market on the available supply.


















You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vmatt1203*


I7 2600k at 4.6GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822707












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Scrappy

Papa I hate to be a bother but my epenis noticed im 2 people to low and it isn't happy. If you have the time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Papa I hate to be a bother but my epenis noticed im 2 people to low and it isn't happy. If you have the time.










Sorry about that. It's fixed now.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sorry about that. It's fixed now.











Thank you


----------



## baker18

PapaSmurf said:


> How 352's are you gonna bench? Looks like you are cornering the market on the available supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> i have a few more to play with and still looking for more 352.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Let me guess. Looking for that Golden 7GHz one right?


----------



## curve_in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823400


----------



## marsey99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823455

wont get me in but i just wanted to share


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curve_in;13536191*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823400












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13539134*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823455
> 
> wont get me in but i just wanted to share


It will once you figure out why it comes up rejected.







And I really hope you can fix whatever is causing it as that is one good looking OC. I would love to see it added to the list.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823455

wont get me in but i just wanted to share










Why to go marsey! Get that sucka fixed.


----------



## marsey99

add me Papa, thanks









was an older cpuz, 1.57 not 1.57.1 but i didnt know i needed .1 lol

beat it tonight with some cooler air









cheers NG, i had 4.7 posting but would not load windoze. it will do soon tho







i am having fun with this amd setup, not had as much fun since you was schooling me about the p45 to tell you the truth









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824271


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*




add me Papa, thanks









was an older cpuz, 1.57 not 1.57.1 but i didnt know i needed .1 lol

beat it tonight with some cooler air









cheers NG, i had 4.7 posting but would not load windoze. it will do soon tho







i am having fun with this amd setup, not had as much fun since you was schooling me about the p45 to tell you the truth









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824271


You could try booting lower then using SETFSB to move up to 4.7.

Anyway great work!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*




add me Papa, thanks









was an older cpuz, 1.57 not 1.57.1 but i didnt know i needed .1 lol

beat it tonight with some cooler air









cheers NG, i had 4.7 posting but would not load windoze. it will do soon tho







i am having fun with this amd setup, not had as much fun since you was schooling me about the p45 to tell you the truth









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824271


Way to go. Nothing like submitting the fastest in class by a good 400MHz like that one. And congrats for submitting the 200th AMD CPU.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## marsey99

thanks guys









i need another 500mhz if i want to get on the 1st page on hwbot :|


----------



## Tex1954

Congrats! Very nice! I can't wait to see what can be done with a 955...


----------



## Bridden

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824486

I know 4.0 on an i7 SB isn't really much of an accomplishment, but I'm new to the forums, and want to try to introduce myself. So I figured why not, win a dirtiest desk competition and join a club ^^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bridden*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824486

I know 4.0 on an i7 SB isn't really much of an accomplishment, but I'm new to the forums, and want to try to introduce myself. So I figured why not, win a dirtiest desk competition and join a club ^^


4.0 may not be that much of an accomplishment on an i7 2600K, but 4.7 is. Well done and welcome to the forums.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13546078*
> 4.0 may not be that much of an accomplishment on an i7 2600K, but 4.7 is. Well done and welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.


Thank you
I'm trying for 5.0+, reading up more tonight and will try tomorrow. (I've done sooo much reading just to get this far -.- lol, still new) Any advise?

My temps seem ok compared to some I've seen. Mine must be from a good batch ^^


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know any tricks for them, but I'm sure there are some people here at OCN that do. If no one chimes in with anything check out the Intel Motherboard Forum here at OCN and I'm sure someone there will have some advice for your motherboard.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden;13546425*
> Thank you
> I'm trying for 5.0+, reading up more tonight and will try tomorrow. (I've done sooo much reading just to get this far -.- lol, still new) Any advise?
> 
> My temps seem ok compared to some I've seen. Mine must be from a good batch ^^


best advice I can give you is to just work it up slowly. Some chips... alot don't like the 50x multi.
You may have to go with a 49x multi and raised BCLK.


----------



## black06g85

yeah I've hit a wall at 49x100 at 1.40v don't really want to push it too much further until I do a real water loop as temps are a little high for my liking.
hoping to get over 5.0 with it once I get the new kit.


----------



## lun471k

Hey Papa, if you have some spare time could you please update my rank, I hate being last:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785473


Thanks, and have a nice day !!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


yeah I've hit a wall at 49x100 at 1.40v don't really want to push it too much further until I do a real water loop as temps are a little high for my liking.
hoping to get over 5.0 with it once I get the new kit.


no luck raising your clock?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lun471k*


Hey Papa, if you have some spare time could you please update my rank, I hate being last:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785473


Thanks, and have a nice day !!


Will do. That's quite a jump.







:










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## lun471k

Thanks Papa =) Yeah let's say that going from stock cooling to a Corsair H70 helped a lot ;-) I'm testing 4.5Ghz @ stock fan cooling right now... I'm at 50-55 Celcius Idle and I hit 77Celcius after 3 minutes of Prime Blend xD I guess I'll put my H70 back on ;-)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. Stock cooling will only do so much.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


no luck raising your clock?


Nah not yet just making sure its 100% stable before I push further. Still at 4.9 @1.40 wouldn't boot at 1.42v. Will have some time this weekend to play with it more


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13554709*
> Nah not yet just making sure its 100% stable before I push further. Still at 4.9 @1.40 wouldn't boot at 1.42v. Will have some time this weekend to play with it more


the issue with making this stable before moving on, is you are just going to have to redo everything all over again once you hit 5.0+


----------



## Tex1954

Here is my new one... It went so easy here, maybe can hit 5GHz later...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13558603*
> Here is my new one... It went so easy here, maybe can hit 5GHz later...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13558498*
> the issue with making this stable before moving on, is you are just going to have to redo everything all over again once you hit 5.0+


I know, but it keeps it interesting or else I'll get bored and want another chip lol.


----------



## rheicel

Can I join?


----------



## Jon1166

Here's my first go...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826550


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Can I join?













You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jon1166*


Here's my first go...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826550












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## kill

Another addition for me this time on my AMD chip...
550be unlocked to b50 @ 4.08
Mah Proof(again)


----------



## Modus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827130

i5-2500k @ 4.2Ghz with 1.068 vcore.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill*


Another addition for me this time on my AMD chip...
550be unlocked to b50 @ 4.08
Mah Proof(again)












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827130

i5-2500k @ 4.2Ghz with 1.068 vcore.












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827130

i5-2500k @ 4.2Ghz with 1.068 vcore.


Gotta have your forum name on the validation


----------



## Modus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827199

there you go.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827199

there you go.


That's better.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## overcc

Here's mine. Linx 0.64 stable. For 365/24/7 use.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827242


----------



## overcc

In my opinion, ALL i7 970/980x/990x can go over 4GHz.


----------



## Nightz2k

My Submission on Intel this time around.

*Core i5 2500k* @ *5188MHz* (5.2GHz in BIOS) 1.44v

*CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827181

*EDIT*: OK, I submitted to the 5GHz club too, so I guess it's up to you if ya wanna add me or not here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566043*
> In my opinion, ALL i7 970/980x/990x can go over 4GHz.


You basically have to try NOT to get to 4GHz on them and any SB system, even with stock cooling. Anything less than 4.5 isn't much of an accomplishment for them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13566178*
> My Submission on Intel this time around.
> 
> *Core i5 2500k* @ *5188MHz* (5.2GHz in BIOS) 1.44v
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827181












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## overcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13566328*
> You basically have to try NOT to get to 4GHz on them and any SB system, even with stock cooling. Anything less than 4.5 isn't much of an accomplishment for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.


Yes I agree. But why you not accept my result on #6018?


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566546*
> Yes I agree. But why you not accept my result on #6018?


It has to be validated online like every one else... he doesnt accept pictures only links to a validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566546*
> Yes I agree. But why you not accept my result on #6018?


Better to repost, than edit your old post without saying....
Best to read the rules of any club in its first post. All the OC ones have similar rules.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566023*
> Here's mine. Linx 0.64 stable. For 365/24/7 use.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827242












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566546*
> Yes I agree. But why you not accept my result on #6018?


It was. I simply missed including it in the previous acceptance post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;13566720*
> It has to be validated online like every one else... he doesnt accept pictures only links to a validation


While that is true, he did include the required link in his post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13566821*
> Better to repost, than edit your old post without saying....
> Best to read the rules of any club in its first post. All the OC ones have similar rules.


It appears that he did read the rules. According to the e-mail notification I received of his post the required link was there, had the correct user name, etc. The edit was to include the "Linx 0.64 stable. For 365/24/7 use." to the post. It was just a mistake that his acceptance notification was left out.


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry for misinterpreting.









I'll just go have another coffee.......


----------



## wacked

i7-930 @ 4.2GHz with 1.36v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827307


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13566934*
> Sorry for misinterpreting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just go have another coffee.......


No problem. You needed to see the e-mail to know what the edit was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wacked;13566938*
> i7-930 @ 4.2GHz with 1.36v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827307












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Jon1166

Lets try again...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827326


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon1166;13567070*
> Lets try again...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827326












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566546*
> Yes I agree. But why you not accept my result on #6018?


Click that little validate button next to okay, then take the link from the webpage that opens or from your email and post that. Don't worry about putting in your email, they don't spam it is just that one time validation link. Very nice for suicide runs where you don't have the time for the webpage to load.


----------



## overcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13568065*
> Click that little validate button next to okay, then take the link from the webpage that opens or from your email and post that. Don't worry about putting in your email, they don't spam it is just that one time validation link. Very nice for suicide runs where you don't have the time for the webpage to load.


Thanks, I got it.
I have updated my result.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827518

However, this passed Linx 0.64 for only 11 min and a Blue Screen of Death appeared.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overcc*


Thanks, I got it.
I have updated my result.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827518

However, this passed Linx 0.64 for only 11 min and a Blue Screen of Death appeared.


This club is more about max OC. it only needs to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation. Anything longer than that is a bonus.


----------



## TooHD

First post here. As easy as 1-2-3.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827813


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TooHD*


First post here. As easy as 1-2-3.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827813


And for your second? Perhaps ~ Official i7 950 Overclockers Club ~ (Read First Post)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooHD;13571907*
> First post here. As easy as 1-2-3.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827813


I'm honored that you chose this thread for your fist post. Welcome to OCN and have some fun here.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13572309*
> And for your second? Perhaps ~ Official i7 950 Overclockers Club ~ (Read First Post)


----------



## detta

Well it was a long time coming alot of bsod and sweat and some blood from my fist being rammed through my side panel but here it is ,my 555 be unlocked to a x4 and oc past 4.0 ghz..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1828802

I am so proud of this since this chip did not want to break 4.0 for the life of me but all is well that ends well.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detta;13578492*
> Well it was a long time coming alot of bsod and sweat and some blood from my fist being rammed through my side panel but here it is ,my 555 be unlocked to a x4 and oc past 4.0 ghz..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1828802
> 
> I am so proud of this since this chip did not want to break 4.0 for the life of me but all is well that ends well.


looks awesome!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detta;13578492*
> Well it was a long time coming alot of bsod and sweat and some blood from my fist being rammed through my side panel but here it is ,my 555 be unlocked to a x4 and oc past 4.0 ghz..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1828802
> 
> I am so proud of this since this chip did not want to break 4.0 for the life of me but all is well that ends well.


Good job. Some cpu's will fight you right to the end. Glad you prevailed.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Redwoodz

update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825214


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi, this was just the second tweak on my system, and I haven't even tested the bottom limit on this miricle 2600k yet. I just know everything is cool enough in there already -and this is the snappiest system I've ever played around on. Can I join please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1829643


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*


Hi, this was just the second tweak on my system, and I haven't even tested the bottom limit on this miricle 2600k yet. I just know everything is cool enough in there already -and this is the snappiest system I've ever played around on. Can I join please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1829643


Welcome to the club!Nice OC


----------



## alancsalt

Please update me.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830033










http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...50_4926.06_mhz

Water cooling at ambient of 18 degrees C.

Level with you at HWBot PapaSmurf...an honour.


----------



## detta

thanks for the suport guys and congrats to all on 4.0 ghz club dues paid in full.


----------



## SlickWhits

I7 950 - 4Ghz Socket 1366

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830075


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Ok so I spent the night trying out the best possible overclock. I first found I could boot into windows (just) on 1.34v. Then for stability I slowly moved up the volts and finally got to 1.365v stable. It fluctuates between 1.36 & 1.368 under load. Overclocking is heaps of fun!























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830222


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;13584651*
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825214












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;13584677*
> Hi, this was just the second tweak on my system, and I haven't even tested the bottom limit on this miricle 2600k yet. I just know everything is cool enough in there already -and this is the snappiest system I've ever played around on. Can I join please?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1829643












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13585496*
> Please update me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830033
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2171385_alancsalt_cpu_z_core_i7_950_4926.06_mhz
> 
> Water cooling at ambient of 18 degrees C.
> 
> Level with you at HWBot PapaSmurf...an honour.


Okay. Now you've done it.







Gonna have to find something else to bench this afternoon. I won't go down without a fight. I think I have a couple of benches I didn't submit from when I was testing the UD3R a few weeks ago.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlickWhits;13585627*
> I7 950 - 4Ghz Socket 1366
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830075












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;13586688*
> Ok so I spent the night trying out the best possible overclock. I first found I could boot into windows (just) on 1.34v. Then for stability I slowly moved up the volts and finally got to 1.365v stable. It fluctuates between 1.36 & 1.368 under load. Overclocking is heaps of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830222












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;13584677*
> Hi, this was just the second tweak on my system, and I haven't even tested the bottom limit on this miricle 2600k yet. I just know everything is cool enough in there already -and this is the snappiest system I've ever played around on. Can I join please?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1829643


Gotta have your forum name on the submission, not Computer-PC


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13587581*
> Gotta have your forum name on the submission, not Computer-PC


WTG on the posting after PapaS! better late than never, right?

jk, scrappy... I don't wanna fight...

scrappy snack?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13588772*
> WTG on the posting after PapaS! better late than never, right?
> 
> jk, scrappy... I don't wanna fight...
> 
> scrappy snack?










Papa didn't explain.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13588833*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa didn't explain.


I could argue that point.. with the "please read the first post" but that might be pushing my luck lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13588833*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa didn't explain.


Sure I did. What do you think "Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission." is for. The way I figure it if the person can't figure out what they did wrong based on that information they don't belong anyway. Everything one needs to know for join is clearly spelled out in that first post.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Papa Smurf...








Is this one better -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830670
I'm in load playing a game in that validation, its interesting to see what difference the graphic cards make in the cpu-z..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*









Papa Smurf...








Is this one better -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830670
I'm in load playing a game in that validation, its interesting to see what difference the graphic cards make in the cpu-z..


Yep. That one works out fine.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

PapaSmurf, just in case it isn't reposted here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlickWhits*


Oh, just seen this mistake. I have re-validated:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830925

Cheers










Courtesy of the Official i7 950 Overclockers Club


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks alan. I made the correction. Glad you were paying attention because it completely slipped by me.

And what happened to your HWBot score? It went from 15.00 down to 14.80 since this afternoon. Here we were all tied up at 15.00.


----------



## alancsalt

No idea. No notification of lost points, but CPUZ points went from 1.7 to 1.6, and another must have dropped too. I guess a couple of my scores got downed by someone else's improvement.


----------



## 2800

Hi, may I know what "CPU-Z points" is?
And what is "HWBot score"?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2800*


Hi, may I know what "CPU-Z points" is?
And what is "HWBot score"?


This is the submission trickster Papa. The two different submissions with the same ID.

http://www.overclock.net/13592362-post1831.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2800*


OMG, did I really create a supernatural?
This is very easy to make this happen again..


----------



## 2800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


This is the submission trickster Papa. The two different submissions with the same ID.

http://www.overclock.net/13592362-post1831.html


Do not be ridiculous, mate.
That was a bug of CPU-Z, you can do it too.
Figure out what's going on before you judge other people unfairly!


----------



## rheicel

i am leaning towards sandy bridge now, they oveclock like a dream. 4.8-5.2 GHz seems to be so nice and easy. is there a plan to support triple channel memory on sandy?


----------



## 2800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


i am leaning towards sandy bridge now, they oveclock like a dream. 4.8-5.2 GHz seems to be so nice and easy. is there a plan to support triple channel memory on sandy?



triple channel will be a past soon.
X79 and SNB-E supports four-channel memory


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2800*


triple channel will be a past soon.
X79 and SNB-E supports four-channel memory


Quad channel Memory on system that is as good or better than sandy bridge is totally insane! I cant wait to see it. This will be the sign for me to upgrade and skip the present "lord of the performance" platforms.


----------



## alancsalt

When you play mind games....and fail to explain..
what do you expect?
It is not a bug that I have ever seen or heard of before.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


i am leaning towards sandy bridge now, they oveclock like a dream. 4.8-5.2 GHz seems to be so nice and easy. is there a plan to support triple channel memory on sandy?


As far as I know the current chips out for SB do not accept triple channel ram and I would recommend getting ram made for p67 chipset


----------



## SkinBob

Here is my effort...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1831904

Stable but runs far to hot with my cooling.


----------



## 2800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13594188*
> When you play mind games....and fail to explain..
> what do you expect?
> It is not a bug that I have ever seen or heard of before.


What?! I played mind game?! I failed to explain?!
What'he ll u r talking about!
You've never seen or heard that. That is YOU, who knows LITTLE about CPU-Z!

As I know, this bug is not discovered by me.


----------



## 2800

I really hate to explain something to such a stupid and naive guy like you, alancsalt.

Before you created a CPU-Z club, you should try to learn sth about it.

And DO NOT suspect somebody of giving false/fake information


----------



## Sohryu76

keep this thread back on track please. argue somewhere else.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2800;13593800*
> Do not be ridiculous, mate.
> That was a bug of CPU-Z, you can do it too.
> Figure out what's going on before you judge other people unfairly!


Unless you can document the bug I'm highly skeptical. I've been using CPU-Z way too long and have never seen that prior to yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkinBob;13597521*
> Here is my effort...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1831904
> 
> Stable but runs far to hot with my cooling.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## 2800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13597918*
> Unless you can document the bug I'm highly skeptical. I've been using CPU-Z way too long and have never seen that prior to yours.


*I am a overclocker, and a player.
Bugs or flaws or something have NOTHING to do with me.
I don't need to document or fix something at all. That is not my job!

As a user, I encountered and found this bug. And that's all.
Then I neither need to report this bug nor prove/explain this bug.

Believe me or not is your business, so does alancsalt.

All I can say is I did NOT try to trick you guys. All my screenshots and results are real.*


----------



## 2800

*BTW, maybe someday you guys will meet or find this bug by yourself or hear this bug from other ppl. It's not too late to feel sorry and guilty then.*


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2800;13598272*
> *BTW, maybe someday you guys will meet or find this bug by yourself or hear this bug from other ppl. It's not too late to feel sorry and guilty then.*


They don't believe you...
just accept it and move on.


----------



## K3KIC4

Hello can someone tell me can i overclock ADM ATHLON(TM) Processor LE-1640 2.61 GHz
and if i can how much i can , pls send me some informations .. Im new here .. thanks alot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2800;13598242*
> *I am a overclocker, and a player.
> Bugs or flaws or something have NOTHING to do with me.
> I don't need to document or fix something at all. That is not my job!
> 
> As a user, I encountered and found this bug. And that's all.
> Then I neither need to report this bug nor prove/explain this bug.
> 
> Believe me or not is your business, so does alancsalt.
> 
> All I can say is I did NOT try to trick you guys. All my screenshots and results are real.*


All I was asking is what you did to get that result. But if there is a bug it is going to cause havoc with clubs like these that use CPU-Z as proof for entry as it would no longer be reliable. You owe it to EVERYONE to report the bug to CPU-Z and cooperate with them to get the problem rectified so it never happens again. By not doing so you are proving your lack of integrity.

And it doesn't matter if you intended to do trick anyone. What matters is maintaining the integrity of CPU-Z Validations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3KIC4;13598310*
> Hello can someone tell me can i overclock ADM ATHLON(TM) Processor LE-1640 2.61 GHz
> and if i can how much i can , pls send me some informations .. Im new here .. thanks alot


Go to the AMD Motherboard section and look at the Stickies at the top of that forum for OC'ing guides.

You also need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## Avihai

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832120


----------



## 2800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


They don't believe you...
just accept it and move on.


*Yeah, it sounds better.
No more explanation is needed.

I did see many people have multiple validations with the same ID number,
but I didn't see anyone is able to trick the validation of CPU-Z.

If someone insists that I did trick, should I be proud of it??
Oh yes, I should! Because no one so far can make fake CPU-Z validation, but I can!*


----------



## SyveRson

Update: Same chip, different board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832200

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avihai*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832120












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Update: Same chip, different board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832200

Thanks












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, here is the very repeatable bug info.

I tried validations using these names:

Back123
Back
Buck1234
Buck4321

What happens is, once the first validation is done, the following numbers are ignored.

So, you create any name followed by one with numbers. Validate first one, restart CPU-Z, add or change numbers from the first name you used and it ignores the changes. Very repeatable. AND it gives the SAME validation number... LOL!










PROOF: Notice date,time, and speed

First using Bake name:

http://i.imgur.com/OR75P.jpg

Second using Bake1234 name:

http://i.imgur.com/tCC9A.jpg

BOTH HAVE SAME FILE ID #'s!!!!


----------



## baker18

Update

Celeron D 356

6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Update

Celeron D 356

6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


Different chip and different mobo or just different mobo?










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## baker18

same chip, different mobo.

new single stage cooler.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Okay, here is the very repeatable bug info.

I tried validations using these names:

Back123
Back
Buck1234
Buck4321

What happens is, once the first validation is done, the following numbers are ignored.

So, you create any name followed by one with numbers. Validate first one, restart CPU-Z, add or change numbers from the first name you used and it ignores the changes. Very repeatable. AND it gives the SAME validation number... LOL!










PROOF: Notice date,time, and speed

First using Bake name:

http://i.imgur.com/OR75P.jpg

Second using Bake1234 name:

http://i.imgur.com/tCC9A.jpg

BOTH HAVE SAME FILE ID #'s!!!!











This would explain why a prior user could not get himself validated until he tacked something like -PC on the end of his username.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This would explain why a prior user could not get himself validated until he tacked something like -PC on the end of his username.


Excellent point! Would possibly be the source of many headaches here and there...










I just sent CPUID email via Contact link on website...


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Excellent point! Would possibly be the source of many headaches here and there...










And someone needs to report this to CPUID folks...

(where's my Rep's for nailing this? LOL!!!)


careful...
even joking about that can get you into trouble...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


careful...
even joking about that can get you into trouble...










I reported it to CPUID with a link to my post. There is certainly something fishy going on here.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


I reported it to CPUID with a link to my post. There is certainly something fishy going on here.











oh definitely. I agree


----------



## RiggerRob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832657


----------



## kijiji

How funny you are, alancsalt and PapaSmurf, two popular clubs' creators!!

Before you validate other guys' submissions, you two should "validate" yourself!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kijiji;13606988*
> How funny you are, alancsalt and PapaSmurf, two popular clubs' creators!!
> 
> Before you validate other guys' submissions, you two should "validate" yourself!


Right now I think you only tried to make me think that I had messed up copying your submission details. You failed to be open and honest about it afterward, and have since made a number of less than wise posts that may or may not have got you banned. I don't know.

No one was trying to be funny though. Any fault in cpuz would make our lists useless and thus any unreliability is a very serious matter to those of us who maintain such lists.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13607234*
> Right now I think you only tried to make me think that I had messed up copying your submission details. You failed to be open and honest about it afterward, and have since made a number of less than wise posts that may or may not have got you banned. I don't know.
> 
> No one was trying to be funny though. Any fault in cpuz would make our lists useless and thus any unreliability is a very serious matter to those of us who maintain such lists.


I agree 100%. 2800 being smartypants about a real problem is a poor attitude to take. Nevertheless, I did investigate on behalf of all of us since "certain persons" declined the task in a less than polite way.

There is a small bug, but it doesn't seem to invalidate the actual data so far as I can see. It merely reuses a validation ID... seemingly on the same computer and seems sequential so old data is overwritten.

The two main problems (as already pointed out) seem to be a loss of the previous validation data (overwritten) and confusion in names. Neither of these invalidate the data as the latest is always the greatest. However, it could erase a previous validation from long ago and make references to it invalid. I have not investigated that part...

Perhaps we will hear some clarification from the CPUID folks later.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kijiji;13606988*
> How funny you are, alancsalt and PapaSmurf, two popular clubs' creators!!
> 
> Before you validate other guys' submissions, you two should "validate" yourself!


Perhaps you should be more honest and say something like "I have no idea why it happened and have no idea how to prove it! Can someone help?"

Instead, you resort to insults and completely unproductive smartypants remarks. Nobody is calling you a liar or anything and trusting CPU-Z is a must in this club. Most of your posts were reactionary and counterproductive.

I will however say "Thank you" for discovering a flaw! Those who "ARE" capable and "WILLING" to figure it out are on the job now.


----------



## marsey99

[email protected] :rofl:


----------



## baker18

E4300

4008.15 MHz (445.35 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833342


----------



## chip94

papa! here I am with my 4ghz validation








Funny thing is that this thing is'nt stable after 1610 FSB.









chip94-pc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833397


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RiggerRob*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832657












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kijiji*


*alancsalt and PapaSmurf,

Hope you guys can still say 2800 is a tricker.
You two newbies still believe 2800 tried to trick you, don't you?

There was someone said "oh i've been using cpu-z for more than 10 years and never seen this, you must be a tricker!!!"

PS, I have no idea why my ID "2800" cannot be logged in now. Someone messed my account up?!*


No one accused you of doing anything, only that we wanted to understand what was going on. You, acting like a 2 year old threw a fit and went way overboard instead of cooperating with us, which is probably why your account is messed up. You need to PM one of the mods about it as creating a second account is a definite violation of the TOS of OCN. While doing so to contact OCN about the situation would probably be overlooked, using a second account to continue to act out in a juvenile and disruptive manner certainly wouldn't be. You need to calm down and start acting like an adult instead of a 2 year old throwing a tantrum when he doesn't get his way. Rest assured that ANY submission by you under either of these two user names will NEVER be considered for inclusion to any club I have control of. You might as well consider yourself as banned from them permanently and that you are not welcome to so much as post in them from this point forward. Continuing to do so will be considered Trolling and Harassment and will be immediately reported.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kijiji*


How funny you are, alancsalt and PapaSmurf, two popular clubs' creators!!

Before you validate other guys' submissions, you two should "validate" yourself!


Keep it up punk. You are digging yourself a grave you can't dig yourself out of.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Right now I think you only tried to make me think that I had messed up copying your submission details. You failed to be open and honest about it afterward, and have since made a number of less than wise posts that may or may not have got you banned. I don't know.

No one was trying to be funny though. Any fault in cpuz would make our lists useless and thus any unreliability is a very serious matter to those of us who maintain such lists.


Exactl.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


E4300

4008.15 MHz (445.35 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833342












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


papa! here I am with my 4ghz validation








Funny thing is that this thing is'nt stable after 1610 FSB.









chip94-pc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833397












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Sohryu76

by the way that guy was reported.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep, I saw that. And some of the posts have been removed as well.

Now let's get back to OC'ing the smoke out of some chips.


----------



## Chrisallison91

Hi here is my validation @ 4.25GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821646

Thanks Chrisallison91


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrisallison91*


Hi here is my validation @ 4.25GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821646

Thanks Chrisallison91




















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

It was 16 degrees Celsius this morning in sub tropical Oz, so...a small nudge..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835169


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13624499*
> It was 16 degrees Celsius this morning in sub tropical Oz, so...a small nudge..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835169


A little colder and you might make it to the 2GHz over stock club.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## marsey99




----------



## K3KIC4

I did overclock on it from 2.61 to 2.80 and my temp is about 50 max , my card is GForce 8400 gs and tomorrow i will buy better graphic card Radeon Hd 3850 
512 MB , When i change that can i overclock it to 2.9 beacuse this is stronger card to take less temp of GForce what i have now ? thanks








OR i need to buy stronger cooler from main , i have Platnium - MS 400ATX P4


----------



## K3KIC4

I did overclock on it from 2.61 to 2.80 and my temp is about 50 max , my card is GForce 8400 gs and tomorrow i will buy better graphic card Radeon Hd 3850 
512 MB , When i change that can i overclock it to 2.9 beacuse this is stronger card to take less temp of GForce what i have now ? thanks 
OR i need to buy stronger cooler from main , i have Platnium - MS 400ATX P4


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3KIC4*


I did overclock on it from 2.61 to 2.80 and my temp is about 50 max , my card is GForce 8400 gs and tomorrow i will buy better graphic card Radeon Hd 3850 
512 MB , When i change that can i overclock it to 2.9 beacuse this is stronger card to take less temp of GForce what i have now ? thanks 
OR i need to buy stronger cooler from main , i have Platnium - MS 400ATX P4


hey,
I think you'll get better help if you post a new thread in the CPU section. This thread is for posting your highest CPU clock validation.

And please fill out your system specifications so that we can help you more!


----------



## K3KIC4

Ok i will do that , tnx for informations


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13628286*


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Just a quick setting. Lol.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1836524


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13634551*
> Just a quick setting. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1836524












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## NameLessOne

Not exactly an impressive overclock for my processor but what the heck....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameLessOne;13636821*
> Not exactly an impressive overclock for my processor but what the heck....












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


----------



## black06g85

ok this is my last one.
won't boot any higher unless I pump some volts (over 1.5) into it, and I'm not comfortable with that.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833592


----------



## alancsalt

Sunny winter's morn in the Southern Hemisphere Sub-Tropics at an ambient of 13 degrees celsius.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838110


----------



## Disabled Reaction

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838206


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13643114*
> ok this is my last one.
> won't boot any higher unless I pump some volts (over 1.5) into it, and I'm not comfortable with that.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833592












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13647638*
> Sunny winter's morn in the Southern Hemisphere Sub-Tropics at an ambient of 13 degrees celsius.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838110












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction;13648627*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838206












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Randed

Count me in:
*Randed*
Phenom 1090t
4.0 Ghz

CPU-z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838474


----------



## Tex1954

And anotherone....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838691


----------



## alancsalt

Go Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Alancsalt, stupid Mobo voltage DROPS a LOT under full load. I set it for 1.50 and get 1.448 under full load. Nothing I can find in BIOS to fix it... because I can get it much higher if the stupid voltage would be more stable.

I think this is a case of "Cheapo Mobo".... what you think? You seen this kind of moving around of voltage when the load changes on an AMD board?

And, you up early!! Good Morning! 04:49 here now... oh wait.. you're upside-down aren't you?... or maybe that's DarkRyder I'm thinking of... CRS... lasts and lasts... LOL!

Sigh, whatever, Good Morning to OCN!


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Another one for the win.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839916


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13653306*
> LOL! Alancsalt, stupid Mobo voltage DROPS a LOT under full load. I set it for 1.50 and get 1.448 under full load. Nothing I can find in BIOS to fix it... because I can get it much higher if the stupid voltage would be more stable.
> 
> I think this is a case of "Cheapo Mobo".... what you think? You seen this kind of moving around of voltage when the load changes on an AMD board?
> 
> And, you up early!! Good Morning! 04:49 here now... oh wait.. you're upside-down aren't you?... or maybe that's DarkRyder I'm thinking of... CRS... lasts and lasts... LOL!
> 
> Sigh, whatever, Good Morning to OCN!


The EP45-DS3 has that problem. The EP45-UD3x models had less vdrop/vdroop. Some mobos just weren't really designed for overclocking that much.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist;13654588*
> Another one for the win.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839137
> 
> Prime95'in


let me save you from a real:









and advise you to do your CPU-z submission again with your OCN user name.

hurry before PapaS comes around!


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13657325*
> let me save you from a real:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and advise you to do your CPU-z submission again with your OCN user name.
> 
> hurry before PapaS comes around!


I will post the CPU-Z validation again, forgot to set it to AsAnAtheist.
Hopefully the screenshot will do.


----------



## SurfBuckeyesBC

i5-2500k @ 4.03
Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839558


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13655062*
> The EP45-DS3 has that problem. The EP45-UD3x models had less vdrop/vdroop. Some mobos just weren't really designed for overclocking that much.


Well, pooper scoopers....







it's hard to get it stable as is... Hmmm... maybe I will try ASUS tech support. It's running very cool on a single RX240 atm... like 31c fully loaded with an EK Lite acetel/nickle block using OCZFreeze TIM on it.

Anyway, next OC try will be later, it's crunching BOINC now and doing a very good job of it. But, I am not happy running it 3.9GHZ 24/7... it needs to be a little faster! LOL!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist;13657349*
> I will post the CPU-Z validation again, forgot to set it to AsAnAtheist.
> Hopefully the screenshot will do.


The rules on page one don't include screenshots. You need a validation URL to get in.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13659708*
> The rules on page one don't include screenshots. You need a validation URL to get in.


Fixed


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist;13660816*
> Fixed


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randed*


Count me in:
*Randed*
Phenom 1090t
4.0 Ghz

CPU-z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838474












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


And anotherone....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838691





















You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist*


Another one for the win.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839916












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


let me save you from a real:









and advise you to do your CPU-z submission again with your OCN user name.

hurry before PapaS comes around!


Thank you number 3 (alan's number 2).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SurfBuckeyesBC*


i5-2500k @ 4.03
Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839558












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Thank you number 3 (alan's number 2).


----------



## Tex1954

NO NO! Ya'll have that all wrong!

PapaSmurf is Captain (#0), Alancsalt is #1 (like on startrek), and Sohryu76 is #2 if you say so...

LOL!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*












what happens if I assassinate Alan? do I get his spot?


----------



## RobbyRoyal

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839976

Finally stable and worth posting.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


what happens if I assassinate Alan? do I get his spot?


I'm in the Southern Hemisphere, need a long gun....

Anyway Tex, does that make me Mr Spock and Sohryu Mr Sulu?


----------



## iCrap

Finally got my 750 to 4ghz. I can probably take it higher after i get my airflow sorted out









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840020


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I'm in the Southern Hemisphere, need a long gun....

Anyway Tex, does that make me Mr Spock and Sohryu Mr Sulu?










"oh my...."


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


NO NO! Ya'll have that all wrong!

PapaSmurf is Captain (#0), Alancsalt is #1 (like on startrek), and Sohryu76 is #2 if you say so...

LOL!











I'm old school. Leader is #1, first assistant is #2, next assistant is #3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


what happens if I assassinate Alan? do I get his spot?


Only if he has been insubordinate. Otherwise you'd probably be court martial-ed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RobbyRoyal*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839976

Finally stable and worth posting.












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I'm in the Southern Hemisphere, need a long gun....

Anyway Tex, does that make me Mr Spock and Sohryu Mr Sulu?










Yes, you are Spock, but Sohryu is Scotty. Now somebody please beam me up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Finally got my 750 to 4ghz. I can probably take it higher after i get my airflow sorted out









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840020


Airflow can be a pain in some cases (and yes, the pun in intended).


----------



## Sohryu76

Sohryu76 said:


> what happens if I assassinate Alan? do I get his spot?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> Only if he has been insubordinate. Otherwise you'd probably be court martial-ed.
> 
> 
> Damnit... I should transfer to a Klingon ship... that is just part of the promotion process.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL @ All Of You! LOL!


----------



## alancsalt

I should probably be shot for this anyway, but seeing we're having a Trekkie moment, I'm reporting to the bridge that Papa had the Chain of Command down pat....


----------



## Tex1954

Well, that's fine... but "FIRST" means #1, not #2!!!! As in FIRST OFFICER!!

So there! I was right!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13663688*
> Well, that's fine... but "FIRST" means #1, not #2!!!! As in FIRST OFFICER!!
> 
> So there! I was right!


yeah but no one uses the term "Number One", besides Jean-Luc Picard as far as I can tell...
But who does NUMBER TWO WORK FOR?!?!?!


----------



## Tex1954

There can be more than one #2... so depends, but #2 on down ALL work for #1 and #0!!!










PS: And just because Capt. Picard is the ONLY person to get it right isn't my fault! LOL!


----------



## naterthegreater2000

surprisingly it was stable and didnt break 74 degrees
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840462


----------



## Eggs and bacon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840665
not bad for my first build/overclock


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon;13664756*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840665
> not bad for my first build/overclock


You said it was stable 4GHz Prime95 for 20 minutes 4 weeks ago... what took so long to post CPU-Z?

It only needs to be stable long enough to get a validation here... go for broke!!! 6GHz or bust!! LOL! Suicide runs welcome! LOL!

But Congrates on making the 1GHz club too!!!


----------



## Brakien

here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841170


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naterthegreater2000;13664253*
> 
> 
> surprisingly it was stable and didnt break 74 degrees
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840462












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon;13664756*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840665
> not bad for my first build/overclock












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brakien;13667025*
> here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841170












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

PapaSmurf, I just noticed my 4994.6MHz from post http://www.overclock.net/13647638-post6117.html didn't make it into the i7-950 list up front ..

Are u just waiting till I crack 5GHz?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13669419*
> PapaSmurf, I just noticed my 4994.6MHz from post http://www.overclock.net/13647638-post6117.html didn't make it into the i7-950 list up front ..
> 
> Are u just waiting till I crack 5GHz?


Well? when are you going to do that? We're waiting, you know.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13669419*
> PapaSmurf, I just noticed my 4994.6MHz from post http://www.overclock.net/13647638-post6117.html didn't make it into the i7-950 list up front ..
> 
> Are u just waiting till I crack 5GHz?


Nah, just got behind in updating the lists. Got distracted playing with a different motherboard and cpu's. I'll update the lists in a few minutes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13669453*
> Well? when are you going to do that? We're waiting, you know.


It's been overcast and warm each morning since.









Need a clear night sky









I'm waiting for it too.....


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## AsAnAtheist

#2 on the i7-960 processor.

Time for a suicide run to 5.0 ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist;13669737*
> #2 on the i7-960 processor.
> 
> Time for a suicide run to 5.0 ghz






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Update: I got a little bit extra out of my CPU and a little cooler after trying these settings. Thanks papasmurf your a champ...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1842222

This was while I was playing a game. Noticed that it was mostly using only 1 core by the maxium temp recorded


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;13674813*
> Update: I got a little bit extra out of my CPU and a little cooler after trying these settings. Thanks papasmurf your a champ...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1842222
> 
> This was while I was playing a game. Noticed that it was mostly using only 1 core by the maxium temp recorded












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## IndianScout

might as well add me to the bunch

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824068


----------



## mexer

With asus turbo evo is so easy surpass 4 ghz, just one klick and you have from 3,4 ghz 4,5 ghz


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mexer;13678452*
> With asus turbo evo is so easy surpass 4 ghz, just one klick and you have from 3,4 ghz 4,5 ghz


its not really Asus Turbo Evo... in fact if you are using that to OC, you are probably running too high a voltage...
the Sandybridge processors just overclock really well with the turbo multiplier.


----------



## Eyedea

Finally got my i5 760 to 4ghz







All i needed was to set ram at auto, seemed manually setting ram didnt agree with the overclock. Currently at 1.3vcore but gonna see if i can knock it down some more tomorrow!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843002


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndianScout;13677993*
> might as well add me to the bunch
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824068












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea;13679119*
> Finally got my i5 760 to 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i needed was to set ram at auto, seemed manually setting ram didnt agree with the overclock. Currently at 1.3vcore but gonna see if i can knock it down some more tomorrow!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843002












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Celeron 331 on air at 4.24005GHz. Need a couple of the regulars to Okay it as I don't want any hints of impropriety.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843028


----------



## alancsalt

You've got the right name up top and 4240.05 MHz where it counts.









You're in!


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13679436*
> Celeron 331 on air at 4.24005GHz. Need a couple of the regulars to Okay it as I don't want any hints of impropriety.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843028


Looks good Papasmurf.










Probably go over 2ghz with sub cooling.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Celeron 331 on air at 4.24005GHz. Need a couple of the regulars to Okay it as I don't want any hints of impropriety.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843028











you'll be added in the next update.

(someone had to)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Looks good Papasmurf.










Probably go over 2ghz with sub cooling.


Thanks. One of these days I'll have to get a Dice pot. I can get it to 4.3, but anything higher than 4.24 and it crashes trying to get the CPU-Z validation. I'm gonna crank the AC up full blast the next cloudy day and see if that will help.


----------



## Starbomba

I'm jumping in. 
i3-550 @ 4.16016 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843207


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


I'm jumping in. 
i3-550 @ 4.16016 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843207












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











You'll be added in the next update.


Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Ambient Temperature 11 degrees C.

*5001.45MHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844465


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13689457*
> Ambient Temperature 11 degrees C.
> 
> *5001.45MHz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844465


Now we're cooking.







:


----------



## alancsalt

Uh oh, you've got me ahead of Roflolol, but he's got 5007 to my 5001....I need a better cold snap

I'll get there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13689816*
> Uh oh, you've got me ahead of Roflolol, but he's got 5007 to my 5001....I need a better cold snap
> 
> I'll get there.


Enjoy it while it lasts.







I'll correct it in the next update.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Ambient Temperature 11 degrees C.

*5001.45MHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844465











Congratulations! Just a hair more and you'll crack a 2GHz OC!


----------



## alancsalt

I'm gonna need like 8 degrees C....

Thanks ehume>


----------



## PapaSmurf

That or a dice pot.


----------



## alancsalt

Well I have the Koolance Rev2, just haven't used it yet. Expecting X58A-OC in a week, then there's the finances of filling it with goodies, then the dice is 122k away, but there's ln2 at $5 a litre 85k away......


----------



## PapaSmurf

That does make it more difficult to use. I don't have a pot, but I can get the Dry Ice about a mile away from home.


----------



## GigaByte

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844832


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte;13694029*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844832












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Iceman6662

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1845859

here is my proof and other details are above


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman6662*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1845859

here is my proof and other details are above


I can't be positive on this... but you might want to add the 6662 to your validation just in case... PapaS likes having your full OCN user name in your validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman6662*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1845859

here is my proof and other details are above


To refer to Page One of the Thread, it is written, (Cue thunderbolts and lightning)

Quote:



Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman6662*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1845859

here is my proof and other details are above












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


I can't be positive on this... but you might want to add the 6662 to your validation just in case... PapaS likes having your full OCN user name in your validation


Correct number 3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


To refer to Page One of the Thread, it is written, (Cue thunderbolts and lightning)


Don't scare the poor guy number 2.


----------



## alancsalt

rofl


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


To refer to Page One of the Thread, it is written, (Cue thunderbolts and lightning)


am i the only 1 who started singing a queen song after reading this?

:lol:


----------



## whereiscolin

whereiscolin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846110


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


am i the only 1 who started singing a queen song after reading this?

:lol:










I was wondering if anyone else noticed it. I watched some movie or tv show last week that had that song and like most Queen songs it's been stuck in my mind for several days. I had finally gotten it out when I saw that. Oh well. Maybe I'll watch Flash Gordon 1980 and hear 2 hours of Queen.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whereiscolin*


whereiscolin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846110












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## whereiscolin

awesommee.


----------



## Iceman6662

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846464


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman6662;13709183*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846464











please see the first post for instructions for providing a valid submission.
*cough*your full OCN user name*Cough*


----------



## stalker7d7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846942









Am I Ãœber now?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846942









Am I Ãœber now?










Not till you're in at least the top 50% of your processor's list


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Not till you're in at least the top 50% of your processor's list










Maybe later. I got to go to school now.









Scratch that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846976


----------



## Iceman6662

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847334


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman6662;13713169*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847334


looks good... PapaS will accept you when he logs in again!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman6662;13709183*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846464












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13709240*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please see the first post for instructions for providing a valid submission.
> *cough*your full OCN user name*Cough*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7;13710680*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I Über now?


With a Q9550 Uber is above 4.25GHz.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7;13710735*
> Maybe later. I got to go to school now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846976












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman6662;13713169*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847334


That's better.









You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## xxxguillexxx

new oc i7 950 4.6 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847740


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxguillexxx*


new oc i7 950 4.6 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847740












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got a different Celeron 331 that likes to OC better. So far I'm up to 4.56GHz so far. Wonder what that one would have done last winter when it was below zero.







That appears to be my highest total OC so far.

Need a couple of the regulars to sign off on it before it goes on the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1848113


----------



## alancsalt

Looking fine.


----------



## NoGuru

Me likey







Good clocks.

I'm starting to get jealous that I never did any Celerons.


----------



## AMD_Freak

good to go


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13722653*
> Me likey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good clocks.
> 
> I'm starting to get jealous that I never did any Celerons.


I'll send one of them to you when I'm done playing with them. I'm going to try one on my EP45-UD3P in a couple of days when I swap that system over to the Sniper case. I want to try to get to 4.67 out of it, but I seriously doubt it's going to hit 5 without some serious sub zero cooling.


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'll send one of them to you when I'm done playing with them. I'm going to try one on my EP45-UD3P in a couple of days when I swap that system over to the Sniper case. I want to try to get to 4.67 out of it, but I seriously doubt it's going to hit 5 without some serious sub zero cooling.


your voltage will be limited with your ep45-ud3p.

nice oc.


----------



## Semedar

Add me to this shin-dig! 4.0GHz is mine!







Just installed my H70

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849455


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


your voltage will be limited with your ep45-ud3p.

nice oc.


Thanks. That's what I figure, but at least while it's out I can snag the better heatsink off of it and try it on the Cele on the P35-DS3L that I've been using. But it's supposed to be limited to 1.4vcore as well, but I was up to 1.56 on it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semedar*


Add me to this shin-dig! 4.0GHz is mine!







Just installed my H70

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849455


----------



## dennyb

Papa can I get this one added?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849983

edit: changed to dennyb. Thanks alancsalt


----------



## alancsalt

Denny-PC might not, dennyb-pc would have i think, but just dennyb definitely would.....be accepted that is..

Page One
Quote:


> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## HenrikMeister

add me up! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849988


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Papa can I get this one added?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849983

edit: changed to dennyb. Thanks alancsalt












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Denny-PC might not, dennyb-pc would have i think, but just dennyb definitely would.....be accepted that is..

Page One


Thanks number 2.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HenrikMeister*


add me up! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849988












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## bo40

can i joinAttachment 213610


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


can i joinAttachment 213610


Gotta take the link from the website itself a screen shot proves nothing


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


can i joinAttachment 213610












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Gotta take the link from the website itself a screen shot proves nothing


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850565

is this good enugh to prove it


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850565

is this good enugh to prove it











nope...
did you READ THE FIRST POST?!

PUT YOUR OCN USER NAME IN YOUR VALIDATION.
IT IS REALLY SIMPLE...


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


fya


either learn to read or *EDIT* get out */EDIT*. Seriously.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850565

is this good enugh to prove it












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you mod whoever you are.







:


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thank you mod whoever you are.







:


----------



## SyveRson

Two updates.

Q9550: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847935

Q9400: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847843

Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Two updates.

Q9550: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847935

Q9400: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847843

Thank you


That first one is making me nervous. Getting too close to my Q9550 OC. Looks like I'm going to need to give that one another session.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Techboy10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850723

First time overclocking  Prime testing it right now, so far stable 1.5 hours in.

Would go higher but I'm probably gonna stay at 4.5GHz in preparation for the summer heat since I only have a single fan MUX-120 for cooling (my 3rd floor apartment gets over 100F in the summer).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850723

First time overclocking  Prime testing it right now, so far stable 1.5 hours in.

Would go higher but I'm probably gonna stay at 4.5GHz in preparation for the summer heat since I only have a single fan MUX-120 for cooling (my 3rd floor apartment gets over 100F in the summer).


Ambient room temps like that make it difficult for OC'ing.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Ambient room temps like that make it difficult for OC'ing.


Yeah they do. I mean I do have a small air conditioner in my bedroom (where my pc is) but even with that I'd be too uncomfortable going much higher without a better cooler.

Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## adcantu

I would like to join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1678178


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13743569*
> I would like to join!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1678178












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Logistic




----------



## mfranco702

heres mine papa http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1816356


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13742978*
> That first one is making me nervous. Getting too close to my Q9550 OC. Looks like I'm going to need to give that one another session.


Better get on that Pappy.









Please disregard my two previously posted updates in favor of these:

Q9550: (1.3 VID) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851411

Q9400: (1.275 VID) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851280


----------



## OPENbracket

I think I can hit much higher but that would require alot of extra voltage, settling at 4ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851566


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfranco702*


heres mine papa http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1816356












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Better get on that Pappy.









Please disregard my two previously posted updates in favor of these:

Q9550: (1.3 VID) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851411

Q9400: (1.275 VID) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851280


Trash Talk. I love it. Time to bring out the big fans.


















You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPENbracket*


I think I can hit much higher but that would require alot of extra voltage, settling at 4ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851566












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## shinigamibob

Here's my new updated oc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850607
i7 950 @ 4.4ghz 1.27v

I believe my idle temps were high 40s...


----------



## alancsalt

I think you're doing well to boot into 4.4GHz at that voltage


----------



## mavihs

Here is mine:-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1152339
Phenom II X2 550 @ 4.1GHz


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13752306*
> I think you're doing well to boot into 4.4GHz at that voltage


Thanks. It took me a whole afternoon to figure it out. But I still think more voltage would be better. 1.272 is probably the absolute minimum, but I'm afraid to venture into the 1.3+ territory. I don't want to risk my CPU getting fried.... (as you can see, I'm still an oc newb).

I also kept getting a bunch of memory voltage errors, but I don't how to fix them.

Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asbestos

Here's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1852687


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13755535*
> Thanks. It took me a whole afternoon to figure it out. But I still think more voltage would be better. 1.272 is probably the absolute minimum, but I'm afraid to venture into the 1.3+ territory. I don't want to risk my CPU getting fried.... (as you can see, I'm still an oc newb).
> 
> I also kept getting a bunch of memory voltage errors, but I don't how to fix them.
> 
> Any advise is greatly appreciated.


There's a whole forum section on OCing Intel cpu's.


----------



## sepheroth003

Add me please, I got 4ghz is a joke! Just got my 2500k last night and without doing much work I'm running 4.8ghz stable and loading max temp to 63C.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003;13759695*
> Add me please, I got 4ghz is a joke! Just got my 2500k last night and without doing much work I'm running 4.8ghz stable and loading max temp to 63C.


you can't be added until you read the first post.


----------



## sepheroth003

Ya sorry I'll fix it and post later. I'm going for 5ghz right now.

Running 4.6 here...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853697


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Here's my new updated oc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850607
i7 950 @ 4.4ghz 1.27v

I believe my idle temps were high 40s...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mavihs*


Here is mine:-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1152339
Phenom II X2 550 @ 4.1GHz












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asbestos*


Here's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1852687












Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


Ya sorry I'll fix it and post later. I'm going for 5ghz right now.

Running 4.6 here...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853697


----------



## 12Cores

New PC - 1055T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825851

thx!


----------



## shinigamibob

This thread is so awesome that it crashes my fourth gen iPod touch every time I try to load the first page (using tapatalk aka tapacrap)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;13764445*
> New PC - 1055T
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825851
> 
> thx!












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13764686*
> This thread is so awesome that it crashes my fourth gen iPod touch every time I try to load the first page (using tapatalk aka tapacrap)


Sounds like something that Apple would release. My daughter has the same problem with her Mac Book, iPad, and her iPhone.


----------



## ananchalat

ananchalat
I5 2500k @4.326
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854542
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854542


----------



## gooface

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854577

2500K @ 4.5ghz 1.308v (cpuz doesnt show correct Vcore on my motherboard yet)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface;13768620*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854577
> 
> 2500K @ 4.5ghz 1.308v (cpuz doesnt show correct Vcore on my motherboard yet)


Please see page one of this thread on how to make a submission. Your OCN username needs to be in the CPUZ name field.


----------



## adamxatomic

AMD Phenom II 955 BE 4.013Mhz
100% Stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855178


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Please see page one of this thread on how to make a submission. Your OCN username needs to be in the CPUZ name field.


this is why you are number... 2? 1?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ananchalat*


ananchalat
I5 2500k @4.326
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854542
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854542












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooface*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854577

2500K @ 4.5ghz 1.308v (cpuz doesnt show correct Vcore on my motherboard yet)












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*


AMD Phenom II 955 BE 4.013Mhz
100% Stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855178












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hi there








i7-2600k @ 4.4k Ghz Lazy Mode








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789420


----------



## azlvda

i2500k @4.8 Ghz 1.376v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855645


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13777125*
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-2600k @ 4.4k Ghz Lazy Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789420












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azlvda;13778102*
> i2500k @4.8 Ghz 1.376v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855645












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooface*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854577

2500K @ 4.5ghz 1.308v (cpuz doesnt show correct Vcore on my motherboard yet)


you need to use CPU-Z 1.57.1 to get the correct Vcore readings
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z...1-setup-en.exe


----------



## Ryko

i5 2500k Overclocked to Freq : 4738.86 MHz (103.02 * 46)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856044


----------



## audioxbliss

Update me please. I no longer have a 1055T. Now have 2600K:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856049

4800.24 MHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


i5 2500k Overclocked to Freq : 4738.86 MHz (103.02 * 46)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856044












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Update me please. I no longer have a 1055T. Now have 2600K:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856049

4800.24 MHz


I'll add a new entry for the new OC and keep the old one as well. This isn't about what you have now, but about what all you have done so when you get a new system (or even just a new CPU) you get additional entries for it. Several of the members have numerous entries on the list. baker18 must have over 2 dozen by now, and he just keeps adding new ones.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











You'll be added in the next update.

I'll add a new entry for the new OC and keep the old one as well. This isn't about what you have now, but about what all you have done so when you get a new system (or even just a new CPU) you get additional entries for it. Several of the members have numerous entries on the list. baker18 must have over 2 dozen by now, and he just keeps adding new ones.










You'll be added in the next update.


sweet, thx


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'll add a new entry for the new OC and keep the old one as well. This isn't about what you have now, but about what all you have done so when you get a new system (or even just a new CPU) you get additional entries for it. Several of the members have numerous entries on the list. baker18 must have over 2 dozen by now, and he just keeps adding new ones.










You'll be added in the next update.


Thanks









Hopefully my list will grow soon...


----------



## spyros07

in in ...add me please!!!
valid!!!


----------



## jdfreire

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856544

Could you add me please


----------



## Tex1954

Lot more 1090T's I see than I have seen before... must be the recent price drops!

They sure run well though and fairly cool on water...

Wecome to the club!!


----------



## Sohryu76

it gives me a warm fuzzy when i see people read the first post when they post their validations


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyros07;13783013*
> in in ...add me please!!!
> valid!!!












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdfreire;13784250*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856544












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13784711*
> it gives me a warm fuzzy when i see people read the first post when they post their validations


Me too.


----------



## ehume

Thanks for the link.

+rep


----------



## vtec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857266

I only run 4.6 24/7 but wanted to post a little higher for a pretty picture


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtec;13792941*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857266
> 
> I only run 4.6 24/7 but wanted to post a little higher for a pretty picture












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Kieran

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1858564

Think this is as high as my processor will go, any higher and windows fails to load. It's doing quite well at the moment, currently have a idle temp of 41. Haven't tested load temps yet but i'm sure it will be above the 55 degree mark that is apparantly the danger zone for this processor.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1858564

Think this is as high as my processor will go, any higher and windows fails to load. It's doing quite well at the moment, currently have a idle temp of 41. Haven't tested load temps yet but i'm sure it will be above the 55 degree mark that is apparantly the danger zone for this processor.


that is a pretty high idle temp...
your chip is going to pass 55 under stress I'd bet


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1858564

Think this is as high as my processor will go, any higher and windows fails to load. It's doing quite well at the moment, currently have a idle temp of 41. Haven't tested load temps yet but i'm sure it will be above the 55 degree mark that is apparantly the danger zone for this processor.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## nicholasbari

Core I7 965 Extreme 3,2 GHz @ 4,5 GHz ( VCore 1,48 )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1858774


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholasbari;13803424*
> Core I7 965 Extreme 3,2 GHz @ 4,5 GHz ( VCore 1,48 )
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1858774












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181

6:30am, 8 degrees C, i7 950 @ 5028.9 MHz (218.65 * 23)


----------



## Tex1954

Nice Alan!!! (oh, maybe already said that... )


----------



## Sohryu76

holy cow, Alan... nice!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13813062*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181
> 
> 6:30am, 8 degrees C, i7 950 @ 5028.9 MHz (218.65 * 23)


One more step up the rung. Time to get after NG and baker.


----------



## Starbomba

Thanks for the update, but it seems like you added me in the i3-5*3*0 section, and what i have is an i3-5*5*0

Just letting you know


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry about that. It's fixed now. Think it's time for new spectacles.


----------



## InerTia*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860483

4.002GHz on 1090t 1.44v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13816894*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860483
> 
> 4.002GHz on 1090t 1.44v












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## aerieth




----------



## PapaSmurf

And?????


----------



## Cryptedvick

Here I am








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1862092

Q9550 @ 4000Mhz 1.28v
I can do 4250Mhz but temps get too high.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerieth;13828084*
> image


See the first page of this thread for instructions on making a submission.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;13828442*
> Here I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1862092
> 
> Q9550 @ 4000Mhz 1.28v
> I can do 4250Mhz but temps get too high.


How high is too high?










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13828476*
> How high is too high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added in the next update.


Well, today was colder than yesterday and the days before and I was hitting 73C in IBT and mid 60's in Prime Blend.

When it gets hot again (cold air mass over my country right now) it'll get even hotter but by that time I'll be done properly testing stability. Already done 25 loops of IBT @ max mem and 4 hours of Blend. Planning on running >8 hours of blend and 8 of memtest and then I'll be done.

I'm sure I'll be able to get 4.25Ghz when winter comes because now it touches 80-82C even tho its most likely stable. (passed a few IBT loops before I stopped it).


----------



## ibesleeving10

my unlocked 555...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;13828579*
> Well, today was colder than yesterday and the days before and I was hitting 73C in IBT and mid 60's in Prime Blend.
> 
> When it gets hot again (cold air mass over my country right now) it'll get even hotter but by that time I'll be done properly testing stability. Already done 25 loops of IBT @ max mem and 4 hours of Blend. Planning on running >8 hours of blend and 8 of memtest and then I'll be done.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be able to get 4.25Ghz when winter comes because now it touches 80-82C even tho its most likely stable. (passed a few IBT loops before I stopped it).


I can understand that. Your ambient room temps must be pretty high to get that hot at 4.0 on only 1.28v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibesleeving10;13828892*
> my unlocked 555...












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## audioxbliss

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1862313

Quick update


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


One more step up the rung. Time to get after NG and baker.


Yeah, he is making me nervous









Alan, don't make me come to AU and turn your heat up


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1862313

Quick update




















You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, he is making me nervous









Alan, don't make me come to AU and turn your heat up


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13830336*
> Yeah, he is making me nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, don't make me come to AU and turn your heat up


I think you're safe for at least a couple of months, and even then you're probably quite safe.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I think you're safe for at least a couple of months, and even then you're probably quite safe.










Why, is that when the OC should arrive, jk.

Well I hope you do get past me and Baker.


----------



## Intel4Life

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863327

My first build, my graphics card sucks. I ordered a 570 will get by Monday. I plan on overclocking more, tested in prime95 for about 6 hours now(still running) and 50 runs in IBT on normal setting.

Thanks for the thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13832699*
> Why, is that when the OC should arrive, jk.
> 
> Well I hope you do get past me and Baker.


Just don't want to pull my worker apart for this, so building up a whole new rig as fast as my personal economy allows.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel4Life;13835000*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863327
> 
> My first build, my graphics card sucks. I ordered a 570 will get by Monday. I plan on overclocking more, tested in prime95 for about 6 hours now(still running) and 50 runs in IBT on normal setting.
> 
> Thanks for the thread. Keep up the good work.












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Shoulin

Here is mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1861720

i7 2600K 
4.7 GHz
1.36v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shoulin*


Here is mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1861720

i7 2600K 
4.7 GHz
1.36v


----------



## th0r

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1864127

i5 2500K
Asus P8P67 Pro
4500.3MHz
1.368 V

i5 2500K @ 4.5003 GHz ~ TH0R

Could you add please?

I'm pretty happy with that


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th0r*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1864127

i5 2500K
Asus P8P67 Pro
4500.3MHz
1.368 V

i5 2500K @ 4.5003 GHz ~ TH0R

Could you add please?

I'm pretty happy with that




















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## jb2286

Here's my i5 2500K @ 5.00974  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1864306


----------



## Kokin

Here's my x2 555 at 4.5ghz with 1.57v in BIOS:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859584

I'd love to beat baker18, but I'm scared to fry my board a second time, even if it's just a dual core and I'm just running a stock H50.









I'll try and see where I want to have the unlocked B55 clocked at, but I normally leave it at 4ghz 1.45v


----------



## midnytwarrior

Hi!

Here's my 17-2600k @ 4.6Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1848627


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jb2286;13842283*
> Here's my i5 2500K @ 5.00974  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1864306












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13843541*
> Here's my x2 555 at 4.5ghz with 1.57v in BIOS:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859584
> 
> I'd love to beat baker18, but I'm scared to fry my board a second time, even if it's just a dual core and I'm just running a stock H50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and see where I want to have the unlocked B55 clocked at, but I normally leave it at 4ghz 1.45v












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior;13846596*
> Hi!
> 
> Here's my 17-2600k @ 4.6Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1848627












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## SacredChaos

Here is mine. My sig rig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865465


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SacredChaos;13849517*
> Here is mine. My sig rig.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865465












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Shoulin

Update if it matters

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865462

i7 2600K
5GHz @ 1.456v


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shoulin*


Update if it matters

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865462

i7 2600K
5GHz @ 1.456v


PapaS always updates new clocks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shoulin*


Update if it matters

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865462

i7 2600K
5GHz @ 1.456v












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Ryko

Updating, now @5.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865995


----------



## 1MadGrunt

1MadGrunt
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866225

i7-860 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## MrPotato53

here's mine:

i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866473


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well done guys.







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;13853070*
> Updating, now @5.0Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865995


Nice increase.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1MadGrunt;13853779*
> 1MadGrunt
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866225
> 
> i7-860 @ 4.2Ghz












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPotato53;13855006*
> here's mine:
> 
> i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866473












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13859705*
> Well done guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Nice increase.


thank you very much


----------



## DaJinx

Here's mine.

i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857932 (same link as in my sig)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaJinx*


Here's mine.

i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857932 (same link as in my sig)












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## N3Xus

4.2Ghz max OC on my i5-750. Have it running 24/7 @ 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867117

The Bus speed used to go higher when I had 2 RAM sticks instead of 4.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3Xus*


4.2Ghz max OC on my i5-750. Have it running 24/7 @ 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867117

The Bus speed used to go higher when I had 2 RAM sticks instead of 4.


4 sticks and/or 8gigs of ram put more stress on the Memory Controller than 2 sticks and/or 4gigs do and can quite often hinder the amount of OC.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## xRisenx

I7 950 @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867129


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xRisenx*


I7 950 @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867129












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Shigityshwo

Add me please Core i7 920 @ 4.0ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867159


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shigityshwo*


Add me please Core i7 920 @ 4.0ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867159












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## DevilGear44

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867877

X3460 @ 4.04GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44;13867018*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867877
> 
> X3460 @ 4.04GHz


It's about time we had an X3460 in here.







:










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## atshowturbo

Just improved my results.

5200MHz @ 1.512 Vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868932


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atshowturbo*


Just improved my results.

5200MHz @ 1.512 Vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868932


----------



## pwnography6

Pentium D 945 @ 4.01 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870162


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;13888381*
> Pentium D 945 @ 4.01 ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870162


go for higher!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;13888381*
> Pentium D 945 @ 4.01 ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870162












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## atshowturbo

Well, haven't slept for ages again, but i reached it.
*5300 MHz @ 1.568 V*
Cores: 4. Threads: 8 (Hyper-Threading On)
Loadline Calibration: 100%
Cooling used: Cooler Master V6GT (36 Degrees - Idle)
Full-load temperature - scared to test.








DRAM: 16384MB (4x4GB) 1066MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5 V
Onboard devices - all turned on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870342



To be continued...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atshowturbo*


Well, haven't slept for ages again, but i reached it.
*5300 MHz @ 1.568 V*
Cores: 4. Threads: 8 (Hyper-Threading On) 
Loadline Calibration: 100%
Cooling used: Cooler Master V6GT (36 Degrees - Idle)
Full-load temperature - scared to test.








DRAM: 16384MB (4x4GB) 1066MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5 V
Onboard devices - all turned on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870342

To be continued...












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atshowturbo*


Well, haven't slept for ages again, but i reached it.
*5300 MHz @ 1.568 V*
Cores: 4. Threads: 8 (Hyper-Threading On) 
Loadline Calibration: 100%
Cooling used: Cooler Master V6GT (36 Degrees - Idle)
Full-load temperature - scared to test.








DRAM: 16384MB (4x4GB) 1066MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5 V
Onboard devices - all turned on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870342



To be continued...


very nice , Kinda gets under your skin don't it


----------



## PapaSmurf

My latest attempt. 5.4GHz on a Cele 352 on air. As usual need a couple of the regulars to sign off on it before I add it to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


----------



## Nemesis158

Looks good to me papa. Hey if you end up burning that 352 up i have an extra one laying around if you want it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13897565*
> My latest attempt. 5.4GHz on a Cele 352 on air. As usual need a couple of the regulars to sign off on it before I add it to the list.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


Yeah, ok, you got your name right. I guess we can let you in...









Looks Good PapaSmurf.


----------



## BillyMako

lol


----------



## pwnography6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


go for higher!!!










I had to push this Mobo within an inch of its life to get it to 4.01 . The 3.99 mark was easy but that last tiny bit wat a pain. Not to bad considering the mobo i did it on got no Vcore adjustments and the cpu was on stock air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


I had to push this Mobo within an inch of its life to get it to 4.01 . The 3.99 mark was easy but that last tiny bit wat a pain. Not to bad considering the mobo i did it on got no Vcore adjustments and the cpu was on stock air.


Did you try using EasyTune 5? That's what I use to squeeze a bit more out of an OC when I hit the limit of what the bios will give me. Got an extra 300MHz out of the Cele 352 doing that. It might allow you to bump the vcore up a bit.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


My latest attempt. 5.4GHz on a Cele 352 on air. As usual need a couple of the regulars to sign off on it before I add it to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


oooh! ooh! ooh!
it looks good, PapaS...

(Am I regular enough to count?!)

add it already!


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;13902729*
> I had to push this Mobo within an inch of its life to get it to 4.01 . The 3.99 mark was easy but that last tiny bit wat a pain. Not to bad considering the mobo i did it on got no Vcore adjustments and the cpu was on stock air.


Lol... 935s alwa did better under ridiculously low temps







... You might also want to try disabling a core (I got almost 1ghz higher on my 945 because of how much heat these babies produce







)... Jc... Have u seen a CPU that runs hotter than the d 840? Cause I haven't found one yet (but Idk anything about old amd CPUs)


----------



## pwnography6

Hmm didnt even think of easy tune i pushed the last.10 out of it with SETfsb. So using easytune should i go for as much as i can thru bios then tweak it up a little with easytune?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


Hmm didnt even think of easy tune i pushed the last.10 out of it with SETfsb. So using easytune should i go for as much as i can thru bios then tweak it up a little with easytune?


That's what I do.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


Hmm didnt even think of easy tune i pushed the last.10 out of it with SETfsb. So using easytune should i go for as much as i can thru bios then tweak it up a little with easytune?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's what I do.


And that's what I did, with ET6: booted up with a BCLK of 230MHz - my max bootup BCLK - then nudged it to 232MHz with ET6 without trying to reboot. Of course, I did have my cpu multi set way low (9x), since the point of the operation was to see how fast I could get my BCLK, but you get the idea. (link)


----------



## plumbroke318

Been playing around with mine again, just pushed it past my previous 5.0 to 5.1 with HT on and at 1.52v. Better than my 5.0 at 1.544v with HT on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873374


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


Been playing around with mine again, just pushed it past my previous 5.0 to 5.1 with HT on and at 1.52v. Better than my 5.0 at 1.544v with HT on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873374












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## pwnography6

Soo papa you seem like my goto peep. Ima easytune no0b im assuming i flick to advanced in the OC setting turn off linear mode and turn it up bit by bit. How often should i be setting the clock? Thanks for the help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What I normally do is have my CPU-Z open to the Validation Screen like below in one side of the screen and have EasyTune open on the other. I plug a USB Thumb Drive in and have a folder prepared for the CPU I am working on. I then bump the fsb up a notch at a time, hit the set button, then hit the "Save Validation File" button or hit the F7 key, point it to the folder on the thumb drive, then replace the default file name with the cpu speed at that point (say 4250) without worrying about the .cvf file extension. I keep raising 1 or 2 fsb at a time saving a new Validation File after each raise naming it with the current clock speed. That way whenever it bombs out I have the last file ready to go. Once I find out where it bombs (normally it will either BSOD or Lockup) I know about where to start the next time. On each subsequent run I'll raise it a few fsb at a time until I get to the last successful speed and then bump the vcore a notch, then raise the fsb 1 notch at a time saving a new Validation File at each increase. When you get done go to the folder with the Validation Files, add the .cvf extension to the highest one, then upload that file to the CPU-Z server to complete the validation.

I don't try to do a regular online validation during the OC process using EasyTune as it will quite often cause the system to crash while saving the file won't. Plus, I use a stripped down benching OS that has all but the most basic parts of XP left and the Internet isn't one of them. See this guide by PizzaMan for details on creating one of these setups. Because it's so stripped down it is easier on the cpu, loads quicker, and will normally be worth a few extra fsb on your OC. I gained almost 100 MHz total OC on my Cele 331's using this as opposed to a standard install of XP.

I use the thumb drive so that I can quickly move the files from bench setup to my main rig to upload. Plus, if it crashes enough you can corrupt the Windows install making it difficult to get access to the files. I do my benching on a mobo setting on a TV tray instead of in a case.

I hope that helps.


----------



## bigkahuna360

i7 960 @ 4.01GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874936


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360;13930570*
> i7 960 @ 4.01GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874936


----------



## fastal90

i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1877819


----------



## Petrol

Hi, please add









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878010


----------



## liljoejoe54

i7 950 4.084ghz @ 1.26V H/T on.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878742


----------



## Redwoodz

Just started on this one-so might wanna wait to enter because this was just my initial testing.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878765
this is 32m stable..be back in a bit with better results


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastal90;13942275*
> i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1877819


Welcome to OCN. I'm honored you choose this thread to make your first post.







:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13945132*
> Hi, please add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878010












So close. You only need .00008 more MHz to take the top spot amount the E7400's. Give her a bit more juice and grab that spot.







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54;13950492*
> i7 950 4.084ghz @ 1.26V H/T on.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878742











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;13950616*
> Just started on this one-so might wanna wait to enter because this was just my initial testing.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878765
> this is 32m stable..be back in a bit with better results


I'll stick this one in for now. Just post an update when you get one, and please make a note that it is an updated submission when you do if you would be so kind.


----------



## 1337_Lee

i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz
Havent touched this in many months, probably should update some things.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880833


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337_Lee;13966585*
> i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz
> Havent touched this in many months, probably should update some things.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880833












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## codemanrose

did a little bit more work. Here is the new config http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880944


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


did a little bit more work. Here is the new config http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880944


I know it doesn't matter for the thread, but is it stable? I've got a 970 I've yet to OC is all, and wondered.


----------



## codemanrose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I know it doesn't matter for the thread, but is it stable? I've got a 970 I've yet to OC is all, and wondered.


I had not run any really stressful testing but I was using it for about 2 days, on 24/7. What is weird is right when I increase to 181 freq, It freaks out. I can do anything and everything that I know of anyway to try and make it just work but still can't get past that 181 frequency. Idle still stays at 37c at 4.5ghz on the V10.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


did a little bit more work. Here is the new config http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880944












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## kamikaze_

Hopefully you can see that alright on full size.









Just on air, for now... only until I decide to buy a Corsair H60.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;13974372*
> Hopefully you can see that alright on full size.


Only problem there is that you are not posting what is required for membership, as explained in the first post of the thread. You need the URL for a validation in your OCN username. See the first post for details on how to do this...


----------



## kamikaze_

I tried, it would not let me upload my CPU-Z image. 54KB PNG image, "File size bigger than size limit (10000 bytes)" I'm confused, if others taking desktop PNG screenshots sized down to CPU-Z windows could get their uploads successfully done.


----------



## alancsalt

You do not upload an image.

With cpuz open showing your overclock click "validate"
On the screen/box that appears replace your computer name "phenomenality" (?) with your OCN username "kamikaze"
Click submit
Copy the internet address (URL) of the page that appears and post that address here.

It is all explained here, in the first post of this thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


I tried, it would not let me upload my CPU-Z image. 54KB PNG image, "File size bigger than size limit (10000 bytes)" I'm confused, if others taking desktop PNG screenshots sized down to CPU-Z windows could get their uploads successfully done.


Where does it ask for an image? It asks for the link to the CPU-Z validation page. Try reading the first post of the thread before you post next time. That makes things a lot easier on everyone, especially when it tells you exactly what you need to do.

And if you were going to post a screen shot of the CPU-Z, why wouldn't you crop the image down to just the CPU-Z image? Why waste bandwidth with a full desktop that makes the text too small to read?


----------



## Crim427

I'd like to be added to this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873381


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crim427*


I'd like to be added to this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873381












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Pureawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883175


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureawesome;13986767*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883175












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got another submission I need a couple of regulars to sign off on.

P4 640 @ 4.52787 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859042


----------



## alancsalt

The names right. It's over 4GHz. I'd say "Thunderbirds are go!"










That's a yes...


----------



## ananchalat

I5 2500K / ASUS P8P67 - 4.6G

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884566


----------



## Redwoodz

Updated from http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post13950616
1100T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883707


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ananchalat*


I5 2500K / ASUS P8P67 - 4.6G

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884566












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


Updated from http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post13950616
1100T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883707












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Infinite Jest

My first overclock! Nice n' stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885022


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


My first overclock! Nice n' stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885022


Well done my friend.







:










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Sirius

Intel entry, I have an AMD one :>

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885178


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Intel entry, I have an AMD one :>

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885178


You are in rare company as one of the few people to knock baker18 out of a top spot. That 1055T is impressive.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Sirius

Cheers man. That 1055T did wonders







If only I stuck with it when I decided to dabble with H20


----------



## Evo X

The creator of the 5.0Ghz club is AWOL, so I guess you can add me to this one. Here's a link to my i5 [email protected] Looks like there are only 5 people ahead of me.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885320


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X;14007592*
> The creator of the 5.0Ghz club is AWOL, so I guess you can add me to this one. Here's a link to my i5 [email protected] Looks like there are only 5 people ahead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885320


I know what you mean. I spent a year and went thru more than a dozen cpus to finally get to 5GHz and I'm not on the list either.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## sumonpathak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871188


----------



## Tunagoblin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886433









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887032
It got to 5 GHz but of course it's not stable...


----------



## fastal90

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841624


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14019267*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871188












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14019376*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886433












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastal90;14026010*
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841624


Nice increase.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## fastal90

cheers a little nervous about going higher atm load temps got a bit too high for my liking ^^


----------



## Papazmurf

This is my first OC, new to the site, but finally feel a bit accomplished.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887880


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastal90;14032992*
> cheers a little nervous about going higher atm load temps got a bit too high for my liking ^^


That's normally a good reason to stop increasing an OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papazmurf;14036342*
> This is my first OC, new to the site, but finally feel a bit accomplished.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887880


Welcome aboard. We need all the Smurf's we can get around here.


















You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## fastal90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's normally a good reason to stop increasing an OC.


yeah usually but i went ahead and did it anyways









this is as far as im gonna go on air cooling though ^^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888858


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fastal90*


yeah usually but i went ahead and did it anyways









this is as far as im gonna go on air cooling though ^^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888858












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## jermizzey

valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888934


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jermizzey*


valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888934


valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888934


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jermizzey*


valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888934


Next time please post the ENTIRE link, not just part of it. I'll accept it this time though.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888934


Thank you.


----------



## Elektronik

Hello!









Here is my result.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495194


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I'll post up my "insane" validation when I get home tonight


----------



## Papazmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Welcome aboard. We need all the Smurf's we can get around here.









You'll be added in the next update.


Yea I used to use Papasmurf exclusively, but too many of us, so I started using this handle and I haven't found anyone else using it. It's my PSN name and so on. I was quite surprised to see there is such a prominent smurf on these forums. I was hoping no one would think I was trying mimic anybody!

Good to be here though, I joined the smurf village.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elektronik*


Hello!










Here is my result.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495194


----------



## Olepolecat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889839


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

This will do for now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889864

I'll be back


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olepolecat;14065851*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889839












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14066078*
> This will do for now
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889864
> 
> I'll be back












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Nvidia-Brownies
PH II X2 550 BE @ 4017Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891449


----------



## Bi0-Hazard

Please add me! AMD phenom II 955 @ 4027 mhz

CPUZ validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891490


----------



## SolidForce

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892849

Add me!









-SF


----------



## chronix112

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893110


----------



## Raprash

Changed from i5-2500k to i7-2600k here's my link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892165


----------



## coleweezy23

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896015

add...thanks.


----------



## duox

i think sandy bridge should have different requirements , i mean im at 4.3 ghz with a motherboard switch flip lol.


----------



## Airrick10

Airrick10

Phenom II 965 Be @ 4GHz

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896112


----------



## TNTGODZZ

AMD 955 BE
Freq : 4118.24 MHz (200.89 * 20.5)
PROOF:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896744


----------



## savage_mhike

Add me please


----------



## madroller

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897903 
A little ram OC too , hehe.


----------



## Silverlake

Silverlake


----------



## tjwurzburger

Add me, please.









User: tjwurzburger
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE @ 4031.34
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897997

More info in sig details, if needed.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies;14083814*
> Nvidia-Brownies
> PH II X2 550 BE @ 4017Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891449











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi0-Hazard;14084179*
> Please add me! AMD phenom II 955 @ 4027 mhz
> 
> CPUZ validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891490











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidForce;14092679*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892849
> 
> Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -SF











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronix112;14095073*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893110











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raprash;14099173*
> Changed from i5-2500k to i7-2600k here's my link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892165











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14118030*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896015
> 
> add...thanks.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox;14118057*
> i think sandy bridge should have different requirements , i mean im at 4.3 ghz with a motherboard switch flip lol.


That has been brought up in the past, but no definitive solution has been determined. SB has made it too easy to get to 4GHz (you basically have to try NOT to run 4Ghz). Depending on what the next Intel platform is like, SB will probably be the last Intel system to be included. I'll have to wait a bit longer to determine what will happen with the new AMD Platform.

I am going to draw the line at 3.5GHz as the highest Native (stock clock) allowed in, and Turbo Boost speed will be considered STOCK speed,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10;14120149*
> Airrick10
> 
> Phenom II 965 Be @ 4GHz
> 
> Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896112











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TNTGODZZ;14123858*
> AMD 955 BE
> Freq : 4118.24 MHz (200.89 * 20.5)
> PROOF:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896744











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage_mhike;14132641*
> Add me please











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller;14134687*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897903
> A little ram OC too , hehe.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake;14135404*
> Silverlake











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger;14135806*
> Add me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User: tjwurzburger
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE @ 4031.34
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897997
> 
> More info in sig details, if needed.
> 
> Thanks!
> Joe


All of the information needed is contained in the CPU-Z Validation Link.


----------



## Tex1954

Hea Papa! Alan! Hmm, rather than do the 3 stick 12Gig upgrade, I took a chance and did the cheaper Add 3 more sticks for 12Gig total memory. Corsair makes some good stuff because it's tested and running flawlessly at 1600MHz 1.64v. 6 sticks Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz total.

Got lucky I guess!


----------



## thedarkapocalypse

Username: thedarkapocalpyse
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1898514
Add Me Please ^_^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Hea Papa! Alan! Hmm, rather than do the 3 stick 12Gig upgrade, I took a chance and did the cheaper Add 3 more sticks for 12Gig total memory. Corsair makes some good stuff because it's tested and running flawlessly at 1600MHz 1.64v. 6 sticks Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz total.

Got lucky I guess!











Whatever works.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedarkapocalypse*


Username: thedarkapocalpyse
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1898514
Add Me Please ^_^












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Hea Papa! Alan! Hmm, rather than do the 3 stick 12Gig upgrade, I took a chance and did the cheaper Add 3 more sticks for 12Gig total memory. Corsair makes some good stuff because it's tested and running flawlessly at 1600MHz 1.64v. 6 sticks Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz total.

Got lucky I guess!











And the OC still holding? Luckier than I with 4 x 1Gig Corsair on my X48 few year back.







They would not co-operate. But hey, if it works, it works!


----------



## Tex1954

Yes, no problems... did Prime95 for a while... same clocks. I run it 1600 instead of 2000 and think the extra headroom helps. So far so good, intel specs or no. And, I did notice on the Asus QVL that they had run this GT stuff in all 6 sockets too... so took a chance and so far it works.

4.259 24/7 with 1600MHz DRam at 8-9-8-24


----------



## alancsalt

You can tell I'm on the level.








I'm drooling out both corners of my mouth.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! It was a major PITA!!!

The whole build is here...

http://tex1954.imgur.com/danger_den_ldr29_custom#Fzw3c

It's the first time Danger Den ever did something like this, so naturally there were some glitches...


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

I have a new one for the club











Cant wait to get this sucker under the LN2!


----------



## Distorted Hope

In.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897860


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_;14144094*
> I have a new one for the club
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get this sucker under the LN2!


I know the feeling. I have a Cele 352 that I want to get under extreme cooling to see what I can dig out of it.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distorted Hope;14144157*
> In.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897860












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

put the other celly i have in and got 5.35!


----------



## corei7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900878


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_;14151432*
> put the other celly i have in and got 5.35!


Those Cele's are fun to play around with aren't they.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corei7;14157589*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900878












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Yes they are a lot of fun to clock up. It's real exciting running the poor chip @ the brink of burning up,1.6v+, and not caring because you only paid $9 for it! I will be also getting a Q6600 (L726B) In this setup soon as-well. I love OC'n these old school chips because they cost practically nothing and are actually quite fun to OC as-well, a lot more to It than just raising a multiplier! Or flipping a switch for that matter!


----------



## MrDucktape

IN with my Phenom II 955 x4 @ 4GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_;14158778*
> Yes they are a lot of fun to clock up. It's real exciting running the poor chip @ the brink of burning up,1.6v+, and not caring because you only paid $9 for it! I will be also getting a Q6600 (L726B) In this setup soon as-well. I love OC'n these old school chips because they cost practically nothing and are actually quite fun to OC as-well, a lot more to It than just raising a multiplier! Or flipping a switch for that matter!


Got that right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape;14158953*
> IN with my Phenom II 955 x4 @ 4GHz


Someone didn't bother to read the first post of the thread before posting.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Trancegasmic

4.1 Ghz OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901835


----------



## Semedar

Update mine, please.









Went from an *i7 920 @ 4.0GHz* to an *i7 960 @ 4.0GHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902089










EDIT: Just noticed everyone that has an i7 960 in this club is using a multiplier from 23-26. I'm using a multiplier of 21. Is this bad? >_>


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semedar;14166019*
> Update mine, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from an *i7 920 @ 4.0GHz* to an *i7 960 @ 4.0GHz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed everyone that has an i7 960 in this club is using a multiplier from 23-26. I'm using a multiplier of 21. Is this bad? >_>


I don't think it matters at all. I ran my 950 at 21 x 200 for awhile before I ramped it up.

Papa, I have my X58A-OC and i7-970 up and running.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902350










SuperPi - 8sec 768ms - Core i7 970 @ 4715MHz
wPrime 32m - 3sec 666ms - Core i7 970 @ 4715MHz
PiFast - 18.07 sec - Core i7 970 @ 4715MHz
So far....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trancegasmic*


4.1 Ghz OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901835












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semedar*


Update mine, please.









Went from an *i7 920 @ 4.0GHz* to an *i7 960 @ 4.0GHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902089










EDIT: Just noticed everyone that has an i7 960 in this club is using a multiplier from 23-26. I'm using a multiplier of 21. Is this bad? >_>


New cpu gets you an additional entry. Keep it up.










You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I don't think it matters at all. I ran my 950 at 21 x 200 for awhile before I ramped it up.

Papa, I have my X58A-OC and i7-970 up and running.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902350










SuperPi - 8sec 768ms - Core i7 970 @ 4715MHz
wPrime 32m - 3sec 666ms - Core i7 970 @ 4715MHz
PiFast - 18.07 sec - Core i7 970 @ 4715MHz
So far....


Someone hit the ground running. Nice clocks on that baby. I like the looks of it as well.







:










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Sorry for not staying a one speed







The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it







Hears one for 5.6







:


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Hi I would like to join









Username: bl1tzk1213g

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1905425


----------



## saint19

Here is another update










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks


----------



## OCeaN

UPDATE: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906910


----------



## munaim1

thought I'd get this in here aswell









*i5 2500k - 5.648ghz*


----------



## SkullTrail

4.2GHz with the press of one button.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907074

OC Genie FTW!


----------



## Market166

Get me in plz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Market166*


Get me in plz




Welcome to OCN!

Your validation needs to be in your OCN-user name (Market166) rather than your computer name (N1TRO). To do this change the name in the name field on the box that appears between "validate" and "submit".Then You're right!


----------



## Market166

Done sry


----------



## Market166

Here got 200 more mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, oc fever...


----------



## Silverlake

Updated my score








Success breaking the wall!!


----------



## Petrol

I'm back to claim top spot for E7400 with a stable OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913902


----------



## Elektronik

Cool OC!


----------



## asmodyus

So trying to join the club, but it seems I got a power hungry I7-960, currently pushing 4.3 with a 1.43 vcore and a 1.4 QPI, and I will get a BSOD after 6 hours or so.

So I am thinking I need more juice but my temps are already at 80 to 82c while in prime 95.

the chip will do 4.0 1.32 vcore no problem. Just wanna hit has I has I can go with my current antec 920 Cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914964


----------



## Tunagoblin

I posted this on SB 24/7 stable club. But I'll post this here again since last time I got here was 4.6.

i5 2500k 4.8GHz @ 1.382~1.392v (load to idle, vdroop) on Air. 21.5hours stable. 1600 8-8-8-24 1T 1.515v.
Max 81c. Ambient 27c.

View attachment 220435
View attachment 220436
View attachment 220437


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14268984*
> I posted this on SB 24/7 stable club. But I'll post this here again since last time I got here was 4.6.
> 
> i5 2500k 4.8GHz @ 1.382~1.392v (load to idle, vdroop) on Air. 21.5hours stable. 1600 8-8-8-24 1T 1.515v.
> Max 81c. Ambient 27c.


You gotta post a CPUZ validation.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;14270312*
> You gotta post a CPUZ validation.


Sorry.. forgot about it.
Updated.


----------



## asmodyus

Okay had to clock it down to 4.2, and 1.4 vcore to handle Heat. So now my max heat is now around 82c, on prime 95 and folding. But it's nice and steady.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1915406


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Count me In!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916602

Cheers


----------



## iPodder

Add me! Sandy bridge is way too easy to overclock, just had to up the multiplier.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916617


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Add me! Sandy bridge is way too easy to overclock, just had to up the multiplier.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916617


Until you want 4.8+


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Until you want 4.8+










like this:









On that note, please add me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


thought I'd get this in here aswell









*i5 2500k - 5.648ghz *


----------



## patricksiglin

Here is my cpu-z link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916655


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


like this:









On that note, please add me










Dude! Don't make our uber 4.0GHz club look miserable!
We try to even think there's no such thing as 5.0GHz!

But anyway... nice OC!


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Dude! Don't make our uber 4.0GHz club look miserable!
We try to even think there's no such thing as 5.0GHz!

But anyway... nice OC!










400MHz more and can enter to the 6GHz club









Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_*


Sorry for not staying a one speed







The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it







Hears one for 5.6







:














Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Hi I would like to join









Username: bl1tzk1213g

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1905425












Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Here is another update

CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks




















Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


UPDATE: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906910












Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


thought I'd get this in here aswell









*i5 2500k - 5.648ghz *






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


4.2GHz with the press of one button.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907074

OC Genie FTW!










That's why I wish I had excluded the SB systems. It's almost impossible to not get 4GHz out of them. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Market166*


Here got 200 more mhz














Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


I'm back to claim top spot for E7400 with a stable OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913902












Quote:



Originally Posted by *asmodyus*


So trying to join the club, but it seems I got a power hungry I7-960, currently pushing 4.3 with a 1.43 vcore and a 1.4 QPI, and I will get a BSOD after 6 hours or so.

So I am thinking I need more juice but my temps are already at 80 to 82c while in prime 95.

the chip will do 4.0 1.32 vcore no problem. Just wanna hit has I has I can go with my current antec 920 Cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914964












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I posted this on SB 24/7 stable club. But I'll post this here again since last time I got here was 4.6.

i5 2500k 4.8GHz @ 1.382~1.392v (load to idle, vdroop) on Air. 21.5hours stable. 1600 8-8-8-24 1T 1.515v.
Max 81c. Ambient 27c.














Quote:



Originally Posted by *asmodyus*


Okay had to clock it down to 4.2, and 1.4 vcore to handle Heat. So now my max heat is now around 82c, on prime 95 and folding. But it's nice and steady.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1915406


Since this club is about maximum OC, I'll list your previous OC instead of this one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*


Count me In!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916602

Cheers





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Add me! Sandy bridge is way too easy to overclock, just had to up the multiplier.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916617


Yep. I never should have allowed them in. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


Here is my cpu-z link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916655


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1917226


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14288921*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1917226












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

PapaS, my submission from a week ago has not been listed yet?

http://www.overclock.net/14166394-post6442.html


----------



## theturbofd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1918396

:]:]


----------



## tCoLL

Hey folks, new to the forum
Here is my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919732
AMD 1090t @ 4013.52 Mhz
Thanks


----------



## Synaps3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920293

Core Voltage is buggy on CPU-Z for Gigabyte Z68 boards.
It's actually 1.344v

The Core Voltage listed in CPU-Z is VCCIO as far as I know.


----------



## Rp3589

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919824


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920261 An update anyway..


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920261


nice!


----------



## cokezero

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921600
first time


----------



## alancsalt

That ol' 1366 i7-970 5100.3 MHz (204.01 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728


----------



## DevilDriver

Got my e6500 from 2.93GHz to 4.01GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924046


----------



## rheicel

Hi,

This is my other rig. I now have the Q9550 and 1065T both at 4GHz.


----------



## OCeaN

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925721


----------



## toioiz

1100t from 3.3Ghz to 4.3Ghz.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925839


----------



## TinGolon

Amd Pii 945 @[email protected]+

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863698

Greetings.


----------



## Bunsen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927200


----------



## mhjl007

i7 2600k 4.5 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928243


----------



## SirNicholas

i7 870 2.93Ghz to 4.00Ghz


----------



## Rp3589

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928926


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirNicholas*


i7 870 2.93Ghz to 4.00Ghz



You need that much voltage with HT disabled? Surely you can bump down to around 1.3v or so?


----------



## SirNicholas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;14394862*
> You need that much voltage with HT disabled? Surely you can bump down to around 1.3v or so?


Thanks i'll try, i thought it was kinda high too.


----------



## Ubeermench

Just finished my first overclock attempt. It worked and its stable!!


----------



## greendayfan115

i7 [email protected]proof


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greendayfan115;14418439*
> i7 [email protected]proof


Your validation has your computer nane in the name field rather than your ocn user-name. You will need to redo it replacing Nathan with greendayfan115 between validate and submit. (See the first page of this thread for entry requirements.)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


PapaS, my submission from a week ago has not been listed yet?

http://www.overclock.net/14166394-post6442.html


Please be patient. I'm essentially homeless at the moment and keeping the list updated on a daily basis isn't at the top of my priority list right now.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1918396

:]:]












Quote:



Originally Posted by *tCoLL*


Hey folks, new to the forum
Here is my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919732
AMD 1090t @ 4013.52 Mhz
Thanks




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synaps3*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920293

Core Voltage is buggy on CPU-Z for Gigabyte Z68 boards.
It's actually 1.344v

The Core Voltage listed in CPU-Z is VCCIO as far as I know.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919824












Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920261 An update anyway..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezero*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921600
first time




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


That ol' 1366 i7-970 5100.3 MHz (204.01 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*


Got my e6500 from 2.93GHz to 4.01GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924046












Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Hi,

This is my other rig. I now have the Q9550 and 1065T both at 4GHz.














Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925721












Quote:



Originally Posted by *toioiz*


1100t from 3.3Ghz to 4.3Ghz.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925839












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TinGolon*


Amd Pii 945 @[email protected]+

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863698

Greetings.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunsen*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927200












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mhjl007*


i7 2600k 4.5 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928243












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirNicholas*


i7 870 2.93Ghz to 4.00Ghz













Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928926












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*


Just finished my first overclock attempt. It worked and its stable!!


----------



## dbxuau

FINALLY got to 4.5 minutes ago and stable with IBT + p95. winning.


----------



## NKrader

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933039

thought i would never make it into this club.

yeah its stable. just way too hott for the d-14


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Please be patient. I'm essentially homeless at the moment and keeping the list updated on a daily basis isn't at the top of my priority list right now.


I thought something must have happened. Hope all works out. Missed ya...


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Please be patient. I'm essentially homeless at the moment and keeping the list updated on a daily basis isn't at the top of my priority list right now.


Thanks so much, good to see the lone 1065T there, heeeyah.

VRM's on my itx runs hot in 4GHz. There is just no place for heatsink. This CPU is really easy to overclock, I can't imagine how much I can get if I pair it with crosshair.


----------



## victorzamora

My CPU-Z validation here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933063

AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz stock OC'd to 4.0GHz, stable, 51C at load.


----------



## Shogon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1934645


----------



## Kaze105

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1935775


----------



## Drak3

I realize that it has been stated screenshots are not considered proof, but if i have zero access to windows and i use linux, would a screenshot of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' be acceptable?


----------



## victorzamora

Alrighty: here's validation with my username.


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938816

This is my 24/7 "fire and forget" overclock. Cooler is not good enough for anything higher.


----------



## Ulatec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939749


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulatec*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938932


You have your computer name in your validation, but it is your OCN user-name that is requested. See the first post of this thread for instructions on making a submission that will be accepted. U have the speed, just need it in your user name and no worries.....


----------



## Ulatec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14472187*
> You have your computer name in your validation, but it is your OCN user-name that is requested. See the first post of this thread for instructions on making a submission that will be accepted. U have the speed, just need it in your user name and no worries.....


Yeah that was my bad, I knew the rule about it, just forgot to write it


----------



## Woodman4392

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940023


----------



## nyates

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939844

Athlon II X3 445 Rana @ 4.014.

36C @ Load. Which is weird... But w/e...


----------



## baker18

2600k @5637 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940799

will try sub zero soon.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.


----------



## XCII

i5 760 from 2.8 to 4.0 (191.32 * 21) on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942098


----------



## Tigerpaws

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942001

i5-2500K _ 5562.95 MHz (103.02 * 54) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.


Either that or he works in those zub zero freezer packing joints

Here is the best i can do on Air








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936134


----------



## alancsalt

The 2500K is a pushover compared to a 950. My best for an i7-950 was 5028.9 showing 1.62v in cpuz with water cooling on an 8 degree C morning......

You've done very well for air cooling......very well


----------



## Tigerpaws

Thanks Mate









Will in 3-4 weeks get a H100, only thing is summer wont be fare away by then

Was just looking he lives in Arizona, i thought it was a hot place in summer like here in Australia. But its not by wiki info, one area below freezing

Code:


Code:


Indicative of the variation in climate, Arizona is the state which has both the metropolitan area with the most days over 100 Â°F (38 Â°C) (Phoenix), and the metropolitan area in the lower 48 states with nearly the most days with a low temperature below freezing (Flagstaff).

Mr baker18 please give a noob like me a tip to get that little extra on air?


----------



## alancsalt

I don't know if it helped, but did you notice he was running one core/one thread? Usually he's a phase man I think, for sub-zero....


----------



## Tigerpaws

Oh i c









Well how do you do it without a GPU? He has integrated onboard by specs, why does that not turn up?


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942185

2600k 4.2ghz on air, 1.056 v


----------



## arranmc182

I'm at 4ghz on a Phenom II x2 555 unlocked to x4 B55

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942721


----------



## esproductions

4.8 ghz on 2600K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942926


----------



## dlerch

4.5gHz on a 2600k

proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


4.5gHz on a 2600k

proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


does that run stable at under 1v??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14502660*
> 4.5gHz on a 2600k
> 
> proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


You need a validation in your OCN user name rather than your computer's name, as explained on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Jon1166

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944621


----------



## Meowski

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944651


----------



## Heat

All on stock cooling.









4.21GHz 980x.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947277


----------



## Ballz0r84

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950701

Here you go









Phenom II X4 955 on 4.0 Ghz.

-Edit :

Added a newer validation,stable now. 
max temp on water 47 Celsius.


----------



## Corgon

4.2 Ghz without going into BIOS on i7 2600K. Idle 40c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1949997


----------



## Arrehenius

4.8 GHZ with i5 2500k.
Corsair H80 Cooling


----------



## Metaldude

4.5gHz, 2600k

Not bad for a first-timer thanks to all you folks


----------



## esproductions

4.8 GHz OC on 2600K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950114


----------



## Thecityskies

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950350


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrehenius;14562371*
> 
> 
> 4.8 GHZ with i5 2500k.
> Corsair H80 Cooling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaldude;14562674*
> 
> 
> 4.5gHz, 2600k
> 
> Not bad for a first-timer thanks to all you folks


You guys better look at the *first* post to see how to post your validation








Nice overclocks though


----------



## Arrehenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84;14567469*
> You guys better look at the *first* post to see how to post your validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice overclocks though


Thanks for tip









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950809

i5 2500k at 4.8GHZ


----------



## Bit_reaper

i7 920 4004.99 MHz (210.79 * 19)
Still not stable but I'm getting there

And the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950993


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952234


----------



## chfields




----------



## GlockZoR IV

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815703

Hi, got myself a new overclock, so this should put me me in the top 5 of the i5 760 crew :3

Please make an exception for it not to be in my OCN name, but my RL name, i hope this is acceptable. :3


----------



## Ixel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951390

I'm new to this club.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Well I did it, but it was too easy to make it feel exciting. Felt like I was cheating! I struggled for ages to get my Q9400 stable at 3.75gHz and I got it to that with this chip with no hassle at all!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951508


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14573661*
> Well I did it, but it was too easy to make it feel exciting. Felt like I was cheating! I struggled for ages to get my Q9400 stable at 3.75gHz and I got it to that with this chip with no hassle at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951508


Yup,The 955 makes it really easy.


----------



## curve_in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1949529

This is my new folding rig.
2600K
ASRock P67 Extreme6
CM Scout w/2x140 rad in the front


----------



## JG964

Loving the new CPU!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950734


----------



## blab8811

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952601

I'm new!


----------



## Opp47

Hey guys, first time OC'r here... My 920 went up to just under 4.1 with no trouble at all..






















Heres my link>> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952807

And heres a screen of my Intel BurnTest Results


----------



## NFL

In (again)
2500k @ 4.7 
Validation


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drak3*


I realize that it has been stated screenshots are not considered proof, but if i have zero access to windows and i use linux, would a screenshot of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' be acceptable?


Unfortunately no. It's just too easy to fake a screenshot like that compared to a CPU_Z validation. There was a project here at OCN to try and write a CPU-Z alternative for Linux, but I think it has died already.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


4.8 ghz on 2600K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942926












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


4.5gHz on a 2600k

proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815703

Hi, got myself a new overclock, so this should put me me in the top 5 of the i5 760 crew :3

Please make an exception for it not to be in my OCN name, but my RL name, i hope this is acceptable. :3


Sorry, but I can't make exceptions like that. If I did it for one I would have to do it for everyone which would defeat the entire purpose.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *curve_in*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1949529

This is my new folding rig. 
2600K
ASRock P67 Extreme6
CM Scout w/2x140 rad in the front












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dbxuau*


FINALLY got to 4.5 minutes ago and stable with IBT + p95. winning.














Quote:



Originally Posted by *NKrader*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933039

thought i would never make it into this club.

yeah its stable. just way too hott for the d-14



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I thought something must have happened. Hope all works out. Missed ya...


Thanks. I appreciate that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1934645



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaze105*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1935775



Quote:



Originally Posted by *victorzamora*


Alrighty: here's validation with my username.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938816

This is my 24/7 "fire and forget" overclock. Cooler is not good enough for anything higher.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulatec*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939749



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woodman4392*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940023



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nyates*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939844

Athlon II X3 445 Rana @ 4.014.

36C @ Load. Which is weird... But w/e...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


2600k @5637 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940799

will try sub zero soon.










This should get interesting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *XCII*


i5 760 from 2.8 to 4.0 (191.32 * 21) on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942098



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws*


Either that or he works in those zub zero freezer packing joints

Here is the best i can do on Air








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936134



Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942185

2600k 4.2ghz on air, 1.056 v



Quote:



Originally Posted by *arranmc182*


I'm at 4ghz on a Phenom II x2 555 unlocked to x4 B55

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942721



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jon1166*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944621



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meowski*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944651



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heat*


All on stock cooling.









4.21GHz 980x.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947277



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950701

Here you go









Phenom II X4 955 on 4.0 Ghz.

-Edit :

Added a newer validation,stable now. 
max temp on water 47 Celsius.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


4.2 Ghz without going into BIOS on i7 2600K. Idle 40c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1949997



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrehenius*




4.8 GHZ with i5 2500k.
Corsair H80 Cooling



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metaldude*




4.5gHz, 2600k

Not bad for a first-timer thanks to all you folks











Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


4.8 GHz OC on 2600K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950114





Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thecityskies*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950350



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrehenius*




4.8 GHZ with i5 2500k.
Corsair H80 Cooling



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metaldude*





You guys better look at the first post to see how to post your validation


Why? Both of their submissions are perfect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrehenius*


Thanks for tip









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950809

i5 2500k at 4.8GHZ


You previous submission was faster so I'll use that one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*


i7 920 4004.99 MHz (210.79 * 19)
Still not stable but I'm getting there









And the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950993



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952234



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chfields*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ixel*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951390

I'm new to this club.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Well I did it, but it was too easy to make it feel exciting. Felt like I was cheating! I struggled for ages to get my Q9400 stable at 3.75gHz and I got it to that with this chip with no hassle at all!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951508










It's about time.







It's funny how some cpus are just easier to OC than others. Anyway I'm glad you made it. Now get that sig link in there.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *JG964*


Loving the new CPU!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950734



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blab8811*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952601

I'm new!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Opp47*


Hey guys, first time OC'r here... My 920 went up to just under 4.1 with no trouble at all.. 
Heres my link>> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952807



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


In (again)
2500k @ 4.7 
Validation


Everyone except for the first few that state rejected have been accepted and added. Due to the limit on the number of images in a single post I wasn't able to include an Accepted Graphic for each of you this time.


----------



## OCeaN

Same speed but lower vcore and more ram http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953001


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Same speed but lower vcore and more ram http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953001


It actually a tad bit faster than you previous one. Nice going.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## curve_in

Rejected - bummer! I forgot to change the name to my forum name. Running linux and folding now so I can't submit another one for a while. Thanks for your hard work to keep this thread going.


----------



## alancsalt

E8400/EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1 - another tad....

With the help of this thread: Setting up and voltage terms for EP45-UD3* , that I noticed in PapaSmurf's sig, got one extra increment of fsb before a 7F error.......

*4802.74 MHz (533.64 * 9)*


----------



## zerobahamut

finally! man took forever to get 4.0ghz stable. 1st time overclock









i7 950 D0 on 4.018ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960047


----------



## Zabador

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954980


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952965


----------



## Nomad_

i would like to join please, here is my validation


----------



## Geeboi

Here's mine


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Thanks Papa







Going to keep pushing it to see how much farther I can get it. So easy to OC this in comparison to the old chip! Just can't get over it haha


----------



## alancsalt

Well, good old XP Home let me get higher... on water...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955947

*4846.06 MHz (538.45 * 9)*


----------



## ihatelolcats

deleted lol


----------



## DrBe

Add Me To The Club:
DrBe
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959413


----------



## Jtmarch86

Add me plz.

CM Scout with stock cooler on i5 2500k @ 4.4GHz

(ordered 212+ today, will try for 5 when it arrives)

CPU-Z:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959474


----------



## Shion314

ADD ME:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960027

990x on a laptop.


----------



## Oggodatank

Here is my submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960703

Air with Scythe Mugen-2 Rev. B


----------



## pwnography6

second submission from me this time it's a phenom II 975 @ 4.3 now this is gonna sound slack but that was just with amd overdrive so I will be aiming on getting in the 1ghz club with this later on.


----------



## puttsy

4.2 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1958296

Thanks! Also, using an Asetek 550LC (Corsair H50 OEM)


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## l3lackHawk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964636


----------



## ErOR

Add me to the team









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964697


----------



## tompsonn

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1965442


----------



## meeps

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1966596

Got this baby stable today, add me up







!


----------



## tytan_zirakuta

Lord_TyTan_Zirakuta

Intel Core i7 930 @4GHz

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1968543


----------



## maximus1

Add Me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1970449


----------



## maximus1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1970449


----------



## lechuck.onweed

1090t @ 4.0ghz vcore 1.465 STABLE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1970931


----------



## Cheezypoofs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972101


----------



## bigkahuna360

Back for an update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972098

EDIT: Might also try to get to 4.3.


----------



## MrDucktape

Posted again after reading the rules, this time I think won't be rejected


----------



## jornd76

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972931

Add me


----------



## jetboy623

Phenom X4 955BE @ 4.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972399


----------



## goesto11

Please add me to the list. Intel i7 930 @ 4.3GHz with 1.275v.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1974024


----------



## Opp47

Update...








Managed to squeeze a little more out...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1975292


----------



## Khalam

Hey guys, got a new chip today and it looks like a keeper 4.6ghz at 1.35 with 107 blck

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1975407


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14755417*
> Hey guys, got a new chip today and it looks like a keeper 4.6ghz at 1.35 with 107 blck
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1975407


I see you brought the multiplier up a lot, and the Mhz down. Do you think I could get up to around 4.6 if I bring my multiplier way up, and my speed down???

Thanks


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14755417*
> Hey guys, got a new chip today and it looks like a keeper 4.6ghz at 1.35 with 107 blck


Congrats on the new chip.








Anyways It's best to leave BLCK on 100 and up the multi.


----------



## Khalam

not when you want best benching performance this chip goes up to 5555mhz vantage stable and between 55x 101 and 52x 107 there is 400 pt difference in vantage and 125 pt in 3dmark 11 and in my case every point matters

jetboy im sorry but i havent got much experience with amd setups with Sandy 107 is very high already


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14759083*
> not when you want best benching performance this chip goes up to 5555mhz vantage stable and between 55x 101 and 52x 107 there is 400 pt difference in vantage and 125 pt in 3dmark 11 and in my case every point matters
> 
> jetboy im sorry but i havent got much experience with amd setups with Sandy 107 is very high already


YESSSS! You are picking some nice chips bro! Bench on:drink:

Edit: Almost forgot this chip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967848

I think something is wrong, Smurf is not usually gone this long.


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14759083*
> not when you want best benching performance this chip goes up to 5555mhz vantage stable and between 55x 101 and 52x 107 there is 400 pt difference in vantage and 125 pt in 3dmark 11 and in my case every point matters
> 
> jetboy im sorry but i havent got much experience with amd setups with Sandy 107 is very high already


Okay


----------



## battlecryawesome

I know this is no big deal but I built a budget pc for a buddy and did a quick validation,
Its only the 3rd time Ive played with AMD.
Stock heat sink and 20 dollar ram.
On board video.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982785


----------



## Market166

update 4.4GHZ


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

An Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978216

4.1Ghz. I think I take, ermm... 4th for the X2 550 BE's now?


----------



## Tigerpaws

New 960

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979839

Had to edit to update the new results, for any one oc'ing the i7 960 its not like the i7 950, in the bios you can select a multiplier of x25 without Turbo mode. Something the i7 950 cant do, this is why the oc's are not good when you choose x23


----------



## battlecryawesome

My wifes new rig,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979349


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


My wifes new rig,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979349


1.8V's?!?!?!

I bet you I could get my X2 to 5Ghz @ 1.8V's!

EDIT: And Also, it's C2 Stepping!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Well i only spent 2 hours or so on it and thats including the os install, so I dont know that rig at all let alone amd..


----------



## Crabby654

My first Intel rig ever







@4.8Ghz


----------



## Tigerpaws

Update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980014


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981221


----------



## RussianJ

Update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317
Still H20 only


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Can the owner of this club please update the new posts?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies;14807662*
> Can the owner of this club please update the new posts?


Papasmurf is probably just not feeling well or on vacation or something... He tends to update at least once a week... I would just be patient... I'm sure he has a good reason... Grats on the OCs btw


----------



## Kithro

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982370


----------



## pwnography6

Update to my last submission of 4.3 on my phenom II x4 975 I have now reached 4.5ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980542

Will be going for 4.6 tonight.


----------



## jontron89

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986587

first ever successful overclock , im happy.


----------



## demon434

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1983624

Very nice E8400 overclock.


----------



## goesto11

Update: Now 4.405GHz. I'm happy with that







. Thank you xmisery for a great guide!

CPUZ Validation


----------



## jetboy623

Update: Phenom 955BE @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984465


----------



## mrtoquick

Hey everybody.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985377


----------



## revan464

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/Shaman464/4026.jpg

AMD 1100t at 4.02ghz


----------



## HiLuckyB

Small Update: 4666.22 MHz with HT On









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985664


----------



## Sirius

2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985899


----------



## faizoff

My i2500k currently running 4.5 Ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985894

The voltage shows 1.04v I think I got it validated at a point when it was going down. The max I've seen it go is 1.348v.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i3 530 / Dice
X2 555 / LN2
2600K / Dice
X3 720BE / Dice #1 on the Bot on Dice


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959024 (water)

add me


----------



## animal0307

I would like to apply for acceptance. My E7200 cooking at 4ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985625


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14849835*
> I would like to apply for acceptance. My E7200 cooking at 4ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985625


your submission needs to be in your forum name, not Submitted by PAUL-PC
see the OP for directions on submitting..


----------



## cyclist14

i5 2500K @ 4.4

Going for 5 soon!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988583


----------



## Cyrious

tacked on an additional 150mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988703


----------



## gonemtbiking

AMD 965
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988755


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonemtbiking;14857150*
> AMD 965
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988755


If not for a new board and name I was worried that was my previous valid, nearly the same. Mine was only .01mhz faster...

Gratz on the nice run


----------



## pwnography6

Finally got my Phenom II x4 to 1ghz oc here she is @ 4.6ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1989914

Edit - Nvm Skimming it here she is @ 4.89
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990477


----------



## PR-Imagery

Here's my 2600k at 4.7GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990679


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery;14874622*
> Here's my 2600k at 4.7GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990679


Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm going to ask to have this thread locked until we hear back from Smurf. He has not been on in two weeks so something is wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> Please be patient. I'm essentially homeless at the moment and keeping the list updated on a daily basis isn't at the top of my priority list right now.


http://www.overclock.net/14420492-post6496.html

1st August

i gotta admit, I hate it when a thread so alive gets locked...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Sounds like hes going though a hard time. I hope it get better soon for him.


----------



## Slavkoza

i5 760 4.25Ghz @ add please
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1991657


----------



## eskamobob1

good luck papasmurf







... hope to hear from you soon


----------



## .theMetal

hi all. is my proof. let me know if i can join.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1992197


----------



## NoGuru

Soooo I have not heard back from the MOD yet.


----------



## BeOtCh

here is mine :0 finally http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986032


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14889741*
> Soooo I have not heard back from the MOD yet.


he's going through a rough time and this thread isnt his priority right now... just give him some time


----------



## jetboy623

Everyone, please be patient, and don't ask where the club admin is. As other people have already stated many times, he is going through a rough time. Please keep your posts to a minimum so he isn't overwhelmed when he comes back.

Happy Overclocking!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Soooo I have not heard back from the MOD yet.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetboy623*


Everyone, please be patient, and don't ask where the club admin is. As other people have already stated many times, he is going through a rough time. Please keep your posts to a minimum so he isn't overwhelmed when he comes back.

Happy Overclocking!


looks like Guru is gonna try and step up and take over the thread until he returns...







NoGuru.. U Da Man..

hate to see people go thru things like this... hope it all works for the best papa... heck, papa and I dont even get along, i try not to even post here because of him... but i hate to hear of stuff like this.. good luck papa, take your time, this club will be here when you return..


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14890699*
> looks like Guru is gonna try and step up and take over the thread until he returns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoGuru.. U Da Man..
> 
> .


Thats a good idea.


----------



## NoGuru

No, I already had this club before Papa and have PM'ed "Moderators" no the "OP" or "Thread owner". I am trying to get the tread locked until Papa can return and reopen it.

Like I wanna add a million SB chips, LOL.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No, I already had this club before Papa and have PM'ed "Moderators" no the "OP" or "Thread owner". I am trying to get the tread locked until Papa can return and reopen it.

Like I wanna add a million SB chips, LOL.


lol... is BD gunna be allowed if it does 4+GHz on stock?


----------



## audiofreak95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1993656

^validation


----------



## Dakara

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1993797


----------



## iamberryboy

darn i thought this was in the amd section.. WHOOPS!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

new chip








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1994957 
will do more oc'ing and fine tune when this folding work unit finishes


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamberryboy;14903131*
> darn i thought this was in the amd section.. WHOOPS!


Ummm, many AMD owners (like me) are in this club, even though it's in the Intel section.... lol


----------



## X-Country Dude96

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1995194

Here you go!







Add me as soon as you have time please.


----------



## PR-Imagery

upped it to 4.85Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1995278


----------



## Yvese

Can I be added?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1995968


----------



## eskamobob1

can we please get this thread closed or temporarily taken over by someone else until papa gets back?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Closing this thread temporarily until Papa comes back or until we get someone to run this club.


----------



## battlecryawesome

There is no reason to. The amount of work to update will be the same.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14913865*
> There is no reason to. The amount of work to update will be the same.


we would rather have 20 pages to update instead of 100+... ie, more work... please just give him a break, myself and many other members have asked for this thread to be locked until papas return, because we know how tough life can be, and he doesnt need a bunch to update on a forum once he gets his footing back


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14914439*
> we would rather have 20 pages to update instead of 100+... ie, more work... please just give him a break, myself and many other members have asked for this thread to be locked until papas return, because we know how tough life can be, and he doesnt need a bunch to update on a forum once he gets his footing back


Thank you


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetboy623;14915545*
> Thank you


Lol... Np... Btw, I offered to take over the thread until papa returns if I can (no idea if there are any requirements for this or not)


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Lol... Np... Btw, I offered to take over the thread until papa returns if I can (no idea if there are any requirements for this or not)


Wow, have fun with that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;14911560*
> Closing this thread temporarily until Papa comes back or until we get someone to run this club.


Thank you!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14915774*
> Lol... Np... Btw, I offered to take over the thread until papa returns if I can (no idea if there are any requirements for this or not)


Did you PM Robilar? He has been the most helpful in these sorta things for me, no offence to other mods........


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;14915774*
> Lol... Np... Btw, I offered to take over the thread until papa returns if I can (no idea if there are any requirements for this or not)


When I ran it I just used basic HTML code, might be easier now, not sure.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14916555*
> Did you PM Robilar? He has been the most helpful in these sorta things for me, no offence to other mods........


I PMed reincarnated earlier today and haven't gotten a reply yet... I will try contacting robilar... Ty for the advice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14916735*
> When I ran it I just used basic HTML code, might be easier now, not sure.


That's all it still uses







... I meant like maybe I needed a certain amount of rep or time as a member of OCN


----------



## Freelancer852

I guess I'll join... Fairly sure I could get myself into the 5GHz club but I don't want to push my processor when I'll be running it everyday at 4.6GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996526


----------



## alancsalt

Basically, with such a popular club, you would be taking on a lot of data entry that not many are prepared to do, but if there is to be a club, somebody has to.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3lackHawk*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964636












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*


Back for an update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972098

EDIT: Might also try to get to 4.3.












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


I would like to apply for acceptance. My E7200 cooking at 4ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985625












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Here's my 2600k at 4.7GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990679












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981221


I think that one was supposed to go in the 2GHz Over Stock Club. Nice OC though.

Everyone else has been added.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

welcome back papa !!


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, you were missed...


----------



## jetboy623

YEAH!!! Papa!


----------



## Killmassacre

Wondering if I could update my 2500k @ 4.39GHZ with my new overclock of 5.08GHZ. BTW welcome back!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2002860


----------



## WolfssFang

Srry guys i was just messing with turbo boost and this came around lol. So i forgot to validate it.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

new oc i know this aint 4ghz but im happy it booted with the vcore







(on the list @ 4.6ghz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003493


----------



## Darkslayer7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003577

4 GHZ with everything Else @ stock ( CPU Voltage Auto )


----------



## eskamobob1

Welcome back


----------



## Shooting Star

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004085

4.4ghz


----------



## SightUp

Can I get added?


----------



## baker18

new 352

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004483


----------



## Badness

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004498 Although stable, I usually stick to 4.0 @ 1.5v

4300cpu/2800nb... Ignore my crap ram and gpu oven.


----------



## SightUp

Is the group leader still around to add people to the list?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14975333*
> Is the group leader still around to add people to the list?


Just got back a couple days ago


----------



## curve_in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005779

This is my new folding rig. I had hoped for 5GHz but I couldn't get it stable enough for 24/7 folding.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badness*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004498 Although stable, I usually stick to 4.0 @ 1.5v

4300cpu/2800nb... Ignore my crap ram and gpu oven.


Please see the very first page of this thread for information on making a valid submission. You need to replace CHEESECAKE-PC with Badness when you validate your overclock.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



CHEESECAKE-PC











that's a great name for a PC


----------



## Badness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*










that's a great name for a PC


I named it that because nvidia chips look so thick, like slices of cheesecake.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Mmm... I'm hungry now..

anyways nice OC... keep going..


----------



## mnvikesfan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006479

I also got a validation at 5.0 GHz, but the next time I looked at the link, CPU-Z had rejected it









My normal usage clock is set at 4.636 GHz @ 1.38v under load, but after looking at the list of other i5-2500Ks in the 4.6 GHz section, it looks like my chip requires much more voltage than the usual







Most of the other 4.6-ers were anywhere from 1.28 - 1.32...


----------



## curve_in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnvikesfan;14984997*
> My normal usage clock is set at 4.636 GHz @ 1.38v under load, but after looking at the list of other i5-2500Ks in the 4.6 GHz section, it looks like my chip requires much more voltage than the usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the other 4.6-ers were anywhere from 1.28 - 1.32...


I think it's the amount of ram. More ram = more volts


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curve_in;14988298*
> I think it's the amount of ram. More ram = more volts


not at all... more ram means more power in general... faster ram can mean less volts, but you should be fine at 1600MHz... you probably just got an unlucky chip


----------



## mnvikesfan

boo







Oh well...4.6 is more than enough for just about anything I need to do, and 1.38v is still an acceptable voltage that won't prematurely kill that chip (I think!).


----------



## Korayyy

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009253


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14966767*
> new oc i know this aint 4ghz but im happy it booted with the vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on the list @ 4.6ghz)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003493











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7;14967031*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003577
> 
> 4 GHZ with everything Else @ stock ( CPU Voltage Auto )











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shooting Star;14969478*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004085
> 
> 4.4ghz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14970114*
> Can I get added?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;14972987*
> new 352
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004483












After seeing what you've been able to do with your 352's, I can't wait for winter to get here so I can see what mine can do in sub-zero weather. I have access to a garage with a nice workbench to abuse it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;14973165*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004498 Although stable, I usually stick to 4.0 @ 1.5v
> 
> 4300cpu/2800nb... Ignore my crap ram and gpu oven.












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curve_in;14979964*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005779
> 
> This is my new folding rig. I had hoped for 5GHz but I couldn't get it stable enough for 24/7 folding.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnvikesfan;14984997*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006479
> 
> I also got a validation at 5.0 GHz, but the next time I looked at the link, CPU-Z had rejected it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My normal usage clock is set at 4.636 GHz @ 1.38v under load, but after looking at the list of other i5-2500Ks in the 4.6 GHz section, it looks like my chip requires much more voltage than the usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the other 4.6-ers were anywhere from 1.28 - 1.32...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korayyy;15009753*
> Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009253


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;15013082*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing what you've been able to do with your 352's, I can't wait for winter to get here so I can see what mine can do in sub-zero weather. I have access to a garage with a nice workbench to abuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha









oh man, that's rough !!


----------



## Worple

Here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011451


----------



## Skrodlada

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011808


----------



## paradoxum

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013197


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

UPDATE:

Unlocked, and Overclocked Baby. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013193


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum;15040223*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013197


Dude change the submission according to first post


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Just got there today. I know my chip could go higher, but I don't have the cooling for it yet. One day.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013202


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

i got bored, decided to risk my rig in going for a speedy overclock on a powerhog of a chip. Got it to POST at 4.75ghz, but booting was too stressful for the board and i was forced to back off and try again at a lower speed.

Must get better board


----------



## NitrousX

Just thought I'd update my entry. My previous entry was submitted about a year and a half ago. Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013444


----------



## Djmatrix32

add me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013641


----------



## whereiscolin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013693

UPDATED


----------



## AMD_King

Add please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013547


----------



## GhostDog99

add me guys (-:


----------



## Pincussion

first time i've tried for 4g took a few hours to get something stable. i tried every way i could to just oc with the multi, but it wouldn't go stable. finally tried with the fsb and managed to get stable 4.0 ghz.


----------



## dmasteR

Drop me in pwease :]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2016615


----------



## TerrabyteX

Can i join ? 
Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1989534


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Submitted by FORGEWORLD | Thu, 08 Sep 2011 14:05:11 +0200 | Rejected by CPU-Z 1.58


see 1st post on submitting correctly..
and rejected... Hmm. intel's usually dont get rejected.. and on a 2600k, 5GHz is cake..


----------



## rockosmodlife

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018777

Thanks!


----------



## DEEBS808

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018793

Here is mine.Currently running prime95.I am at 7.5hrs as I am posting this.I hope I don't wake up to a blue screen as I did so many time.


----------



## Pawcu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022619

hope this is correct


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife;15082105*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018777
> 
> Thanks!


Awesome chip dude. I had a 955 C2 that I couldn't get to do more then 3.9 at really high voltage. Ended up with 3811 @ 1.4 to get temps where I wanted them.


----------



## codemanrose

Back again! Ditched the 970 for the new non-ex 980. This is my stable rig right now. Still workin on 4.7 ghz for this new CPU as we speak.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024340


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Awesome chip dude. I had a 955 C2 that I couldn't get to do more then 3.9 at really high voltage. Ended up with 3811 @ 1.4 to get temps where I wanted them.










Yeah, these C2's are dodgy! My OC isn't stable worth a fart, but I thought it'd be worth it to post a nice validation. I just keep my chip at 3.6 1.5v, for some reason it really likes these settings as I have tried lowering the voltage at 3.6 with no success.


----------



## codemanrose

can anybody say close enough?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024551


----------



## MisterMalv

I guess it's time to join; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023373
Only picked this chip up last week second hand.
When the weather cools down (30°C atm in Oct!) I'm gonna try for more.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv;15136434*
> I guess it's time to join; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023373
> Only picked this chip up last week second hand.
> When the weather cools down (30°C atm in Oct!) I'm gonna try for more.


Is that 24/7 stable?


----------



## MisterMalv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;15136679*
> Is that 24/7 stable?


It's gaming/folding stable. I have to increase the volt's to 1.55 for P95 stable, but the ambient temps are too much atm (It topped 60°C after 6 hrs P95)
When we get our proper British weather back, I'll be going for more, It's about 18°C hotter then it should be at this time of year


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv;15136778*
> It's gaming/folding stable. I have to increase the volt's to 1.55 for P95 stable, but the ambient temps are too much atm (It topped 60°C after 6 hrs P95)
> When we get our proper British weather back, I'll be going for more, It's about 18°C hotter then it should be at this time of year


That's awesome. I don't know if you read above but I couldn't seem to get my C2 955 past 3.8 with decent voltage/temps. I also couldn't get it past 3.9 with any voltage. That was on a 790 xtd board. Nice works on 4GHz


----------



## mikeseth

Would you like to update it or remove me from the list. I have graduated to the 5GHz club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026037


----------



## HollidaySlim

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026094
Here ya go


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Woot! 4.0 and about 10hrs stable. Mostly off B-con's template.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027091


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


Woot! 4.0 and about 10hrs stable. Mostly off B-con's template. 










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027091


 Congrats!! Looks good!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5082.71 MHz / 100% OC


----------



## Schmuckley

add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015010

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902302


----------



## RickyOG90

Heres my overclock on my Q9550 E0 processor running at 4.0GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027680


----------



## XzTraviSzX

Count me in I guess

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028865


----------



## Matt86

Im in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030232

Pity my RAM is holding me back







(Donations welcome =D)
It seems stable, 20 passes of IBT with Vcore dropping to 1.152 under load (No LLC).

EDIT: Error in Prime95 Blend on one core after 10 hours. Testing again with 2.0V memory and 1.22V Northbridge.

Also
Semi stable run to 4.177GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031688


----------



## blkhwk20k

4ghz 930 (not max'd but good enough for now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032208


----------



## rockosmodlife




----------



## MisterMalv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


That's awesome. I don't know if you read above but I couldn't seem to get my C2 955 past 3.8 with decent voltage/temps. I also couldn't get it past 3.9 with any voltage. That was on a 790 xtd board. Nice works on 4GHz










Bit slow on the reply here, but yeah, I think this chip is a goodun'.
I bought it off a buddy for Â£35 a couple of weeks ago. He had it for about 18 months and only bumped the multi up a few notches, got paranoid after an hour, and dropped it back to stock. :S
Took me a 10 mins to get 3.8ghz stable, a few hours for 4ghz.
When the subzero weather comes, I'm going for moar.


----------



## Ironman517

Validation Link


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm now part of the group as well, too cool! Now im playing wit powa!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033815


----------



## RickyOG90

Since you never added me to the group, Here's my information

Heres my overclock on my Q9550 E0 processor running at 4.0GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027680


----------



## Akkarin

Loving this low VCore







Here's my 2600k 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033727


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*


Can i join ? 
Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1989534












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


Here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011451



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrodlada*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011808



Quote:



Originally Posted by *paradoxum*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013197



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*


UPDATE:

Unlocked, and Overclocked Baby. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013193



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky-Bunker*


Just got there today. I know my chip could go higher, but I don't have the cooling for it yet. One day.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013202



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

i got bored, decided to risk my rig in going for a speedy overclock on a powerhog of a chip. Got it to POST at 4.75ghz, but booting was too stressful for the board and i was forced to back off and try again at a lower speed.

Must get better board



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NitrousX*


Just thought I'd update my entry. My previous entry was submitted about a year and a half ago. Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013444



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


add me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013641



Quote:



Originally Posted by *whereiscolin*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013693

UPDATED



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Add please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013547



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*


add me guys (-:





Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pincussion*


first time i've tried for 4g took a few hours to get something stable. i tried every way i could to just oc with the multi, but it wouldn't go stable. finally tried with the fsb and managed to get stable 4.0 ghz.





Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Drop me in pwease :]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2016615



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018777

Thanks!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018793

Here is mine.Currently running prime95.I am at 7.5hrs as I am posting this.I hope I don't wake up to a blue screen as I did so many time.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pawcu*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022619

hope this is correct



Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


Back again! Ditched the 970 for the new non-ex 980. This is my stable rig right now. Still workin on 4.7 ghz for this new CPU as we speak.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024340



Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


can anybody say close enough?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024551



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterMalv*


I guess it's time to join; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023373
Only picked this chip up last week second hand.
When the weather cools down (30Â°C atm in Oct!) I'm gonna try for more.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeseth*


Would you like to update it or remove me from the list. I have graduated to the 5GHz club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026037



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HollidaySlim*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026094
Here ya go



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


Woot! 4.0 and about 10hrs stable. Mostly off B-con's template. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027091



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


5082.71 MHz / 100% OC



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015010

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902302



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*


Heres my overclock on my Q9550 E0 processor running at 4.0GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027680



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XzTraviSzX*


Count me in I guess

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028865



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt86*


Im in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030232

Pity my RAM is holding me back







(Donations welcome =D)
It seems stable, 20 passes of IBT with Vcore dropping to 1.152 under load (No LLC).

EDIT: Error in Prime95 Blend on one core after 10 hours. Testing again with 2.0V memory and 1.22V Northbridge.

Also
Semi stable run to 4.177GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031688



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkhwk20k*


4ghz 930 (not max'd but good enough for now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032208



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironman517*


Validation Link











Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


I'm now part of the group as well, too cool! Now im playing wit powa!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033815



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*


Loving this low VCore







Here's my 2600k 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033727


Everyone else has been approved and will be added in the next update. Unfortunately, the lists on the second page are getting too long to fit in a single post so I can't update them right now. I'm going to have to make some formatting changes to get them all in, but I will get to it sometime this weekend. As much as I hate doing it, I'll probably have to switch to a Google Doc Spreadsheet, but it's going to take some time to get everything converted over for that. In the meantime the 1st and 3rd posts have been updated to reflect the latest updates.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Please add me, thanks! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029165


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Please add me, thanks! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029165





















Figured out a temp solution to get the list in the second post updated. I'm still looking into a long term solution for it though so there might be some additional changes coming in the near future.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;15215676*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured out a temp solution to get the list in the second post updated. I'm still looking into a long term solution for it though so there might be some additional changes coming in the near future.


THANKS!!!


----------



## GOTFrog

can I be in again http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035099


----------



## Ozfer

Ozfer
AMD 1100T 4GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031700


----------



## Hiep

In??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035128


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiep;15219259*
> In??
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035128


1.2xx vcore for 4.5Ghz, really?


----------



## Hiep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


1.2xx vcore for 4.5Ghz, really?


That bad? My motherboard doesn't let me manually do my vcore...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hiep*


That bad? My motherboard doesn't let me manually do my vcore...


No. it's not that bad, but it's amazing low vcore


----------



## Lynxzy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038220


----------



## BZ1891

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034857

Using Offset.


----------



## Starbomba

Could you please update my i3 submission? Validations in sig. Updated my OC a couple weeks ago


----------



## atruepretense

Joining in on the club here fellas. Got my 965 C3 to 4.1Ghz stable at 1.4v.

Here's the validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038861


----------



## Akkarin

Updating mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041654. Its even stable


----------



## longlive775

*wrong*


----------



## Seicer

I want to join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041587

I don't know if Batch number is required, but there it is:
Batch#: 3001B827


----------



## vcrazy

Please add me to the club

validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041892


----------



## mclarenfung

Pls add to club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042151


----------



## Alexander99

hey there add me in the Club!

Validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lynxzy*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038220











Lynxzy, you validation is not in your ocn user name. Check the very first post of this thread for the rules/requirements for entry.


----------



## Akkarin

Can ou update my entry to the 4.8 poSting?


----------



## evilelmo

In!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043514


----------



## RainMotorsports

My submission:
CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044630

Also just did a 12 hour prime blend:
   

The cpu-z submission is after a reboot and slight voltage drop meant to get one before and messed up.


----------



## Sonics

AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.11Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045795


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics;15305475*
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.11Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045795


???? lol


----------



## TheMog

I'm not too adventurous, I'm happy with 4.013

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043478


----------



## TNTGODZZ

Update: TNTGODZZ
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047072
4.4 GHZ suicide run


----------



## alancsalt

In this club the name in the validation is meant to be the same as your OCN user name. You need to revalidate replacing BIG-RIG between "validate" and "submit" with TNTGODZZ to avoid the rejected response.

(Check the very first page of any topic/club for entry requirements...)


----------



## fbmowner

-Re validating with OCN username


----------



## Alatar

Update for: Alatar
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047777


----------



## Tex1954

I'm in again!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048217


----------



## black06g85

well after an update, I"m moving on up lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049164


----------



## alancsalt

just horsing around...the ep45-ud3p can't be set at more than 1.4v in the bios with one of these chips, and even with llc that was drop/drooping to 1.36v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256










Then the P4 531:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386


----------



## jetpuck73




----------



## HanSolo71

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052073

i5 2500k @ 4.7Ghz @ 1.336v
And only maxing out at 60-63C


----------



## kitsune1324

kitsune1324
fx-8150 @ 4.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052001


----------



## Dysheeki

Only just made the rig so quick overclock. Plan on pushing her alot further..


----------



## six3onei

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2053307


----------



## willistech

On stock air cooling 63C max temp
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054787


----------



## TNTGODZZ

update TNTGODZZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054832
4.4GHz 2 core suicide


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


can I be in again http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035099












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ozfer*


Ozfer
AMD 1100T 4GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031700












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hiep*


In??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035128












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lynxzy*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038220





















Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BZ1891*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034857

Using Offset.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Could you please update my i3 submission? Validations in sig. Updated my OC a couple weeks ago




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *atruepretense*


Joining in on the club here fellas. Got my 965 C3 to 4.1Ghz stable at 1.4v.

Here's the validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038861












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*


Updating mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041654. Its even stable




















Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seicer*


I want to join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041587

I don't know if Batch number is required, but there it is:
Batch#: 3001B827


It isn't for this one. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


Please add me to the club

validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041892












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mclarenfung*


Pls add to club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042151












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexander99*


hey there add me in the Club!

Validation












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*


Can ou update my entry to the 4.8 poSting?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilelmo*


In!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043514












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports*


My submission:
CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044630












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonics*


AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.11Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045795












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMog*


I'm not too adventurous, I'm happy with 4.013

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043478












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TNTGODZZ*


Update: TNTGODZZ
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047072
4.4 GHZ suicide run












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Update for: Alatar
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047777












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


I'm in again!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048217





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


well after an update, I"m moving on up lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049164












Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


just horsing around...the ep45-ud3p can't be set at more than 1.4v in the bios with one of these chips, and even with llc that was drop/drooping to 1.36v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256

Then the P4 531:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386


It sucks that such a great OC'ing S775 board has that limitation. That's the main reason I haven't sold my old P35-DS3L as it isn't hampered that way. But it has other limitations like topping out at around 445fsb.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*















Quote:



Originally Posted by *HanSolo71*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052073

i5 2500k @ 4.7Ghz @ 1.336v
And only maxing out at 60-63C




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitsune1324*


kitsune1324
fx-8150 @ 4.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052001












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dysheeki*




Only just made the rig so quick overclock. Plan on pushing her alot further..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *six3onei*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2053307












Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


On stock air cooling 63C max temp
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054787












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TNTGODZZ*


update TNTGODZZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054832
4.4GHz 2 core suicide


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Submission Machine !!


----------



## TNTGODZZ

update TNTGODZZ 2core suicide
i know its a bit soon,(after my last post) but 4.5 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055882


----------



## berk001

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056142


----------



## v8killaz

hey guys i have a quick question when i check my speeds in cpuz it says 2.8 which is stock clocks for my q9550
but in bios i have it set to 3.9
trying to get 4ghz soon but going slow since im testing 24/7

it changes when its being stressed. is there a way to keep it at the 3.9 or is it normal for it to fluctuate


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v8killaz;15386781*
> hey guys i have a quick question when i check my speeds in cpuz it says 2.8 which is stock clocks for my q9550
> but in bios i have it set to 3.9
> trying to get 4ghz soon but going slow since im testing 24/7
> 
> it changes when its being stressed. is there a way to keep it at the 3.9 or is it normal for it to fluctuate


just turn off throttling, but idk why you would do that... it is lowering its clocks when its not being used to save power


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Pentium 4 651 / 5108.85 MHz / Hyper 212+
Testing on air before going Sub Zero !!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v8killaz;15386781*
> hey guys i have a quick question when i check my speeds in cpuz it says 2.8 which is stock clocks for my q9550
> but in bios i have it set to 3.9
> trying to get 4ghz soon but going slow since im testing 24/7
> 
> it changes when its being stressed. is there a way to keep it at the 3.9 or is it normal for it to fluctuate


Disable speedstepping like all c-states and eist (which are not always compatible with overclocking pre-SandyB, AFAIK)


----------



## KEVK

i7 2600k, 4.6Ghz @ 1.4v ... just OC'ed yesterday so going to spend tonight playing with the voltage. I had it up to 4.8 (even 5.0) and windows loaded but after a cold start it wouldn't boot.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057395


----------



## xxredxpandaxx

add me please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055466


----------



## gotendbz1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058112

in


----------



## willistech

since 3.9997ghz wasnt good enough







still with stock air cooler installed haven't had time to change 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058199


----------



## lizamaj

here's my submission


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lizamaj*


here's my submission




You need to do that again with *lizamaj* as the name rather than *JOE-PC*. Just replace the computer name with your OCN user name between hitting "validate" and hitting "submit", otherwise it will be rejected.

The very first page of this thread/forum topic has instuctions on how to do an acceptable submission. Just trying to help.


----------



## quite.




----------



## piskooooo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059911

*** why won't it save my name


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059911

*** why won't it save my name


Normally, just replace the computer name up top with your OCN user name in the box that appears between hitting "validate" and hitting "submit".....


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Normally, just replace the computer name up top with your OCN user name in the box that appears between hitting "validate" and hitting "submit".....


Tried that, I even uploaded a .cvf version and it didn't work until I restarted my computer. Very weird lol.

Anyway, here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059974

Here's 4.9 stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060181


----------



## Heedo_yuy

first time oc'er


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066127


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Pentium 4 651 / 5108.85 MHz / Hyper 212+ 
Testing on air before going Sub Zero !!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *berk001*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056142












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TNTGODZZ*


update TNTGODZZ 2core suicide
i know its a bit soon,(after my last post) but 4.5 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055882












Quote:



Originally Posted by *KEVK*


i7 2600k, 4.6Ghz @ 1.4v ... just OC'ed yesterday so going to spend tonight playing with the voltage. I had it up to 4.8 (even 5.0) and windows loaded but after a cold start it wouldn't boot.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057395












Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxredxpandaxx*


add me please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055466



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058112

in












Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


since 3.9997ghz wasnt good enough







still with stock air cooler installed haven't had time to change 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058199












Quote:



Originally Posted by *lizamaj*


here's my submission














Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quite.*















Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059911

*** why won't it save my name












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


Tried that, I even uploaded a .cvf version and it didn't work until I restarted my computer. Very weird lol.

Anyway, here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059974

Here's 4.9 stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060181












Quote:



Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*


Here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066127














Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## lmarklar

Here we go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066653


----------



## lizamaj

ok so i'm gonna try this again. i forgot to change my name to my overclock.net name last time. i got my 960 up to 4.318ghz now tho. here's the link


----------



## six3onei




----------



## insomniac42

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069699
update
ran 24/7 stable


----------



## Fortunex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068114

Passed 1344 and 1792 15 minute FFTs, but almost hit 90, so no way I'm gonna run IBT.


----------



## slip7777

slip7777
[email protected]
validation in sig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slip7777*


slip7777
[email protected]
validation in sig


For acceptance into this club your validation needs to be in your OCN user name rather than your PC name. See Page One of this thread for instructions on how to make a successful submission.


----------



## billcox0625

May I join please? Just got it up to 4114mhz tonight and stable with ITB and Prime 95.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069853


----------



## slip7777

Quote:



For acceptance into this club your validation needs to be in your OCN user name rather than your PC name. See Page One of this thread for instructions on how to make a successful submission.


slip7777 is my OCN username,I don't understand what I did wrong.I guess your talking about the validation name.I'll fix it tomorrow.Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slip7777*


slip7777 is my OCN username,I don't understand what I did wrong.I guess your talking about the validation name.I'll fix it tomorrow.Thanks!


thats it


----------



## PUNK rock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071133


----------



## AlexxT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071190
i7 960 @ ~4GHz


----------



## slip7777

slip7777
[email protected]
validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071233

Hope I did it right this time, thank you!


----------



## Hallock

I finally decided to go 4.0GHZ one more AMD body IN

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073134


----------



## Maurauder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074175

Maurauder
AMD Phenom II x4 960t
Core Speed=4000mhz
Multi=20x
NB Freequency 3000mhz


----------



## XtremeBawls

4Ghz isn't too big of a deal, but might as well throw me on.


----------



## Merfy

New system running great 4.5ghz $$


----------



## nubtuber

please add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075056


----------



## seize

You can add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075161


----------



## greg1184

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2078171

After frustration, I FINALLY made it to 4.01 GHZ and it seems stable after 9 hours of Prime 95!


----------



## XtremeBawls

Curious as to why so many of you i7 guys run such a high multiplier and low BCLK? Are you just looking for an easy 4GHz or aren't you interested in getting a higher QPI Link?


----------



## alancsalt

Not as much benefit in high fsb as there was for Socket 775......

Think LSDmeASAP got the highest and that was about 275 MHz ? The BCLK just wont go up as far as the old FSB.


----------



## lockandloadd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075813

i5 760 @ 4.01 GHz

stock 2.80 GHz


----------



## Wiffinberg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076761

AMD 1090T

@ 4.013GHz









3.2GHz Stock


----------



## bananaxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076786

here goes nothing! xD


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bananaxx*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076786

here goes nothing! xD


From the first post of this thread, to avoid a rejection.......

Quote:



Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field. Also, starting January 1, 2011 your CPU-Z Validation must be one that states it is ACCEPTED, If it states REJECTED and/or NOT VALIDATED it will not be accepted. That means that you will need to be using a current version of CPU-Z and might need to run it in compatability mode if you are running Windows 7 Service Pack 1. And please, if you are submitting an update to an existing entry please note that in your post.


----------



## Millentree10

Update!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077982


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077202


----------



## Eiko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077910

i7 960 @ 4.00903ghz, Hyper Threading: enabled


----------



## mellowz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080188

2600k!


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080476


----------



## gabead

Here is my validation. Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081072


----------



## PwrElec

Hi..








Can I join? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081261
stable, see sig


----------



## zzTroyzz

hey here is mine


thanks!!


----------



## Speirs




----------



## lockandloadd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockandloadd;15538156*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075813
> 
> i5 760 @ 4.01 GHz
> 
> stock 2.80 GHz


Is this group updated anymore?


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockandloadd;15604970*
> Is this group updated anymore?


Quote:


> Please note that the rosters aren't updated on a daily basis. I will try to do them at least once a week depending on the number of new submissions. Don't post or PM me asking why you aren't on the list yet unless there is a post stating UPDATED made AFTER your submission as it means that the rosters haven't been updated since your submission. And wait at LEAST a week after posting before asking why you aren't on the list yet. Doing so indicates that you didn't read the rules and therefore aren't eligible to join. Please use a little common sense about this stuff


I'm sure Papa will update when he gets a chance


----------



## General_Kerr

Does this count?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2219097_general_kerr_reference_clock_n68c_gs_ucc_349.83_mhz
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081637










That is an AMD Sempron 140 processor with the second core unlocked, it changes the name.

Stock: 2.7GHZ X1
My OC: 4.722.83 GHZ X2


----------



## XReflection

Please add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086916


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Kerr;15605199*
> Does this count?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2219097_general_kerr_reference_clock_n68c_gs_ucc_349.83_mhz
> Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an AMD Sempron 140 processor with the second core unlocked, it changes the name.
> 
> Stock: 2.7GHZ X1
> My OC: 4.722.83 GHZ X2


Wow, nice chip for ~$35.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Here is my Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088162



4.8GHz at 1.36v

Thanks!


----------



## Lauvan

validation











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088330


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lauvan*


validation











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088330


Looking good! Only problem is it looks like you forgot to put your username on it.


----------



## BankaiKiller

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2089265

Just breaking in my fresh new 2500k wooot


----------



## Braaapp

Count me in.



I can't believe I was waiting for BD...this i5 2500k rocks!

edit: wrong cpu-z file


----------



## EsotericSYN

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092657


----------



## EsotericSYN

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092657


----------



## EsotericSYN

sorry for the tripple post it wasn't working then boom 3 were there...


----------



## alancsalt

Papasmurf:
Images linked locally on the site have disappeared in the changeover to the new. Photo Galleries and attachments are gone. I think these are the previously used images.






They can either be saved somewhere off site or linked to as is on-site if they are still wanted. PM me if you would like anything changed, or I have not got the right ones. It is also perfectly OK if you decide not to continue using them.


----------



## beezweeky

AMD Phenom II X4 960T @ 4.085 @1.4125 volts

CoolerMaster Hyper212+ @30c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093137


----------



## beezweeky

sorry double post


----------



## Paramount

My humble result









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093869

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093869


----------



## curve_in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092580


----------



## Los Hog

I made it







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2091027


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> My humble result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093869
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093869


You'll find that all the other validations above and below you have the OCN user name in the name field instead of the automatically inserted computer name. It is a condition of entry. You need to change it between clicking "validate" and "submit". PapaSmurf wouldn't accept your current validation.

It's all explained on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Odel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2097180

Go cheap cpu go!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

New Stable OC

4.7Ghz over 3.2Ghz Stock = 48.8% increase....

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2099982


----------



## LilScrappyD

I would love to join please. the validation is in my signature =]


----------



## kikicoco1334

Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310


My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534


Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


----------



## Bigboom

I would like to be added! 4.3 since then and rising









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087900


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Sorry guys, but its time to say goodbye. I really hate OCN's new layout and changes all around to the point were I simply don't wanna spend my time here anymore. Wish you all the best. Please remove me from the club listing.


----------



## skshooter

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2105265

4.0 baby!


----------



## rafael.agp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106538

5.5ghz









i wanted to get to 5.6 like munaim1 but at 1.62v it still crashed after login in Windows, so i gave up ;/


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106538
> 
> 5.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to get to 5.6 like munaim1 but at 1.62v it still crashed after login in Windows, so i gave up ;/


5 Ghz club is where you wanna go


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 5 Ghz club is where you wanna go


yeah i found it after posting here







cheers, man.


----------



## Duke420

in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106584
Im new to ocing and cautious of stress testing can this be considered a stable 24/7 oc or should i stress it longer?
I have not encounted any issues as of yet. thanx for any inputs.
vcore 1.28125
cstates all disabled
eist off
qpi,ioh and most other settings on auto
ht on
qpi multiplier is on auto but runs at x36

on water


----------



## bigkahuna360

Well here's another one which is supposed to read 4.3GHz but CPU-Z doesn't read the turbo.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107039


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Well here's another one which is supposed to read 4.3GHz but CPU-Z doesn't read the turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107039


Isn't 26x only supposed to work if you have just one core enabled?

Why not run 25 x 172 ?


----------



## neakz

4.8 and stuck

valdation


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Isn't 26x only supposed to work if you have just one core enabled?
> Why not run 25 x 172 ?


Mobo hits a wall somewhere from 166 to 170. Oh well really old tech, not the best OC'er, but I always get out of it what I want.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Okay now I'm happy. Finally a decent OC! I guess it was just HT holding me back.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108379


----------



## slip7777

slip7777
E5200
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111577


----------



## 2slick4u




----------



## wicked1

qx9770 4.4 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2110246
i think i did this right


----------



## 2slick4u




----------



## Dad2David

Here is my 4.4 Ghz OC'd Core i5-2500K!

Very happy with this, I'm very new to overclocking, so this is exciting!



Here is the link - CPU-Z Validation!


----------



## Los Hog

Well I guess this is a dead thread or dead club lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Well I guess this is a dead thread or dead club lol


Not even close. The problem is with the new layout it's impossible to edit the original posts without jumping through a LOT of unnecessary hoops. I have all of the entries noted and added to the lists, but the new layout automatically switches to the Rich Text Editor and you can't just paste the text files into it and have it come out right. Until someone at OCN get's off their butts and fixes that there won't be any new updates posted.


----------



## Los Hog

Very sorry sir I didnt know


----------



## Silverlight

Add me;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888302
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755192
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860395
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720215
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795201

Edit

nvm, just read up lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Not even close. The problem is with the new layout it's impossible to edit the original posts without jumping through a LOT of unnecessary hoops. I have all of the entries noted and added to the lists, but the new layout automatically switches to the Rich Text Editor and you can't just paste the text files into it and have it come out right. Until someone at OCN get's off their butts and fixes that there won't be any new updates posted.


so even if you go into your profile and click edit account and then go to Site Preferences and switch to BB Code instead of Rich Text Editor, it still won't work?


----------



## alancsalt

No, once a post has even had a piece of Rich Text inserted in it, or Huddler has decided it's Rich Text, you are stuck with Rich Text it seems. So we are told.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

that sucks...... guess it's time to move it all over to google doc's....







or shut 'er down...


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122006

Hey can you please add me thanks


----------



## alancsalt

I'm just noticing that if I hit quote instead of edit, I get plain text/BB code.Just wondering if you can save that, empty the post, and then re-edit and paste in the BB code version, would that work?

I've got Google docs in mine, so would rather not test that out right now. Just a thought.


----------



## TeliaSonera

add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2121520


----------



## thedarkapocalypse

Another submission From me 5.0 GHz, add please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2121635


----------



## Dad2David

Can you please add me on to the club - here is the info below, posted once before in post #6866.

Here is my 4.4 Ghz OC'd Core i5-2500K!

Very happy with this, I'm very new to overclocking, so this is exciting!



Here is the link - CPU-Z Validation!

Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> so even if you go into your profile and click edit account and then go to Site Preferences and switch to BB Code instead of Rich Text Editor, it still won't work?


That has no affect on an existing post that has what they consider Rich Content (basically has an image in it, plus who knows what else). For some moronic reason once it's flagged as Rich Content, it stays Rich Content and will automatically switch to the Rich Editor with no apparent way to get around it. It's like buying a new car and finding out that once you turn the windshield wipers on, the radio on, or use the cruise control you can NEVER turn them off again. It's about that stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> that sucks...... guess it's time to move it all over to google doc's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or shut 'er down...


I won't be shutting it down. I'm still trying to find a way to circumvent it, but no luck so far. Going to Google Docs isn't appealing to me. I'm not going to enter over 2,000 entries one at a time into a spreadsheet to do it, and trying to import the existing info isn't working due to the formatting. Way too much work to make that viable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm just noticing that if I hit quote instead of edit, I get plain text/BB code.Just wondering if you can save that, empty the post, and then re-edit and paste in the BB code version, would that work?
> 
> I've got Google docs in mine, so would rather not test that out right now. Just a thought.


I tried that but no go. Also tried deleting all of the content in one of the posts, entering a single word of text, saving it, then opening it up again to see if that would get around it, but no go. It would still automatically switch to the Rich Editor. It has something to do with this Huddler crappola that Chipp what talked into getting. It isn't worth crap for a forum like this. It's designed more for a social networking type forum, not a serious tech support forum like OCN used to be prior to the changeover.


----------



## Bigboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigboom*
> 
> I would like to be added! 4.3 since then and rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087900


Still not on the list


----------



## PapaSmurf

I finally figured out a way to get around the Rich Editor Nonsense.


Open (edit) one of your own existing posts that is plain text
copy the BB Code text from your text editor into it
hit the preview button
copy the output in the Preview Windows
paste that into the post that you actually needed to edit
submit that post
It's a lot of Bullcrap having to jump through all of those hoops just to edit a post, but it works.

The list is now updated and everyone who postted a valid submission should be on the list now. The following were not included due to problems with their submissions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068114
> 
> Passed 1344 and 1792 15 minute FFTs, but almost hit 90, so no way I'm gonna run IBT.












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lauvan*
> 
> validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088330












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> My humble result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093869












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlight*
> 
> Add me;
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795201


The first ones were OK, but the last one wasn't 4.0GHz so it is rejected.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigboom*
> 
> I would like to be added! 4.3 since then and rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087900
> 
> 
> 
> Still not on the list
Click to expand...

Yes you are. If you had taken the time to read the thread you would understand why it took longer than usual to get the lists updated.


----------



## Andstraus

I5 760 @4.0Ghz Add me please.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> I5 760 @4.0Ghz Add me please.


Like the rejected applications above you, you didn't check requirements. pc name is not acceptable must be ocn user name. see first page of this thread for information on making an acceptable submission.


----------



## Toxsick

the problem i have everytime i want to submit my validation my i5 2500k is @ 1.6 IDLE when full load 4.5Ghz or games..
do i realy need to go in my bios and disabled intel speedstep?
becaus i dont want run my cpu @ 4.5 Whole day.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the problem i have everytime i want to submit my validation my i5 2500k is @ 1.6 IDLE when full load 4.5Ghz or games..
> do i realy need to go in my bios and disabled intel speedstep?
> becaus i dont want run my cpu @ 4.5 Whole day.


No, just run some app like SuperPi 1MB to bring you up to full turbo and validate CPUZ..


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No, just run some app like SuperPi 1MB to bring you up to full turbo and validate CPUZ..


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123487

done.

12+Hrs Prime95 Runs Stable









EDIT : FIXED http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123602
EDIT 2 now it says rejected... now i wanted to change my name from Nav.pSyc to Toxsick and it says rejected.. wow realy
EDIT 3 now it works http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123619


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> I5 760 @4.0Ghz Add me please.












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> I5 760 @4.0Ghz Add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the rejected applications above you, you didn't check requirements. pc name is not acceptable must be ocn user name. see first page of this thread for information on making an acceptable submission.
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No, just run some app like SuperPi 1MB to bring you up to full turbo and validate CPUZ..
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123487
> 
> done.
> 
> 12+Hrs Prime95 Runs Stable
Click to expand...

And while you are at it, you might want to read the first post in the thread that tells you what the requirements are for a valid submission.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## alancsalt

They're having a bad run of that...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They're having a bad run of that...


do you know what this problem may be?

i submitted my my validation with my name nav.pSyc and it was good.
now if i want to try it again with my other name changed to ' toxsick '
it says rejected ...









working link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123619


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They're having a bad run of that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know what this problem may be?
> 
> i submitted my my validation with my name nav.pSyc and it was good.
> now if i want to try it again with my other name changed to ' toxsick '
> it says rejected ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123619
Click to expand...

The problem is since the launch of the Huckster Platform, posts aren't always getting updated as quickly as they should. When I replied to your post the only link in it was the one to the nav.pSyc CPU-Z in it which is what I rejected. All of your edit's didn't appear until after I made my post (you can look in my post to see exactly what was visible in your post at the time I made it).

Now that your post has updated with the new correct link you have been accepted and included in the lists.

Sorry about that, but there is nothing I can do about the site not updating in real time like it used to. You'll have to talk to Chipp and the rest of the management about the poorly implemented Huckster Platform Downgrade as they are the only ones who have any control over it.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> The problem is since the launch of the Huckster Platform, posts aren't always getting updated as quickly as they should. When I replied to your post the only link in it was the one to the nav.pSyc CPU-Z in it which is what I rejected. All of your edit's didn't appear until after I made my post (you can look in my post to see exactly what was visible in your post at the time I made it).
> Now that your post has updated with the new correct link you have been accepted and included in the lists.
> Sorry about that, but there is nothing I can do about the site not updating in real time like it used to. You'll have to talk to Chipp and the rest of the management about the poorly implemented Huckster Platform Downgrade as they are the only ones who have any control over it.


Thanks !
btw , i meant i was rejected becaus of CPU-Z , didnt know why thought 0.o. runned prime95 instead of SuperPI and it worked.

thanks again !!


----------



## nacholibre

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123825

on air

v6gt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nacholibre*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123825
> 
> on air
> v6gt


I'm wondering if anyone has read any posts before they posted....

Your validation would not be accepted for the same reason as the last few above.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigboom*
> 
> Still not on the list


...Please read the last few posts...


----------



## Dad2David

Hi,

Thanks for the membership! I saw myself on the list i5-2500K @ 4.43002 MHz!

quick question - how do i include the club on my signature, does that get added automatically in my future posts or do I have to edit my signature or something?

Thanks!

EDIT: Never mind, got the code from the 1st post, thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nacholibre*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123825
> 
> on air
> v6gt
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has read any posts before they posted....
> 
> Your validation would not be accepted for the same reason as the last few above.
Click to expand...

It sure doesn't appear that way. I've never understood the concept of posting in a thread without actually reading it first. For a thread of this size I can understand not reading all of it, but come on now. One has to be pretty lazy, self absorbed, subscribe to the me first attitude, or a combination to not at least read the first few posts, especially when it's Club where one needs to submit something. If one can't be bothered to read the first post, which has all of the pertinent information on what is required for membership as far as I'm concerned they don't belong in it. For that matter, they have no business participating in Forums in general.


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Like the rejected applications above you, you didn't check requirements. pc name is not acceptable must be ocn user name. see first page of this thread for information on making an acceptable submission.


For the record I did check and went back a revalidated it, but forgot to copy the right code. Try not to sound like such a dick.







Thanks.


----------



## Andstraus

i5 760 @4.0 Ghz


----------



## seasicksteave

i5-2500k @ 5.03 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124141


----------



## Wbroach23

Will this work its not my OCN User name but My PC has always been my gaming name BF3 BFBC2 and Origin use my BadMonkey it's in my sig







)) pleeease if not I'll have to do it again when I get home and do it right no biggy just thought I'de give this a shot while at work


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Will this work its not my OCN User name but My PC has always been my gaming name BF3 BFBC2 and Origin use my BadMonkey it's in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) pleeease if not I'll have to do it again when I get home and do it right no biggy just thought I'de give this a shot while at work


The rules are very strict. You'll most likely be rejected as soon as the system gets updated then PapaSmurf can get it finally updated


----------



## Wbroach23

*Update and fix:*

Ok Fixed it as I am currently home







Here it is


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2126044 can i join ???


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2126044 can i join ???


No...

lol


----------



## Bigboom

Thanks for adding me...I am sorry if I missed some information. I do read the forums...although, this one is particularly large and it is easy to overlook a specific post or two.

Thanks for your time


----------



## magicmike

magicmike
AMD 1100T X6 @ 4.022GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2126635


----------



## mathvn

can I join








[email protected]


----------



## Djmatrix32

AMD FX-4100 4.6ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127458


----------



## fuadm424

waddup overclock!

One issue: could not change name to my username, but fuad-pc = fuadm424


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuadm424*
> 
> 
> waddup overclock!
> One issue: could not change name to my username, but fuad-pc = fuadm424


PapaSmurf is very strict on his rules.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuadm424*
> 
> 
> waddup overclock!
> One issue: could not change name to my username, but fuad-pc = fuadm424


After you click validate in the next dropbox change the computer name in the name field to your OCN name, and then click submit.


----------



## blabla125

i am so happy with my i5 2500k i got 4 ghz without changing voltage but i only tried once i am actualy to lazy to oc


----------



## wizek

Count me in!


----------



## MFLucky

Can I join?


----------



## slip7777

Thanks for updating PapaSmurf, looks much cleaner and easier to read now. *Great job!*


----------



## fuadm424

Ok, got it to work this time:


----------



## Grath

Thermaltake
Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 4.25ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2131275

My first big overclock!


----------



## kinglewi

can i join??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132292


----------



## 2slick4u

here is a validation


----------



## ishimaru

My validation







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2133869


----------



## Rustynails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2134201


----------



## MsNikita

Here's mine...
Still not finished - kinda 'work in progress'...

All on air









*@4500.05 MHz*


*@4624.98 MHz*


There you go..

*@4800.05 MHz*


*@4924.56 MHz*




Updated


----------



## blabla125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ishimaru*
> 
> My validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2133869


what cooler you running ?


----------



## cvtmih

Add me in







Here's my validation :


----------



## Ironman517

If you want to update mine you can, I *used* to have an PII x4 965 @ 4GHz. I swapped out for a 2500k @ 5GHz
Updated Validation Link


----------



## moowey

Add me please


----------



## alancsalt

Better read the first page of the thread on how to put your OCN name in instead of your computer name so your next validation can be accepted.


----------



## moowey

Sorry my bad ill update when i get home









updated


----------



## 2slick4u

how come mine didnt get accepted?


----------



## Wbroach23

*Update and fix:*
Here it is if you can't find it


----------



## kinglewi




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> how come mine didnt get accepted?


The update has not happened yet. Your submission looks fine to me.

From page one:
Quote:


> Please note that the rosters aren't updated on a daily basis. I will try to do them at least once a week depending on the number of new submissions. Don't post or PM me asking why you aren't on the list yet unless there is a post stating UPDATED made AFTER your submission as it means that the rosters haven't been updated since your submission. And wait at LEAST a week after posting before asking why you aren't on the list yet.


----------



## blabla125

add me please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138758 so tired it midnight uggh


----------



## wTheOnew

Woot, finally hit my goal for air.

i7 930 @ 4.5


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> how come mine didnt get accepted?


Looks good me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139195
^ Q6700 I should re bench with more vcore







^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982 E6420


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have to double post, it wont let me edit and add.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083 E4300


----------



## alancsalt

I've had that problem with Huddler....shows in the edit page, but not in the submitted page....


----------



## metalhead008

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143731


----------



## cvtmih

Why I'm not being accepted? Should I double post?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Why I'm not being accepted? Should I double post?


The update has not happened yet. Your submission looks fine to me.

From page one:
Quote:


> Please note that the rosters aren't updated on a daily basis. I will try to do them at least once a week depending on the number of new submissions. Don't post or PM me asking why you aren't on the list yet unless there is a post stating UPDATED made AFTER your submission as it means that the rosters haven't been updated since your submission. And wait at LEAST a week after posting before asking why you aren't on the list yet.


----------



## Ravskie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2144255


----------



## jdthomas

jdthomas4181

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145001


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdthomas*
> 
> jdthomas4181
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145001


You are meant to replace your computer name with your OCN user name when you validate CPUZ, between clicking "validate" and "submit". It's part of the entry requirements as set out on the first page of this thread. Just a heads up. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Wbroach23

Edit: When is the update? I just thought I saw that it said he updated lol


----------



## kinglewi

Add me:


----------



## macropower

macropower
Athlon II X3 @ 4000.33 MHz
Proof.


----------



## techjesse

Update







E8500 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004393
i7 930 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048724

4 cores 8 Threads


----------



## Silverlight

More additions for me -

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148403
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148162
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147578


----------



## cvtmih

You can update mine :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150480


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Edit: When is the update? I just thought I saw that it said he updated lol


It'll happen.


----------



## Braaapp




----------



## Xaero330

Add me


----------



## Reactions

Add me too! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2159316

4017.91 MHz at 1.23v (HT On). Haven't primed it yet, but it was stable through 20 runs of IBT.


----------



## General_Kerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Wow, nice chip for ~$35.


Yea









It even runs stable at 4.7 on dice, videogames and all.
both cores


----------



## Jimcy

tryin to join the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160777


----------



## ProperFish

Name: ProperFish (Can be confirmed by my Steam 'Also known as' list... and any other website, basically.)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161919



I was able to reach 4GHz on my Wolfdale Pentium E6800!
... why is noone using that CPU? Didn't seem to find that exact number among the members of the club - it overclocks insanely easy.


----------



## Sediss

Intel i7 930 @ 4.3(4.26) Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2162241


----------



## Andstraus

Repost Just in case I did it wrong: Lynfield i5 760 @4.0Ghz


----------



## We Gone

One more time


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/12hrs46.jpg/


----------



## rdr09

pls. consider my unusual Phenom II x 6 1600T . . .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2163366

thanks.


----------



## Aazelion

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2163460









Cheers.


----------



## Malamute3511

Malamute3511
AMD Phenom II x6 1100t (Thuban)
4018.1Ghz (exact from CPU-Z)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161235


----------



## Pis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2163869


----------



## VL92

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164465


----------



## Xaero330

I think the OP has abandoned this thread :/


----------



## Matt-Matt

Here

It's MAT-PC it's still called MAT-PC if you want proof, but i don't have this processor anymore as i sold it for a Q9400 (which doesn't make 4GHz of course)

I've got almost the same specs as listed there all that time ago. I can provide more proof if you want?
Unless that doesn't count and an *Old* CPU won't allow me to be in the club?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Here
> It's MAT-PC it's still called MAT-PC if you want proof, but i don't have this processor anymore as i sold it for a Q9400 (which doesn't make 4GHz of course)
> I've got almost the same specs as listed there all that time ago. I can provide more proof if you want?
> Unless that doesn't count and an *Old* CPU won't allow me to be in the club?


The rules are on the first page of the thread. They are the same for most OCN clubs and lists. This is a frequently queried rule, but it says OCN user name.... Anyway, see what Papa Smurf says.......


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The rules are on the first page of the thread. They are the same for most OCN clubs and lists. This is a frequently queried rule, but it says OCN user name.... Anyway, see what Papa Smurf says.......


Yeah i know that's why i was asking! ...


----------



## Cyrious

I have upgrades coming! A corsair H50 and a EVGA 122-YW-E173-RX Motherboard that can overclock considerably better than my current 650i POS board. So when they arrive i can finally get that almighty 4.2-4.3ghz overclock that i have always wanted.

And then i get to slushbucket my Pentium D







5GHZ here i come


----------



## iTravis

Ha, I'm glad my good old 920 @ 4.6Ghz is still up there. Time for a change I guess








Core i7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165624


----------



## techjesse

Papa Smurf, Merry Christmas







TJ


----------



## Malamute3511

i posted every thing i needed to join the club. Do i just wait for a PM or how this work lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Nah, you just wait for PapaSmurf to do an update.


----------



## Xaero330

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nah, you just wait for PapaSmurf to do an update.


If he even does an update


----------



## notwil

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2166601


----------



## kbrandon1

My validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167271

OCN: kbrandon1


----------



## MattGarner

Here's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167624

OCN: MattGarner


----------



## jdthomas

sorry my bad... please add!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168508


----------



## theamdman

The First Sempron.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2169527
and i still got some headroom.


----------



## Halostryker

I'm in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170785

also I have a build log here if interested








http://www.overclock.net/t/1186739/all-purpose-student-gaming-build-warning-pictures


----------



## Malamute3511

well since i posted my gpuz shot id say like 10 others have lol. I saw papasmurf i think it was is in charge. Where are u Papa we want in u about to have a mob on ur hands







We want in lol


----------



## Moneo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171908


----------



## OverClocker55

Here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173473
Im in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173473
> Im in?


You'll need to bump it a bit higher. Papa knocks back 3999.9MHz so 3990 won't quite make it. You really have to get that 4 or better.....stick to it


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You'll need to bump it a bit higher. Papa knocks back 3999.9MHz so 3990 won't quite make it. You really have to get that 4 or better.....stick to it


If you look at the FSB it's at in that shot (and the multiplier). You'll notice that it's actually set for 4GHz, it's just the FSB being a dog.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173473
> Im in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to bump it a bit higher. Papa knocks back 3999.9MHz so 3990 won't quite make it. You really have to get that 4 or better.....stick to it
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You'll need to bump it a bit higher. Papa knocks back 3999.9MHz so 3990 won't quite make it. You really have to get that 4 or better.....stick to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the FSB it's at in that shot (and the multiplier). You'll notice that it's actually set for 4GHz, it's just the FSB being a dog.
Click to expand...

Easy fix with Sandy. if you bump the Bclk in BIOS (UEFI) to 100, it'll hit 4.0Ghz, and you more than likely won't need to do anything else.


----------



## codemanrose

Well....was able to get it to my official goal. You can update my old one with this. Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173805


----------



## codemanrose

Sorry, forgot the link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173805


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176883
Okay so i went ahead and did more


----------



## slice259

Slice259
Core i5 750 @ 4.2 GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2175292

Thanks


----------



## travesty

been meaning to add mine for a while.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910883


----------



## tcung82

in there like swimwear

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176660


----------



## Comatosed

I was just about to suggest about starting the 5ghz club since 4ghz is so popular now and then i see the start the 5ghz pole


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comatosed*
> 
> I was just about to suggest about starting the 5ghz club since 4ghz is so popular now and then i see the start the 5ghz pole


The 5GHz already exist, even, a 6GHz also exist. Take a look of my signature.


----------



## Methodical

Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225


----------



## glinux

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2174717

In please


----------



## Methodical

For some reason mine did not post in my original post and I don't see an edit button, so I am reposting here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> For some reason mine did not post in my original post and I don't see an edit button, so I am reposting here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225


The edit button is the pencil, by the red flag, bottom left of your posts


----------



## Riott77

Add me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2180530

A little warm on an H50, but gonna change that soon.


----------



## Comatosed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> The 5GHz already exist, even, a 6GHz also exist. Take a look of my signature.


Ahh yeah, its probly being buried with all the 4ghz hitters


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> For some reason mine did not post in my original post and I don't see an edit button, so I am reposting here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The edit button is the pencil, by the red flag, bottom left of your posts
Click to expand...

Thanks. I would not have thunk it


----------



## Ricwin

Yea... I managed it. But will no doubt kill the motherboard in doing so (damn those MSI MOSFETS)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181632


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Yea... I managed it. But will no doubt kill the motherboard in doing so (damn those MSI MOSFETS)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181632


Your validation needs to have Ricwin where u have Ric-PC.. Check the very first page of this thread for details on how...you would'na want to miss the next "intake"....


----------



## CharlieRichards

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181790


----------



## Hillskill

My sig rig @ 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183346


----------



## Ricwin

Lol. Good point. Thought i had changed that before validating.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188134

Much better.


----------



## ponywithaids

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188785
am I doing it right?
i5 650 @ 4.1 ghz


----------



## slice259

The guy that is managing this is gone. Last login of 11/30/11.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> The guy that is managing this is gone. Last login of 11/30/11.


"The guy", Papa Smurf", would have to have serious difficulties not to be here, having put so much time and diligence into this thread already.


----------



## theo87

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2190178










after doing so my gpu started to show off ^_^


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "The guy", Papa Smurf", would have to have serious difficulties not to be here, having put so much time and diligence into this thread already.


the platform migration broke the OP (changed it from bbcode to HTML) to the point where he found it too difficult to try to edit new information into it, so yeah, hes gone


----------



## Schmuckley

zosma powah!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2186279


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "The guy", Papa Smurf", would have to have serious difficulties not to be here, having put so much time and diligence into this thread already.


Yeah you don't know what happens to people on forums half the time.. The guy might be horribly sick! D: I.E Cancer or the likes, while i wish this upon no-one it does happen! D:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> zosma powah!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2186279


Nice! Tried unlocking it by any chance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> the platform migration broke the OP (changed it from bbcode to HTML) to the point where he found it too difficult to try to edit new information into it, so yeah, hes gone


Ohh, i see now.. But he's inactive on these forums totally now? :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2190178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after doing so my gpu started to show off ^_^


Nice 1GHz overclock you have there!








What sort of temps are you getting?


----------



## phillyd

in


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> the platform migration broke the OP (changed it from bbcode to HTML) to the point where he found it too difficult to try to edit new information into it, so yeah, hes gone


What makes you so certain of this?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> the platform migration broke the OP (changed it from bbcode to HTML) to the point where he found it too difficult to try to edit new information into it, so yeah, hes gone
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you so certain of this?
Click to expand...

i do believe he said so himself on one of his last posts to the thread


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i do believe he said so himself on one of his last posts to the thread


Not that I can find. I find a thread where he found a way round it, but not anything that says to me he has given up.

"See all posts by PapaSmurf" See all posts by PapaSmurf

You may or may not be correct though. Knowing that Admin has our email addresses it may be good to get an enquiry sent by Chipp or admin to try to clarify.

Last time the demise of PapaSmurf was predicted he rose again.


----------



## BizzareRide

Mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192571


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not that I can find. I find a thread where he found a way round it, but not anything that says to me he has given up.
> "See all posts by PapaSmurf" See all posts by PapaSmurf
> You may or may not be correct though. Knowing that Admin has our email addresses it may be good to get an enquiry sent by Chipp or admin to try to clarify.
> Last time the demise of PapaSmurf was predicted he rose again.


he hasnt logged on since 11/30/11 i believe


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, that is definitely correct. Administration have just sent an email. Hopefully we will get a reply to resolve our speculations.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yes, that is definitely correct. Administration have just sent an email.


since i'm stable @ 4, i put the title in my sig.


----------



## ranviper

Add me, I just did mine today! Stable at 4.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2193814


----------



## Lukegrimbley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195464


----------



## Cyrious

lets try this again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195634


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125815


----------



## Captain Mayhem

well, the i5 760 oc thread is kind of dead, so I'll post what i'm at so far in this thread.

I'm at 4.2ghz right now, and I'm still tweaking my settings. I'm going to try and reapply my hyper212+ when the new tube of gelid GC2 gets here, and try for another push.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> well, the i5 760 oc thread is kind of dead, so I'll post what i'm at so far in this thread.
> 
> I'm at 4.2ghz right now, and I'm still tweaking my settings. I'm going to try and reapply my hyper212+ when the new tube of gelid GC2 gets here, and try for another push.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125815


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> lets try this again
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195634


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195464


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Add me, I just did mine today! Stable at 4.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2193814


op is no longer active. you can take the sig, but you wont get on the list.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> op is no longer active. you can take the sig, but you wont get on the list.


A mod should fix this, and make it say "NOT UPDATED"

In all seriousness, the "UPDATED" tag should be removed..


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> op is no longer active. you can take the sig, but you wont get on the list.


Oh, that makes sense.

Well in that case yes a mod should edit the title. lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Administration have sent an email to the Op to clarify the status of this thread. It will get sorted one way or another, but may well take a bit more time.


----------



## Captain Mayhem

a little disappointing, but it's okay. I'm just happy to see how far I can push this cpu.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Administration have sent an email to the Op to clarify the status of this thread. It will get sorted one way or another, but may well take a bit more time.


we may need to find a new thread admin


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> we may need to find a new thread admin


I'd be happy to share a new 4GHz thread with someone else, or take ownership of this one with someone else.. Just to lessen the chance of something like this happening again!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> we may need to find a new thread admin
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to share a new 4GHz thread with someone else, or take ownership of this one with someone else.. Just to lessen the chance of something like this happening again!
Click to expand...

id love to help!


----------



## ranviper

Sig doesn't seem to be working. Can anyone fix that?








Thanks


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Sig doesn't seem to be working. Can anyone fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[b][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&t=525748]_.=4 GHz Overclock Club=._[/URL][/b]:clock:[/center]


----------



## alancsalt

In my sig it looks like:

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] 4 GHz Overclock Club <img alt="" class="inlineimg" src="/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif" title="Post Flame Small"

Welcome to Huddler.......


----------



## phillyd

the one i put is identical to the one most have


----------



## ranviper

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the one i put is identical to the one most have


My sig was in BB until the change to Huddler. I didn't make it php. Certainly yours is what most people entered originally. I just wonder how many Huddler changed, and why.....what item in the sig decided.....


----------



## phillyd

well it looks correct on the current one. the only difference is the bold and the symbols. i always assumed they were decoration. guess not.

try this...

Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[b][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&t=525748] 4 GHz Overclock Club [/URL][/b]:clock:[/center]


----------



## LuminatX

well, if the OP decides to come back and update, heres mine for now.
will probably go higher once I get another cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204995


----------



## Aiight

Is this still being updated?

I'll throw mine up here anyway too..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199068


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aiight*
> 
> Is this still being updated?
> 
> I'll throw mine up here anyway too..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199068


nope!
just take the sig

Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[b][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&t=525748] 4 GHz Overclock Club [/URL][/b]:clock:[/center]

also why the 48x multiplier with 100 bus speed? why not 24x and 200 bus speed?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aiight*
> 
> Is this still being updated?
> 
> I'll throw mine up here anyway too..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope!
> just take the sig
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center]:clock:[b][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&t=525748] 4 GHz Overclock Club [/URL][/b]:clock:[/center]
> 
> also why the 48x multiplier with 100 bus speed? why not 24x and 200 bus speed?
Click to expand...

You can't overclock sandy bridge like that. It can only overclock with the multiplier


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> You can't overclock sandy bridge like that. It can only overclock with the multiplier


never knew that.
so sandy bridge's bus speed is 100 default?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> never knew that.
> so sandy bridge's bus speed is 100 default?


Yep, afaik you can change it to 101 etc, up to about 110? Don't quote me,

I do know you can use say 101 and 51x multi for stability sometimes and that works, so basically if you have a 5.2GHz overclock you've got a 52x multi








Makes it easier, instead of all the different FSB's between each separate model.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yep, afaik you can change it to 101 etc, up to about 110? Don't quote me,
> 
> I do know you can use say 101 and 51x multi for stability sometimes and that works, so basically if you have a 5.2GHz overclock you've got a 52x multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it easier, instead of all the different FSB's between each separate model.


fsb's on every am3 ive ever seen are 200.
and its annoying. i have a cheap calculator on my computer desk to keep track of my overclocks. i have a non-black edition so i can only change the bus speed.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> fsb's on every am3 ive ever seen are 200.
> and its annoying. i have a cheap calculator on my computer desk to keep track of my overclocks. i have a non-black edition so i can only change the bus speed.


I see, same. But i use my phone calculator or Windows Calculator!
Or my maths head!









But 200 x 20 is easy, that's 4000mhz or 4GHz... just half the 200 and double the 20. Same for 21 and 200..
That would be errr

100 x 42 = 4200mhz


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> fsb's on every am3 ive ever seen are 200.
> and its annoying. i have a cheap calculator on my computer desk to keep track of my overclocks. i have a non-black edition so i can only change the bus speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, same. But i use my phone calculator or Windows Calculator!
> Or my maths head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 200 x 20 is easy, that's 4000mhz or 4GHz... just half the 200 and double the 20. Same for 21 and 200..
> That would be errr
> 
> 100 x 42 = 4200mhz
Click to expand...

the problem is...
i want to get to 3.4 GHz this run
multiplier locked at 14...
i can do this in my head. but i dnt want to lol. and id use my phone calc but its not easy to use.
and you have to have ur computer on for windows calc


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> well it looks correct on the current one. the only difference is the bold and the symbols. i always assumed they were decoration. guess not.
> try this...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center]:clock:[b][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&t=525748] 4 GHz Overclock Club [/URL][/b]:clock:[/center]


I get the impression that you are missing what I'm saying.

Before the new look which is called "Huddler" everything was entered in bb code. Huddler is an "interactive content management front end" quite different from bulletin boards/forums of the past. Editing can occur in two modes - bb code or a "rich text editor"

In the changeover Huddler altered original posts, deciding some were "rich text" and others were BB code. The unfortunate part of this is that once something is tagged as "Rich Text" there's no changing it back to bb code in editing terms.

That's one of the things that upset Papa Smurf. His editing options had all changed.

One of the annoying things for me is that Huddler seems to have decided my sig is rich text, so I can't edit it with BB code like the old 4 GHz Club siggy. I'm sure there are others at OCN with the same "problem".

The bold and the symbols are decorations, just as you assumed, but my siggy is no longer editable in BB code mode, only Rich text mode, and they behave very differently, even if what you see onscreen looks the same. In my siggy editor the code looks like:

Code:



Code:


[URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=525748][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] 4 GHz Overclock Club [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL]

Yours looks more like what you have above.

And by now I've probably completely bored you all to death....but for those whose siggy editor does look like mine, there's the "code"


----------



## phillyd

woah. i recall seeing a post where he complained about that...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> fsb's on every am3 ive ever seen are 200.
> and its annoying. i have a cheap calculator on my computer desk to keep track of my overclocks. i have a non-black edition so i can only change the bus speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, same. But i use my phone calculator or Windows Calculator!
> Or my maths head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 200 x 20 is easy, that's 4000mhz or 4GHz... just half the 200 and double the 20. Same for 21 and 200..
> That would be errr
> 
> 100 x 42 = 4200mhz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the problem is...
> i want to get to 3.4 GHz this run
> multiplier locked at 14...
> i can do this in my head. but i dnt want to lol. and id use my phone calc but its not easy to use.
> and you have to have ur computer on for windows calc
Click to expand...

So you want 242 FSB or so? That's not hard to do from 200MHz, if i were you i'd set it at 240 while turning down the ram divider to a more suited speed, and put the processor voltage up a bit. Should hit that easily, unless you have a bad chip


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So you want 242 FSB or so? That's not hard to do from 200MHz, if i were you i'd set it at 240 while turning down the ram divider to a more suited speed, and put the processor voltage up a bit. Should hit that easily, unless you have a bad chip


lol it was theoretical. but yeah the math is what i was pointing out


----------



## shinigamibob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2202227

New record for me. Took a couple hours to get, but I'm proud of it. Its nowhere near stable for anything stressful, but its ok for light web browsing









i7 950 @ 4.665Ghz @ 1.48v


----------



## Defunctronin

Meant to join quite a while ago, but I always forgot. So, here I am.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2202259
1090's are so easy to OC.


----------



## UserNameisTaken

edit: wrong thread


----------



## vulpecula

I should have an update for my rig soon. I disabled HT and increased my QPI voltage to see how much more I could push my Overclock.

Ran at 4.64Ghz at 1.42vcore for 8 hours last night in Prime95 Blend and no errors. Highest temp recorded in RealTemp GT overnight was 72*C and that was about an hour into running Prime95.

Bumped the bclk up a little this morning and running Prime95 Blend again. We'll see how it looks after I get home from work later today.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


----------



## phillyd

this thread isn't being updated. take the sig (theres one on the last few pages)


----------



## Yankee495

Had my 955 BE at 4 Ghz since I got the Core Contact Freezer.
It would do it on the stock cooler, but I didn't like the temp. Now it is 30c idle/45c load.

Count me in. Hope I got this in the right place.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203843


----------



## Igor Perusco

Phew! Barely got there.. sign me up http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204652


----------



## PapaSmurf

To everyone who has submitted an entry I am in the process of adding all of the accepted ones. As long as you followed the simple instructions found in the first post you will be added sometime this week. If you didn't then you'll need to resubmit with the correct information (normally just using your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field).

This new Huckster platform (what a downgrade) is making this more difficult. It takes 5 minutes for a page to load at home, even using the minimum 10 posts per page view. The only time I can work on this is when I get a chance to get to the local library with it's faster internet connection, but bad weather up here in the Frozen Tundra has knocked their internet out several of the times I been there making it all but impossible to keep up with things. I will get caught up this week unless something really horendous happens.


----------



## Aleslammer

Same Q6700 dif MB
Aleslammer http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154337


----------



## Shogon

1.345V on a EVGA z68 FTW


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> To everyone who has submitted an entry I am in the process of adding all of the accepted ones. As long as you followed the simple instructions found in the first post you will be added sometime this week. If you didn't then you'll need to resubmit with the correct information (normally just using your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field).
> This new Huckster platform (what a downgrade) is making this more difficult. It takes 5 minutes for a page to load at home, even using the minimum 10 posts per page view. The only time I can work on this is when I get a chance to get to the local library with it's faster internet connection, but bad weather up here in the Frozen Tundra has knocked their internet out several of the times I been there making it all but impossible to keep up with things. I will get caught up this week unless something really horendous happens.


I only have my E8500 CPU-Z validated with my PC name.. I can prove that it's me as i have identical specs still apart from the CPU.

this is the 4GHz run (it ran that for most of the time i had it)
Wth? My Q9400 keeps getting rejected... here it is anyway.
Compare the specs,


----------



## Shoplifter216

YAY got her there finally. Ran prime95 stable for 12+ hrs too.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204862


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> YAY got her there finally. Ran prime95 stable for 12+ hrs too.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204862


If you want to be accepted you should redo that with your OCN name in the name field. There are instructions on the very first page of this thread on how to do this. It is a condition of entry to this club.


----------



## venkatreddytx

My stable validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205448


----------



## TinGolon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venkatreddytx*
> 
> My stable validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205448


4.7ghz @ 1.32v ? ... a beauty !

... congratulations man !


----------



## Shoplifter216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you want to be accepted you should redo that with your OCN name in the name field. There are instructions on the very first page of this thread on how to do this. It is a condition of entry to this club.


Whoops my bad. Fixed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205897


----------



## Whitehair

Whitehair
i5 2500K
4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2206904


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> To everyone who has submitted an entry I am in the process of adding all of the accepted ones. As long as you followed the simple instructions found in the first post you will be added sometime this week. If you didn't then you'll need to resubmit with the correct information (normally just using your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field).
> 
> This new Huckster platform (what a downgrade) is making this more difficult. It takes 5 minutes for a page to load at home, even using the minimum 10 posts per page view. The only time I can work on this is when I get a chance to get to the local library with it's faster internet connection, but bad weather up here in the Frozen Tundra has knocked their internet out several of the times I been there making it all but impossible to keep up with things. I will get caught up this week unless something really horendous happens.


PapaSmurf... Welcome back.. was starting to get worried about you.


----------



## TimUK

Here:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208361


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimUK*
> 
> Here:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2207962


you're going to have to redo yours, and stress your cpu a bit so it will apply the OC.
as the cpuid you provided juts shows stock.

just givin you a heads up.


----------



## TimUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> you're going to have to redo yours, and stress your cpu a bit so it will apply the OC.
> as the cpuid you provided juts shows stock.
> just givin you a heads up.


Sorry didn't notice, i updated it now.

And thanks for letting me know.


----------



## HalfWayCrook

HalfWayCrook
i7 930
4.08GHz


----------



## ezz1r

Gents here you go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209933

E


----------



## Killam0n

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209960

I am also 100% stable



AND my super pi / hyper pi scores are even FASTER now

(in 14 sec range 4 thread)
(in 10 sec range 1 thread)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Got this one at 1am EST.







30degrees idle.

Proof


----------



## Thermalbake420

•







Thermalbaked420









•AMD FX-6100/OR-B2








•







4138.96MHz

•Air cooling \ 7 case fans - Idle temps = [CPU\35-36c] [Mobo\28-30c] [GPU\35-38c] [Loads increase temps normally by 8-10points]









•







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208660


----------



## Hamy144

me!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2212651


----------



## LuminatX

still no update!


----------



## vinton13

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214625


----------



## vulpecula

Updating mine. It's stable too!! 26 hours in Prime 95. 20 Runs of IBT. 20 hours of folding at this point too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215920


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> lets try this again
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195634


Your previous submission was a higher OC than this one. If this is a different E5300 then I can add both, otherwise I'll just keep the faster one of the two.

Everyone else has been updated except for the following who didn't take the time to read the instructions found in the first post and posted an invalid submission. I'm not going to waste my time and post what is wrong for each of them, you can do that yourself. It isn't that difficult as 99% of the time it's either your OC wasn't a full 4GHz or you didn't have your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field in your CPU-Z validation, you failed to post the LINK to your submission (a screen shot of it isn't acceptable, or the CPU-Z validation states it was rejected, Fix the error and resubmit and you'll be added in the next round. If you don't see yourself added in this round *CHECK YOUR SUBMISSION TO MAKE SURE THAT IT MEETS THE REQUIREMENTS* before re-posting it. I'm sure that there were several others that had problems than the ones listed below, but I'm not going to take the time to go back through and look for them again. It's too much work with the new platform to do that.

I don't understand why there are so many invalid submissions though. The instructions are clearly spelled out and anyone with a 4th grade education should be able to understand them.

I'll probably be switching to GoogleDocs for the next round of updates, as it's just too much hassle to work with Huckster. I just have to figure out an easy way to import the existing lists into a Spreadsheet as it would take way to long to transfer them one at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdthomas*
> 
> jdthomas4181
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145001


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero330*
> 
> Add me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProperFish*
> 
> Name: ProperFish (Can be confirmed by my Steam 'Also known as' list... and any other website, basically.)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161919
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to reach 4GHz on my Wolfdale Pentium E6800!
> ... why is noone using that CPU? Didn't seem to find that exact number among the members of the club - it overclocks insanely easy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malamute3511*
> 
> Malamute3511
> AMD Phenom II x6 1100t (Thuban)
> 4018.1Ghz (exact from CPU-Z)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161235


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Here
> 
> It's MAT-PC it's still called MAT-PC if you want proof, but i don't have this processor anymore as i sold it for a Q9400 (which doesn't make 4GHz of course)
> 
> I've got almost the same specs as listed there all that time ago. I can provide more proof if you want?
> Unless that doesn't count and an *Old* CPU won't allow me to be in the club?


The submission HAS to be in your OCN User Name. There are absolutely NO exceptions. I'm sorry if you no longer have that CPU to redo it, but if I make an exception for one I'll have to make it for everyone which defeats the entire purpose. I have numerous submissions I would like to make to various OC clubs here at OCN that were made while I was on another forum, but I can't as they are in that forums User Name. A couple of them were 1 GHz over stock Socket 462 (A) Athlons (you won't find a lot of them around) and some Socket 939 Opty 165's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> Ha, I'm glad my good old 920 @ 4.6Ghz is still up there. Time for a change I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core i7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165624


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173473
> Im in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcung82*
> 
> in there like swimwear
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176660


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glinux*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2174717
> 
> In please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Yea... I managed it. But will no doubt kill the motherboard in doing so (damn those MSI MOSFETS)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181632


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Add me, I just did mine today! Stable at 4.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2193814


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igor Perusco*
> 
> Phew! Barely got there.. sign me up http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204652


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> To everyone who has submitted an entry I am in the process of adding all of the accepted ones. As long as you followed the simple instructions found in the first post you will be added sometime this week. If you didn't then you'll need to resubmit with the correct information (normally just using your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field).
> This new Huckster platform (what a downgrade) is making this more difficult. It takes 5 minutes for a page to load at home, even using the minimum 10 posts per page view. The only time I can work on this is when I get a chance to get to the local library with it's faster internet connection, but bad weather up here in the Frozen Tundra has knocked their internet out several of the times I been there making it all but impossible to keep up with things. I will get caught up this week unless something really horendous happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have my E8500 CPU-Z validated with my PC name.. I can prove that it's me as i have identical specs still apart from the CPU.
> 
> this is the 4GHz run (it ran that for most of the time i had it)
> Wth? My Q9400 keeps getting rejected... here it is anyway.
> Compare the specs,
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> YAY got her there finally. Ran prime95 stable for 12+ hrs too.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204862


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezz1r*
> 
> Gents here you go:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209933
> 
> E


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermalbake420*
> 
> •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermalbaked420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •AMD FX-6100/OR-B2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4138.96MHz
> 
> •Air cooling \ 7 case fans - Idle temps = [CPU\35-36c] [Mobo\28-30c] [GPU\35-38c] [Loads increase temps normally by 8-10points]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208660


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## MFLucky

Thanks for the update PapaSmurf


----------



## Asustweaker

Here you go!!


----------



## mkclan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218193


----------



## Yankee495

Well it looks like I didn't make the club...

Name matches...

Link to validation was included...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203843

It is over 4Ghz...

Anyone see anything wrong? Maybe just over looked.

Got 4.2 the other day with good temps...not stable...going to read up on the memory divider...
It went to 1:2=420 Mhz....


----------



## Schmuckley

guy above me didn't get added..









add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215467


----------



## Boyd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219094


----------



## Yankee495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> guy above me didn't get added..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215467


Hey Schmuckley, they're gonna have to start a whole new club if you keep acting like that!

I'm sure my 955 will do a bit more with a tweak or something...memory was the problem...

But 4 Ghz is for sure its sweet spot for temps and default v...


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125


----------



## kapar07

my 955 at 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219265


----------



## Yankee495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapar07*
> 
> my 955 at 4.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219265


Hey Kapar,

I see your memory ratio went to 1:2 402 Mhz.

How do we keep the mem at 3:10 ratio? 666.5 Mhz

Mine did this when I set the bus to 210, but I don't understand the memory ratio.


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glinux*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2174717
> In please


Well that one was the one validation that I didn't do right









BUT, here's a better one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219354


----------



## kapar07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> Hey Kapar,
> I see your memory ratio went to 1:2 402 Mhz.
> How do we keep the mem at 3:10 ratio? 666.5 Mhz
> Mine did this when I set the bus to 210, but I don't understand the memory ratio.


My memory ratio is tied to the cpu bus speed which is at 200, the only thing i do is go to dram configiration on the bios and increase the multiplier to 4. My mem ratio is already set at 1:2. Most ram memory is tied to the same speed as your cpu bus speed unless you have a really high end motherboard, which is asynchronous configuration. So if you wanna keep a ratio of 3:10 at 666.5 Mhz set your multiplier to 3.3. Let's that if i were to increase my cpu clock speed to 300 mhz, my ram would run at 1200 mhz, which it can't handle, so i would have to decrease the multiplier to 5.33 at get 1066mhz. But i wouldn't get into all the sorts of things as they can cause a lot of instability issues if you don't get them right. Just increase your multiplier to 3.33 and if you wanna go higher you can but also increase your ram voltage too. Your mem ratio is already set, just mess around with the multiplier. hope this helps


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Here you go!!












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218193












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> Well it looks like I didn't make the club...
> 
> Name matches...
> 
> Link to validation was included...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203843
> 
> It is over 4Ghz...
> 
> Anyone see anything wrong? Maybe just over looked.
> 
> Got 4.2 the other day with good temps...not stable...going to read up on the memory divider...
> It went to 1:2=420 Mhz....


I have no idea what you are talking about. You were added in the last update and it is there (I just checked).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> guy above me didn't get added..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215467


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219094


The guy above you was added in the last update on Wednesday.










You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapar07*
> 
> my 955 at 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219265












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glinux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glinux*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2174717
> In please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that one was the one validation that I didn't do right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, here's a better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219354
Click to expand...











You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## pn0yb0i

I'm IN!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> I'm IN!












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

add me plz!


----------



## Lapta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222697


----------



## Rolly103090

Hey, can i get in on this?


----------



## Ryanhabs

This is my 24/7 setup 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224558

I'll see what I can do about going higher but no promises


----------



## Yankee495

Sorry about that! I was smoking, um, It was a busy day...I just overlooked it.


----------



## vulpecula

Yet another new one for me -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226921

Stable in Prime95 (blend) for 12 hours too! Temps are upper 60's to mid 70's.


----------



## teky929rr

Sup everyone, just joining the club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> add me plz!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lapta*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222697











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolly103090*
> 
> Hey, can i get in on this?


Not until you go back, read the requirements in the first post, and post a submission that meets them.









Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> This is my 24/7 setup
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224558
> 
> I'll see what I can do about going higher but no promises


You'll need to to join as that submission doesn't meet the submission requirements either.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> Sorry about that! I was smoking, um, It was a busy day...I just overlooked it.


It happens. You weren't the first, and unfortunately you more than likely won't be the last to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulpecula*
> 
> Yet another new one for me -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226921
> 
> Stable in Prime95 (blend) for 12 hours too! Temps are upper 60's to mid 70's.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teky929rr*
> 
> Sup everyone, just joining the club.


Not with that submission you won't.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Rolly103090

My bad, is this better?


----------



## teky929rr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Not with that submission you won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


LOL well played. Here's the new one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227811


----------



## mkclan

This is my new 24/7 setup http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2228134


----------



## Ryanhabs

I made sure to follow the steps in the gif on page 1 this time.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2228901


----------



## Cee

Finally, hands on an unlocked motherboard (previously had a cheap factory locked motherboard







)



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229199

PC just restarts anything after 178 FSB, max IMC voltage is 1.2v







, could that be the reason?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolly103090*
> 
> My bad, is this better?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teky929rr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Not with that submission you won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL well played. Here's the new one.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227811
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> This is my new 24/7 setup http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2228134











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I made sure to follow the steps in the gif on page 1 this time.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2228901











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cee*
> 
> Finally, hands on an unlocked motherboard (previously had a cheap factory locked motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229199
> 
> PC just restarts anything after 178 FSB, max IMC voltage is 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could that be the reason?


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


----------



## NoGuru

And another one. This one is a 960T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## Silent Knight

I think i'd better say hi and introduce myself with this








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413


Cheap CPU,cheap mobo and a Venomous X.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> I think i'd better say hi and introduce myself with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413
> 
> Cheap CPU,cheap mobo and a Venomous X.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> And another one. This one is a 960T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049












You'll be added in the next update.

Someone getting bored with Intel???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> I think i'd better say hi and introduce myself with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413
> 
> 
> Cheap CPU,cheap mobo and a Venomous X.












You'll be added in the next update.

As long as you had fun, whatever works.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> I think i'd better say hi and introduce myself with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413
> 
> Cheap CPU,cheap mobo and a Venomous X.
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, started to run out of Intel CPU's and since they stopped scaling with cold, meh.

Just did this one a few minutes ago http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232696

Burned through 30L of LN2 in 2 days


----------



## Lancerz

Add me to the club http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232889


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Took me a while, but...


----------



## Silent Knight

Same stuffs,different CPU









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234071


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234724
Been a little board with BF3 XD

Should mention i don't run Dry ice or LN2(for now) just a little H100 XD


----------



## TwiggLe

Sign me up!

Phenom II X4 960T 3.0ghz Stock

to 4.2ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235079
With or Without the extra cores unlocked I'm prime95 stable for 24hrs
I just locked the extra 2 cores as I was trying to get higher in my OC.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> And another one. This one is a 960T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


Holy crap how did you get that...

Edit: I see locked all but 1 core ect.. I know it's a high OC but what's the point of it if you have to lock all but 1 core?


----------



## ACM

2500k @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.282 Vcore stable pretty good?

I just switched over from AMD so I have no idea.


----------



## mkclan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235222 I like this chip and CM hyper 212+


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Holy crap how did you get that...
> Edit: I see locked all but 1 core ect.. I know it's a high OC but what's the point of it if you have to lock all but 1 core?


It will do 6.55 with 6 cores but I was going to pure frequency.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Holy crap how did you get that...
> Edit: I see locked all but 1 core ect.. I know it's a high OC but what's the point of it if you have to lock all but 1 core?


This is the point/s
http://www.hwbot.org/user/noguru/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is the point/s
> http://www.hwbot.org/user/noguru/


Thanks ACS


----------



## Dreamcatcher83

Sign me up

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235839


----------



## TwiggLe

I wish I could get 4.5ghz stable even with just 4 cores.


----------



## Silent Knight

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236407


Damn CPU just couldn't stable at 4.8GHz







So my 5GHz dream is shattered


----------



## Methodical

Here's my updated data. I am now at 4.6ghz (up from 4.4ghz).. I guess I could go higher, but I'd get the H80 or H100 before doing so, but happy with the results for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236301


----------



## Clairvoyant129

5.0GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214851

Cinebench:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236407
> 
> Damn CPU just couldn't stable at 4.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my 5GHz dream is shattered


Come to think of it, don't think I've seen an 1156 i7 get 5GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Come to think of it, don't think I've seen an 1156 i7 get 5GHz


Oh yeah, they will. I think it's the 655 or something that will do 6 GHz under LN2 and a couple others. Come to think of it, I never benched 1156....no, no, no, gotta skip some.


----------



## marsey99

can i get another in?

ty papa


----------



## Silent Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Come to think of it, don't think I've seen an 1156 i7 get 5GHz


Actually there's 2 submission on hwbot.org with an i7 860 @5GHz and 5.1GHz,with air cooling.That was my initial goal.

But i think my ES has reached its limit and i couldn't push it anymore.Shame that it couldn't break 4.8GHz mark.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> Actually there's 2 submission on hwbot.org with an i7 860 @5GHz and 5.1GHz,with air cooling.That was my initial goal.
> But i think my ES has reached its limit and i couldn't push it anymore.Shame that it couldn't break 4.8GHz mark.


You dun good anyway.









What was ambient temp? Maybe wait for a cold snap...

Oh but Noguru, whyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Silent Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You dun good anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was ambient temp? Maybe wait for a cold snap...
> Oh but Noguru, whyyyyyyyy?


Thanks.








Ambient temp was around 18 degrees Celsius,i'm not sure if it'd ever be down to 11-12 degrees again as it's getting warmer here.


----------



## macarule

Can i join?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2238153


----------



## klewlis1

I'd like to join







here is my CPU-Z Link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2238354


----------



## Diffusi0n

Hello... May i join please ?









Here is my CPU-Z Validation link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2242442


----------



## CanyonsOfStatic

CanyonsOfStatic
LGA 1155 i5-2500k @ 4.4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249750


----------



## gtfoxy

I have these for submission.

Here's the most recent one today. Prime95 stable



Notice in the Name it says HAF-922 (always under this name) and then my OCN user name. I did that to appease the requirements, however, I have a few more that I have done prior to joining here that I can revalidate if needed...These were game stable..


----------



## gtfoxy

Just for the fun of it I gave this a try...

more stable than I thought... Couldn't pull off a full Mark06 though... pitty, i've seen one Mark score at this speed, I was stoked to see if I coulda pulled it of... made it farther than I thought it would and it lived to boot another time...









With some tweaking who knows...


----------



## hemphill

Add me in club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254173


----------



## BadRobot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254482
AM3 socket with the AMD Phenom II x4 960T

Woo







This is actually quite stable! I am amazed at what I managed with a micro-ATX board that did not have heatsinks on the VRM when I bought it lol


----------



## nate00dogg

Did i make it? i hope i did!!


----------



## Aleslammer

Testing, making sure the ram would run as advertised.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256126

W3550 4.8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257661


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate00dogg*
> 
> Did i make it? i hope i did!!


If it said NATE00DOGG-PC in the name field you'd be right but not NATE-PC. I'd redo it.
Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## Tybotikus

Here finally! 3930k @ 4.4 GHz and loving it.
Seeing that i max at 51c I might go higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256253


----------



## nate00dogg

think i fixed my OCN problem i hope


----------



## gtfoxy

And once again...


----------



## nate00dogg

is it becouse i forgot the -PC at the end?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heres my 2600k 4800mhz with 1.36 prime and ibt stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257757


----------



## PositiveKarma

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257838

LGA 1156 i7 870 @ 4.2Ghz



This was my first overclock ever. Sitting stable too!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate00dogg*
> 
> think i fixed my OCN problem i hope


That's all good now. ...a valid validation.


----------



## nate00dogg

WOOOOHOOOO!!!! TY TY TY i TRIED to get my old 5200+ AM2 CPU to 4 gig but it maxed at 3.1 =( but new PC is a monster!! i LOVE the new intel!! Core i5-2500k is rockin my world right now!


----------



## thfallen

AMD phenom II 955 @ 4.2



Same at 4.6 thats all i could get it to squeeze out.


----------



## XT-107

core i5 760 @ 4 Ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamcatcher83*
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235839


Submit a CPU-Z that's over 4GHz (and follow all of the other guidelines) and I will.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Here's my updated data. I am now at 4.6ghz (up from 4.4ghz).. I guess I could go higher, but I'd get the H80 or H100 before doing so, but happy with the results for now.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236301












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate00dogg*
> 
> Did i make it? i hope i did!!


Nope.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate00dogg*
> 
> is it becouse i forgot the -PC at the end?


Not sure what you mean? See the first post for all of the information you need for an acceptable submission.

Everyone else has been added or updated.


----------



## alancsalt

PapaSmurf,
In post http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4-ghz-overclock-club-updated/7150#post_16503384 NATE00DOGG corrected his name error?

May not be obvious because Nate00dogg links to sentences like "think i fixed my OCN problem i hope" when a simple http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257140 would do.


----------



## jeronesi2k2002

Here's my 2600k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2259982


----------



## gtfoxy

Is it on my side or does my name in the list show up as ****xy for anyone else?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> PapaSmurf,
> In post http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4-ghz-overclock-club-updated/7150#post_16503384 NATE00DOGG corrected his name error?
> 
> May not be obvious because Nate00dogg links to sentences like "think i fixed my OCN problem i hope" when a simple http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257140 would do.


Yeah, I saw that. He did seem to try to make things a lot more difficult than they are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeronesi2k2002*
> 
> Here's my 2600k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2259982












You'll be added in the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *****xy*
> 
> Is it on my side or does my name in the list show up as ****xy for anyone else?


It isn't just you. I'm 99.9% certain it's due to having what is a common accronym for a profane expression as part of your username that is causing it to happen. G T F O stands for Get The "bleep" Out and the no profanity filters might be flagging it automatically. You might want to contact Chipp or one of the Admin's about it to see if I'm correct and if there is anything they can do about it.


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

How do i join? here is my oc... 4510 mhz.. 21x 215

Latest Overclock.jpg 611k .jpg file


Ran lin-pac 2 times to make sure stable.. thnx guys

Just realized... how to do it.. sorry here u go...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2261265


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> How do i join? here is my oc... 4510 mhz.. 21x 215
> 
> Latest Overclock.jpg 611k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Ran lin-pac 2 times to make sure stable.. thnx guys
> 
> Just realized... how to do it.. sorry here u go...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2261265


I don't understand why so many people have problems with this. Everything one needs to know is found in the very first post of the thread, and I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would post in a thread without reading at least the first page worth of posts to understand what the thread is about.

Anyway,









You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## Methodical

Ok I figured out the problem. CPU-Z was pulling my computer name. Here's the update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2261524


----------



## Ryanhabs

Just pieced together a new system and figured I go and see what it could do.
Here it is @ 4.7 on 1.30v... Seems like I have plenty of headroom to work my way to 5Ghz.











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2266710

Here is another one at 4.989Ghz @ 1.388v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2266759


----------



## ApocalyPS3

Here ya go 4.5 / 1.392v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2266701


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

I know i sent you.. my last OC on my 950.. but since i ugraded it, have decided to send you a fresh copy... thnx..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2267373


----------



## Ryanhabs

update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270039


----------



## ApocalyPS3

The sig is not working for me, just shows up grey with the thread and center brackets


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApocalyPS3*
> 
> The sig is not working for me, just shows up grey with the thread and center brackets


If Huddler has your sig in "Rich Text" it might look like mine?

Code:



Code:


[URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=525748][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] 4 GHz Overclock Club [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Ryeker

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271646

4.3hz @ 1.36v


----------



## appler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryeker*
> 
> 
> 4.3hz @ 1.36v


You need the link to it as well, just to let you know


----------



## Ryeker

Thanks... Updated my post...


----------



## appler

No problem, other than the link you posted doesn't seem to link to a validation as the link is misspelled:

Edit : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271646 is the proper link you had shaw not show!


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> No problem, other than the link you posted doesn't seem to link to a validation but to some weird (German i think) image of like rabbits in army gear, don't know if its just me though lol.
> Edit: it seems that its a 404 forbidden error!










nope not just you. funny German bunnies saying that the page is forbidden.


----------



## Sanctumz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271873[

pretty nice =)

4.8 1.32V
LLC2

prob gonna dial it down to 4.5-4.6 since I only have a hyper 212+ which = max 85 with intelburntest
maybe not 65-75 while gaming is fine


----------



## thfallen

can i get an update


----------



## mattyp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276195

Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4.27 on air


----------



## dmckoy

my stable 4.2 ghz OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278213


----------



## leader_roy

2011 socket
Inel core I7 3960 @ 4,25 GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281835


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello

I can join
i7 920 D0 @ 4.00912 Ghz, 1.26V stable

my link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283784

tanks


----------



## jkbucksot

i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz, 1.456V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274767


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkbucksot*
> 
> i7 960 @ 4.2 GHz, 1.456V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274767


Mate, if you don't want an initial knockback on that, might be a good idea to do it again with your full ocn name in the name field. Just trying to help.
Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## jkbucksot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mate, if you don't want an initial knockback on that, might be a good idea to do it again with your full ocn name in the name field. Just trying to help.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
Click to expand...

Thanks will run it again when I get home.


----------



## Genyx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284252

i7 930 @4.3Ghz


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mate, if you don't want an initial knockback on that, might be a good idea to do it again with your full ocn name in the name field. Just trying to help.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
Click to expand...

*
oh my god, just give the rejected button >_<*


----------



## djriful

Add me, LGA2011 3930K 4.8Ghz (check validation link in my signature)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284998


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> *
> oh my god, just give the rejected button >_<*


Wrong thread...







Try the 950 thread..


----------



## WaRTaco

Intel i7 2600k @4.2 ghz @ 1.280 V

Here my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287665


----------



## AllDay028

In - 4.7 at 1.368v with i5-2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287922


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Wrong thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the 950 thread..


lol i guess its been too long


----------



## thfallen

can i get a add for this one.


----------



## Ishu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289299


----------



## smoket4279`

I'm already a member but sign me up with a couple of new chips as I went to the "darkside" http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284229 x3450, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271865 I3 560


----------



## Elektronik

Hi!







Update me, plz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288908

My last result - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495194 (Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.21924 GHz).


----------



## Nuhgz

Fresh 4.2 mhz OC today.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290252


----------



## beastmith

just a question for those who got phenom II 1090T at 4ghz, what is your idle voltage and what voltage is it under load with prime95?


----------



## Spray22

I would like to join,here is my validation link

Thanks..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2299623


----------



## Ryanhabs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2301964

newer cpu than the last. 5.3 is a good start


----------



## Spray22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2301964
> newer cpu than the last. 5.3 is a good start


Why is your CPU-Z blank?


----------



## Ryanhabs

not reading my OC correctly, I guess. it validated though. No worries, I'm crunching numbers to plug in to the bios for 5.5 or 5.6 atm. hopefully it shows up then


----------



## Spray22

Sweet set up! I cant push mine any further than 4.5 stable but it get too hot so I stick with 4.1GHz with the h-70. I really need to invest in a serious cooling solution for cpu and gpu's....If I only found a big bag of money right...lol


----------



## Ryanhabs

You could always start with a basic kit like the XSPC rasa 750 rs 240 or rs360. On frozencpu.com the 240 is like 129 or 139 and the rs 360 is like 189 or something. Not that expensive for a starting point. Also, keep your eyes on the OCN marketplace. People are always selling off the left over cooling parts they have.


----------



## Spray22

REP givin! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TrueForm

Help me get my CPU to 4ghz... T_______T''


----------



## K62-RIG

Hey Trueform. Not having an AMD chip I looked it up to help ya out. Check out this vid, the guy goes through the settings he used to hit 4ghz. Hope it works out


----------



## lordj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2302741

lordj

i7 920 4GHz


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290895


----------



## xxdmxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303182


----------



## renaldy

my system is running at 5.2ghz do i still join the club????

how about if my


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy*
> 
> my system is running at 5.2ghz do i still join the club????
> how about if my


May i point you in the direction of the 5ghz club?









http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q6600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2304825


----------



## PsyTech

PsyTech








i5 2500K
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305000


----------



## marsey99

can i get another 1 in papa?

NG i am going to come back to this one for you baby









i know i can get another 75mhz from it xD


----------



## GeneO

Hmm, the link doesn't appear to show up

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305838


----------



## TheLombax

I had achieved this at the very highest. My Hyper 212 maxes out at 79 C. I am happy for my first attempt at overclocking.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q9300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2308118
http://hwbot.org/submission/2268412_


----------



## DevilsNight

Add me in! AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4013 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278023


----------



## Pongo

Please add me:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2308744

i7-3930k @ 4.0GHz

Cheers,


----------



## TrueForm

1055T at 4Ghz







Very happy with it esp for the $$$ I paid for it.
Check sig.


----------



## smoket4279`

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881083 4.7 955 BE on an Asus Vdrop Evo


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoket4279`*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881083 4.7 955 BE on an Asus Vdrop Evo


Quote:


> Submitted by STEALTH | Thu, 23 Jun 2011 01:38:24 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.57


smoket4279 & stealth ?

submission must be in forum name only.


----------



## smoket4279`

Well count me out then as when I first started o/c ing steath was what I put in as my comp name and cpuz always put that and since I didnt change it before submitting it count me out, unless you want to take this one in place and sign me up as an Intel owner http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216896


----------



## thfallen

can i get a add for this one.


----------



## funfortehfun

Four GHz, finally! 
It took me a while to get CPU-Z to show 4 GHz because my CPU wasn't running at full load, so sometimes it read at 900 MHz -.-
In case you missed the blue URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2312587


----------



## cgull

4 geez..had to swap out my q6600 to an e3300 to get it ( the e3300 was in an asrock dual sata with no cpu voltage adjustments in bios..didnt feel like doing the hware mod so put it in my p5n-d..)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313224

gonna try for 5.0 now


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> 4 geez..had to swap out my q6600 to an e3300 to get it ( the e3300 was in an asrock dual sata with no cpu voltage adjustments in bios..didnt feel like doing the hware mod so put it in my p5n-d..)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313224
> 
> gonna try for 5.0 now


If your chip is golden then you can do it, but you need to go extreme cooling.


----------



## cgull

mmm i think your right.. tried 5. and even my 'bulletproof' asus bios couldnt recover.. so i slipped the quad core back in ..its my main folding rig and i'm too close to 200k to mess around..

hopefully i'll get a skt 2011 sb-e in the not too distant future, then i can retire the p5n-d to my leftover's rig for more o/c goodness, i'll play around then..only got air cooling for now.

when you say exterme, do you mean ice ice baby ? or would a good water setup get me close?..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> mmm i think your right.. tried 5. and even my 'bulletproof' asus bios couldnt recover.. so i slipped the quad core back in ..its my main folding rig and i'm too close to 200k to mess around..
> 
> hopefully i'll get a skt 2011 sb-e in the not too distant future, then i can retire the p5n-d to my leftover's rig for more o/c goodness, i'll play around then..only got air cooling for now.
> 
> when you say exterme, do you mean ice ice baby ? or would a good water setup get me close?..


yeah DICE/LN2 you're not gonna get much with water unless you have a bucket full ice, lol!!
but with extreme cooling you need to get some dice/ln2 pot...


----------



## cgull

just did a quick google image search..that is some seriously extreme shtuff..i'm gonna walk b4 i fly,,get my head around watercooling before i step up to that chemical plate..kudos to those who can tho..reward for effort


----------



## Artey

In pls









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313339


----------



## phillyd

forgot to post my BD here


----------



## Millz59

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314662

4.7 GHz


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millz59*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314662
> 
> 4.7 GHz


You should post a CPU-Z with your OCN user name


----------



## Millz59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> You should post a CPU-Z with your OCN user name


Yup, sorry. Just realized that:

Here you go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314674


----------



## cvtmih

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315167


----------



## dph314

me too!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318122


----------



## xertioN

meeee

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318360


----------



## CiBi

validation link

I thought i'd finally submit my 1090t here.


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

•Username: SergAkaDuha
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 955BE
•CPU Clock: 4.009MHz
•Cooling: Zalman Performa CNPS10X - 2x12cm Fans-
•CPU-Z Link: 

Will you add me please!


----------



## ironmaiden

Imagine having a 960T BE sitting @3.9


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Imagine having a 960T BE sitting @3.9


at least unlock it








your voltage can go to 1.55 for validations, even stable, and for 24/7 1.525 is fine if temps are low, and if they are average, 1.5v is fine

just remember to watch the temps (the TX3 has varying performance, ive seen push/pull on PH2 @stock clocks max out at 50C, and OC'd PH2's @4+Ghz max out at 45C)


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> at least unlock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your voltage can go to 1.55 for validations, even stable, and for 24/7 1.525 is fine if temps are low, and if they are average, 1.5v is fine
> just remember to watch the temps (the TX3 has varying performance, ive seen push/pull on PH2 @stock clocks max out at 50C, and OC'd PH2's @4+Ghz max out at 45C)


I have tried 1.5 and 1.55 but they are not stable. and I cannot unlock on this mobo it will say "unknown processor" and the bios is latest plus this mobo is only for 95w. my temps are very good never above 40c. I have put a small fan under cpu socket and there six 120mm doing some work.

I will still try 1.5 and 1.55


----------



## ZeroInterest

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321435

Almost a full Ghz...


----------



## Bonkers

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321796

my little validation link lol. Being very modest with it just because its my first time ever OC'ing really.

God I cant wait to replace that gtx 260! Oh Well, it still plays BF3 on high with the AA and stuff turned off at 40-55 fps. I wont complain.


----------



## bluestr

Add me in !







4.2GHz gaming-stable (BF3).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323407


----------



## 153D

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323803


----------



## dhenzjhen

E4300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324271


----------



## PsYLoR

woot









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324352


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello.
There is no more anybody who makes the updates of the club


----------



## Rolley

Wooh









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325762


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2327001


----------



## XPC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2327679

I7 860 4.3GHz 1.44v


----------



## Jormapaappa

I'd like to join: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322139


----------



## Doc567

Add me, thank you.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330143


----------



## dhenzjhen

E6400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2332080


----------



## Shpongle

Finally built my new rig and I'm quite satisfied with my overclocking results thus far









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2332465

Edit to update my OC


----------



## Egameman

Can't get the link to work using the link button here:

So here it is: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2332684


----------



## Dimlow

Ok Old Chip, but still 4203.4 Ghz get me in the top 10 for the Q6600

Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333339


----------



## mezmenir

Looking to join the ranks









My Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321660
~4200Mhz AMD Phenom II 1075

(note: Not a suicide run, this is my 24/7 setup- but I may see just what I can squeeze out of my chip in the future







)


----------



## N4villu5

I'd like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339548


----------



## JunoNH

so is this 4ghz over stock or just 4ghz?


----------



## Arcana

A newbie here can i join? Got my first stable from here .......http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2341759


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342432


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223


----------



## K62-RIG




----------



## Schmuckley

:







: what's going on with all the 775?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : what's going on with all the 775?


Well, I've got a phase unit, a UD3P set up, and a pile of 775 chips....that's my excuse


----------



## alancsalt

E8400 : 5079.88 MHz (564.43 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552



E8500 @ 5234.44 MHz (550.99 * 9.5)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : what's going on with all the 775?


It is the funnest to bench IMO, I just bought a E6320... next victim.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> It is the funnest to bench IMO, I just bought a E6320... next victim.


It is one of the most fun sockets. Come take this TV and I will give you some 1200+ DDR2


----------



## battlecryawesome

Sounds good to me.


----------



## InsideJob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343412

^Only thing wrong from the rules is I used my actual name to verify it not my forum username. Hope it's not too big of a deal, if so I can re-verify it under my username.
Could I get added








I don't run the chip 24/7 over 4. However I did get it there


----------



## MethosTR

Check link in sig. I haven't changed the overclock since then. Ran it in Prime 95 a week ago (second time) while out with RL friends and bed (like 15 hours) and no problems.. although my place was fairly warm


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E8400 : 5079.88 MHz (564.43 * 9)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552
> 
> E8500 @ 5234.44 MHz (550.99 * 9.5)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008










Sir can i steal your motherboard so i can blow up my E5300 trying to crack the 333mhz FSB barrier?









Also, new 24/7 4ghz overclock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349501



Need to attempt a suicide run at 4.5ghz, although its iffy at best. This thing is under some low quality TIM and it shows.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir can i steal your motherboard so i can blow up my E5300 trying to crack the 333mhz FSB barrier?


As far as i can tell it's more about the RAM. I was using Transcend aXe 1200MHz PC9600 rather than 800MHz PC6400, which let me stretch those fsb legs a bit...also using a ss phase to bring temps down to -50C could have sunmmat to do with it too....


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As far as i can tell it's more about the RAM. I was using Transcend aXe 1200MHz PC9600 rather than 800MHz PC6400, which let me stretch those fsb legs a bit...also using a ss phase to bring temps down to -50C could have sunmmat to do with it too....


I know that, and the kicker is that there is a cheap pair of DDR2-1066 kits up on the marketplace that i cant buy until ive sold something else off. Oh i got the funds *barely*, but the problem is that i have something else i gotta pay for first once the invoice comes in, and until it does i dont know how much it will cost me.

And while im at it some better TIM for my CPU wouldnt go amiss, cause right now im using some super cheap Thermaltake white goop because i lost my frickin tube of MX-4


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I know that, and the kicker is that there is a cheap pair of DDR2-1066 kits up on the marketplace that i cant buy until ive sold something else off. Oh i got the funds *barely*, but the problem is that i have something else i gotta pay for first once the invoice comes in, and until it does i dont know how much it will cost me.
> And while im at it some better TIM for my CPU wouldnt go amiss, cause right now im using some super cheap Thermaltake white goop because i lost my frickin tube of MX-4


Based on your posts in the p5Q thread you've tried going for higher FSB on a lower multi but it couldn't do it, TIM probably won't help you hit above 333MHz FSB if you can get 4GHz out of your chip at a higher multiplier since if it's stable at 4GHz temperatures shouldn't be enough of a problem at 3.5 to have an impact on stability.

As far as RAM goes, just run on the 333 strap at 1:1 and you've got headroom up to 400MHz before RAM becomes an issue. I think the 400 strap is buggy or something but I could be thinking of the 400 strap on the p5E, I stay away from it anyway as the 333 strap works well for me.

Your problem probably comes down to your CPU as 800MHz RAM should be good for 400MHz FSB at least and your board should be fine with running a dual core at 400MHz.
It's not exactly the same but I'm pretty sure I ran my Q6600 at 400FSB with every voltage setting but Vcore at one notch above the minimum so I am pretty certain it's not your board.

Oh and just to let you know, the p5Q deluxe overvolts by a large amount when set to the minimum settings or to auto, setting one notch higher lowers the voltage considerably.
I set my voltages one notch up because the p5Q-E and deluxe are similar and might share that problem.
It's worth doing just in case because the voltages tested are worryingly high. I think it might have been fixed with a newer bios though.


To have at least some on-topic content in my post, if the list gets updated again I'd like to join with the validation in my sig. 4320.05MHz with a Q6600.


----------



## BearKSB

New to the scene









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354551

I5 3570k @ 4500 MHz


----------



## funfortehfun

I've reached 4GHz stable now, so I'm enlisting in this club








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355495


----------



## passey

finaly got mine working now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355439


----------



## Darth Oscar

Oh I am so in. It used my PC name as mine name I hope that is ok.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354674


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> Oh I am so in. It used my PC name as mine name I hope that is ok.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354674


Between validate and submit you are meant to replace your computer name with your OCN user name.


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Between validate and submit you are meant to replace your computer name with your OCN user name.


Here we go with my name this time and a higher clock. Just got done stressing it.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Based on your posts in the p5Q thread you've tried going for higher FSB on a lower multi but it couldn't do it, TIM probably won't help you hit above 333MHz FSB if you can get 4GHz out of your chip at a higher multiplier since if it's stable at 4GHz temperatures shouldn't be enough of a problem at 3.5 to have an impact on stability.
> As far as RAM goes, just run on the 333 strap at 1:1 and you've got headroom up to 400MHz before RAM becomes an issue. I think the 400 strap is buggy or something but I could be thinking of the 400 strap on the p5E, I stay away from it anyway as the 333 strap works well for me.
> Your problem probably comes down to your CPU as 800MHz RAM should be good for 400MHz FSB at least and your board should be fine with running a dual core at 400MHz.
> It's not exactly the same but I'm pretty sure I ran my Q6600 at 400FSB with every voltage setting but Vcore at one notch above the minimum so I am pretty certain it's not your board.
> Oh and just to let you know, the p5Q deluxe overvolts by a large amount when set to the minimum settings or to auto, setting one notch higher lowers the voltage considerably.
> I set my voltages one notch up because the p5Q-E and deluxe are similar and might share that problem.
> It's worth doing just in case because the voltages tested are worryingly high. I think it might have been fixed with a newer bios though.
> 
> To have at least some on-topic content in my post, if the list gets updated again I'd like to join with the validation in my sig. 4320.05MHz with a Q6600.


Regarding the TIM: i think the stuff i used has some air bubbles in it when i accidentially lifted the waterblock off the IHS while securing it, and that is something id like to rectify.

i have manually set all of my voltages (well, except for 1 i think), so overvolting shouldnt be an issue unless i force it to be.

I'll experiment around a bit to see if i can get 333 1:1 to do what i want it to do.

Also, + rep and second flame


----------



## crankdatstereo

/valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359023 im in...


----------



## Prpntblr95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359564


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359297


----------



## Transtormers

Sigrig Teletran 1090t @ 4016MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2362528


----------



## Ricwin

New one for me. Still got the Phenom II overclock in use, but my current rig is based on an FX 6100.


----------



## cgull

finally pushed this old p4 prescott 2.8 to 4.027.. had to lap the cpu and replace stock cooler with a zalman 9500.. woo hoo
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377409


----------



## Wesleeptheylive

Please add me i7 960


Thanks


----------



## UltraVolta425

UltraVolta425
i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz
My CPU-Z Validation Link
My .png proof


----------



## sumonpathak

hi...
can u add this?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201313


----------



## Ricwin

Running an AMD FX 6100 with a couplf of changes in the BIOS:


----------



## The Pro

Add me too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358512


----------



## deftonesmw

3930k @ 4.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377923


----------



## JRWAssassin

may as well add another 4100


----------



## Charliefr3sh

South Africa Rep

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2378973


----------



## dja2k

Add me....i5 2500k @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## Krispies

i7 2600k and this is my first overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379347


----------



## REMOTiE

add me ! i5-3570k!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379617


----------



## WX4SNO

First time OC'ing...running an i7 2600 "non-k" and have managed to get to 4.1 GHz so far...nowhere but up from here!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380118


----------



## Prpntblr95

I was accepted but never added to the first page, he is the link again for proofs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359981


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I'm novice at this, but here is my best so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380521


----------



## Matt-Matt

i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz with Hyper 212+

Link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> First time OC'ing...running an i7 2600 "non-k" and have managed to get to 4.1 GHz so far...nowhere but up from here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380118


How did you get the 2600's multi to 40?


----------



## cgull

add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379853


----------



## TheYonderGod

Phenom II 840 @ 4Ghz







It is a stable overclock btw (I know it doesn't matter for this club but I'm proud of it







)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381462


----------



## Starbomba

I'd like to update my 4 GHz submission. After going all water i decided to push a few more volts on my i3, and got 4.62 GHZ stable









I did made a suicide run after that though


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'd like to update my 4 GHz submission. After going all water i decided to push a few more volts on my i3, and got 4.62 GHZ stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did made a suicide run after that though


Watercooling on an i3? That's a first i've seen.. It's even a custom loop!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Watercooling on an i3? That's a first i've seen.. It's even a custom loop!


I did it mostly for my GPU's, with the chance to go serious when i change to a decent CPU. And my i3 does get warm enough with the 4.6 GHz OC









My HTPC is better, a Core 2 Duo which is barely OC'd has a custom loop









I did that one for silence though.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Watercooling on an i3? That's a first i've seen.. It's even a custom loop!


I had a watercooled i3.









Starbomba has a better chip though, mine needed 1.568V to do 4.62GHz.

(to starbomba)
You also beat my max valid, my chip could hit 5.06 and run superpi but wouldn't boot above that.

Your chip has a nice IMC to run 8GB of RAM at 1600C8 and 4.4GHz QPI at 4.6.









+rep for the OC but watch out, I think my chip degraded slightly at the Voltage I was giving it. It runs 4.4GHz on air but I don't know if it'd be stable at 4.6 anymore.










Spoiler: Stable 4.6


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I had a watercooled i3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbomba has a better chip though, mine needed 1.568V to do 4.62GHz.
> (to starbomba)
> You also beat my max valid, my chip could hit 5.06 and run superpi but wouldn't boot above that.
> Your chip has a nice IMC to run 8GB of RAM at 1600C8 and 4.4GHz QPI at 4.6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for the OC but watch out, I think my chip degraded slightly at the Voltage I was giving it. It runs 4.4GHz on air but I don't know if it'd be stable at 4.6 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stable 4.6


Thanks









My 4.6 GHz OC was totally unstable even at at 1.525v, but i followed a nice trick from our fellow SB users: undervolt the PLL. My i3 had a default PLL voltage of 1.7v, i got it down to 1.175v (any lower and my pc would not POST). After that, 1.5v worked wonders, passed 15 loops of IBT then could stand 2 days of BOINC CPU tasks and 6 hours of SCII. I'd say that is stable









For the 5.15 GHz OC, i only booted into windows, took the validation then restarted as i wouldn't dare to run any bench at those volts. Might try it out once i get an i5/i7, BOINC is demanding a better CPU, and i so want to try going higher on this CPU









I'm also amazed of this IMC too. Hell, the QPI multiplier is at max, and considering the RAM is running CAS 8... thought i'd settle for CAS 9 or a lower QPI.

For everyday stuff this chip runs at 4.42 GHz @ 1.425v, unless i'm running a Boinkers gone Bonkers or any event that truly needs CPU power (that means it will be @ 4.6 GHz like 3-4 days a month). It has degraded a bit after the suicide run though, it used to run @ 4.44 GHz with only 1.3875v


----------



## felladium

Here I am
Rock you like a hurricane

4.5Ghz Validated


----------



## Wenty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2383709

AMD 1055T


----------



## Majorhi

][/URL]

AMD FX 4100


----------



## malmental

how do I enter, what exactly do you need to see.?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> how do I enter, what exactly do you need to see.?


Ummm, your validations are not in your OCN user-name.
Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field. Also, starting January 1, 2011 your CPU-Z Validation must be one that states it is ACCEPTED, If it states REJECTED and/or NOT VALIDATED it will not be accepted. That means that you will need to be using a current version of CPU-Z and might need to run it in compatability mode if you are running Windows 7 Service Pack 1. And please, if you are submitting an update to an existing entry please note that in your post.


Also, it has been three months since there has been an update, so don't know what the situation is for the OP. Hope all is well.


----------



## malmental

I got 'mal' or 'mental' in there both times...
how strict are you trying to be.?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update for my OC
5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385118


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I got 'mal' or 'mental' in there both times...
> how strict are you trying to be.?


I am not the OP of this thread, just trying to help. He is much stricter than I.
MALMENTAL-PC would pass I think, but pretty sure GIGA-MENTAL-PC and MAL2500K-PC would not. It's all there on the first post of the thread.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I am not the OP of this thread, just trying to help. He is much stricter than I.
> MALMENTAL-PC would pass I think, but pretty sure GIGA-MENTAL-PC and MAL2500K-PC would not. It's all there on the first post of the thread.


understood, just having fun bro...

cheers.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Hueheuhueheue, I join to


----------



## firstchoicett

Where the 5 Ghzs club ?

Sent from my iPhone 4S 64 GB using Tapatalk On Team Red 4G Network .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Where the 5 Ghzs club ?
> Sent from my iPhone 4S 64 GB using Tapatalk On Team Red 4G Network .


In my sig...but here... http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## Michael J

In on 4, 5 maybe next week or when i have some time to put a h100 on it

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387485


----------



## Doozy420

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388110


----------



## cgull

p4 s478 2.8

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391901


----------



## XrOo

6ghz+ with my golden e8400. Aircooled!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381321

R.I.P core 2 duo







it didnt last long


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo*
> 
> 6ghz+ with my golden e8400. Aircooled!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381321
> R.I.P core 2 duo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didnt last long


Nice try, but that is not possible on Air.


----------



## Michael J

+/- 1.7vcore on air. lol i believe him


----------



## darklighthim

Got me an i5-760 to 4GHz with the rest of my system in sig.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310779


----------



## RedScorch

I have my 1100T OC'ed to 4ghz with the stock cooler.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396544


----------



## Nomecone

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396949

1090t @4.9617 Ghz

Desktop sig rig. on air

BURN


----------



## XrOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice try, but that is not possible on Air.


http://www.techsweden.org/ocdb/processor/517
A few cans of freeze spray and anything is possible..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo*
> 
> http://www.techsweden.org/ocdb/processor/517
> A few cans of freeze spray and anything is possible..


A little misleading to say "on air" then..









But freeze spray? Have not heard of that one. Did you insulate?


----------



## dandu5

i think it is pretty easy to oc the intel sandybridge to 4ghz...
there is not really a challenge ...


----------



## XrOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A little misleading to say "on air" then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But freeze spray? Have not heard of that one. Did you insulate?


Both yes and no. If I lived in russia with -40C all days long the ambient air would still be very cold. So I kind of tried it with freeze spray, and it basically would be the same thing. It freezes down to ~-45C. No insulation, and I sprayed directly on the heatsink. The cans don't last long though, 5 cans made up for about 3 minutes of cooling tops. No insulation needed actually. The thin layer of "ice" very quickly dries. So you really need to use the cans non-stop. Quite fun though when there is no DICE/LN2 around. But it does cost some time, at least here in Sweden. 1 can = 15$.


----------



## eXXon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2403883

3930K @ 4.4GHz (1.32v) 24/7 on a cheap TT Contac 30 Air cooler AND living in Saudi (room temp usually 30 -35c).

SIgn me up pls.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

My validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2404833

I know I am running single channel don't have a month to wait for RMA on my board.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q9550 4.8ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2414171


----------



## Prpntblr95

May I get my 2700k submission updated please?
[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> May I get my 2700k submission updated please?
> [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464


5000.16ghz eh :/


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 5000.16ghz eh :/


I was just messing around at 4am, I'm gonna work on it more later tonight. My friend is having trouble getting his past 5.5ghz so I'm gonna work the same settings as him and see if I can push it further.


----------



## Schmuckley

erm....yah


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

i5 2500k @4.5 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416208


----------



## Type-R

My i5 2500K @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416470


----------



## lordj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416479

My i7 920 @4.0GHz


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> My i5 2500K @ 4.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416470


do it again and put your overclock name in the validate window


----------



## GeneO

Please add me:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305838


----------



## GoodbyeGalaxy

Hello OCN! I think I made it. Not too terrible of a voltage either.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417750

5088 mhz (99.78 x 51) @ 1.388v


----------



## ginger_nuts

My 1055T at 4.409Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418447


----------



## hartofwave

sigh meh up http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417877


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodbyeGalaxy*
> 
> Hello OCN! I think I made it. Not too terrible of a voltage either.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417750
> 5088 mhz (99.78 x 51) @ 1.388v


That is really good!
I got [email protected] 1.432v :/

You got a pretty good chip Sir


----------



## Animachina

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416172

i7-2600k @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## Caprious

Mind if I join the club?

Here's my link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418609

Looks like I'll be the 2nd Socket 2011 member.


----------



## Agent X68

I need some clarification on the clubs. Is it that the 1ghz and 2 ghz clubs are for 1 or 2 ghz *over* the stock clock speed but the 4ghz,5ghz, and 6ghz clubs are for a *total* clock speed of 4,5,or 6 ghz, not 4,5,or 6 ghz over the stock clock speed?

So say you got an overclock of 4.6ghz on a processor that had a 3.4 ghz stock clock, would you then be in the 1ghz *and* 4ghz clubs?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent X68*
> 
> I need some clarification on the clubs. Is it that the 1ghz and 2 ghz clubs are for 1 or 2 ghz *over* the stock clock speed but the 4ghz,5ghz, and 6ghz clubs are for a *total* clock speed of 4,5,or 6 ghz, not 4,5,or 6 ghz over the stock clock speed?
> So say you got an overclock of 4.6ghz on a processor that had a 3.4 ghz stock clock, would you then be in the 1ghz *and* 4ghz clubs?


You got it.


----------



## willf92

3570k @ 4.6

Plan to go to 5 eventually

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422964


----------



## TrueForm

my i5 3570K @ 4.5.

Not sure if I should go higher as I only have an EVO cooling it. Hmmm.


----------



## Johnny Rook

I don't believe I didn't post my scores here... I've got the i7-920 submited 2 YEARS ago!









It's here My gaming rig CPU-Z Validation









4515.12Mhz was not bad at the time, not bad at all...

*Johnny*


----------



## Anthony20022

Here's my 24/7 OC: unlocked Phenom II X4 960T (X6 1600T) @ 4GHz (stock is 3GHz).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424016


----------



## MrPerforations

hello 4ghz club,
i would like to join the ranks of club,here is my cpu-z
my cpu-z link


----------



## Vaub

Hi, here's my Phenom II X6 1090t 24/7 OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424921


----------



## saint19

Here is another one for me











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is another one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


Is it stable? Or just pure bragging?

Either way, stellar job


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Is it stable? Or just pure bragging?
> Either way, stellar job


Not sure if serious... stable enough for a validation which is all that is required for most clubs here, otherwise there are stability threads like http://www.overclock.net/t/62564/intel-cpu-stable-overclock-for-overclock-net and http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## ginger_nuts

Stable enough for a validation is good enough for me









my reported 4.4Ghz, BSOD'd about 3 seconds after submitting


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Stable enough for a validation is good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my reported 4.4Ghz, BSOD'd about 3 seconds after submitting


That's all it takes.


----------



## saint19

Stable enough for validation, superpi 1M and wprime 32M...

Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandon Alvaro

here's mine .... daily @ 4.4GHz ...



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426951


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon Alvaro*
> 
> here's mine .... daily @ 4.4GHz ...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426951


Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


From the first post of this thread....just in case the lists get updated again.


----------



## Xoriam

Please add me.

4.2GHZ rock solid 24/7 OC
batchnumber 3021b361
cpuz id

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427308

voltage reads incorrectly I have it set to 1.45


----------



## kurikong

Here's mine. Will try to push further at safe vid range when there's free time

i3 530 @ 4.1ghz 1.288v


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2428300


----------



## Brandon Alvaro

update with OCN ID ....







...
@ 4.4GHz daily ....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427683


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q9450 4.2 gigahurts on air http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430237

DICE or LN2 this coming weekend


----------



## Zettadox

Here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2001208

I use "Zettadox" on OCN, I used my shortened alias "dox" for my benchmarks since all my friends are more familiar with that pseudo.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zettadox*
> 
> Here's mine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2001208
> I use "Zettadox" on OCN, I used my shortened alias "dox" for my benchmarks since all my friends are more familiar with that pseudo.


Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


From the first post of this thread.


----------



## flash2021

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431235

can I join? thanks!!


----------



## iPDrop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431379


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Please add me.
> 4.2GHZ rock solid 24/7 OC
> batchnumber 3021b361
> cpuz id
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427308
> voltage reads incorrectly I have it set to 1.45


It turns out sapphire had the LLC setting backwards. I'm now stable 4.2ghz at 1.2875vcore


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q9450 4.4ghz on LN2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434708


----------



## phillyd

stock cooling, my temps are in the mid 80's under load


----------



## InsideJob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435178

AMD all the way







teehee. Finally got a validation with my username, please add me now k thanks
















P.S. Philly who would I PM about that, I may just actually be interested.


----------



## greg1184

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435338

Updated with new processor. I settled for 4.7. Anything higher I would have to add significant voltage.


----------



## JamesLT3

2600k @ 4.8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2439933


----------



## PapaSmurf

*Databases currently offline during transition to Google Docs.

They should be back up later this week.*


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> *Databases currently offline during transition to Google Docs.
> They should be back up later this week.*


I'm so glad to see the switch! should be infinitely easier for you


----------



## PapaSmurf

The switch isn't easy. You have to manually replace one field at a time for each entry. With over 2,000 entries, that's a LOT of manual work that is only necessary due to the poorly implemented platform downgrade from BB Code to the Huckster HTML code. Makes EVERYTHING on this forum 10 times as difficult.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> The switch isn't easy. You have to manually replace one field at a time for each entry. With over 2,000 entries, that's a LOT of manual work that is only necessary due to the poorly implemented platform downgrade from BB Code to the Huckster HTML code. Makes EVERYTHING on this forum 10 times as difficult.


well we really appreciate it









Good luck with the swap and looking forward to it's completion.

Thanks PapaSmurf!


----------



## immortalityoc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444575

validated!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalityoc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444575
> validated!


ehh didn't you read the OP?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q6600 4974.82 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445821

cpu is now acting weird =(


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449744


----------



## immortalityoc

Yikes sory my name was off..







here it is and its 4.2ghz now!!







<3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2452532

Validated!


----------



## SciurusDoomus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453310

Validated. Going to keep going though since I'm only at 1.2750V


----------



## givmedew

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453392

Validated This is my daily 24x7 and turbo functions stable at 4.3GHz


----------



## mvrb

i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454498

stable 24/7


----------



## xRehab

3570K @ a mild 4.3GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454510

this is just my daily OC. Keeps temps down around 45c under load. Might get my 4.8 validated but no real reason to run that profile other then for dick wagging rights


----------



## broken pixel

i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454006


----------



## sliflex

4.6 ivy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2455640


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


----------



## Doozy420

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2455718


----------



## mavihs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456220


----------



## ginger_nuts

@ mavihs, any chance of going more?

You are only pushing 1.47v @ 4.39Ghz

I like seeing Phenom II's at their limits


----------



## xSp1dR

IVY STYLE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456844

4,5 GHz


----------



## dwrune

Hi, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2458035


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSp1dR*
> 
> IVY STYLE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456844
> 4,5 GHz


Submitted by *XSP-PC* | Tue, 31 Jul 2012 00:32:54 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.61

must be in *Forum Name*

redo... time


----------



## dhenzjhen

E4500 @ 4.6ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2458209


----------



## Caprious

I've already joined, but I've got some new results!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461135









This is an air-cooled system


----------



## MrHankyBoy

Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.0ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461144


----------



## doctorly

AMD FX6100, thanks for your time









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461719


----------



## Scorched912

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463250

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4000Mhz


----------



## dhenzjhen

E4500 @ 4928.26 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463814


----------



## blueem2

E7500. 4.1GHz STABLE, could do more.. but need water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463879


----------



## Ricwin

Close to 4.8GHz on an average air cooler:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465578


----------



## twztid13

This my 24/7 stable clock. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468346


----------



## TheMaxyOne

With a i5 processor, its verry easy to pass 4GHz barrier.
I belive this is not an exclusive club....
This is demanding a 6GHz club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470479


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMaxyOne*
> 
> With a i5 processor, its verry easy to pass 4GHz barrier.
> I belive this is not an exclusive club....
> This is demanding a 6GHz club.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470479


6 GHz Club

See first page of this thread for requirements.
Should be OCN name instead of PC name in validation....


----------



## OCScrub

i7-950 @ 4.2 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470644


----------



## Hdusu64346

i7 3930k Fully stable @ 4.85ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470982

here are my temps etc:


----------



## blueem2

Me again, this time on a 3570k. Will go much higher soon:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471835


----------



## Ricwin

6Ghz club?!
Time for a new (better) motherboard.


----------



## onechop

[email protected] OC 4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472986


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onechop*
> 
> [email protected] OC 4GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472986


Nice OC, but you need to use your OCN username


----------



## onechop

sorry dude i will try again









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473053


----------



## Doozy420

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473421

edit: got lower voltz but this is the one that'll dooooo the dooo for now heh


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueem2*
> 
> Me again, this time on a 3570k. Will go much higher soon:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471835


that lil guy will amaze you....push push push heh


----------



## USFORCES

OP posted
Databases currently offline during transition to Google Docs.
Should be up later this week

That was over a month ago I think he jumped ship


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> OP posted
> Databases currently offline during transition to Google Docs.
> Should be up later this week
> That was over a month ago I think he jumped ship


a month ya think? lol heh eh whatever...it is what it is....but I'm going with 2-3 heh....


----------



## DevilsDesperado

Time for me to join the ranks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478480


----------



## rhinitis

My rig is overclocked at 4.2GHzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482254.


----------



## slipee

2500k @ 4.4ghz stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480081


----------



## mvrb

Is it just me or has this text been here for around two weeks now?
Quote:


> Databases currently offline during transition to Google Docs.
> 
> They should be back up later this week.


----------



## onechop

ye im think its going to be a long time.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvrb*
> 
> Is it just me or has this text been here for around two weeks now?


since 7/17/12


----------



## ginger_nuts

Papa Smurf must be busy away from here.

They haven't been on here for 4 weeks, so I figure we just wait and see.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318122


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc567*
> 
> Add me, thank you.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330143


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> finaly got mine working now
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355439


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> UltraVolta425
> i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz
> My CPU-Z Validation Link
> *img snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> May I get my 2700k submission updated please?
> [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> My i5 2500K @ 4.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416470


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodbyeGalaxy*
> 
> Hello OCN! I think I made it. Not too terrible of a voltage either.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417750
> 5088 mhz (99.78 x 51) @ 1.388v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I don't believe I didn't post my scores here... I've got the i7-920 submited 2 YEARS ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's here My gaming rig CPU-Z Validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4515.12Mhz was not bad at the time, not bad at all...
> *Johnny*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesLT3*
> 
> 2600k @ 4.8
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2439933


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> i7-3770k @ 4.7GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454006


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caprious*
> 
> I've already joined, but I've got some new results!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an air-cooled system


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhinitis*
> 
> My rig is overclocked at 4.2GHzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482254.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueem2*
> 
> E7500. 4.1GHz STABLE, could do more.. but need water
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463879


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueem2*
> 
> Me again, this time on a 3570k. Will go much higher soon:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471835


*
Validation should be in OCN user name rather than computer name. See first page of thread.*


----------



## onechop

happy with this








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483308


----------



## blueem2

Oops sorry I didn't even notice







Teach me to skim through. I've improved anyway







Stable too !!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483542


----------



## oxcon

i5 2500k @4.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2486141


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2486368


----------



## EvilJoker

IM in


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> IM in


Not yet.

Your validation needs to be your OCN user name. Also your validation is "Rejected", try updating CPU-Z


----------



## oxcon

Am I to assume lurker's and mine are accepted?


----------



## lurker2501

upd http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487785


----------



## Pavilion 650m

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487719

5 second overclock. my first one







)) msg me when i join pls.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxcon*
> 
> Am I to assume lurker's and mine are accepted?


acceptable.... update not through yet so yep


----------



## Swag

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143

Just wanted to join in this one. I also have my 930 on this club but under a different account of OCN that I can't retrieve because Yahoo decided to close my account for some reason. Sad.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> acceptable.... update not through yet so yep


am i accepted sir?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> acceptable.... update not through yet so yep
> 
> 
> 
> am i accepted sir?
Click to expand...

You should be accepted, just wait until the owner gets back and starts updating the spreadsheet. The spreadsheet is down anyways so no point in fussing.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

How come you guys use more voltages than i do? sorry im a noob. idk if i can go higher, i just did that quickly lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> How come you guys use more voltages than i do? sorry im a noob. idk if i can go higher, i just did that quickly lol.


Mostly because many overclocks run at lower voltages but aren't guaranteed stability. So after many hours of Prime95 running, you can run into a BSOD or a crash or error and have to up the voltage. If you ran 12 hours of Prime95 on your overclock, more than likely, it will crash and you will need to up the vcore.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You should be accepted, just wait until the owner gets back and starts updating the spreadsheet. The spreadsheet is down anyways so no point in fussing.


I'm thinking the guy packed up and left, first off why would he remove the original sheet? Then not give any updates on his progress in 5 weeks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm thinking the guy packed up and left, first off why would he remove the original sheet? Then not give any updates on his progress in 5 weeks


it's being worked on....








and no idea why he took the files down, they should of been left as is. maybe he's editing them... idk.


----------



## EvilJoker

SO what am i missing?

The CPU-z i use is ROG cpu-z... what exactly am i missing and how to add my name to it?


----------



## oxcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> SO what am i missing?
> The CPU-z i use is ROG cpu-z... what exactly am i missing and how to add my name to it?


When you click validate at the bottom, the next window should have a box that says Name. Put your OCN uname there.


----------



## EvilJoker

Yea.. i figured that part out







But why does it keep rejecting me?? I updated CPU-Z and still does it.. My system is stable so far.. Ive played all kinds of games and ran cinebench with no issues and every other stress test.. I dont understand?? Any advise ?


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> Yea.. i figured that part out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why does it keep rejecting me?? I updated CPU-Z and still does it.. My system is stable so far.. Ive played all kinds of games and ran cinebench with no issues and every other stress test.. I dont understand?? Any advise ?


What, exactly, keeps rejecting you? This site? The The CPU-Z validation tool? Your PC? Without specifics, no one will ve able to help you out







. Best of luck!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> Yea.. i figured that part out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why does it keep rejecting me?? I updated CPU-Z and still does it.. My system is stable so far.. Ive played all kinds of games and ran cinebench with no issues and every other stress test.. I dont understand?? Any advise ?


What cpu z are you using? 1.61 is the new one. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> Yea.. i figured that part out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why does it keep rejecting me?? I updated CPU-Z and still does it.. My system is stable so far.. Ive played all kinds of games and ran cinebench with no issues and every other stress test.. I dont understand?? Any advise ?


Give us a screenshot or URL for this rejection so we're clear on what you mean.....


----------



## onechop

this is my Q9550 4.25GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483352


----------



## tasospaok123

It's not much, but here's my everyday 3770K @ 4.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489561


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onechop*
> 
> this is my Q9550 4.25GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483352


Just a bee's whisker higher than your previous...


----------



## Schmuckley

Ooo..OOoo..I think I have a new one for in here








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476900 ;/ no dice validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473447 FSB limitation







I got this mobo cuz I thought it would have high fsb


----------



## EvilJoker

Im useing 1.61,, I dont get why it keeps rejecting it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> 
> Im useing 1.61,, I dont get why it keeps rejecting it


I think it is not uncommon for CPUZ to reject AMD chips, and those rejecteds are often accepted in clubs on OCN... a CPUZ bug....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Eviljoker have you turned off all features that throttle the chip, Cool n Quiet etc. ?

I do know that if the chip throttles down CPU-Z will always show a rejected or unstable error.

Try running Prime95 before validating. It is a long shot


----------



## EvilJoker

ive talked to a few people about it.. and they told me that there is no reason to turn cool & quite off.. But i could try to turn it off... and then try it again.. But its just nerve racking... I did try to run a stress during the CPU-z validation.. I ran AIDA64 extreme stress test //


----------



## battlecryawesome

I know that was happening to me with a p4 on my p5e3 because i had speed step on. when I turned it off it was never red again.


----------



## EvilJoker

thats what it was







I cut it off and all is good now







THANKS!


----------



## johnvosh

Made it to the club, 4GHz!!! My first overclock as well!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489906


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nice work...


----------



## alancsalt

*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHJDemc0cUs0Wktsb1R2MGhtZkVUSXc&output=html&widget=true*

I think that's fully up to date.

Is there anyone who would like to OP this thread?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think that's fully up to date.
> Is there anyone who would like to OP this thread?


Oh ..Don't you quit~!








You're too good


----------



## alancsalt

I wasn't the OP. We need more chronic updaters....


----------



## EvilJoker

So how will i know if i made it or not?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> So how will i know if i made it or not?


By looking it up in the spreadsheet. Little arrows, bottom right to move processor list across, AM3+ sheet, you are listed....

Sorry you didn't get an individual Accepted, Updated, but there were so many unentered submissions dating back to the beginning of this year, too many.

Hence a staff decision to look for a *new OP.... Is there anyone interested?* (given there is now an updated list available)


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHJDemc0cUs0Wktsb1R2MGhtZkVUSXc&output=html&widget=true*
> 
> I think that's fully up to date.
> Is there anyone who would like to OP this thread?


I'm listed but without the update. Why?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> I'm listed but without the update. Why?


One post above:
Quote:


> Sorry you didn't get an individual Accepted, Updated, but there were so many unentered submissions dating back to the beginning of this year, too many.
> 
> Hence a staff decision to look for a *new OP.... Is there anyone interested?* (given there is now an updated list available)


----------



## Schmuckley

I nominate bca


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2490909

4367.12 MHz
Q6600

Quick water test before further benching.


----------



## InsideJob

I will re-send my validation soon, I believe the one that got picked was a bugged CPU-Z reading I sent in before I knew what was up. Feel free to remove my 4.7 something reading on that zosma, I sure didnt get it nearly that high







The legitimate reading was 4.2.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2490909
> 4367.12 MHz
> Q6600
> Quick water test before further benching.





















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I will re-send my validation soon, I believe the one that got picked was a bugged CPU-Z reading I sent in before I knew what was up. Feel free to remove my 4.7 something reading on that zosma, I sure didnt get it nearly that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legitimate reading was 4.2.


OK. Done.....


----------



## EvilJoker

I was able to hit 5ghz with 4 cores


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> I was able to hit 5ghz with 4 cores


You belong in a different group now then


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I nominate bca


Thats funny, i was gonna say you.. I really was.








to much work for me...


----------



## Eeyore888

With all 6 cores









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491015


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> I was able to hit 5ghz with 4 cores



















Now eligible for 5GHz Club as well, maybe others....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> With all 6 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491015


----------



## Eeyore888

Actually... can I get that updated?









5042mhz





























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491990


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Actually... can I get that updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5042mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491990


----------



## alancsalt

Ginger_Nuts is now OP, and if the Google docs don't display properly with the "carousel" while being centred, let us know, and they could go back to being left justified.

Congrats to Ginger_Nuts


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ginger_Nuts is now OP, and if the Google docs don't display properly with the "carousel" while being centred, let us know, and they could go back to being left justified.
> Congrats to Ginger_Nuts


Grats Ginger_Nuts!








On my end I cannot hit the arrow on the socket list to go right on the OP just so you know.


----------



## alancsalt

Just a sec and I'll left justify it. Was that because of the "carousel"?

EDIT: OK, does that work for you?


----------



## InsideJob

Negative, the farthest I can see is 775 E8xxx.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Negative, the farthest I can see is 775 E8xxx.


Yep, and next to that are two tiny arrows for moving the selection sideways?

I removed the carousel in preferences...and it works for me, which is no comfort if it doesn't for you..i know

Is it obscured by the carousel?

I've added a link to Google docs direct just in case it cannot be viewed at all....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ginger_Nuts is now OP, and if the Google docs don't display properly with the "carousel" while being centred, let us know, and they could go back to being left justified.
> Congrats to Ginger_Nuts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Grats Ginger_Nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my end I cannot hit the arrow on the socket list to go right on the OP just so you know.


Cheers. Thanks.









As for the scrolling arrows not appearing, go to "preferences" the 5th line down is "View Forums Full Width" try selecting "yes".

That fixed it for me


----------



## GeneO

Awesome. Thanks for the revival Ginger Nuts


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Cheers. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the scrolling arrows not appearing, go to "preferences" the 5th line down is "View Forums Full Width" try selecting "yes".
> That fixed it for me


Yep it worked, thanks mate


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ginger_Nuts is now OP, and if the Google docs don't display properly with the "carousel" while being centred, let us know, and they could go back to being left justified.
> Congrats to Ginger_Nuts


Thank you all for the great job, and congrats to Ginger_Nuts, again. Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Khaled G




----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*


----------



## irti

Hi i7 - 950 - 4 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2495611


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irti*
> 
> Hi i7 - 950 - 4 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2495611



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## irti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*


oops... sorry ...I have to rename my pc to reflect my ocn name. thanks ...


----------



## alancsalt

You don't have to rename your pc, although that's one way. Just change the name in the name field of CPUZ between clicking on "validate" and clicking on "submit".


















3999.79 MHz? Uh oh. Needs a nudge to get on the right side of 4GHz too.


----------



## irti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You don't have to rename your pc, although that's one way. Just change the name in the name field of CPUZ between clicking on "validate" and clicking on "submit".


thanks here goes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496298


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You don't have to rename your pc, although that's one way. Just change the name in the name field of CPUZ between clicking on "validate" and clicking on "submit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks here goes
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496298
Click to expand...

I see your 0.21 MHz off. Haha. You're shy of 4GHz.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irti*
> 
> thanks here goes
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496298


If you are able to show that your bus speed is actually at 200, then I can give it to ya. Sorry!!!!!

Rules are rules.


----------



## johnvosh

deleted


----------



## irti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> If you are able to show that your bus speed is actually at 200, then I can give it to ya. Sorry!!!!!
> Rules are rules.


Hahahah ... i know .. i have no idea why its not at 20 x 200. How do I show you that my my bus speed at 200??? You know there is no way it can be at 199.99 .... hahah

Edit: ok attached a screenshot



Edit 2: hahaha chuck the previous one here it is above 4Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497056


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Hi.
Sorry for bad english









Intel Pentium D 935 [email protected] GHz - Stock Cooler.
1 year ago...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063338

Intel Core i5 3570k [email protected] GHz - Stock Cooler ATM.... Updates when i get the 212+ here.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497019

I am Cordobeeh. I'm from Cordoba, Argentina. haha









If you want, I can upload some pictures of the D 935. I dont have it anymore, but I have a lot of photos and a video of 4.2 GHz.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irti*
> 
> Hahahah ... i know .. i have no idea why its not at 20 x 200. How do I show you that my my bus speed at 200??? You know there is no way it can be at 199.99 .... hahah
> Edit: ok attached a screenshot
> 
> Edit 2: hahaha chuck the previous one here it is above 4Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497056













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> Hi.
> Sorry for bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Pentium D 935 [email protected] GHz - Stock Cooler.
> 1 year ago...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063338
> Intel Core i5 3570k [email protected] GHz - Stock Cooler ATM.... Updates when i get the 212+ here.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497019
> I am Cordobeeh. I'm from Cordoba, Argentina. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, I can upload some pictures of the D 935. I dont have it anymore, but I have a lot of photos and a video of 4.2 GHz.




I am very sorry but in the first post it states that the validation needs to contain your entire OCN username.



Maybe if you can prove ownership of the D935 (around the same time as the validation), show a link between the names CuaTTeSS and Cordobeeh I could allow it.

As for the i5 3570k, just follow the instructions above.


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Haha. Ok, no problem. I have many photos of the hardware from when I sell it


Spoiler: Photos








Thats the P5GC-MX/1333 with the Intel Pentium D 935.
At that momen i haven't a decent PSU, so the vga can't be installed.
The rig is in my sig. The HDD has Vinyl on it, haha. But I have pictures of it without the Vinyl.
As for the memory, 1 Kingston and 1 Novatech. One of my Kingston(the one that was 667, not 800) died and i found that Novatech, so i used it.
I have pictures of the Dual Kingston and Kingston+Novatech.

Here is the 32'' LG TV(my sister's TV), the 2243T, the 4870(a friend was upgrading his pc so he gifted me). Also the speakers, I'm still use the same 2.1 since 2003. It sounds great.
The two sticks of ram, one Novatech and one Kingston. The 8800GTS, i give this card to a friend.


Spoiler: Photos













I think it is enough. haha








Sorry, and thank you for the opportunity









3570k: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497381


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Ok, no problem. I have many photos of the hardware from when I sell it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that momen i haven't a decent PSU, so the vga can't be installed.
> The rig is in my sig. The HDD has Vinyl on it, haha. But I have pictures of it without the Vinyl.
> As for the memory, 1 Kingston and 1 Novatech. One of my Kingston(the one that was 667, not 800) died and i found that Novatech, so i used it.
> I have pictures of the Dual Kingston and Kingston+Novatech.
> Here is the 32'' LG TV(my sister's TV), the 2243T, the 4870(a friend was upgrading his pc so he gifted me). Also the speakers, I'm still use the same 2.1 since 2003. It sounds great.
> The two sticks of ram, one Novatech and one Kingston. The 8800GTS, i give this card to a friend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is enough. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, and thank you for the opportunity


I am unable to accept this regardless, as the validation name does not contain your OCN name. Sorry.
Quote:


> 3570k: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497381


----------



## paopaovocal

very powerful cpu club:drool:


----------



## CuaTTeSS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497798


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> very powerful cpu club:drool:


Why not join us then!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497798


----------



## Fallout323f

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497790
still working on lower vcore


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497790
> still working on lower vcore


----------



## marsey99

i have a couple more to add but cant seem to find them atm :/


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> 
> 
> i have a couple more to add but cant seem to find them atm :/




Your E6850 is currently the highest, great work


----------



## paopaovocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Why not join us then!!!


coming soon!!!!!


----------



## mate213

AMD Phenom II X4 965
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379610


----------



## jdthomas

i used to be on the list now im not what happened?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdthomas*
> 
> i used to be on the list now im not what happened?


The old list got rebuilt into a spreadsheet. There may be errors. Please resubmit and all will be repaired if the submission meets the requirements. Any such errors are down to my marathon data entry to convert. Ginger Nuts became OP after..

http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4-ghz-overclock-club/6970#post_16045646

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168508

Found it. You're back.


----------



## paopaovocal

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499724



Would like to join the club too.


----------



## Dr Acula

Please and thankyou


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379610




Validation must be done in OCN name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499724
> 
> Would like to join the club too.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Please and thankyou




Great to have you on board


----------



## alancsalt

Good onya for taking this Club on ginger_nuts

you're doing a great job!


----------



## mate213

Here is new. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499787


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good onya for taking this Club on ginger_nuts
> you're doing a great job!


Not a problem, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> Here is new. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499787




Great work


----------



## Revengeofbob

4Ghz isn't as amazing as it once was, but I'd still like to join the cool club =)

Validation Link: 

I may try going for the extra 600Mhz suicide run so I can join the 2Ghz OC club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> 4Ghz isn't as impressive anymore, but I'd still like to join the cool club =)
> Validation Link:
> I may try going for the extra 600Mhz suicide run so I can join the 2Ghz OC club


Many people post their first overclocks here. I know I did.


----------



## Revengeofbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Many people post their first overclocks here. I know I did.


Sorry, I'm going to edit my post, didn't realize I came off sounding like such an ass =) I meant it since you can get 3.4Ghz stock cpus that overclock like crazy (*shakes fist at the 2500k*). When I upgrade I plan to play with getting to 5Ghz like your sig shows (btw amazing overclocks... 5.6Ghz on a 2500k?)







.

Maybe I should go back to E6600 and see if I can't get that to 4Ghz for a challenge, I think I hit 3.2Ghz and called it quits.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> Sorry, I'm going to edit my post, didn't realize I came off sounding like such an ass =) I meant it since you can get 3.4Ghz stock cpus that overclock like crazy (*shakes fist at the 2500k*). When I upgrade I plan to play with getting to 5Ghz like your sig shows (btw amazing overclocks... 5.6Ghz on a 2500k?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Maybe I should go back to E6600 and see if I can't get that to 4Ghz for a challenge, I think I hit 3.2Ghz and called it quits.


You sounded fine. I didn't mean that as a put down..









That 2500K was just using a Corsair H50 for cooling. Darned good chip. I was lucky. The DuoCores were with SS Phase. The 1366 ones were on water loops.
The old Celeron 347 overclocked pretty easy too.

Xtreme_Cuztoms got an i5 760 up to 4840.12 MHz, but I suspect that was on dice...seems like with Socket 1156 it's the i5 650 that can crack 5GHz.

The E6600, 4GHz is possible.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You sounded fine. I didn't mean that as a put down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 2500K was just using a Corsair H50 for cooling. Darned good chip. I was lucky. The DuoCores were with SS Phase. The 1366 ones were on water loops.
> The old Celeron 347 overclocked pretty easy too.
> Xtreme_Cuztoms got an i5 760 up to 4840.12 MHz, but I suspect that was on dice...seems like with Socket 1156 it's the i5 650 that can crack 5GHz.
> The E6600, 4GHz is possible.


I got an i5 650 Clarkdale...It.."cracked" 5 Ghz..barely..then promptly died







didn't even get boint 1 with it








the i3 550 I had was very nice :







:


----------



## alancsalt

ah yes, the i3 530, 540 and 550.....

Ouch! for your i5 650


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Xtreme_Cuztoms got an i5 760 up to 4840.12 MHz


correction.

5184.75 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709591

The first run was on a Tpower i55, This 2nd one was on a EVGA P55 3X SLI E658
And yes the 5184.75 was on Dice and still holding #1 on the bot since 14 Mar 2011


----------



## Revengeofbob

Um.. well damn maybe one day I'll be that extreme. For now I'll just sit here in the corner with my 4.2Ghz overclock and be happy...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> Um.. well damn maybe one day I'll be that extreme. For now I'll just sit here in the corner with my 4.2Ghz overclock and be happy...


4.2 for a daily clock on a 760 is a very respectable daily clock.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 4.2 for a daily clock on a 760 is a very respectable daily clock.


Yes it is..I had a 750..had to clock it down to 3.8 for daily


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good onya for taking this Club on ginger_nuts
> you're doing a great job!


Indeed!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> correction.
> 5184.75 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709591
> The first run was on a Tpower i55, This 2nd one was on a EVGA P55 3X SLI E658
> And yes the 5184.75 was on Dice and still holding #1 on the bot since 14 Mar 2011


We can take that as an update then?..









Write him up!


----------



## RogueRAZR

i5 3570k with stock cooler.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500477


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> 4Ghz isn't as amazing as it once was, but I'd still like to join the cool club =)
> Validation Link:
> I may try going for the extra 600Mhz suicide run so I can join the 2Ghz OC club




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> correction.
> 5184.75 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709591
> The first run was on a Tpower i55, This 2nd one was on a EVGA P55 3X SLI E658
> And yes the 5184.75 was on Dice and still holding #1 on the bot since 14 Mar 2011




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twztid13*
> 
> Indeed!!


Thanks, it feels great to help out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogueRAZR*
> 
> i5 3570k with stock cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500477




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## falcon2099

Core i5 3570K @ 4.326Ghz


----------



## Draven

may I join? here's my CPU-Z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478395


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> Core i5 3570K @ 4.326Ghz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> may I join? here's my CPU-Z
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478395




Good to have you both here


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Just a little jump.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501428


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> Just a little jump.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501428




Great going


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Thanks.
I get 4.74 but CPU-Z Rejected :/
I'll do some test when I have some time.


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502023



my 4.6ghz attempt for entry into the 2ghz overclock club is up next!

EDIT: the E5300 REALLY didnt like going past 350mhz FSB, and the system would refuse to boot. So for now it will have to wait.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123



As long as we're on the E5xxx page..


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502023
> 
> my 4.6ghz attempt for entry into the 2ghz overclock club is up next!
> EDIT: the E5300 REALLY didnt like going past 350mhz FSB, and the system would refuse to boot. So for now it will have to wait.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123
> 
> As long as we're on the E5xxx page..




Looking at these, I will have to get cracking, I have recently acquired a E6500, I have HTPC plans for it, but what harm in a small OC


----------



## falcon2099

Updated: 4.413Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502444


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> Good to have you both here


TY Sir


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> Updated: 4.413Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502444




Excellent, a increase of speed and decrease of voltage.


----------



## falcon2099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Excellent, a increase of speed and decrease of voltage.


That was purely by accident... lol. I tried to push to 4.5 but obviously voltage was off as I BSOD'd. Forgot to write down the error code though. Just gonna keep it the way it is for now and really try to push it once I get the H100. I DID like that when I did BSOD when the PC rebooted itself it was automatic and the BIOS seemed to reset to stock speed.


----------



## Draven

@ginger_nuts do the numbers in my cpu-z look ok? I'm kind of new to all this OCing stuff, I didn't really do alot of messing around with anything in the bios as this mobo I'm using lets me hit that OC with the tap of a button and it does everything for you. I did an OCCT test and haven't been in the bios since then, I haven't had any problems and everything has been running smoothly. Just thought I'd ask and if there is anything I can do to maybe try to get this PC to 5gigs. Any ideas or suggestions would be great, thanks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478395


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @ginger_nuts do the numbers in my cpu-z look ok? I'm kind of new to all this OCing stuff, I didn't really do alot of messing around with anything in the bios as this mobo I'm using lets me hit that OC with the tap of a button and it does everything for you. I did an OCCT test and haven't been in the bios since then, I haven't had any problems and everything has been running smoothly. Just thought I'd ask and if there is anything I can do to maybe try to get this PC to 5gigs. Any ideas or suggestions would be great, thanks.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478395


It seems pretty well on par with what others have gotten.

I have not had the pleasure of playing with Intel chips.

But a quick look around I found this ASUS guide and this thread would be the best for asking Intel fans.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It seems pretty well on par with what others have gotten.
> I have not had the pleasure of playing with Intel chips.
> But a quick look around I found this ASUS guide and this thread would be the best for asking Intel fans.


thanks for the help


----------



## shredded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2498695

4.5Ghz 3930K
Stable, may push it further to see if i can get 5Ghz (wont try get stable)
screenshot shows it currently at 4.499, it fluctuates +/-. CPU-z shows it at the 4.5


----------



## InsideJob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504715

Here we go


----------



## johnvosh

Updated: Got my second rig sitting @ 4.4GHz now!!  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504745

And why is it that when I try and run the CPU-z validator on my main pc it keeps giving me the results from my other one. The only thing that is the same is my e-mail, I've changed the name on, but it keeps showing up the one above instead of the one for the PC I'm writing this on...Uninstalled, restarted, reinstalled and got it.

Update main PC: 4.2GHz  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504771


----------



## SLADEizGOD

here's mines.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504761


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2498695
> 4.5Ghz 3930K
> Stable, may push it further to see if i can get 5Ghz (wont try get stable)
> screenshot shows it currently at 4.499, it fluctuates +/-. CPU-z shows it at the 4.5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504715
> Here we go




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Updated: Got my second rig sitting @ 4.4GHz now!!  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504745
> And why is it that when I try and run the CPU-z validator on my main pc it keeps giving me the results from my other one. The only thing that is the same is my e-mail, I've changed the name on, but it keeps showing up the one above instead of the one for the PC I'm writing this on...Uninstalled, restarted, reinstalled and got it.
> Update main PC: 4.2GHz  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504771




I can accept the highest one you submit, because there is no way to distinguish the two PC's on the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> here's mines.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504761




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## Jdruwe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2505581


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdruwe*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2505581


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello









here's mines!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283784


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*
> 
> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mines!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283784


----------



## shredded

Updated from 4.5GHz to 5!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238

Also. do i apply in the 5GHz club, or does my entry here add me onto the list in that club too?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Updated from 4.5GHz to 5!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
> Also. do i apply in the 5GHz club, or does my entry here add me onto the list in that club too?


Put in a post there. While I have seen your post here, it is not usual for them to get cross listed between clubs. I'll be lookin' out for it...









(Link is in my sig.







)


----------



## Lrs3329

try to oc my 2700k on a ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 can someone help me with settings


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*
> 
> try to oc my 2700k on a ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 can someone help me with settings


Follow my guide on Asus Motherboards. Even though it says for Ivy Bridge, it's basically the same and the only voltages you change are exactly the same as Ivy.







Post there too if you need any extra help. I'd be glad to help!


----------



## aplayerg

Here is mine!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507799


----------



## rhinitis

Decided to bump to up from 4.2 to 4.5 It's running right around 60 C on prime 95. I love my H80.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507990


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Updated from 4.5GHz to 5!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
> Also. do i apply in the 5GHz club, or does my entry here add me onto the list in that club too?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aplayerg*
> 
> Here is mine!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507799




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhinitis*
> 
> 
> Decided to bump to up from 4.2 to 4.5 It's running right around 60 C on prime 95. I love my H80.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507990




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## ryan97145

I5-2500k @4.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508816


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan97145*
> 
> I5-2500k @4.5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508816


Thats red and rejected.... Intel chips are not known for false rejections......


----------



## ryan97145

What did i do wrong?


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508853

Currently shooting for lower voltages.


----------



## rhinitis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508974


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508853
> Currently shooting for lower voltages.




Good work, when or if you manage lower volts, please resubmit, and mention it is an update








More then happy to update better OC's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhinitis*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508974




Great to have you here as well


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

I just got out of another 6 hour test @ the same GHz with lower voltages (1.344) but somehow it's displaying 1.336. I will aim for around 1.320s tonight. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509705

Also, my previous submission while under full load for Prime95 was incorrect. The voltage stayed at 1.360v throughout. The new submission should be 1.344.


----------



## InsideJob

The difference in voltage is just Vdroop.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> I just got out of another 6 hour test @ the same GHz with lower voltages (1.344) but somehow it's displaying 1.336. I will aim for around 1.320s tonight. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509705
> Also, my previous submission while under full load for Prime95 was incorrect. The voltage stayed at 1.360v throughout. The new submission should be 1.344.


I understand that the voltage you have set in BIOS and what shows in CPU-Z maybe different, but I can only record what CPU-Z show.

That is why I have it recorded as 1.312v at the present time.

Don't know if it is the same with Intel chips, but I run Prime95 in the back ground when validating, that way it shows everything at 100% use.

Also just remember this is not a stability club, as long as it validates correctly, that is all we need.


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509825

voltage is 1.312


----------



## kope

Regards


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509825
> voltage is 1.312


But it's rejected by CPUZ?


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

was not showing because sidestepping was on CPU was not under full load.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509825
> voltage is 1.312




Like mentioned before it has been rejected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## CrazyMonkey

My settings for 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510187

Intel i5 750 - 4100Mhz


----------



## immortalityoc

hey i posted here a while ago for verification the link is in my description as well yet no cool 4.0 sign!


----------



## InsideJob

If you're referring to your signature, you have to do that manually the link is on the OP.
haha fail... anyways it's not hard to find. As I said its in the first post of the thread.


----------



## Schmuckley

hrmm..I didn't post 775 stuff yet?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511023 p4 830
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509838 e4500


----------



## ipv89

hey add me

link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512031

(updating sig rig now)

yay first club for me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalityoc*
> 
> hey i posted here a while ago for verification the link is in my description as well yet no cool 4.0 sign!


No 99 in the AM3 list... Here


----------



## ryan97145

stable 4.5GHz OC. Gonna go for 5Ghz once i get a better cooler.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512122


----------



## Jsteele2009

Hello everyone!

E8400 @ 4005.06 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512370


----------



## Macke93

I did a stable overclock to 4,1GHZ yesterday!







Add me!

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512501


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> My settings for 24/7
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510187
> Intel i5 750 - 4100Mhz




Impressive for a 24/7 OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> hrmm..I didn't post 775 stuff yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511023 p4 830
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509838 e4500





You are a very talented person Schmuckley, I think you have more listings then anyone else.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> hey add me
> link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512031
> (updating sig rig now)
> yay first club for me




Thanks for choosing us first









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No 99 in the AM3 list... Here


Thanks for helping out, again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan97145*
> 
> stable 4.5GHz OC. Gonna go for 5Ghz once i get a better cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512122




Can't wait for the 5Ghz, better air cooler or water? Please say water!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsteele2009*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> E8400 @ 4005.06 Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512370




A big HELLO to you as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> I did a stable overclock to 4,1GHZ yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me!
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512501




Great to be adding some more AMD's


----------



## Midgethulk

Midgethulk

i7-3770k @ 4.6 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512712


----------



## ryan97145

@ginger_nuts Well i'm not sure yet but i'm probably going to go for water once i have the funds.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Tjj226_Angel

i7 3770K with hyper threading on @ 4.8Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2513290


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Midgethulk
> i7-3770k @ 4.6 Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512712




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Tjj226_Angel
> i7 3770K with hyper threading on @ 4.8Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2513290




Great work both of you, these new Ivy chips sure seem to be golden


----------



## Frost1120

CPU-Z Validator 3.1.jpg 5k .jpg file


My first attempt at OC on my First build ever

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520816


----------



## Chorrbs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520781


----------



## rayzzr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520979

4.5ghz run (HOT!) on air cooled i5 2550k, within 3 min running Prime 95 I hit a temp alarm so I may be reaching the upper limit of this chip on air cooling









Eh, second run at 4.4 with the voltage tweaked (first run was mobo controlling vCore): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520996

Still hot, as some cores hit 83C after 16min stress on Prime95 Large FFTs, but better than first test when the temp alert sounded after just a couple minutes under the same load!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayzzr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520979
> 4.5ghz run (HOT!) on air cooled i5 2550k, within 3 min running Prime 95 I hit a temp alarm so I may be reaching the upper limit of this chip on air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, second run at 4.4 with the voltage tweaked (first run was mobo controlling vCore): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520996
> Still hot, as some cores hit 83C after 16min stress on Prime95 Large FFTs, but better than first test when the temp alert sounded after just a couple minutes under the same load!


this is just validation... no need to be stable.... overclock to highest possible.... hit F7 and be done


----------



## ShadowEW

I was apart of the older club I think.. Anywho I'd like to re-add myself to this list all being you accept me ~









[Rig] Hoshi: Phenom II 1090T - 4464.03 MHz (Stable) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435162
[Rig] Hoshi: Phenom II 1090T - 4547.55 MHz (Old Suicide) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257213
[Rig] Takara: Intel i5 650 - 4032.37 MHz (Stable 24/7) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402562

Pick whichever out of Hoshi's results ~ x3


----------



## alancsalt

Bit feeble for one of these...but still, I'm sure I'll get the hang of this RIVE mobo soon....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521632
4900.86 MHz (100 * 49)


----------



## Cyrious

Need...... Q9400.......

Still waiting for it to show up but i fully intend on getting it up to 4ghz and into this club


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502635
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349
forgive if repost ..:







: Look @ NoG's 960t!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2513365


----------



## zeeton

Zeeton
3770k @ 4.8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521836


----------



## rayzzr

I just dropped coin on a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoons for a pull/pull pair for the CM212EVO, and I have a goal of a stable/cool 4.7Ghz OC, which seems obtainable.

When I hit 4.5Ghz, the temps on Prime95 running in-place FFTs with a length of 128k jumps the temps to around 83C.

I plan to drop a pair of 140mm Rosewill Hyperborea fans in the top of my Rosewill Blackhawk case, and with those giving a higher airflow I want to try them both in an exhaust and intake setup to see which yields the better temps. I'm thinking intake, so it pulls cool air into the intake stream for the AP15s in that push/pull config.

If anyone has thoughts, PM me please!


----------



## zubzero689

yes 4.6ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522188


----------



## kope

Looks like you are in wrong club


----------



## alancsalt

Despite being started in Intel section, this Club takes AMD as well, and has for a long time.
If it really worries anyone, I could move the thread to General Processors?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry people, but here at work I can not get the CPU-Z validations working.

So I will get up early tomorrow morning to update everyone's.

I don't think this club needs to be moved, but it would also make some sense.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Sorry people, but here at work I can not get the CPU-Z validations working.
> So I will get up early tomorrow morning to update everyone's.
> I don't think this club needs to be moved, but it would also make some sense.


I see no harm in moving the thread, as long as people still know where to look for it and the thread id stays the same.
Also, I would say there's no rush in updating them.. Buuuut the longer you leave it the more that'll appear


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Sorry people, but here at work I can not get the CPU-Z validations working.
> So I will get up early tomorrow morning to update everyone's.
> I don't think this club needs to be moved, but it would also make some sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I see no harm in moving the thread, as long as people still know where to look for it and the thread id stays the same.
> Also, I would say there's no rush in updating them.. Buuuut the longer you leave it the more that'll appear


Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › The 1GHz Overclock Club

Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › The 2GHz Overclock Club

Overclock.net › Forums › Intel › Intel CPUs › ~: 4 GHz Overclock Club :~

Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › *5GHz Overclock club*

Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › [New] 6GHz+ OC Club!

Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)

Overclock.net › Forums › AMD › AMD CPUs › [Official]AMD 4GHz+ CLUB

It wouldn't look any different in emails, and still come up on search just as easily. Same links would continue to work.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I say move it then, keep it inline with the others.


----------



## alancsalt

Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › ~: 4GHz Overclock Club :~

Done.


----------



## Mr357

Mr357 - 4414MHz - AMD X4 960T - 1.55Vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502347


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Overclock.net › Forums › General Hardware › General Processor Discussions › ~: 4GHz Overclock Club :~
> Done.


All hail the new home of the 4GHz club! " General Processor Discussions "


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frost1120*
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1.jpg 5k .jpg file
> 
> 
> My first attempt at OC on my First build ever
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520816


The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chorrbs*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520781




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayzzr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520979
> 4.5ghz run (HOT!) on air cooled i5 2550k, within 3 min running Prime 95 I hit a temp alarm so I may be reaching the upper limit of this chip on air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, second run at 4.4 with the voltage tweaked (first run was mobo controlling vCore): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520996
> Still hot, as some cores hit 83C after 16min stress on Prime95 Large FFTs, but better than first test when the temp alert sounded after just a couple minutes under the same load!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I was apart of the older club I think.. Anywho I'd like to re-add myself to this list all being you accept me ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Rig] Hoshi: Phenom II 1090T - 4464.03 MHz (Stable) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435162
> [Rig] Hoshi: Phenom II 1090T - 4547.55 MHz (Old Suicide) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257213
> [Rig] Takara: Intel i5 650 - 4032.37 MHz (Stable 24/7) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402562
> Pick whichever out of Hoshi's results ~ x3




I entered the 4.5Ghz one for Hoshi, as it does not need to be stable for this club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bit feeble for one of these...but still, I'm sure I'll get the hang of this RIVE mobo soon....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521632
> 4900.86 MHz (100 * 49)




It is honor to do this for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502635
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349
> forgive if repost ..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Look @ NoG's 960t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2513365


4x 

You are just a mean machine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeton*
> 
> Zeeton
> 3770k @ 4.8
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521836




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> yes 4.6ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522188


Congratulations you are the first and there for the highest FX-6200 we have










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Mr357 - 4414MHz - AMD X4 960T - 1.55Vcore
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502347


Fantastic work, you nudge me down a spot.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Fantastic work, you nudge me down a spot.


Need moar jiggawatts!








(or better cooling,maybe)


----------



## llamaboiz

i7 [email protected] BUT~ i have a MSI Z77 MPower board so would pushing the OC Genie button count?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> i7 [email protected] BUT~ i have a MSI Z77 MPower board so would pushing the OC Genie button count?


For sure, an overclock is a overclock.

How you get there is your choice.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> I entered the 4.5Ghz one for Hoshi, as it does not need to be stable for this club.


Thanks for adding me to the list ~
I just can't seem to push anything more than 4.4 / 4.5 using this 790FX board.. The 4.5 Was done with a Corsair A70, and 4.4 stable with a Corsair H100...

Played around with most of the settings, upped the voltage as high as I'd dare but I just can't seem to get anything stable enough to get in OS.
If I push 1.7vCore, save the bios, boots for about 1 second then shuts down, refuses to boot until I reset the bios.








Can't quite seem to get anything up long enough to nudge a CPU-Z out.. >w<;


----------



## fewtcher

I forgot to join this club








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511145


----------



## Wesleydw

i5 - 3570k Stock Cooling @ 4,3Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524188


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I was apart of the older club I think.. Anywho I'd like to re-add myself to this list all being you accept me ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Rig] Hoshi: Phenom II 1090T - 4464.03 MHz (Stable) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435162
> [Rig] Hoshi: Phenom II 1090T - 4547.55 MHz (Old Suicide) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257213
> [Rig] Takara: Intel i5 650 - 4032.37 MHz (Stable 24/7) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402562
> Pick whichever out of Hoshi's results ~ x3


An update to Takara if you wouldn't mind. ^^ ~

[Rig] Takara: Intel i5 650 - 4160.02 MHz (Stability unknown xP) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524973

I'm sure I did another test, higher than 4.16.. If I manage to find it I'll quote this again. again.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I forgot to join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511145




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wesleydw*
> 
> i5 - 3570k Stock Cooling @ 4,3Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524188




Seems so easy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> An update to Takara if you wouldn't mind. ^^ ~
> [Rig] Takara: Intel i5 650 - 4160.02 MHz (Stability unknown xP) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524973
> I'm sure I did another test, higher than 4.16.. If I manage to find it I'll quote this again. again.




Always welcome to update any OC, great going


----------



## fishinfiend

Here is my CPU-z...



5GHz Club here I come.


----------



## devillightning1

Jeez having this CPU for 2 years running at 4.8GHz and didnt even realize got community like this, count me in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529009


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfiend*
> 
> Here is my CPU-z...
> 
> 5GHz Club here I come.




Great work, keep it up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devillightning1*
> 
> Jeez having this CPU for 2 years running at 4.8GHz and didnt even realize got community like this, count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529009




Welcome to OCN, any chance of an extra 200 Mhz to join the *5GHz Overclock club*


----------



## devillightning1

Tried before, but only for benching


----------



## Cyrious

Q9400 comes today








Will attempt 4ghz out of it once it arrives, but no guarantees.


----------



## llamaboiz

Sorry my bad, only read p.1 now









Heres my link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529416


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Sorry my bad, only read p.1 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529416


It is all good


----------



## KleanAce45

i7 3930K @ 4.5 GHz on Phanteks PH-TC14PE...will try to get it push it to 4.8 this week
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529872


----------



## alancsalt

Improved my suicide clock....

i7 3930K 5050.04 MHz (101 * 50)


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529978


----------



## ginger_nuts

PLEASE accept my apologise people, have been held up on some personal stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KleanAce45*
> 
> i7 3930K @ 4.5 GHz on Phanteks PH-TC14PE...will try to get it push it to 4.8 this week
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529872




Please do push it further and let us know how you go.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Improved my suicide clock....
> i7 3930K 5050.04 MHz (101 * 50)




Great work, should consider joining our 5 Ghz Club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529978




Fantastic work on such an old chip


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Great work, should consider joining our 5 Ghz Club


You have a cheeky tongue sir!


----------



## MyFaceHole

Overclocked to 4.5GHz on my *FX-6100.*
Here's the proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534075


----------



## twztid13

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531835
That's a recent one. I only re-posted, cuz I checked the Googledoc & mine, #645, the link shows up as OCscrub's i7 950, but the others around me seem to be spot on. Hope you can fix this for me. Thanks!!


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devillightning1*
> 
> Tried before, but only for benching


All it takes is a POST, and a CPU-Z validation


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Overclocked to 4.5GHz on my *FX-6100.*
> Here's the proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534075




I understand it just maybe how it is, but your voltage seems very high.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twztid13*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531835
> That's a recent one. I only re-posted, cuz I checked the Googledoc & mine, #645, the link shows up as OCscrub's i7 950, but the others around me seem to be spot on. Hope you can fix this for me. Thanks!!


Very sorry







I believe it has fixed.


----------



## Midgethulk

Increased my OC from 4.6 to 4.8GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535681


----------



## 03threefiftyz

One last go of it on the little CM TX3 push/pull before a rebuild/revamp of the system. New Mobo, memory, and switching to watercooling this week. Ran Prime95 for 90mins, temp results on the side.


----------



## MyFaceHole

*Update*, lower voltage.
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538567


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Increased my OC from 4.6 to 4.8GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535681



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> One last go of it on the little CM TX3 push/pull before a rebuild/revamp of the system. New Mobo, memory, and switching to watercooling this week. Ran Prime95 for 90mins, temp results on the side.


Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your *CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot)* with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> *Update*, lower voltage.
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538567


There is a slight clock reading difference which one would you like? 4500.35 MHz or 4500.55 Mhz?


----------



## twztid13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Very sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it has fixed.


Indeed, it has. Thank you, good Sir!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> One last go of it on the little CM TX3 push/pull before a rebuild/revamp of the system. New Mobo, memory, and switching to watercooling this week. Ran Prime95 for 90mins, temp results on the side.


Nah, you're supposed to post http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536244


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> There is a slight clock reading difference which one would you like? 4500.35 MHz or 4500.55 Mhz?


I would rather have the one with the lower voltage reading. I can boot into windows at 4800MHz, maybe I'll make another update sometime, but for now the one with the lowest voltage reading will suffice.


----------



## Pentium-David

This old dog can max FEAR 2 and never drop below 30FPS @ 1280x1024









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538863


----------



## sda1

This is my first overclock ever and unlike me..... its stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539610


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sda1*
> 
> This is my first overclock ever and unlike me..... its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539610


You can do better then that! ^_^


----------



## Ricwin

Cant quite break the 5GHz mark with this motherboard. Have managed to reach 4.9Ghz with 1.425v but i get the feeling that this very cheap Asus mobo is holding it back.
Tempted to replace it with a Sabertooth 990FX with its improved power phase and overclocking potential


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nah, you're supposed to post http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536244


How you managed to get this link is amazing











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> I would rather have the one with the lower voltage reading. I can boot into windows at 4800MHz, maybe I'll make another update sometime, but for now the one with the lowest voltage reading will suffice.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*
> 
> This old dog can max FEAR 2 and never drop below 30FPS @ 1280x1024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538863




Excellent work, if I am not mistaken, it is the first Pentium D 940









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sda1*
> 
> This is my first overclock ever and unlike me..... its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539610




Great work for first try, and do not worry, for this club it does not need to be stable









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Cant quite break the 5GHz mark with this motherboard. Have managed to reach 4.9Ghz with 1.425v but i get the feeling that this very cheap Asus mobo is holding it back.
> Tempted to replace it with a Sabertooth 990FX with its improved power phase and overclocking potential


To join you need to follow the rules on the first page.

But there is also a *5GHz Overclock Club* if or when you do manage it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How you managed to get this link is amazing


Not, not!







Viewed his post-pic, bottom right click "Original", i read the validation number off his pic...

But posters should try not to make it complicated for thread starters..

Reading the first page of a thread can help u avoid the evil


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> To join you need to follow the rules on the first page.
> But there is also a *5GHz Overclock Club* if or when you do manage it.


Already in here, approx 4.8GHz in the AM3+ list iirc
But 5GHz is the target.


----------



## MyFaceHole

Sorry for my frequent updating, but here's a fresh new OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539944
It wasn't stable at all, but I just managed to get the link before my computer blue-screened. It took quite a bit of voltage to make 4900MHz stable (1.632v to be exact xD). I don't think I will ever see 5GHz out of this thing anytime soon.


----------



## D7my

hello
what do you think about this ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540330


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Sorry for my frequent updating, but here's a fresh new OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539944
> It wasn't stable at all, but I just managed to get the link before my computer blue-screened. It took quite a bit of voltage to make 4900MHz stable (1.632v to be exact xD). I don't think I will ever see 5GHz out of this thing anytime soon.




Always happy to update







Congrats you are second place for the 6100's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7my*
> 
> hello
> what do you think about this ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540191


As for the OC it seems pretty good. But:

The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## D7my

^
But i dont like my OCN








updated link and here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540330


----------



## sda1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> You can do better then that! ^_^


I concur,
This weekend i will be pushing for 4.5 so we will see how it goes and I will be posting an update as soon as i get it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Always happy to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you are second place for the 6100's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the OC it seems pretty good. But:
> The validation must be done in your OCN name


Ah, the Dread Red Rejection.......

(Sorry, I should have resisted....







)


----------



## KingKwentyne

I might as well put in an application to the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767


5.0ghz by King Kwentyne, on Flickr


----------



## Ricwin

King, how stable is that 5.0Ghz? Suitable for 24/7 use, and what sort of temps does it reach under load?

Friend of mine recently upgraded to the same 3770k and Sabertooth Z77, also has the same 620 cooler but is having some difficulty with the overclock.


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Always happy to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you are second place for the 6100's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ginger_nuts
> 
> Yeah, some of the others have disabled cores in order to get such high clocks, I just wan't to get the high clock without disabling cores, but if I can't beat Eeyore888, then I may reduce my cores to 4 instead of 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: (I can't seem to figure out this quote system) -MyFaceHole


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> King, how stable is that 5.0Ghz? Suitable for 24/7 use, and what sort of temps does it reach under load?
> Friend of mine recently upgraded to the same 3770k and Sabertooth Z77, also has the same 620 cooler but is having some difficulty with the overclock.


It took a while to get it to even boot up on 5.0ghz. I think the board is the weakness to be honest. It is good but not good enough to easily get to that kind of OC. I will post up my bios set up when I get home today. It was stable enough for basic use. I ran prime for like less than a minute and the temps were already hitting 100+°C. So with that kind of cooling I would not recommend stress testing. Now it validated at 1.296 but it would spike all the way to 1.680







. i was able to surf the web take screen shots, post on the forum and even do some light gaming (pro evolution soccer). Durning the gaming which imo dose not put that much stress on the cpu my temps were around 80°C - 88°C. I got alot of warnings from the AI suite about the voltage as well. Vulgar just ran 1.7+ volts through his so I will say it is safe for him to throw some power at the thing and let it be happy. At idle as you can see with the validation it only needs 1.296 and temps will idle around 40°C. I have a 2 fans in a push pull on my rad for the 620 cooler dont know how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## Ricwin

Thanks for the info


----------



## KingKwentyne

No probs bro. I have posted pics of my bios set up @ 5.0 over here

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club/2294#post_18345974


----------



## stubass

add me
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517533


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> 
> 
> i have a couple more to add but cant seem to find them atm :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your E6850 is currently the highest, great work
Click to expand...

thanks











fastest e7400 and fastest e7x00 chip too











idk if you will take this one but it will be going faster soon as that was air cooled











another aricooled one just for this thread







will also be getting cold later this week


----------



## sda1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> You can do better then that! ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sda1*
> 
> I concur,
> This weekend i will be pushing for 4.5 so we will see how it goes and I will be posting an update as soon as i get it.


Couldn't wait







4.5 and so far stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541019


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I might as well put in an application to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> 
> 5.0ghz by King Kwentyne, on Flickr




Fantastic, second highest 3770K, by 0.01Mhz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Always happy to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you are second place for the 6100's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ginger_nuts
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, some of the others have disabled cores in order to get such high clocks, I just wan't to get the high clock without disabling cores, but if I can't beat Eeyore888, then I may reduce my cores to 4 instead of 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: (I can't seem to figure out this quote system) -MyFaceHole
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Using the quoting system is similar to HTML coding, you gotta open and close the quotes. I found practicing on a dead thread, until I got it down pat helped. AND always preview before posting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> add me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517533




Good work, glad to have you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sda1*
> 
> Couldn't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 and so far stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541019




Being stable is a bonus. good stuff









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fastest e7400 and fastest e7x00 chip too




You are such a machine









Quote:


> idk if you will take this one but it will be going faster soon as that was air cooled




Unfortunately I can not accept this, but I am sure when I see this again it will smash 4Ghz








Quote:


> another aricooled one just for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will also be getting cold later this week




You make this seem so easy


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Fantastic, second highest 3770K, by 0.01Mhz


Thank you sir.... by an inch or mile LOL


----------



## Forairan

ezpz, though 1.192V core is a bit high for 4.2 GHz.... I still need to play with that a bit








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542223


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Thank you sir.... by an inch or mile LOL


Winning is winning!!! I sense a Fast and Furious line here lol


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Wasn't happy with the temps after installing the Zalman watercooler. Due to a screw up, I had to use some old CM thermal paste. Went back and re-installed the cooler with some MX4 and added two Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm fans in push/pull. What a difference. With the fans at 60% (2000rpm), they move an absolute ton of air. With the fans at 100% (~2900rpm), the temps are another 2c cooler. Anyway, pushed it up to 4.6ghz and max temps (with fans at 80%) was 56c. Idles at 33c. Room temp is 71f.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543374

*Edited as I pushed it a bit further today.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Winning is winning!!! I sense a Fast and Furious line here lol


Yes sur! LOL


----------



## hermitmaster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544410


----------



## rayzzr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544596

Update - @4.6Ghz now


----------



## Baldrex

Baldrex i7 2600k at 4.6 GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2545157


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forairan*
> 
> ezpz, though 1.192V core is a bit high for 4.2 GHz.... I still need to play with that a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542223




Good work, keep us posted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Wasn't happy with the temps after installing the Zalman watercooler. Due to a screw up, I had to use some old CM thermal paste. Went back and re-installed the cooler with some MX4 and added two Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm fans in push/pull. What a difference. With the fans at 60% (2000rpm), they move an absolute ton of air. With the fans at 100% (~2900rpm), the temps are another 2c cooler. Anyway, pushed it up to 4.6ghz and max temps (with fans at 80%) was 56c. Idles at 33c. Room temp is 71f.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543374
> *Edited as I pushed it a bit further today.




Good work, it must be blooming loud with fans running at 2900rpm.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544410




Thanks for joining us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayzzr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544596
> Update - @4.6Ghz now




Nice improvement








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldrex*
> 
> Baldrex i7 2600k at 4.6 GHZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2545157




Very nice OC


----------



## Asbestos

My 4.6ghz submission. This Asrock Z75 Pro 3 is finicky, but I'll be getting 5ghz soon








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2545746

Wasn't stable, pulled it off long enough though








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546718


----------



## marsey99

thanks for the update dude









ginger nut, i just noticed you have put my q6600 in with the e6600s mate


----------



## vinumsv

Here is mine running @ 4.18 not much but 19% OC for newbie and stable too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2547547

haven't tried to push more until i get better Paste for my H80 to reapply and re-position the waterblock


----------



## Mellifleur

Here is my Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.4









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534151

Love this thing

and for those who love the underdog, this is my 455 X3 Rana unlocked (X4) @ 4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2405180


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> My 4.6ghz submission. This Asrock Z75 Pro 3 is finicky, but I'll be getting 5ghz soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2545746
> Wasn't stable, pulled it off long enough though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546718




Great work







We also have a *5GHz Overclock Club*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> thanks for the update dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginger nut, i just noticed you have put my q6600 in with the e6600s mate


I do apologize for that







but now it is corrected









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinumsv*
> 
> Here is mine running @ 4.18 not much but 19% OC for newbie and stable too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2547547
> haven't tried to push more until i get better Paste for my H80 to reapply and re-position the waterblock




Good work







But I think you should be able to maybe drop your vCore a bit. If or when you get a better OC please update with us, as well


----------



## vinumsv

Gone Crazy and tried 4.5 GHZ









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549723

lol reached century mark in C









so back to

4.22 GHZ (stable)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549739


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> Here is my Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534151
> Love this thing
> and for those who love the underdog, this is my 455 X3 Rana unlocked (X4) @ 4ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2405180


Both are 

The validation must be done in your OCN name


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinumsv*
> 
> Gone Crazy and tried 4.5 GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549723
> lol reached century mark in C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so back to
> 4.22 GHZ (stable)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549739


I have entered the 4.5Ghz one, bigger is better







but I would suggest trying to reduce your vCore, you are running approx. 0.2v more then others with similar or more of an OC.


----------



## D7my

update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550331


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7my*
> 
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550331




Nice work







in the top ten 3570K's


----------



## Schmuckley

OooO,,I have an update







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2551103


----------



## nowcontrol




----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> OooO,,I have an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2551103




Always a pleasure to have you submitting validation's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*




Fantastic work


----------



## xNovax

What if my CPU came stock at 4.2GHz?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What if my CPU came stock at 4.2GHz?


What chips is that?

I guess I would have to add it, but I would need this verified.

But where is the fun in validating a standard chip


----------



## xNovax

AMD Bulldozer X4 FX-4170
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=4_64&item_id=049227


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What if my CPU came stock at 4.2GHz?


After discussing with a Moderator, it is my choice.

I have made the decision that the chip must be overclocked by at least 0.1Mhz to be entered into the club. This is due to the club being intended for the "Absolute MAX overclock".

I believe this keeps it fair for all people in the past and in the future.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> After discussing with a Moderator, it is my choice.
> I have made the decision that the chip must be overclocked by at least 0.1Mhz to be entered into the club. This is due to the club being intended for the "Absolute MAX overclock".
> I believe this keeps it fair for all people in the past and in the future.


Hmmm, it's not the 4GHz Stock Club then, still the 4GHz Overclock Club. I get it.


----------



## xNovax

Ok thats fine. I was just wondering.


----------



## cam51037

I'd like to join the club. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555964

4.4GHz as of today, just installed my Hyper 212 and got right into overclocking.


----------



## Mellifleur

Update: here is a validation with my login







always got to push the limit http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556213

Might be awhile before i can throw my Rana back in my rig to get another cpuz val oh well.....:/


----------



## chris4276

Sure why not?
count me in! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556945


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd like to join the club. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555964
> 4.4GHz as of today, just installed my Hyper 212 and got right into overclocking.




Good going








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> Update: here is a validation with my login
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always got to push the limit http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556213
> Might be awhile before i can throw my Rana back in my rig to get another cpuz val oh well.....:/




Great work, for personal reference, is this stable?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris4276*
> 
> Sure why not?
> count me in! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556945




A big OCN welcome







+ good work


----------



## cam51037

Woohoo! I was accepted! Awesome!


----------



## Mellifleur

rock solid

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2563334

4480 is where i see the wall..... but i keep tryin


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> rock solid
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2563334
> 4480 is where i see the wall..... but i keep tryin




Just remember, it does not need to be stable for this club, as long as you can get a validation, is all that is needed


----------



## Elyminator

http://valid.canardpc.com/2565040

that should do the trick


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2565040
> that should do the trick




That has done the trick, any chance of a suicide run? But 4.5Ghz is nice


----------



## Jj333 33

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365947


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> That has done the trick, any chance of a suicide run? But 4.5Ghz is nice


not for now. I'm much to poor to afford potential side effects of suicide runs... such as suicide







. Perhaps eventually. I've gotten it to post at 4.7 but i can't keep it there. the 4.5 is stable so it's good enough for me. when i buy a new one i'll blow the old one up hehe


----------



## AmenRa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567539


----------



## Spritanium

How did those i5 760s get to 4ghz with such a low vcore? I'm having trouble with anything less than 1.36v


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jj333 33*
> 
> Can I join?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365947




You sure can join, and you sure have joined








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmenRa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567539




Nice work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> How did those i5 760s get to 4ghz with such a low vcore? I'm having trouble with anything less than 1.36v


I have no idea sorry, not a very big Intel man myself.


----------



## tanoury

I'm a first time overclocker and I'd like to join!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2572867


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanoury*
> 
> I'm a first time overclocker and I'd like to join!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2572867


nice one








also join this club too since you are 1GHz over stock
http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club


----------



## Mellifleur

updates







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572987 and http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573007 (stable)


----------



## NitrousX

Could you update my entry please?

Installed a set of Samsung eco ram and I was able to overclock them from 1600MHz to 1900MHz at a mere 1.38v!









Thanks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575307


----------



## Schmuckley

oo oo ..I got one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## ckWL

Put me on the list!!


----------



## baker18

Its been awhile. Testing a new cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576150


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18*
> 
> Its been awhile. Testing a new cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576150


6414.77 MHz @ 1.76v is an amazing cooler..


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanoury*
> 
> I'm a first time overclocker and I'd like to join!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2572867




Great work for a first timer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572987 and http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573007 (stable)




I entered the 4.6Ghz as it is a higher clock, and looks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Could you update my entry please?
> Installed a set of Samsung eco ram and I was able to overclock them from 1600MHz to 1900MHz at a mere 1.38v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575307




Updated for ya, I wish that Samsung ram was available here in Oz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> oo oo ..I got one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202




Another  job. Your now 2nd on the table









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Put me on the list!!




Another big welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18*
> 
> Its been awhile. Testing a new cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576150




Wow, such an old chip with such massive clocks









P.s. To all I hope I got it right, any problems, please PM me


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 6414.77 MHz @ 1.76v is an amazing cooler..


Congrats on your E8400. Awesome clocks. I have to take mine for a spin and see if I can get close with the P5E3.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay here are two vals that i think are worthy...




Both on water


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres an updated i7 930


..


----------



## KingT

Anyone knows what has happened with *PapaSmurf* ?









I haven't seen him in a while though..

CHEERS..


----------



## nuno_p

nuno_p
E8400 @ 4Ghz


----------



## ViSioNx

Regor @ 4.44

Validation link


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Anyone knows what has happened with *PapaSmurf* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him in a while though..
> CHEERS..


No-one really knows for sure. The change to Huddler may be part of it. He posted a lot less after that.


----------



## 6taiga

And here are my scores


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay here are two vals that i think are worthy...
> 
> 
> Both on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres an updated i7 930
> 
> ..
Click to expand...



Good stuff







That is only the second 3820 we have had. But you are top of the table









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> nuno_p
> E8400 @ 4Ghz


It is great seeing more of the older chips working now











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Regor @ 4.44
> 
> Validation link


Dude this is what it is about, an older AMD chip getting worked over 


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6taiga*
> 
> And here are my scores




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## ViSioNx

yes sir. I know the 4ghz mark is not a huge achievement with these newer chips but I figured I would be proud to wear the sig since it is an older AMD chip







Had to delid it to get here but oh well


----------



## nuno_p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It is great seeing more of the older chips working now


It wont take long to be replaced by the 3570k on my main rig.

I´m just waiting to get my maximus v gene from RMA.

The E8400 was a great cpu when it came out, it still is a good cpu for those guys who dont need more than 2 cores.


----------



## 6taiga

*Update*


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6taiga*
> 
> *Update*


You have actually linked a validation that is slightly (1Mhz) slower


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only the second 3820 we have had. But you are top of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for having me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a couple of 775 chips im gonna work on ones a x6800 and a really good Pentium D I will post results after i clock 4.8Ghz on the i7 930 ! (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## evolutionxxx86

Hello all heres my first run http://valid.canardpc.com/2583750


----------



## evolutionxxx86

and heres another too http://valid.canardpc.com/2583766


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

E8200 @ 4162.04 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2583900

Testing before Freezing !


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Just put together the new 3570k rig. Breaking it in at 4.5ghz on water. Temps are around 67c max after an hour on prime95 with only the push fan hooked up to the rad. Still have to put the pull fan on the radiator.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2586159


----------



## ripsaw

Is this OK?
][/URL]


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> and heres another too http://valid.canardpc.com/2583766




Great work keep em coming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> E8200 @ 4162.04 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2583900
> Testing before Freezing !




Always a pleasure to enter a mods details, nothing like just getting the validation in the nick of time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Just put together the new 3570k rig. Breaking it in at 4.5ghz on water. Temps are around 67c max after an hour on prime95 with only the push fan hooked up to the rad. Still have to put the pull fan on the radiator.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2586159




Good work, but here we do not need it to be stable, just a validation, the higher the clock the better 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Is this OK?
> ][/URL]




Just in the nick of time, great to have another AMD entered


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I mentioned it not for stability, but the fact that it's first hour of life in my rig (after installing windows) was running at 4.5 in prime lol. I'll probably bump it again today too see what she is made of.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I mentioned it not for stability, but the fact that it's first hour of life in my rig (after installing windows) was running at 4.5 in prime lol. I'll probably bump it again today too see what she is made of.


Sorry me bad!!!!

Nice work even more then, what a way to break in a new chip


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Edit:

Got it too load at 5gz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2587060


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Hi !

Too much vcore i think, just for validation. I leave it at 4.2 for 24/7.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2590630

Also, 5.0... But it says Cordobeeh







http://valid.canardpc.com/2589761
I'll try it again and see if I can get validated at same speed.

There are different time because the one with 4.9 I validated now, and the one with 5.0 was submitted right in the moment.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres another val i dug up from the vault..........



Sold that setup got my $ back moved on....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5161.2 MHz / E8200
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 5161.2 MHz / E8200
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608


2.5 Ghz overclock....thats friggin AWESOME....


----------



## trojan92

http://valid.canardpc.com/2591678

I'd like to join


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Edit:
> Got it too load at 5gz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2587060




That is fantastic bloody work, 2nd Place for the 3570k table








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> Hi !
> Too much vcore i think, just for validation. I leave it at 4.2 for 24/7.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2590630
> Also, 5.0... But it says Cordobeeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2589761
> I'll try it again and see if I can get validated at same speed.
> There are different time because the one with 4.9 I validated now, and the one with 5.0 was submitted right in the moment.
> Sorry for my bad english




This is just amazing, another top 5 rank place, you are in fourth place on the 3570k table









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres another val i dug up from the vault..........
> 
> Sold that setup got my $ back moved on....




4.8Ghz is no small accomplishment, 2nd place for the 4100's as well. Sadly I like seeing AMD's pushed hard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 5161.2 MHz / E8200
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608


Very sorry not enter this, but is this an update or a separate entry? The only difference I could see is the amount of ram used, which I am happy to have as a separate entry if you wish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2591678
> I'd like to join




A big welcome to you


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 5161.2 MHz / E8200
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608


Top E8200 score ...... surely?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Very sorry not enter this, but is this an update or a separate entry? The only difference I could see is the amount of ram used, which I am happy to have as a separate entry if you wish.


i wouldn't keep the 1st entry i sub'd at 4.1 with 4GB's of memory, that was just an air test.
Quote:


> Top E8200 score ...... surely?


20th on the bot


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> i wouldn't keep the 1st entry i sub'd at 4.1 with 4GB's of memory, that was just an air test.
> 20th on the bot


Not 4 the bot, 4 the 4GHz Club.....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 5161.2 MHz / E8200
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608






















































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not 4 the bot, 4 the 4GHz Club.....


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is the "bot"?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is the "bot"?


HWBot they are referring too


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, HWbot..

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2330261_xtremecuztoms_cpu_frequency_core_2_e8200_%282.67ghz%29_5161.2_mhz 20th, as EC said.

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/766479_vinni_bago_cpu_frequency_core_2_e8200_%282.67ghz%29_5526_mhz number one, Vinni_Bago

Me hat goes off to 'em.


----------



## ginger_nuts

WOW. I had heard of HWbot, but never knew about it.

I think I have found a new time waster









But I feel I will have to be patriotic, for an Australian forum







mate's.


----------



## alancsalt

That would be OCAU I guess...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is the "bot"?


They have some awesome clocks on the bot i must admit.....


----------



## Justinator

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597524

Hope this is ok...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597524
> Hope this is ok...




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## zoomer-fodder

AMD Phenom II X6 1600T @ 4Ghz
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/11/24/784aad55b6d0b8e1f7b10f651be0263a.png
Full stable.
CPU VID - 1.175v
CPUNB VID - 1.100v


----------



## Justinator

Apologies, this one should be right...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2598410


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1600T @ 4Ghz
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/11/24/784aad55b6d0b8e1f7b10f651be0263a.png
> Full stable.
> CPU VID - 1.175v
> CPUNB VID - 1.100v




The validation must be done in your OCN name



also from the first page:
Quote:


> Also, starting January 1, 2011 your CPU-Z Validation must be one that states it is ACCEPTED, If it states REJECTED and/or NOT VALIDATED it will not be accepted. That means that you will need to be using a current version of CPU-Z


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Apologies, this one should be right...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2598410




That's it, fantastic work


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2599387


----------



## Techn0

here it is








http://valid.canardpc.com/2570967


----------



## kitoxx

please consider my application/submission to the club http://valid.canardpc.com/2602012 ...

took me a while to get over 4Ghz stable...i realise it's not a requirement of the club to be 24/7 stable but it is for everyday use of my PC.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2599387




Welcome and a big hello







I love seeing AMD's on here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techn0*
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2570967




The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> please consider my application/submission to the club http://valid.canardpc.com/2602012 ...
> took me a while to get over 4Ghz stable...i realise it's not a requirement of the club to be 24/7 stable but it is for everyday use of my PC.




That's right stability is not needed. Good work in having it stable. But is there any chance of a suicide run? See what you can get


----------



## kitoxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Welcome and a big hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing AMD's on here.
> 
> The validation must be done in your OCN name
> 
> 
> That's right stability is not needed. Good work in having it stable. But is there any chance of a suicide run? See what you can get


thank you for the approval, i may do a suicide run in the future but will probably wait until the heat dies off (its summer here atm), 40C ambient temps are probably not ideal...its gonna be 38 tomorrow apparently







.... i am thinking of backing it off soon to 4Ghz flat just over summer but at a guess im thinking 4.5-4.6 is possible as a suicide...maybe more.........maybe less but am not sure..
might even try for the 2Ghz club too when winter rolls around.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Can't wait to see the attempts, keep us posted









Yeh summer is sucky for overclocking. I run my 1055T at 4.2Ghz all year except summer at which point I down it to 4Ghz.

We have been lucky this summer so far, only a couple days over 30 so far.

When I did my 4.4+Ghz run I found my MB had to be cool to get a validation, so that maybe worth keeping a consideration for as well. Best of luck.


----------



## Alatar

In with my 3930K and celeron









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430977
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411


----------



## SLADEizGOD

I would push it to 4.5. But will wait till I get all my water cooling hardware. So if there's any other Validation please let me know.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2602913


----------



## SLADEizGOD

just in case
http://valid.canardpc.com/2602920


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/2605055


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In with my 3930K and celeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430977
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411





These are just amazing OC's. I love the fact the 2011 is using a 8800GTX








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> just in case
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2602920




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2605055




The validation must be done in your OCN name

Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your *CPU-Z Validation Link* (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Welcome and a big hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing AMD's on here.


Hello, im glad too :^)
this is my 24/7 configuration:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/06/4fe8dcda06da585b88b2635f78dfc81d.png


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.


Yeah, geez guys. Don't make the ginger nuts mad!









Thinking about trying a suicide run on my 960T in the near future when I upgrade to get the 3rd spot of the 960T's


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2607724


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609985


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2609985




Fantastic work, nice increase, whilst keeping the V's the same


----------



## kzone75

http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918


----------



## Teufel9000

Hey Guys Hopeing to Join the Club. Heres my 3570k for yah

http://valid.canardpc.com/2611355

Edit: higher Ghz!


----------



## roudabout6

After hours of fiddling with it I got up to 4.3ghz. So you can count me in
http://valid.canardpc.com/2610125


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Fantastic work, nice increase, whilst keeping the V's the same


Hi, tnx! i just need water for 4.7-4.8Ghz on 1.5v. My Phenom can do this, i just have only 30$ russian air cooler Ice Hammer IH-4500. I mean this 4.44Ghz on 1.33v - may be record clock on that vcore, without dissabling Cores.


----------



## notyettoday

I'd like to join twice







Phenom II 955 @4.095ghz 1.47v http://valid.canardpc.com/2612640

and my first stab at Intel, E8500 @ 4.702 1.48v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2612617


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im already in with this chip just thought i would post this . Starting to get some where stability wise ......


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918




This is the first FX-8320 chip, so you currently hold the fastest FX-8320 here









Two other clubs worth looking at are the *5GHz Overclock Club* and The 1GHz Overclock Club .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> Hey Guys Hopeing to Join the Club. Heres my 3570k for yah
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2611355
> Edit: higher Ghz!




Fantastic, this puts you at third place out of the 3570K's









Same for you as well Teufel9000, two other clubs worth looking at are the *5GHz Overclock Club* and The 1GHz Overclock Club .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> After hours of fiddling with it I got up to 4.3ghz. So you can count me in
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610125




The validation must be done in your OCN name


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> I'd like to join twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phenom II 955 @4.095ghz 1.47v http://valid.canardpc.com/2612640
> and my first stab at Intel, E8500 @ 4.702 1.48v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2612617






The validation's must be done in your OCN name


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im already in with this chip just thought i would post this . Starting to get some where stability wise ......


Great work on the stability thing, I found when you manage to get a chip stable, you can get a better suicide run afterwards, even if only by a little. Keep us posted


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first FX-8320 chip, so you currently hold the fastest FX-8320 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two other clubs worth looking at are the *5GHz Overclock Club* and The 1GHz Overclock Club .
Click to expand...

Thanks!







I've got three validations in the 5 GHz club but I forgot about the 1GHz club..


----------



## saint19

Here is my first one in the blue side.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I definately will post mate that is fer sure i would love to get a 4.8G







Hey kzone 75 love those amd o/cs very niiice


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146.......My first 2Ghz o/c you little beauty..wow i did it

























Now thats a overclock


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I definately will post mate that is fer sure i would love to get a 4.8G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kzone 75 love those amd o/cs very niiice


Yeah, they are fun to overclock.







Still not completely familiar with the motherboard, though..


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Fantastic, this puts you at third place out of the 3570K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same for you as well Teufel9000, two other clubs worth looking at are the *5GHz Overclock Club* and The 1GHz Overclock Club .


haha thanks








i bet i could suicide run up higher.... i get crazy low voltage its not even funny so itll be Possibly Easy!









And i already joined those clubs!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146

Update me pls gingernuts


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Yeah, they are fun to overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not completely familiar with the motherboard, though..


So many settings can do your head in







Umm your avatars are smokin yeah


----------



## kzone75

lol She's a sweetheart.







Improvement: http://valid.canardpc.com/2615555


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> lol She's a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improvement: http://valid.canardpc.com/2615555


Squeezer some more eh







Umm so thats not YOU then . Thats cool anyways your good to talk to


----------



## kzone75

No, not me.







More will be squeezed later today if I find the time.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> No, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More will be squeezed later today if I find the time.


5.1Ghz @ 1.5vcore maybe ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 5.1Ghz @ 1.5vcore maybe ?


Not entirely impossible. But I'll have to go the bus speed route. Getting problems when I go over x20 on the multiplier. I actually think I could do 5.1 with the same amount of V. For validation only, of course.







It was at least Skyrim stable at the latest validation.

I worry about stabilty when I'm done tweaking.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Not entirely impossible. But I'll have to go the bus speed route. Getting problems when I go over x20 on the multiplier. I actually think I could do 5.1 with the same amount of V. For validation only, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at least Skyrim stable at the latest validation.
> I worry about stabilty when I'm done tweaking.


Awesome thats what i like to hear not afraid to volt up . you will get there


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606365


----------



## Teufel9000

managed to suicide run to 5.1ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## ginger_nuts

*First time in a long time, all validations accepted.*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is my first one in the blue side.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706




Super work, top place for the 3770K's, and it is your first Intel









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146.......My first 2Ghz o/c you little beauty..wow i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a overclock




Second Place for you, stella work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> lol She's a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improvement: http://valid.canardpc.com/2615555




Better clock, lower volts what else is there to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2606365




Welcome aboard, an old AMD, one of my favorite to see on here, awesome job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> managed to suicide run to 5.1ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989




Keep going, you are second, and with such low V's you might even be able to knock "Schmuckley" off top spot


----------



## alancsalt

All accepted?!?! Ah well, bonus kudos to the last batch of applicants!


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> *
> Keep going, you are second, and with such low V's you might even be able to knock "Schmuckley" off top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quiet possibly but i think i hit the voltage wall at 5.1... i was throwing so much extra volts trying to get 5.4 to be bootable it wasnt even funny... lol. ill wait a while before i kill my chip off to attempt to dethrone him


----------



## ICE2K

*I'M N....*
http://valid.canardpc.com/2619765


----------



## gian84

Please add me in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2622014

Thanks!!!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Please add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559262
Thanks!
(the name in CPU-Z validator is Tisho-PC because my real life nickname is Tisho not hotwheels1997 like in here


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Please add me:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559262
> Thanks!
> (the name in CPU-Z validator is Tisho-PC because my real life nickname is Tisho not hotwheels1997 like in here


hey, redo the validation in your OCN username as *you will not be accepted*, that is one of the main requirements. nice OC BTW


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Please add me:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559262
> Thanks!
> (the name in CPU-Z validator is Tisho-PC because my real life nickname is Tisho not hotwheels1997 like in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hey, redo the validation in your OCN username as *you will not be accepted*, that is one of the main requirements. nice OC BTW
Click to expand...

I will updating in the morning, but this will not pass. Just as "stubass" mentioned, the validation *MUST* be done in your OCN username.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You seem to be saying that a lot more often lately..........


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I will updating in the morning, but this will not pass. Just as "stubass" mentioned, the validation *MUST* be done in your OCN username.


I won't do it now cuz of PSU limitations.Here is a validation of my current overclock using this piece of **** PSU.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2622062


----------



## hotwheels1997

Damn it,the temptation was too big so i decided to give it a shot.With my new 2.5 bios from asrock,i was able to get lower voltage for 4.8ghz.Here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/2622073
P.S. 5.00Ghz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2622073 but i submitted it to the 5ghz overclock club


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICE2K*
> 
> *I'M N....*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2619765




Yes you are









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gian84*
> 
> Please add me in:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2622014
> Thanks!!!




Grand work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Damn it,the temptation was too big so i decided to give it a shot.With my new 2.5 bios from asrock,i was able to get lower voltage for 4.8ghz.Here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/2622073
> P.S. 5.00Ghz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2622073 but i submitted it to the 5ghz overclock club


I entered the 5Ghz validation since it was the highest,


----------



## chanelight

trolled by my own CPU....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625613

don't know if this is OK or not....


----------



## nuno_p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chanelight*
> 
> trolled by my own CPU....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625613
> don't know if this is OK or not....


Its not ok.

You need to have at least 4000MHZ.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Its not ok.
> You need to have at least 4000MHZ.


hahaha


----------



## Yeroon

No fm2 yet?
http://valid.canardpc.com/2626132
Its not max, just good 24/7 boinc alongside the oc'd gpu, may try to got for a higher validation, but not currently. 4.4ghz currently

Yeroon


----------



## marsey99

seems i was a good bot this year as i got an early prezie











http://valid.canardpc.com/2625900

more to come


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> seems i was a good bot this year as i got an early prezie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625900
> more to come


Holy F5!^@%!!!! 1.56V! What kind of cooling did you use? And, please don't use that 24/7, lol. Hope that was just a one time run, for your CPU's sake.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Holy F5!^@%!!!! 1.56V! What kind of cooling did you use? And, please don't use that 24/7, lol. Hope that was just a one time run, for your CPU's sake.


Long time extreme cooler there. Good one Marsey99!


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919







I had high hopes..They were dashed.


----------



## Dylanren99

http://valid.canardpc.com/2628475


----------



## Dylanren99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628475

New one


----------



## kzone75

Another







http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Sold my 2500k, can you remove my old entry and add this

http://valid.canardpc.com/2624501


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my best 4c 8t for this chip.....it was a while ago



















http://valid.canardpc.com/2530021


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Sold my 2500k, can you remove my old entry and add this
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2624501


Even if it's sold, you still achieved it. Why not have two entries in the lists?


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even if it's sold, you still achieved it. Why not have two entries in the lists?


Right on


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chanelight*
> 
> trolled by my own CPU....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625613
> don't know if this is OK or not....




Sadly it is not validated at 4Ghz







so not accepted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> No fm2 yet?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626132
> Its not max, just good 24/7 boinc alongside the oc'd gpu, may try to got for a higher validation, but not currently. 4.4ghz currently
> Yeroon




Great work the first and only FM2, it would be very interesting to see what these can get to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> seems i was a good bot this year as i got an early prezie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625900
> more to come




It is awesome when the long time overclockers submit, it is always impressive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had high hopes..They were dashed.




Top five of a chip is not good enough, boy I love the determination









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628475
> New one




The two validations are identical, so if you have a better one, please update








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969




Fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Sold my 2500k, can you remove my old entry and add this
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2624501




As mentioned, the other entry will be kept. You do the hard work it is worth the entry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my best 4c 8t for this chip.....it was a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2530021


Your current entry has a higher clock, are you sure you want to change it ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No don't change that one that's the highest val ive ever had and probably will ever get so pls SIR leave the 5432Mhz where it is 3rd highest 3820 that I can see on overclock.net ta


----------



## Dylanren99

is 4.8Ghz good for a 3570k ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> is 4.8Ghz good for a 3570k ?


Theres nothing wrong with that clock


----------



## Dylanren99

How hard will it be to get 5 on air (using hyper 212 evo)


----------



## stubass

update
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440









update with better vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631463


----------



## Dylanren99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440


What cooler you using for that


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler you using for that
Click to expand...

same as you CM hyper 212+ EVO. going to upgrade the cooler soon so i can get P95 stable.


----------



## Dylanren99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> same as you CM hyper 212+ EVO. going to upgrade the cooler soon so i can get P95 stable.


how easy is 5, all ive done to get 4.8 is up the multiplier, what more would i need to do ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> same as you CM hyper 212+ EVO. going to upgrade the cooler soon so i can get P95 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> how easy is 5, all ive done to get 4.8 is up the multiplier, what more would i need to do ?
Click to expand...

on IB maybe your cooler might not handle it. ATM i just set the multi to x50 and manually set the vcore to 1.48V and lowered it until i found the lowest vcore i can boot into windows and validate. try that and see..

i think i have hit a wall at 5GHz with my CPU or it could be the cooler.


----------



## Dylanren99

ill try that now, will post results later


----------



## Dylanren99

what happened to be your lowest voltage ??


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> what happened to be your lowest voltage ??


1.45V i think, yours might be lower being an ivy bridge CPU. will look to see your result


----------



## Dylanren99

bios lets me have 5 but windows don't like it


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> bios lets me have 5 but windows don't like it


thats a pretty high vcore, my cuess is you have hit the wall with your CPU or the EVO cant handle the temps while booting into windows


----------



## thymedtd

valid.canardpc.com/2631665


----------



## Dreamxtreme

http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanren99*
> 
> bios lets me have 5 but windows don't like it


Don't know if it will help with Intel chips, but I found sometimes trying from a cold boot (letting the MB cool right down) helps.


----------



## RxKx271

Forgot to validate this on my old build but here is a screen shot of my cpuz i know it wont get me in the list but i figured i would post any way.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2631681
TurboCore OFF


----------



## Cyres

Cyres --> Cyres1990

Intel Core i7 920 @4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628593

Its is a work in progress, but this is wat i got stable for now









I am going for the 24/7 stable overclock, because i don't want the pc to shutdown when i am gaming


----------



## Rivis

Hi, I wan't to join the club....

http://valid.canardpc.com/2633125


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

happy 2013 everyone


----------



## stubass

happy holidays everyone. new score still with the hyper 212
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634947


----------



## megawatz

MegaWatz
4223.89Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2636097


----------



## ginger_nuts

My apologies to all new and old entries, but work has gotten rather busy, and I will enter all valid posts ASAP.

So please be patient.


----------



## stubass

pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218


----------



## skitz9417

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/newoverclock.png/

http://valid.canardpc.com/2638619


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/2631665




Welcome and great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627




These 3570's seem to easy to OC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631681
> TurboCore OFF




Nice improvement








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyres*
> 
> Cyres --> Cyres1990
> Intel Core i7 920 @4GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628593
> Its is a work in progress, but this is wat i got stable for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going for the 24/7 stable overclock, because i don't want the pc to shutdown when i am gaming




Rocking the old Intel, Love it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rivis*
> 
> Hi, I wan't to join the club....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2633125



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218




Fantastic OC, can't wait to see what some great cooling will result in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> MegaWatz
> 4223.89Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2636097




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/newoverclock.png/
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2638619




Great stuff on a older board


----------



## tac0slav3

http://valid.canardpc.com/2641433

http://valid.canardpc.com/2641433


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/2640976


----------



## NFleck

Hello, I'd like to join the club!









My highest multi without exceeding 1.55vcore so far is 4500MHz. Working on bench's and tests for Multi x Bus OC now but for now, trying to become a little more active on the forums and HWBot, and join some clubs.









Here's my HWBot submission with all required proof(s):

http://hwbot.org/submission/2342259_

CPUz Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2640525

PC Pic

_*Note*: Click for enlarged view._

All hardware specs are in my signature under *Rig 1 v2*

Any other required info is available as well. Thanks guys, and I'll be posting my results of my fsb/multi oc if it's higher.


----------



## Teufel9000

i bring bad news. i cant get past 5.1ghz unless i go beyond 1.5v i hit the voltage wall.

i wish i was rich enough for LN2.

a man can dream.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> seems i was a good bot this year as i got an early prezie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625900
> more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy F5!^@%!!!! 1.56V! What kind of cooling did you use? And, please don't use that 24/7, lol. Hope that was just a one time run, for your CPU's sake.
Click to expand...

air lol

specs are in my sig afaik mate









thats my daily chip but not my daily settings, tbh i have seen enough sandy cpu that have degraded once you go much past 1.55v (some even less) so that was my limit, llc took it just over but not enough to concern me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Holy F5!^@%!!!! 1.56V! What kind of cooling did you use? And, please don't use that 24/7, lol. Hope that was just a one time run, for your CPU's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time extreme cooler there. Good one Marsey99!
Click to expand...

thanks







tbh its not the greatest of samples but its good enough for me









it will be getting cold at some point, maybe then windows will see the x55 it posts with but not yet. its my day to day box and the 4.4ghz it does is plenty for that. i am strapping my phase to an amd mobo soon so expect more amd subs from me for 2013


----------



## Roadkill95

Dammit so I only qualify for the 2 ghz oc club?







Sort of unfair considering that I started out at 2.7 anyway









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637824


----------



## megawatz

Update

Username: MegaWatz
i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz (100x45)

It held for about 10 minutes through a Prime95 test and then failed on me...I think I accidently hit my TJMax on this run, too, but it was for a split sencond.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2641530


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Update
> 
> Username: MegaWatz
> i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz (100x45)
> 
> It held for about 10 minutes through a Prime95 test and then failed on me...I think I accidently hit my TJMax on this run, too, but it was for a split sencond.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2641530


doesnt need to be satbel dude, just fast









for what its worth i bet you could get 4.6 from it with only 2 sticks of ram if you slow it down a touch too


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Update
> Username: MegaWatz
> i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz (100x45)
> It held for about 10 minutes through a Prime95 test and then failed on me...I think I accidently hit my TJMax on this run, too, but it was for a split sencond.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2641530


thats way to much voltage for 4.5ghz no wonder u would hit tj max.

set voltage back to stock and crank it up 100mhz till it crashs in windows.
then lower it by 100mhz and test for prime 95 stability

Then SLOWLY raise it up a notch or 2 in voltage at a time

(my ivy starts getting way to hot @ 1.33v for example)

WATCH those temperatures too.

i use Core Temp

btw what cooler are you using?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> thats way to much voltage for 4.5ghz no wonder u would hit tj max.
> set voltage back to stock and crank it up 100mhz till it crashs in windows.
> then lower it by 100mhz and test for prime 95 stability
> Then SLOWLY raise it up a notch or 2 in voltage at a time
> 
> (my ivy starts getting way to hot @ 1.33v for example)
> WATCH those temperatures too.
> i use Core Temp
> btw what cooler are you using?


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with a Push/Pull config.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2641433
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2641433




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2640976




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Hello, I'd like to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My highest multi without exceeding 1.55vcore so far is 4500MHz. Working on bench's and tests for Multi x Bus OC now but for now, trying to become a little more active on the forums and HWBot, and join some clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my HWBot submission with all required proof(s):
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2342259_
> CPUz Validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2640525
> PC Pic
> 
> _*Note*: Click for enlarged view._
> All hardware specs are in my signature under *Rig 1 v2*
> Any other required info is available as well. Thanks guys, and I'll be posting my results of my fsb/multi oc if it's higher.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Dammit so I only qualify for the 2 ghz oc club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of unfair considering that I started out at 2.7 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637824




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Update
> Username: MegaWatz
> i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz (100x45)
> It held for about 10 minutes through a Prime95 test and then failed on me...I think I accidently hit my TJMax on this run, too, but it was for a split sencond.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2641530


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with a Push/Pull config.


yeah i got the regular 212+ with a push config with antec nano diamond forumla 7 thermal paste and i hit 94*C at ~1.35v


----------



## megawatz

So, it survived a 10 minute Prime95 Test:

4.5Ghz (100x45)
vCore set: 1.21v
offset: +.01
LLC @ 75%

Max vCore during test:
(CPUz) 1.36v
(ASUS) 1.36v
(CoreTemp) 1.31v

Max Core Temps: 73c 81c 80c 78c

seems like Core0 is falling behind compared to my other cores. It used to be core0 and core3 but core3 got up in temps with the rest.

EDIT: Screenie was useless because it wasn't under test


----------



## Bogd4n

Hello guys.
I'm watching the forum for a while, but this will be my first post here.
So, may I join this club?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644244

I think that my mobo with the G41 chipset has done a nice job.


----------



## Bennny

It seems I'm at the end of the rope on this mainboard. (asus p8z68v-lx) i7 2600k @ 4.7ghz 1.376v. Seems stable enough. Max temp with Noctua nh-d14 are around 75c... I'm using the TIM which came with the cooler, but I do have some Artic Silver. Might see if it improves the temps a little. And next time I need to buy a board with heatsinks on the mosfets...


----------



## dman811

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2648142
hyper 212 evo with push/pull deltas max temp of 20°C


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> It seems I'm at the end of the rope on this mainboard. (asus p8z68v-lx) i7 2600k @ 4.7ghz 1.376v. Seems stable enough. Max temp with Noctua nh-d14 are around 75c... I'm using the TIM which came with the cooler, but I do have some Artic Silver. Might see if it improves the temps a little. And next time I need to buy a board with heatsinks on the mosfets...


I believe you will not find much a difference between the two TIM's.

But as for heat sinks and MOSFETS try getting some after market ones. Like Enzotech MOS-C1. To learn a lot more about VRM's & MOSFET's this is a great read. The writer xd_1771 is well known and respected for his knowledge on this topic.


----------



## Callist0

I7-950 @ 4.01Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2648738


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I believe you will not find much a difference between the two TIM's.
> 
> But as for heat sinks and MOSFETS try getting some after market ones. Like Enzotech MOS-C1. To learn a lot more about VRM's & MOSFET's this is a great read. The writer xd_1771 is well known and respected for his knowledge on this topic.


Cheers for the link!







I have been meaning to get some of those Enzotech C1's, but I am in Europe and they only seem available in the US. I Checked Ebay but the postage cost the same as the item, but what the hell, I think i'll pick some up.... I don't know how necessary it is, but I guess it's better safe than sorry!


----------



## Syryll

E8500 @ 4.0 on stock heatsink

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649041


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649214


----------



## thatleftnut

http://valid.canardpc.com/2651913


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I'm watching the forum for a while, but this will be my first post here.
> So, may I join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644244
> 
> I think that my mobo with the G41 chipset has done a nice job.




Yes you can join, great to have your talent and skills aboard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2648142
> hyper 212 evo with push/pull deltas max temp of 20°C




Great work, those Hyper 212 Evo's are sure a great cooler, my WC loop only manages ~30°C delta.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> I7-950 @ 4.01Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648738




Fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> E8500 @ 4.0 on stock heatsink
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2649041




On stock cooling







love it!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2649214




A mighty 2500K returns, great chip and awesome overclock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatleftnut*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2651913




Sweet clocking


----------



## airberg

Hey, new to the site and saw the club, figured i'd see if i can join. amd fx-4100 oc to 4.7ghz. trying to get higher but not having any luck... thinking its my mobo asus m5a97 with heatsink

It's stable at 4.7gHz but linked is @ 5gHz... BSOD upon prime95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654454

http://valid.canardpc.com/2654454


----------



## Zeek

My 3770K: http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020

and my 8120: http://valid.canardpc.com/2648740


----------



## stubass

finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


----------



## jellyfish420

just barely made it...
http://valid.canardpc.com/2653495


----------



## RaiidZero

Here you go!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2653246


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiidZero*
> 
> Here you go!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653246


nice overclock


----------



## RaiidZero

Thanks Skitz!


----------



## DevinR

amd cpu's count?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653664


----------



## eskamobob1

i would love in once again







... literally just set the multi to 41 and thats it... hope to hit 5GHz, but not hoping to get above 4.5GHz before i get my loop up and running









http://valid.canardpc.com/2654761


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

I am on W7 64bits now.

Can you update me in 775 Quad list ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2655668

Thank you


----------



## junhawng

OOH! Count me in! http://valid.canardpc.com/2655852 AMD FX 8320 at 4.2ghz


----------



## wes1121

http://valid.canardpc.com/2655921

I got it

I5-2500K Sandy at 4.6GHz


----------



## caossio

caossio
http://valid.canardpc.com/2656152


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Today, I have bad news. my i5 760, that was able to pull 4.2ghz, has died today. After trying a lap and a change to cooler orientation today, something happened to it that managed to kill it.


----------



## junhawng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> Today, I have bad news. my i5 760, that was able to pull 4.2ghz, has died today. After trying a lap and a change to cooler orientation today, something happened to it that managed to kill it.


ooh. Sucks for you. Is wareentt still on it? You might have some luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> Hey, new to the site and saw the club, figured i'd see if i can join. amd fx-4100 oc to 4.7ghz. trying to get higher but not having any luck... thinking its my mobo asus m5a97 with heatsink
> 
> It's stable at 4.7gHz but linked is @ 5gHz... BSOD upon prime95
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654454
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654454




We don't need stable here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My 3770K: http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020
> 
> and my 8120: http://valid.canardpc.com/2648740


 x2

Love the rocking of both sides









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278




If you want I could amend the voltage, but I am happy to take it as is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> just barely made it...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653495




Read the first post, please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiidZero*
> 
> Here you go!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653246




Great work with an old chip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> amd cpu's count?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653664




For sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> i would love in once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... literally just set the multi to 41 and thats it... hope to hit 5GHz, but not hoping to get above 4.5GHz before i get my loop up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654761




Read the first post again please!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am on W7 64bits now.
> 
> Can you update me in 775 Quad list ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2655668
> 
> Thank you


I can update if you desire, but your current listing is actually slightly higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junhawng*
> 
> OOH! Count me in! http://valid.canardpc.com/2655852 AMD FX 8320 at 4.2ghz




New chip, old board, don't worry, great clocking









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1121*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2655921
> 
> I got it
> 
> I5-2500K Sandy at 4.6GHz




Is that the correct core voltage? if so









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caossio*
> 
> caossio
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2656152




Nice, 5Ghz


----------



## caossio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


is it stable and what is your voltage, QPI/VTT Voltage, multistep load line level and are your rams on standard, turbo or extreme ?


----------



## steelsoldat

Can I get in? And if I achieve a higher clock can it be updated?








http://valid.canardpc.com/2658111


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Count me in lol, I'm pretty sure I pushed my mobo to the breaking point on this one.

IMO I deserve some credit for getting the second highest AMD AM3+ OC on a 6100 and cheap mobo









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650672


----------



## steelsoldat

Man that's pretty epic, what cooler is it?
Nice bus speed by the way


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just a Zalman CNPS10X Performa with 3 fans at 1400 rpm. Its in my sig I think.


----------



## junhawng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Count me in lol, I'm pretty sure I pushed my mobo to the breaking point on this one.
> 
> IMO I deserve some credit for getting the second highest AMD AM3+ OC on a 6100 and cheap mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650672


woah, 1.6 v. That truly is a suicide run. You have my respect









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zdenislav

Here I am

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651999


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junhawng*
> 
> ooh. Sucks for you. Is wareentt still on it? You might have some luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


probably not. It was already two years ago, and the IHS was lapped. Plus, it would be a real prick move to try and RMA a processor that I obviously modified.


----------



## Bogd4n

Update: Pentium [email protected],9 Ghz @ Air cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661103


----------



## SeD669

Hey here is mine











And the Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2661173

cheers!


----------



## spizzlo

I'm running an i5-3570k at 4.2 GHz. For my purposes it is a great overclock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384

I don't know why the cpu-z link just brings up the pic. It works right on the preview page.


----------



## ak1lz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2661367


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> I'm running an i5-3570k at 4.2 GHz. For my purposes it is a great overclock.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
> 
> I don't know why the cpu-z link just brings up the pic. It works right on the preview page.


Untick import images when you post one....somehow the changed image address affects it......


----------



## mikemartinco

mikemartinco
http://valid.canardpc.com/2661640


----------



## spizzlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Untick import images when you post one....somehow the changed image address affects it......


Ahh ok thank you


----------



## skadoosher

Hows this????
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292


----------



## Weemanzander

Any good? http://valid.canardpc.com/2663462


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2663821








Brownie points to whoever guesses what this is


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie points to whoever guesses what this is


Guesses what what is?? I see a 4.12ghz overclock on an amd dual core


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie points to whoever guesses what this is




Trust you Schmuckley to give us a tester, I actually can't find much info what so ever. Except what is on Wiki









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelsoldat*
> 
> Can I get in? And if I achieve a higher clock can it be updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2658111




You are in the club, and yes updates are more then welcome, just mention in the updating post please. Saves me a lot of time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Count me in lol, I'm pretty sure I pushed my mobo to the breaking point on this one.
> 
> IMO I deserve some credit for getting the second highest AMD AM3+ OC on a 6100 and cheap mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650672




Congrats on the second highest clock speed for AM3+ for now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zdenislav*
> 
> Here I am
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651999




The very first 1045T, so you currently hold the record on here










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Update: Pentium [email protected],9 Ghz @ Air cooling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661103




The highest E5700 right here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661173
> 
> cheers!




Needs to have your entire OCN username in the validation









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> I'm running an i5-3570k at 4.2 GHz. For my purposes it is a great overclock.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
> 
> I don't know why the cpu-z link just brings up the pic. It works right on the preview page.




Nice work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak1lz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661367




Very nice work on the AM3+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> mikemartinco
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661640




Very low voltage, lets pump this up a bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Hows this????
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292




Fantastic work, but your vCore is very high.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weemanzander*
> 
> Any good? http://valid.canardpc.com/2663462




Very good









Some very nice submissions here, love the extra AMD chips appearing (especially the higher clocked ones







), but the Intel chips are also starting to show how easy it can be


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie points to whoever guesses what this is


Is it an unlocked Sempron 130?


----------



## mikemartinco

thanks for your hardwork on maintaining the thread OP and for the comment!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> thanks for your hardwork on maintaining the thread OP and for the comment!


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Needs to have your entire OCN username in the validation mad.gif


Lol cbf overclocking again. cheers anyways


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Lol cbf overclocking again. cheers anyways


Sad to hear / read, the more Aussies the better


----------



## Bogd4n

That E5700 it's a decent one. It's my first cpu that passed the 4ghz barrier.







I was dreaming for 5ghz but it's not posible on air. 1,64v is too much on air. I will bring more results soon. I hope.







Anyway, nice too be the first with this cpu.


----------



## Cannon19932006

cannon19932006
http://valid.canardpc.com/2666427


----------



## Rystofer

Well, its time I started stimulating my gray matter. I ran stable on my Asus X58 Sabertooth @ 4.2 that I got away from one of my favorite hobbies, OVERCLOCKING. I finally took the plunge and bought a Sandy Bridge rig. Thank GOD I live near a Microcenter, they are the $hit. Well hear are my results of my new mobo and processor. Using just stock OC settings on the mobo. After some dinkin around and updating the UEFI to ver2.6 on my new ASRock Extreme 6 mobo I got it up to 4.6 with stock voltage settings of 1.016. Really? Whats up with that? Very cool. Maybe I will get to the 5 Ghz club by bed time. I hope I got all of my validation right Alan.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2669139


----------



## nuno_p

Here is my new 3570k @ 4.4GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2670327


----------



## cam51037

Well I pushed my chip a bit higher for a minute or so, it's not stable on Prime for even 10 seconds but whatever, I got a validation.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2670355

Seems I hit a brick wall with my chip at 4.4 GHz. Chip can't even do 4.5 GHz with 1.34V, kind of sucks but oh well.


----------



## KingTurboFox

http://valid.canardpc.com/2661383

If i go higher it crashes, This ran prime95 for 29hrs at 70 degrees, stable. I'm using Corsair H80i for cooling. My board could support up to 2100mhz ddr3. I'm currently using 1600mhz. I was wondering if I used 2100 memory would I be able to cross 5+ ghz. I was not aware that OCing the processor would automatically raise the memory. The memory i'm using currently gets to maybe 1700 and crashes. My temps are good at 4.9Ghz.
Thx in advance.


----------



## travesty

recent ln2 run with my old e2180 @ 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630


----------



## PoisonousRakija

my 2500k OC'd to 4.3Ghz 1.33v

CPU-Z doesnt like showing the accurate voltage for my rig but.
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2672189


----------



## Sparocool

Apparently Google Chrom does not like the validation site, keeps saying that it is a known issue site....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparocool*
> 
> Apparently Google Chrom does not like the validation site, keeps saying that it is a known issue site....


Click on "advance options" then click "Proceed at your own risk"

Not saying the site is safe, but it solves the problem.


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist
i7-3930K @ 4.8 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2672938


----------



## Gluzz

im in








It is now considered stable after a long night


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I pushed my chip a bit higher for a minute or so, it's not stable on Prime for even 10 seconds but whatever, I got a validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2670355
> 
> Seems I hit a brick wall with my chip at 4.4 GHz. Chip can't even do 4.5 GHz with 1.34V, kind of sucks but oh well.


that sucks man that you got a lowballa chip


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

lol after trying again for 5000 MHz was finally able to past 4800 MHz, to bad its no where near stable and using more power than I am willing to push through the chip.

TheMadHerbalist
i7-3930K @ 5000 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674209


----------



## SavageShy

I cant wait till he updates this page. I will have the first regular 2600 up there







. Ya, its not way fast, but at least I'll be up there


----------



## Bogd4n

And I have another one:








(it's a new submision, not an update)

E8400 [email protected],8 on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674986


----------



## skadoosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> lol after trying again for 5000 MHz was finally able to past 4800 MHz, to bad its no where near stable and using more power than I am willing to push through the chip.
> 
> TheMadHerbalist
> i7-3930K @ 5000 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674209


You think thats high???
get a load of this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292
its not stable but i held it long enough to get a validation...


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am very sorry about the lack of updating. So please be patient, but I should be able to do it tonight, in about 12-13 Hours when I get home.










Thanks for some of the great looking submissions.


----------



## keymaster07

Hi guys

First attempt in overclock for my new ITX gaming pc

A very mild clock, due to my case only 2 fans and the one from the PSU. Its a Lian Li Pc-Q08 btw

Anyways, here is the result...have stress test it with Prime 95 for 20min will no problem, but for now, i'm going to play a few games and do some other thing to see if its 100% stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2675316

Thanks

Key


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> It not that I think its high, it just tha
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> You think thats high???
> get a load of this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292
> its not stable but i held it long enough to get a validation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think thats high???
> get a load of this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292
> its not stable but i held it long enough to get a validation...
Click to expand...

ocing 6 cores to 5 is a bit more difficult, I also thought that my chip wouldn't be able to get to 5 without putting over1.5 vcore


----------



## jellyfish420

I think I got it right this time


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> cannon19932006
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2666427




Good work, but you can push it harder, your board and cooling are perfect








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer*
> 
> Well, its time I started stimulating my gray matter. I ran stable on my Asus X58 Sabertooth @ 4.2 that I got away from one of my favorite hobbies, OVERCLOCKING. I finally took the plunge and bought a Sandy Bridge rig. Thank GOD I live near a Microcenter, they are the $hit. Well hear are my results of my new mobo and processor. Using just stock OC settings on the mobo. After some dinkin around and updating the UEFI to ver2.6 on my new ASRock Extreme 6 mobo I got it up to 4.6 with stock voltage settings of 1.016. Really? Whats up with that? Very cool. Maybe I will get to the 5 Ghz club by bed time. I hope I got all of my validation right Alan.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2669139




Great to have ya join, don't have many of these chips listed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Here is my new 3570k @ 4.4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2670327



The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well I pushed my chip a bit higher for a minute or so, it's not stable on Prime for even 10 seconds but whatever, I got a validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2670355
> 
> Seems I hit a brick wall with my chip at 4.4 GHz. Chip can't even do 4.5 GHz with 1.34V, kind of sucks but oh well.




That is plenty for me buddy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTurboFox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661383
> 
> If i go higher it crashes, This ran prime95 for 29hrs at 70 degrees, stable. I'm using Corsair H80i for cooling. My board could support up to 2100mhz ddr3. I'm currently using 1600mhz. I was wondering if I used 2100 memory would I be able to cross 5+ ghz. I was not aware that OCing the processor would automatically raise the memory. The memory i'm using currently gets to maybe 1700 and crashes. My temps are good at 4.9Ghz.
> Thx in advance.




29 hours priming







I have never done it that long, that would be so boring, waiting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> recent ln2 run with my old e2180 @ 4.5ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630




Pushing 2+v through it is insane





















I love it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> my 2500k OC'd to 4.3Ghz 1.33v
> 
> CPU-Z doesnt like showing the accurate voltage for my rig but.
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2672189




I record what it shows in the validation, this stops people trying to miss lead and corrupting the results









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gluzz*
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now considered stable after a long night



The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> lol after trying again for 5000 MHz was finally able to past 4800 MHz, to bad its no where near stable and using more power than I am willing to push through the chip.
> 
> TheMadHerbalist
> i7-3930K @ 5000 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674209




Long time since I have broken out the update pic, Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> And I have another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's a new submision, not an update)
> 
> E8400 [email protected],8 on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674986




Fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> You think thats high???
> get a load of this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292
> its not stable but i held it long enough to get a validation...


A bit unfair comparing two different gen and sockets of chips








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keymaster07*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> First attempt in overclock for my new ITX gaming pc
> 
> A very mild clock, due to my case only 2 fans and the one from the PSU. Its a Lian Li Pc-Q08 btw
> 
> Anyways, here is the result...have stress test it with Prime 95 for 20min will no problem, but for now, i'm going to play a few games and do some other thing to see if its 100% stable.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2675316
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Key




Very nice OC, it is a even 4Ghz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> I think I got it right this time




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## DevinR

Just an update for me!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2675550


----------



## nuno_p

The validation must be done in your OCN name



[/quote]

And it is.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670327


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> I think I got it right this time


That's a lot of voltage for only 4,1 Ghz. The chip is bad or the cooling?


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> That's a lot of voltage for only 4,1 Ghz. The chip is bad or the cooling?


bad chip...temp only around 68 under full load.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> I think I got it right this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of voltage for only 4,1 Ghz. The chip is bad or the cooling?
Click to expand...

It's an E5300.
http://www.overclock.net/t/644071/e5300-overclockers-club
Suspect jellyfish420 is doing exceptionally well to clear 4GHz on such an FSB limited chip. I think E5200 are like that too. Not great overclocking chips AFAIK.


----------



## Sugi

Please add me, Sugi with 2700k at x45.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2676891
EDITED for exact 4.5GHz


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> 
> The validation must be done in your OCN name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670327


In my def-fence you only posted the banner on the original post. I will update soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> That's a lot of voltage for only 4,1 Ghz. The chip is bad or the cooling?


I just figured older chips run a higher vCore


----------



## Bogd4n

I have an E5700, almost the same as e5300. It does 4 ghz with 1,3v and 4,5 with 1,5v if remember corectly. FSB wall at 407. Maybe I got a good cpu?


----------



## Gman200108

Gman200108
Core i5-2500K 4.0Ghz Stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/2676894


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I have an E5700, almost the same as e5300. It does 4 ghz with 1,3v and 4,5 with 1,5v if remember corectly. FSB wall at 407. Maybe I got a good cpu?


I think my board has a lot to do with it too. the board won't let me go over 341fsb. then again i'm on a p31 chipset. with all things considered 4.1 is a very good OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I have an E5700, almost the same as e5300. It does 4 ghz with 1,3v and 4,5 with 1,5v if remember corectly. FSB wall at 407. Maybe I got a good cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> I think my board has a lot to do with it too. the board won't let me go over 341fsb. then again i'm on a p31 chipset. with all things considered 4.1 is a very good OC.
Click to expand...

I think E5200 and E5300 are lucky to break 333 on any mobo.


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think E5200 and E5300 are lucky to break 333 on any mobo.


ya, but I just handed the 5300 down to my son yesterday, and I put in a e7200 and anything higher that 341, and my board resets all my oc settings. that's how I found out its was a board fsb wall and not a cpu fsb wall.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> I think my board has a lot to do with it too. the board won't let me go over 341fsb. then again i'm on a p31 chipset. with all things considered 4.1 is a very good OC.


That's the problem. I also managed 343 FSB on a MSI with G41. Then on a P45 chipset I reached FSB 406, and max frequency 4900 on air @1,68V.
Now it is running @3,6 with 1,212V set in BIOS for daily use.


----------



## smjxkab

SMJxKAB
i5 3570k 4.4ghz stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/2677944


----------



## Bogd4n

[update]
Air cooling, low ambient temp.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680124


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> That's the problem. I also managed 343 FSB on a MSI with G41. Then on a P45 chipset I reached FSB 406, and max frequency 4900 on air @1,68V.
> Now it is running @3,6 with 1,212V set in BIOS for daily use.


still my P31 chipset







I made it fsb 422. i'm gonna try to go higher still, and believe me i'll post a pic if I do... I just had to make sure this pic got on here first...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2680630


told ya i'd get higher. it crashed as I hit validate...good thing my connection was faster than the crash







460 fsb 4.37GHz . . . . .P31 chipset








and that was only 1.5V bet I could go higher








http://valid.canardpc.com/2680652


edit: just looked at the list of e7200 speeds on page 1. don't think i'm gonna make it to 500+ fsb so i'll just settle 4th fastest. on the other hand. I do got the cheapest board on the list







+1 for me


----------



## jellyfish420

I just realized my last try was rejected.......
i'm gonna get in this club one of these days. hopefully this pic will be right...
don't think I can get the wrong pic with a screen shot. hopefull my e 7200 above is right too. yea, i'll be in the club twice









http://valid.canardpc.com/2675768



looking at both of my cpu-z validation screens...my e5300 was power hungry, huh?


----------



## SeD669

Yo OC'd my PC again



EDIT: and the validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2681270


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> Just an update for me!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2675550




Just a update he says.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Please add me, Sugi with 2700k at x45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2676891
> EDITED for exact 4.5GHz




Nice, very nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gman200108*
> 
> Gman200108
> Core i5-2500K 4.0Ghz Stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2676894




Great work, Now how about a unstable validation









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smjxkab*
> 
> SMJxKAB
> i5 3570k 4.4ghz stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2677944




Once again, Great work, Now push it harder









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> [update]
> Air cooling, low ambient temp.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680124




Geeesss, I wish it got that cold here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> still my P31 chipset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it fsb 422. i'm gonna try to go higher still, and believe me i'll post a pic if I do... I just had to make sure this pic got on here first...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2680630
> 
> 
> told ya i'd get higher. it crashed as I hit validate...good thing my connection was faster than the crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 460 fsb 4.37GHz . . . . .P31 chipset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was only 1.5V bet I could go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2680652
> 
> 
> edit: just looked at the list of e7200 speeds on page 1. don't think i'm gonna make it to 500+ fsb so i'll just settle 4th fastest. on the other hand. I do got the cheapest board on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> I just realized my last try was rejected.......
> i'm gonna get in this club one of these days. hopefully this pic will be right...
> don't think I can get the wrong pic with a screen shot. hopefull my e 7200 above is right too. yea, i'll be in the club twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2675768
> 
> 
> 
> looking at both of my cpu-z validation screens...my e5300 was power hungry, huh?
Click to expand...





Great work for both of them, and welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Yo OC'd my PC again
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and the validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2681270




Great to have you here. With out that Validation I may of just given it to ya.


----------



## spizzlo

Update please. This is the first time I've had this thing at 4.4 GHz. I only have a 212 EVO and I've heard you shouldn't go much higher with it so we'll see.


----------



## Solarity

http://valid.canardpc.com/2683374


----------



## nuno_p

Update to 4.6GHZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477


----------



## ginger_nuts

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2685847http://valid.canardpc.com/2685847
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2685847

Finally got my little Phenom II x2 unlocked and at 4Ghz


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> Update please. This is the first time I've had this thing at 4.4 GHz. I only have a 212 EVO and I've heard you shouldn't go much higher with it so we'll see.




Very nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarity*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683374




Sweet!!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Update to 4.6GHZ.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477




I like your work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2685847http://valid.canardpc.com/2685847
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2685847
> 
> Finally got my little Phenom II x2 unlocked and at 4Ghz




I love this sub $100 chip, its a little ripper, just need to plug it into my 990FXA-UD3


----------



## CryptixA28

I can join this now!

I got my 3770K over 4500MHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684985


----------



## Zeek

Little update









http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663


----------



## BrighteousPony

Here is mine @ 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2687943


----------



## Tang87

Just got my 1045t up to 4ghz today after having my sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and coolermaster evo 212 (need to add another fan but oh well) Here


----------



## jellyfish420

update me please









don't really know what happened swapped in the e7200. couldn't clock it that high cause the board...put the 5300 back in, now i'm up and running at 4.2








last time at 4.1 it crashed within minutes.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2690508


----------



## ThomasB842

Can i join ?
http://valid.canardpc.com/2691110


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB842*
> 
> Can i join ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2691110


Your forum name and CPU-Z validation name must be the same to get accepted


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThomasB842*
> 
> Can i join ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2691110
> 
> 
> 
> Your forum name and CPU-Z validation name must be the same to get accepted
Click to expand...

See the first post of this thread for how-to....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptixA28*
> 
> I can join this now!
> 
> I got my 3770K over 4500MHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684985




Congrats and a big welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Little update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663




Fantastic work, 3rd place









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> Here is mine @ 4Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2687943




The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tang87*
> 
> Just got my 1045t up to 4ghz today after having my sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and coolermaster evo 212 (need to add another fan but oh well) Here




Great feeling isn't it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> update me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't really know what happened swapped in the e7200. couldn't clock it that high cause the board...put the 5300 back in, now i'm up and running at 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time at 4.1 it crashed within minutes.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2690508




Some times things turn out for the better









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB842*
> 
> Can i join ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2691110




The validation must be done in your OCN name


----------



## Scott1541

http://valid.canardpc.com/2692019

Not much effort has gone into this OC at all







I've literally just change the multiplier to 40 and left everything else at stock, might change the voltages a bit but I'm not going higher than 4 GHz until I get a new cooler









EDIT: This validation wasn't done under load so the voltage is a little lower, the real load vcore appears to be 1.16v


----------



## slurk2k

This is what I achived with a hyper 212 evo with 2x yate loon high speed fans.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2692620


----------



## spizzlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB842*
> 
> Can i join ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2691110


Did you go to 4.1 with a stock heatsink?


----------



## Tang87

Now I just need the badge thing under my name lol


----------



## ThomasB842

Yeah,
Prime95 1hour: 4 workers, i get an average of 76 degrees Celcius, so pretty good,
When i oc to 4.2 i got an average of 82, so i think thats too hot.
But im planning to upgrade that to an h80.









ow yea here is my new entry:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2693303


----------



## Scott1541

Got my 4.0GHz title showing


----------



## Kinaesthetic

http://valid.canardpc.com/2695144

Can I haz join naow?


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2693847 Netburst Speed! :


----------



## Doozy420

for good measure http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2693680


----------



## Doozy420

and one more....lower clock, less volts /w tweaked TDP....plenty of headroom yet.....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2695645
1:


Success:


_*previous 4.9 was testing the Turbo duration limits etc etc with higher voltz etc etc. yadda yadda*_


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2696825
Hit 96C during load testing


----------



## chanelight

my second try...









http://valid.canardpc.com/2696850

hope this is acceptable


----------



## aidhanc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2696720

23C idle, but too unstable to benchmark.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2692019
> 
> Not much effort has gone into this OC at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally just change the multiplier to 40 and left everything else at stock, might change the voltages a bit but I'm not going higher than 4 GHz until I get a new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This validation wasn't done under load so the voltage is a little lower, the real load vcore appears to be 1.16v




Easy, to easy, no get a cooler and make it difficult









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> This is what I achived with a hyper 212 evo with 2x yate loon high speed fans.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2692620




Nice, them CM 212 Evo must be good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB842*
> 
> Yeah,
> Prime95 1hour: 4 workers, i get an average of 76 degrees Celcius, so pretty good,
> When i oc to 4.2 i got an average of 82, so i think thats too hot.
> But im planning to upgrade that to an h80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ow yea here is my new entry:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2693303




Going to a h80 is not much of an upgrade, save up for a h100 or XSPC kit, you'll see much better results









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2695144
> 
> Can I haz join naow?




Yes you can









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2693847 Netburst Speed! :




I just purely love your submissions, old chips pushed beyond and back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> for good measure http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2693680




Taken the 4.9Ghz, becoz the higher the better here for us









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2696825
> Hit 96C during load testing




I have entered once again as a new entry, becoz you have a different board and memory. Keep the great work coming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chanelight*
> 
> my second try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696850
> 
> hope this is acceptable




Sure is, fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidhanc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2696720
> 
> 23C idle, but too unstable to benchmark.




Is it temp related you think? Becoz that board and chip should happily get you to 4Ghz stable.


----------



## Animag771

Sign me up









Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2698929


----------



## aidhanc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Is it temp related you think? Becoz that board and chip should happily get you to 4Ghz stable.


Hmm, my temps seem to be normal.
By increasing the cpu-nb voltage and vcore by 0.025v (lowest value) it was stable, but the vcore went up to 1.52v.
I should probably have done the math first considering the BIOS tells me the normal voltage for the CPU is 1.450v.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Better late than never, here is my CPUz link from years ago

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772274

Can't believe I still have the link!
This CPU is still going strong at 182x21 ever since around that date (October 09), gata love i7's!


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Hmm, my temps seem to be normal.
> By increasing the cpu-nb voltage and vcore by 0.025v (lowest value) it was stable, but the vcore went up to 1.52v.
> I should probably have done the math first considering the BIOS tells me the normal voltage for the CPU is 1.450v.










1.52v lol a bit high


----------



## junhawng

Re-submission!!!!







http://valid.canardpc.com/2701913 Here you GO!!!!


----------



## spizzlo

Crashed right after validation


----------



## huzzug

i5 2500K @4.5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2702590


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update for me
5.4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2702270


----------



## 8bitG33k

http://valid.canardpc.com/2695173


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2695173


nice work








since your 1GHz over the stock speed you can also join this club
http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club

tho i am not sure about if the club runners will acept due to your OCN username having a capital G and the validation has a lower case g. hopefully that is just minor enough to be overlooked


----------



## aidhanc

Update here








http://valid.canardpc.com/2704607

Finally hit 4.2GHz.


----------



## Jsh900

i5 2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/2705468


----------



## zerocool327

http://valid.canardpc.com/2706084

http://valid.canardpc.com/2706084


----------



## zerocool327




----------



## alancsalt

Little tip guys: If you are going to post the banner from CPUZ, untick "import images" bottom left of your post while editing, because the import messes up the link.

Best to just post the link really.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2698929




More then happy too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{EAC} Shoot em UP*
> 
> Better late than never, here is my CPUz link from years ago
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772274
> 
> Can't believe I still have the link!
> This CPU is still going strong at 182x21 ever since around that date (October 09), gata love i7's!




Only almost 3 years old, it is still good, great to hear the chip is still strong.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junhawng*
> 
> Re-submission!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2701913 Here you GO!!!!




Nailed it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> Crashed right after validation




Good enough for us









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update for me
> 5.4GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2702270




Nice work, what cooling you use? Is it an everyday setup?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2695173




Fantastic job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidhanc*
> 
> Update here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2704607
> 
> Finally hit 4.2GHz.




The little AMD can do it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsh900*
> 
> i5 2500k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2705468




Nice going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool327*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2706084
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2706084




Pretty low vcore comparing to others, no chance of more?


----------



## gamer11200

i5 760 @ 4.2GHz, 1.35v

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/2707235


----------



## zerocool327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Nice going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low vcore comparing to others, no chance of more?


I'm new to O.C. So when i was doing the overclock i wasn't sure how high i should raise it to.

opinions will be taking into consideration


----------



## stubass

first try with a 3770k, just ran 5 runs of IBT
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707506

chip installed today so more to come


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> first try with a 3770k, just ran 5 runs of IBT
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707506
> 
> chip installed today so more to come


hmm the heat bunnies hit at 4.6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707514



as seen with the max temps


----------



## stubass

prob the best i can get outta this cpu
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707592

might try atleast for 5GHz boot in the cool of the morning.


----------



## slurk2k

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2708069

Higher bus-speed, higher nb freq, lower multiplier, higher ram speed, same voltage


----------



## stubass

update of 3770k
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239


----------



## John Shepard

Here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2708335
I've been running this 100% stable oc since 2008 when i first got my 920.
Anything higher than that is unstable,no matter the voltage.


----------



## Animag771

Thanks for the add. Oh and just a heads up. The spreadsheet shows the i7-3820 as a K chip (3820K), but the 3820 is still partially locked. Not a K processor.


----------



## SergentPancake

Phenom II X4 965 BE W/ Stock Cooler/Paste
http://valid.canardpc.com/2709898


----------



## Bogd4n

Another LGA775 CPU.








[email protected] Mhz (1,62V set in BIOS) air cooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710056

The CPU does [email protected] Ghz with 1.300V, so for me it's weird that it needs so much voltage for ~4,2 Ghz.


----------



## zxzxzx

Phenom II 1065T @ 4 (Crosshair IV Extreme)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710148


----------



## Radmanhs

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713759

here you go


----------



## Modest Mouse

http://valid.canardpc.com/2714251



Sign me up


----------



## zerocool327

brought up the voltage but my idle temps went from 31c to 37c. Not fond of the temps being that high on idle


----------



## desdinova

http://valid.canardpc.com/2714980


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desdinova*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2714980


nice one, also since you are 1GHz over stock you can also join this club








http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club


----------



## desdinova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice one, also since you are 1GHz over stock you can also join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club


Strange anomaly I noticed when opening programs to get it to the 4.5Ghz... every few seconds the multiplier would jump to several thousand, and thus the core speed with it but it'd only last a second or so. Normal?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desdinova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice one, also since you are 1GHz over stock you can also join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club
> 
> 
> 
> Strange anomaly I noticed when opening programs to get it to the 4.5Ghz... every few seconds the multiplier would jump to several thousand, and thus the core speed with it but it'd only last a second or so. Normal?
Click to expand...

i have seen people capture this anomaly before by luck in CPU-z validation. IDK if its normal but does happen and wouldnt worry about it as i think it is just errornous in the reading with CPU-z.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> i5 760 @ 4.2GHz, 1.35v
> 
> Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/2707235




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> Update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708069
> 
> Higher bus-speed, higher nb freq, lower multiplier, higher ram speed, same voltage




It is always great when the v's stay the same









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update of 3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239




With this you are currently 4th of the 3770K's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Here it is:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708335
> I've been running this 100% stable oc since 2008 when i first got my 920.
> Anything higher than that is unstable,no matter the voltage.




Well since 2008, I guess you could say it's stable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergentPancake*
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 BE W/ Stock Cooler/Paste
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2709898




The validation *MUST* be done in your OCN user name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Another LGA775 CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] Mhz (1,62V set in BIOS) air cooling.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710056
> 
> The CPU does [email protected] Ghz with 1.300V, so for me it's weird that it needs so much voltage for ~4,2 Ghz.




Another great job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zxzxzx*
> 
> Phenom II 1065T @ 4 (Crosshair IV Extreme)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710148




You are the second 1065T, but the highest









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713759
> 
> here you go




Nice even 4500Mhz, clean









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2714251
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up




OK, done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desdinova*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2714980




Probably a simple typo, but the validation *MUST* be done in your OCN user name.


----------



## Radmanhs

dang i got a prob and i hope you guys might know why this is happening

for 12 hours i ram prime blend perfectly same as what i posted earlier, but its getting all weird NOW... i got home and it said i got a bsod, then i try running prime 95 blend again, and occt and now it gets all laggy, and this never happend prior, or during 12 hour test, why is this happening?

thanks

also any idea on why my voltage is so high for it to run? 1.336v i believe at 4500mhz...


----------



## RZ Ezee

http://valid.canardpc.com/2716147

Sign me up.


----------



## slurk2k

will i get higher stable overclocks with an 8+2 instead of a 4+2 board?


----------



## givmedew

What boards are you looking at specifically maybe someone can tell you whether or not they OC well. I would be more worried about the total TDP wattage the board is rated up to. If the 4 phase board only has a rating up to the cpu you plan on installing then once you OC it will be above that rating and you may have problems OCing.

If the 4 phase board goes well over the TDP for the chip you are buying you will be perfectly fine with it and unless you are extreme cooling you probably wouldn't see a difference.

Right now though the UD3 boards from Gigabyte are bad to the bone for the price if it is in your price range.


----------



## desdinova

http://valid.canardpc.com/2716924

Re-done for name typo.


----------



## Delirious84

http://valid.canardpc.com/2716928

If I can push it 0.3Ghz more I can jump into the 1Ghz OC club


----------



## darkapollo

*knock knock*
http://valid.canardpc.com/2717497


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686329

I only use it to watch tv

Update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2733593

Fixed.


----------



## erikac

Hey,

First of all I am new to this group so maybe I don't do anything correctly according to the rules. But here is my result in CPU-Z. I am running a i7 980 non Xtreme version at 4577 MHz/4,57 GHz.

32nm i7 980 6 core with 12 threads standard clock 3,33 GHz, but overclocked to 4,57 GHz.
I am running CPU Voltage at 1.6 Volts and DRAM at 1.5 Volts. I got 24 GB of RAM by Corsair Vengeance 6 sticks x 4GB with 1600 MHz, but now at 1595 MHz due to overclocked CPU.

My PC runs perfectly for a while but then it freezes and I got this error code: 0x8000000000000002 in Event Viewer in Windows 7 Ultimate. The motherboard I am using is a Asus Sabertooth X58.

Would be nice if you guys could help me to make it more stable at this clock or near this clock that I reached. Thanks!



Erik


----------



## Chunin

Chunin i5 3570K @4.2 Ghz / 1.104V

http://valid.canardpc.com/2718545

UPDATE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2720829


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/2718750

i5 2500K at 4.6 24/7


----------



## danilon62

http://valid.canardpc.com/2719756

AMD FX8120 Bulldozer 4GHz (10º 24/7)

1,35V


----------



## darkapollo

Lots of people waiting for 'official entry'


----------



## Danny M

http://valid.canardpc.com/2719938


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erikac*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> First of all I am new to this group so maybe I don't do anything correctly according to the rules. But here is my result in CPU-Z. I am running a i7 980 non Xtreme version at 4577 MHz/4,57 GHz.
> 
> 32nm i7 980 6 core with 12 threads standard clock 3,33 GHz, but overclocked to 4,57 GHz.
> I am running CPU Voltage at 1.6 Volts and DRAM at 1.5 Volts. I got 24 GB of RAM by Corsair Vengeance 6 sticks x 4GB with 1600 MHz, but now at 1595 MHz due to overclocked CPU.
> 
> My PC runs perfectly for a while but then it freezes and I got this error code: 0x8000000000000002 in Event Viewer in Windows 7 Ultimate. The motherboard I am using is a Asus Sabertooth X58.
> 
> Would be nice if you guys could help me to make it more stable at this clock or near this clock that I reached. Thanks!
> 
> *img snip*
> 
> Erik


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2718395 Validation not in user-name (erikac)
Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field. Also, starting January 1, 2011 your CPU-Z Validation must be one that states it is ACCEPTED, If it states REJECTED and/or NOT VALIDATED it will not be accepted. That means that you will need to be using a current version of CPU-Z and might need to run it in compatability mode if you are running Windows 7 Service Pack 1. And please, if you are submitting an update to an existing entry please note that in your post.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Firstly I apologize, I started doing these the other day, and as I pressed submit, I had a power cut. So the Google doc was updated but nothing posted on here.

But all is sweet now, I think









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RZ Ezee*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2716147
> 
> Sign me up.




Fantastic, the first FX-6300









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desdinova*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2716924
> 
> Re-done for name typo.




Great to have you join








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delirious84*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2716928
> 
> If I can push it 0.3Ghz more I can jump into the 1Ghz OC club




Push it then, push it hard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkapollo*
> 
> *knock knock*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2717497




Welcome in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686329
> 
> I only use it to watch tv




Not in your OCN user name









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erikac*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> First of all I am new to this group so maybe I don't do anything correctly according to the rules. But here is my result in CPU-Z. I am running a i7 980 non Xtreme version at 4577 MHz/4,57 GHz.
> 
> 32nm i7 980 6 core with 12 threads standard clock 3,33 GHz, but overclocked to 4,57 GHz.
> I am running CPU Voltage at 1.6 Volts and DRAM at 1.5 Volts. I got 24 GB of RAM by Corsair Vengeance 6 sticks x 4GB with 1600 MHz, but now at 1595 MHz due to overclocked CPU.
> 
> My PC runs perfectly for a while but then it freezes and I got this error code: 0x8000000000000002 in Event Viewer in Windows 7 Ultimate. The motherboard I am using is a Asus Sabertooth X58.
> 
> Would be nice if you guys could help me to make it more stable at this clock or near this clock that I reached. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Erik




As mentioned it has to be done in your OCN user name.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Chunin i5 3570K @4.2 Ghz / 1.104V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2718545
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2720829




Nice improvement









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2718750
> 
> i5 2500K at 4.6 24/7




Good work, just need to fix your HTPC entry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2719756
> 
> AMD FX8120 Bulldozer 4GHz (10º 24/7)
> 
> 1,35V




Don't know why but CPU-Z is showing 0.88v, so that is what I have to enter. So you have the lowest powered AM3+ chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny M*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2719938




That is one sweet looking OC


----------



## Zilart

http://valid.canardpc.com/2721760







Think the ram is slowing me down..


----------



## PedroC1999

FX 6300 @ 5033.64 MHz With a H100i

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> FX 6300 @ 5033.64 MHz With a H100i
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520


If Im accepted then please update ---

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> If Im accepted then please update ---
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


Sorry for spamming

http://valid.canardpc.com/2726751


----------



## Ostridge

3770K 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2728398


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*
> 
> fixed list


So is this an intel only club? Reason I'm asking is that it doesn't state anything saying but no one rocks an AMD on the roster. I have a FX if that matters.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> So is this an intel only club? Reason I'm asking is that it doesn't state anything saying but no one rocks an AMD on the roster. I have a FX if that matters.


This is for any chip that has been overclocked past the 4ghz mark.

Check the first post. For rules and conditions of entry.

There is also a Google spreedsheet showing all current entries.

I will updating the list tonight, in about 10-12 hours.


----------



## BulletSponge

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729491

So, do I shoot for 4.5 on my 212 Evo?


----------



## Modest Mouse

I'm rocking 4.7 on an Evo Hyper 212+ in comfortable temperature range


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*
> 
> fixed list
> 
> 
> 
> So is this an intel only club? Reason I'm asking is that it doesn't state anything saying but no one rocks an AMD on the roster. I have a FX if that matters.
Click to expand...

Check out the spreadsheet in the first post. On the bottom right are some small arrows. Click on the right pointing one. A bar will move across to where you can select the charts for AMD chips.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

High enuff?









http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761


----------



## ebeeze

Hey guys, so here's my CPU-Z link. Got my FX-8120 set to 4.2 GHz.


----------



## TonicX

http://valid.canardpc.com/2728836 ADD ME PLEASE. 3.5ghz stock


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2721760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think the ram is slowing me down..




Even if you have ram issues good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Sorry for spamming
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726751




Not spam, UPDATING!!! Fantastic going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ostridge*
> 
> 3770K 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2728398




Good work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729491
> 
> So, do I shoot for 4.5 on my 212 Evo?




Only 4.5Ghz, HELL







no push it harder, all I need is a validation









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> High enuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761




Can you push it any higher ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Hey guys, so here's my CPU-Z link. Got my FX-8120 set to 4.2 GHz.




Great effort









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2728836 ADD ME PLEASE. 3.5ghz stock




What you have is worthy of *The 2GHz Overclock Club*


----------



## CryptixA28

I did this to get into the 5ghz club but I might as well update mine here aswell.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729436

Thanks!


----------



## S1lv3rflame

[quote name="ginger_nuts"
Can you push it any higher ?









Nope. i Tried. Might be a voltage issue, but i tried 5.5, but it crashed when validating...


----------



## Tex1954

http://valid.canardpc.com/2731790

I know, could go higher.. doesn't need to.

LOL!


----------



## BulletSponge

Update......................... http://valid.canardpc.com/2732058



I know this image does not provide much information but do these max temps seem a bit high? This rig was my first ever build and I know I made 2 mistakes in the process. #1-Rather than actually research the best thermal pastes and best application methods I used the stock paste with the 212 Evo and followed "Pauls" spread method in a Newegg video and #2-The worst noob cable management job ever seen. Before it gets too hot here in West Texas this summer I am looking to lay hands on some Cool Laboratories Liquid Ultra and either a Corsair H80i or Thermaltake 2.0 pro and taking my first baby steps into liquid cooling. As for now, when I get a day off from work I'll do a proper Prime95 blend and see how stable this actually is.


----------



## silent54

silent54
i5 2500K @ 4.5

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Update......................... http://valid.canardpc.com/2732058
> 
> 
> 
> I know this image does not provide much information but do these max temps seem a bit high? This rig was my first ever build and I know I made 2 mistakes in the process. #1-Rather than actually research the best thermal pastes and best application methods I used the stock paste with the 212 Evo and followed "Pauls" spread method in a Newegg video and #2-The worst noob cable management job ever seen. Before it gets too hot here in West Texas this summer I am looking to lay hands on some Cool Laboratories Liquid Ultra and either a Corsair H80i or Thermaltake 2.0 pro and taking my first baby steps into liquid cooling. As for now, when I get a day off from work I'll do a proper Prime95 blend and see how stable this actually is.


My understanding is that your chips Tj Max is 105 celsius, so you are well below


----------



## Modest Mouse

http://valid.canardpc.com/2732713

Update


----------



## bpmcleod

4.7ghz stable at 1.28v
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1345176/a/896951/build-log-atm-i5-3570k-xigmatek-elysium-gtx-670-4gb-and-a-full-wcing-loop/sort/display_order/


----------



## NitrousX

i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz 1.24v stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/2734717

Thanks!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

i5 3570k @ 4.5GHz 1.20v and maxed out at 55c.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2734768


----------



## Scott1541

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2735868 4.4GHz at 1.25V







I'm going to stick at this frequency for a while now as I don't like my temps at 4.5GHz.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2735868 4.4GHz at 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick at this frequency for a while now as I don't like my temps at 4.5GHz.


what temps were you seeing at 4.5?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> what temps were you seeing at 4.5?


Low 80's in Prime95. I know it's still about 20°C below the Tj max and I was seeing temps around 75°C in games but I don't really like it getting that hot. Now at my current speed and voltage it will max out at 76°C in Prime95, with temps in the low 60's in games, which I'm much happier with.









I don't like my CPU running hotter than my graphics card either


----------



## PedroC1999

Do some minor FSB tweaking and go as high as possible with that voltage, It is just for the sake of it but it is always fun.


----------



## userman122

Looking forward to OC my i7-860 when the H100i arrives!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Low 80's in Prime95. I know it's still about 20°C below the Tj max and I was seeing temps around 75°C in games but I don't really like it getting that hot. Now at my current speed and voltage it will max out at 76°C in Prime95, with temps in the low 60's in games, which I'm much happier with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like my CPU running hotter than my graphics card either


That is very warm? What kind of cooler are you running? at 4.5 I am topping out at 56c inn prime95 with a master cooler V8


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> That is very warm? What kind of cooler are you running? at 4.5 I am topping out at 56c inn prime95 with a master cooler V8


A slightly altered Cooler Master Hyper TX3







I know I need a new cooler, but I'm not going to get one just yet. If a decent one comes up for sale at a good price I'll get it though


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> A slightly altered Cooler Master Hyper TX3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need a new cooler, but I'm not going to get one just yet. If a decent one comes up for sale at a good price I'll get it though


I like the V8. It dropped my full load temps by 20c.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptixA28*
> 
> I did this to get into the 5ghz club but I might as well update mine here aswell.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729436
> 
> Thanks!




Fantastic going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731790
> 
> I know, could go higher.. doesn't need to.
> 
> LOL!




But you are running pretty low voltage









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Update......................... http://valid.canardpc.com/2732058
> 
> 
> 
> I know this image does not provide much information but do these max temps seem a bit high? This rig was my first ever build and I know I made 2 mistakes in the process. #1-Rather than actually research the best thermal pastes and best application methods I used the stock paste with the 212 Evo and followed "Pauls" spread method in a Newegg video and #2-The worst noob cable management job ever seen. Before it gets too hot here in West Texas this summer I am looking to lay hands on some Cool Laboratories Liquid Ultra and either a Corsair H80i or Thermaltake 2.0 pro and taking my first baby steps into liquid cooling. As for now, when I get a day off from work I'll do a proper Prime95 blend and see how stable this actually is.




Warm and toasty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent54*
> 
> silent54
> i5 2500K @ 4.5
> 
> CPU-Z Validation




Great going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2732713
> 
> Update




Excellent, loving it !!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> 4.7ghz stable at 1.28v
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1345176/a/896951/build-log-atm-i5-3570k-xigmatek-elysium-gtx-670-4gb-and-a-full-wcing-loop/sort/display_order/




Sorry but that is a link to your build log









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz 1.24v stable
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2734717
> 
> Thanks!




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.5GHz 1.20v and maxed out at 55c.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2734768




Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2735868 4.4GHz at 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick at this frequency for a while now as I don't like my temps at 4.5GHz.




You should post a validation with the 4.5Ghz


----------



## silent54

@ginger_nuts- Thanks for the addition. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chunin

UPDATE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2737671


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent54*
> 
> @ginger_nuts- Thanks for the addition. Keep up the good work.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2737671




Great work


----------



## Wolfram

Well guess it's time to submit to all these clubs. Here's my stable 24/7 clocks.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2741417


----------



## 1EvilMan

I'd like to join up. This is just a quick OC I did when I got the 6300 but it's been stable, cool and barely pulls any juice. Still need to get the ram where it should be.
The MSi board with no vishera support is a challenge but will be history in a couple months. Leaning towards an Extreme 9 for the upgrade.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2741424

http://valid.canardpc.com/2741424


----------



## novemberzzz

Gonna join in here, http://valid.canardpc.com/2744185 24/7 stable @ 35c idle.


----------



## userman122

I really wanna put my i7 860 to 4Ghz, but I experience stability problems after putting the BCLK over 160.







I think I need 180 with boost to reach the 4Ghz mark.


----------



## PedroC1999

You dont have to be stable, as long as you can boot into windows and get a validation your Ok.


----------



## userman122

Ah ok. But do you know a good guide to get my BCLK stable at higher speeds? Because I really want 4Ghz stable


----------



## 2010rig

Want to update my submission.








http://valid.canardpc.com/2744794


----------



## Gleniu

Please add me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2743117


----------



## Icydead

Membership request









3570k [email protected] 24/7 stable. Max temp 62*C

http://valid.canardpc.com/2744549


----------



## TSX06

HTPC update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2733593


----------



## bkal117

Membership Request, finally got a nice stable one on a i5-3470! Need to get ahold of a K series soon...
bkal117- http://valid.canardpc.com/2745309


----------



## Scott1541

Does a CPU have to have all cores enabled for entry? I'm just wondering as my old Athlon might be able to reach 4 GHz minus 1 or 2 cores.


----------



## alancsalt

It does not have to have all cores enabled, nor does it have to be 24/7 stable....


----------



## Scott1541

Here we go, my second 4GHz+ overclock







I couldn't get it to boot up with all cores enabled, not even at 1.6V so I settled for 3 cores instead. It still couldn't last more than 30 seconds in Prime95 though







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2746814


----------



## junhawng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Here we go, my second 4GHz+ overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get it to boot up with all cores enabled, not even at 1.6V so I settled for 3 cores instead. It still couldn't last more than 30 seconds in Prime95 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2746814


woah, that's very impressive! What are your temps? What cooler are you using?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junhawng*
> 
> woah, that's very impressive! What are your temps? What cooler are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I never really checked properly but I don't recall seeing anything over 40°C. I was using the stock cooler for this, I don't have any others spare until next week.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Damn I am going to be a busy boy tonight updating.

Some of these look impressive


----------



## Ronbob

I wanna join! 

this was my first OC ever.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747505


----------



## PedroC1999

Good OC!


----------



## PedroC1999

Wrong thread lol


----------



## take2daily

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747624 im so confused..;-)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *take2daily*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747624 im so confused..;-)


Ummm, that's a 3194MHz validation for a 4000MHz thread? Computer says no......


----------



## stubass

This validation is from my wife's rig in my sig. It is BCLK OC since with her particular Gigabyte z68 the multi is locked at a max of x38 unless i try the GB z68 UEFI BIOS for her mobo which i hear it is pretty unstable. not that she cares about her rig being OC'd lol so not gunna flash to the UEFI BIOS








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747931


----------



## w4rbytez

OCN USer: w4rbytez
i7 Sandy Bridge-E 3930K @3.2 (4.2 OC)
ASUS Rampage IV Formula
3x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029


----------



## Ronbob

I want to update mine... This is stable at 35'C temp AMD FX6100

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749098


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Well guess it's time to submit to all these clubs. Here's my stable 24/7 clocks.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2741417




Sweet OC going there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> I'd like to join up. This is just a quick OC I did when I got the 6300 but it's been stable, cool and barely pulls any juice. Still need to get the ram where it should be.
> The MSi board with no vishera support is a challenge but will be history in a couple months. Leaning towards an Extreme 9 for the upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2741424
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2741424




Nice n low voltage, maybe a higher OC is needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Gonna join in here, http://valid.canardpc.com/2744185 24/7 stable @ 35c idle.




If this is stable, lets push it more







no need for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Want to update my submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2744794




Thats a pretty low voltage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Please add me.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2743117




Nice 3rd place for that chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> Membership request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k [email protected] 24/7 stable. Max temp 62*C
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2744549




Great work on the stability, now time for unstable









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> HTPC update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2733593




Nice HTPC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Membership Request, finally got a nice stable one on a i5-3470! Need to get ahold of a K series soon...
> bkal117- http://valid.canardpc.com/2745309




First i5 3470 chip, congratulations









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Here we go, my second 4GHz+ overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get it to boot up with all cores enabled, not even at 1.6V so I settled for 3 cores instead. It still couldn't last more than 30 seconds in Prime95 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2746814




This is what I love









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronbob*
> 
> I wanna join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my first OC ever.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747505




You have now joined









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *take2daily*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747624 im so confused..;-)




As mentioned below, 4Ghz or higher







Keep going.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This validation is from my wife's rig in my sig. It is BCLK OC since with her particular Gigabyte z68 the multi is locked at a max of x38 unless i try the GB z68 UEFI BIOS for her mobo which i hear it is pretty unstable. not that she cares about her rig being OC'd lol so not gunna flash to the UEFI BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747931




Sounds just like my wife









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rbytez*
> 
> OCN USer: w4rbytez
> i7 Sandy Bridge-E 3930K @3.2 (4.2 OC)
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> 3x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronbob*
> 
> I want to update mine... This is stable at 35'C temp AMD FX6100
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749098



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronbob*
> 
> I want to update mine... This is stable at 35'C temp AMD FX6100
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2749098][img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1377635/[/img][/url]


If you leave "import images" ticked on when you post these banners, it stops them working.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749098 for Ronbob....
Quote:


> OCN USer: w4rbytez
> i7 Sandy Bridge-E 3930K @3.2 (4.2 OC)
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> 3x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029][img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1377402/[/img][/url]


http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029 for w4rbytez

I can look at the posted code, but the OP can't....so post the URL and not the banner....


----------



## HALOwner97

Can I enter with my 8350?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> Can I enter with my 8350?


If you can give a validation URL over 4GHz.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you leave "import images" ticked on when you post these banners, it stops them working.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749098 for Ronbob....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029 for w4rbytez
> 
> I can look at the posted code, but the OP can't....so post the URL and not the banner....


Cheers alancsalt, I will update them in the morning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> Can I enter with my 8350?


As long as it is 0.1 Mhz above the stock 4 Ghz. But I trust it is plenty above


----------



## w4rbytez

2nd try:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029

How's that work? Btw, I had stable at 100% load for 12.5+. Stable now at 36 degrees =D


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> As long as it is 0.1 Mhz above the stock 4 Ghz. But I trust it is plenty above


I was going to say that's a weird number, and it should be 1 Hz instead. Then I realised CPU-Z is only precise enough to measure in 100kHz increments


----------



## azrael36

applied:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2751558
Fx-8350 at 4.3 for now


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rbytez*
> 
> 2nd try:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749029
> 
> How's that work? Btw, I had stable at 100% load for 12.5+. Stable now at 36 degrees =D




Great to have you join us









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you leave "import images" ticked on when you post these banners, it stops them working.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749098 for Ronbob....
> 
> I can look at the posted code, but the OP can't....so post the URL and not the banner....




Thanks a million Alancsalt, nice work on the boost Ronbob.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> applied:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2751558
> Fx-8350 at 4.3 for now




Many have asked, but you are the first FX-8350. Fantastic work


----------



## Gleniu

please update my submission. thank you.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2751587


----------



## Bogd4n

A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.








I kind of love 775 sk....









So, update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Great to have you join us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million Alancsalt, nice work on the boost Ronbob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have asked, but you are the first FX-8350. Fantastic work


WOOOHOOO! I actually have it at 4.6 this morning, but had to go to work so I will update whenI get home


----------



## ZootSuit

Hi everyone,

I've been working on my first ever CPU overclock today, I have it at 4.07 for the time being and it's completely stable (which I sot of expected from what I have been reading) but I'm treading gingerly and being thorough. Will continue with my overclock and see how lucky I get with this chip! Will keep my progress updated here. I have a Zalman CNPS7X and it'll be interesting to see what kind of cooling performance I get from it. I hear-tell it's not too bad, I compromised on noise levels. I do like a nice quiet PC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752995


----------



## Chunin

Is your VCORE really 0.0808V under load or just a CPU-Z bug?


----------



## PedroC1999

I kind of doubt its that low, if so... GOLDEN CHIP!


----------



## Chunin

Yea id assume so. Mine was idling at 0.86V when i used too low offset and i was getting WHEA errors with 1.6 Ghz clock...


----------



## azrael36

please update when you get a chance currently at 4.55GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2753661


----------



## ZootSuit

My apologies yes that was an idling voltage, this is the voltage it reaches under load -

http://valid.canardpc.com/2753821

It fluctuates between 1.096 and 1.088 but eventually settles at 1.088. Not quite the golden chip here but lots of potential still I think ; )


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8610935498/


----------



## Chunin

Not so much anymore tho







Mine can do 4.2 Ghz / 1.1V but as you go higher the voltage jumps needed to stabilize are somewhat steep reaching almost 1.29V at 4.5 Ghz. Hope its not the same for you.


----------



## ZootSuit

I'll be keeping a close on the voltages as I slowly up the clock ratio, hopefully it'll behave itself!

Btw I'm leaving the voltages on auto from BIOS. I know with some 3rd party software doing the same can cause some hefty leaps, I'm not going to use 3rd party software because I want to learn the craft properly but would you recommend I manually move the voltage or leave it as is? Are the chips too erratic to gauge what kind of increments I should be using? I'd imagine there is some room +/- due to people being able to under clock voltages. But I don't know if that is down to their cooling ability and of-course I want to keep it safe.


----------



## Chunin

Id never let the mobo decide you VCORE it always add way more than needed. I believe this guides first page has a list of peoples OC results listed by Ghz and VCORE needed to get it. Just look around for your target OC and use their voltage as a base and work your way up. Id use manual voltage first and once you are happy with given OC/VCORE use the offset mode to let it lower the voltage while idling. Good luck.


----------



## ZootSuit

Great stuff, I'll use that socket list as a guide then and see how far I get this evening. Offset mode is a solid idea, no sense in having it use that energy when it's not under any sort of load. Cheers!


----------



## ZootSuit

I noticed after reading around a bit that that the bus should sit at 100, not 102 like mine was. I'm not sure if this is exactly what should be but I have adjusted it based on what I have been told and read. This is all a big experiment and info grabbing exercise for me, hopefully with a good outcome! Anyway, I have clocked the CPU at 4.2 now (100x42) with a voltage of 1.144v which is between the two other 4.20 clockers for the 3570k. Its actually on the lower end as the one above me is 1.3v which is a way off for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2754098

Was worried about the multiplier changing back to x16 a lot but then realised if I put it under load.... The one I've set comes up. Which is ofcourse what is meant to do


----------



## Modest Mouse

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2754351

Shooting for the golden 5GHz tomorrow


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootSuit*
> 
> I noticed after reading around a bit that that the bus should sit at 100, not 102 like mine was. I'm not sure if this is exactly what should be but I have adjusted it based on what I have been told and read. This is all a big experiment and info grabbing exercise for me, hopefully with a good outcome! Anyway, I have clocked the CPU at 4.2 now (100x42) with a voltage of 1.144v which is between the two other 4.20 clockers for the 3570k. Its actually on the lower end as the one above me is 1.3v which is a way off for me.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2754098
> 
> Was worried about the multiplier changing back to x16 a lot but then realised if I put it under load.... The one I've set comes up. Which is ofcourse what is meant to do


Yeah, it'll always drop down when you're just putzing around. I kind of feel safe with it tho, makes me feel like the OC isn't really hurting my chip as much when I'm just browsing or w/e. Guess it's kind of silly, but still makes me feel better when it's not always cranked to 4.0Ghz.
And yes, I learned too that a 100bus speed is safer, I can creep up to 101-102ish, but stability is only there fully when it's back at 100.


----------



## fido

Fido my sig rig pc , i7 3770k overclocked to 4.6GHz with h100, stable tested for 7 hours and reached 85c coz fans wasnt maximum yet after that it stable at 65'-73'c

i pasted the validation link and screen shot of my cpu-z opened with temp etc..

http://valid.canardpc.com/2755098


----------



## WarMunkey

here's my validation, it's the highest i can go for being so late and i don't like messing with it this late.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2755461
hoping my 8320 comes in soon so i will have another validation coming when it comes in


----------



## Whodat1972

4.5 ...Thank the lord for the rules eh? Doesn't ,multi-task well..........Crashed as I tried to shutdown Sleeping Dogs.. But it loaded amazingly fast








Off the hip shot









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2755506


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> 4.5 ...Thank the lord for the rules eh? Doesn't ,multi-task well..........Crashed as I tried to shutdown Sleeping Dogs.. But it loaded amazingly fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the hip shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2755506


Up the vCore abit, it should stablize it for you.


----------



## Jamar2013

Settings 1 :

i7-2700K - 4.59Ghz @ 1.328v

# Validation Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2756488

Settings 2 :

i7-2700K - 4.79 @ 1.384v
I will post my second setting validation a little later. Still, I should be alright for the membership


----------



## Tampa

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756560


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756560


Its begging for more...


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Its begging for more...


Hell yeah.. the multi looks untouched or so


----------



## Tampa

Any more and it will toast itself. Running almost 50C in idle with an H80 watercooler. During full load it goes up to 90C and with the amount of BSOD's i get in a month; I ain't touching that fo shizzle! I gat a new build comin in anyways and that will go to 5+ ghz


----------



## PedroC1999

WOW, that what cooler have you got?


----------



## Jamar2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756560
> 
> Any more and it will toast itself. Running almost 50C in idle with an H80 watercooler. During full load it goes up to 90C and with the amount of BSOD's i get in a month; I ain't touching that fo shizzle! I gat a new build comin in anyways and that will go to 5+ ghz


Your Bclk is at 133 MHz and the multiplier at 30. Did you try to put up the multiplier ? Like 100 x 45 or 100 x 50







! I guess it would require the proper voltage tho.







Jealous of your cpu







(/i7-2700k)


----------



## Chunin

"Any more and it will toast itself. Running almost 50C in idle with an H80 watercooler." I believe that is your answer


----------



## PedroC1999

Reseat it! It should be lower than that!


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> Any more and it will toast itself. Running almost 50C in idle with an H80 watercooler. During full load it goes up to 90C and with the amount of BSOD's i get in a month; I ain't touching that fo shizzle! I gat a new build comin in anyways and that will go to 5+ ghz


990X still very powerful if u get bigger radiator will be able to get lower temps well u know that so h100 not bad upgrade

can we have a New thread with ur build







wana see what is ur plan


----------



## Tenchuu

I am finding out that asus boards overclock much poorer than gigabyte boards do for older AMD chips. on the bright side this one has VRM cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756790


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I am finding out that asus boards overclock much poorer than gigabyte boards do for older AMD chips. on the bright side this one has VRM cooling.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756790


cant check that never had amd system that can be True however the new motherboards for asus they are good i heard lot of good reviews about them


----------



## Chunin

UPDATE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756908


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756908


nice 4.7 Ghz


----------



## Chunin

And 103C


----------



## fido

dont dude that is dangerous


----------



## Chunin

I wanted to see if it boots and since it did i thought id as well post that too hehe. It was stable tho.


----------



## Tampa

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756996

That overclocking thingy from Asus keeps telling me voltages are at dangerous levels, i hope its just overly worried and not actually right this time.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756996
> 
> That overclocking thingy from Asus keeps telling me voltages are at dangerous levels, i hope its just overly worried and not actually right this time.


i have hardware monitor and my voltages stay at 1.28 at 4.2ghz and my asus ai suite keeps telling me they are at 0.00v.. now i know my voltages don't just drop to 0.00v when i'm in prime 95 so i'm thinking asus needs to get a hang of ai suite andfixit..


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Here
Ok. Got it this time.


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Her is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2757744


----------



## Whodat1972

I think it is a little buggy but are you seeing that from just the monitor screen or the Sensor recorder? I have gotten a volt warning myself not too long ago that looked like this;
[04/03/2013 at 12:59 am] +5V 10.200 Abnormal
[04/03/2013 at 01:00 am] +5V 5.160 Normal

It is a little buggy but I like it rather then going into the BIOS all the time to load a OC. I just hope it somehow don't hurt the life of the chip.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Here
> Ok. Got it this time.


nice voltage


----------



## Chunin

I never pay any attention to AI Suite II from Asus. Its a bugged software it reports that my 12V volts are at 0,7V or something like that or that my motherboards temperature is -127C. Just look what CPU-Z and HWMonitor tells you.


----------



## fido

well for the sensors i don't follow it but for the utilities like fan control etc.. its amazing software


----------



## Chunin

Yes. The FAN Xpert 2 is about the only software worth installing.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> nice voltage


Thanks! I can't wait to get a real water setup... The H60 does the job for now, but when the Alphacool rads and Heatkiller blocks show up it's on!


----------



## ginger_nuts

*IF* you see any errors please PM me, it is a very long and hard week at work and home.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> please update my submission. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2751587




Updated to the top







Fantastic work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love 775 sk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172




Great improvement









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootSuit*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been working on my first ever CPU overclock today, I have it at 4.07 for the time being and it's completely stable (which I sot of expected from what I have been reading) but I'm treading gingerly and being thorough. Will continue with my overclock and see how lucky I get with this chip! Will keep my progress updated here. I have a Zalman CNPS7X and it'll be interesting to see what kind of cooling performance I get from it. I hear-tell it's not too bad, I compromised on noise levels. I do like a nice quiet PC.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752995



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.
> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2754351
> 
> Shooting for the golden 5GHz tomorrow




Great job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Fido my sig rig pc , i7 3770k overclocked to 4.6GHz with h100, stable tested for 7 hours and reached 85c coz fans wasnt maximum yet after that it stable at 65'-73'c
> 
> i pasted the validation link and screen shot of my cpu-z opened with temp etc..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755098




Also a nice OC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> here's my validation, it's the highest i can go for being so late and i don't like messing with it this late.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755461
> hoping my 8320 comes in soon so i will have another validation coming when it comes in




Your on the board









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> 4.5 ...Thank the lord for the rules eh? Doesn't ,multi-task well..........Crashed as I tried to shutdown Sleeping Dogs.. But it loaded amazingly fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the hip shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2755506



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.
> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Settings 1 :
> 
> i7-2700K - 4.59Ghz @ 1.328v
> 
> # Validation Link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2756488
> 
> Settings 2 :
> 
> i7-2700K - 4.79 @ 1.384v
> I will post my second setting validation a little later. Still, I should be alright for the membership




Good work, keep it going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I am finding out that asus boards overclock much poorer than gigabyte boards do for older AMD chips. on the bright side this one has VRM cooling.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756790




Not what I would expect from a Sabertooth and BE. But Fantastic going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756908




That is a nice update









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756996
> 
> That overclocking thingy from Asus keeps telling me voltages are at dangerous levels, i hope its just overly worried and not actually right this time.




2nd place,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Here
> Ok. Got it this time.




This is great









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchibahnSLC*
> 
> Her is my validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2757744



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.
> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## PedroC1999

Why dont you list them in order of highest MHz like Alancsalt does?


----------



## Chunin

What do you mean? His spreadsheet lists CPUs by socket number and then from the highest to lowest Mhz.


----------



## PedroC1999

I would like to see it in order of MHz, it looks a bit dis organsied as it stand right not


----------



## Tampa

I'm pretty convinced this is the most you are going to get from a 990X. Tried everything from 40 downwards, only 36 booted.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2758357


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why dont you list them in order of highest MHz like Alancsalt does?


They are in MHz order, and CPU order. The lists just don't have all the dividers between chip sizes. It's a lot of work keeping these lists. Not everyone is as nuts about it as I am.
I really appreciate ginger_nuts effort in maintaining these. I did put the dividers in between the newer procs over the last 45 minutes. I'll do some more as can just so the order is more obvious, as long as ginger_nuts is OK with me interfering/helping-out like that?

And ginger_nuts..








Great work.


----------



## Whodat1972

Sorry about that. My entire OCN user name this time;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2758427


----------



## PedroC1999

Update!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694

I posted it earlier but I dont think it was recorded


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why dont you list them in order of highest MHz like Alancsalt does?


I do believe I do. If you see an error I would be more then happy to correct it, please just send a PM with details









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They are in MHz order, and CPU order. The lists just don't have all the dividers between chip sizes. It's a lot of work keeping these lists. Not everyone is as nuts about it as I am.
> I really appreciate ginger_nuts effort in maintaining these. I did put the dividers in between the newer procs over the last 45 minutes. I'll do some more as can just so the order is more obvious, as long as ginger_nuts is OK with me interfering/helping-out like that?
> 
> And ginger_nuts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work.


It's not interference, it's assistance. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## spizzlo

I have an update. Thanks


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> cant check that never had amd system that can be True however the new motherboards for asus they are good i heard lot of good reviews about them


Ends up it was the RAM not playing nice with MOBO auto detect settings, which i then changed to manual for everything Gskills didn't give me. took me a week but i finally got it playing nice. all in all i am happy. Slightly lower voltages and much faster memory clock this time around. Now that i have everything stable conservative i am unsure if i really want to puch the line on a cooler evening on air (idles at 24C, 30 min Prime95 @ 42C, ambient @27C)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> Ends up it was the RAM not playing nice with MOBO auto detect settings, which i then changed to manual for everything Gskills didn't give me. took me a week but i finally got it playing nice. all in all i am happy. Slightly lower voltages and much faster memory clock this time around. Now that i have everything stable conservative i am unsure if i really want to puch the line on a cooler evening on air (idles at 24C, 30 min Prime95 @ 42C, ambient @27C)


Great to hear / read its worked out. Ram / Memory settings seem to be the biggest headache when OC'n.

But 24 celsius when ambient is 27 celsius







But do not stress this is normal at lower temps


----------



## Bogd4n

LGA775, *E6400*@4032 Mhz, *1,67V* (on MM), *Air cooling*, crappy chip.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2759073


----------



## jdjorgen

HEY ALL
http://valid.canardpc.com/2760279


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Great to hear / read its worked out. Ram / Memory settings seem to be the biggest headache when OC'n.
> 
> But 24 celsius when ambient is 27 celsius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do not stress this is normal at lower temps


yeah that is core temp vs mobo sensor. according to the socket temp sensor it was at roughly 30C idle. but since i only have core temps for safety guidelines i tend to go with those more.

also switching the RAM to NYNY seemed to make a difference in stability.


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

FX-8150 @ 5.0GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2738554

Sincerely :
Druizza


----------



## Charris231

http://valid.canardpc.com/2761282

I ordered a GTX 660 Super-clocked 2gb GDDR5 Video card Friday, it should be here Tuesday.
i only changed the multiplier.
Didn't touch voltage, Bus speed or anything else.
Absolutely stable.

Here's my geek bench Score:
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1825168


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Sorry about the wrong name on mine. Here it is correct:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2762706


----------



## halsoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2762878

New to the forum and figured I might as well, and it's 100% stable







Good or bad, no idea, but works for me.


----------



## aneesh99

Newbie here, this is mine, might work on it a little tomorrow!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2763989


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneesh99*
> 
> Newbie here, this is mine, might work on it a little tomorrow!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763989


That thing stable at that speed? If so you have a nice chip! Mine, and many other from reading) get unstable at 4.2. Also my hyper 212+ got swamped at 1.475V


----------



## WarMunkey

hey is it cheating if i got the 8350 to replace my 4100 fx? lol i will try for 4.5 though on a h50 and post my efforts here.


----------



## aneesh99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> That thing stable at that speed? If so you have a nice chip! Mine, and many other from reading) get unstable at 4.2. Also my hyper 212+ got swamped at 1.475V


Not really, I reckon the temps are too high after a hour of Prime95, it starts to creep over 55. My 24/7 is 4Ghz


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneesh99*
> 
> Newbie here, this is mine, might work on it a little tomorrow!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763989


looks good, and nice voltages of both!


----------



## aneesh99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> looks good, and nice voltages of both!


Thanks! I didn't realise why the voltage was reported as 1.39 instead of 1.37, forgot about LLC









What is your CPU clock and voltage for 24/7?


----------



## WarMunkey

i keep hearing about this LLC i m curious as to what that is and if it's bad for us overclockers


----------



## aneesh99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> i keep hearing about this LLC i m curious as to what that is and if it's bad for us overclockers


Load Line Calibration. Basically, it artifically jacks up the voltage a touch so that under load, it can compensate for the voltage drop.

I think it's handy for OCs that are on the limit with voltage e.g if my 1090T couldn't run 4GHz any lower than 1.37, what might happen is that under load, the voltage drop might make the actual delivered voltage around 1.35, which might blue screen, lock up etc etc

By using LLC, it means that the artificial 1.39V being supplied under load will drop to around 1.37V, delivering the correct voltage. The inevitable trade off is higher voltage, higher temperature.


----------



## WarMunkey

oh thanks for clearing that up man +1 rep i will look to see if my board offers that feature..


----------



## aneesh99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> oh thanks for clearing that up man +1 rep i will look to see if my board offers that feature..


Thanks man, not a problem!

Your sig says that you've got a Crosshair V Formula, I'm certain it does. It should be quite adjustable too, you should be able to set how much it compensates. Mine is quite primitive, on, off and auto


----------



## Wolfram

New 24/7 clocks. Hope I can do 4.5 but will wait until tomorrow to test that out. EDIT: Forgot to include CPU-z link blah. http://valid.canardpc.com/2766360 Also I'm capping out at 59C. Too hot?


----------



## WarMunkey

here's my 8350 at 4.5ghz on 1.34vcore i did ibt 10 passes at very high and passed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2766366


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> here's my 8350 at 4.5ghz on 1.34vcore i did ibt 10 passes at very high and passed.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2766366


Mind sharing your settings? Also try running that on the IBT AVX that was posted on OCN, it's for AMD processors.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Personally IBT is good for a trial.

Would stick with Prime95 for 12+ hrs, along with running every bench you can find.

Then the hardest test, gaming for as long as physically and mentally possible.

I like the last one the best


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Personally IBT is good for a trial.
> 
> Would stick with Prime95 for 12+ hrs, along with running every bench you can find.
> 
> Then the hardest test, gaming for as long as physically and mentally possible.
> 
> I like the last one the best


If you're on a FX proc prime95 might crash


----------



## WarMunkey

All games are stable for 6+ hours and prime 95 is stable for 3hours so im sure its pretty stable, I will share my settings when I can, my fiance comes home from college and 14 hour days at the plant


----------



## Modest Mouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Then the hardest test, gaming for as long as physically and mentally possible.
> 
> I like the last one the best


Ah so danielson a true test indeed. Either you or the computer ends up a drooling mess by the time that test is done


----------



## PedroC1999

Well, the true tester is Folding, when I oced to 4.6, I pass P95 for 4hours and IBT for 30 phases on ultra high. It crashed within 30mins of folding


----------



## WarMunkey

@pedro I wont be folding as at my house I use a hotspot, so its only single player games until I move to a bigger town which is why I work so much to save the money


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, I was just saying that is another way for testing stabilty


----------



## WarMunkey

Yeah I understand bud, just cant atm honestly but will run an amd overdrive test if that is any better and a 30pass on ibt very high if you want







I dont mind throwing it under if it isn't stable I want to make it. Just trying to push it far as it can go with my cooler and such


----------



## Deadpool01

here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/2767023


----------



## Tenchuu

Interesting enough i can pass prime 95 for hours, but IBT tends to come back errors on std @ 10 itenerations (ene at stock MHZ, HT, and NB, so it think it must be RAM or MOBO related.

That said i have been folding for a couple of days now, both CPU and GPU and it is stable after a slight bump in Vcore (+2 notches above quick stable just as the guides said)


----------



## skitz9417

heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/2769289:thumb:


----------



## Zizo00

My vishera.http://valid.canardpc.com/2655404


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry for taking so long to update, but it is done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> I'm pretty convinced this is the most you are going to get from a 990X. Tried everything from 40 downwards, only 36 booted.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2758357




Fantastic work, top place









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> Sorry about that. My entire OCN user name this time;
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2758427




All is good,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Update!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694
> 
> I posted it earlier but I dont think it was recorded




Apologies about that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> I have an update. Thanks




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> LGA775, *E6400*@4032 Mhz, *1,67V* (on MM), *Air cooling*, crappy chip.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2759073


Maybe a crappy chip, but still great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdjorgen*
> 
> HEY ALL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2760279




Hi back, and welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> FX-8150 @ 5.0GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2738554
> 
> Sincerely :
> Druizza




Nice seeing AMDs in the 5Ghz party








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charris231*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2761282
> 
> I ordered a GTX 660 Super-clocked 2gb GDDR5 Video card Friday, it should be here Tuesday.
> i only changed the multiplier.
> Didn't touch voltage, Bus speed or anything else.
> Absolutely stable.
> 
> Here's my geek bench Score:
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1825168




Your IN









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchibahnSLC*
> 
> Sorry about the wrong name on mine. Here it is correct:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2762706




All is good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halsoy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2762878
> 
> New to the forum and figured I might as well, and it's 100% stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad, no idea, but works for me.




A big welcome, and







for joining us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneesh99*
> 
> Newbie here, this is mine, might work on it a little tomorrow!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763989




Just remember here stability is not needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> New 24/7 clocks. Hope I can do 4.5 but will wait until tomorrow to test that out. EDIT: Forgot to include CPU-z link blah. http://valid.canardpc.com/2766360 Also I'm capping out at 59C. Too hot?




Just remember we *DO NOT* need stability









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> here's my 8350 at 4.5ghz on 1.34vcore i did ibt 10 passes at very high and passed.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2766366




Surly there is more to push









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadpool01*
> 
> here is mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2767023




Thank you and welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/2769289


I had a slightly higher entry already so I kept that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zizo00*
> 
> My vishera.http://valid.canardpc.com/2655404



Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## skitz9417

thank u ginger_nuts hahahhahaha funny name


----------



## ginger_nuts

I had, had one to many







when I signed up.


----------



## WarMunkey

Whoo! Makes 2 FX chips in the 4.0 club haha, I think this 8 core is my favorite toy. Going to try for 5 stable







I like to be stable


----------



## Wolfram

Really wanted to only post my 24/7 clocks here but I guess I'll go ahead and post my 5ghz validation from that club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2741445


----------



## leafonthewind

My bulldozer:








http://valid.canardpc.com/2770723


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> My bulldozer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2770723



You own of these?! And it makes 4GHz sounds?!
/joke


----------



## Whatman

Easy OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2771313


----------



## JayKthnx

My Validation


----------



## Chunin

Did you try lower voltage or is that what you need to keep it stable?


----------



## umarsa

4.7Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2773225


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> 4.7Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2773225


wow nice overclock there







what is ur temps ? and what cooler u use the sig rig ?


----------



## fido

1 day i will record this , throwing my razer naga out of the window and replacing it it does double click alot


----------



## umarsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> wow nice overclock there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is ur temps ? and what cooler u use the sig rig ?


Thanks







It's pretty low compared to some of the people on this forum though haha

I'm using the H60i and after 12 hours of prime the temps are around 80 average and 85 peak


----------



## KnownDragon

New here and on my way up. I know this is nothing impressive but I am working on higher clocks after submitting this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2773853

I would like to be a part of the club if that is okay. Running the kuhler 620 temps at 32 will stressing prime 95 for 6 hrs and 34 at 10 hrs.


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey which is better for testing stability on the overclock with amd? OCCT or Prime95


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New here and on my way up. I know this is nothing impressive but I am working on higher clocks after submitting this.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2773853
> 
> I would like to be a part of the club if that is okay. Running the kuhler 620 temps at 32 will stressing prime 95 for 6 hrs and 34 at 10 hrs.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey which is better for testing stability on the overclock with amd? OCCT or Prime95
Click to expand...

First post needs the validation link, not the banner.

Testing stability on the AMD's, I personally use everything, IBT, AMD Overdrive, Memtest, Prime 95 for 12+ hours, OCCT for as long as I can be bothered and any benchmarking tools I can get a hold of.

Also gaming seems to be a great tester, as it makes your system working in ways the stress testers can not. Plus it is so much fun


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey which is better for testing stability on the overclock with amd? OCCT or Prime95


IBT


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey which is better for testing stability on the overclock with amd? OCCT or Prime95


Intel Burn for 1 hour followed by at least 12 hours of P95.


----------



## PedroC1999

No, use Intel Burn Test, as P95 is badly optimized for AMD, and can throw up errors even at stock.


----------



## Tomlintm

there is my validation and btw cpuz is reading my voltage wrong so its suppost to be 1.450V
http://valid.canardpc.com/2774269


----------



## Haelic

Haelic

fx-6100 - 4.68ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774437


----------



## dzyvette

A little bit late, but oh well...

Dzyvette

I7- 930 4.2ghz @ 1.28v

Stable for 24 hours running prime95

Max temps: 73c, Avg temps:69c @ full load

Idle temps: 37-41 @ 24c ambient

CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 rev. b

http://valid.canardpc.com/2774535


----------



## Dirk123

Intel E8600 @ 4.1ghz -1.31250v

Idle 35c - Load 58c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774620


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2774636

I am thinking this is what you wanted. My voltage is off but running 19c on idle and 34c on 100% load.


----------



## azrael36

Running at 4.9 currently, please update








http://valid.canardpc.com/2775511


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.canardpc.com/2776401 4.1GHz FX8350


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> IBT


The IBT is awesome ty guys for the heads up.


----------



## Geneaux

http://valid.canardpc.com/2777571 4.3GHz 3770k


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> The IBT is awesome ty guys for the heads up.


I don't know about IBT on AMDs (phenom II x6 1090T BE to be exact). I am 10x standard stable. It fails going to 20 like clockwork. even at stock it always fails.

however i have folded overclocked for over 48 hours a stretch. It seems like that means it is pretty stable. none of my WU had errors.


----------



## Stuntfly02

http://valid.canardpc.com/2777756 4.5GHz FX-6300


----------



## ZootSuit

Quote:
Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.
Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2778229 Here's the proper one with everything as asked. Will be continuing the OC'ing this week now I have some time.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> The IBT is awesome ty guys for the heads up.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> I don't know about IBT on AMDs (phenom II x6 1090T BE to be exact). I am 10x standard stable. It fails going to 20 like clockwork. even at stock it always fails.
> 
> however i have folded overclocked for over 48 hours a stretch. It seems like that means it is pretty stable. none of my WU had errors.
Click to expand...

I don't think there is one single program or activity that will test for absolute stability.

I have read that even after 12+ hrs of Prime passed then the person started Folding and it failed, Also heard others say, it was stable folding for days, but then when using Prime it failed.

If you want stability, be prepared to try running anything and everything.

This is why I recommend to run a multitude of programs and tests. But even then it is not guaranteed.


----------



## PedroC1999

I do, 20phases IBT standard, 30mins P95 and then a 72hour folding session.


----------



## Mms60r

http://valid.canardpc.com/2779766


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

i7 3930k @ 5Ghz







http://valid.canardpc.com/2779517

My first hexy


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2780427

Need some help seem to have hit a wall.

3.9stable.JPG 250k .JPG file


I believe this thing should go further but the temps of this 965 black edition and 1055t phenoms ii are way different.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780427
> 
> Need some help seem to have hit a wall.
> 
> 3.9stable.JPG 250k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 43965.JPG 264k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I believe this thing should go further but the temps of this 965 black edition and 1055t phenoms ii are way different.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am very sorry for not updating for a bit.

Due to work and family commitments.

I will either do it tonight or first thing in the morning, as tomorrow is a P.H.


----------



## PedroC1999

Try upping NB speed, I heard ity helps Thuban and Phenoms go higher


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780427
> 
> Need some help seem to have hit a wall.
> 
> 3.9stable.JPG 250k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I believe this thing should go further but the temps of this 965 black edition and 1055t phenoms ii are way different.


1.512 Volts is a lot. That voltage on my AMD 6 core rig runs warm in a FT02 with AP fans, a phanteks dual tower cooler, three thermalright fans, and liquid ultra. What is failing on you? I found that my phenom II will under no circumstances run at over 4.2GHZ and over 3100 NB. no way no how. Some people hit the wall earlier, some later. Having my CPU/NB voltage higher (1.3xx) also helped with stability a lot. as i remember on my gigabyte board.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k [email protected] in bios Bench stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661


----------



## Kryshek

In I suppose.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2780720

Once I have some time to mess with my new case (RV-03) and it's cooling, I am going to try and go a bit higher.


----------



## novemberzzz

UPDATE

4.624.98 WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY









http://valid.canardpc.com/2781617


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenchuu*
> 
> 1.512 Volts is a lot. That voltage on my AMD 6 core rig runs warm in a FT02 with AP fans, a phanteks dual tower cooler, three thermalright fans, and liquid ultra. What is failing on you? I found that my phenom II will under no circumstances run at over 4.2GHZ and over 3100 NB. no way no how. Some people hit the wall earlier, some later. Having my CPU/NB voltage higher (1.3xx) also helped with stability a lot. as i remember on my gigabyte board.












Just got this chip three days ago. Went from the 1055t to this one. The temps from the 1055t are a lot different from the 965 black edition. I have had the 1055t up over 4.2 but couldn't get it stable for anything. Ran it at 4.19 for a lil while and then thought to myself a 965 black edition would be maybe a little better to push for higher speed.







The one I got temps with the kuhler 620 and 5-120mm fans run at 32 idle and 54 under 100% load. Not what I was expecting. I can get the 965 black edition to 4490 MHz but can't get it stable at this point. that is at a 1.4v - 1.5v but at this speed temps are idle 45c - 60c on 100% load. I pulled one pair of my 8 gig kits out because of noob mistake. Pny was 1066 and Gskill Ripsaw 8 gig kit at 1600 which might be causing my instability. I will say this though. Even at stock clock and I do mean optimized defaults set in bios that this 965 black edition will lock in occt, 95prime, as well as ibt. I am having trouble because only stress test I can run on overclock is the Intel Burn Test.


----------



## novemberzzz

I honestly don't think I can get this chip above 4.7, not comfortable going to 1.35+ to get a 24/7 clock like that.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Maybe I should enter for the longest post, ever









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Really wanted to only post my 24/7 clocks here but I guess I'll go ahead and post my 5ghz validation from that club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2741445




Nice 5 Ghz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> My bulldozer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2770723




The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatman*
> 
> Easy OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2771313




If it was easy, why not push for a bigger one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> My Validation




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> 4.7Ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2773225




Good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomlintm*
> 
> there is my validation and btw cpuz is reading my voltage wrong so its suppost to be 1.450V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2774269




The very first FX-4300, thanks and fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelic*
> 
> Haelic
> 
> fx-6100 - 4.68ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774437




4.7Ghz on six, nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> A little bit late, but oh well...
> 
> Dzyvette
> 
> I7- 930 4.2ghz @ 1.28v
> 
> Stable for 24 hours running prime95
> 
> Max temps: 73c, Avg temps:69c @ full load
> 
> Idle temps: 37-41 @ 24c ambient
> 
> CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 rev. b
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2774535




Never to late









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirk123*
> 
> Intel E8600 @ 4.1ghz -1.31250v
> 
> Idle 35c - Load 58c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774620




Oldy but a goody









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2774636
> 
> I am thinking this is what you wanted. My voltage is off but running 19c on idle and 34c on 100% load.




Exactly what I needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Running at 4.9 currently, please update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2775511




Fantastically







Pitty about being just short of 5Ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2776401 4.1GHz FX8350




Got a feeling this chip has more in it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2777571 4.3GHz 3770k




Good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuntfly02*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2777756 4.5GHz FX-6300




Push it just a bit more









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZootSuit*
> 
> Quote:
> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field.
> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2778229 Here's the proper one with everything as asked. Will be continuing the OC'ing this week now I have some time.




Can't wait to see the end result









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2779766




Fantastic effort








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780427
> 
> Need some help seem to have hit a wall.
> 
> 3.9stable.JPG 250k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I believe this thing should go further but the temps of this 965 black edition and 1055t phenoms ii are way different.




Maybe just not a perfect chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k [email protected] in bios Bench stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661




NICE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryshek*
> 
> In I suppose.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780720
> 
> Once I have some time to mess with my new case (RV-03) and it's cooling, I am going to try and go a bit higher.




Thats what I like, never resting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 4.624.98 WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781617




Like I tell my children when they ask "Why?" Just becoz


----------



## novemberzzz

4.625 definitely not stable. 4 bluescreens in 1 day, not entirely in a mood to pump more volts into it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> 4.625 definitely not stable. 4 bluescreens in 1 day, not entirely in a mood to pump more volts into it.


Have a look at my screeners man 3820 will do 5Gigahurtles stable no problem


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have a look at my screeners man 3820 will do 5Gigahurtles stable no problem


As much as I'd love to, heat does tend to be a problem around here, and 50c kw/h is not entirely good for electric bills.


----------



## KnownDragon

trying to get there myself to those type speeds

http://valid.canardpc.com/2782103

Here it is stubass I think I did it right

EDITED


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> trying to get there myself to those type speeds
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2782041


dude, you will have to redo the validation and use your OCN username "KnownDragon" see first page... nice OC tho


----------



## Tenchuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this chip three days ago. Went from the 1055t to this one. The temps from the 1055t are a lot different from the 965 black edition. I have had the 1055t up over 4.2 but couldn't get it stable for anything. Ran it at 4.19 for a lil while and then thought to myself a 965 black edition would be maybe a little better to push for higher speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I got temps with the kuhler 620 and 5-120mm fans run at 32 idle and 54 under 100% load. Not what I was expecting. I can get the 965 black edition to 4490 MHz but can't get it stable at this point. that is at a 1.4v - 1.5v but at this speed temps are idle 45c - 60c on 100% load. I pulled one pair of my 8 gig kits out because of noob mistake. Pny was 1066 and Gskill Ripsaw 8 gig kit at 1600 which might be causing my instability. I will say this though. Even at stock clock and I do mean optimized defaults set in bios that this 965 black edition will lock in occt, 95prime, as well as ibt. I am having trouble because only stress test I can run on overclock is the Intel Burn Test.


interesting you mention Ripjaw RAM. that is what i have and it has been a thorn in my side always.


----------



## Wolfram

Hit a max recorded temp of 63C on my 6300. Am I getting too hot after 17 hours of P95?


----------



## hawkeye071292

AMD 965 Black Edition Stock 3.4GHz @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2783260


----------



## danman4734

hey count me in! i just picked up a xeon es 2.533ghz 6- core on ebay for $190 when i installed it on my mobo it came up as a xeon l something once i overclocked to 4.6ghz it see it as a x5667 im not exactly sure what it is but its a great overclocker here's my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2782233


----------



## compstar94

i7-3770k, my mobo makes overclocking easy for me being a beginner and all. Hoping to push her higher yet









http://valid.canardpc.com/2782702


----------



## HALOwner97

Going to get a new mobo this summer (Asus Sabertooth 990FX Gen3 R2.0), a second 7950, an SSD, new PSU and some higher speed RAM (16GB 1866)







Just need to get a job for the summer ^^ and when I got all of that, this 8350 will go to 5GHz or higher


----------



## Modest Mouse

Update: Busted the 5GHz barrier and beyond









http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516

Little scared to push much further...ascaired of messing something up lol


----------



## rh pc

UPDATED Vcore!

still part of the club though, right









http://valid.canardpc.com/2785633


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500
http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500


Try for more!


----------



## TimberWolf93

http://valid.canardpc.com/2785625


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> UPDATED Vcore!
> 
> still part of the club though, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785633


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500


These need to done in your full OCN user name. Check the OP HERE for more info.

@ rh pc I understand it is probably just a typo, but rules are rules


----------



## rh pc

LL calibration advice helped!! Current setting: 4.319Ghz @ 1.452V no crashes through 20 mins of prime95 so far







Let's see if there is room for more - temps at 53 degrees with the H100i...

But, 4.3Ghz should be verified here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785881


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> LL calibration advice helped!! Current setting: 4.319Ghz @ 1.452V no crashes through 20 mins of prime95 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if there is room for more - temps at 53 degrees with the H100i...
> 
> But, 4.3Ghz should be verified here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785881


Whoa, does bulldozer seriously need those kind of volts? Crazy.


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Whoa, does bulldozer seriously need those kind of volts? Crazy.


I wouldn't say that at all. It's just that mine does. Variations are common and 4.3Ghz is where I am at right now. Wasn't able to reach that until the LL cali adjustment. But, as mentioned, you see people reaching 4.5 with significant less voltage than me.

However, right now I am happy it runs stable at those settings, maybe I can get higher as temps are still ok @ 53 C.


----------



## Cannon19932006

My 2600k on air with a 212 evo









http://valid.canardpc.com/2787977


----------



## tasospaok123

Some old Validations:
AMD Phenom II x2 550 @ 4014Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924609
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 3.0Ghz @ 4155Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651457
3770K @ 4.9Ghz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424495


----------



## hawkeye071292

8350 @ 4.334GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2789526

EDIT:

8350 @ 4414.83 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794164


----------



## rickcooperjr

I hope this will get me in the 4ghz club lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 and http://valid.canardpc.com/2790196 one 4.8ghz x8 other 5.0ghz x8 both are legit 100% stable tested on IBT / prime 95 / hours of gaming / vantage runs and such.


----------



## SeparateElite

6100 @ 4 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2790507


----------



## rh pc

UPDATE









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2791987

Gonna try 200 x 22, 210 x 21, 220 x 20 and 238 x 18.5 to see which gives best performance. Just glad to be scratching the 4.4Ghz surface with temps at 60 Celcius


----------



## joe2108

This is my OC..

I WANT 5 GHZ maybe more... but on VCore 1.35 still blue screen... what should I do?








It's safe more than 1.35 ?

*OC on 4,7*
http://valid.canardpc.com/2791840



*OC on 4,9*


----------



## PedroC1999

That is avery nice chip, if your temps are Ok then go and do it, the main killer for CPUs are heat and not voltage


----------



## Chunin

Its a miracle that it boots 4.7 Ghz at that voltage... I need 1.38V to boot into windows at 4.7 Ghz and even then its not really stable.


----------



## brutuscat2

i7-3770k @ 4.5GHz, 1.2v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2791543


----------



## KnownDragon

Update please, However I don't believe with this rig I will reach much higher with the cooling and setup. Doesn't mean I am going to stop trying tho. lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793624


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update please, However I don't believe with this rig I will reach much higher with the cooling and setup. Doesn't mean I am going to stop trying tho. lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793624


If you drop the voltage a little you might be able to hit 4.8 with it.


----------



## dzyvette

*Update*:
dzyvette
i7 930 @ 4.3 ghz @ 1.31v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2793944


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> If you drop the voltage a little you might be able to hit 4.8 with it.


Will try on call tonight but thank you for the tip. Just realized all I have been doing is reading and not posting. So rude of me.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Will try on call tonight but thank you for the tip. Just realized all I have been doing is reading and not posting. So rude of me.


I had the same chip before my upgrades came in. I hit 4.8 with it I just didnt have the proper cooling at the time with it.


----------



## Modest Mouse

Lotta updates here....love to see people learning the limits of their chips (safely of course







)


----------



## Kimomono

Can I join? i5 3570k 4.8ghz @ 1.4v For some reason cpu-z shows 1.16v when validated?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2795164

Edit: Fixed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2795169


----------



## Arvalin

FX-8150 @ 4.7 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2795215


----------



## DarkSamus

Can I get in please?

i7 3820 @ 5004Mhz

Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry for not putting a personal comment next to every entry, but it has been a busy week.

If you have a "Rejected" icon after your entry, please check the validation name used. Check the first post for more info.

But other then that it is great to see some absolute awesome clocks coming from the AMD chips







Along with some fantastic old chips getting pushed hard









All in all, keep up the fantastic work peoples









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> AMD 965 Black Edition Stock 3.4GHz @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2783260




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman4734*
> 
> hey count me in! i just picked up a xeon es 2.533ghz 6- core on ebay for $190 when i installed it on my mobo it came up as a xeon l something once i overclocked to 4.6ghz it see it as a x5667 im not exactly sure what it is but its a great overclocker here's my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2782233




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compstar94*
> 
> i7-3770k, my mobo makes overclocking easy for me being a beginner and all. Hoping to push her higher yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2782702




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Update: Busted the 5GHz barrier and beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516
> 
> Little scared to push much further...ascaired of messing something up lol




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785500




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimberWolf93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785625




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> LL calibration advice helped!! Current setting: 4.319Ghz @ 1.452V no crashes through 20 mins of prime95 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if there is room for more - temps at 53 degrees with the H100i...
> 
> But, 4.3Ghz should be verified here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785881




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> My 2600k on air with a 212 evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2787977




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Some old Validations:
> AMD Phenom II x2 550 @ 4014Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924609
> Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 3.0Ghz @ 4155Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651457
> 3770K @ 4.9Ghz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424495


3x 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> 8350 @ 4.334GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2789526
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 8350 @ 4414.83 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794164




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I hope this will get me in the 4ghz club lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 and http://valid.canardpc.com/2790196 one 4.8ghz x8 other 5.0ghz x8 both are legit 100% stable tested on IBT / prime 95 / hours of gaming / vantage runs and such.


Taken the 5Ghz one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeparateElite*
> 
> 6100 @ 4 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2790507




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2791987
> 
> Gonna try 200 x 22, 210 x 21, 220 x 20 and 238 x 18.5 to see which gives best performance. Just glad to be scratching the 4.4Ghz surface with temps at 60 Celcius




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> This is my OC..
> 
> I WANT 5 GHZ maybe more... but on VCore 1.35 still blue screen... what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe more than 1.35 ?
> 
> *OC on 4,7*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2791840
> 
> 
> 
> *OC on 4,9*




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutuscat2*
> 
> i7-3770k @ 4.5GHz, 1.2v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2791543



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update please, However I don't believe with this rig I will reach much higher with the cooling and setup. Doesn't mean I am going to stop trying tho. lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793624




I personally think 5Ghz is possible









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> *Update*:
> dzyvette
> i7 930 @ 4.3 ghz @ 1.31v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2793944




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Can I join? i5 3570k 4.8ghz @ 1.4v For some reason cpu-z shows 1.16v when validated?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2795164
> 
> Edit: Fixed.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795169




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arvalin*
> 
> FX-8150 @ 4.7 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795215


----------



## DarkSamus

@ginger_nuts

Please don't forget me.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> @ginger_nuts
> 
> Please don't forget me.


Is that the minimum voltage for 5GHz? I see people with much lower vCore than you


----------



## DarkSamus

It likely could go lower.
just did a quick and dirty OC.

My 24/7 OC will be at 4.5Ghz.
Just working on getting the Vcore 100% right now on the 4.5Ghz OC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Is that the minimum voltage for 5GHz? I see people with much lower vCore than you


Hes gotta very good 3820 and its 1.42vcore in the bios and there is nuthin wrong with that


----------



## NeoReaper

AMD FX 4170 4.2Ghz (Default) Quad Core @ 4.6Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2795406


----------



## joe2108

Mine 4,7Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2795617


----------



## KnownDragon

Case should be in tomorrow to finish my build. Had it testing today.  trying to decide on water cooling to add to finished build. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tasospaok123

Update! Finally got over 5Ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/2796567


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Update! Finally got over 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796567


That is awesome. plan on going further?


----------



## Juturna92

i7-3770k @ 4.5 GHz, 1.248 v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2796982


----------



## novemberzzz

Can't even get PC to boot with 125 bclk now. d6 error, then a 67/9 sometimes.


----------



## master256

Hello guys,
for a start just an CPU-Z of my All-Day Setup
AMD FX-8150 @ 4669,25 Mhz @ 1,45V

http://valid.canardpc.com/2797984

had it over 5Ghz before, will try to do it again









---
edit:
here I am, just again









just 1 reboot later:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2797989
i knew my rig had the Power of running *FAST*









Thanks a lot for stepping by









So long....


----------



## alancsalt

Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 4GHz Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.


----------



## novemberzzz

Finally got the 4.625 validation ;D

Update?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2798178


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 4GHz Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.


----------



## alancsalt

The Overclock Clubs have been around so long, I thought they should be made [Official]. No Editor for General Processors (Normally u apply to section Editor) , so I asked Enterprise.
The answer was yes.
Now all the Overclock Clubs are Official...


----------



## John Shepard

Not much of an oc but since this thing draws like 185watts during prime 95 i don't want to push it further on a 650w psu,especially when it runs a heavily overclocked gtx 680 lightning.
http://img801.imageshack.us/i/bigboner.jpg/
http://valid.canardpc.com/2798689
*Those temps are with a 30c ambient temp.
*My 680 is clocked higher now and the ram also has tighter timings(9-10-9-27)


----------



## Shadowline2553

Here's the CPU-Z on my IB i5. It floats, during folding, between 4299 and 4300.01 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2799118


----------



## Xazax

http://valid.canardpc.com/2799704

Runs 24/7 stable! i'll get my 3770K published too whenever I get around to fixing that rig


----------



## CannedBullets

Well, I just overclocked my FX-6300 to 4.1 ghz. It passed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test on standard stress level.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2799954

http://valid.canardpc.com/2799954

Actually never mind, I had to revert to stock, my overclock isn't as stable as I thought and it gets too hot for comfort during stress testing. I might try overclocking again if I can get a closed looped liquid cooler like an H100i.


----------



## Scotthoward94

i5 3570K 4.4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2800243


----------



## azrael36

update please currently at 5117.19 MHz GHZ!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2800641

AMD FX-8350


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> update please currently at 5117.19 MHz GHZ!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800641
> 
> AMD FX-8350


Nice!


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Nice!


thanks


----------



## novemberzzz

I'm flooding it with updates, but I just got this baby to boot up







http://valid.canardpc.com/2800886


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> I'm flooding it with updates, but I just got this baby to boot up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800886


nice!


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> nice!


Might be a tiny bit unstable when it takes a minute for a single run of IBT.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> I'm flooding it with updates, but I just got this baby to boot up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800886


Updates are good








Keep them coming.

Talking of which I will update entries tonight (approx 4 hours) when I finish work


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Updates are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep them coming.
> 
> Talking of which I will update entries tonight (approx 4 hours) when I finish work


Sounds good, not sure if I can push this to 5ghz with the current cooling setup. (h100i)


----------



## ginger_nuts

A mixed bag this time, some Rejects, a few updates and some noob's. But all very nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Can I get in please?
> 
> i7 3820 @ 5004Mhz
> 
> Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441




Nice entry, if you haven't enter the official 5ghz overclock club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> AMD FX 4170 4.2Ghz (Default) Quad Core @ 4.6Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795406




Fantastic work







I am yet to see these in Australia









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> Mine 4,7Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795617




The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Update! Finally got over 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796567




Nice entry, if you haven't enter the official 5ghz overclock club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juturna92*
> 
> i7-3770k @ 4.5 GHz, 1.248 v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796982




Fantastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> Hello guys,
> for a start just an CPU-Z of my All-Day Setup
> AMD FX-8150 @ 4669,25 Mhz @ 1,45V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2797984
> 
> had it over 5Ghz before, will try to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> edit:
> here I am, just again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 1 reboot later:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2797989
> i knew my rig had the Power of running *FAST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for stepping by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So long....




I see your already a 5Ghz member









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Not much of an oc but since this thing draws like 185watts during prime 95 i don't want to push it further on a 650w psu,especially when it runs a heavily overclocked gtx 680 lightning.
> http://img801.imageshack.us/i/bigboner.jpg/
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2798689
> *Those temps are with a 30c ambient temp.
> *My 680 is clocked higher now and the ram also has tighter timings(9-10-9-27)




But push it harder, we only need a validation, nothing more. No stability required









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Here's the CPU-Z on my IB i5. It floats, during folding, between 4299 and 4300.01 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2799118




The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2799704
> 
> Runs 24/7 stable! i'll get my 3770K published too whenever I get around to fixing that rig




Fantastic, when your 3770K is ready, def. comeback









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Well, I just overclocked my FX-6300 to 4.1 ghz. It passed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test on standard stress level.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2799954
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2799954
> 
> Actually never mind, I had to revert to stock, my overclock isn't as stable as I thought and it gets too hot for comfort during stress testing. I might try overclocking again if I can get a closed looped liquid cooler like an H100i.




This is entered, but by all means please post an update









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotthoward94*
> 
> i5 3570K 4.4ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800243




The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> update please currently at 5117.19 MHz GHZ!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800641
> 
> AMD FX-8350




What more can I say but









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> I'm flooding it with updates, but I just got this baby to boot up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800886




Very nice work, the vCore is nice n low. Maybe try when the weather is cooler. Or just custom loop the thing







and for ever be poor.


----------



## novemberzzz

Yeah, took around 1.38 to get it stable, but that's still really low. Bumping up to 4.8 wasn't all too sucessful, as I was met with a command prompt without an error code basically telling me to give more volts if I want access to windows.


----------



## KnownDragon

Sorry will have no update this time through. Trying to get a new sig rig done.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Sorry about that... here is an updated request with the proper info in the CPU-Z submission http://valid.canardpc.com/2801716


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> What more can I say but


Thanks! I was talking to my brother, knowndragon and realized that rick cooper jr had bumped me from the #1 spot on the 8350







nothing like a little healthy competition to get the speeds up!









Did the voltage look ok for a 5+ OC? still kinda new to overclocking so just curious as to what constitutes a good low voltage etc


----------



## Eeyore888

8350 @ 5.481ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653389


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 8350 @ 5.481ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653389


Gj, now push for 6


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Gj, now push for 6


Back to BIOS it is then!


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 8350 @ 5.481ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653389


good job!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Thanks! I was talking to my brother, knowndragon and realized that rick cooper jr had bumped me from the #1 spot on the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like a little healthy competition to get the speeds up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the voltage look ok for a 5+ OC? still kinda new to overclocking so just curious as to what constitutes a good low voltage etc


I cant even get my 8350 to hit 4.8 stable. Should I drop my bus speed and just up the multiplier? I have a sabertooth board as well.


----------



## HALOwner97

@4.4 now http://valid.canardpc.com/2802407
Tell me what you think.
more or less voltage?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> @4.4 now http://valid.canardpc.com/2802407
> Tell me what you think.
> more or less voltage?


I would say less. idk about your 8350 but mine runs fairly warm at 1.4 and up


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I cant even get my 8350 to hit 4.8 stable. Should I drop my bus speed and just up the multiplier? I have a sabertooth board as well.


What is your bus at? I usually bump my bus some, ~220-245 and bump the multiplier and give her a lil juice. I use the antec kuhler 920 to keep my cpu cool. It does a pretty good job of keeping things cool


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> What is your bus at? I usually bump my bus some, ~220-245 and bump the multiplier and give her a lil juice. I use the antec kuhler 920 to keep my cpu cool. It does a pretty good job of keeping things cool


Stock bus (200) I have the same board/cpu/cooler as you. How do you lower the voltage easily on that board?


----------



## Eeyore888

I got it to load xp at 5.65 but BSOD before I got the cfv file lol


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I got it to load xp at 5.65 but BSOD before I got the cfv file lol


I tried to get 5.8 but had way too much voltage, then had to clrtc to get booted, then called it a nice at bout 5am lol I wish sabertooth rev1 had a clr cmos button


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488
At least it's better than the last one


----------



## master256

A little update on my speed, wish it was more but...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803157

---
edit:
forget what i said:
How could we just say:

*Set yourself a goal...then crush it*









just wanted 5250Mhz ... I ended up going past 5350Mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178

personal goal reached for this time








AMD FX-8150 @ 5354.66 MHz @ 1,56V


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> A little update on my speed, wish it was more but...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803157
> 
> ---
> edit:
> forget what i said:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178
> 
> personal goal reached for this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-8150 @ 5354.66 MHz @ 1,56V


did you update this in the 5Ghz club? I was just reading that thread and saw your last update was only 5.1, get this one in there quick! Congratz!!!


----------



## master256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> did you update this in the 5Ghz club? I was just reading that thread and saw your last update was only 5.1, get this one in there quick! Congratz!!!


the 5354.66 MHz was my second update today, but it's in there now...


----------



## Mshenay

4.05 on an i5 3550 and a Gigabyte z77 Mobo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803519

is there a way to get that cool 4.0ghz club member tag under my avatar!


----------



## alancsalt

You can get an editable tag there by getting an Overclock.net Account, but I don't think you can put a link there...????


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mshenay*
> 
> 4.05 on an i5 3550 and a Gigabyte z77 Mobo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803519
> 
> is there a way to get that cool 4.0ghz club member tag under my avatar!


no, put in your sig

Copy the Sig code in the OP.
Then go to your profile, scroll down to "Your Forum Signature"
Click on "Edit Signature"
Paste the sig code in.


----------



## Mshenay

Yay, I'm going to be attempting to get on the Stable IB OC club soon, just need to CLEAN my rig and buy an after market cpu cooler and some more fans, as I don't feel comforatble running my cpu at 85c for 12 hours... going to need to get the down to at least 78 77c before I do an extended run!

Yea I tried a 30 pass intel burn... I failed. I un oc'd _

So till then my goal is to clean her and get a aftermarket cooler, so I can comfortably play with voltage. I hit 90c during one point of Stress Testing... at that point I stopped and it an set the clocks back to auto. The multiplier didn't have an auto setting so I left it at 39. Still I OC'D to 4.0ghz WOOT. Now to stabilize it_


----------



## hawkeye071292

Update: 5117.33 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634

Feels like I am cheating a bit since its one core. But it is barely higher than azrael36


----------



## HALOwner97

Um.... guys.... I think my cpu-z broke


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> Um.... guys.... I think my cpu-z broke


Welcome to the 9814.3GHz Overclock club!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Welcome to the 9814.3GHz Overclock club!


Im just wondering, but how would one make it glitch like that? Just to mess with my friends really


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Welcome to the 9814.3GHz Overclock club!


That is some WORLD CLASS OVERCLOCKING RIGHT THERE FOLKS!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im just wondering, but how would one make it glitch like that? Just to mess with my friends really


I've seen that happen on AMD CPUs frequently with CPU-Z but it comes in a blue moon







Not saying Intel chips won't get that either, i logged on trying to validate my 3.8GHz OC when i got that too


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> Um.... guys.... I think my cpu-z broke


Nice work on your 4.1Ghz OC











But yes, Phenom II chips do have a bug where they read about 4 times higher, I have a validated 12Ghz OC somewhere


----------



## HALOwner97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I've seen that happen on AMD CPUs frequently with CPU-Z but it comes in a blue moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying Intel chips won't get that either, i logged on trying to validate my 3.8GHz OC when i got that too


When I restarted CPU-Z it was gone though. But still fun having a 9814,3GHz clock for a moment


----------



## HALOwner97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Nice work on your 4.1Ghz OC


That was stock clock for me. I think I already posted the 4.4GHz OC somewhere here or on the 8350 owners club


----------



## Airborn

Airborn 4.2Ghz First time overclocking
http://valid.canardpc.com/2805723
Tried to go higher with just uping the multiplyer but had a windows error about the mini dump, so i took it down one multiplayer and upped the turbo boost from adding 0.4 to 0.8 and still got the mini dump error, so I just went back down to 4.2 stable until I learn how to get higher, if anyone could give me some pointers that would help, please do.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Can I join the club with an i7-2600 (non K model) overclocked to 4 GHz?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2394020

103 BCLK x 39 Multiplier.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Man its been a while since Ive been here. Its good to see people still overclocking


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the club with an i7-2600 (non K model) overclocked to 4 GHz?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2394020
> 
> 103 BCLK x 39 Multiplier.


By all means, but you need the validation in your OCN user name









That is impressive.


----------



## x Jakk x

May I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/2806982


----------



## kaneandtaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> By all means, but you need the validation in your OCN user name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is impressive.


Here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2807085

Thanks!


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys, sorry for no updates. Was working a trade on a 8320. Trade happened today. I was able to get the 8320 and a 8 gig kit of gskill trident. So I should have you guys some updates within a couple of hours.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay, for now this is what I have. Going to throw in some changes and try again in the morrow.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214


----------



## joe2108

4.7 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2807471


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very sorry about only a partial list update, my son wants me to watch "Power Rangers"







and he is not feeling well










I will update the list later, I promise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Sorry about that... here is an updated request with the proper info in the CPU-Z submission http://valid.canardpc.com/2801716




It is all good, great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> 8350 @ 5.481ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653389




I am liking these 8350 chips, they seem to hit 5Ghz easy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> @4.4 now http://valid.canardpc.com/2802407
> Tell me what you think.
> more or less voltage?




Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488
> At least it's better than the last one




Just slightly better hay









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> A little update on my speed, wish it was more but...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803157
> 
> ---
> edit:
> forget what i said:
> How could we just say:
> 
> *Set yourself a goal...then crush it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted 5250Mhz ... I ended up going past 5350Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178
> 
> personal goal reached for this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-8150 @ 5354.66 MHz @ 1,56V




Fantastic work


----------



## Shadowline2553

Here's my latest, isn't as high as the last one but had to push the core voltage up for more stability. My last OC was using the TurboV Evo software, while my more recent effort was performed inside of the bios. The temps aren't too bad, topping out at around 65c while Folding at 100%, but when I get a H220 they should drop down and it shouldn't sound like a small jet trying to take off. http://valid.canardpc.com/2807941


----------



## lock2701

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808247


----------



## 03threefiftyz

That's a lot vcore for 5.0....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mshenay*
> 
> 4.05 on an i5 3550 and a Gigabyte z77 Mobo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803519
> 
> is there a way to get that cool 4.0ghz club member tag under my avatar!




OC'n a non K intel, love it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Update: 5117.33 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634
> 
> Feels like I am cheating a bit since its one core. But it is barely higher than azrael36




Not cheating, just pushing hard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Airborn 4.2Ghz First time overclocking
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2805723
> Tried to go higher with just uping the multiplyer but had a windows error about the mini dump, so i took it down one multiplayer and upped the turbo boost from adding 0.4 to 0.8 and still got the mini dump error, so I just went back down to 4.2 stable until I learn how to get higher, if anyone could give me some pointers that would help, please do.




Sorry I have no experience with Ivy's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*
> 
> Man its been a while since Ive been here. Its good to see people still overclocking


You joined back in 09, it is great to have you back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x Jakk x*
> 
> May I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/2806982




Yes, yes you can









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Here it is:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807085
> 
> Thanks!




Another non K chip, this is what OC is all about









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay, for now this is what I have. Going to throw in some changes and try again in the morrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214




Can't wait for the updates









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> 4.7 Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807471




Nice work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Here's my latest, isn't as high as the last one but had to push the core voltage up for more stability. My last OC was using the TurboV Evo software, while my more recent effort was performed inside of the bios. The temps aren't too bad, topping out at around 65c while Folding at 100%, but when I get a H220 they should drop down and it shouldn't sound like a small just trying to take off. http://valid.canardpc.com/2807941




OC should be done in the BIOS, it is the best way to learn









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock2701*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808247




Fantastic 5Ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock2701*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808247


Eligible for the 5GHz Club and +1GHz Club as well... (In my sig)


----------



## neo0031

Can I join with my mild OC with a cheap board...?

neo0031 - FX-6200 - Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
http://valid.canardpc.com/2802668

The FX-6200 list looked quite lonely... So I thought I'd join.


----------



## KnownDragon

Volt report is wrong, it was at 1.57 but temps were kept in check by some water cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2809830


----------



## Tampa

I can safely say: The 990X does not Baseclock overclock particularly well and if, only with a lot of negotiation.

Spent about three hours trying to get it to 5ghz, no luck. As soon as i change the baseclk it won't load Windows no more. Just adding to multiplier works perfectly and I'm stable running at 4.8ghz 133Mhz * 36.
Seemingly the TM and C1E as well as C State options do not effect the baseclk overclocking ability in any way, disabled or enabled makes no difference.
Setting the DRAM QPI and Uncore clocks to their lowest setting gets me a bit further into the windows load, but as soon as i see a desktop it just freezes.
Overvolting to 1.7V for CPU and 1.6V for QPI/DRAM also does not effect baseclk overclocking.

Tests conducted on an Asus Rampage III Black Edition, Corsair Dominator Memory and with custom water cooling.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2810622 update
much better chip..board..eh..well..It's better than average I guess.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'd love to get added to the list, cheers.

IB 3770k @ 4.6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811348


----------



## TheGamer72

MY LINK http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792467


----------



## asimriz

Hello People,

My specs are:

*Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.5GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

For people with the same CPU, on air, how much have u been able to OC this CPU (stable) ? And what voltages have u supplied... Plz I need some help....


----------



## neo0031

There is a dedicated Bulldozer club/ 8350 club with bunch of validated links and said voltage/clock speed, no?


----------



## RalphWasntHere

i7 3820 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813239

http://i.imgur.com/AgVqKyE.jpg


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> i7 3820 @ 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813239
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AgVqKyE.jpg


just a heads up








you need to use your OCN username in the validation. that is "RalphWasntHere"


----------



## RalphWasntHere

Fixed


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed


He meant the validation too


----------



## RalphWasntHere

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396

Third time's the charm.


----------



## xK1LLSW1TCHx127

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813594

Hey everyone! Very first ever overclock, stable so far (though I know the point of this thread is not stability) will push clocks higher and see if i can get that voltage down a bit, hopefully 4000.46 MHz gets me in the club


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xK1LLSW1TCHx127*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813594
> 
> Hey everyone! Very first ever overclock, stable so far (though I know the point of this thread is not stability) will push clocks higher and see if i can get that voltage down a bit, hopefully 4000.46 MHz gets me in the club


If you up your bus speed to 200 and decrease the multiplier you can prolly get alot better overclock. Dont drop your bus that low for day to day performance.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xK1LLSW1TCHx127*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813594
> 
> Hey everyone! Very first ever overclock, stable so far (though I know the point of this thread is not stability) will push clocks higher and see if i can get that voltage down a bit, hopefully 4000.46 MHz gets me in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you up your bus speed to 200 and decrease the multiplier you can prolly get alot better overclock. Dont drop your bus that low for day to day performance.
Click to expand...

It's a 3570K. No way on Earth the bus can be put up to 200. The HWbot record is 114.88 MHz.

Nothing wrong with 100MHz and overclocking by multi. That's normal.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's a 3570K. No way on Earth the bus can be put up to 200. The HWbot record is 114.88 MHz.
> 
> Nothing wrong with 100MHz and overclocking by multi. That's normal.


So only AMD chips run 200 bus? I was not aware of that.


----------



## DaveLT

Or 800MHz FSB C2Ds


----------



## GeneratorJ

AMD FX-4100 4.3GHz (Stock 3.6GHz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2815768


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Or 800MHz FSB C2Ds


Thanks for the info! Never ran an intel rig to know any better.


----------



## alancsalt

C2D's don't do a bus speed of 800MHz. CPUZ is a bit misleading with the "Rated FSB" box, because "Bus Speed" is what we call FSB (Front Side Bus)
The best C2D bus speed in the BCLK Klub is 680MHz, and the HWBot record is 750.92 MHz


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> C2D's don't do a bus speed of 800MHz. CPUZ is a bit misleading with the "Rated FSB" box, because "Bus Speed" is what we call FSB (Front Side Bus)
> The best C2D bus speed in the BCLK Klub is 680MHz, and the HWBot record is 750.92 MHz


I know, i know. Bus speed







Because core* FSB is quad-pumped so it's 800


----------



## Spengler

Here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2810016

Not a massive OC, but I did it on this haha:



VRMs (all 3 of them) were getting quite toasty


----------



## PlasticTramp

my daily oc http://valid.canardpc.com/2816365


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spengler*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2810016
> 
> Not a massive OC, but I did it on this haha:
> 
> 
> 
> VRMs (all 3 of them) were getting quite toasty


Okay that is awesome, the cooler is bigger than the motherboard... That is so win. Made me


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spengler*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2810016
> 
> Not a massive OC, but I did it on this haha:
> 
> 
> 
> VRMs (all 3 of them) were getting quite toasty


*Board Snaps*


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys, I have a 3570k with an asus p8z77-i deluxe mITX motherboard with a noctua nh-d14 and I want to try some overclocking to increase my ppd in folding at home. Where should I start and what precautions do I have to take?

Thanks.

Edit: I went to the appropriate forum with this question so no need to answer anymore.


----------



## ginger_nuts

*Very sorry about the delays in updates, but will get to them soon.

Family and work is keeping me away ATM.*


----------



## trapjaw72

sorry


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello, so I've been following the ivy bridge asus motherboard overclocking guide and turns out my chip can only do 4.2 ghz at 1.25V. Some say it must be a wrong BIOS setting. But I double checked and everything seems right. Is it possible to have lost so badly in the silicon lottery







? If you are interested in my problem check this out : http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/4160


----------



## KnownDragon

I posted on your thread.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Can I join with my mild OC with a cheap board...?
> 
> neo0031 - FX-6200 - Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802668
> 
> The FX-6200 list looked quite lonely... So I thought I'd join.




Thanks, more the better









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Volt report is wrong, it was at 1.57 but temps were kept in check by some water cooling.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2809830




Nice update,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2810622 update
> much better chip..board..eh..well..It's better than average I guess.




I entered it as a separate entry since it is a different board, AMAZING non the less









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'd love to get added to the list, cheers.
> 
> IB 3770k @ 4.6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811348




Sorry buddy, validation *MUST* be done in your entire OCN username. Check the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> MY LINK http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792467




That is blooming awesome









Here is few more clubs you should be proud to join *[Official] 5GHz Overclock Club* [Official] +1GHz Overclock Club and [Official] +2GHz Overclock Club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396
> 
> Third time's the charm.




Persistence, " I like!!! "









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xK1LLSW1TCHx127*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813594
> 
> Hey everyone! Very first ever overclock, stable so far (though I know the point of this thread is not stability) will push clocks higher and see if i can get that voltage down a bit, hopefully 4000.46 MHz gets me in the club




It sure will, good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> AMD FX-4100 4.3GHz (Stock 3.6GHz)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815768




Very nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spengler*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2810016
> 
> Not a massive OC, but I did it on this haha:
> 
> 
> 
> VRMs (all 3 of them) were getting quite toasty




No need for a massive OC, when you have a massive cooler









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlasticTramp*
> 
> my daily oc http://valid.canardpc.com/2816365




Great to have you here


----------



## PedroC1999

I see im still the FX-6300 King, I doubt anyone will pump that much vCore to beat me lol


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I see im still the FX-6300 King, I doubt anyone will pump that much vCore to beat me lol


just king until I buy a CLC and get some ice


----------



## PedroC1999

Good luck, I challenge you mate, BTW, I set 1.9v in BIOS


----------



## DaveLT

Even with a overly massively cooler I can't quite get over 3.6GHz but that's a limit of my CPU









I shall try again but this time with heavy QPI/Vtt volts. A must. I tried 225BCLK without doing anything to the QPI/VTT







But my board seems to have weakened. I now need 1.22V QPI/VTT just to be stable even @ 5.86GT/s
I'm wondering, what if a FX4170 owner comes in with just a +0.1GHz OC?








Or a FX4350 owner







Or even a 6350 owner.
If kaveri's good then i'm going for kaveri at the end of the year.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Good luck, I challenge you mate, BTW, I set 1.9v in BIOS


What are you going to do with your 6300 now that you won your ultimate rig? Try to join the 6hz club?


----------



## KnownDragon

I haven't updated yet but for everyone that has shared their knowledge with me let me







help you out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396078/what-to-do-when


----------



## neofury

Here's my validation url http://valid.canardpc.com/2819680


----------



## Curleyyy

Reposted with full username.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821639


----------



## johnvosh

New CPU for me, i5 4670K

http://valid.canardpc.com/2822126


----------



## ginger_nuts

*4200 Mhz below 1v*









I was considering maybe going a FX but that seems mighty tempting









Do I or Do I not change platforms


----------



## Konkistadori

Must be idle Voltage on that Häswell?

anyways here is my ancient chip.
almost 1.337vCore








http://valid.canardpc.com/2822328


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> *4200 Mhz below 1v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering maybe going a FX but that seems mighty tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I or Do I not change platforms


Be sure it's an accurate reading first...


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Be sure it's an accurate reading first...


No, that isn't the real voltage. CPU-Z can't read the voltage properly yet. According to HWInfo64 the voltage is sitting at about 1.20 volts


----------



## Chunin

Then thats lots for 4.2 Ghz, my 3570K does 4.2 Ghz at 1.12V.


----------



## dougb62

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823759


----------



## TheNegotiator

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824166


----------



## Pieisgood2me

FX-6100








http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068
http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068


----------



## Teufel9000

pretty sure thats a golden chip. someone on another forum does 4.2 @ 1.19v on a 4770k


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> New CPU for me, i5 4670K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2822126


What was you vcore at the time of this overclock. Also where did you get this chip from. I am going to do a haswel build for my Mom-N-Law. Maybe they might have other chips like that one. :thumb:LOL


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> What was you vcore at the time of this overclock. Also where did you get this chip from. I am going to do a haswel build for my Mom-N-Law. Maybe they might have other chips like that one. :thumb:LOL


According to HWInfo64, my vcore was 1.2 volts. I got it from Memory Express in Edmonton.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://valid.canardpc.com/2825658


----------



## ginger_nuts

Since the last submission list I done, all are accepted. Great work.

I have updated the list as well.

Since I am at work, I am unable to do my usual multi quote and individual comments. When I get home, if I have a chance I will edit this post to my usual standard.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am back finally got my custom water loop update please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2826698


----------



## SkipP

SkipP

http://valid.canardpc.com/2826982


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> SkipP
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826982


hey dude, just a heads up, when you validate you have use your OCN name in the username field. your validation needs to read subbmited by SkipP


----------



## lolzcat

i7 4770K @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2827182


----------



## NeoReaper

Update: I randomly decided to increase it a .1 this morning! XD http://valid.canardpc.com/2827395
Can someone tell me if my RAM speeds are right in this validation? (supposed to be 1333mhz)


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Update: I randomly decided to increase it a .1 this morning! XD http://valid.canardpc.com/2827395
> Can someone tell me if my RAM speeds are right in this validation? (supposed to be 1333mhz)


As you increase the FSB, RAM speed is also increased


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Update: I randomly decided to increase it a .1 this morning! XD http://valid.canardpc.com/2827395
> Can someone tell me if my RAM speeds are right in this validation? (supposed to be 1333mhz)


your RAM is actually running a bit faster at 1400


----------



## PedroC1999

Host clock (FSB) * Memory multiplier (6.665)

= 210 * 6.665

=1399.65 (aka 1400MHz)

and because its dual channel RAM, it gets divided by 2, thus the 700Mhz


----------



## stubass

Dual channel has nothing to do with actually, it is Double Data Rate (DDR)
in this case when RAM is running at 1333 that value is actual value in MT/s. manufactures advertise it as MHz which in fact the clock speed is 667MHz is the I/O clock. doubling occurs becuase I/O is performed on the rising and falling of the clock signal.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Dual channel has nothing to do with actually, it is Double Data Rate (DDR)
> in this case when RAM is running at 1333 that value is actual value in MT/s. manufactures advertise it as MHz which in fact the clock speed is 667MHz is the I/O clock. doubling occurs becuase I/O is performed on the rising and falling of the clock signal.


Thats what I meant, sorry lol


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242

http://valid.canardpc.com/2829745


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242


Please send the whole web address, as our forum uses a format that doesnt link it properly, and so it isnt a valid validation for us


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295


----------



## i5insky

intel core i5 3570k @4.4
proof in sig
i5insky


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242
> 
> 
> 
> Please send the whole web address, as our forum uses a format that doesnt link it properly, and so it isnt a valid validation for us
Click to expand...

If "Import Images" is unticked before hitting submit they work, but nobody seems to do that...


----------



## i5insky




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*


Except your OCN username, i5insky, is not in the name field. See the first page (OP) of the thread for instructions on how to do that...

My apologies for butting in GN.


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242


----------



## i5insky

I5insky


----------



## PedroC1999

Change the 'name' under About,Validation to i5Inski, it should look like this.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> New CPU for me, i5 4670K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2822126


That's insane. Struggling with 1.26V for 4.2ghz on the 3570k here


----------



## i5insky

light bulb went on


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> 
> 
> light bulb went on


Haha, thats not the first time ive had to literally DRAW it out, some people just dont see the 'link' to start off with


----------



## i5insky

thanks for the help







rep+++


----------



## PedroC1999

No problems, but don't you see the animated gif that showed you how to do it?


----------



## i5insky

the screen shot you sent? or is this on the main page with the instructions?


----------



## PedroC1999

On the OP, there is a animated picture tutorial on how to do it, didnt you see?


----------



## i5insky

now I do... probably would have been better off following instructions


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, now you know anyway









Top Tip - Name your computer the same as your OCN username, its makes easier for extreme validations when you have minimal time before instability


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Except your OCN username, i5insky, is not in the name field. See the first page (OP) of the thread for instructions on how to do that...
> 
> *My apologies for butting in GN.*


Not butting in, just helping out









@ PedroC1999 Never thought about that, makes sense, unless your like me and can't the same username in OCN + HWbot


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Not butting in, just helping out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ PedroC1999 Never thought about that, makes sense, unless your like me and can't the same username in OCN + HWbot


Then when you start CPu Z, the name is already there, so its the time you take to write your OCN name correctly, I have BSOD'D at over 5.5GHz while writing my name lol, ended up with no validation


----------



## supamas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2830137


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supamas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2830137


That is at 1.6GHz, not 4Ghz+, and your username is wrong, please refer to the OP on how to do it properly


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Disable C1E, EIST etc.


----------



## SkipP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hey dude, just a heads up, when you validate you have use your OCN name in the username field. your validation needs to read submitted by SkipP


I know this shows my ignorance, but how do I do that? I just clicked "Validate." Do I need to change the name of my computer?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hey dude, just a heads up, when you validate you have use your OCN name in the username field. your validation needs to read submitted by SkipP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this shows my ignorance, but how do I do that? I just clicked "Validate." Do I need to change the name of my computer?
Click to expand...

when you click validate, a pop up should open and in the name field enter SkipP. Some people do use thier OCN username as thier comptuer name which is good for quick validations or simple for multiple submissions


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## KnownDragon

I got one for you
New CPU
http://valid.canardpc.com/2831986








Score was set to 1.200 in bios


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295 I5-2500K-CPU @-4.8 GHZ--1.32-V

4-ghz-overclock-club


----------



## bigredishott

I want to join!!!! I need to gather some money and try to build a loop and try to join 5Ghz too!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2832470


----------



## Xyrrath

I am in http://valid.canardpc.com/2832935

Going for 5+ once i made my custom water loop


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2833952

http://valid.canardpc.com/2796312

Two validations for you.


----------



## doctakedooty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834106


----------



## cmchance

First overclock ever! Whoop!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2836011


----------



## trapjaw72

good job

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295

http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242

.







:4-ghz-overclock-club:.


----------



## bigredishott

Congrats!! This year I overclocked 2 machines. Before these two I haven't OCed since P4 days. OCed my 3.06GHz a little over 3.2GHz (was scared cost me over $700 for the chip) My last OC was my alienware laptop that was minor OC too. Kinda happy to be back in the game, just wish I had money for parts. Takes a long time to save up, when you have kids!


----------



## zachalak

http://valid.canardpc.com/2836279

i7 4770k
MSI MPOWER z87
4.2 Ghz


----------



## trapjaw72

kids come first why alot of times i end up buying alot of good used parts only thing i hate to buy used is psu but i got a old corsair 750 watt tx i had it over 4 years now going 24/7 still corsair are great,i got very lucky an bought a new corsair 1200 watt ax psu from a guy for 200 dollars bought it an wife found out my lucky day lol.....


----------



## trapjaw72

sweet how do these new cpu overclock an run bro thanks.very nice overclock....


----------



## bigredishott

Kids do come first, that's why I have old used video cards. Got them off craigslist. I saved up my Mileage checks to get my MB and CPU. I did buy them a month earlier than I should have.

I don't think they OC that well. Although, I have a junk cooler so, I have been keeping it at 4.5GHz I got it over 5 for cpu-z but took a few attempts. Not sure how stable it was either I didn't stay there very long (junk cooler) Although my voltage was low for 5GHz less than 1V.

Unfortunately, my wife works for the school district that means only 1 pay check all summer long so, I probably will not be buying anything. Well, maybe if I get a decent settlement from an accident I was in.







I do want to build a custom loop(would be my 1st), I may need a new case for that too. (more money) After I get a better cooler I will be less scared to try to get it cranked up and keep over 5GHz.


----------



## trapjaw72

me too i buy from cragslist i have kids i know how you feel brother,my new build im working on now with cooler-master haf xm case with moding it i can now fit a 360 rad in the fornt an a 240 rad with 360 rad on top an my 480 rad on the back of c ase.most cases that are mid-tower if you mod them an really put your mind too it can put a very good water-cooling loop in,I got a corsair 200-R case with a 360 rad in the fornt an a 240 rad on top an a 120 rad with 3 way sli small case but is very easy too mod an cheap 49 dollars....what case do you have bro.......


----------



## ginger_nuts

I will get the rest tomorrow, I have just been shaped with my ISP







Dam you uTorrent









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> SkipP
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826982




Validation needs to be in your OCN user name. Check post 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2827182




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2829745
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295
Click to expand...

3x 

Great work, should of just edited the first post again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> intel core i5 3570k @4.4
> proof in sig
> i5insky




Lucky it was easy to find









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supamas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2830137




Needs to be 4Ghz+ or 0.1Ghz above stock on 4Ghz chips. Also needs to be in your OCN user name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> I want to join!!!! I need to gather some money and try to build a loop and try to join 5Ghz too!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2832470




Be sure to keep us updated on it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> I am in http://valid.canardpc.com/2832935
> 
> Going for 5+ once i made my custom water loop




Another one shooting for 5Ghz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2833952
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796312
> 
> Two validations for you.


2x 

Your either lucky or very talented


----------



## NeoReaper

I think supamas' validation showed his CPU in idle as his multiplier says 16-40 and was running at x16 at the time he submitted it.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I understand, but they just have to adjust it as needed.


----------



## jdsdk

jdsdk
fx-6300 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2837927


----------



## Ssfiril

i5 2500k @4.5 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252


----------



## Zer0CoolX

i7-4770k @ 4.4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2840680


----------



## ProjectZero

I7 - 2700K @ 4.9Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2841960

really need to switch to WC before trying any higher... high 80s for this OC...


----------



## spaniardunited

http://valid.canardpc.com/2842097


----------



## trapjaw72

hello one of my gaming pc i use a 2500k cpu at 4.8 ghz on air an my hottest temp is 63 under full load what air-cooler do you have seems a bit high on temps...http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very sorry Ladies and gentlemen but due to time limitations, there is only 24hrs in a day, I will not be doing my individual comments for a while. Family, work, training and sleeping are taking up a lot of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834106



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmchance*
> 
> First overclock ever! Whoop!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2836011




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachalak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2836279
> 
> i7 4770k
> MSI MPOWER z87
> 4.2 Ghz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsdk*
> 
> jdsdk
> fx-6300 4ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837927




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ssfiril*
> 
> i5 2500k @4.5 ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> i7-4770k @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840680




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I7 - 2700K @ 4.9Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2841960
> 
> really need to switch to WC before trying any higher... high 80s for this OC...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2842097


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835923


----------



## trapjaw72

hello bro very nice over-clock i see alot of FL people im from tampa.....


----------



## eyau100

I'd like to join please http://valid.canardpc.com/2845693


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2846185

This one was too easy.


----------



## intelcorei7x

Hello
I OC my 2600K at 4.6Ghz
Proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/2846930
Thanks


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835923




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> I'd like to join please http://valid.canardpc.com/2845693




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2846185
> 
> This one was too easy.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelcorei7x*
> 
> Hello
> I OC my 2600K at 4.6Ghz
> Proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/2846930
> Thanks


----------



## Kano

i7 4770k @ 4.589








http://valid.canardpc.com/2847491


----------



## trapjaw72

hello bro very nice over-clock......


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kano*
> 
> i7 4770k @ 4.589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2847491




My 955 BE at 4499Mhz need to see if I can higher








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2840210


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2848331


----------



## neo565

Can I join the club? 4.133 GHz Raspberry Pi.


----------



## ginger_nuts

If that is true, fantastic work.

But how do I check for a validation? How do I confirm it belongs to you? Etc etc.


----------



## neo565

As far as I know, there is no way to validate on the Pi. Also, it's ARM, so cpu-z wouldn't work, even with a lot of modifications. Sorry for having no validation.


----------



## alancsalt

Sadly, couldn't actually list you under current rules for these overclocking clubs. We have the same problem with Linux. Nothing to stop us lauding the achievement, and don't let that stop you posting/discussing..

In another thread a member posted pix of a rasberry-pi with an LN2 pot on it..but no results.. that was kinda interesting.

I guess you already know about the http://www.overclock.net/t/1344434/raspberry-pi-owners-club ...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sadly, couldn't actually list you under current rules for these overclocking clubs. We have the same problem with Linux. Nothing to stop us lauding the achievement, and don't let that stop you posting/discussing..
> 
> In another thread a *member posted pix of a rasberry-pi with an LN2 pot* on it..but no results.. that was kinda interesting.
> 
> I guess you already know about the http://www.overclock.net/t/1344434/raspberry-pi-owners-club ...


He is that guy xD


----------



## alancsalt

it's a small forum...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> it's a small forum...


Haha,

Really happy today, finally got my seemingly non overclockable RAM to 1968 @ 10-10-10-24


----------



## GeneratorJ

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819222

Updated Validation









FX-4100 @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## Modest Mouse

Glad to see your screen works well enough to validate GenJ..get it see...ahhahahaha


----------



## trapjaw72

hello I just want to ask you on your i5 2500k cpu 5.6 mhz.is that ln2 or watercooled i push an push an never get close thanks.....


----------



## PedroC1999

Are you referring to Alancsalt? As he is the only person on the 4GHz club with a 56x multi (Other person has used BCLK)

He has a Golden Chip, and used phase change IIRC, so sub zero, but not by much.

He can do 5.0+ on as low as 1.4v I think, that's why ned can validate so high


----------



## alancsalt

That 2500K 5.6GHz was done with a Corsair H50 closed loop. It was done on my bosses PC after hours...









Couldn't believe it hit 5600MHz, should have tried raising BCLK too but chickened out...



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297


----------



## fido

^^ but can you keep it up and stable with stress testing , i dont think that h50 will keep it long but to be able to post and even validate that must be super good chipset dude go custom loop and show the full potential of that chipset


----------



## PedroC1999

It's his bosses, unless he buys a cheap 2500k and quickly swaps them, and it s H60, not 50


----------



## trapjaw72

wow I have a good i5 2500k cpu but not that good ,my gigabyte g1 sniper m3 mother-board with i5-2500k 4.8 1.32 v that's it, I put 1.6 v an still no higher any tip's,,....?.....great job my friend.......


----------



## trapjaw72

I was thank's bro


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It's his bosses, unless he buys a cheap 2500k and quickly swaps them, *and it s H60, not 50*


 H50

 H60


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, but ages ago you told me in the 5GHz club it was a H60 that got the 5.6,rememebr when i sent my first validation?


----------



## alancsalt

It was a H50. I don't remember ever saying it was a H60, but if I did it was in error.


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Glad to see your screen works well enough to validate GenJ..get it see...ahhahahaha


That is actually a old Validation

I managed to pull a 4.8 then 5GHz after a bit of playing around with it last night but had a BSoD and could not be bothered to troubleshoot, since it was late already.

It was running on 1.47v already and I dont want to push close to 1.5v. I'll play around with the Mult and Freq later again.


----------



## PedroC1999

To help new users...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406269/overclock-club-roundup-index/0_40#post_20322775

Please leave a comment


----------



## fragamemnon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816031
Hi guise! I figured why not list up for all the OC clubs eligible.


----------



## BearCooling78

http://valid.canardpc.com/2852442
Hi thanks 
4.7Ghz with my 2600K


----------



## trapjaw72

hello my friend, very nice over-clock you most have a great cpu there.......


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> hello if your friend ever want's to sell his sweet cpu, I got i5 2500k cpu does 4.8 on 1.32 v, plus 200 cash let me know please,........


Don't mean to be a pain in the bum, but please discuss this sort of thing either via the marketplace , or talk about it through OCN PM's, as it is against OCN rules to discuss sales within threads outside of the marketplace


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, but I was giving them friendly advice, but your right


----------



## brettjv

Thread Cleaned ... glad to see we're all clear on the rule against selling outside the MP (and the one about just reporting ToS violations and moving on)


----------



## hypespazm

Hey I reached the 4.5 GHZ on ym 3930k today!! actually got to 4.7ghz but the heat was at 90C and I wasnt comfortable with it !! i would like to joing here's my validation!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2852861

thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Strata

http://valid.canardpc.com/2853412

3570k Air cooled, 91C max on IBT
Offset OC


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295


What about the 5.4GHz you promised me?


----------



## trapjaw72

what's up bro lol only when Im dreaming.......


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> what's up bro lol only when Im dreaming.......


Just going through lumps of threads, looking for something I may be able to answer...


----------



## trapjaw72

that's cool alway's trying to help out some one...........


----------



## PedroC1999

Bored in my bed, and waiting for a girl to reply so, may as well xD

5.4GHZ!!!!!


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Bored in my bed, and waiting for a girl to reply so, may as well xD
> 
> 5.4GHZ!!!!!


well that will never get better, waiting on a women


----------



## fragamemnon

Pedro, I can't boot for 5.4GHz. Over 1.55Vcore, I get a "Over Voltage Error!" @ POST. heh
Guess I'll have to figure out what stops me from a suicide run.









Edit: Just read +1GHz overclock club. It's me you are mistaking him for.


----------



## PedroC1999

Lol, find out quick!


----------



## trapjaw72

lol funny he thought I was you, my cpu 5.0 max when he said 5.4 I knew was not me....was talking about......


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, only 9 to go!!!


----------



## rcoolb2002

http://valid.canardpc.com/2838412


----------



## hypespazm

hey im from tampa too! you know any local places to get good PC parts for a good price.? Im still trying to get my 3930k to a sweet OC. I dont know to many pc gamers here in tampa


----------



## DaveLT

4.5GHz is pretty sweet already, some 3960X require 1.4V @ 4.6GHz just to be stable and that thing pulled over 300W from the socket!


----------



## trapjaw72

what's up bro Im from tampa also, we got a comp. usa store south-tampa also proformce-pc few hour's from us,.......


----------



## givmedew

A lot of gamers in St Pete... they are also all alcoholics so just frequent the bars and make some friends lol. I don't know if I consider compusa great but it is on north dale mabry just off the interstate.


----------



## trapjaw72

I never said it was great he knew an asked about places,an com.usa does have good parts ram hdd few other parts, I never had any trouble in 7 year's.....every part store has bad part's or doa sometime's just happend's.....


----------



## hypespazm

im closer to brandon area we have a comp usa(tiger direct) but they have old stuff! and its annoying. cause i can never get decent fans. ect... and I really dont like waiting on shipping. recently Ive been thinking about building a custom cooling system but idk how its gonna work out. since i dont know anyone who does that around my area. but ill be on here for help anyway.


----------



## givmedew

I didn't mean great as in great service or whatnot I meant they where not really great for prices... But anyways every time I go in I am left disappointed and never buy anything... It is far from being the tigerdirect warehouse locations in Naperville Illinois and Miami FL and far from being a micro center.

Didn't mean to sound negative towards you...

You really have to order the stuff... Micro center is the only place that I've seen with a decent water cooling lineup and decent parts prices.

Unfortunately there is no micro center in the tampabay area or Florida at all.

So online would be my recommendation.


----------



## trapjaw72

bro you did not dont worry its all good my friend, Micro center I never been in one but how is it....


----------



## trapjaw72

me too I live in brandon 301 an causeway........


----------



## trapjaw72

bro ever need any help dont worry ill help you out,any time just ask me......


----------



## ginger_nuts

*OFF TOPIC*









Don't mind some small talk, but please try to limit it, Use the PM function.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2848331




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819222
> 
> Updated Validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-4100 @ 4.6Ghz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816031
> Hi guise! I figured why not list up for all the OC clubs eligible.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearCooling78*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2852442
> Hi thanks
> 4.7Ghz with my 2600K




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Hey I reached the 4.5 GHZ on ym 3930k today!! actually got to 4.7ghz but the heat was at 90C and I wasnt comfortable with it !! i would like to joing here's my validation!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2852861
> 
> thanks ahead of time!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853412
> 
> 3570k Air cooled, 91C max on IBT
> Offset OC




Maybe a typo, but it must be done in your OCN user name, refer to first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2838412


----------



## Strata

yeah, forgot that ocn wouldn't let me use my real s/n, I'll fix it asap

EDIT:

Fixed the link - http://valid.canardpc.com/2854842


----------



## Alcononymous

http://valid.canardpc.com/2855215

i5 3570k WC.. was at 4.6 but am haveing trouble getting airflow over my northbridge


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alcononymous*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2855215
> 
> i5 3570k WC.. was at 4.6 but am haveing trouble getting airflow over my northbridge


Thats odd, Im at 4.5 on AC, whats your Mobo, maybe it just needs a different cooling setup than mine.


----------



## Alcononymous

Yeah im beginning to suspect ive got a dodgy mother board as its going quite eratically between temps asus maximus v formula


----------



## xNovax

Hit this last night at the Overclock.net Grand Champion event in Toronto. It was run on a Noctua NH-D14. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2855762



I also got another 4.8 Ghz on my 3770K today.
3770K 4.8 Ghz


----------



## fido

Dude do something to Make it 5Ghz it is 4999.86Ghz XD i hate that almost 5


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Dude do something to Make it 5Ghz it is 4999.86Ghz XD i hate that almost 5


I can't it was a benching system at the event and the event is over and the system has been took apart.


----------



## xNovax

If my validation gets accepted I will have the fasted Haswell in this club.


----------



## 32oz

Better late than never...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857861

I can get it slightly higher but this is the highest stable OC & I don't feel like pushing it just to get slightly higher on the list.


----------



## fragamemnon

Are you sure you can't run this chip with any less current running through it?
Damn, if it really goes like that, that poor chip.


----------



## Dilyn

This is my first time overclocking this chip in the two years I've had it









http://valid.canardpc.com/2857910


----------



## JKin08

Hey guys I successfully overclocked to 4.5GHz! Woo! But...is 75 Celsius way too high for that? Granted I made 4.5 out of 1.2 V....


----------



## Dilyn

Tjmax on those chips is 105C, so you'll be fine.
Although I usually aim to keep my temps under 80C. It's a personal comfort thing.


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Tjmax on those chips is 105C, so you'll be fine.
> Although I usually aim to keep my temps under 80C. It's a personal comfort thing.


What would be the easiest way to squeeze out more power? Or should I just stay at a solid 4.5


----------



## trapjaw72

hello bro is that on intel burn test 75 c......?


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> hello bro is that on intel burn test 75 c......?


This is on p95


----------



## JKin08

http://valid.canardpc.com/2858069

4.5GHz at 1.173V


----------



## trapjaw72

nice bro I got my i5 2500k @ 4.5 ghz volts 1.164..............

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 2013-07-08 20-20-34.png 267k .png file


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2858069
> 
> 4.5GHz at 1.173V


Maybe Offset OCs are more power hungry, but damn...wish I could hit 4.5 that low...I bet i could hit 4.7 at my current voltage then


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Maybe Offset OCs are more power hungry, but damn...wish I could hit 4.5 that low...I bet i could hit 4.7 at my current voltage then


Yeah i was surprised it ran p95 for 24 hours with 75 c being the max. Im using the h100i but im going to go to custom soon....thatll be the real test of what the chip can do from there..


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you can't run this chip with any less current running through it?
> Damn, if it really goes like that, that poor chip.


Yeah, I'm sure...









To be honest I've gone back down to 4.5 GHz for 24/7 use because I can get 4.5 at a more respectable 1.25 volts. To jump up to 4.6 GHz I need 1.32v and 4.7 @ 1.36v, sucks but I can live with 4.5 GHz.

Btw, temps are fine at all the above, just don't feel comfortable pushing so many more volts for so little extra performance.


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> What would be the easiest way to squeeze out more power? Or should I just stay at a solid 4.5


As you know, every chip is different, but most Ivy bridge chips need a good jump in volts to get above 4.5 GHz. Personally I don't feel it's worth it just to get the slightest more performance, unless of course you're one of the lucky few that can get it up there on relatively low volts. 4.5 GHz is more than respectable for a chip that runs stock at 3.4 GHz.


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> As you know, every chip is different, but most Ivy bridge chips need a good jump in volts to get above 4.5 GHz. Personally I don't feel it's worth it just to get the slightest more performance, unless of course you're one of the lucky few that can get it up there on relatively low volts. 4.5 GHz is more than respectable for a chip that runs stock at 3.4 GHz.


Well considering I'm at 4.5 at 1.173 V, is it worth going up to 1.3 for experiments sake? I'm not quite sure what this thing could pump out but im impressed with its numbers thus far. What do you think it could potentially get at around 1.3 V?


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> Well considering I'm at 4.5 at 1.173 V, is it worth going up to 1.3 for experiments sake? I'm not quite sure what this thing could pump out but im impressed with its numbers thus far. What do you think it could potentially get at around 1.3 V?


No harm in trying, just watch your temps under load...


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> No harm in trying, just watch your temps under load...


They're already around 75 C....I've heard 90 is the bad point to get to. I feel like my h100i should be doing a little better than 75C under load...


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> They're already around 75 C....I've heard 90 is the bad point to get to. I feel like my h100i should be doing a little better than 75C under load...


My temps on the H100 (non i) stay within 2-3 degrees whether I'm running at 1.25 or 1.36 volts, so you should be fine.


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> My temps on the H100 (non i) stay within 2-3 degrees whether I'm running at 1.25 or 1.36 volts, so you should be fine.


So I should be able to "potentially" hit 5Ghz with decent volts?


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> So I should be able to "potentially" hit 5Ghz with decent volts?


Possibly, who knows...

If I were you I'd try smaller steps to be on the safe side. For instance, see if you can get 4.6 GHz with 1.2v & see what your temps do under load for at least 10 minutes and go up from there.


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Possibly, who knows...
> 
> If I were you I'd try smaller steps to be on the safe side. For instance, see if you can get 4.6 GHz with 1.2v & see what your temps do under load for at least 10 minutes and go up from there.


Will do. I'll update tonight!


----------



## becomingmass

i7 2700k 5.0 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862165

It is stable at 1.456ish, just set the voltage wrong in UEFi xD

Will certainly update later!


----------



## FriskyGrub

i5 3570k
4.5GHz @ 1.205v








http://valid.canardpc.com/2862243
temps are 45,53,53,50 Celsius atm (ambient 12C) prime 95 running for 30min


----------



## Ciridae

i7 3930k
4.4GHz @ 1.240v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862302


----------



## junhawng

An update please!







http://valid.canardpc.com/2863235


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863633

Could possibly go higher, I just set random voltage I knew was enough, but dont neccasarily want to go any higher :/


----------



## NitrousX

i7 3770K @ 4.6

Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2863960


----------



## keymaster07

UPDATE!

i5 3570k - 4.5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2864601

Thank you very much
Key


----------



## dunes

2500k @ 4,2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2864822


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> yeah, forgot that ocn wouldn't let me use my real s/n, I'll fix it asap
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Fixed the link - http://valid.canardpc.com/2854842




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alcononymous*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2855215
> 
> i5 3570k WC.. was at 4.6 but am haveing trouble getting airflow over my northbridge




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Hit this last night at the Overclock.net Grand Champion event in Toronto. It was run on a Noctua NH-D14. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2855762
> 
> 
> 
> I also got another 4.8 Ghz on my 3770K today.
> 3770K 4.8 Ghz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Better late than never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857861
> 
> I can get it slightly higher but this is the highest stable OC & I don't feel like pushing it just to get slightly higher on the list.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> This is my first time overclocking this chip in the two years I've had it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2857910




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2858069
> 
> 4.5GHz at 1.173V




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becomingmass*
> 
> i7 2700k 5.0 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriskyGrub*
> 
> i5 3570k
> 4.5GHz @ 1.205v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862243
> temps are 45,53,53,50 Celsius atm (ambient 12C) prime 95 running for 30min




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ciridae*
> 
> i7 3930k
> 4.4GHz @ 1.240v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862302




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junhawng*
> 
> An update please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863235



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863633
> 
> Could possibly go higher, I just set random voltage I knew was enough, but dont neccasarily want to go any higher :/




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> i7 3770K @ 4.6
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2863960




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keymaster07*
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> i5 3570k - 4.5Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2864601
> 
> Thank you very much
> Key




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunes*
> 
> 2500k @ 4,2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2864822


----------



## TimberWolf93

How many here have delided CPU? I'm thinking about doing it. My temps are not that bad atm, but wanna see how much further I can get from current 4.5GHz.









Sincerely


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimberWolf93*
> 
> How many here have delided CPU? I'm thinking about doing it. My temps are not that bad atm, but wanna see how much further I can get from current 4.5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely


same here but am currently far from my desktop am out of the country i might take 6 months till i go back to my home T_T


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> same here but am currently far from my desktop am out of the country i might take 6 months till i go back to my home T_T


Honestly, deliding is only worth it if you chip uses 1.3>, if it uses a above average amount of voltage for 4.5, I wouldn't do it


----------



## fido

well I am 4.6Ghz with 1.34v i could also reach 1.32v stable not sure about 1.30 but anyway I am thinking about deliding the chip trying to acheive higher I want to try to reach to 5.0Ghz but I think won't be able to and will need to do custom loop the h100 wont be enough


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well I am 4.6Ghz with 1.34v i could also reach 1.32v stable not sure about 1.30 but anyway I am thinking about deliding the chip trying to acheive higher I want to try to reach to 5.0Ghz but I think won't be able to and will need to do custom loop the h100 wont be enough


Delidding mistakes are expensive. I'd rather go for a loop than attempt delidding them


----------



## fido

I am not looking for just 5.0ghz if I did delidding I will go for more , what i mean I will see what I can reach max now with my h100 push/pull first then will go custom loop then will go delidding who knows might reach 5.5







? or I am dreaming lol must go Ln2 if I can afford that later on







simply overclocking is addictive cant stop asking for more power


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I am not looking for just 5.0ghz if I did delidding I will go for more , what i mean I will see what I can reach max now with my h100 push/pull first then will go custom loop then will go delidding who knows might reach 5.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? or I am dreaming lol must go Ln2 if I can afford that later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply overclocking is addictive cant stop asking for more power


With intel 5.5 is asking for it seriously.


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2867480


----------



## TimberWolf93

Highest Ivy Bridge I've seen, clock-wise, is probably 5.4GHz. Must have been a pain.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimberWolf93*
> 
> Highest Ivy Bridge I've seen, clock-wise, is probably 5.4GHz. Must have been a pain.


Hahaha Not when I get the $_$ I am born to break the limits ( joking am super newbie overclocker still way to learn but 4.6 not bad start)


----------



## Taraq

First overclock for me, got it up to 4.2 without temps getting anywhere near dangerous.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2869093


----------



## Phantasma

Gotta join 'em all!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2870857


----------



## dunes

update to 4.3Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2865638


----------



## N3C14R

Here's mine.








http://valid.canardpc.com/2872974


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872974


Really good chip u got , i Get around same v with 4.6ghz, anyway what is the temps u get and temps in stress test like prime 95 etc.. can u tell me plz?


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Really good chip u got , i Get around same v with 4.6ghz, anyway what is the temps u get and temps in stress test like prime 95 etc.. can u tell me plz?


Temps are around low 70's on prime blend test at 4.6ghz. I'm currently running 4.7ghz at 1.385v and temps are around 80c with the same test.


----------



## hawkeye071292

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290

Update

5.14281 Ghz Voltage 1.536


----------



## Antuna

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873954


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Really good chip u got , i Get around same v with 4.6ghz, anyway what is the temps u get and temps in stress test like prime 95 etc.. can u tell me plz?
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are around low 70's on prime blend test at 4.6ghz. I'm currently running 4.7ghz at 1.385v and temps are around 80c with the same test.
Click to expand...

the h110 is better then h100 then







that is good really nice temps


----------



## ginger_nuts

Great work to all, some nice work here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2867480




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taraq*
> 
> First overclock for me, got it up to 4.2 without temps getting anywhere near dangerous.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2869093




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasma*
> 
> Gotta join 'em all!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2870857




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunes*
> 
> update to 4.3Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2865638




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872974




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290
> 
> Update
> 
> 5.14281 Ghz Voltage 1.536




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antuna*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873954


----------



## arealMESSiah

http://valid.canardpc.com/2875869


----------



## selk22

http://valid.canardpc.com/2876976


----------



## Komis

http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348

I'm gonna join them all !!! LOL


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348
> 
> I'm gonna join them all !!! LOL


is it stable or just get the validate done







?


----------



## Komis

Don't really know,







haven't stress test it yet cause of high ambiet temps and insufficient cooling. I can boot, bench etc but can't verify stability yet. This isn't my 24/7 anyway so when temps drop I will tweak it more and try to get it stable if I have any problems.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> is it stable or just get the validate done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hah! This isnt for stability. Go as high as you can!


----------



## fido

ye I know I was just curious with that 3820 not unlocked and was wondering the cooling etc... that is all


----------



## Komis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> ye I know I was just curious with that 3820 not unlocked and was wondering the cooling etc... that is all


The 3820 is partally unlocked, meaning that the multi can go to 43 (4.3GHz) with stock BCLK (100Hz) and all the energy saving features remain active.
This is my 24/7 with the H100 at LOW setting to keep it quiet: http://valid.canardpc.com/2876599 4.3GHz It idles @1.030v

This CPU is a good overclocker (almost every chip can do 5GHz with the right settings) but @ Max stock TDP 130W you really need a custom loop at higher clocks. These clocks (4.6-4.7 and up) also require active VRM cooling cause the mobo has to work overtime in order to supply the CPU with stable power. VRM cooling is very important for 2011 CPUs, it can make or brake a stable overclock.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> The 3820 is partally unlocked, meaning that the multi can go to 43 (4.3GHz) with stock BCLK (100Hz) and all the energy saving features remain active.
> This is my 24/7 with the H100 at LOW setting to keep it quiet: http://valid.canardpc.com/2876599 4.3GHz It idles @1.030v
> 
> This CPU is a good overclocker (almost every chip can do 5GHz with the wright settings) but @ Max stock TDP 130W you really need a custom loop at higher clocks. These clocks (4.6-4.7 and up) also require active VRM cooling cause the mobo has to work overtime in order to supply the CPU with stable power. VRM cooling is very important for 2011 CPUs, it can make or brake a stable overclock.


Literally brake "BRAKEEEEE!!!!!" a overclock








To spoil the joke, break


----------



## Komis

"BRAKE" like....... Handbrake LOL
Still laughing


----------



## CannedBullets

FX-6300 4.2 GHz 1.32v, 10 hours of Prime95 Blend stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/2880403


----------



## FromWhitin

got 4.6ghz on my i5 3570k, h100i only pull(had 4.8 before but didn't like the temps), soon will be 5ghz club maybe!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2880409


----------



## MrSharkington

I built my computer a few months ago and have been running a nice 4.5GHz overclock on my 3570k pretty much since







http://valid.canardpc.com/2881026


----------



## Danitsa

Need to join









http://valid.canardpc.com/2882117


----------



## ibhso

and here is my i5 4670K








http://valid.canardpc.com/2882979


----------



## Mike813

heres mine AMD FX-8150








http://valid.canardpc.com/2882231


----------



## FromWhitin

I did a stable run on 4.8ghz with 1.275v, 7 hours prime95 without errors or what ao ever, max temp was 87, but that was just the peak most timea it was 84-85, i dont have screenshot now, but ill show u later, i also get my new fans ect soon, lets see if i can hit 5ghz


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2879341


----------



## FromWhitin

aaaand i succeded! 5ghz on my i5 3570k with 1.350v!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2883584


----------



## CannedBullets

I pushed my overclock further. Now its 4.5 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883610


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I pushed my overclock further. Now its 4.5 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883610


Nice. Add more voltage and push it higher!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arealMESSiah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875869




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876976




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348
> 
> I'm gonna join them all !!! LOL




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> got 4.6ghz on my i5 3570k, h100i only pull(had 4.8 before but didn't like the temps), soon will be 5ghz club maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880409




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I built my computer a few months ago and have been running a nice 4.5GHz overclock on my 3570k pretty much since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2881026




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danitsa*
> 
> Need to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882117




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibhso*
> 
> and here is my i5 4670K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882979




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> heres mine AMD FX-8150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882231




The validation needs to be done in your OCN username.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2879341




I was waiting for someone like you to come along with a Haswell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> aaaand i succeded! 5ghz on my i5 3570k with 1.350v!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883584




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I pushed my overclock further. Now its 4.5 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883610


----------



## Mike813

sorry about that here it is in my name

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883741


----------



## cones

Didn't try to hard, just upped the multiplier until it crashed then backed down.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883843


----------



## MyFaceHole

Update me please!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752943
5000.39 MHz


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*


Just asking but when is my overclock going to be updated? The OP still says my overclock is at 4.1 ghz, and that was months ago with a failed attempt.


----------



## sparkeyjames

Athlon II x4 640 propus core standard 3.0Ghz overclocked to 4.125Ghz. Water cooled with AMD branded cooler (same as Antec 920).
Windows 7 on an MSI 990FXA-GD80v2 motherboard. All 4 cores active. Stable. Tested with 10 plus hours of prime 95.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2884640


----------



## 5tormyweather

currently I am printing out this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
And its taking forever!

But here's my first newb overclock and my CPU average temp is 32c










http://valid.canardpc.com/2884010


----------



## stubass

Pitifull start to subzero on a Sempron 145 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pitifull start to subzero on a Sempron 145 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805


Lol, you're 4350's Ram speed does not exist?


----------



## ACX770

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACX770*
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/2885617/
> my bad


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2885617


----------



## Ehpik

Just looking to join this club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2885665


----------



## KnownDragon

Looks like you will make the cut.







Give these guys a little time and they should validate you. Is this the highest you have had the chip so far?


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Looks like you will make the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give these guys a little time and they should validate you. Is this the highest you have had the chip so far?


Stable, yes. I've tried 4.8GHz, but failed. I cranked vcore to 1.29 and had my frequ to 48x. I ran OCCT and failed in an hour. I haven't attempted another stability test after. I'm going to try going for 48x and vcore 1.3 or 1.35 and see if I could get it to stable.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Stable, yes. I've tried 4.8GHz, but failed. I cranked vcore to 1.29 and had my frequ to 48x. I ran OCCT and failed in an hour. I haven't attempted another stability test after. I'm going to try going for 48x and vcore 1.3 or 1.35 and see if I could get it to stable.


What is the safe voltage for those intel chips? I have run my amd 8350 as high as 1.55-1.65v and not had too bad of a heat problem for validations (not stress testing)


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> What is the safe voltage for those intel chips? I have run my amd 8350 as high as 1.55-1.65v and not had too bad of a heat problem for validations (not stress testing)


I'm not entirely sure. Personally, I wouldn't push vcore pass 1.40. I've seen people go 1.375, but even that to me is iffy. I'm just a big chicken, though. Lol.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. Personally, I wouldn't push vcore pass 1.40. I've seen people go 1.375, but even that to me is iffy. I'm just a big chicken, though. Lol.


AMDs suck some freaking power >.<

Next rig I do believe I am going Intel. Very far down the line, but I do not know if I will do another amd build.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> AMDs suck some freaking power >.<
> 
> Next rig I do believe I am going Intel. Very far down the line, but I do not know if I will do another amd build.


Well yeah ... But not fun at all to overclock.
I just have to sit there and dial in a multiplier ... and voltage. Of course i'm talking about 1155/2011
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> What is the safe voltage for those intel chips? I have run my amd 8350 as high as 1.55-1.65v and not had too bad of a heat problem for validations (not stress testing)


And you would safe with that on AMD


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And you would safe with that on AMD


Not for long amounts of time. Under an hour tops, usually about 30 mins. I keep my house cold as heck (around 68F) and then I turn all of my fans on high so with 1.55v with no stress it usually hovers around 40C.

Also, my temperature reader finally came in! I have to get it from the post office Monday since the delivery came when I was at work ;(


----------



## FromWhitin

That happen many times to me!, they always deliver at the wrong times haha


----------



## xl2ambo

I7 920
4ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2886633


----------



## KnownDragon

Just working on my vcore before moving on to higher Overclock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2886798


----------



## macropower

Here's me, it looks like I was removed from the list :/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151225


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macropower*
> 
> Here's me, it looks like I was removed from the list :/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151225


Like the avatar!


----------



## macropower

Thanks! It's one of about five assorted ones that I use.


----------



## Mike813

First i was rejected then when i put up another one i skipped over..









http://valid.canardpc.com/2883741


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am greatly sorry, I have had some major things happening in life.

I will correct and update the list asap. But I do ask for patience.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am greatly sorry, I have had some major things happening in life.
> 
> I will correct and update the list asap. But I do ask for patience.


It's all good! Life always comes first.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am greatly sorry, I have had some major things happening in life.
> 
> I will correct and update the list asap. But I do ask for patience.


it is understandable. Hope everything is well. Thanks for the reply back


----------



## DimDoc

Here is mine!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2891971


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> sorry about that here it is in my name
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883741



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Didn't try to hard, just upped the multiplier until it crashed then backed down.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883843




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Update me please!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752943
> 5000.39 MHz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> Athlon II x4 640 propus core standard 3.0Ghz overclocked to 4.125Ghz. Water cooled with AMD branded cooler (same as Antec 920).
> Windows 7 on an MSI 990FXA-GD80v2 motherboard. All 4 cores active. Stable. Tested with 10 plus hours of prime 95.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884640




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5tormyweather*
> 
> currently I am printing out this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> And its taking forever!
> 
> But here's my first newb overclock and my CPU average temp is 32c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884010




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pitifull start to subzero on a Sempron 145 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACX770*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2885617




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Just looking to join this club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2885665



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xl2ambo*
> 
> I7 920
> 4ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2886633




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Just working on my vcore before moving on to higher Overclock.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2886798


You already have a higher clocking, so I will keep it, unless you wish for this to be changed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macropower*
> 
> Here's me, it looks like I was removed from the list :/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151225




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimDoc*
> 
> Here is mine!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891971


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*


Thank you!


----------



## KnownDragon

This is accurate voltage with settings in bios a little different.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/2892744


----------



## ginger_nuts

A little high on the volts









http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k

http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k

Now time to unlock and see what happens


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> A little high on the volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k
> 
> Now time to unlock and see what happens


Was that on air?


----------



## aidhanc

Update here








I've found my multiplier limit.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2894103

Yet to try getting clocks higher with the FSB.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Was that on air?


No under water, would love to go sub zero


----------



## t3hflamu

Looks like I forgot to submit my 4.7ghz clock. I'll have to redo that validation when I get home.

For now, 4.5ghz I did last month

http://valid.canardpc.com/2865695


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

How about some Haswell Hotness (yes I mean that literally) :

http://valid.canardpc.com/2894556


----------



## MrSharkington

Updating my entry if that's alright. I got my cpu up to 4.9GHz @ 1.32v with my temps around 65c with a h100i, pretty damn good if you ask me. 5GHz required me to go over 1.4 volts which I didn't feel comfortable doing so this is pretty much my max within reason http://valid.canardpc.com/2895247


----------



## ginger_nuts

It is fine for updates, how about doing a once of cold boot to get the 5+ Ghz validation









By cold boot I mean, let the system cool down (have it shut down) for say 2-3 hours, then in the coldest part of the day, very late night or very early morning, boot up with what is needed for it, validate then shut down and restore a safe overclock.


----------



## MrSharkington

well, it does boot at like 1.38, I just can't stress test it, not a bad idea actually


----------



## dumb321

New Fx6300 http://valid.canardpc.com/2895362


----------



## steelkevin

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895357

that's the highest stable overclock I got so far.
And I really am starting to wonder if the results people are posting here are really stable or if they're just "boot stable".


----------



## alancsalt

Wonder no longer. There is no stability requirement for this thread.


----------



## steelkevin

5hen what's the point of it Oo ?

People showing off meaningless overclocks... I guess I don't have such a bad chip then. I'll see what meaningless overclock I can achieve when I get home then -_-.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895357
> 
> that's the highest stable overclock I got so far.
> And I really am starting to wonder if the results people are posting here are really stable or if they're just "boot stable".


Stability is overrated.


----------



## t3hflamu

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895419

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895419

4.8 Is the highest I can get with fan cooling, do not want to push further unless on water though. If I had water cooling I'd set the volts to 1.52 and attempt a 5ghz clock.

But heres 4.7ghz, my 24/7 clock I use.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> *5hen what's the point of it Oo ?*
> 
> People showing off meaningless overclocks... I guess I don't have such a bad chip then. I'll see what meaningless overclock I can achieve when I get home then -_-.


All world records are set by a once of or only a moment of greatness.

When it comes to overclocking, there is merit in both, stable and unstable overclocks.


----------



## alancsalt

This is "Drag racing". Stability is "Endurance" racing. (?)

There are stability clubs. "Meaningless" is a subjective judgement, like whether the glass is half full or half empty. Whether it has "meaning" doesn't matter to me. I just like seeing how far I can get a chip to go...


----------



## ginger_nuts

He He He









I just like seeing what the MB can dish out, and the chip can take. Do or Die









Saying this I am an endurance runner


----------



## Majorhi

Different chip. He he

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## ginger_nuts

I will update the list hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning first thing.

And here is my Phenom II x2 555 unlocked to Phenom II x4 B55 at 4.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/ihy9c8

Unfortunately not stable enough for any HWBot benches


----------



## steelkevin

Alright then, I sure do like that comment about drag and endurance racing







.
My glass is neither half full nor empty. It's full and then all of a sudden it's empty







.

I said meaningless because all this time I'd been basing whether or not my chip was doing well on these sort of results. Well I'll do some drag racing in hours from now when I'm in a decent state and can gwt home.


----------



## Woodies0351

Here is my submission http://valid.canardpc.com/2895612


----------



## steelkevin

a 4770K @4.4GHz ? Come on mate, show it some respect and push those clocks higher ^^.

Tried some of this "drag overclocking", turns out my chip truly is bad xD. Going single core isn't even worth it because it just doesn't like anything above x21. Here's the results I got:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2895697
http://valid.canardpc.com/2895703
http://valid.canardpc.com/2895707

couldn't go any higher even @1.55 Vcore (safe limit is 1.4V) or on a single core. I'd just keep increasing the Vcore and try to get a 4.7-5 GHz validation but the only times I've seen or read about people going way over the safe limit they were using LN2 cooling and I don't know whether or not doing so damages the CPU so I didn't.


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> a 4770K @4.4GHz ? Come on mate, show it some respect and push those clocks higher ^^.
> 
> Tried some of this "drag overclocking", turns out my chip truly is bad xD. Going single core isn't even worth it because it just doesn't like anything above x21. Here's the results I got:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895697
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895703
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895707
> 
> couldn't go any higher even @1.55 Vcore (safe limit is 1.4V) or on a single core. I'd just keep increasing the Vcore and try to get a 4.7-5 GHz validation but the only times I've seen or read about people going way over the safe limit they were using LN2 cooling and I don't know whether or not doing so damages the CPU so I didn't.


I do wanna push it farther but when I increase it to 45*100 it won't boot.
I'm new at it and to be honest I have had in-laws moving into my house, as much as I want to push it farther I haven't really had the time to learn







.

I know there is a good hawsell overclocking thread here that i need to check out...
also - for a Asus Sabertooth Mobo isn't 4.4 kinda typical?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is "Drag racing". Stability is "Endurance" racing. (?)
> 
> There are stability clubs. "Meaningless" is a subjective judgement, like whether the glass is half full or half empty. Whether it has "meaning" doesn't matter to me. I just like seeing how far I can get a chip to go...


A rush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> He He He
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like seeing what the MB can dish out, and the chip can take. Do or Die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying this I am an endurance runner


I bet you have burned some MB eh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> All world records are set by a once of or only a moment of greatness.
> 
> When it comes to overclocking, there is merit in both, stable and unstable overclocks.


If you never venture you never gain really eh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> I do wanna push it farther but when I increase it to 45*100 it won't boot.
> I'm new at it and to be honest I have had in-laws moving into my house, as much as I want to push it farther I haven't really had the time to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know there is a good hawsell overclocking thread here that i need to check out...
> also - for a Asus Sabertooth Mobo isn't 4.4 kinda typical?


No not really but you probably need to just wait and till you can read those threads and get comfortable with messing with voltages.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> I do wanna push it farther but when I increase it to 45*100 it won't boot.
> I'm new at it and to be honest I have had in-laws moving into my house, as much as I want to push it farther I haven't really had the time to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know there is a good hawsell overclocking thread here that i need to check out...
> also - for a Asus Sabertooth Mobo isn't 4.4 kinda typical?


I actually have absolutely no idea







.

It just sounds a bit low to me for a recent K chip.
Reminds me I still have to do something about Load Line Calibration and the two other weird options I left on Auto...


----------



## Archer S

http://valid.canardpc.com/psx0wq

yes?


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566 I am only 100 MHz away from the top spot but I think it may be out of my reach but going to keep trying.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566 I am only 100 MHz away from the top spot but I think it may be out of my reach but going to keep trying.


Good luck!


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> I actually have absolutely no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It just sounds a bit low to me for a recent K chip.
> Reminds me I still have to do something about Load Line Calibration and the two other weird options I left on Auto...


Sooooo I did just a little bit of playing around today - and I have to really thank you because I looked into what you said for just a few minutes and already have a little over 4.5









http://valid.canardpc.com/2895878


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> Sooooo I did just a little bit of playing around today - and I have to really thank you because I looked into what you said for just a few minutes and already have a little over 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895878


At 1.20 constant volt try multi of 46 now if it is stable at 4.6 then you have a pretty good chip if it boots you should have a decent chip. This was my first dirty overclock I did with my 4770k.


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> At 1.20 constant volt try multi of 46 now if it is stable at 4.6 then you have a pretty good chip if it boots you should have a decent chip. This was my first dirty overclock I did with my 4770k.


Will do that today!


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> Sooooo I did just a little bit of playing around today - and I have to really thank you because I looked into what you said for just a few minutes and already have a little over 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895878


You're welcome







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> At 1.20 constant volt try multi of 46 now if it is stable at 4.6 then you have a pretty good chip if it boots you should have a decent chip. This was my first dirty overclock I did with my 4770k.


I'm on my first overclocked chip (second if you count the 3800+ but I wouldn't ^^) and these old Lynnfield CPUs have barely anything to do with the more recent CPUs overclocking-wise but there probably still is a second important voltage to mess with in order to reach stability, right ? Like IMC/VTT.
I've heard that overclocking the K chips was really simple so maybe there isn't, maybe you just have to increase multiplier and Vcore...
If so then how could you expect him to get *46 stable @1.2Vcore when he couldn't get past *44 @1.274V ?


----------



## DaveLT

These days SB and IB overclocking is too simple (not even a real sport anymore, they don't deserve to be on OCN







IMO) in that all you do is just sit in front of the PC and just key in a multi then just up the core voltage if it crashes


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm on my first overclocked chip (second if you count the 3800+ but I wouldn't ^^) and these old Lynnfield CPUs have barely anything to do with the more recent CPUs overclocking-wise but there probably still is a second important voltage to mess with in order to reach stability, right ? Like IMC/VTT.
> I've heard that overclocking the K chips was really simple so maybe there isn't, maybe you just have to increase multiplier and Vcore...
> If so then how could you expect him to get *46 stable @1.2Vcore when he couldn't get past *44 @1.274V ?


You make a very good point and yet let me point out that I explained that it was a first dirty overclock when I did it. Some stupid you tube video I saw when I picked up the chip they had just came out. I had no issue with mine booting at that rate but it in fact it was not stable. So much for getting a golden chip eh? Then I explained to him if he put a Manual volt of 1.20 instead of offset or adaptive and it booted it would be a decent chip. If it didn't boot then the chip he has would probably not be such a good chip.

If I am not mistaken when I picked up the chip from Microcenter in Atlanta it was the first day they went on sale. At that time there was not a lot of Haswell Overclocking guides. Also the 4770k is not in my possession it was a build for my mom-n-law. I was able to play with it for a few months but then had to sadly take it to Alabama. My first reply to him was to take his time because he was new. To be honest though Haswell is nice and for a beginner I imagine it can be scary.

Edited to change adaptive to Offset and constant to Manual. I apologize for the wrong wording.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> These days SB and IB overclocking is too simple (not even a real sport anymore, they don't deserve to be on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO) in that all you do is just sit in front of the PC and just key in a multi then just up the core voltage if it crashes


Every chipset released in the last two to three years has been incredibly easy to OC. It's only getting easier. It's expected when technology continues to advance. Times are changing.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> These days SB and IB overclocking is too simple (not even a real sport anymore, they don't deserve to be on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO) in that all you do is just sit in front of the PC and just key in a multi then just up the core voltage if it crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every chipset released in the last two to three years has been incredibly easy to OC. It's only getting easier. It's expected when technology continues to advance. Times are changing.


Well I have a e6320 on a ep45t-ud3lr and I am still trying to get it to overclock higher then a 500 fsb. I can run it at 3.4ghz all day but I would love to make the 4ghz club so if you guys are up for a challenge.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Every chipset released in the last two to three years has been incredibly easy to OC. It's only getting easier. It's expected when technology continues to advance. Times are changing.


Wait ... 990FX was 2 years ago. OC'ing is not about being "easier" but how fun it is also the relative cost. With Intel Hassy/IB/SB you pretty much need a K chip and that is extra on top of the non-locked cpu cost which don't really deliver great performance to price ratio


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> Will do that today!


Here is some reading info that will get you where you want to be. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You make a very good point and yet let me point out that I explained that it was a first dirty overclock when I did it. Some stupid you tube video I saw when I picked up the chip they had just came out. I had no issue with mine booting at that rate but it in fact it was not stable. So much for getting a golden chip eh? Then I explained to him if he put a *constant volt of 1.20 instead of passive or adaptive* and it booted it would be a decent chip. If it didn't boot then the chip he has would probably not be such a good chip.
> 
> If I am not mistaken when I picked up the chip from Microcenter in Atlanta it was the first day they went on sale. At that time there was not a lot of Haswell Overclocking guides. Also the 4770k is not in my possession it was a build for my mom-n-law. I was able to play with it for a few months but then had to sadly take it to Alabama. My first reply to him was to take his time because he was new. To be honest though Haswell is nice and for a beginner I imagine it can be scary.


Would you mind linking me to an explanation of that part ? Maybe you could easily explain it yourself







?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Would you mind linking me to an explanation of that part ? Maybe you could easily explain it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I have edited the original post. Due to my choice of words and I put the correct terms in place. Here is the link that you request. Skip to about 12.20 secs and watch for a few seconds.


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have edited the original post. Due to my choice of words and I put the correct terms in place. Here is the link that you request. Skip to about 12.20 secs and watch for a few seconds.


I'm not even close... I guess my chip is on the much lower end. Even for my modest 4.4 I need to go over 1.2 vcore.

Kinda depressing. I got it to boot correctly and ran a few stress tests at 4.6Ghz but all the way at 1.4 vcore and that was just a little more than I wanted. The temps were in the mid 80's and I just won't really see the real world benefits with such a small increase in the OC....
(I say this because for most of my uses - blender 3d and gaming I utilize my GPU more.)


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> I'm not even close... I guess my chip is on the much lower end. Even for my modest 4.4 I need to go over 1.2 vcore.
> 
> Kinda depressing. I got it to boot correctly and ran a few stress tests at 4.6Ghz but all the way at 1.4 vcore and that was just a little more than I wanted. The temps were in the mid 80's and I just won't really see the real world benefits with such a small increase in the OC....
> (I say this because for most of my uses - blender 3d and gaming I utilize my GPU more.)


Hey you gave it a go. What type cooler do you have if I may ask?


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have edited the original post. Due to my choice of words and I put the correct terms in place. Here is the link that you request. Skip to about 12.20 secs and watch for a few seconds.


+Rep









I'll see if he's made a guide for Lynnfield so I can adjust my overclocking.
Enabling both LLC and CPU Spread Spectrum didn't make much of a difference, my max stable OC is still 4 GHz (196*21). IMC doesn't peak as much as it used to though and Vcore is rock solid. IMC would jump all the way up to 1.56V which is no good. I set it to 1.4V and now it averages a bit over that (using HWiNFO64 to monitor).

But if you look at my Ram (signautre) it may be the reason my chip isn't OCing well (it could just be a pretty bad chip though). I heard that on the older sockets (mine included) it was best to have as less memory sticks as possible. So yeah, 4*1GB @1333MHz 1.5V may not be helping at all







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> I'm not even close... I guess my chip is on the much lower end. Even for my modest 4.4 I need to go over 1.2 vcore.
> 
> Kinda depressing. I got it to boot correctly and ran a few stress tests at 4.6Ghz but all the way at 1.4 vcore and that was just a little more than I wanted. The temps were in the mid 80's and I just won't really see the real world benefits with such a small increase in the OC....
> (I say this because for most of my uses - blender 3d and gaming I utilize my GPU more.)


You should add your rig to your signature so it's easier for us to access it's specifications.
Apparently you're using a H100i so yeah, I guess you could be pretty disapointed by those results :/.
Stress testing as in ? Prime Blend will take hours to reach max °C while IBT set to MAximum Ram and Xtreme mode will only take seconds. If you're using IBT then your CPU probably wouldn't go beyond 60-65°C gaming.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

And now that I discovered this thread, my rig is non-operational, so I can't prove my precisely 4GHz clock... oh well, maybe in the future I'll have the honor of belonging somewhere...


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wait ... 990FX was 2 years ago. OC'ing is not about being "easier" but how fun it is also the relative cost. With Intel Hassy/IB/SB you pretty much need a K chip and that is extra on top of the non-locked cpu cost which don't really deliver great performance to price ratio


You're looking at it at a personal level. You're WANTING it to be difficult so you have fun. Most other people that look at overclocking (I'm talking about the every day PC user, not the enthusiast) want it to boost their performance, they could care less about the "fun" a lot of enthusiasts find in overclocking. As I said before, as technology continues to advance and more and more people have access to PCs and the internet world wide, this is only to be expected.


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey you gave it a go. What type cooler do you have if I may ask?


Its an h100i so it keeps thing fairly frosty - under 70C in game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if he's made a guide for Lynnfield so I can adjust my overclocking.
> Enabling both LLC and CPU Spread Spectrum didn't make much of a difference, my max stable OC is still 4 GHz (196*21). IMC doesn't peak as much as it used to though and Vcore is rock solid. IMC would jump all the way up to 1.56V which is no good. I set it to 1.4V and now it averages a bit over that (using HWiNFO64 to monitor).
> 
> But if you look at my Ram (signautre) it may be the reason my chip isn't OCing well (it could just be a pretty bad chip though). I heard that on the older sockets (mine included) it was best to have as less memory sticks as possible. So yeah, 4*1GB @1333MHz 1.5V may not be helping at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You should add your rig to your signature so it's easier for us to access it's specifications.
> Apparently you're using a H100i so yeah, I guess you could be pretty disapointed by those results :/.
> Stress testing as in ? Prime Blend will take hours to reach max °C while IBT set to MAximum Ram and Xtreme mode will only take seconds. If you're using IBT then your CPU probably wouldn't go beyond 60-65°C gaming.


I'll do that!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Signing In

http://valid.canardpc.com/2896514

http://valid.canardpc.com/2896518


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> A little high on the volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k
> 
> Now time to unlock and see what happens




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidhanc*
> 
> Update here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found my multiplier limit.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894103
> 
> Yet to try getting clocks higher with the FSB.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*
> 
> How about some Haswell Hotness (yes I mean that literally) :
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894556




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Updating my entry if that's alright. I got my cpu up to 4.9GHz @ 1.32v with my temps around 65c with a h100i, pretty damn good if you ask me. 5GHz required me to go over 1.4 volts which I didn't feel comfortable doing so this is pretty much my max within reason http://valid.canardpc.com/2895247




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumb321*
> 
> New Fx6300 http://valid.canardpc.com/2895362



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3hflamu*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895419
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895419
> 
> 4.8 Is the highest I can get with fan cooling, do not want to push further unless on water though. If I had water cooling I'd set the volts to 1.52 and attempt a 5ghz clock.
> 
> But heres 4.7ghz, my 24/7 clock I use.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Different chip. He he
> 
> CPU-Z Validation




Needs to be in your OCN user name, check OP for more details

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I will update the list hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning first thing.
> 
> And here is my Phenom II x2 555 unlocked to Phenom II x4 B55 at 4.5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ihy9c8
> 
> Unfortunately not stable enough for any HWBot benches



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> a 4770K @4.4GHz ? Come on mate, show it some respect and push those clocks higher ^^.
> 
> Tried some of this "drag overclocking", turns out my chip truly is bad xD. Going single core isn't even worth it because it just doesn't like anything above x21. Here's the results I got:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895697
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895703
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895707
> 
> couldn't go any higher even @1.55 Vcore (safe limit is 1.4V) or on a single core. I'd just keep increasing the Vcore and try to get a 4.7-5 GHz validation but the only times I've seen or read about people going way over the safe limit they were using LN2 cooling and I don't know whether or not doing so damages the CPU so I didn't.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/psx0wq
> 
> yes?




Needs to be in your OCN user name, check OP for more details

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566 I am only 100 MHz away from the top spot but I think it may be out of my reach but going to keep trying.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> Sooooo I did just a little bit of playing around today - and I have to really thank you because I looked into what you said for just a few minutes and already have a little over 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895878




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Signing In
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2896514
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2896518


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Update: I got my 4770K to 4.6!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2896730


----------



## ACX770

Got the little bugger to 4.6Ghz. Trying to push more, but for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2896762


----------



## Shipw22

Unfortunately, I can't post a validation link because I did this on a computer without an OS, and I did this in the bios. But I was able to take my Pentium 4 2.80A processor up to 3999.8MHz.


----------



## Shadowline2553

New bios for my Saber... new OC... http://valid.canardpc.com/50mjwe


----------



## Stoffie22

HI,

Running this 24/7:

http://valid.canardpc.com/3rzzu7

Got it @ 5Ghz in the past, but got no validation. Only screenshot.


----------



## Buttsy

Sign me up guys

http://valid.canardpc.com/gsa8mv


----------



## marsey99

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897520

1st days play


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Sign me up guys
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gsa8mv


Your core voltage is at 1.76 - that is really high, you might want to think about backing that down a bit (under 1.5 for sure, but under 1.4 would be safer.)


----------



## ginger_nuts

If for everyday use, then yes it seems rather high, but if just for a validation it would be fine.

Also could just been reading wrong.


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/2896824


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2896824


Need the validation link







Check OP


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2896824

wrong link haha I was ment to put this one im tired ok







it is 2am e7200 4.18 can push higher but no need to


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> If for everyday use, then yes it seems rather high, but if just for a validation it would be fine.
> 
> Also could just been reading wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodies0351*
> 
> Your core voltage is at 1.76 - that is really high, you might want to think about backing that down a bit (under 1.5 for sure, but under 1.4 would be safer.)


Yeah my Vcore is def not that high guys. I have it running on adaptive voltage and set to 1.200v. I have a Maximus VI Extreme which comes with with the CPU-Z ROG version 1.63.0x64 which refuses to validate my settings, but shows what my Vcore is actually running at.

I had to download the latest CPU-Z to get my settings validated and this version won't show any other voltage than 1.76.

I have a 4770k batch no:L311B516 which hasn't clocked overly well for me, rock solid stable @ 4.2 - 1.200v. I have pushed it 4.4, 4.5, 4.6 over the last 24 hours but I can only get a stable 4.5 @ 1.365v. I'm happy with 4.2 for now, getting idle temps as low as 28c and as high as 34c, load temps of 65c


----------



## xStark

add me up please








http://valid.canardpc.com/2897814


----------



## Woodies0351

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Yeah my Vcore is def not that high guys. I have it running on adaptive voltage and set to 1.200v. I have a Maximus VI Extreme which comes with with the CPU-Z ROG version 1.63.0x64 which refuses to validate my settings, but shows what my Vcore is actually running at.
> 
> I had to download the latest CPU-Z to get my settings validated and this version won't show any other voltage than 1.76.
> 
> I have a 4770k batch no:L311B516 which hasn't clocked overly well for me, rock solid stable @ 4.2 - 1.200v. I have pushed it 4.4, 4.5, 4.6 over the last 24 hours but I can only get a stable 4.5 @ 1.365v. I'm happy with 4.2 for now, getting idle temps as low as 28c and as high as 34c, load temps of 65c


I didn't read a thing you said because your background









Hehe...
I'm using a Sabertooth and was only getting 4.4 stable - I'm not totally happy with that, but oh well. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> add me up please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897814



You're missing a couple MHz. (just saving nuts some time).


----------



## alancsalt

And not in your OCN user-name.....See the first post of this thread on how to do it right..


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And not in your OCN user-name.....See the first post of this thread on how to do it right..


that too, yeah. Less obvious but you're right ^^.

About that, is there anyway other than renaming your computer to set your OCN user name permanantly ?


----------



## alancsalt

Nope.


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> 
> You're missing a couple MHz. (just saving nuts some time).


sorry, i was not able to read the rules properly, i did not put in my OCN username
just did this today

4.3Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2897998


----------



## alancsalt

GINGER!

We have a winner.


----------



## Faks

http://valid.canardpc.com/sz9v05
Well this is how it looks 4ghz







:thumb:


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faks*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sz9v05
> Well this is how it looks 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


http://valid.canardpc.com/sz9v05 Post this link, not that BBcode thingy


----------



## Faks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sz9v05 Post this link, not that BBcode thingy


valid link
http://valid.canardpc.com/sz9v05


----------



## benjamen50

i5 3570K 4.7 Ghz OC:

Validation link: "http://valid.canardpc.com/g1l3d7"


----------



## steelkevin

Update, figured PCH actually mattered despite what I'd been reading and was able to boot @4528.06 MHz with a 1.15V PCH (this board won't let me go any higher):

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898155


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> sorry, i was not able to read the rules properly, i did not put in my OCN username
> just did this today
> 
> 4.3Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897998


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> GINGER!
> 
> We have a winner.


ginger what??

i dont get it xD


----------



## alancsalt

Ginger Nuts - the OP...


----------



## xStark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ginger Nuts - the OP...


ohw xD


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*
> 
> Update: I got my 4770K to 4.6!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2896730



Need the entire OCN user name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACX770*
> 
> Got the little bugger to 4.6Ghz. Trying to push more, but for now.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2896762




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> New bios for my Saber... new OC... http://valid.canardpc.com/50mjwe




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie22*
> 
> HI,
> 
> Running this 24/7:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3rzzu7
> 
> Got it @ 5Ghz in the past, but got no validation. Only screenshot.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Sign me up guys
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gsa8mv




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897520
> 
> 1st days play




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2896824
> 
> wrong link haha I was ment to put this one im tired ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is 2am e7200 4.18 can push higher but no need to




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> sorry, i was not able to read the rules properly, i did not put in my OCN username
> just did this today
> 
> 4.3Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897998




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faks*
> 
> valid link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sz9v05




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> i5 3570K 4.7 Ghz OC:
> 
> Validation link: "http://valid.canardpc.com/g1l3d7"




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Update, figured PCH actually mattered despite what I'd been reading and was able to boot @4528.06 MHz with a 1.15V PCH (this board won't let me go any higher):
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898155


----------



## steelkevin

Haha ginger, not that it matters but you've been accepting me every time I update my highest OC







.

I've heard that just like with GPUs, you get different results from one BIOS to another, could you enlighten me a bit on that please







? I just updated to the latest available BIOS as soon as I got my P7P55D thinking it would give me the best performance and features...


----------



## Jflisk

Hello all what do you need to as proof for me to join the club. I have a AMD FX9370 running at 4.7 GHZ. Thanks

I think this is what you might be looking for.

http://valid.canardpc.com/s4n9ch


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Hello all what do you need to as proof for me to join the club. I have a AMD FX9370 running at 4.7 GHZ. Thanks


It's all in the first post of this thread.


----------



## benjamen50

FYI: CPU-Z validation on full load/ stress test


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Hello all what do you need to as proof for me to join the club. I have a AMD FX9370 running at 4.7 GHZ. Thanks
> 
> I think this is what you might be looking for.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s4n9ch


heads up, the validation must be your OCN username.. So it should be "Jflisk" instead of "John PC"


----------



## stubass

Even tho there are some old FX CPU's with stock clocks of 4GHz and now we are seeing these new CPU's such as the FX 9370 with clocks of 4.4/4.7 i submit that in order to qualifies such chips should be overclocked above turbo speed or some value.


----------



## xStark

i want to update mine
from 4.3Ghz to 4.5









CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2898558
4 Hours Prime


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> FYI: CPU-Z validation on full load/ stress test


Nope, CPU-Z is fine. No need for full load/stress test
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Even tho there are some old FX CPU's with stock clocks of 4GHz and now we are seeing these new CPU's such as the FX 9370 with clocks of 4.4/4.7 i submit that in order to qualifies such chips should be overclocked above turbo speed or some value.


Maybe 4.8 would qualify already then








Quote:


> *I will accept validations of chips with a standard clock of 4Ghz or more, BUT this club is meant for absolute max overclock, so it must be at least 0.1Mhz higher then stock clocks. Suicide runs are the norm and stability isn't a requirement. As long as you can get Windows to load and run long enough to grab the required CPU-Z validation, it's stable enough for this club. You can disable Hyper Threading, cpu cores, and basically do whatever you need to do to get that validation. There is a separate Intel CPU Stable Overclock if you are looking for 24/7/365 stability. We have no problem adding those that are that stable, but that is not the main focus of this club.*


No one ever reads the OP ...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Check the OP.
Quote:


> *I will accept validations of chips with a standard clock of 4Ghz or more, BUT this club is meant for absolute max overclock, so it must be at least 0.1Mhz higher then stock clocks.*


This is intended as above a standard chips validation.

If not mistaken, CPUz will not validate the chip on a Turbo etc run. It needs to be a stable clock.

Edit: There is some helpful people on here.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> I will accept validations of chips with a standard clock of 4Ghz or more, BUT this club is meant for absolute max overclock, so it must be at least 0.1Mhz higher then stock clocks.


yes i did read this^^^^, I dont really agree with it for chips with stock clocks >= 4GHz but thems the rules i guess


----------



## Jflisk

Stock on a 9370 is 4.4GHZ the turbo core is an overclock to 4.7 and stays at 4.7 24 and 7 I can set the processor manually at 4.7 and it would be considered an overclock. Any more then 4.7 I am going to have a hole in my motherboard where the processor use to be or go find liquid nitrogen.









Validation with user id

http://valid.canardpc.com/m918ew


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Stock on a 9370 is 4.4GHZ the turbo core is an overclock to 4.7 and stays at 4.7 24 and 7 I can set the processor manually at 4.7 and it would be considered an overclock. Any more then 4.7 I am going to have a hole in my motherboard where the processor use to be or go find liquid nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation with user id
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m918ew


I dunno man, 4.8GHz is then what we consider a proper overclock. Just like saying FX4350 stock boost is 4.3GHz but you definitely must be 4.4GHz to join this club

I'm sure NH-D14 will handle a 4.8GHz if you change the fans or something. The stock fans might suffice even


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes i did read this^^^^, _I dont really agree with it for chips with stock clocks >= 4GHz but thems the rules i guess_


If you could let us now what you think would be more fair, I am more then happy to listen. I greatly respect every ones opinions and views.

I figure if you have a chip and only OC 0.1Mhz, so be it. Someone great like yourself will come along and smash it, given a chance.

I know it is the people above me on the lists that make me push the chips as hard as I can.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes i did read this^^^^, _I dont really agree with it for chips with stock clocks >= 4GHz but thems the rules i guess_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could let us now what you think would be more fair, I am more then happy to listen. I greatly respect every ones opinions and views.
> 
> I figure if you have a chip and only OC 0.1Mhz, so be it. Someone great like yourself will come along and smash it, given a chance.
> 
> I know it is the people above me on the lists that make me push the chips as hard as I can.
Click to expand...

I am not that great but trying/learning to be









As to rules it is not really my place to say, but maybe an OC of 100MHz over stock which should be easily achieved might work for such chips. As i think about it it is really a tough one to actually come up with something tho 0.1MHz over stock may even show in the validation without any overclocking at all and it is an overclocking club.... i think see what Mr Salt says


----------



## alancsalt

I was happy enough that ginger_nuts had drawn a line, because with chips running 4GHz or more at stock, seems like a line is needed. Sure, we may get a smart aleck posting 4000.1MHz because he can, and hopefully we could lol at that, but ideally it needs to be an *overclock* of 4GHz or more. I figure if that 4000.1MHz is at stock settings, then it isn't an overclock....

I was assuming that was the idea.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was happy enough that ginger_nuts had drawn a line, because with chips running 4GHz or more at stock, seems like a line is needed. *Sure, we may get a smart aleck posting 4000.1MHz because he can, and hopefully we could lol at that*, but ideally it needs to be an *overclock* of 4GHz or more. I *figure if that 4000.1MHz is at stock settings, then it isn't an overclock....*
> 
> I was assuming that was the idea.


Thats pretty much what i was thinking, i suppose the line is drawn and maybe keep it that way! I only brought it up because people could automatically qualify for the club without trying


----------



## alancsalt

Some chips it doesn't take much effort, but we know who those chips are.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Some chips it doesn't take much effort, but we know who those chips are.


True


----------



## xStark

and another update

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898611

once i get more fans, i''ll aim for something higher


----------



## Shipw22

Man I wish my old P4 system had a hard drive so I could load Windows. But even then I'm only able to crank out 3640MHz. Darn.


----------



## dgrona4411

http://valid.canardpc.com/x66s0j


----------



## yunshin

http://valid.canardpc.com/hgw9ai

I can push higher, but not sure if I want to... yet.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hgw9ai
> 
> I can push higher, but not sure if I want to... yet.


You know you want to, go on.....


----------



## lzf995

thanks ginger nuts


----------



## trapjaw72

I Got few great cpu myself my i5 2500k cpu at 4.8 ghz volts are 1.2.

This is my 2 i5 2500k cpu at 4.5 ghz volts are 1.164 Really lucky guy.


----------



## Schmuckley

1.8v and 4.6 :







:
You need something colder








build a bong..bag of ice


----------



## Majorhi

My HTPC

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> I Got few great cpu myself my i5 2500k cpu at 4.8 ghz volts are 1.2.
> 
> This is my 2 i5 2500k cpu at 4.5 ghz volts are 1.164 Really lucky guy.


Need the links, please. Otherwise I will not accept.


----------



## trapjaw72

they are in there already my friend. I was just showing them off was all.so please dont add them agin thank you......









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2866819

just to show I dont lie.please dont add them agin. thank you....


----------



## stubass

Sempie again
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899115
unlocked
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899102


----------



## KnownDragon

Got a new toy. http://valid.canardpc.com/q5kr91


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/jd9j4d Not familiar with this board or chip going to work on voltages before next attempt.


----------



## Jflisk

Ginger can I join the club now 4.8 ghz manually entered and stable. Thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/wmzac2


----------



## yunshin

*Update:*

http://valid.canardpc.com/610p7j

Prime95 stable, not too shabby.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> and another update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898611
> 
> once i get more fans, i''ll aim for something higher




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgrona4411*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x66s0j




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hgw9ai
> 
> I can push higher, but not sure if I want to... yet.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> My HTPC
> 
> CPU-Z Validation




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sempie again
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899115
> unlocked
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899102






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jd9j4d Not familiar with this board or chip going to work on voltages before next attempt.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Ginger can I join the club now 4.8 ghz manually entered and stable. Thanks
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wmzac2




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/610p7j
> 
> Prime95 stable, not too shabby.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hi!
My first ever overclock I did very quickly last night, ran p95 overnight and all fine and dandy.
i5 3570k @ 4.3GHz @ 1.184v
http://valid.canardpc.com/h2qalb
Will try for higher very soon I'm sure


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/va9wef

4140.13 MHz

E8400


----------



## KnownDragon

This is no easy task with this motherboard but after beating it around I was able to reach this, hope to reach further and be stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/fae14m


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Currently at 4.6GHz @ 1.3v still running P95, only been going about half an hour though http://valid.canardpc.com/e3rvnf


----------



## Tacoma

Would love to join club









http://valid.canardpc.com/2899831


----------



## AMDfanAMD

intel i5 4670k 4.6Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/a8nqpk


----------



## Tomlintm

im just here to update i furthered my overclock not by much but its stable and the ram is actully running at ddr3-1866 with 4 sticks now








http://valid.canardpc.com/0tyk6h


----------



## Shad0wSnipER

My 1st attempt at a manual overclock and managed a stable 4.5ghz for my lil 2500k XD. Hope this qualifies me for the club











Here is the link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2900286


----------



## EtoileYuki

http://valid.canardpc.com/rxr1ta

4.4GHz.. Sorry, no time for suicide runs.. Maybe this WE








At least, I can be proud that it is stable with a CM 212Evo @70C on load


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomlintm*
> 
> im just here to update i furthered my overclock not by much but its stable and the ram is actully running at ddr3-1866 with 4 sticks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should include the URL...


----------



## halsoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900188

[email protected] 4.6GHZ

Edit: Forgot to use the newest version, here's the correct link: http://valid.canardpc.com/kzx0r7


----------



## cgull

never thought this chip would make it.. just
q6600

http://valid.canardpc.com/y2udt5


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> never thought this chip would make it.. just
> q6600
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y2udt5


Good job!


----------



## raven113

Old dog new tricks, and thanks everyone for all the help

http://valid.canardpc.com/5xc41l


----------



## TELVM

http://valid.canardpc.com/phjngb


----------



## Tomlintm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You should include the URL...


what url


----------



## alancsalt

the url of your validation, the link.... (example: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297)


----------



## Tomlintm

i edited my post the url is there im sorry i totally forgot sorry i had to redo it still the same just from .6mhz to .8mhz it changes so i dont think it matters lol


----------



## cgull

1090t @ 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/48uf0u


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/x0a6vy


----------



## IKatar

i7 3770k
http://valid.canardpc.com/jnkcaw


----------



## MCEggrolls

Here ya go








http://valid.canardpc.com/vhammf


----------



## skitz9417

here my new cpu oc http://valid.canardpc.com/4nqegj


----------



## Majorhi

How about now? My HTPC

http://valid.canardpc.com/r85khs


----------



## 50shadesofray

http://valid.canardpc.com/vqak7d


----------



## IKatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/ubpd3f New OC


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/va9wef
> 
> 4140.13 MHz
> 
> E8400




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> This is no easy task with this motherboard but after beating it around I was able to reach this, hope to reach further and be stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/fae14m




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Currently at 4.6GHz @ 1.3v still running P95, only been going about half an hour though http://valid.canardpc.com/e3rvnf




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> Would love to join club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899831




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDfanAMD*
> 
> intel i5 4670k 4.6Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a8nqpk




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomlintm*
> 
> im just here to update i furthered my overclock not by much but its stable and the ram is actully running at ddr3-1866 with 4 sticks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0tyk6h




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shad0wSnipER*
> 
> My 1st attempt at a manual overclock and managed a stable 4.5ghz for my lil 2500k XD. Hope this qualifies me for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2900286




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rxr1ta
> 
> 4.4GHz.. Sorry, no time for suicide runs.. Maybe this WE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I can be proud that it is stable with a CM 212Evo @70C on load




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x0a6vy




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCEggrolls*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vhammf




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> here my new cpu oc http://valid.canardpc.com/4nqegj




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> How about now? My HTPC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r85khs




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vqak7d




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IKatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ubpd3f New OC


----------



## Majorhi

Black and Blue

http://valid.canardpc.com/rk2swi


----------



## thfallen

http://valid.canardpc.com/m143fx


----------



## cgull

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor stock 3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/3fz9gl


----------



## Rainbow Dash

AMD FX-6120 4.1GHz (3.5 stock)
http://valid.canardpc.com/44csp5


----------



## userman122

http://valid.canardpc.com/yzyhdx

i5-4670K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## marsey99

new cpu and new score for this thread









http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967


----------



## ProjectZero

New one for me too, first attempt at OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/62exzl

4820k @ 4.5Ghz ~20hrs Prime95 27.9

http://valid.canardpc.com/62exzl


----------



## Red1

i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/1f8ebb


----------



## userman122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> new cpu and new score for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967


Smooth OC man









What cooling?


----------



## ReXtN

OC Screenshot 4.7 Ghz.png 395k .png file

Hey! This is my 24/7 OC on my 2600K. The chip has been running on 4.7Ghz for allmost two years now, and the chip seems fine









It's not some crazy OC or something but it's good enough for 24/7








I have pushed it up to 4972Mhz stable before, and i was using it for about 4 days on that clock speed. Back then i had an air cooler so i had a bit hight temps with that OC...
But now i got a custom WC loop, and im going for 5+ Ghz this weekend








CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/cg8jgp


----------



## fido

ReXtN u r in 5 Ghz club XD why u came here to beet us in every category ?


----------



## benjamen50

I do recommend posting anything on or above 5 GHz in the 5 GHz club


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> ReXtN u r in 5 Ghz club XD why u came here to beet us in every category ?


Hey!

I posted my post int he 4Ghz Club yesterday while I was working (teamviwer) and later when i got home, i bumped it up to 5Ghz, and i posted my 5Ghz result in the 5Ghz club


----------



## ginger_nuts

Considering this is one of the older overclocking threads here at OCN, anything that meats the requirements are most invited.

No matter where else the validations are used.


----------



## alancsalt

Lot of people started overclocking with this thread I'd think...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Black and Blue
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rk2swi




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m143fx




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor stock 3ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3fz9gl




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> AMD FX-6120 4.1GHz (3.5 stock)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/44csp5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yzyhdx
> 
> i5-4670K @ 4.5GHz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> new cpu and new score for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> New one for me too, first attempt at OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/62exzl
> 
> 4820k @ 4.5Ghz ~20hrs Prime95 27.9
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/62exzl




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1f8ebb




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> OC Screenshot 4.7 Ghz.png 395k .png file
> 
> Hey! This is my 24/7 OC on my 2600K. The chip has been running on 4.7Ghz for allmost two years now, and the chip seems fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not some crazy OC or something but it's good enough for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pushed it up to 4972Mhz stable before, and i was using it for about 4 days on that clock speed. Back then i had an air cooler so i had a bit hight temps with that OC...
> But now i got a custom WC loop, and im going for 5+ Ghz this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/cg8jgp


----------



## Blanktac

What a good cheap cpu to overclock? :3


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanktac*
> 
> What a good cheap cpu to overclock? :3


AMD 6300 is good performance at a good price. or the AMD 955 black edition


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> new cpu and new score for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900967
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth OC man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling?
Click to expand...

it is in my sig dude.

thermalright ifx 14 now with 2 scythe sflex 1600 rpm fans


----------



## Thorteris

Does it count if I overclock a amd 8350 to 4ghz?


----------



## alancsalt

That's not an overclock. That's stock isn't it?

From the first post of this thread:
Quote:


> I will accept validations of chips with a standard clock of 4Ghz or more, BUT this club is meant for absolute max overclock, so it must be at least 0.1Mhz higher then stock clocks.


Please overclock it.


----------



## Buttsy

Hey Guys,

Been playing around with my 4770k, I've done a lot of reading and no one seems to have had any real luck with using the CPU Straps so I thought I would have a play with them.

I got a rock solid stable 4.5Ghz with a CPU Strap of 125Mhz @ 1.44v Manual voltage using x36 as a Core and UnCore/Ring Ratio. Temps are good as long as I'm not running IBT or P95. Playing GTA IV, Bioshock Infinite, GRID 2 and FarCry 3 it tops out at 85c. Idles around 45c.

So I'm Updating my score please Ginger 

http://valid.canardpc.com/xe2n0t

Once again tho my CPU-Z ROG is useless for validating but shows my correct voltages


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been playing around with my 4770k, I've done a lot of reading and no one seems to have had any real luck with using the CPU Straps so I thought I would have a play with them.
> 
> I got a rock solid stable 4.5Ghz with a CPU Strap of 125Mhz @ 1.44v Manual voltage using x36 as a Core and UnCore/Ring Ratio. Temps are good as long as I'm not running IBT or P95. Playing GTA IV, Bioshock Infinite, GRID 2 and FarCry 3 it tops out at 85c. Idles around 45c.
> 
> So I'm Updating my score please Ginger
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xe2n0t
> 
> Once again tho my CPU-Z ROG is useless for validating but shows my correct voltages


Holy hell mate, that's a really high vcore... Are you're you can't go lower? Anything >1.5 is suicide isn't it?

Update:
Nvm I didn't see the other cpuz.


----------



## sciencegey

This is surprisingly (for me







) stable with this OC for the fact I have only touched my multiplier.

http://valid.canardpc.com/tqgi4m


----------



## Eric335

Just did my first overclock ever! After having the PC for a year, finally got around to it. I can actually tell the difference, too. Love it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/4f9700



All i did was use the ROG / ASUS CPU Power-UP function. Basically it boosted v-core to 1.288 and a 42 multiplier. Temps stay around 60-72*C on Prime 95 blend 4 cores+itunes+email+MS Word, a max around 78*C. As Prime95 goes on the temps will swing from near-78 to high-50s. Not sure if thats normal. Tested for like 2 hours no problem, probably wont test it too much longer than that since its a conservative OC.

Ill have to dive into messing with it myself later. Are the only things i should be changing v-core and the multiplier?


----------



## Shad0wSnipER

Nice one dude! But rather high temps at times imo for normal day to day use. What cooling have you got on your cpu?

And i have to ask is that a still screen shot for your background or a live wallpaper that reads out your pc specs/usages to you????
It looks insane lol


----------



## DaveLT

Rainmeter lol i have it too


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Rainmeter lol i have it too


Hello fellow Rainmeter user, I see im not the only one


----------



## Shad0wSnipER

Awesome! thanks a lot guys


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shad0wSnipER*
> 
> Nice one dude! But rather high temps at times imo for normal day to day use. What cooling have you got on your cpu?
> 
> And i have to ask is that a still screen shot for your background or a live wallpaper that reads out your pc specs/usages to you????
> It looks insane lol


As the others have said, it is the Rainmeter 'Circular Updated' skin. I programmed it to have a bunch of programs on it, read out iTunes info, CPU/RAM usage, core-temp, and other stuff. Google the name of it for a download of the skin itself. Really neat., actually.

Also, as far as the OC goes, im using a Corsair H100 cooler, and it had a max of 78*C and often times ran around 55-65*C. In Arma3,GW2,BF3 i never see the temps go over 60-65*C on any core. Should i lower the VCORE? Im still rather new to OCing and am using the built-in CPU Power Up function of the ROG/ASUS boards


----------



## PedroC1999

My FX one, will upload my i7 one later...


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> My FX one, will upload my i7 one later...





Pretty sure they will ask for validation


----------



## ginger_nuts

PedroC1999 has the highest entry for the FX-6300 chip so far.


----------



## Marafice Eye

First go around with overclocking. Wanted 4.5 but couldn't get it stable, 4.4 locked during Prime95.

4.3 works though, and is quite stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/5s4k9v


----------



## benjamen50

Lol i7 4770k using 1.7 volts for the CPU?

To me that sounds like a unlucky chip, even though I've never actually over-clocked the i7 4770k, only used it


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> First go around with overclocking. Wanted 4.5 but couldn't get it stable, 4.4 locked during Prime95.
> 
> 4.3 works though, and is quite stable.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5s4k9v


Should just validate the 4.4Ghz, no need for stability, all I need is a validated validation.

Gees how many times can a person use a variation of the word validate in a post.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Lol i7 4770k using 1.7 volts for the CPU?
> 
> To me that sounds like a unlucky chip, even though I've never actually over-clocked the i7 4770k, only used it


That has to be reporting the voltage wrong lol. I have the voltage set to 1.250v, I didn't want to even TRY anything higher than 1.325. But idk, I've never OC'd anything before, first time trying it, so maybe it is using that much. Both the BIOS and HWMonitor report 1.250, not 1.7, so I really don't know

EDIT: After doing some research it seems that CPU-Z is displaying the INPUT voltage and not the actual CORE voltage, and my BIOS and HWMonitor ar correct in showing VCore as 1.250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Should just validate the 4.4Ghz, no need for stability, all I need is a validated validation.
> 
> Gees how many times can a person use a variation of the word validate in a post.


Nah, I'd rather validate the speed I'm actually running it at on a daily basis. I mean yeah I got 4.4 out of it, but if I started doing anything CPU heavy, it would just lock or BSOD. That's not what I personally consider something I want to validate lol. But that's me.


----------



## SLOWION

Been running my AMD A10-5800K @ 4.4GHz for a couple months now

http://valid.canardpc.com/2884526


----------



## DaveLT

I'm so happy now (well worth the 60$ i paid for it) Despite what it's ID is, it's a Xeon L5639
That magical 4GHz wasn't easy. Took me a while to figure out QPI/Vtt voltage was the problem that stopped me from getting past the Windows logo







(And then 2 subsequent BSODs on desktop allowed to be get through to be stable to validate in a file but ended up validating while @ 4GHz ...)
http://valid.canardpc.com/81gqa0


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm so happy now (well worth the 60$ i paid for it) Despite what it's ID is, it's a Xeon L5639
> That magical 4GHz wasn't easy. Took me a while to figure out QPI/Vtt voltage was the problem that stopped me from getting past the Windows logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And then 2 subsequent BSODs on desktop allowed to be get through to be stable to validate in a file but ended up validating while @ 4GHz ...)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/81gqa0


I wonder if you could run the Intel Burn Test on very high with at least 1 pass


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I wonder if you could run the Intel Burn Test on very high with at least 1 pass


For a westmere chip i doubt P95 would get lower temps than IBT but w/e
It was hardly stable anyway


----------



## PoormansPC

Achievement of today.

http://valid.canardpc.com/p8mxwa


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> That has to be reporting the voltage wrong lol. I have the voltage set to 1.250v, I didn't want to even TRY anything higher than 1.325. But idk, I've never OC'd anything before, first time trying it, so maybe it is using that much. Both the BIOS and HWMonitor report 1.250, not 1.7, so I really don't know
> 
> EDIT: After doing some research it seems that CPU-Z is displaying the INPUT voltage and not the actual CORE voltage, and my BIOS and HWMonitor ar correct in showing VCore as 1.250


Hey Marafice Eye, running a ROG M6Gene you wouldn't by any chance have CPU-Z ROG installed as well as vanilla CPU-Z? I have the same issue running an M6E, the ROG version won't validate an overclock because its version is outdated but the updated vanilla CPU-Z will. CPU-Z ROG shows my correct voltage but CPU-Z will show nothing but 1.76v no matter what.


----------



## alancsalt

Latest versions all here - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> That has to be reporting the voltage wrong lol. I have the voltage set to 1.250v, I didn't want to even TRY anything higher than 1.325. But idk, I've never OC'd anything before, first time trying it, so maybe it is using that much. Both the BIOS and HWMonitor report 1.250, not 1.7, so I really don't know
> 
> EDIT: After doing some research it seems that CPU-Z is displaying the INPUT voltage and not the actual CORE voltage, and my BIOS and HWMonitor ar correct in showing VCore as 1.250
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marafice Eye, running a ROG M6Gene you wouldn't by any chance have CPU-Z ROG installed as well as vanilla CPU-Z? I have the same issue running an M6E, the ROG version won't validate an overclock because its version is outdated but the updated vanilla CPU-Z will. CPU-Z ROG shows my correct voltage but CPU-Z will show nothing but 1.76v no matter what.
Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of that. I am running the ROG skinned CPU-Z, which validated my OC but is also displaying the 1.76v vcore, (which I know is wrong and is the CPU IN voltage.

Perhaps I'll try the non-skinned one and see. Not that it matters much since I know the voltage is ok. But I just found it strange.

I only have the ROG version installed though, not both.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Latest versions all here - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Hadn't thought of that. I am running the ROG skinned CPU-Z, which validated my OC but is also displaying the 1.76v vcore, (which I know is wrong and is the CPU IN voltage.
> 
> Perhaps I'll try the non-skinned one and see. Not that it matters much since I know the voltage is ok. But I just found it strange.
> 
> I only have the ROG version installed though, not both.


I just uninstalled both my CPU-Z ROG and the standard version, and installed both the new standard and ROG ones (versions 1.66.1 from the link alancsalt posted) and neither of them would report a correct vcore reading. Both of them are stuck on 1.76v.

However I uninstalled those just now and re-installed the ROG version that came with my M6E Driver disc (version 1.63.0) and it reports a correct vcore of 0.9/0.8v idle and 1.201v under load.

Has anyone else had this problem? Its really not too much of a problem for me, I have one version to give me correct readings and one to validate when I need. Just seems a bit odd.


----------



## alancsalt

If enough folks point it out to them they'll probably fix it in the next version of CPUZ...


----------



## wallawallaman

Hows this?

An more impractical cpu to overclock!

http://valid.canardpc.com/14fxv9

It is a qx9300 in a Dell M6400 with a Quadro FX3800m from a Dell M6500!

My "portable" machine.


----------



## JTHMfreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/dx6yg5


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dx6yg5


Is that the lowest you can get the Vcore? Just seems high to me.

My 3930k gets 4.6 at 1.32, just wanting to see the comparison to Ivy-e


----------



## JTHMfreak

You know, I haven't really tried. This is my first Intel build (loving Intel)and have not messed around too much. I have very little free time between work, wife, kid, and school. I am definitely going to play around some more when I have more time


----------



## benjamen50

When you have time adjust the CPU voltage down a notch and test for stability, as said in the guide


----------



## Eric335

For those of you with ROG mobos as well,
here is the ROG themed CPUZ. The link someone posted above had all the themes on the right hand side, just wanted to make sure you all saw it!

http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.66-rog-setup-en.exe

I have not been having any issues with VCORE or any other readings using that CPUZ version. (3570k)


----------



## leiflill

http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau

This is on a batch # L310B562
under a NZXT x60
34C idle
75c load


----------



## leiflill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leiflill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau
> 
> This is on a batch # L310B562
> under a NZXT x60
> 34C idle
> 75c load
> load


http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leiflill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau
> 
> This is on a batch # L310B562
> under a NZXT x60
> 34C idle
> 75c load


Please post the URL address link, as OCN imports that as a picture thus losing the link


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> For those of you with ROG mobos as well,
> here is the ROG themed CPUZ. The link someone posted above had all the themes on the right hand side, just wanted to make sure you all saw it!
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.66-rog-setup-en.exe
> 
> I have not been having any issues with VCORE or any other readings using that CPUZ version. (3570k)


I have been using it for a while , and it is sexy $_$


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leiflill*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Please post the URL address link, as OCN imports that as a picture thus losing the link


Make it easier for OP...

http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leiflill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau
> 
> This is on a batch # L310B562
> under a NZXT x60
> 34C idle
> 75c load


wow cooler awesome kickass the h100 :S


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been playing around with my 4770k, I've done a lot of reading and no one seems to have had any real luck with using the CPU Straps so I thought I would have a play with them.
> 
> I got a rock solid stable 4.5Ghz with a CPU Strap of 125Mhz @ 1.44v Manual voltage using x36 as a Core and UnCore/Ring Ratio. Temps are good as long as I'm not running IBT or P95. Playing GTA IV, Bioshock Infinite, GRID 2 and FarCry 3 it tops out at 85c. Idles around 45c.
> 
> So I'm Updating my score please Ginger
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xe2n0t
> 
> Once again tho my CPU-Z ROG is useless for validating but shows my correct voltages




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciencegey*
> 
> This is surprisingly (for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) stable with this OC for the fact I have only touched my multiplier.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tqgi4m



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Just did my first overclock ever! After having the PC for a year, finally got around to it. I can actually tell the difference, too. Love it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4f9700
> 
> 
> 
> All i did was use the ROG / ASUS CPU Power-UP function. Basically it boosted v-core to 1.288 and a 42 multiplier. Temps stay around 60-72*C on Prime 95 blend 4 cores+itunes+email+MS Word, a max around 78*C. As Prime95 goes on the temps will swing from near-78 to high-50s. Not sure if thats normal. Tested for like 2 hours no problem, probably wont test it too much longer than that since its a conservative OC.
> 
> Ill have to dive into messing with it myself later. Are the only things i should be changing v-core and the multiplier?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> First go around with overclocking. Wanted 4.5 but couldn't get it stable, 4.4 locked during Prime95.
> 
> 4.3 works though, and is quite stable.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5s4k9v




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Been running my AMD A10-5800K @ 4.4GHz for a couple months now
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884526




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm so happy now (well worth the 60$ i paid for it) Despite what it's ID is, it's a Xeon L5639
> That magical 4GHz wasn't easy. Took me a while to figure out QPI/Vtt voltage was the problem that stopped me from getting past the Windows logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And then 2 subsequent BSODs on desktop allowed to be get through to be stable to validate in a file but ended up validating while @ 4GHz ...)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/81gqa0




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoormansPC*
> 
> Achievement of today.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p8mxwa




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Hows this?
> 
> An more impractical cpu to overclock!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/14fxv9
> 
> It is a qx9300 in a Dell M6400 with a Quadro FX3800m from a Dell M6500!
> 
> My "portable" machine.


Every now and then there is a OC'd chip that amazes me











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dx6yg5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leiflill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau


The validation needs to be in your OCN username.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

would like to update mine please!








http://valid.canardpc.com/2depjm


----------



## leiflill

http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau
sorry


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leiflill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/21zqau
> sorry


Dude that still doesn't qualify, when you submit the validation you need it to have the same name as your OCN username 'leiflill' not 'leiflill13'


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Dude that still doesn't qualify, when you submit the validation you need it to have the same name as your OCN username 'leiflill' not 'leiflill13'


As long as his full OCN name was there, I think it counts.

Alancsalt and me would let that in


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As long as his full OCN name was there, I think it counts.
> 
> Alancsalt and me would let that in


He already submitted a verification with the name leiflill13 and got rejected. Doesn't matter what you an alancsalt would do lol


----------



## alancsalt

That's correct. Doesn't matter what I might do. Ginger Nuts is the OP and it's his call.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As long as his full OCN name was there, I think it counts.
> 
> Alancsalt and me would let that in
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> He already submitted a verification with the name leiflill13 and got rejected. Doesn't matter what you an alancsalt would do lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's correct. Doesn't matter what I might do. Ginger Nuts is the OP and it's his call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't mean to come across stubborn, arrogant or (any part of the human body anatomy) anything else. I figure it is the only way to confirm it belongs to the correct user.

Please forgive me, but I am open to find a more compatible and friendly means of identification.

It would be great to be able to link something like HWBot (any team) to our OCN account, because I am unfortunate enough to have too have two different usernames.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As long as his full OCN name was there, I think it counts.
> 
> Alancsalt and me would let that in
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> He already submitted a verification with the name leiflill13 and got rejected. Doesn't matter what you an alancsalt would do lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's correct. Doesn't matter what I might do. Ginger Nuts is the OP and it's his call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mean to come across stubborn, arrogant or (any part of the human body anatomy) anything else. I figure it is the only way to confirm it belongs to the correct user.
> 
> Please forgive me, but I am open to find a more compatible and friendly means of identification.
> 
> It would be great to be able to link something like HWBot (any team) to our OCN account, because I am unfortunate enough to have too have two different usernames.
Click to expand...

And that would have been acceptable for the past several years. In fact, the second paragraph of the original post states *"I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field."*. Unless you decided to change that without changing the first post then it definitely SHOULD be accepted.

I hate to step on your toes here though as I don't run the club any longer, but I really think that being that nitpicky about it is going to backfire on you, especially considering that it has become the defacto standard here at OCN to accept it. But then, there are some other changes that I think aren't in the best interest of this club.


----------



## cgull

For my 2c ... I'm with the ranga on this one. He's the boss, doing a great job, regular updates etc.
Besides , how difficult is it to change the username in CPU z


----------



## ginger_nuts

My thought was that BillyBob-PC would be allowed with a OCN username of BillyBob because CPUz automatically puts the -PC on the end. But if others believe I should allow BillyBobxxx-PC to join I can change my ways and apologise in a post.

I am not trying to change anything, this club is far older then my membership, and it is a honour to be the OP of it. Many skill full people are members of this club, I'm amazed also by how many people sign up membership and use this club as their first post as well. So it is far more important then I can probably imagine.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My thought was that BillyBob-PC would be allowed with a OCN username of BillyBob because CPUz automatically puts the -PC on the end. But if others believe I should allow BillyBobxxx-PC to join I can change my ways and apologise in a post.
> 
> I am not trying to change anything, this club is far older then my membership, and it is a honour to be the OP of it. Many skill full people are members of this club, I'm amazed also by how many people sign up membership and use this club as their first post as well. So it is far more important then I can probably imagine.


dude the rules are the rules and they have been since day one, they are very easy to follow:

1. get your cpu to 4ghz
2. validate it on cpuz in your oc.net name.
3. past a link to the submission in here.

simples.

if they cant be arsed to do that why should you bothered to edit the op for them?

good going on keeping it upto date too, keep up the good work


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> dude the rules are the rules and they have been since day one, they are very easy to follow:
> 
> 1. get your cpu to 4ghz
> 2. validate it on cpuz in your oc.net name.
> 3. past a link to the submission in here.
> 
> simples.
> 
> if they cant be arsed to do that why should you bothered to edit the op for them?
> 
> good going on keeping it upto date too, keep up the good work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> For my 2c ... I'm with the ranga on this one. He's the boss, doing a great job, regular updates etc.
> Besides , how difficult is it to change the username in CPU z


I know I have only posted in this forum a few times but I completely agree with you guys.

It can't be that freaking hard to follow a few simple rules to post your score. Its not difficult at all. If you have taken the time to overclock your rig (suicide or stable) then for god sake how hard is it to have you OC.Net name and only that in the validation.

C'mon guys it's not that hard. Do it once, do it properly. The greater bulk of us can follow the instructions as laid out in the OP. Ginger does a fantastic job with this club, just be helpful. Just think if the boot was on the other foot and you started out a club and people wouldn't follow your rules or instructions.

To me your just being painful or lazy.

Just my 2c.

Keep up the good work Ginger, it's appreciated


----------



## JTHMfreak

What is the line I incorporate into my sig, did not see it in the beginning.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What is the line I incorporate into my sig, did not see it in the beginning.


Code:



Code:


[center] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4-ghz-overclock-club]:clock: [b]_.=4 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b] :clock:[/URL] [/center]

*_.=4 GHz Overclock Club=._*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My thought was that BillyBob-PC would be allowed with a OCN username of BillyBob because CPUz automatically puts the -PC on the end. But if others believe I should allow BillyBobxxx-PC to join I can change my ways and apologise in a post.
> 
> I am not trying to change anything, this club is far older then my membership, and it is a honour to be the OP of it. Many skill full people are members of this club, I'm amazed also by how many people sign up membership and use this club as their first post as well. So it is far more important then I can probably imagine.


You are running the club now so you get to set the rules. I just think that you just need to make it clear in the original post as to what you will and will not accept for the user name. That's why I placed that in the first post so that people knew what to expect. I don't think it's fair to have it say one thing in the first post but go by something more restrictive in practice.


----------



## cgull

my new toy

http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0


----------



## amd4Fun8320

my mark http://valid.canardpc.com/7xk0lu


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4Fun8320*
> 
> my mark http://valid.canardpc.com/7xk0lu


nice, almost in the 2ghz club









my next amd cpu will be a 6300, so I can also get over 5giggles.. already have 940 and 1090t


----------



## Blanktac

What motherboard is good and cheap for over clocking on an mini-itx platform?


----------



## Eric335

Hey OCN,

Im currently using the auto-OC function off my ROG board but I believe it is running a little too toasty for the clock its at (esp with a H100). What kind of vcore would i need to maintain 4.2ghz on a 3570k with a H100? Right now i believe its 1.288 i believe


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanktac*
> 
> What motherboard is good and cheap for over clocking on an mini-itx platform?


You should create a new thread for this. Btw you should also mention the chip being used as well as the main purpose for the PC.


----------



## benjamen50

Asus-ITX p8 series may be a good choice for you


----------



## ginger_nuts

I have updated the OP to now read;
Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors.


Do people think that it is easily understood? Is it fair?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have updated the OP to now read;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think that it is easily understood? Is it fair?
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have updated the OP to now read;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think that it is easily understood? Is it fair?
Click to expand...

Yes - Easy, and fair.


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/vzqvk9

really wanted 4.7..


----------



## JayKthnx

updated specs on my oc. seems like I have a terrible chip. takes way more voltage for stability than I think it should for the clock speeds I'm getting.

validation


----------



## Dogmatic34

http://valid.canardpc.com/l87a6r
2600 at 4.0Ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have updated the OP to now read;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think that it is easily understood? Is it fair?
Click to expand...

Looks good to me. That should clear up any confusion and seems quite fair to me. Good job dude.


----------



## JayKthnx

at 14 hours now running prime95 torture test. I guess it's good to go.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> nice, almost in the 2ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my next amd cpu will be a 6300, so I can also get over 5giggles.. already have 940 and 1090t


What did you get the 1090t up to? I had mine at 4.1 before I fried the board.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2k6l8l
@el gappo
hm..I don't think that was done right








Haha!


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What did you get the 1090t up to? I had mine at 4.1 before I fried the board.


I got the 1090 up to 4.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/48uf0u

might get more on a different board, thinking about getting a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3


----------



## Eric335

Newest OC:

*3570k @ 4.5Ghz using 1.190v using a Corsair H100/ASUS Maximums V Formula Board*

http://valid.canardpc.com/ruwkks

Decided to ditch the auto-OC and adjust voltages/multipliers myself. Much better results. wasnt 100% stable but with a little bit more voltage it will be. Still have plenty of room left to go thermally. Might try for some 4.7+ to see if i can









edit: the auto-voltage boost bumped it to 1.20v. Is there a way to turn off the auto-over-volt on the ASUS Maximus V Formula boards?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Newest OC:
> 
> *3570k @ 4.5Ghz using 1.190v using a Corsair H100/ASUS Maximums V Formula Board*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ruwkks
> 
> Decided to ditch the auto-OC and adjust voltages/multipliers myself. Much better results. wasnt 100% stable but with a little bit more voltage it will be. Still have plenty of room left to go thermally. Might try for some 4.7+ to see if i can


Nice!


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Nice!


Thanks! I owe any and all OCing ability to you and your instructions! Your the bomb


----------



## SavageBrat

think I got it right,, http://valid.canardpc.com/x7gaw2, next is a 6300..


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Newest OC:
> 
> *3570k @ 4.5Ghz using 1.190v using a Corsair H100/ASUS Maximums V Formula Board*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ruwkks
> 
> Decided to ditch the auto-OC and adjust voltages/multipliers myself. Much better results. wasnt 100% stable but with a little bit more voltage it will be. Still have plenty of room left to go thermally. Might try for some 4.7+ to see if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the auto-voltage boost bumped it to 1.20v. Is there a way to turn off the auto-over-volt on the ASUS Maximus V Formula boards?


1.2 is already good anyway. I think ... How about setting it to offset? 1.2 might just be LLC kicking in


----------



## Modest Mouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Thanks! I owe any and all OCing ability to you and your instructions! Your the bomb


Proof of dougb62's skill or it didn't happen


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.canardpc.com/qr98z4

My FX6300.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qr98z4
> 
> My FX6300.


MOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> would like to update mine please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2depjm




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> my new toy
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4Fun8320*
> 
> my mark http://valid.canardpc.com/7xk0lu




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vzqvk9
> 
> really wanted 4.7..




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> updated specs on my oc. seems like I have a terrible chip. takes way more voltage for stability than I think it should for the clock speeds I'm getting.
> 
> validation




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogmatic34*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l87a6r
> 2600 at 4.0Ghz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2k6l8l
> @el gappo
> hm..I don't think that was done right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Newest OC:
> 
> *3570k @ 4.5Ghz using 1.190v using a Corsair H100/ASUS Maximums V Formula Board*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ruwkks
> 
> Decided to ditch the auto-OC and adjust voltages/multipliers myself. Much better results. wasnt 100% stable but with a little bit more voltage it will be. Still have plenty of room left to go thermally. Might try for some 4.7+ to see if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the auto-voltage boost bumped it to 1.20v. Is there a way to turn off the auto-over-volt on the ASUS Maximus V Formula boards?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> think I got it right,, http://valid.canardpc.com/x7gaw2, next is a 6300..




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qr98z4
> 
> My FX6300.


----------



## Dogmatic34

Sorry, If I'm nagging, but it's a non K 2600.







You listed me under the 2600k category.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogmatic34*
> 
> Sorry, If I'm nagging, but it's a non K 2600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You listed me under the 2600k category.


Very sorry, I will fix as soon as I get back home.

Fixed, very sorry


----------



## hmanlow

*_.=4 GHz Overclock Club=._* 

Hello... can i join this club?



























































































do i qualify?



*_.=4 GHz Overclock Club=._*


----------



## hmanlow

4.6ghz..????????









since im still using air cooling system, i DONT have the guts to push it more than 4.4ghz..

ok, i will try to push it a bit more by time to time.. .. will keep it posted here ...


----------



## Modest Mouse

Awww cmon hmanlow I had my 2500k on an Evo 212+ and had it up to 4.8ghz before temps started to get a little high for my taste. Even then I still had room to wiggle a bit







Then again I don't live in Malaysia...


----------



## hmanlow

ok.. then, 4.5ghz HERE I COME !!!!!!!!!









BRB..


----------



## bandots

hi bro this is my validation enjoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/rzxg8h


----------



## hmanlow

PICTURE 1 >> Everything's NORMAL ( 4.5ghz ) 

BUT SUDDENLY ............

PICTURE 2 >>> 4.5ghz dropped to 3.8ghz & multiplier also dropped from x22.5 to x19 

I DID TURN OFF / DISABLE THE *TURBO-CORE* OPTION IN THE BIOS.. BUT IT STILL HAPPENS......






























Any Suggestion why it happened..???


----------



## hmanlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Awww cmon hmanlow I had my 2500k on an Evo 212+ and had it up to 4.8ghz before temps started to get a little high for my taste. Even then I still had room to wiggle a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I don't live in Malaysia...


nowadays, Malaysia keep getting warmer and warmer ... mostly during day-time..

only during the night gets a cool breeze.. sometimes


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg






Nice


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


Well damn


----------



## benjamen50

Man 5 ghz on a intel core 2 quad, pretty crazy. I couldn't get that same CPU even past 3.2 ghz....


----------



## ginger_nuts

Schmuckley has some very impressive entries. If you load the google doc and search for their name, I think everyone will be impressed.

It is always a WOW to see their entries.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Schmuckley has some very impressive entries. If you load the google doc and search for their name, I think everyone will be impressed.
> 
> It is always a WOW to see their entries.


you're right, and he likes both kinds, country and western


----------



## hmanlow

NEW ENTRY ---- username : hmanlow ---- AMD FX 4100 @ 4515.59 MHz ( 22.5 x 200.69 MHz ) --- 1.404 Volts

ID: 3026681 [8im8g4]

http://valid.canardpc.com/8im8g4


----------



## FriskyGrub

Update meeee!
http://valid.canardpc.com/dj2cvm


----------



## bandots

Hi man , why u dont update my name i thought you update every day


----------



## alancsalt

Not necessarily, but it does get updated fairly often. Some threads only get updated every three weeks..


----------



## fido

^

LOL forum moderator , no wonder Look at sig rig


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandots*
> 
> hi bro this is my validation enjoy
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rzxg8h




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg




Very impressive, once again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmanlow*
> 
> NEW ENTRY ---- username : hmanlow ---- AMD FX 4100 @ 4515.59 MHz ( 22.5 x 200.69 MHz ) --- 1.404 Volts
> 
> ID: 3026681 [8im8g4]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8im8g4




Please check the OP for instructions on making a valid entry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriskyGrub*
> 
> Update meeee!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dj2cvm


----------



## bandots

my 3570k OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/a6tlqr


----------



## nickcnse

my submission:

i5 3570k @ 4.5 ghz
MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming

http://valid.canardpc.com/1qir6m


----------



## hmanlow

New Entry

http://valid.canardpc.com/i91xij


----------



## Shipw22

So close.... http://valid.canardpc.com/hbiwe5


----------



## selk22

And yet so far









Nice OC mate. I bet you can get it higher though!


----------



## Shipw22

I can, but right around 3.5ish GHz I get driver protection errors.


----------



## selk22

Still an impressive OC on that CPU! Good work buddy


----------



## Jormapaappa

Can be deleted

And the original "wrong" post I posted here. It was my mistake, I thought accidentally this was 1ghz oc club:

http://aijaa.com/QL00k8#zoom

God, I was so close to reach 1ghz







Well, this one was my best and the cpu is now dead and mb half-dead. Cooling: stock.

Originally my superpi test


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Still an impressive OC on that CPU! Good work buddy


Thanks!







I'll try to bump it up more this weekend. Darn school. ;D


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/36fgqf

just squeezed it in


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/36fgqf
> 
> just squeezed it in


we want to see your sig rig







not that core 2 Quad


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> we want to see your sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that core 2 Quad


You mean these puppies?
http://valid.canardpc.com/m0wvyt

http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0

I still like to have fun with the rest of the litter
got some skt478 stuff I'd still o/c if my ic7 wasn't playing up
set up a haf xb as a test bench with an aio thermaltake water 2.0 extreme so I can o/c different rigs, this week its skt 775, next I'll probably try the 1090t... soon I want an amd 6300 with 990fx board so i can crack 5ghz again

good times


----------



## stubass

Here is an epic DICE fail







6-7hours and 6KG of DICE to get such a poor result








http://valid.canardpc.com/d3wilm

The chip just scaled like garbage no matter what I did











better results on air lol


----------



## davcc22

i got my fx4130 out to 4.00ghz


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandots*
> 
> my 3570k OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a6tlqr




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> my submission:
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.5 ghz
> MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1qir6m




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmanlow*
> 
> New Entry
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i91xij




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/36fgqf
> 
> just squeezed it in
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> You mean these puppies?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m0wvyt
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0
> 
> I still like to have fun with the rest of the litter
> got some skt478 stuff I'd still o/c if my ic7 wasn't playing up
> set up a haf xb as a test bench with an aio thermaltake water 2.0 extreme so I can o/c different rigs, this week its skt 775, next I'll probably try the 1090t... soon I want an amd 6300 with 990fx board so i can crack 5ghz again
> 
> good times
Click to expand...

2x 

Some impressive work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Here is an epic DICE fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-7hours and 6KG of DICE to get such a poor result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d3wilm
> 
> The chip just scaled like garbage no matter what I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better results on air lol


6Kg of DICE, boy thats a big day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> i got my fx4130 out to 4.00ghz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q


Top two places


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q


I'll add mine too since I never did...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473

you still got some work to do there Schmuck.... and mine was on Dice not LN2...


----------



## davcc22

update me its stable too


----------



## brazilianloser

Well I guess I will join the club even thou all I did so far in the wait for my water loop was increase the multiplier nothing else









http://valid.canardpc.com/vs4b38


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well I guess I will join the club even thou all I did so far in the wait for my water loop was increase the multiplier nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vs4b38


\








nice but I am sure with H110 you can go way higher I have h100 and reach 4.6GHz with just pull so push/pull with better fans am sure can reach 4.7Ghz, and for your H110 u might hit 4.8ghz

but 4.2 that is a start I started with 4.0 I was super scared lol even used Asus software to do auto thing didn't want to try myself to put numbers


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice but I am sure with H110 you can go way higher I have h100 and reach 4.6GHz with just pull so push/pull with better fans am sure can reach 4.7Ghz, and for your H110 u might hit 4.8ghz
> 
> but 4.2 that is a start I started with 4.0 I was super scared lol even used Asus software to do auto thing didn't want to try myself to put numbers


Yeah I am aware. I just don't like messing with over clock during a work in process built. Hence the ocasional that didn't require any other increase other than increasing the multiplier. Once the system is done and I am pleased I will push the poor thing far and far until I finally get worried about it.


----------



## stubass

Feels like it could be a nice chip this time








C2D E8200 using just a CM seidon 120M
http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5

This is a saved profile before I put it under DICE next week


----------



## fido

what is DICE ?

omg so many got I7 3770k in this thread and they all overclocked more then me 4.6ghz :S I must go agian have to reach 5Ghz at least not many will be over my score that way


----------



## stubass

DICE is Dry Ice









Go for it, hit 5GHz + and remember that is doesnt have to be stable, just as long as you can validate it


----------



## Eric335

*UPDATE:*
Hello there OCN,

Today i come to you with proof that you should never use the ASUS CPU Level Up software! At the start of my OCing hobby I used this feature and it gave me 1.288v for 4.2Ghz. I didnt dare use this software for 4.4 or 4.6 in fear of the temps it would cause (4.2Ghz hit 75C max).

*ASUS Auto-OC:* 4.2Ghz @ 1.288v
*New 4.2Ghz Overclock:* 4.2Ghz @ 1.080v (max temp around 55C +/- 3C per core) ~ http://valid.canardpc.com/aylajj ~

Thats a savings of 0.2v! My temps went down nearly 20*C at 100% load







Thanks OCN for showing me how to OC the right way! I was able to get stable at 1.07v but decided to keep it at 1.08v so that i wouldnt have to worry about BSODing in something important, ever. I might try getting even lower voltages, but for now I am proud of the significant drop I achieved. I could probably play games and be completely fine around 1.065v or lower and will try that later. For now, Im going to try for 4.8Ghz!

EDIT:

*New Highest OC:*
4.8Ghz @ 1.4v
http://valid.canardpc.com/fqzsmt

-E


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I'll add mine too since I never did...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473
> 
> you still got some work to do there Schmuck.... and mine was on Dice not LN2...


Just a little higher I see











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> update me its stable too


Sure



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well I guess I will join the club even thou all I did so far in the wait for my water loop was increase the multiplier nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vs4b38




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Feels like it could be a nice chip this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2D E8200 using just a CM seidon 120M
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5
> 
> This is a saved profile before I put it under DICE next week


That's impressive for water











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> Hello there OCN,
> 
> Today i come to you with proof that you should never use the ASUS CPU Level Up software! At the start of my OCing hobby I used this feature and it gave me 1.288v for 4.2Ghz. I didnt dare use this software for 4.4 or 4.6 in fear of the temps it would cause (4.2Ghz hit 75C max).
> 
> *ASUS Auto-OC:* 4.2Ghz @ 1.288v
> *New 4.2Ghz Overclock:* 4.2Ghz @ 1.080v (max temp around 55C +/- 3C per core) ~ http://valid.canardpc.com/aylajj ~
> 
> Thats a savings of 0.2v! My temps went down nearly 20*C at 100% load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks OCN for showing me how to OC the right way! I was able to get stable at 1.07v but decided to keep it at 1.08v so that i wouldnt have to worry about BSODing in something important, ever. I might try getting even lower voltages, but for now I am proud of the significant drop I achieved. I could probably play games and be completely fine around 1.065v or lower and will try that later. For now, Im going to try for 4.8Ghz!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> *New Highest OC:*
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.4v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fqzsmt
> 
> -E


----------



## benjamen50

It's annoying how the CPU voltage needs to put up a notch when it comes to summer or when the CPU gets older to keep stability


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> Hello there OCN,
> 
> Today i come to you with proof that you should never use the ASUS CPU Level Up software! At the start of my OCing hobby I used this feature and it gave me 1.288v for 4.2Ghz. I didnt dare use this software for 4.4 or 4.6 in fear of the temps it would cause (4.2Ghz hit 75C max).
> 
> *ASUS Auto-OC:* 4.2Ghz @ 1.288v
> *New 4.2Ghz Overclock:* 4.2Ghz @ 1.080v (max temp around 55C +/- 3C per core) ~ http://valid.canardpc.com/aylajj ~
> 
> Thats a savings of 0.2v! My temps went down nearly 20*C at 100% load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks OCN for showing me how to OC the right way! I was able to get stable at 1.07v but decided to keep it at 1.08v so that i wouldnt have to worry about BSODing in something important, ever. I might try getting even lower voltages, but for now I am proud of the significant drop I achieved. I could probably play games and be completely fine around 1.065v or lower and will try that later. For now, Im going to try for 4.8Ghz!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> *New Highest OC:*
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.4v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fqzsmt
> 
> -E


Hey! Great!!


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Hey! Great!!


Thanks doug! I owe ya


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Thanks doug! I owe ya


Nah! That's what we're all here for!


----------



## davcc22

update me agane it valadted but then i coped the blue screan of death http://valid.canardpc.com/ueelbc


----------



## esqueue

http://valid.canardpc.com/zfgms3

just realized that I'm overclocked. The bios auto did it when I hit set for optimal settings.


----------



## Dogmatic34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zfgms3
> 
> just realized that I'm overclocked. The bios auto did it when I hit set for optimal settings.


The bios messing around with the base-clock probably isn't too good.


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogmatic34*
> 
> The bios messing around with the base-clock probably isn't too good.


Yeah, you should be able to hit 4Ghz without touching the base clock


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zfgms3
> 
> just realized that I'm overclocked. The bios auto did it when I hit set for optimal settings.


leave bclk at 100, change multi to 42, call it a day. easy to do a few more tweaks for optimization and what not, but that's the gist of hitting 4.2 on ivy bridge.


----------



## sonsyskyes

you are right,Rocker delMaL i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz.thank you


----------



## MUnitoon

here's my link









http://valid.canardpc.com/qpztt5


----------



## esqueue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogmatic34*
> 
> The bios messing around with the base-clock probably isn't too good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Yeah, you should be able to hit 4Ghz without touching the base clock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> leave bclk at 100, change multi to 42, call it a day. easy to do a few more tweaks for optimization and what not, but that's the gist of hitting 4.2 on ivy bridge.


Oh wow, thanks for the response and help.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2irqu1


----------



## stubass

Best I could pull out of this chip!








http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best I could pull out of this chip!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## benjamen50

Is that temperature reading correct? 27C on 1.712v?


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui


----------



## Johnny Rook

I submitted this ages ago (http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club/7360#post_17602779) but, it seams it didn't make its way through the Official club's listings so, I submit yet, again:

CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Core : Bloomfield (45 nm) / Stepping : D0
*Freq : 4515.12 MHz (215.01 * 21)*
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : X58A-UD7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384998

Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I submitted this ages ago (http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club/7360#post_17602779) but, it seams it didn't make its way through the Official club's listings so, I submit yet, again:
> 
> CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
> Core : Bloomfield (45 nm) / Stepping : D0
> *Freq : 4515.12 MHz (215.01 * 21)*
> MB Brand : Gigabyte
> MB Model : X58A-UD7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384998
> 
> Thank you


And you won't make the cut this time either. It appears that you didn't bother to read the rules for submission in the first post or you would have known that you needed to use your OCN User Name in the Submitted By field of the CPU-Z validation. That's why you weren't added. Plus the club was in a state of transition to Google Docs and a new owner.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> And you won't make the cut this time either. It appears that you didn't bother to read the rules for submission in the first post or you would have known that you needed to use your OCN User Name in the Submitted By field of the CPU-Z validation. That's why you weren't added. Plus the club was in a state of transition to Google Docs and a new owner.


Well, it seams the first "owner" didn't interpreted the rule as literally as you and "new owner", as it seams, because, I was listed before, when there was one big list only. It seams the fact that it states "Johnny's Gaming Rig" in the submission and my nick being Johnny Rook was "proof" enough the system is mine. Anyways, you know what? Given a better thought, I don't care anymore. I just do not care. 4 years older and all this start to seam like e-peen stuff... worthless.
Thanks for the explaining details you gave; always welcome.


----------



## JayKthnx

typically people that write a response do so because they care.


----------



## dougb62

^^This.


----------



## esqueue

You do *SEEM* to care.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is that temperature reading correct? 27C on 1.712v?


No the temp is not reading correctly. Seems every validation I did that day the cpuz temp reading was the same plus was using DICE


----------



## alancsalt

I think very few boards can read sub zero..


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think very few boards can read sub zero..


So true... ^^^ This new temp feature on CPU-z does some wierd readings too. I think the celly D I posted in your 5GHz club reported like -1^C in the validation with an AIO









Ginger you might aswell add the celly as well
http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z


----------



## ginger_nuts

My apologies people, for I am having some connection issues with my Internet today.

I will update as soon as I get it sorted.

In the meantime keep overclocking.


----------



## benjamen50

It took me months to get a overclock stable, I'd never thought it would take this long.


----------



## Mike813

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/352p85

might try to push it more when i change the fans.


----------



## JayKthnx

Changed to an i7 on my main rig. slapped the i5 into my sff. Update my entry, please. Will edit this post in about an hour or so once I get my sff up and running for an update on my i5. Thanks in advance.

edit: cba to validate through linux right now. lol.


----------



## esqueue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Changed to an i7 on my main rig. slapped the i5 into my sff. Add this entry, please. will edit this post in about an hour or so once I get my sff up and running for an update on my i5. Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately posts haven't been updated in quite a while. Op had computer issues.


----------



## davidelite10

http://valid.canardpc.com/6duktq


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> Unfortunately posts haven't been updated in quite a while. Op had computer issues.


Been told my home Internet will be fixed in about 48 hours or so









Then I will catch up


----------



## esqueue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Been told my home Internet will be fixed in about 48 hours or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I will catch up


Man, handle your business. I'm glad you responded but we can wait. Good luck.


----------



## stubass

These things happen ginger, you always do a good job managing this club anyway


----------



## alancsalt

If you ever need a fill-in... when probs/hols or such are happening


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6duktq


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Been told my home Internet will be fixed in about 48 hours or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I will catch up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6duktq


You better mister mister. I need to be on that list sporting that beautiful 4ghz tag!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey nuts ow is ya ?

2nd 3930k.......

http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu









3rd 3820.........

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325


----------



## fido

wow that 3930k at 5.3Ghz


----------



## ginger_nuts

*Sorry for the delay, but up and playing now*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> update me agane it valadted but then i coped the blue screan of death http://valid.canardpc.com/ueelbc




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUnitoon*
> 
> here's my link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qpztt5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for the response and help.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2irqu1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best I could pull out of this chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I submitted this ages ago (http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club/7360#post_17602779) but, it seams it didn't make its way through the Official club's listings so, I submit yet, again:
> 
> CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
> Core : Bloomfield (45 nm) / Stepping : D0
> *Freq : 4515.12 MHz (215.01 * 21)*
> MB Brand : Gigabyte
> MB Model : X58A-UD7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384998
> 
> Thank you




Check the first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So true... ^^^ This new temp feature on CPU-z does some wierd readings too. I think the celly D I posted in your 5GHz club reported like -1^C in the validation with an AIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger you might aswell add the celly as well
> http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> Update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/352p85
> 
> might try to push it more when i change the fans.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6duktq




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey nuts ow is ya ?
> 
> 2nd 3930k.......
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd 3820.........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325


2x

I added these as new chips, as I figure you probably wouldn't want to update with a lesser OC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You figured RIGHT nuts Updated 3930k.......

http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You figured RIGHT nuts Updated 3930k.......
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Goldy, nice one matey


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey Goldy, nice one matey


Thanks there Reppy










You've been doing quite well for yourself 5gig vals from crap chips LOL


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey Goldy, nice one matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks there Reppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been doing quite well for yourself 5gig vals from crap chips LOL
Click to expand...

HAHAHA... this week will be different. Not a 5GHz chip maybe a 4GHz chip but over 100% OC... so close on just on an 120mm AIO


----------



## Dreamcatcher83

http://valid.canardpc.com/94v1r0

Updated Validation


----------



## SolidScorpion

http://valid.canardpc.com/x3ld1m

The validation. Sufficient yes?


----------



## DJ4g63t

My HTPC with an E8500 and an old Gigabyte P35 mobo I had sitting in my basement for years







All this on a Hyper 212. I'm actually quite surprised. This mobo and Hyper 212 combo also drove a Q6600 up to 3.4GHz without breaking a sweat.

http://valid.canardpc.com/dscl15

Just ran a quick IBT just to show max temps (20C ambient). I never see over 50C under normal use.


----------



## InsideJob

Here's my new FX-6300 under a Cooler Master Hyper 212. Voltage peaks up to 1.39v under heavy load. Loving this chip though









http://valid.canardpc.com/42uqkb
http://valid.canardpc.com/42uqkb


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Here's my new FX-6300 under a Cooler Master Hyper 212. Voltage peaks up to 1.39v under heavy load. Loving this chip though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/42uqkb
> http://valid.canardpc.com/42uqkb






Nice iv really been wanting to pick up this chip to play with and use for a 2nd rig. How are the temps on that cooler? Thats the exact one im looking at.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Changed to an i7 on my main rig. slapped the i5 into my sff. Update my entry, please. Will edit this post in about an hour or so once I get my sff up and running for an update on my i5. Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit: cba to validate through linux right now. lol.


can I get this update added to the list?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> can I get this update added to the list?


Very sorry, I must of accidently missed it







I will fix asap


----------



## Slyr7.62

Intel Core I5-3550 at 4ghz. For some reason the validation link says 4.1ghz and on another validation there's no picture.

http://valid.canardpc.com/ji7er3

http://valid.canardpc.com/vkjb53

1M Super Pi in 9.562sec. 2M Super Pi in 21.797 sec. 4M in 49.828 sec.

http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Slyr762_FM/media/superPi4ghz.png.html

*Super Pi 4M*

http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Slyr762_FM/media/superPi4M-4ghz.png.html


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Changed to an i7 on my main rig. slapped the i5 into my sff. Update my entry, please. Will edit this post in about an hour or so once I get my sff up and running for an update on my i5. Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit: cba to validate through linux right now. lol.


Very sorry for missing you the first time around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You figured RIGHT nuts Updated 3930k.......
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm


Great work










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamcatcher83*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/94v1r0
> 
> Updated Validation


Nice










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidScorpion*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x3ld1m
> 
> The validation. Sufficient yes?


Very sufficient











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> My HTPC with an E8500 and an old Gigabyte P35 mobo I had sitting in my basement for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this on a Hyper 212. I'm actually quite surprised. This mobo and Hyper 212 combo also drove a Q6600 up to 3.4GHz without breaking a sweat.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dscl15
> 
> Just ran a quick IBT just to show max temps (20C ambient). I never see over 50C under normal use.


Great work











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Here's my new FX-6300 under a Cooler Master Hyper 212. Voltage peaks up to 1.39v under heavy load. Loving this chip though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/42uqkb
> http://valid.canardpc.com/42uqkb


Nice voltage











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*
> 
> Intel Core I5-3550 at 4ghz. For some reason the validation link says 4.1ghz and on another validation there's no picture.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ji7er3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vkjb53
> 
> 1M Super Pi in 9.562sec. 2M Super Pi in 21.797 sec. 4M in 49.828 sec.
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Slyr762_FM/media/superPi4ghz.png.html
> 
> *Super Pi 4M*
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Slyr762_FM/media/superPi4M-4ghz.png.html


Sorry but can only take what the validation shows.

Great work


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*
> 
> Intel Core I5-3550 at 4ghz. For some reason the validation link says 4.1ghz and on another validation there's no picture.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ji7er3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vkjb53
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1M Super Pi in 9.562sec. 2M Super Pi in 21.797 sec. 4M in 49.828 sec.
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Slyr762_FM/media/superPi4ghz.png.html
> 
> *Super Pi 4M*
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Slyr762_FM/media/superPi4M-4ghz.png.html


That second validation comes up "Valid but not published", so only you can see it. Needs to be made public if it is another submission?


----------



## stubass

These P4 cedar's can be harsh to OC on a cheap AIO lol Need cold








http://valid.canardpc.com/ds5j0t
Again a funny temp reading


----------



## stubass

Just for the fun while waiting to bench my next chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj


----------



## ginger_nuts

Is that the DICE or AIO?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Is that the DICE or AIO?


AIO








Any news about that board?


----------



## ginger_nuts

They said not to sure. So more hunting it is.

There is a rampage on the bay, new, but they are wanting $200aud for it. Which is more then I am willing to spend atm.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> They said not to sure. So more hunting it is.
> 
> There is a rampage on the bay, new, but they are wanting $200aud for it. Which is more then I am willing to spend atm.


well i will keep an eye out for you too... i usually check the bay everyday


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That second validation comes up "Valid but not published", so only you can see it. Needs to be made public if it is another submission?


Ok, I see. The second validation isn't needed. It's the same overclock.
Sorry for late reply. Thanks for information.


----------



## fido

ok guys T_T stop putting huge numbers you make my 4.6 sounds silly and very low


----------



## alexj1498

Here you go.









http://valid.canardpc.com/riadlt


----------



## TheGameNade

Here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/j9p5qd

Just a little bit over 4GHz. I should try to overclock it to 4.2-4.4GHz


----------



## FuryDharok

4.4GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/0t6y3l


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> These P4 cedar's can be harsh to OC on a cheap AIO lol Need cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ds5j0t
> Again a funny temp reading



I love your Ozy wit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Just for the fun while waiting to bench my next chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexj1498*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/riadlt



Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGameNade*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j9p5qd
> 
> Just a little bit over 4GHz. I should try to overclock it to 4.2-4.4GHz



Yes please do push it, push it hard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> 4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0t6y3l



Great work


----------



## FuryDharok

Edit: Edited over this post because no remove option + the overclock wasn't that good for me. I also went back to 4.4GHz which means I won't be using the one I posted here.


----------



## Banedox

alright found a stable voltage in prime95 for my Xeon W3520 @ 4.00ghz 1.24vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/fq1hfs


----------



## stubass

On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold







A different chip to the last one there Ginger








http://valid.canardpc.com/3smvp5

PS Tried 2 more 352's and well not so good to put it politely


----------



## Butternut101

I want in! http://valid.canardpc.com/z79h6d


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> 
> 
> I want in! http://valid.canardpc.com/z79h6d


I like your wallpaper


----------



## Butternut101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I like your wallpaper


thanks I got it from someone here I don't remember who...credit goes to them


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different chip to the last one there Ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3smvp5
> 
> PS Tried 2 more 352's and well not so good to put it politely


I have got myself a board







a GA-EP45-Extreme and some Corsair Dominator RAM on its way to me









That is some amazing work


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different chip to the last one there Ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3smvp5
> 
> PS Tried 2 more 352's and well not so good to put it politely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have got myself a board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a GA-EP45-Extreme and some Corsair Dominator RAM on its way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some amazing work
Click to expand...

Excellent was wondering about how your board search was going.. Thats a pretty decent board too, you will have some fun with that







RAM is nice too









Update previous submission, a little bit extra with setFSB
http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Excellent was wondering about how your board search was going.. Thats a pretty decent board too, you will have some fun with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM is nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update previous submission, a little bit extra with setFSB
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw


Unfortunately unless you got the earlier batches of Doms it won't be a nice clocker ...


----------



## ginger_nuts

My research shows that these are made with the magical D9 chips


----------



## FuryDharok

http://valid.canardpc.com/vm8x1m
Can you update my old score?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Update if possible

http://valid.canardpc.com/j20f3f

Suicide Run

http://valid.canardpc.com/j20f3f


----------



## Deeptek

Achieved a stable 4.8 GHz today on my Sandy bridge i5 2500K..

65c is the highest temp after 5 back to back Intel Burn tests.
No errors in my event viewer.

Success!


----------



## DaveLT

http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
I saw the second placing on HWBot ... Not entirely happy so i did this.
Sadly my X58 is not happy with 210MHz BCLK


----------



## danycyo

I7 870 4.2 w/ HT on 200x21 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/rc0u0e

Finally Broke 10k


----------



## Thorteris

Here is my 4770k haven't reached max OC but here







.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## benjamen50

Nice! How are the temps at that voltage?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Heeeeeeeeeeee's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaack.

I must be the only person crazy enough to try it as I don't see any other non K i5-2500's on here, but here goes. And with stock cooling no less.



Got an i7 2700K on the way to play with and it's below zero outside so I'll probably get some serious overclocking done over the next few weeks. Gotta sell the EP45-UD3P and Kingston HyperX out of the 442 rig to get some new toys to play (destroy) with.









*Addendum:* Link to validation should work now. If not, here it is. http://valid.canardpc.com/7h9ibu


----------



## Redshift 91

Validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/avv8ra

And for fun, A screen shot of Real Temp GT



I'm happy with the temps cosidering that's 2 Titans at 1150/7000 (superclocked bios) and a SB-e at 4.4 all cooled by a triple 180mm rad.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Link to validation should be working now.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Nice! How are the temps at that voltage?


As cold as I can get them..hopefully -192C
Full pot of LN2 with Polar Pop on top halfway full


----------



## ginger_nuts

This week brings some interesting and amazing entries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> alright found a stable voltage in prime95 for my Xeon W3520 @ 4.00ghz 1.24vcore
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fq1hfs




Very good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> 
> 
> I want in! http://valid.canardpc.com/z79h6d




Well you are in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Excellent was wondering about how your board search was going.. Thats a pretty decent board too, you will have some fun with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM is nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update previous submission, a little bit extra with setFSB
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw




Your entries are always amazing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vm8x1m
> Can you update my old score?




Fantastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Update if possible
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j20f3f
> 
> Suicide Run
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j20f3f




Love seeing suicide runs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Achieved a stable 4.8 GHz today on my Sandy bridge i5 2500K..
> 
> 65c is the highest temp after 5 back to back Intel Burn tests.
> No errors in my event viewer.
> 
> Success!




There is no validation link.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
> I saw the second placing on HWBot ... Not entirely happy so i did this.
> Sadly my X58 is not happy with 210MHz BCLK




Fantastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I7 870 4.2 w/ HT on 200x21 on air
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rc0u0e
> 
> Finally Broke 10k




Validation must be done in your OCN username.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Here is my 4770k haven't reached max OC but here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




No validation link









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn




That is







literally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeee's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaack.
> 
> I must be the only person crazy enough to try it as I don't see any other non K i5-2500's on here, but here goes. And with stock cooling no less.
> 
> 
> 
> Got an i7 2700K on the way to play with and it's below zero outside so I'll probably get some serious overclocking done over the next few weeks. Gotta sell the EP45-UD3P and Kingston HyperX out of the 442 rig to get some new toys to play (destroy) with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Addendum:* Link to validation should work now. If not, here it is. http://valid.canardpc.com/7h9ibu




Your right, that is crazy. I LOVE IT









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Validation link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/avv8ra
> 
> And for fun, A screen shot of Real Temp GT
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the temps cosidering that's 2 Titans at 1150/7000 (superclocked bios) and a SB-e at 4.4 all cooled by a triple 180mm rad.




Nice work


----------



## Redshift 91

Just a general question, do the validation links work in OCN signatures, I haven't been able to get the little line of code to work. Any help would be awesome! Thanks in advance!

Edit: to clarify, I'm talking about these:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Just a general question, do the validation links work in OCN signatures, I haven't been able to get the little line of code to work. Any help would be awesome! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: to clarify, I'm talking about these:


Nope. OCN doesn't allow outside graphics in sigs. Only the Smiley's like you see next to the posts, like the blue flame you have in yours. Hopefully they keep it like that as I've been on forums where they have a dozen graphics in the sigs.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nope. OCN doesn't allow outside graphics in sigs. Only the Smiley's like you see next to the posts, like the blue flame you have in yours. Hopefully they keep it like that as I've been on forums where they have a dozen graphics in the sigs.


Thank you, I was just wondering if I was being stupid and not getting it to work (it happens more often than I like to admit).


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nope. OCN doesn't allow outside graphics in sigs. Only the Smiley's like you see next to the posts, like the blue flame you have in yours. *Hopefully they keep it like that* as I've been on forums where they have a dozen graphics in the sigs.


I totally agree, but it would be cool though to have the ability to have them insted of the sig rig builder tabs IMO


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I totally agree, but it would be cool though to have the ability to have them insted of the sig rig builder tabs IMO


I just liked the banners for the same reason I add the clubs I've joined in my Sig. I don't think it's much of a problem, though. I do prefer not to see the maximum sig length on every user, though. I'll just link my validation in my sig and that's good enough.

By the way, it's nice to see that you've up kept the club for so long. I'm proud to be a newbie.


----------



## ginger_nuts

But I believe PapaSmurf was the original starter.

I like being able to give something back to the community that helps me with my passion.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I believe PapaSmurf was the original starter.
> 
> I like being able to give something back to the community that helps me with my passion.


I didn't know that, I looked at the OP and saw your avatar. Oh well, that's the perk of being a noob, I can be wrong and blame it on ignorance.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I believe PapaSmurf was the original starter.
> 
> I like being able to give something back to the community that helps me with my passion.


I wasn't the person who started this club. It was started before I ever joined OCN. IINM it was sdla4ever that started it. It changed hands a few times. GOTFrog handed it over to me in Aug or Sept of 2010. NoGuru had it at one time, but that was before I joined OCN. Not sure if there was anyone else who ran it or not.

i started the 2GHz Club (link in my sig) shortly after taking over this Club, then I moved, the forum changed to a new software package that made it more difficult to update, and I simply didn't have the time to keep up with it, or this club any longer.

When a club like this changes hands, the change the first post to reflect who the current owner is so that they can update the information in that post so it will always appear that the current owner was the original poster/founder. I always meant to document the previous owners of the club, but never got around to it. That is my biggest regret about my time here.


----------



## alancsalt

It is a club of long standing.


----------



## nathanblandford

http://valid.canardpc.com/abu849

my i5 - 4670k @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## Deeptek

http://valid.canardpc.com/62yumu

i5 2500k 4.5gmz / 60c max load intel burn test maximum memory


----------



## Malcom28

Add me FX 8350 5.4GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/teq64p


----------



## Redshift 91

After some tweaking, I got a much better result:
http://valid.canardpc.com/9sicsx

Looking to go after 5GHz soon

Edit, got 5 ghz this is a very strong 3930k.


----------



## rh pc

very slowly, but surely creeping up to 5Ghz....please add me









NOW WITH UPDATED USERNAME!

http://valid.canardpc.com/ncs6xh


----------



## rh pc

http://valid.canardpc.com/w18mip.....


----------



## danycyo

I7 870 4.2 HT!!! New personal best!

http://valid.canardpc.com/spduyk


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> 
> 
> I7 870 4.2 HT!!! New personal best!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gz6s3c


You need this link to the CPU-z validation and not the banner








http://valid.canardpc.com/gz6s3c

+ should be your OCN username in the validation.


----------



## danycyo

http://valid.canardpc.com/spduyk

There you go


----------



## stubass

That will please Ginger, nice OC too on that 870


----------



## danycyo

Thanks man! Took me a long time


----------



## JackLangstone

Hi,

Intel Core i5 3470 Socket 1155 - 4.12GHz Overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/2ujcx8


----------



## ginger_nuts

http://media.photobucket.com/user/kvnstfrd/media/Holidays/Wise.gif.html

I will try to update tonight, but in the mean time, I wish everyone a Safe, Happy, Merry Christmas with a stella Overclock reached.


----------



## stubass

Merry Christmas to you too Ginger. Will have some more subs for you later in the week and next week







have a good day


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finally got the 2700k installed. Looks like 4.5GHz will be my 24/7 stable OC with any luck. Was able to get it to 4.8, but couldn't get into Windows at 4.9. I might do some more tweaking to see if I can get it higher, but I can live with 4.8.

http://valid.canardpc.com/hyny67


----------



## kyfire

FX 6300 @ 4018.74

http://valid.canardpc.com/73zms5


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/abu849
> 
> my i5 - 4670k @ 4.5Ghz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/62yumu
> 
> i5 2500k 4.5gmz / 60c max load intel burn test maximum memory




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Add me FX 8350 5.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/teq64p




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> After some tweaking, I got a much better result:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9sicsx
> 
> Looking to go after 5GHz soon
> 
> Edit, got 5 ghz this is a very strong 3930k.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w18mip.....




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> 
> 
> I7 870 4.2 HT!!! New personal best!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/spduyk




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Intel Core i5 3470 Socket 1155 - 4.12GHz Overclock
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2ujcx8




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Finally got the 2700k installed. Looks like 4.5GHz will be my 24/7 stable OC with any luck. Was able to get it to 4.8, but couldn't get into Windows at 4.9. I might do some more tweaking to see if I can get it higher, but I can live with 4.8.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hyny67




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> FX 6300 @ 4018.74
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/73zms5


----------



## ginger_nuts

http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t

Damn the board start to warming up a little









+ time for


----------



## Waan

Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4.122

http://valid.canardpc.com/xt5rna


----------



## LucentSky

AMD FX 8320

http://valid.canardpc.com/y07ywi


----------



## koolmande

http://valid.canardpc.com/w0edbw 4.9 on a 4930k







Bit high in my volts tho, but the watercooling covers it







.


----------



## stubass

Quite happy with this








http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


You and your core 2 duo! Man that thing can fly!

Good one


----------



## Mshenay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


whoa what do you have cooling that thing!


----------



## BWAS1000

4Ghz has long evaded me. It boots, but isn't stable. Would that work?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 4Ghz has long evaded me. It boots, but isn't stable. Would that work?


Yes, just ensure the validation is in your OCN user name. And that it is validated


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Yes, just ensure the validation is in your OCN user name. And that it is validated


i'll be right back.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mshenay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s
> 
> 
> 
> whoa what do you have cooling that thing!
Click to expand...

DICE (Dry Ice)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your core 2 duo! Man that thing can fly!
> 
> Good one
Click to expand...

Thanks man


----------



## Mshenay

going to b shooting for a stable 4.2 this week


----------



## BWAS1000

I gotcha now. Seems to be stable as well. running Prime 95 right now. It doesn't straight up fail either.

http://valid.canardpc.com/h84n6r


----------



## Thorteris

I guess I got a decent chip. 4.4 ghz at 1.25v I hope this isn't max overclock.....


http://valid.canardpc.com/m5wv36


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I guess I got a decent chip. 4.4 ghz at 1.25v I hope this isn't max overclock.....
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m5wv36


I've seen 4.5 at 1.2volts before. Try that.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I've seen 4.5 at 1.2volts before. Try that.


Ok I will.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Ok I will.


Report back.


----------



## HALOwner97

Can I join with my new Haswell Xeon?
http://valid.canardpc.com/y9qffq

Cooling: Corsair H80i
Board: Asus Z87I-Pro
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tacrical Tracer 16GB (2x8) CL8


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Report back.


I couldn't get it to reach 4.5 at 1.2 or 1.25







.....But I got it to hit that at 1.27 but the temps where too much for me 87-90c so I'm just going to keep it at 4.4 until I get a better cooler.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I couldn't get it to reach 4.5 at 1.2 or 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....But I got it to hit that at 1.27 but the temps where too much for me 87-90c so I'm just going to keep it at 4.4 until I get a better cooler.


Then you don't have one of the better chips.

Still a nice clock though. Are you using the intel stock cooler? Get a better one asap.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Then you don't have one of the better chips.
> 
> Still a nice clock though. Are you using the intel stock cooler? Get a better one asap.


Guess I got another dud







. No I'm using the hyper evo 212. Will the h100i be good enough for 4.8?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Guess I got another dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No I'm using the hyper evo 212. Will the h100i be good enough for 4.8?


Dude, the hell? I really don't think it should be that hot. The h100i should be fine, but look into a custom loop for future expandability


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Dude, the hell? I really don't think it should be that hot. The h100i should be fine, but look into a custom loop for future expandability


Yah I was surprised also. Last time I did Aida64 at 4.2 ghz at 1.2 I was barely hitting 76-79. Then at 1.27 at 4.5 I was getting 89-90 so idk weird chip.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Yah I was surprised also. Last time I did Aida64 at 4.2 ghz at 1.2 I was barely hitting 76-79. Then at 1.27 at 4.5 I was getting 89-90 so idk weird chip.


Keep the grass away from your chip. Its had enough


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Yah I was surprised also. Last time I did Aida64 at 4.2 ghz at 1.2 I was barely hitting 76-79. Then at 1.27 at 4.5 I was getting 89-90 so idk weird chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the grass away from your chip. Its had enough
Click to expand...

Or... it did not have enough...! XD


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Or... it did not have enough...! XD


Try both. Its kinda like an oc, once it has too much grass you'll know, and then you back off a bit


----------



## SpecialEffect

Im pretty sure im allowed to apply









http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Im pretty sure im allowed to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7


O_O that voltage.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t
> 
> Damn the board start to warming up a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + time for




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4.122
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xt5rna




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> AMD FX 8320
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y07ywi




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w0edbw 4.9 on a 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit high in my volts tho, but the watercooling covers it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s




I would be happy with that as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I gotcha now. Seems to be stable as well. running Prime 95 right now. It doesn't straight up fail either.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h84n6r




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I guess I got a decent chip. 4.4 ghz at 1.25v I hope this isn't max overclock.....
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m5wv36




The validation needs to be in your OCN user name, refer to page 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> Can I join with my new Haswell Xeon?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y9qffq
> 
> Cooling: Corsair H80i
> Board: Asus Z87I-Pro
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tacrical Tracer 16GB (2x8) CL8




My research shows it is a 1155 socket, but still the first on here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Im pretty sure im allowed to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My research shows it is a 1155 socket, but still the first on here


I'm sure it's a LGA1150 as LGA1155 Xeons are 1275s and 1275 v2


----------



## ginger_nuts

Corrected now


----------



## DeanWonAgain

4670k at 4.4ghz running at max 55c on a corsair H100









http://valid.canardpc.com/b3jpjd


----------



## Thorteris

Is this better?








http://valid.canardpc.com/74lcz7


----------



## PuNkPoEtS

http://valid.canardpc.com/mezi24

FX-6300 3.5Ghz stock OC to 4.515Ghz with 1.362v


----------



## darkninja

http://valid.canardpc.com/19c0rx

Back with my second success! This time an unlocked Phenom II stock @ 3/0 Ghz, Oc'ed at just over 4 Ghz on an asus axe gold air cooler.

Only 35 degrees under load too! Next project is an FX6300 on air gonna see how high I can take it.


----------



## Mshenay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Im pretty sure im allowed to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7


SERIOSULY, did CPU Z forget a one q.q


----------



## ginger_nuts

CPUz still has bugs


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> CPUz still has bugs


Pardon my rant on that








But there's nothing wrong with the program itself..
It's the admins @ canardpc.com
They've been stripping features away one at a time until there's hardly anything left.








No more rooms..no forum..I'm not sure what it is they do.
IMO Mr. Delattre should use a different place to dump and display valids..if at all possible;because as of the past 2 years they have been teh suck.


----------



## FuryDharok

Suicide run (hyper 212 evo)
http://valid.canardpc.com/itmgxz


----------



## rh pc

@ 5Ghz now... 1.53V. 60 Celsius on water (AX 360)









Still messing with multiplier vs. high FSB. I'm not really seeing it in benchmarks, but it seems with AMD people mostly suggest a high FSB. Can anyone confirm this? Also, I am messing with the VDDR voltage setting, but see no stability increase with this option... Any input would be appreciated!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/6bkxhf


----------



## timerwin63

Well, here we are. I finally had the guts to push my old Phenom past the 3.8 it had been running at for years, and I guess it worked pretty well for me: http://valid.canardpc.com/a7g630


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well, here we are. I finally had the guts to push my old Phenom past the 3.8 it had been running at for years, and I guess it worked pretty well for me: http://valid.canardpc.com/a7g630


Voltage seems kind of high, have you tried lower values?

See my X4:

http://valid.canardpc.com/xt5rna


----------



## Its L0G4N

4.8...GHz CPU-z validated

http://valid.canardpc.com/52k4tj

How can I get my bus speed to 100.00 not 99.98?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> 4.8...GHz CPU-z validated
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/52k4tj
> 
> How can I get my bus speed to 100.00 not 99.98?


you can manually set it to 100.xx and it should remain at just above 100 since the BCLK tends to fluctuate.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you can manually set it to 100.xx and it should remain at just above 100 since the BCLK tends to fluctuate.


Set it higher just to be sure..or use 125 strap









..or as high as you can get it to post with whatever bclck.


----------



## Its L0G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you can manually set it to 100.xx and it should remain at just above 100 since the BCLK tends to fluctuate.


Is the BCLK for the ram? 100:100 100:300?

Another question what voltages are safe for 24/7 use? would 1.35v for running 4.7GHz?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Voltage seems kind of high, have you tried lower values?
> 
> See my X4:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xt5rna


Honestly, I don't like running it at that voltage, but I can't seem to get it to run stably with less than about 1.45. It may be that I'm still new to the whole overclocking thing, and don't know how to fine-tune things like the NB clocks/voltages and the HyperTransport rates (I don't even know what that does....) to get the best performance out of the chip. I've been trying to find out somewhere, but I can't seem to find a comprehensive guide on what everything does and how to safely tweak it.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Honestly, I don't like running it at that voltage, but I can't seem to get it to run stably with less than about 1.45. It may be that I'm still new to the whole overclocking thing, and don't know how to fine-tune things like the NB clocks/voltages and the HyperTransport rates (I don't even know what that does....) to get the best performance out of the chip. I've been trying to find out somewhere, but I can't seem to find a comprehensive guide on what everything does and how to safely tweak it.


http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=596023

http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide

Those should explain things a bit better!


----------



## DANZAS4321

BOOM 760k @4.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/u0rl6p


----------



## M2NSLI

750K @ 4.5GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/rxvz89

Not sure why it shows 1504.91MHz in the screenshot?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> 750K @ 4.5GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/rxvz89
> 
> Not sure why it shows 1504.91MHz in the screenshot?


shows 4729.72 MHz in the CPU-Z Screenshot on the link for me


----------



## M2NSLI




----------



## levontraut

sweet

i am in.

my cpu is at 4.4

HaHaHaHa


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is what the link shows me



I dont know much about AMD yet but could it be something like Cool'n'Quiet enabled


----------



## M2NSLI

that's strange, cool & quiet is disabled could be a bug with CPU-Z


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> that's strange, cool & quiet is disabled could be a bug with CPU-Z


I would say it is a bug with CPU-z and I have heard of issues with canardpc site


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*


You have the issue I have, its a power safety thing most likely, it downclocks the CPU when its idle.


----------



## M2NSLI

Okay, any idea how I can remove this?


----------



## stubass

Schmuckley's explanation of the issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> CPUz still has bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my rant on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's nothing wrong with the program itself..
> It's the admins @ canardpc.com
> They've been stripping features away one at a time until there's hardly anything left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more rooms..no forum..I'm not sure what it is they do.
> IMO Mr. Delattre should use a different place to dump and display valids..if at all possible;because as of the past 2 years they have been teh suck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indiegreg

4.5ghz at 1.306 volts with 3570k
http://valid.canardpc.com/usczbe
Consider me in!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeanWonAgain*
> 
> 4670k at 4.4ghz running at max 55c on a corsair H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b3jpjd




Nice little PC, with a big punch









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/74lcz7




Sure is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuNkPoEtS*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mezi24
> 
> FX-6300 3.5Ghz stock OC to 4.515Ghz with 1.362v




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkninja*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/19c0rx
> 
> Back with my second success! This time an unlocked Phenom II stock @ 3/0 Ghz, Oc'ed at just over 4 Ghz on an asus axe gold air cooler.
> 
> Only 35 degrees under load too! Next project is an FX6300 on air gonna see how high I can take it.




Only 35 at load,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Suicide run (hyper 212 evo)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/itmgxz




This is the stuff









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> @ 5Ghz now... 1.53V. 60 Celsius on water (AX 360)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still messing with multiplier vs. high FSB. I'm not really seeing it in benchmarks, but it seems with AMD people mostly suggest a high FSB. Can anyone confirm this? Also, I am messing with the VDDR voltage setting, but see no stability increase with this option... Any input would be appreciated!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6bkxhf




I entered this a separate entry since you are using a different board. Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well, here we are. I finally had the guts to push my old Phenom past the 3.8 it had been running at for years, and I guess it worked pretty well for me: http://valid.canardpc.com/a7g630




Could this is be the beginning of it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Its L0G4N*
> 
> 4.8...GHz CPU-z validated
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/52k4tj
> 
> How can I get my bus speed to 100.00 not 99.98?




Nice OC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> BOOM 760k @4.5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u0rl6p




The first of its kind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> 750K @ 4.5GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/rxvz89
> 
> Not sure why it shows 1504.91MHz in the screenshot?




Another first of it's kind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> 4.5ghz at 1.306 volts with 3570k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/usczbe
> Consider me in!




Sadly your validation needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post.


----------



## Indiegreg

Here you go sorry
http://valid.canardpc.com/6qnuux


----------



## BWAS1000

Have some more.
http://valid.canardpc.com/v75ktq


----------



## Stonemode

I7 4.2GHz, link below


----------



## Oxside

i7 2700k 4.8ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/jey487


----------



## FuryDharok

Another suicide run
http://valid.canardpc.com/8sqe5g
On Hyper 212 evo.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Here you go sorry
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6qnuux




It is all good now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Have some more.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v75ktq




Keep um coming









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonemode*
> 
> I7 4.2GHz, link below




Good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxside*
> 
> i7 2700k 4.8ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jey487




Great job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Another suicide run
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8sqe5g
> On Hyper 212 evo.




Fantastic, nice improvement


----------



## BWAS1000

I'll keep them coming if I can.
In the meanwhile


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/rmy314

Where's Stubby's e8500 results?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rmy314
> 
> Where's Stubby's e8500 results?


Comming Friday or Monday


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Comming Friday or Monday


..been lookin'


----------



## tr3v

Intel i5 4670K @ 4.2GHz cooled with a Corsair H55 CPU water cooling system. Proof


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Comming Friday or Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..been lookin'
Click to expand...

Thought you might have been.. 6GHz here I come


----------



## Vici0us

FX-8120 @ 4.1GHz - 1.45v


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> FX-8120 @ 4.1GHz - 1.45v


Need the validation link, check the first post.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> FX-8120 @ 4.1GHz - 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need the validation link, check the first post.
Click to expand...

I did notice that but I kept getting an error when I tried to validate it. Just updated to new version. Here are my results.
http://valid.canardpc.com/qv2fxc
http://valid.canardpc.com/qv2fxc


----------



## Vici0us

Update - FX-8120 @ 4.2GHz 1.45V
http://valid.canardpc.com/6uzhty


----------



## QS5151

Hope this is what you need.
http://valid.canardpc.com/kjdjd1


----------



## JayKthnx

need the link to your validation page, not the signature banner.


----------



## QS5151

Sorry here you go.
http://valid.canardpc.com/kjdjd1


----------



## JayKthnx

no worries. just wanted to save your time instead of watching you get a reject. welcome to the club!


----------



## mrfajita

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.canardpc.com/3ctkqm


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rmy314
> 
> Where's Stubby's e8500 results?




Very nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> Intel i5 4670K @ 4.2GHz cooled with a Corsair H55 CPU water cooling system. Proof




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Update - FX-8120 @ 4.2GHz 1.45V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6uzhty



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QS5151*
> 
> Sorry here you go.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kjdjd1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrfajita*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3ctkqm




Very sorry, but this validation is just under 4Ghz.


----------



## stubass

So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core








http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu


----------



## Horsemama1956

Update: This is as far as im going I think. Going to have replace the H60 as well as I'm hitting 60 occasionally during Prime. Probably go back to air and grab a Noctua or something.

http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej

http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys,

Been pushing my 4770k with my new water loop.

Ginger can you update my score  http://valid.canardpc.com/dst8x2


----------



## Vici0us

Thanks for updating Ginger.


----------



## esqueue

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/a0x92b

i7-3770k 4.5ghz 77 bonneville heater core. Clicker's Discretion is advised


----------



## DarkReign32

http://valid.canardpc.com/6379cw

Lemme get in on this action too!


----------



## rhinitis

My new PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/zs0mkw


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhinitis*
> 
> My new PC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zs0mkw


look amazing
that is one of my fav pc case's if am going to make new build I will use it


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> look amazing
> that is one of my fav pc case's if am going to make new build I will use it


I used this case for a recent build for a friend. it's incredibly easy to work with. I was thinking about buying one for myself after using it.


----------



## HugoStiglitz

Can I join







i5-4670k

http://valid.canardpc.com/usfdvg


----------



## Vici0us

Whoop! Whoop! New Build!! No more old budget build, finally got my dream machine built! (2nd build ever).
Old build was FX-8120 @ 4.2GHz - 1.45V.
New build i5-4670K @ 4.4GHz - 1.40V (seems to be pretty stable, still messing around with overclocking).
http://valid.canardpc.com/r0ukad


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Whoop! Whoop! New Build!! No more old budget build, finally got my dream machine built! (2nd build ever).
> Old build was FX-8120 @ 4.2GHz - 1.45V.
> New build i5-4670K @ 4.4GHz - 1.40V (seems to be pretty stable, still messing around with overclocking).
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r0ukad


I've seen 4.6Ghz @ 1.2 V. Drop your voltage.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Whoop! Whoop! New Build!! No more old budget build, finally got my dream machine built! (2nd build ever).
> Old build was FX-8120 @ 4.2GHz - 1.45V.
> New build i5-4670K @ 4.4GHz - 1.40V (seems to be pretty stable, still messing around with overclocking).
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r0ukad
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 4.6Ghz @ 1.2 V. Drop your voltage.
Click to expand...

I've seen many ridiculous OC but that doesn't mean you or I could get any of them exactly the same. Every chip is different and I fired this build up today, I'm still messing with it, seeing what it can do.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I've seen 4.6Ghz @ 1.2 V. Drop your voltage.


That's for the best chips. Haswell is hot and 4.4GHz @ 1.3V is normal.


----------



## Vici0us

Anyways gonna run it @ 4.3GHz for now (24/7). When I have time, OC it a little more.
I forgot about the name having to be the same so here's actual proof.
http://valid.canardpc.com/49u7f9


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's for the best chips. Haswell is hot and 4.4GHz @ 1.3V isn't normal.


'

Might as well try it and see what happens.


----------



## NKrader

guess i might have to get into this club with my 4930k aswell


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu











1st Place on the E8500 list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Update: This is as far as im going I think. Going to have replace the H60 as well as I'm hitting 60 occasionally during Prime. Probably go back to air and grab a Noctua or something.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej




Nice work for on air, I take it you didn't like Win8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Been pushing my 4770k with my new water loop.
> 
> Ginger can you update my score  http://valid.canardpc.com/dst8x2




Good work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Thanks for updating Ginger.


Just trying to give back to the community.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/a0x92b
> 
> i7-3770k 4.5ghz 77 bonneville heater core. Clicker's Discretion is advised




Great effort









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6379cw
> 
> Lemme get in on this action too!




You are in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhinitis*
> 
> My new PC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zs0mkw




This case is becoming very popular, it must be good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HugoStiglitz*
> 
> Can I join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-4670k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/usfdvg




Yes, yes you can









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Anyways gonna run it @ 4.3GHz for now (24/7). When I have time, OC it a little more.
> I forgot about the name having to be the same so here's actual proof.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/49u7f9




All is good, now


----------



## Vici0us

Thanks again Ginger!


----------



## mate213

Here is mine with new cpu. It can go higher but this is enough for me http://valid.canardpc.com/v7p3af


----------



## DarkReign32

Yay! Thanks Ginger!


----------



## boyagin

http://valid.canardpc.com/dbs585

Thinking to push it a little bit up to 5.0ghz. But currently I have it around max of 45-50c when I play games, and it heats up my room. I live in SEA that's why I feel a bit warm.
using h100 cooler.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> Here is mine with new cpu. It can go higher but this is enough for me http://valid.canardpc.com/v7p3af




New chip, New entry, all is good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boyagin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dbs585
> 
> Thinking to push it a little bit up to 5.0ghz. But currently I have it around max of 45-50c when I play games, and it heats up my room. I live in SEA that's why I feel a bit warm.
> using h100 cooler.




Push it hard just for a validation, no need to keep it


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey, update me since I do not have my AMD FX 4170 anymore...
Instead, its a..... 6350 clocked at 4.4Ghz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/mjhxft


----------



## spudbone

Thought I would see if upgrading an old Asus P5N-E SLI mobo would be worth the effort. Pulled the 1.86ghz E6300 and swapped in an Ebay $14 X5260. Cranked it a little and hit 4ghz without any real problem.

Air cooled courtesy of Zalman. Installed G-Skill PC8500 memory (mobo thinks they are 6400) and running the sticks at 1067mhz. Rock solid with Prime95 and cores don't climb past 72c. Oh and I should mention that this is a 771 socket proc in a 775 mobo.

http://valid.canardpc.com/alilg4
http://valid.canardpc.com/kaz3fe << 4.25ghz

Might have to keep this rig a while longer.

spudbone


----------



## grifftech

Is there an easy way to get my non-idle CPU freq to show in CPU-Z without running a stress test? Also I goofed and forgot to enter in my forum name in the Validate and can't find a way to change it.

Thanks,
griff


----------



## JayKthnx

why not just get your validation while stress testing for stability?


----------



## grifftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> why not just get your validation while stress testing for stability?


My temps are high right now until I delid, I will just wait and do it after delid. Plus I will be able to get higher clock


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Is there an easy way to get my non-idle CPU freq to show in CPU-Z without running a stress test? Also I goofed and forgot to enter in my forum name in the Validate and can't find a way to change it.
> 
> Thanks,
> griff


There is an animated GIF in the first post that shows how to change to your Forum Name.

To get the CPU frequency to reflect full speed do anything that will load the cpu. Something as simple as running Defrag will do it, or turn off Intel's SpeedStep or AMD's PowerNow (or whatever they call it these days) in the bios.


----------



## Horsemama1956

update for new CPU. Thanks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/7d73jb


----------



## TopicClocker

Hit 4GHz stable recently on my Phenom II B55
http://valid.canardpc.com/f9uxqx
http://valid.canardpc.com/f9uxqx

Gonna retire it soon for a Haswell or Broadwell I5, It's served me well over the 5 years and I'm gonna miss her








I'll probably find another use for it hopefully.
Thanks.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Nice work for on air, I take it you didn't like Win8.


lol thanks. Windows 8 seems a little finicky with overclocking, overall I don't mind it as I bought Start 8 when it came out. Still haven't activated my copy yet(just didn't input the key when installing) So I might give it another shot on this setup.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> lol thanks. Windows 8 seems a little finicky with overclocking, overall I don't mind it as I bought Start 8 when it came out. Still haven't activated my copy yet(just didn't input the key when installing) So I might give it another shot on this setup.


It's actually true that win8 doesn't like even the least bit unstable rigs.


----------



## danycyo

4930k w/ Asus Rampage IV Extreme Overclocked to 4.7 w/ HT

http://valid.canardpc.com/s1qqmk


----------



## HALOwner97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t
> 
> Damn the board start to warming up a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + time for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4.122
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xt5rna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> AMD FX 8320
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y07ywi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koolmande*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w0edbw 4.9 on a 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit high in my volts tho, but the watercooling covers it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy with that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I gotcha now. Seems to be stable as well. running Prime 95 right now. It doesn't straight up fail either.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h84n6r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I guess I got a decent chip. 4.4 ghz at 1.25v I hope this isn't max overclock.....
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m5wv36
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The validation needs to be in your OCN user name, refer to page 1.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> Can I join with my new Haswell Xeon?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y9qffq
> 
> Cooling: Corsair H80i
> Board: Asus Z87I-Pro
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tacrical Tracer 16GB (2x8) CL8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My research shows it is a 1155 socket, but still the first on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> Im pretty sure im allowed to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply but it sure is 1150







It's the V3 not the V2


----------



## danycyo

Just saw the cpu validation didn't match my username so I did it over









4930k w/ Asus Rampage IV Extreme Overclocked to 4.7 w/ HT

http://valid.canardpc.com/v9602p


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey, update me since I do not have my AMD FX 4170 anymore...
> Instead, its a..... 6350 clocked at 4.4Ghz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mjhxft




Your entry is for your efforts / chip.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spudbone*
> 
> Thought I would see if upgrading an old Asus P5N-E SLI mobo would be worth the effort. Pulled the 1.86ghz E6300 and swapped in an Ebay $14 X5260. Cranked it a little and hit 4ghz without any real problem.
> 
> Air cooled courtesy of Zalman. Installed G-Skill PC8500 memory (mobo thinks they are 6400) and running the sticks at 1067mhz. Rock solid with Prime95 and cores don't climb past 72c. Oh and I should mention that this is a 771 socket proc in a 775 mobo.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/alilg4
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kaz3fe << 4.25ghz
> 
> Might have to keep this rig a while longer.
> 
> spudbone




Bargain buying at it's best









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> update for new CPU. Thanks.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7d73jb




Your entry is for your efforts / chip.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hit 4GHz stable recently on my Phenom II B55
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f9uxqx
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f9uxqx
> 
> Gonna retire it soon for a Haswell or Broadwell I5, It's served me well over the 5 years and I'm gonna miss her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably find another use for it hopefully.
> Thanks.




5 years for such a bargain, great value









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Just saw the cpu validation didn't match my username so I did it over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4930k w/ Asus Rampage IV Extreme Overclocked to 4.7 w/ HT
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v9602p




Great work,


----------



## stubass

not the best of chips








http://valid.canardpc.com/vanu2m


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 5 years for such a bargain, great value


Haha thanks and for real, this is a AMD Phenom II 555, unlocked cores, clocked her up, turned it into a B55


----------



## danycyo

4930k 4.8 HT on Air







almost at 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/8j63py


----------



## NKrader

stock volts lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/dd2zjg


----------



## ReXtN

Hey, can you add me to the list?








http://valid.canardpc.com/zswat9


----------



## ReXtN

4.6GHz Update









http://valid.canardpc.com/5s3gb3


----------



## karkha2894

Just overclocked my i5 760 to 4ghz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/qwb0f6

http://valid.canardpc.com/qwb0f6


----------



## CrazyMonkey

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/2tfbaa


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> not the best of chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vanu2m




Not the best for you, but the best we have here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> 4930k 4.8 HT on Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost at 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8j63py




Nice improvement









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> stock volts lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dd2zjg




Stock volts is always good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> 4.6GHz Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5s3gb3





I can add you, and update it all at once









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkha2894*
> 
> Just overclocked my i5 760 to 4ghz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qwb0f6
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qwb0f6




Check the first post for the rules of entry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2tfbaa




Check the first post for the rules of entry


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Done

http://valid.canardpc.com/b4i9t1


----------



## Tugz

Please add me.

Tugz

3930k 4.5Ghz at 1.29v XD

http://valid.canardpc.com/dseza1

Will attempt to push it more another day when i have time.


----------



## karkha2894

Sorry for the first bad post









http://valid.canardpc.com/ezjdvz


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Please add me.
> 
> Tugz
> 
> 3930k 4.5Ghz at 1.29v XD
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dseza1
> 
> Will attempt to push it more another day when i have time.


Validate again in your OCN username.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Validate again in your OCN username.


sorry about that,

here you go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/v3debu


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> sorry about that,
> 
> here you go.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v3debu


Shouldn't be telling me sorry, just that thats the rules, didn't want you to wait for @ginger_nuts to just tell you the same thing.


----------



## ReXtN

Hey, Can you update my OC?
Im really happy with this one actually








I had to push the Voltage a bit, but after 1 hour in Prime95 i never vent above 72C









http://valid.canardpc.com/y4nqi3


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey, Can you update my OC?
> Im really happy with this one actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to push the Voltage a bit, but after 1 hour in Prime95 i never vent above 72C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y4nqi3


DUDE! So so jealous!! 4.9GHz @ 1.53 and stable yet relatively cool. You are so lucky congrats


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> DUDE! So so jealous!! 4.9GHz @ 1.53 and stable yet relatively cool. You are so lucky congrats


Thank you, Buttsy!









The CPU is Delided btw, and i used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra also known as CLU between my CPU-die and the IHS and i used Arctic Silver between the IHS and the EK Supreme LTX Waterblock









I have a 360x80mm thick radiator with 6 fans in push-pull, so temperature has not been a problem on my CPU and GPU's









Im at work now, but i have a 5GHz profile ready to be tested when i get home tonight








With the calculations i have made, the VCore vill need approximately 0.052V per 100MHz on my 4770K with batchnumber L317B788.
The calculation have worked pretty god up to 4.9GHz with a little tweaking to the Volt(either up or down), but i have found that it has been quite accurate for my CPU.

The Cache/Ring/UnCore have i set to x42 which means it is running @ 4200MHz with 1.205V. I got it at 3900MHz with 1.175V at first but when i was passing 4,5GHz, it was not getting much faster in benchmarks as Cinebench. but when i set the Cache/Ring/UnCore to 4200MHz, the CPU became more stable than it was, and the scores in Cinebench vent up a bit









But the Haswell-platform and the 4770k in my case, ruined the OC-experience a bit for me in the start.. The CPU Chips is VERY different from eachother, some need 1.1V to reach 4.5GHz, and other need almost 1.4V to reach the same Clockspeed with the same setup. They are heat-monsters with the original Thermalpaste between the CPU-die and the IHS, and you have to try and fail much more wit hthe Clockspeed and Volt than with the second gen Core CPU's.
With that said, The Haswell chips gets you a greater feeling of achievement when you actually get a stable OC and the speed of the chips is very good MHz for MHz








But for OC you definitely have to Delid the CPU! My temp dropped from 96C (Stopped the Stresstest there before the temp climbed more) on 4.5GHz and 1.3xxV down to 56C with the same OC profile! That is a incredible temp reduction!








And i have found out that when the Haswell Chips finally is stable, it is extremely stable! I use Prime95 for stresstesting, and some of my OC's went good for about 1 hour, but would then BlueScreen and crash. It seems like it is not stable untill it finally is 100% stable, which is good, because you don't want a unstable system








The reason for the Blescreens and crashes is usually because of to low Vcore Volt in my case because i like to get as low Volt as possible to lower the wear and tear on the CPU and overall temps









I hope this info provided above is going to be usefull for someone in the future so even more people can get in the higher 4GHz-range








Remember that all of this is in my case with my CPU and MB, and the situation may be different with your CPU and MB combination.

I have now just ordered a I5-4670K for a LAN-rig that im going to build this week








That CPU is also going to be delided, and i hope the chip is a good Overclocker








The LAN-rig is going to have a Bitfenix Prodigy ITX case, MSI Z87 Gaming Motherboard, a I5-4670k, and a GTX 780 with Aquacomputer Kryographics waterblock which i had laying around from my when i put a 290X in my main rig. It will have watercooling for the CPU and GPU


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Thank you, Buttsy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU is Delided btw, and i used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra also known as CLU between my CPU-die and the IHS and i used Arctic Silver between the IHS and the EK Supreme LTX Waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 360x80mm thick radiator with 6 fans in push-pull, so temperature has not been a problem on my CPU and GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im at work now, but i have a 5GHz profile ready to be tested when i get home tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the calculations i have made, the VCore vill need approximately 0.052V per 100MHz on my 4770K with batchnumber L317B788.
> The calculation have worked pretty god up to 4.9GHz with a little tweaking to the Volt(either up or down), but i have found that it has been quite accurate for my CPU.
> 
> The Cache/Ring/UnCore have i set to x42 which means it is running @ 4200MHz with 1.205V. I got it at 3900MHz with 1.175V at first but when i was passing 4,5GHz, it was not getting much faster in benchmarks as Cinebench. but when i set the Cache/Ring/UnCore to 4200MHz, the CPU became more stable than it was, and the scores in Cinebench vent up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Haswell-platform and the 4770k in my case, ruined the OC-experience a bit for me in the start.. The CPU Chips is VERY different from eachother, some need 1.1V to reach 4.5GHz, and other need almost 1.4V to reach the same Clockspeed with the same setup. They are heat-monsters with the original Thermalpaste between the CPU-die and the IHS, and you have to try and fail much more wit hthe Clockspeed and Volt than with the second gen Core CPU's.
> With that said, The Haswell chips gets you a greater feeling of achievement when you actually get a stable OC and the speed of the chips is very good MHz for MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for OC you definitely have to Delid the CPU! My temp dropped from 96C (Stopped the Stresstest there before the temp climbed more) on 4.5GHz and 1.3xxV down to 56C with the same OC profile! That is a incredible temp reduction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i have found out that when the Haswell Chips finally is stable, it is extremely stable! I use Prime95 for stresstesting, and some of my OC's went good for about 1 hour, but would then BlueScreen and crash. It seems like it is not stable untill it finally is 100% stable, which is good, because you don't want a unstable system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for the Blescreens and crashes is usually because of to low Vcore Volt in my case because i like to get as low Volt as possible to lower the wear and tear on the CPU and overall temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this info provided above is going to be usefull for someone in the future so even more people can get in the higher 4GHz-range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that all of this is in my case with my CPU and MB, and the situation may be different with your CPU and MB combination.
> 
> I have now just ordered a I5-4670K for a LAN-rig that im going to build this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That CPU is also going to be delided, and i hope the chip is a good Overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LAN-rig is going to have a Bitfenix Prodigy ITX case, MSI Z87 Gaming Motherboard, a I5-4670k, and a GTX 780 with Aquacomputer Kryographics waterblock which i had laying around from my when i put a 290X in my main rig. It will have watercooling for the CPU and GPU


That's awesome man! I already have my CLU on its way, I think its time for me to de-lid. Did you use the Vice or Razor method? I have both but this will be my first de-lid so I'm thinking vice. I have been doing a lot of testing with my loop:

Koolance Pmp450

1x 360x30mm rad 3 fans push

1x200x40mm rad 1 fan pull

1x120x30mm rad 2 fans push pull

You have a much newer batch than me, my 4770k is L310B512. Mine is a terrible overclocker. 1.456v for 4.611GHz (53 x 87.02MHz)







That's as far as mine goes unfortunately. I've pumped the vcore all the way up to 1.69v and still no love, I have also been doing a lot of BCLK overclock testing, 125 and 167MHz Straps as well as under the 100MHz. After 1.69v I have CPU Overtemp problems, hence the de-lid. My overclock seems to be more stable when I run a 1:1 ratio Un-core multiplier with similar voltages (53x un-core @ 1.46v for 4.611MHz)

I hit thermal throttling 100c with my old H80i in ASUS RealBench and P95 running @ 4.2GHz with a vcore of 1.19. With my new custom loop I don't get anything over 59c in both @ 4.5 GHz 1.35v.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> That's awesome man! I already have my CLU on its way, I think its time for me to de-lid. Did you use the Vice or Razor method? I have both but this will be my first de-lid so I'm thinking vice. I have been doing a lot of testing with my loop:
> 
> Koolance Pmp450
> 1x 360x30mm rad 3 fans push
> 1x200x40mm rad 1 fan pull
> 1x120x30mm rad 2 fans push pull
> 
> You have a much newer batch than me, my 4770k is L310B512. Mine is a terrible overclocker. 1.456v for 4.611GHz (53 x 87.02MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's as far as mine goes unfortunately. I've pumped the vcore all the way up to 1.69v and still no love, I have also been doing a lot of BCLK overclock testing, 125 and 167MHz Straps as well as under the 100MHz. After 1.69v I have CPU Overtemp problems, hence the de-lid. My overclock seems to be more stable when I run a 1:1 ratio Un-core multiplier with similar voltages (53x un-core @ 1.46v for 4.611MHz)
> 
> I hit thermal throttling 100c with my old H80i in ASUS RealBench and P95 running @ 4.2GHz with a vcore of 1.19. With my new custom loop I don't get anything over 59c in both @ 4.5 GHz 1.35v.


I used the Vice method








I putt a huge towel behind the CPU so it has something soft to land on so you don't damage the chip in that way







And just hammered the CPU from the side with a wooden piece between the hammer and the CPU








It tok ca 50 small taps, and then 5 more powerfull taps, then it Came of


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I used the Vice method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I putt a huge towel behind the CPU so it has something soft to land on so you don't damage the chip in that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just hammered the CPU from the side with a wooden piece between the hammer and the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tok ca 50 small taps, and then 5 more powerfull taps, then it Came of


Nice, give it a few weeks and I'm hoping ill get to do the same. It will be my first de-lid and surprisingly I'm not the least bit nervous. I can't wait. Fingers crossed I can add an update to my current score!!!


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Nice, give it a few weeks and I'm hoping ill get to do the same. It will be my first de-lid and surprisingly I'm not the least bit nervous. I can't wait. Fingers crossed I can add an update to my current score!!!


Nice!








There is no need to be nervous as long as you have something soft the CPU can land on when it is popping of the IHS








Remember that the chip may fly 30cm or something








I hade my winter jacket layed out behind the chip, and the jacket caught the chip nicely


----------



## ReXtN

Here is my final OC in the 4GHz Club i guess








http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Here is my final OC in the 4GHz Club i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn


Dude!!!!!! That chip is a Wonkas Golden Ticket! Keep that baby and don't let anyone steal it! I wonder if it's worth me investing in a new 4770k from a newer batch lol. I know ill get to push mine a little further when I de-lid in a fortnight but probably not that far WOW









BTW What sort of temps were you getting @ 5GHz?


----------



## ReXtN

Thanks mate!

Yeah, I am very satisfied with my 4770K chip








I don't think how new the batche are matters much really.. I think it is more which spesific batch you get








I guess i got lucky with my chip or something









I don't like hitting 1.6V for the CPU really... My temps are not as good as the should be because i allmost don't have any thermal paste between the CPU block and the IHS. This is because i had to reseat the CPU block the other day because my water cooling loop started to leak when i was at a friends house, so i had to flip the block so my tubes was long enough again







(I had flipped the block 90 degrees when i delided the CPU without noticing, and my tubes was not long enough for the cpu block to be flipped 90 degrees, so one of my tubes almost fell of.. The tube loosened on the way to my friend...








A noob mistake, but all the hardware is still alive and working as good as it did before the leak







)
So tonight when i get home, i will use my Indigo Extreme Thermal paste/liquid metal and i hope the temps will drop a bit more









I got into the 90's with the CPU @ 5GHz and I feel like going lower









Im going to place my PC in front of the window after i have changed the thermal paste just to get the last performance and temp reduction i think








I live in Norway, and it is like -8C in the evening, så my PC should be nice and cold with my window open right next to the it









And, Just Delid that CPU! I postponed the delid because I thought I may screw things up, but after i did it i asked myself why i didn't do it a loooong time ago!








Im getting my LAN-PC components today or tomorrow, and then I will Delid the 4670K CPU as well








I am just going to make sure that the CPU is in working condition first, and the Delid it









Never tinker with hardware until you have tested that it is in the right working condition first







(My golden rule)


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Done
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b4i9t1


Updated...


----------



## Ziglez

http://valid.canardpc.com/usxbau


----------



## Kalavere

4.7Ghz on 4770k.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry for the delay people, My family and I have been ill









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Done
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b4i9t1













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkha2894*
> 
> Sorry for the first bad post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ezjdvz




All is OK









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> sorry about that,
> 
> here you go.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v3debu













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey, Can you update my OC?
> Im really happy with this one actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to push the Voltage a bit, but after 1 hour in Prime95 i never vent above 72C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y4nqi3




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Here is my final OC in the 4GHz Club i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn




Probably a typo, but the name again. Also, no need to stop posting just because you have gone above 5 or even 6 Ghz, check the tables









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/usxbau













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalavere*
> 
> 4.7Ghz on 4770k.




Good work.


----------



## TSX06

Oldie but a goodie
http://valid.canardpc.com/gchc8j


----------



## TSX06

She just doesn't want to go higher http://valid.canardpc.com/jb0j06


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/7zy94f little bump


----------



## Anthrax234

Here ya go http://valid.canardpc.com/lmb8sx


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/9s7g3b


----------



## solrflare

solrflare
i7-870 @ 4.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/r6pppl


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/l8quyc
http://valid.canardpc.com/s90mnd


----------



## dtodorov7

Q6600 @ 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/g9jb1p


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp

Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
-Not going any further


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp
> 
> Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
> -Not going any further


Sorry lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


----------



## Himo5

kami-Kaveri



http://valid.canardpc.com/dmplmy


----------



## ReXtN

Can i join the 4GHz club with my I5 4670K LAN-PC OC?
http://valid.canardpc.com/lcvwix
61C is Max temp over 30 min with stress/stability-testing









The Vcore is set to 1.400V but some how, it boosts it to 1.44V... I have everything set to static and or Override in BIOS. But ohh well, with the temps im having, Im not afraid to push the Volts a bit









This I5 is a MUCH better Overclocker than my I7 4770K that is sitting in my main-rig








Both the I7 and I5 is Delided using the Vice-method, and with great success!







my I7 dropped almost 30C, and my I5 dropped about 20C on full load at 4.4GHz








I am using CLU between the Die and the IHS and Arctic Silver between the IHS and the EK Supremacy-Block


----------



## ReXtN

Ehhh... I don't think it is needed to update withe the 4.8GHz OC anymore ^^

http://valid.canardpc.com/3g0a9c

5GHz on the I5 4670K also!


----------



## MrJeffrey

Hey ya here is mine at 4Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/0lawey


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> Oldie but a goodie
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gchc8j


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> She just doesn't want to go higher http://valid.canardpc.com/jb0j06


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7zy94f little bump


3 x 

Very nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthrax234*
> 
> Here ya go http://valid.canardpc.com/lmb8sx


Thank you, here you go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9s7g3b



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solrflare*
> 
> solrflare
> i7-870 @ 4.3GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r6pppl




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l8quyc
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s90mnd





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> Q6600 @ 4Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g9jb1p




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sorry lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab



All is good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> kami-Kaveri
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dmplmy



The first of its kind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Ehhh... I don't think it is needed to update withe the 4.8GHz OC anymore ^^
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3g0a9c
> 
> 5GHz on the I5 4670K also!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJeffrey*
> 
> Hey ya here is mine at 4Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/0lawey




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc




I assume that this is a different chip


----------



## stubass

yup a new chip from a tray of 25 mixed CPU's that arrived on friday


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hi I was about to oc my i5 2500k and I only changed the turbo multi from 37 to 40 and the v core went from 1.212 to 1.3?
Should i try offset?


----------



## cgipson1

http://valid.canardpc.com/zpldzg

(24/7/365 OC) but thought I would put it here also...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup a new chip from a tray of 25 mixed CPU's that arrived on friday


A tray of 25







I think I might get a few more then









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Hi I was about to oc my i5 2500k and I only changed the turbo multi from 37 to 40 and the v core went from 1.212 to 1.3?
> Should i try offset?


Sorry I cant help ya, I have no experience with that platform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zpldzg
> 
> (24/7/365 OC) but thought I would put it here also...




Nice for a 24/7 OC


----------



## Oliver1234

Oooh, I'm in!!!
4770K: http://valid.canardpc.com/d9nt6x
http://valid.canardpc.com/d9nt6x


----------



## Insane569

I was on my way to the 5ghz club. But my mobo doesnt want me to pass 4.8 on a single core. I can't push past 1.52volts. So I'll settle for this.
http://valid.canardpc.com/mnut08


----------



## Mshenay

I got some good news guyz

I'm going to shoot for a stable 4.1 on Thursday night /Friday Morning , I did some intel burn tests last night with default settings and got around 65c at 100% load, I should be able to OC without getting above 80

last time I did burn tests I was hitting 80 and pushing to 90 <.< [stock air] I re did my air yesterday, yanked out my last Stock Roswell fan [cheap led pice of junk] and re worked my air to get my case temps down by about 3c [hurray :/] more importantly I got my gpu temps down a little more

but more exciting news, I got a HD 7870 that I was able to max out at 1200 Mhz Core and 1250ram [My mobo won't let me push it any higher, seeing as it caps the voltage drawn through the PCI 3.0 X16 slot :/] still the new 7870 [which is smaller and runs cooler than my old 6950] runs about 35% faster than the old card

So time to OC my CPU


----------



## FuryDharok

Finally 5GHz on i5 3570k with Hyper 212 evo cooler DD (had to remove a RAM stick and keep one so it would boot up)
http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0
Update please


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Testing a possible new daily machine.
http://valid.canardpc.com/xzmuk6


----------



## Mshenay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Finally 5GHz on i5 3570k with Hyper 212 evo cooler DD (had to remove a RAM stick and keep one so it would boot up)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0
> Update please


\

whoa grats dude









I also found the option today for a higher Multiplier option in my Gigbyte Bios xD, I got my 4.0 with BCLK and multipler adjustments,

I'll be shooting maybe for 4.2 with just multipler Friday possible


----------



## jdstock76

I know it's kinda overkill since its a 3770k but I need a club to belong to. I'll push for 5.0 when I update my system.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda overkill since its a 3770k but I need a club to belong to. I'll push for 5.0 when I update my system.


I am more then happy to enter your details, but check the first post for entry details.


----------



## ginger_nuts

A very slow week this week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Oooh, I'm in!!!
> 4770K: http://valid.canardpc.com/d9nt6x
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d9nt6x




You are in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Finally 5GHz on i5 3570k with Hyper 212 evo cooler DD (had to remove a RAM stick and keep one so it would boot up)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0
> Update please




Congratulations, and makes no difference how you get it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Testing a possible new daily machine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xzmuk6




Seems like a nice daily user


----------



## dtodorov7

Finally I got my hands on my father's Pentium D 820







I think that's the chip limit, it just doesn't want to go any higher no matter what I try









300 x 14 at 1.48v

http://valid.canardpc.com/jiulns

PS Too bad 820 is not like 830 with higher multiplier


----------



## FuryDharok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Congratulations, and makes no difference how you get it


I know. I was just saying


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7


----------



## NitrousX

http://valid.canardpc.com/h44b2q

Thanks!


----------



## dna-systems

http://valid.canardpc.com/ys61pd


----------



## Insane569

http://valid.canardpc.com/ytcqig
Bit of an update. I'll try and hit 4.8 this weekend perhaps.


----------



## Travellerr

http://valid.x86.fr/y7iq8w

I have no idea how to show you guys that I am validated for overclocking past 4ghz , and I am not exactly sure how to post it in my singature....anyone mind helping me out? I have been validated through CPU-Z validator 4.0, but I am not exactly sure on how to proceed next....any help would be appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y7iq8w
> 
> I have no idea how to show you guys that I am validated for overclocking past 4ghz , and I am not exactly sure how to post it in my singature....anyone mind helping me out? I have been validated through CPU-Z validator 4.0, but I am not exactly sure on how to proceed next....any help would be appreciated:thumb:


That's it. Your name is correct in the validation, speed is over 4000mhz. Just wait till the thread is updated.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y7iq8w
> 
> I have no idea how to show you guys that I am validated for overclocking past 4ghz , and I am not exactly sure how to post it in my singature....anyone mind helping me out? I have been validated through CPU-Z validator 4.0, but I am not exactly sure on how to proceed next....any help would be appreciated:thumb:


You have provided enough for me to enter you later on, probably today.

As for putting it in your sig I use the following code;

Code:



Code:


 TEXT BEFORE THE EMOTICON [URL= COPY AND PASTE YOUR VALIDATION URL HERE ]:gotproof:[/URL]


----------



## KOLIBERk

http://valid.canardpc.com/mp033s

Thank you!


----------



## floodslayer9

http://valid.x86.fr/cf3qzy

Thanks!


----------



## Travellerr

Thanks guys I appreciate the help with this, and I am actually waiting to see when I get the money for the liquid cooling unit I am planning on saving up to buy. I am thinking about starting with a closed loop 140mm and or 280mm and seeing if I can stay stable overclocked to 4.5ghz...Then eventually when I get more comfortable with installing and working with the different radiator and tubing, I want to purchase a unit with a radiator for both my cpu and graphics cards which I have overclocked right now to 1250 with out any outside and or after market cooler. I am hope with this eventually getting a better cooling unit and units I could overclock to 1350 with both gpus, and eventually have them both stable. Any brands of closed loop units you could recommend guys would be appreciated because I have only ever worked with air coolers, and also with a good place to purchase potential radiators and tubing would be appreciated as well.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/0gww5k
9084.44 MHz / Rejected

http://valid.canardpc.com/rsx3e6
8689.95 MHz / Validated










Version 1.69 is bugged, or is it?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> Finally I got my hands on my father's Pentium D 820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the chip limit, it just doesn't want to go any higher no matter what I try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 x 14 at 1.48v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jiulns
> 
> PS Too bad 820 is not like 830 with higher multiplier




It is the first 820, congratulations









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7




The highest E6400, awesome work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h44b2q
> 
> Thanks!




You already have an entry at 4.6Ghz, if this is a different chip let us know, I will also enter it then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ys61pd




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ytcqig
> Bit of an update. I'll try and hit 4.8 this weekend perhaps.




Can't wait









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y7iq8w
> 
> I have no idea how to show you guys that I am validated for overclocking past 4ghz , and I am not exactly sure how to post it in my singature....anyone mind helping me out? I have been validated through CPU-Z validator 4.0, but I am not exactly sure on how to proceed next....any help would be appreciated:thumb:




Entered and joined









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOLIBERk*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mp033s
> 
> Thank you!




No worries









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floodslayer9*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cf3qzy
> 
> Thanks!




No thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0gww5k
> 9084.44 MHz / Rejected
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rsx3e6
> 8689.95 MHz / Validated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1.69 is bugged, or is it?




The only questionable bit is the Vcore, but fantasticaly awesome work non the less


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You already have an entry at 4.6Ghz, if this is a different chip let us know, I will also enter it then.


I would consider my entry above an update. It's the same chip, but I'm running at 0.008 lower volts (1.360 now v 1.368 before) and I also am using a different set of RAM.

Thanks.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I would consider my entry above an update. It's the same chip, but I'm running at 0.008 lower volts (1.360 now v 1.368 before) and I also am using a different set of RAM.
> 
> Thanks.


Amended and updated


----------



## Asianinja11

http://valid.x86.fr/ndwagk


----------



## Tweakin

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjpv10


----------



## Insane569

Just going to sweep by real quick.
http://valid.canardpc.com/n38ryx
That's as close as I can get.


----------



## Kozanitis96

http://valid.x86.fr/mck6z8
Add me too
Should I try lower voltages?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mck6z8
> Add me too
> Should I try lower voltages?


I would... This is my everyday on air. Waiting on my photon d5 to show up. I bought a h440 and it didn't like my current water cooling solution.

Here is my air cooled overclock! I also think this might be a new cpu for the 4 ghz club can't remember. http://valid.x86.fr/xp8y5c Please do not update I would rather keep my 4.99 score current.


----------



## Razzaa

http://valid.canardpc.com/aqtm8h


----------



## Travellerr

So I know I just posted a recent overclock validation on here, but since I am newer to overclocking these chips I have been trying to learn more about it and them. I will be attempting different frequencies when I get some better fans for the heat sink I have on my cpu. I will then hopefully adding a radiator and liquid cooling helping with the temps and speeds. http://valid.x86.fr/qa3ee6


----------



## Molten

Username: Molten
i5 2500k @ 4.211Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/rfaf7m


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0gww5k
> 9084.44 MHz / Rejected
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rsx3e6
> 8689.95 MHz / Validated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Version 1.69 is bugged, or is it?*










ees bugged









http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l
ees dead
To anyone that may think about moving the OV jumper on Asus x58 boards..not a good idea..


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

http://valid.x86.fr/7c4j95
AMD FX-8120


----------



## Psybadek

http://valid.canardpc.com/bsn0f9 Proof for Over 4Ghz OC
FX 6350


----------



## DJ4g63t

I've been messing around with a Xeon X5460 in my LGA775 HTPC the last few days and managed to get it stable at 4Ghz










4GHz X5460 in a 775 Mobo


----------



## Travellerr

Okay, so firstly I think this is the best I am going to get on the voltage that I am using and also cooling with only an aftermarket air cooler. I am kind of bummed out because I know if you can reach the 4.5-4.6ghz area with around 1.25 voltage that you have a top 50% Haswell chip. Well I suppose that I just did not luck out in that regards, but as far as ram goes I suppose this goes very well since originally when installing the ram it was only running at 1333mhz and I know a couple people with the same ram that could not get it to overclock very well at all. http://valid.x86.fr/mwl62b If anyone in this thread has a haswell card and some decent experience overclocking would you mind messaging me with some tips and or reference sites to help me possibly work with this chip and potentially obtaining better speeds.


----------



## danilon62

http://valid.canardpc.com/xdf4zv


----------



## DJ4g63t

I didn't realize I messed up my last validation link.

Xeon X5460 @ 4GHz in an old 775 mobo


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Hopefully did it right: http://valid.canardpc.com/qi1y0b


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asianinja11*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ndwagk




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjpv10




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Just going to sweep by real quick.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n38ryx
> That's as close as I can get.




Congratulations on the highest FM2 Athlon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mck6z8
> Add me too
> Should I try lower voltages?




For everyday use, lower voltage if stable is better IMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/aqtm8h




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> Username: Molten
> i5 2500k @ 4.211Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rfaf7m




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ees bugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l
> ees dead
> To anyone that may think about moving the OV jumper on Asus x58 boards..not a good idea..




I will note the advice, and another first of it's kind from you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOmnomNOM3*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7c4j95
> AMD FX-8120




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psybadek*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bsn0f9 Proof for Over 4Ghz OC
> FX 6350




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Okay, so firstly I think this is the best I am going to get on the voltage that I am using and also cooling with only an aftermarket air cooler. I am kind of bummed out because I know if you can reach the 4.5-4.6ghz area with around 1.25 voltage that you have a top 50% Haswell chip. Well I suppose that I just did not luck out in that regards, but as far as ram goes I suppose this goes very well since originally when installing the ram it was only running at 1333mhz and I know a couple people with the same ram that could not get it to overclock very well at all. http://valid.x86.fr/mwl62b If anyone in this thread has a haswell card and some decent experience overclocking would you mind messaging me with some tips and or reference sites to help me possibly work with this chip and potentially obtaining better speeds.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xdf4zv




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I didn't realize I messed up my last validation link.
> 
> Xeon X5460 @ 4GHz in an old 775 mobo




All is good now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Hopefully did it right: http://valid.canardpc.com/qi1y0b




Sure did


----------



## Psybadek

woo woo!! it's official now!!


----------



## Kozanitis96

Thought I could push it a little more








http://valid.canardpc.com/12a4gn


----------



## fido

@Kozanitis96
that is 4.5ghz on i5 2500k not bad at all


----------



## philhalo66

4.5GHz 1.35V rock solid stable
http://valid.x86.fr/bdkbd3


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> @Kozanitis96
> that is 4.5ghz on i5 2500k not bad at all


Also I had tried 4.5GHz @ 1.27sh.....
It can run everything except prime fft's


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

Update FX 8120 @ 4.5 1.392V

http://valid.x86.fr/bvcqsb


----------



## directorJay

Can I join the club?











http://valid.canardpc.com/9iai5s


----------



## TechPcGamer

would like 2 join the club heres a pic and link of my cpu z  http://valid.x86.fr/k3g14q


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Thought I could push it a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/12a4gn




That's right









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 4.5GHz 1.35V rock solid stable
> http://valid.x86.fr/bdkbd3




Stabel is nice, but not necessary here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOmnomNOM3*
> 
> Update FX 8120 @ 4.5 1.392V
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bvcqsb




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *directorJay*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9iai5s




Absolutely









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> would like 2 join the club heres a pic and link of my cpu z  http://valid.x86.fr/k3g14q




Welcome to the club


----------



## TechPcGamer

thank you sir


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7

Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel


----------



## Martyfish78

wrong section lol


----------



## DJ4g63t

Update me please.









4.27GHz 771 X5460 in a 775 Mobo


----------



## SRICE4904




----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*


You need to provide a CPUz link, and it needs to be your OCN user name. Check post 1.


----------



## bajer29

Add me please.

Hope this is the right link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/vl3hhq

EDIT: Is there something wrong with my graphics? For some reason my GPU isn't showing up completely correct in CPU-Z. I know the 280x is a updated 7970. Just curious


----------



## SRICE4904

sorry about that, add me please
http://valid.x86.fr/096d8p


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7
> 
> Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel




At least it puts you on the top here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Update me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.27GHz 771 X5460 in a 775 Mobo




Done, great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Add me please.
> 
> Hope this is the right link.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vl3hhq
> 
> EDIT: Is there something wrong with my graphics? For some reason my GPU isn't showing up completely correct in CPU-Z. I know the 280x is a updated 7970. Just curious




OK, it is the right link, and don't be worried CPUz has a few bugs I am learning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> sorry about that, add me please
> http://valid.x86.fr/096d8p




It is ALL good, welcome


----------



## ginger_nuts

4 Days and nothing









Am I missing out on something ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 4 Days and nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing out on something ?


you *will* submit ...


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hey I managed this with my cpu. Do you think that it will last 3 more years running at this?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> you *will* submit ...


I am so close http://valid.canardpc.com/l958zy mind you that is with the stock cooling









Still maybe two weeks or so before I manage to start my chilled water loop.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am so close http://valid.canardpc.com/l958zy mind you that is with the stock cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still maybe two weeks or so before I manage to start my chilled water loop.


It's at 37C. You can push that much further with the stock cooler you're using...

I say you could hit 4.2 before you hit 70C.


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.x86.fr/td6z8n

Was toying around with my 4820k. Think I can be added? Delete my FX8350 btw. I don't own it anymore.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> It's at 37C. You can push that much further with the stock cooler you're using...
> 
> I say you could hit 4.2 before you hit 70C.


Do note that the validation was taken like only seconds after Windows had loaded







in a room that was below 20 degrees celsius ( 68 F )

It seems to be memory related.

Can anyone tell me if 775 socket ed chips overclock better with less memory ? ie. 2x 1Gb Sticks v's 4x 1Gb sticks or 1x 2Gb stick v's 2x 2Gb sticks

Or is it a chip by chip thing ?


----------



## stubass

hey Ginger, i only have 2GB sticks but I have found that i pull slightly more with 1 x 2GB sticks when going for maximum OC.. All my OC subs on 775 are with one stick...
I find once i have found the highest possible OC that when i add another stick it wont boot at that speed but maybe approx 50MHz lower (Except that E7200).. AS too reason why or is it my setup i have no idea


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Do note that the validation was taken like only seconds after Windows had loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a room that was below 20 degrees celsius ( 68 F )
> 
> It seems to be memory related.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if 775 socket ed chips overclock better with less memory ? ie. 2x 1Gb Sticks v's 4x 1Gb sticks or 1x 2Gb stick v's 2x 2Gb sticks
> 
> Or is it a chip by chip thing ?


Well the rules state it doesn't need to be stable. As long as it validates without a BSOD or restart, I think you'll be fine. My OC is 24/7, once I get my H100i, I'll start playing around with a higher 24/7 clock. Too lazy to OC to highest temp clock. I require ample time for gaming


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> It's at 37C. You can push that much further with the stock cooler you're using...
> 
> I say you could hit 4.2 before you hit 70C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do note that the validation was taken like only seconds after Windows had loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a room that was below 20 degrees celsius ( 68 F )
> 
> It seems to be memory related.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if 775 socket ed chips overclock better with less memory ? ie. 2x 1Gb Sticks v's 4x 1Gb sticks or 1x 2Gb stick v's 2x 2Gb sticks
> 
> Or is it a chip by chip thing ?
Click to expand...

2 x 1GB used to work best for me with 775... for cpu overclock. (Whereas Socket 2011 doesn't seem to care whether it's 8GB or 16GB.)

Have loose timings on the memory too.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Working on getting voltages down, then possible settling on 4.3 but I don't think it's really necessary so I'll probably just stick to this.
http://valid.x86.fr/77xj6g


----------



## Millenna

Hi,

can you add me to the i7 4820k list









http://valid.x86.fr/2n53ni (CPU-Z 5087.54 MHz)


----------



## SRICE4904

Got this to post, have a custom water cooling loop and fujipoly extreme thermal pads coming I didn't like the temps but once the new cooling is place I'd like to get it stable.








http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4bcg
Got 11th Place!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Got this to post, have a custom water cooling loop and fujipoly extreme thermal pads coming I didn't like the temps but once the new cooling is place I'd like to get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4bcg
> Got 11th Place!


Nice one although thats 11th place in the last 12 months but still a good job, should be nice with your custom loop








Here is a better list if your interested
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_1668#start=0#interval=20


----------



## nammkit97

Hi, would like to join the club.









http://valid.x86.fr/rl286y [2500k @ 4.4GHz]


----------



## bajer29

Hello again, got a H100i cooler to replace my CM H212 Evo; stuck with 1.3V and boosted my CPU up to 4.4(ish)GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/w85zby


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry to everyone for the delay in updating the list and entries, been trying to build a rumpus room and sort some other personal things out in life, I also managed to put a 3" nail through my fingers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/td6z8n
> 
> Was toying around with my 4820k. Think I can be added? Delete my FX8350 btw. I don't own it anymore.




I only get rid of entries for updates, other wise they are signs of your work to b e kept for ever.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Working on getting voltages down, then possible settling on 4.3 but I don't think it's really necessary so I'll probably just stick to this.
> http://valid.x86.fr/77xj6g




You could always go for a suicide run, they FUN









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> can you add me to the i7 4820k list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2n53ni (CPU-Z 5087.54 MHz)




Yes I can









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Got this to post, have a custom water cooling loop and fujipoly extreme thermal pads coming I didn't like the temps but once the new cooling is place I'd like to get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4bcg
> Got 11th Place!




Once you have it stable, go for a higher once of then









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nammkit97*
> 
> Hi, would like to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rl286y [2500k @ 4.4GHz]




You are in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Hello again, got a H100i cooler to replace my CM H212 Evo; stuck with 1.3V and boosted my CPU up to 4.4(ish)GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w85zby




Nice work







anychance of pushing maybe just a little more ?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anychance of pushing maybe just a little more ?


Oh you know...









I will probably push to 5GHz.


----------



## elite1

Just took the plunge today, starting my OC journey. Found my stable multiplier at stock vcore, so I am patting myself on the back for finally beginning to play with my baby and see what she's capable of









i7 2600k @ 4.3GHz (just shy of that +1GHz club, so now I have another goal!)

http://valid.canardpc.com/300fsk


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elite1*
> 
> Just took the plunge today, starting my OC journey. Found my stable multiplier at stock vcore, so I am patting myself on the back for finally beginning to play with my baby and see what she's capable of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.3GHz (just shy of that +1GHz club, so now I have another goal!)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/300fsk


Need the validation *link*, in your OCN username.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elite1*
> 
> Just took the plunge today, starting my OC journey. Found my stable multiplier at stock vcore, so I am patting myself on the back for finally beginning to play with my baby and see what she's capable of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.3GHz (just shy of that +1GHz club, so now I have another goal!)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/300fsk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Need the validation *link*, in your OCN username.


Yup, there's a tutorial gif in the OP.


----------



## elite1

ugh, that .png was linked to url, but alas, 'tis no more. Apologies, here's the validation:

http://valid.x86.fr/300fsk









*edit* http://valid.canardpc.com/300fsk (in case ^ was a cached url)


----------



## TwistedWinter

Can i play too? =o

http://valid.canardpc.com/0pg11c


----------



## Michelle911

Can I join too please









My Validation

Thanks!


----------



## FisherBoxFX

my validate:
http://valid.canardpc.com/fh0xap


----------



## JourneymanMike

I would like to be included.

JourneymanMike

AMD FX-8350 Vishera

http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Magic Sjefke

Please sign me up

http://valid.x86.fr/ahnm7i

Still work in progress


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.x86.fr/knpcx5

Switched back to AMD for a while as I wanted to use my Noctua on something other than an i3(lol). Probably do 5Ghz later. Only hits the mid 40s after 50 IBT runs, so 5 should be within reach.


----------



## Magic Sjefke

updated clock speeds although it took a real bump in voltage to get it stable

http://valid.x86.fr/bk5a1i


----------



## HALOwner97

*Update on the 4820k. 4.4GHz @1.25v*
CPU-Z Validation


----------



## ULTIMATEPLATANO

hey friends please help me out!

Ok&#8230; so I'm going to be as detailed as possible! Obviously I'm a noob and I'm super lost lol! I'm trying to over clock my CPU to a stable 4.1mhz-4.2mhz I prefer 4.2mhz I will start with my specs first to give you guys an idea what I'm working with.

MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler (please tell me if this cooler can't accomplish 4.2mhz)
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
OS: Windows 7 Primium
CASE FANS: 5

Alright with that ^ out the way this is my problem! I'm an over clocking virgin desperate for my cherry to be POPPED --- LMBO! So please go easy like dump stupid easy no abbreviations PLEASE! Unless they are terms that can clearly be seen on my mobo. Like CPU&#8230;&#8230;lol right now as we speak my CPU is sitting at 4.2mhz with 1.26v I noticed that when I went from 1.45v to 1.26v heat when down A LOT! But I'm still running very hot! I ran prim95 for 10-15min and already was at like 65c-67c I just found out that the more volts you push the more heat you get! I'm telling you guys I'm new at this I'm not joking =) but I think for some reason 1.26v is very low and it might affect performance! So I don't want to keep lowering the volts! Unless it's a good thing?? Another thing when over clocking do I only focused on 2 things? CPU multiplier and voltages? Like wth is NB voltage and all that other extra stuff??... I have disabled all the power saving stuff and AMD turbo crap and so on.. I've done a lot of reading but nothing is dummy proof everything has abbreviations I don't understand.. Please if someone is kind enough to give me a break down in your own words that would be easy to understand I would really appreciate that! One last thing I promise. Im volts are at 1.26 and still hot everything else is on auto.. maybe something else has to much voltage causing the overheating? Like NB which I don't know what that is but noticed a lot of people talking about it in over clocking forms.. thanks for ready and all the help!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> hey friends please help me out!
> 
> Ok&#8230; so I'm going to be as detailed as possible! Obviously I'm a noob and I'm super lost lol! I'm trying to over clock my CPU to a stable 4.1mhz-4.2mhz I prefer 4.2mhz I will start with my specs first to give you guys an idea what I'm working with.
> 
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
> COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler (please tell me if this cooler can't accomplish 4.2mhz)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
> PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
> OS: Windows 7 Primium
> CASE FANS: 5
> 
> Alright with that ^ out the way this is my problem! I'm an over clocking virgin desperate for my cherry to be POPPED --- LMBO! So please go easy like dump stupid easy no abbreviations PLEASE! Unless they are terms that can clearly be seen on my mobo. Like CPU&#8230;&#8230;lol right now as we speak my CPU is sitting at 4.2mhz with 1.26v I noticed that when I went from 1.45v to 1.26v heat when down A LOT! But I'm still running very hot! I ran prim95 for 10-15min and already was at like 65c-67c I just found out that the more volts you push the more heat you get! I'm telling you guys I'm new at this I'm not joking =) but I think for some reason 1.26v is very low and it might affect performance! So I don't want to keep lowering the volts! Unless it's a good thing?? Another thing when over clocking do I only focused on 2 things? CPU multiplier and voltages? Like wth is NB voltage and all that other extra stuff??... I have disabled all the power saving stuff and AMD turbo crap and so on.. I've done a lot of reading but nothing is dummy proof everything has abbreviations I don't understand.. Please if someone is kind enough to give me a break down in your own words that would be easy to understand I would really appreciate that! One last thing I promise. Im volts are at 1.26 and still hot everything else is on auto.. maybe something else has to much voltage causing the overheating? Like NB which I don't know what that is but noticed a lot of people talking about it in over clocking forms.. thanks for ready and all the help!


Voltage: The lower the better, without crashing your system. Downvolt little by little (.05v) at a time until your system won't boot - then raise it (again - little by little), and test with Prime95 or something - then raise if it fails. Actually I'd start with a voltage of about 1.175 or 1.18 - no way should need 1.2v @ 4GHz.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> hey friends please help me out!
> 
> Ok&#8230; so I'm going to be as detailed as possible! Obviously I'm a noob and I'm super lost lol! I'm trying to over clock my CPU to a stable 4.1mhz-4.2mhz I prefer 4.2mhz I will start with my specs first to give you guys an idea what I'm working with.
> 
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
> COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler (please tell me if this cooler can't accomplish 4.2mhz)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
> PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
> OS: Windows 7 Primium
> CASE FANS: 5
> 
> Alright with that ^ out the way this is my problem! I'm an over clocking virgin desperate for my cherry to be POPPED --- LMBO! So please go easy like dump stupid easy no abbreviations PLEASE! Unless they are terms that can clearly be seen on my mobo. Like CPU&#8230;&#8230;lol right now as we speak my CPU is sitting at 4.2mhz with 1.26v I noticed that when I went from 1.45v to 1.26v heat when down A LOT! But I'm still running very hot! I ran prim95 for 10-15min and already was at like 65c-67c I just found out that the more volts you push the more heat you get! I'm telling you guys I'm new at this I'm not joking =) but I think for some reason 1.26v is very low and it might affect performance! So I don't want to keep lowering the volts! Unless it's a good thing?? Another thing when over clocking do I only focused on 2 things? CPU multiplier and voltages? Like wth is NB voltage and all that other extra stuff??... I have disabled all the power saving stuff and AMD turbo crap and so on.. I've done a lot of reading but nothing is dummy proof everything has abbreviations I don't understand.. Please if someone is kind enough to give me a break down in your own words that would be easy to understand I would really appreciate that! One last thing I promise. Im volts are at 1.26 and still hot everything else is on auto.. maybe something else has to much voltage causing the overheating? Like NB which I don't know what that is but noticed a lot of people talking about it in over clocking forms.. thanks for ready and all the help!


It is true what dougb62 said, the lower the voltage the better, as long as your system is stable with it.

Stock boost voltage is 1.425V, so to be running lower is great. Yes core voltage & CPU frequency are booth directly related to the heat output.

But IMO, with temps like that, I would be questioning other things, about the cooling of the CPU.

Your best bet is to start a new thread *HERE* then far more people will be able to help you out.

_*Oh, and to everyone else I will update the list either tonight or first thing tomorrow morning, very sorry for the delay.*_


----------



## TechPcGamer

here is a new update on my i5 oc if you can replace it with the one thats already on the list with my new one right here thanks http://valid.canardpc.com/zep09j


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elite1*
> 
> ugh, that .png was linked to url, but alas, 'tis no more. Apologies, here's the validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/300fsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* http://valid.canardpc.com/300fsk (in case ^ was a cached url)




It is ALL good, it happens a fare bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedWinter*
> 
> Can i play too? =o
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0pg11c




Sure, why not









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> Can I join too please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Validation
> 
> Thanks!




More the merrier









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FisherBoxFX*
> 
> my validate:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fh0xap




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I would like to be included.
> 
> JourneymanMike
> 
> AMD FX-8350 Vishera
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike




Fantastic going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/knpcx5
> 
> Switched back to AMD for a while as I wanted to use my Noctua on something other than an i3(lol). Probably do 5Ghz later. Only hits the mid 40s after 50 IBT runs, so 5 should be within reach.




That is pretty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magic Sjefke*
> 
> updated clock speeds although it took a real bump in voltage to get it stable
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bk5a1i




Good going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> *Update on the 4820k. 4.4GHz @1.25v*
> CPU-Z Validation




Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> here is a new update on my i5 oc if you can replace it with the one thats already on the list with my new one right here thanks http://valid.canardpc.com/zep09j




Consider it done


----------



## Michelle911

Thanks Ginger Nuts!


----------



## THEFATTIE

Hey guys. New to overclocking. Just finished my first custom build in about 5 years. After about a week of trial and error, here it is. It seems to be ok for now. Going to try and do some stability tests and see How far I can tweak it. Any advise would be awesome, and thanks for the awesome info above, altho I only read about 5-6 pages.

http://valid.canardpc.com/c2kghb


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7


----------



## HeadlessKnight

870 @ 4.53

http://valid.x86.fr/k9f179


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEFATTIE*
> 
> Hey guys. New to overclocking. Just finished my first custom build in about 5 years. After about a week of trial and error, here it is. It seems to be ok for now. Going to try and do some stability tests and see How far I can tweak it. Any advise would be awesome, and thanks for the awesome info above, altho I only read about 5-6 pages.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c2kghb


For daily use you should try lowering all the voltages. For RAM you should try 9-9-9-24 with 1,5 V or lower, I don't know what RAM do you have.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## FlavianFemmorte

Here's mine: http://valid.x86.fr/1bx7g8


----------



## Pwntastic

http://valid.canardpc.com/lb7mv9


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEFATTIE*
> 
> Hey guys. New to overclocking. Just finished my first custom build in about 5 years. After about a week of trial and error, here it is. It seems to be ok for now. Going to try and do some stability tests and see How far I can tweak it. Any advise would be awesome, and thanks for the awesome info above, altho I only read about 5-6 pages.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c2kghb




Once you have tweeked or increased it, do not forget to update it here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7




Once again, AMAZING









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 870 @ 4.53
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k9f179




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlavianFemmorte*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.x86.fr/1bx7g8




Fantastic


----------



## redcolorlook

good,just got my rig back up, so ill add you guys in the next few hours thanks


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 870 @ 4.53
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k9f179


Awesome, I kinda miss my old 870.

Here is mine, [email protected](Almost) 4.2Ghz. 1.2v and temps at ~75c on a NZXT T40. I plan to tweak it more.
http://valid.x86.fr/dj87b8


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Awesome, I kinda miss my old 870.
> 
> Here is mine, [email protected](Almost) 4.2Ghz. 1.2v and temps at ~75c on a NZXT T40. I plan to tweak it more.
> http://valid.x86.fr/dj87b8




Fantastic, when you have tweaked, do come back


----------



## bubbleawsome

Well, I didn't plan to come back so soon, but it will not go any higher. BSOD instantly even 1 multi higher. :| Oh well.
http://valid.x86.fr/nlmbla


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Well, I didn't plan to come back so soon, but it will not go any higher. BSOD instantly even 1 multi higher. :| Oh well.
> http://valid.x86.fr/nlmbla


799.81mhz? Weird validation.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> 799.81mhz? Weird validation.


Yeah, but it still shows 45x as a possible multiplier, but don't know if that counts. It also counted my RAM, GPU, and VRAM weird. *shrug*
I also really love this little dude


----------



## Clausius

http://valid.x86.fr/7pph2z


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Well, I didn't plan to come back so soon, but it will not go any higher. BSOD instantly even 1 multi higher. :| Oh well.
> http://valid.x86.fr/nlmbla


I am sorry, but that will not be accepted









Will increasing your vCore help ? All you need here is a validated validation above 4Ghz


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am sorry, but that will not be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will increasing your vCore help ? All you need here is a validated validation above 4Ghz


Hm, it seems to default to that frequency when I clock that high. I'll have to fix that. :|

Anyways, I can't bring vcore any higher, my board limits to 1.3vcore.







I've thought of bringing it up with MSI, but I don't know if I will.


----------



## Clausius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Hm, it seems to default to that frequency when I clock that high. I'll have to fix that. :|
> 
> Anyways, I can't bring vcore any higher, my board limits to 1.33vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought of bringing it up with MSI, but I don't know if I will.


Are you overclocking through the bios? I have an MSI board and it will crash if I go any higher than 1.3v in command center regardless of clock speed.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clausius*
> 
> Are you overclocking through the bios? I have an MSI board and it will crash if I go any higher than 1.3v in command center regardless of clock speed.


Yes, I am. It is the g41 so it isn't high end but the limits they imposed on this thing bother me. >







If it was advertised with "overclocking safety features" or "assisted overclocking" I could just say I didn't read, but the box leads you to think it is fully unlocked z87. :/


----------



## ginger_nuts

Ya gotta love some companies advertising


----------



## Clausius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Yes, I am. It is the g41 so it isn't high end but the limits they imposed on this thing bother me. >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was advertised with "overclocking safety features" or "assisted overclocking" I could just say I didn't read, but the box leads you to think it is fully unlocked z87. :/


Huh that's weird. I'm using a B85 G43 gaming and I ran 1.6v for my 5.1ghz oc


----------



## Clausius

http://valid.x86.fr/qe3a1j primed for 24 hours fully stable


----------



## ethanhunt

ethanhunt
i5-4670K @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/0ai515


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanhunt*
> 
> ethanhunt
> i5-4670K @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0ai515


That wont be accepted. The name on the validation has to be the same as your profile name.


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw


----------



## koekwau5

Here is my i7-4770K running @ 4.3Ghz @ 1.216V:
http://valid.canardpc.com/badq29
Temp is 68 degrees while under the load of LinX Linpack. How do I love my delid =)


----------



## venom9182

My first overclock http://valid.x86.fr/nt165n


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Here is my i7-4770K running @ 4.3Ghz @ 1.216V:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/badq29
> Temp is 68 degrees while under the load of LinX Linpack. How do I love my delid =)


Update on yesterday, 4.4Ghz now stable:

http://valid.canardpc.com/e054zk
http://valid.x86.fr/e054zk


----------



## DComander1

Heres my CPUz Link: http://valid.x86.fr/8tixk3
FX 6300 @ 4.62 GHz Stable on Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3


----------



## riika

I know S1366's ancient, but boy do I love Xeon VIDs.

Xeon E5540 @ 4.19GHz, stable at 1.27Vcore.

http://valid.canardpc.com/yvf9hj


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clausius*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qe3a1j primed for 24 hours fully stable




A little stable for here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanhunt*
> 
> ethanhunt
> i5-4670K @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0ai515




The validation needs to be in your OCN user name, check the first post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw




It looks like this wasn't the best of chips









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom9182*
> 
> My first overclock http://valid.x86.fr/nt165n




The validation has to be done in your OCN user name, check the first post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Update on yesterday, 4.4Ghz now stable:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e054zk
> http://valid.x86.fr/e054zk





Fantastic work, keep it going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DComander1*
> 
> Heres my CPUz Link: http://valid.x86.fr/8tixk3
> FX 6300 @ 4.62 GHz Stable on Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3




Nice to see some AMD love here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> I know S1366's ancient, but boy do I love Xeon VIDs.
> Xeon E5540 @ 4.19GHz, stable at 1.27Vcore.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yvf9hj




Older the better, that is where the fun is


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Update on yesterday, 4.4Ghz now stable:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e054zk
> http://valid.x86.fr/e054zk


Again an update:

Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/8fe81y


Requires a whole lot more Vcore tho =(


----------



## Cosworth

I7 2600K

CPU-Z validation link:
http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy

http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy

it is overclocked to 4.4GHz and I normally use the AIDA64 CPUID to show my results as shown below:


----------



## Jukeboxe

4.4 4820k
Not much of an achievement but hey
http://valid.x86.fr/2viuzt


----------



## Insane569

Well now. Didn't think I would go this high.
http://valid.canardpc.com/m6apab


----------



## sjwpwpro

Could I be added, just got a 955 be off a friend on here and first try got it to 4ghz. I can get it to boot at 4.2 at that voltage but not stable, I'll keep working on it. Here is my link:

http://valid.x86.fr/4lqa04


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Could I be added, just got a 955 be off a friend on here and first try got it to 4ghz. I can get it to boot at 4.2 at that voltage but not stable, I'll keep working on it. Here is my link:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4lqa04


Doesn't need to be stable here!







Just validate and run!


----------



## Vici0us

Upgraded from 4670K which I had @ 4.4GHz, I believe? To 4770K since, I went SLI a little while back. Currently have my 4770K sitting @ 4.2GHz. When I get more time, I'll mess around with it more. I'll also post my AMD Build which has 6350 @ 4.3GHz. I'll validate that later on. For now here's 4770K @ 4.2GHz.
http://valid.x86.fr/ef6rmf


----------



## tjb423

http://valid.x86.fr/56e9jv


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Again an update:
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4.5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8fe81y
> 
> 
> Requires a whole lot more Vcore tho =(




Nice update









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> I7 2600K
> 
> CPU-Z validation link:
> http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy
> 
> it is overclocked to 4.4GHz and I normally use the AIDA64 CPUID to show my results as shown below:




Sorry but I require a CPUz validation.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jukeboxe*
> 
> 4.4 4820k
> Not much of an achievement but hey
> http://valid.x86.fr/2viuzt




If your happy push it more









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Well now. Didn't think I would go this high.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m6apab




Very impressive for a FM2









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Could I be added, just got a 955 be off a friend on here and first try got it to 4ghz. I can get it to boot at 4.2 at that voltage but not stable, I'll keep working on it. Here is my link:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4lqa04




Yes you can, welcome aboard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Upgraded from 4670K which I had @ 4.4GHz, I believe? To 4770K since, I went SLI a little while back. Currently have my 4770K sitting @ 4.2GHz. When I get more time, I'll mess around with it more. I'll also post my AMD Build which has 6350 @ 4.3GHz. I'll validate that later on. For now here's 4770K @ 4.2GHz.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ef6rmf




Please come back with your 6350









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/56e9jv




Sorry but the validation is not showing


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I require a CPUz validation.


Sorry if you missed it but the CPUz validation was included in the post, however for verification here it is again below:

http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy
http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I require a CPUz validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you missed it but the CPUz validation was included in the post, however for verification here it is again below:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy
> http://valid.x86.fr/yssdhy
Click to expand...

Your CPUZ validation is for 1648.31 MHz, but it takes a CPUZ validation of 4GHz or better for this club.....


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Your CPUZ validation is for 1648.31 MHz, but it takes a CPUZ validation of 4GHz or better for this club.....


hmm could i be doing something wrong with cpuz? i know it's running at 4433MHz

p.s.
sorry for the double post i put my comment in the wrong place


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> hmm could i be doing something wrong with cpuz? i know it's running at 4433MHz
> 
> p.s.
> sorry for the double post i put my comment in the wrong place


A simple way is to *turn off all* power saving functions.


----------



## alancsalt

If you don't want to turn those off, run SuperPi while validating, and don't hit validate till your clocks have upped.


----------



## Cosworth

Thanks for the advice i'll try later today after i've had some sleep

Edit:

After a bit of tweaking I managed to get this


http://valid.x86.fr/jelggp


----------



## Schmuckley

ah well..no validation








http://hwbot.org/image/1190566.jpg
no point for 2 boints..it wouldn't do anything for me or the team


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> ah well..no validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/image/1190566.jpg
> no point for 2 boints..it wouldn't do anything for me or the team


But i see some nice globals on benches on your wall


----------



## stubass

Chip hit a wall








http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92


----------



## Vici0us

Secondary (AMD Build) FX-6350 @ 4.7GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/svkb16


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Thanks for the advice i'll try later today after i've had some sleep
> 
> Edit:
> 
> After a bit of tweaking I managed to get this
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jelggp




Great work, keep it coming









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Chip hit a wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92




Thats a bit sucky









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Secondary (AMD Build) FX-6350 @ 4.7GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/svkb16




Top place for FX-6350's ATM. Fantastic


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finally got around to playing with my 3770K. Fairly simple to get this far, but getting beyond that is a lot more difficult. Gonna have to spend some more time reading some of the guides on these things.

http://valid.canardpc.com/b36h3y

Good thing is that even with SpeedStep enabled I can run 24/7 at 4.3 with stock voltages/


----------



## Feurrado

My valid of CPU-Z

http://valid.x86.fr/fmlpfl


----------



## africandeath

Pentium D 940 at 4.03


----------



## timerwin63

Update (new chip): i5 4670 (non-K).

Ordered it by accident, selling it to a friend, but I wanted to see what I could get out of it. Probably not going to push it any father, though

http://valid.x86.fr/uk1wti


----------



## PedroC1999

Yo guys!

My 3820 continues to impress, this time, not on the same end of the scale as im used to.

4Ghz @ 1.144v (0.110v under stock) stable for 3 Hours (still going)
http://valid.canardpc.com/eeylje

Im mega impressed, the temperature shown is load temperatures, thinking of going passive maybe


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Finally got around to playing with my 3770K. Fairly simple to get this far, but getting beyond that is a lot more difficult. Gonna have to spend some more time reading some of the guides on these things.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b36h3y
> 
> Good thing is that even with SpeedStep enabled I can run 24/7 at 4.3 with stock voltages/




Good work, can't wait to see what else you can get from it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feurrado*
> 
> My valid of CPU-Z
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fmlpfl




The validation needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *africandeath*
> 
> Pentium D 940 at 4.03




A blast from the past, great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Update (new chip): i5 4670 (non-K).
> 
> Ordered it by accident, selling it to a friend, but I wanted to see what I could get out of it. Probably not going to push it any father, though
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uk1wti




Fantastic work on a non K chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yo guys!
> 
> My 3820 continues to impress, this time, not on the same end of the scale as im used to.
> 
> 4Ghz @ 1.144v (0.110v under stock) stable for 3 Hours (still going)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eeylje
> 
> Im mega impressed, the temperature shown is load temperatures, thinking of going passive maybe




Sorry, but it didn't validate @ 4+ Ghz.


----------



## nammkit97

Pushed my 2500k slightly further, @4.6ghz now

http://valid.x86.fr/lzdary

Thanks


----------



## Genesix

3930k @ 4.6ghz









http://valid.x86.fr/9jtyc0


----------



## christoph

add me please

http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Sorry, but it didn't validate @ 4+ Ghz.


I didnt want you to update it! Haha, just wanted to show you guys my expreience of downvolting as a OC technqiue, I much rather my 5.3GHz Validation to be up


----------



## KnownDragon

New Cpu Devils Canyon


----------



## PapaSmurf

Felt the need to punish a cpu today while watching LAS (Linux Action Show) and I wanted to try something new. Plus I wanted to send my old GA-EP45-UD3P out with a bang before I sold it.

E7500 at 4.7628 GHz on air (ThermalRight SI128 with a Yate Loon D12SH-12) in a 70f room.

http://valid.canardpc.com/n5ak5t

That looks to be the most I can get out of it. Won't load Windows any higher and more voltage only makes it worse. Looks like the highest clocked E7500 though

Plus, this was done without a hard drive. I used MiniXP from a Hirens Boot CD off of a SARDU USB thumb drive. It has an older version of CPU-Z (1.64 I think), but I put the stand alone portable CPU-Z 1.69 on another flash drive and used that. I did this so that those Linux/BSD/(insert your favorite NON-Windows OS here) users can join in on the fun without having to resort to actually installing Windows just to get the CPU-Z validation. MiniXP is also available on the FalconFour Ultimate CD, but I didn't try that one out (it should work pretty much the same though).


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> add me please
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx


no validation for me? oh well...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dude, take a chill pill. It's only been a couple of days. He'll get to yours in the next round. It's not like he has nothing else to do but check this thread multiple times a day and update it immediately. It takes a LOT of time and work to keep a club like this up to date and he is doing an excellent job. I know how much is involved more than most as I took care of this club (and a couple of others) for a couple of years. Wait at LEAST a WEEK before posting anything about feeling that you were missed or ignored, and at least until he has posted an update since your post, neither of which has happened here.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Dude, take a chill pill. It's only been a couple of days. He'll get to yours in the next round. It's not like he has nothing else to do but check this thread multiple times a day and update it immediately. It takes a LOT of time and work to keep a club like this up to date and he is doing an excellent job. I know how much is involved more than most as I took care of this club (and a couple of others) for a couple of years. WSait at LEAST a WEEK before posting anything about feeling that you were missed or ignored, and at least until he has posted an update since your post, neither of which has happened here.


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't read the whole part where we should wait a few days for validation, is my fault...

I'll be waiting patiently for my validation


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. One should NEVER post in a thread without reading it. At the very least one should read the ENTIRE original (first) post, to know what is going on in the thread and what is expected.


----------



## djthrottleboi

In http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/


----------



## ginger_nuts

Fantastic work to all, PLEASE keep them coming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nammkit97*
> 
> Pushed my 2500k slightly further, @4.6ghz now
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lzdary
> 
> Thanks




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesix*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9jtyc0


Good Job







and a massive OCN welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> add me please
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx




You are in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New Cpu Devils Canyon




First of its type, fantastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Felt the need to punish a cpu today while watching LAS (Linux Action Show) and I wanted to try something new. Plus I wanted to send my old GA-EP45-UD3P out with a bang before I sold it.
> 
> E7500 at 4.7628 GHz on air (ThermalRight SI128 with a Yate Loon D12SH-12) in a 70f room.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n5ak5t
> 
> That looks to be the most I can get out of it. Won't load Windows any higher and more voltage only makes it worse. Looks like the highest clocked E7500 though
> 
> Plus, this was done without a hard drive. I used MiniXP from a Hirens Boot CD off of a SARDU USB thumb drive. It has an older version of CPU-Z (1.64 I think), but I put the stand alone portable CPU-Z 1.69 on another flash drive and used that. I did this so that those Linux/BSD/(insert your favorite NON-Windows OS here) users can join in on the fun without having to resort to actually installing Windows just to get the CPU-Z validation. MiniXP is also available on the FalconFour Ultimate CD, but I didn't try that one out (it should work pretty much the same though).




Awesome work, takes the top position by a mile







. So what are moving onto know ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> In http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/




Please check the first post for details of how to get a valid entry.


----------



## stubass

made 5.1 cooling not good to run bencheis
http://valid.canardpc.com/mufkbn

And a quick 4670k test
http://valid.canardpc.com/iaiuvm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Fantastic work to all, PLEASE keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nammkit97*
> 
> Pushed my 2500k slightly further, @4.6ghz now
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lzdary
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genesix*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9jtyc0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a massive OCN welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> add me please
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New Cpu Devils Canyon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of its type, fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Felt the need to punish a cpu today while watching LAS (Linux Action Show) and I wanted to try something new. Plus I wanted to send my old GA-EP45-UD3P out with a bang before I sold it.
> 
> E7500 at 4.7628 GHz on air (ThermalRight SI128 with a Yate Loon D12SH-12) in a 70f room.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n5ak5t
> 
> That looks to be the most I can get out of it. Won't load Windows any higher and more voltage only makes it worse. Looks like the highest clocked E7500 though
> 
> Plus, this was done without a hard drive. I used MiniXP from a Hirens Boot CD off of a SARDU USB thumb drive. It has an older version of CPU-Z (1.64 I think), but I put the stand alone portable CPU-Z 1.69 on another flash drive and used that. I did this so that those Linux/BSD/(insert your favorite NON-Windows OS here) users can join in on the fun without having to resort to actually installing Windows just to get the CPU-Z validation. MiniXP is also available on the FalconFour Ultimate CD, but I didn't try that one out (it should work pretty much the same though).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work, takes the top position by a mile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So what are moving onto know ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> In http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please check the first post for details of how to get a valid entry.
Click to expand...

lol i had them both open and it was a simple mistake. you could have just told me it was a gpu validations as i was posting in multiple threads correct validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/6ry1hy


----------



## Erza

I really wanted to make my first post here and my very first overclock a 4.4GHz stable (realize it doesn't have to be stable) at least as this isn't a very big achievement in my opinion but oh well...I'll try again soon! I stable tested for 10 hours, no crashes, freeze ups or whatnot. Temps during Aida64 were no more than 62c at max, 55-57cc average with a CM Hyper 212 EVO.

http://valid.x86.fr/nf4v4z

I hope I qualify!


----------



## ginger_nuts

If 4Ghz is not much of a challenge, why not go higher









There is no limit on the validations


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> If 4Ghz is not much of a challenge, why not go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit on the validations


I wanted to go to 4.8GHz but settled on a 4.4Ghz on my cooler. I couldn't get it stable passed 4.2GHz though, but I've since updated the BIOS and hope that it helps me with the _instant_ crashes I was getting before.

I will definitely update my validation when I have gone through the stable test (tomorrow I plan to mess with my OC more).


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> If 4Ghz is not much of a challenge, why not go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no limit on the validations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go to 4.8GHz but settled on a 4.4Ghz on my cooler. I couldn't get it stable passed 4.2GHz though, but I've since updated the BIOS and hope that it helps me with the _instant_ crashes I was getting before.
> 
> I will definitely update my validation when I have gone through the stable test (tomorrow I plan to mess with my OC more).
Click to expand...

Just remember that this club doesn't have to be stable.. you can try for as high as you can to boot and validate... then find your stable OC


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Just remember that this club doesn't have to be stable.. you can try for as high as you can to boot and validate... then find your stable OC


Yea, I was going to push for the highest possible and post the results regardless of it being stable, but getting into the OS was impossible.


----------



## TheBrowno

FX4100 @ 4.4GHz (220x20) on a crap motherboard: http://valid.x86.fr/sjr5rh

Air cooled, Stable (Sorry can't afford to kill her)

(Pushed the FSB to 2.640GHz too)

New submission ahead ....forget this one


----------



## gagarin77

intel Xeon X5450 E0 @ 4,5GHz (using LGA 771 -> 775 mod)

http://valid.canardpc.com/v3xu0t


----------



## tjb423

Stable 4.5 GHz FX 8320
http://valid.x86.fr/0ks5br


----------



## djthrottleboi

this guy just skipped me. oh well not give 2


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this guy just skipped me. oh well not give 2


No I haven't. I am yet to update the listing since 4 days ago.

In the first post I state
Quote:


> Please note that the rosters aren't updated on a daily basis. I will try to do them at least once a week depending on the number of new submissions.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this guy just skipped me. oh well not give 2
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't. I am yet to update the listing since 4 days ago.
> 
> In the first post I state
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the rosters aren't updated on a daily basis. I will try to do them at least once a week depending on the number of new submissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i was just going to resubmit lol. i said i was go9ing to give 2 but never got to finish due to jumping monitor and some wierd reason it only happens on ocn mainly in the pm page.


----------



## Om3gA

I am not going higher








http://valid.x86.fr/rm6j24


----------



## yudodisamd

AMD FX 6350
http://valid.x86.fr/q4yn29


----------



## cenry005

cenry005
FX-6300 @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/1yw7jl


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig


----------



## TheBrowno

I technically my last submission hasn't been accepted yet but I would like to update my submission (sorry ginger_nuts):
4.8GHz (235x20.5): http://valid.canardpc.com/ncjd0q


----------



## HeadlessKnight

New validation screen. This time at almost 4.6 GHz.

http://valid.x86.fr/gu7avk

I managed 4591.8 MHz


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry for the delay, but it seems you people have been busy. Some very impressive entries here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> made 5.1 cooling not good to run bencheis
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mufkbn
> 
> And a quick 4670k test
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iaiuvm


2x

I was wondering how long till you got one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> I really wanted to make my first post here and my very first overclock a 4.4GHz stable (realize it doesn't have to be stable) at least as this isn't a very big achievement in my opinion but oh well...I'll try again soon! I stable tested for 10 hours, no crashes, freeze ups or whatnot. Temps during Aida64 were no more than 62c at max, 55-57cc average with a CM Hyper 212 EVO.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nf4v4z
> 
> I hope I qualify!




Good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> intel Xeon X5450 E0 @ 4,5GHz (using LGA 771 -> 775 mod)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v3xu0t




Nice going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> Stable 4.5 GHz FX 8320
> http://valid.x86.fr/0ks5br




Nice n stable









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Om3gA*
> 
> I am not going higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rm6j24




You know you want to









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yudodisamd*
> 
> AMD FX 6350
> http://valid.x86.fr/q4yn29




Fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cenry005*
> 
> cenry005
> FX-6300 @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1yw7jl




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b




So them new Pent's go well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig




After seeing Schmuckley's I was wondering who would be next









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBrowno*
> 
> I technically my last submission hasn't been accepted yet but I would like to update my submission (sorry ginger_nuts):
> 4.8GHz (235x20.5): http://valid.canardpc.com/ncjd0q




Updates are always welcome, fantastic going









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> New validation screen. This time at almost 4.6 GHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gu7avk
> 
> I managed 4591.8 MHz




Smashing old gear, always fun


----------



## djthrottleboi




----------



## ginger_nuts

Damn these take a lot of volts









http://valid.canardpc.com/ap9s4w

And I cant even get 4.8Ghz stable







YET!!!!!!


----------



## TheBrowno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Damn these take a lot of volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ap9s4w
> 
> And I cant even get 4.8Ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YET!!!!!!


Showoff

I can get 4.4 Stable*

*ish


----------



## Vici0us

My secondary AMD build FX-8350 @ 5.0GHz 1.464V.
http://valid.canardpc.com/gu4yw2


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> My secondary AMD build FX-8350 @ 5.0GHz 1.464V.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gu4yw2


Are you lucky enough to have that stable ?


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> My secondary AMD build FX-8350 @ 5.0GHz 1.464V.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gu4yw2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you lucky enough to have that stable ?
Click to expand...

4.6GHz is stable for me. Since, it's summer and it's 100 degrees here everyday it's not letting me be stable @ 4.7GHz. But I'm not really complaining at 4.6GHz.


----------



## Craymac

http://valid.x86.fr/ddw2yf


----------



## BornOfScreams

Let me in!
http://valid.x86.fr/fb90f4


----------



## cenry005

UPDATE









cenry005
from 4.2Ghz to 4.3Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/6dq9n6


----------



## smex

I would post but i´m afraid my OC wont suffice









Just kidding, i remember when this club years ago was like the 5 / 6 ghz club today is, jeez.


----------



## ginger_nuts

It has been so long since I have done an update with only AMD chips I can't remember the last time, or if there ever was.

Fantastic work to everyone









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Damn these take a lot of volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ap9s4w
> 
> And I cant even get 4.8Ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YET!!!!!!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> My secondary AMD build FX-8350 @ 5.0GHz 1.464V.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gu4yw2




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craymac*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ddw2yf




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BornOfScreams*
> 
> Let me in!
> http://valid.x86.fr/fb90f4




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cenry005*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cenry005
> from 4.2Ghz to 4.3Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6dq9n6


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Fantastic work to all, PLEASE keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nammkit97*
> 
> Pushed my 2500k slightly further, @4.6ghz now
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lzdary
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genesix*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9jtyc0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a massive OCN welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> add me please
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New Cpu Devils Canyon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of its type, fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Felt the need to punish a cpu today while watching LAS (Linux Action Show) and I wanted to try something new. Plus I wanted to send my old GA-EP45-UD3P out with a bang before I sold it.
> 
> E7500 at 4.7628 GHz on air (ThermalRight SI128 with a Yate Loon D12SH-12) in a 70f room.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n5ak5t
> 
> That looks to be the most I can get out of it. Won't load Windows any higher and more voltage only makes it worse. Looks like the highest clocked E7500 though
> 
> Plus, this was done without a hard drive. I used MiniXP from a Hirens Boot CD off of a SARDU USB thumb drive. It has an older version of CPU-Z (1.64 I think), but I put the stand alone portable CPU-Z 1.69 on another flash drive and used that. I did this so that those Linux/BSD/(insert your favorite NON-Windows OS here) users can join in on the fun without having to resort to actually installing Windows just to get the CPU-Z validation. MiniXP is also available on the FalconFour Ultimate CD, but I didn't try that one out (it should work pretty much the same though).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work, takes the top position by a mile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So what are moving onto know ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> In http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please check the first post for details of how to get a valid entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ry1hy
Click to expand...


----------



## pandamax2

Hi I'd also like to join this club

i7 4770k here








http://valid.x86.fr/xlw1uu


----------



## vikas.sm

Nostalgia







Been over 4 YEARS since I got my feet wet or my hands dirty!
And my record is STILL at the top of the E5200 list!! WOW didn't expect that!

Interesting thing is, My golden E5200 could do almost 4.8GHz on air, and today's K series aint that much better









Maybe time to break out the little thing and put it under SS or LN2?


----------



## JackLangstone

Please update my post to this:

http://valid.x86.fr/873gda

Thanks


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Please update my post to this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/873gda
> 
> Thanks


Is that on a locked chip? Damn...


----------



## PapaSmurf

What kind of cooling are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Please update my post to this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/873gda
> 
> Thanks


Now that's impressive.


----------



## timerwin63

3rd chip here. Not totally stable yet, but Pentium G3258 @ ~4.4.
http://valid.x86.fr/eb2kvg


----------



## stubass

Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Here's my contribution

http://valid.x86.fr/ta5gvv



http://valid.x86.fr/ta5gvv


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*




Cheers for correcting it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandamax2*
> 
> Hi I'd also like to join this club
> 
> i7 4770k here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xlw1uu




You are now joined









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Please update my post to this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/873gda
> 
> Thanks




Need your entire OCN user name on the validation, check post #1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 3rd chip here. Not totally stable yet, but Pentium G3258 @ ~4.4.
> http://valid.x86.fr/eb2kvg




Stability is just a bonus here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j




I have entered this as a new chip, 5.4Ghz is still a great OC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> Here's my contribution
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ta5gvv
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ta5gvv




Nice contribution


----------



## stubass

thanks Ginger









3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C









http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks Ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066




How can it be a failure if you have learnt something


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for correcting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pandamax2*
> 
> Hi I'd also like to join this club
> 
> i7 4770k here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xlw1uu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are now joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Please update my post to this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/873gda
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Need your entire OCN user name on the validation, check post #1.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 3rd chip here. Not totally stable yet, but Pentium G3258 @ ~4.4.
> http://valid.x86.fr/eb2kvg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is just a bonus here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have entered this as a new chip, 5.4Ghz is still a great OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> Here's my contribution
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ta5gvv
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ta5gvv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice contribution
Click to expand...

thanks. trying to get to haswell or ivy-e now.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks Ginger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be a failure if you have learnt something
Click to expand...

Well because i rushed mounting and didn't do my testing properly and i feel the pot may have moved.. It has never happened before when i do it properly so i guess i did learn something... dont rush


----------



## ginger_nuts

It is funny







I have learnt that lesson many times over in life.

Just when I think "That's long enough" or "If I don't do that, I will will save 5 minutes"







I learn it again.

That's why I try to take my time on so many things.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It is funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learnt that lesson many times over in life.
> 
> Just when I think "That's long enough" or "If I don't do that, I will will save 5 minutes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learn it again.
> 
> That's why I try to take my time on so many things.


LOL, yeah, next time i will be certain to take the time to make sure the pot is mounted properly and doesn't move in bench







like I usually do


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

updated 5ghz club now i guess....

http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef


----------



## norklas

I'd like to join the club!

Here you go, http://valid.x86.fr/dhblvs


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> updated 5ghz club now i guess....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef




Your updates are always welcome, but I am pretty sure that the 5Ghz club will need a 5,000Mhz or higher validation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norklas*
> 
> I'd like to join the club!
> 
> Here you go, http://valid.x86.fr/dhblvs




You are in and thank you







Great work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> updated 5ghz club now i guess....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your updates are always welcome, but I am pretty sure that the 5Ghz club will need a 5,000Mhz or higher validation.
Click to expand...

tis true you have to break or ht 5.0 even and i think it has to be stable or else i would have stuck around there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> updated 5ghz club now i guess....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your updates are always welcome, but I am pretty sure that the 5Ghz club will need a 5,000Mhz or higher validation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tis true you have to break or ht 5.0 even and i think it has to be stable or else i would have stuck around there.
Click to expand...

Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> updated 5ghz club now i guess....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your updates are always welcome, but I am pretty sure that the 5Ghz club will need a 5,000Mhz or higher validation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tis true you have to break or ht 5.0 even and i think it has to be stable or else i would have stuck around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stability is not a requirement.
Click to expand...

then i'm going 5.0 like ford.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Funny, my Ford is only 4.0









*BUT*








Turbo charged


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, my Ford is only 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo charged


lolz


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Your updates are always welcome, but I am pretty sure that the 5Ghz club will need a 5,000Mhz or higher validation.
> 
> 
> You are in and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work.


Oh okay. Thanks for the advice looks like i have more work to do but for the time being im keeping it at 4.7ghz until i delid the cpu.

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

New cpu coming in. Getting a 4790k


----------



## ginger_nuts

This will be interesting


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> This will be interesting


got the cpu and mobo today now waiting on the corsair 900D. ROFL just realized that by owning the cpu alone i qualify for the club. All i have to do is validate. however i won't be setting that up till i hit 5GHZ or more.


----------



## dragster168

I would like to join the club.
I just overclock my AMD 750k recently.

http://valid.x86.fr/muequu


----------



## NotCoolDude

Oh, hopefully my first club?
http://valid.x86.fr/ijngdx


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very sorry too both of you. But check the first post for the rules of entry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragster168*
> 
> I would like to join the club.
> I just overclock my AMD 750k recently.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/muequu



Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field...................................................................While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> Oh, hopefully my first club?
> http://valid.x86.fr/ijngdx



Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field...................................................................While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors.


----------



## dragster168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Very sorry too both of you. But check the first post for the rules of entry.


Sorry about that. Here is the revised validation:

http://valid.x86.fr/2zbd34


----------



## NotCoolDude

http://valid.x86.fr/wg3jt2
Heres the revision


----------



## PoormansPC

Not sure I can be added twice, but just for the record...

http://valid.x86.fr/cmejjh


----------



## alancsalt

If they are different processors, sure, if the same you just get updated...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoormansPC*
> 
> Not sure I can be added twice, but just for the record...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cmejjh


Just let me know which it is, an update or new entry ?


----------



## PoormansPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If they are different processors, sure, if the same you just get updated...


Awesome







Yes, they're different. I wanted to "expand my horizons"


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragster168*
> 
> Sorry about that. Here is the revised validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2zbd34


That is all good now, great work










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wg3jt2
> Heres the revision


Also no problem, good job










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoormansPC*
> 
> Not sure I can be added twice, but just for the record...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cmejjh


More entries the merrier


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dragster168*
> 
> Sorry about that. Here is the revised validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2zbd34
> 
> 
> 
> That is all good now, great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wg3jt2
> Heres the revision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also no problem, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoormansPC*
> 
> Not sure I can be added twice, but just for the record...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cmejjh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More entries the merrier
Click to expand...

at 4.8GHz with 1.290v so now to see if i can get this v a little lower before i get higher.


----------



## stubass

3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03

And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk

Both chips uncore @ x40



Simple testbench...


----------



## Ryanfuk

http://valid.canardpc.com/lilptv

*AMD 965 BE 3.4 / OC'd to 4.2 GHz, 200 bus x 21.0 multiplier, temp @ 44c idle*

_

_

AMD 965 Phenom x4 BE 3.4 GHz
Noctua C12P
Asrock 970 Extreme3 UEFI 1.81
OCZ Agility 3 240GB
8 GB GSkill 2 X 4 GB DDR3-1600 Low Voltage 1.25v
Coolermaster Scout Storm


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanfuk*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lilptv
> 
> *AMD 965 BE 3.4 / OC'd to 4.2 GHz, 200 bus x 21.0 multiplier, temp @ 44c idle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> AMD 965 Phenom x4 BE 3.4 GHz
> Noctua C12P
> Asrock 970 Extreme3 UEFI 1.81
> OCZ Agility 3 240GB
> 8 GB GSkill 2 X 4 GB DDR3-1600 Low Voltage 1.25v
> Coolermaster Scout Storm


Funny. I could never get my 965 to sit stably above ~3.95. Is the multiplier the only thing you changed?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03
> 
> And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk
> 
> Both chips uncore @ x40
> 
> 
> 
> Simple testbench...


2x 

That is one very simple testbench, pardon my ignorance what is "GTL" ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanfuk*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lilptv
> 
> *AMD 965 BE 3.4 / OC'd to 4.2 GHz, 200 bus x 21.0 multiplier, temp @ 44c idle*
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> AMD 965 Phenom x4 BE 3.4 GHz
> Noctua C12P
> Asrock 970 Extreme3 UEFI 1.81
> OCZ Agility 3 240GB
> 8 GB GSkill 2 X 4 GB DDR3-1600 Low Voltage 1.25v
> Coolermaster Scout Storm
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Nice and toasty







Are you running 1.6v as a daily thing ?


----------



## ctguy1955

Here is the link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/tbjs5x

Here is the photo to see:



Thank You for consideration into this Club !!!!


----------



## stubass

Ginger, GTL is Gigabyte tweak launcher.. it helps you squeeze a bit more out of you cpu. Works a lot better than easytune and used by benchers..

anyway

http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## danycyo

A new high for my 4930k at 4.8ghz 2400mhz DDR3

http://valid.canardpc.com/ftn3wt


----------



## stubass

Update on the same chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


----------



## timerwin63

Update on my G3258. This thing's a bit of a beast, even on the stock cooler...
http://valid.x86.fr/5sz9me


----------



## cgull

Gonna try for 5 giggles?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Update on my G3258. This thing's a bit of a beast, even on the stock cooler...
> http://valid.x86.fr/5sz9me


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Gonna try for 5 giggles?


I'll push a bit harder when I get something bigger to cool with.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Do you plan on just using water or something a bit colder?

Also a note that I am away from computers for the next 4-5 days so I will up date as soon as I get home and unpacked.


----------



## timerwin63

I have the stuff for a water loop, but haven't been able to get the fit just right in my case. (Watercooled Hadron Air ftw.) I've been thinking about water and a peltier, or phase change. A peltier would probably be a more feasible solution in the space I'm working with.


----------



## Yuniver

http://valid.x86.fr/5i6j4p


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


I assume you're using LN2 to get clocks like this? Can't imagine 1.8v running very well on anything else.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're using LN2 to get clocks like this? Can't imagine 1.8v running very well on anything else.
Click to expand...

yes that with Ln2... i hope to push the same chip further with more volts







i have another few as well and one looks to be better from testing it at 5GHz 1.41V


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes that with Ln2... i hope to push the same chip further with more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have another few as well and one looks to be better from testing it at 5GHz 1.41V


I'm hoping I can push 5 @ 1.4, but I'm pretty skeptical about those kinds of numbers.


----------



## tbob22

i7 860 @ 4.4








http://valid.x86.fr/yic2dx
Haven't tried to optimize voltages much, with HT off things are a bit more flexible.









Edit: Slightly higher clocks and lower voltage:
http://valid.x86.fr/0mpaud


----------



## timerwin63

I know you can't take this, but apparently I hit some pretty crazy numbers in Turbo while I was playing Grid 2.


Edit: After a post on the Haswell OC thread, it looks like a software error, where my bclk got read as 138.2, instead of 100. False alarm


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## fatphatboy88

4764.52 MHz at 1.375v is about all it will let me do
http://valid.x86.fr/vpd5vn

It is very happy at 4500mhz at 1.25v which I run it at all the time. Temps never go over 55C. Keeps it nice and quiet. Being new to overclocking I am very pleased with my results.


----------



## tbob22

A bit more: http://valid.x86.fr/4kckcg


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Numb Nuts LOOOOOOOL







heres a couple of newies









4790k
http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu

G3258
http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c

4960x
http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9

3970x
http://valid.canardpc.com/kcsdfh

and ive got a 4930k sub around here somewhere as well


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Numb Nuts LOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a couple of newies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
> 
> G3258
> http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c
> 
> 4960x
> http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
> 
> 3970x
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kcsdfh
> 
> and ive got a 4930k sub around here somewhere as well


5 gigs on a 4960X with 1.1v? Theres no way that's right. If it is, hot damn...


----------



## wes1099

wes1099
4670k - 4.5Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/dauiq8


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 5 gigs on a 4960X with 1.1v? Theres no way that's right. If it is, hot damn...


Good luck in silicon lottery + ln2?


----------



## Dynastyy

i7 2600k @ 4.4

http://valid.x86.fr/sbk88r


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> 5 gigs on a 4960X with 1.1v? Theres no way that's right. If it is, hot damn...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Good luck in silicon lottery + ln2?
Click to expand...

Ohh man I wish it was but no its a 5gig val on 100 strap and offset voltage . That's why the vcore is low at idle . Plus Flat out getting 5 here on this sample . But I can get 2800mhz + overclocking the Dram .


----------



## Feurrado

FX-6300

http://valid.canardpc.com/pdb66z


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> wes1099
> 4670k - 4.5Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/dauiq8


Cmon I need to add to my sig to make my e-peen bigger.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?


It is in my book!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?


not for joining a club though. You have to have 4400MHz exactly.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> not for joining a club though. You have to have 4400MHz exactly.
Click to expand...

Wrong club your talking about, this is the 4GHz club


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not for joining a club though. You have to have 4400MHz exactly.


This. Although, you'd have no trouble getting in here. The first time I tried to submit a chip, it was a Phenom II running at 3999.98, or something like that.

As stubass mentioned, you're probably looking for this club, though:
http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> not for joining a club though. You have to have 4400MHz exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong club your talking about, this is the 4GHz club
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hey guys is 4.399.69 consider 4.4 Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not for joining a club though. You have to have 4400MHz exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. Although, you'd have no trouble getting in here. The first time I tried to submit a chip, it was a Phenom II running at 3999.98, or something like that.
> 
> As stubass mentioned, you're probably looking for this club, though:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club
Click to expand...

I knew what club i was in lolz but stating the fact that if a club mentions a value then you must meet this value exactly which stands for all the clubs.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I knew what club i was in lolz but stating the fact that if a club mentions a value then you must meet this value exactly which stands for all the clubs.


Sorry. Quoted the wrong post. Meant to quote @Penal Stingray's 4399Mhz" post.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I knew what club i was in lolz but stating the fact that if a club mentions a value then you must meet this value exactly which stands for all the clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Quoted the wrong post. Meant to quote @Penal Stingray's 4399Mhz" post.
Click to expand...

no problemz.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very sorry everyone for such a massive delay, but sometimes family and work just has to come first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tbjs5x
> 
> Here is the photo to see:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for consideration into this Club !!!!




You deserve it, good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> A new high for my 4930k at 4.8ghz 2400mhz DDR3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ftn3wt




Nice progress









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw




That is a massive jump







I wonder if any other Ln2'rs will take first place ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Update on my G3258. This thing's a bit of a beast, even on the stock cooler...
> http://valid.x86.fr/5sz9me




Stock cooler







I will so need one of these









I will get to the others over the next day or so, I apologize again.


----------



## timerwin63

Anyone know of a cheap heatsink (sub-$25ish) that'll cool more efficiently than Intel's stock cooler? I think I've hit my thermal cap here, and, being a broke college of, can't really afford something "enthusiast-grade"


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone know of a cheap heatsink (sub-$25ish) that'll cool more efficiently than Intel's stock cooler? I think I've hit my thermal cap here, and, being a broke college of, can't really afford something "enthusiast-grade"


cooler master hyper 212+ was the go to budget cooler as far as i know
not sure if there are new stuff out there


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> cooler master hyper 212+ was the go to budget cooler as far as i know
> not sure if there are new stuff out there


That's what I thought. And here I just sold mine to a friend...


----------



## wes1099

Update on my submission that still hasn't been accepted:

wes1099
4670k - 4.7ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/cutqke

For some odd reason it has my voltage at 0.168v, it shouldsay 1.36v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Update on my submission that still hasn't been accepted:
> 
> wes1099
> 4670k - 4.7ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cutqke
> 
> For some odd reason it has my voltage at 0.168v, it shouldsay 1.36v


c-state or other power saving feature thats enabled is making it say that as the cpu is only using what it needs and nothing more. however validate during a bench and it will say your actual voltage or more.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> c-state or other power saving feature thats enabled is making it say that as the cpu is only using what it needs and nothing more. however validate during a bench and it will say your actual voltage or more.


Wow I probably should have known that :/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> c-state or other power saving feature thats enabled is making it say that as the cpu is only using what it needs and nothing more. however validate during a bench and it will say your actual voltage or more.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I probably should have known that :/
Click to expand...

its cool everyone here knows that and most of the time pays no attention to the vcore on cpu unless its above 1.200


----------



## caliking420

http://valid.x86.fr/8i2r8z


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8i2r8z


You have to post your validation link (here it is: http://valid.x86.fr/8i2r8z) in the post in order to join, I believe. Also, you may want to take some time and try to dial your ram timings in to 9-9-9-24, especially at 1600Mhz. Just a thought.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You have to post your validation link (here it is: http://valid.x86.fr/8i2r8z) in the post in order to join, I believe. Also, you may want to take some time and try to dial your ram timings in to 9-9-9-24, especially at 1600Mhz. Just a thought.


Okay Thanks for the heads up. And my ram is usually set at 2133, I just forgot to set it back when I put every thing back to default


----------



## timerwin63

Very small update to my G3258, but these results look a lot more promising than my old settings. Should be able to pull 5Ghz (one core) by the end of the day, I hope. Maybe 5Ghz on both cores by tomorrow night.
http://valid.x86.fr/m7sijt


----------



## caliking420

i7 4790k @ 4.498

http://valid.x86.fr/wgcydl


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> i7 4790k @ 4.498
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wgcydl


I wish I could have those kinds of voltages for 4.5ghz


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I wish I could have those kinds of voltages for 4.5ghz


yeah im loving this CPU so far


----------



## djthrottleboi

I'm tired of only hittting 4.8GHz and I hope this new mobo newegg is taking so long to ship is going to take me higher. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128700 plkus the asus boards died on me. i now hate their deluxe series as all that money spent for dead boards bytes.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm tired of only hittting 4.8GHz and I hope this new mobo newegg is taking so long to ship is going to take me higher. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128700 plkus the asus boards died on me. i now hate their deluxe series as all that money spent for dead boards bytes.


Well at least you can afford water cooling. I am stuck with high end air cooling for a while, since my current savings are going towards a GPU. I am also fairly positive that my 4670k is just a crappy chip, but it may be mobo (MSI Z87-G45). It takes me 1.34 freakin volts to get to a measly 4.5Ghz. Well, at least I won't have much time for this stuff to bug me since school just started back up... Anyone else wanna join the rant train?


----------



## stubass

This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.











5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/siw5fd

5.1GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm

No GTL or Multi up button was used.


----------



## alexj1498

I'm back baby

http://valid.x86.fr/a08u6r


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5i6j4p




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> wes1099
> 4670k - 4.5Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/dauiq8




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Numb Nuts LOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a couple of newies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
> 
> G3258
> http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c
> 
> 4960x
> http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
> 
> 3970x
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kcsdfh
> 
> and ive got a 4930k sub around here somewhere as well


4x 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A bit more: http://valid.x86.fr/4kckcg




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatphatboy88*
> 
> 4764.52 MHz at 1.375v is about all it will let me do
> http://valid.x86.fr/vpd5vn
> 
> It is very happy at 4500mhz at 1.25v which I run it at all the time. Temps never go over 55C. Keeps it nice and quiet. Being new to overclocking I am very pleased with my results.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.4
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sbk88r




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feurrado*
> 
> FX-6300
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pdb66z


----------



## wes1099

Update on my 4670k:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cutqke


----------



## SRICE4904

UPDATE ME
Hit 4.9ghz








It handles my 3 HD 7950's very well








Check out my validation
http://valid.x86.fr/8ryi5e


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Update on my submission that still hasn't been accepted:
> 
> wes1099
> 4670k - 4.7ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cutqke
> 
> For some odd reason it has my voltage at 0.168v, it shouldsay 1.36v



Fantastic update









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Very small update to my G3258, but these results look a lot more promising than my old settings. Should be able to pull 5Ghz (one core) by the end of the day, I hope. Maybe 5Ghz on both cores by tomorrow night.
> http://valid.x86.fr/m7sijt



In that case, push that single core hard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> i7 4790k @ 4.498
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wgcydl




Validation must be in your OCN username, check the first post for entry details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/siw5fd
> 
> 5.1GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm
> 
> No GTL or Multi up button was used.



That is sad about cold bugging







no points then









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexj1498*
> 
> I'm back baby
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a08u6r




Validation must be in your OCN username, check the first post for entry details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> UPDATE ME
> Hit 4.9ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It handles my 3 HD 7950's very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/8ryi5e




Great work, I couldn't find your other 2500K entry, but this one is in


----------



## BornOfScreams

http://valid.canardpc.com/5npu1n

Got her to 4.7 with a bit of voltage. Going to try dialing it down soon. It stays cool underneath the H100i though.


----------



## FireHunter

Please, put mine on the list!!

http://valid.x86.fr/fbprj3


----------



## timerwin63

Apparently I missed this validation on my last wave. Here's the Pentium @ 4.73: http://valid.x86.fr/fxagkx (Still on the stock cooler. I should fix that...)


----------



## caliking420

updated. (i have my name in there now)

core i7 4790k @ 4.598ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/iyf7sv


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok so ram is bad until I get new ram here i am as it is limiting my oc. http://valid.x86.fr/uf7xbc and i feel so old with one 8GB stick. i feel handicapped and don't even want to game rofl. 4.8 is stable however.


----------



## timerwin63

Small update on my G3258. I should be able to get 5 by the end of the weekend. (He says yet again)
http://valid.x86.fr/uvug2c


----------



## NixZiZ

http://valid.x86.fr/2lrxuj

May as well join ALL the clubs while I'm at it xD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Small update on my G3258. I should be able to get 5 by the end of the weekend. (He says yet again)
> http://valid.x86.fr/uvug2c


we will get there. I have been pushing but this ram will not let me get anywhere.


----------



## scientist

FX-8350 4.7GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/spw3vz


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> updated. (i have my name in there now)
> 
> core i7 4790k @ 4.598ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iyf7sv




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok so ram is bad until I get new ram here i am as it is limiting my oc. http://valid.x86.fr/uf7xbc and i feel so old with one 8GB stick. i feel handicapped and don't even want to game rofl. 4.8 is stable however.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Small update on my G3258. I should be able to get 5 by the end of the weekend. (He says yet again)
> http://valid.x86.fr/uvug2c




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2lrxuj
> 
> May as well join ALL the clubs while I'm at it xD




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scientist*
> 
> FX-8350 4.7GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/spw3vz


----------



## timerwin63

Well, my G3258 hit a wall... Won't let me push 101 BCLK x49, even with 1.8v (my mobo's max.) I guess I'll never reach the 5Ghz club...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well, my G3258 hit a wall... Won't let me push 101 BCLK x49, even with 1.8v (my mobo's max.) I guess I'll never reach the 5Ghz club...


whats cache at?


----------



## timerwin63

Cache multi was set at 45, I believe. Maybe 44. VRIN was running at 2.3 (the board's max), and ram was running at 1333 12-12-12-30 @1.35v to give the processor some more overhead.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Cache multi was set at 45, I believe. Maybe 44. VRIN was running at 2.3 (the board's max), and ram was running at 1333 12-12-12-30 @1.35v to give the processor some more overhead.


You think setting the cache even lower might help? I'm still new to haswell and don't know much i only am asking about losering the cache on that puppy to see if that gives us more reach.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You think setting the cache even lower might help? I'm still new to haswell and don't know much i only am asking about losering the cache on that puppy to see if that gives us more reach.


Went all the way down to stock (32) with no improvement. I think my chip just hit its wall.


----------



## spudbone

Xeon X5450 @ 4.05 ghz (LGA771)
Asus P5K (vanilla) (LGA775)
Air cooled

http://valid.x86.fr/tunn09


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You think setting the cache even lower might help? I'm still new to haswell and don't know much i only am asking about losering the cache on that puppy to see if that gives us more reach.
> 
> 
> 
> Went all the way down to stock (32) with no improvement. I think my chip just hit its wall.
Click to expand...

thats still a pretty high oc and with cache at 45 you pretty much got the job done.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats still a pretty high oc and with cache at 45 you pretty much got the job done.


Yeah, it may be high, but I'm only ~150Mhz away from 5Ghz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats still a pretty high oc and with cache at 45 you pretty much got the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it may be high, but I'm only ~150Mhz away from 5Ghz.
Click to expand...

that does suck and its even worse that it won't budge the slightest.


----------



## scientist

Update

http://valid.x86.fr/yz0ul6

Guess I should post this in the 5GHz thread?


----------



## jumpy2219

AMD x4 760K
Stock Cooler.
almost 4.5 GHz - reached 4498.95 MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/94e7kb

- name doesnt match my user name, CPUz decided to use the name of my computer instead. Would i have to change that?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> AMD x4 760K
> Stock Cooler.
> almost 4.5 GHz - reached 4498.95 MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/94e7kb
> 
> - name doesnt match my user name, CPUz decided to use the name of my computer instead. Would i have to change that?


Thanks for choosing this as your first post.

Welcome to OCN, hope you enjoy your stay









Yes. Check the first post on page one. As you validate, you can enter your username.


----------



## jumpy2219

is this better?









http://valid.x86.fr/t9x38e


----------



## djthrottleboi

gskill trident x 2400MHz 4x4GB on its way.


----------



## jumpy2219

Got a bit farther on my 760K, ~4.8 GHz, @ 1.272 V too!
http://valid.x86.fr/d99wts


----------



## spudbone

Update: 4231 mhz 771/775

http://valid.x86.fr/p644ne

Temp is at 70 degrees because I'm running Prime 95 single thread in background,

This is as high as I try until I toss some water in it.


----------



## SRICE4904

Got in the 5ghz club the other day!







figured I'd update here as well.
The 4.9ghz entry is Prime95 stable max temps 76*C, No tests on the 5ghz OC.
2500K @ 4.88ghz - http://valid.x86.fr/8ryi5e
2500K @ 5ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l


----------



## TheCautiousOne

My Validation is in my siggy already!! Am I in?







a spit shot short of 4600mhz baby


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ill post it anyway for the thought hehe.

http://valid.canardpc.com/v1t18z


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scientist*
> 
> Update
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yz0ul6
> 
> Guess I should post this in the 5GHz thread?




Updates are always great to see









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> Got a bit farther on my 760K, ~4.8 GHz, @ 1.272 V too!
> http://valid.x86.fr/d99wts




Another person hard at work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spudbone*
> 
> Update: 4231 mhz 771/775
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p644ne
> 
> Temp is at 70 degrees because I'm running Prime 95 single thread in background,
> 
> This is as high as I try until I toss some water in it.




Something colder would be more fun









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Got in the 5ghz club the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figured I'd update here as well.
> The 4.9ghz entry is Prime95 stable max temps 76*C, No tests on the 5ghz OC.
> 2500K @ 4.88ghz - http://valid.x86.fr/8ryi5e
> 2500K @ 5ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l




I assume that this is all the same chip, so updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ill post it anyway for the thought hehe.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v1t18z




Your OCN username must be use for the validation, check the first post.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Deal. Ill do it tonight


----------



## TheCautiousOne

http://valid.x86.fr/46xbxv

Mo Betta??


----------



## FireHunter

Please, Put mine on the 771 Socket list!!

X5470 @ 4500

http://valid.canardpc.com/fbprj3


----------



## TheCautiousOne

http://valid.x86.fr/1zw5bt Hope these help. Im ready to join the 1150 socket club.


----------



## Shnaz

http://valid.x86.fr/aj2l84


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aj2l84


>


----------



## Shnaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> >


from your post im assuming that my link is not quite working? how would i publish it?


----------



## Shnaz

Does this one work now?

http://valid.canardpc.com/p2tiva


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> Does this one work now?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p2tiva


Link works now. Nice clocks, btw. With +1 on the multiplier and a BCLK boost to maybe 100.2, you could easily jump into the +1 club.


----------



## Shnaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Link works now. Nice clocks, btw. With +1 on the multiplier and a BCLK boost to maybe 100.2, you could easily jump into the +1 club.


Yea im working on that. having some issues tho. gonna have to start from square one and get a fresh start.


----------



## Shnaz

http://valid.canardpc.com/1z4ncd
Well, here it is! +1ghz club here i come! you can ignore my first post and just use this one







This will be my updated clock speed.


----------



## Rayleyne

http://valid.canardpc.com/bvimvc

surprisingly less volts than i thought it would take.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> Does this one work now?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p2tiva
> 
> 
> 
> Link works now. Nice clocks, btw. With +1 on the multiplier and a BCLK boost to maybe 100.2, you could easily jump into the +1 club.
Click to expand...

How does the cache affect performance? I have 4x4gb of trident x 2400MHz and I'm at 4.8GHz but i'm not sure if i should keep cache around a certain amount while i push to 5GHz or lower it or what. Also don't want to lose stability while pushing the clocks that high lol.


----------



## jumpy2219

http://valid.x86.fr/avg9mg

new update for the 760K. yes i know, very high temps. im a pretty reckless when it comes to overclocking, im trying to see how much i can push my cpu with the stock cooler. Don't worry though. I didn't have this clock speed this high for too long.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I would of updated this morning, but my sig rig's SSD decided not to boot.

I will start up my bench tonight and try to get to them either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Buyerfind

I step up to the 4ghz Overclock Club with E8600 @ 4.125ghz!!

http://valid.x86.fr/wbt6el


----------



## KingCry

http://valid.x86.fr/igizk3

Another one for me to come in?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

4.0 is just barely evading me. i can get to 3.96 but anything beyond that restarts or bsods ion way to booting up windows.


----------



## badkarma3059

http://valid.x86.fr/i2r29m
First OC
[email protected]


----------



## jumpy2219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i2r29m
> First OC
> [email protected]


Its not showing up as published, you're going to have to OC again and publish it.


----------



## badkarma3059

Sorry bout that. Never actually validated before. this one should work.
http://valid.canardpc.com/9sb5ww

and for good measure the 24 pf prime from a week or so ago lol


----------



## jumpy2219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> Sorry bout that. Never actually validated before. this one should work.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9sb5ww
> 
> and for good measure the 24 pf prime from a week or so ago lol


Nice clocks! almost there for the +1 Ghz club


----------



## ginger_nuts

Well i am greatly sorry for taking so long to update the listings, my main rig has lost its primary drive, and my HTPC has decided to make the network apdapter stop working.

But my trusty 775 socket bench is working








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> Please, Put mine on the 771 Socket list!!
> 
> X5470 @ 4500
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fbprj3




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1z4ncd
> Well, here it is! +1ghz club here i come! you can ignore my first post and just use this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my updated clock speed.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bvimvc
> 
> surprisingly less volts than i thought it would take.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/avg9mg
> 
> new update for the 760K. yes i know, very high temps. im a pretty reckless when it comes to overclocking, im trying to see how much i can push my cpu with the stock cooler. Don't worry though. I didn't have this clock speed this high for too long.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buyerfind*
> 
> I step up to the 4ghz Overclock Club with E8600 @ 4.125ghz!!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wbt6el




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/igizk3
> 
> Another one for me to come in?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> Sorry bout that. Never actually validated before. this one should work.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9sb5ww
> 
> and for good measure the 24 pf prime from a week or so ago lol


----------



## jigz2009

Hello! i5-4690K almost 4.2GHz @ 1.037 V

validation link:

http://valid.x86.fr/xp6rxs


----------



## DR4G00N

i7-920 D0 (HT on) 4419.27MHz @ 1.5v

http://valid.canardpc.com/fn3lvr


----------



## Drkphnx

Add me as well http://valid.x86.fr/78txqe


----------



## ginger_nuts

What a very quite week







People must be saving it for the up coming holiday's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigz2009*
> 
> Hello! i5-4690K almost 4.2GHz @ 1.037 V
> 
> validation link:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xp6rxs




Only the second entry for 4690K's, great to have you stop by









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> i7-920 D0 (HT on) 4419.27MHz @ 1.5v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fn3lvr




Fantastic work with the older style chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drkphnx*
> 
> Add me as well http://valid.x86.fr/78txqe




Sorry buddy, your validation has to be in your OCN user name. Check the fist post for details.


----------



## Diabedo

i believe that I am also in, my i7-4770k @ 4590.41MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/n9vjzk
http://valid.canardpc.com/n9vjzk

-Edit-
ok i just realized that the names have to match, I changed my handle since i made my overclock profile. I'll have to re-overclock. and submit a new CPU-Z validation with "Diabedo" as my name. sry for the inconvenience.

Here is a link to my Steam account. My only to handles where Diabedo and Orange Joe. Is this good enough?
http://steamcommunity.com/id/OrangeJoe


----------



## alancsalt

Exactly as you suspected, not good enough - CPUZ must be "in your OCN user-name".


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Exactly as you suspected, not good enough - CPUZ must be "in your OCN user-name".


OK no problem. this is just another chance to beat my 4.59 record =] be back soon


----------



## djthrottleboi

Hand still hurt but driving for 5GHz tonight. will be updating whether or not I make it.


----------



## Crnogorac

A8 6600k, stock 3.9GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/hzcwh3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok i lied i never got around to oc'ing but I will tonight.


----------



## jumpy2219

Finally got my H80i, time for some [safe] overclocking


----------



## Drkphnx

OK didn't realize I needed to Validate in my OCN http://valid.x86.fr/z5qi4n


----------



## Boinz

In

http://valid.x86.fr/vyj2l5


----------



## Diabedo

Ok I finally got around to OC'ing my machine and here is my validation under my OC.net handle.

i7-4770k stock 3.5/3.9 turbo OC'ed at 4.59 at 1.296v
temp idle: 39c
temp under load (CoD Ghosts Multiplayer ultra settings): 55c

http://valid.x86.fr/saw7c9


----------



## Rabit

My humble X4 740 4474.15 MHz Air Cooling
http://valid.x86.fr/bbdcgk
Stable with 56C under Prime95


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crnogorac*
> 
> A8 6600k, stock 3.9GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hzcwh3











The first of its kind is always cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drkphnx*
> 
> OK didn't realize I needed to Validate in my OCN http://valid.x86.fr/z5qi4n




Yes you are









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> In
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vyj2l5




It is all good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> Ok I finally got around to OC'ing my machine and here is my validation under my OC.net handle.
> 
> i7-4770k stock 3.5/3.9 turbo OC'ed at 4.59 at 1.296v
> temp idle: 39c
> temp under load (CoD Ghosts Multiplayer ultra settings): 55c
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/saw7c9




Cheers for joining









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> My humble X4 740 4474.15 MHz Air Cooling
> http://valid.x86.fr/bbdcgk
> Stable with 56C under Prime95




Another first


----------



## ThornTwist

http://valid.x86.fr/vlpsrv

http://valid.canardpc.com/vlpsrv

Does I qualify?


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for joining


Thank you sir.


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/ich3yj....
Here is my 4.6 ghz validation would like to join club


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt...
solid 4.8ghz still trying for that 5 ghz


----------



## jumpy2219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt...
> solid 4.8ghz still trying for that 5 ghz


Is that not 5 gHz? lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt...
> solid 4.8ghz still trying for that 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not 5 gHz? lol
Click to expand...

i thought he was kidding rofl


----------



## AsusJunkie

Been overclocking and validating every time it must of been updating my oc


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, I've run into that with updating cpuz lists/spreadsheets for threads.. I think if you leave it open or something like that, it just updates the same address...


----------



## AsusJunkie

So am i in the clubs?


----------



## AMOCO

Here is mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/cj15mz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, I've run into that with updating cpuz lists/spreadsheets for threads.. I think if you leave it open or something like that, it just updates the same address...


It has to do with how soon you run another validation. I think that anything within 10 minutes or so will simply over write it instead of creating a new one. Not sure exactly what the time limit is, but I know that when I was overclocking a Celeron 352 I rebooted and ran another validation numerous times over a 10 to 15 minute time period and it kept updating the existing validation instead of creating a new one.


----------



## stubass

Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..








http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


----------



## jumpy2219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


Woah..... I haven't seen a Haswell CPU go that far.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> Woah..... I haven't seen a Haswell CPU go that far.


Makes me wonder what he could do with my chip.


----------



## jumpy2219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Makes me wonder what he could do with my chip.


I don't doubt that he got a really good piece of silicone


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Makes me wonder what he could do with my chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that he got a really good piece of silicone
Click to expand...

thats right, it wasnt that good of a chip... a decent haswel would bench at 6 - 6.3GHz or more and validate ummm 6.4 - 6.5ish...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Makes me wonder what he could do with my chip.


Make the rest of us sad


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok, let me clarify, I don't know if I have a "good chip" but I got an auto OC with 5-Way Optimization of a little less than 1GHz (2MHz less to be exact) with my chip. I'm staying away form manual OC for the time being -at least until I put my CPU and GPU under water with a custom loop. Again I don't know if I have a good chip because I haven't pushed it yet.


----------



## T0B5T3R

3770K @ 4700
http://valid.x86.fr/23x8is


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok, let me clarify, I don't know if I have a "good chip" but I got an auto OC with 5-Way Optimization of a little less than 1GHz (2MHz less to be exact) with my chip. I'm staying away form manual OC for the time being -at least until I put my CPU and GPU under water with a custom loop. Again I don't know if I have a good chip because I haven't pushed it yet.


Define a good chip ?

Everything I have ever read has always said that AUTO OC'n is never a good way of doing it. Manual all the time. But what you can get with AIR is different then water, and again with LN2 etc.

A good chip IMO is one that never dies


----------



## RickyOG90

hey guys! I had my q9550 on here a few years back and this weekend I decided to start overclocking my current 4770K cpu and I got it at a modest 4.5ghz at only 1.24v

http://valid.x86.fr/sp2mmm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok, let me clarify, I don't know if I have a "good chip" but I got an auto OC with 5-Way Optimization of a little less than 1GHz (2MHz less to be exact) with my chip. I'm staying away form manual OC for the time being -at least until I put my CPU and GPU under water with a custom loop. Again I don't know if I have a good chip because I haven't pushed it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Define a good chip ?
> 
> Everything I have ever read has always said that AUTO OC'n is never a good way of doing it. Manual all the time. But what you can get with AIR is different then water, and again with LN2 etc.
> 
> A good chip IMO is one that never dies
Click to expand...

All cpu's are good chips then lol.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I just can't seem to reach that 4.0 yet. I think i got it as high as 3.96 but after that it won't post and i have to hard reset.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I just can't seem to reach that 4.0 yet. I think i got it as high as 3.96 but after that it won't post and i have to hard reset.


What do you have for vcore?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I've tried everything from 1.45 to 1.525


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I've tried everything from 1.45 to 1.525


try changing, either ram speed, timings, voltage, and LLC settings.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I've tried everything from 1.45 to 1.525


How hot is it getting, 4ghz Phenom II and a CM212 are tricky to accomplish at times.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

temps never go above 48 to 50c it idles at 22 at 3.85ghz


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> temps never go above 48 to 50c it idles at 22 at 3.85ghz


Impressive...
But yeah as said before, try different ram frequency as well as different ram timings. I've also heard adjust south bridge frequency effects OC as well.


----------



## ginger_nuts

All these I7's make me feel like I should not have gotten my recent I5 (4690K)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vlpsrv
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vlpsrv
> 
> Does I qualify?




Yes, yes you do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt...
> solid 4.8ghz still trying for that 5 ghz




Great to see you got there







Now go for GOLD!!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Here is mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cj15mz




Thank you very much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293




Is this a different chip ? But IMO great work non the less









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> 3770K @ 4700
> http://valid.x86.fr/23x8is




Good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> hey guys! I had my q9550 on here a few years back and this weekend I decided to start overclocking my current 4770K cpu and I got it at a modest 4.5ghz at only 1.24v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sp2mmm




It is still here, great to have you return


----------



## stubass

Cheers Ginger..







this is a different chip as the last one i sold becuase it wouldnt validate at 5.8GHz.. might sell this one too me thinks and try a 4770k.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers Ginger..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a different chip as the last one i sold becuase it wouldnt validate at 5.8GHz.. might sell this one too me thinks and try a 4770k.


Gee's to not even get 5.8Ghz is a very sad chip. Once I find an affordable water block, I hope to at least validate @ 5Ghz on this DC


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers Ginger..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a different chip as the last one i sold becuase it wouldnt validate at 5.8GHz.. might sell this one too me thinks and try a 4770k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee's to not even get 5.8Ghz is a very sad chip. Once I find an affordable water block, I hope to at least validate @ 5Ghz on this DC
Click to expand...

i sell you this one if i sell it








http://valid.canardpc.com/ub3smd


----------



## Xoriam

Got a new processor.

Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4,632mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/1utp1m

voltage is a Cstate. it should be 1.1

under full load

http://valid.x86.fr/wy2rya


----------



## CrazyMonkey

My 24/7 Rig at the moment:
http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u


----------



## rommel1983

Can i join
Here is my validation

http://valid.x86.fr/1itz6x


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i sell you this one if i sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ub3smd




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Got a new processor.
> 
> Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4,632mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/1utp1m
> 
> voltage is a Cstate. it should be 1.1
> 
> under full load
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wy2rya




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> My 24/7 Rig at the moment:
> http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> Can i join
> Here is my validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1itz6x


----------



## unknown601

I thought i was here already but i'm not on the list.....



http://valid.canardpc.com/50cmgu


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am very sorry if I have missed an entry.

I can enter it tonight for you.


----------



## unknown601

Thanks, i am 90% sure i joined, well i'm in now


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> I thought i was here already but i'm not on the list.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/50cmgu




You are in now


----------



## unknown601

Thanks is this the right banner *_.=4 GHz Overclock Club=._* ?


----------



## T0B5T3R

*update*

3770K @ 4.93 GHz (prime stable!)

http://valid.x86.fr/fe1grx


----------



## ThornTwist

http://valid.canardpc.com/0qi8b9

http://valid.x86.fr/0qi8b9


----------



## Nephalem

Sign me up please, fairly happy with the temps staying pretty normal for my day to day use.
http://valid.x86.fr/0y0u1r


----------



## T0B5T3R

can you give me an update

3770K @ 4.93 GHz (prime stable!)

http://valid.x86.fr/fe1grx


----------



## Konkistadori

http://valid.canardpc.com/crt7w9
http://valid.x86.fr/crt7w9


----------



## BWAS1000

A6
http://valid.canardpc.com/yxcgj5


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> *update*
> 
> 3770K @ 4.93 GHz (prime stable!)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fe1grx




Now try for an unstable run









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0qi8b9
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0qi8b9




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Sign me up please, fairly happy with the temps staying pretty normal for my day to day use.
> http://valid.x86.fr/0y0u1r




Any chance of a suicide run ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/crt7w9
> http://valid.x86.fr/crt7w9




Only the third of its type, way to go









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> A6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yxcgj5




The little lonely AMD entry


----------



## BWAS1000

Spoiler: Other entries



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Now try for an unstable run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a suicide run ?
> 
> 
> Only the third of its type, way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little lonely AMD entry






Hey, someone has to represent!


----------



## Nephalem

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Now try for an unstable run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a suicide run ?
> 
> 
> Only the third of its type, way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little lonely AMD entry






Hmmmm, Maybe. Not too keen on trying a Suicide run on the stock cooler though







, and I have had to clock it down due sounding like my computer was going to take off in games where the CPU is actually used (and that is saying something when I have a 900D


----------



## T0B5T3R

how much vcore i can give on my 3770k?

ihs is orig., temps are very high


----------



## ginger_nuts

Gees didn't realize that so many people run stock coolers.

Saying that I am doing the same, all I have to do is buy some screws then I will have my i5 swimming.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Now try for an unstable run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a suicide run ?
> 
> 
> Only the third of its type, way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little lonely AMD entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Maybe. Not too keen on trying a Suicide run on the stock cooler though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I have had to clock it down due sounding like my computer was going to take off in games where the CPU is actually used (and that is saying something when I have a 900D
Click to expand...

lol the case rattles when my fans crank up. All the work they did to make this case easy to mod makes this thing rattle like there's no tomorrow when all fans are running at 2000rpm or higher. Kind of worse that its hard to move air in the case because its too big.


----------



## versys5

i7 3970x @ 4.5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/1ucpvf


----------



## DavidTiger

Sadly limited by poor motherboard, 4 years old







I did plan on buying a Sabertooth 990fx and going further but I now plan on switching to Intel soon so no point buying buying anything. 4GHz is quite snappy over stock









http://valid.canardpc.com/f998cv


----------



## xloexs

i7 4790K 4.5GHZ
http://valid.x86.fr/qfmgem


----------



## ginger_nuts

So sorry for not updating before hand, I had forgotten I had checked this on my phone. But all is entered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *versys5*
> 
> i7 3970x @ 4.5Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1ucpvf




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavidTiger*
> 
> Sadly limited by poor motherboard, 4 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did plan on buying a Sabertooth 990fx and going further but I now plan on switching to Intel soon so no point buying buying anything. 4GHz is quite snappy over stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f998cv




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xloexs*
> 
> i7 4790K 4.5GHZ
> http://valid.x86.fr/qfmgem


----------



## stubass

Not the best of chips in testing but then again i still need to learn the BIOS on this board... basically it is just vcore and multi.
http://valid.canardpc.com/985yjw


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Here's my i5 4690K doing my stable everyday 4.6GHz OC









http://valid.x86.fr/fs3avz


----------



## stubass

extra 100MHz @ same volts








http://valid.canardpc.com/y2hycw


----------



## bilbs84

Quick one, in terms of validations, I dont use Windows, I dont dual boot, dont run a Virtual box, nothing. What can I do to validate on a *nix based sysstem, there is one I have called I-Nex, would you accept that as validation? I would like to validate, and show my Overclock, but wont install windows just to do so.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> Quick one, in terms of validations, I dont use Windows, I dont dual boot, dont run a Virtual box, nothing. What can I do to validate on a *nix based sysstem, there is one I have called I-Nex, would you accept that as validation? I would like to validate, and show my Overclock, but wont install windows just to do so.


See a previous post of mine on how to accomplish this using one of the downloadable Rescue CD's. Note though that it will only show a single core, but it will work.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club/9400_20#post_22492172


----------



## bilbs84

OK, butchered my old laptop for its HDD, booted windows from that, and did a quickie








i7 4790K @ 4.7 on 1.3Vcore
http://valid.x86.fr/mq6kcm


----------



## Viking396

My entry into the 4GHz club

http://valid.x86.fr/vure7u


----------



## bilbs84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> My entry into the 4GHz club
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vure7u


4.7 doesnt seem like that much of an OC really, untill I looked at the stock clock :O +1.3Ghz, nice man







, I'd like to think I could push mine to even a +1Ghz when I see how far it will go.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> 4.7 doesnt seem like that much of an OC really, untill I looked at the stock clock :O +1.3Ghz, nice man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd like to think I could push mine to even a +1Ghz when I see how far it will go.


The 5820 isn't known for high overclocks but many seem to be doing pretty good. I was happy with a 1.4GHz jump in speed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hequaqua
4.3Ghz
i7-4770k

http://valid.x86.fr/t0mzcr


----------



## T0B5T3R

update

http://valid.x86.fr/u1zv9g


----------



## ginger_nuts

If anyone picks up anything wrong please let me know, I have had to do this at work since I have no internet at home for a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not the best of chips in testing but then again i still need to learn the BIOS on this board... basically it is just vcore and multi.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/985yjw




You don't seem to be having much luck with chips lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Here's my i5 4690K doing my stable everyday 4.6GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fs3avz




Nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> extra 100MHz @ same volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y2hycw




Still on top of the list









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> OK, butchered my old laptop for its HDD, booted windows from that, and did a quickie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4790K @ 4.7 on 1.3Vcore
> http://valid.x86.fr/mq6kcm




Good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> My entry into the 4GHz club
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vure7u




Your acceptance into it here,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hequaqua
> 4.3Ghz
> i7-4770k
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t0mzcr




Fantastic effort


----------



## B3RGY

i5-4690k
4Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/t178x0


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY*
> 
> i5-4690k
> 4Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/t178x0


Nope. That's 3.99GHz which isn't going to cut it. this is the 4GHz club, not the 3.99GHz club. See the first post for details, but unless someone decided to change things in the past few days it takes an actual 4.0GHz to qualify.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.

Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.

http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir


----------



## PapaSmurf

Had a little better luck with an E8400 though. I either need a zub-zero day here or an alternative cooling solution to really give these things a thorough thrashing, but I do what I can with what I have to work with.

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1x0396


----------



## ginger_nuts

Same to you Papa. Wish you n your family & friends a happy and safe time.

I am hoping that in the new year to finish my chilled water machine setup.

Will update your entries tomorrow.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY*
> 
> i5-4690k
> 4Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/t178x0
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nope. That's 3.99GHz which isn't going to cut it. this is the 4GHz club, not the 3.99GHz club. See the first post for details, but unless someone decided to change things in the past few days it takes an actual 4.0GHz to qualify.
Click to expand...



Sorry, like PapaSmurf mentioned, need a 4Ghz or greater OC. Check the first post for more details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.
> 
> Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir




The average on air for these chips on HWBot is only 3.8Ghz, so fantastic work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Had a little better luck with an E8400 though. I either need a zub-zero day here or an alternative cooling solution to really give these things a thorough thrashing, but I do what I can with what I have to work with.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1x0396




This is still above the average, I am so envious of your results


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Had a little better luck with an E8400 though. I either need a zub-zero day here or an alternative cooling solution to really give these things a thorough thrashing, but I do what I can with what I have to work with.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1x0396


Ah, nostalgic moment, forgive me, the E8400... with SS (-43°C) and Transcend DDR2 1200MHz ram struggled to .... 5079.88 MHz (564.43 * 9) .. that 9 multiplier ..

whereas the E8600 ... with SS and Transcend DDR2 1200MHz ram made it to 5592.82 MHz (559.28 * 10) So many ppl applied dice/ln2 to these that this was only worth .1 on HWbot

(Chasing FSB E8400... with SS and Transcend 1200MHz ram made it to 3720.77 MHz (620.13 * 6)

Had four of those Transcend sticks, old stock from an Apple dealer, all died within three months.. then found some OCZ 1200MHz which still lives, but could never quite make it to the promised 600MHz FSB


----------



## PuNkPoEtS

just got a FX-8320E and its a beast http://valid.x86.fr/db19yf


----------



## saint19

Another one for add to the list...

i5-4670k @ 5.7GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/8r1v8r


----------



## Regnitto

FX-6100 @ 4.8ghz http://valid.x86.fr/7rzwl8


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> FX-6100 @ 4.8ghz http://valid.x86.fr/7rzwl8


Nice OC, but you failed to do the validation in your OC.net user name. You'll probably need to redo it with your OC.net user name in the Submitted by field as per the first post in the thread.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nice OC, but you failed to do the validation in your OC.net user name. You'll probably need to redo it with your OC.net user name in the Submitted by field as per the first post in the thread.


woops, lol that was my rig name, here's the right one. http://valid.x86.fr/ysfdfr


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nice OC, but you failed to do the validation in your OC.net user name. You'll probably need to redo it with your OC.net user name in the Submitted by field as per the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> woops, lol that was my rig name, here's the right one. http://valid.x86.fr/ysfdfr
Click to expand...

No sweat. It happens more often that we would like to admit.


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2


very nice. you should submit to the 5ghz club too if you haven't yet.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2
> 
> 
> 
> very nice. you should submit to the 5ghz club too if you haven't yet.
Click to expand...

TY, and yes have submitted toi the 5GHz club already


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> TY, and yes have submitted toi the 5GHz club already


Cool. I wish I could get 5ghz out of my 6100, but I'm leary about going much over 1.6 vcore and at 1.6v 5ghz crashes within 5 sec of login screen (sometimes just as it's pulling it up, sometimes just after I see the desktop. Also, If I go over 1.63v it won't post.


----------



## RutherfordSteel




----------



## RutherfordSteel

http://valid.x86.fr/vze6ur


----------



## Poisoner

Sempron
Athlon II

Found two validations that I never turned in.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuNkPoEtS*
> 
> just got a FX-8320E and its a beast http://valid.x86.fr/db19yf




Cool the first FX-E chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Another one for add to the list...
> 
> i5-4670k @ 5.7GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8r1v8r




Just 1/10th of a Mhz off top spot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> woops, lol that was my rig name, here's the right one. http://valid.x86.fr/ysfdfr




How is your VRM / MOSFET holding up with those volts ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2




I have taken this as an update, if not let us know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vze6ur




To better your Pi times, better ram timings help. Also good work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Sempron
> Athlon II
> 
> Found two validations that I never turned in.




Have added as new entries, since ram and boards are different.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How is your VRM / MOSFET holding up with those volts ?


around 75c under extended load.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dikong*
> 
> what is it ??? I don't know about it , Can you explain to me!!!!


Sorry buddy, am I missing something ?


----------



## Sexy Beast

http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c


----------



## stubass

Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet

http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


----------



## Vici0us

It's been a long time since I submitted any of the chips.
Little update - i7-4770K @ 4.5GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/15l9vp
http://valid.canardpc.com/15l9vp


----------



## s7Design

Here's mine http://valid.x86.fr/b5kmy6

but have some problems with CPU-z 1.71.1 it kept freezing at monitoring so had to set the ini file as bellow, so may be that is why there is no screen shot on the validation









DMI=0
Sensor=0
SMBus=0
Display=0
UseDisplayAPI=0


----------



## alancsalt

No one else can see it anyway, only you because it was not published to the web. It is set to be a private result....

what everyone but you gets by clicking on that URL:
Quote:


> This ID is valid, but not published


----------



## s7Design

my bad, this should be right http://valid.x86.fr/emqx2w


----------



## s7Design

And one more with my P4 HT http://valid.x86.fr/peaqgk


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very sorry everyone for such a delay, been busy trying to get some points on the local OCAU HWBot comp. Been learning some interesting things about DC chips and Vmodding cards. Also been burning a few circuits








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c




The highest FX4300 yet







What is your vCore set at ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz




What new pot do you have ? Does this one scale well ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> It's been a long time since I submitted any of the chips.
> Little update - i7-4770K @ 4.5GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/15l9vp
> http://valid.canardpc.com/15l9vp




Great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7Design*
> 
> my bad, this should be right http://valid.x86.fr/emqx2w




I think you could push a little more









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7Design*
> 
> And one more with my P4 HT http://valid.x86.fr/peaqgk




I love people rocking old school stuff







(not literally "LOVE" you)


----------



## s7Design

I think you could push a little more







i did try it a bit more http://valid.x86.fr/fq0w0s







, already sent that to the 5 GHz club



I love people rocking old school stuff







(not literally "LOVE" you)[/quote]

yeah had to get the desk(http://www.overclock.net/t/1521831/build-log-the-s7-desk-build-my-first-desk-build/20#post_23422507) up to speed.

"I love people rocking old school stuff







(not literally "LOVE" you)" hahaha very funny







im still laughing over that one


----------



## stubass

hi Ginger,

the new pot is a F1 dark.. as to the CPU it looks to scale ok but we will see


----------



## slax0r

My submission: http://valid.x86.fr/d5kkfi


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slax0r*
> 
> My submission: http://valid.x86.fr/d5kkfi


not bad. what are you using to cool that proc? you could get more out of it, especially if ur under water.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just realized I forgot to submit this during my Thursday afternoon of air cooled overclocking. Only one I could get to 4GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/gz87sq

Now I need to find some more Celeron's to abuse while the ambient temps are cooperating.


----------



## slax0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> not bad. what are you using to cool that proc? you could get more out of it, especially if ur under water.


Custom WC loop. And the temp is not right. When temp drops under ~25C, it stops reporting it right. No idea why, don't really care as long as full load temps are ok.








On full load it runs at 40-45C, depending on ambient temps.

I could push it further, but I couldn't to get it to run totally stable, so I dialed it down a bit. No time to play around more. When I'll have more time, I'm going for the magical 5GHz


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slax0r*
> 
> Custom WC loop. And the temp is not right. When temp drops under ~25C, it stops reporting it right. No idea why, don't really care as long as full load temps are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On full load it runs at 40-45C, depending on ambient temps.
> 
> I could push it further, but I couldn't to get it to run totally stable, so I dialed it down a bit. No time to play around more. When I'll have more time, I'm going for the magical 5GHz


AMD's thermal diode is inaccurate at low temps.


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/09ven4

is this the right link?

Thanks


----------



## philhalo66

3570K 4.8








http://valid.x86.fr/nfjtxk


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slax0r*
> 
> Custom WC loop. And the temp is not right. When temp drops under ~25C, it stops reporting it right. No idea why, don't really care as long as full load temps are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On full load it runs at 40-45C, depending on ambient temps.
> 
> I could push it further, but I couldn't to get it to run totally stable, so I dialed it down a bit. No time to play around more. When I'll have more time, I'm going for the magical 5GHz


When you get time, there is no need for stability here. Just need that validation to say validated. Oh and in your OCN username.

Should only take a few seconds to save the file to disk. Unlike HWBot where you need to do a screen shot and stuff.


----------



## Viking396

Pushing ever closer to 5GHz... hit 4.89... so close!

http://valid.x86.fr/vthkp2


----------



## stubass

Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..








http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


Wow got the memory running slow, mine pukes out at 4.89GHz and 1.55 volts... how the hell you running at 1.7 volts? The ASUS must kick the Classified's butt or you won the silicon lottery.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17
> 
> 
> 
> Wow got the memory running slow, mine pukes out at 4.89GHz and 1.55 volts... how the hell you running at 1.7 volts? The ASUS must kick the Classified's butt or you won the silicon lottery.
Click to expand...

Ln2 matey


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ln2 matey


Nuts..... well, I did almost hit 4.9 with an AIO water cooler, not too shabby, the new BIOS from EVGA for the X99 Classified BLOWs however... UEFI RAID is new options, it refuses to boot to it... giving up for the night.

Sweet overclock, I think I may just go brute force with a 5960x...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ln2 matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts..... well, I did almost hit 4.9 with an AIO water cooler, not too shabby, the new BIOS from EVGA for the X99 Classified BLOWs however... UEFI RAID is new options, it refuses to boot to it... giving up for the night.
> 
> Sweet overclock, I think I may just go brute force with a 5960x...
Click to expand...

4.9 is quite nice especially for an AIO...







oww, can't wait to see how you go with the 5960X


----------



## slax0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> When you get time, there is no need for stability here. Just need that validation to say validated. Oh and in your OCN username.
> 
> Should only take a few seconds to save the file to disk. Unlike HWBot where you need to do a screen shot and stuff.


I submitted( on page 972) with slax0r-PC, first post states this should be acceptable, should I stick to only slax0r?


----------



## Detoxification

Stable at 4.4
http://valid.x86.fr/hbdrd5


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slax0r*
> 
> My submission: http://valid.x86.fr/d5kkfi




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Just realized I forgot to submit this during my Thursday afternoon of air cooled overclocking. Only one I could get to 4GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gz87sq
> 
> Now I need to find some more Celeron's to abuse while the ambient temps are cooperating.




Pretty damn nice being air cooled









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/09ven4
> 
> is this the right link?
> 
> Thanks




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 3570K 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nfjtxk




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Pushing ever closer to 5GHz... hit 4.89... so close!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vthkp2




The validation must be done in your OCN username. Check the first post for a how to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detoxification*
> 
> Stable at 4.4
> http://valid.x86.fr/hbdrd5


----------



## Dieselbird

How do I get the little 4GHz club image to show up in my signature?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> How do I get the little 4GHz club image to show up in my signature?


Use the sig linky on the first page and add it to your sig in your settings.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not the best, not even close once you start going north of 4.5Ghz.
http://valid.x86.fr/evk61x


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Not the best, not even close once you start going north of 4.5Ghz.
> http://valid.x86.fr/evk61x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> The validation must be done in your OCN username. Check the first post for a how to.


You said it best yourself








But 1.6v? Jesus christ. That's not gonna last, will it?


----------



## alancsalt

Did anyone say that was 24/7?

Stability is not a requirement of this thread.

So it doesn't need to "last".


----------



## ginger_nuts

Oppsss seems I must not even joke or reference buying / selling in posts. Lesson learnt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> You said it best yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 1.6v? Jesus christ. That's not gonna last, will it?


What would you think then when I tell you I was pushing 1.8v to bench at that speed. Besides max load temp was only in the mid 40 degrees celsius.

Quote:


> Did anyone say that was 24/7?
> 
> Stability is not a requirement of this thread.
> 
> So it doesn't need to "last".


That's right alancsalt, just enough stability for a validation here and a screenshot else where


----------



## Nephalem

I am well aware stability is not a requirement I was more questioning how long the chip would last _*if*_ you were pushing that voltage 24/7.
Speaking of which I think I was asked for a suicide clock of my 4.5 @ 1.25v 4770K when I submitted it, might try that now. This could end badly


----------



## alancsalt

We each decide what level of risk we are prepared to take...


----------



## Nephalem

So it would appear although my i7 can do 4.5 Rock solid stable at 1.25v it scales like a rock, this was the very best I could get, maybe if I read some more I might get it better but. this is where it stands even after disabling 2 cores and hyperthreading








http://valid.x86.fr/zxkiic


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is what the hard core OC'rs look for is great scaling. This Pent K would boot 4.5Ghz @1.1v. Others can get near 5Ghz with only 1.3v.

I will probably do an update later when I get home.


----------



## CTLz79

http://valid.canardpc.com/n6vr68


----------



## stubass

Same X437B298 batch...
http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## gagarin77

Just some updates:
http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf
http://valid.canardpc.com/nvbdi0
http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk


----------



## thanozr

Thanozr
i7 980x @ 4GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/thymv2


----------



## ginger_nuts

Some very imressive old skool kits being rocked







And a not so old school Stubass entry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Not the best, not even close once you start going north of 4.5Ghz.
> http://valid.x86.fr/evk61x




Sadly I missspelt my username, I hope I get to change it on HWBot soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> So it would appear although my i7 can do 4.5 Rock solid stable at 1.25v it scales like a rock, this was the very best I could get, maybe if I read some more I might get it better but. this is where it stands even after disabling 2 cores and hyperthreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zxkiic




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTLz79*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n6vr68




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same X437B298 batch...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Just some updates:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nvbdi0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk


3x 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanozr*
> 
> Thanozr
> i7 980x @ 4GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/thymv2


----------



## BulletMagnettt

Hi all Im putting my amd 955 in at 4.3 GHz , thanks.

bulletmagnettt amd955 , 4.3ghz (post)
http://valid.x86.fr/demqtl


----------



## Dieselbird

gagarin77,

I have a skulltrail board with a pair of xeon E5472s in it, I wasn't able to get it to overclock barely at all. Is the difference that they are E rather than X? Your X5470 is screaming!


----------



## thanozr

A little more

Thanozr
i7 980x @ 4.54GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/jbzu59


----------



## DR4G00N

Got a new one for you.
Xeon X5650 @ 4.3 GHz 1.35v

http://valid.x86.fr/kccz8n


----------



## Shipw22

I've had my G3258 OC'd like this since about January, but I just now decided to show it off.

http://valid.x86.fr/0zxd10


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> I've had my G3258 OC'd like this since about January, but I just now decided to show it off.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xcpbvy


Now go back and read the first post to see what you did wrong.


----------



## Fonthem

[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/6zsv73


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Now go back and read the first post to see what you did wrong.


It musta wiped it when I hit validate the first time and I didn't notice. Whoops. Updated my post with a proper link.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Now go back and read the first post to see what you did wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> It musta wiped it when I hit validate the first time and I didn't notice. Whoops. Updated my post with a proper link.
Click to expand...

Very good.


----------



## turbo33

Just finding my way in.

http://valid.x86.fr/qiip1r


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletMagnettt*
> 
> Hi all Im putting my amd 955 in at 4.3 GHz , thanks.
> 
> bulletmagnettt amd955 , 4.3ghz (post)
> http://valid.x86.fr/demqtl




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanozr*
> 
> A little more
> 
> Thanozr
> i7 980x @ 4.54GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/jbzu59




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Got a new one for you.
> Xeon X5650 @ 4.3 GHz 1.35v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kccz8n




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> I've had my G3258 OC'd like this since about January, but I just now decided to show it off.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0zxd10


Interesting, if that is a daily OC what is your max ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6zsv73




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> Just finding my way in.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qiip1r


----------



## tbob22

New x5670. 4.6ghz @ 1.35v.








http://valid.x86.fr/mnnmi2


----------



## T0B5T3R

Update

i7-5930K - 4500.56 @ 1.31v
http://valid.x86.fr/hr7f8w

i7-5930K - 4600.57 @ 1.337v
http://valid.x86.fr/rgc7in


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Interesting, if that is a daily OC what is your max ?


Not sure. I've never grabbed my extra HDD to install a bare install of Windows 7 on to see what I can do at 1.3 or _maybe_ 1.35v.


----------



## Benchmarker

http://valid.x86.fr/izyrbg

Intel Core I7 4770K 4.6GHz 1,223v


----------



## M11C

count me in:


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> count me in:


You need to provide a validated CPUz link, done in your OCN username.

Check the first post for more info.


----------



## Damianpl

Hello!

Can i be added please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/n15ise


----------



## Jeweettoch13

4930K @ 4.2Ghz

Need some more fine-tuning due to 2 seperate quad kits but its a start.


----------



## tbob22

A bit of fun with my "new" platform.








http://valid.canardpc.com/14m4sd

Edit: Just realized I posted a few days ago. Use this one instead, it is at least semi-stable.


----------



## thanozr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A bit of fun with my "new" platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/14m4sd
> 
> Edit: Just realized I posted a few days ago. Use this one instead, it is at least semi-stable.


P6T series motherboards are very good. Only con for me that they don't have better BIOS settings for OC like EVGA MBs used to have.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> Update
> 
> i7-5930K - 4500.56 @ 1.31v
> http://valid.x86.fr/hr7f8w
> 
> i7-5930K - 4600.57 @ 1.337v
> http://valid.x86.fr/rgc7in




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarker*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/izyrbg
> 
> Intel Core I7 4770K 4.6GHz 1,223v




Looks promising









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damianpl*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Can i be added please?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n15ise




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeweettoch13*
> 
> 4930K @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> Need some more fine-tuning due to 2 seperate quad kits but its a start.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A bit of fun with my "new" platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/14m4sd
> 
> Edit: Just realized I posted a few days ago. Use this one instead, it is at least semi-stable.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> count me in:




For reasons mentioned previously, check the first post for more information.


----------



## Fred B

Can not detect degradation yet









http://valid.x86.fr/417xhs


----------



## gagarin77

Just an update:
X5450 @4860 MHz (exactly the same cpu but I used a different rig)
http://valid.canardpc.com/yn5x92

BTW
this is a WR... and I didn't finished pushing it


----------



## Devildog83

Will get much higher when my new asus board shows up.

http://valid.x86.fr/twxmgg


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred B*
> 
> Can not detect degradation yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/417xhs




This is some seriously old kit, fantastic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Just an update:
> X5450 @4860 MHz (exactly the same cpu but I used a different rig)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yn5x92
> 
> BTW
> this is a WR... and I didn't finished pushing it




For such a mammoth effort, this gets it's own entry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Will get much higher when my new asus board shows up.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/twxmgg




Mate, your core voltage looks a bit high for 4Ghz.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> This is some seriously old kit, fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For such a mammoth effort, this gets it's own entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, your core voltage looks a bit high for 4Ghz.


Yeah I know, I just used OC genie to overclock and it sets the voltage too high. I am getting an Asus board tomorrow which will be way better than this MSI Krait for overclocking and I will do a proper overclock.


----------



## turbo33

Update with new setup

4.8 at 1.3 stable http://valid.x86.fr/zdk6v1

and for 24/7 use settled for [email protected] with cache at 4.5 and ram set xmp 2133


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> Update with new setup
> 
> 4.8 at 1.3 stable http://valid.x86.fr/zdk6v1
> 
> and for 24/7 use settled for [email protected] with cache at 4.5 and ram set xmp 2133


This will not be accepted, needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post for more info


----------



## Fiery

http://valid.canardpc.com/xamh49 here is my link, I dont know why CPU-Z says im running just below 4.4.


----------



## Cubelia

Can I join?
UPDATE:
E5200 OC [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/15hg2v

E3300 oc 4.6GHz @1.35v
http://valid.x86.fr/0p8sfd
air cooled

Still a newbie in OCing.


----------



## Xylonjay

Here's my validation....

http://valid.x86.fr/6bu0dd


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> Update with new setup
> 
> 4.8 at 1.3 stable http://valid.x86.fr/zdk6v1
> 
> and for 24/7 use settled for [email protected] with cache at 4.5 and ram set xmp 2133




Needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post for more info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xamh49 here is my link, I dont know why CPU-Z says im running just below 4.4.




Strange thing to happen, maybe it validated before it updated the reading. Good work anyway









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> Can I join?
> UPDATE:
> E5200 OC [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/15hg2v
> 
> E3300 oc 4.6GHz @1.35v
> http://valid.x86.fr/0p8sfd
> air cooled
> 
> Still a newbie in OCing.


2x 

Some impressive OC'n there for a newbie, fantastic work, especially on the E3300









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Here's my validation....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6bu0dd




The validation needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post for more info.


----------



## Xylonjay

Thanks, I will update and resubmit one I get home.


----------



## Xylonjay

Here you go, I think I did it correctly this time









http://valid.canardpc.com/x6invc


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Can I join?

Xeon X5650 LGA 1366 2.66GHz

Core: 4.4GHz, 1.525V idle, 1.47V under load
UnCore: 3.4Ghz, 1.35V
RAM: 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 1T, 1.5V
BCLK: 200 (199.5 in CPUz)

http://valid.x86.fr/t2utr5


----------



## Xylonjay

I upped my voltage and multiplier and am now running at 4.3Ghz...a 33.3% overclock









http://valid.canardpc.com/7b3bln


----------



## ginger_nuts

http://valid.canardpc.com/ls85pc

First of many to come


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ls85pc
> 
> First of many to come


Awesome Ginger cant wait to see all the rest


----------



## turbo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post for more info.


Whoops. Fixed up

http://valid.x86.fr/djjrbc


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Xeon X5650 LGA 1366 2.66GHz
> 
> Core: 4.4GHz, 1.525V idle, 1.47V under load
> UnCore: 3.4Ghz, 1.35V
> RAM: 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 1T, 1.5V
> BCLK: 200 (199.5 in CPUz)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t2utr5




Sure you can join









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I upped my voltage and multiplier and am now running at 4.3Ghz...a 33.3% overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7b3bln




That's what is so nice about overclocking









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ls85pc
> 
> First of many to come




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome Ginger cant wait to see all the rest


I currently have a E2180 which just refuses to hit the 4Ghz, but benching @ 3.8Ghz. So need to get on the DICE.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> Whoops. Fixed up
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/djjrbc




Nice chip and work


----------



## Devildog83

This is an update now that I have an Asus Z97 pro. 4670k @ 4.4 1.237v.

http://valid.x86.fr/f0pij1


----------



## DR4G00N

I got an update for you!
X5650 @ 4828.16MHz 1.4825v, 1.3v VTT.








http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn


----------



## DashLambda

24/7/365:
http://valid.x86.fr/ddg1rt


----------



## TheGrayDon10

much as i try the validate button does nothing.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Have you tried saving the .cvf file and uploading to *CPUz Validation page* ?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Have you tried saving the .cvf file and uploading to *CPUz Validation page* ?


won't/doesn't save my file.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try going to the ABOUT tab and clicking Validate there. If that doesn't work I would try uninstalling CPU-Z, rebooting, then installing a newly downloaded copy to see if that helps.

You can also try the plain Jane vanilla version and the portable (.zip) version that doesn't need to be installed.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> 
> 
> much as i try the validate button does nothing.


Try with F7


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This is an update now that I have an Asus Z97 pro. 4670k @ 4.4 1.237v.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f0pij1




Nice work on the upgrade









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I got an update for you!
> X5650 @ 4828.16MHz 1.4825v, 1.3v VTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn




Great work, your now sitting first place for the X5650's










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashLambda*
> 
> 24/7/365:
> http://valid.x86.fr/ddg1rt




Sorry, but has to be only your OCN username, ie DashLambda or DashLambda-PC, with no spelling errors or anything else. The first post has more info.


----------



## Xylonjay

Update... I upped my voltage to 1.4 and multiplier to x22 for a 4.4ghz overclock which I'm running 24/7. Socket doesn't get above 55° c 

http://valid.x86.fr/j9w9pc


----------



## Lantian

Here is my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/iyggmk


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Update... I upped my voltage to 1.4 and multiplier to x22 for a 4.4ghz overclock which I'm running 24/7. Socket doesn't get above 55° c
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j9w9pc




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Here is my validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iyggmk


----------



## Xylonjay

Got a new motherboard and upped my overclock from 4.4Ghz to 4.6Ghz at 1.386 volts. That'll be my last update until I get into water cooling









http://valid.canardpc.com/80pnh9


----------



## DashLambda

So sorry, here's an updated validation: http://valid.x86.fr/fl7xc9


----------



## Xylonjay

My new 24/7 overclock









http://valid.x86.fr/b68hck


----------



## linksandcure




----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://valid.x86.fr/d1uff3


----------



## ACMH-K

Validation Link!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashLambda*
> 
> So sorry, here's an updated validation: http://valid.x86.fr/fl7xc9




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> My new 24/7 overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b68hck




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linksandcure*




Needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post for more info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d1uff3




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Validation Link!


----------



## Twin Turbo V8

http://valid.canardpc.com/mn1s90

http://valid.x86.fr/search/search.php?psn=414d44205068656e6f6d28746d29204949205834203938302050726f636573736f72&sort=freq

http://valid.x86.fr/mn1s90


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

My new 24/7 overclock. Old one wasn't stable with full GPU loads, which explains my lock-ups in some games.

http://valid.x86.fr/qhvbq5


----------



## Cman1468

Bru, http://valid.x86.fr/q6y9m2


----------



## HunterIsLonely

http://valid.x86.fr/ni8wve


----------



## Blacklac

Http://valid.x86.fr/kew0ir


----------



## Cman1468

Dude, I don't see a section for the 1150 LGA socket, which is what my i7-4790k uses...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cman1468*
> 
> Dude, I don't see a section for the 1150 LGA socket, which is what my i7-4790k uses...


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/mu30th

not exactly my 3820 at 5 but not bad for a $6 chip with a crappy air cooler

This is a stable overclock and it's worth noting that the temp sensor is wrong. it's running about 50c loaded since the cooler sucks. All my good coolers are in systems right now

got some old pc-1066 ram on the way to get that slow stuff out of there.

amazingly not a horrible computer for almost no money


----------



## Oj010

I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept:

Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept:
> 
> Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


Just like the 1GHz club you have to have your actual OCN username in the validation. If you had placed additional characters after the Oj0 it more than likely be acceptable, but there is too much difference between the two for most of the club leaders to accept it. ginger nuts may feel differently about it, but I tend to doubt it.

Sorry. I know this isn't what you want to hear, but that has been the standard here at OCN for years, probably about the same time as that validation was originally made. It was like that when I joined and when I ran this club. It's one of the risks one takes and the consequences that may occur when one decides to use different user names on different forums.


----------



## RockeyDA

4ghz overclock will raise in the winters!(i have little heating and cooling in house to weather has large effect on my temps... inside temps 85F in summer 45F in winter)
http://valid.x86.fr/s2dx34


----------



## MisakiChan

Good chip or bad chip? I've tested 4.2 @ 1.18volt and 4.4 @ 1.20volt. 4.2 appears to be stable 24/7 while I had occ running for only 4 hours at 4,4 ghz. No errors yet

4.4 validad
http://valid.x86.fr/7kq7kx


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Just like the 1GHz club you have to have your actual OCN username in the validation. If you had placed additional characters after the Oj0 it more than likely be acceptable, but there is too much difference between the two for most of the club leaders to accept it. ginger nuts may feel differently about it, but I tend to doubt it.
> 
> Sorry. I know this isn't what you want to hear, but that has been the standard here at OCN for years, probably about the same time as that validation was originally made. It was like that when I joined and when I ran this club. It's one of the risks one takes and the consequences that may occur when one decides to use different user names on different forums.


It's not that I WANTED a different username, there's a four character minimum length for usernames here


----------



## HunterIsLonely

Another

http://valid.canardpc.com/pn2qzx


----------



## alancsalt

Name change for Oj101 to Oj010 is through.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Very sorry for being so absent recently, but all is updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twin Turbo V8*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mn1s90
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/search/search.php?psn=414d44205068656e6f6d28746d29204949205834203938302050726f636573736f72&sort=freq
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mn1s90




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> My new 24/7 overclock. Old one wasn't stable with full GPU loads, which explains my lock-ups in some games.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qhvbq5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cman1468*
> 
> Bru, http://valid.x86.fr/q6y9m2




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterIsLonely*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ni8wve




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Http://valid.x86.fr/kew0ir




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mu30th
> 
> not exactly my 3820 at 5 but not bad for a $6 chip with a crappy air cooler
> 
> This is a stable overclock and it's worth noting that the temp sensor is wrong. it's running about 50c loaded since the cooler sucks. All my good coolers are in systems right now
> 
> got some old pc-1066 ram on the way to get that slow stuff out of there.
> 
> amazingly not a horrible computer for almost no money




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept:
> 
> Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793




Very sorry, if you check the first post I have it written there it must be your entire OCN username with no spelling mistakes. I understand your frustration as on HWbot, I have a different username as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> 4ghz overclock will raise in the winters!(i have little heating and cooling in house to weather has large effect on my temps... inside temps 85F in summer 45F in winter)
> http://valid.x86.fr/s2dx34




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisakiChan*
> 
> Good chip or bad chip? I've tested 4.2 @ 1.18volt and 4.4 @ 1.20volt. 4.2 appears to be stable 24/7 while I had occ running for only 4 hours at 4,4 ghz. No errors yet
> 
> 4.4 validad
> http://valid.x86.fr/7kq7kx


A good chip is one that works










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterIsLonely*
> 
> Another
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pn2qzx


----------



## Oj010

Really? I had my name changed from Oj101 to Oj010 for this very reason (I can't have a three character username here) and everyone else accepted my results (see here http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club/5390)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Really? I had my name changed from Oj101 to Oj010 for this very reason (I can't have a three character username here) and everyone else accepted my results (see here http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club/5390)


Since you seem to have went to this much trouble, and it appears you are no short term OC'R I will accept it this time.

But for future use please just make two validations. One for the bot and for here. I understand the pain of this as I also have two different usernames.

P.s. I will update when I get home.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Since you seem to have went to this much trouble, and it appears you are no short term OC'R I will accept it this time.
> 
> But for future use please just make two validations. One for the bot and for here. I understand the pain of this as I also have two different usernames.
> 
> P.s. I will update when I get home.


You're awesome







That 4 GHz was unfortunately done with a platform I no longer have (at least to the best of my knowledge) so I couldn't redo it if I wanted.


----------



## CTLz79

Intel Xeon X3470 running @ 4018.83 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/3pznae


----------



## Xylonjay

Just started my watercooling journey. Here's my first 5+ submission.









http://valid.x86.fr/zmrbuc


----------



## Himo5

This was validated while the A10-7870K was still an unconfirmed rumor but nobody can deny it exists now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/qw54as


----------



## Cannon19932006

4.8GHz, 24/7 stable

http://valid.x86.fr/rzd667


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept:
> 
> Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTLz79*
> 
> Intel Xeon X3470 running @ 4018.83 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3pznae




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Just started my watercooling journey. Here's my first 5+ submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zmrbuc




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> This was validated while the A10-7870K was still an unconfirmed rumor but nobody can deny it exists now.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qw54as




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> 4.8GHz, 24/7 stable
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rzd667


----------



## cimi

Hi to all i would like to join the club









http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd

Tnx


----------



## jkuddyh801

Here is my Validation Link for my Intel Core i7-860 (Stock @ 2.93) - OC to 4.22GHz So It Qualifies & Is My Normal 24/7 Use Clock & STABLE w/ Good Temps on IDLE & LOAD!

Jason Cunningham (OCN Name: jkuddyh801)

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/cyk778

The associated ID is : cyk778


----------



## stubass

New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2









http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd
> 
> Tnx




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> Here is my Validation Link for my Intel Core i7-860 (Stock @ 2.93) - OC to 4.22GHz So It Qualifies & Is My Normal 24/7 Use Clock & STABLE w/ Good Temps on IDLE & LOAD!
> 
> Jason Cunningham (OCN Name: jkuddyh801)
> 
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/cyk778
> 
> The associated ID is : cyk778




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


I thought you were a DICE man ?


----------



## cr1

I'm in:

http://valid.x86.fr/gi647s


----------



## stubass

No not DICE Ginger, a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme


----------



## jamtin

This is the best I could do whilst air cooled and under 1.5V. Could I join the 4GHz club too please.

http://valid.x86.fr/ijduw0


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> This is the best I could do whilst air cooled and under 1.5V. Could I join the 4GHz club too please.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ijduw0


i thought the i7's were supposed to be 6 core cpu's with hyper threading, or did you shut cores off to save heat output?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> This is the best I could do whilst air cooled and under 1.5V. Could I join the 4GHz club too please.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ijduw0
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the i7's were supposed to be 6 core cpu's with hyper threading, or did you shut cores off to save heat output?
Click to expand...

The 900 series are 6 cores. The 800 series are quads.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> i thought the i7's were supposed to be 6 core cpu's with hyper threading, or did you shut cores off to save heat output?


Here's a list of 'Intel Desktop' 6 core processors.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I'm using a Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Here's a list of 'Intel Desktop' 6 core processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler.


if they have a modle number whats the point of the i3 i5 i7 thing? i always thought that was the model. i could maby understand if i# represented generation but they all came out at the same time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Here's a list of 'Intel Desktop' 6 core processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> if they have a model number whats the point of the i3 i5 i7 thing? i always thought that was the model. i could maby understand if i# represented generation but they all came out at the same time.
Click to expand...

You need to do a little searching with Google and do some research on your own. But in a nutshell it has to do with different lines with different capabilities and processing power. i3s are your basic entry level cpus, i5's are your mainstream cpus, and the i7s are your high end cpus. Each line differs in what features they have, such as Turbo Boost, Hyper Threading, amount of cache, clock speeds, number of cores, etc. Each line is further divided into different model numbers to differentiate them further. You also have to take into consideration the Generation. An i3, i5, and i7 with the same number of cores at the same clock speed will not perform the same. The i7 would benefit for the additional features to perform the best while the i3 would perform the worst.

Look at it like an automobile. The same model might have a 4, 6, or 8 cylinder engine (possibly more) of differing sizes and different horsepower. The same model could have additional sub models with additional letter/number designations.

Here are some articles that address some of the differences.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Haswell-Core-i3-vs-i5-vs-i7---Which-is-right-for-you-475/ Pertains to 4th generation Haswell's specifically, but much of the information (like amount cores) would also pertain to previous and subsequent generations.





 Linus comes off as a Douche at times, and this is bit confusing but it does explain the basics fairly well.

Unfortunately there really isn't an easy answer, but this should give you enough information to get started. Depending on how deep you want to go, you'll need to do some additional research to get even more specific.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> You need to do a little searching with Google and do some research on your own. But in a nutshell it has to do with different lines with different capabilities and processing power. i3s are your basic entry level cpus, i5's are your mainstream cpus, and the i7s are your high end cpus. Each line differs in what features they have, such as Turbo Boost, Hyper Threading, amount of cache, clock speeds, number of cores, etc. Each line is further divided into different model numbers to differentiate them further. You also have to take into consideration the Generation. An i3, i5, and i7 with the same number of cores at the same clock speed will not perform the same. The i7 would benefit for the additional features to perform the best while the i3 would perform the worst.
> 
> Look at it like an automobile. The same model might have a 4, 6, or 8 cylinder engine (possibly more) of differing sizes and different horsepower. The same model could have additional sub models with additional letter/number designations.
> 
> Here are some articles that address some of the differences.
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Haswell-Core-i3-vs-i5-vs-i7---Which-is-right-for-you-475/ Pertains to 4th generation Haswell's specifically, but much of the information (like amount cores) would also pertain to previous and subsequent generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus comes off as a Douche at times, and this is bit confusing but it does explain the basics fairly well.
> 
> Unfortunately there really isn't an easy answer, but this should give you enough information to get started. Depending on how deep you want to go, you'll need to do some additional research to get even more specific.


i dotn plan on going to deep in it, i like my server/worstation hardwere so i plan on sticking with dull xeon mobo's, got 2 rigs right now and i love them both... accept the hp workstation wont overclock because hp is a ass whole. 2 x5690's and 2 L5506's nice and simple, and the low end stuff is alot of boomb for the buck!


----------



## 2010rig

Got a new submission

2010rig
Xeon X5660 @ 4.6, 1.352 V
http://valid.x86.fr/lz35f9


----------



## gigafloppy

Nothing spectacular, but it's enough to get me into this club I suppose.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Nothing spectacular, but it's enough to get me into this club I suppose.


You need to go back and read the first post in this thread to see how to submit an acceptable validation link.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I will update the listing in the next 24hrs, as I have been away on holiday. So once I have unpacked etc. I will get it done


----------



## newlife12

I wonder if these make the cut









A6-6420k @ 7862 mhz - 188c and highest clocked dual core in the world

http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj

Pentium G3258 @ 6192 mhz - 130c

http://valid.canardpc.com/lzj3zc


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> I wonder if these make the cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A6-6420k @ 7862 mhz - 188c and highest clocked dual core in the world
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 6192 mhz - 130c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lzj3zc


Nice OCs. I'm anxious to see how he deals with you only having part of your OCN User Name in the Validation.


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nice OCs. I'm anxious to see how he deals with you only having part of your OCN User Name in the Validation.


Given I've been approved for other OC clubs here and gingers knows how I am I don't think it would be a problem and I can easily upload them again with any name attached I so wish


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot or the Forum banner) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would accept BillyBob or BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob. I will NOT accept anything else, sorry. Your *ENTIRE OCN User Name* must be in the "submitted by field" with no spelling errors. Also, starting January 1, 2011 your CPU-Z Validation must be one that states it is ACCEPTED, If it states REJECTED and/or NOT VALIDATED it will not be accepted. That means that you will need to be using a current version of CPU-Z and might need to run it in compatibility mode if you are running Windows 7 Service Pack 1. And please, if you are submitting an update to an existing entry please note that in your post.


http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club


----------



## newlife12

Jeez, all this over 2 numbers and while you are at get my subs to the other ones removed. Now it's clear why big names are leaving the site and I don't blame them









Edit: To be clear I only posted because gingers said something about this thread and get greeted by well known hospitality (not) of OCN


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Jeez, all this over 2 numbers and while you are at get my subs to the other ones removed. Now it's clear why big names are leaving the site and I don't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To be clear I only posted because gingers said something about this thread and get greeted by well known hospitality (not) of OCN


Reality check here. Those requirements were in place LONG before you joined this forum (I know that for a fact as I am the one who posted them originall when I ran the club.). In fact, they are based on HWBOT standards although I relaxed them to some extent back then. While HWBOT requires the EXACT user name and ONLY the exact user name, most of the clubs here at OCN have adopted the practice of accepting additional characters as long as the EXACT user name is present, for example newlife12PC in your case. HWBot would not accept that. Since a large segment of members of this forum also submit to HWBOT this makes it much easier on them to just do the validation in their OCN User Name to begin with so they can submit to both. All you had to do was check the requirements PRIOR to submitting to make sure you were in compliance. Since you've been a member for over 2 years you've had plenty of time do that.

I have a lot of CPU-Z OC validations I ran years ago that would qualify for some of these clubs, but I ran then under a different user name that I used on other forums back then. You don't see me complaining that I can't submit them here (and since I no longer have that hardware I can't re-run them under my OCN user name). A couple of them would be the highest in their class. There is nothing I can do about it so I deal with it (I am old enough and mature enough to do so). You aren't the first person who has run into this and you won't be the last. My advice to you is grow up and act like an adult instead of a 2 year old. It isn't becoming and you won't gain anything from it.

I would like to know which Overclocking Clubs are allowing just newlife. All of the ones I've seen or been involved with wouldn't.

And no one is going to go to the trouble of getting other submissions to other clubs removed. That would be childish.

As for big names leaving, I haven't noticed any. If they are childish enough to leave over something like this then good riddance. They aren't bringing anything useful to the table if they are that childish. Rules are there for a reason. It's not your place to challenge them, but to abide by them.


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I would like to know which Overclocking Clubs are allowing just newlife. All of the ones I've seen or been involved with wouldn't.


Lol gg mate, no really GG
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work guys.


I'll just try and pretend you didn't add me

P. S. I'm annoyed because because 1. You added me another club 2. I thought it was the OPs job to say no

Even more important I don't care about this site or the people on it especially with the stuck up attitude a lot people have here

Also for hwbot reasons I can't have newlife12 in my cpu z valids or they aren't valid when given a choice between OCN and hwbot, hwbot will win every time


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I would like to know which Overclocking Clubs are allowing just newlife. All of the ones I've seen or been involved with wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol gg mate, no really GG
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll just try and pretend you didn't add me
Click to expand...

Man, I can't believe I did that. Oh well, we all make mistakes at times. You lucked into that one.
Quote:


> P. S. I'm annoyed because because 1. You added me another club 2. I thought it was the OPs job to say no
> 
> Even more important I don't care about this site or the people on it especially with the stuck up attitude a lot people have here
> 
> Also for hwbot reasons I can't have newlife12 in my cpu z valids or they aren't valid when given a choice between OCN and hwbot, hwbot will win every time


A lot of the guys who run these clubs tend to work we each other keeping an eye on things. Since none of us can be online monitoring things 24/7 we will post in each others clubs to help out. While the person who is in charge of the club has the final say, others will chime in when they see something to help both the club owner and the submitter out. I ran this club for a couple of years before I moved and wasn't able to any longer. I started the 2GHz Club and when I made that move I had to relinquish it, but am helping out on that one while the current club owner is busy with school (I will probably resume full ownership if he decides not to return).

I can understand the HWBOT thing, but that is why I made sure and used the same user name for both, and for any other forums I join to avoid problems like this. I can also see how joining a new forum can be problematic if a previous username is already being used on it. Luckily I haven't had to deal with that problem yet, but I'm sure it will one of these days.

But don't go away mad. We do try to work with people. Since I set the precedent for you in the 2GHz Club, there is a reasonable chance that Ginger may go along with that, but that will be up to him. He's a fairly reasonable person from what I've experienced.


----------



## jkuddyh801

Hey Im back (Jason_OCN: jkuddyh801) Here is my NEW REVISED OC Increase Ive Achieved. Like before here is all requested Validation Info for my Intel Core i7-870 (Stock @ 2.93) - OC to 4.321GHz This is FULLY STABLE w/out H20 Cooling as before with only a Hyper 212 EVO keeping it balanced beyond what I thought it was capable of doing! Anyways, Its now my 24/7 Use OC-STABLE-GOOD TEMPS BOTH IDLE & LOAD! --- Ill keep cracking away at it until i really feel its to its max oc or the "sweet spot", until then thank you, you rock!

Jason Cunningham (OCN Name: jkuddyh801)

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/p682b2

The associated ID: 3724161 [p682b2]


----------



## jkuddyh801

*** UPDATED ***

Hey Im back (Jason_OCN: jkuddyh801) Here is my NEW REVISED OC Increase Ive Achieved. Like before here is all requested Validation Info for my Intel Core i7-870 (Stock @ 2.93) - OC to 4.321GHz This is FULLY STABLE w/out H20 Cooling as before with only a Hyper 212 EVO keeping it balanced beyond what I thought it was capable of doing! Anyways, Its now my 24/7 Use OC-STABLE-GOOD TEMPS BOTH IDLE & LOAD! --- Ill keep cracking away at it until i really feel its to its max oc or the "sweet spot", until then thank you, you rock!

Jason Cunningham (OCN Name: jkuddyh801)

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/p682b2

The associated ID: 3724161 [p682b2]


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> I'm in:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gi647s




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> This is the best I could do whilst air cooled and under 1.5V. Could I join the 4GHz club too please.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ijduw0




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Got a new submission
> 
> 2010rig
> Xeon X5660 @ 4.6, 1.352 V
> http://valid.x86.fr/lz35f9




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> Nothing spectacular, but it's enough to get me into this club I suppose.



Check the first post, I need the link in your OCN username.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> I wonder if these make the cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A6-6420k @ 7862 mhz - 188c and highest clocked dual core in the world
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 6192 mhz - 130c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lzj3zc


*THESE VALIDATIONS ARE ONLY BEING ACCEPTED BECAUSE OF THE FOLLOWING REASONS;
1. I ACTUALLY KNOW NEWLIFE, AKA NEWLIFE12, IN REAL LIFE AS A PERSON
2. HE HAS BEEN ACCEPTED BY THE OTHER FORUM CLUB*




Welcome buddy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> *** UPDATED ***
> 
> Hey Im back (Jason_OCN: jkuddyh801) Here is my NEW REVISED OC Increase Ive Achieved. Like before here is all requested Validation Info for my Intel Core i7-870 (Stock @ 2.93) - OC to 4.321GHz This is FULLY STABLE w/out H20 Cooling as before with only a Hyper 212 EVO keeping it balanced beyond what I thought it was capable of doing! Anyways, Its now my 24/7 Use OC-STABLE-GOOD TEMPS BOTH IDLE & LOAD! --- Ill keep cracking away at it until i really feel its to its max oc or the "sweet spot", until then thank you, you rock!
> 
> Jason Cunningham (OCN Name: jkuddyh801)
> 
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/p682b2
> 
> The associated ID: 3724161 [p682b2]


----------



## ginger_nuts

http://valid.canardpc.com/x2lp8r

Not as good as others







But this is air cooling and the voltage is higher due to trying to get some SuperPi to run


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x2lp8r
> 
> Not as good as others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is air cooling and the voltage is higher due to trying to get some SuperPi to run


Man, so close to 5GHz. Any chance you can up the bclk a smidge to get it over the 5 Gig mark?

Great effort though, especially on air. I know how difficult that can be.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Man, so close to 5GHz. Any chance you can up the bclk a smidge to get it over the 5 Gig mark?
> 
> Great effort though, especially on air. I know how difficult that can be.


I think I can, I think I can

http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q

Done


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Man, so close to 5GHz. Any chance you can up the bclk a smidge to get it over the 5 Gig mark?
> 
> Great effort though, especially on air. I know how difficult that can be.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can, I think I can
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Woo hoo. Now we's cooking.


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

i7-5960X @ 4598.93 MHz

Validation http://valid.x86.fr/2f8smq
.. I already have my fx8120 in here, needed to add my new processor


----------



## jkuddyh801

Hey buddy, told ya im slowly tweaking this chip and reaching max oc in my opinion, i got 4.5 but wasnt stable but able to boot into os, but i cant personally claim that as a successful oc if not stable. But im still using just air cooling (Hyper 212 EVO Push+Pull) and its actually quite impressive considering how hot this chip can get. Anyways, here is another update and increased my OC a bit more around 4.3 as seen here:

OCN: jkuddyh801

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd

http://valid.x86.fr/p682b2


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> I wonder if these make the cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A6-6420k @ 7862 mhz - 188c and highest clocked dual core in the world
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 6192 mhz - 130c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lzj3zc


Nice clocks!!


----------



## thanozr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> I wonder if these make the cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A6-6420k @ 7862 mhz - 188c and highest clocked dual core in the world
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 6192 mhz - 130c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lzj3zc


WooW! What are you using? Liquid nitrogen? What's the temp for these?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanozr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> I wonder if these make the cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A6-6420k @ 7862 mhz - 188c and highest clocked dual core in the world
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 6192 mhz - 130c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lzj3zc
> 
> 
> 
> WooW! What are you using? Liquid nitrogen? What's the temp for these?
Click to expand...

Yes he was using Ln2.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## newlife12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanozr*
> 
> WooW! What are you using? Liquid nitrogen? What's the temp for these?


Cheers and yeah it's LN2 and the AMD one is full pot and comes in around -188c and the Pentium is at -130c but I will say for the AMD sub the board I'm using makes a huge difference given I'd only be able to get about 7.5ghz without


----------



## 2010rig

*Update Request*









2010rig
X5660 @ 4759 MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/ymalyh


----------



## jkuddyh801

**UPDATED**

[OCN = jkuddyh801]

Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd

http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd


----------



## sjwpwpro

Update please. sjwpwpro

http://valid.x86.fr/74zf2r

I am approaching the limits of my cooler trying to go higher, I cannot even get it to boot at 4.6 with 1.6 volts. I am scared to go much higher.


----------



## MacG32

http://valid.x86.fr/humdqk


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I think I can, I think I can
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q
> 
> Done





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOmnomNOM3*
> 
> i7-5960X @ 4598.93 MHz
> 
> Validation http://valid.x86.fr/2f8smq
> .. I already have my fx8120 in here, needed to add my new processor




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> *Update Request*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010rig
> X5660 @ 4759 MHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/ymalyh





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> **UPDATED**
> 
> [OCN = jkuddyh801]
> 
> Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Update please. sjwpwpro
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/74zf2r
> 
> I am approaching the limits of my cooler trying to go higher, I cannot even get it to boot at 4.6 with 1.6 volts. I am scared to go much higher.


This makes me miss my 955












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/humdqk


----------



## Buttsy

Hey Ginger,

Just an Update to my old 4770K score please 

http://valid.x86.fr/etd801

4802.39MHz

Cheers 

Buttsy


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Hey Ginger,
> 
> Just an Update to my old 4770K score please
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/etd801
> 
> 4802.39MHz
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Buttsy




Nice gain


----------



## Cannon19932006

I've got another one for ya

http://valid.x86.fr/tw28vm

5820K @ 4507MHz


----------



## XRogerX

Heres mine had it for 4yrs but hey still 4Ghz

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4520.45 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2083063


----------



## newlife12

Here's a quick one I did with a dual core kaveri and don't try that volts at home

AMD A6-7400k @ 4925.17 ghz



http://valid.x86.fr/pzdkfr


----------



## newlife12

Bit of a update

AMD A6-7400k @ 5526.28 with dry ice



http://valid.x86.fr/qkdt1y


----------



## Vperez

http://valid.x86.fr/165fia


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I've got another one for ya
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tw28vm
> 
> 5820K @ 4507MHz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Heres mine had it for 4yrs but hey still 4Ghz
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4520.45 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2083063




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Bit of a update
> 
> AMD A6-7400k @ 5526.28 with dry ice
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qkdt1y




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/165fia


----------



## NameUnknown

I should dig up my old OCs and join. I can't remember which it was, 955 or 1090, but I got one of the two just shy of 4.5 on air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I should dig up my old OCs and join. I can't remember which it was, 955 or 1090, but I got one of the two just shy of 4.5 on air.


Just make sure they were done with your OCN User Name. That has been known to bite people in the butt on more than one occasion.


----------



## NameUnknown

I doubt they were. The OCing was done for fun not for a competition or anything else official


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like all of the ones I did on Socket 462 and 939. Had a lot of 1GHz over stock and 3 GHz total overclocks on them. None were done with this user name so they won't be accepted here.


----------



## NameUnknown

Heck, my PC isn't even the same as it was back then. I had a DFI LanParty that I did the OCs on but it died and I had to RMA it. It took so long to get it back I bought my UD5 in the meantime. Still, might see if I can find them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would be interesting to see what you accomplished back then, don't be surprised if they don't gain you entry into any of the clubs.


----------



## NameUnknown

Well this stinks, couldn't find anything except the old Forum Wars screenshots. I had my 955BE running at 3.8 for that, not the best it ran but I'm not done digging yet









old 3.8 SS, I know its not elligible, still digging


----------



## DR4G00N

Pushing this poor Xeon L5520 to the absolute limit!








4207.18MHz (2266MHz Stock), 19 Multi x 221.43MHz BCLK

1C/2T

http://valid.x86.fr/6aqm3n

Just needs less than 60MHz for a +2GHz oc (which it can't do since 221.43MHz is the max BCLK of the board)


----------



## Lantian

Here is my new system http://valid.x86.fr/80m3tw


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Pushing this poor Xeon L5520 to the absolute limit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4207.18MHz (2266MHz Stock), 19 Multi x 221.43MHz BCLK
> 
> 1C/2T
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6aqm3n
> 
> Just needs less than 60MHz for a +2GHz oc (which it can't do since 221.43MHz is the max BCLK of the board)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Here is my new system http://valid.x86.fr/80m3tw



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I should dig up my old OCs and join. I can't remember which it was, 955 or 1090, but I got one of the two just shy of 4.5 on air.


As PapaSmurf mentioned unfortunately if not in your OCN username I cant accept them. But non the less, it would be interesting to see them


----------



## Lantian

Kind of solved my motherboards bios problems, so got higher clocks stable








http://valid.x86.fr/vk2c45


----------



## Overco

My 4790k.
http://valid.x86.fr/7tk0ml

Edit: Updated to 5.2ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/vtuuy3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the best E8400 of the four.

http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s

Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389

http://valid.x86.fr/it7ys7

E3200 2.4 @ 4.23575

and finally

http://valid.x86.fr/kpeus1

E8400 3.0 @ 4.76087


----------



## agentx007

Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3,46GHz @ 4,03GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/5j9g39

When U guys last saw "um" instead of "nm" in CPU-z


----------



## lzf995

a bad x3440 stil hit 4.1ghz though 4.5ghz in single thread and 4.3 in 2 thread loads http://valid.x86.fr/511xci


----------



## Raventhegod

i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz. Voltage is at 1.266.

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/n5d7fg


----------



## Patrol

i5 4690k @4.7GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/m6nmg6


----------



## ginger_nuts

Seeing all these older chips is fantastic, I think many people will agree, that OC'n older chips is more fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Kind of solved my motherboards bios problems, so got higher clocks stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vk2c45




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overco*
> 
> My 4790k.
> http://valid.x86.fr/7tk0ml
> 
> Edit: Updated to 5.2ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/vtuuy3




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the best E8400 of the four.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s
> 
> Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/it7ys7
> 
> E3200 2.4 @ 4.23575
> 
> and finally
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kpeus1
> 
> E8400 3.0 @ 4.76087


What sort of cooling are these with PapaSmurf ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3,46GHz @ 4,03GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/5j9g39
> 
> When U guys last saw "um" instead of "nm" in CPU-z




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> a bad x3440 stil hit 4.1ghz though 4.5ghz in single thread and 4.3 in 2 thread loads http://valid.x86.fr/511xci




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raventhegod*
> 
> i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz. Voltage is at 1.266.
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/n5d7fg




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrol*
> 
> i5 4690k @4.7GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/m6nmg6


I have to remember to save a validation for my i5 one of these days


----------



## ginger_nuts

My E8400 sux, but this is on water

http://valid.x86.fr/44sm2u


----------



## tylerand

Wasn't really sure where to post this, since 4ghz isn't really impressive anymore. I felt i needed to post it somewhere though, because i'm pretty pleased with it. From 2.8ghz to 4ghz on stock voltage, fan, and a pretty damn crap motherboard.

Was having some serious problems even getting it to boot past 2.9 at first, and multiplier is locked... upwards. Decided to try decreasing multiplier and increasing FSB, and to my amazement it worked. So far i've seen a 35% increase in performance across the board. Pretty pleased with it. Temperatures seem fine too, and so far so good as far as stability.

http://valid.x86.fr/0sihnx


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand*
> 
> Wasn't really sure where to post this, since 4ghz isn't really impressive anymore. I felt i needed to post it somewhere though, because i'm pretty pleased with it. From 2.8ghz to 4ghz on stock voltage, fan, and a pretty damn crap motherboard.
> 
> Was having some serious problems even getting it to boot past 2.9 at first, and multiplier is locked... upwards. Decided to try decreasing multiplier and increasing FSB, and to my amazement it worked. So far i've seen a 35% increase in performance across the board. Pretty pleased with it. Temperatures seem fine too, and so far so good as far as stability.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0sihnx


That's very nice for a Llano chip, I remember my A8 3870K needed 1.5v for just 3.5GHz







The mobo I was using was pretty crappy though, 3+1 phase un-heatsinked vrm.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> That's very nice for a Llano chip, I remember my A8 3870K needed 1.5v for just 3.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mobo I was using was pretty crappy though, 3+1 phase un-heatsinked vrm.


Yeah, from what i've read i should be lucky to get 3.8. Really wish i had some better cooling and a better motherboard, have a feeling i could get her much higher. Not bad for $33 from ebay.

That being said, still can't play fallout 4 lol.


----------



## Devildog83

I am now running a 6600k @ 4.4. A mild everyday overclock.

http://valid.x86.fr/y9sps3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand*
> 
> Wasn't really sure where to post this, since 4ghz isn't really impressive anymore. I felt i needed to post it somewhere though, because i'm pretty pleased with it. From 2.8ghz to 4ghz on stock voltage, fan, and a pretty damn crap motherboard.
> 
> Was having some serious problems even getting it to boot past 2.9 at first, and multiplier is locked... upwards. Decided to try decreasing multiplier and increasing FSB, and to my amazement it worked. So far i've seen a 35% increase in performance across the board. Pretty pleased with it. Temperatures seem fine too, and so far so good as far as stability.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0sihnx


4GHz is just as impressive as it was when this club started when you consider what cpu is involved. Sure you pretty much have to be an idiot to not be able to take a lot of recent cpus to 4 Gig, but it takes just as much skill, knowledge, perseverance, and effort to take a cpu from several years ago to 4 Gig. Never look at an achievement as less of one. It's still an achievement.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 4GHz is just as impressive as it was when this club started when you consider what cpu is involved. Sure you pretty much have to be an idiot to not be able to take a lot of recent cpus to 4 Gig, but it takes just as much skill, knowledge, perseverance, and effort to take a cpu from several years ago to 4 Gig. Never look at an achievement as less of one. It's still an achievement.


Thanks







. It felt good seeing that windows load screen after getting everything all figured out in the bios.

Even better seeing that it seems to run stable.


----------



## Leebetter

Never had issue with OC on this old dawg... Pentium Extreme Edition 965 4M 1066FSB @ 4.26GHz. Always a good conversation piece.

http://valid.x86.fr/8wjm46


----------



## saint19

What about an "old 4GHz contest"...to remember all those P IV and Athlon CPUs that was so fun to kill overclock...


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> What about an "old 4GHz contest"...to remember all those P IV and Athlon CPUs that was so fun to kill overclock...


U mean like this : http://valid.x86.fr/5j9g39 ?
Because only Northwood (besides Gallatin) was barely able to touch 4GHz from really old P4's.
Every Prescott usually is able to do it (if U cool it)








Smithfield (Pentium D 8xx)... IF (and that is big IF), U can cool it, and IF MB's VRM can power a city, U MAY be able to take it there









Newer P4's on Cedar Mill core (65nm) can do it on stock cooling









Unless U use LN on Athlon64 x2, they can't do 4GHz.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> U mean like this : http://valid.x86.fr/5j9g39 ?
> Because only Northwood (besides Gallatin) was barely able to touch 4GHz from really old P4's.
> Every Prescott usually is able to do it (if U cool it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smithfield (Pentium D 8xx)... IF (and that is big IF), U can cool it, and IF MB's VRM can power a city, U MAY be able to take it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newer P4's on Cedar Mill core (65nm) can do it on stock cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless U *use LN* on Athlon64 x2, they can't do 4GHz.


That is the fun part of overclocking...


----------



## DR4G00N

Got some 775 gear today.







Don't really know how to oc it well yet.
Here's my first try at it, a P4 631 at a meager 4GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/hgrjy8

I need some more thermal paste though, I have another 13 cpu's to try oc'ing.









Edit: 4.5GHz has been achieved.







http://valid.x86.fr/00f7gi


----------



## ginger_nuts

Hay so sorry for not updating more recently, but it is done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My E8400 sux, but this is on water
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/44sm2u




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand*
> 
> Wasn't really sure where to post this, since 4ghz isn't really impressive anymore. I felt i needed to post it somewhere though, because i'm pretty pleased with it. From 2.8ghz to 4ghz on stock voltage, fan, and a pretty damn crap motherboard.
> 
> Was having some serious problems even getting it to boot past 2.9 at first, and multiplier is locked... upwards. Decided to try decreasing multiplier and increasing FSB, and to my amazement it worked. So far i've seen a 35% increase in performance across the board. Pretty pleased with it. Temperatures seem fine too, and so far so good as far as stability.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0sihnx




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am now running a 6600k @ 4.4. A mild everyday overclock.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y9sps3




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leebetter*
> 
> Never had issue with OC on this old dawg... Pentium Extreme Edition 965 4M 1066FSB @ 4.26GHz. Always a good conversation piece.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8wjm46




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Got some 775 gear today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really know how to oc it well yet.
> Here's my first try at it, a P4 631 at a meager 4GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/hgrjy8
> 
> I need some more thermal paste though, I have another 13 cpu's to try oc'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 4.5GHz has been achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/00f7gi


----------



## Leebetter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Hay so sorry for not updating more recently, but it is done


No worries. Glad to be a part of the crowd. Thanks!


----------



## DR4G00N

Same P4 631 but now a whole 400MHz faster.








http://valid.x86.fr/hw2knp

And a P4 531 Prescott @ 4GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/6p96wa

Edit: How would I go about getting an "Unchecked" validation "Validated"?


----------



## Landon783

http://valid.x86.fr/zej75y

Yes I know, it has to be. the first was uploaded bc my pc is the default name and forgot to change it and after reloading the program, it crashed every time I clicked Validate. It was the ROG CPU-Z I got from my MB website. I finally found the Original CPU-Z and have corrected the url. Please recheck!

Thank you!


----------



## CoreyL4

I have two computers to submit.

First is my old i5 650 rig that is still running to this day. Got it to 4.6ghz.

http://valid.x86.fr/ggisdp

Next I will submit my 4790k. 4.4ghz on turbo boost.

http://valid.x86.fr/gcfn0x


----------



## jimjim975

http://valid.x86.fr/22t80y


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Same P4 631 but now a whole 400MHz faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hw2knp
> 
> And a P4 531 Prescott @ 4GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/6p96wa
> 
> Edit: How would I go about getting an "Unchecked" validation "Validated"?



Don't matter if it is a 400MHz or 40MHz it is still better.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon783*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iwglgq




The validation needs to be in your OCN username, check the first post for more info and instructions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I have two computers to submit.
> 
> First is my old i5 650 rig that is still running to this day. Got it to 4.6ghz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ggisdp
> 
> Next I will submit my 4790k. 4.4ghz on turbo boost.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gcfn0x


2x 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjim975*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/22t80y


----------



## ken1337

http://valid.x86.fr/q9a2x2 i5 750


----------



## GRABibus

Here is my stable 24/7 overclock :

http://valid.x86.fr/kkap0v


----------



## texas_nightowl

I realize a 2500k OC is a bit late at this point, but I've been running at this OC for 5 or 6 months now, so here it is:

i5 2500k at 4.5 : http://valid.x86.fr/j33ixg


----------



## BadRobot

i7 2600k @4.2Ghz http://valid.x86.fr/3qzuvd

Also have an i5 2500k @4.3Ghz but it's not on the board and don't have a validation in my browser history.

Which one should I pick though? Both are pretty much the highest they can go without going over 1.33 Vcore.


----------



## jrizzz

http://valid.x86.fr/hvby86 i5 3570k @ 4.6


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ken1337*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/q9a2x2 i5 750




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here is my stable 24/7 overclock :
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kkap0v


No need for stable here, but good work non the less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> I realize a 2500k OC is a bit late at this point, but I've been running at this OC for 5 or 6 months now, so here it is:
> 
> i5 2500k at 4.5 : http://valid.x86.fr/j33ixg


No chip is ever to late


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> i7 2600k @4.2Ghz http://valid.x86.fr/3qzuvd
> 
> Also have an i5 2500k @4.3Ghz but it's not on the board and don't have a validation in my browser history.
> 
> Which one should I pick though? Both are pretty much the highest they can go without going over 1.33 Vcore.


Why not do both ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrizzz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hvby86 i5 3570k @ 4.6


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> Why not do both ?


That would involve taking out the two heatsink behemoth that reside on my gpu and cpu to reach the motherboard


----------



## ginger_nuts

Understandably a lot of hassle, maybe one day if there is nothing better to do then


----------



## Landon783

http://valid.x86.fr/zej75y

4.51Ghz

500mbps down:up 458mbps

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4979219318


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon783*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zej75y
> 
> 4.51Ghz




Great work









Here is what I worked on this week

http://valid.x86.fr/6q6dm5

Limited by heat, volts are higher due to this validation is after getting it benchable stable


----------



## gabead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> i7 2600k @4.2Ghz http://valid.x86.fr/3qzuvd
> 
> Also have an i5 2500k @4.3Ghz but it's not on the board and don't have a validation in my browser history.
> 
> Which one should I pick though? Both are pretty much the highest they can go without going over 1.33 Vcore.


Don't worry you are not late to the game. I am still using mine. There is no reason to upgrade for a 10-15% difference. Now if I was building a new rig that would be one thing. But I intend to keep my 2500k until something dramatic comes out by Intel or AMD that will hopefully be equally competitive.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabead*
> 
> Don't worry you are not late to the game. I am still using mine. There is no reason to upgrade for a 10-15% difference. Now if I was building a new rig that would be one thing. But I intend to keep my 2500k until something dramatic comes out by Intel or AMD that is hoepfully be equally competive.


Oh, no I'm not upgrading. I have a 2500k in the box that the 2600k came with. Thought it'd at least improve recording gameplay but I haven't even tried that yet. The 6600k and 6700k don't bring much to the table but improving performance significantly is ridiculously hard nowadays.\

edit: screwed something up in the BIOS. voltage changes stick but now it's back down to 3.4Ghz and multiplier does nothing. ****... I think pushing 1.5V was a horrible idea.

edit2: flashed new bios, cleared cmos, reset to optimized defaults... nothing works. Last option is testing the board with a multimeter and if that doesn't help, buy a new second hand board.


----------



## BadRobot

After a little scare with my motherboard, I'd like to update my cpuZ validation.
http://valid.x86.fr/ldpxc8

My old one: http://valid.x86.fr/3qzuvd


----------



## DR4G00N

Pentium Dual-core E5800 @ 4.600GHz. I think it was around 1.5v vcore or so.
http://valid.x86.fr/262mit

Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4.82GHz 1.4V
http://valid.x86.fr/jyaexs


----------



## Jaad

http://valid.x86.fr/nsq32t


----------



## Lantian

New ram sorted some problems, so here are my new 24/7 clocks http://valid.x86.fr/xcwres


----------



## DR4G00N

Having some fun with an E5540 ES. It's a C0 stepping though so it oc's like fud.
http://valid.x86.fr/nzue6c


----------



## stubass

update








http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw


----------



## T0B5T3R

*update*

new cpu
http://valid.x86.fr/25hsq4


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> After a little scare with my motherboard, I'd like to update my cpuZ validation.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ldpxc8
> 
> My old one: http://valid.x86.fr/3qzuvd




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Pentium Dual-core E5800 @ 4.600GHz. I think it was around 1.5v vcore or so.
> http://valid.x86.fr/262mit
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4.82GHz 1.4V
> http://valid.x86.fr/jyaexs





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaad*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nsq32t




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> New ram sorted some problems, so here are my new 24/7 clocks http://valid.x86.fr/xcwres




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Having some fun with an E5540 ES. It's a C0 stepping though so it oc's like fud.
> http://valid.x86.fr/nzue6c




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> *update*
> 
> new cpu
> http://valid.x86.fr/25hsq4


----------



## NotATroll

4670K @ 4798.88 Mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/9gsjfe


----------



## stubass

Not the best CPU unfortunately
http://valid.x86.fr/9y308r


----------



## Murderfini

SENPAI NOTICE ME
http://valid.x86.fr/mphems


----------



## NotATroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderfini*
> 
> SENPAI NOTICE ME
> http://valid.x86.fr/mphems


I've been waiting 5 days now. Definitely not interested any more.


----------



## alancsalt

From the first post:
Quote:


> Please note that the rosters aren't updated on a daily basis. I will try to do them at least once a week depending on the number of new submissions. Don't post or PM me asking why you aren't on the list yet unless there is a post stating UPDATED made AFTER your submission as it means that the rosters haven't been updated since your submission. And wait at LEAST a week after posting before asking why you aren't on the list yet. Doing so indicates that you didn't read the rules and therefore aren't eligible to join. Please use a little common sense about this stuff


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotATroll*
> 
> 4670K @ 4798.88 Mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9gsjfe




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not the best CPU unfortunately
> http://valid.x86.fr/9y308r


First of the non-K's to be seen here










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderfini*
> 
> SENPAI NOTICE ME
> http://valid.x86.fr/mphems


----------



## stolid

Xeon E5450 @ 4GHz, socket 775-771 mod
http://valid.x86.fr/t0i0a7


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> Xeon E5450 @ 4GHz, socket 775-771 mod
> http://valid.x86.fr/t0i0a7




Thought I might share a result of my first DICE run here, pitty I forgot to get a validation though











http://imgur.com/RQ5IrHO



But don't worry, I am sure I will be doing it again


----------



## jkuddyh801

*HEY MAN, LONG TIME NO POST, JUST WANTED TO LET U KNOW OF MY 4.3 UPDATE. THANX!

OCN Name: jkuddyh801

CPU-Z Validation for i7 870 HT CPU: http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q

http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q*


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

i7 3970x @ 4,998.83 Mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/02mra6


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.x86.fr/46krq4


----------



## jkuddyh801

*HELLO, NOT SURE IF YOU GOT MY LAST FEW UPDATES. BUT HERE IS MY CPU-Z VALIDATION LINK. THANX, (OCN=JKUDDYH801)

[LGA 1156] - i7 870 HT* = http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q


----------



## alancsalt

http://netiquette.wikia.com/wiki/Rule_number_2_-_Do_not_use_all_caps


----------



## philhalo66

3570K @ 5GHz 1.26V http://valid.x86.fr/1g41r3


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> *HEY MAN, LONG TIME NO POST, JUST WANTED TO LET U KNOW OF MY 4.3 UPDATE. THANX!
> 
> OCN Name: jkuddyh801
> 
> CPU-Z Validation for i7 870 HT CPU: http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q[*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2715709/width/350/height/700[/IMG]*




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> i7 3970x @ 4,998.83 Mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/02mra6




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/46krq4




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 3570K @ 5GHz 1.26V http://valid.x86.fr/1g41r3


----------



## stubass

I3-6320..
http://valid.x86.fr/fs023y


----------



## cranfam

Fx-8350

http://valid.x86.fr/kzvgt8


----------



## DennyMK

http://valid.x86.fr/pe1rt1


----------



## frodo2397

Nothing special. 4690k @4.4Ghz on water. Would go higher, but it can be a bit toasty at higher clocks. Been using for the past year, and it has only bluescreened once.

http://valid.x86.fr/0ij79d


----------



## Olorin

First try at over clocking. 4.3Ghz on 4690K on air.







Thermalright Macho Rev B cooler. Keeps cool temps on x264 stability test but temps run away above 90C on Prime95 28.7.1 blend test.









Will see if it is stable in everyday use and gaming.

http://valid.x86.fr/kz19x6


----------



## frodo2397

@ Olorin: Nice. My 4690k is similar. It should be stable despite the high temps on prime95.

Only had 1 crash total in the last full year. Gaming never hits >65C.


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frodo2397*
> 
> @ Olorin: Nice. My 4690k is similar. It should be stable despite the high temps on prime95.
> 
> Only had 1 crash total in the last full year. Gaming never hits >65C.


Bumped it up to 4.4GHz and ran x264 overnight. So stable 1 step higher! Adjusted voltages some and it actually didn't go crazy in Prime95 either, although certainly much hotter than x264. Prime95 eventually still got above 90C, but didn't spike to 97C like before at 4.3GHz and not quite as well adjusted voltages.


----------



## Solarys

Are ES chips allowed?

If so, here's mine at 4.60 GHz, Prime95 stable: http://valid.x86.fr/3wwf8t


----------



## DennyMK

Update:
Uncore from 4Ghz to 4.5GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/sw9qdy


----------



## kivikas14

Thought, I´d better join the club








Computer has been running 4.7GHz for a year now (since [email protected]). If I manage to get rid of WHEA errors at 4.8, then might bump it up some more. Before moving to newer tech in a year or so








http://valid.x86.fr/iu1svu


----------



## tmashpotato

Laptop Mobile Non-K OC









Im obviously throttling (only down to 4.3ghz from 4.6) on a laptop, though im using Gallium and some air flow mods, surprisingly has been stable almost a week though with heavy overvoltage :/ (voltage id is wrong due to old microcode bug, see http://www.overclock.net/t/1596519/locked-non-k-haswell-dt-mobile-4ghz-overclock-turbo-bin-increase-recursion-hack-intel-haswell-cpu-microcode-bug-mobile-i7-4xxxmq-hq-to-i7-extreme-conversion.

http://valid.x86.fr/wzuzvw

EDIT: obviously, TDP stock is 47 watts, i have increased this to 200w, wish CPU-z would report that


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/upjj7k Can i join with my skylake build?


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/963dpk Updated, had the name of my pc... instead of my overclock name. Sorry admin


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I3-6320..
> http://valid.x86.fr/fs023y




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cranfam*
> 
> Fx-8350
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kzvgt8




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennyMK*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pe1rt1




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frodo2397*
> 
> Nothing special. 4690k @4.4Ghz on water. Would go higher, but it can be a bit toasty at higher clocks. Been using for the past year, and it has only bluescreened once.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0ij79d




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olorin*
> 
> First try at over clocking. 4.3Ghz on 4690K on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermalright Macho Rev B cooler. Keeps cool temps on x264 stability test but temps run away above 90C on Prime95 28.7.1 blend test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see if it is stable in everyday use and gaming.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kz19x6




Very sorry, but the validation needs to be in your OCN username. Please read the first post for more info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarys*
> 
> Are ES chips allowed?
> 
> If so, here's mine at 4.60 GHz, Prime95 stable: http://valid.x86.fr/3wwf8t




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivikas14*
> 
> Thought, I´d better join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer has been running 4.7GHz for a year now (since [email protected]). If I manage to get rid of WHEA errors at 4.8, then might bump it up some more. Before moving to newer tech in a year or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iu1svu




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmashpotato*
> 
> Laptop Mobile Non-K OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im obviously throttling (only down to 4.3ghz from 4.6) on a laptop, though im using Gallium and some air flow mods, surprisingly has been stable almost a week though with heavy overvoltage :/ (voltage id is wrong due to old microcode bug, see http://www.overclock.net/t/1596519/locked-non-k-haswell-dt-mobile-4ghz-overclock-turbo-bin-increase-recursion-hack-intel-haswell-cpu-microcode-bug-mobile-i7-4xxxmq-hq-to-i7-extreme-conversion.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wzuzvw
> 
> EDIT: obviously, TDP stock is 47 watts, i have increased this to 200w, wish CPU-z would report that




Very sorry, but the validation needs to be in your OCN username. Please read the first post for more info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/963dpk Updated, had the name of my pc... instead of my overclock name. Sorry admin


----------



## DogeTactical

Got my Fx4300 up to 4.4ghz








http://valid.x86.fr/8wk9mu


----------



## r333xxh4v0k

http://valid.x86.fr/1qyda2


----------



## DogeTactical

I forgot I even posted in this, havent heard anything back


----------



## r333xxh4v0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DogeTactical*
> 
> I forgot I even posted in this, havent heard anything back


i dont think its checked very often anymore.


----------



## mr.such

http://valid.x86.fr/3wa5gt


----------



## ginger_nuts

I do apologize for the extreme lack of updates. I have been having some serious major issues in my life for a bit now.

I will endeavor to update the sheet tonight (local time) .

Sorry once again.

Used Tapatalk for this post


----------



## r333xxh4v0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I do apologize for the extreme lack of updates. I have been having some serious major issues in my life for a bit now.
> 
> I will endeavor to update the sheet tonight (local time) .
> 
> Sorry once again.
> 
> Used Tapatalk for this post


take your time man, personal life is most important. hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Done. Sorry once again for the delay. Been a very long time since it has only been the red team submissions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DogeTactical*
> 
> Got my Fx4300 up to 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8wk9mu




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r333xxh4v0k*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1qyda2




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr.such*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3wa5gt


----------



## frodo2397

Well, in case y'all were wondering, my 4690k has slipped out of stability at 4.4 and 1.28 volts after 1.5 yrs.







I'm trying again with p95 blend at 4.2 Ghz. Hopefully I won't notice the difference in gaming. Well, 'twas nice while it lasted. (and 3.5 to 4.2 is still a great OC)...

Also, apparently, an OC that is 100% stable for 1 year may not be the next.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Daily Driver stock air cooling. Intel Core i5 4690K @ 4200mhz 1.226v memory frequency is 1400mhz Cas 12. Power savings and sleep mode enabled.

http://valid.x86.fr/xgdmjj

WPrime times:

32m 7.31s
1024m 229.75s


----------



## NiKiZ

Intel Core i5 6600K @ 4.5GHz and stock voltage.
http://valid.x86.fr/9nl8p0


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Daily Driver stock air cooling. Intel Core i5 4690K @ 4200mhz 1.226v memory frequency is 1400mhz Cas 12. Power savings and sleep mode enabled.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xgdmjj
> 
> WPrime times:
> 
> 32m 7.31s
> 1024m 229.75s




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Intel Core i5 6600K @ 4.5GHz and stock voltage.
> http://valid.x86.fr/9nl8p0


----------



## ginger_nuts

My gaming rig's i5 is pretty crap



http://valid.x86.fr/a3xrxd


----------



## stubass

http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My gaming rig's i5 is pretty crap
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a3xrxd


What's the volts under full load? Maybe llc is too low?


----------



## nowcontrol

My very old E8500 submission needs updating.... http://valid.x86.fr/rd7unu



And i have some skylake to be added.....

i7-6700K .. http://valid.x86.fr/s4zx7e



i3-6300 .. http://valid.x86.fr/zyqecx


----------



## Tomlintm

i wanted to update the list i got ride of my fx4300 and got a fx8350 now havent overclocked it yet so its still at 4.0ghz with a boost of 4.2ghz but i will be overclocking soon









here is the validation link
http://valid.x86.fr/zncfzq


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n


Nice, is it yours ? Or on loan ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> What's the volts under full load? Maybe llc is too low?


That is under load. This Mpower actually over volts on standard, so I set it a fraction lower than what actually is needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> My very old E8500 submission needs updating.... http://valid.x86.fr/rd7unu
> 
> 
> 
> And i have some skylake to be added.....
> 
> i7-6700K .. http://valid.x86.fr/s4zx7e
> 
> 
> 
> i3-6300 .. http://valid.x86.fr/zyqecx


Congrats on the magic 5Ghz with the Skylake chips









  

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomlintm*
> 
> i wanted to update the list i got ride of my fx4300 and got a fx8350 now havent overclocked it yet so its still at 4.0ghz with a boost of 4.2ghz but i will be overclocking soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the validation link
> http://valid.x86.fr/zncfzq


Sorry buddy, can't accept it for two reasons. 1 You haven't overclocked it. 2 It isn't in your OCN username. But by all means please come back when you do overclock it


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Congrats on the magic 5Ghz with the Skylake chips


Thanks









About those voltages... obviously CPU-Z is not showing the correct numbers, in fact the only software that does on EVGA Z170 boards is EVGA's own E-LEET.X.









The real numbers from UEFI are 1.47v for the 6700K and 1.4v for the 6300


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, is it yours ? Or on loan ?
Click to expand...

On loan from a Thai review site that is sponsoring me where possible.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Nice







should consider doing a few reviews for them. Or link anything you have.

Always up for a good read.


----------



## Bearded Gamer

http://valid.x86.fr/1vk7nn


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About those voltages... obviously CPU-Z is not showing the correct numbers, in fact the only software that does on EVGA Z170 boards is EVGA's own E-LEET.X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real numbers from UEFI are 1.47v for the 6700K and 1.4v for the 6300


Cheers, I understand the volts are off, but I either take CPUz volts or nothing sorry. Otherwise some people would give me false volts to just appear better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1vk7nn


Nice work


----------



## ginger_nuts

So I bought another i5 4690K for the daily driver, it is apearing a ton better, so far.

http://valid.x86.fr/f0amtm



Not too shabby for a $50 change over difference


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/rmlt6t



hope i get in, maybe go for 5ghz too


----------



## MuddyPaws

is this group dead ?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rmlt6t
> 
> 
> 
> hope i get in, maybe go for 5ghz too




If you do improve the OC, please update it here as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> is this group dead ?


No. It has just slowed down a lot. Since chips hit 4Ghz easy people don't bother posting here, even though the data base is based on MAX OC.


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> If you do improve the OC, please update it here as well.
> No. It has just slowed down a lot. Since chips hit 4Ghz easy people don't bother posting here, even though the data base is based on MAX OC.


thanks ginger nuts I'm ginger too, and yes I will update here too, got close to 5ghz yesterday but had too back off a bit, doing some research on the board volts.


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/696f2j


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/7dm4my



http://valid.x86.fr/vpat8i


----------



## Tomlintm

ok i have finlly got cpu oc and its not a bad one nether on air









bios says 4.7 but cpuz doesnt odd Oo

rx 480 is a 8gb card not a 4gb for some reason some programs see it as a 4gb card and others a 8gb card its a odd thing in deed

http://valid.x86.fr/p7yuc4


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomlintm*
> 
> ok i have finlly got cpu oc and its not a bad one nether on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios says 4.7 but cpuz doesnt odd Oo
> 
> rx 480 is a 8gb card not a 4gb for some reason some programs see it as a 4gb card and others a 8gb card its a odd thing in deed
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p7yuc4


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/mlbr5v


http://valid.x86.fr/vpat8i


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mlbr5v
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vpat8i



Need to be in your OCN username please.


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/g77gmy



sorry about that didn't notice


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/g77gmy
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that didn't notice


It is all good. We are only human


----------



## MuddyPaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It is all good. We are only human


getting there, this cpu doesn't like change hahah


----------



## l3lackHawk

Heres a quick overclock, not gone any higher as i'm waiting on new fans for the rad, its running one short at the moment.

http://valid.x86.fr/qm9jfe


----------



## iiydro

http://valid.x86.fr/5w3plg (Barely touched my tweakable settings hehe


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3lackHawk*
> 
> Heres a quick overclock, not gone any higher as i'm waiting on new fans for the rad, its running one short at the moment.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qm9jfe




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiydro*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5w3plg (Barely touched my tweakable settings hehe




Always cool to see new(ish) hardware on here. Thanks for the subs


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/ypzt4r


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/ypzt4r





could you link me to the 5ghz club too, many thanks


----------



## ACMH-K

My temperature seems really high for this amount of overclocking. I upgraded my triple 140 loop to hardline tubing a few weeks ago. I seated my block and pulled it off to check that the thermal paste was making significant contact when I first put the loop together and I think I may have introduced some air in between. Nonetheless I got my 4.7. I will reapply and retry for better temps because 81°C is a bit outrageous.

http://valid.x86.fr/t2ixe9


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ypzt4r
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you link me to the 5ghz club too, many thanks


Official 5GHz Club


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.x86.fr/9a36x6
Switched up the sockets a bit, so new proc









PS: http://valid.x86.fr/hqw8ln
It actually ran at 4.9 xD


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9a36x6
> Switched up the sockets a bit, so new proc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: http://valid.x86.fr/hqw8ln
> It actually ran at 4.9 xD




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> My temperature seems really high for this amount of overclocking. I upgraded my triple 140 loop to hardline tubing a few weeks ago. I seated my block and pulled it off to check that the thermal paste was making significant contact when I first put the loop together and I think I may have introduced some air in between. Nonetheless I got my 4.7. I will reapply and retry for better temps because 81°C is a bit outrageous.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t2ixe9




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ypzt4r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you link me to the 5ghz club too, many thanks


----------



## agentx007

Fastest of the fastest











http://valid.x86.fr/c8kmvf

And I did it on Air + it's bench stable


----------



## mightyena

With some gentle persuasion (and liberal application of Vcore), I finally managed to persuade my mum's old E5500 to hit 4ghz, and on a crappy G31 board and stock cooling to boot!:

http://valid.x86.fr/2uivxd

It's definitely not happy about it though, it fails P95 testing and the board suffers from massive Vdroop - the voltage is set to 1.52V in the BIOS!


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.x86.fr/mddxeu

Much to my irritation, its not quite stable at that speed (had a prime95 large in place FFT run fail due to one of the threads giving out), and I cannot get it stable due to being thermally constrained (peak temps topped out at a terrifying 88C on the hottest core).


----------



## DR4G00N

Cele D 347 @ 4.875GHz 1.5V



http://valid.x86.fr/5ne3mc

The chip hits a wall at 212MHz FSB. Though I'm using it in a board which doesn't support 166MHz FSB cpu's so that may be why.


----------



## Aleslammer

Pentium E5200 @ 4782.72 - 1.592v

http://valid.canardpc.com/bd1up5


----------



## steelbom

i5 6600K @ 4.4


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Fastest of the fastest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c8kmvf
> 
> And I did it on Air + it's bench stable




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightyena*
> 
> With some gentle persuasion (and liberal application of Vcore), I finally managed to persuade my mum's old E5500 to hit 4ghz, and on a crappy G31 board and stock cooling to boot!:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2uivxd
> 
> It's definitely not happy about it though, it fails P95 testing and the board suffers from massive Vdroop - the voltage is set to 1.52V in the BIOS!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mddxeu
> 
> Much to my irritation, its not quite stable at that speed (had a prime95 large in place FFT run fail due to one of the threads giving out), and I cannot get it stable due to being thermally constrained (peak temps topped out at a terrifying 88C on the hottest core).




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Cele D 347 @ 4.875GHz 1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5ne3mc
> 
> The chip hits a wall at 212MHz FSB. Though I'm using it in a board which doesn't support 166MHz FSB cpu's so that may be why.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Pentium E5200 @ 4782.72 - 1.592v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bd1up5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> i5 6600K @ 4.4


----------



## stubass

I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx


----------



## ginger_nuts

Stubass, is this a new chip ?

http://hwbot.org/submission/3395215_

If it wasn't for running out of time and moist in the dimms, I feel more was able.

Sssooo need a dewar now


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Stubass, is this a new chip ?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3395215_
> 
> If it wasn't for running out of time and moist in the dimms, I feel more was able.
> 
> Sssooo need a dewar now


Hi ginger, yes same chip, i loaned it to someone 5 odd months ago i took me months to get it back









Good to see you are going cold







Also DJ taught me a trick that put a temp probe between RAM and Pot but closer to the RAM, when it drops below 20C, blow your RAM up with a hairdryer


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

FX 8370 sheer speed run while outside in 0 F weather and watercooling








http://valid.x86.fr/8jsxjm

(further verification: http://hwbot.org/submission/3395322_cavemanthe0ne_cpu_frequency_fx_8370_5306.96_mhz if needed)

top i hit was 5.3 Ghz which is ^


----------



## S1lex

http://valid.x86.fr/d845gd fx6300 3.5 stock on h100i , Stable still after 4 months


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> FX 8370 sheer speed run while outside in 0 F weather and watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8jsxjm
> 
> (further verification: http://hwbot.org/submission/3395322_cavemanthe0ne_cpu_frequency_fx_8370_5306.96_mhz if needed)
> 
> top i hit was 5.3 Ghz which is ^



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lex*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d845gd fx6300 3.5 stock on h100i


----------



## OP OC

i7 6850k @ 4.6 GHz:
http://valid.x86.fr/nhtng0


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> i7 6850k @ 4.6 GHz:
> http://valid.x86.fr/nhtng0


----------



## BigFidel

i7 5930k at 4.2GHZ


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFidel*
> 
> i7 5930k at 4.2GHZ


Sorry mate, you haven't provided a CPUz link


----------



## DR4G00N

FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/tsnric


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> FX-8300 @ 4.5GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tsnric


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.x86.fr/v4f7ye

New chip to play with, barely faster than the i7-930 i was using earlier, but it's definitely more stable at this speed allowing the use of hyperthreading, and sweet mother of god does it run cooler. 25-30C drop in operating temperature is totally worth it.


----------



## S1lex

saying that the xeons on 1366 are a fair bit quicker than the i7s as they were realised later and are shrunk down to 32nm v 45mm , nice little chip u have there.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/v4f7ye
> 
> New chip to play with, barely faster than the i7-930 i was using earlier, but it's definitely more stable at this speed allowing the use of hyperthreading, and sweet mother of god does it run cooler. 25-30C drop in operating temperature is totally worth it.


----------



## Kidroc

Hello everyone here's my validation......http://valid.x86.fr/wu1rby


----------



## DR4G00N

http://valid.x86.fr/esms7p

Celeron D 320 power!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidroc*
> 
> Hello everyone here's my validation......http://valid.x86.fr/wu1rby




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/esms7p
> 
> Celeron D 320 power!




Also managed to get a 6Ghz validation, but that was for HwBot (http://valid.x86.fr/esms7p)









http://valid.x86.fr/ymx7pi = 5200 MHz


----------



## stubass

I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw




As always a quality job. Only 1.76v, was this it's limit? Also where was this from? Quality chips like this are hard to find here in Oz.


----------



## alancsalt

The World record for a 7700K only seems to use 1.2v? http://valid.x86.fr/p96pej

The top guys on HWBot didn't seem to need big volts, so maybe not the limiting factor? (Not that I'd know though.)


----------



## ginger_nuts

I see what you mean, top 3 or so all under 1.2v. That is with all 4 cores as well.

So Alancsalt, when are you coming back to it ?


----------



## alancsalt

I seem to have faded away from active overclocking...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The World record for a 7700K only seems to use 1.2v? http://valid.x86.fr/p96pej
> 
> The top guys on HWBot didn't seem to need big volts, so maybe not the limiting factor? (Not that I'd know though.)


Sensors were turned off in cpu-z or they are bugged I think. It was probably up around 1.9 to 2.0+ volts.


----------



## alancsalt

All the top hwbot 7700K volts? - a cpuz 7700K volt reading bug generally?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All the top hwbot 7700K volts? - a cpuz 7700K volt reading bug generally?


Yes, that would be my guess. When you look at the sub-7GHz subs they usually show the right volts.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All the top hwbot 7700K volts? - a cpuz 7700K volt reading bug generally?


Just seen of Stubass subs, he did a HwBot prime @ 6.7Ghz with what looks like 1.872v

So maybe it is either the chip decreasing the volts due to no load, or a reading error.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All the top hwbot 7700K volts? - a cpuz 7700K volt reading bug generally?
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen of Stubass subs, he did a HwBot prime @ 6.7Ghz with what looks like 1.872v
> 
> So maybe it is either the chip decreasing the volts due to no load, or a reading error.
Click to expand...

yep, i think reading error myself but im disappointed as i bought this chip pre binned on ln2 and suppose to do 6.7xx - 6.8 ciner15 1.85v but we havernt been able to do that









Maybe next session on my apex may do better









Frooze my Impact hehe


----------



## ginger_nuts

Some locals are saying the Apex is very easy to work frozen with. Not so much with a Orange themed branded board.

Good luck


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Another Validation to add

[email protected] 1.30V

https://valid.x86.fr/tv3iz0


----------



## stubass

Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Another Validation to add
> 
> [email protected] 1.30V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tv3iz0




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
> http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## 033Y5

a few i hit 4ghz+ with

e8300 @ 4037.55mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/fl8y5w

athlon x4 640 propus @4409mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/8hyp0x

fx 4100 @ 5317mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/5phsvj

4820k @5014mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/z6f3hw

phenom ii x6 1045t @4636mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/iljt0x


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.
Playing around with the Cele D 320 again. Great chip 4.85GHz @ 1.6V with chilled water, +102% OC!

http://valid.x86.fr/r3ekm5


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> a few i hit 4ghz+ with
> 
> e8300 @ 4037.55mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/fl8y5w
> 
> athlon x4 640 propus @4409mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/8hyp0x
> 
> fx 4100 @ 5317mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/5phsvj
> 
> 4820k @5014mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/z6f3hw
> 
> phenom ii x6 1045t @4636mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/iljt0x




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> Playing around with the Cele D 320 again. Great chip 4.85GHz @ 1.6V with chilled water, +102% OC!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r3ekm5




Together you both put a grin on my face, these are nothing short of being great work done by both of you's.


----------



## wallawallaman

Here is my attempt:
https://valid.x86.fr/9yz3v8

Trying to be #1 7850k, so I will update shortly.


----------



## Shadowline2553

This is the first in a long time, should have done this earlier, my old 4770k on water 100% stable, https://valid.x86.fr/j6ewl8


----------



## slax0r

4690k @ 4.7GHz 1.255VCore completely stable

https://valid.x86.fr/d18dxj


----------



## FrodeL70

1366 Xeon X5675 stable @ 4586.4 MHz, 1,4 volt

https://valid.x86.fr/mkdfdw


----------



## agentx007

Q8400 @ 4,01GHz (501MHz) on NOT EP45-type board : https://valid.x86.fr/sf30tg








and
Pentium Extreme Edition 840 @ 4,4GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/3nzry2 (Air cooled)


----------



## oobymach

My max stable oc I run for everyday use, FX 8370 @ 4.74ghz

https://valid.x86.fr/y0zicx


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Here is my attempt:
> https://valid.x86.fr/9yz3v8
> 
> Trying to be #1 7850k, so I will update shortly.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> This is the first in a long time, should have done this earlier, my old 4770k on water 100% stable, https://valid.x86.fr/j6ewl8




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slax0r*
> 
> 4690k @ 4.7GHz 1.255VCore completely stable
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/d18dxj



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> 1366 Xeon X5675 stable @ 4586.4 MHz, 1,4 volt
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mkdfdw




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Q8400 @ 4,01GHz (501MHz) on NOT EP45-type board : https://valid.x86.fr/sf30tg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> Pentium Extreme Edition 840 @ 4,4GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/3nzry2 (Air cooled)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oobymach*
> 
> My max stable oc I run for everyday use, FX 8370 @ 4.74ghz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/y0zicx


----------



## cgull

lizard drinking









amd ,crosshair ..phenom II 1090t...just over 4giggles...now to put back that fx6300 that I may have toasted earlier...tip..when watercooling cpu, best to connect the pump to molex
https://valid.x86.fr/nujqx7


----------



## cgull

it lives fx6300 @ 4113 https://valid.x86.fr/wxdjeg


----------



## mightyena

Ye olde Xeon E5450, from my backup system. Based on the Vcore, I reckon it could probably go even further, were it not for the generic 800MHz RAM, and the fact that the CPU gets pretty hot in the case (NZXT H230, so not very good airflow). Mind you, it's served me pretty well over its lifetime, so I probably won't push it too hard. I just love that it's doing 4GHz at the same voltage my old Q6600 needed to hit 2.6!

http://valid.x86.fr/04j2iz


----------



## zanderkage

amd 1400 at 4016 MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/6qkasj

Edit New OC, https://valid.x86.fr/s40504


----------



## kava2126

i7 920 @4417.77MHz with 1.448v
https://valid.x86.fr/zjgy8e


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> lizard drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amd ,crosshair ..phenom II 1090t...just over 4giggles...now to put back that fx6300 that I may have toasted earlier...tip..when watercooling cpu, best to connect the pump to molex
> https://valid.x86.fr/nujqx7


No pump on always makes for an interesting session.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> it lives fx6300 @ 4113 https://valid.x86.fr/wxdjeg


It is always a great feeling when a dead item works again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightyena*
> 
> Ye olde Xeon E5450, from my backup system. Based on the Vcore, I reckon it could probably go even further, were it not for the generic 800MHz RAM, and the fact that the CPU gets pretty hot in the case (NZXT H230, so not very good airflow). Mind you, it's served me pretty well over its lifetime, so I probably won't push it too hard. I just love that it's doing 4GHz at the same voltage my old Q6600 needed to hit 2.6!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/04j2iz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> amd 1400 at 4016 MHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/6qkasj
> 
> Edit New OC, https://valid.x86.fr/s40504


First of the Ryzen's on here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> i7 920 @4417.77MHz with 1.448v
> https://valid.x86.fr/zjgy8e


----------



## DR4G00N

Little Xeon 5160 @ 4GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/gm8d5e

Edit: Figured I would post these too.

Celeron D 347 @ 5.375GHz, https://valid.x86.fr/4svw5m

Celeron D 352 @ 5GHz, https://valid.x86.fr/562j8y


----------



## Fireskull1333

AMD FX-6300 clocking in at 4.5Ghz. Not entirely sure why the clocks are slightly off from whats set in the bios but oh well. Still need some tweaking to get 4.5 to not crash after about an hour, but I don't need it to run that high anyway.

https://valid.x86.fr/h6tgla


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireskull1333*
> 
> AMD FX-6300 clocking in at 4.5Ghz. Not entirely sure why the clocks are slightly off from whats set in the bios but oh well. Still need some tweaking to get 4.5 to not crash after about an hour, but I don't need it to run that high anyway.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/h6tgla


The Clock Generating Circuit in computer motherboards isn't 100% accurate. Since it isn't mission critical the variance can be +- 1% or so which is why it's slightly off. It's a cost cutting measure as it would be prohibitively expensive to make them more accurate (think doubling the cost of some motherboards).


----------



## brutuscat2

Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4GHz: https://valid.x86.fr/nt6937
CPU-Z appears to be completely wrong with voltage, it's at 1.38v right now.


----------



## DR4G00N

Poor old Semperon 145 @ 4.5GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/6z8m8h


----------



## agentx007

Core i7 4960X @ 4,85GHz : https://valid.x86.fr/bxbuty


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Little Xeon 5160 @ 4GHz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/gm8d5e
> 
> Edit: Figured I would post these too.
> 
> Celeron D 347 @ 5.375GHz, https://valid.x86.fr/4svw5m
> 
> Celeron D 352 @ 5GHz, https://valid.x86.fr/562j8y




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireskull1333*
> 
> AMD FX-6300 clocking in at 4.5Ghz. Not entirely sure why the clocks are slightly off from whats set in the bios but oh well. Still need some tweaking to get 4.5 to not crash after about an hour, but I don't need it to run that high anyway.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/h6tgla




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutuscat2*
> 
> Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4GHz: https://valid.x86.fr/nt6937
> CPU-Z appears to be completely wrong with voltage, it's at 1.38v right now.



The validation must be done in your OCN name



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Poor old Semperon 145 @ 4.5GHz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6z8m8h




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Core i7 4960X @ 4,85GHz : https://valid.x86.fr/bxbuty


----------



## ginger_nuts

My greatest apologies for my slow response to the updates.

Wish you all a great and safe new year.


----------



## stubass

https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj


As always, a stella job mate


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj
> 
> 
> 
> As always, a stella job mate
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Ground15

Suicide runs only? Well, what do you expect?

https://valid.x86.fr/d6bbcm

i7 920 c1 under air Had the goal to beat the slowest 920 cooled by LN2 on HWBot - succeeded at that, though at the mentioned suicide voltage - I bet I have the highest 45nm i7 Vcore in the whole thread at 1.875V







With only one active core it was still reasonably cool if you can say it like that - stability wasn't there, it crashed 5 times while saving the validation file until I got it through








4.672 GHz

Also have couple others that did over 4 - e5620 at 4.767 GHz. Absolutely terrible overclocker, my best e5640 did 5.577 at the same voltage, 1.7V (my limit for 32nm xeons with only a single core active)
https://valid.x86.fr/x9y3lr

Core 2 Duo e8400 at 4.420
https://valid.x86.fr/q3aaf3

Celeron 331 at 4.012
https://valid.x86.fr/ebkxsy


----------



## PolluxCastor

Air suicide run i did ages a go on my Xeon (see rig)

4.469ghz


----------



## 2010rig

Add this build to the club ?

http://valid.x86.fr/8ed498


----------



## TwilightRavens

i7-5775C at 4.4GHz with 1.37v https://valid.x86.fr/gfnxy1

1.1Ghz overclock over the stock frequency of 3.3GHz (most people top out at 4.2-4.3 on this chip at the same 1.37v I am running at 4.4GHz)

Just so happens to be 100% stable (I know its not a requirement, and is a 24/7 overclock) 

might try to shoot for 4.8-5.0 suicide run but not likely.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Ground15 said:


> Suicide runs only? Well, what do you expect?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/d6bbcm
> 
> i7 920 c1 under air Had the goal to beat the slowest 920 cooled by LN2 on HWBot - succeeded at that, though at the mentioned suicide voltage - I bet I have the highest 45nm i7 Vcore in the whole thread at 1.875V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With only one active core it was still reasonably cool if you can say it like that - stability wasn't there, it crashed 5 times while saving the validation file until I got it through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.672 GHz
> 
> Also have couple others that did over 4 - e5620 at 4.767 GHz. Absolutely terrible overclocker, my best e5640 did 5.577 at the same voltage, 1.7V (my limit for 32nm xeons with only a single core active)
> https://valid.x86.fr/x9y3lr
> 
> 
> 
> Core 2 Duo e8400 at 4.420
> https://valid.x86.fr/q3aaf3
> 
> Celeron 331 at 4.012
> https://valid.x86.fr/ebkxsy
















PolluxCastor said:


> Air suicide run i did ages a go on my Xeon (see rig)
> 
> 4.469ghz





2010rig said:


> Add this build to the club ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8ed498














TwilightRavens said:


> i7-5775C at 4.4GHz with 1.37v https://valid.x86.fr/gfnxy1
> 
> 1.1Ghz overclock over the stock frequency of 3.3GHz (most people top out at 4.2-4.3 on this chip at the same 1.37v I am running at 4.4GHz)
> 
> Just so happens to be 100% stable (I know its not a requirement, and is a 24/7 overclock)
> 
> might try to shoot for 4.8-5.0 suicide run but not likely.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Okay I stand corrected, 4.4GHz on my i7 5775C wasn’t 100% stable after all lol. Oh well though.


----------



## Himo5

Here comes Raven Ridge:
https://valid.x86.fr/nh34yk


----------



## stubass

the start lol
https://valid.x86.fr/rl12fc


----------



## ginger_nuts

Himo5 said:


> Here comes Raven Ridge:
> https://valid.x86.fr/nh34yk






stubass said:


> the start lol
> https://valid.x86.fr/rl12fc




Great work to you both


----------



## stubass

Update... Voltage was set at 1.355 in BIOSV and reads 1.376V in CPUz but doesnt show on the validation 
https://valid.x86.fr/mhcirz


----------



## ginger_nuts

stubass said:


> Update... Voltage was set at 1.355 in BIOSV and reads 1.376V in CPUz but doesnt show on the validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/mhcirz


Updated Mate. Seems like a very nice chip you have.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Update on my Broadwell i7-5775C: 4.6GHz https://valid.x86.fr/cuc6bf (not stable) 1.475v in bios. 4.7Ghz posted at 1.5v but did not make it past login screen.


----------



## Ground15

http://valid.x86.fr/9makzf 1.45V, best one out of 30. I think the chip could do more, uncore is already at the limit though... 271 BCLK on x58 is uncommon to say the least...


----------



## Twin Turbo V8

https://valid.x86.fr/heldls
Phenom II x4 980 4.5GHz
ASUS M5A990FX R2.0
Mushkin DDR3 213 @ 1600
ASUS GTX 970 STRIX

http://puu.sh/CnQMc/e1da7494c6.png


----------



## TwilightRavens

https://valid.x86.fr/i0wnww
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 @ 4.0GHz
EVGA 790i SLI Ultra
Patriot Budget DDR3 1333MHz
2 x GTX 660 SLI


----------



## speed_demon

https://valid.x86.fr/gzytv1


----------



## DopasaurousRex

please add me to the club 

DopasaurousRex https://valid.x86.fr/3lmf5s


----------



## TwilightRavens

Intel Xeon X3230 2.66GHz (Q6700 equivalent) @ 4.0GHz with 1.584v (1.7v in bios), validation _here_. Picture below in case link ceases to work. *NOT* stable, picture of the chip for fun.

*Full Rig*
CPU: Intel Xeon X3230 (Q6700 equivalent) Multi: 9, FSB (QDR): 1778, 9 x 444.5, 4000.5MHz @ 1.584v (1.7265v in BIOS before vdroop)
MB: EVGA 790i SLI Ultra
GPU: MSI R9 380
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 2133MHz 2x4GB @ 1778MHz (9-10-9-27 CR1) 1.6v
PSU: Thermaltake 600W White 80+
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master ML240 RGB 240mm


----------

